# Unpopular Opinions



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh, goodness me, with my experience in posting threads, I wonder how long this'll stay up.


We've all heard very popular opinions, "Oh, I love that band!" "Cutest animal ever!" And, sure, insert name here is a lovely actress, to some people, but not everyone.


This is simply a thread to share an opinion of your's that most people don't agree on. For example, a certain movie or comic or a plain opinion that you just don't like. Remember to respect everyone's opinions!

--

Whenever I try to read Homestuck, I'll get bored.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 29, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Remember to respect everyone's opinions!


Knowing FAF _I don't think_ that's going to happen....


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Knowing FAF _I don't think_ that's going to happen....



Well, better safe then sorry.


----------



## Recel (Jul 29, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Knowing FAF _I don't think_ that's going to happen....



Pff... talk about unpopular opinions... :V


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

My Little Pony isn't the greatest thing ever. In fact, I don't really like it.


----------



## Faolan (Jul 29, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> My Little Pony isn't the greatest thing ever. In fact, I don't really like it.



Now you just let slip the dogs, or ponies for that matter.

Dubstep is the worst thing to happen to music in my lifetime.


----------



## Percy (Jul 29, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> My Little Pony isn't the greatest thing ever. In fact, I don't really like it.


That's probably not as unpopular of an opinion as you might think.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 29, 2013)

Percy said:


> That's probably not as unpopular of an opinion as you might think.



You're right, however this now gives free reign for a wave of butthurt bronies to come in here bitch about how FiM is the greatest thing ever made.


----------



## Icky (Jul 29, 2013)

>thread about unpopular opinions
>people post opinions that are unpopular to small minorities (bronies, dubstep fans)
:T

Gay pride is silly.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2013)

In general I don't enjoy computer games.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

Skyrim is boring.


----------



## Recel (Jul 29, 2013)

Icky said:


> Gay pride is silly.



Well... it is.

Bite me! >:V


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Skyrim is boring.



Finally somebody else!


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Finally somebody else!



I much prefer WoW, and though I respect her opinion, I don't enjoy my friend going on and on about how, "perfect," Skyrim is.


Penises, very somewhat, gross me out. (The secret is revealed, I am no true furry! :V)


----------



## Hewge (Jul 29, 2013)

WHY DOES EVERYONE BUT ME SEEM TO LOVE DUBSTEP AND HEAVY METAL/SCREAMO?

IT'S JUST HEADACHE NOISES. AAAAAHHHH!


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

Hewge said:


> WHY DOES EVERYONE BUT ME SEEM TO LOVE DUBSTEP AND HEAVY METAL/SCREAMO?
> 
> IT'S JUST HEADACHE NOISES. AAAAAHHHH!




Metal no no no.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

FREE PALESTINE


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't really want a boyfriend or girlfriend right now.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I don't really want a boyfriend or girlfriend right now.



If you're gonna post stuff like that, why not just start a new confessions thread?

Cinnamon, and all its relations, are disgusting glazed abominations.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 29, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> My Little Pony isn't the greatest thing ever. In fact, I don't really like it.



You shall be trampled to death in your sleep by the hooves of justice.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> If you're gonna post stuff like that, why not just start a new confessions thread?



Well, every day I'll hear someone whine about how much they want a date. Seems like an unpopular opinion to me.


I don't really like anime.



AlexInsane said:


> You shall be trampled to death in your sleep by the hooves of justice.



Bring it on, pony-player. >:V


----------



## fonduemaster (Jul 29, 2013)

Nicki Minaj is PURE talent.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Well, every day I'll hear someone whine about how much they want a date. Seems like an unpopular opinion to me.



Give it a few years. 'Date' will be replaced by 'fuck' :v


----------



## Neon Poi (Jul 29, 2013)

Bring back psychedelic therapy.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Give it a few years. 'Date' will be replaced by 'fuck' :v



Hell, it already is. :V

I don't mind canid fursonas, as long as they have a good design.


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 29, 2013)

You'd think that disagreeing with a family's status as heads of state based on genetic connections, birthright and "tradition" would be a more popular opinion, heh? But no, the fact that they're "effectively powerless" and idolized as symbols of patriotism renders this a very unpopular opinion =P Holy shit, I hate national politics so much, you're pretty much demonized by the media if you so much as hint towards republicanism in this country



Zabrina said:


> I don't mind canid fursonas, as long as they have a good design.


Sparkledogs are cute


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 29, 2013)

I think Street Fighter: The Live Action Movie is an unappreciated masterpiece.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 29, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> Bring back psychedelic therapy.



Isn't that just taking LSD?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> You'd think that disagreeing with a family's status as heads of state based on genetic connections, birthright and "tradition" would be a more popular opinion, heh? But no, the fact that they're "effectively powerless" and idolized as symbols of patriotism renders this a very unpopular opinion =P Holy shit, I hate national politics so much, you're pretty much demonized by the media if you so much as hint towards republicanism in this country
> 
> 
> Sparkledogs are cute




I agree. I often argue with my brother about Monarchy, which I would very much like to see removed.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I agree. I often argue with my brother about Monarchy, which I would very much like to see removed.



As would I, for reasons other than the most obvious one.

I think Ireland should've remained in the Commonwealth.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Sparkledogs are cute




Occasionally, if they have a nice blend of colors.



Summer is the worst season of them all.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2013)

I suppose I'm supportive of Nuclear power, GM food and Medical testing on Animals, which generally have an unpopular reception.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 29, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> You'd think that disagreeing with a family's status as heads of state based on genetic connections, birthright and "tradition" would be a more popular opinion, heh? But no, the fact that they're "effectively powerless" and idolized as symbols of patriotism renders this a very unpopular opinion =P Holy shit, I hate national politics so much, you're pretty much demonized by the media if you so much as hint towards republicanism in this country.



I agree. So much.


----------



## Azure (Jul 29, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Whenever I try to read Homestuck, I'll get bored.


you are entirely in the right about this, because homestuck is a boring piece of shit




Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Isn't that just taking LSD?


honestly, i just call that having a super fun time


----------



## Percy (Jul 29, 2013)

I didn't care at all about the Zimmerman trial.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2013)

Being a vege/pescetarian. Especially because of environmental rather than emotional reasons.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 29, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Remember to respect everyone's opinions!



What did those opinions do to earn my respect?
I tolerate them. But I do definitely not respect them.

Alright, let's get this show on the road:
- Religion is stupid and a disgrace to all of humanity.
- The idea of "gay pride parades" that many gay people have is retarded. Showing your bondage gear or pissing on other guys in public won't get you married.
- Nuclear energy is an awesome power source and we need more of it.
- Valve is just as bad as other video game companies. They enforced DRM and "always online" crap on PCs just like MS wanted to do it with the new Xbox years ago. You can't sell your Steam games! Yet for some reason they are celebrated as gods for having good deals a couple times a year.
- I fully support LGBT rights (being sorta bi myself) but holy SHIT some trans people are idiots.
- If you warp scientific facts to make a fairytale work you are not worth my time and I WILL verbally destroy you if you try to spread that shit.
- Fucking animals is bad but not just because you are fucking an animal. I don't have a problem with that part in general. The problem that I see is hurting the animal physically or psychologically or contracting nasty diseases.
- Seeing comments of furries going crazy over anatomically correct animal wangs makes me gag.
- If you believe in supersticious nonsense I have trouble trusting you if you have a higher position with a lot of responsibility. I don't want a surgeon who doesn't care much about my life because he thinks I will go to heaven anyway.
- People should be allowed to walk around naked. Fat people aren't disgusting, making our own body illegal on the other hand is.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

Azure said:


> you are entirely in the right about this, because homestuck is a boring piece of shit



Very true.



CaptainCool said:


> - Religion is stupid and a disgrace to all of humanity.




Good ol' CaptainCool.


I can't stand puppies. Little shits.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2013)

On the subject of nuclear, I support it as I mentioned, but there still aren't long term storage mines for waste. Some are being dug, but they really ought to have been dug in preparation. 

Furthermore, my brother told me that instead of radiation logos they will use pictures of edvard munch's 'the scream' so that if humans dig up the waste in thousands of years they will know not to open it. 


I also agree with you with regards to the wangs and the nudity taboo.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 29, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Good ol' CaptainCool.



What? That's my opinion and sadly it's an unpopular one so I guess it fits.



Fallowfox said:


> On the subject of nuclear, I support it as I mentioned, but there still aren't long term storage mines for waste. Some are being dug, but they really ought to have been dug in preparation.
> 
> Furthermore, my brother told me that instead of radiation logos they will use pictures of edvard munch's 'the scream' so that if humans dig up the waste in thousands of years they will know not to open it.
> 
> ...



Yeah that definitely is an issue. Especially since many facilities like that that already exist don't seem to follow the rules too well.
On the other hand, there is always space


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Furthermore, my brother told me that instead of radiation logos they will use pictures of edvard munch's 'the scream' so that if humans dig up the waste in thousands of years they will know not to open it.



I read something about horrifying structures being constructed over nuclear waste bunkers to make the future savages uneasy. Things like contorted black spires, and clearly man-made objects like pyramids to creep them out. A humorous part, apparently the hazard symbol looks like an angel.

Ot: Though I'm happy for gays who want to get married, I honestly don't care if I can never marry a man in my country. If I had my way the entire institution of marriage would be abolished for all. Then we let romance REIGN.


----------



## Icky (Jul 29, 2013)

SEAGULLS ARE ADORABLE. There.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2013)

Launching nuclear waste into space is a terrible idea. x3 If a launch vehicle was destroyed radioisotopes would be liberated into the atmosphere.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

Icky said:


> SEAGULLS ARE ADORABLE. There.




Loud, but adorable.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

Icky said:


> SEAGULLS ARE ADORABLE. There.



INVALID STATEMENT, ALL BURDS ARE ADORBZ


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 29, 2013)

Icky said:


> SEAGULLS ARE ADORABLE. There.



They are.



Fallowfox said:


> Launching nuclear waste into space is a terrible idea. x3 If a launch vehicle was destroyed radioisotopes would be liberated into the atmosphere.



I never said there are no risks involved^^


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

I think war is both a necessary and natural thing. Reassuring, in an awful way, that war has also been documented in other primate species.


----------



## Saga (Jul 29, 2013)

Rap is my favorite genre but there are many artists I dont consider to be rap, even though they technically are. (Basically new rap is unappealing)

Also scremo bands are complete and utter bullshit, literally a bunch of emo kids screaming at you.

MLP is for children.

Call of duty is unbearable. 

Keyboard and mouse gaming is much harder than controllers.

I think touchscreens are terrible and virtual keyboards are difficult to type on.

Some Axe smells good. Others not so much.



Seekrit said:


> I think war is both a necessary and natural thing. Reassuring, in an awful way, that war has also been documented in other primate species.


No war=No peace


----------



## Aetius (Jul 29, 2013)

I like Margaret Thatcher.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> I like Margaret Thatcher.



We all know you have a thing for dictators, it k.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 29, 2013)

Saga said:


> Rap is my favorite genre but there are many artists I dont consider to be rap, even though they technically are. (Basically new rap is unappealing)



I'm like this with metal music.

However the (shitty, unbearable, highly untechnical) artists that aren't considered metal by metalheads are often correct that they technically are *not* metal, yet are still marketed as such and become the first thing to pop into a "normal" persons' mind when they hear the word "metal".


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 29, 2013)

Trannies are the fucking worst. They combine the cattiness and bitchiness of women with the ego-stroking and general aggression of men and 9/10 they look like an ugly dude in drag. 

I hate being associated with them more than anything.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

The beach isn't very fun.


----------



## Percy (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't enjoy going to the movies.

I also don't watch movies often in general.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't like Persian cats.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jul 29, 2013)

Country music is amazing.
_Lost_ is the greatest show ever made.
Baseball is the greatest sport in the world.
American football is 1,000 times better than soccer.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

Otherkins aren't freaks.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 29, 2013)

The Legend of Korra is better then Avatar: The Last Airbender.
Final Fantasy XII is the best Final Fantasy game.
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess is the best Zelda game.
Super Smash Bros. Brawl is better then Melee.
Cowboy Bebop is not an amazing show.
Hardcore bronies are not the cancer of the internet.
Pineapples are disgusting.


CaptainCool said:


> What did those opinions do to earn my respect?
> I tolerate them. But I do definitely not respect them.


Why do they have to earn your respect?


----------



## Conker (Jul 29, 2013)

Nickelback isn't a shit band. I quite like them actually.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 29, 2013)

I blame white Republicans for most of the problems in America
Ponies are for little girls
Roxas from Kingdom Hearts is not that great of a character


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 29, 2013)

I hate peanut butter. I just don't like nuts in general, except the ones they put on cornetto ice creams. Those are alright.




PsychicOtter said:


> _Doctor Who_ is the greatest show ever made.



Fixed that for you. :V


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 29, 2013)

Atheists, Agnostics, and most people of most religions are okay, as long as none of them try and tell other people that they are wrong about the other's beliefs.

Sure wish this was a popular opinion.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jul 29, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Fixed that for you. :V


Blasphemy!


Distorted said:


> I blame white Republicans for most of the problems in America


I don't think many people on FAF would disagree with that.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jul 29, 2013)

Alcohol is bad and so are drugs


----------



## Aetius (Jul 29, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> I don't think many people on FAF would disagree with that.



Unless you are me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I think war is both a necessary and natural thing. Reassuring, in an awful way, that war has also been documented in other primate species.



Actually the latest evidence disputes that; hunter gatherers kill eachother for trivial passionate reasons rather than war. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-23340252


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 29, 2013)

Percy said:


> I didn't care at all about the Zimmerman trial.



I already thissed this, but I'm thissing this again to *fur*ther emphasize this.

Anyway, some popular items I've never liked include:
tea
coconut
popcorn
meat covered in barbeque sauce (it's good in small doses, though...)


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 29, 2013)

Very soon, our ability to even have unpopular opinions and not be arrested for them will be taken away.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Actually the latest evidence disputes that; hunter gatherers kill eachother for trivial passionate reasons rather than war. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-23340252



This makes me happy :3

(for any smart-arse that says 'trololol you said it was natural' that doesn't mean I have to _like_ it)


----------



## septango (Jul 29, 2013)

I kinda agree with ayn rand's ideologies


----------



## Percy (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm apolitical.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 29, 2013)

Percy said:


> I'm apolitical.



But how would you go about defending the fact that you're apolitical without using political means.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> But how would you go about defending the fact that you're apolitical without using political means.



With an axe.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 29, 2013)

Picky eaters just need to grow the hell up.  Barring some sort of medical condition, there is no reason to still "just not like vegetables" as a legal adult.  If you can't find even one vegetable you can eat without coating it in ranch dressing, it's because you just don't _want_ to.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 29, 2013)

Gay people really need to act more straight. I mean, they can be dressed like the preppiest douchebag that loves vagina imaginable but they walk so damn fruity it's a complete giveaway.


----------



## Percy (Jul 29, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> Gay people really need to act more straight. I mean, they can be dressed like the preppiest douchebag that loves vagina imaginable but they walk so damn fruity it's a complete giveaway.


Hello there.

Really though, I think that's a bit too generalized of a statement. Not all of them are like that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> Gay people really need to act more straight. I mean, they can be dressed like the preppiest douchebag that loves vagina imaginable but they walk so damn fruity it's a complete giveaway.



Even the gayest people I know walk the same way everyone else does...


----------



## Bliss (Jul 29, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I agree. I often argue with my brother about Monarchy, which I would very much like to see removed.


I wholly disagree. At best I look at modern Western republicanism as a straggle of postmodernist vandals riding the tide of a mad political correctness for reasons and symbolism as superficial, useless and reactionary as they would often claim monarchial loyalism.

It is a perfectly good and legitimate form of government.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 29, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Hardcore bronies are not the cancer of the internet.



Man I wish I could agree with this. I miss season 1.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Even the gayest people I know walk the same way everyone else does...



Alex must know some pretty malformed gay people.

-I would love a European super-state, even if it meant sacrificing my own petty politics and national identity.
-No one should be allowed to leave school before taking Leaving Certs/A-levels/whatever.
-Football teams should be restricted on the basis of nationality. The English Premier League is about as 'English' as the Japanese laptop I'm using to type this.
-Guv'ment should have more control over what can and cannot be sold as food.
-Censorship of any kind should be outlawed completely.

There, nice little raving c:


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2013)

Music taste is not binary and you can enjoy fun, entertaining music while still being able to enjoy complex, artistic music. Don't let anybody tell you otherwise. Fuck those people. I used to be one of those people, and I'd beat the shit out of my past self given the chance.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Jul 29, 2013)

Alcohol and sex are highly overrated.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 29, 2013)

Conker said:


> Nickelback isn't a shit band. I quite like them actually.


Their mixing and mastering engineers are amazing. They give Nickelback an incredibly huge sound.


----------



## Azure (Jul 29, 2013)

this thread isnt filled with shitheaded nitwits disguising their lame ignorance of easily grasped facts as opinions.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 29, 2013)

Azure said:


> this thread isnt filled with shitheaded nitwits disguising their lame ignorance of easily grasped facts as opinions.



I think my brain went on strike trying to understand that.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jul 29, 2013)

This thread is actually pretty darn interesting. People here actually have rational thoughts rolling round in their heads, they're just under the misguided notion they're "unpopular" so they don't talk about them. Props, FAF.

Anyway... *cracks his knuckles*

 - I think drugs should be legalized. All of them. What grown adults do their own bodies is no one else's business, least of all the government's. Legal drugs would mean safer, more homogenous production standards, cleaner means of application, and more accurate addiction studies.

 - I think nuclear power is the bee's knees and would be perfectly safe if we actually adhered to the safety standards already in place and utilized reactors that were designed some time after the 60s.

 - Global warming is part of a natural cycle the Earth goes through and human emissions are basically just a drop in the bucket compared to what nature is doing on its own.

 - The Holocaust, while terrible, has lots of lies and misinformation surrounding it that were used by the Allies in propaganda to vilify the Axis powers after WWII. Mostly because the Allies committed war crimes so heinous only the act of throwing Jewish children alive into ovens could trump it. This is directly related to almost every western and middle-eastern contention since.

 - We're not at war in the middle-east for oil or fighting terrorism, we're there for control of Caspian Sea pipelines and the associated drug trade.

 - Ron Paul was a pretty cool guy. Even if he wasn't always right, it was nice knowing there was at least one congressman who remembered what he was there to do.

 - The Corvette is an ugly ass car and the LS1 can suck a nut. There is a replacement for displacement, it's called a twin turbo.

 - I like Apple laptops. Yes, they're overpriced. Yes, they're 99/100 times glorified facebook boxes. But they're also running OSX which is a programmer's swiss army knife.

 - Austrian economics isn't flawless, but neither is Keynesian, and I'm convinced every Leftard with an opinion on either has never so much as cracked a book on the subject.


----------



## Lex (Jul 29, 2013)

> Dubstep is the worst thing to happen to music in my lifetime.



Agreed, I've never liked the sound, but for some reason people flock to it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 29, 2013)

"Fuck em" is a great mindset.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't believe a human with the intellectual capacity of a monkey should be given any greater protection than a monkey.


----------



## veeno (Jul 29, 2013)

I kinda like spider man 3.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jul 29, 2013)

Patriotism sucks


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 29, 2013)

Lex said:


> Agreed, I've never liked the sound, but for some reason people flock to it.


Then it's just one of those times where you're going to have to understand that everyone's taste is different, and that it's okay for people like genres that you don't like. Live and let live, you know?

My unpopular opinion would probably be that people are inherently good.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2013)

Lobar said:


> there is no reason to still "just not like vegetables" as a legal adult.



I know. It's just so difficult to grasp, isn't it. People not liking things. It's like, what the fuck, right?


----------



## Lobar (Jul 30, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I know. It's just so difficult to grasp, isn't it. People not liking things. It's like, what the fuck, right?



People like food.  Food tastes good.  People evolved to like food because they need food to survive.  I have a hard time accepting that people just inherently dislike wide ranges of foods.

It's one thing to have a few things you don't care for.  It's another thing entirely to declare you universally hate an entire group of foods, regardless of their method of preparation, and also anything that has even a trace of any of those foods in them.  That's just a refusal to come to terms with the fact that not everything is like Chicken McNuggets.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 30, 2013)

Lobar said:


> People like food.  Food tastes good.  People evolved to like food because they need food to survive.  I have a hard time accepting that people just inherently dislike wide ranges of foods.
> 
> It's one thing to have a few things you don't care for.  It's another thing entirely to declare you universally hate an entire group of foods, regardless of their method of preparation, and also anything that has even a trace of any of those foods in them.  That's just a refusal to come to terms with the fact that not everything is like Chicken McNuggets.



Good ole conditioning. Humans evolved to eat a lot of vegetables, anyone who can't stomach a vegetable is what we call a 'puke'.


----------



## Percy (Jul 30, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Good ole conditioning. Humans evolved to eat a lot of vegetables, anyone who can't stomach a vegetable is what we call a 'puke'.


I'm a puke. >.>
I don't know why, I'm a really picky eater. I wish I weren't.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 30, 2013)

Percy said:


> I'm a puke. >.>
> I don't know why, I'm a really picky eater. I wish I weren't.



I used to be. Started cooking vegetables in stock cubes and gradually using less and less.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 30, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I don't believe a human with the intellectual capacity of a monkey should be given any greater protection than a monkey.



You have any idea how good most monkeys have it nowadays? Monkeys get to sleep, eat, jerk off, and crap as much as they want, for free, provided they do all this where people can gape at them.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 30, 2013)

- I think people who want to commit suicide should be allowed to do so. I think it's awfully selfish to trap them in an existence that they don't want, just because others will feel sad or have to work around the hole that they created, and they don't like that. I don't think their depression or other mental issues skew their say on the matter to the point where it is invalid, otherwise this could equally be used to say they shouldn't get in trouble for anything they do, period. I also don't think someone has to be inherently messed up in the head to want to kill themself.

- I hate how society places children and babies up on a pedestal. If something bad happens, the presence of children or babies will overblow it by a few thousand percent. I feel just as bad for a well-meaning adult to have shitty things happening to them as I do for a child. Children being younger doesn't make their pain or their death any worse  than it does for an adult.

- I like the Mario Bros movie. I like the fact that the characters have human interpretations. I think it's neat.

- Reading fictional stories solely in written form (without any visuals) is something I find boring as shit. I'd much rather read factual information in that format. 

- I think people should be legally allowed to beat the shit out of spouses that cheat, and people who con them out of money, and people who steal their stuff, and people who murder their family members, and etc. 

- I'm completely fine with people disliking or outright hating things I'm into. A positive reaction from them wouldn't validate my self-esteem, and their dislike wouldn't strike a blow to it. I'm friends with a lot of people whose interests are close to the polar opposite of mine, and I like following hate groups of stuff I like because I like the points and jokes they make. I don't understand when people complain that others don't share their interests.

- I think it's perfectly okay to children, or anyone, to curse. Because curse words are just words, that don't even carry much to the effect of an actual meaning in most contexts in which they're used. ("I hate this fucking shit", for example, doesn't literally mean you hate feces that is having intercourse.)

- I hate music or movies that are too loud. It doesn't "enhance my experience." It just pisses me off.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> - I'm completely fine with people disliking or outright hating things I'm into. A positive reaction from them wouldn't validate my self-esteem, and their dislike wouldn't strike a blow to it. I'm friends with a lot of people whose interests are close to the polar opposite of mine, and I like following hate groups of stuff I like because I like the points and jokes they make. I don't understand when people complain that others don't share their interests.



This is huh... wow.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm a picky eater as well and I wish I wasn't, but if I try to eat something and I don't like it, I gag repeatedly and sometimes almost throw up. I'm getting better, but progress is slow. 

Let's see:
-cigarettes freaking suck
-alcohol is pretty stupid as well
-people who don't fix their pets shouldn't have them in the first place
-it should be illegal for anyone to own a pet without passing a certification test for said pet
-there should be measures in check to cut down on population growth (kinda like China's)
-shock collars and choke chains are inhumane
-helping undeveloped countries is a waste of time and money
-crimes should have harsher punishments (such as sex offenders should be castrated, with females receiving the equivalent punishment; the lack of hormones should kill the urge)
-rather than animal testing, stuff should be tested on people directly (inmates with a life sentence should become the rats, it'd make them useful to society)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 30, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I'm a picky eater as well and I wish I wasn't, but if I try to eat something and I don't like it, I gag repeatedly and sometimes almost throw up.


I'm like this as well, but I actually do throw up if I keep trying to force it.
Certain textures and consistencies in food, as well.

I remember when I had raw broccoli in headstart, and raw avocado in elementary school.
Both times, I got sent home, because I started puking.


----------



## Saga (Jul 30, 2013)

Misomie said:


> -crimes should have harsher punishments (such as sex offenders should be castrated, with females receiving the equivalent punishment; the lack of hormones should kill the urge)
> -rather than animal testing, stuff should be tested on people directly (inmates with a life sentence should become the rats, it'd make them useful to society)





> -shock collars and choke chains are inhumane


You should check yourself.


----------



## Willow (Jul 30, 2013)

Since we're on the subject of archaic punishment. 

While I understand why people want to revert back to the old "eye for an eye" sentiment in these cases, I don't think it's a good method to revert back to. 

Not saying animal testing is good or that rape/sexual abuse _shouldn't_ have harsher punishments, but castration and torture really aren't going to solve the problem. Regulating chemical testing will get rid of animal testing though unfortunately you can't really regulate human behaviour. You can only educate and hope it makes some difference.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 30, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I'm like this as well, but I actually do throw up if I keep trying to force it.
> Certain textures and consistencies in food, as well.
> 
> I remember when I had raw broccoli in headstart, and raw avocado in elementary school.
> Both times, I got sent home, because I started puking.



Same. It's why i don't continue to force it. Sometimes the smell enough is to cause the same reaction. Like mushrooms, I hate those things. XP



Saga said:


> You should check yourself.


Meh. They'd try to put me on some weird medication because I'm so messed up. Why'd you quote the collar thing though? I was referring to when people use them on dogs. It's highly abusive (mainly with shock collars) and painful on the dog if used incorrectly (mainly the choke chain which is supposed to be used as a slight distracting jerk but instead is used to choke the dog into submission). 



Willow said:


> Since we're on the subject of archaic punishment.
> 
> While I understand why people want to revert back to the old "eye for an eye" sentiment in these cases, I don't think it's a good method to revert back to.
> 
> Not saying animal testing is good or that rape/sexual abuse _shouldn't_ have harsher punishments, but castration and torture really aren't going to solve the problem. Regulating chemical testing will get rid of animal testing though unfortunately you can't really regulate human behaviour. You can only educate and hope it makes some difference.



While it's true human behavior can't be regulated, I'd assume harsh punishments would deter a bunch of want-to-be criminals.


----------



## Hewge (Jul 30, 2013)

Otters are the best thing in this existence, and every other existence.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 30, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Why do they have to earn your respect?



Because respect is something that you have to earn, it's not something that should be handed out like candy. Tolerance is much more important than respect!



Battlechili1 said:


> Atheists, Agnostics, and most people of most religions are okay, as long as none of them try and tell other people that they are wrong about the other's beliefs.
> 
> Sure wish this was a popular opinion.



I don't. You should always be allowed to tell people that they are wrong as long as you are civil about it. You should especially be allowed to do that without anyone complaining if people are actively spreading lies like evolution not being a fact.

Have another one:
Many old cartoons that we grew up with did not age well at all.


----------



## Jaxalope (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm sexy! ( ._.)


----------



## Tiller (Jul 30, 2013)

This is possibly the best thread that I have ever seen.
Prepare your anus.

If anyone would like clarification, reasons, or evidence for any of these, let me know.

-1 State solution: Israel gets all of the territory and the Palestinians can be resettled elsewhere.
-Russia should give Koenigsberg (Kaliningrad) back to Germany
-France should give Elsass-Lothringen (Alace-Lorraine) back to Germany.
-China is full of hot air and will be very lucky to temporarily take the title of largest economy from the US. 
-European Super-State should happen, and be more-so based on the US model than the clusterf*ck they currently have.
-Nuclear Power is fine, and should be given more funding.
-As long as a potential immigrant is not a criminal nor a sick person, said immigrant should be allowed to immigrate and obtain US citizenship.
-While Keynesians are far from perfect, Austrians are simply full of crap. No, the dollar won't collapse, and no, "entitlements" are not the problem.
-GM food is good, and we should literally throw money at it! (Not :V)
-Many Most Atheists are hypocrites in the sense that the big bang theory simply pushes back the point in which things are attributed to an a higher power, whether god, FSW, or a multiverse. There is as much evidence of a multiverse as there is god, so Gtfo.
-mlp:fim sucks
-Canada should reunite with the US. (I'm lazy so here's a link) http://www.unitednorthamerica.org/ 
-people should Stahp with the rampant gay pride thing in the fandom, please.
-Dogs are superior to cats. 
-"Electronic Music" is one of the most pretentious phrases of reckless faggotry known to man.* I couldn't care less about your useless taxonomic systems. It's called Techno.
-Overpopulation is bullshit, like Austrian economics.
-Zimmerman was innocent.
-Techno is best Music genre.
-War is very necessary, and the military budget should be set at a minimum of between 4-5% of gdp (It would give the right a reason to care about the economy!)
-The shitstorm known as the US government is not "Obama's fault" you dense motherf*ckers!
-Neither WWI nor II was Germany's fault.
-Legalize and regulate ALL of the drugs. The worst drugs will be dispensed by the government, but to get your crack or meth, you need to register yourself with said government, and extensive resources will be provided to help wean people off.
-Animal testing for now is necessary, unless you prefer human experimentation.
-A message to many of you black people out there: "Stop being self-defeating hypocrites!" 
-End medicare part D and the bush tax cuts, raise income taxes.
-Issue 2 trillion $ worth of federal bonds to build infrastructure. 
-Reagan was the absolute worst president we ever had.
-Why does Poland even exist? Give that shit to Sweden.
-Despite Microsoft's furious backpeddling on the issue of the Xbone, DON'T GET IT. The fact that they f*cked up so badly in the first place is reason enough to not trust them nor their counsel.
-Battlefield is far superior to Call of Duty. The only good thing Cod has is zombies. I would say they should just focus on that, but then they will probably f*ck it up.
-Not only is homestuck boring, but "tl:dr".
-WoW sucks.
-Applebees is absolutely disgusting. The mere smell of the restaurant makes me gag.
-Make background checks air-tight, while reducing the actual cost and time required to buy a gun considerably (Both sides hate this  )
-Ban homeopathic medicine. I mean seriously, KILL IT.
-A democratic china isn't necessarily better for everyone else.
-CannonFodder should be given administrative privileges**



Vaelarsa said:


> -I'm completely fine with people disliking or outright hating things I'm into. A positive reaction from them wouldn't validate my self-esteem, and their dislike wouldn't strike a blow to it. I'm friends with a lot of people whose interests are close to the polar opposite of mine, and I like following hate groups of stuff I like because I like the points and jokes they make. I don't understand when people complain that others don't share their interests.


ALL. OF. MY. THIS.


 That seems to be all that comes to mind as of now.


*When I use the phrase faggotry, I do not refer to homosexuals, but to things such as swagfags.
**:V


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jul 30, 2013)

> -While Keynesians are far from perfect, Austrians are simply full of crap. No, the dollar won't collapse, and no, "entitlements" are not the problem.



The unsustainable social security model says hi.


----------



## Tiller (Jul 30, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> The unsustainable social security model says hi.


 
It wouldn't be unsustainable if the taxes paying for it weren't cut. As the US ages, all that really needs to be done are a few minor things like raising the retirement age as people remain productive longer and live longer. The situation was fine until Reagan.


----------



## Neon Poi (Jul 30, 2013)

Obama is the first BIRACIAL (American) president.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2013)

Willow said:


> Since we're on the subject of archaic punishment.
> 
> While I understand why people want to revert back to the old "eye for an eye" sentiment in these cases, I don't think it's a good method to revert back to.
> 
> Not saying animal testing is good or that rape/sexual abuse _shouldn't_ have harsher punishments, but castration and torture really aren't going to solve the problem. *Regulating chemical testing will get rid of animal testin*g though unfortunately you can't really regulate human behaviour. You can only educate and hope it makes some difference.



We need animal testing. That's the unfortunate reality. 

I agree whole heartedly about the nonsense of eye for an eye business though. What was it again? Ah yes '...will make the world blind and toothless'.




Misomie said:


> While it's true human behavior can't be regulated, I'd assume harsh  punishments would deter a bunch of want-to-be criminals.




You might think so, but the evidence is nope. When one begins physically mutilating people for crimes you also need to be aware that a certain percentage of convicts have been falsely convicted and are actually innocent. 

Countries which torture, murder, amputate as criminal punishments don't have superior crime statistics in contrast to countries in the EU, which by your expectations, should be crawling with fearless criminals.




TeenageAngst said:


> - Global warming is part of a natural cycle the Earth goes through and  human emissions are basically just a drop in the bucket compared to what  nature is doing on its own.
> t.




This isn't an opinion. It's simply scientifically incorrect. 

Climatologists and Geologists are well aware of the climate and how it has changed through earth's Geological history and which variables drive our climate's change. 

The two most significant drivers of earth's climate are solar output and carbon dioxide concentration. You might think that a hypothetical change in carbon dioxide concentration of - for example- 800 parts in a million is tincy wincy, but that's been enough to massively change climate in the geological past.

If you think that human activity is a 'drop in the ocean' then you have a poor understanding of climatology. Half the ice free land on earth is now farms. Only 10% of vertebrate biomass is wild animals; the rest is livestock and people. 



That is the scale of terraforming, not a drop in an ocean.


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 30, 2013)

AOTham said:


> -Russia should give Koenigsberg (Kaliningrad) back to Germany


Sounds like the Falklands situation, I would've agreed a few years ago... the first thing that comes to mind these days is "asks the current residents what they want"



AOTham said:


> -European Super-State should happen, and be more-so based on the US model than the clusterf*ck they currently have.


Apparently I'm a European Federalist because I'd love to see that happen, my life would be complete =P



AOTham said:


> -Legalize and regulate ALL of the drugs. The worst drugs will be dispensed by the government, but to get your crack or meth, you need to register yourself with said government, and extensive resources will be provided to help wean people off.


Yes, please... you cannot exterminate a drug, it'll only go underground and become more dangerous


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2013)

The Falklands were uninhabited until western colonial powers arrived anyway. Argentina claiming they were taken from her by the nasty westerns is like Newzealand claiming that Antarctica is part of their National Heritage and should belong to them by default. x3


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 30, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> The Falklands were uninhabited until western colonial powers arrived anyway. Argentina claiming they were taken from her by the nasty westerns is like Newzealand claiming that Antarctica is part of their National Heritage and should belong to them by default. x3


Argentina is always hilarious, accusing the UK of colonialism... oh yeah, I forget, who was it who marched right in there and immediately forced all the residents to speak Spanish in the 80s? Get lost Argentina, there's plenty of oil elsewhere


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 30, 2013)

I enjoyed _Indiana Jones and Kingdom of the Crystal Skull_. Sorry. I had no problems with it.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jul 30, 2013)

Brokeback mountain is boring as fuck and way too long.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 30, 2013)

Third world countries should get less money from us but more functional support instead, like doctors, teachers and know-how to build a proper infrastructure.
Many governments in Africa dump the money they get from us into guns and war. Also,  financially supporting governments that kill and prosecute gays and other minorities is a terrible idea.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 30, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I enjoyed _Indiana Jones and Kingdom of the Crystal Skull_. Sorry. I had no problems with it.



You are not alone.

The biggest criticism I heard about it was the inclusion of aliens. So the Ark of the Covenant melting faces makes more sense than alien life or something?


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 30, 2013)

Lets see how unpopular we can get... 

Ain't gonna lie, I fucking hate the British flag, it's pretty much an ugly symbol of a dead empire. It's not even representative of the whole UK (hello Wales where are you), it's just an icon that the English obsess over and the whole world associates with England. Hello, England has its own flag, get lost. Keeping that in mind, I've never really understood what "British" is supposed to mean entirely (well duh I know what it *_means*_), it just seems like an exaggerated synonym for English, the whole stereotype of "British" is stupidly London-centric 

Such a double standard... if something originates from Scotland, it's Scottish. If something originates from Wales, it's Welsh. If it originates from England, it's "British". God, fuck everything, it'd be more tolerable if it was a case of mistaken foreigners but the English are the worst offenders here. Really, I sort of admire Scotland for their individual pride and the fact that they recognize themselves a Scottish first, and I'd fully support the "Yes campaign" if I was eligible to vote. I guess... I'm not a fan of patriotism, it pretty much always leads to some level of ugly nationalism 

And I don't care what anyone says, Adam Sandler is hilarious, his movies are pretty damn good


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 30, 2013)

I actually enjoy Top Ride in Kirby Air Ride.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Lets see how unpopular we can get...
> 
> Ain't gonna lie, I fucking hate the British flag, it's pretty much an ugly symbol of a dead empire. It's not even representative of the whole UK (hello Wales where are you), it's just an icon that the English obsess over and the whole world associates with England. Hello, England has its own flag, get lost. Keeping that in mind, I've never really understood what "British" is supposed to mean entirely (well duh I know what it *_means*_), it just seems like an exaggerated synonym for English, the whole stereotype of "British" is stupidly London-centric
> 
> ...



I agree, the Union flag isn't very pretty. England also is the only country in the UK not to have a devolved parliament [excluding the city of london], which is unfair really. 

I don't really identify as patriotically English or British etc. I only identify as British in the sense that that's what would be on my passport.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 30, 2013)

I think people who consider metal and dubstep noise are stupid as fuck (and don't know shit about music at all)

It's fine to have opinions just realize I also have an opinion about how stupid and worthless your opinions are


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 30, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Lets see how unpopular we can get...
> 
> Ain't gonna lie, I fucking hate the British flag, it's pretty much an ugly symbol of a dead empire. It's not even representative of the whole UK (hello Wales where are you), it's just an icon that the English obsess over and the whole world associates with England. Hello, England has its own flag, get lost. Keeping that in mind, I've never really understood what "British" is supposed to mean entirely (well duh I know what it *_means*_), it just seems like an exaggerated synonym for English, the whole stereotype of "British" is stupidly London-centric
> 
> Such a double standard... if something originates from Scotland, it's Scottish. If something originates from Wales, it's Welsh. If it originates from England, it's "British". God, fuck everything, it'd be more tolerable if it was a case of mistaken foreigners but the English are the worst offenders here. Really, I sort of admire Scotland for their individual pride and the fact that they recognize themselves a Scottish first, and I'd fully support the "Yes campaign" if I was eligible to vote. I guess... I'm not a fan of patriotism, it pretty much always leads to some level of ugly nationalism



You're only making a friend here. If 'British' meant 'united and equal citizen of Great Britain and Ireland' it'd be great, but it's always been 'do wtf England says'.


----------



## Manis Pan (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't play console games other than Portal 2 (which is also on my PC so yeah)


----------



## Percy (Jul 30, 2013)

Manis Pan said:


> I don't play console games other than Portal 2 (which is also on my PC so yeah)


That's not an unpopular opinion at all.
The unpopular opinion would be someone thinking consoles are better.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2013)

Manis Pan said:


> I don't play console games other than Portal 2 (which is also on my PC so yeah)



But that's a fact, not an opinion.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 30, 2013)

Consoles are for peasants. PC_ is _the master race.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 30, 2013)

MLP is retarded. Stop being sheep and getting into crap that your friends like just for the sake of it. The characters suck and are completely unlikable. The worst offender is Pinkie Pie, who is beyond annoying and makes Master Cheif look like a deep, well-rounded hero. 

Atheism is a joke and appears to be yet another edgy thing to differentiate yourself from the common plebeians of the Earth. If you're that asshurt about religion negatively impacting your life, do something other than staying on r/atheism and bitching about it. 

I wish the internet got shut down for five years. Seriously, a lot of people need a break. 

I wish SOPA had gotten passed.

Mass Effect sucks and is hellah boring. The game is the very definition of 'unfun'.

Anyone that says PC gaming is the master race or something is a tool and needs to put their big kid pants on. Your computer is a toy. Grow the fuck up and go play a Skyrim mod. 

Avatar (the blue kitty people) was not a good movie. 

Anyone that spams nigga and nigger on a daily basis so as to appear cool or hip or whatever is a massive dumbass. Stop watching BET; stop listening to so much fucking rap. Seriously. I don't know why an attempt to lessen the harshness of nigger was even made.  

People that vote based on a candidate's party affiliation are the cancer that is killing this country.

I hate PCs. Not because of PC gaming, but because I cannot stand computers. I have no idea why.  

Michael Bay is an excellent director.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2013)

Artillery spam's going for a gold medal in this game.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 30, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Artillery spam's going for a gold medal in this game.



All the way, baby.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't think that 'spamming nigga is a bad idea' is an unpopular opinion though. I think plenty, perhaps the majority of us, think that using language that is ambiguously or even sometimes directly racist is a poor idea.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Atheism is a joke and appears to be yet another edgy thing to differentiate yourself from the common plebeians of the Earth. If you're that asshurt about religion negatively impacting your life, do something other than staying on r/atheism and bitching about it.



Now hold on there, buddy. Not all atheists are fedora-wearing neckbeards. I'm an atheist and I still hold total respect for other peoples' religions.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 30, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't think that 'spamming nigga is a bad idea' is an unpopular opinion though. I think plenty, perhaps the majority of us, think that using language that is ambiguously or even sometimes directly racist is a poor idea.



You'd be surprised at what some people say to justify this behavior: 

"Oh, Blacks say it so I can say it too." 

While this argument is incredibly difficult to argue against, you can say the same thing about any other racial slurs. The Black community isn't the only group that has taken an otherwise offensive word and turned it into a term of endearment. Around here, a lot of Arab people call one another 'boaters', which is a term describing someone of Middle Eastern descent that has come from overseas, that doesn't know a lick of English and that acts in an uncomforting and disruptive way when in public (being loud and annoying). 

So yeah, throw racial slurs around because it's 2013 and it's cool beans. Just make sure it's a Black you're talking to because fuck them right?

"Oh, it's a Southern thing."

I had someone literally say this to me over Skype. Apparently in the southern areas of the US, people go around saying nigger all willy-nilly as a literal greeting or something. The dude over Skype never gave me a good reasoning as to why this is cool. Apparently if you're white, it's a death sentence (although I can see why).

The whole thing is stupid.

How did this even become _cool_?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 30, 2013)

The words "faggot" and "nigger" aren't even remotely offensive. Stop getting offended by silly words.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The words "faggot" and "nigger" aren't even remotely offensive. Stop getting offended by silly words.



Eh, it's more a matter of context, really.


----------



## charlie58 (Jul 30, 2013)

i believe in some things that hitler did like making sure only helathy people breed but not by race, i love all races. also i like cheap store brand stuffs.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2013)

charlie58 said:


> i believe in some things that hitler did like making sure only helathy people breed but not by race, i love all races. also i like cheap store brand stuffs.



http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6083/6063091904_f72a7eda16.jpg


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 30, 2013)

charlie58 said:


> i believe in some things that hitler did like making sure only helathy people breed but not by race, i love all races. also i like cheap store brand stuffs.


You're gonna regret saying that.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 30, 2013)

charlie58 said:


> i believe in some things that hitler did like making sure only helathy people breed but not by race, i love all races. also i like cheap store brand stuffs.



0/10 lrn2troll, scrub.
You may want to go here if you want to troll.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 30, 2013)

charlie58 said:


> i believe in some things that hitler did like making sure only helathy people breed but not by race, i love all races. also i like cheap store brand stuffs.



oh look

that guy can't hear, this chick can't see that well, and that kid has a slight limp

lets just kill them



Ozriel said:


> troll



I, for one, believe that people on FA can be this retarded


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 30, 2013)

Gibby said:


> oh look
> 
> that guy can't hear, this chick can't see that well, and that kid has a slight limp
> 
> ...



Most furries on FA need to be cleansed from the gene pool but that's just me.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 30, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The words "faggot" and "nigger" aren't even remotely offensive. Stop getting offended by silly words.



Tried that. 

Didn't work.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 30, 2013)

Trolling furries is _soooo _2009. Don't you know trolling bronies is the in thing now.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 30, 2013)

The whole Sonic franchise freaking blows. Since the very beginning they tried WAY too hard to make Sanic look cool, they just ended up making him look like the biggest toolbag EVER.
The artstyle of that franchise is also terrible and so is all the fanart. No exception.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 30, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> The whole Sonic franchise freaking blows. Since the very beginning they tried WAY too hard to make Sanic look cool, they just ended up making him look like the biggest toolbag EVER.
> The artstyle of that franchise is also terrible and so is all the fanart. No exception.



I wish the entire sonic series was built around that clip of sonic talking about sexual harassment to children.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 30, 2013)

charlie58 said:


> i believe in some things that hitler did like making sure only helathy people breed but not by race, i love all races. also i like cheap store brand stuffs.



What if the person's impairment isn't hereditary/genetic? Even if they were either of those, that's no reason to say "no, you can't make babies".


----------



## Lobar (Jul 30, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The words "faggot" and "nigger" aren't even remotely offensive. Stop getting offended by silly words.



The word "nigger" carries the full weight of the brutal history of chattel slavery in America behind it.  It says, "You have no value as a human being.  The only justification for your very existence is my own benefit.  I have the right to beat or kill you as I see fit, and no authority would defend you."

If that isn't an offensive word, then just what the hell is?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 30, 2013)

Lobar said:


> The word "nigger" carries the full weight of the brutal history of chattel slavery in America behind it.  It says, "You have no value as a human being.  The only justification for your very existence is my own benefit.  I have the right to beat or kill you as I see fit, and no authority would defend you."
> 
> If that isn't an offensive word, then just what the hell is?



It's possible to say shit, bitch, fuck, cunt, and faggot in contexts that don't offend the people you say it to, and three of those refer to social groups. Why can't anyone do that with "nigger"?

o no w8

they do


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 30, 2013)

I honestly think the plot of that movie "The Island" wasn't as bad as other people saw it.  What I don't like about the idea of secretly breeding humans in an underground environment to scavenge for healthy organs for the surgical repair of the outside human population is that it saves too many lives.  We honestly need to control the human population as we do with animals; otherwise, the consequence will auto correct itself when the human population is at it's peak, and we start losing lives to the scarce amount of food available.  I would much rather decrease the number of humans before the entire population starts destroying itself.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 30, 2013)

Lobar said:


> The word "nigger" carries the full weight of the brutal history of chattel slavery in America behind it.  It says, "You have no value as a human being.  The only justification for your very existence is my own benefit.  I have the right to beat or kill you as I see fit, and no authority would defend you."
> 
> If that isn't an offensive word, then just what the hell is?



Nothing. Words are only offensive because we make them offensive, the moment people realize this is the moment we move on as a species.

P.S. Nigger.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 30, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It's possible to say shit, bitch, fuck, cunt, and faggot in contexts that don't offend the people you say it to, and three of those refer to social groups. Why can't anyone do that with "nigger"?
> 
> o no w8
> 
> they do



The conditions for such require a mutual understanding between all parties involved that none of them hold the hateful beliefs that supply the venom to those words.  If anyone ever takes offense to your use of such a word, that is entirely on you for not securing that understanding first, not on them for being "sensitive".

The same goes for racial jokes.  Nothing makes a racial joke unfunny faster than it being told by an actual racist.



PastryOfApathy said:


> Nothing. Words are only offensive because we make them offensive, the moment people realize this is the moment we move on as a species.
> 
> P.S. Nigger.



Words are a tool to convey messages and ideas, which absolutely can be offensive.  If you can't see that, then allow me to convey the message that you are just being willfully dumb.



As an aside, the history behind the word "nigger" is why "cracker" will never, ever be equivalent to it.  "Cracker" has zero power behind it.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 30, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Words are a tool to convey messages and ideas, which absolutely can be offensive.  If you can't see that, then allow me to convey the message that you are just being willfully dumb.



An idea can be offensive, the words themselves cannot. Let's put it another way, is a knife offensive because someone may use it for harm? If words really are just tools than we can't blame them for the intents of others. It's a very important distinction that people don't like making for some reason.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 30, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> An idea can be offensive, the words themselves cannot. *Let's put it another way, is a knife offensive because someone may use it for harm?* If words really are just tools than we can't blame them for the intents of others. It's a very important distinction that people don't like making for some reason.



That is a terrible example and you know it.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 30, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> An idea can be offensive, the words themselves cannot. Let's put it another way, is a knife offensive because someone may use it for harm? If words really are just tools than we can't blame them for the intents of others. It's a very important distinction that people don't like making for some reason.



And like any tool, they are made with a purpose in mind.  I've already said what purpose the word "nigger" was made for.

If you start waving a knife around other people that don't know your intentions with it, you are obviously going to get a hostile response, for good reason.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Nothing. Words are only offensive because we make them offensive, the moment people realize this is the moment we move on as a species.
> 
> P.S. Nigger.



Careful with that edge, bro. You could cut yourself.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 30, 2013)

Humans should treat other humans as if they are better then themselves. Meaning, I should treat other people as if they are better then me. (Example: Someone visits my house. I should let them sit down in the best seat in the house. If the house only has one seat, I should get up and stand and let them sit. Even if I don't like said person)
Respect is something that should be given out like candy, nay, it is something that should be given out even more then candy.

The Twilight books are actually pretty good books.
The Harry Potter books are boring.

EDIT: Words are only offensive if the user who uses them intends on offending another human being. If the words weren't intentionally used to offend someone, they are not offensive.


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 30, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> An idea can be offensive, the words themselves cannot. Let's put it another way, is a knife offensive because someone may use it for harm? If words really are just tools than we can't blame them for the intents of others. It's a very important distinction that people don't like making for some reason.





Artillery Spam said:


> That is a terrible example and you know it.





Lobar said:


> And like any tool, they are made with a purpose in mind. I've already said what purpose the word "nigger" was made for.
> 
> If you start waving a knife around other people that don't know your intentions with it, you are obviously going to get a hostile response, for good reason.



Great, an argument about racism and the offensiveness of language.  Its not like we have had one of those before.  Can any of you have decency and "read" the name of the thread.  PastryOfApathy, I know that what you state is an unpopular opinion, but at least swallow the pride you have and stop defending it.  There is no reason to defend it if your mind is set that you will believe it, and it is not necessary to attempt to convince the others because they will obviously not agree with you anyways.  The same goes with you two.  He will not, and never agree with you, and stop trying to convince him if you have gone this far, you are going nowhere!


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 30, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Humans should treat other humans as if they are better then themselves. Meaning, I should treat other people as if they are better then me. (Example: Someone visits my house. Let them sit down in the best seat in the house. If the house only has one seat, get up and stand and let them sit)
> Respect is something that should be given out like candy, nay, it is something that should be given out even more then candy.
> 
> The Twilight books are actually pretty good books.
> The Harry Potter books are boring.



Even though I was aware that you were trying to make a point, that last "statement" made me cringe a little bit.  I am not sure if you actually like Twilight or not, but more power to you either way.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 30, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Even though I was aware that you were trying to make a point, that last "statement" made me cringe a little bit.  I am not sure if you actually like Twilight or not, but more power to you either way.


I like Twilight. Even though I think the movies suck, I still enjoy them.
I enjoy the Harry Potter movies, but for some reason not the books. I should try em' again though. Its been a while.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 30, 2013)

Can we please stop with the racist argument. Gawd.



A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Even though I was aware that you were trying to make a point, that last "statement" made me cringe a little bit.  I am not sure if you actually like Twilight or not, but more power to you either way.



Because it's the edgy thing to say nowadays. :V

 I would be more adamant to give the benefit of the doubt if the person said "guilty pleasure". Everyone has one.



Battlechili1 said:


> I like Twilight. Even though I think the movies suck, I still enjoy them.
> I enjoy the Harry Potter movies, but for some reason not the books. I should try em' again though. Its been a while.



I've read them and I found them to be terrible in both the writing style and the message it portrayed. 
Eragon is also a bad book, but for all its flaws, I enjoyed reading some of it while watching the writer squirm how he developed his main character.


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 30, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I like Twilight. Even though I think the movies suck, I still enjoy them.
> I enjoy the Harry Potter movies, but for some reason not the books. I should try em' again though. Its been a while.



How silly of me to judge the book from the movie.  I can certainly admit that I have no idea of what I think about the Twilight books, considering that I have never read them.  I liked the Harry Potter books and movies in my own personal opinion.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 30, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Eragon is also a bad book, but for all its flaws, I enjoyed reading some of it while watching the writer squirm how he developed his main character.


I enjoyed that book, and the other three in the series.

Obviously because dragons...

But honestly one of the other books (I can't remember if it was Eldest or Brisingr) just dragged soooo much. Literally nothing happened.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 30, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Great, an argument about racism and the offensiveness of language.  Its not like we have had one of those before.  Can any of you have decency and "read" the name of the thread.  PastryOfApathy, I know that what you state is an unpopular opinion, but at least swallow the pride you have and stop defending it.  There is no reason to defend it if your mind is set that you will believe it, and it is not necessary to attempt to convince the others because they will obviously not agree with you anyways.  The same goes with you two.  He will not, and never agree with you, and stop trying to convince him if you have gone this far, you are going nowhere!  Now can someone please reply to my post if interested, (not to cause an argument of course).



This post pretty much reads like, "Guys, can you all shut up for a minute so we can talk about what I have to say and I can have all the attention?"  That won't get you very far here.

Since you asked, though, human overpopulation is pretty much a myth.  Some cities are overcrowded (like in India), but the planet is not.  There is ample food to feed everyone on Earth if we wanted to, the issue of world hunger is one of distribution.  In the developed world, populations are stable and not really growing.

If your primary ethical concern with the scenario in "The Island" was contributing to overpopulation, and not the farming of fully functional humans for organ transplants, I'd say you have a severe misanthropic streak, or a stunted sense of empathy, or both.  Either way, you still have some moral developing to do.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 30, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I enjoyed that book, and the other three in the series.
> 
> Obviously because dragons...
> 
> But honestly one of the other books (I can't remember if it was Eldest or Brisingr) just dragged soooo much. Literally nothing happened.




Brisingr was the one that dragged on a lot. The writer changed pace with the character a lot to the point you could see some indication of conflict to how he wrote the character.


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 30, 2013)

Lobar said:


> This post pretty much reads like, "Guys, can you all shut up for a minute so we can talk about what I have to say and I can have all the attention?"  That won't get you very far here.
> 
> Since you asked, though, human overpopulation is pretty much a myth.  Some cities are overcrowded (like in India), but the planet is not.  There is ample food to feed everyone on Earth if we wanted to, the issue of world hunger is one of distribution.  In the developed world, populations are stable and not really growing.
> 
> If your primary ethical concern with the scenario in "The Island" was contributing to overpopulation, and not the farming of fully functional humans for organ transplants, I'd say you have a severe misanthropic streak, or a stunted sense of empathy, or both.  Either way, you still have some moral developing to do.



And thank you for giving me your honest opinion.  I fully respect and I will have no counter argument for you.  I apologize for what I said at the end of my post, I was just getting desperate because I have no life except on Furaffinity, and I was already a bit moody from your argument in general.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 30, 2013)

Racism is so weird to me, probably because discrimination in Argentina is more about the social status than race, there are very few black persons (and most are from brazil). The word "negro" here is for people really poor, that live in ghettos and are most likely to be dangerous, but not really for the skin colour. I've always found racism really silly

Example:

https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...ZMB8YNjTdwgr5VBwtMkEtMJRz7_In8jE1b0EojD_9ifUw


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 30, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Brisingr was the one that dragged on a lot. The writer changed pace with the character a lot to the point you could see some indication of conflict to how he wrote the character.


One of the most dragging bits was the swordsmithing bit.

Holy shit did it really need to be that long? I nearly fell asleep...


----------



## Distorted (Jul 30, 2013)

I think old school kung fu movies are the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I think old school kung fu movies are the greatest thing ever.



There are people that _don't_ love cheesy kung fu movies?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 30, 2013)

Lobar said:


> And like any tool, they are made with a purpose in  mind.  I've already said what purpose the word "nigger" was made for.
> 
> If you start waving a knife around other people that don't know your  intentions with it, you are obviously going to get a hostile response,  for good reason.





Artillery Spam said:


> That is a terrible example and you know it.






Saliva said:


> Careful with that edge, bro. You could cut yourself.






A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Great, an argument about  racism and the offensiveness of language.  Its not like we have had one  of those before.  Can any of you have decency and "read" the name of  the thread.  PastryOfApathy, I know that what you state is an unpopular  opinion, but at least swallow the pride you have and stop defending it.   There is no reason to defend it if your mind is set that you will  believe it, and it is not necessary to attempt to convince the others  because they will obviously not agree with you anyways.  The same goes  with you two.  He will not, and never agree with you, and stop trying to  convince him if you have gone this far, you are going nowhere!



Hoooolly shit, I come back and suddenly half the thread is bitching at me for having the _audacity_ to post an "unpopular" opinion in an unpopular opinion thread. I'd explain in detail how you're all wrong, but I'd rather not piss of the mods.

Either way, you guys are pretty goddamn hilarious. <3


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Either way, you guys are pretty goddamn hilarious. <3



I try.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Jul 30, 2013)

Saliva said:


> There are people that _don't_ love cheesy kung fu movies?



Yes. We don't speak of them, though. 

I believe that Linux has limited use in the Desktop area, and is best regulated to things like embedded scenarios and servers. 
I believe Android fragmentation is a severely *bad* thing. 

Bush was a god awful band But I'll listen to Glycerine on the sly.. Metallica never made anything worth listening to past _And Justice For All_. Disturbed/Godsmack/Slipknot are for angry 13 year olds. Emo kids need to bite the curb.

I'm genuinely excited for the Xbox One and am a bit resentful that Microsoft scaled back the way they did. I was honestly looking forward to the technical advances. I don't mind using a Kinect and think it's awesome that it can detect your fucking HEARTBEAT. 

I don't believe there is anything wrong with a masculine gay male wanting another masculine gay male. I find it silly to be called 'self loathing' because you're not into feminine traits.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 30, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> And thank you for giving me your honest opinion.  I fully respect and I will have no counter argument for you.  I apologize for what I said at the end of my post, I was just getting desperate because I have no life except on Furaffinity, and I was already a bit moody from your argument in general.



I do have to give you credit for taking honest criticism in stride.  Not many people can handle such a blunt assessment of their opinions, especially in this fandom (just look at the rest of this page :V).


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 30, 2013)

Lobar said:


> I do have to give you credit for taking honest criticism in stride.  Not many people can handle such a blunt assessment of their opinions, especially in this fandom (just look at the rest of this page :V).



I will admit that when I submitted my first post, I was looking at a very general perspective, and I didn't bother to look at the details on an actual site.  It was idiotic of me to base my opinion off of a science fiction movie anyways.  Ironically, I tried stopping what was going on in the rest of the page (although my attempt seems ineffective).  I thank you for being honest with me in the first place, and even going through the trouble of providing evidence instead of what I like to call "yapping".  I apologize if I seemed to aggressive in my post, I am aware that I tend to be brutally honest.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 30, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I will admit that when I submitted my first post, I was looking at a very general perspective, and I didn't bother to look at the details on an actual site.  It was idiotic of me to base my opinion off of a science fiction movie anyways.  Ironically, I tried stopping what was going on in the rest of the page (although my attempt seems ineffective).  I thank you for being honest with me in the first place, and even going through the trouble of providing evidence instead of what I like to call "yapping".  I apologize if I seemed to aggressive in my post, I am aware that I tend to be brutally honest.



Are you real? You seem like one of the rational people that we learned about in school all those years ago.


----------



## Azure (Jul 30, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I wish the entire sonic series was built around that clip of sonic talking about sexual harassment to children.


first you say YOU WILL DIE

then you say YOUR FACE

then you say YOU MUST DIE


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 30, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> MLP is retarded. Stop being sheep and getting into crap that your friends like just for the sake of it. The characters suck and are completely unlikable. The worst offender is Pinkie Pie, who is beyond annoying and makes Master Cheif look like a deep, well-rounded hero.


But Pinkie Pie is totally fun and likeable :c



Battlechili1 said:


> Humans should treat other humans as if they are better then themselves. Meaning, I should treat other people as if they are better then me. (Example: Someone visits my house. I should let them sit down in the best seat in the house. If the house only has one seat, I should get up and stand and let them sit. Even if I don't like said person)
> Respect is something that should be given out like candy, nay, it is something that should be given out even more then candy.


I totally agree with all of this 100%. It irks me when people say respect is something that you have to earn. The world would be so much better if we all just automatically had respect each other.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 30, 2013)

Respect is something that nobody should earn, and nobody should be given. When a crack addict wants crack, do you give them crack? No, you don't, unless you are a crack seller. We are all just a mass accretion of particulate matter that will wind up in a box or a jar on the mantlepiece in another 40 years, far too little time to start caring about anyone around us.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> But Pinkie Pie is totally fun and likeable :c



I'm sorry but that opinion is actually wrong.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> Respect is something that nobody should earn, and nobody should be given. When a crack addict wants crack, do you give them crack? No, you don't, unless you are a crack seller. We are all just a mass accretion of particulate matter that will wind up in a box or a jar on the mantlepiece in another 40 years, far too little time to start caring about anyone around us.



Care and respect are nothing but vaguely defined patterns of motion in highly ordered collections of atoms. However they happen to be very effective memes which catalyse the reproduction of their own mechanism. 

This is why, crack addicts or not, mantle piece or not and even despite their vulnerability to temporal factors, they will endure.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 30, 2013)

Public punishments should be brought back. Some little punk thinks he can egg your house on Halloween? Let's see him laugh when he gets 50 lashes.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 30, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> MLP is retarded. Stop being sheep and getting into crap that your friends like just for the sake of it. The characters suck and are completely unlikable. The worst offender is Pinkie Pie, who is beyond annoying and makes Master Cheif look like a deep, well-rounded hero.



I'm not going to pretend I've watched  MLP - I haven't (I tried watching an episode once but I stopped two minutes in because it was so dull) - but the fact that it's aimed at children from something like 4-10 years old yet has such a massive following of adults is, to me, incomprehensible.

And people say Doctor Who is for kids...



Artillery Spam said:


> Avatar (the blue kitty people) was not a good movie.



It's good for showing what CGI can do and how 3D can be used effectively, but other than that is was terrible.



Artillery Spam said:


> Michael Bay is an excellent director.



He's good at getting good shots and angles with the camera - everything is framed in shot perfectly - and he's also very good at directing action sequences (admit it, the explosions are cool), but he's not really very good at directing the actors during talky scenes. Plus, from what I've seen of his work, his films don't usually have the best of plots/scripts....


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> Public punishments should be brought back. Some little punk thinks he can egg your house on Halloween? Let's see him laugh when he gets 50 lashes.



I'd do that on purpose because I'd enjoy it though.


...So it wouldn't really be much of a deterrent.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 30, 2013)

Normally I'd let this go, but this topic means too much to me to do so. I'm just making my point why overpopulation is real.While it is true that Earth currently has the capacity to provide the world with resources, that's not going to happen anytime soon do to human greed and profit. Everything has a carrying capacity, or the amount of life that can be supported with its given resources. This can be easily observed through wild animal populations.

 A good example of this is the coyote and rabbit model. Graphs reliably show that the coyote population trails behind the rabbit population. However, once the number of coyotes surpass the carrying capacity, they are no longer able to support their numbers on the given resources (rabbits) and so many members die out, leaving the area with a depleted food source and a few starving coyotes. This is a highly simplified example to help explain the base concept.When you look at the Earth, everything is finite, so resources are limited. Already people compete for these resources (food, shelter, water, fuel, and material possessions) using money. On a personal scale, this is easily seen when the video game or concert tickets you want are sold out. To get to my point -unless everyone magically became best friends with no one turning to crime- there will always be competition for survival (and possessions as well). If overpopulation was a myth, there wouldn't be any starving people (or certainly much less) because their environment (or country) would be able to support each (or at least most) individual(s). 

Here's an example that suggests all resources (besides territory) are infinite (which many people use to refute overpopulation being a problem). Imagine you have a fish tank and so you add fish to it. Each fish excretes ammonia (assuming these are fresh water fish) and other waste products (such as carbon dioxide). Ammonia and carbon dioxide are toxic to fish and having even .1 PPM of ammonia can cause permanent harm to your fish. To prevent your fish from being harmed, you change the tank water weekly or biweekly (whatever keeps the numbers low). You can also add plants to break down the ammonia into other nitrogen compounds such as nitrites and nitrates. The tank itself will do this as well through the use of denitrifying bacteria found in the rocks and filter media (since the nitrogen compounds build up in the water, that's what you're mainly removing when you change the water). Assume food for your fish is no problem and is infinite, of course. Anyways, you decide you want more fish, so you slowly add them in. With the larger population you find that you have to change out more water each time to keep chemical readings stable and use more food to make sure everybody is fed. However, you decide you want even more fish so you add them. Eventually, your tank will reach its carrying capacity, which is ideal for presentation of your population and safe for them as well. However, once you add more fish and overstock your tank, that's when the problems arise. As you continue to add more and more fish, they excrete higher levels of ammonia. The beneficial bacteria mentioned earlier will grow in proportion to the ammonia, however, its colonies will not grow past a certain amount because there is no more room for it in the substrate or filter media (which will eventually clog and kill tne motor if not kept maintained). This forces you to remove yet more water with each change and will even up the frequency of water changes per month. This isn't a problem for you because your energy and water are infinite. However, the amount of fish causes tension in their environment due to their constant proximity and lack of available territory. This causes stress (not to mention the stress that comes with all these tank changes) and lowers their immunities. Diseases are always lurking and now they can finally affect your fish. However, you have an infinite amount of medication to treat every disease that pops up. You still continue to add more fish and keep them alive with your infinite resources, however one day it reaches a point were a nasty disease comes along that your medication can't fight so your fish with it die and those without it die from stress alone. Even with infinite sustainable resources, territory isn't infinite and does not grow with population. 

Another example are animal hoarders. Hoarders have only finite resources (much like the Earth). In the beginning the person and his or her pets are fine. However, as the population grows and passes the carrying capacity of that area, that's when everything turns south and becomes a nightmare scenario for both the pets and hoarder.

Although technology has allowed people to extend Earth's carrying capacity, it has only delayed the impending die off. Further examples are price increases (besides inflation) for various resources such as gas, food, water, and shelter. Crime rate would raise in proportion.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Normally I'd let this go, but this topic means too much to me to do so. I'm just making my point why overpopulation is real.While it is true that Earth currently has the capacity to provide the world with resources, that's not going to happen anytime soon do to human greed and profit. Everything has a carying capacity, or the amount of life that can be supported with its given resources. This can be easily observed through wild animal populations. A good example of this is the coyote and rabbit model. Graphs reliably show that the coyote population trails behind the rabbit population. However, once the number of coyotes surpass the carrying capacity, they are no longer able to support their numbers on the given resources (rabbits) and so many members die out, leaving the area with a depleted food source and a few starving coyotes. This is a highly simplified example to help explain the base concept.When you look at the Earth, everything is finite, so resources are limited. Already people compete for these resources (food, shelter, water, fuel, and material possessions) using money. On a personal scale, this is easily seen when the video game or concert tickets you want are sold out. To get to my point -unless everyone magically became best friends with no one turning to crime- there will always be competition for survival (and possessions as well). If overpopulation was a myth, there wouldn't be any starving people (or certainly much less) because their environment (or country) would be able to support each (or at least most) individual(s). Here's an example that suggests all resources (besides territory) are infinite (which many people use to refute overpopulation being a problem). Imagine you have a fish tank and so you add fish to it. Each fish excretes ammonia (assuming these are fresh water fish) and other waste products (such as carbon dioxide). Ammonia and carbon dioxide are toxic to fish and having even .1 PPM of ammonia can cause permanent harm to your fish. To prevent your fish from being harmed, you change the tank water weekly or biweekly (whatever keeps the numbers low). You can also add plants to break down the ammonia into other nitrogen compounds such as nitrites and nitrates. The tank itself will do this as well through the use of denitrifying bacteria found in the rocks and filter media (since the nitrogen compounds build up in the water, that's what you're mainly removing when you change the water). Assume food for your fish is no problem and is infinite, of course. Anyways, you decide you want more fish, so you slowly add them in. With the larger population you find that you have to change out more water each time to keep chemical readings stable and use more food to make sure everybody is fed. However, you decide you want even more fish so you add them. Eventually, your tank will reach its carrying capacity, which is ideal for presentation of your population and safe for them as well. However, once you add more fish and overstock your tank, that's when the problems arise. As you continue to add more and more fish, they excrete higher levels of ammonia. The beneficial bacteria mentioned earlier will grow in proportion to the ammonia, however, its colonies will not grow past a certain amount because there is no more room for it in the substrate or filter media (which will eventually clog and kill tne motor if not kept maintained). This forces you to remove yet more water with each change and will even up the frequency of water changes per month. This isn't a problem for you because your energy and water are infinite. However, the amount of fish causes tension in their environment due to their constant proximity and lack of avaliable territory. This causes stress (not to mention the stress that comes with all these tank changes) and lowers their immunities. Diseases are always lurking and now they can finally affect your fish. However, you have an infinite amount of medication to treat every disease that pops up. You still continue to add more fish and keep them alive with your infinite resources, however one day it reaches a point were a nasty disease comes along that your medication can't fight so your fish with it die and those without it die from stress alone. Even with infinite sustainable resources, territory isn't infinite and does not grow with population. Another example are animal hoarders. Hoarders have only finite resources (much like the Earth). In the beginning the person and his or her pets are fine. However, as the population grows and passes the carrying capacity of that area, that's when everything turns south and becomes a nightmare scenario for both the pets and hoarder.Although technology has allowed people to extend Earth's carrying capacity, it has only delayed the impending die off. Further examples are price increases (besides inflation) for various resources such as gas, food, water, and shelter. Crime rate would raise in proportion.



Is your fucking enter key broken?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 30, 2013)

Misomie said:


> - snip -



Congratulations.

That's the biggest wall of text I've ever seen in my entire life.

My brain gets scared when it sees text walls like that.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 30, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Is your fucking enter key broken?



I guess it was. -_- 

I edited them back in though. (I swear they were there originally 0.o)


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh, so it was copypasta. 

Congratulations on totally nullifying whatever point you were hoping to argue. 

Thanks for making it easy on me.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 30, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> The whole Sonic franchise freaking blows. Since the very beginning they tried WAY too hard to make Sanic look cool, they just ended up making him look like the biggest toolbag EVER.
> The artstyle of that franchise is also terrible and so is all the fanart. No exception.



That's unpopular?
 I get laughed at and ridiculed everywhere for liking Sonic.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 30, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> Oh, so it was copypasta. Congratulations on totally nullifying whatever point you were hoping to argue. Thanks for making it easy on me.


But I didn't copy and paste it. D:I typed it out on my 3DS (it tends to ignore my spacing sometimes) and kinda entered the mode I reserve for essays. I lost track of time and the only reason I stopped was because I reached the text cap.... It's a weird problem I have. :/


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 30, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I typed it out on my 3DS



A medal for this guy. ROFL!!!


----------



## Azure (Jul 30, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I enjoyed _Indiana Jones and Kingdom of the Crystal Skull_. Sorry. I had no problems with it.





Seekrit said:


> You are not alone.
> 
> The biggest criticism I heard about it was the inclusion of aliens. So the Ark of the Covenant melting faces makes more sense than alien life or something?



man, i love both of you guys, but fuck ya'll


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 30, 2013)

_Man of Steel _is an absolutely horrible film. The only good scenes were of Clark Kent growing up - other than it was just gobshite.

Then again I've always thought Superman was a silly concept in itself.


----------



## Mittens (Jul 30, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> I'd fully support the "Yes campaign" if I was eligible to vote.



I think the whole idea of Scottish independence is completely unnecessary and the yes campaign is doing a terrible job of convincing me otherwise.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm not quoting that wall of text (which is still a wall of text even post-edit).  When I say overpopulation is a myth, I don't mean that overpopulation is _impossible_, just that it isn't currently an issue with the global human population.  We _could_ overpopulate the planet if we kept breeding like rabbits, but we're not, and most developed countries have a birth rate that simply maintains the population, not growing it.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 30, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> _Man of Steel _is an absolutely horrible film. The only good scenes were of Clark Kent growing up - other than it was just gobshite.
> 
> Then again I've always thought Superman was a silly concept in itself.



Honestly that's hardly that unpopular an opinion.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 30, 2013)

I was thinking the same.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> Oh, so it was copypasta.
> 
> Congratulations on totally nullifying whatever point you were hoping to argue.
> 
> Thanks for making it easy on me.



Not every wall of text is copypasta, man. Quit assuming shit.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 30, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Honestly that's hardly that unpopular an opinion.



I guess not.


----------



## Tiller (Jul 30, 2013)

Spoiler Due to Length.



Spoiler: Overpopulation






Misomie said:


> Normally I'd let this go, but this topic means too much to me to do so. I'm just making my point why overpopulation is real.While it is true that Earth currently has the capacity to provide the world with resources, that's not going to happen anytime soon do to human greed and profit. Everything has a carrying capacity, or the amount of life that can be supported with its given resources. This can be easily observed through wild animal populations.


 
Yes, everything does have a carrying capacity, including the earth. It isn't always necessarily an absolute amount though.



Misomie said:


> A good example of this is the coyote and rabbit model. Graphs reliably show that the coyote population trails behind the rabbit population. However, once the number of coyotes surpass the carrying capacity, they are no longer able to support their numbers on the given resources (rabbits) and so many members die out, leaving the area with a depleted food source and a few starving coyotes. This is a highly simplified example to help explain the base concept.When you look at the Earth, everything is finite, so resources are limited. Already people compete for these resources (food, shelter, water, fuel, and material possessions) using money. On a personal scale, this is easily seen when the video game or concert tickets you want are sold out. To get to my point -unless everyone magically became best friends with no one turning to crime- there will always be competition for survival (and possessions as well). If overpopulation was a myth, there wouldn't be any starving people (or certainly much less) because their environment (or country) would be able to support each (or at least most) individual(s).


 
There needs to be a distinction made between the coyote/rabbit model and the Humans/Earth model. Coyotes don't invent things. They don't practice Agriculture. This Carrying Capacity scenario may be compared to hunter-gatherer humans, but beyond that it is misleading. (I recall the carrying capacity for hunter-gatherers being estimated at 60 million people. 7 billion people today; Technology does wonders!)



Misomie said:


> Here's an example that suggests all resources (besides territory) are infinite (which many people use to refute overpopulation being a problem). Imagine you have a fish tank and so you add fish to it. Each fish excretes ammonia (assuming these are fresh water fish) and other waste products (such as carbon dioxide). Ammonia and carbon dioxide are toxic to fish and having even .1 PPM of ammonia can cause permanent harm to your fish. To prevent your fish from being harmed, you change the tank water weekly or biweekly (whatever keeps the numbers low). You can also add plants to break down the ammonia into other nitrogen compounds such as nitrites and nitrates. The tank itself will do this as well through the use of denitrifying bacteria found in the rocks and filter media (since the nitrogen compounds build up in the water, that's what you're mainly removing when you change the water). Assume food for your fish is no problem and is infinite, of course. Anyways, you decide you want more fish, so you slowly add them in. With the larger population you find that you have to change out more water each time to keep chemical readings stable and use more food to make sure everybody is fed. However, you decide you want even more fish so you add them. Eventually, your tank will reach its carrying capacity, which is ideal for presentation of your population and safe for them as well. However, once you add more fish and overstock your tank, that's when the problems arise. As you continue to add more and more fish, they excrete higher levels of ammonia. The beneficial bacteria mentioned earlier will grow in proportion to the ammonia, however, its colonies will not grow past a certain amount because there is no more room for it in the substrate or filter media (which will eventually clog and kill tne motor if not kept maintained). This forces you to remove yet more water with each change and will even up the frequency of water changes per month. This isn't a problem for you because your energy and water are infinite. However, the amount of fish causes tension in their environment due to their constant proximity and lack of available territory. This causes stress (not to mention the stress that comes with all these tank changes) and lowers their immunities. Diseases are always lurking and now they can finally affect your fish. However, you have an infinite amount of medication to treat every disease that pops up. You still continue to add more fish and keep them alive with your infinite resources, however one day it reaches a point were a nasty disease comes along that your medication can't fight so your fish with it die and those without it die from stress alone. Even with infinite sustainable resources, territory isn't infinite and does not grow with population.


 
While this is technically true, for such a thing to occur with humans, we would need far more than 7 or 9 billion people. This would require tens if not hundreds of billions of people. This also assumes that humans do not begin living elsewhere; The earth isn't the only place in the universe. If we were having overcrowding problems that were this bad, the cost of settling on other solar bodies would sink below the cost of the Status Quo. 



Misomie said:


> Another example are animal hoarders. Hoarders have only finite resources (much like the Earth). In the beginning the person and his or her pets are fine. However, as the population grows and passes the carrying capacity of that area, that's when everything turns south and becomes a nightmare scenario for both the pets and hoarder.


 
The hoarder situation isn't an accurate global analogy, although it does bear striking resemblance to the situation in Nigeria. The situation in Nigeria is something that actually requires actions to limit birth rates as it is out of control. Malthusian Doomsayers SHOULD focus here, not globally, as it isn't a global problem.



Misomie said:


> Although technology has allowed people to extend Earth's carrying capacity, it has only delayed the impending die off. Further examples are price increases (besides inflation) for various resources such as gas, food, water, and shelter. Crime rate would raise in proportion.


 
Human Populations grow logistically, not exponentially. This is something that many people who believe in overpopulation seem to not understand. Those that believe in overpopulation also tend to now know about the potential of Desalination, Hydroponics, GM Food, and Solar power. Population levels in today's developed countries (excluding the US), as well as in china, are going to plummet between now and 2100. The populations of Latin America and South Asia are going to peak before the end of the Century. By 2100, even Africa will have converged to some extent with the developed world, economically, and demographically. 

The Reason that people like me say that overpopulation is bullshit is because ever since Malthus' 1798 prediction of impending food shortages, We haven't suffered from such food shortages. The same prediction has been made again and again and again, only to fail to occur again and again and again, and yet people still believe such lies! While there are plenty of theoretical limits to human population growth that no amount of technology or social engineering can circumvent, we will never near them due to economic forces. It's all supply and demand.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 30, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Not every wall of text is copypasta, man. Quit assuming shit.



Don't tell people what to do.


----------



## Tiller (Jul 30, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Not every wall of text is copypasta, man. Quit assuming shit.


 
This is the truth. Firstly, There are plenty of people, including me, that at times have the tendency to create walls of text. Secondly, Copypastas have to begin somewhere.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Don't tell people what to do.



Don't tell people what to do.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 31, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Don't tell people what to do.



Don't tell people what to do.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 31, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I'm sorry but that opinion is actually wrong.


An opinion like mine can't really be right or wrong since it's all about personal taste, so...


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> An opinion like mine can't really be right or wrong since it's all about personal taste, so...



thatsthejoke.jpg


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 31, 2013)

Saliva said:


> thatsthejoke.jpg


Welp, fuck me. My bad, sorry.


----------



## Saga (Jul 31, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Don't tell people what to do.





Saliva said:


> Don't tell people what to do.



Im not telling you what to do, but I heard that 100% of paradoxes end if nothing is said.
mmm?


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 31, 2013)

I think there should be licenses you must apply for to own a dog, based on breed. Owning a Jack Russel Terrier is not the same as owning a Chow-Chow. Owning a Labrador is not the same as owning an Afghan Hound. People cannot be trusted to take decent care or responsibility of breeds that are _easy._

I think toy breeds are aberrations and should not be allowed further reproduction, they are a cruel blight of existence. Take a look at their skeletal structures sometime.

I think driving tests should be required for every renewal of license.

Metal (music) is awful with rare exceptions, always has been and always will be.

I do not think Elvis or Micheal Jackson is nearly as great as they are held up to be.

I think hate crimes should extend to recognized subcultures. (Read: Subcultures. Not fandoms.)

Islam is an outdated, barbaric religion that has no place in a modern world.

It is utterly insane for tribal cultures to believe their way of life can continue while humanity changes around them.

Chinese letter/symbol tattoos make you look like a gigantic tool. There is no reasoning here, that's just how I feel about it.

It should be legal to smack the fancy hat off of anyone wearing a T-shirt and jeans.

America is a good place to live, if you have any perspective.

Pop music was never good.

"Organic" has become an epidemic of its own.

People should get over testing on lab-rats, unless they want to volunteer themselves or some other animal.

No pride events, racial history months, or any other special interest public observations of that nature should be allowed to persist for any groups at all.

I've yet to meet a transgendered person that wasn't a neurotic mess, I have sometimes wondered if they are in fact nothing more than mentally ill.

Guys in public wearing no shirt should be harassed into wearing a shirt like everybody else. Quit being That Fucking Guy, nobody likes you.

All Triple-A Game Companies (EA, Activision, Ubisoft, etc.) should be scrutinized in a court of law, based on nothing more than abusing the trust of consumers and generating a market that excludes competition. With a hopeful verdict of being dismantled.

Hipsters are unbearable, as are Juggalos, Emos, Furries, Neckbeards/NEETs/ , Hippies, and more.

I despise what Geek has come to mean, and generally wish Neckbeards and Chic people would call themselves something else. It once meant someone who was overly-dressed, clean, amiable, but a little awkward.

I don't think League of Legends/Dota 2 are all that great.

SUVs should no longer be legal, you don't need that much room.

Talk Show Radio Hosts like Rush Limbaugh and any similar across any alignment should be considered dangerous and cast down.

Similar to the above, cherry-picking what part of a quote and context you use to defame someone else should be considered Libel/Slander depending on medium with appropriate punishment.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 31, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Hipsters are unbearable, as are Juggalos, Emos,* Furries*, Neckbeards/NEETs/ , Hippies, and more.


Well I've got some bad news for you...


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 31, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Hipsters are unbearable, as are Juggalos, Emos, Furries, Neckbeards/NEETs/ , Hippies, and more.


But gawfs are misunderstood, infallible dark angels, amirite? :v


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Hipsters are unbearable, as are Juggalos, Emos, Furries, Neckbeards/NEETs/ , Hippies, and more.



Those aren't unpopular opinions at all.

Also, do emos even exist anymore? Or hippies?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 31, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I think hate crimes should extend to recognized subcultures. (Read: Subcultures. Not fandoms.)



Policing in Manchester recently extended the definition of a hate crime to include groups like goths and punks. I'm not sure how I feel about it, after all these things are a choice. Still, it'd be nice not to be physically assaulted for those choices.

I'm out of unpopular opinions by now. Not all that edgy I'm afraid.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Policing in Manchester recently extended the definition of a hate crime to include groups like goths and punks. I'm not sure how I feel about it, after all *these things are a choice*. Still, it'd be nice not to be physically assaulted for those choices.
> 
> I'm out of unpopular opinions by now. Not all that edgy I'm afraid.



As is religious conviction, which is protected from hatecrime. 

How does being classified as a hatecrime change the way police/the law would respond?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 31, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> As is religious conviction, which is protected from hatecrime.
> 
> How does being classified as a hatecrime change the way police/the law would respond?



Hah, I forgot about religion. I live without it and don't really know anyone who is religious, it slipped my mind.

The change merely means crimes against members of subcultures will be recorded as hate crimes. I don't think it means harsher sentences for the time being.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 31, 2013)

I think that racial pride months (i.e. Black history month, etc) shouldn't exist. It's just retarded in my eyes. If you are proud of your bloodline(s), that's fine. A whole month dedicated to it is excessive.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2013)

I find Minecraft to be extremely boring. I'd rather watch others play and see what they do rather than go through the tedium myself. :<
I actually do enjoy watching it a fuck ton honestly.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Hah, I forgot about religion. I live without it and don't really know anyone who is religious, it slipped my mind.
> 
> The change merely means crimes against members of subcultures will be recorded as hate crimes. I don't think it means harsher sentences for the time being.


I looked it up and it counts as an aggravation in the United Kingdom http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aggravation_(legal_concept)

This means, by increasing the extent to which a person is measured as guilty, there are potentially harsher sentences available.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 31, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Guys in public wearing no shirt should be harassed into wearing a shirt like everybody else. Quit being That Fucking Guy, nobody likes you.



Here, here. 

Everytime I see this guy I'm all "Seriously? I know its hot but have some damn decency like the rest of us."


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 31, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Here, here.
> 
> Everytime I see this guy I'm all "Seriously? I know its hot but have some damn decency like the rest of us."



Same goes for people who wear their pants below their waist. I don't want to see your nasty-ass boxers or underwear. It is not "Gangsta" or "down wit' da black culture", it's trashy.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Here, here.
> 
> Everytime I see this guy I'm all "Seriously? I know its hot but have some damn decency like the rest of us."



The exposure of tissues secreting brine to export excess heat into the humidity of the atmosphere is indeed a troubling problem.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 31, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> The exposure of tissues secreting brine to export excess heat into the humidity of the atmosphere is indeed a troubling problem.



I can tell you're turned on by the thought of shirtless men because of the robot speak.


----------



## Willow (Jul 31, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I think there should be licenses you must apply for to own a dog, based on breed. Owning a Jack Russel Terrier is not the same as owning a Chow-Chow. Owning a Labrador is not the same as owning an Afghan Hound. People cannot be trusted to take decent care or responsibility of breeds that are _easy._


Not only that but some of those breeds, like Chows, are naturally aggressive dogs. 



> I've yet to meet a transgendered person that wasn't a neurotic mess, I have sometimes wondered if they are in fact nothing more than mentally ill.


I'm only neurotic when I'm tired.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 31, 2013)

While we're on the subject of trashy clothes, I hate when people wear leggings as pants.
They're not pants. They're fucking leggings. Cover your ass.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2013)

Judging other people as immodest because their choice of dress is trivially different to your own is not an unpopular opinion. Most people do it.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 31, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> While we're on the subject of trashy clothes, I hate when people wear leggings as pants.
> They're not pants. They're fucking leggings. Cover your ass.



You see those types of people at Wal-mart. You can see their underwear or lack of.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> You see those types of people at Wal-mart. You can see their underwear or lack of.



And some cultures would be mortified that we kiss in public [Rodin's 'the kiss' was not allowed to be exhibited in Japan until post war], don't cover women's hair [Orthodox Islam] and kiss babies instead of felating them [manchuria]. 

I'm going to state a legitimately unpopular opinion, which is that considering the vast degree of cultural variation in what is an isn't acceptable whether or not you can determine someone is wearing underpants by sneaking a look at their bottom is trivial.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 31, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> You see those types of people at Wal-mart. You can see their underwear or lack of.


Hookerchic.



Fallowfox said:


> And some cultures would be mortified that we kiss in public [Rodin's  'the kiss' was not allowed to be exhibited in Japan until post war],  don't cover women's hair [Orthodox Islam] and kiss babies instead of  felating them [manchuria].
> 
> I'm going to state a legitimately unpopular opinion, which is that  considering the vast degree of cultural variation in what is an isn't  acceptable whether or not you can determine someone is wearing  underpants by sneaking a look at their bottom is trivial.


Opinions by those not in power are also entirely trivial.
Someone judging another person, while not acting out on it, is trivial.
Thoughts are trivial.

What's your point?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2013)

That the opinions mentioned weren't unpopular. Plenty of people think that way. _Not _thinking that way is more likely to be an 'unpopular' option.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 31, 2013)

What is "popular" or "unpopular" solely depends on which group you're surrounded with.
The opinions very well could be unpopular where the respective posters live, or within the social groups they frequent.

Speaking of unpopular opinions, I don't understand the appeal of porn. At all. I have no romantic attachment to these people. I don't want to see their naughty bits. Shit's gross.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 31, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I can tell you're turned on by the thought of shirtless men because of the robot speak.



I was wondering if someone was going to point that out. 

Seriously Fallowfox, you're not writing a term paper. :v


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 31, 2013)

Another:
I don't get why people talk so much shit on plastic surgery. 
We dye, cut, and straighten / perm our hair. We put on makeup. We whiten our teeth. We get piercings. We get tattoos. We wear push-up bras. We wear colored contacts.
So who gives a fuck if someone wants to get their fat sucked out, or their tits enlarged, or whatever?
They know how they want to look, and they have the funds to try to make it happen. Good for them.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 31, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm going to state a legitimately unpopular opinion, which is that considering the vast degree of cultural variation in what is an isn't acceptable whether or not you can determine someone is wearing underpants by sneaking a look at their bottom is trivial.



If someone's big ass is right ahead of you in the checkout like determines it. I don't care if a person does not wear underwear with their pants, shirt, or whatever. If I don't see it, I don't care. That's your choice to go commando. 

Leggings weren't meant to be worn alone. That's not what they are intended for. Leggings are supposed to worn with short skirts, or sometimes hot pants. Not alone.

 "Cultural" that has nothing to do with thin leggings getting eaten by your ass. Not one bit. NSFWA


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 31, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> I was wondering if someone was going to point that out.
> 
> Seriously Fallowfox, you're not writing a term paper. :v



I think it's cute when he goes all Mr. Roboto.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 31, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I think it's cute when he goes all Mr. Roboto.



He just talks that way when he's being playful. I know what he was getting at. 

I still standby my "males shouldn't go around shirtless"...yes, even the hot muscle hunks shouldn't. It's bullshit that a man can get away with not wearing a shirt and a woman's tits are considered "evil" or "shameful" if she displays them in public. 

It's all about equality.


----------



## Neon Poi (Jul 31, 2013)

I like wearing leggings as pants. I have a nice ass and I like showing it to everybody. I think leggings as pants looks good, not just on me, but on a lot of people.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 31, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I like wearing leggings as pants. I have a nice ass and I like showing it to everybody.


Not everyone wants to see it, though.
And you having a "nice ass" is debatable. That's a matter of perspective.


----------



## Willow (Jul 31, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I like wearing leggings as pants. I have a nice ass and I like showing it to everybody.


Don't do that.


----------



## Neon Poi (Jul 31, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Not everyone wants to see it, though.
> And you having a "nice ass" is debatable. That's a matter of perspective.





Willow said:


> Don't do that.



I'm good at this unpopular opinion thing.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 31, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> babies [...] felating them [manchuria].



wait what


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2013)

Gibby said:


> wait what



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiss#East_Asia 

The Manchu performed fellatio on their infant males to show affection. However they viewed kissing as a sexual obscenity and a Manchu woman from history would be just as disgusted that European mothers kiss their babies as European mothers would be that she fellates hers.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 31, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiss#East_Asia
> 
> The Manchu performed fellatio on their infant males to show affection. However they viewed kissing as a sexual obscenity and a Manchu woman from history would be just as disgusted that European mothers kiss their babies as European mothers would be that she fellates hers.



brb putting myself up for adoption


----------



## Lobar (Jul 31, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I think that racial pride months (i.e. Black history month, etc) shouldn't exist. It's just retarded in my eyes. If you are proud of your bloodline(s), that's fine. A whole month dedicated to it is excessive.



If black history was adequately represented in the normal presentation of history, it wouldn't need its own month.

Or rather: Why don't they make a white history month?  Because they already have eleven of them.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 31, 2013)

Lobar said:


> If black history was adequately represented in the normal presentation of history, it wouldn't need its own month.
> 
> Or rather: Why don't they make a white history month?  Because they already have eleven of them.



Are we gonna have to do this again?


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 31, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Are we gonna have to do this again?



No.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 31, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> No.



What if I eat all the green beans on my plate?

Will you let us then?


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 31, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Are we gonna have to do this again?



It's obvious you want to m8.


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Jul 31, 2013)

Unpopular opinions? Here's mine and I'll get hell for it:
Some people on here try too hard to be popular. Some people who have tried, have become. I think the whole 'like what I am saying and love the shit outta me' is obnoxious.

And let the shit roll. Anyways, everyone has hated opinions. Just matters how much you care.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 31, 2013)

Supernatural, Sherlock, Doctor Who, Avengers, that show with Dipper or w/e, Finneas and Ferb, all of them suck.
Benedict Cumberbatch is not attractive, neither is the eleventh doctor
Siberian Huskies, Alaskan Malamutes, German Shepherds, all of those are garbage dogs that are bred horribly and should not be bred. The only people who get the first two breeds are morons who don't know shit about dogs and get the dogs because they're "cute".
Newsflash: They're not cute.
Neither are corgis. Corgis are garbage dogs who also should not be bred.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 31, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Supernatural, Sherlock, Doctor Who, Avengers, that show with Dipper or w/e, Finneas and Ferb, all of them suck.
> Benedict Cumberbatch is not attractive, neither is the eleventh doctor
> Siberian Huskies, Alaskan Malamutes, German Shepherds, all of those are garbage dogs that are bred horribly and should not be bred. The only people who get the first two breeds are morons who don't know shit about dogs and get the dogs because they're "cute".
> Newsflash: They're not cute.
> Neither are corgis. Corgis are garbage dogs who also should not be bred.



We have a finalist here. :v


----------



## Lobar (Jul 31, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> We have a finalist here. :v



it's clayton

this isn't even his final form


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 31, 2013)

Lobar said:


> it's clayton
> 
> this isn't even his final form



HAHAH omg I did a horribly disgusting cackle at that


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 31, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I have a nice ass and I like showing it to everybody.



I am both shocked and slightly proud no one has asked 'pics or gtfo'.

...

Pics or GTFO :v


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 1, 2013)

Willow said:


> Not only that but some of those breeds, like Chows, are naturally aggressive dogs.



On that note, I've known two pit bulls in my life and they were among the most affectionate and sweet dogs I've met. I don't know if they were pure bred or not, but I don't care. Pit bulls are awesome, and I would love to have one for myself. 

Also, I'm not sure about the popularity of this either way on FAF, but I don't like the look of the 2014 Corvette.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 1, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> On that note, I've known two pit bulls in my life and they were among the most affectionate and sweet dogs I've met. I don't know if they were pure bred or not, but I don't care. Pit bulls are awesome, and I would love to have one for myself.



The Pit Bull breeds (there are many, "Pit Bull" itself isn't a breed) have a tendency to be friendly to humans but aggressive towards dogs.

On the topic of pit breeds, I hate the pet bull owners.
Pet bull AKA the people who are in complete denial about the history and use of the breed and believe the nanny dog bullshit myth.

I hate people who like, purchase, breed, or want to purchase designer dog breeds and dwarfed versions of breeds (i.e, "Teacup chihuahua")


*EDIT:* People who want the total abolishment of kill shelters. Hey, dog-saviour, you planning on adopting all the dogs in that fucking shelter? Huh? No? You don't have the room for them all? NEITHER DOES ANYBODY ELSE, THAT'S WHY THEY'RE THERE.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 1, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> It's obvious you want to m8.



You kidding, it's half the reason I go to this place. Getting into pointless, circular internet arguments is like my national pastime right next to fapping and watching RuPaul's Drag Race.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 1, 2013)

I think a fair number of people on this forum are very disingenuous, arguing relentlessly at one point and claiming other members aren't worth arguing with at another.

Burning Man is a stain, a two-faced event of bullshit. And also filled with obnoxious Neo-Hippies and Hipsters.

Bald people should not be allowed. No further on this, they simply should not be allowed in any way shape or form.

No wheelchairs should be available at Wal-Mart. If you're disabled, bring your own.

Apple products are terrible.

Zelda 2: Adventure of Link was a fun game, as was Castlevania 2: Simon's Quest

Final Fantasy is not the pinnacle of an RPG, it's the basic framework of one with ugly fingerpaint drawings. It's original concept was a poorly implemented take on Dungeons & Dragons, if you look at the mechanics of the game. It has not evolved past its NES predecessors in any significant way, if you ask me.

Bicycles should not be on the road built for ton and a half objects of death hurtling at high velocities, unless there's no side of the road alternative.

Fast Food, and anything Deep Fried, should be considered a form of self-harm.

People who think being sarcastic non-stop makes them intelligent should be up for a good slapping by anyone willing.

Cosplayers who take themselves too seriously deserve to be teased.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 1, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Fast Food, and anything Deep Fried, should be considered a form of self-harm.



Saying this should be a crime. Anybody who doesn't like good ol' Mickey Dees should be arrested.




Garlic is disgusting.


----------



## Saga (Aug 1, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Bald people should not be allowed. No further on this, they simply should not be allowed in any way shape or form.


Sometimes being bald (or close to it) can make people look badass 
BAM
BOOM

HIDDEN LINK YO


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 1, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Bald people should not be allowed. No further on this, they simply should not be allowed in any way shape or form.


What the fuck


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't really like anime all that much. I don't hate it, sure, I'll  watch some from time to time, but I don't really follow it much.
I don't like first-person shooters much either. Especially all those war games, they all look the same to me.
I actually like country music.
Even though all my friends love Nintendo, I don't. I don't hate it, but I don't love it either. Nintendo consoles get the least use in my house.
I think religion and science can coexist, somehow.
Buses and semis shouldn't be exempt from smog laws, at least _some_ limit should be placed on their output.
I  hate the idea of space colonization. "We messed up our own planet, but  instead of trying to fix it, let's jump ship to the next one!"



Lobar said:


> Picky eaters just need to grow the hell up.  Barring some sort of medical condition, there is no reason to still "just not like vegetables" as a legal adult.  If you can't find even one vegetable you can eat without coating it in ranch dressing, it's because you just don't _want_ to.



My uncle has a friend who will not eat vegetables, period. How he continues to live that way is beyond me.

Somebody said earlier in this thread that people should need licenses for different breeds of dogs. I agree, some dogs are much harder to care for than others. Some people also adopt large dogs as puppies without having the slightest idea of how big they'll get.
I think the same could be said for other animals as well, particularly reptiles and birds.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 1, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Garlic is disgusting.



You know as much as I love Garlic, sometimes it can be disgusting indeed.

People disagreeing with others, or even better as we saw earlier, actually arguing against the opinions posted are why we cannot have these threads.

Special mention goes to people who take hyperbole and get offended by it.

I think FurCons should post lists of known sexual predators in the fandom.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 1, 2013)

Clayton said:


> *EDIT:* People who want the total abolishment of kill shelters. Hey, dog-saviour, you planning on adopting all the dogs in that fucking shelter? Huh? No? You don't have the room for them all? NEITHER DOES ANYBODY ELSE, THAT'S WHY THEY'RE THERE.



The reason shelter's even exist today (originally they were intended to temporarily house animals off the streets) is because people are irresponsible and caused that lack of room. Apparently, it's an unpopular idea that dogs need training. I've snapped at so many people whenever they baby my sister's dog (aka treat him like a human/baby just because he's little and well-behaved). I'm always, "don't spoil the dog, you'll reverse his training," and they're always, "but he's just a little dog and he's so nice," and then I'm like, "he's still a dog and the only reason he's well-behaved is because I put hours into teaching him limits and you're reversing my progress!" Ug people! And then they wonder why he ignores their commands. -_- 

But basically, especially with little dogs, aggressive dogs are created and then abandoned because the people can't control them. Those people then get a new dog thinking that it was just the dog and not their lack of training (this keeps profit breeders in business so people produce more puppies to keep up with the demand). 

Another reason there are so many unwanted dogs is because people breed for profit rather than hobby/sport (this also creates low quality dogs such as aggressive retrievers because genetics are ignored if they can make a quick buck), of course these dogs are often sold first because of their cheap price compared to a healthy line. 

Then there are those idiots that don't spay and neuter their pets. I know this person who has 11 cats because they keep procreating. I mean seriously people, fix your pets! If it's too expensive then you shouldn't have a pet in the first place! */endrage*

I've been volunteering at a shelter for years now and deal with this ****tards on a regular basis so of course I can get pretty mad. :K (I dislike cussing, but these people seriously make me want to.)



Umbra.Exe said:


> Somebody said earlier in this thread that people should need licenses  for different breeds of dogs. I agree, some dogs are much harder to care  for than others. Some people also adopt large dogs as puppies without  having the slightest idea of how big they'll get.
> I think the same could be said for other animals as well, particularly reptiles and birds.


I think people should have a license for any animal period. :/


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 1, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Supernatural, Sherlock, Doctor Who, Avengers, that show with Dipper or w/e, Finneas and Ferb, all of them suck.
> Benedict Cumberbatch is not attractive, neither is the eleventh doctor


My god, thank you. If anthro penises existed, they'd look exactly like Cumberbatch

But OMG HE'S SO BRITISH AND SEXY-... no, time to end this fucking planet


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 1, 2013)

I sincerely wish for the downfall of story telling in video games for a good coupla reasons. If not ultimately, than nothing past an exposition on the back of the box or at the beginning and end of a game. I just wanna jump on shit, find shit, shoot shit, and story always obstructs THAT shit in a game I'd otherwise have interest in. Not that it's gonna happen, but a guy can dream...


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I sincerely wish for the downfall of story telling in video games for a good coupla reasons. If not ultimately, than nothing past an exposition on the back of the box or at the beginning and end of a game. I just wanna jump on shit, find shit, shoot shit, and story always obstructs THAT shit in a game I'd otherwise have interest in. Not that it's gonna happen, but a guy can dream...



Fucking this.

I'd post that John Carmack quote but I had it in my sig for a while and I'm sure everyone's read it by now.


----------



## Troj (Aug 1, 2013)

*Anthropogenic global warming is a fact. Most of the "skeptics" (read: deniers) are trying to resolve their cognitive dissonance and/or guilt by just waving away the problem, because acknowledging the problem would either require them to change in some way, or explain why they haven't changed.

*A culture which practices or condones female circumcision, animal or human sacrifice, the deliberate killing of LGBT folks, the deliberate killing of children, or the intentional killing of women is morally and socially inferior to a culture which does not practice these things. 

*Some people are 10-watt-bulbs, and some people are 100-watt-bulbs. That is, some people have more prospects and more potential than others, or are more naturally gifted. Human beings are NOT blank slates.

*Nature AND Nurture each have a hand in shaping our personalities, our skills, and our deficits, both physical and mental. While there is always intra-group variability to be found, various human groups are characterized by particular tendencies and qualities overall--meaning, Kenyans win the 100-metre dash for a reason. 

*Men and women are products of both social training AND their biology and genetics. Gender roles and tendencies are not just "social constructs."

*Though we appraise it differently, we live in a shared objective reality. That reality is not just a "social construct."

*Men have traditionally dominated the planet and the discourse largely thanks to testosterone, which shapes their brains, bodies, behaviors, and rationalizations in various ways, and pushes them to be more outwardly aggressive and competitive overall. (These tendencies can definitely be shaped and influenced through socialization, though, so don't despair!) There is no shadowy "Patriarchy" that just magically swept in and arbitrarily made the game unfair. When one party is naturally more willing to be outwardly aggressive or dominant, and the other party is less willing to be as such, the latter is in a tough spot where gaining overt social dominance is concerned.

*Stereotypes and profiling, when applied intelligently and appropriately, can be useful tools for making sense of people, and predicting their behavior. All stereotypes contain some grain of truth somewhere.

*The media doesn't "make" normal people develop eating disorders, nor "make" them commit violent acts. 

*Napoleon Dynamite was utter shit.

*Addiction is not a "disease." 

*Mother Theresa kind of sucked, and was pretty goddamn ineffectual in the end.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 1, 2013)

Troj said:


> *Napoleon Dynamite was utter shit.



I think that was sort of the point.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> My god, thank you. If anthro penises existed, they'd look exactly like Cumberbatch
> 
> But OMG HE'S SO BRITISH AND SEXY-... no, time to end this fucking planet



Don't you live in the UK? What is it with your constant dislike for those in the British Isles?

I imagine every one of us brits on this forum are really flattered to have someone say such nice things about us after we find that we fit your criteria of simply being born into the populace.



XoPachi said:


> I sincerely wish for the downfall of story  telling in video games for a good coupla reasons. If not ultimately,  than nothing past an exposition on the back of the box or at the  beginning and end of a game. I just wanna jump on shit, find shit, shoot  shit, and story always obstructs THAT shit in a game I'd otherwise have  interest in. Not that it's gonna happen, but a guy can dream...



I do too. _Sort of_. I think games are a really good storytelling medium, but, honestly, can't "story games" be marketed and categorised differently? I'm kind of tired of seeing immensely positive reviews for a game to find that the actual gameplay is painfully mediocre but it's praised "for the story."

I legitimately give zero fucks about the story. Background is nice, but if it was narrative I wanted, I would read a book, watch a movie, or play a game that is marketed and categorised as being entirely about narrative, such as The Walking Dead or Heavy Rain.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 1, 2013)

I silently judge people who fangirl over Pacific Rim's characters instead of the two things the movie was made for - the kaiju and Jaegars. I just feel it's a bit facetious to like something when they don't give a shit about the reasons why the movie was made.


----------



## Icky (Aug 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I sincerely wish for the downfall of story telling in video games for a good coupla reasons. If not ultimately, than nothing past an exposition on the back of the box or at the beginning and end of a game. I just wanna jump on shit, find shit, shoot shit, and story always obstructs THAT shit in a game I'd otherwise have interest in. Not that it's gonna happen, but a guy can dream...



 C'mon, that's like wanting every movie that isn't an action movie abolished. Some of us play games for the full immersion of a storyline, where you feel more deeply for the characters than you could in a movie or book. Take The Last Of Us or BioShock Infinite. Both very playable games that are still very well known for their storylines. Sure, they're fun to just run around and shoot stuff in, but if that's all games were, they'd be pretty sad indeed.

As far as marketing them differently...can't you just do a teeny bit of research prior to making a $60 purchase? It's like wanting Dead Rising and buying The Last Of Us. _Of course_ you're going to be disappointed with the story-driven game, because that's what your dumb ass bought instead of the one you would actually enjoy.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2013)

Icky said:


> C'mon, that's like wanting every movie that isn't an action movie abolished. Some of us play games for the full immersion of a storyline, where you feel more deeply for the characters than you could in a movie or book. Take The Last Of Us or BioShock Infinite. Both very playable games that are still very well known for their storylines. Sure, they're fun to just run around and shoot stuff in, but if that's all games were, they'd be pretty sad indeed.
> 
> As far as marketing them differently...can't you just do a teeny bit of research prior to making a $60 purchase? It's like wanting Dead Rising and buying The Last Of Us. _Of course_ you're going to be disappointed with the story-driven game, because that's what your dumb ass bought instead of the one you would actually enjoy.



The problem is is that games get marketed and reviewed as "brilliant games" and there's extremely little insight put in to the actual gameplay, the mechanics, the functionality, and the challenge offered by it, so a lot of people end up buying the game to find that while it has a solid/great story, it's a bore and a chore to slug through for the "real" and "serious" gamers.

There's nothing like a game with a great story, but it's far better if those ones were marketed, reviewed, and advertised as such. If the focus is 60% or above on the story rather than the gameplay, _say so_.

---

There's a similar thing with people getting butthurt about a game having no story whatsoever whilst blatantly ignoring how incredibly unique and innovative the game itself is as a _game_.


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> On that note, I've known two pit bulls in my life and they were among the most affectionate and sweet dogs I've met. I don't know if they were pure bred or not, but I don't care. Pit bulls are awesome, and I would love to have one for myself.


My aunt used to have a pit bull and I'm pretty sure she thought she was a lap dog. But she had to be put down because she bit another dog or something..which was dumb because the dog she bit was in her yard. :I




Troj said:


> *Men and women are products of both social training AND their biology and genetics. Gender roles and tendencies are not just "social constructs."


I think the problem lies mainly in how people enforce these concepts along with how people think sex and gender are interchangeable words. It took me forever to realize that they weren't the same thing because it's so ingrained into your head from an early age that female automatically equals girl and so on that when you finally think to question it you spend an hour trying to figure the difference. 

I mean when you get down to it the concept of which gender goes with which sex is a social construct people just accepted based on biology. Kind of like race in a way. 


> *Men have traditionally dominated the planet and the discourse largely thanks to testosterone, which shapes their brains, bodies, behaviors, and rationalizations in various ways, and pushes them to be more outwardly aggressive and competitive overall. (These tendencies can definitely be shaped and influenced through socialization, though, so don't despair!) There is no shadowy "Patriarchy" that just magically swept in and arbitrarily made the game unfair. When one party is naturally more willing to be outwardly aggressive or dominant, and the other party is less willing to be as such, the latter is in a tough spot where gaining overt social dominance is concerned.


I'm so glad someone finally said it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 1, 2013)

Spiders are one of the most adorable kinds of creatures.


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> The problem is is that games get marketed and reviewed as "brilliant games" and there's extremely little insight put in to the actual gameplay, the mechanics, the functionality, and the challenge offered by it, so a lot of people end up buying the game to find that while it has a solid/great story, it's a bore and a chore to slug through for the "real" and "serious" gamers.
> 
> There's nothing like a game with a great story, but it's far better if those ones were marketed, reviewed, and advertised as such. If the focus is 60% or above on the story rather than the gameplay, _say so_.


I'm not sure how you want them marketed. A game is still a game regardless. It's like trying to recategorize movies because some are more focused on visual effects than the actual story. You can't do it without complicating things because at the end of the day, it's still a movie. 

I usually like to do a bit of research on games I may be on the fence about buying even if it's from a company/publisher whose games I generally like (i.e. Atlus and Square Enix) because seeing what actual players think of it holds more value than what IGN critics think. 



> There's a similar thing with people getting butthurt about a game having no story whatsoever whilst blatantly ignoring how incredibly unique and innovative the game itself is as a _game_.


Personally I like having a story. I think it's more boring to have a game with good gameplay but the plot and character development go no where. I can't stand games with such lifeless characters. Like I'll acknowledge that it's unique but if it's literally just go from point A to point B with very little reason why I have to, then why am I playing?

Most people like immersion and if a game doesn't really cater to that need for escapism or whatever then it's almost pointless.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 1, 2013)

Troj said:


> *Men have traditionally dominated the planet and the discourse largely thanks to testosterone, which shapes their brains, bodies, behaviors, and rationalizations in various ways, and pushes them to be more outwardly aggressive and competitive overall. (These tendencies can definitely be shaped and influenced through socialization, though, so don't despair!) There is no shadowy "Patriarchy" that just magically swept in and arbitrarily made the game unfair. When one party is naturally more willing to be outwardly aggressive or dominant, and the other party is less willing to be as such, the latter is in a tough spot where gaining overt social dominance is concerned.
> .



I think the reason is even more fundamental than testosterone and that it appeared in the book 'the selfish gene'.
It suits a parent best if they can abandon their child and force the other parent to take care of it as soon as possible. Therefore sexual reproduction will be typified by rare large cells that carry resources as well as genetic information and small mass-produced cells that carry the bare minimum genetic code and no resources. Male and female. 

 Men don't have to invest pregnancy- like the egg invests resources- in the next generation, so they have less to lose from abandoning a relationship in order to pursue other opportunities.

Women represent a bottleneck in the production of new genes because pregnancy is slow and uses resources. So it is the number of women who produce children who determine the spread of the genes. The male population could hypothetically be halved and the other males would make up for it, whereas this can't happen with women. Just like with eggs and sperm.

Therefore sexual differences- such as those caused by testosterone- emerge because a population maximises its reproduction by using all the available women [eggs] for the role of childbearing, but not necessarily all of the men [sperm]- who must compete to be the best philanderer. 

Returning to sperm and eggs, this is analogous to large egg cells being immobile and having a very high chance of being inseminated and small sperm cells being numerous, mobile and competitive.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 1, 2013)

Icky said:


> C'mon, that's like wanting every movie that isn't an action movie abolished. Some of us play games for the full immersion of a storyline, where you feel more deeply for the characters than you could in a movie or book. Take The Last Of Us or BioShock Infinite. Both very playable games that are still very well known for their storylines. Sure, they're fun to just run around and shoot stuff in, but if that's all games were, they'd be pretty sad indeed.
> 
> As far as marketing them differently...can't you just do a teeny bit of research prior to making a $60 purchase? It's like wanting Dead Rising and buying The Last Of Us. _Of course_ you're going to be disappointed with the story-driven game, because that's what your dumb ass bought instead of the one you would actually enjoy.



Well pardon the fuck out of me for not liking something in a game. And no it's not hard to do research. I do. But how about when it gets to be a dominant role in something I already used to like? Something I shouldn't have to do research on because I've been pleased with every title prior? Something like Skyward Sword? A game that put more emphasis on story that it became a giant tedious fetch quest even Yahtzee pointed out. But everyone was so busy licking Nintendo's ballsack no one WANTED to explain what the GAMEPLAY was like outside of the damn bird and motion controls. 
And the worst part is that demos don't do shit and there aren't demos for every game out there.

And while I can't think of anymore like this at the moment, that isn't the first time I've come across it. Sooooooooooooo sorry. 9-9



Gibby said:


> The problem is is that games get marketed and reviewed as "brilliant games" and there's extremely little insight put in to the actual gameplay, the mechanics, the functionality, and the challenge offered by it, so a lot of people end up buying the game to find that while it has a solid/great story, it's a bore and a chore to slug through for the "real" and "serious" gamers.
> 
> There's nothing like a game with a great story, but it's far better if those ones were marketed, reviewed, and advertised as such. If the focus is 60% or above on the story rather than the gameplay, _say so_.
> 
> ...



I remember when Walking Dead won GOTY. I was in shock. It won on the sole fact that it had a good story. .-.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 1, 2013)

All this talk of video games and storylines.....you guys are hurting me man. 
I think video games are a better medium for telling stories then movies.

But I will say this: A lot of RPGs lately have been too hard for me to slog through because of how slow, dull, and boring they are. Its difficult trying to even bother playing games like Final Fantasy VIII.



Gibby said:


> it's a bore and a chore to slug through for the "real" and "serious" gamers.


What? People who play games for the story aren't real or serious gamers?



XoPachi said:


> I remember when Walking Dead won GOTY. I was in shock. It won on the sole fact that it had a good story. .-.


I can't help but think that if the gameplay was downright awful, it wouldn't have won.
The gameplay couldn't have been that bad.
Right?

I've not played that game though. Been avoiding it because of the gameplay, ironically.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 1, 2013)

Shampoo is overused.


----------



## Cain (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm a male feminist/advocate for female rights.

You'd be surprised.

Aaaaaalso, I believe the only way for humanity to progress and not completely descend into a nuclear apocalypse, or broken economies with people fighting over clean water, is to join all the countries together under one set of morals, one government, etc. A 'new world order', though not in the way all those conspiracy theorists think. For that to happen, some sort of eugenics will have to occur. I really, really don't see the point of the 'future' if it isn't completely focused towards science and understanding the universe. (And also finding intelligent life forms, however unlikely it may be that we do so)
All the stuff going on in the world now, making the economy better, politics, it's all bullcrap and doesn't help at all.

And also all mens and women's deodorant, men's cologne or perfume or whatever the hell you call it, smell like shit, and the only nice smelling fragrance to be worn is fruity women's perfume. They smell so nice <3


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> All this talk of video games and storylines.....you guys are hurting me man.
> I think video games are a better medium for telling stories then movies.
> 
> But I will say this: A lot of RPGs lately have been too hard for me to slog through because of how slow, dull, and boring they are. Its difficult trying to even bother playing games like Final Fantasy VIII.
> ...



I mean, put story in games, I'm fine. But if next to no one is gonna do it in a fashion that complements and enhances gameplay (again Metroid Prime) I'd just want it gone entirely from the industry.
No ridiculously long cutscenes, no excess dialogue. Integrate it seamlessly so I don't feel excluded. I have a controller in my hand, I should be doing something besides mashing start just trying to get the next section of you know....PLAYING a video GAME. lol

That's all I'm asking.

inb4 "GO PLAY CAWADOOTY DEN!!!!


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 1, 2013)

Cain said:


> some sort of eugenics will have to occur


But eugenics was phased out decades ago. People decided that humans could have a number of different reasons for why they may act or be a certain way. Some people can be helped and changed, and eugenics wouldn't be necessary. You really think eugenics could be useful?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 1, 2013)

I feel like stories have a certain place in games. SOME games.

For example, Mass Effect might very well be another generic, boring shooter without its tons of alien sex ability to bone Garrus focus on story. 
But the story makes it what it is. That's fine. Story has a place, there.

But then there are other times. Like Metroid. What did trying to shove characterization and more story into Metroid do? It made Samus a whiny little weakling that wouldn't shut up for ten seconds. Ms. Badass, wtf r u doin? You are like my idol. Plz stahp.
Super Metroid was amazing, and it didn't have much in line of a story except for the small intro you get and some wordless background events like the fate of the baby Metroid. And I think that worked towards its benefit.

But I don't feel like the technological resources we have today make the story an absolute must-have, that needs to be shoved down our throat when we just want to start playing already. If nothing else, give an option to turn off cutscenes or just skip them with a button press from the first playthrough,_ please_.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I mean, put story in games, I'm fine. But if next to no one is gonna do it in a fashion that complements and enhances gameplay (again Metroid Prime) I'd just want it gone entirely from the industry.
> No ridiculously long cutscenes, no excess dialogue. Integrate it seamlessly so I don't feel excluded. I have a controller in my hand, I should be doing something besides mashing start just trying to get the next section of you know....PLAYING a video GAME. lol
> 
> That's all I'm asking.
> ...


But...but mah Metal Gears!

In all seriousness though, I get what you're saying. I too sometimes wish I could be actually playing the game when there's lots of talking. 
There have been times though when I'd play something and all I wanted to do was get to the next cutscene.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 1, 2013)

I get very uncomfortable seeing Americans on TV chanting " USA, USA!" at... anything.
(The only time you'd see something like that in Britain is from hooligans at football matches.)


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 1, 2013)

Anyways, to get back on track, I think:

Inuyasha is a really good show with a well written romance filled with subtlety in the romance.
The Wii U is better then the PS4. As of right now. 
Whole apples aren't worth the trouble to bother eating.
Fish is disgusting, usually.
Incest is okay as long as a child doesn't come of it.
How people are dressed does not matter for the most part. Someone can be wearing a purple polkadotted T-shirt with khaki pants and a baseball cap for all I care.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 1, 2013)

Mario 3 is *so* much better than Super Mario World.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 1, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Mario 3 is *so* much better than Super Mario World.


I thought most people preferred Mario 3. o.o


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 1, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Mario 3 is *so* much better than Super Mario World.



Super Mario Bros. 2 is, in my opinion, better than both of those. It may be the odd one out in terms of gameplay, but goddam that game is so good. It's a shame it's so underrated.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 1, 2013)

Misomie said:


> The reason shelter's even exist today (originally they were intended to temporarily house animals off the streets) is because people are irresponsible and caused that lack of room.


Of course, but you want to know what the anti-kill-shelters SHOULD be doing? Rallying against people who breed their animals for any reason BUT ensuring quality in the breed, that's it, but they don't, instead they get mad at _shelters_ for having to put down dogs due to lack of space, something that _we as people caused_. They incorrectly point the finger at shelters, who literally cannot do anything else. If you can't adopt out dogs, you can't adopt out dogs. If there are no homes or space for dogs, there's no home or space for dogs. Rallying against kill shelters will *not* change this.



Misomie said:


> But basically, especially with little dogs, aggressive dogs are created and then abandoned because the people can't control them. Those people then get a new dog thinking that it was just the dog and not their lack of training (this keeps profit breeders in business so people produce more puppies to keep up with the demand).


Not only this, but the people who get little dogs get them because they think they're cute. That's IT. Go around to any small dog owner and ask them why they got their dog.
The only reason (IMO) you should get a small breed dog is if you know that the dog has the potential to rip apart your hamster at a moment's notice, because that's what most small dog breeds were bred for, and that's what they should REMAIN bred for - pest control, ratting, etc. I can't fucking STAND the small dog owners who get Chihuahuas and Pugs and the like - you know, the completely useless dogs.



Misomie said:


> Another reason there are so many unwanted dogs is because people breed for profit rather than hobby/sport (this also creates low quality dogs such as aggressive retrievers because genetics are ignored if they can make a quick buck), of course these dogs are often sold first because of their cheap price compared to a healthy line.


People like this drive me nuts. I wish they'd fucking understand that with pet breeding, you RARELY break even, unless you have some really fucking exceptional dogs.



Misomie said:


> Then there are those idiots that don't spay and neuter their pets. I know this person who has 11 cats because they keep procreating. I mean seriously people, fix your pets! If it's too expensive then you shouldn't have a pet in the first place! */endrage*


People who don't get their cats spayed/neutered or even encourage breeding their mutt cats make me want to shove a fishing hook inside of their ass and slowly pull out all of their guts. Those people piss me off like you wouldn't believe.





I think trapping is amazing.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I thought most people preferred Mario 3. o.o


Almost everyone I've ever talked to says that World was the best in the series.



Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Super Mario Bros. 2 is, in my  opinion, better than both of those. It may be the odd one out in terms  of gameplay, but goddam that game is so good. It's a shame it's so  underrated.


(Doki Doki) Mario 2 is my second favorite in the series. (After 3, obvs.)
I really wish they'd release more like it. The gameplay elements and worlds were really fun and interesting.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 1, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> (Doki Doki) Mario 2 is my second favorite in the series. (After 3, obvs.)
> I really wish they'd release more like it. The gameplay elements and worlds were really fun and interesting.



SMB 2 is my personal number one favourite.

It's just a gargantuan untapped resource of gameplay style and mechanics. If Nintendo released a New Super Mario Bros. game in the same style then it wouldn't be the stale-but-fun gameplay we've gotten used to by now in the NSMB series - it would be a _massive_ breath of fresh air compared to the recent "rinse, wash and repeat" feeling of recent Mario platformers.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2013)

Willow said:


> I'm not sure how you want them marketed. A game is still a game regardless. It's like trying to recategorize movies because some are more focused on visual effects than the actual story. You can't do it without complicating things because at the end of the day, it's still a movie.
> 
> I usually like to do a bit of research on games I may be on the fence about buying even if it's from a company/publisher whose games I generally like (i.e. Atlus and Square Enix) because seeing what actual players think of it holds more value than what IGN critics think.



There's still a difference between, well... different games.

You say a game is good.

Okay, why? Story? Challenge/functionality? Just fun?

It's really helpful to say so. If you go "BEST MOVIE EVERRR" for example, well... again, why? What area is the dominant one?



> Personally I like having a story. I think it's more boring to have a game with good gameplay but the plot and character development go no where. I can't stand games with such lifeless characters. Like I'll acknowledge that it's unique but if it's literally just go from point A to point B with very little reason why I have to, then why am I playing?



It's okay to like these things in games. Games are an art form within themselves.



> Most people like immersion and if a game doesn't really cater to that need for escapism or whatever then *it's almost pointless.*



Not so much this. At all.

Why is it that Chess, Pong, Pacman, Tetris, Microsoft Flight Simulator, DOOM, Serious Sam, Plants vs Zombies, Bejeweled, old Mario, Minecraft, Garry's Mod, Sim City, The Sims, Rollercoaster Tycoon, Zoo Tycoon, Battlefield 1942, Turok, Team Fortress, Counter-Strike, Kerbal Space Program, plus an incredibly long list of more games completely lack story or have only a tiny bit of flavour text/dialogue to form a scenario have all been *incredibly fucking successful* with the older ones still played and COPIED to this day? 
Or even old obscure prototype-y ones such as Trespasser and Hidden and Dangerous that formed the basis and inspiration for things we take for granted today, such as fully interactive 3D physics-based challenges (Half Life and now a large majority of games) or the third/first person strategic/tactical games (early Ghost Recon, Operation Flashpoint, and today's ArmA) and both of those had mere flavour and scenario as opposed to the immersive storyline option.

It sure as hell isn't their immersive storylines and rich expansive universes and lifelike characters that made these games huge successes.

Now, I can appreciate a game with a strong narrative and atmosphere. I mean shit, Silent Hill 2 is one of my favourite games. But when I play a game, I, personally, like it to be about the set of rules, the playing field, and the toys we're given to play with primarily. The flavour and aesthetic comes secondarily. The story is tertiary, and in many cases, I_ prefer_ it to be minimal or nonexistant and have more time invested in making the game and the number of things to do as the primary focus of its development.

It's perfectly fine to defeat the evil overlord and save the princess.

It's perfectly fine to want your mind and skill tested to the limit.

It's perfectly fine to want some shits n giggles.



XoPachi said:


> I remember when Walking Dead won GOTY. I was in shock. It won on the sole fact that it had a good story. .-.



I wasn't. 

I believe it's because it took a new shot at what one can do with games as an entertainment medium which is something that's very valuable. See, it's a "game" focused on story, and so it cut out the part where it tries to be a fun game, and instead emphasises the idea that it's an interactive story by being just that - an interactive story, a point-n-click adventure which in itself turned out to be enjoyable for a large number of people because it was exceptionally good at what it wanted to be.

Instead of TWD being story-driven whilst being a shallow third-person shooter like a lot of games which can bog down the story, it instead took the story and put it into a form to make it the best interactive story it possibly can be. 

You also have games that want to be gameplay-driven whilst having a shallow story which can bog down the gameplay, they instead take the gameplay and put it into a form to make it the best shooter it possibly can be.

Because the guys who made TWD saw the distinction between the different kinds of gamer and made a game to really appeal to their target audience and not bullshit around the bush with their intentions like a lot of other developers, I'd say that they really deserved that award. This is something that very many devs need to do - recognise what they want most out of their game's soul and focus on it.

In the case of TWD, it's also advertised as an interactive story and considering it's a Telltale product, you'd have to be retarded to recognise the logo and expect anything other than a point-n-click focused on story. It's stuff like buying Skyrim to find that complexity and broadness offered by Morrowind was watered down heavily in favour of "story" that displeases me.



Battlechili1 said:


> What? People who play games for the story aren't real or serious gamers?



"real"

"serious"

please take note how I use the terms loosely

But now you mention it, no, technically not if that's the only thing they like to do. If you play only for the story and no challenge, then no, there's nothing "serious*" about that regarding the gameplay. There is absolutely nothing *GAME*-serious if you're playing only for the *STORY*.

The distinction between the different kinds of players is _really god damned obvious_. 

If you like games for the challenge, and you choose a lot of games for challenge and skill-building, you're probably a serious gamer.
If you like games because they are entertaining and fun, and you choose a lot of games because they look like a laugh, you're probably a casual gamer.
If you like games because they have an immersive unique way of storytelling, and you choose a lot of games because of narrative, you're probably a story gamer.

There is of course no reason why one type of gamer can enjoy elements of another game, but it's very true that they have a predominant interest in a certain set of said elements.

PS: Don't mind my potentially inappropriate passion about the subject.

*Note that when I say "serious" I mean it in the context of the  frowning-at-the-screen guy who pushes limits of his skills and relishes  the complexity of the game's functionality and massive difficulty as if  the game were a martial art. This is not comparision of the level of investment  and passion of the types of player as they play the games and enjoy their hobby in the way that they want to. If anyone lurking here thinks that I mean otherwise, I will deglove your fucking hands.


----------



## Tiller (Aug 1, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> People who think being sarcastic non-stop makes them intelligent should be up for a good slapping by anyone willing.


 
This is a pretty popular opinion. There is a difference between being sarcastic for shits and giggles and being sarcastic because it makes you feel smart. The former may deserve the occasional slap, while the latter deserves a daily tase.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 1, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Super Metroid was amazing, and it didn't have much in line of a story except for the small intro you get and some wordless background events like the fate of the baby Metroid. And I think that worked towards its benefit.



The baby Metroid growing up and coming back to save your skin from the Mother Brain was badass as all hell, though.


----------



## Cain (Aug 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> But eugenics was phased out decades ago. People decided that humans could have a number of different reasons for why they may act or be a certain way. Some people can be helped and changed, and eugenics wouldn't be necessary. You really think eugenics could be useful?


In current society? Not necessarily. It's great that people can be who they are. Though the more negative aspects could be looked over.

What I'm saying is for the future, I'm really not seeing anything go well at all, unless some sort of eugenics could be implemented. It's very vague, the term eugenics, as it depends on what the person defining it deems as 'progress to a better human race'. And frankly, I'm not too sure how I define it myself. All I know, is that the human race as it stands needs to change. Fast.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 1, 2013)

A natural eugenics already operates, and despite out best efforts to control or direct it will always rule and bow to the highest bidder, the person who has the most sex in its name. 

For instance, you might decide to eliminate all traces of genes responsible for breast cancer from the gene pool, only to discover that those genes had alternative functions which, despite the individual tragedies they cause, justified their survival in the population. For this reason you might be successful in eliminating these 'lethal genes' from almost everyone in the population only for future selection to favour their rapid resurgence.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 1, 2013)

Lobar said:


> The baby Metroid growing up and coming back to save your skin from the Mother Brain was badass as all hell, though.


It really was.
Super Metroid was a pretty good example of how to tell the player enough story to give them all of the "Tumblr feels" or what have you, without being overbearing with plot or cutscenes.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 1, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I think FurCons should post lists of known sexual predators in the fandom.



No argument there.

Also: People who try to take popularity (or Prommieism) seriously in the furry fandom should be lobotomized.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 1, 2013)

I like fur farms, I think they're great and I'd like to own one.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 1, 2013)

Clayton said:


> I like fur farms, I think they're great and I'd like to own one.



Make sure the meat parts and bones are going towards something instead of excessive waste.


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 1, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Make sure the meat parts and bones are going towards something instead of excessive waste.



My meat bone always goes to waste. :c

I think Rihanna should retire and her music should be banned from radio and TV.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> My meat bone always goes to waste. :c
> 
> I think Rihanna should retire and her music should be banned from radio and TV.



I think the majority of people who like pop music got into it mostly because they're told to yet not aware of it.

if that makes any sense


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 1, 2013)

Many modern "feminists" are irritating, man-hating cunts who don't even know what feminism actually is.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 1, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Many modern "feminists" are irritating, man-hating cunts who don't even know what feminism actually is.



Case and point (3:56 in particular).


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 1, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Case and point (3:56 in particular).



Also this.


----------



## Saga (Aug 1, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Case and point (3:56 in particular).


"Why would you pay money to support a rape-apologist if you werent one?"
I'd see it as an admiral act of taking public responsibility for your actions. But fuck me, right?


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 1, 2013)

All cigarettes should be banned.

After they are banned, they should all be compiled in dump trucks and brought to a butcher. There, the butcher should chop them all up into tiny pieces. Once chopped into tiny pieces, the cigarettes should be placed into coffins and burried for 100 years. After 100 years, the coffins should be thrown into incinerators. Then, the ashes should be placed be brought to a public location where people are asked to urinate and defecate on them. After doing so, all the ashes and such should be placed on a rocket and launched towards the sun.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 1, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Of course, but you want to know what the anti-kill-shelters SHOULD be doing? Rallying against people who breed their animals for any reason BUT ensuring quality in the breed, that's it, but they don't, instead they get mad at _shelters_ for having to put down dogs due to lack of space, something that _we as people caused_. They incorrectly point the finger at shelters, who literally cannot do anything else. If you can't adopt out dogs, you can't adopt out dogs. If there are no homes or space for dogs, there's no home or space for dogs. Rallying against kill shelters will *not* change this.


Agreed. People make me so mad sometimes.



Clayton said:


> Not only this, but the people who get little dogs get them because they think they're cute. That's IT. Go around to any small dog owner and ask them why they got their dog.
> The only reason (IMO) you should get a small breed dog is if you know that the dog has the potential to rip apart your hamster at a moment's notice, because that's what most small dog breeds were bred for, and that's what they should REMAIN bred for - pest control, ratting, etc. I can't fucking STAND the small dog owners who get Chihuahuas and Pugs and the like - you know, the completely useless dogs.


People like that bug me. They should get dogs that match their lifestyle, not because they're "cute." These people are the reason I used to hate little dogs. -_- My sister's dog is 1/2 dachshund, 1/4 Jack Russel, and 1/4 Chihuahua so you can imagine his high energy (he used to be crazy all the time but since I started training him he's calmed down tons, however it is still possible to hype him up). He's mainly used as a companion and his small size makes him great on long car trips (which he loves), plus he's pretty smart so he's entertaining to work with. However I have used him to help me before (in the past to chase the rabbits back into their enclosure when they got out) and recently to prevent a wild injured bird from getting away (he ran right up to it and stared it down and you could tell he wanted to kill it, but I had him under a command so he didn't touch it). Plus when we camp he chases away the birds that try to take our food (like I said before, you can tell he wants to sink his fangs into them) and at home he chases off cats that don't belong to us (so they don't then fight with our cats). There was once a rat or mouse loose and it drove him crazy trying to get at it through the wall (this bugged him so much he'd stare at places and growl and sometimes try to dig through the carpet). A few weeks ago he went after a skunk and it sprayed him of course. XP (then again 3/4 of him was bred to go after wild animals). I guess he is pretty useful as a small dog. XD 

But yeah, I don't see what purpose chihuahuas have except as companions (and they're sucky at that). Especially those teacup chis. Bleh. What's funny is that pugs used to be large guard dogs that were bred down to their small size. I don't hate any dog breed, but there are some that I'll never own as my own. 



Clayton said:


> People like this drive me nuts. I wish they'd fucking understand that with pet breeding, you RARELY break even, unless you have some really fucking exceptional dogs.


Mhm. And the only ones that do profit are the horrible breeders who don't do any vet care or genetic screening. This kind of people are why so many breeds have issues. 



Clayton said:


> People who don't get their cats spayed/neutered or even encourage breeding their mutt cats make me want to shove a fishing hook inside of their ass and slowly pull out all of their guts. Those people piss me off like you wouldn't believe.


I know that feeling exactly. At the shelter I volunteer at, I'm one of the adoption people, and so I tell people about the adoption fee and what it covers. Usually it's some idiot who states he/she could go get one for free elsewhere. Yes, you can go get one for free, but if you do that freeness becomes five times as expensive unless you become another irresponsible owner and add to the unwanted population! :K

When I have enough money, I want to go pick up every free kitten/puppy I see and have it fixed and then adopt it out to someone. However I can't afford that right now and won't be able to for awhile. :K


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> All cigarettes should be banned.
> 
> After they are banned, they should all be compiled in dump trucks and brought to a butcher. There, the butcher should chop them all up into tiny pieces. Once chopped into tiny pieces, the cigarettes should be placed into coffins and burried for 100 years. After 100 years, the coffins should be thrown into incinerators. Then, the ashes should be placed be brought to a public location where people are asked to urinate and defecate on them. After doing so, all the ashes and such should be placed on a rocket and launched towards the sun.



But then cigarettes/tobacco would just become one of the many illegal drugs sold in dark alleys by drugdealers (kind of like how secret alcohol bars opened in hidden basements and such when America introduced a ban on the substance in 1920 to 1933). Not to mention millions of smokers would suffer from gruelling withdrawal symptoms, and some might even turn to buying it illegally.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 1, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> But then cigarettes/tobacco would just become one of the many illegal drugs sold in dark alleys by drugdealers (kind of like how secret alcohol bars opened in hidden basements and such when America introduced a ban on the substance in 1920 to 1933). Not to mention millions of smokers would suffer from gruelling withdrawal symptoms, and some might even turn to buying it illegally.


I'd be okay with that. It'd keep me and many, many others (including babies and children who can't get away from parents)from having to deal with 2nd hand smoke.
If its done in secret around no one but people who want it, I'd be okay with that.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 1, 2013)

Is it an unpopular opinion to say that Capcom is a horrible game company now?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Is it an unpopular opinion to say that Capcom is a horrible game company now?



Kinda. They're pretty inconsistent and they love to make some truly mind-bogglingly awful decisions. But they can still make some amazing games when they want to.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Is it an unpopular opinion to say that Capcom is a horrible game company now?



They're horrible for anally raping Resident Evil and not releasing Monster Hunter: Frontier in the US/EU.

The rest I don't care aboot.


----------



## Percy (Aug 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Is it an unpopular opinion to say that Capcom is a horrible game company now?


I'm pretty sure there are a few people on FAF that'd agree with you, based on a thread a little while back.


----------



## Troj (Aug 1, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I think the reason is even more fundamental than testosterone and that it appeared in the book 'the selfish gene'.



Excellent point. That we each have a different role in conceiving and rearing children means that we've evolved different responses to and strategies around sex, children, and more.

Oh, and I'd be all for furcons perma-banning violent sex offenders, or informing other attendees of their presence *at the least.* It might make sense for other crimes as well, especially violent ones.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 1, 2013)

Troj said:


> *Men have traditionally dominated the planet and the discourse largely thanks to testosterone, which shapes their brains, bodies, behaviors, and rationalizations in various ways, and pushes them to be more outwardly aggressive and competitive overall. (These tendencies can definitely be shaped and influenced through socialization, though, so don't despair!) There is no shadowy "Patriarchy" that just magically swept in and arbitrarily made the game unfair. When one party is naturally more willing to be outwardly aggressive or dominant, and the other party is less willing to be as such, the latter is in a tough spot where gaining overt social dominance is concerned.



My balls do tell me to conquer everything a lot of the time. I don't think aggressiveness and dominance are negative qualities in a person.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 1, 2013)

I legitimately believe The Big Bang Theory is a good show.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 1, 2013)

Troj said:


> Excellent point. That we each have a different role in conceiving and rearing children means that we've evolved different responses to and strategies around sex, children, and more.
> 
> Oh, and I'd be all for furcons perma-banning violent sex offenders and/or miscellaneous felons, or informing other attendees of their presence *at the least.*



I do recall in 2008, someone posted a thread in the AC forums about disallowing convicted child and violent sex offenders from attending the convention, or some kind of mark of shame on their badges if they did..


 Long story short, it turned into a dramafest to the point the thread was locked...
Or deleted...I'd have to check to see.


----------



## septango (Aug 1, 2013)

I dont see whats wrong with this "special snowflake" stuff


----------



## Troj (Aug 1, 2013)

I can picture situations where a person would be within their rights to argue their case and be granted an exception, sure, but why all the drama and controversy around keeping people safe at cons, and sending a message to offenders? What caused the drama?


----------



## Misomie (Aug 1, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I legitimately believe The Big Bang Theory is a good show.



It's actually one of the few live action shows I watch that's fictional. XD 

Two in a Half Men though is a pretty bad show. :/


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 1, 2013)

There's a great big hole in my wall and I hate how nobody's shown up dressed in skintight silver spandex and tried to jump through it yet 



Gibby said:


> Don't you live in the UK? What is it with your constant dislike for those in the British Isles?
> 
> I imagine every one of us brits on this forum are really flattered to have someone say such nice things about us after we find that we fit your criteria of simply being born into the populace.


I live in Manchester and I'm quoting Tumblr =P I do try


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> All cigarettes should be banned.



You should move to the UK Battlechili, smoking is banned inside all public places and places of work.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> I live in Manchester and I'm quoting Tumblr =P I do try



I cannot tumblr

Though if it's any consolation I think that B.C. looks like a pillock.

David Tennant has a nice face though. Though I'm not a fangirl by any stretch, I've ignored Dr. Who since birth.



Echoshock said:


> You should move to the UK Battlechili, smoking is banned inside all public places and places of work.



This is the only british ban I can think of that actually benefits the general populace.


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 1, 2013)

The South will rise again.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 1, 2013)

I believe that weed should be legalized and that everyone that's currently in prison over a drug possession charge should be freed and given 300 dollars as a parting gift.


----------



## Azure (Aug 1, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> I believe that weed should be legalized and that everyone that's currently in prison over a drug possession charge should be freed and given 300 dollars as a parting gift.


which they will spend on a big fat oz of some dank buds

time to go to jail :v


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> I believe that weed should be legalized and that everyone that's currently in prison over a drug possession charge should be freed and given 300 dollars as a parting gift.



It's cool how when rich people do drugs, it's a scandal, but if they're normal people, it's a jail sentence.

---

I think that addiction to hardcore drugs should be treated as a health issue and not a crime to also help people talk and educate others on the subject openly instead of surrounding it in taboo, secrecy, and edginess.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 1, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> The South will rise again.



Fuck the South.

Not gonna lie, every time I hear someone utter the phrase "war of Northern aggression" unironically, I want to run them over with a '69 Charger painted blue with a 35-star flag on the roof and a horn that plays the Battle Hymn of the Republic.


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 1, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Fuck the South.
> 
> Not gonna lie, every time I hear someone utter the phrase "war of Northern aggression" unironically, I want to run them over with a '69 charger painted blue with a 35-star flag on the roof and a horn that plays the Battle Hymn of the Republic.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 1, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Fuck the South.
> 
> Not gonna lie, every time I hear someone utter the phrase "war of Northern aggression" unironically, I want to run them over with a '69 Charger painted blue with a 35-star flag on the roof and a horn that plays the Battle Hymn of the Republic.


Well, it kind of was Northern agression. The South seceded. Then the North attacked and basically refused to allow the South to become its own independent country.



Echoshock said:


> You should move to the UK Battlechili,





Echoshock said:


> smoking is banned inside all public places and places of work.



Sounds wonderful. But I like living in the US. I want some changes made is all.
Plus I want it banned at people's houses and in people's cars too. That way babies and children can't be subjected to it.


----------



## Saga (Aug 1, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Fuck the South.


This

I dont understand what the south is supposedly fighting for
You guise say all the time that it isnt slavery or to be an independent country but then WHAT THE FUCK IS IT?
The only time the north and south ever fought was in the civil war, which was fought for those two things.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 1, 2013)

Saga said:


> This
> 
> I dont understand what the south is supposedly fighting for
> You guise say all the time that it isnt slavery or to be an independent country but then WHAT THE FUCK IS IT?
> The only time the north and south ever fought was in the civil war, which was fought for those two things.



The most cited reason was that they were fighting for "states rights". Basically the ideology that each individual state should be able to do whatever without the federal government interfering.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 1, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The most cited reason was that they were fighting for "states rights". Basically the ideology that each individual state should be able to do whatever without the federal government interfering.



Here's a complete list of "states' rights" that the Confederacy was fighting for states to have:


Slavery


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Plus I want it banned at people's houses and in people's cars too. That way babies and children can't be subjected to it.


What if you don't have nor want children, ever?
What if there is no reason why a child or a baby should ever be in your car, or your house while you're smoking?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 1, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Here's a complete list of "states' rights" that the Confederacy was fighting for states to have:
> 
> 
> Slavery



Notice how I said cited, not what I personally believe Mr. Reading Comprehension.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 1, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Notice how I said cited, not what I personally believe Mr. Reading Comprehension.



Notice my response to the cited reason never addressed you personally or stated that they were your beliefs.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Sounds wonderful. But I like living in the US. I want some changes made is all.
> Plus I want it banned at people's houses and in people's cars too. That way babies and children can't be subjected to it.



Here in CA, it is now illegal to smoke in a car with a minor.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 1, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Notice my response to the cited reason never addressed you personally or stated that they were your beliefs.



So why exactly were you trying to pick a an argument with me? I mean aside from the fact that you like arguing with me for some reason.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't think body hair on women is that big a deal.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 1, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> What if you don't have nor want children, ever?
> What if there is no reason why a child or a baby should ever be in your car, or your house while you're smoking?


Then its okay.
I basically want a world where anyone who doesn't want to be subjected to cigarette smoke or can't make the decision to smoke will never be subjected to it.


Lobar said:


> Here's a complete list of "states' rights" that the Confederacy was fighting for states to have:
> 
> 
> Slavery


I seriously doubt its just slavery. That was just one of many things. Haven't you noticed how whenever there's a vote on something the south tends to vote one way while the north another? The South wants to do its own thing and can't.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Well, it kind of was Northern agression. The South seceded. Then the North attacked and basically refused to allow the South to become its own independent country.
> 
> Sounds wonderful. But I like living in the US. I want some changes made is all.
> Plus I want it banned at people's houses and in people's cars too. That way babies and children can't be subjected to it.




The tension began with the pro-slavery and-anti slavery sentiments which was political tension in the 1850s. A lot of the republicans began to lobby pushing freeing slaves, and most of the republicans were abolitionists who were portraying the southern states as backwards and barbaric for not recognizing that slavery was biblically immoral and pushing to end slavery expansion in the united states. At the time, the house was mistly Northern Republicans that occupied the seats, with a few Southern-Republicans and Democrats who did not like the sentiment of pushing the laws on southern states to end slavery.

The Republicans were being underhanded and pushing bills that would free slaves in most, if not all states that remained legal to have slaves. With the few number of Southern Democrats in the seats, it made them....underpowered to say in the least, and threatened back with their own.

The Southern states threatened to secede from the union if Republican candidate Lincoln was elected into office. Once he was, the south decided it was time to make their own country. The president A. Lincoln and Democrat James Buchanan deemed that Secession from the union was illegal, which then led to military action to "put down the rebels" and bring the south back into the union.

The south was warned that if they seceded the union, that it would go bad for everyone, and rallied up armies with the intent of bringing the south back into the union in less than a month. 

Lincoln freed the slaves for political motivation to satisfy the Abolistionist Republican seats who held most of the power at the time to get reelected the second time. Lincoln wanted to preserve the union and keep it from falling apart, and had mixed feelings on freeing slaves. 


We all know the rest....But the freeing of the slaves was also political motivation for Lincoln's second term into office due to the Abolitionist Republicans pushing for him to. He opposed slavery to some extent, but at the same time, he couldn't push it in full knowing it wouldn't end well at all politically for the Southern States that still had slaves.

We all know the rest, yes?


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 1, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I don't think body hair on women is that big a deal.


AFAIK legshaving is a relatively recent fad in the west... personally I ain't a fan of unsightly body hair >.>


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 1, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> AFAIK legshaving is a relatively recent fad in the west... personally I ain't a fan of unsightly body hair >.>



I'm not crazy about large amounts of it either, but a little won't put me off. I think a lot of people assume a woman will be as hairy as a man if she doesn't shave.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 1, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So why exactly were you trying to pick a an argument with me? I mean aside from the fact that you like arguing with me for some reason.



You assume I was trying to pick an argument with you.  I simply have no tolerance for Confederacy apologetics, and regardless of your lack of endorsement, it was still presented uncritically and I felt compelled to note that it was bullshit.

If you feel like you're being singled out, let me assure you that it is simply a phenomenon of you being terrible with greater frequency than other posters.



Battlechili1 said:


> I seriously doubt its just slavery. That was just one of many things. Haven't you noticed how whenever there's a vote on something the south tends to vote one way while the north another? The South wants to do its own thing and can't.



Around 1860, the problem of slavery was dominating all other issues.  It was just slavery.



Ozriel said:


> The tension began with the pro-slavery and-anti slavery sentiments which was political tension in the 1850s. A lot of the republicans began to lobby pushing freeing slaves, and most of the republicans were abolitionists who were portraying the southern states as backwards and barbaric for not recognizing that slavery was biblically immoral and pushing to end slavery expansion in the united states. At the time, the house was mistly Northern Republicans that occupied the seats, with a few Southern-Republicans and Democrats who did not like the sentiment of pushing the laws on southern states to end slavery.
> 
> The Republicans were being underhanded and pushing bills that would free slaves in most, if not all states that remained legal to have slaves. With the few number of Southern Democrats in the seats, it made them....underpowered to say in the least, and threatened back with their own.
> 
> ...



The "rest" being Lincoln getting murdered by a Confederate sympathizer and his Tennessean replacement subsequently sabotaging Reconstruction and paving the way for a future resurgence of racism?  That doesn't get taught in high school so much.

Your history is incomplete and overly favorable to the South as well.  Southerners were pushing just as hard to make it illegal to ever abolish slavery.  Within their states, they passed new laws interfering with the ability of masters to free their own slaves.  Merely _receiving_ abolitionist literature became a felony in some places.  Federally, they had repealed the Missouri Compromise, opening up the possibility of slavery expanding north into Kansas.  The Dred Scott decision was a threat even to freedmen in the North, and slaveholders emboldened by it brought violence up into Kansas against them.  The proposed Crittenden "Compromise" would have made a Constitutional amendment forbidding Congress from restricting the slave trade and slavery anywhere south of the 36Â°30' line, literally forever (it had a clause stating that it could never be repealed or amended).  After forming the Confederacy, they _did_ make it illegal under their constitution for any Confederate state to ever outlaw slavery.  So much for state's rights.

Lincoln may have had some internal conflict over pushing abolition, but he favored it far more than he opposed it.  His most oppositional remarks towards blacks came from the Lincoln-Douglas debates, implying he was _moderating_ his support for abolition in order to win the election, rather than reaching out to the radicals.  He had made much stronger statements in support of abolition both before and after the debates.  The oft-quoted passage beginning "If I could save the Union without freeing any slave, I would do it; and if I could save it by freeing all the slaves, I would do it..." is generally cited absent its final sentence: "I have here stated my purpose according to my view of official duty, and I intend no modification of my oft-expressed personal wish that all men, everywhere could be free."



edit: vvvv jfc I didn't say you were a Confederacy apologist, I said that what you were citing was Confederacy apologetics.  Nuance clearly isn't your strong suit.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 1, 2013)

Lobar said:


> You assume I was trying to pick an argument with you.  I simply have no tolerance for Confederacy apologetics, and regardless of your lack of endorsement, it was still presented uncritically and I felt compelled to note that it was bullshit.



I didn't know simply saying that some people claim that the American Civil War was about states rights was enough for you to label me a "Confederacy apologist". It's quite saddening to hear that you have such a dreadfully low tolerance for people who have the audacity to state facts. We can only hope that Lobar sees the light, and learns that not everyone views things the same way he does.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 1, 2013)

Lobar said:


> You assume I was trying to pick an argument with you.  I simply have no tolerance for Confederacy apologetics, and regardless of your lack of endorsement, it was still presented uncritically and I felt compelled to note that it was bullshit.
> 
> If you feel like you're being singled out, let me assure you that it is simply a phenomenon of you being terrible with greater frequency than other posters.
> 
> ...



It is what is, regardless if you agree or disagree. I'm not sympathizing with the south at all, I'm just stating an abridged version of the motivations behind it, and most of it was political. The Southern Democrats wanted more power within the senate an congress and pushed Buchanan a lot for positions the Republican party had, while Buchanan wanted a more bipartisan house on both ends to satisfy both the north and the south but ending up alienating both sides by being neutral...which costed him a re-election. I could go on for ages with battles and politics before and after since my highschool taught it...religiously from both perspectives from the North and the south. When it comes down to it, it was politics and morals. That's all. Slavery is wrong, but the Repubs were pushing ferociously to abolish it, while southern states fought to keep the "Yankees" and "Carpetbaggers" from disturbing their "culture" which they stated it was their god given right to have what they have. Dirty politics.

 Lincoln was in ways "racist". He freed slaves because there was a big push from the republican house, and a lot of it had to deal with politics. He stated several times that he would prefer not to free them under preserving the union...and that was his goal. He was in no way an abolitionist as history makes him out to be. He is and always was a politician doing what he thought to keep peace between houses and preserving what he could to end the civil war as quickly as possible before the body count exceeded to...devastating amounts.



Confed policies were based on what they saw as "rights" to maintain and keep their slave shares and push for more slave states, which the Republicans didn't want at all, and it came down to territorial disputes when people began to push westward for which states to become free and slave ones.

Virginia had a healthy number of Southern Republicans, but they were split whether to free slaves in their area, or not. When the Southern states began to Secede from the union, Virginia followed suit with the confederacy...until territories within the state were yanked by the north piece by piece, one of them being Norfolk and Hampton for the ports.

In the deep south, there was a LOT of sabotage, I give you that, especially in Mississipi and Alabama. When Louisiana had itself jacked by the north, they were butthurt, but didn't seem to care until plantation owners returned to "Reclaim" their land that was given away by the "40 acres and a mule" law.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 1, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> It is what is, regardless if you agree or disagree. I'm not sympathizing with the south at all, I'm just stating an abridged version of the motivations behind it, and most of it was political. The Southern Democrats wanted more power within the senate an congress and pushed Buchanan a lot for positions the Republican party had, while Buchanan wanted a more bipartisan house on both ends to satisfy both the north and the south but ending up alienating both sides by being neutral...which costed him a re-election. I could go on for ages with battles and politics before and after since my highschool taught it...religiously from both perspectives from the North and the south. When it comes down to it, it was politics and morals. That's all. Slavery is wrong, but the Repubs were pushing ferociously to abolish it, while southern states fought to keep the "Yankees" and "Carpetbaggers" from disturbing their "culture" which they stated it was their god given right to have what they have. Dirty politics.
> 
> Lincoln was in ways "racist". He freed slaves because there was a big push from the republican house, and a lot of it had to deal with politics. He stated several times that he would prefer not to free them under preserving the union...and that was his goal. He was in no way an abolitionist as history makes him out to be. He is and always was a politician doing what he thought to keep peace between houses and preserving what he could to end the civil war as quickly as possible before the body count exceeded to...devastating amounts.
> 
> ...



And I'm just stating the version you learned is still tainted with Confederate-sympathizing revisionism that persisted well through the 70s and still hasn't been eradicated today.  Lincoln wasn't John Brown or Thaddeus Stevens, but he was a solid abolitionist.  It took a lot of ass-pulling on his part to ensure the Thirteenth Amendment passed the House before the war ended and the Southerners returned to Congress, which took place _after_ his re-election and thus the election was no longer a concern.  He could have much more easily left it alone if he hadn't supported abolition in itself.  The doubt cast on his abolitionism, along with the causes for the war, were all a part of Confederacy-sympathizing revisionism to delegitimize the Northern cause and paint themselves as the victims in the annals of history.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 1, 2013)

Lobar said:


> And I'm just stating the version you learned is still tainted with Confederate-sympathizing revisionism that persisted well through the 70s and still hasn't been eradicated today.  Lincoln wasn't John Brown or Thaddeus Stevens, but he was a solid abolitionist.  It took a lot of ass-pulling on his part to ensure the Thirteenth Amendment passed the House before the war ended and the Southerners returned to Congress, which took place _after_ his re-election and thus the election was no longer a concern.  He could have much more easily left it alone if he hadn't supported abolition in itself.  The doubt cast on his abolitionism, along with the causes for the war, were all a part of Confederacy-sympathizing revisionism to delegitimize the Northern cause and paint themselves as the victims in the annals of history.



Before then, Lincoln sat on his ass...a lot on abolitionism. A whole lot. 

Even if you say that there's Confederacy-Sympathizing, the north was underhanded with their policies as the South and not as innocent. The North played their game in the senate and were very aggressive, even by today's standards. They had power, more so than the south.

Before the war, the Northern Republicans pushed a lot of things to keep themselves in power, while the south was going into territories and establish themselves before the senate had a say in what the territory would become, and they "tried" to push themselves westward, then pushed northwards to bushwack people they thought were northern sympathizers by lynching them. 

It's history dude, as much as you say that there's confederacy sympathizing, the style NY and PA teaches vilifies the south as much as the South vilifies the north. When you put 2 and 2 together and piece it, there's a lot of things that make both sides just as dirty. It's politics and warfare.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 1, 2013)

It's almost like you shouldn't think of civil war in terms of right and wrong.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 1, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> It's almost like you shouldn't think of civil war in terms of right and wrong.



It's a "push and pull" deal. Both sides pushed and pulled a lot to get what they wanted, and it didn't help Abolitionist matters in the north after Buchanan passed federal laws to return escaped slaves, barring the purchase of escapees, and fining those who added the escaped slaves.

But I digress.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 1, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> It's almost like you shouldn't think of civil war in terms of right and wrong.


Shhhh...history is supposed to be black and white. Didn't school teach you anything?


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> ....
> I think that addiction to hardcore drugs should be treated as a health issue and not a crime to also help people talk and educate others on the subject openly instead of surrounding it in taboo, secrecy, and edginess.


I agree. Since it's so taboo to have a drug addiction, I think that those who are addicted are far less likely to seek help, unfortunately.



Seekrit said:


> I don't think body hair on women is that big a deal.


...I cannot agree more. Some men walk around looking like Chewbacca and most don't bat an eyelash... But when a woman has the _tiniest_ bit of armpit or leg hair, she's suddenly gross, or "doesn't take care of herself." :\

I don't care about fancy phones, calling and texting is all I need (and even then, I rarely use those). I don't need Angry Birds and a million other apps I'll probably never use.

I don't think kid cartoons are necessarily exclusively for little kids. A good kid's show can be enjoyed by both children and adults, since many parents tend to watch the TV with their kids. Same goes for kid movies.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 1, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Before then, Lincoln sat on his ass...a lot on abolitionism. A whole lot.
> 
> Even if you say that there's Confederacy-Sympathizing, the north was underhanded with their policies as the South and not as innocent. Before the war, the Northern Republicans pushed a lot of things to keep themselves in power, while the south was going into territories and Establish themselves before the senate had a say in what the territory would become, and they "tried" to push themselves westward.
> 
> It's history dude, as much as you say that there's confederacy sympathizing, the style NY and PA teaches vilifies the south as much as the South vilifies the north. When you put 2 and 2 together and piece it, there's a lot of things that make both sides just as dirty. It's politics and warfare.



I've never been fond of South Park's both-sides-are-equally-wrong model of resolving conflicts.

In the half-century after Reconstruction failed, racism continually got worse, and it happened everywhere, North and South.  Black-White relations as a whole in America after the turn of the century may well have been worse than at any other point in American history.  There was no pro-Union revisionism, only a recent reversal of a propagandist history.

While it did take a lot of backdoor dealing to accomplish abolition, it was a unique opportunity to kill off the most morally abhorrent institution in American history.  The South had voluntarily removed themselves from the legislature, and John Brown's words combined with blacks fighting alongside whites in the Union Army had pro-abolition support in the North at unprecedented heights.  It would have been great if the 13th could have been passed more legitimately, but I'm fucking glad they took the opportunity that was given to them.  Given how awful post-Reconstruction got, I'd hate to think how backwards we could have gotten had they failed.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 1, 2013)

Lobar said:


> I've never been fond of South Park's both-sides-are-equally-wrong model of resolving conflicts.



You know it _is possible_ that both sides of a conflict can be morally wrong. Even the most seemingly black and white conflicts are really just various shades of grey. Even if you don't want to believe it because you think the Civil War was like some kind of Saturday morning cartoon where everything is simple and clear cut.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 2, 2013)

Most vegans and feminists are insufferable.


----------



## Saga (Aug 2, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Most vegans and feminists are insufferable.


Don't forget conspiracy theorists


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2013)

The (American) School System has its flaws but it's not as horrible as some people make it out to be.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 2, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> You know it _is possible_ that both sides of a conflict can be morally wrong. Even the most seemingly black and white conflicts are really just various shades of grey. Even if you don't want to believe it because you think the Civil War was like some kind of Saturday morning cartoon where everything is simple and clear cut.



And it is _exceedingly rare_ that they are _equally_ so.  I have not said the people of the Union were perfect, though they were more motivated about abolishing slavery than revisionist history credits them for.  It took underhanded, even unethical, political dealings to secure the abolition of slavery, but the magnitude of that accomplishment enormously outweighs their transgressions.  No such redeeming value can be found in the Confederacy, who cared only to preserve their right to own other human beings and exploit their misery for profit, and were willing to tear a nation apart for it.  Fuck the Confederacy forever, and anyone that celebrates their history or flies their flag.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 2, 2013)

Lobar said:


> And it is _exceedingly rare_ that they are _equally_ so.  I have not said the people of the Union were perfect, though they were more motivated about abolishing slavery than revisionist history credits them for.  It took underhanded, even unethical, political dealings to secure the abolition of slavery, but the magnitude of that accomplishment enormously outweighs their transgressions.  No such redeeming value can be found in the Confederacy, who cared only to preserve their right to own other human beings and exploit their misery for profit, and were willing to tear a nation apart for it.  Fuck the Confederacy forever, and anyone that celebrates their history or flies their flag.



So wait, history you don't like is now revisionist history? lol


----------



## Lobar (Aug 2, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So wait, history you don't like is now revisionist history? lol



There is an absolutely blatant track record of pro-Confederacy revisionism for over half a century after the failure of Reconstruction, which persisted unchallenged for another half a century, and has yet to be wholly rooted out from modern textbooks.

It's quite saddening to hear that you have such a dreadfully low tolerance for people who have the audacity to state facts.

edit: I mean damn, did you ever even read or see Gone With the Wind?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 2, 2013)

Lobar said:


> There is an absolutely blatant track record of pro-Confederacy revisionism for over half a century after the failure of Reconstruction, which persisted unchallenged for another half a century, and has yet to be wholly rooted out from modern textbooks.



If it's so blatant why hasn't it been rooted out? Are you seriously under the impression that their exists some kind of nefarious conspiracy to make the confederacy look good? Do you you have any evidence of this supposed conspiracy because you're going on about some Alex Jones level shit.


----------



## septango (Aug 2, 2013)

an unpopular opinion, can we cool it with the civil war now?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 2, 2013)

septango said:


> an unpopular opinion, can we cool it with the civil war now?



You're right, sorry. <3


----------



## Lobar (Aug 2, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Alex Jones level shit.



Obvious trolling detected.

Srs answer anyways for the benefit of anyone that might otherwise be deceived by your garbage: It's not nefarious, high school textbook authors simply put forth the blandest, laziest version of history possible and gloss over all the "bad" parts that might make white kids uncomfortable with their ancestry or challenge their sense of patriotism, and in turn cause their parents to make trouble with the School Board.  Considerable progress has been made, and a comparison between current textbooks and those of fifty years ago will make it readily apparent, but some myths persist, like Lincoln not really being an abolitionist or slavery only playing a small part in the impetus of the war.

edit:



PastryOfApathy said:


> You're right, sorry. <3



I have the last word now, I'll play sweet too.

Septango <3 ^_^ :3 ^^; <3


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 2, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Obvious trolling detected.



"I don't like what he is saying so clearly he's trolling!" You're funny. 

On topic: Nutella tastes like shit.


----------



## Zabrina (Aug 2, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> On topic: Nutella tastes like shit.




Can't agree more, I can't stand like crap.


Pancake batter isn't delicious, it's disgusting shit.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 2, 2013)

FMA: Brotherhood is terrible and the only reason why people like it is because it "matches the manga". Well guess what? The manga's story was shit too.
Puns are the best type of humor.
Euthanasia should be legalized.
Children shouldn't be allowed in bars. Period.
There should be mandatory parenting workshops in high school. If the anti-abortion dumbasses force their views of not using a condom or birth control then we should at least make sure the kids know how to raise kids.
Childbirth isn't a miracle. It happens all the time and it's gross.
Drawn child/cub porn shouldn't be illegal while every other drawing of something illegal is legal (rape, murder, etc).
Men are more trustworthy than women.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 2, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Men are more trustworthy than women.



Yeah, yeah! I agree with everything so far, I can totally see where my gurl is going with this! I can...

Wait what?

Huh, you really think so? I'm always told the opposite. :<


----------



## Aleu (Aug 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Huh, you really think so? I'm always told the opposite. :<


That's why it's an unpopular opinion :n

But seriously, men are an open book to me.

Women, I don't even fucking know what they're up to.


----------



## Cain (Aug 2, 2013)

Aleu said:


> FMA: Brotherhood is terrible and the only reason why people like it is because it "matches the manga". Well guess what? The manga's story was shit too.
> Puns are the best type of humor.
> Euthanasia should be legalized.
> Children shouldn't be allowed in bars. Period.
> ...


But I didn't read the manga and I liked it ;-;


----------



## FluffMouse (Aug 2, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Drawn child/cub porn shouldn't be illegal while every other drawing of something illegal is legal (rape, murder, etc).



Since when is that an unpopular opinion in the furry fandom..


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Puns are the best type of humor.


That's not surreal humor.



> Childbirth isn't a miracle. It happens all the time and it's gross.


I don't think anybody says childbirth itself is beautiful. It's the idea of creating a living human being that people find "miraculous".



> Men are more trustworthy than women.


Now that's just sexist.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 2, 2013)

I actually really dislike DBZ.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 2, 2013)

Aleu said:


> That's why it's an unpopular opinion :n
> 
> But seriously, men are an open book to me.
> 
> Women, I don't even fucking know what they're up to.



Men and women are socialized differently so a lot of times men and women express themselves in different ways. It is a superficial difference though. Men and women aren't actually different.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 2, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> Men and women are socialized differently so a lot of times men and women express themselves in different ways. It is a superficial difference though. Men and women aren't actually different.


This exactly.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2013)

I heard that men only use half as many words a day as women. Is this true?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 2, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I heard that men only use half as many words a day as women. Is this true?



You're a man and you use more words than anybody else here.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> You're a man and you use more words than anybody else here.



I'm a wolf trapped inside a man's body, Gibby. Â¬Â¬

Seriously though I heard this statistic being tossed around and was wondering if some guy in a pub just pulled it out of his ass?


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 2, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm a wolf trapped inside a man's body, Gibby. Â¬Â¬
> 
> Seriously though I heard this statistic being tossed around and was wondering if some guy in a pub just pulled it out of his ass?


Pretty much. It's a meaningless statistic since there is such a tremendous amount of variation between people. Do you type as much as every other man you know? Probably not, right?


----------



## Percy (Aug 2, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Seriously though I heard this statistic being tossed around and was wondering if some guy in a pub just pulled it out of his ass?


People pull things out of their ass all the time.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 2, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm a wolf trapped inside a man's body, Gibby. Â¬Â¬
> 
> Seriously though I heard this statistic being tossed around and was wondering if some guy in a pub just pulled it out of his ass?



Most likey. 

If you're comparing "hurfa durfa football lager eastenders" men with the "career responsibility family life social politics" women then _of course_ the women you're surveying are going to be more articulate. Same thing with the "business profit excel education" men with the "ahmaigad SHAPPING~~~~" women, then you'd get the men being more articulate.

If that garbled post makes sense.


----------



## Saga (Aug 2, 2013)

Guy said:
			
		

> Men are more trustworthy than women.





Saliva said:


> Now that's just sexist.


The difference between men and women is that men deceive you to betray you, and women deceive for revenge.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> Men and women aren't actually different.



Hormones.

Technically speaking, men and women are both physically and mentally different to some degree.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 2, 2013)

Aleu said:


> That's why it's an unpopular opinion :n
> 
> But seriously, men are an open book to me.
> 
> Women, I don't even fucking know what they're up to.



We...
We are pretty simple.


=w=


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> We...
> We are pretty simple.
> 
> 
> =w=



I believe I'm very difficult to figure out as being no-bullshit direct and honest and taking what I explain to them about myself as it is is too complex for too many people.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I believe I'm very difficult to figure out as being no-bullshit direct and honest and taking what I explain to them about myself as it is is too complex for too many people.



Too complicated for everyone.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 2, 2013)

Attack on Titan is a garbage show. On the same level as Naruto and Inuyasha.


*EDIT:* This thread is the best thread. I can troll but have the trolling be my actual opinion.


Anybody who has those family stickmen stickers on the back window of their car should be pulled out of the car and slapped repeatedly


----------



## Percy (Aug 2, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Anybody who has those family stickmen stickers on the back window of their car should be pulled out of the car and slapped repeatedly


I'd say there are people (including me) who could agree with that.


----------



## Riho (Aug 2, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Anybody who has those family stickmen stickers on the back window of their car should be pulled out of the car and slapped repeatedly


And if they are based around Star Wars, they are slapped with a shark.

I actually find Homestuck to be genuinely entertaining.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 2, 2013)

Clayton said:


> *EDIT:* This thread is the best thread. I can troll but have the trolling be my actual opinion.



I love this statement


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 2, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I heard that men only use half as many words a day as women. Is this true?


I dunno...  judging someone's personality or behavior based purely on their birth sex makes no sense, seriously where's the logic? Oh, you've got a dick, so you MUST do X, and love Y, and believe in Z. Plus there's judging someone based on their gender identity vs. judging someone based on their birth sex, the former actually makes some amount of sense at least, it's just a damn shame that so many people assume that the two (gender and sex) are mutual. Fuck stereotypes, they're toxic


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 2, 2013)

Metal Gear Solid sucks ass.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 2, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Hormones.
> 
> Technically speaking, men and women are both physically and mentally different to some degree.


Both women and men have varying hormone levels. Some men have a medical problem where they don't produce testosterone etc. I wasn't speaking so technically.  why do you think they're mentally different in a meaningful way?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> I dunno...  judging someone's personality or behavior based purely on their birth sex makes no sense, seriously where's the logic? Oh, you've got a dick, so you MUST do X, and love Y, and believe in Z. Plus there's judging someone based on their gender identity vs. judging someone based on their birth sex, the former actually makes some amount of sense at least, it's just a damn shame that so many people assume that the two (gender and sex) are mutual. Fuck stereotypes, they're toxic



Doesn't really have much to do with the question? Even if the statement was true on average it wouldn't necessarily imply one sex's social skills are superior or that any individual person from group a is better than a random individual from group b. 

I tried searching around to see if the often repeated claim _was_ based on any study and I found this http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2006/nov/27/familyandrelationships 
It appeared in an academic's book about women's brains, but other scientists heavily dispute it. The original iteration was 'women speak 20,000 words a day and men just 7000', which other people have criticised as silly for all kinds of reason.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 2, 2013)

Aleu said:


> the only reason why people like it is because it "matches the manga".


This is not true. I could care less that it matches the manga and I like it.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 2, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Puns are the best type of humor.


*YES.*

...I don't really like "Let's Play" videos. They're funny once in a while, but I don't really care to watch a complete stranger play through an entire game.
I dislike touchscreen phones, they get scratched so easily.
I don't think squeaking fursuits are cute. Neither is tilting your head from side to side incessantly.



Green_Knight said:


> Metal Gear Solid sucks ass.



*GASP* D:>

...I'll meet you halfway and say I don't really like Raiden all that much. And although most people think he's cooler in MGS4, I only dislike him more in that game.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 2, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> This is not true. I could care less that it matches the manga and I like it.


I've heard this from every person I've spoken to.

"It's better because it matches the manga."

So you're a liar



SugarMental said:


> Since when is that an unpopular opinion in the furry fandom..


Have you been to the cub porn debates?


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 2, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I've heard this from every person I've spoken to.
> 
> "It's better because it matches the manga."
> 
> So you're a liar


Umm..


Cain said:


> But I didn't read the manga and I liked it ;-;



I rarely read manga myself. I've made arguments on other sites with people saying that anime don't need to follow their manga, since it frustrates me when I see people complain that a show doesn't follow its manga.

EDIT: The reason why I like FMA:B is the smooth animation, cool action scenes, the characters and how the characters change over time, and I like the storyline, with the weird supernatural things twisted into a government conspiracy.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 2, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Umm..
> 
> 
> I rarely read manga myself. I've made arguments on other sites with people saying that anime don't need to follow their manga, since it frustrates me when I see people complain that a show doesn't follow its manga.
> ...


FMA HAD those things. The later characters had no...character. They were bland, shitty, and annoying.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 2, 2013)

Aleu said:


> FMA: Brotherhood is terrible and the only reason why people like it is because it "matches the manga". Well guess what? The manga's story was shit too.



Fucking A+

I never could get into the villain either. Dante is far superior to Father. 

And Sloth was so much more well done in FMA.


----------



## Ferdinand Deer (Aug 2, 2013)

I can just answer this by a list of things I hate. For now,I'm just gonna say I hate Disney and anime (actually,I hate maybe 95% of Japan).


----------



## Aleu (Aug 2, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Fucking A+
> 
> I never could get into the villain either. Dante is far superior to Father.
> 
> And Sloth was so much more well done in FMA.


That and the fact that the homunculi were so much deeper than just...puppets. 
Holy shit the twist with Envy at the end. I cried at that segment. Won't lie. ;~;


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 2, 2013)

Aleu said:


> That and the fact that the homunculi were so much deeper than just...puppets.
> Holy shit the twist with Envy at the end. I cried at that segment. Won't lie. ;~;



We all love us some FMA Envy. Even if he does sound like Zira from Lion King 2.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 2, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> We all love us some FMA Envy. Even if he does sound like Zira from Lion King 2.


Huh, I never really noticed.

I can't think of any more unpopular opinions. :c

Uhhhh....

Peanut butter and jelly dipped in salsa is amazing
Star Trek is lame
Traditional art is best art
The Watchmen sucked
Spiderman 2 was the best Spiderman movie
DC comics sucks
This thread was probably made so people could pretend to be edgy.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 2, 2013)

JJ Abrams' take on Star Trek was created out of dislike for the series' intellectual elements and the desire to make a quick buck.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2013)

UncleDoe said:


> I can just answer this by a list of things I hate. For now,I'm just gonna say I hate Disney and anime (actually,I hate maybe 95% of Japan).



We have another thread for this.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 2, 2013)

Furry porn is stupid.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Furry porn is stupid.



All porn is stupid.

If it's not stupid it's erotica.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 2, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Furry porn is stupid.



Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy.

Yeah, I guess.


----------



## Ley (Aug 3, 2013)

I think being honest all the time is a good thing. 

Including being honest with your SOs

unpopular by the female role models in my life.. my ma tried to teach me how to manipulate men. That they were useless, etc etc. Being honest is just something that bites you in the ass later.

etc etc 

I also think cheesecake is disgusting.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 3, 2013)

Ley said:


> I also think cheesecake is disgusting.



*BURN THE HERETIC*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 3, 2013)

Ley said:


> I think being honest all the time is a good thing.
> 
> Including being honest with your SOs
> 
> unpopular by the female role models in my life.. *my ma tried to teach me how to manipulate men. That they were useless, etc etc. Being honest is just something that bites you in the ass later.*



Was she Lady MacBeth?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> *BURN THE HERETIC*


NO!

That means more cheesecake for us.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 3, 2013)

Someone said Watchmen sucked. 

This thread's quality just went from +50 down to -20,000.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 3, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Someone said Watchmen sucked.
> 
> This thread's quality just went from +50 down to -20,000.


I tolerate movies. That was the only movie that made me walk out because of how shitty it was.

I would rather watch Howard the Duck because at least that is amusing.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 3, 2013)

I, personally, believe that eversleep should be released and confined to the Den for a period of 3 years.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 3, 2013)

I think Corto should ban everyone who keeps bringing his name up. 

Fuck, ppl. You feed into his desire to return.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 3, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I think Corto should ban everyone who keeps bringing his name up.
> 
> Fuck, ppl. You feed into his desire to return.


He wasn't even mentioned for a while D:


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> He wasn't even mentioned for a while D:



It's just that's all anyone is talking about in the threads ever since that thread got locked. 

I know he's a nut...but god. Too much of a good thing can leave a sour taste in one's mouth...you know?


----------



## Corto (Aug 3, 2013)

Shut. Up. About. Eversleep. Already.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 3, 2013)

Bronies are awesome.
They fucking aren't.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 3, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I think Corto should ban everyone who keeps bringing his name up.
> 
> Fuck, ppl. You feed into his desire to return.



That's a wonderful reason to ban someone. 

I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 3, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> That's a wonderful reason to ban someone.
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree.



It took me a minute...but I got the joke. ;3


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't like Facebook or Twitter not do I have one of the two.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 3, 2013)

I prefer PSY's Gentleman to Gangnam style.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 3, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I don't like Facebook or Twitter not do I have one of the two.


How do you know you don't like them if you don't have them?
I used to think Facebook was stupid.


----------



## Willow (Aug 3, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> How do you know you don't like them if you don't have them?
> I used to think Facebook was stupid.


I used to think Twitter was stupid until I got one. I still think it's pretty lame. 

My only reasons for continuing to look at it from time to time are Horse e-books, Troy Baker, and Gerard Way.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 3, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> How do you know you don't like them if you don't have them?
> I used to think Facebook was stupid.


You can find a concept utterly stupid without participating in it.

The whole "How do you know if you don't like it until you try it?" phrase is retarded.


----------



## Azure (Aug 3, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> How do you know you don't like them if you don't have them?
> I used to think Facebook was stupid.


i still think facebook is stupid


----------



## Saga (Aug 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> The whole "How do you know if you don't like it until you try it?" phrase is retarded.


"Shotgun flechette to the face is really fun, try it"
"That's fucking stupid, and lethal"
"HOW DO YOU KNOW UNTIL YOU TRY?"


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 3, 2013)

Saga said:


> "Shotgun flechette to the face is really fun, try it"
> "That's fucking stupid, and lethal"
> "HOW DO YOU KNOW UNTIL YOU TRY?"



Terrible example.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 3, 2013)

I think the smell skunks make actually smells kind of good in a way. Not pleasant, but not bad either.
Watermelons should either be plain or have sugar on them. Not salt.
I'm not a fan of music in general.



Aleu said:


> You can find a concept utterly stupid without participating in it.


Yeah, but some things turn out better then expected.
There have been numerous instances when I thought something was stupid, tried it, and turned out I liked it.
For me, this is especially the case for a whole lot of tv shows.


----------



## Saga (Aug 3, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Excellent example!


Why thank you, it was a clear over exaggeration but thanks anyways


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 3, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I used to think Facebook was stupid.



But then you saw all your friends eating shit and you decided to try it yourself.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 3, 2013)

Who the hell has been salting watermelons?



Battlechili1 said:


> I think the smell skunks make actually  smells kind of good in a way. Not pleasant, but not bad either.




You can make beer taste like skunk by pouring it into a clear and colourless bottle, then leaving it in the sun. The Ultraviolet  causes photo reactions which assemble molecules similar to those a skunk produces. 

This is why most beer comes in brown bottles.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 3, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> You can make beer taste like skunk by pouring it into a clear and colourless bottle, then leaving it in the sun. The Ultraviolet  causes photo reactions which assemble molecules similar to those a skunk produces.
> 
> This is why most beer comes in brown bottles.



And presumably why you'll never drink beer. I didn't know that though, makes me wonder why beers imported from the US and South America typically come in clear bottles.

I think hard liquor is a terrible idea. Whatever madman tried distilling beer did the world a great disservice.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 3, 2013)

My Little Pony is destroying young America today. I vow to destroy the show in order to save my friend from it's creepy fanbase.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 3, 2013)

A VERY large amount of male turkish people in Germany are running around with this haircut: http://i6.tinypic.com/8faxyf6.jpg
I got nothing against taste or following trends, but I think that is one of the stupidest haircuts ever. Why? Because it looks like someone took a dump on their head and I can't unsee it.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 3, 2013)

Distorted said:


> My Little Pony is destroying young America today. I vow to destroy the show in order to save my friend from it's creepy fanbase.



Says the furry.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 3, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> A VERY large amount of male turkish people in Germany are running around with this haircut: http://i6.tinypic.com/8faxyf6.jpg
> I got nothing against taste or following trends, but I think that is one of the stupidest haircuts ever. Why? Because it looks like someone took a dump on their head and I can't unsee it.



I don't get it either.

It's like a mohican but tiny.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 3, 2013)

I think Sonic fans are cool.


Fallowfox said:


> Who the hell has been salting watermelons?
> You can make beer taste like skunk by pouring it into a clear and colourless bottle, then leaving it in the sun. The Ultraviolet  causes photo reactions which assemble molecules similar to those a skunk produces.
> 
> This is why most beer comes in brown bottles.


My parents put salt on their watermelon when they eat it. I think other parts of my family do too. I assumed it was a common thing for people to do. I've suggested sugar in the past instead of salt, saying that watermelon is sweet, but my parents think that would be nasty or make it too sweet or something and that the salt actually makes it sweeter. Or something. Its quite odd.
https://www.google.com/search?q=sal...i62l3j69i60l2.3297j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

And wow! That's pretty interesting! I didn't know beer would make that smell.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 3, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Says the furry.



I.....what I meant was........YOU'RE A DOG!!!


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 3, 2013)

The original song isn't automatically the best version. Covers are awesome.


----------



## Zabrina (Aug 3, 2013)

Glee isn't horrible. I for one love it, it's cheered me up when I needed it the most. Sure, breaking into song isn't always my cup of tea, but most of the actors have a pretty good voice.


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 3, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> A VERY large amount of male turkish people in Germany are running around with this haircut: http://i6.tinypic.com/8faxyf6.jpg
> I got nothing against taste or following trends, but I think that is one of the stupidest haircuts ever. Why? Because it looks like someone took a dump on their head and I can't unsee it.



Haircut? No, that's a reverse bald spot.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 3, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I'm not a fan of music in general.



I really don't understand this. Certain types of music, certainly...but all music? I would love to hear an explanation.

I don't see the appeal in superheroes/supervillians at all.


----------



## Icky (Aug 3, 2013)

Salting things like watermelon in small amounts brings out the natural sweetness, instead ofnjust making it taste like sugar. I often do the same with cucumber.



Distorted said:


> My Little Pony is destroying young America today. I vow to destroy the show in order to save my friend from it's creepy fanbase.



Really? Drugs, underage sex, no sense of accountability or respect, but it's a fucking cartoon about rainbow horses that's destroying young America?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 3, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> The original song isn't automatically the best version. Covers are awesome.



I feel the same way, mind you.

Especially when it comes to older songs. There's a lot of good songs out there that I would like to at least see re-done in modern higher-quality production. Like old Black Sabbath albums. Compare them to any 2010-13 album (of any metal/rock band really), they sound incredibly thin and weak.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 3, 2013)

Icky said:


> Salting things like watermelon in small amounts brings out the natural sweetness, instead ofnjust making it taste like sugar. I often do the same with cucumber.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?* Drugs, underage sex, no sense of accountability or respect*, but it's a fucking cartoon about rainbow horses that's destroying young America?


Thanks for the watermelon information.

Just to point out, these are the kind of things elders have been complaining destroy civilisations since the word civilisation was invented. Just like seemingly ever wordsmith thinks that their language was better 100 years ago. [even latin speakers wrote about how the latin the young spoke wasn't as good as the latin spoken a century beforehand]

I take the unpopular view that civilisation_ isn't_ about to explode a few years around the corner. x3


----------



## Distorted (Aug 3, 2013)

Icky said:


> Really? Drugs, underage sex, no sense of accountability or respect, but it's a fucking cartoon about rainbow horses that's destroying young America?



It's taken my friend away from me. Call me bitter, but it must be destroyed in order to save him. He won't stop talking about how special Fluttershy is to him. How he wants to make a story about her falling for him. How he dreams about her. It bothers me so. In an effort to understand why he likes it, I sat with him through all of the Pony videos and stories he was so entranced by. He was upset that I didn't enjoy it like he did, and all I could do was acknowledge that it was funny to spare his feelings. 

I have lost people to far worst things before that I had no control over. Now I feel that I've lost my friend to ponies of all things. The sheer ridiculousness of it all. Ponies are for little girls. So why is that so many Bronies are around?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 3, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I have lost people to far worst things before that I had no control over. Now I feel that I've lost my friend to ponies of all things. The sheer ridiculousness of it all. *Ponies are for little girls.* So why is that so many Bronies are around?


Drugs are for adults, and kids still do them.
Facebook is for adults, and 10-year-olds still lie to get in.

I fail to see your rage, good sir.


Why didn't God just blow up the planet when everyone was expecting it?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 3, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Drugs are for adults, and kids still do them.



Drugs are either for everybody, or nobody.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Drugs are either for everybody, or nobody.


Point taken.

I enjoy finding old child-hood cereals on store shelves.
Memories.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 3, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Drugs are for adults, and kids still do them.
> Facebook is for adults, and 10-year-olds still lie to get in.
> 
> I fail to see your rage, good sir.
> ...



I just want my friend back. I can't speak to him without ponies being in the conversation. He hardly talks about anything else. I don't understand...

And in all honestly, people don't know diddly squat when it comes to God. At least that's what I've learned in my experience.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 3, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I just want my friend back. I can't speak to him without ponies being in the conversation. He hardly talks about anything else. I don't understand...


There's really nothing wrong, just say something and he'll stop.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't like anime.



LegitWaterfall said:


> There's really nothing wrong, just say something and he'll stop.


Some people are really a lost cause. XD. Talking to them about it doesn't help.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 3, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Some people are really a lost cause. XD. Talking to them about it doesn't help.


Welp, in that case, go make new friends dude.
Life is losing and gaining, don't butthurt yourself by clinging to the ankles of people who cause you pain.


----------



## Riho (Aug 3, 2013)

Prometheus was the equivalent of a 20-minute slow zoom onto a dog's ear, except the slow zoom would have a better story.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 3, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> There's really nothing wrong, just say something and he'll stop.



I wish it were that simple.....but like you said people will do what they want. He won't listen to me no matter what I say. And he has a habit of inviting trouble. I can be overprotective and a bit dramatic at times, but I had his best interest at heart. But I don't really think I can do anything at this point...


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 3, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I wish it were that simple.....but like you said people will do what they want. He won't listen to me no matter what I say. And he has a habit of inviting trouble. I can be overprotective and a bit dramatic at times, but I had his best interest at heart. But I don't really think I can do anything at this point...


Then ditch the bastard.


----------



## Icky (Aug 3, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Thanks for the watermelon information.
> 
> Just to point out, these are the kind of things elders have been complaining destroy civilisations since the word civilisation was invented. Just like seemingly ever wordsmith thinks that their language was better 100 years ago. [even latin speakers wrote about how the latin the young spoke wasn't as good as the latin spoken a century beforehand]
> 
> I take the unpopular view that civilisation_ isn't_ about to explode a few years around the corner. x3



Oh, I feel the same. I just thought that there are much better impending crises corrupting our youth than fucking ponies. 



Distorted said:


> It's taken my friend away from me. Call me bitter, but it must be destroyed in order to save him. He won't stop talking about how special Fluttershy is to him. How he wants to make a story about her falling for him. How he dreams about her. It bothers me so. In an effort to understand why he likes it, I sat with him through all of the Pony videos and stories he was so entranced by. He was upset that I didn't enjoy it like he did, and all I could do was acknowledge that it was funny to spare his feelings.
> 
> I have lost people to far worst things before that I had no control over. Now I feel that I've lost my friend to ponies of all things. The sheer ridiculousness of it all. Ponies are for little girls. So why is that so many Bronies are around?



Okay, no offense, but your friend's kinda crazy. Don't blame a TV show for his behavior; if he gets that obsessed over ponies, he would've gotten that obsessed over _ANYTHING_.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 3, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Then ditch the bastard.



Then I'd be another person that's walked out on him in his rather crappy life. But it seems like one of those predicaments where if you try to save someone from drowning then they'll drown you too. It's gradually moving towards a seperation but it really feels lame doing so...

Also, orange soda is da best soda ever.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 3, 2013)

I think anime is too easily hated by people who don't really know what they hate.

Also I like it.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 3, 2013)

I love Detroit. My best childhood memories were in the hood. I love this city.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 3, 2013)

Greek food is the bomb.
Specially that gyro.
Oh sweet jesus . . .



Distorted said:


> Then I'd be another person that's walked out on him in his rather crappy life. But it seems like one of those predicaments where if you try to save someone from drowning then they'll drown you too. It's gradually moving towards a seperation but it really feels lame doing so...
> 
> Also, orange soda is da best soda ever.


Maybe if you leave for a bit he'll wake up.

Yes, it is quite tasty.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 3, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Greek food is the bomb.
> Specially that gyro.
> Oh sweet jesus . . .



Greek food is unpopular?


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 3, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I just want my friend back. I can't speak to him without ponies being in the conversation. He hardly talks about anything else. I don't understand...
> 
> And in all honestly, people don't know diddly squat when it comes to God. At least that's what I've learned in my experience.



Intervention.

Be sure to record it. I want to _see_ that shit.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 3, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Greek food is unpopular?


In my town, yes.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 3, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> In my town, yes.



What is this sad, tragic place where souvlaki goes unappreciated? D:


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 3, 2013)

I personally find salad abhorrent. I literally cannot stomach it without drenching it in dressing or something. My brain registers it as nothing more than rabbit food in a bowl. You ever try eating a sheet of paper before? Of course not. It's fucking paper. That's how my brain and, by extension, my gag reflex register salad. Hardly more edible than paper, or the weeds growing from underneath your porch. It fucking sucks.

No offense to people that do eat salad. I envy you.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 3, 2013)

Lobar said:


> What is this sad, tragic place where souvlaki goes unappreciated? D:


Land of the BBQ :c
There's a small greek place in town that I could marry.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I personally find salad abhorrent. I literally cannot stomach it without drenching it in dressing or something. My brain registers it as nothing more than rabbit food in a bowl. You ever try eating a sheet of paper before? Of course not. It's fucking paper. That's how my brain and, by extension, my gag reflex register salad. Hardly more edible than paper, or the weeds growing from underneath your porch. It fucking sucks.
> 
> No offense to people that do eat salad. I envy you.



Give this a try! 

Make your stock salad. I always use lettuce, tomato, and cucumbers. Get some sliced boiled eggs, some sort of meat like chicken or ham (cooked or deli), get a packet of bacon bits, Parmesan cheese, croutons, and Lawry's season salt. Just mix it up. I think it's really good. Don't even need dressing. :3

It's varied but it was seems to work together.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 3, 2013)

Chick-fil-a makes some good salads.

Seaweed is tasty too.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 3, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Chick-fil-a makes some good salads.
> 
> Seaweed is tasty too.



seaweed is indeed tasty.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I personally find salad abhorrent. I literally cannot stomach it without drenching it in dressing or something. My brain registers it as nothing more than rabbit food in a bowl. You ever try eating a sheet of paper before? Of course not. It's fucking paper. That's how my brain and, by extension, my gag reflex register salad. Hardly more edible than paper, or the weeds growing from underneath your porch. It fucking sucks.
> 
> No offense to people that do eat salad. I envy you.



1. Use good lettuce.  Iceberg lettuce is flavorless, nutritionally devoid crap.  It's essentially crunchy water.  An plain iceberg salad is concentrated sad in a bowl.

Romaine is the standard for good lettuce.  Other good things to make a salad with are bibb (also called Boston or butter) lettuce, spinach, arugula, and mesclun or spring mix.  Even then, it takes more than lettuce.  Get a few cherry tomatoes in there, or croutons, or grated parmesan, or at least some fresh ground black pepper.

2. Dressing is pretty much necessary.  You can use a lot less of it though by tossing your salads first.  Get all your salad ingredients in a mixing bowl and add just a tablespoon of dressing per serving.  Toss it around with a pair of tongs until it coats everything, then serve it.  A properly dressed salad should have everything coated with no globs of dressing left in the salad.


----------



## Midnight Gear (Aug 3, 2013)

Reddit's /r/fu17u4 is hilarious.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 3, 2013)

Miracle Whip is disgusting; mayonnaise is a thousand times better.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 3, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> *Miracle Whip is disgusting*; mayonnaise is a thousand times better.


Specially the Light Miracle Whip?
What is that shit?


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 3, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> I really don't understand this. Certain types of music, certainly...but all music? I would love to hear an explanation.
> 
> I don't see the appeal in superheroes/supervillians at all.


I don't know. I mean, there is music I like, and sometimes I'll listen to it, but music really isn't my thing and I don't really care too much for it. If anything, my biggest interest in music is background music in tv shows and video games.

Still, I feel like music often gets in the way. If I'm just sitting around listening to music, I'm getting nothing done. If I'm trying to do something important, the music gets in the way and frustrates me. Really weird music outright makes me angry. I can't stand it. (I have a friend who listens to a lot of indie and alternative rock). Plus people often play music loud, and it annoys me because people can hurt their ears that way. Plus its painful to listen to. I like my music a bit lower.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 3, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> And presumably why you'll never drink beer. I  didn't know that though, makes me wonder why beers imported from the US  and South America typically come in clear bottles.



Really?  Right now, I can only think of one beer that comes in clear bottles,  and I'm pretty sure it comes from Mexico. Then again, I don't drink  beer, so I don't really pay much attention to what they  look like.  >>;



Saliva said:


> I personally find salad abhorrent.
> [....]
> No offense to people that do eat salad. I envy you.


I'm sorry to hear that. I myself can't enjoy spicy food, because the spice just overrides any other flavor in the food. I get so disappointed when I want to try something that looks delicious, only to find that it has jalapenos in it.



XoPachi said:


> Give this a try!
> 
> Make your stock salad. I always use lettuce, tomato, and cucumbers. Get some sliced boiled eggs, some sort of meat like chicken or ham (cooked or deli), get a packet of bacon bits, Parmesan cheese, croutons, and Lawry's season salt. Just mix it up. I think it's really good. Don't even need dressing. :3
> 
> It's varied but it was seems to work together.


That sounds delicious! I think my favorite salad toppings are garbanzo beans, peas, mushrooms, bacon bits, sunflower seeds, cherry tomatoes, and Ranch dressing. (A lot of stuff, I know.) That's only on the rare occasions that I go to a buffet.
 Usually at home I just have tomato, cucumber, julienned carrots, boiled egg, and avocado, with diced ham (similar to your salad, I guess). 
I don't like croutons on salad though, for some reason. I just eat those by themselves as a snack. >>;


I don't really like anime that much, but I do tend to like Osamu Tezuka's work. Apparently this is an unpopular opinion because most of my classmates and friends have never heard of him. :c


----------



## Azure (Aug 3, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Miracle Whip is disgusting; mayonnaise is a thousand times better.


heavy mayonnaise is even more superior

because it comes in 5 gallon tubs :V. 

actually i hate mayonnaise for the most part, it is applicable in very few culinary situations, and it mostly just fat paste and salt. at the very least, make your own, it tastes WAY BETTER and you can add other flavors to it


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 3, 2013)

Tap water is gross.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 3, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I love Detroit. My best childhood memories were in the hood. I love this city.



I too enjoy my childhood memories of shooting up heroin in an abandoned house, prior to lighting it on fire for absolutely no reason.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 3, 2013)

Azure said:


> heavy mayonnaise is even more superior
> 
> because it comes in 5 gallon tubs :V.
> 
> actually i hate mayonnaise for the most part, it is applicable in very few culinary situations, and it mostly just fat paste and salt. at the very least, make your own, it tastes WAY BETTER and you can add other flavors to it



I know the 5 gallon tubs are for restaurants. 

But imagine those people that go to bulk stores and buy tubs of mayo for their_ house_.

Christ.


----------



## Azure (Aug 3, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> I know the 5 gallon tubs are for restaurants.
> 
> But imagine those people that go to bulk stores and buy tubs of mayo for their_ house_.
> 
> Christ.


these people


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 3, 2013)

Sometimes a man just need 5 gallons of mayonnaise. Besides, I think the fact that there are entire chains specifically devoted to providing the general public with obscene quantities of household supplies makes the world a little more magical.

Anyway I don't like EDM. I don't like any electronic music really with a scant few exceptions. It's inorganic and 9 time out of 10 has the acoustics and dynamics of Death Magnetic.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 3, 2013)

Betta fish are grumpy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 3, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Tap water is gross.



How the hell is that an unpopular opinion?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> How the hell is that an unpopular opinion?


People in my town are quirky.


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 3, 2013)

I like dues ex invisible war and thief deadly shadows.


----------



## Azure (Aug 3, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> I like dues ex invisible war and thief deadly shadows.


STOP IT

YOURE MAKING ME CRY ;.;


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 3, 2013)

Azure said:


> these people



That man is one of my favorite people...


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 3, 2013)

Azure said:


> STOP IT
> 
> YOURE MAKING ME CRY ;.;


Your pain fuels my boner. I am the greatest masturbater in the swamp.


----------



## Azure (Aug 3, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Your pain fuels my boner. I am the greatest masturbater in the swamp.


go to hell


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 3, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Tap water is gross.



Hard water is gross.

Soft water is nice though. Almost all of Scotland gets soft water.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 3, 2013)

Clayton said:


> I too enjoy my childhood memories of shooting up heroin in an abandoned house, prior to lighting it on fire for absolutely no reason.



Now you're making me feel all nostalgic.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 3, 2013)

Atheists aren't morally depraved tweenagers.
Theology is awesome.
The anime art style is pretty sweet.
Berries are gross


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 3, 2013)

Epic Meal Time is a good series. 

Or whatever.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 3, 2013)

The Housepets comic is kinda pretentious. 

People who dislike the fact guys watch My Little Pony are somewhat homophobic/sexist/see females as the weaker sex. 

The Rocky Horror Picture Show was sorta deep.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 3, 2013)

Females are the weaker sex in terms of upper body strength. That's statistics. It's also the terrible consequence of female fitness fads pushing women to do too much aerobics and not enough strength training thus turning gyms into treadmill farms for too-skinny women with no physical endurance.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 3, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Females are the weaker sex in terms of upper body strength. That's statistics. It's also the terrible consequence of female fitness fads pushing women to do too much aerobics and not enough strength training thus turning gyms into treadmill farms for too-skinny women with no physical endurance.



The strength of a person isn't just upper arms and fitness. Or a body at all.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 3, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> The strength of a person isn't just upper arms and fitness. Or a body at all.



When people say women are the weaker sex I assume they mean general physical fitness, not strength of character. Usually people who think that just call them bitches.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> When people say women are the weaker sex I assume they mean general physical fitness, not strength of character. Usually people who think that just call them bitches.



Well. No shit.

How often do you see someone use the word "strength" in the context of someone's personality?


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 4, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Atheists aren't morally depraved tweenagers.



I dunno, you should hear some of the things I want to do in bed :v

The vast majority of music from the 70s was shit. Shove yer Lead Zeppelins and Black Sundays in my face all you want, but most of anything is terrible.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 4, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I dunno, you should hear some of the things I want to do in bed :v
> 
> The vast majority of music from the 70s was shit. Shove yer Lead Zeppelins and Black Sundays in my face all you want, but most of anything is terrible.



Every decade has shit music if you ask me.

It's them damn genre fads, really.


----------



## Riho (Aug 4, 2013)

Dubstep does sound like a Transformer's orgasm, but it honestly isn't that bad.


----------



## Lomberdia (Aug 4, 2013)

I think people who hate water to suck a degree that they gag is full of shit. Water is flavorless so it can't be that. If you want flavor, add some. The only excuse for hating water and never drinking it is if you're deathly allergic to the very thing that makes 99% of your very being, water.


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 4, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Every decade has shit music if you ask me.



No 70s music is terrible, there are lots of radio stations for the 60s, 80s, 90s etc. but not the 70s. The 70s sucked.

I think it should be illegal to use a mobile phone in the street, stop aimlessly walking in front of my car/van while you are texting and pay attention!


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 4, 2013)

I really hate ZeldaXLink; the pairing AND the shippers. They are rude little shits who think themselves superior because they ship it and feel they have every right to stomp down on those who hate the ship like I do. Poppycocks.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 4, 2013)

- Everything about foot rubs is absolutely disgusting.

- I don't give a fuck what my underwear looks like, as long as it doesn't feel annoying and gets the job done.

- I don't like the concept of big flashy proposals, and engagement rings that are hundreds of dollars. Expensive engagement rings are basically an attempt to buy the wearer into marriage. Big flashy proposals tend to involve a lot of extra people into a matter that should be a personal, private discussion between the couple involved. Plus it makes the proposee look like an asshole if they reject.

- The grand majority of traditional wedding dresses look ugly as shit.

- Diamonds are boring.

- Skinny jeans are one of the ugliest things to ever come into style.

- Comic Sans isn't that bad.

- Sandwiches are gross. Except when the category of "sandwich" is describing subs. Subs are awesome.

- Cheesecake is gross.

- Beer is gross. I'd much rather drink straight vodka.

- Going on dates with strangers is dumb. I know absolutely nothing about the goddamned person. Why the hell would I think they're dating material?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 4, 2013)

Fursona's are fucking retarded.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 4, 2013)

Disco is amazing and needs to be brought back.


----------



## Percy (Aug 4, 2013)

Riho said:


> Dubstep does sound like a Transformer's orgasm, but it honestly isn't that bad.


I thought it was the sounds of them having sex.
Which I suppose would include the orgasm.

But yeah, I don't mind dubstep either, as long as it's not just a pure clusterfuck of noises.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 4, 2013)

Percy said:


> But yeah, I don't mind dubstep either, as long as it's not just a pure clusterfuck of noises.


One of my friends openly says that he really hates dubstep, but he loves mad electronic songs if they have words, even if hardly any. He listens avidly to that song they use on Playstation all stars.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 4, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I dunno, you should hear some of the things I want to do in bed :v
> 
> The vast majority of music from the 70s was shit. Shove yer Lead Zeppelins and Black Sundays in my face all you want, but most of anything is terrible.


One band to rule them all


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 4, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> - Cheesecake is gross.



Say _*what*_.


----------



## PapayaShark (Aug 4, 2013)

I dont really like cake or desserts in general.


----------



## Oopslol (Aug 4, 2013)

Sobriety sucks


----------



## Azure (Aug 4, 2013)

milk chocolate isnt really chocolate at all

its just sugar piss that happens to be brown and slightly solidified

get that shit outta my face


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 4, 2013)

Chocolate ice cream is disgusting.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm loving that I get more cheesecake, milk chocolate, and chocolate ice cream to myself :3


----------



## Icky (Aug 4, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Fursona's are fucking retarded.



That's not really unpopular at all :v


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 4, 2013)

alcohol for pleasure is completely outdated, useless, and only relevant cause societal pressure to drink is one of the strongest societal pressures out there. Also most all of the high people get from drinking are not actually from the alcohol.

for taste i personally hate the taste of all alcohol and i have tried a whole lot of them. yes i could keep trying it to start to like it (or at least dull the shitty taste), or i could drink something i like from the start and keep on liking it's taste.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 4, 2013)

Olives are nasty.

And so is mustard.


----------



## Percy (Aug 4, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Olives are nasty.
> 
> And so is mustard.


The smell of ranch dressing makes me gag. I don't know how so many people like it so much.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 4, 2013)

Mayonnaise is good on chili dogs


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 4, 2013)

Percy said:


> The smell of ranch dressing makes me gag. I don't know how so many people like it so much.



Never heard of it, or seen it in shops anywhere. Maybe it's more of an American thing.


----------



## Percy (Aug 4, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Never heard of it, or seen it in shops anywhere. Maybe it's more of an American thing.


I'd say it's pretty American.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 4, 2013)

Mayonnaise on chips, always. Take yer red sauce and go cry over dead tomatoes.


----------



## Azure (Aug 4, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Mayonnaise on chips, always. Take yer red sauce and go cry over dead tomatoes.


you fucking belgian

i actually think that ketchup should be used as sparingly as possible, and that there is almost always a better option than sugar sauce to put on your french fries/burger/whatever the fuck most people slather ketchup all over

i also think that ranch dressing is SHIT, and tastes like SHIT AND SALT AND SHIT, and that most peoples taste in food is SHIT


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 4, 2013)

Azure said:


> you fucking belgian
> 
> i actually think that ketchup should be used as sparingly as possible, and that there is almost always a better option than sugar sauce to put on your french fries/burger/whatever the fuck most people slather ketchup all over
> 
> i also think that ranch dressing is SHIT, and tastes like SHIT AND SALT AND SHIT, and that most peoples taste in food is SHIT



Better a Belgian than a ketchup swilling nancy.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 4, 2013)

I like ketchup AND ranch 

especially if they're mixed together


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 4, 2013)

Lomberdia said:


> I think people who hate water to suck a degree that they gag is full of shit. Water is flavorless so it can't be that. If you want flavor, add some. The only excuse for hating water and never drinking it is if you're deathly allergic to the very thing that makes 99% of your very being, water.



Or if your parents were absolute garbage and gave you way too much pop as a kid



Vaelarsa said:


> - Skinny jeans are one of the ugliest things to ever come into style.
> - Cheesecake is gross.





Azure said:


> milk chocolate isnt really chocolate at all
> 
> its just sugar piss that happens to be brown and slightly solidified
> 
> get that shit outta my face





Artillery Spam said:


> Chocolate ice cream is disgusting.





Wow, you guys are genuinely bad people.


----------



## bananalover (Aug 4, 2013)

Most people that others think I ugly I think can be kinda cute. :c


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> - Skinny jeans are one of the ugliest things to ever come into style.



It really depends on what you're wearing with it, the shape of your legs, etc.

I don't do skinny jeans at all, but I know a lot of people that can pull them off. No, that is not a setup for a pun.


----------



## Azure (Aug 5, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Wow, you guys are genuinely bad people.


mmmmmm 

talk dirty to me bby



Saliva said:


> It really depends on what you're wearing with it, the shape of your legs, etc.
> 
> I don't do skinny jeans at all, but I know a lot of people that can pull them off. No, that is not a setup for a pun.


i occasionally wear skinny jeans

they dont fit

which is why i call them my revenge pants, because the pain drives me on with greater purpose and focus so my ill intent can be accomplished


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Aug 5, 2013)

Rolling Stones suck


----------



## Aleu (Aug 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I don't do skinny jeans at all, but I know a lot of people that can pull them off. No, that is not a setup for a pun.


Oh I know I can pull them off ;3

And no that's not a pun, it's an innuendo in this context. Or, did you want it to be in-your-endo? 
YOW


----------



## Zydala (Aug 5, 2013)

People should be nicer to each other and more empathetic~

now I KNOW that's an unpopular 'pinion 'round these parts :V okay okay jk how 'bout...


Bioshock Infinite was just not as mindblowing as everyone says it was

Doctor Who/Teen Wolf/Supernatural/Insert-TV-Show is not actually that good

Fresh tomatoes are not very tasty!

*EDIT:* Thought of some more

Final Fantasy XIII was a good game

Gundam nerdiness: UC timeline is boring!!!


----------



## Aleu (Aug 5, 2013)

Concession was an amusing comic


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't like The Beatles.
Kekkaishi is an underrated gem of an anime.
Singing in movies and tv shows is usually annoying.


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 5, 2013)

Comic book hero movies suck ass. Seriously, the avengers was one of the worst movies I have ever seen. Also Josh Whedon is terrible.

I agree with the ranch haters most def. I still have nightmares abut pizza Friday in middle school because all the fucks in the cafeteria would put ranch all over their pizza, so ducking disgusting. The smell was foul, and one time someone put that pizza ranch shit in my face and I puked.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh yeah. I think The Avengers is overrated.
And I don't like superheroes in general.(doesn't mean I can't enjoy some superhero movies though)


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 5, 2013)

Tomatoes are disgusting. I don't know how anybody can eat that weak-vinegar-tasting-and-grainy fruitegetable


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 5, 2013)

Green olives are disgusting as fuck. Really, it's like eating a handful of salt, and the flavor usually overpowers everything that it comes into contact with.

Raisins are grow as shit too, and so is every single 'melon' in existence.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 5, 2013)

The Star Wars prequels were good movies.



Artillery Spam said:


> Raisins are grow as shit too, and so is every single 'melon' in existence.


idk man my bf said my melons are pretty awesome.


----------



## Ley (Aug 5, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Was she Lady MacBeth?



No. But I did have 40+ new 'daddies' before I hit the age of 6.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah I'll agree, raisins are truly disgusting.
Canteloupe is good, watermelon is nasty trash.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 5, 2013)

Aleu said:


> The Star Wars prequels were good movies.
> 
> 
> *idk man my bf said my melons are pretty awesome.*



That was terrible. 

And you know it. Sometimes I wonder if puns are designed to make people facedesk themselves into submission.


----------



## Ley (Aug 5, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> That was terrible.
> 
> And you know it. Sometimes I wonder if puns are designed to make people facedesk themselves into submission.



shit i just got it

DAMN IT ALEU


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 5, 2013)

I think Super Metroid is merely good, but not nearly the best in the series.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 5, 2013)

Aleu said:


> The Star Wars prequels were good movies.



That is an unpopular opinion. o.o 

Even the Phantom Menace? 

OT: 80's music is the best music and old country was actually pretty soulful.  

Loretta Lynn was a badass.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> 80's music is the best music



Like fuck that's an unpopular opinion.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 5, 2013)

I never liked the Dark Knight film, never even bothered to watch the one after that.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 5, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> That was terrible.
> 
> And you know it. Sometimes I wonder if puns are designed to make people facedesk themselves into submission.


I've had worse. And how is that an unpopular opinion?


Ley said:


> shit i just got it
> 
> DAMN IT ALEU


You should know that almost everything I type is a pun.


Butterflygoddess said:


> That is an unpopular opinion. o.o
> 
> Even the Phantom Menace?


Especially the Phantom Menace



Butterflygoddess said:


> OT: 80's music is the best music .


YES

Mr. Roboto is best Styx song.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 5, 2013)

- Metal Gear 2 (the MSX game, not Snake's Revenge or Solid) was the best game in that entire franchise.

- Eggs are generally disgusting.

- Mustard is abhorrent. I'd rather drink a fucking gallon of vinegar than deal with mustard ever again.

- Thigh gaps look weird and kind of disturbing. Even if I was super skinny, I would not want one.

- Dubstep sounds like shit and ass. It is the screamo of electronic music.

- "Natural" makeup is overrated and boring. If you're going to be paying that much to put shit all over your face, do something more interesting with it. If you're too insecure to go "natural" with your normal face, take better care of your skin. But don't get all high and mighty towards that other girl because she did something dynamic and artsy and isn't aspiring to look like a Photoshopped Maybelline ad.


----------



## Willow (Aug 5, 2013)

People focus too much on wanting queer and female representation in media. 
Not saying it's an inherently bad thing and shouldn't be done but people put shows that do on a pedestal and anything with a white dude is trash. 



Vaelarsa said:


> - Mustard is abhorrent. I'd rather drink a fucking gallon of vinegar than deal with mustard ever again.


I don't understand how people can eat mustard.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 5, 2013)

The plain bright yellow mustard is shit, and is sometimes more turmeric than actual mustard.

Real mustard can be godly though.


----------



## PapayaShark (Aug 5, 2013)

Celery is gross and should not exist.


----------



## Troj (Aug 5, 2013)

Aleu said:


> FMA: Brotherhood is terrible and the only reason why people like it is because it "matches the manga". Well guess what? The manga's story was shit too.
> Puns are the best type of humor.
> Euthanasia should be legalized.
> Children shouldn't be allowed in bars. Period.
> ...



Living through childbirth is the miracle, really.

Actually, I can't agree with the second-to-last-one. Porn involving _actual_ criminal activity taking place in real time should be illegal, yes, but *simulations* of criminal activity shouldn't be, in my opinion, because that can put us on a potentially slippery slope with regards to other media, and because legalizing porn may be associated with lower sex crime rates.

Everything else, I pretty much agree with.


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 5, 2013)

I think this hairstyle is great. 
P.S. I don't really


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 5, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> I think this hairstyle is great.
> P.S. I don't really



It makes his head look like a boiled egg.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 5, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> I think this hairstyle is great.
> P.S. I don't really


Amazing! 
Where've you been Echo been a while 


I don't know if this is unpopular on here but I enjoy thick guitar picks. Everyone I know uses the thing flimflam ones, and I find em useless.


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 5, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Amazing!
> Where've you been Echo been a while


Lol I've been messing about somewhere else.




Ji-Ji said:


> Amazing!
> I don't know if this is unpopular on here but I enjoy thick guitar  picks. Everyone I know uses the thing flimflam ones, and I find em  useless.



Shh, or you'll attract all the bronies over here. :v

The Princess Diana memorial fountain was a great idea, and should be extended.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 5, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> Lol I've been messing about somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stay here, I'll bring tea!



I know nothing of, nor want to learn about MLP.


----------



## Bunnytrap (Aug 5, 2013)

Unpopular opinion 1: People can be categorized and judged.
Unpopular opinion 2: Furries are 98% spergelords like any other sub-culture.
Unpopular opinion 3: People are faggits and need to get over their problems.


----------



## Saga (Aug 5, 2013)

Aleu said:
			
		

> stuffs


I say your name as "Al-e-oo"
Not sure if it's right though
/offtopic


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> I think this hairstyle is great.
> P.S. I don't really



No.


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 5, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Stay here, I'll bring tea!


Anyone who brings tea is a friend for life.

Tea/coffee with sugar is absolutely repulsive.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 5, 2013)

Manscaping makes you look like you're 11 years old.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 5, 2013)

Most people who have pets shouldn't have them.

*EDIT:* If you own a Siberian Husky or any other hideous snow-breed, and you live in a hot climate, you should fuck off.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 5, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Most people who have pets shouldn't have them.



I think this is less of an unpopular opinion and more of a legitimate issue.


----------



## Ley (Aug 5, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Most people who have pets shouldn't have them.
> 
> *EDIT:* If you own a Siberian Husky or any other hideous snow-breed, and you live in a hot climate, you should fuck off.



I live in el paso, texas. during summer, its 90*+

My idiot ex bought a fucking st bernard after I dumped him. My other neighbor has four huskies and three children. My friend's neighbor has a husky mill and the other one has two st bernards. 

I really really really fuckin' hate seeing those poor dogs outside.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> Tea/coffee with sugar is absolutely repulsive.



Them's fightin' words.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 5, 2013)

That the idea of owning a small mammal whose testicles have been chopped off is exceedingly weird and cruel.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 5, 2013)

Clayton said:


> If you own a Siberian Husky or any other hideous snow-breed, and you live in a hot climate, you should fuck off.



God, this a thousand times. I had to convince my ballbag brother not to get a husky pup, he only wanted one because 'they look cool'. It's a fucking working dog, it has no place in my back garden.



Fallowfox said:


> That the idea of owning a small mammal whose testicles have been chopped off is exceedingly weird and cruel.



I'm against the idea of neutering and castration for pets. And tail cropping for dogs. Infact, fuck that whole 'pedigree' idea. The amount of dog breeds kept alive with serious degenerative disorders and birth defects because some old bastards say it's 'proper' is unacceptable.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 5, 2013)

The X-Factor and Britain's Got Talent are terrible shows. The only thing they're good for is laughing at the bad or cringey contestants in the auditions.

Big Brother is shit too.



Seekrit said:


> I'm against the idea of neutering and castration for pets. And tail cropping for dogs.



If I get a cat when I'm living on my own/have a house I'll get a male one and just leave it's bollocks intact.


----------



## PapayaShark (Aug 5, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I'm against the idea of neutering and castration for pets.



Female ferrets that aren't bred, will most likely die during heat because of anemia or infections if you dont fix them.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 5, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> Female ferrets that aren't bred, will most likely die during heat because of anemia or infections if you dont fix them.



Or if a male doesn't mate with them. 

Or, in general, if you keep pets which die if they don't get laid.


----------



## Percy (Aug 5, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I'm against the idea of neutering and castration for pets. And tail cropping for dogs. Infact, fuck that whole 'pedigree' idea. The amount of dog breeds kept alive with serious degenerative disorders and birth defects because some old bastards say it's 'proper' is unacceptable.


Spaying and neutering is for behavioral reasons. Tail cropping just seems unnecessary.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 5, 2013)

If you have to cut its genitals off to make it docile, what the hell is it doing in your house in the first place?

On the subject of tail cropping, that's illegal now in the UK to my knowledge.


----------



## Symlus (Aug 5, 2013)

Percy said:


> Spaying and neutering is for behavioral reasons. Tail cropping just seems unnecessary.


You haven't seen my dog. He somehow manages to whip it and break stuff and hurt myself and others. In fact, he recently busted his tail open and had to be taken to the vet to have it taken care of.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 5, 2013)

Percy said:


> Spaying and neutering is for behavioral reasons. Tail cropping just seems unnecessary.



I know there are reasons for it, but I think letting a dog keep his balls and be a little rowdy is acceptable. 

And anything that will _die_ if it doesn't get laid should never be allowed to be kept as a pet.


----------



## PapayaShark (Aug 5, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Or if a male doesn't mate with them.



Not all ferrets have genes you want to carry on though.  You could use a v-hob(vasectomised male), but that isnt really safe as he might not be fixed correctly. Or a jill jab(hormone shot), but that can have some nasty side effects.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 5, 2013)

Percy said:


> Spaying and neutering is for behavioral reasons. Tail cropping just seems unnecessary.


I thought it was to prevent unwanted kittens/puppies, especially for outdoor pets. The behavioral thing is just a side effect that people like.
Tail docking is sometimes necessary for dogs that continue to break/injure their tail on things.
Ear cropping used to have a purpose for hunting dogs (so their ears don't get ripped off by a wild animal), but if it's just a companion dog there's really no point.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 5, 2013)

In general, the people in our history- and many of them today- had a rather curious obsession with cutting things off. 

If someone has to cut parts off of an animal to domesticate it for their amusement, then that's really rather disgusting in my view. It's not like people are being forced to own those animals; they often exist simply because consumers think they'll be entertaining to have around. Not to mention the huge carbon footprint pets have; a dog is essentially an SUV worth of pollution.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 5, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> If someone has to cut parts off of an animal to domesticate it for their amusement, then that's really rather disgusting in my view. It's not like people are being forced to own those animals; they often exist simply because consumers think they'll be entertaining to have around. Not to mention the huge carbon footprint pets have; a dog is essentially an SUV worth of pollution.



I'm still wrestling with the concept of pet ownership. Sometimes it seems like a terrible idea (when I'm being objective), other times perfectly natural (mostly when I'm playing with a dog or something). I don't know anymore :/


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2013)

Percy said:


> Tail cropping just seems unnecessary.



Don't most people do this for hunting dogs?



Lev1athan said:


> You haven't seen my dog. He somehow manages to whip it and break stuff and hurt myself and others. In fact, he recently busted his tail open and had to be taken to the vet to have it taken care of.



Haha, my dog does this too. I joke about wanting to attach a blade to her tail and letting her run amok, cryptically warning the children of the neighborhood about a vicious monster with the body of a pit bull and the tail of a scorpion.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 5, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I'm against the idea of neutering and castration for pets. [...] The amount of dog breeds kept alive with serious degenerative disorders and birth defects because some old bastards say it's 'proper' is unacceptable.



Gimme a good reason why you shouldn't speuter your pets.
"I like looking at my dog's balls" is not a legitimate reason.



Umbra.Exe said:


> Ear cropping used to have a purpose for hunting dogs (so their ears don't get ripped off by a wild animal)


As FAF's resident Dog Genius I can tell you with complete honesty that no - hunting dogs do not have their ears cropped "because the animal will try and rip the ears off".
There are MANY different types of hunting dogs:
- Bay dogs
- Retrievers
- Flushers
- Pointers
- Catch dogs
- Treeing dogs
- Hare-coursing
- Antelope-coursing
- Coyote/fox hounds
- Ratting
- Baiting
- Deerhounds
- Deer flushing
- Etc

Cropping has and still does remain a good way to avoid ear infections/yeast in certain breeds ears. Mainly breeds with lop/down ears.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 5, 2013)

The majority of brachycephalic dogs are as  retarded as they look, and are an embarrasment to the Canidae


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 5, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The majority of brachycephalic dogs are as  retarded as they look, and are an embarrasment to the Canidae



http://24.media.tumblr.com/91a82bc13091343acf7c918fd047667a/tumblr_mr1eoiht891sxxql3o1_500.jpg

They should not be bred. Let em go extinct.


----------



## PapayaShark (Aug 6, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The majority of brachycephalic dogs are as  retarded as they look, and are an embarrasment to the Canidae



Pugs are adorable tho c:


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> If I get a cat when I'm living on my own/have a house I'll get a male one and just leave it's bollocks intact.


That is a really, really, really REALLY bad idea


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 6, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> That the idea of owning a small mammal whose testicles have been chopped off is exceedingly weird and cruel.



My ferrets had to be neutured because the male was attacking his sisters and would _rape them_. The girls had to be spayed, because if a ferret comes into season without being bred, she will get sick and die.

Not neutering them would be cruel. :/

EDIT: Oh, just noticed that this has been discussed already, sorry.

It's not like they care or even notice, though. It doesn't cause them pain or limited communication abilities with one another. They're very healthy, well cared for and happy.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 6, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> Pugs are adorable tho c:


No, they aren't.
Ugly little shits. They're like the orcs of dogs.


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> If I get a cat when I'm living on my own/have a house I'll get a male one and just leave it's bollocks intact.





Seekrit said:


> I know there are reasons for it, but I think letting a dog keep his balls and be a little rowdy is acceptable.


Granted not all fixed pets are angels and all unfixed pets aren't but I honestly don't think you guys understand why most people do this. Initially.

It's not so much to curb bad behaviour but it keeps male dogs/cats from trying to mark their territory in your house. I used to have three cats that did this and we not only had to tear the carpet up but we had to get rid of the cats too. 

And the sound of a female cat in heat is probably the most annoying thing you will ever hear. 

I personally think declawing your cat is more cruel than the unwanted babies and the overwhelming smell of piss in your house not spaying and neutering pets brings.

It's like parents who refuse to get their kids vaccinated because it's cruel to put those things in children or whatever.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 6, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> Pugs are adorable tho c:



No they're not.


----------



## Tao (Aug 6, 2013)

Mayonnaise is disgusting.
Cole Slaw is disgusting.
SWEET TEA is horrifying.

:I


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 6, 2013)

Tao said:


> Mayonnaise is disgusting.
> Cole Slaw is disgusting.
> SWEET TEA is horrifying.
> 
> :I



So much heresy it hurts.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 6, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> Pugs are adorable tho c:


Pugs make me sad :C
The way breeding has derped their eyes and made a fold on their forehead that festers really easily is just pitiful


----------



## Misomie (Aug 6, 2013)

Ug. I've said this before, but people who don't spay/neuter their animals shouldn't own them (unless you're a good breeder or the animal shouldn't be altered due to health problems). It's just irresponsible and adds to the pet population, unless you keep said pet inside it's whole life. And of course un-altered pets are going to try to escape the house and and when they do they come back pregnant with unwanted puppies/kittens (or destroy your house in frustration/injure themselves while trying to break out). Also, it's just cruel. I'm pretty sure animals are more programmed for reproduction than people (and look how horny people are).

I've volunteered for a shelter for years. I see this same cycle every year because people are irresponsible and don't fix their freaking pets. It freaking ticks me off.

Edit: When it comes to smooshed face dogs, I just don't know how to play with them because I don't want to hurt the poor freaks. :/ (to the point I don't want to touch them in case they break)


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Aug 6, 2013)

Not sure if it's been said yet, because I'm not scrolling through 24 pages of posts to look, but: 

Babies are not cute, they're fucking disgusting and ugly.

I also find the vast majority of children to be annoying, moronic asshats.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2013)

Willow said:


> Granted not all fixed pets are angels and all unfixed pets aren't but I honestly don't think you guys understand why most people do this. Initially.
> 
> It's not so much to curb bad behaviour but it keeps male dogs/cats from trying to mark their territory in your house. I used to have three cats that did this and we not only had to tear the carpet up but we had to get rid of the cats too.
> 
> ...



This is what is mystifying me. People keep cats for their amusement. They're awful dirty creatures because however much they're inbred they're still pretty much the same species as their wild ancestors. 
Yet people will cut their genitals off in order to keep them in their houses? Fucking nasty. 
It's not comparable to vaccinating your children. Making sure your pet is vaccinated is comparable to doing that; an injection of antibodies isn't even close to losing your testicles. 

The responsible thing to do isn't to own an intact cat, or to own a surgically mutilated cat. It's to not keep a wild animal in your house to begin with. 

It's coincidental though that the sound of the animal is brought up, because funnily enough that old pillar or moral rigour, the catholic church, used to castrate boys so they could sing higher notes in choir. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castration#Music


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 6, 2013)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> I also find the vast majority of children to be annoying, moronic asshats.


Well, they're kinda still learning since they've only been around for a few years. So I don't see why you expect geniuses or something. You were like that once too, ya know.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2013)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Babies are not cute, they're fucking disgusting and ugly.



What a shit opinion.


----------



## PapayaShark (Aug 6, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Pugs make me sad :C
> The way breeding has derped their eyes and made a fold on their forehead that festers really easily is just pitiful



Pugs are sweethearts though, really playful and loving dogs. Most of the problems are caused by irresponsible breeding, or people who have no idea how to care about them :c Pugs(and other wrinkly dogs) needs regular cleaning of their wrinkles, but there are so many who dont know that :c Or people who live in really hot places buy them,  when they do not do well in heat :c

But larger, more "normal" dogs often have just as many problems. Like hip and elbow dysplasia, bone cancer, heart problems and bloating :c


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 6, 2013)

Sports are boring.
You realize in sports programs are filled to the brim with slow motion replays and not actual game playing. If they cut that out, they'd shorten games by hours.


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> This is what is mystifying me. People keep cats for their amusement. They're awful dirty creatures because however much they're inbred they're still pretty much the same species as their wild ancestors.


Cats are pretty clean..



> Yet people will cut their genitals off in order to keep them in their houses? Fucking nasty.


Unless I plan on breeding the cat, yes. Even if I let my pet outside, yes. It not only keeps population down (which also means less animals being run over,etc.) but keeps animal shelters from overcrowding. 



> It's not comparable to vaccinating your children. Making sure your pet is vaccinated is comparable to doing that; an injection of antibodies isn't even close to losing your testicles.


In the sense that people view both things as cruel and unnecessary, yes it is. 



> The responsible thing to do isn't to own an intact cat, or to own a surgically mutilated cat. It's to not keep a wild animal in your house to begin with.


Domestic cats =/= Wild cats


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 6, 2013)

Clayton said:


> No they're not.



The fact that 8 people agree with you proves that you're all inhuman monsters.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2013)

Willow said:


> Cats are pretty clean..
> 
> 
> Unless I plan on breeding the cat, yes. Even if I let my pet outside, yes. It not only keeps population down (which also means less animals being run over,etc.) but keeps animal shelters from overcrowding.
> ...




Actually domestic cats are so genetically similar to wild cats that some wild cat species are endangered as a result of genetic assimilation. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-22610869

However inbred the cats people purchase are, they are fundamentally still wild creatures in their DNA, not jesters- which is what the modern pet is essentially for. 

One day people will look upon keeping castrated cats and dogs in a similar light as we do now on composers who used to keep blinded songbirds for inspiration.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2013)

Front Line Assembly is just as good now as they were in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## veeno (Aug 6, 2013)

Tao said:


> SWEET TEA is horrifying.


Your a monster!


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 6, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Actually domestic cats are so genetically similar to wild cats that some wild cat species are endangered as a result of genetic assimilation.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-22610869
> 
> However inbred the cats people purchase are, they are fundamentally still wild creatures in their DNA, not jesters- which is what the modern pet is essentially for.
> ...


I though spaying and neutering is done for population control, nowadays to prevent environmental damage. That isn't the same as blinding a bird.

Unpopular opinions? Hmm...I think some vegans are a bunch of rich white people who preach their lifestyle is better to poor people (who in some places can't afford super vegan organic raw food). I'm fine with vegetarians. But some of those greenpeace people are hurting the environmentalist message, telling people in poor countries that their only source of food is "immoral".

I also feel iffy toward PETA for caring about other animals more than humans. Remember, animal welfare is a good cause, animal rights should set off ALF warning bells.

I feel some of the ultra-2nd amendment activists who are against background checks (the militia movement and modern ultra conservative tea party libertarians) are conspiracy theorists who think Obama will become gay atheist muslim hitler-stalin and force science down their throats.

And I'm starting to think SUSY is a lost cause and is starting to show signs of pseudoscience, with all the convenient theory manipulation. It reminds me of luminiferous ether. We need a particle physics Einstein to bring a new theory paradigm.
Also, string theory sounds too much like blind faith than actual science.

I think I managed to make everyone angry, so I'm done.


----------



## Percy (Aug 6, 2013)

Clayton said:


> No they're not.


I have a friend who's just obsessed with them. This would be the most unpopular opinion to her.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I though spaying and neutering is done for population control, nowadays to prevent environmental damage. That isn't the same as blinding a bird.
> 
> Unpopular opinions? Hmm...I think some vegans are a bunch of rich white people who preach their lifestyle is better to poor people (who in some places can't afford super vegan organic raw food). I'm fine with vegetarians. But some of those greenpeace people are hurting the environmentalist message, telling people in poor countries that their only source of food is "immoral".
> 
> ...



To my knowledge they're looking for sparticles at the LHC, which would be equivalent to a higher vibrational frequency of the strings in their theory, in order to prove it. If they don't find anything I suppose they'll try some higher energies and then try a new theory eventually.

On the subjects of veganism being a rich pursuit, the reverse is ironically true in most of the world. Most of the world's vegetarians [not vegan, but you get the idea] are so because it's cheaper. In fact as countries like china and india complete industrialisation they will probably begin to consume much much more meat, rather than becoming 'rich enough to be vegan' or some such scenario.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't fully understand what is this thread about


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 6, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> To my knowledge they're looking for sparticles at the LHC, which would be equivalent to a higher vibrational frequency of the strings in their theory, in order to prove it. If they don't find anything I suppose they'll try some higher energies and then try a new theory eventually.


Maybe I'm biased against this sort of physics because I'm in condensed matter, and that field hardly ever gets coverage. Too "boring" for the media. Same with biophysics. But there are many cool things in those fields. You have high-temperature superconductors and the mechanics of viruses. That's just as cool to me as things in particle physics.


> On the subjects of veganism being a rich pursuit, the reverse is ironically true in most of the world. Most of the world's vegetarians [not vegan, but you get the idea] are so because it's cheaper. In fact as countries like china and india complete industrialisation they will probably begin to consume much much more meat, rather than becoming 'rich enough to be vegan' or some such scenario.



Yes, red meat is quite an unsustainable (environmentally) product, as is poultry and fish, at least when raised in the "factory farm" setting. I support vegetarianism (it's quite healthy...maybe I should set aside vegetarian days/weeks), but the additional restraints veganism places on people can be somewhat challenging, especially if it's raw veganism. Saying "no animal products or byproducts whatsoever, even if the animals aren't killed or harmed in any way" is hard to follow if you live by subsistence farming. In places where crops are harder to raise, people tend to raise animals for food, or at least their milk alongside what crops they can harvest. But still, they don't factory farm. Factory farming is a little (well, actually very much so) excessive, so I agree with vegans strongly there.

Maybe it's the association with PETA and certain evangelical members of the vegan community that hurts the vegan image.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2013)

I think that sounds interesting, but I confess I know little about it in comparison to fundamental physics. [which is like saying I know less words in Sanskrit than I do Latin] 

Oop, I forgot to mention it but fish farming in china is actually fairly sustainable because the fish are reared in the rice fields, which are submerged in water. It provides an environment for the fish and the fish enrich the growth of the rice, as well as establishing more of an ecosystem for other animals. 

I think you're right that extreme vegans tar the impression of vegans in general. When veganism is mentioned I usually think of people holding protest signs before whatever the average vegan might happen to be.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 6, 2013)

Truth be told, I'm not a big fan of Resident Evil. ...Or Earthbound. ...Or Metal Gear Solid. ...Or FPSs in general. ...Or Gurren Lagann. ...Or The World Ends With You. ...Or a lot of things now that I think of it.

Also, one of my absolute favorite animals are bats. Another one are tapirs. I adore bats and tapirs.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2013)

Digital art is inferior to traditional art.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I don't fully understand what is this thread about



Some men just want to watch the world burn.



Joshkbosh said:


> Call of duty is a HORRIBLE game. It gets boring after 10 minutes of gameplay. Gosh, its so freaking repetitive!



This guy knows what's up!

Unless you're referring to the pre-MW2 games as well, in which case I would have to respectfully disagree with you.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 6, 2013)

Saliva said:


> This guy knows what's up!
> 
> Unless you're referring to the pre-MW2 games as well, in which case I would have to respectfully disagree with you.



COD 4 was a great game.

I just regret it was ever a game because it was the point where gaming became "fashionable" and it sparked the retarded fad of cloning the shit out of what COD4's multiplayer did, as well Activision's business model.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Aug 6, 2013)

If you can't fit into Lululemon yoga pants, then don't bitch about it. You're fat, your fault.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't find body weight to be a good reason to judge someone. People are allowed to make what choices they want, including eating what they want. I don't understand why some people are all weird and judgmental about it. Why does it personally offend them? It has nothing to do with them or their life.


----------



## Percy (Aug 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> COD 4 was a great game.
> 
> I just regret it was ever a game because it was the point where gaming became "fashionable" and it sparked the retarded fad of cloning the shit out of what COD4's multiplayer did, as well Activision's business model.


Yeah, it went to shit after MW2, and people STILL play it because "It's cod"


----------



## Saga (Aug 6, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I don't find body weight to be a good reason to judge someone. People are allowed to make what choices they want, including eating what they want. I don't understand why some people are all weird and judgmental about it. Why does it personally offend them? It has nothing to do with them or their life.


But we can see that this person is unhealthy
It shows that they don't respect their body, so why should anyone else respect it?
People care about people, believe it or not. Nowadays it's hard to tell if compassion still exists, however.
Tuff luvs betch :v



Percy said:


> Yeah, it went to shit after MW2, and people STILL play it because "It's cod"


I played the shit out of mw2
I thought it was so kewl because MOAR GUNS
MOAR ATTACHMENTS
MOAR KILLSTREAKS
MOAR CAMOS
BULLET WHIZZING SOUND


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2013)

Saga said:


> BULLET WHIZZING SOUND



I don't know why I laughed.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 6, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> Most of the problems are caused by irresponsible breeding


Not actually true. The way Pugs are is caused purely by "responsible" breeding. People who breed these dogs to look the way they do are the reason why they have so many problems.
It's people like this that encourage these horrible animals being bred: http://melaniehopes.tumblr.com/post/39396222114/leupagus-fucking-pugs-how-do-they-work-they
My reply, with an explanation into why these dogs are so horrible, is as follows:
_"Sorry to burst your bubble butâ€¦ no, thatâ€™s not the reason why.
Pugs often suffer from hip dysplasia (more than HALF of them!!! They were ranked 2nd worst of 157 breeds tested!): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hip_dysplasia_(canine)
Arthritis in the joints
and luxating kneecaps (the kneecap floats around freely): http://www.pugvillage.com/pug-health/pug-genetic-issues

"Pugs affected by it may also have difficulty sitting down and getting up, and run in a bunny hop style, lifting both legs up at the same time, and jetting them outward."

These pugs are not PRONKING, theyâ€™re not cute, theyâ€™re suffering from LUXATING PATELLAS and likely hip dysplasia.

EDIT: Loling at the â€œbiologist 4 lyfe" tag. A biologist or anybody who spends a great deal of their time learning about all aspects of animals should at least know that dogs donâ€™t run like this. Very basic stuff._"



PapayaShark said:


> or people who have no idea how to care about them :c


All of them. Including the "responsible" breeders.



PapayaShark said:


> Pugs(and other wrinkly dogs) needs regular cleaning of their wrinkles, but there are so many who dont know that :c


No dog should be so fucked up that it needs you to clean it's wrinkles/skin folds or else it gets bacterial infections.



PapayaShark said:


> Or people who live in really hot places buy them,  when they do not do well in heat :c


This is caused entirely by the breeders/the breed. Pugs can't breathe, they were bred to have their faces like that. That is what they were intended to look like.



PapayaShark said:


> But larger, more "normal" dogs often have just as many problems. Like hip and elbow dysplasia, bone cancer, heart problems and bloating :c


Smaller dog breeds have a myriad of disorders and diseases. How many a larger dog has is a moot point.



PastryOfApathy said:


> The fact that 8 people agree with you proves that you're all inhuman monsters.


8 people who realize how horrible Pugs are. Boston Terriers aren't far behind, FYI.



Percy said:


> I have a friend who's just obsessed with them. This would be the most unpopular opinion to her.


Your friend is probably really ignorant.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Aug 6, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> Well, they're kinda still learning since they've only been around for a few years. So I don't see why you expect geniuses or something. You were like that once too, ya know.



I never said I expected anything. You're right, though, I was no different at their age, but that doesn't negate my dislike of them.



Saliva said:


> What a shit opinion.



I see what you did thar.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2013)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> I see what you did thar.



I was worried that was too subtle.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 6, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I don't find body weight to be a good reason to judge someone. People are allowed to make what choices they want, including eating what they want. I don't understand why some people are all weird and judgmental about it. Why does it personally offend them? It has nothing to do with them or their life.


If their kids are also obese, I see it as child abuse (if the kids are young and not teens who make their own decisions). Live as you like, but don't make other people join you in an unhealthy lifestyle.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 6, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> No, they aren't.
> Ugly little shits. They're like the orcs of dogs.


 They're better looking than Pekingese, which look like downsy dust mops, with a personality to match.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2013)

Doom 3 was a good game.

Quake 4 was pretty good too.

The fact that I'm an idDrone has nothing to do with my opinion, I swear.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 6, 2013)

- Dogs are overrated to shit.

- Star Wars is overrated to shit.

- Comic books are overrated to shit.

- Super hero stuff is overrated to shit.

- Call of Duty is overrated to shit.

- Halo is overrated to shit.

- Kingdom Hearts is overrated to shit.

- Coach purses are overrated to shit.

- Subscribing to cable networks is a dumb, outdated practice when the internet lets you stream almost goddamn everything, any time you want, (mostly) commercial free. It needs to go the way of the VHS.

- Some kids just need their little asses beaten.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 6, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> They're better looking than Pekingese, which look like downsy dust mops, with a personality to match.



Pekes look like pugs when the fur is shaved off: http://dogs.thefuntimesguide.com/fi...-summer-shave-by-shoe-the-Linux-Librarian.jpg

This is what Pugs used to look like: http://24.media.tumblr.com/a4d80e8363f117ac5f20beae7f43fbf9/tumblr_mql1soKM9M1sxxql3o1_500.jpg


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2013)

I like the old pug better.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> - Some kids just need their little asses beaten.



That people who think this shouldn't be entitled to have children, that it will eventually be viewed in the same regard as wife beating has come to be.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> - Comic books are overrated to shit.



How can an entire story-telling medium be overrated?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 6, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> That people who think this shouldn't be entitled to have children, that it will eventually be viewed in the same regard as wife beating has come to be.



Are you seriously comparing a spanking to wife beating? Seriously?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> That people who think this shouldn't be entitled to have children, that it will eventually be viewed in the same regard as wife beating has come to be.


People who think children shouldn't be punished shouldn't have children.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2013)

Aleu said:


> People who think children shouldn't be punished shouldn't have children.



Did I say that? 

No.


----------



## Azure (Aug 6, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Are you seriously comparing a spanking to wife beating? Seriously?


IM HITTING YOU FOR YOUR OWN GOOD

sound familiar?


----------



## Misomie (Aug 6, 2013)

@Clayton- Breeding is slowly becoming better though. I forgot which kennel club it was, but one of them set a new standard for GSDs that made that slope in their back legs a breed disqualification. :3 I view responsible breeders as people who put genetic health before temperment and look. Have you heard ofbthis cat breed someone is/was working on? The cat had horribly mutated/deformed front legs and so the owner was/is going to start a breeding project to keep the mutation going because it's "cute." Other deformities that should be shunned are pop eyed goldfish and balloon mollies.


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 6, 2013)

Azure said:


> IM HITTING YOU FOR YOUR OWN GOOD
> 
> sound familiar?


Yes. Mommy PLEASE STOP. True story. She also threw a coffee mug at my head once.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Did I say that?
> 
> No.


A child put in time out or scorned is not punishment. They only learn that they can get away with it because "oh noes, I have to stay inside. I got scolded, whatever shall I do?"

Some children just will not respond unless you give them a reason.



Misomie said:


> Other deformities that should be shunned are pop eyed goldfish and balloon mollies.


The fuck is a balloon mollie?


----------



## Azure (Aug 6, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Yes. Mommy PLEASE STOP. True story. She also threw a coffee mug at my head once.


coffee much? try a doorknob directly to the front teeth

all that "discipline" made me the shifty low life i am today

thanks non biological adopted father


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2013)

The horror stories users on FA have posted about being beaten unconscious are more what I had in mind, although hitting children in general is quite disgusting and, contrary to conservative notion,s it doesn't mean they grow up right and it's not unavoidable. 

Hitting an adult would be unacceptable; that's not the way adults solve their problems. Hitting people in order to get them to do what you want really ought not to be the message one sends to children.




Aleu said:


> Some children just will not respond unless you give them a reason.



And that reason doesn't need to be violence.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 6, 2013)

Azure said:


> IM HITTING YOU FOR YOUR OWN GOOD
> 
> sound familiar?



So a Mom spanking a child a few times for bad behavior is the same thing as beating the ever-loving shit out of your wife. What planet do you guys live on?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2013)

Protip: Spanking a child isn't beating it to shitting death.

It's a smack on the butt. Jesus fucking christ


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So a Mom spanking a child a few times for bad behavior is the same thing as beating the ever-loving shit out of your wife. What planet do you guys live on?



No, this wasn't suggested. The stories users from fa posted about being hit until they lost consciousness are practically the same though, and ideally hitting _anybody_ should be avoided.


whenever the subject of physical punishment comes up, zealots shout that they want to beat children, then retreat and say 'it's only a slap'. Truly ridiculous pleading given the high frequency of anecdotes from users who got far worse than that. 

You can't disguise violence against children as just innocuous slapping. We all know far worse goes on than that and that it's not even a rarity.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2013)

There's abuse, then there's spanking. The two are not interchangeable.

If one does interchange them then they're sicker fucks.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 6, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> That people who think this shouldn't be entitled to have children, that it will eventually be viewed in the same regard as wife beating has come to be.


Some kids are unruly little shitheads that don't give a single fuck. Beating their asses does work, and I've seen it work. The "spare the rod" mentality is why they're left to lose control and revert to the mentality of little goddamned monkeys that wreck everything when they enter a store or any public place. Those kinds of kids you just absolutely _loathe_ having to deal with. 

And there's a world of difference between child abuse and smacking a child across the ass with a board or one's hand.
There's also a world of difference between that, and beating your wife who is an adult that can make their own decisions and you're not in any position of responsibility for or expected to raise. 




Saliva said:


> How can an entire story-telling medium be overrated?


Let me reword this.
"The whole comic book geek culture thing is overrated to shit."
You know what I'm talking about. 
"Comics are amazing. Batman is amazing. Spiderman is amazing. The Avengers is amazing. Aren't I just the geekiest geek comic geek u gaiz? Am I cool yet?"


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 6, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> No, this wasn't suggested. The stories users from fa posted about being hit until they lost consciousness are practically the same though, and ideally hitting _anybody_ should be avoided.



I do believe what you said was "[spanking] will eventually be viewed in the same  regard as wife beating has come to be."

If that isn't suggesting they're the same I don't know what is.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Let me reword this.
> "The whole comic book geek culture thing is overrated to shit."
> You know what I'm talking about.
> "Comics are amazing. Batman is amazing. Spiderman is amazing. The Avengers is amazing. Aren't I just the geekiest geek comic geek u gaiz? Am I cool yet?"



Alright, that makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I do believe what you said was "[spanking] will eventually be viewed in the same  regard as wife beating has come to be."
> 
> If that isn't suggesting they're the same I don't know what is.



I quoted someone talking about the desire to beat children. Treatment not unlike that suffered by wives at the hands of violent husbands has been described by users from their childhood on this forum already, in disturbingly large volumes. 

I'm not supportive of slapping children either, but wouldn't word my stance so strongly about that. 

When vael starts talking about slapping a kid with their hand, and then even a board, well...then aleu's words about how spanking and abuse aren't interchangeable sort of dissolve at the edges, though.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 6, 2013)

I agree that hitting a child is wrong. I was spanked as a child and I distinctly remember feeling hatred/rage when I was spanked however when I was correctly scolded I felt bad for my actions. Being spanked made me regret nothing. I also can't stand when people hit their pets as a form of punishment.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 6, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> When vael starts talking about slapping a kid with their hand, and then even a board, well...then aleu's words about how spanking and abuse aren't interchangeable sort of dissolve at the edges, though.



What? Sorry I'm having trying to understand this logic. A simple spank on the ass is bad because someone once beat a kid with a board? You're not making any sense.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 6, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Some children just will not respond unless you give them a reason.


I think this is mainly because of how the kid was raised. If it was taught respect and whatnot, it'd be more likely to obey verbal scoldings.





Aleu said:


> The fuck is a balloon mollie?


It's a fish in the aquarium trade with a deformed swim bladder so it constatly looks bloated (or as the name implies, a balloon).


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> What? Sorry I'm having trying to understand this logic. A simple spank on the ass is bad because someone once beat a kid with a board? You're not making any sense.



Vaelarsa spoke about slapping a child, and also about hitting the child with a board. I was suggesting he was perhaps an example of one of the 'slippery slopes' that aleu said were sick fuckers.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 6, 2013)

I really like limp bizkit, and I get mad at people who think they suck


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 6, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Vaelarsa spoke about slapping a child, and also about hitting the child with a board. I was suggesting he was perhaps an example of one of the 'slippery slopes' that aleu said were sick fuckers.



Oh so you were using a logical fallacy okay carry on.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Oh so you were using a logical fallacy okay carry on.



You might view it as fallacious, but there's more than enough users who have been horrifically beaten on this website. Just in this thread someone describes being hit in the teeth with a doorknob. 

Slippery slopes actually do exist. It's only a fallacy when the proposed mechanism is flawed or doesn't exist.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 6, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> You might view it as fallacious, but there's more than enough users who have been horrifically beaten on this website. Just in this thread someone describes being hit in the teeth with a doorknob.



But do you have any evidence that he only started beating him with a doorknob and lord knows what else because he started spanking him and fell down this supposed slope?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2013)

No one is doubting abuse exists. However not all people who do corporeal punishment abuse their children.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2013)

Aleu said:


> No one is doubting abuse exists. However not all people who do corporeal punishment abuse their children.



Of course not, although anybody who starts using implements that would be more at home in a BDSM fetish scene is seriously pushing it.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 6, 2013)

How does a child even come to be an insufferable little shit to the point of being so demonized? You know, the sorts who throw fits in supermarkets you see all the time in TV?
The parents have gotta be at fault for that, one way or another.
That said, I can't really trust their judgement when they say ,with utmost conviction, that spanking is the best way to discipline their kid.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 6, 2013)

I was hit, spanked, soaped, hotsauced, etc.
Did that make me respect my parents? Nope, just made me be more cautious with how I swore lmao.
I distinctly remember going to tell my dad "fuck you", thought that I was gonna get hit, so I switched it to "f you" ahahha

*EDIT:* I should make an addition here. I wasn't a troublemaker as a kid. I kept to myself and never got into any fights. Regardless, I got physical corrections/punishments for the rare circumstances where I DID act like an asshole. I really think that punishments shouldn't be a blanket method for all kids, and I don't think that people should be using physical corrections on kids. It's not right.
Children are like dogs. You won't smack a dog to teach it right from wrong, don't smack a kid.
Yeah, I compared children to dogs. Dogs are cooler though.



Misomie said:


> @Clayton- Breeding is slowly becoming better though. I forgot which kennel club it was, but one of them set a new standard for GSDs that made that slope in their back legs a breed disqualification. :3 I view responsible breeders as people who put genetic health before temperment and look. Have you heard ofbthis cat breed someone is/was working on? The cat had horribly mutated/deformed front legs and so the owner was/is going to start a breeding project to keep the mutation going because it's "cute." Other deformities that should be shunned are pop eyed goldfish and balloon mollies.


Well that's good. The only reason I ever see these days for sloped GSDs is "it's in the standard". Okay? Yeah? Well your standard is going to cause the muscles in your GSD's hindquarters to diminish early and look extremely disgusting and weak  It's in the standard!!!

Yes I do, that person should be fucking arrested. Horrifying. I think she called them "Twisty Cats".
Inbred, crippled, disgusting cats.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 6, 2013)

You know what's way overhyped? Shark week...


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2013)

There needs to be a snake week. They're so cute and underrated.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 6, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> You know what's way overhyped? Shark week...


Well you are just the worst type of person!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Percy (Aug 6, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> You know what's way overhyped? Shark week...


Honestly I agree with that. It just seems like the same stuff every year. o-o


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 7, 2013)

Fedoras should be illegal.


----------



## OshiiRyuu (Aug 7, 2013)

I tend to not like Homestuck, Vocaloid, and dear bob, I SWEAR, LoL to a point. 
I go to anime con's and that's all I freaking see, and sometimes wanna be like, "CAN WE BRING BACK OLD SCHOOL HERE?!"


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 7, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So a Mom spanking a child a few times for bad behavior is the same thing as beating the ever-loving shit out of your wife. What planet do you guys live on?



Most of those has-been parents that spanked their kids did that shit out of pure anger and frustration, not out of the desire to teach them a lesson. If anything, that reasoning is a major cop-out and a pathetic one at best.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 7, 2013)

If you wouldn't teach your wife/husband/boyfriend/girlfriend that something is bothering you by hitting them, you shouldn't do it to your kid.


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2013)

I was about to say something about how teenagers shouldn't be activists but no that's just Tumblr. :v

Retarded isn't really a slur. 


Artillery Spam said:


> Most of those has-been parents that spanked their kids did that shit out of pure anger and frustration, not out of the desire to teach them a lesson. If anything, that reasoning is a major cop-out and a pathetic one at best.


Obviously white people don't know how corporal punishment works then :v

The key word was a few times. _Few_. As in you only pull that punishment out if nothing else works. Think of it this way. If you constantly tell a child who insists on putting their hand over an open flame and they refuse to listen, eventually they'll learn that fire hurts and they shouldn't put their hand near it. Even though they were told numerous times. 

It's not very comparable to hitting an adult either.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 7, 2013)

Willow said:


> Retarded isn't really a slur.



While the word itself isn't a slur, it's partially become one. Retarded means hindered, slowed down, etc. When applied to mentally disabled people, it's a slur saying that they're slow, inept, etc. Not all mentally disabled people or people who fall under that category are slow or "vegetables". Unfortunately, it's a blanket-slur that covers all mentally disabled people.
It's like fag, a word that didn't originate as a slur but has since become one.

I try not to use the term retarded because it's inappropriate to do so. Today's use of retarded is generally meant to mean "stupid", "dumb", "weird", etc, and is kind of the same reason why gays don't like the term "gay" being used to describe something that's dumb.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 7, 2013)

Willow said:


> Obviously white people don't know how corporal punishment works then :v



Willow pls you've never been smacked with a bible by your Gaelic screaming granda :v

I don't think it's wrong to give a child a slap when they're out of line. Once a child figures out the only consequences of their actions are stern words and maybe being sent to their room (where all their toys and games are) they'll continue with the bad behaviour. There's always one or two little shits that get wise to this and take complete advantage. No child likes being smacked though, so they be good to avoid it. No one's at fault really, children can be cruel little people and a parent can only have so much influence and control over them.


----------



## Tao (Aug 7, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Willow pls you've never been smacked with a bible by your Gaelic screaming granda :v
> 
> I don't think it's wrong to give a child a slap when they're out of line. Once a child figures out the only consequences of their actions are stern words and maybe being sent to their room (where all their toys and games are) they'll continue with the bad behaviour. There's always one or two little shits that get wise to this and take complete advantage. No child likes being smacked though, so they be good to avoid it. No one's at fault really, children can be cruel little people and a parent can only have so much influence and control over them.



They _do _â€‹sell muzzles and collars and leashes for your children. Better than spanking.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 7, 2013)

When my boyfriend gets out of line, I give him a smack too.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 7, 2013)

Tao said:


> They _do _â€‹sell muzzles and collars and leashes for your children. Better than spanking.



This makes me sad.


----------



## Tao (Aug 7, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> This makes me sad.



Shock collar? ^_^


----------



## Aleu (Aug 7, 2013)

Clayton said:


> If you wouldn't teach your wife/husband/boyfriend/girlfriend that something is bothering you by hitting them, you shouldn't do it to your kid.


A child's mentality should never, ever, ever be compared to that of an adult or even a teenager. Brain development is completely different from these stages. Children aren't midget adults.

Also it seems that people keep missing the guidelines that come with spankings. It accounts for age, where to spank, etc. But I guess people just want to rage about "child abuse" just to make themselves look high and mighty when really they understand next to nothing about what it actually entails.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> A child's mentality should never, ever, ever be compared to that of an adult or even a teenager. Brain development is completely different from these stages. Children aren't midget adults.
> 
> Also it seems that people keep missing the guidelines that come with spankings. It accounts for age, where to spank, etc. But I guess people just want to rage about "child abuse" just to make themselves look high and mighty when really they understand next to nothing about what it actually entails.



You're right, I was wrong.
Children are like clay that you need to mould and shape by smacking. These emotionally-fragile, easily-scarred human beings need to be hotsauced to show 'em what for!

I don't give a shit "where to spank". The number of times the earth rotates and making where you smack change is bullshit.
I wouldn't smack a baby.
I wouldn't smack a toddler.
I wouldn't smack a preteen.
I wouldn't smack a teenager.
I wouldn't smack an adult.
I wouldn't smack a senior.

I don't smack people because I don't teach people that they're upsetting me by hitting them "in a certain area".
"Guidelines" for hitting someone to change the way they behave.. ahahah.

I got spanked as a kid. "Guidelines" and "rules" don't mean shit. You're teaching your kid not to do something by causing them to fear you and causing them physical pain.


Like dogs, children can be taught not to do something through means other than hitting. I don't train dogs by hitting them, isn't that surprising?!?! What?!?1 How can that be possible?
Well, you see, when working with an animal that has the potential to LITERALLY rip your face off in half a second, you tend to not want to use methods that involve smacking or "spanking" the animal. What animal learns right from wrong that way? That's a little weird, don't you think?
How come I can train dogs to listen to me without smacking them, but people still can't understand how to train kids to behave without smacking them?
A child can't rip your face off in half a second. One would think that people would actually smack an animal built for such a thing in order to get them to fear you so they won't attack you... but.. that isn't the case.
Why?
Why is it that I can train an animal that is FAR less intelligent but FAR more dangerous in a way that doesn't involve hitting?


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2013)

Clayton said:


> While the word itself isn't a slur, it's partially become one. Retarded means hindered, slowed down, etc. When applied to mentally disabled people, it's a slur saying that they're slow, inept, etc. Not all mentally disabled people or people who fall under that category are slow or "vegetables". Unfortunately, it's a blanket-slur that covers all mentally disabled people.
> It's like fag, a word that didn't originate as a slur but has since become one.
> 
> I try not to use the term retarded because it's inappropriate to do so. Today's use of retarded is generally meant to mean "stupid", "dumb", "weird", etc, and is kind of the same reason why gays don't like the term "gay" being used to describe something that's dumb.


To be kind of fair though, mentally disabled people are inept/slow to a certain degree. The difference between retarded and gay is that retarded has always meant slow and slow has always been used to describe someone who is thought to be stupid. Unlike gay which meant happy. 

Not to say you should call mentally handicapped people retarded or stupid but people get really up in arms when you use it in passing like "OMG DON'T USE THAT IT'S OFFENSIVE". When it's really not. 



Seekrit said:


> Willow pls you've never been smacked with a bible by your Gaelic screaming granda :v


Touche :v



> I don't think it's wrong to give a child a slap when they're out of line. Once a child figures out the only consequences of their actions are stern words and maybe being sent to their room (where all their toys and games are) they'll continue with the bad behaviour. There's always one or two little shits that get wise to this and take complete advantage. No child likes being smacked though, so they be good to avoid it. No one's at fault really, children can be cruel little people and a parent can only have so much influence and control over them.


Basically this. The amount of parents who just repeat their child's name constantly but in a slightly harsher tone than the last while they're running rampant in a store is incredible.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 7, 2013)

Nah, child abuse isn't what I'm aiming for.

When I was little, I was pretty much spanked for the dumbest of shit that didn't require spankings at all. The only thing that spanking did for me was make me hate everyone and everything around me. Spankings made school even worse than what it should have been because I literally couldn't knock other people's failed abortions the fuck out because I was more scared of meeting the wrong end of a leather belt when I got home than what the kids at school would do to me. Pissing in the bed due to an underdeveloped bladder? A spanking will solve it! Never the mind the fact that no one knew what the fuck they were doing when it came to that common medical issue. 

Seriously, I have a feeling most of today's shit parents spank because they have _no idea_ what they're doing.


----------



## Tao (Aug 7, 2013)

Clayton said:


> You're right, I was wrong.
> Children are like clay that you need to mould and shape by smacking. These emotionally-fragile, easily-scarred human beings need to be hotsauced to show 'em what for!
> 
> I don't give a shit "where to spank". The number of times the earth rotates and making where you smack change is bullshit.
> ...



According to Freud's theory of the psychosexual stages, depending on when you hit your child they could grow up to have various problems ranging from being messy and ADD to being a serial rapist.


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 7, 2013)

Tao said:


> According to Freud's theory of the psychosexual stages, depending on when you hit your child they could grow up to have various problems ranging from being messy and ADD to being a *serial rapist.*


Well shit, that explains a lot. Thanks Mom and Dad.


----------



## Tao (Aug 7, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Well shit. Thanks Mom and Dad.



It's not entirely dependent on fixation of a psychosexual stage, but it definitely can be a contributing factor.

Please don't rape me serially.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 7, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Nah, child abuse isn't what I'm aiming for.
> 
> When I was little, I was pretty much spanked for the dumbest of shit that didn't require spankings at all. The only thing that spanking did for me was make me hate everyone and everything around me. Spankings made school even worse than what it should have been because I literally couldn't knock other people's failed abortions the fuck out because I was more scared of meeting the wrong end of a leather belt when I got home than what the kids at school would do to me. Pissing in the bed due to an underdeveloped bladder? A spanking will solve it! Never the mind the fact that no one knew what the fuck they were doing when it came to that common medical issue.
> 
> Seriously, I have a feeling most of today's shit parents spank because they have _no idea_ what they're doing.



Spanking is and always has been a method of teaching people not to do something by causing them to fear you - that's all it is. "I won't skip school because I'll get spanked"
School being something that you don't want to go to but have to _because you fear you will get hit if you don't_.
Does spanking make me want to go to school? Hell no, school sucks! I want to stay home - but I won't, because I don't want to get fucking hit, so I will put up with the lesser of the two in order to get out of being spanked.

That is how spanking works. That is the ONLY WAY it works.

We can even switch it up.
I won't skip school because my parents will take away my xbox if I do.
I won't skip school because my parents will take away my computer if I do.
I won't skip school because my parents will hit me with a belt if I do.
I won't skip school because my parents won't let me go to the dance if I do.

You see, we're teaching the kids that "if you do ___ that I don't like, I will do something you don't like". With the "I will take away your shit", it's FAR less harmful than hitting your kid. Kids don't get scarred because you take away their Xbox or don't let them go to a dance or party. Kids DO however get scarred from physical abuse - spanking.
I used to get my internet access taken away when I didn't go to school, that sucked ass. Did I like school? Nope. When it was taken away from me, did I start liking school? Nope. Why did I go to school if I didn't like it? Was it because I respected my parents? Nope. I went because if I didn't, I'd lose internet access for a day.
My parents would take something valuable from me if I didn't go to school. That is the way it would work - I would be "encouraged" to go to school because I liked having internet, and if I didn't go, I'd lose that valuable thing.

Parents don't know what they're doing at all. They have the same olde fashioned ideals about raising kids like people used to have with dogs. You know, the ol' choke, hang, slap, spank, etc to dogs.
For some reason, we've progressed further in dog training than we have in child-raising lol.



Tao said:


> According to Freud's theory of the psychosexual stages, depending on when you hit your child they could grow up to have various problems ranging from being messy and ADD to being a serial rapist.


I heard something on the radio before about kids who were spanked as kids were more likely to be into BDSM when they were older - so I believe this entirely.


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 7, 2013)

Clayton said:


> I heard something on the radio before about kids who were spanked as kids were more likely to be into* BDSM* when they were older - so I believe this entirely.


Mom, Dad... y u do this to me!?


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 7, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, at what age is it appropriate to spank a kid, and why/why not? 
Baby?
Toddler?
Preteen?
Teenager?


----------



## Tao (Aug 7, 2013)

Clayton said:


> I heard something on the radio before about kids who were spanked as kids were more likely to be into BDSM when they were older - so I believe this entirely.



That's true. There are several stages of children exploring their unconcious sexuality by stimulating body parts, such as when a baby puts things in their mouth. If the child somehow is fixated on a stage, it will have an impact on the child's personality as an adult.



Clayton said:


> Just out of curiosity, at what age is it appropriate to spank a kid, and why/why not?
> Baby?
> Toddler?
> Preteen?
> Teenager?



I'm a teenager and you can spank me all you want


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 7, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Most of those has-been parents that spanked their kids did that shit out of pure anger and frustration, not out of the desire to teach them a lesson. If anything, that reasoning is a major cop-out and a pathetic one at best.



I didn't know you could read the minds of every parent to ever exist. That's pretty impressive, you should make some serious cash on that.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 7, 2013)

If a child is fucked up when they're a kid, has something traumatic happen to them, etc, it can scar them for life.
Abusive cycles repeat. 
I know yeah yeah Dr.Phil etc etc yeah

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5Ztv1FoHz8

Watch this.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 7, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I didn't know you could read the minds of every parent to ever exist. That's pretty impressive, you should make some serious cash on that.



I'll sell you the secret to my amazing powers for two bucks.

Also, notice the word 'most'. 

most =/= all


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 7, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> I'll sell you the secret to my amazing powers for two bucks.
> 
> Also, notice the word 'most'.
> 
> most =/= all



Regardless of whether you meant most as opposed to all, you're  still claiming to know the intentions of majority of parents.

Also, do you accept paypal? I think I may have enough pennies saved up from my allowance.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 7, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Regardless of whether you meant most as opposed to all, you're  still claiming to know the intentions of majority of parents.
> 
> Also, do you accept paypal? I think I may have enough pennies saved up from my allowance.



"Most of those has-been parents [...] out of pure anger and frustration, not out of the desire to teach them a lesson."

What he says is partially true. They're angry at their kid for a reason and hit them to teach them a lesson, kinda like a bully or a wifebeater or whatever, you know 

You owe him $2.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 7, 2013)

Clayton said:


> While the word itself isn't a slur, it's partially become one. Retarded means hindered, slowed down, etc. When applied to mentally disabled people, it's a slur saying that they're slow, inept, etc. Not all mentally disabled people or people who fall under that category are slow or "vegetables". Unfortunately, it's a blanket-slur that covers all mentally disabled people.
> It's like fag, a word that didn't originate as a slur but has since become one.
> 
> I try not to use the term retarded because it's inappropriate to do so. Today's use of retarded is generally meant to mean "stupid", "dumb", "weird", etc, and is kind of the same reason why gays don't like the term "gay" being used to describe something that's dumb.



...can I have your children, Clayton?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't understand how I ever got through Shadow of the Colossus when I was younger. Fucking got rid of that game. Can't stand it today. lul


----------



## Aleu (Aug 7, 2013)

So Clayton. How would you take away something from a kid that was raised without a computer, vidya games, and hated social gatherings?
Or just simply didn't give a shit? None of the whole "I'll take away x if you do y" never worked on me because I didn't care about any of that stuff.
"YOU'RE GROUNDED"
ok, whatever. There's no one to play with anyway.
"NO GAMES FOR YOU"
pfft, I didn't have any.

Holy shit it's almost different scenarios call for it. GASP.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2013)

The assumption seems to be that, in the absence of suggesting a specific punishment for _every single situation_, that we should presume violence is justified by default.

 Your argument isn't afforded that position and teaching children not to manipulate others with violence ought to be given more consideration.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 7, 2013)

Joshkbosh said:


> I find eggnog to be quite disgusting..



I don't think we have that in the UK, but even the name sounds dreadful.
Eggs...in something that you drink...


----------



## Aleu (Aug 7, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> The assumption seems to be that, in the absence of suggesting a specific punishment for _every single situation_, that we should presume violence is justified by default.
> 
> Your argument isn't afforded that position and teaching children not to manipulate others with violence ought to be given more consideration.


And your assumption seems to be that a whack on the butt equates beating them senseless or would lead to it.

I could easily say taking away a child's stuff would lead to theft because stealing a person's things is okay if you don't like them. Right?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> So Clayton. How would you take away something from a kid that was raised without a computer, vidya games, and hated social gatherings?
> Or just simply didn't give a shit? None of the whole "I'll take away x if you do y" never worked on me because I didn't care about any of that stuff.
> "YOU'RE GROUNDED"
> ok, whatever. There's no one to play with anyway.
> ...


I'm reminded of when one of my cousins was just absolutely out of control and even set his mom's house on fire.
My dad was given permission to beat his little ass, and he straightened right up. Haven't had those problems since.
Sometimes, kids just need it.


*Opinion:*
- People put way too much investment in "perfect teeth." They're a thing to chew your food with, not a fucking designer accessory.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> And your assumption seems to be that *a whack on the butt equates beating them senseless *or would lead to it.
> 
> I could easily say taking away a child's stuff would lead to theft because stealing a person's things is okay if you don't like them. Right?



I've repeatedly said I wasn't stating that. The fact that people in this thread, who can be considered randomly selected, brought up stories that are either definitely or very close to child abuse on this topic shows that this really _isn't_ all about a whack on the butt. 

We're talking door knobs in the teeth and children being beaten for bed wetting. We should expect to find that kind of commentary very rarely, rather than virtually guaranteed whenever this topic is brought up. 

Taking away luxuries provided to a child on the condition they perform well isn't stealing. If your phone is cut off because you didn't pay the bill it hasn't been 'stolen' from you. Beating people is invariably violent.


----------



## Azure (Aug 7, 2013)

i think the word retarded is perfectly acceptable to use in daily speech


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 7, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> On the subject, didn't the words 'dumb' 'idiot' and 'imbecile' all used to be broad medical descriptions too? I think 'retard' will probably end up in that company of words eventually.
> 
> I hope that 'autistic' doesn't though, because that word's much more specific and barbed in my view.



I think when people use "autistic" as an insult they're implying the other person is like Rain Man or something, not exactly stupid.

Then again there really are people out there that throw that word around without even having the most basic idea of what it is.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 7, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> On the subject, didn't the words 'dumb' 'idiot' and 'imbecile' all used to be broad medical descriptions too? I think 'retard' will probably end up in that company of words eventually.
> 
> I hope that 'autistic' doesn't though, because that word's much more specific and barbed in my view.



I hope not, too.

Dumb, idiot, imbecile, and retarded are/were broad terms that are all now molded to refer to stupidity. "Autistic" is far more specific unlike the previous broad terms (yet still broad considering the spectrum). 

If "autistic" is used in such a way, or "aspie" turns from affectionate aspie-to-aspie term to a slur, well GG you pieces of shit. Now if I try and use the term that refers to my altered perceptions, sensations, and thought trains, I may as well be saying that I'm subhuman or saying that I'm stunted despite the fact that I and a lot of people on the milder end of the spectrum are typically more intelligent and rational than you are.

People need to read some fucking books every once in a while.

Autism is a SPECTRUM.

Autism affects people, varies, presents, and manifests itself in MANY different ways.

People don't and won't get this into their minds. They then don't believe it when I tell them. Which is seriously unhelpful.

I always get either the "YOU DON'T LOOK AUTISTIC" thing, or the "OMG SHOW US YOUR AUTISTIC NUMERIC AND MEMORY SUPERPOWERS".

People really need just a _little_ education.

*To clarify:*



Saliva said:


> I think when people use "autistic" as an insult  they're implying the other person is like Rain Man or something, not  exactly stupid.



This I can get behind. It actually has its roots in an actual kind of ASD case. There are also plenty of movie characters who exhibit aspie symptoms at varying levels. Rain Man, Terminator, C-3P0, Mr. Spock, and Bishop from Aliens. Pay close attention and read a bit about ASD, you'll see it.



> Then again there really are people out there that throw that word around  without even having the most basic idea of what it is.



_This_ is what pisses me off.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2013)

I like tired eyes. I think tired eyes are good


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 7, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I like tired eyes. I think tired eyes are good



Tired eyes are fucking sexy and I am thankful I have them 75% of the time.

God damn, does that sound self-centered.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 7, 2013)

I love tired eyes.

And when I see ladies with sunken tired eyes I feel smiley.

I'm personally happy with my tired eyes, especially with how they look in certain lighting conditions. I should draw more characters with tired eyes.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 7, 2013)

The dangerously insane should be euthanized, and Godwin can suck a shit-encrustd cock.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 7, 2013)

I feel a lot better about having horrible dark circles under my eyes pretty much 24/7. Thanks everybody. I've finally found an upside to having a sleep disorder.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2013)

Idk why I like the black bits under the eyes. I suppose it signals a kindred soul to me as I am tired all the time. 
I also like being tired and often melancholic


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 7, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> ...can I have your children, Clayton?


If by children you mean my pets, no way!!!!!!



Aleu said:


> So Clayton. How would you take away something from a kid that was raised without a computer, vidya games, and hated social gatherings?
> Or just simply didn't give a shit? None of the whole "I'll take away x if you do y" never worked on me because I didn't care about any of that stuff.
> "YOU'RE GROUNDED"
> ok, whatever. There's no one to play with anyway.
> ...


Hmmm
What is something unpleasant we can make a child do that they fucking hate?
HMMM
Clean the house
Dust the house
Mow the lawn
Clean the gutters
Get a job to pay off any damage they did.

Guess what Aleu, you and I were alike. I didn't have friends, I didn't like hanging out with people, grounding me was a fucking pleasure, _but I was never a jackass_.
Explain to me why hitting a kid who didn't do anything to deserve it is okay. Because I'm an introvert and was as a child, that means it's okay to smack me around?



Neon Poi said:


> I feel a lot better about having horrible dark circles under my eyes pretty much 24/7. Thanks everybody. I've finally found an upside to having a sleep disorder.



I like it too, it gives me boners to see someone who looks mysterious


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 7, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Idk why I like the black bits under the eyes. I suppose it signals a kindred soul to me as I am tired all the time.
> I also like being tired and often melancholic



I never understood why I find them appealing either.

It just suggests a lot of the "unusual" personality traits. Or tastes/interests/hobbies. I'd find a dishevelled zombie-eyed young lady with no makeup and minor skin flaws twenty times more eye-catching and interest-capturing than Orange Party Girl #001698


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I never understood why I find them appealing either.
> 
> It just suggests a lot of the "unusual" personality traits. Or tastes/interests/hobbies. I'd find a dishevelled zombie-eyed young lady with no makeup and minor skin flaws twenty times more eye-catching and interest-capturing than Orange Party Girl #001698


This so much. I like flaws.
I'd much rather find a flawed person than a perfect one.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 7, 2013)

Clayton said:


> If by children you mean my pets, no way!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hmmm
> ...


Who said it's okay to smack an introverted child around? Oh right, no one.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Who said it's okay to smack an introverted child around? Oh right, no one.



I didn't hear anybody tell me that there were any guidelines on who could or couldn't be smacked 
I asked, what ages are okay to be spanked? What locations are appropriate areas to spank depending on age? Why or why not is it okay to spank a baby? a toddler? a preteen? a teenager?
Nobody answered 
Why is it okay or not okay to spank a shy, introverted kid?
Can you answer that for me?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 7, 2013)

Clayton said:


> I didn't hear anybody tell me that there were any guidelines on who could or couldn't be smacked
> I asked, what ages are okay to be spanked? What locations are appropriate areas to spank depending on age? Why or why not is it okay to spank a baby? a toddler? a preteen? a teenager?
> Nobody answered
> Why is it okay or not okay to spank a shy, introverted kid?
> Can you answer that for me?


Because you said you didn't give a fuck about the guidelines and thought they were all bullshit. All you're going to do is twist something around and blow it out of proportion like you normally do so why fall into the trap of answering your "questions"?
If you honestly can't grasp the difference between discipline and abuse then there really is nothing to discuss.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Because you said you didn't give a fuck about the guidelines and thought they were all bullshit. All you're going to do is twist something around and blow it out of proportion like you normally do so why fall into the trap of answering your "questions"?
> If you honestly can't grasp the difference between discipline and abuse then there really is nothing to discuss.



I was spanked. With hands, belts, and wooden spoons. Spanked when I got out of line (which was rarely).

You know where I'm going with this, and I know exactly what you think.
You don't believe it was right to use physical punishment on a kid like me, you subtly suggested this by your use of the words "Who said it's okay to smack an introverted child around? Oh right, no one."

Nobody says or thinks that it's okay to "smack around" an introverted child.

Why?
We both know why - because spanking your child/using physical punishments damages children, ESPECIALLY those who don't have high self-esteem or are introverted.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 7, 2013)

*OH MY FUCKING GOD IT'S BEEN OVER 24 HOURS.*


----------



## Aleu (Aug 7, 2013)

Clayton said:


> I was spanked. With hands, belts, and wooden spoons. Spanked when I got out of line (which was rarely).
> 
> You know where I'm going with this, and I know exactly what you think.
> You don't believe it was right to use physical punishment on a kid like me, you subtly suggested this by your use of the words "Who said it's okay to smack an introverted child around? Oh right, no one."
> ...


If that were the case then we'd have a lot more "damaged" people. Abuse damages children. Spanking disciplines.

As a change of subject because I'm tired of talking about hellspawn.



Cadbury chocolate sucks
that is all


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm out of actual surprising things. So to stay on topic as I post an off topic reply to Saliva, I'll just pull something that's not really underground, but not really mainstream. I can't stand the Main Final Fantasy games. I only ever enjoyed some of the spin offs like Echoes of fucking Time. Online, cross platform, top down RPG platformer? With double jumping? Fucking yes. The proper Zelda the DS didn't get with more enhancements.



Saliva said:


> *OH MY FUCKING GOD IT'S BEEN OVER 24 HOURS.*



The voice of reason. lol


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> If that were the case then we'd have a lot more "damaged" people. Abuse damages children. Spanking disciplines.



Spanking is abuse. That's what the subject was about. You can't roll a turd in glitter and pretend it isn't a fucking turd rolled in glitter.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 8, 2013)

Just saying, but if you _do _read the websites with the 'guidelines' they suggest spanking people who are raptros's age, talk about accidentally hitting genitals and the implements sections are practically indistinguishable from a fetish website.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 8, 2013)

People who don't believe in scientific facts like evolution, the big bang and others should not be allowed to teach natural sciences.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 8, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> People who don't believe in scientific facts like evolution, the big bang and others should not be allowed to teach natural sciences.



That's an unpopular opinion?


----------



## Bliss (Aug 8, 2013)

Corporal punishment is poppycock of the same kind as judicial deterrence. 

Both are also spread by people of the kind taking refuge in demogoguery.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 8, 2013)

I hate Butterfingers so much.
Eeugh.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I hate Butterfingers so much.
> Eeugh.



Theyre hard as dick. I hate em too.


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, I like just about every Sonic game. Including Sonic '06 (although almost primarily for Silver's gameplay, but it REALLY made the game for me). Honestly, the only ones I don't like are Secret Rings and the Drift games. Riders is kinda bad too, but I enjoyed it enough.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 8, 2013)

Red licorice is shit in comparison to black licorice.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 8, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> That's an unpopular opinion?



Yes.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 8, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> That's an unpopular opinion?



I guess, it probably depends on who you are asking?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 8, 2013)

Camping in a cabin or a camper isn't "real" camping.
Pull out a tent or put your sleeping bag down on the ground, you pussy.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 8, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Spanking is abuse. That's what the subject was about. You can't roll a turd in glitter and pretend it isn't a fucking turd rolled in glitter.


That's why it's impossible to get you to see reason.


Fallowfox said:


> Just saying, but if you _do _read the websites with the 'guidelines' they suggest spanking people who are raptros's age, talk about accidentally hitting genitals and the implements sections are practically indistinguishable from a fetish website.


That's why you stay away from such websites and use *common sense*.


Which I guess is an unpopular opinion now? Thinking for yourself?


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 8, 2013)

I like Gabriel-era Genesis more than Collins-era.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 8, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I like Gabriel-era Genesis more than Collins-era.


The best Phil Collins work is in Disney movies imo.

Ever other song of his is just....meh.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> The best Phil Collins work is in Disney movies imo.


Agreed. And his Disney stuff is *good*.

OT: *Prepares for crucifixion* I don't think wolves are that cool. At all. There are far more interesting/cool animals. And the over-saturation of wolves in the fandom has rly turned me off them.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 8, 2013)

Wolves aren't tough.
Pit Bulls are not misunderstood - in fact, they're understood perfectly fine for the most part.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 8, 2013)

And they're sure as hell not brave, what with only taking people on when they're in a group.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> And they're sure as hell not brave, what with only taking *people *on when they're in a group.



I don't think elk are people. :U


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> That's why it's impossible to get you to see reason.
> 
> That's why you stay away from such websites and use *common sense*.
> 
> ...



'Common sense'

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/136355-That-One-Beating?highlight=


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 8, 2013)

I think an Octopus is far more adorable and a far better pet/friend than any dog.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 8, 2013)

TalkingDog said:


> I don't think elk are people. :U



they have feelings too



no but srsli they take on most everything in groups

including people


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 8, 2013)

Skyfall was shite. It had some good scenes but overall it was shite.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 8, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Agreed. And his Disney stuff is *good*.
> 
> OT: *Prepares for crucifixion* I don't think wolves are that cool. At all. There are far more interesting/cool animals. And the over-saturation of wolves in the fandom has rly turned me off them.


His Disney stuff is what got me hooked then when I heard his other stuff, I was like "Dude, what the shit? I thought you were cool"






...what about wolfaboos? :C


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> ...what about wolfaboos? :C



You do not intimidate me

but I will hug you and pet you and call you george


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't think the "gangsta" humor, style, speech, mannerisms, or anything related to it is amusing and I despise when geeks latch onto it.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 8, 2013)

Mint flavored anything is shit.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 8, 2013)

Fucking Gamestop is a good meme, if only because Gamestop is terrible. It's the Hot Topic of Gaming.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 8, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I don't think the "gangsta" humor, style, speech, mannerisms, or anything related to it is amusing and I despise when geeks latch onto it.



You should spray them in the face with pepper spray.


----------



## CedricSweetwater (Aug 8, 2013)

I prefer Peter Jackson's "Dead Alive" more than I do the Lord of the Ring trilogy. For shame.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 8, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> You should spray them in the face with pepper spray.



It's an unpopular opinion that is against the law.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Mint flavored anything is shit.



After Eights are the only mint flavored thing I can eat. However, I had an After Eights flavored chocolate Santa Clause once and it was awful!
I guess it only works as this white sugary minty filling... That stuff is pretty neat.

When I was in London I also tried mint sauce once. I almost puked, it was absolutely terrible!


----------



## Aleu (Aug 8, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> After Eights are the only mint flavored thing I can eat. However, I had an After Eights flavored chocolate Santa Clause once and it was awful!
> I guess it only works as this white sugary minty filling... That stuff is pretty neat.
> 
> When I was in London I also tried *mint sauce* once. I almost puked, it was absolutely terrible!


Oh god ew that sounds so gross D:


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 8, 2013)

I think Reddit and any site that utilizes the "upvote, downvote" system of conversation are complete garbage.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 8, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I think an Octopus is far more adorable and a far better pet/friend than any dog.



That's...
Wow...
That's pretty interesting.


----------



## Azure (Aug 8, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I think Reddit and any site that utilizes the "upvote, downvote" system of conversation are complete garbage.


this is popular with me

reddit is the shittiest 4chan of the internet


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 8, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> It's an unpopular opinion that is against the law.



Any form of Ebonics or "Gangsta" garbage should be a crime in itself.





Azure said:


> this is popular with me
> 
> reddit is the shittiest 4chan of the internet



Ha! It wishes.


----------



## Troj (Aug 8, 2013)

Ebonics is not a rare, beautiful snowflake dialect worthy of celebration and preservation. It is gutter English, and it needs to be trained out of people. 

"Gangsta culture" is also just hooliganism and pride in being stupid.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm badass and tough but I'm scared of jail & prisoners so... don't snitch


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> ...what about wolfaboos? :C


:-/ I'll rephrase: I hate people idolizing wolves like they're 'teh kewlest animals evar.' If you look at the gamut of species that there are and decide "I like wolves a lot." cool, good for you. But if you instantly think "Wolves are stoic loners like me!" Then get out.

OT: I love spinach.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 8, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> OT: I love spinach.



Spinach is amazing. I always put it on pizza when I make it.

Cauliflower isn't that bad either.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 8, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> :-/ I'll rephrase: I hate people idolizing wolves like they're 'teh kewlest animals evar.' If you look at the gamut of species that there are and decide "I like wolves a lot." cool, good for you. But if you instantly think "Wolves are stoic loners like me!" Then get out.
> 
> OT: I love spinach.


Wolves are fierce loners like me and they're tough and fight each other to establish dominance!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 8, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Spinach is amazing. I always put it on pizza when I make it.
> 
> Cauliflower isn't that bad either.


Yeah! Ever have a spinach and feta calzone? That's a real man right there :]


----------



## Azure (Aug 8, 2013)

Troj said:


> Ebonics is not a rare, beautiful snowflake dialect worthy of celebration and preservation. It is gutter English, and it needs to be trained out of people.
> 
> "Gangsta culture" is also just hooliganism and pride in being stupid.


get rid of BET

problem solved


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 8, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> But if you instantly think "Wolves are stoic loners like me!" Then get out.



To be fair it is kinda appropriate since your typical "lone wolf" is just a wolf who was so much of a loser that he either got kicked out of his pack or left to go on a near-suicidal quest to make his own pack.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 8, 2013)

Creamed spinach mixed with mac and cheese. Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 9, 2013)

Chicken and waffles are disgusting.


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 9, 2013)

Lexicom said:


> Chicken and waffles are disgusting.


Die


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 9, 2013)

^I'm joking dude. xD

The chips are awesome though.


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 9, 2013)

Lexicom said:


> ^I'm joking dude. xD
> 
> The chips are awesome though.


Chicken and waffles aren't a fucking joke, they are mega delicious. In fact I should go get some, it's fourth meal time.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 9, 2013)

I actually liked going to school.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 9, 2013)

Summer isn't fun.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 9, 2013)

I really don't like root beer.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 9, 2013)

Burning Man is an obnoxious plague of an event, drawing a lot of equally obnoxious disease ridden people.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 9, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> To be fair it is kinda appropriate since your typical "lone wolf" is just a wolf who was so much of a loser that he either got kicked out of his pack or left to go on a near-suicidal quest to make his own pack.



At least they're avoiding inbreeding. x3


----------



## Aleu (Aug 9, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Burning Man is an obnoxious plague of an event, drawing a lot of equally obnoxious disease ridden people.


I have never heard of this


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 9, 2013)

Swarovski crystals are overrated to shit, and I don't know why they get all the panties wet.
They're just glass.
Expensive glass.

I think they're just an excuse for people to charge real gemstone prices for what basically amounts to a rhinestone.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 9, 2013)

The swastika is not inherently offensive. Espousing the racist views of the Nazis is, their artistic direction and choice of logos is the one thing about them which genuinely isn't offensive. 

That nation's flags are just rags and whether or not they are flown over a city, such as Belfast *cough*, or even desecrated in the most awful way you can imagine is of no concern at all. 

Coincidentally the organisation which burns the most American flags is the boy scouts of America, because burning flags is perceived as an honourable way to dispose of them.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Coincidentally the organisation which burns the most American flags is the boy scouts of America, because burning flags is perceived as an honourable way to dispose of them.



AHAHAHA CHRIST

Now I just remember all the massive rage it causes when middle-easterns do it and giggle.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Coincidentally the organisation which burns the most American flags is the boy scouts of America, because burning flags is perceived as an honourable way to dispose of them.



Yeah, I find America's flag-worship very uncomfortable.


----------



## septango (Aug 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> The swastika is not inherently offensive. Espousing the racist views of the Nazis is, their artistic direction and choice of logos is the one thing about them which genuinely isn't offensive.



yeah, but they just kinda ruined it for the rest of us, just like tootbrush moustaches and left handed high fives


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 9, 2013)

I like poptarts.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 9, 2013)

septango said:


> left handed high fives



Spread the word about left handed high-fives, doggy. Spread the word.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 9, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Swarovski crystals are overrated to shit, and I don't know why they get all the panties wet.
> They're just glass.
> Expensive glass.
> 
> I think they're just an excuse for people to charge real gemstone prices for what basically amounts to a rhinestone.



"Real gemstones" are just expensive rocks.

They're both similar in that most people don't use them for any real practical purpose, and are  instead crammed into rings and necklaces so people can say "OOOH, PURTY", or sold/donated/whatever to museums so other people can say the very same.

Course I could have no idea what I'm talking about. I've never been that into geology. I'm sure there are some gemstones out there that are bought and sold for practical use. But from what I've seen, the supposed value of most gemstones are (essentially) based on aesthetics and rarity.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I have never heard of this


Burning man is like uhhh...
a bunch of hippies gather in a desert in tents and shit, dress up in body paint and costumes, and get high.
That's basically what burning man is.

Imagine a bunch of unwashed hippies doing shrooms in a desert.


Fallowfox said:


> At least they're avoiding inbreeding. x3


Inbreeding is very common in animals. Animals don't have morals. Should see lions, lions will fuck any family member, they don't care.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 9, 2013)

Expensive is the idea. If dog poo were expensive and rare people would have dog poo hats. Gem stones just happen to be pretty, but not smelly, as well, which we should consider very fortunate!

I think gems in museums is a much more enthralling practice though. There's a difference between wearing a diamond to boast about wealth and looking at a diamond to understand the crushing pressures at the base of Tectonic Cratons or the bizarrely sterile and inert beauty that results from the seemingly infinite chemistry of carbon. 

Lots of other gems and minerals indeed have uses. Platinum and rhodium are used in Catalytic converters, or stitched into fine fabrics that are used to catalyse industrial processes. Gold is an excellent conductor, Silver has a variety of applications, but many diamonds in industry are synthetic and microscopic, used on precision sharp instruments such as those for performing eyeball surgery. 
Rubies are used as a fundamental component of some lasers.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 9, 2013)

Marriage is for suckers.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 9, 2013)

*INCOMING WALL OF TEXT THAT ONLY ONE OR TWO PEOPLE ARE ACTUALLY GOING TO READ*






Fallowfox said:


> Expensive is the idea. If dog poo were expensive and rare people would have dog poo hats. Gem stones just happen to be pretty, but not smelly, as well, which we should consider very fortunate!



I'm looking at the big picture here and questioning _why_ they originally were and still are considered valuable, though.

For aesthetic purposes, they have been rendered completely redundant as, I would assume, we now have the technology to easily create imitation pieces at insanely lower prices that would look virtually-identical to the legitimate things without the aid of external tools (which you wouldn't be carrying around anyway if you were simply admiring them).

As for monitary value, they have also been rendered redundant as a legal representation of wealth. Money itself, as you should know by now, is only a man-made concept. Nothing more or less than government-created ideas represented on paper and metal used to gain ownership of truly valuable objects (food or clothes, for example), so as not to create anarchistic chaos when direct trading (humanity's purest, rawest form of value exchange) isn't readily feasible. I know, I'm sort of rambling on into an entirely new topic. My point is that now that most economies use some sort of monitary system to organize goods, there is logically no reason for the gemstones that serve no practical purpose to legally be considered as valuable as they are now. They should be worth just as much as any other impractical object, no matter how expensive it was to actually extract the materials.

That's not to say that because of my opinion, these materials are immediately considered as worthless to me as the gravel in my neighbor's driveway. If I were to find one of these gemstones I'd sell it to some poor fucker in a heartbeat, because, whether I like it or not, they are still and will probably always be worth a decent wad of dosh in the eyes of society. But that doesn't change the fact that, essentially, these shiny rocks are nothing more than an illogical, devastating waste of money.



Remind me never to rant on an xbox keypad again.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 9, 2013)

Saliva said:


> *INCOMING WALL OF TEXT THAT ONLY ONE OR TWO PEOPLE ARE ACTUALLY GOING TO READ*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it's the caveman principle. But more to the point you have answered your own question; do you think monetary systems that rely on exchanging pieces of paper would work if we couldn't attribute symbolic value to objects?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 9, 2013)

Betta fish are pretty cool, they look grumpy all the time but they're cool.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Aug 9, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I'm looking at the big picture here and questioning _why_ they originally were and still are considered valuable, though.
> 
> For aesthetic purposes, they have been rendered completely redundant as, I would assume, we now have the technology to easily create imitation pieces at insanely lower prices that would look virtually-identical to the legitimate things without the aid of external tools (which you wouldn't be carrying around anyway if you were simply admiring them).
> 
> ...



You pretty much went ahead and answered your own question here. 

Gemstones, like any other product, are worth whatever people will pay for them. While they have little use to the average person today, they were once(and to an extent still are) a representation of wealth. Similar to how a wedding band signifies that you're married, gemstones and precious metals in jewelry is an external sign of monetary riches. Everyone knows that someone will pay for the gemstones and precious metals to wear so they stay expensive, and the people that purchase them do so because of the social standing that comes with it. Although, yes, with the exception of some scientific applications, the entire point of them is aesthetics. You can purchase imitations today for much cheaper, but the real thing will still always fetch a higher price - would you pay more for Big K Cola or Classic Coke?


----------



## Lobar (Aug 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Maybe it's the caveman principle. But more to the point you have answered your own question; do you think monetary systems that rely on exchanging pieces of paper would work if we couldn't attribute symbolic value to objects?



Very little is even paper anymore.  The global economy is effectively an electronic spreadsheet at this point.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 9, 2013)

Saliva said:


> "Real gemstones" are just expensive rocks.
> 
> They're both similar in that most people don't use them for any real practical purpose, and are  instead crammed into rings and necklaces so people can say "OOOH, PURTY", or sold/donated/whatever to museums so other people can say the very same.
> 
> Course I could have no idea what I'm talking about. I've never been that into geology. I'm sure there are some gemstones out there that are bought and sold for practical use. But from what I've seen, the supposed value of most gemstones are (essentially) based on aesthetics and rarity.


Well yeah. I'm not arguing that the value people have placed on gemstones isn't completely silly and doesn't have probably everything to do with some very good marketing.

But I'd rather pay those prices for something with rarity. Even if it's a completely superficial rarity.
Instead of, you know, glass. Made inside a glass factory.
And are basically the rhinestone slapped with a "richer" sounding name so they aren't automatically associated with ghetto girls.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 10, 2013)

Honestly I prefer metals over rocks. Specifically silver. I love silver. Silver > gold.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 10, 2013)

I too feel that Metal > Rock, but Rock is still pretty solid.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 10, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I too feel that Metal > Rock, but Rock is still pretty solid.


+1 awesome for you


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 10, 2013)

Peanut butter is horrible.




Gibby said:


> I too feel that Metal > Rock, but Rock is still pretty solid.



I love the way this could either apply to music genres or actual minerals/elements.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't like the movie Raging Bull.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't like any of those well loved bands. :c
Beatles, Greenday, Evanescence, Linkin Park, Nickelback, Bullet for my Valentine, My Chemical Romance, Black Sabeth. Probably spelled some of those wrong.

No. I'd much rather just listen to Manabu Namiki's stuff or some Benny Benassi. :3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 10, 2013)

'Practice makes perfect' is bullshit; aside from the obvious lie of perfection, some people are just naturally _good_ at things.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 10, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> 'Practice makes perfect' is bullshit; aside from the obvious lie of perfection, some people are just naturally _good_ at things.



Practice is the majority rule, but I've seen 14 year olds doing professional paintings in my life. :c
It's disheartening even if you're glad for them.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 10, 2013)

Nickelback is well loved?


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 10, 2013)

Wine is disgusting.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 11, 2013)

_In the Aeroplane Over the Sea_ isn't as inaccessible as people so often claim it is.

I actually liked it on my very first listen.

Also, _On Avery Island_ is the superior album.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Nickelback is well loved?



...I dunno. I hear about them a lot. I assumed so.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't like candy or most sweet things. It's just too sweet.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...I dunno. I hear about them a lot. I assumed so.


No....just no. Bad Pachi. Go back to your rock.


----------



## Willow (Aug 11, 2013)

The supposed fight for women's rights to their own bodies is exaggerated. 
Slut shaming isn't always bad


----------



## Troj (Aug 11, 2013)

Depends on how we're defining "slut shaming," why we're doing it, and who we're doing it to.

If someone's ultra-sexualized outfit makes them look like an idiot or an attention whore, it's totally fair to raise an eyebrow, at least. We do need to treat other people with courtesy and common human decency until given cause to behave otherwise, but we don't have to pretend that a goofy-looking ultra-sexy outfit isn't goofy-looking, and doesn't make someone look ridiculous.

If someone repeatedly engages in sexual activity of their own free will, and then whines about the consequences to anyone who'll listen, then, yeah, maybe they could benefit from a little "slut-shaming."

Ditto if their behavior is dangerous, impulsive, or just not-well-thought-out.

There's a difference between someone who actively and knowingly chooses to have a lot of sex because they enjoy it, and the town bicycle.

I think it's totally fine to continue to make fun of the town bicycle.


----------



## Azure (Aug 11, 2013)

Troj said:


> Depends on how we're defining "slut shaming," why we're doing it, and who we're doing it to.
> 
> If someone's ultra-sexualized outfit makes them look like an idiot or an attention whore, it's totally fair to raise an eyebrow, at least. We do need to treat other people with courtesy and common human decency until given cause to behave otherwise, but we don't have to pretend that a goofy-looking ultra-sexy outfit isn't goofy-looking, and doesn't make someone look ridiculous.
> 
> ...


karl marx said it best


----------



## Aleu (Aug 11, 2013)

I think then it's more stupid and jackass shaming rather than slut shaming.

To me, slut isn't the fact that the person has lots of sex but rather the motivation behind it.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 11, 2013)

To me slut is a convenient punchline. "She looks like a slut, oh wait, am I not allowed to say slut anymore? She looks like a woman confident in her sexuality."

It's also a convenient insult since women take it way too damn seriously.

I don't think any male actually slut shames, aside from perhaps fedoras. It's mostly a female jealousy thing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 11, 2013)

If someone's having a capricious, irresponsible sex life I'm sure their GP can handle them when they diagnose them with HPV. Other than that I'm not bothered too much.


----------



## Csiral (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm into British indie music. I don't really understand Jake Bugg.


----------



## SHIMAMURA (Aug 11, 2013)

I HATE pie. ><


----------



## Khaki (Aug 11, 2013)

TalkingDog said:


> Yeah, I find America's flag-worship very uncomfortable.




How so?



SHIMAMURA said:


> I HATE pie. ><



Those are fighting words mate.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 11, 2013)

I...

Wow...

I've run out of unpopular opinions.


----------



## Sharg (Aug 11, 2013)

Communism is pretty cool.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 11, 2013)

Khaki said:


> How so?


We focus more on the flag, a fucking piece of cloth, and hold it more important than what it actually represents.
A guy in St. Augustine, Fl threw a shit-fit because he couldn't wear his American flag pin on his uniform for a hotel when the rules explicitly state that pins like that are unprofessional and against dress code. People called for a boycott over the hotel chain.
A veteran did the same when HOA asked him to take down the flag-pole in his yard since they didn't allow it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> We focus more on the flag, a fucking piece of cloth, and hold it more important than what it actually represents.
> A guy in St. Augustine, Fl threw a shit-fit because he couldn't wear his American flag pin on his uniform for a hotel when the rules explicitly state that pins like that are unprofessional and against dress code. People called for a boycott over the hotel chain.
> A veteran did the same when HOA asked him to take down the flag-pole in his yard since they didn't allow it.


I'd like it if it was only flown in front of government buildings.


----------



## Tao (Aug 11, 2013)

Almost all new music is trash. Some techno, ska, and punk is alright. I listen to classic rock and disco only though.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2013)

Tao said:


> Almost all new music is trash.


Music as an industry; can't live with it, can't live without it.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> We focus more on the flag, a fucking piece of cloth, and hold it more important than what it actually represents.
> A guy in St. Augustine, Fl threw a shit-fit because he couldn't wear his American flag pin on his uniform for a hotel when the rules explicitly state that pins like that are unprofessional and against dress code. People called for a boycott over the hotel chain.
> A veteran did the same when HOA asked him to take down the flag-pole in his yard since they didn't allow it.



I thought it was for what the flag represented and meant to them.

Why did this HOA mob want it taken down?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 11, 2013)

Khaki said:


> I thought it was for what the flag represented and meant to them.
> 
> Why did this HOA mob want it taken down?


No, not really. 
HOA is Home Owners Association. When you buy a home in a neighborhood, you need to keep your home at a certain standard under certain conditions which you agree to when you buy a home and move in.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 12, 2013)

Lemme see... something unpopular...

The two atomic bombs we dropped on Japan are not the reason the Japanese surrendered.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 12, 2013)

Tao said:


> Almost all new music is trash. Some techno, ska, and punk is alright. I listen to classic rock and disco only though.



Expand your horizons. Stop seeing music as a collection of ten or less genres. There is so much more to music than the very outer layer that you're barely scratching. It's like judging an entire cake by the color of the frosting.

Also, to remain on topic, I hate cake.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 12, 2013)

Aleu said:


> No, not really.
> HOA is Home Owners Association. When you buy a home in a neighborhood, you need to keep your home at a certain standard under certain conditions which you agree to when you buy a home and move in.



Reminds me of when an ex-serviceman here was told to stop raising the Australian flag every morning by the council because it might upset someone.

Also, what's wrong with wanting to show a sense of Nationalism of the very country that you live in?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 12, 2013)

Khaki said:


> Reminds me of when an ex-serviceman here was told to stop raising the Australian flag every morning by the council because it might upset someone.
> 
> Also, what's wrong with wanting to show a sense of Nationalism of the very country that you live in?


First of all, nationalism is stupid.
Second of all, it wasn't about the flag, it's people bitching about things that are against the rules.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 12, 2013)

Mindless nationalism is stupid, if you have a reason to love your country more power to you. People liberated from apartheid in South Africa have every right to be proud to be South African.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 12, 2013)

Japanese people were not saved by the atomic bombs being dropped.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 12, 2013)

Csiral said:


> I'm into British indie music. I don't really understand Jake Bugg.



I don't think anyone really likes Jake Bugg, I think it's just BBC Radio 1 pushing him and his music.



Khaki said:


> How so?



Pretty much what Aleu said.


----------



## Saga (Aug 12, 2013)

Sharg said:


> Communism is pretty cool.


Communism is actually pretty great when it works. Everyone is equally wealthy and the government gets along with the world and is transparent.

...but when it doesnt work everyone is equally poor, the government is hated to the extent of war and corruption is inevitable.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 12, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'd like it if it was only flown in front of government buildings.



Same here. For people who 'love and respect' their flag I see a _lot_ of tattered rags tied to lampposts. It looks like shit and depending on which flag is flying makes me feel very unsafe.

Also coca-cola barely ranks above piss for edibility.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 12, 2013)

Aleu said:


> First of all, nationalism is stupid.
> Second of all, it wasn't about the flag, it's people bitching about things that are against the rules.



That sounds about right and your right about Nationalism, it was a poor choice in words on my behalf.

What I intended to say was "patriotism" as long as it is undertaken in a reasonable manner.



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'd like it if it was only flown in front of government buildings.





Seekrit said:


> Same here. For people who 'love and respect' their flag I see a _lot_ of tattered rags tied to lampposts. It looks like shit and depending on which flag is flying makes me feel very unsafe.



These are valid points, I too find it disheartening finding the flag being merchandised like a cheap novelty product in a variety of forms every time Australia day comes around, how ever the people who buy these items use them to show their enthusiasm and love for this country.

So even if it's in poor taste and seemingly disrespectful to the flag, I'd like to think it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 12, 2013)

Khaki said:


> These are valid points, I too find it disheartening finding the flag being merchandised like a cheap novelty product in a variety of forms every time Australia day comes around, how ever the people who buy these items use them to show their enthusiasm and love for this country.
> 
> So even if it's in poor taste and seemingly disrespectful to the flag, I'd like to think it's the thought that counts.



I would hope the same, but I know better. Here flags and causes are just excuses for people to be really crappy to each other, 'patriotism' is just thinly veiled hooliganism. Such futile hatred, like the song goes: "no flag has ever stopped a bullet from a gun". The tears make my naturally sweet breadgal self taste very salty indeed. I imagine things are much different in Australia though.

On that note, if you don't know what the flag you wave represents I have the right to stuff it down your throat. Seriously, fucking rioters.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 12, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I would hope the same, but I know better. Here flags and causes are just excuses for people to be really crappy to each other, 'patriotism' is just thinly veiled hooliganism. Such futile hatred, like the song goes: "no flag has ever stopped a bullet from a gun". The tears make my naturally sweet breadgal self taste very salty indeed. I imagine things are much different in Australia though.
> 
> On that note, if you don't know what the flag you wave represents I have the right to stuff it down your throat. Seriously, fucking rioters.



Sorry to hear that Seekrit.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 12, 2013)

America does get a little fucking ridiculous about flags. They're the North American version of the Middle East when it comes to that shit.
Here, people don't give a fuck, because we realize that it's a cloth. It's a cloth, that's what it is. It may be a symbol of your country or your patriotism but if you burn the flag you're _not actually burning down your country, your country remains unharmed, rest assured._


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 12, 2013)

Khaki said:


> Sorry to hear that Seekrit.



Take me away, Man of Oz. Show me wonderful things.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't feel like I've done enough outdoorsy shit on a camping trip or wilderness trip unless I've gotten a decent sunburn. I don't lay out and try to tan, so it means I've been out and about enough for my skin to roast. And it's like a kind of "tradition" with me, personally, because I've always gotten a sunburn going out and camping and such growing up. The red mark of the sun was always an indicator that I swam my ass off at the river.

I know sunburn increases your risk of skin cancer, but I can't help the mental connection.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't feel like I've done enough outdoorsy shit on a camping trip or wilderness trip unless I've gotten a decent sunburn. I don't lay out and try to tan, so it means I've been out and about enough for my skin to roast. And it's like a kind of "tradition" with me, personally, because I've always gotten a sunburn going out and camping and such growing up. The red mark of the sun was always an indicator that I swam my ass off at the river.
> 
> I know sunburn increases your risk of skin cancer, but I can't help the mental connection.



My grandad had to have most of his external ears amputated because of sun-burn induced cancers [he worked as a lifeguard on the beach in Scotland before the days of suncream]. 

Don't let that happen to you D:


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 12, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> My grandad had to have most of his external ears amputated because of sun-burn induced cancers [he worked as a lifeguard on the beach in Scotland before the days of suncream].
> 
> Don't let that happen to you D:


Thankfully, I'm not out nearly as much as a lifeguard would need to be.

But ouch!


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Thankfully, I'm not out nearly as much as a lifeguard would need to be.
> 
> But ouch!



and that was in _Scotland_, which is overcast >50% of the time and at a latitude of about 57 degrees. The arctic is at 66 and the most Northern point of the contiguous United states is at 49 if my memory is correct, so the amount of radiation you would get living in the USA would be much higher than he ever got. 








This graph sums it up


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 12, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> My grandad had to have most of his external ears amputated because of sun-burn induced cancers [he worked as a lifeguard on the beach in Scotland before the days of suncream]. :



Sunburn? In Scotland? _IMPOSSIBLE_

:V


----------



## Saga (Aug 12, 2013)

White people can say nigga because black people can say cracka


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't think nigga should be consider as an insult :/


----------



## Saga (Aug 13, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I don't think nigga should be consider as an insult :/


It usually isnt, it's when it's said in context of offense
(and usually as nigger)


----------



## Khaki (Aug 13, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Take me away, Man of Oz. Show me wonderful things.



We shall follow the yellow brick road!


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 13, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I don't think nigga should be consider as an insult :/



This post right here is the reason why the word should have never come into existence in the first place.


----------



## Itzal (Aug 13, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I don't think nigga should be consider as an insult :/



In certain context, it's not an insult. But really, I don't think anyone should be saying it at all. If no one else can use it in a bantering manner, then no one should be able to.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 13, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I don't think nigga should be consider as an insult :/


Agreed with this. It's really just another version of the word "dude". That's how people usually use it. Me and my brother and his friends use it. We're all latino or mixed...it's really not a racial thing at all. Nigga and "nigger" are separate words and concepts, even though they may come from a similar root.



> In certain context, it's not an insult. But really, I don't think anyone should be saying it at all. If no one else can use it in a bantering manner, then no one should be able to.


Check yourself. Are you from an environment where this word is used? If not, well... Everyone can and does use the word nigga where I'm from (a predominantly latino community in Detroit,) including white people. I seriously do not understand why people who have no contact with the word have this odd stereotype that only black people use it.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 13, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I seriously do not understand why people who have no contact with the word have this odd stereotype that only black people use it.



I have a sneaking suspicion that it has something to do with the media.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 13, 2013)

White people that discuss how they should be able to say "nigga" more than they discuss all the actual problems of systemic racism are not helping anything.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 13, 2013)

I have no strong opinion one way or the other about the use of the word "nigga".

I just... I really couldn't give any less of a shit about who uses it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 13, 2013)

I say as long as you aren't using any words with malicious intent and aren't just throwing them out belligerently in public even if it's with your friends, it shouldn't matter who uses it. In other words, basic manners.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 13, 2013)

I take my coffee black. Like my skin.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't give a shit about "ermargerds HAIR ROOTS IS SHOWIN". 
If you dye your hair, roots are inevitably going to show.
If it's an unnatural color like blue or purple, there's no fooling anyone into thinking that's your natural color.
So who gives a shit? 
I destroy my hair enough. I'm not going to destroy it even more and waste more money, just because my natural color might show up a little bit around my scalp, eventually.
I'm not embarrassed of my natural color.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 13, 2013)

Lobar said:


> White people that discuss how they should be able to say "nigga" more than they discuss all the actual problems of systemic racism are not helping anything.



White people don't like being told that we can't do something :v


----------



## Aleu (Aug 13, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't give a shit about "ermargerds HAIR ROOTS IS SHOWIN".
> If you dye your hair, roots are inevitably going to show.
> If it's an unnatural color like blue or purple, there's no fooling anyone into thinking that's your natural color.
> So who gives a shit?
> ...



This I agree with a lot. Personally, I think it looks neat. Double the color. I had blonde tips for the longest time after I let my hair grow out after I dyed it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 13, 2013)

Aleu said:


> This I agree with a lot. Personally, I think it looks neat. Double the color. I had blonde tips for the longest time after I let my hair grow out after I dyed it.


I've had red and blonde roots coming down through black hair, and I thought it was the coolest shit at the time. It looked like my hair was burnt, in a good way.

I just don't know why bitches get all uppity about roots. It's not "trashy." It just means you don't want to absolutely obliterate your hair until all of it falls off.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 14, 2013)

I think the media encourages racism and I'd really like them to stop that.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 14, 2013)

Lobar said:


> White people that discuss how they should be able to say "nigga" more than they discuss all the actual problems of systemic racism are not helping anything.



Agreed, especially when you see people wearing hats and shirts that say "REDSKINS" on them on a daily basis.

However, I've always been more of a proponent of reexamining the use of the word "coon" than "nigga".


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 14, 2013)

I thought coon was short for 'raccoon' ?


----------



## Lobar (Aug 14, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I thought coon was short for 'raccoon' ?



In the US it's also a slur for a black person, originating from the use of blackface in minstrel shows in the post-Reconstruction era.  It still gets a fair amount of use today, though it's not quite as well-known as the N-word over here either.  I always cringe when around socially-unaware furries using the word "coon" to mean "raccoon" in public places because I worry someone will overhear, misunderstand, and start a fight.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 14, 2013)

Lobar said:


> In the US it's also a slur for a black person, originating from the use of blackface in minstrel shows in the post-Reconstruction era.  It still gets a fair amount of use today, though it's not quite as well-known as the N-word over here either.  I always cringe when around socially-unaware furries using the word "coon" to mean "raccoon" in public places because I worry someone will overhear, misunderstand, and start a fight.



Well that's a shame, because I thought that word was rather cute. :\


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 14, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I think the media encourages racism and I'd really like them to stop that.



The media encourages white guilt because apparently we're all slave-driving rednecks.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 14, 2013)

Saliva said:


> The media encourages white guilt because apparently we're all slave-driving rednecks.



It's true, they do. It's another way of encouraging a racial divide.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 14, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Well that's a shame, because I thought that word was rather cute. :\



One more reason why racisms are bad, we don't have anything cute to call raccoons! I am actually serious. Never will I get to call one of the rapscallions a 'cheeky wee coon' for rooting through the bin.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 14, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> It's true, they do. It's another way of encouraging a racial divide.



That and to convince people they're "progressive".


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 14, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Well that's a shame, because I thought that word was rather cute. :\



I know!


----------



## Aleu (Aug 14, 2013)

Lobar said:


> In the US it's also a slur for a black person, originating from the use of blackface in minstrel shows in the post-Reconstruction era.  It still gets a fair amount of use today, though it's not quite as well-known as the N-word over here either.  I always cringe when around socially-unaware furries using the word "coon" to mean "raccoon" in public places because I worry someone will overhear, misunderstand, and start a fight.


When I was younger, I always used "coon" instead of "raccoon" because of Where the Red Fern Grows.

Then when I heard other people using it to refer to black people, I was all kinds of "wtf"


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 14, 2013)

I have never heard anyone in fiction or in real life use the word "coon" to refer to a black person.

Not once.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 14, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I have never heard anyone in fiction or in real life use the word "coon" to refer to a black person.
> 
> Not once.



That's probably cuz you live in Ohio. I do too, depending on the time of year. Also, your town is 95% white. Mine was similar (98%). You just don't hear it much out here, partly because the population is just that homozygous. If you go somewhere else, like urban Michigan, it gets a lot more common.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 14, 2013)

The concept of April Fool's Day is retarded.

Now, don't get me wrong. I love a good prank as much as the next guy. But the point of a prank is that it is supposed to be unexpected. Creating a specific day in which people are _expected_ to prank each other non-stop is fucking idiotic. The mechanics of a prank are destroyed when the intended victim is expecting to be pranked. It's like creating a website in which people do nothing but attempt to troll each other. You don't pay a tribute to the unexpected by shoving it into a day that everyone is expecting. Jesus Christ.

Who the hell invented this stupid fucking holiday anyway?



Neon Poi said:


> That's probably cuz you live in Ohio. I do too, depending on the time of year. Also, your town is 95% white. Mine was similar (98%). You just don't hear it much out here, partly because the population is just that homozygous. If you go somewhere else, like urban Michigan, it gets a lot more common.



But you'd think I would have at least heard that word in a work of fiction, like a book or a film.

Hell. I used to look up racist jokes on the internet just for the fuck of it. I could come up with a decent list of black slurs I've seen being used on those sites, and the word "coon" would not be one of them.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 14, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Who the hell invented this stupid fucking holiday anyway?



It has a mild and boring history. Here the pranks have to be done before noon, so considering work/school starts around 8am that's only four hours of potential bullshit to put up with. Seems to be dying though, haven't heard anyone shout 'APRUL FOOLZ DURR' for years now.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 14, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Who the hell invented this stupid fucking holiday anyway?



Probably the same marketing geniuses that created the modern day versions Valentine's Day and Halloween.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 14, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> It has a mild and boring history. Here the pranks have to be done before noon, so considering work/school starts around 8am that's only four hours of potential bullshit to put up with. Seems to be dying though, haven't heard anyone shout 'APRUL FOOLZ DURR' for years now.



The worst part is when websites try to pull this sort of shit.

ZOMFG GOOGLE CREATED <insert ridiculous invention here> AND THE FACT THAT THEY JUST HAPPENED TO HAVE REVEALED IT ON APRIL FIRST IS PURELY A COINCIDENCE??????????

OH WAIT WHEN I CLICK THIS LINK THEY REVEAL THAT TODAY IS, IN FACT, STILL APRIL FOOL'S DAY

U GOT ME GUISE! GOOD ONE!

haha.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 14, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Camping in a cabin or a camper isn't "real" camping.
> Pull out a tent or put your sleeping bag down on the ground, you pussy.


Even as someone who goes on trips in a trailer, I agree with this. That's why I was so excited to go "real" camping for the first time with my Biology class. We camped in tents in the desert, and it was pretty nice.
I've never stayed in a cabin though. I wouldn't have even thought to consider that camping.



Saliva said:


> The concept of April Fool's Day is retarded.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love a good prank as much as the next guy.   But the point of a prank is that it is supposed to be unexpected.   Creating a specific day in which people are _expected_ to prank   each other non-stop is fucking idiotic. The mechanics of a prank are   destroyed when the intended victim is expecting to be pranked. It's like   creating a website in which people do nothing but attempt to troll  each  other. You don't pay a tribute to the unexpected by shoving it  into a  day that everyone is expecting. Jesus Christ.
> 
> Who the hell invented this stupid fucking holiday anyway?



A friend of mine was born on April Fool's Day... Not sure what to make of that. XD
But yes, pranking someone who is expecting a prank is rather dumb.

I don't like diamonds, really. Sure, they can be useful for practical purposes, but as jewelry... I don't like them.
I will admit though, opals are gorgeous to look at. I don't own any though.

There is such a thing as too much chocolate.


----------



## Azure (Aug 14, 2013)

halloween is boring.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 14, 2013)

Azure said:


> halloween is boring.



It's fun when you're younger and you get a shit-ton of sweets.

But yeah, I guess it is pretty boring otherwise.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

Saliva said:


> The worst part is when websites try to pull this sort of shit.
> 
> ZOMFG GOOGLE CREATED <insert ridiculous invention here> AND THE FACT THAT THEY JUST HAPPENED TO HAVE REVEALED IT ON APRIL FIRST IS PURELY A COINCIDENCE??????????
> 
> ...



And if you watch Maddox, you'll know that idiots STILL fall for shit like that. @-@


----------



## Aleu (Aug 14, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I have never heard anyone in fiction or in real life use the word "coon" to refer to a black person.
> 
> Not once.


I have...but yeah Florida.
They also use "wetbacks" too.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 14, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> It's fun when you're younger and you get a shit-ton of sweets.



It's fun when you're older and drink a shit-ton of booze around a bonfire too.

On the topic of holidays I think Christmas is vastly overrated, Halloween is much more enjoyable. And a lot more honest too, it's all about burning things and drinking.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 14, 2013)

Aleu said:


> They also use "wetbacks" too.



For _black people_? Isn't that a slur for Mexicans?


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 15, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I have never heard anyone in fiction or in real life use the word "coon" to refer to a black person.
> 
> Not once.


... ahahha, maybe where you live it's not common. That's my dad's favorite word.

I use the word to refer to raccoons, so it makes me kind of nervous when I talk about wanting to shoot/hunt "coons" lol



Lobar said:


> In the US it's also a slur for a black person, originating from the use of blackface in minstrel shows in the post-Reconstruction era.  It still gets a fair amount of use today, though it's not quite as well-known as the N-word over here either.  I always cringe when around socially-unaware furries using the word "coon" to mean "raccoon" in public places because I worry someone will overhear, misunderstand, and start a fight.



The term "coon" actually originates from the word "barraccoon", which means an enclosure used to hold black slaves

But yeah, it's a popular word where I am.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 15, 2013)

The Roman Catholic Church is a global force for evil.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 15, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The Roman Catholic Church is a global force for evil.



Amen


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 15, 2013)

You _don't _need a bunch of curse words to use as adjectives to state your point.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> It's fun when you're older and drink a shit-ton of booze around a bonfire too.



That... that does sound kinda fun.



Seekrit said:


> On the topic of holidays I think Christmas is vastly overrated



Conversely, it's fun when you're younger and get a shit-ton on presents _and_ sweets.

Although I imagine it will get more boring as the years pass.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 15, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> You _don't _need a bunch of curse words to use as adjectives to state your point.



True, but it just fucking helps sometimes, you know?


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 15, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The Roman Catholic Church is a global force for evil.



It might be an unpopular one but it is definitely a good opinion to have.

People who believe in creationism are either completely delusional or not bright enough to understand the most basic facts about physics, biology and chemistry.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 15, 2013)

I don't think Borderlands is that great a series. I've played both games and was really unimpressed.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 15, 2013)

I hate the first one.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 15, 2013)

God is a proper douchebottle in the old testament. Why do we revere him as a good guy and God almighty the friendly neighbor who is always watching and making notes of your behaviour.
He demanded the firstborn was to be sacrificed in his name.
He wanted other sacrifices
He ruled by fear
Killjoy

If the book of hebejebus was actually true, why don't we all devote our life to hating the guy who killed a third of the world and sent down plagues n' other shit on us and flooded everything instead of praising him. 
If he was so kind as most religions want to portray him as, why couldn't he look past some greed or lust.

In a nuthsell my opinion is that the religions are wrong.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm starting to hate lazing.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Aug 15, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I have never heard anyone in fiction or in real life use the word "coon" to refer to a black person.
> 
> Not once.


I've been called one a few times.

Just because you've never heard it doesn't mean it's never happened.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 15, 2013)

Mike Lobo said:


> I've been called one a few times.
> 
> Just because you've never heard it doesn't mean it's never happened.



I never said it's not a real word. I'm just surprised I've never heard it is all.

You live relatively close to me, which is even more confusing.


----------



## MagicFrog (Aug 15, 2013)

I think most of you guys just post here to get attention and stir up some drama, whether you actually believe in the opinion you posted or not.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 15, 2013)

Mike Lobo said:


> I've been called one a few times.
> 
> Just because you've never heard it doesn't mean it's never happened.



Very true.

I've been called a niggerfaggot before. Didn't think it could get more derogatory until I heard that word.



MagicFrog said:


> I think most of you guys just post here to get  attention and stir up some drama, whether you actually believe in the  opinion you posted or not.



I'd like to think of this as a civil discussion thread/ training ground.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 16, 2013)

I think sleeping naked is weird.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Aug 16, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I never said it's not a real word. I'm just surprised I've never heard it is all.
> 
> You live relatively close to me, which is even more confusing.



It's even more confusing, as I live in Euclid.


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 16, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The Roman Catholic Church is a global force for evil.


Wat


----------



## septango (Aug 16, 2013)

I didnt mind the few twilight movies Ive seen, I didnt ENJOY them but didnt think they where atrocious, what do you expect from the film adaptation of cheap romance novels?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 16, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> You _don't _need a bunch of curse words to use as adjectives to state your point.



But I fucking love talking like this, I blame limp bizkit and korn


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 16, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Seekrit said:
> 
> 
> > On the topic of holidays I think Christmas is vastly overrated
> ...


I get presents and sweets on Halloween. Mostly presents though, since I don't go Trick-or Treating anymore.

I don't think getting married and having kids is all that important. Neither is having a boyfriend or girlfriend. Everyone seems to act like "finding someone" is one of the most important things in life. :\


----------



## Bambi (Aug 16, 2013)

So it's not unpopular now, but I'll just say it.

Legalize weed already. :/ And hurry up other states, stop oppressin teh gay.

Another thing? Let art be art, damn it. (( Don't know where that came from, but there it is.


----------



## MPF.C18-UNION.04.249 (Aug 16, 2013)

Can't stand modern pop sh*t. Now go on, those hate comments aren't going to spam themselves.


----------



## MPF.C18-UNION.04.249 (Aug 16, 2013)

It's even more confusing, as I live in Euclid.[/QUOTE]

Euclid? 0_0


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 16, 2013)

I love modern art. The weirder, the better.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 16, 2013)

I hate marshall guitar amps, they do nothing for me
I don't understand the popularity.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 16, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I get presents and sweets on Halloween. Mostly presents though, since I don't go Trick-or Treating anymore.
> 
> I don't think getting married and having kids is all that important. Neither is having a boyfriend or girlfriend. Everyone seems to act like "finding someone" is one of the most important things in life. :\



I AM LEGITIMATELY JEALOUS

And I agree with that second one. I mean, I do have someone now but I wasn't actively looking for him. My life was going great and then HOLY SHIT OUTTA NOWHERE. Marriage can kindly disappear into the pages of history, but someday I'd like to be a dad c:



Ji-Ji said:


> I hate marshall guitar amps, they do nothing for me
> I don't understand the popularity.



You have made an enemy this day.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 16, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> You have made an enemy this day.



Meh, we were never that close 

Blackstar amps ftw!


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 16, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Meh, we were never that close
> 
> Blackstar amps ftw!



MG Series amplifiers will rain upon the House of Jiggles like German bombs did on London.

CRUSHING DAY


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 16, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> MG Series amplifiers will rain upon the House of Jiggles like German bombs did on London.
> 
> CRUSHING DAY


MG's are weak.. I once picked a line 6 30 over an MG30.. 
Marshall's are good for one sound.. 

My blackstar will deflect anything you throw at me with it's sheer force of brutality!


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 16, 2013)

That evidence is more important than political ideology when you decide to make opinions.




Aleu said:


> I think sleeping naked is weird.



If God had wanted us to sleep without any clothes on we would have been born stark naked. ;3


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 16, 2013)

MPF.C18-UNION.04.249 said:


> Can't stand modern pop sh*t. Now go on, those hate comments aren't going to spam themselves.



That is so far from a popular opinion it's hilarious.

Dear lord... You've never been to Youtube or Reddit or a public middle school before, have you?


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I think sleeping naked is weird.



Fine then, _don't_ sleep with me jeez >:v


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 16, 2013)

I never really liked Rap music.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 16, 2013)

I am not a fan of the day's  diminshing length.. I dislike autumn and winter.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 16, 2013)

American beer is actually good. Anyone who says otherwise is either an elitist snob or just repeating an opinion that isn't their own.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 16, 2013)

I support the ousting of Morsi, and the noble efforts of the Egyptian army to excise the cancer of Islamism.
Also, pulled pork wrapped in lavash is delicious.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 16, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> If God had wanted us to sleep without any clothes on we would have been born stark naked. ;3


I get cold easily. :c


Seekrit said:


> Fine then, _don't_ sleep with me jeez >:v


Not "that" sleep. I'd do that without clothes anytime ;3


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> American beer is actually good. Anyone who says otherwise is either an elitist snob or just repeating an opinion that isn't their own.



People say anything American sucks and then I feel less than a person. :c


----------



## Saga (Aug 17, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> American beer is actually good. Anyone who says otherwise is either an elitist snob or just repeating an opinion that isn't their own.


Drink enough of it and any drink is good :v


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 17, 2013)

French looks fucking retarded in text.

It sounds nice, though.


----------



## Saga (Aug 17, 2013)

Saliva said:


> French looks fucking retarded in text.
> 
> It sounds nice, though.


I think french sounds snooty af


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 17, 2013)

Saga said:


> I think french sounds snooty af



I guess it depends on the voice of the speaker. A lot of accents are like that.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> People say anything American sucks and then I feel less than a person. :c



Patches is good person c:

I guess another unpopular opinion: America is pretty okay sometimes. Friendly people, but there's always a few dickheads making everyone look bad.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 17, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Patches is good person c:
> 
> I guess another unpopular opinion: America is pretty okay sometimes. Friendly people, but there's always a few dickheads making everyone look bad.



Politically and socially, I can't say I like America at all. But to say everything and everyone from America is terrible would be a total lie.

Some of my very best buttbuddies on FAF are American, don'tchaknow. And favourite artists of mine happen to be American. A good portion of the things that I like tend to also be American at least partially or wholly.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 17, 2013)

I really hate the American government. It just does not cater to an entire nation's needs very well at all and a lot of the actions it takes are borderline abuse of its people.


----------



## Ley (Aug 17, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I really hate the American government. It just does not cater to an entire nation's needs very well at all and a lot of the actions it takes are borderline abuse of its people.



OP said _unpopular_ opinions  most educated americans abhor the government, myself included. 

I find ranch and ranch products AWFUL.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 17, 2013)

Ley said:


> I find ranch and ranch products AWFUL.



Is that a type of sauce?


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 17, 2013)

TalkingDog said:


> Is that a type of sauce?



Ranch dressing.


----------



## Ley (Aug 17, 2013)

TalkingDog said:
			
		

> Is that a type of sauce?



Yes. and it is gross. And it is poured on pizza.


----------



## Azure (Aug 17, 2013)

Ley said:


> Yes. and it is gross. And it is poured on pizza.


and everyfuckingthing else as well

its a pure piece of americana really, the unholy trinity of fat, salt, and sugar. and the fact that it is in a squeeze bottle, highly advertised to kids, and cheap as fuck, guarantees its place in our once great culinary lexicon forever.

here children, dip everything in ranch thus negating its actual health values because the government desires you to be sedentary, low iq, and pliable of will

my rage is incalculable


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 17, 2013)

Barbecue sauce, on the other hand, is the best condiment.
THE BEST ONE.
Good on just about anything that you'd normally slather ranch / ketchup / mustard / mayonnaise on, instead. And a ton of other things.
Even good in macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Saga (Aug 17, 2013)

Barbecue sauce is only good only chicken that isn't fried.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2013)

I like ranch, but only on a few select vegetables (it's the only reason I'll eat certain veggies, however I'm pretty sparing with it and have been working on slowly reducing the amount to get the job done). I also like ketchup, but pretty much all other condiments are bleh. I had this sandwich the other day and it was chicken, bacon, and cheddar cheese with a dutch roll bread. I shared with my bf and he said it'd be better with mayonnaise and mustard. YUCK! It was delicious as it was and those things would have ruined its perfect flavor. :K


----------



## septango (Aug 17, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I like ranch, but only on a few select vegetables (it's the only reason I'll eat certain veggies, however I'm pretty sparing with it and have been working on slowly reducing the amount to get the job done). I also like ketchup, but pretty much all other condiments are bleh. I had this sandwich the other day and it was chicken, bacon, and cheddar cheese with a dutch roll bread. I shared with my bf and he said it'd be better with mayonnaise and mustard. YUCK! It was delicious as it was and those things would have ruined its perfect flavor. :K



wasnt it extremely dry? thats why I always put some kinda sauce or tomado or something


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 17, 2013)

I want to try this ranch sauce stuff to experience its terror.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 17, 2013)

Multigrain Saltine Crackers are tasty.


----------



## Percy (Aug 17, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I want to try this ranch sauce stuff to experience its terror.


I still don't understand why so many people enjoy it, let alone drench everything in it.
America, I guess.



LegitWaterfall said:


> Multigrain Saltine Crackers are tasty.


That's unpopular? Multigrain things are pretty good...


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 17, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I want to try this ranch sauce stuff to experience its terror.



It's actually delicious. Don't listen to those pansies.


----------



## septango (Aug 17, 2013)

first, I honestly dont get whats so bad about ranch, like its just a cheap sauce its not made of featuses or anything **ahem** hotdogs


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2013)

septango said:


> wasnt it extremely dry? thats why I always put some kinda sauce or tomado or something



Nope. It was actually very moist. I was surprised myself. I guess the ingredients were high quality. XD I want to try it again but continue to add on meats until it is absolute perfection.


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 18, 2013)

Azure said:


> and everyfuckingthing else as well
> 
> its a pure piece of americana really, the unholy trinity of fat, salt, and sugar. and the fact that it is in a squeeze bottle, highly advertised to kids, and cheap as fuck, guarantees its place in our once great culinary lexicon forever.
> 
> ...



I know where Hidden Valley is! It's a place in Mississippi and all the children there are obese. Their persons are drenched in the foul stench of maize , the children of the corn.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 18, 2013)

septango said:


> first, I honestly dont get whats so bad about ranch, like its just a cheap sauce its not made of featuses or anything **ahem** hotdogs



But hot dogs are delicious you literal sub-human.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 18, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> But hot dogs are delicious you literal sub-human.



Eh, you can't really blame him. The manufacturing process for hotdogs is pretty nasty.

Of course, I just don't give the slightest fuck.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Eh, you can't really blame him. The manufacturing process for hotdogs is pretty nasty.
> 
> Of course, I just don't give the slightest fuck.



Bratwursts are better. :3


----------



## Azure (Aug 18, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Eh, you can't really blame him. The manufacturing process for hotdogs is pretty nasty.
> 
> Of course, I just don't give the slightest fuck.


see, this is why ranch is successful as a condiment. people just dont give a fuck, so they will put whatever the fuck into their mouth. enjoy prematurely clogged arteries, a dimisished palate range, and high blood pressure because you slather everything in cumsauce. your funereal buddy, at least make it "taste good" har har har i cant believe people think ranch actually tastes good.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 18, 2013)

Azure said:


> see, this is why ranch is successful as a condiment. people just dont give a fuck, so they will put whatever the fuck into their mouth. enjoy prematurely clogged arteries, a dimisished palate range, and high blood pressure because you slather everything in cumsauce. your funereal buddy, at least make it "taste good" har har har i cant believe people think ranch actually tastes good.



Honestly most of the stuff we eat is probably gonna kill us down the line. So long as we balance it out the most rudimentary of health-preserving measures who cares.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 18, 2013)

Azure said:


> see, this is why ranch is successful as a condiment. people just dont give a fuck, so they will put whatever the fuck into their mouth. enjoy prematurely clogged arteries, a dimisished palate range, and high blood pressure because you slather everything in cumsauce. your funereal buddy, at least make it "taste good" har har har i cant believe people think ranch actually tastes good.



But I don't put it on everything. Where are you getting this?

Also, being unhealthy and tasting bad are two completely different things.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 18, 2013)

I prefer pepsi.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 18, 2013)

I prefer Mountain Dew overall.

Delicious caffeinated piss in a bottle.


----------



## Riho (Aug 18, 2013)

Attention buttheads: BLATANTLY taking an already used idea and making it pixelated is NOT an "indie game," it's plagiarism.
Sure it looks good, but GET YOUR OWN GODDAMNED IDEAS


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 18, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I prefer Mountain Dew overall.
> 
> Delicious caffeinated piss in a bottle.


Us limeys are slowly stealing all your food and drink.. I dislike mountain dew but somehow can stand the energy drink one.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 18, 2013)

Riho said:


> Attention buttheads: taking an already used idea and making it pixelated is NOT an "indie game," it's plagiarism.
> Sure it looks good, but GET YOUR OWN GODDAMNED IDEAS



B-but...
Just one more Mario ripoff. I promise.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I prefer Mountain Dew overall.
> 
> Delicious caffeinated piss in a bottle.



I'd rather drink that. I can't stand cola. Not because of it's taste, the taste is fine. It's the chalky feeling and after taste that coats my teeth and throat. No other drink has done that.


----------



## Riho (Aug 18, 2013)

Saliva said:


> B-but...
> Just one more Mario ripoff. I promise.


NO. NOT EVEN SUPER MARIO BROS 2. 
I AM SERIOUSLY AT THE END OF MY PIXELATED ROPE


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 18, 2013)

Riho said:


> Attention buttheads: taking an already used idea and making it pixelated is NOT an "indie game," it's plagiarism.
> Sure it looks good, but GET YOUR OWN GODDAMNED IDEAS



But every game ever steals ideas from other games. You can not find a single modern game that doesn't "steal" things from other games


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> But every game ever steals ideas from other games. You can not find a single modern game that doesn't "steal" things from other games



BUT you can find a cheap rehash or blatant copy of another game. There is a difference! :3
Just look at Mario Galaxy 2 and New Mario Bros 2...and Mario 3D World.....and Mario Bros U.


----------



## Riho (Aug 18, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> But every game ever steals ideas from other games. You can not find a single modern game that doesn't "steal" things from other games


Fixed my statement due to you being absolutely correct.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> BUT you can find a cheap rehash or blatant copy of another game. There is a difference! :3
> Just look at Mario Galaxy 2 and New Mario Bros 2...and Mario 3D World.....and Mario Bros U.



I would laugh but yeah...


----------



## septango (Aug 18, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> But hot dogs are delicious you literal sub-human.



I didnt mean I dont like hot dogs, I was trying to use hot dogs to show we all eat worse crap than ranch


----------



## Hewge (Aug 18, 2013)

Pink can be manly sometimes.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 18, 2013)

Everyone seems to love Minecraft, but I always get bored of it pretty quickly. Making a house is nice I guess, but afterwards I just think it drags.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 18, 2013)

I love Nicholas Cage as an actor unironically.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 18, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Pink can be manly sometimes.



I wouldn't exactly say manly, but it can indeed be a cool color.


----------



## Riho (Aug 18, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I love Nicholas Cage as an actor unironically.


We are both perfectly aware that THAT is a lie.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 18, 2013)

I actually like fedoras.



Come hit me pastry. :V


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 18, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I actually like fedoras.
> 
> 
> 
> Come hit me pastry. :V



1v1 me irl fagit ill gib ur gob u cheeky cunt


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 18, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I actually like fedoras.
> 
> 
> 
> Come hit me pastry. :V



Fedoras are awesome.

The problem is that nobody fucking wears them correctly.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 18, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Fedoras are awesome.
> 
> The problem is that nobody fucking wears them correctly.



Even if through dark sorcery you're able to wear a fedora "correctly" the stupid hat has been tarnished way too hard by obese neckbeards to be even remotely acceptable.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 18, 2013)

That's the same reason I don't wear trousers. Too many neckbeards wear them. 

I run around bottomless.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 18, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I run around bottomless.



Bottomless? :I


----------



## Willow (Aug 18, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> That's the same reason I don't wear trousers. Too many neckbeards wear them.
> 
> I run around bottomless.


Yeah but unlike pants, fedoras are too often associated with neckbeards who use them as a symbol of how sophisticated and cool they are.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 18, 2013)

Be an individual, wear a Fez.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 18, 2013)

Khaki said:


> Be an individual, wear a Fez.



I had a friend who did that. ><


----------



## Aleu (Aug 18, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Bottomless? :I


I guess that's where assless chaps come in. For people who are assless :v


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 18, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> That's the same reason I don't wear trousers. Too many neckbeards wear them.
> 
> I run around bottomless.



I'm not saying don't wear any kind of hat. It'd be more like saying don't wear yoga pants as a dude.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 18, 2013)

Most of the "core" music sub genres (Metal core, Nintendo core) are utter shit and need to be destroyed via holy orbital bombardment.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 18, 2013)

Movies with choreographed song and dance scenes need to be more common.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Movies with choreographed song and dance scenes need to be more common.


Shhhhhh :V


High School Musical was terrible from the start.
And yes, in my city I'm surrounded by HSM-crazy fangirls.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 18, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Shhhhhh :V
> 
> 
> High School Musical was terrible from the start.
> And yes, in my city I'm surrounded by HSM-crazy fangirls.


I actually forgot about HSM. I was thinking of basically Broadway musicals in movie form. 
West Side Story
Rock of Ages
Grease
etc


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I actually forgot about HSM. I was thinking of basically Broadway musicals in movie form.
> West Side Story
> Rock of Ages
> Grease
> etc


Ooooh

In that case, yes.
Bring them on. We need more catchy songs to even the autotuned squawks of the people we call artists today


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't like Studio Ghibli movies at all.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 19, 2013)

Gorillaz' debut album was fucking terrble.


----------



## Riho (Aug 19, 2013)

Khaki said:


> Be an individual, wear a Fez.


How about no.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 19, 2013)

Jerry Springer is an enjoyable show


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 19, 2013)

Metaknight isn't broken.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 19, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I love Nicholas Cage as an actor unironically.



He was great in _The Knowing_â€‹.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 19, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> He was great in _The Knowing_â€‹.


and in National Treasure


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> and in National Treasure



This x 100.

I really like Nicolas Cage. Partly ironically, but also because he somehow makes every character he plays instantly likeable.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 19, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> This x 100.
> 
> I really like Nicolas Cage. Partly ironically, but also because he somehow makes every character he plays instantly likeable.



But mostly because of stuff like this and oh mai especially this though.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 19, 2013)

EVE Online is vastly superior to WoW on every level.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 19, 2013)

Iudicium_86 said:


> EVE Online is vastly superior to WoW on every level.


That isn't an unpopular opinion amongst mature gamers. :V


----------



## Hewge (Aug 19, 2013)

I've noticed most people that are ignorant about WoW aren't even aware it's been around for almost 10 years (seeing as it only gained it's massive popularity a few years ago, when Blizzard started appealing to casual gamers), and never knew it's based off of an RTS game series called Warcraft. 

Or they've simply never actually bothered to play it for more than a few hours. Or played it at all.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 19, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I've noticed people ignorant about WoW aren't even aware it's been around for almost 10 years (seeing as it only gained it's massive popularity a few years ago, when Blizzard started appealing to casual gamers), and never knew it's based off of an RTS game series called Warcraft.
> 
> Or they've simply never actually bothered to play it for more than a few hours. Or played it at all.


Oh believe me, I played WoW for about three years. It just got all samey and shit.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 19, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Oh believe me, I played WoW for about three years. It just got all samey and shit.



But what year did you start playing it? xP


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I've noticed most people that are ignorant about WoW aren't even aware it's been around for almost 10 years (seeing as it only gained it's massive popularity a few years ago, when Blizzard started appealing to casual gamers), and never knew it's based off of an RTS game series called Warcraft.
> 
> Or they've simply never actually bothered to play it for more than a few hours. Or played it at all.


 
And EVE Online is actually older than WoW, and has higher player retention as they only keep gaining subs with very few 'dips' in the numbers even 10 years running. That says something. And despite being 10years old, it only looks a couple years old, while WoW still looks circa 2004.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 19, 2013)

Hewge said:


> But what year did you start playing it? xP


'06/'07? I was pretty young and my dad was pretty much responsible for me getting into it. He was actually there from near the start.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 19, 2013)

I only joined WoW for the Worgen


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

My brother told me he'd teach me to play.
I've watched him play, nothing happens when you reach Grand Marshal.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 19, 2013)

Iudicium_86 said:


> And EVE Online is actually older than WoW, and has higher player retention as they only keep gaining subs with very few 'dips' in the numbers even 10 years running. That says something. And despite being 10years old, it only looks a couple years old, while WoW still looks circa 2004.



I'm aware of how long EVE has been around, and wasn't actually trying to compare WoW to EVE.

But anyway, if you want; I beg to differ about WoW graphics. Unless you are one of those people that get graphics confused with art style.

http://faithtirion.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/inner_courtyard_inside_jade_temple.jpeg

http://amursk-portal.ru/wp-content/gallery/wow_pandaria/wowx4-screenshot-13-full.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/Y1h1U.jpg

http://www.ihaveapc.com/wp-content/...rcraft-Mists-of-Pandaria-HD-Wallpaper_015.jpg

Want to know what says something? How a video game released in 2004 has stayed one of, if not _the_ most popular game in the world for almost 10 years. _That_ is something.

I really don't care to argue about something so pointless. Your EVE comparison to WoW was incredibly needless and random in the first place, though.

So I'm not going to argue. I'll just say why I like to play World of Warcraft.

I play WoW because I enjoy the art style.
I play WoW because it has solid and enjoyable game play.
I play WoW because there will always be new content and changed.
I play WoW because it has a fantastic story line. Most people have never taken the time to read all there is in the Warcraft universe. It is some of the best writing I have ever seen.
I play WoW because of the amazing world that Blizzard have created. Everything in it has a story to tell. Everything.
I play WoW because of the great, creative, artistic, funny, and friendly community. Some of the biggest internet popularities originated from WoW.
I play WoW because I've met some of the best friends I've ever had, and maybe ever will through it.
I play WoW because, even though it's changed an incredible amount since 2004, it will always be the first game I loved. Really, imagine your favorite childhood game, only it grew with you, instead of stayed in your childhood box.

To make it simple...
I play World of Warcraft because I love it.

I'm not sure what your reasons are for liking EVE so much, or why you feel the need to be condescending towards other video games which don't deserve it, but these are the reasons I play World of Warcraft. 
There are other great games out there, and obviously in the future there will be many more. But WoW will forever remain *my* number one video game.

And yes I'm aware of how geeky this post is.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 19, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I play WoW because I enjoy the art style.


Fair enough.



> I play WoW because it has solid and enjoyable game play.


Debatable. But I guess that's just personal preference.



> I play WoW because there will always be new content and changed.


By which you mean new content which is basically the same thing but with a new texture and gimmick? Okay



> I play WoW because it has a fantastic story line. Most people have never taken the time to read all there is in the Warcraft universe. It is some of the best writing I have ever seen.


Both games have these kinds of people. As with WoW, the EVE story has spawned various fanfictions some of which have been inspired by player events inside the game.



> I play WoW because of the amazing world that Blizzard have created. Everything in it has a story to tell. Everything.


In EVE players build on the story that is set (that is ignored for the most part but meh). The world is pretty much shaped in a way by players like no other game can. One player died in the attack on a US embassy a while ago. Everyone in the game came together to honour and remember him. On the one server that eve has, everyone is affected when stuff like this happens. Even the guy's enemies stopped and had a ceasefire for a day. Even CCP (the devs) recognized it.



> I play WoW because of the great, creative, artistic, funny, and friendly community. Some of the biggest internet popularities originated from WoW.


See above.



> I play WoW because I've met some of the best friends I've ever had, and maybe ever will through it.
> 
> I play WoW because, even though it's changed an incredible amount since 2004, it will always be the first game I loved. Really, imagine your favorite childhood game, only it grew with you, instead of stayed in your childhood box.


Fair enough for both of these. Personal experiences mean a lot in a MMO. The friends and the memories ect, ect.

My own geekiness provoked me to reply to you. XD


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

The Endless Forest is a nice game . . .


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Metaknight isn't broken.



Hah. 
The only thing more annoying is pikachu lightning spam.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 19, 2013)

While the average physical age of gamers is in the 30s (37 I think?), I think the *mental* age of gamers is close to 13. Before you go "BUT GO IN THE PC BOARDS"... No. Most PC Gamers are actually *proof* to support my opinion, rather than the exception. If you attack someone because of their preferences in entertainment, you clearly haven't matured past the age of 13. If you use your choice in something as a weapon against a perceived race of idiots, you clearly haven't mentally graduated from high school. 

90% of "Hardcore gamers" likewise have not aged past the age of 13, or if they have, jumped immediately to the "screw politeness - I'm a senior" stage of immaturity. You know, the stage where you're a complete monster to be around, then wonder why your family dumped you in a nursing home and never visits or calls.

eSports is boring as watching paint dry on growing grass and is so nerdy that Sheldon Cooper and Amy would have to be restrained from screaming "GEEK!" and stealing your lunch money. The same goes for regular sports too. 

You don't *have* to find something mentally or intellectually stimulating for it to be enjoyable. People who keep doing this are only going to find themselves missing out on all sorts of entertainment opportunities that they are literally ignoring because you perceive it to be too "Dumbed down" or "For the lowest common denominator". 

Most people don't actually hate something because they legitimately believe it - they hate it because they're told to. 

Hipsters are a slang for "Hypocrite" because they mindlessly buy into somethin - it's just not something that they perceive to be "mainstream". They are the group of people hanging out together with the "Non conformist" tee-shirt clearly conforming to other norm(s) and group(s).


----------



## Hewge (Aug 19, 2013)

Raptros said:


> But I guess that's just personal preference.



That was half the point of my post...



Raptros said:


> By which you mean new content which is basically the same thing but with a new texture and gimmick? Okay



You joined WoW in 2006-2007, right? You said you played for 2-3 years? That means you stopped playing around 2010-2011, you've not experienced 3 years of content, so it's slightly ignorant to say that.



Raptros said:


> Both games have these kinds of people. As with WoW, the EVE story has spawned various fanfictions some of which have been inspired by player events inside the game.



I think you read slightly wrong. :u



Raptros said:


> In EVE players build on the story that is set (that is ignored for the most part but meh). The world is pretty much shaped in a way by players like no other game can. One player died in the attack on a US embassy a while ago. Everyone in the game came together to honour and remember him. On the one server that eve has, everyone is affected when stuff like this happens. Even the guy's enemies stopped and had a ceasefire for a day. Even CCP (the devs) recognized it.



WoW's also honored players like this. Dozens of times. It's always such a neat thing, I feel.



Raptros said:


> Fair enough for both of these. Personal experiences mean a lot in a MMO. The friends and the memories ect, ect.



They do.

I'm not sure you really understood my post though. You were quick with wanting to cut the square without any scissors, yo.

I've played EVE, WoW, Guild Wars, Rift, TERA, Everquest, pretty much every MMORPG there's been. And they're all great in their own way.

My point is that people need to stop bitching about nothing, and just play what they like.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 19, 2013)

WoW was awesome pre cataclysism. 
Rift is so much better. 

EVE sucks ass nuggets. 

SW:TOR is horrid. 

Guild Wars is bogged down by fucktards who waste space in open world pvp. Its ok at best. 

Everqwest 1 &  2 was flipping amazing for its time. 

Tera is actually quite good... Kinda. 


Overall Rift wins in my eyes for the souls systems. It was a great MMO that got a bad rep unfortunately. Rogue tank ftw.


----------



## Percy (Aug 19, 2013)

I have no interest in playing WoW.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 19, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> WoW was awesome pre cataclysism.
> Rift is so much better.
> 
> EVE sucks ass nuggets.
> ...



Phantasy Star Online 2 *SHITS* on all of it. :3


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

I think WolfQuest is a pretty cool game :I


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Phantasy Star Online 2 *SHITS* on all of it. :3



What's that? 
It sounds awful.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't think Quake II was that bad of a game.

Now, Quake II has always been my favorite game, and it probably always will be. That doesn't, however, influence my opinion of the game on a technical level. I've accepted that Quake I and Quake III Arena are superior when it comes to gameplay.

However, I think Quake II is quite underrated amongst Id Software fans. The game was still fun as shit. Fast gameplay, good weapons, good map design, kickass multiplayer...

Anyone else feel the same way? I just don't think the game deserves all the shit it gets.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Metaknight isn't broken.



Okay I'm sorry this is just 100% wrong on every level. This isn't even a matter of opinion this is like fact.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 19, 2013)

I just play Perfect World Vendetta.
Practically everything is free.


----------



## Azure (Aug 19, 2013)

all MMO gaming is shit in the end. long live single player, content driven gaming. down with generic multiplayer faggot fests. socialization is for the real world and not the microphone attached to your ear.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 19, 2013)

Multiplayer game vs Mutliplayer game arguments is as petty as measuring your cock. And where I come from. there's only one thing we do to those kinds of people... cut it off.

Diablo 3 actually wasn't nearly as bad as people say. 

If you're in your mid-late teens and above, you probably shouldn't be expecting channels like Nickelodeon to appeal to you the same way they did when you were like, ten.

I hear people saying Spongebob was good... I ask one question: When? 

I hear people say that PokÃ©mon Origins is renewing their interest in a PokÃ©mon anime since it was supposed to be good. I ask one question again: When was the PokÃ©mon anime good? Even when I was a kid watching it in the late 90s, I thought "...what the heck?" and found myself changing the channel. And yes, I tried watching it subtitled... When was it good?


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 19, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> I hear people saying Spongebob was good... I ask one question: When?



Pre-movie.

Spongebob was fucking hilarious back then.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 19, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Pre-movie.
> 
> Spongebob was fucking hilarious back then.



It's true. Spongebob used to be a bizarre work of art.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 19, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Pre-movie.
> 
> Spongebob was fucking hilarious back then.



I remember watching the old ones with my brother on the telly, they were so much fun to watch.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

They're not as funny anymore.

Shame on you Spongebob.

Fuck the cartoons that plague TV today.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, from the looks of that there 'What State Would You Get Rid Of' thread, not really enjoying 80s music (or 80s culture in general) would be unpopular...


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 19, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> Well, from the looks of that there 'What State Would You Get Rid Of' thread, not really enjoying 80s music (or 80s culture in general) would be unpopular...



Of course it'd be an unpopular position. 80's heavy and hair metal was fuckin' awesome!!!


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 19, 2013)

Female pubic hair is fucking disgusting.

Vaginas are ugly enough as it is. You don't have to ruin 'em even more by given yours a beard.

I don't mind male pubic hair, though.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Female pubic hair is fucking disgusting.
> 
> Vaginas are ugly enough as it is. You don't have to ruin 'em even more by given yours a beard.
> 
> I don't mind male pubic hair, though.


How is such an opinion unpopular?

As far as I know pubic hair is one of a girl's worst problems.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Aug 19, 2013)

I hate activision


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 19, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Female pubic hair is fucking disgusting.
> 
> Vaginas are ugly enough as it is. You don't have to ruin 'em even more by given yours a beard.
> 
> I don't mind male pubic hair, though.



The 1960's or so would disagree. But damn glad we don't live there x3


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 19, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> How is such an opinion unpopular?
> 
> As far as I know pubic hair is one of a girl's worst problems.



I don't know. I just see it a lot in porn and I'm surprised when nobody even mentions it.



Xela-Dasi said:


> I hate activision



You aren't alone, bro.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I don't know. I just see it a lot in porn and I'm surprised when nobody even mentions it.


You mean porn actors don't shave their genitals?

What.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 19, 2013)

Xela-Dasi said:


> I hate activision



Pretty sure this isn't exactly unpopular.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 19, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> You mean porn actors don't shave their genitals?
> 
> What.



I've never been that into pornos. I'm talking more about shit like pin-ups or illustrated porn.


Ironic, isn't it? A furry complaining about hairy cunts.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I've never been that into pornos. I'm talking more about shit like pin-ups or illustrated porn.
> 
> 
> Ironic, isn't it? A furry complaining about hairy cunts.


Ah.


Yes, quite.


I think girl scouts are crap.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 19, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Ah.
> 
> 
> Yes, quite.
> ...


BUT D:
COOKIES


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> BUT D:
> COOKIES


The cookies are good, the girls are shit.

Everyone in my troop smokes weed and has sex on a regular basis.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 19, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> The cookies are good, the girls are shit.
> 
> Everyone in my troop smokes weed and has sex on a regular basis.



Sounds like regular teenagers to me.


----------



## Bambi (Aug 19, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Female pubic hair is fucking disgusting.
> 
> Vaginas are ugly enough as it is. You don't have to ruin 'em even more by given yours a beard.
> 
> I don't mind male pubic hair, though.


Enjoy the stubble, in-grown hairs, and pimples further down the line, ladies!

Shit, your vagina could be so hairy the FBI could list it as it's number 2 most wanted overseas terrorist, I'm cool with it if you don't want to walk funny for a few days while your skin heals. Same with guys. Shaving is great for the people who absolutely need it, like if they don't receive a sacrificial batch every few weeks, they shrivel up and die for the honor of Pubiscus, the Daedric Lord of Pubic Hair. On the other hand, once you're in a relationship with someone, it just becomes an obvious fact that nobody should really care about.

But Saliva did remind me of something ... don't skip rocks with the hairless shit. Don't shave, oh no, wax or get laser hair removal. Or pluck. Shaving is the quickest solution, and the most temporary.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 19, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> The cookies are good, the girls are shit.
> 
> Everyone in my troop smokes weed and has sex on a regular basis.


They didn't do that in my troop...

then again I was like...9


----------



## Percy (Aug 19, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Sounds like regular teenagers to me.


Suddenly I feel good knowing that I was an irregular teenager.

...or still am, if you consider 19 to be a teenager still.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 20, 2013)

I prefer a mug of nescafe at home to some frou-frou starbucks coffee thing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 20, 2013)

Percy said:


> Suddenly I feel good knowing that I was an irregular teenager.
> 
> ...or still am, if you consider 19 to be a teenager still.



19 is still teenage. D: stave off being a grown up for one more year at least. ;^;


----------



## Ley (Aug 20, 2013)

I think love can happen at first sight.

I believe in the concept of soul mates. (Not just one soulmate for another person thoughh; too many people in the world for there to be just one)

I believe you can have successful romantic relationships while young. 

I believe marriage is more than just a contract.


(The above are direct opposites of what I was raised to believe.)


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 20, 2013)

Ley said:


> I think love can happen at first sight.
> 
> I believe in the concept of soul mates. (Not just one soulmate for another person thoughh; too many people in the world for there to be just one)
> 
> ...



I was raised the polar opposite and feel the opposite.. but I am a bitter, twisted and slightly melancholic soul.


Unpopular opinion amongst my hipster/uni friends.
I prefer windows over mac. I only use mac because apple owns Logic. Mac filesystem is cool and I appreciate some Mac features but I know Windows, I can do more with a windows PC.


----------



## Corto (Aug 20, 2013)

I think GTA IV was a stupendous piece of shit, and aren't excited in the very least by the release of GTA V.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 20, 2013)

I personally think, like what Ley said, that marriage is much more than a contract. (Sappy description inbound) It's a coming together of two people who want to spend their lives together. It's a great part of human nature, and the way most people speak of it makes me angry.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 20, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I personally think, like what Ley said, that marriage is much more than a contract. (Sappy description inbound) It's a coming together of two people who want to spend their lives together. It's a great part of human nature, and the way most people speak of it makes me angry.



I think it's because so many marriages end up in divorce. And many people don't feel the need for marriage these days. We're still becoming more secular I guess.
It's not a part of human nature, it's just tradition.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 20, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I think it's because so many marriages end up in divorce. And many people don't feel the need for marriage these days. We're still becoming more secular I guess.
> It's not a part of human nature, it's just tradition.


True. I guess it makes me mad because a lot of kids talk trash about it when it's really what their parents say. If you don't know enough about something, it's wise not to talk shit about it.
I'm admitting right now I don't know anything about this world, and I have been guilty of doing so, but I'm trying not to.


Otherwise, Sweet n' Low is a dangerous poison in the form of powdery sugar stuff.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 20, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> True. I guess it makes me mad because a lot of kids talk trash about it when it's really what their parents say. If you don't know enough about something, it's wise not to talk shit about it.
> I'm admitting right now I don't know anything about this world, and I have been guilty of doing so, but I'm trying not to.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, Sweet n' Low is a dangerous poison in the form of powdery sugar stuff.



Well parents are the role models of marriage for kids I guess. My mum never married my step dad (my father passed away,) but they're happy together. My sister is happily married, and my brother has a family but isn't married yet so I guess it's all horses for courses. I can't see myself getting married in life but who knows what I'll be like (if still alive) in a decade or so!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 20, 2013)

McDonald's is fucking delicious.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 20, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> McDonald's is fucking delicious.


I must agree.. I get free cheeseburgers with meals thanks to my student card.

I bought a cheeseburger meal, got a free cheeseburger.. fused them together to make a double double cheeseburger! 

Although they kick my stomach in sometimes. Couldn't live off em.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 20, 2013)

Sonic Unleashed is a fun game


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 20, 2013)

Ley said:


> I think love can happen at first sight.



You're either confusing love for superficial attraction, or falling "in love" with what your mind wants in a mate and projecting it onto the person you're looking at.

Either way, you aren't legitimately falling in love with the actual person. Not until you actually learn what they're like as a person.


----------



## Ley (Aug 20, 2013)

Saliva said:


> You're either confusing love for superficial attraction, or falling "in love" with what your mind wants in a mate and projecting it onto the person you're looking at.
> 
> Either way, you aren't legitimately falling in love with the actual person. Not until you actually learn what they're like as a person.



Which is why my belief is unpopular. This is what I believe.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 20, 2013)

Equestria Girls is *GARBAGE*.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 20, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Equestria Girls is *GARBAGE*.


This will be popular soon enough.

That was MLP's downfall . . .

As if season 4 finale wasn't.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 20, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> McDonald's is fucking delicious.


KFC is pretty damn good too


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 20, 2013)

Sonic is the shit.


----------



## Sar (Aug 20, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> KFC is pretty damn good too


Burger King is clearly the way to go.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 20, 2013)

I actually enjoy drama, it's the most fun part in any forum


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 20, 2013)

Freddy's.

Fuck your non-food crap, Freddy's is best.


----------



## Piroshki (Aug 20, 2013)

Steak is tasteless and awful, probably my least favorite meat. And before you say, "You just haven't had GOOD steak," I've tried several different brands ranging from well done to medium rare and even paid $30 (on the one night this year when it was half off) to go to a 4.5-star buffet-style brazilian steakhouse known for their fantastic selection of steaks, tried several, and still didn't like them.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 20, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> This will be popular soon enough.
> 
> That was MLP's downfall . . .
> 
> As if season 4 finale wasn't.



Oh please, that goes back to at least the S3 opening.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 20, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> This will be popular soon enough.
> 
> That was MLP's downfall . . .
> 
> As if season 4 finale wasn't.



Whoa, where do you keep your time machine?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 20, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Whoa, where do you keep your time machine?


Who said I needed a time machine?


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 20, 2013)

I do not get the minecraft hype. found it boring after a week.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 20, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Equestria Girls is *GARBAGE*.



To me _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_ as a whole is shit. The animation is nice but that's about it for me.


----------



## Midnight Gear (Aug 20, 2013)

MJ is overhyped.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 20, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> To me _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_ as a whole is shit. The animation is nice but that's about it for me.



Yeah, bronies kinda over-hype it like mad. I used to be a pretty big ponyfag and even then I knew the show was more or less mediocre, albeit better than it _should_ be.


----------



## Azure (Aug 20, 2013)

Piroshki said:


> Steak is tasteless and awful, probably my least favorite meat. And before you say, "You just haven't had GOOD steak," I've tried several different brands ranging from well done to medium rare and even paid $30 (on the one night this year when it was half off) to go to a 4.5-star buffet-style brazilian steakhouse known for their fantastic selection of steaks, tried several, and still didn't like them.


it isnt steak thats bad, its your broken tastebuds. because youve probably shoveled enough salt and sugar into your face that you literally cant taste subtle flavor anymore. welcome to 85% of america


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 20, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Equestria Girls is *GARBAGE*.


I thought this would be popular opinion...
I haven't seen it though, so can't judge for myself. I plan to watch it though, at least out of morbid curiosity.



PastryOfApathy said:


> Yeah, bronies kinda over-hype it like mad.  I used to be a pretty big ponyfag and even then I knew the show was  more or less mediocre, albeit better than it _should_ be.


True. I enjoy the show, but it's not like "IT'S THE BEST SHOW EVER SOO GOOD" like some people seem to think. I admit I still like making pony plushies, but that's mostly because they're cute and simple to make.

So I guess my unpopular opinion among fans of the show is that it's not as good as everyone says it is. It's just like any other cartoon, pretty much.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 20, 2013)

Being the object of contempt and ridicule from time to time is a fair price for an otherwise free ride through life.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 20, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I thought this would be popular opinion...
> I haven't seen it though, so can't judge for myself. I plan to watch it though, at least out of morbid curiosity.



Just watch High School Musical.

That's pretty much everything Equestria Girls has to offer, yet I'm seeing a lot of bronies saying "Hey it's actually pretty good". 
Yeah... honestly it just suffers from "The Movie Syndrome". 

You know what I mean.

"Alright... it's a feature-length movie.  
So we'll start by giving some kind of exposition and introduce a new antagonist. despite their backstory being someone who may have been here for awhile... you won't know about them. 
Well! we defeated the villain! Things shall go back to the status quo now.
...and we will _never_ mention whatever happened here again."

Seriously Equestria Girls is just full of plothole after plothole. I sort of want to say the writers did it, but honestly, for all we know, they probably were doing their best given the horrible idea  and wer ethinking "...good lord, wtf Ha$bro?" But had to do it because they have some kind of contract and they do like being able to eat.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 20, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I thought this would be popular opinion...
> I haven't seen it though, so can't judge for myself. I plan to watch it though, at least out of morbid curiosity.
> 
> 
> ...


Equestria Girls wasn't awful to me but it wasn't stellar. I've only walked out on a movie once and that was The Watchmen. 

Also I read that as pony slushies and not plushies and I want a slushie now because that sounds _delicious_.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 20, 2013)

People were expecting something deep and riveting from MLP? That's not to bash it and say it's not possible. It is. But you can't really expect it. That goes for any kids show honestly.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> People were expecting something deep and riveting from MLP? That's not to bash it and say it's not possible. It is. But you can't really expect it. That goes for any kids show honestly.


I never expected anything deep from MLP. I think the only thing that can be deep about it are some of the references to other things. I mean, sure it'll be deep for children watching it but not to the general brony community.


----------



## badnewsbear (Aug 20, 2013)

cats and dogs should not be spayed and neutered


----------



## Aleu (Aug 20, 2013)

badnewsbear said:


> cats and dogs should not be spayed and neutered


you'll be changing your mind pretty quick with an unsnipped male cat inside your home


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 20, 2013)

There were parts of Equestria Girls that were enjoyable.
But the whole thing just had an overbeating "meh" feel about it.
Then again, I came into it with the lowest kind of expectations.

Unpopular opinion about EQG: I liked the magical girl transformation shit.
That was the high point of the movie, IMO. That and Demon Shimmer.
Actually, for that matter, I wish Sunset actually was becoming a part of the main world the show takes place in. Her motivations were petty, but I want her to show up again.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 20, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Unpopular opinion about EQG: I liked the magical girl transformation shit.
> That was the high point of the movie, IMO.


That's pretty much what I liked about it too. Seeing Twilight try to adapt to human things.


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 20, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> This will be popular soon enough.
> 
> That was MLP's downfall . . .
> 
> As if season 4 finale wasn't.



Wait, season 4 already came and went? Am I THAT out of the loop? Oh well, I won't let some retarded girls show ruin my porn fodder.


----------



## badnewsbear (Aug 20, 2013)

I know, just trying to be edgy, and I only let unsnipped female cat in my place


----------



## Aleu (Aug 20, 2013)

badnewsbear said:


> I know, *just trying to be edgy*, and I only let unsnipped female cat in my place


Yeahh

don't do that


----------



## Corto (Aug 20, 2013)

Please keep all MLP related bullshit to the MLP thread.


----------



## badnewsbear (Aug 20, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Yeahh
> 
> don't do that


don't try to be edgy or don't let unsnipped female cats in my place
maybe both


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 20, 2013)

badnewsbear said:


> don't try to be *edgy* or don't let unsnipped female cats in my place
> maybe both



Internet Pro Tip: Describing people with differing opinions as "edgy" discredits anything you have to say and makes you look like a fuckwit.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't think furries as geeks (at least not the ones here)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 20, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I don't think furries as geeks (at least not the ones here)


I'm a nerd, not a geek. Geeks can make careers out of their strange hobbies.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 20, 2013)

badnewsbear said:


> I know, just trying to be edgy, and I only let unsnipped female cat in my place


 You do know that whenever a female cat is in heat she's in tons of pain, right? The yowling and dragging around is her trying to deal with it. The only time she is not in pain is when she is mating but then she's hurt as the male detaches and is in pain again. Keeping an un-spayed cat is highly cruel. :/


----------



## Aleu (Aug 20, 2013)

Misomie said:


> You do know that whenever a female cat is in heat she's in tons of pain, right? The yowling and dragging around is her trying to deal with it. The only time she is not in pain is when she is mating but then she's hurt as the male detaches and is in pain again. Keeping an un-spayed cat is highly cruel. :/


Odd. Mine never yowled. She...I dunno what to call it..
It was like a meow and a purr mixed together. Sounded like a "brr"


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 20, 2013)

Just don't keep fucking critters in your house in the first place people. What the hell for? To subject some creature to your human notion of 'companionship'? 

Not only does this practice mean surgical alteration and inbreeding, they're also harmful to the immediate environment and have the same carbon footprint as a vehicle.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 20, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Odd. Mine never yowled. She...I dunno what to call it..It was like a meow and a purr mixed together. Sounded like a "brr"


 I k ow what sound you're talking about. I think it's different for all cats and some feel pain/discomfort while others don't. I forgot where I first heard it. Also cats who go into heat regularly (like indoor ones) often lose weight so they can possibly get sick.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 20, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Just don't keep fucking critters in your house in the first place people. What the hell for? To subject some creature to your human notion of 'companionship'?
> 
> Not only does this practice mean surgical alteration and inbreeding, they're also harmful to the immediate environment and have the same carbon footprint as a vehicle.


Better a pet than a child.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 20, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Just don't keep fucking critters in your house in the first place people. What the hell for? To subject some creature to your human notion of 'companionship'?
> 
> Not only does this practice mean surgical alteration and inbreeding, they're also harmful to the immediate environment and have the same carbon footprint as a vehicle.


This may be the bravest post ITT.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 20, 2013)

That cadbury chocolate is awful.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't like pancakes. :/


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 20, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I don't like pancakes. :/



What about waffles?


----------



## Misomie (Aug 20, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> What about waffles?


 Waffles are good, but only with peanut butter. :3 By boyfriend made this weird meal out of them once. It was a chimichanga sandwiched between two waffles and then covered in syrup. He said it was delicious.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't believe that "Adult" humour has to be working in sexual innuendos that the kids won't get. It can always be referencing something that kids wouldn't get because it was beyond their time or something they aren't paying attention to. I think something like that is a little more harder to pull off than the Animaniacs jumping up and down in a van at a drive-in. 


Making something "Dark" doesn't automatically mean it's more mature. In some ways, I think making something "Dark" or "Edgy" makes it more _im_mature. And if I see another "Superheroes/Zombies/Fantasy adventure with a twist!*" or "Dark Alice in Wonderland with a twist" and the twist being "It's dark" comic, I'm going to just smack someone.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 20, 2013)

@Digitalpotato- You just reminded me how much I dislike most unrated and mature movies. Their humor is freaking annoying and immature. I also don't appreciate their boob flashes. XP


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 20, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Waffles are good, but only* with peanut butter*. :3 By boyfriend made this weird meal out of them once. It was a chimichanga sandwiched between two waffles and then covered in syrup. He said it was delicious.



I really want to try this.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 20, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I really want to try this.


 It's good. Especially with a freshly cooked waffle and then smothered with peanut butter that then melts into the waffle's pores. Yum~


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 20, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Just don't keep fucking critters in your house in the first place people. What the hell for? To subject some creature to your human notion of 'companionship'?
> 
> Not only does this practice mean surgical alteration and inbreeding, they're also harmful to the immediate environment and have the same carbon footprint as a vehicle.


Wow, that really is an unpopular opinion. That's definitely true about the environment though, especially if you live near wildlife. Apparently cats can kill a lot of small animals, since that's pretty much what they're meant to do. Dogs are not as dangerous as cats, but can still be pretty harmful to wildlife.



Digitalpotato said:


> ....
> Making something "Dark" doesn't automatically mean it's more mature. In  some ways, I think making something "Dark" or "Edgy" makes it more _im_mature.  And if I see another "Superheroes/Zombies/Fantasy adventure with a  twist!*" or "Dark Alice in Wonderland with a twist" and the twist being  "It's dark" comic, I'm going to just smack someone.


Every time I see a "dark" take on something like a kid's show... 
*facepalm*


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 21, 2013)

Making something comedic does not have to be "Immature".


----------



## Misomie (Aug 21, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Making something comedic does not have to be "Immature".


 I know what you mean and I enjoy comedy. However I hate that comedy that's so popular in a lot of adult movies (In the ones I've seen) is immature and repetitive (aka not funny in the slightest). :/ This just reminded me of fart and vomit gags in movies. This is humor? Seriously, are you kidding me?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 21, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I know what you mean and I enjoy comedy. However I hate that comedy that's so popular in a lot of adult movies (In the ones I've seen) is immature and repetitive (aka not funny in the slightest). :/ This just reminded me of fart and vomit gags in movies. This is humor? Seriously, are you kidding me?


ie everything by Seth McFarlane. UGH. I remember when cartoons didn't need that type of humor to be funny.
What happened with all the tongue in cheek humor and such like that? Seriously >_>


anyway OT uhm
Cops are alright folk.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 21, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Making something comedic does not have to be "Immature".


I don't think that's an unpopular opinion


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 21, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Just don't keep fucking critters in your house in the first place people. What the hell for? To subject some creature to your human notion of 'companionship'?
> 
> Not only does this practice mean surgical alteration and inbreeding, they're also harmful to the immediate environment and have the same carbon footprint as a vehicle.



The more I think about it the more you're right. I want chickens someday though, they can make me eggs c:



Fallowfox said:


> That cadbury chocolate is awful.



_This_ is the bravest post ITT.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Aug 21, 2013)

I think hunting is fun.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 21, 2013)

But cadbury chocolate IS awful.

Hershey's or GTFO


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 21, 2013)

Aleu said:


> But cadbury chocolate IS awful.
> 
> Hershey's or GTFO



Hershey chocolate is awful, there's always an inexplicable aftertaste of vomit.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 21, 2013)

Aleu said:


> But cadbury chocolate IS awful.
> 
> Hershey's or GTFO



Yes.



Seekrit said:


> Hershey chocolate is awful, there's always an inexplicable aftertaste of vomit.



Die.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 21, 2013)

I like both Cadbury _and _Hershy's chocolate, but Thorntons blows any other chocolate-manufacturer out of the water. So. Fucking. Delicious.

If you haven't had any Thornton's chocolates before do yourself a favour and get some somehow.


----------



## badnewsbear (Aug 21, 2013)

I though a date is when you go out or something. Have sex, maybe not have sex. A booty call is a just sex.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 21, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Thorntons blows any other chocolate-manufacturer out of the water. So. Fucking. Delicious.



I'd like to nominate Lindt for being the nicest tasting brand of chocolate. It's amazing.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 21, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I'd like to nominate Lindt for being the nicest tasting brand of chocolate. It's amazing.



Thorntons>Lindt

Lindt is still great chocolate though. They make amazing truffles.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Die.



Not even trying to funny/edgy/shitstirring. It has an aftertaste of vomit and by Jove I want to know why >:c


----------



## Corto (Aug 21, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Hershey chocolate is awful, there's always an inexplicable aftertaste of vomit.


Holy shit, I thought I was the only one that felt it. Literally like vomit.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 21, 2013)

Y'all don't know good chocolate if it came up an bit you in the ass
Hershey's milk chocolate bar is the best


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 21, 2013)

Corto said:


> Holy shit, I thought I was the only one that felt it. Literally like vomit.


I thought that was a popular opinion, my friends in america I talk to reguarly tell me they think it's wank. 
I've had a giant bar sent over and had a two I bought myself and I wouldn't recommend them.

Asda's own BBQ Sauce rapes Heinz's stuff. 
Heinz stuff has too much extra flavour crap in it.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 21, 2013)

I think the "hero" title is given out too easily.


----------



## Corto (Aug 21, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I thought that was a popular opinion, my friends in america I talk to reguarly tell me they think it's wank.


Fun fact: The winter I spent in the US is when I first tasted Hersheys and immediately noticed the puke taste. Many many years later I bought some Hersheys here in Chile, and they didn't taste so foul. I've no idea if they're manufactured differently (though I assumed they're imported) or if it's 'cause the bar I ate here was white "cookies and cream" flavoured. But I still hate it.


----------



## Willow (Aug 21, 2013)

Corto said:


> Fun fact: The winter I spent in the US is when I first tasted Hersheys and immediately noticed the puke taste. Many many years later I bought some Hersheys here in Chile, and they didn't taste so foul. I've no idea if they're manufactured differently (though I assumed they're imported) or if it's 'cause the bar I ate here was white "cookies and cream" flavoured. But I still hate it.


I kind of like the cookies and cream more than regular Hershey's but yeah. Most candy here tastes a lot different than anywhere else because we probably don't use real sugar.


----------



## Percy (Aug 21, 2013)

Corto said:


> I've no idea if they're manufactured differently (though I assumed they're imported) or if it's 'cause the bar I ate here was white "cookies and cream" flavoured. But I still hate it.


The cookies and cream flavored bars are good. The normal milk chocolate is just average at best.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 21, 2013)

My favorite chocolate is imported Belgium milk chocolate. It should be more popular so I can find it easier. :K


----------



## Azure (Aug 21, 2013)

all milk chocolate bars are pretty much piss

dark chocolate is its far superior, healthier, flavor filled overlord. 

white chocolate can literally kiss the darkest part of my lily white ass, its complete and utter piss tasting waxy, globby shit. fuck cookies and cream as a flavor, in both ice cream and chocolate bars.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 21, 2013)

Corto said:


> Holy shit, I thought I was the only one that felt it. Literally like vomit.



It was only in some American bars a friend brought back for me. The UK Hershey bars tasted just fine for some reason.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 21, 2013)

So I see nothing wrong with Big Bang Theory. I'm not getting all the pissing and moaning about it


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 21, 2013)

Aleu said:


> So I see nothing wrong with Big Bang Theory. I'm not getting all the pissing and moaning about it


Who's pissing and moaning about it?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 21, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Who's pissing and moaning about it?


I can't for the life of me remember which thread it was about how it was terrible and offensive to nerds.

It might be this one...I don't know


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 21, 2013)

Aleu said:


> So I see nothing wrong with Big Bang Theory. I'm not getting all the pissing and moaning about it



TBBT is funny, and Jim Parsons is a great actor who portrays a character I want to bludgeon with my fists. Always thought the entire premise of the show was showing how stupid smart people can be.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 21, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> TBBT is funny, and Jim Parsons is a great actor who portrays a character I want to bludgeon with my fists. Always thought the entire premise of the show was showing how stupid smart people can be.


I wouldn't say stupid but rather quirky.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 21, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I wouldn't say stupid but rather quirky.



Oh no, those guys are idiots outside of a laboratory setting. It is amusing.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 21, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Oh no, those guys are idiots outside of a laboratory setting. It is amusing.


Leonard's not too much of an idiot. Just awkward.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 21, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Leonard's not too much of an idiot. Just awkward.



He is the best of them, and also the worst. It's sad how much I know about this show, it basically replaced The Simpsons on the 6pm slot in the House of Seekrits.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 21, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> He is the best of them, and also the worst. It's sad how much I know about this show, it basically replaced The Simpsons on the 6pm slot in the House of Seekrits.


I have to say I do like Howard's room. He has a fucking lava lamp.
Lava lamps are amazing. Why aren't there more lava lamps?


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 21, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I have to say I do like Howard's room. He has a fucking lava lamp.
> Lava lamps are amazing. Why aren't there more lava lamps?



I dont knoooooow. Had a blue one when I was younger and _that shit was mesmerising_.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't really like chicken all too much. At least, compared to other meats.

You have to drench that shit in BBQ sauce to actually make it taste like anything. And when I say drench, I mean _drench_.

That's a funny sounding word now that I think about it. Drench. Dreeeennn. Ch. Drench.


----------



## Corto (Aug 22, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Who's pissing and moaning about it?


Lots of "nerd" communities because of how the series portrays them. Basically making fun of nerd stereotypes, jokes that are broad generalizations of "nerd culture" to appeal to mass audiences, and for popularizing "nerd interests" in a mostly shallow way (turning comic book stores into the new Starbucks-like meeting place for hipsters or something). Then there's the jackasses that think being a nerd is some kind of right they earned through suffering from bullies or whatever, and if you didn't get punched at least twice in school you don't deserve to read comics. 4chan in particular seems to hate it, but they hate everything so take that with a grain of salt.

Personally I don't give a shit since I'm no nerd, but I hate the show because I think it's painfully boring, the jokes are shit, and I don't get about 90% of the references.



Azure said:


> all milk chocolate bars are pretty much piss
> 
> dark chocolate is its far superior, healthier, flavor filled overlord.
> 
> white chocolate can literally kiss the darkest part of my lily white ass, its complete and utter piss tasting waxy, globby shit. fuck cookies and cream as a flavor, in both ice cream and chocolate bars.


Wrong thread, this is for unpopular opinions, not for actual facts.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 22, 2013)

I hate pork chops.

They're really bland, and the texture is awful.


----------



## Percy (Aug 22, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I hate pork chops.
> 
> They're really bland, and the texture is awful.


Glad to know I'm not the only one who doesn't care for them.

But pork tenderloin? Mmmmmm...


----------



## Saga (Aug 22, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I'd like to nominate Lindt for being the nicest tasting brand of chocolate. It's amazing.





Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Thorntons>Lindt
> 
> Lindt is still great chocolate though. They make amazing truffles.


Herp derp hersheys :v

But Godiva or die


----------



## Lobar (Aug 22, 2013)

The problem with pork is that everyone overcooks it until it resembles a sawdust cake, thanks to sorely outdated USDA guidelines.  Trichinosis, the reason those guidelines were put in place, has been eliminated in the food supply so thoroughly that there hasn't been a case of trichinosis in pork in over fifty years.

Treat pork chops like steaks.  Cut thick and cooked to medium, they are fantastic for the price.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 22, 2013)

hitler was a decent painter


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> hitler was a decent painter



He was shite with people though no? I saw one of his work of a house or something (cannot remember right now) and I was impressed with that.


----------



## badnewsbear (Aug 22, 2013)

love is just a concept


----------



## badnewsbear (Aug 22, 2013)

what dose concept mean anyway


----------



## Saga (Aug 22, 2013)

badnewsbear said:


> love is just a concept


*an emotion.


badnewsbear said:


> what dose concept mean anyway


*does.
*?
/nazimode

Dont double post


Gibby said:


> hitler was a decent painter


Not too shabby of a writer either


----------



## badnewsbear (Aug 22, 2013)

I needed that, thanks. I also hate tequila but I still drink it.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 22, 2013)

Saga said:


> *an emotion.
> 
> *does.
> *?
> ...



He really was quite the talented man.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 22, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> He was shite with people though no?



There's speculation that Hitler might have been an aspie.

Apparently he was a very nice man when dealing with others until the period of time leading to Nazi Germany's downfall where he essentially collapsed under the pressure involved and became more and more irrational. I don't think being in a bunker and not getting much in the way of solitude did him any good, either - it was likely that he enjoyed solitude as he loved going on walks (despite never exercising or taking part in any sport willingly). 

He had consistent habits and preferences. He had a pacing and whistiling habit that _always_ used the same pattern, he hates wearing cologne (implies sensitivity to smell), he refused for years to remove or re-style his mustache, he wore similar clothes consistently, and refused to remove his coat when outside in public, despite the current temperature. He also liked people with blonde hair and blue eyes and was more insistent on getting to know them rather than the others in the room first off.

The best thing he knew was himself and his interests. At parties he would sit and let everyone else talk about whatever until he gets the slightest chance to jump in and talk at great length about his thoughts, personal interests, Opera/theatre/art/foreign films (special interests, much?), or go on a rant about whatever comes to mind, that often being DIE JUDEN. It varied from person to person whether they thought he was interesting or a total bore. Either way, nobody would stop him speaking. Hitler was the kind of dude who'd like a companion he could sperge with.



Come to think of it, I have a lot in common with Adolf Hitler.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Aug 22, 2013)

Homestuck is overrated.
Anime is overrated.
Sports are overrated.
Gluten-Free, Lactose-Free, Hormone-Free, Lose-weight-quick diets are COMPLETELY STUPID.
People who think workout supplements are steroids are morons.
Twizzlers taste like shoelaces.
Your infinity sign/dream catcher/rose tattoo isn't very original.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 22, 2013)

According to the stickied thread hetero is on par or on top, and majority of people here are guys I assume (Rule 16)
but it still feels like the minority opinion : 


_Vagina's are pretty cool._


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 22, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> _Vagina's are pretty cool._



Holy shit, I thought I was like the only one.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 22, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Holy shit, I thought I was like the only one.


Not many places in this world can the phrase "Yay, straight friends!" be used with effect.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 22, 2013)

ScaredToBreathe said:


> Your infinity sign/dream catcher/rose tattoo isn't very original.



What about Chinese symbols? :I


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 22, 2013)

I like tattoos, I have some tattoos.. but I'm not one of these  OMG TATTOOS ARE SO AWESOME people.

It's just another choice to someones life, I have no strong feelings on them.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 22, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I like tattoos, I have some tattoos..



Pics? c:

On topic: Jeremy Clarkson isn't the best thing evor!!1 He's kind of a massive dick. :I He's funny, sure, but his dickery isn't an act.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 22, 2013)

ScaredToBreathe said:


> Homestuck is overrated.
> *Anime is overrated.*
> Sports are overrated.
> Gluten-Free, Lactose-Free, Hormone-Free, Lose-weight-quick diets are COMPLETELY STUPID.
> ...


I don't see what's the big deal about anime. It's just cartoons, but from Japan. Like any cartoon, there's bound to be some good ones and some bad ones. But most people I know seem to treat them as if they're all excellent. :\

Also, I don't know anyone who likes Twizzlers.



TalkingDog said:


> Pics? c:
> 
> On topic: Jeremy Clarkson isn't the best thing evor!!1 He's kind of a  massive dick. :I He's funny, sure, but his dickery isn't an act.


...Who?
(Oh, Top Gear guy. He's okay I guess.)


----------



## septango (Aug 22, 2013)

I like the sparkledog look


----------



## Percy (Aug 22, 2013)

ScaredToBreathe said:


> Gluten-Free, Lactose-Free diets are COMPLETELY STUPID.


...you do know that there are people who can't eat gluten/lactose without getting sick, right?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 22, 2013)

Godiva is too god damn expensive.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 22, 2013)

Percy said:


> ...you do know that there are people who can't eat gluten/lactose without getting sick, right?



I think he means diets for the sake of a diet rather than what the body can't handle.


----------



## Percy (Aug 22, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I think he means diets for the sake of a diet rather than what the body can't handle.


In that case, yes, it is stupid. Should've been made more clear that he meant that though. >.>


----------



## Aleu (Aug 22, 2013)

Percy said:


> In that case, yes, it is stupid. Should've been made more clear that he meant that though. >.>



I thought it was an understood that if your gut can't handle it then obviously you're exempt.
Though when people don't recognize that different bodies respond to different foods, that gets under my skin (lookin' at you vegans >:c)


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 22, 2013)

I like rap rock, and rap. There's serious talent in writing good lyrics. Any fool can make words rhyme, but getting strong imagery, emotion and/or using a good vocab also is a skill.


----------



## Percy (Aug 22, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I like rap rock, and rap. There's serious talent in writing good lyrics. Any fool can make words rhyme, but getting strong imagery, emotion and/or using a good vocab also is a skill.


Hey, as long as they're not boasting about their sex life/thug life/whatever, rap can actually be nice. I have nothing against people who do happen to like that kind of rap, but please don't blast it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 22, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I like rap rock, and rap. There's serious talent in writing good lyrics. Any fool can make words rhyme, but getting strong imagery, emotion and/or using a good vocab also is a skill.



I don't like either as genres to listen to actively, but it kinda ticks me off when people always always always brush off rap as nothing NIGGAZ N BIETCHZ N MAFUCKAS.

It's okay not to like it, it's just ignorant.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm certain the only reason that gluten-free, lactose-free diets are "a thing" is because people that actually need gluten-free and lactose-free products were such a specialty market that they were really only carried in small health food stores, and their primary yuppie clientele saw them and immediately assumed "OMG GLUTEN AND LACTOSE MUST BE BAD FOR YOU!"


----------



## Percy (Aug 22, 2013)

Lobar said:


> I'm certain the only reason that gluten-free, lactose-free diets are "a thing" is because people that actually need gluten-free and lactose-free products were such a specialty market that they were really only carried in small health food stores, and their primary yuppie clientele saw them and immediately assumed "OMG GLUTEN AND LACTOSE MUST BE BAD FOR YOU!"


I wouldn't be surprised...


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Aug 22, 2013)

Percy said:


> In that case, yes, it is stupid. Should've been made more clear that he meant that though. >.>



Je regrette, monsieur. 
I did mean people who treat it like a fitness fad. OF COURSE I know there are people that can't eat certain things because of health reasons. I mean the people who are crash dieting (i.e. severely limiting what they can eat and going completely cold turkey on sugar and processed foods) and who are just doing it for "health reasons". I was simply pointing out that instead of making well-balanced choices and eating more nutritious meals, people tend to latch onto these crazy fad diets and stop in a week and gain back whatever weight they may have lost and more. These Jenny Craig diets and Weight Watchers and Atkins and all of these companies make money off of you trying and failing to lose weight. They make money off of you feeling bad about the way you look. They set you up to fail so you have to try again and again and keep dumping your money into their pockets.

My heart goes out to those with severe gluten allergies. But based on experience, a family dinner is NOT the place to explain just what eating a piece of white bread does to your bowels.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Aug 22, 2013)

Lobar said:


> I'm certain the only reason that gluten-free, lactose-free diets are "a thing" is because people that actually need gluten-free and lactose-free products were such a specialty market that they were really only carried in small health food stores, and their primary yuppie clientele saw them and immediately assumed "OMG GLUTEN AND LACTOSE MUST BE BAD FOR YOU!"



I was severely lactose-intolerant when I was a kid and the only thing that was lactose-free that you could buy at my local market was milk substitute. Now they have ice cream and baked goods and all sorts of things that are lactose-free because of the demand. I guess a lot more kids have milk allergies these days.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 22, 2013)

ScaredToBreathe said:


> I was severely lactose-intolerant when I was a kid and the only thing that was lactose-free that you could buy at my local market was milk substitute. Now they have ice cream and baked goods and all sorts of things that are lactose-free because of the demand. I guess a lot more kids have milk allergies these days.



It has nothing to do with "a lot more". It's just becoming more known.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 22, 2013)

ScaredToBreathe said:


> I was severely lactose-intolerant when I was a kid and the only thing that was lactose-free that you could buy at my local market was milk substitute. Now they have ice cream and baked goods and all sorts of things that are lactose-free because of the demand. I guess a lot more kids have milk allergies these days.


When I was a little baby, I was also lactose intolerant. Couldn't keep milk down. Apparently my mom fed me some sort of milk substitute too, but eventually she started mixing in _tiny_ amounts of real milk and increasing it little by little. Now I can drink regular milk.  In fact, I never knew about me ever being lactose intolerant until somewhat recently.
That probably doesn't work for those with severe allergies though. :c


----------



## Percy (Aug 22, 2013)

ScaredToBreathe said:


> Je regrette, monsieur.
> I did mean people who treat it like a fitness fad. OF COURSE I know there are people that can't eat certain things because of health reasons. I mean the people who are crash dieting (i.e. severely limiting what they can eat and going completely cold turkey on sugar and processed foods) and who are just doing it for "health reasons". I was simply pointing out that instead of making well-balanced choices and eating more nutritious meals, people tend to latch onto these crazy fad diets and stop in a week and gain back whatever weight they may have lost and more. These Jenny Craig diets and Weight Watchers and Atkins and all of these companies make money off of you trying and failing to lose weight. They make money off of you feeling bad about the way you look. They set you up to fail so you have to try again and again and keep dumping your money into their pockets.
> 
> My heart goes out to those with severe gluten allergies. But based on experience, a family dinner is NOT the place to explain just what eating a piece of white bread does to your bowels.


I apologize for assuming otherwise.
My sister's got a gluten allergy herself. Not severe, but enough to be troublesome to her. I think she also is mildly lactose-intolerant as well.
Anyways, people do need to realize that fad diets are ridiculous. Just eat what you want, so long as you're not eating too much, not eating too many empty calories, and that you're getting the right nutrition.


----------



## Corto (Aug 22, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I like rap rock, and rap. There's serious talent in writing good lyrics. Any fool can make words rhyme, but getting strong imagery, emotion and/or using a good vocab also is a skill.


I don't think that's an unpopular opinion at all.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 22, 2013)

Corto said:


> I don't think that's an unpopular opinion at all.



A lot of people dislike rap(and think it's dumb and talentless), and also a lot of people think rap and rock shouldn't mix together.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 22, 2013)

I hate rap when its all about fuckin yo bitch mofos and money bling bling blowjobs drunk and weed erryday nigga swag


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 22, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I hate rap when its all about fuckin yo bitch mofos and money bling bling blowjobs drunk and weed erryday nigga swag


This. This is probably what most people think all rap is about, but some of it (the stuff that isn't like what you described) is pretty entertaining to listen to.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 22, 2013)

I think as internet forums go this place is actually pretty civil. The amount of polite apologies for misunderstandings (instead of ripping the shit out of each other) has increased dramatically recently.


----------



## septango (Aug 22, 2013)

hipsterdom is about not letting "A fits B" mentality dictate how you do stuff, not this irony bullshit


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 23, 2013)

FF13 was a nice game.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 23, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> FF13 was a nice game.



Hah. 
Made me chuckle. 

Now suffer FF13-2! Mwahaha!


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 23, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Hah.
> Made me chuckle.
> 
> Now suffer FF13-2! Mwahaha!


And 13-3? There's another abomination coming isn't there? 


Odd thing to say, personally my old windows vista system never had an issue, yet everyone else seemed to.


----------



## Percy (Aug 23, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> FF13 was a nice game.


Never really cared for Final Fantasy myself. I suppose that'd be an unpopular opinion.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 23, 2013)

I think the whole mainstream vs indie battle is stupid. I listen to/play/do what I want without regards to its popularity.  (as long as it's good, lol)


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 23, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Hah.
> Made me chuckle.
> 
> Now suffer FF13-2! Mwahaha!



It's true! I'm only talking about the first installment, though. 
It had a good story,decent character development and one of the best musical scores I'd seen in a game in a while.
I might be a bit biased since I'm a fan of game OSTs, so it's epic OST definitely played a big part in the experience to me.

Now , FF13-2 and that whole time-travel business? That came out of nowhere!
Terrible, terrible game!


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 23, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> It's true! I'm only talking about the first installment, though.
> It had a good story,decent character development and one of the best musical scores I'd seen in a game in a while.
> I might be a bit biased since I'm a fan of game OSTs, so it's epic OST definitely played a big part in the experience to me.
> 
> ...


FF13 wasn't bad to be honest. 
It was ok...but 13-2 ruined 13 for me.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 23, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> This. This is probably what most people think all rap is about, but some of it (the stuff that isn't like what you described) is pretty entertaining to listen to.



Like, I can tolerate Eminem because his stuff actually means something. I just hate THAT kind of rap.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 23, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> This. This is probably what *most* people think all rap is about, but some of it (the stuff that isn't like what you described) is pretty entertaining to listen to.



I don't listen to a whole lot of rap, but I'm pretty sure this is just a vocal minority.

Sort of like how some people think most metal is all about Satan and dead babies or whatever, or most EDM is just *OONTZ OONTZ OONTZ* gabber shit.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 23, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I hate rap when its all about fuckin yo bitch mofos and money bling bling blowjobs drunk and weed erryday nigga swag



That is mostly the pop or mainstream rap, it's lame and painful to hear, I prefer rap metal like limp bizkit and rage against the machine but there are a lot of good rappers (like eminem) that sound like a musician and not as a 13 y/o kid


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 23, 2013)

I really hate eating cereal with milk. Can't stand soggy cereal.

You know what I do? I pour my cereal in a bowl and eat that shit dry. I've done this all my life.


----------



## Percy (Aug 23, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I really hate eating cereal with milk. Can't stand soggy cereal.
> 
> You know what I do? I pour my cereal in a bowl and eat that shit dry. I've done this all my life.


I find some cereal to be better without milk.
I also pour he milk in the bowl before adding the cereal. That leads to less soggy cereal.


----------



## clandestein (Aug 23, 2013)

I _can_ believe it's not butter.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 23, 2013)

clandestein said:


> I _can_ believe it's not butter.


Now you're just crossing the line.

Fuck. You.   
How can you live with yourself? There's a limit to unpopular opinions and freedom of speech!


----------



## Saga (Aug 23, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> This. This is probably what most people think all rap is about, but some of it (the stuff that isn't like what you described) is pretty entertaining to listen to.


Real rap isnt like that though, that's lil wayne and drake's garbage.
Anyways...


----------



## clandestein (Aug 23, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Now you're just crossing the line.
> 
> Fuck. You.
> How can you live with yourself? There's a limit to unpopular opinions and freedom of speech!



What can I say? I'm a radical. c:


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 23, 2013)

I think graphic novels are superior to books in terms of storytelling.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't like this mentality that a guy is a shitty excuse for a man just because he is romantically interested in a woman, but does not want her children.
You don't have to love someone's children any more than you do their parents, just because you love them.
Fatherhood is not a thing that should feel obligatory, for the mother OR the father. Some people just don't fucking want children, and they shouldn't be forced or guilt tripped into a parental role just because this woman wants a "father in the kid's life," any more than a woman should be forced to carry a pregnancy to term.
People are not shitty just for not wanting to have and raise kids.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 23, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't like this mentality that a guy is a shitty excuse for a man just because he is romantically interested in a woman, but does not want her children.
> You don't have to love someone's children any more than you do their parents, just because you love them.
> Fatherhood is not a thing that should feel obligatory, for the mother OR the father. Some people just don't fucking want children, and they shouldn't be forced or guilt tripped into a parental role just because this woman wants a "father in the kid's life," any more than a woman should be forced to carry a pregnancy to term.
> People are not shitty just for not wanting to have and raise kids.


Quoting for emphasis of FUCKING THIS.

I'm at the age where people expect me to have a kid and are astonished when I say I don't have one.
And I especially hate the "Oh you'll change your mind" bullshit.
I didn't change my mind at 16
I didn't change it at 18
nor 20
nor 22
not now at 24 and I'm pretty fucking sure that it's not going to change another two years from now or even twenty.


----------



## septango (Aug 23, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't like this mentality that a guy is a shitty excuse for a man just because he is romantically interested in a woman, but does not want her children.
> You don't have to love someone's children any more than you do their parents, just because you love them.
> Fatherhood is not a thing that should feel obligatory, for the mother OR the father. Some people just don't fucking want children, and they shouldn't be forced or guilt tripped into a parental role just because this woman wants a "father in the kid's life," any more than a woman should be forced to carry a pregnancy to term.
> People are not shitty just for not wanting to have and raise kids.



yeah but then the kid grows up to be a dickbag like me


----------



## Aleu (Aug 23, 2013)

septango said:


> yeah but then the kid grows up to be a dickbag like me



Wat? I don't even.

Did you even read her post? Or do you just enjoy vague comments?


----------



## septango (Aug 23, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Wat? I don't even.
> 
> Did you even read her post? Or do you just enjoy vague comments?



I did, and I dont see whats so weird about what I said


----------



## Aleu (Aug 23, 2013)

septango said:


> I did, and I dont see whats so weird about what I said



"People not wanting kids shouldn't  be shamed"
"Yeah but the kid will grow up to be a dickbag"

what kid?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 23, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Quoting for emphasis of FUCKING THIS.
> 
> I'm at the age where people expect me to have a kid and are astonished when I say I don't have one.
> And I especially hate the "Oh you'll change your mind" bullshit.
> ...


I'm 26.

Still no baby wants.
None.
If anything, the older I get, the more I am solidified in the decision that I don't ever want them.
Where before, it was a "maybe someday in the future," now I'm just like "FUCK. NO."


----------



## Aleu (Aug 23, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I'm 26.
> 
> Still no baby wants.
> None.
> ...



I dont think I've ever had that "maybe".
I had more of a vested interest in kittens.

Someone once asked me "why do you hate children so much if you like kittens? They're baby animals. They're the same thing"

What? No..


----------



## septango (Aug 23, 2013)

Aleu said:


> "People not wanting kids shouldn't  be shamed"
> "Yeah but the kid will grow up to be a dickbag"
> 
> what kid?



if the man is in a relationship with a woman but doesnt want her kids........ ect


----------



## Aleu (Aug 23, 2013)

septango said:


> if the man is in a relationship with a woman but doesnt want her kids........ ect



so where is the kid if there are no kids?


----------



## septango (Aug 23, 2013)

I have a feeling im reading the post wrong, but I cant not read it as "a man shouldnt be looked down apon for being with a woman but ignoring her kids"

eh what can I say Im a dickbag


----------



## Aleu (Aug 23, 2013)

septango said:


> I have a feeling im reading the post wrong, but I cant not read it as "a man shouldnt be looked down apon for being with a woman but ignoring her kids"
> 
> eh what can I say Im a dickbag


*THEY DON'T HAVE KIDS.*


----------



## Zellier (Aug 23, 2013)

Tosh never says anything funny. Ever.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 23, 2013)

septango said:


> if the man is in a relationship with a woman but doesnt want her kids........ ect


I'm not defending guys who will enter into a relationship with a woman who has kids and treats them like shit or abuses them. 
But I don't think it's fair that the guy's automatically expected to be "the father" now. The mother is still there. She can raise her damn kids.
Guys also get shit thrown their way for running out of that situation. Because "oMGz how dare u not step up and fulfill these fatherly duties! Ur not a real manz!"
I don't even really get the concept of father figures and mother figures. The father isn't just there to provide and discipline, and the mother isn't just there to cook and clean. People are not limited in how they raise their children by their genders. This concept can go the way of women not being able to vote, and stay dead.
Just because there is a man, it doesn't mean he can or should be expected to provide something that the woman is perfectly damn capable of doing, herself.



Aleu said:


> I dont think I've ever had that "maybe".
> I had more of a vested interest in kittens.
> 
> Someone once asked me "why do you hate children so much if you like kittens? They're baby animals. They're the same thing"
> ...


I think for me, it was just "Oh, everyone does it, so it will probably happen to me eventually."
And I will always be more interested in kittens. 
Cats can take the place of babies in my life, and it will be glorious!


----------



## Percy (Aug 23, 2013)

septango said:


> I have a feeling im reading the post wrong, but I cant not read it as "a man shouldnt be looked down apon for being with a woman but ignoring her kids"
> 
> eh what can I say Im a dickbag


The ignorance is strong with this one.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 23, 2013)

I guess I wouldn't mind raising kids.

But I would just love to... like... skip the whole infant part altogether. Fuck that shit.

Just like, you know... make a baby, go on vacation for three years while the mother enjoys her temporary replacement husband, and then come back and take it from there.

Would that work?


----------



## Misomie (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm impartial to kids. I'd be ok if I didn't have any or if I did. I see I'd be fine either way. However, not until I'm AT LEAST 30 and OWN a house and stuff. 

I don't see why so many people have kids at young ages without having everything needed to raise a child. :/


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 23, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I guess I wouldn't mind raising kids.
> 
> But I would just love to... like... skip the whole infant part altogether. Fuck that shit.
> 
> ...


I wish this was acceptable :C


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 23, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I'm impartial to kids. I'd be ok if I didn't have any or if I did. I see I'd be fine either way. However, not until I'm AT LEAST 30 and OWN a house and stuff.
> 
> I don't see why so many people have kids at young ages without having everything needed to raise a child. :/



Because their schools only taught them abstinence?



Falaffel said:


> I wish this was acceptable :C



Adoption?


----------



## Misomie (Aug 23, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I guess I wouldn't mind raising kids.
> 
> But I would just love to... like... skip the whole infant part altogether. Fuck that shit.
> 
> ...



Skipping the infant phase would be awesome. I don't even like that phase in any animal really. Like with a puppy, why don't you just grow up into a dog already? :K

I think the replacement husband would then be preferred by the wife because he stuck around and proved being dependable.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 23, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Adoption?


Ha

that's cute.

itd be easier to make a baby and leave for a few years then come back than to get the go ahead with adoption. Unless you're filthy rich and/or christian.


----------



## captainbrant (Aug 24, 2013)

.


----------



## Saga (Aug 24, 2013)

R. Kelly makes good music. 
....even if he did piss on a 14 yo girl's face.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 24, 2013)

Saga said:


> R. Kelly makes good music.
> ....even if he did piss on a 14 yo girl's face.


She was asking for it.


----------



## Saga (Aug 24, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> She was asking for it.


Plus, when R MOFUQQIN KELLY ask you to get in bed, you do it. How can you not?


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 24, 2013)

Saga said:


> Plus, when R MOFUQQIN KELLY asks you to get in the closet, you do it. How can you not?


FTFY


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 24, 2013)

I think it's hilarious Burners are getting arrested in droves for possession of narcotics.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 24, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Skipping the infant phase would be awesome. I don't even like that phase in any animal really. Like with a puppy, why don't you just grow up into a dog already? :K
> 
> I think the replacement husband would then be preferred by the wife because he stuck around and proved being dependable.


Puppy phase is best phase


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 24, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Puppy phase is best phase


Until it shits and pees everywhere while biting and tearing everything in eye sight.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 24, 2013)

I think part of USA is really uncultured and stupid, a 10 y/o kid killed someone and people blame GTA and not the fact the 10 YEARS OLD KID had access to a gun.

Seriously wtf?


----------



## Misomie (Aug 24, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Puppy phase is best phase


 I prefer the dog phase. They are  more fun to take places and have better manners. Puppies are cute and funny and all, but that's about it.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 24, 2013)

captainbrant said:


> Of the albums I've listened to by Radiohead (The Bends, OK Computer, and Kid A), I'd say OK Computer is definitely the worst. It sounds so dated. That's not to say The Bends or Kid A are good.
> 
> Another: What's with the collective internet taking such offense at "special snowflakes"? Why do people give a fuck if other people think they're unique? Why do people feel the need to attempt to prove those people wrong? What to they know? Did they accidentally take Fight Club seriously?


Because we don't want to deal with entitled insufferable twats


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 24, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Until it shits and pees everywhere while biting and tearing everything in eye sight.



This. Now imagine eleven of those fucking things all rolling around in one big shitty cesspool as they suck the life out of their mother.

Never again...


----------



## Aleu (Aug 24, 2013)

Directing people you know and claim to care for to Suicidal hotlines when they're talking about it is a dick move. Obviously this person trusts you enough to talk about their issues and calm down. Don't brush them off to some no-nothing stranger under the bullshit phrase "Well, I'm not a professional."

Stop being a shitty ass friend when they're reaching out to you

Fuckface


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 24, 2013)

What if you had to pay to get your pokemon healed at the pokemon centers!? :0


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 24, 2013)

Lexicom said:


> What if you had to pay to get your pokemon healed at the pokemon centers!? :0



That's more of an intriguing and alarming thought than an unpopular opinion.


----------



## Saga (Aug 24, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Directing people you know and claim to care for to Suicidal hotlines when they're talking about it is a dick move. Obviously this person trusts you enough to talk about their issues and calm down. Don't brush them off to some no-nothing stranger under the bullshit phrase "Well, I'm not a professional."
> 
> Stop being a shitty ass friend when they're reaching out to you
> 
> Fuckface


I can understand why people do that though, they're afraid that if they say the wrong things that their friend's condition will get worse.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 24, 2013)

Lexicom said:


> What if you had to pay to get your pokemon healed at the pokemon centers!? :0


Pokemon: America



Saga said:


> I can understand why people do that though, they're afraid that if they say the wrong things that their friend's condition will get worse.


But then it just makes them think that they don't give a damn and would rather just sluff them off to someone else to be their problem.

Just, fucking every time I've wanted to talk to someone close, I get that stupid number.

Yes, I get it but I want to fucking talk to YOU since you're the figure I look up to.


----------



## Percy (Aug 24, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Pokemon: America


Healing your Pokemon will cost you $5000
Also, storing your Pokemon in a box won't cut it.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 24, 2013)

People who start pretending their some kind of bullshit pseudo-intellectual professor during an internet argument so they can act as unbearably condescending as humanely possible.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 24, 2013)

That white wine is nasty.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 24, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> That white wine is nasty.


All wine is nasty


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 24, 2013)

I will smack both of you non-sensually.

_violently_


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 24, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Pokemon: America
> 
> 
> But then it just makes them think that they don't give a damn and would rather just sluff them off to someone else to be their problem.
> ...



Well I'm gonna have to also add that it can be super draining on the person. Especially if they do that more than once. It can really get to where you wanna do the same thing like in Famil Guy where Lois is trying to console Meg because of some party and is all "I've been at this for 45 minutes, I don't know what else to say. So here's a Sylvia Plath book and a bottle of ambien, I'm just gonna turn my head and whatever happens, happens."


----------



## Aleu (Aug 24, 2013)

Iudicium_86 said:


> Well I'm gonna have to also add that it can be super draining on the person. Especially if they do that more than once. It can really get to where you wanna do the same thing like in Famil Guy where Lois is trying to console Meg because of some party and is all "I've been at this for 45 minutes, I don't know what else to say. So here's a Sylvia Plath book and a bottle of ambien, I'm just gonna turn my head and whatever happens, happens."


Really? You're comparing a serious depressive state to teeny bopper problems?


----------



## Inpw (Aug 24, 2013)

People driving way under the speed limit are the cause of more accidents than the people driving over it.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 24, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Really? You're comparing a serious depressive state to teeny bopper problems?



Was really more geared that playing therapist numerous times can be quite taxing. And while on the matter, if the problem could be 'solved' by simply talking to someone, then it probably wasn't that serious. Or if it's not enough, or recurring fairly often, then the friend refering the person in question to actual resources is the correct thing to do. 

I would guess 'tough love' is an unpopular stance, but after playing therapist for so long, for so many differnt people, the hugbox version is gone.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 24, 2013)

Iudicium_86 said:


> Was really more geared that playing therapist numerous times can be quite taxing. And while on the matter, if the problem could be 'solved' by simply talking to someone, then it probably wasn't that serious. Or if it's not enough, or recurring fairly often, then the friend refering the person in question to actual resources is the correct thing to do.
> 
> I would guess 'tough love' is an unpopular stance, but after playing therapist for so long, for so many differnt people, the hugbox version is gone.


It's not that the problem is "solved". It's just getting the person to calm down enough to think rationally.

But still referring them to a hotline is just stupid in of itself because there's literally no difference.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 24, 2013)

I could care less about Adventure Time, Regular Show, or Homestuck. And I've seen/read all three.

I say this because EVERYONE I know is a fan. It's scary.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 24, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> I could care less about Adventure Time, Regular Show, or Homestuck. And I've seen/read all three.
> 
> I say this because EVERYONE I know is a fan. It's scary.


Hell, I LIKE Homestuck, and I still see a lot of reasons not to give a shit about Homestuck.

Adventure Time is okay. Not great, just okay.
I've never bothered to watch Regular Show.


----------



## Tao (Aug 25, 2013)

Homestuck is really, really convoluted and dumb.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 25, 2013)

Katia Manigan is the toughest mother fucker of all time.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't like How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 25, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Katia Manigan is the toughest mother fucker of all time.



Damn right she is!


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 25, 2013)

Words are only as offensive as they're intended to be, they'll gradually lose their derogatory stigma overtime if we allow it... yeah apparently that's an unpopular opinion these days


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 25, 2013)

I dislike harry potter.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 25, 2013)

Tao said:


> Homestuck is really, really convoluted and dumb.



Oh god, this.

Man, I could go on and on about how I feel about Homestuck, but I wouldn't want to derail this thread.


----------



## Ley (Aug 25, 2013)

I think I can be a successful artist.


----------



## Willow (Aug 25, 2013)

Tao said:


> Homestuck is really, really convoluted and dumb.


I used to really be into Homestuck but then this last time it went on hiatus and came back I really couldn't bring myself to read it. It just felt so tedious to read.

Edit: 

Unpopular opinion: Women shouldn't be allowed to go topless. In public mind you.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 25, 2013)

Willow said:


> Women shouldn't be allowed to go topless. In public mind you.



_Shouldn't?_

This is an _unpopular_ opinion? What the hell?


----------



## Willow (Aug 25, 2013)

Saliva said:


> _Shouldn't?_
> 
> This is an _unpopular_ opinion? What the hell?


It's a popular opinion with the general public but pretty unpopular amongst a lot of internet groups.


----------



## Iryno (Aug 25, 2013)

Accretion said:


> People driving way under the speed limit are the cause of more accidents than the people driving over it.



I think I use about a third of my mental energy on any given day trying not to lose my shit on slow drivers. I switched the digital speedometer in my Civic over to km/h so it's less obvious when someone in front of me is going 23 in a 30 (even though I can usually tell anyway).


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 25, 2013)

Willow said:


> Unpopular opinion: Women shouldn't be allowed to go topless. In public mind you.


Men AND women shouldn't be allowed to go topless in public.

Fuckyeah equality! Or something.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 25, 2013)

Don't forget to cover your hair. Orthodox Muslims might be aroused


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 25, 2013)

I think that DVDs released commercially should be required by law to have a subtitles option for the hard of hearing/profoundly deaf in the language standard to the country it's released in (english in england, french in france, etc).

I don't feel that supporting people with disability is an unpopular idea, but the majority of DVD consumers have no reason to personally give a shit either way, and cinemas all over my country have proven to me time and time again that they don't give a shit either (subtitled screenings are extremely few and far inbetween), and because those affected are a minority the issue is really easily swept under the carpet and ignored.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> cinemas all over my country have proven to me time and time again that they don't give a shit either (subtitled screenings are extremely few and far inbetween), and because those affected are a minority the issue is really easily swept under the carpet and ignored.


At my local cinema, nearly every screening provides an audio description service for those who ask for it. It's called Cineworld, the cinema chain. Some screenings have subtitles as well.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 25, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> At my local cinema, nearly every screening provides an audio description service for those who ask for it. It's called Cineworld, the cinema chain. Some screenings have subtitles as well.



The amount of times I've went to cinemas and inquired about subtitled screenings, there were either none, or they were at fucking ridiculous times where hardly anybody is likely to show up anyway is huge. I have also asked about the T-Loop system, which I previously had installed specifically for going to the cinema to make use of the system, and they didn't freaking put it on despite me asking for it.

Also the amount of films, documentaries, series DVDs, or stand-up comedy recordings that I wanna watch that aren't subtitled is ridiculous. It carries onto videogames too.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 26, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I hate rap when its all about fuckin yo bitch mofos and money bling bling blowjobs drunk and weed erryday nigga swag


Talib Kweli, Public Enemy, Stetsasonic, Beastie Boys, Eric B. and Rakim, Pharaoh Monch, Jean Grae, MF DOOM, J Dilla, Wu Tang, Big Daddy Kane, The Fugees.

Give hip hop a chance. It's the best. 'Rap' is the actual act of rapping btw, the genre is 'hip hop' son. Something I think a lot of people don't realize is that there's a lot of humor in hop hop. A lot of rappers act 'thug' in direct parody of people who actually live that lifestyle. 
I just hate when people hear the shit hop, R&B crap on the radio and assume all hip hop is like that.

OT: I think crabs are awesome. No one I meet seems to share my enthusiasm.


----------



## septango (Aug 26, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I think crabs are awesome. No one I meet seems to share my enthusiasm.



are we talking about the food, the critter, or the parasite?

becuse the critter is both tasty and ridiculously adorable


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 26, 2013)

I enjoy the smell of skunk, coincidentally.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 26, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I enjoy the smell of skunk, coincidentally.



I've always wondered what they smell like. Westerners go crazy about their smell and how terrible,repulsive and pungent and oh my god it's the worst thing ever, it's left me curious!
 Are they really THAT bad?


----------



## Willow (Aug 26, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> I've always wondered what they smell like. Westerners go crazy about their smell and how terrible,repulsive and pungent and oh my god it's the worst thing ever, it's left me curious!
> Are they really THAT bad?


It's like, really strong and overwhelming and it gets worse as you get closer to it. 
Think of the worst shit mixed together with hot vomit, trash, and maybe nuts. That's really the only way I can describe it. 

And on top of that, it lingers for awhile.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 26, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> I've always wondered what they smell like. Westerners go crazy about their smell and how terrible,repulsive and pungent and oh my god it's the worst thing ever, it's left me curious!
> Are they really THAT bad?



It ranges from tolerable if you only run over a skunk or something to "OH MY GOD MAKE IT STOP" if you're sprayed directly.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 26, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I enjoy the smell of skunk, coincidentally.



This reminds me of a discussion I found on the mainsite. 

Some users were talking about how they chased skunks to deliberately get sprayed, because they found the experience erotic.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 26, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> This reminds me of a discussion I found on the mainsite.
> 
> Some users were talking about how they chased skunks to deliberately get sprayed, because they found the experience erotic.



Skunk spray fetish?


----------



## Distorted (Aug 26, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Skunk spray fetish?



The smell is so terrible, people actually like it. Seems legit...

:v


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 26, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> I've always wondered what they smell like. Westerners go crazy about their smell and how terrible,repulsive and pungent and oh my god it's the worst thing ever, it's left me curious!
> Are they really THAT bad?



I've never smelled skunk from a significantly close distance, so I wouldn't know how bad they smell directly. But I have been at a close enough distance to smell it countless times, and it really just smells like car exhaust.

Car exhaust being another smell that I don't mind. I mean, aside from the fact that it's damaging to inhale.



Fallowfox said:


> This reminds me of a discussion I found on the mainsite.
> 
> Some users were talking about how they chased skunks to deliberately get sprayed, because they found the experience erotic.



Okay.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 26, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> This reminds me of a discussion I found on the mainsite.
> 
> Some users were talking about how they chased skunks to deliberately get sprayed, because they found the experience erotic.



I'm at the stage where I _expect_ stuff like this to exist.

I don't think it's particularly strange though. Fetishes are all messed up.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 26, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Fetishes are all messed up.



Even feet?


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 26, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Even feet?



_All_ of them. The degree to which they turn you on is of course up to yourself.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 26, 2013)

Idk man, fetishes in themselves aren't inherently creepy. What is creepy about them, however:

A: The level of the individual's obsession.
B: The ones that are outright morbid.
C: The ones that are physically dangerous/harmful or involve breaching the consent barrier.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Idk man, fetishes in themselves aren't inherently creepy. What is creepy about them, however:
> 
> A: The level of the individual's obsession.
> B: The ones that are outright morbid.
> C: The ones that are physically dangerous/harmful or involve breaching the consent barrier.



I'd be as BOLD to say anything to do with B & C goes far beyond fetish and into the realm of psychological issues. So can A, but that's on a case-to-case basis. Like I said, all fetishes are messed up; that ranges from slightly kinky to shagging dead people.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 26, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> _All_ of them. The degree to which they turn you on is of course up to yourself.



It seems you're only considering them messed up because they are labeled with the term "fetish", which doesn't inherently mean "fucked up shit". Being sexually attracted to something like feet is hardly more messed up than being sexually attracted to ass and titties.

And no. You do not get to choose how "turned-on" you are by something. The mind doesn't work like that.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 26, 2013)

Saliva said:


> It seems you're only considering them messed up because they are labeled with the term "fetish", which doesn't inherently mean "fucked up shit". Being sexually attracted to something like feet is hardly more messed up than being sexually attracted to ass and titties.
> 
> And no. You do not get to choose how "turned-on" you are by something. The mind doesn't work like that.



I didn't mean to imply choice when I said that. 'Yourself' = you/your mind/psychological predisposition/whatever.

As for me thinking everything is messed up, well, this is the Unpopular Opinions thread. I think of my own fetishes as messed up even though they're quite tame.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 26, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I didn't mean to imply choice when I said that. 'Yourself' = you/your mind/psychological predisposition/whatever.
> 
> As for me thinking everything is messed up, well, this is the Unpopular Opinions thread. I think of my own fetishes as messed up even though they're quite tame.



Could you provide for me your definition of "messed up", if you don't mind?

Like, where do you cross the line?


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 26, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Could you provide for me your definition of "messed up", if you don't mind?
> 
> Like, where do you cross the line?



Perhaps 'messed up' wasn't the best term to use. Basically anything outside of bog-standard sex.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 26, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Perhaps 'messed up' wasn't the best term to use. Basically anything outside of bog-standard sex.



Alright, that clears a lot up.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't consider fetishes "messed up" (although some certainly are), but they sure do gross me the fuck out.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 26, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I'd be as BOLD to say anything to do with B & C goes far beyond fetish and into the realm of psychological issues. So can A, but that's on a case-to-case basis. Like I said,* all fetishes are messed up*; that ranges from slightly kinky to shagging dead people.



If you say this you open the door to pseudo-psychiatrists who promise people they can cure them of their fetish for wearing lady's clothes.


----------



## Percy (Aug 26, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't consider fetishes "messed up" (although some certainly are), but they sure do gross me the fuck out.


Eh, not all of them are bad.
The ones that are are the most prevalent.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 26, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Men AND women shouldn't be allowed to go topless in public.
> 
> Fuckyeah equality! Or something.



YEA! Who wants to see me and my manboobs topless anyway!



Gibby said:


> I don't feel that supporting people with disability is an unpopular idea, but the majority of DVD consumers have no reason to personally give a shit either way, and cinemas all over my country have proven to me time and time again that they don't give a shit either (subtitled screenings are extremely few and far inbetween), and because those affected are a minority the issue is really easily swept under the carpet and ignored.



Didn't I tell you not to stand directly in front of the speakers at the Rammstein concert? Don't come complaining to me when you lose your hearing because of that.
:V

But seriously, you have hearing problems?


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 27, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> I've always wondered what they smell like. Westerners go crazy about their smell and how terrible,repulsive and pungent and oh my god it's the worst thing ever, it's left me curious!
> Are they really THAT bad?



Skunk spray doesn't smell bad, despite the fuss people make over it. It doesn't smell like shit, garbage, a dead animal, etc, it doesn't smell like something "gross".
It's this very pungent smell, and if the skunk has sprayed close to you (or on you!!! I've been sprayed numerous times ), it's actually strong enough to give you a headache and make your nose burn.
The closest smell I can think of to skunk spray would be... burnt popcorn. Like full-on, charred popcorn, it smells a bit like skunk spray.
It's hard to describe but yeah, it's really not gross like people say it is.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 27, 2013)

Sabbath with Dio was better.
I prefer Ozzys music independent of Sabbath.


----------



## Inpw (Aug 27, 2013)

There is no such thing as a crap music genre, just crap music.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 27, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Skunk spray doesn't smell bad, despite the fuss people make over it. It doesn't smell like shit, garbage, a dead animal, etc, it doesn't smell like something "gross".
> It's this very pungent smell, and if the skunk has sprayed close to you (or on you!!! I've been sprayed numerous times ), it's actually strong enough to give you a headache and make your nose burn.
> The closest smell I can think of to skunk spray would be... burnt popcorn. Like full-on, charred popcorn, it smells a bit like skunk spray.
> It's hard to describe but yeah, it's really not gross like people say it is.



If you know what thiols smell like I'm guessing it smells like that, because skunk spray contains those groups.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 27, 2013)

septango said:


> are we talking about the food, the critter, or the parasite?
> 
> becuse the critter is both tasty and ridiculously adorable


The animal. The cute little fuckers with attitude.


----------



## Corto (Aug 27, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Skunk spray doesn't smell bad, despite the fuss people make over it. It doesn't smell like shit, garbage, a dead animal, etc, it doesn't smell like something "gross".
> It's this very pungent smell, and if the skunk has sprayed close to you (or on you!!! I've been sprayed numerous times ), it's actually strong enough to give you a headache and make your nose burn.
> The closest smell I can think of to skunk spray would be... burnt popcorn. Like full-on, charred popcorn, it smells a bit like skunk spray.
> It's hard to describe but yeah, it's really not gross like people say it is.



I always found it similar to tear-gas, but it's been so long since I've felt the smell of a skunk (and I don't even know if our "chingÃ¼es" have a similar smell to northern skunks) so I may be wrong.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 27, 2013)

Accretion said:


> There is no such thing as a crap music genre, just crap music.



Fucking this.

I've heard great music in genres I used to think I hated altogether.

That's actually what I came here to post. I was going to say that I thought not all brostep was shit. It's just that not many people do it correctly.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 27, 2013)

Accretion said:


> There is no such thing as a crap music genre, just crap music.



Most people generalize fundamental genre characteristics as "Flaws" towards a work.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 27, 2013)

While there's some pretty good stuff spread all around, my unpopular opinion is that Classical & Opera, and Metal are the general highest forms of musical art.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 27, 2013)

Iudicium_86 said:


> While there's some pretty good stuff spread all around, my unpopular opinion is that Classical & Opera, and Metal are the general highest forms of musical art.



Not all metal is that great, but I agree.

progressive metal is extremely good as much as classical


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 27, 2013)

Screamo will always be shit, though.
*All of it.*
Unless it gets rid of the screaming. But then it would be a different genre.


*Unpopular Opinion:* Beer tastes like shit. I'd rather drink straight vodka, or rum, or anything else.

*Another: *I fucking hate chocolate and mint together. It tastes bad, and it makes me sick.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 27, 2013)

_Pacific Rim_ was average as hell. Not great. Not bad. Just wow, so average.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 27, 2013)

I enjoy being discriminated against for my age.

It makes me feel like there's so much more to learn, even though I know there already is.


----------



## MarxxWolfzy (Aug 27, 2013)

1. I don't like Star Wars. I think it's stupid
2. I don't like Nintendo that much.
3. I like the new Pokemon generations
4. Yiff is annoying and not sexy in the least bit
5. Having sex in fursuits is gross

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## MarxxWolfzy (Aug 27, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Screamo will always be shit, though.
> *All of it.*
> Unless it gets rid of the screaming. But then it would be a different genre.
> 
> ...



I've never had beer (underaged) but it smells like shit and will most likely never drink it. And YES CHOCOLATE AND MINT IS AN AWFUL COMBINATION.


----------



## Saga (Aug 27, 2013)

Your choice in music doesn't make you a criminal, a degenerate, gay, a satan worshiper or a low life. You decide those those things on your own volition.


----------



## Percy (Aug 27, 2013)

MarxxWolfzy said:


> 5. Having sex in fursuits is gross


I can't imagine that being an unpopular opinion, at least here. I don't see _how_ people could, anyway.
Wouldn't it be unbearably hot, and not in the good way?


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> *Unpopular Opinion:* Beer tastes like shit. I'd rather drink straight vodka, or rum, or anything else.


It tastes like carbonated water to me. 
From what I've heard it's more of an acquired taste but I don't even see how you could stand to try and acquire the taste.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 28, 2013)

Willow said:


> It tastes like carbonated water to me.
> From what I've heard it's more of an acquired taste but I don't even see how you could stand to try and acquire the taste.


I've been drinking for about 7 years, now.
I have yet to "acquire the taste" of beer. I'll still drink it in the interest of getting drunk (or when I'm drunk enough not to taste anything anyway), but there are so many better options out there (and ones that will get you drunk way more effectively).
I don't really get the point of it being "the party drink." Fuck that. Bust out the rum and coke and margaritas.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 28, 2013)

I like screamos and growls, I dislike pigsqueals.

Beer is the best drink ever.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 28, 2013)

I prefer emulators to some of my consoles.. just because of tweaking and using a different control pad.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 28, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I like screamos and growls, I dislike pigsqueals.



Can you even use the word "screamo" plurally? I thought it was just a genre.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 28, 2013)

Snakes are adorable and awesome. Unless they are venemous and biting me. Or y'know enormous and strangling me.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Aug 28, 2013)

1. Megadeth sucks
2. Kurt Cobain is overrated
3. The Beatles are overrated
4. Michael Jackson is overrated
5. Guns of Roses sucks
6. Tupac was overrated
7. Biggie is Overrated
8. Taylor Swift is complete bullshit
9. Modern country music is fucking terrible
10. Cats fucking suck
11. Strawberries are the worst.


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Aug 28, 2013)

I enjoy the smell of skunk. Like, it smells like food or something to me.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 28, 2013)

I do not like coffee.
Whoa.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 29, 2013)

I fucking love coffee... but I consider it worse(to the body) than weed.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 29, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I fucking love coffee... but I consider it worse(to the body) than weed.


Coffee worse than weed? What planet do you live in?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 29, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Coffee worse than weed? What planet do you live in?


One that doesn't buy into anti-weed propaganda.
Weed can be used for medicinal purposes. Coffee cannot.
Weed is not chemically addictive. Coffee is.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 29, 2013)

Manicured, grass-only lawns are boring and dumb.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 29, 2013)

Aleu said:


> One that doesn't buy into anti-weed propaganda.
> Weed can be used for medicinal purposes. Coffee cannot.
> Weed is not chemically addictive. Coffee is.


Imagine if you could get high off coffee? ~Swooooon~


----------



## Percy (Aug 29, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Imagine if you could get high off coffee? ~Swooooon~


The world would be a much happier place.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 29, 2013)

Aleu said:


> One that doesn't buy into anti-weed propaganda.
> Weed can be used for medicinal purposes. Coffee cannot.
> Weed is not chemically addictive. Coffee is.


Addictive my ass. I can live without coffee without any withdrawal symptoms.
I'd say the psychological addiction is much stronger on weed, but then again, I have no experience on weed-addiction.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 29, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Manicured, grass-only lawns are boring and dumb.



Yeah, why is it expected that people have green grass lawns?

Fuck your shit, I want a grey dusty gravelly wasteland with bones and shit.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 29, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I do not like coffee.
> Whoa.



Woah.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 29, 2013)

Aleu said:


> One that doesn't buy into anti-weed propaganda.
> Weed can be used for medicinal purposes. Coffee cannot.
> Weed is not chemically addictive. Coffee is.



Caffeine in low doses is essentially a harmless stimulant, which it's possible to get addicted to. 

Cannabis in low doses is essentially a mild hallucinogen which can depress IQ, permanently if use is started under the age of 18. [when accounting for social factors such as years spent in education cannabis use before 18 is associated with an 8point drop in IQ, which is significant and permanent. After the age of 18 there is no such permanent drop]

Cannabis therefore has the potential to do more damage, if used irresponsibly, although for adults both drugs are essentially not that harmful. Coca leaf is also pretty harmless, but it's still banned in many countries because of how dangerous the refined version is.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 29, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Cannabis in low doses is essentially a mild hallucinogen which can depress IQ, permanently if use is started under the age of 18. [when accounting for social factors such as years spent in education cannabis use before 18 is associated with an 8point drop in IQ, which is significant and permanent. After the age of 18 there is no such permanent drop]



How exactly were social factors accounted for?  Just because they had the same number of years spent in education doesn't mean that they were getting as much out of it.  Given that pot is illegal and stigmatized in most of the world, one would expect that teenagers that chose to access marijuana and were successful could also generally have had less attentive parents, were less successful in school, were less optimistic about their future, had more social problems, etc., _before_ they started smoking pot.  Those are all possible contributing causes of the IQ disparity.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 29, 2013)

Romantically Apocalyptic is a terrible webcomic.

It's basically modern Spongebob with gasmasks.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 29, 2013)

Lobar said:


> How exactly were social factors accounted for?  Just because they had the same number of years spent in education doesn't mean that they were getting as much out of it.  Given that pot is illegal and stigmatized in most of the world, one would expect that teenagers that chose to access marijuana and were successful could also generally have had less attentive parents, were less successful in school, were less optimistic about their future, had more social problems, etc., _before_ they started smoking pot.  Those are all possible contributing causes of the IQ disparity.



Possible ones, though I think it would be a stretch that cannabis use would be such a strong indicator of parental negligence that it accounted for a full decrease in 8 IQ points in contrast to the control group. 

A biological explanation would also fit rather well with the fact that after about 18 decreases in measured IQ resulting from cannabis use 'bounce back' when the drug isn't used for a while.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 29, 2013)

pot should not be legalized, it's been PROVEN to cause people to become gay.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 29, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Possible ones, though I think it would be a stretch that cannabis use would be such a strong indicator of parental negligence that it accounted for a full decrease in 8 IQ points in contrast to the control group.
> 
> A biological explanation would also fit rather well with the fact that after about 18 decreases in measured IQ resulting from cannabis use 'bounce back' when the drug isn't used for a while.



I'm not convinced it's a stretch.  I'm reminded of this article on an IQ study done on "crack babies".  The researchers found that children with prenatal crack exposure did fall far short of the norm... but their control group did _just as badly_.  The control group, of course, had been pulled from the same socioeconomic class as the experimental group: those living in poverty.  Poverty is a strong cause of all those factors.

To interpret that "bounce back" you'd also need a control group of teens who experienced a decrease in IQ but did not use drugs.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 29, 2013)

Lobar said:


> I'm not convinced it's a stretch.  I'm reminded of this article on an IQ study done on "crack babies".  The researchers found that children with prenatal crack exposure did fall far short of the norm... but their control group did _just as badly_.  The control group, of course, had been pulled from the same socioeconomic class as the experimental group: those living in poverty.  Poverty is a strong cause of all those factors.
> 
> To interpret that "bounce back" you'd also need a control group of teens who experienced a *decrease in IQ but did not use drugs*.



Actually that wouldn't be entirely necessary, because if cannabis does cause a decrease in IQ, and control groups show any decrease in IQ in adolescence has a permanent effect, then this would also mean that cannabis consumed in adolescence is bad. Although I suppose it would reveal the mechanism which causes the effect.


----------



## Sar (Aug 29, 2013)

I would rather not do my hobby as my job because It would end up a chore and kill the joy that made me do it in the first place.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 29, 2013)

I am trying to make my hobby into my job


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 29, 2013)

Laminate floors SUCK. My parents and 90% of the world seem to love it, holy shit my parents have replaced all the downstairs carpets with this stuff. It's loud, it's ugly, it's cold, it doesn't even last that long and it's a total bitch to fix or replace. If you spill anything on the non-expensive stuff, it'll leak through the cracks and absorb into the cheap-ass chipboard. If you drop something on it. it'll immediately scratch or permanently damage the surface. If you live with a dog that loves to jump and run about like a retard, it'll leave scratch marks all over the surface 

Fuck this, I want my carpets back


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 29, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> I would rather not do my hobby as my job because It would end up a chore and kill the joy that made me do it in the first place.


It depends on the person I guess. My hobby is now my job and I love it. I've never been as happy going to work as I am now.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 29, 2013)

So many people confused about cannabis, so many people unaware of coffee dangers...

Btw you can get high on coffee if you drink a lot of it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 29, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> So many people confused about cannabis, so many people unaware of coffee dangers...
> 
> Btw you can get high on coffee if you drink a lot of it.



Isn't the way caffeine affects the brain technically considered a high any way?


----------



## septango (Aug 29, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Isn't the way caffeine affects the brain technically considered a high any way?



"high" is really an umbrella term


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 29, 2013)

I agree with Batsy. I hate coffee.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 29, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Addictive my ass. I can live without coffee without any withdrawal symptoms.


I've had caffeine withdrawal symptoms several times. Granted, I just push through it, but still.
It's not as horrible as something like cigarettes or narcotics, but it's still there.
It gives me some hardcore fucking migraines, though. And blurry vision. Being super tired. Sometimes I get sick to my stomach.



Sarukai said:


> I would rather not do my hobby as my job because  It would end up a chore and kill the joy that made me do it in the first  place.


I worry this about art.
I'd much rather get a job in a completely unrelated field. My art is for me.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 29, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> I would rather not do my hobby as my job because It would end up a chore and kill the joy that made me do it in the first place.


Hehe. Said all of my art and english friends who have landed jobs in art and english 

I like going to bed and waking up early.


----------



## RocketChip (Aug 29, 2013)

A person is responsible for everything that they do and everything that happens to them while drunk- it was their decision to pick up the bottle and be a dirtbag and get drunk.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 30, 2013)

I love hearing scratchs or rap in metal, NÃ¼ metal is awesome, fuck you haters


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2013)

RocketChip said:


> A person is responsible for everything that they do and everything that happens to them while drunk- it was their decision to pick up the bottle and be a dirtbag and get drunk.



Sounds very much like an excuse a rapist might issue.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 30, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Sounds very much like an excuse a rapist might issue.



All I see that train of thought is "get out of responsibility free card" for those plenty of false rape allegations where they simply regret their own decision and now wanna claim drunk & coerced.

Hold drunken drivers to high responsibility for their actions, but not the sexualy active. Nice.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2013)

Iudicium_86 said:


> All I see that train of thought is "get out of responsibility free card" for those plenty of false rape allegations where they simply regret their own decision and now wanna claim drunk & coerced.
> 
> Hold drunken drivers to high responsibility for their actions, but not the sexualy active. Nice.



Taking advantage of a drunk individual to have sex with them is rape. 

Getting behind the wheel whilst intoxicated is irresponsible. 

The two are not mutually exclusive, because in the former the drunkard is the victim by default if another individual who's not intoxicated can veto their request for sex, whereas in the latter they are the perpetrator.

Furthermore the degrees of intoxication in question are different. Relatively small amounts of alcohol increase reaction times enough to cause a car crash.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 30, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Taking advantage of a drunk individual to have sex with them is rape.
> 
> ...
> 
> The two are not mutually exclusive, because in the former the drunkard is the victim by default if another individual who's not intoxicated can veto their request for sex,


Except that drunk people can still consent.
Unless they're held down, and / or taken advantage of while passed out or while not consenting.
I have been blackout goddamn shitfaced, but I still had enough mind to be able to decide "no" if sex was requested. Alcohol doesn't change who you are as a person. It just loosens your inhibitions. Which doesn't mean much, if you have no inner compulsion to do stupid shit you're going to regret in the morning.


----------



## Willow (Aug 30, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Alcohol doesn't change who you are as a person. It just loosens your inhibitions.


That's partly the point. Just because I can give consent to this thing doesn't mean I'm in the right mindset to give consent to said thing.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 30, 2013)

Willow said:


> That's partly the point. Just because I can give consent to this thing doesn't mean I'm in the right mindset to give consent to said thing.


That's taking away a person's ability to decide, as a consenting adult, what they "should" or "shouldn't" be allowed to do, though.
That's like saying that, as someone who suffers from emotional instability issues, I am not of the right mindset to consent to sex. Whether that applies to my normal state or my medicated state or both, it qualifies.
Or that I am not of the right mindset to have sex if I am sick, or severely tired, or fucked up on cold medicine. Among a ton of other things.

I just don't get it.
Plus, I have aamaaaazing drunksex. So personal bias, maybe.

Although that raises the question: If both parties enjoyed the sex, even though one person was drunk, is it still rape? Should it still be treated like rape? Even though both parties are okay with it. But one was not in the "right mindset to give consent." And obviously rape is not legal or okay in any circumstance.
Is it only rape if someone gets out of bed and regrets their decision?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> That's taking away a person's ability to decide, as a consenting adult, what they "should" or "shouldn't" be allowed to do, though.
> That's like saying that, as someone who suffers from emotional instability issues, I am not of the right mindset to consent to sex. Whether that applies to my normal state or my medicated state or both, it qualifies.
> Or that I am not of the right mindset to have sex if I am sick, or severely tired, or fucked up on cold medicine. Among a ton of other things.
> 
> ...



As a consenting drugged up adult. 

There are plenty of other factors one could consider under which sexual consent could be deemed void, but alcohol is one that can be regulated and spotted by anyone who's out to have sex, it's also measurable because blood alcohol levels can confirm if someone is or was likely intoxicated. 

The message is that, if you're out to have sex, don't do it by taking advantage of drunks- who might be so dis-inhibited that they even forgo protection. 

If both parties were drunk it's difficult to attribute blame. 
If both parties are okay with the fact they had sex afterwards, then there's no cause to prosecute, but the sober party is damn lucky if that's the case.


----------



## Willow (Aug 30, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> That's taking away a person's ability to decide, as a consenting adult, what they "should" or "shouldn't" be allowed to do, though.
> That's like saying that, as someone who suffers from emotional instability issues, I am not of the right mindset to consent to sex. Whether that applies to my normal state or my medicated state or both, it qualifies.
> Or that I am not of the right mindset to have sex if I am sick, or severely tired, or fucked up on cold medicine. Among a ton of other things.


You'd be a damn good lawyer with the way you try and justify this. 



> Although that raises the question: If both parties enjoyed the sex, even though one person was drunk, is it still rape? Should it still be treated like rape? Even though both parties are okay with it. But one was not in the "right mindset to give consent." And obviously rape is not legal or okay in any circumstance.


These are a bunch of what ifs that only really apply on a case by case basis. 



> Is it only rape if someone gets out of bed and regrets their decision?


No. It's rape if someone wants to stop and the other keeps going.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 30, 2013)

I'd like to point out that just because someone is an adult doesn't mean that they can do whatever they want whenever they want.
There's also people that purposefully get the other person intoxicated. Is that a pass now? Because they're an adult?
There's also people who are mentally challenged but "oh it's okay because they're an adult".


----------



## Cuukie (Aug 31, 2013)

Iv'e played sports all my life, but...
I cant stand watching any sport because; stadiums are a waste of space and resources, overpaid athletes, (and worst of all) the tribalism involved.
how does watching sports help me? why do people choose to cheer for a particular team when the only thing in common is where you are from? how will the outcome of the Superbowl affect me? how does watching sports better myself? so many more questions...I must be thinking too much or something, maybe if I just didn't think about it, it would make sense.
DON'T USE "WE" WHEN TALKING ABOUT YOUR FAVORITE TEAM!!!

This may sound like a weird concept, but hear me out.
 what if people actually played sports instead of watching them? 
 knocking down giant stadiums to be replaced with solar panels instead of having a large structure that is only used 1 day a week.
I could go on and on why watching sports is my least favorite thing to do. But popular opinion says I'm the one who doesn't know what I'm is talking about.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 31, 2013)

I prefer Futurama to The Simpsons.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I prefer Futurama to The Simpsons.



Eh, I don't think you can really compare the two. They're too different.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 31, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Eh, I don't think you can really compare the two. They're too different.


The important factor is they're both created by Matt Groening. And The Simpsons is generally a lot more popular.


----------



## Percy (Aug 31, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> The important factor is they're both created by Matt Groening. And The Simpsons is generally a lot more popular.


One deals with the life of a family, another a company in the future. It's really a preference of what kind of satire you enjoy more.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 31, 2013)

Percy said:


> One deals with the life of a family, another a company in the future. It's really a preference of what kind of satire you enjoy more.



Yeah, kinda like Family Guy vs. American Dad.
Whe're already familiar with FG, but AD is a bit more grounded. By that I mean aside from the talking fish and alien living in the attic and a few other oddities, AD is a lot more 'realistic' and doesn't go all surreal very much. Plus I feel they can get a bit more directly political with the structure and characters of AD, which I like . Oh, and Francine is a much more involved mom and character than Lois. Not to mention insane xD


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 1, 2013)

tobacco is 100% shit.

cigars are better than cigarettes also


----------



## Lobar (Sep 1, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> That's taking away a person's ability to decide, as a consenting adult, what they "should" or "shouldn't" be allowed to do, though.
> That's like saying that, as someone who suffers from emotional instability issues, I am not of the right mindset to consent to sex. Whether that applies to my normal state or my medicated state or both, it qualifies.
> Or that I am not of the right mindset to have sex if I am sick, or severely tired, or fucked up on cold medicine. Among a ton of other things.
> 
> ...



Here:s my take:

There is no consent but informed consent.  If your mental faculties are impaired, then yes, you are incapable of giving consent for the duration of your impairment.  However, being in a committed relationship, you spend a lot of time around your significant other while you are not impaired.  In that time, during which you were capable of consent, you have developed an understanding of consent to certain activities while you are intoxicated.  So it is possible for you and your significant other to enjoy drunksex without it being rape due to this prior understanding.  Such an understanding is not possible for two strangers meeting in a bar or at a party, so in those cases it is still rape.

This does make for a bit of a grey area, as your significant other could violate the terms of your consent at a time where you are not capable of clarifying or expanding those terms.  Thus he assumes the responsibility of fully understanding the terms of your consent prior to you getting drunk.  He therefore takes the risk of having misunderstood those terms and facing consequences afterwards.  That risk should be borne entirely by the sober party, though, as he always has the choice to just not engage in relations with someone who is intoxicated until there has been enough communication to mitigate that risk to a level acceptable to him.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 1, 2013)

Billy Joel's new albums are still pretty great


----------



## nureintier (Sep 1, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I worry this about art. I'd much rather get a job in a completely unrelated field. My art is for me.


 It's actually why I went back to college. First, I went for animation, then I went back for foreign languages. I've done some illustration commissions via freelance sites, and I do commissioned oil portraits of humans and/or pets, but I dunno if I'd want to do it full time, even if I was really great and in-demand. Even the occasional illustration job wears on my sometimes, having to do what other people want, when they want it.  





> Whe're already familiar with FG, but AD is a bit more grounded. By that I mean aside from the talking fish and alien living in the attic and a few other oddities, AD is a lot more 'realistic' and doesn't go all surreal very much. Plus I feel they can get a bit more directly political with the structure and characters of AD, which I like . Oh, and Francine is a much more involved mom and character than Lois. Not to mention insane xD


 I feel weird saying so sometimes, but the cutaways and random, idiotic bullshit is what i like about FG. Except all the shitty songs that go on for too long. I'm kinda sick of both now though.


----------



## Icky (Sep 1, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Here:s my take:
> 
> There is no consent but informed consent.  If your mental faculties are impaired, then yes, you are incapable of giving consent for the duration of your impairment.  However, being in a committed relationship, you spend a lot of time around your significant other while you are not impaired.  In that time, during which you were capable of consent, you have developed an understanding of consent to certain activities while you are intoxicated.  So it is possible for you and your significant other to enjoy drunksex without it being rape due to this prior understanding.  Such an understanding is not possible for two strangers meeting in a bar or at a party, so in those cases it is still rape.
> 
> This does make for a bit of a grey area, as your significant other could violate the terms of your consent at a time where you are not capable of clarifying or expanding those terms.  Thus he assumes the responsibility of fully understanding the terms of your consent prior to you getting drunk.  He therefore takes the risk of having misunderstood those terms and facing consequences afterwards.  That risk should be borne entirely by the sober party, though, as he always has the choice to just not engage in relations with someone who is intoxicated until there has been enough communication to mitigate that risk to a level acceptable to him.



Dumb person question:

In most/some cases, drunk sex is between two drunk parties. Since neither of them can technically consent, why can one be called a rapist? They're just as unconsenting as the victim.


----------



## nureintier (Sep 1, 2013)

Icky said:


> Dumb person question:  In most/some cases, drunk sex is between two drunk parties. Since neither of them can technically consent, why can one be called a rapist? They're just as unconsenting as the victim.


  I think in a lot of cases, it matters whether or not they would have had sex anyway. I think it's different for every case. Certainly, I've had drunk sex and don't consider it to be rape in any case I was involved in, because it was with a boyfriend I would have been having sex with anyway. I dunno about picking people up at the bar, but if both parties were initially cool with the idea of going to the bar, getting drunk, picking someone up, that still counts as a sort of consent, I think.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 1, 2013)

Icky said:


> Dumb person question:
> 
> In most/some cases, drunk sex is between two drunk parties. Since neither of them can technically consent, why can one be called a rapist? They're just as unconsenting as the victim.



Then it's a matter of what their intentions were towards each other prior to getting drunk.


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 1, 2013)

ok i dont like minecraft


----------



## septango (Sep 1, 2013)

the body isnt a temple, its a fresh block of clay for you to do whatever you want to


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 1, 2013)

septango said:


> the body isnt a temple, its a fresh block of clay for you to do whatever you want to



*THIS BODY'S NOT A TEMPLE, IT'S A PRISON*


----------



## septango (Sep 1, 2013)

Saliva said:


> *THIS BODY'S NOT A TEMPLE, IT'S A PRISON*



atta boy


----------



## Lexicom (Sep 2, 2013)

I really like military time.


----------



## Seekrit (Sep 2, 2013)

All this talk of consent is pointless. Someone get drunk with me and then we can sex each other up, in the morning we can discuss the legal and ethical ramifications over bacon n eggs.

Ot: sleeping-in late is pointless and a waste of time.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 2, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> All this talk of consent is pointless. Someone get drunk with me and then we can sex each other up, in the morning we can discuss the legal and ethical ramifications over bacon n eggs.
> 
> Ot: sleeping-in late is pointless and a waste of time.


Just booked my flight, pick me up at the airport.


----------



## Kiwisalad (Sep 2, 2013)

Bioshock infinite wasn't very good. 

Amnesia wasn't scary, it was really more annoying then anything. 

I think it's terrible male birth control has been on the back burner so long because it's not considered important. 

I think if birthcontrol was more readily available we'd have less kids having kids.

I don't think being on the day shift like a lot of society entitles everyone to be inconsiderate of those who work the night shift.

green beans are gross.


----------



## nureintier (Sep 2, 2013)

Abortion is  a good thing, and I wish there was more access to it (especially because people don't seem to use birth control as much as they should. That being said, everybody should have access to birth control. Free birth control is much cheaper to society than a bunch of unwanted kids the parents can't afford to take care of. 


 Infant circumcision is unethical. 


 So is religious indoctrination of children when they are too young to weigh the evidence on their own, and young enough they automatically believe whatever authority figures tell them is true.  


 Brussels sprouts are the best vegetable in the world.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 2, 2013)

Kiwisalad said:


> I think it's terrible male birth control has been on the back burner so long because it's not considered important.



Condoms?


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 2, 2013)

> I don't think being on the day shift like a lot of society entitles everyone to be inconsiderate of those who work the night shift.



JESUS FUCKING CRACKERS. THIS. You have no idea how much shit I get for going to bed in the morning simply because I work and come home past midnight. Fuck you, day workers.



> Condoms?



Are uncomfortable and humiliating. Now if only they came as a suppository.


----------



## Kiwisalad (Sep 2, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Condoms?



I meant more along the lines of a pill. There's some in the works but it's not seriously looked at, and the first sign of any side effects derails it almost completely. Condoms are great, but also inconvenient in some ways and not completely effective. Such as breakage, old condoms eroding, Slips, or just not always having one handy. If they developed a male BC pill that mimiced the everyday usage of common female BC it seems like it would be better for everyone.


----------



## nureintier (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah, male birth control has nowhere near as many options as female BC. Men can either wear a condom (which breaks sometimes) or have a vasectomy, which is permanent (pretty much, anyway). Women have all kinds of pills, shots, IUDs, hormonal implants, etc. And if men had something like that, it would greatly reduce unplanned pregnancies due to either broken condoms, woman forgot to take her pills, female BC failure, or plain old "didn't use any BC" scenarios. And ALL BC has the potential to fail. That means using more than one method is good if you don' want kids, such as female BC pill + condoms. Male BC pill + female BC pill would be much better to avoid accidents.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 2, 2013)

Lest we forget the mind-boggling stupidity of, "I'll stop taking my pill and not tell him, then when I get pregnant it'll make our relationship stronger!" Which is apparently more prevalent than I thought... because I honestly didn't think human beings could be that stupid, but apparently they are.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 2, 2013)

Rabbits are food, not pets.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 2, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Lest we forget the mind-boggling stupidity of, "I'll stop taking my pill and not tell him, then when I get pregnant it'll make our relationship stronger!" Which is apparently more prevalent than I thought... because I honestly didn't think human beings could be that stupid, but apparently they are.


Hoohoo, that's how I came to be.

And as a result, I never knew my father. What a twist!


----------



## nureintier (Sep 2, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Lest we forget the mind-boggling stupidity of, "I'll stop taking my pill and not tell him, then when I get pregnant it'll make our relationship stronger!" Which is apparently more prevalent than I thought... because I honestly didn't think human beings could be that stupid, but apparently they are.



This too. If there was a male pill, no one would have to worry about this (except for birth control failure,which does happen). Also there seems to be a lot of kids who are too embarrassed to go to the corner store and buy condoms, so they don't use them (I'd say they are too immature for having sex, but since I can't stop them personally, I just wish their were more options). Or they don't like how condoms feel, so they convince their girlfriends they will pull out. More BC options for everybody would be a great help.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 2, 2013)

Kill shelters are needed.


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 2, 2013)

The idea of spaying and neutering animals, while I do understand the overpopulation angle, will always fundamentally upset me. I really hate it.


----------



## Khaki (Sep 2, 2013)

Lexicom said:


> I really like military time.



Reveille is at 0600 Hours, Dismissed!


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 2, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> The idea of spaying and neutering animals, while I do understand the overpopulation angle, will always fundamentally upset me. I really hate it.



Are you one of those people who focuses way too much on their pets balls?
Whoops, I mean the people who think an animal is not "a man" if it gets neutered?
Whoops, I mean the people who think pets should have sex lives?
Oops, I mean the people who believe an animal will become deeply upset over the loss of ovaries/balls even though there are some animals out there with 2 or 3 legs that are happy?


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 2, 2013)

http://turbulence.org/Works/saddest/images/dogwheelchair.jpg

I'm sorry but that's so adorable.


----------



## nureintier (Sep 2, 2013)

I think humans should get themselves spayed and neutered more often (ok, tubes tied, vasectomy, not castration). I think way too many people don't think before having children, because it's the "normal" thing to do, even people who don't even seem to want children. In addition to that, doctors won't even surgically sterilize people until they reach a certain age or have a certain number of children, which I think is shit. I know they do it for legal reasons, but it's still shit. 



TeenageAngst said:


> http://turbulence.org/Works/saddest/images/dogwheelchair.jpg
> 
> I'm sorry but that's so adorable.


I love weiners! I have two of them. Thankfully, they do not have any disabilities though.


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 2, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Are you one of those people who focuses way too much on their pets balls?
> Whoops, I mean the people who think an animal is not "a man" if it gets neutered?
> Whoops, I mean the people who think pets should have sex lives?
> Oops, I mean the people who believe an animal will become deeply upset over the loss of ovaries/balls even though there are some animals out there with 2 or 3 legs that are happy?


1. I don't have pets and never will.
2. Does anyone in the world actually have that opinion? Like is that really a thing?
3. Haven't thought about it that way
4. yes. also, there are people missing arms and legs who are totally happy, but that doesn't mean we should go lopping people's arms off. That doesn't make any sense at all. Legs don't produce behavior and mood changing hormones either.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 2, 2013)

I like talking to old people...they're interesting a lot of the time.


----------



## Seekrit (Sep 2, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I like talking to old people...they're interesting a lot of the time.



They have stories, so many stories. Sometimes about crime and terrorisms!


----------



## Distorted (Sep 2, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> They have stories, so many stories. Sometimes about crime and terrorisms!



And they get a little wild too. I wonder if they're just too senile to tell a truthful story.

My grandmother would tell me about her grandfather and how he would pick up cows to move them. And how my grandfather punched my uncle through a door one time for talking back to him.

My other grandfather would tell me stories about how he served in the war, and all the covert operations he would perform. But my mother told me that he had schizophrenia so I don't think it really happened.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I like talking to old people...they're interesting a lot of the time.



This.

When my grandpa started talking about WWII, I _listened_.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 3, 2013)

I can still listen to Lost Prophets early work without the Ian Watkins thing ruining it.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 3, 2013)

Faf is way more fun when you are drunk or high


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 3, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Faf is way more fun when you are drunk or high


You ever get that "Should I type? Should I not?" fear?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 3, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> You ever get that "Should I type? Should I not?" fear?



I do what I want, why?


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 3, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I do what I want, why?


I wonder if half the shit I'll type when inebriated makes sense.
Then again when I write sober I suffer the same mentality, so it may just be me.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> You ever get that "Should I type? Should I not?" fear?



I get that all the fucking time and I've never been drunk in my life.

I'd be at around 9k posts if not for that fear.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 3, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I wonder if half the shit I'll type when inebriated makes sense.
> Then again when I write sober I suffer the same mentality, so it may just be me.



Maybe, but deep inside of me I don't really care what anyone on this forum thinks


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I get that all the fucking time and I've never been drunk in my life.
> 
> I'd be at around 9k posts if not for that fear.



Haha trust me man, if I listened to it more than I do, I probably never would post or even registered on here.


----------



## Seekrit (Sep 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I get that all the fucking time and I've never been drunk in my life.
> 
> I'd be at around 9k posts if not for that fear.



Hell _I'd_ be at 9k posts if not for that. 2/3 times I'm about to make a post usually ends in clicking 'cancel'.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2013)

Simpsons. Hate it.
Hated the humor. Hated the games. Hated the voicing. Hated the ART STYLE. Everything about. 
Never liked it. Never will. Just not a fan in the slightest.

I like Mickey D's. Don't go there frequently. Not even close to my favorite burger joint, but it's satisfying for the price. 

Fuck Eevees. I'm tired of seeing the little bastards. And all their evolutions ESPECIALLY the new one. They're only interesting to me when they're made into hot women and even then, I'm fucking sick of that too.

Haven't declared this anywhere, but it's unpopular around here. I fucking love Daft Punk to pieces more than any other musical talent of the past, present, and future. @w@

Even as someone who would never listen to his music and never has heard a single note of a single song from a single album, I just wish people would shut the fuck up about Bieber.
Did you ever like his music? No? Why CONSTANTLY talk about him? 
Every second people waste bashing Bieber is what they could have spent finding and supporting music they _do_ like. 
I can understand if you LIKED him at one point and are complaining he went to shit, sure. I do the same with Nintendo and Konami. But the ones who hated him from the start? Just shut up! We get it! And it's not a defense of HIM either. It's a defense of my sanity. Jesus Christ...

I don't bitch about Touhou, Vocaloids, or Naruto outside of special occurrences. What's hard about not talking to me about how bad Beiber is? It's not.

Oh and fuck Touhou. Completely. ;3


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Fuck Eevees.



D:



XoPachi said:


> And all their evolutions ESPECIALLY the new one.


But she's a pink fairy fox that is super effective against DRAGONS. It's a massive troll-face at the SRS BSNS PokÃ©fags. :3c


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Simpsons. Hate it.
> Hated the humor. Hated the games. Hated the voicing. Hated the ART STYLE. Everything about.
> Never liked it. Never will. Just not a fan in the slightest.
> 
> ...



I like eevees ):

Get lucky is a shitty song, the worst in the album


----------



## Seekrit (Sep 4, 2013)

TalkingDog said:


> But she's a pink fairy fox that is super effective against DRAGONS. It's a massive troll-face at the SRS BSNS PokÃ©fags. :3c



And that is why she's BEST eeveelution. Kicking people's arses with a fairy is appealing.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 4, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I like eevees ):
> 
> Get lucky is a shitty song, the worst in the album



I love disco, but Random Access Memories is weak. 
Homework and Discovery are two of the greatest albums made.
I love Veridis Quo.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 4, 2013)

cigarettes are the most vile scented things on this earth.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 4, 2013)

Batsy said:


> cigarettes are the most vile things to ever smell on this earth.


Seeing half the people in the smoking thread. I think this is a popular opinion.

I actually like the smell of some cigarettes, some bonfires too.



Seems to be unpopular on this forum, I like my Xbox 360.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2013)

Batsy said:


> cigarettes are the most vile scented things on this earth.



u fokken wot m8?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 4, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I'd be at around 9k posts if not for that fear.



I've always felt that your posts were generally quite bold and often uninhibited when you do post, and it's kinda suprising that you outright admit that

(I mean this in a more positive way, if I'm unclear)


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I've always felt that your posts were generally quite bold and often uninhibited when you do post, and it's kinda suprising that you outright admit that
> 
> (I mean this in a more positive way, if I'm unclear)



Yeah. While I do try to maintain a blunt, care-free posting style, I'm always secretly editing and revising what I say so it can't be used against me in the future or so I don't offend somebody I have no intention of offending. Truth is, I'm nowhere near as confident as I usually sound on here. In chatrooms (or whatever you kids call them nowadays) I actually sound a lot different than I do now, because I have much less time to think.

This post, for example, took around ten minutes to make.


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't like Korean dramas. I hate them, really. I don't think they're very romantic. My Korean classes were made up almost entirely of people who were only interested in learning Korean to be able to translate their dramas.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 4, 2013)

I care for no sports. I know nothing about football (I'm british.. the one with the ball shaped ball.)
I used to like basketball when I was a teen but that died out.


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 4, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I care for no sports. I know nothing about football (I'm british.. the one with the ball shaped ball.)
> I used to like basketball when I was a teen but that died out.


I hate football, it's all anyone every talks about in this fucking country i swear!


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 4, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> I hate football, it's all anyone every talks about in this fucking country i swear!


Everyone at work does and its like a foreign language to me.  They have fantasy football teams.  I keep myself occupied by over daydreaming the fantasy bit. Mages on defense, an elf scoring a goal.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 4, 2013)

Australian accents are_ *â€‹lame.*_


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I care for no sports. I know nothing about football (I'm british.. the one with the ball shaped ball.)
> I used to like basketball when I was a teen but that died out.



This.

While I appreciate the _concept_ of sports, there aren't really any sports that I could honestly say I enjoy watching other people play.

They're just about as engaging to me as Meinkwaft LPs.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 4, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Australian accents are_ *â€‹lame.*_


It doesn't count if you're Australian :I


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 4, 2013)

I am a Mexican who doesn't like soccer.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 4, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I am a Mexican who doesn't like soccer.



I didn't even know that was a stereotype (if that's what you're implying).


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 4, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I didn't even know that was a stereotype (if that's what you're implying).


I was thinking this. Brazil would've been my stereotypes surefire, after Brit.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 4, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I didn't even know that was a stereotype (if that's what you're implying).


Yes, sadly, it is used as a stereotype. :\


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 4, 2013)

Batsy said:


> Yes, sadly, it is used as a stereotype. :\



No need for slant face when it comes to nations there's worse stereotypes.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 4, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> No need for slant face when it comes to nations there's worse stereotypes.



yes, quite.
it isn't the worst one out there.


----------



## ADF (Sep 4, 2013)

Unpopular opinions? I honestly think a lot of Americans are brain washed when it comes to food. They live in Monsanto heartland, it cannot be a coincidence that so many Americans have a completely different perspective on food to most of Europe. Whenever I even "dare" to suggest there may be something wrong with a genetically modified, pesticide coated, radiated crop items when compared to food that isn't all those. I get jumped by multiple Americans on here (and it's always Americans), intent on bashing any food alternatives. All potentially better food gets bashed, as if the very existence of something that could be better for you is a threat to their peace of mind. Oh and don't mention organic, it's just a big con and you're a brainwashed retard if you think otherwise. Am I allowed to say something is organic if "I" grew it and controlled the entire process? Probably not, they'll bash that too, because organic isn't allowed to exist.

This is America we're talking about here. Where the FDA rubber stamps every frankinfood put in front of it, courts cannot stop GMO food companies selling you their experimental crops no matter how severe the health concerns (and you cannot sue if it makes you sick), yet it's illegal to say vitamins are good for you... Oh and pizza is a vegetable.

Growing up in that society is going to give you a twisted perspective on food, and I'm going to get raged at for saying that.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Sep 4, 2013)

ADF said:


> Unpopular opinions? I honestly think a lot of Americans are brain washed when it comes to food. They live in Monsanto heartland, it cannot be a coincidence that so many Americans have a completely different perspective on food to most of Europe. Whenever I even "dare" to suggest there may be something wrong with a genetically modified, pesticide coated, radiated crop items when compared to food that isn't all those. I get jumped by multiple Americans on here (and it's always Americans), intent on bashing any food alternatives. All potentially better food gets bashed, as if the very existence of something that could be better for you is a threat to their peace of mind. Oh and don't mention organic, it's just a big con and you're a brainwashed retard if you think otherwise. Am I allowed to say something is organic if "I" grew it and controlled the entire process? Probably not, they'll bash that too, because organic isn't allowed to exist.
> 
> This is America we're talking about here. Where the FDA rubber stamps every frankinfood put in front of it, courts cannot stop GMO food companies selling you their experimental crops no matter how severe the health concerns (and you cannot sue if it makes you sick), yet it's illegal to say vitamins are good for you... Oh and pizza is a vegetable.
> 
> Growing up in that society is going to give you a twisted perspective on food, and I'm going to get raged at for saying that.



I have no opinion on GM foods, but I will say that organic I do believe is a con and fad. There's evidence out there about it yielding less (less fed people) and being more difficult to manage and grow (higher prices and work) for _what?_. To feel good in a hipster manner about eating only organic and you're better than everyone else? There's even a whole Bullshit! on the matter.

If someone wants organic, then totally feel free to grow their own in a small controlled environment at home. Easier to keep form bugs growing indoors. But to feed the masses, organic doesn't _work_.


----------



## Willow (Sep 4, 2013)

ADF said:


> Unpopular opinions? I honest a lot of Americans are brain washed when it comes to food. They live in Monsanto heartland, it cannot be a coincidence that so many Americans have a completely different perspective on food to most of Europe. Whenever I even "dare" to suggest there may be something wrong with a genetically modified, pesticide coated, radiated crop items when compared to food that isn't all those. I get jumped by multiple Americans on here (and it's always Americans), intent on bashing any food alternatives. All potentially better food gets bashed, as if the very existence of something that could be better for you is a threat to their peace of mind. Oh and don't mention organic, it's just a big con and you're a brainwashed retard if you think otherwise. Am I allowed to say something is organic if "I" grew it and controlled the entire process? Probably not, they'll bash that too, because organic isn't allowed to exist.
> 
> This is America we're talking about here. Where the FDA rubber stamps every frankinfood put in front of it, courts cannot stop GMO food companies selling you their experimental crops no matter how severe the health concerns (and you cannot sue if it makes you sick), yet it's illegal to say vitamins are good for you... Oh and pizza is a vegetable.
> 
> Growing up in that society is going to give you a twisted perspective on food, and I'm going to get raged at for saying that.


I can't snip this but are you sure better food gets bashed simply because it's better or because not everyone has the means of eating better food?

Because I honestly can't believe anyone would prefer pesticide, hormone injected food over organic.


----------



## ADF (Sep 4, 2013)

Willow said:


> I can't snip this but are you sure better food gets bashed simply because it's better or *because not everyone has the means of eating better food*?
> 
> Because I honestly can't believe anyone would prefer pesticide, hormone injected food over organic.



I do think this is the reason behind it. Junk is cheaper than qualify, so rationalise the junk isn't junk and quality is made up.

And it's hard to even humour the idea of organic food being better if you refuse to recognise organic even exists...



Iudicium_86 said:


> I have no opinion on GM foods, but I will say that organic I do believe is a con and fad. There's evidence out there about it yielding less (less fed people) and being more difficult to manage and grow (higher prices and work) for _what?_. To feel good in a hipster manner about eating only organic and you're better than everyone else? There's even a whole Bullshit! on the matter.
> 
> If someone wants organic, then totally feel free to grow their own in a small controlled environment at home. Easier to keep form bugs growing indoors. But to feed the masses, organic doesn't _work_.



This is precisely the sort of bullshit I was talking about. Penn & Teller, really? And it's a misrepresentation to argue you cannot feed the masses on organic, that wasn't the argument.

Monsanto's GMOs are designed for the companies needs, not yours. They poison entire fields with RoundUp so nothing but Monsanto GMO seed will grow there, and you're consuming the glyphosate and other nasty chemicals through the food. Food that was raised on NPK petroleum derived fertilisers, because they killed all the microbiological organisms in the soil and the plant cannot extract its own nutrients. Giving it an extremely narrow diet, when compared to the full spectrum and minerals and trace elements in the soil. Creating a disease prone malnourished plant, requiring higher use of pesticides and fungicides because its natural defences are weak. 

Where as if you encourage the development of soil biology, allow the symbiotic relationships to develop between the plant and micro organisms, you end up with a fully nourished plant that is better able to take care of itself and produces more nutrient dense food for you. Plants with Mycorrhizal fungi symbiotic relationships for instance are considerably stronger and healthier, with their own built in nutrition management system because the plant tells the fungi what nutrients it needs in exchange for the food the fungi want. So the plants receive what they need and when they need it, rather than all the problems fertilisers bring in unbalancing the soil and burning the roots.

Your goal is to feed the soil and encourage positive microbiological activity that helps the plant extract the nutrients, not nuke the life in the soil and make the plant dependant on a crude NPK chemical mix.

But you cannot patent that. So for a chemical company like Monsanto you of course want to wipe it off the face of the Earth. This is the company that tries to ban seed saving around the world so you have to buy their crap, lobbies against GMO labelling so you have no choice but to consume their products and is effectively an environmental arsonist. Infecting the gene pool with their patented lifeforms and suing to death whichever poor small time farmer whose field it happens to infect, all with the backing and support of the US government. What else do you expect from a chemical weapon developer?

But you're living in Monsanto heartland so of course think there is a debate, while Europe has banned a lot of this crap and actually scrutinises GMO food BEFORE feeding it to the public, unlike America. Oh and unlike America, it has to be labelled, which of course Monsanto hates.

I'm off the bed...


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 4, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I like eevees ):
> 
> Get lucky is a shitty song, the worst in the album



Yeah, Get Lucky was the weakest of RAM (see wut they did thar?) I can agree on that, most def. I fucking loved Touch and Game of Love. QwQ


----------



## Kiwisalad (Sep 4, 2013)

ADF said:


> Unpopular opinions? I honestly think a lot of Americans are brain washed when it comes to food. They live in Monsanto heartland, it cannot be a coincidence that so many Americans have a completely different perspective on food to most of Europe. Whenever I even "dare" to suggest there may be something wrong with a genetically modified, pesticide coated, radiated crop items when compared to food that isn't all those. I get jumped by multiple Americans on here (and it's always Americans), intent on bashing any food alternatives. All potentially better food gets bashed, as if the very existence of something that could be better for you is a threat to their peace of mind. Oh and don't mention organic, it's just a big con and you're a brainwashed retard if you think otherwise. Am I allowed to say something is organic if "I" grew it and controlled the entire process? Probably not, they'll bash that too, because organic isn't allowed to exist.
> 
> This is America we're talking about here. Where the FDA rubber stamps every frankinfood put in front of it, courts cannot stop GMO food companies selling you their experimental crops no matter how severe the health concerns (and you cannot sue if it makes you sick), yet it's illegal to say vitamins are good for you... Oh and pizza is a vegetable.
> 
> Growing up in that society is going to give you a twisted perspective on food, and I'm going to get raged at for saying that.



I actually agree with you quite a bit. The problem out here is that government branded organic has such a weird standard that a lot of the things that it 'allows' in organic food productions is still pretty bad. For example, it's still organic if you used chlorine to sanitize your crop pre-harvest. So you can still mist chlorine on your tomatoes and sell them in the grocery store advertised as organic. It really blows honestly. Not to mention the the big GMOs have such a choke hold on american food that they've made it incredibly hard for anyone to defy them, even bullying and sabotaging smaller competitor farms. It's almost impossible to escape them when everyone has bought into those companies for their quick/cheap production rate. It's sickening when you start digging and finding out about all of it. 

The only way to get truly organic food in many places is to check out the local farmers markets, and even then some cities and towns don't have them. Though hopefully more people will get involved in the eat local movement and try sourcing out to smaller farms. It's starting to grow here in Chicago, so hopefully that continues.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 4, 2013)

I think vegans overeact a lot


----------



## Willow (Sep 4, 2013)

ADF said:


> I do think this is the reason behind it. Junk is cheaper than qualify, so rationalise the junk isn't junk and quality is made up.
> 
> And it's hard to even humour the idea of organic food being better if you refuse to recognise organic even exists...


Not only is junk cheaper but it's easier to mass produce. The only downside is that the fruits and vegetables don't have a very long shelf life and then tend to go bad after a week or two. I think strawberries are the worst for this. You practically have to eat or use store bought strawberries almost as soon as you buy them. 

To be honest, European countries are probably easier for controlling food quality so some of the methods used there won't work nearly as well here.


----------



## septango (Sep 4, 2013)

EDIT- fuck how did I mix those threads up


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Sep 4, 2013)

Queen is immensely overrated.

There is little difference between the Moral Left and the Moral Right.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 4, 2013)

BlueStreak98 said:


> Queen is immensely overrated.



Hey...hey now
that's a bit too far


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Sep 5, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Hey...hey now
> that's a bit too far


They're decent; I have some of their music. I just don't think they're nearly as good as some make them out to be.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 5, 2013)

Queen should be treated like kings. They are the gods of our time. Bow to them. 
Just like Jesus he would be revived once again to bless us all with the wonderful tones of joy that emanate from his lips.


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 5, 2013)

I also find Queen to be good, but nothing special.


----------



## Icky (Sep 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Yeah, Get Lucky was the weakest of RAM (see wut they did thar?) I can agree on that, most def. I fucking loved Touch and Game of Love. QwQ



Fuck you.









Instant Crush is the best, seconded by Contact.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I think vegans overeact a lot



You aren't alone.



BlueStreak98 said:


> They're decent; I have some of their music. I just don't think they're nearly as good as some make them out to be.



You know, I never bother listening to massively popular stars of the past like that. Last time someone told me I should was with the Beatles. I knew I wasn't gonna like them and when I listened, it sounded no different from the air that passes through my ears everyday. :I

In other words it was a sound that made me bored. 
I have a feeling Queen would be no different.



Icky said:


> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Digital Love will always be the best Daft Punk song doe.


----------



## Percy (Sep 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Digital Love will always be the best Daft Punk song doe.


Ooh ooh, this one, this one


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 5, 2013)

???

Did you mean to link something or were you agreeing?


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 5, 2013)

god , Pachi, you're suuuuuch a hipster!


----------



## Willow (Sep 5, 2013)

I only like some of Queen's music. Good Old Fashioned Lover Boy is widely under appreciated I feel.

Also, Blurred Lines is a horrible song context wise, but it's nothing new context wise either and people are making a bigger deal out of it (and the music video) than it needs to be.


----------



## Icky (Sep 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You know, I never bother listening to massively popular stars of the past like that. Last time someone told me I should was with the Beatles. I knew I wasn't gonna like them and when I listened, it sounded no different from the air that passes through my ears everyday. :I



I actually feel the same. Some bands are used so constantly as popular background music that that's all they are to me. If I like a band, it's because I'm excited about their music, and I can't get that with something I hear on society's radio 24/7.

[/quote]Digital Love will always be the best Daft Punk song doe.[/QUOTE]

Oh, you're gonna be like that huh? Know what I have to say to that?

Fucking. 

_Rinzler._


----------



## nureintier (Sep 5, 2013)

Willow said:


> I only like some of Queen's music. Good Old Fashioned Lover Boy is widely under appreciated I feel.
> .


There is much Queen that I really, really like; and much Queen that is really sort of blah and forgettable. But I do really like the stuff that I like of theirs and have several albums of theirs on my mp3 player currently.




The Beatles: I find them boring as all hell. I have trouble understanding why they were as popular as they were/are.


----------



## Percy (Sep 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ???
> 
> Did you mean to link something or were you agreeing?


I don't know, was I agreeing? I was

Anyways... I don't know if this is unpopular or not, but I like baseball.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 5, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> god , Pachi, you're suuuuuch a hipster!



Hinalle...I'm gonna throw you...into a volcano...inside a black hole...in Satan's urethra. :I



Icky said:


> I actually feel the same. Some bands are used so constantly as popular background music that that's all they are to me. If I like a band, it's because I'm excited about their music, and I can't get that with something I hear on society's radio 24/7.
> 
> I know this isn't the case for some people, but I feel a lot of the ones (mainly the younger crowd) who swears by Beatles and stuff like that only do so because they feel they should. I know you say you don't like them in public, you have your rectum violently ripped out through your mouth.


Digital Love will always be the best Daft Punk song doe.[/QUOTE]

Oh, you're gonna be like that huh? Know what I have to say to that?

Fucking. 

_Rinzler._[/QUOTE]

RINZLER!!
RINZLER!!
RINZLER!!


----------



## Icky (Sep 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Digital Love will always be the best Daft Punk song doe.[ /QUOTE]
> 
> Oh, you're gonna be like that huh? Know what I have to say to that?
> 
> ...



oh god what did you do with my quote


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Sep 5, 2013)

Willow said:


> ....
> Also, Blurred Lines is a horrible song context wise, but it's nothing new context wise either and people are making a bigger deal out of it (and the music video) than it needs to be.


Someone on the radio was making fun of that song, saying something about the low voice saying "I know you want it..." being kind of subliminal messaging.
He kept replacing that line with things like:

"Get in the closet..."
"Put on the duct tape..."
"It rubs the lotion..."

I dunno why but that cracked me up. ^^;



Ji-Ji said:


> Seems to be unpopular on this forum, I like my Xbox 360.


I also like the 360. Most of the games I own are on the 360... I actually don't have very many for the PS3.



Neon Poi said:


> I don't like Korean dramas. I hate them, really.  I don't think they're very romantic. My Korean classes were made up  almost entirely of people who were only interested in learning Korean to  be able to translate their dramas.


Reminds me of Japanese class, most were there only to translate anime. I don't really watch much anime, so I was kind of the oddball. :\

Ah, speaking of unromantic...
I don't think Romeo and Juliet is really that romantic.
Two teenagers meet at a party, fall in "love", and get married after knowing each other for about two days.
Then they kill themselves. 
Boo-hoo.


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 5, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I also like the 360. Most of the games I own are on the 360... I actually don't have very many for the PS3.
> 
> 
> Reminds me of Japanese class, most were there only to translate anime. I don't really watch much anime, so I was kind of the oddball. :\
> .


I too love my 360. I think it's a great system.

High-five, me too. I took Japanese classes for part of my major and I was one of the only people there who was not into anime. I felt so out of place.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 5, 2013)

Doges spam is hilarious.

That is all.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 5, 2013)

I like the South, the deeper, the better.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 5, 2013)

So you're the guy that paddles* FASTER* to the sound of Banjo's?

That's cool. I understand.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't know how you can dislike Queen unless you just dislike fun.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 5, 2013)

Concerts sound super unappealing, to me. As is live music.
Why pay that amount of money to go specifically to listen to a band's songs, crowded around thousands of people, and have it sound of poorer quality to begin with? I'd much rather sit at home and listen in my headphones to something that has been processed to sound better, be it balancing the levels in sound, cleaning it up, or even editing the sound altogether.

People can argue the "but it provides a fun experience" angle, but that's personally why I go to clubs. To go out, get drunk, have a fun time with friends, and listen and dance to music.
Plus, it's way cheaper.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 5, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Concerts sound super unappealing, to me. As is live music.
> Why pay that amount of money to go specifically to listen to a band's songs, crowded around thousands of people, and have it sound of poorer quality to begin with? I'd much rather sit at home and listen in my headphones to something that has been processed to sound better, be it balancing the levels in sound, cleaning it up, or even editing the sound altogether.
> 
> People can argue the "but it provides a fun experience" angle, but that's personally why I go to clubs. To go out, get drunk, have a fun time with friends, and listen and dance to music.
> Plus, it's way cheaper.


Not sure if any fucks given (can donate), but that's my perspective on strip clubs and the like. Why pay someone to dance for you? Are you proving how ultra straight you are, or like, double manly? You can't do anything, the bouncers will just kick you out. So. :/

Mostly it's just fun to say you went there and sat in the back, and bullshitted. Concerts are much the same way. It's fun to get out, and then when everything's said and done with ... enjoy the clusterfuck of drunk people and traffic. Really, any of the two scenario's is just to say you got a breath of fresh air and the fandomless equivalent of con funk.


----------



## ADF (Sep 5, 2013)

Why do we even have a queen? The idea of royalty in a 21st century democracy is absurd. They're born with massive wealth, own most of the valuable land and automatically own any resources discovered under your home and for what? Bloodline? The queen sat on a throne, covered in diamonds and the finest cloth, saying her government will make society more equal. How ridiculous.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 5, 2013)

Icky said:


> oh god what did you do with my quote



lol
YOUR fault. Look at your post. XD


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 5, 2013)

I wish I wasn't me, so I could fuck me.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 5, 2013)

ADF said:


> Why do we even have a queen? The idea of royalty in a 21st century democracy is absurd. They're born with massive wealth, own most of the valuable land and automatically own any resources discovered under your home and for what? Bloodline? The queen sat on a throne, covered in diamonds and the finest cloth, saying her government will make society more equal. How ridiculous.



Well in some  we're more equal than most countries.  And the best excuse ive heard for the queen is the national income. Her family and palace rake in thousands of tourists which brings great income.
Moreso than dole dossers, when was the last time you saw tourists piling up outside a council flat, why some overweight half naked bloke covered in cheerios watched jeremy kyle inside?


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 5, 2013)

I hate the new Daft Punk album.


----------



## ADF (Sep 5, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Well in some  we're more equal than most countries.  And the best excuse ive heard for the queen is the national income. Her family and palace rake in thousands of tourists which brings great income.
> Moreso than dole dossers, when was the last time you saw tourists piling up outside a council flat, why some overweight half naked bloke covered in cheerios watched jeremy kyle inside?



Being a tourist attraction glorifying our pre-democracy archaic past is hardly an argument for one family to be entitled to so much of the countries land and wealth.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Concerts sound super unappealing, to me. As is live music.
> Why pay that amount of money to go specifically to listen to a band's songs, crowded around thousands of people, and have it sound of poorer quality to begin with? I'd much rather sit at home and listen in my headphones to something that has been processed to sound better, be it balancing the levels in sound, cleaning it up, or even editing the sound altogether.
> 
> People can argue the "but it provides a fun experience" angle, but that's personally why I go to clubs. To go out, get drunk, have a fun time with friends, and listen and dance to music.
> Plus, it's way cheaper.



Well I don't know about you, but I love to see bands I like playing music I like in real life. Also, not all live music is of "poorer quality". Unless you mean audio quality, in which case I would have to respond saying "well, no shit".

Have you actually been to a concert before or are you just basing your opinion on shitty live recordings on youtube? Because I used to do this.


----------



## septango (Sep 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Well I don't know about you, but I love to see bands I like playing music I like in real life. Also, not all live music is of "poorer quality". Unless you mean audio quality, in which case I would have to respond saying "well, no shit".
> 
> Have you actually been to a concert before or are you just basing your opinion on shitty live recordings on youtube? Because I used to do this.



personally I wouldnt enjoy myself cus there are waay too many people at those things


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 5, 2013)

We can't all "just get along".


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 5, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Concerts sound super unappealing, to me. As is live music.
> Why pay that amount of money to go specifically to listen to a band's songs, crowded around thousands of people, and have it sound of poorer quality to begin with? I'd much rather sit at home and listen in my headphones to something that has been processed to sound better, be it balancing the levels in sound, cleaning it up, or even editing the sound altogether.
> 
> People can argue the "but it provides a fun experience" angle, but that's personally why I go to clubs. To go out, get drunk, have a fun time with friends, and listen and dance to music.
> Plus, it's way cheaper.



I think it's only really worth going to a concert if the band makes use of theatrics and put on a good atmospheric show that's fun to watch rather than just be all like "HI WE'RE REAL HONOURED TO BE HERE TONIGHT *PLAYS MUSIC* K GOOD NIGHT FOLKS"

more like this

I want a SHOW, I want more than just my ears to be involved.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

If you listen to pop music or mainstream rap I instantly assume you are an idiot


----------



## Icky (Sep 5, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Concerts sound super unappealing, to me. As is live music.
> Why pay that amount of money to go specifically to listen to a band's songs, crowded around thousands of people, and have it sound of poorer quality to begin with? I'd much rather sit at home and listen in my headphones to something that has been processed to sound better, be it balancing the levels in sound, cleaning it up, or even editing the sound altogether.
> 
> People can argue the "but it provides a fun experience" angle, but that's personally why I go to clubs. To go out, get drunk, have a fun time with friends, and listen and dance to music.
> Plus, it's way cheaper.



If you go to a concert expecting the clean, polished sound you've heard on a band's albums, you're going to be disappointed. Part of the reason I love going to concerts is the energy in the music, amped up by the performance and the audience around you. You aren't just listening to music, you're witnessing music _being made_, and as a performer, that's one of my biggest loves.



Kitsune Cross said:


> If you listen to pop music or mainstream rap I instantly assume you are an idiot



If you actually make assumptions on a person's intelligence because of the music they listen to, I instantly assume you are an idiot.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 5, 2013)

Icky said:


> If you actually make assumptions on a person's intelligence because of the music they listen to, I instantly assume you are an idiot.



^This until the cows come home...unless they're hot cow chicks.

Then ^this until Pachi comes home. :I


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

Icky said:


> If you go to a concert expecting the clean, polished sound you've heard on a band's albums, you're going to be disappointed. Part of the reason I love going to concerts is the energy in the music, amped up by the performance and the audience around you. You aren't just listening to music, you're witnessing music _being made_, and as a performer, that's one of my biggest loves.
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually make assumptions on a person's intelligence because of the music they listen to, I instantly assume you are an idiot.



There is actually a study proving stupid people listen to shit like lil wayne and intelligent people to stuff like radiohead, for giving an example.

Btw music can say a lot of you, if you like simple, untalented, unimaginative music you are more likely to be more stupid than someone how who can appreciate more complex rhythms and melodies.

Like it or not, tastes and dislikes is pretty much what identifies people, especially in music.

Sorry if this is a little to complicated to understand, it's something difficult to explain and english it's not my first language. Anyway, someone who is not a total moron will surely catch what I'm trying to say.

Not just music, anyone who can't appreciate art in all forms I think of them as idiots. Art is the most beautiful thing we have as humans, for me, it's the best thing in the world

You are not what you eat, you are what you listen


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> There is actually a study proving stupid people listen to shit like lil wayne and intelligent people to stuff like radiohead, for giving an example.



[citation needed]



> Btw music can say a lot of you, if you like simple, untalented, unimaginative music you are more likely to be more stupid than someone how who can appreciate more complex rhythms and melodies.



I enjoy both types of music equally. Sometimes I want to sit back and listen to carefully crafted music, and other times I just want to have fun.

What does that make me? I'm not a mindless idiot but I'm not a pretentious asshole either.



> Like it or not, tastes and dislikes is pretty much what identifies people, especially in music.
> 
> Sorry if this is a little to complicated to understand, it's something difficult to explain and english it's not my first language. Anyway, someone who is not a total moron will surely catch what I'm trying to say.
> 
> ...



Your euphoria is showing.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 5, 2013)

As much as I enjoy listening to progressive melodic-harmonic blackened funeral doom death symphonic avant gardÃ© metal with some electronic elements recorded onto a 50" vinyl record by a lone man in the icy forests of norway with a crow stuffed down his pants, so help me god if I want to listen to this on occasion.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

http://www.popsci.com/scitech/article/2009-03/does-your-taste-music-reflect-your-intelligence

http://www.mrscienceshow.com/2009/03/correlation-of-week-intelligence-and.html

Prove me wrong.

Tell me how justin bieber fans are more intelligent than dream theater fans, you can't.

Weak minds listen to weak music, they can't handle or understand good music.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Prove me wrong.
> 
> Tell me how justin bieber fans are more intelligent than dream theater fans, you can't.



The only thing you're _really_ looking at is someone's tendency to prefer to be either fed music by surrounding sources, or instead choose to develop a technical interest and actively seek out music in obscure places and the implications given by either of those.

Genre only has a little to do with it.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> http://www.popsci.com/scitech/article/2009-03/does-your-taste-music-reflect-your-intelligence
> 
> http://www.mrscienceshow.com/2009/03/correlation-of-week-intelligence-and.html
> 
> ...



"Sadly though (for fans of the intelligent music), the study by Mr Griffith was rather un-scientific." from the first article


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> http://www.popsci.com/scitech/article/2009-03/does-your-taste-music-reflect-your-intelligence
> 
> http://www.mrscienceshow.com/2009/03/correlation-of-week-intelligence-and.html
> 
> ...



_"Sadly though (for fans of the intelligent music), the study by Mr Griffith was rather un-scientific. The US based study used Facebook to find out the most popular music at colleges around the country and then got their average SAT scores to plot a graph that looked something like the one you see above. Other issues include classical music as a genre rating poorly while Beethovan rates off the charts."_

Who wudda thunk.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> _"Sadly though (for fans of the intelligent music), the study by Mr Griffith was rather un-scientific. The US based study used Facebook to find out the most popular music at colleges around the country and then got their average SAT scores to plot a graph that looked something like the one you see above. Other issues include classical music as a genre rating poorly while Beethovan rates off the charts."_
> 
> Who wudda thunk.



Still proves my point, based in observation its what you get, I just the way I see it, and it always seem to be the case


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Still proves my point, based in observation its what you get, I just the way I see it, and it always seem to be the case



It's not a very well-thought out observation for someone who likes intelligent music.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 5, 2013)

Damn, and I thought I was a shitty asshole about music.
_Damn._

*Protip:* Sometimes unpopular opinions are unpopular for a good reason.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 5, 2013)

It will never cease to amaze me the distance people will go to outright dehumanize, demean, and degrade others based on the stuff they like. :I

Incredible.

And wasn't I JUST talking about people who can't shut up about Bieber?


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 5, 2013)

I believe that people in general are bad at identifying why we do things or how we really feel.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Still proves my point



No it does not, actually.



> I just the way I see it, and it always seem to be the case



Many things in life "seem to be the case".


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 5, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Damn, and I thought I was a shitty asshole about music.
> _Damn._



...You are? Never showed it. lol


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...You are? Never showed it. lol


I'm kind of a shitty asshole about judging genres. Not people, though. People can do what they want.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> No it does not, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Many things in life "seem to be the case".



Yes but somehow, any girl sold her virginity for a metallica ticket, but did for a justin bieber one.

All those SWAGYOLOBLAZEIT420 kids, most like it listen to wiz khalifa and not beethoveen.

I can't even think of anyone intelligent that listen to pitbull.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Still proves my point, based in observation its what you get, I just the way I see it, and it always seem to be the case



No. The article (if you bothered to even take 15 seconds to skin) actually says otherwise. It's basically saying "oh hey these people seem to be dumber because of the music they listen to" when there's no real study. Passive observation isn't a study. There is nothing scientific about this at all.



Kitsune Cross said:


> I can't even think of anyone intelligent that listen to pitbull.


I listen to Pitbull and I certainly can say that I'm at least  intelligent enough to read articles and know what constitutes as a  scientific study :V


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 5, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I'm kind of a shitty asshole about judging genres. Not people, though. People can do what they want.



I can't judge genres honestly. I don't even know the difference between most. I mean, I can obviously distinguish rap from rock, and country from electronic. That sort of thing, but the sub genres almost always go over my head so I just keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Yes but somehow, any girl sold her virginity for a metallica ticket, but did for a justin bieber one.



Wait, what?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Wait, what?



Yes, that happened, in mexico I think

http://youtu.be/X4cA17dYbHA


Most pop fans are teenage girls, I am not even saying all teenage girls are stupid, but I also noticed the ones that like rock/metal are more intelligent than the pop ones

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=FQQpUv_pEMHwiwL_v4GACw


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross...

Stop for a brief moment and assess what you have just been arguing.

I'm gonna lay it out plain as day. You are LITERALLY claiming that people who enjoy certain _harmless_ things (that are completely subjective) are LESSER individuals. Weaker in your own words. 

Did you catch that? 

You are calling people who listen to something you do not appreciate _beneath you as an organism_.

Do I even need to pull out Godwin right now? No I'll refrain. You sound like this guy.

Whatever.

I don't like any Magical Girl anime. Period. Or anything related to magical girls.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 5, 2013)

Is... is Cross just going through the shitty mallgoth phase?
Because it sounds a hell of a lot like a shitty mallgoth phase.

_"Intelligent music. Like Metallica! None of your stupid Justin Beavers!
Rock/metal4lyfe! If you are part of the 1% of teens that don't like c-RAP or PO-o-P music, add this to your profile!"_

Like seriously, word for word. It plays out like something from 2004. We're just one Evanescence quote short.
Dude, how old are you?


----------



## Willow (Sep 5, 2013)

I used to think like Kitsune for awhile, back when I was in middle school maybe. But then I realized I unironically listen to pop music sometimes. 


XoPachi said:


> I don't like any Magical Girl anime. Period. Or anything related to magical girls.


You are certainly entitled to your opinion, but..have you watched Madoka?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Kitsune Cross...
> 
> Stop for a brief moment and assess what you have just been arguing.
> 
> ...



OK, but one last thing

NICKI MINAJ

You a stupid hoe, you a, you a stupid hoe (x3) 
You a stupid hoe, (yeah) you a, you a stupid hoe 
You a stupid hoe, you a, you a stupid hoe (stupid, stupid) 
You a stupid hoe, you a, you a stupid hoe (stupid, stupid) 
You a stupid hoe, you a, you a stupid hoe (stupid, stupid) 
(stupid, stupid) 

Amy Lee

(Wake me up) 
Wake me up inside 
(I canâ€™t wake up) 
Wake me up inside 
(Save me) 
call my name and save me from the dark 
(Wake me up) 
bid my blood to run 
(I canâ€™t wake up) 
before I come undone 
(Save me) 
save me from the nothing Iâ€™ve become

Clearly there is a difference.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Is... is Cross just going through the shitty mallgoth phase?
> Because it sounds a hell of a lot like a shitty mallgoth phase.
> 
> _"Intelligent music. Like Metallica! None of your stupid Justin Beavers!
> ...



19 -_-

No, not really, I listen to a lot of stuff

Also I think Michael Jackson is a great artist, I like most of his work and it's pop

Ironically the ones I'm talking about think justin bieber is better than him and queen and I don't even think they ever listened to it


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 5, 2013)

The Evanescence quota was met.
OP is now an Enoby. It is canon.
I can't take this fucking thing seriously anymore. I'm laughing too damn hard. I'm sorry.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 5, 2013)

You know, people listen to certain music because of how it sounds mostly.

It can be shallow as hell, yet still fun and catchy and genuinely enjoyable.

If I really cared that much about lyrics, I'd read poetry.




Which I do sometimes.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Yes, that happened, in mexico I think
> 
> http://youtu.be/X4cA17dYbHA
> 
> ...


I can guarantee that teen girls probably have slept with guys to acquire Aerosmith/Metallica/whatever group of the time tickets.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> OK, but one last thing
> 
> NICKI MINAJ
> 
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherry_picking_(fallacy)

Also, as a side note, those bottom lyrics are mediocre at best. Not the best choice when one wishes to sound intelligent on the internet.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I can guarantee that teen girls probably have slept with guys to acquire Aerosmith/Metallica/whatever group of the time tickets.



That's probably true

Ok, i'll finish this now


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 5, 2013)

Wait, can I make super deep "intelligent" music if I write lyrics like...

My black blood bleeds
like a rose on the floor. (Oh~woah.)
My black blood bleeds
all over the floor. (Oh~woah.)
My black blood bleeds.
My heart is tore. (Oh~woah.)
So suicidal.
My pains inside.
It's crying.
(Oh~woah.)

My lyrics are 2deep4FAF. Original words. NO STEAL.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 5, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Wait, can I make super deep "intelligent" music if I write lyrics like...
> 
> My black blood bleeds
> like a rose on the floor. (Oh~woah.)
> ...



omg dis music speeks 2 me ;~;


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Wait, can I make super deep "intelligent" music if I write lyrics like...
> 
> My black blood bleeds
> like a rose on the floor. (Oh~woah.)
> ...



So emo. sorry, but that doesn't express anything at all.

Just random phrases, terrible


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Wait, can I make super deep "intelligent" music if I write lyrics like...
> 
> My black blood bleeds
> like a rose on the floor. (Oh~woah.)
> ...



I can be deep and intelligent too.

_I LOVE YOU JEEESAAAAS CAAARAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYSST
JESUS CHRIST I LOVE YOU YES I DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO_


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I can be deep and intelligent too.
> 
> _I LOVE YOU JEEESAAAAS CAAARAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYSST
> JESUS CHRIST I LOVE YOU YES I DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO_



That, in the right context can actually be good, for real


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> So emo. sorry, but that doesn't express anything at all.
> 
> Just random phrases, terrible


It expresses my deep dark inner intelligence. U jus wuldnt undarstant. Bet u listen to Ke$h-duh.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> That, in the right context can actually be good, for real



Of course it can. It's fucking Neutral Milk Hotel.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Of course it can. It's fucking Neutral Milk Hotel.



Interesting.



Vaelarsa said:


> It expresses my deep dark inner intelligence. U jus wuldnt undarstant. Bet u listen to Ke$h-duh.



Nope, that is pure bullshit.

You can make a good sad song, a cry for help, something very good.

Or... Do some shitty lyrics to impress school boys. example good charlotte, my chemical romance. <--- shitty bands


http://youtu.be/DnGdoEa1tPg  <- this is a good song


----------



## Aleu (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You can make a good sad song, a cry for help, something very good.
> 
> Or... Do some shitty lyrics to impress school boys. example good charlotte, my chemical romance. <--- shitty bands
> 
> ...


MCR is so not a shitty band >:C


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

Aleu said:


> MCR is so not a shitty band >:C



Maybe not as many others, but I don't like at all.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Maybe not as many others, but I don't like at all.



Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's shitty.

Like, seriously? System of a Down is placed over MCR?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> http://youtu.be/DnGdoEa1tPg  <- this is a good song



so you go on about how your tastes are intelligent, refined, and are all about obscurity, yet you listen to one extremely popular band (nearly 50 mil views on VEVO no less) and the lyrics are actually pretty cookie-cutter:

_Such a lonely day
Should be banned
It's a day that I can't stand

The most loneliest day of my life
The most loneliest day of my life_

I hate to be elitist but those are really no different to what you berate.

Now let me be even more snobby and pretentious and present an example of metal music that's obscure and complex.



Spoiler: Brutal Death Metal



[yt]Kli8SAeE2M0[/yt]

 The shapeless nightmare in center of Chaos, Which abominable curls and boil in the heart of infinity, In incomprehensible dark chambers out of time. There, where do not reach out dreams, Creations which in the ancient times poisoned conception of time, Choking with white bones of endless generations.  
 Kaleidoscope of epochs is a moment of slumber for them. You shouldn't even try to imagine their fragments of life to sabe common sense and soul. Tormented by severe hunger they rush though deserted dimensions to other worlds and other starts.  
 Copulating with emptiness they erupt hords of poisoned shadows, Raping our dreams. Their spilling semen burns hungry black holes in space, Devouring suns and galaxies.  
 Once the nightmare will find a way outside and becomes a daymare. Gods will shudder in compassion to our reality in cause of such loathing is in her secret womb.  
 The ancient ones will rise and will be among us. The champing repulsive paste of a living flesh. The horror which is beyond all human representations. Horror absorbing and disgusting mind, body and soul.



That's different _as fuck_. And "DIE BITCH DIE" as lyrics in hard rock is considered aggressive and dark.

Don't get me started on Symphonic/prog/doom.

This isn't the best example, but it's anything but shallow.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's shitty.
> 
> Like, seriously? System of a Down is placed over MCR?




Just to be clear, I'm not saying it's not ok to like certain music, anyone is free listen to whatever they want.

I just been saying I've observed most pop fans are idiots, it was just my OPINION. I never thought people would get so butthurt


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> so you go on about how your tastes are intelligent, refined, and are all about obscurity, yet you listen to one extremely popular band (nearly 50 mil views on VEVO no less) and the lyrics are actually pretty cookie-cutter:
> 
> _Such a lonely day
> Should be banned
> ...



This.

I mean, I love SOAD, but come on now.



Kitsune Cross said:


> Just to be clear, I'm not saying it's not ok to like certain music, anyone is free listen to whatever they want.
> 
> I just been saying I've observed most pop fans are idiots, it was just my OPINION. I never thought people would get so butthurt



Most SOAD fans are idiots too.

Does that make it fair for me to assume you're an idiot? No.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> This.
> 
> I mean, I love SOAD, but come on now.



I'm not a SOAD fan, but I did enjoy _Cigaro_.

Lyrically, that one was a pretty solid stab at politicians.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Just to be clear, I'm not saying it's not ok to like certain music, anyone is free listen to whatever they want.
> 
> I just been saying I've observed most pop fans are idiots, it was just my OPINION. I never thought people would get so butthurt


No you said that people that listen to certain types of music are idiots when that's not the case.

It's one thing to say someone has shitty taste for listening to x genre.
It's another to call them a moron.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> so you go on about how your tastes are intelligent, refined, and are all about obscurity, yet you listen to one extremely popular band (nearly 50 mil views on VEVO no less) and the lyrics are actually pretty cookie-cutter:
> 
> _Such a lonely day
> Should be banned
> ...



It's not just about the lyrical but the meaning and ability to express.

Btw, that is not fair at all, prog metal or tech death metal NECESSARY needs to be really complex, but that doesn't mean it has to be better than other simpler stuff, some beatles songs are super simple but really awesome.

Sometime with metal all you get is a ball of noise, really messy and not pleasent. Not my case but it happens, so you can't expect everybody to like it


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> It's not just about the lyrical but the meaning and ability to express.
> 
> Btw, that is not fair at all, prog metal or tech death metal NECESSARY needs to be really complex, but that doesn't mean it has to be better than other simpler stuff, some beatles songs are super simple but really awesome.
> 
> Sometime with metal all you get is a ball of noise, really messy and not pleasent. Not my case but it happens, so you can't expect everybody to like it



isn't this like

the complete opposite of the argument you've been sticking with from the last page


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

Aleu said:


> No you said that people that listen to certain types of music are idiots when that's not the case.
> 
> It's one thing to say someone has shitty taste for listening to x genre.
> It's another to call them a moron.



But I DO think there is a relation between music taste and intelligence.

Its just what I noticed, why should I lie about it?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> isn't this like
> 
> the complete opposite of the argument you've been sticking with from the last page



This is getting really fucking annoying. Complexity =/= talent

You can have simple good stuff, you can have complex and bad stuff.

Smell like teen spirits from nirvana is a good song, it's easy, it's simple but it's good

You can make a deathcore song, with double kick, very load growls and odd times changes and end up doing something really ugly and unappealing.

http://youtu.be/312Sb-2PovA

I do think it's good but some won't


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> This is getting really fucking annoying. Complexity =/= talent
> 
> You can have simple good stuff, you can have complex and bad stuff.



you were saying earlier

that the simple music is shit and for dumb people

kisteuns pls


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 5, 2013)

If we're going to be making the argument for "intelligent" music, you can do better than that.
Besides just generic "NO POP. IS ROCK. ROCK IS BETTUR." arguments, or throwing out generic classical names that you think might sound smart because that's what the cool kids do.
Come on, now.

Here. Here's something by a guy who's been described as knowing what the fuck he's doing, and even taught a member of Metallica how to do shit:

[yt]cPmYaSEM594[/yt]

i listn 2 satireiani i mus b intellagant


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> This is getting really fucking annoying. Complexity =/= talent
> 
> You can have simple good stuff, you can have complex and bad stuff.



_"Btw music can say a lot of you, if you like simple, untalented, unimaginative music you are more likely to be more stupid than someone how who can appreciate more complex rhythms and melodies."_

So what does that mean then?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> _"Btw music can say a lot of you, if you like simple, untalented, unimaginative music you are more likely to be more stupid than someone how who can appreciate more complex rhythms and melodies."_
> 
> So what does that mean then?



Simple + untalented + unimaginative = bad

simple + talented + imaginative = good

Maybe _simple_ wasn't a good term to say. Again, english not being my natural language I have a hard time expressing myself


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 5, 2013)

Willow said:


> I used to think like Kitsune for awhile, back when I was in middle school maybe. But then I realized I unironically listen to pop music sometimes.
> 
> You are certainly entitled to your opinion, but..have you watched Madoka?



I have no interest in it whatsoever. I've seen clips, I've heard how it made people cry, I just *really* don't care to watch it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Simple + untalented + unimaginative = bad
> 
> simple + talented + imaginative = good



So what was the point in using the words "simple" and "complex" in that post?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> So what was the point in using the words "simple" and "complex" in that post?



I'm writing really fast, to a lot of people, in other language. I'm just a human I can make mistakes too


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> If we're going to be making the argument for "intelligent" music, you can do better than that.
> Besides just generic "NO POP. IS ROCK. ROCK IS BETTUR." arguments, or throwing out generic classical names that you think might sound smart because that's what the cool kids do.
> Come on, now.
> 
> ...



I just gave some examples based in some of the most common bands

I also hate those guys like I LISTEN TO MEGADEATH METALLICA SOLDOUT I'M SO TRVE I ONLY LISTEN TO THRASH METAL, NU METAL IS FOR POSSERS!!!11


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I'm writing really fast, to a lot of people, in other language. I'm just a human I can make mistakes too



Yes, of course. You can do no wrong. But people that listen to shitty music are irredeemable fucking dumbasses, yeah?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You can make a deathcore song, with double  kick, very load *growls* and odd times changes and end up doing something  really ugly and unappealing.



I have never heard a deathcore vocalist growl

Growls are _deep_. Deathcore vocalists use screams and high-pitched inhaled pig-squeals. Very rarely -if ever- do growls or gutturals feature.

Pig-squeals are good when they're not abused to shit. Screams IMO are fucking awful and just assault the ears and rarely come with variance. They're good when used sparingly, however.

The only deathcore vocalist I'm close to liking is the one from Oceano, but his generally lower voice may have something to do with him being a fuck-off huge black dude. And those ain't growls, but still screams. Don't let the high-low difference fool you. 

Allow me to illustrate:

Gutturals: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbXhNgVBgco 

^ These guys aren't a fave of mine, but you can see the difference between gutturals and sharply inhaled pig squeals in this example. 

Growls: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWKLN6boesU

Whatever floats your boat, mang. I'm not fussed.

 But there are different techniques at work.



Kitsune Cross said:


> I just gave some examples based in some of the most common bands
> 
> I also hate those guys like I LISTEN TO MEGADEATH METALLICA SOLDOUT I'M  SO TRVE I ONLY LISTEN TO THRASH METAL, NU METAL IS FOR  POSSERS!!!11



It mostly has something to do with the fact that nu-metal is only _marketed_ as metal. It's uncommon for nu-metal to have structural/technical similarities with "old" metal. It's metal influence is more than minor, but it's really a form of hard rock.

You know a band that gets called "metal" a lot? Rammstein. 

I fucking love Rammstein.

Tell me straight to my face that this style that has remained consistent with Rammstein and then tell me that they're a metal band.

I very much like it, however.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I have never heard a deathcore vocalist growl
> 
> Growls are _deep_. Deathcore vocalists use screams and high-pitched inhaled pig-squeals. Very rarely -if ever- do growls or gutturals feature.
> 
> ...



First I was talking about brutal death metal, then I used deathcore as example and I changed it, but the argument stays.

Also, people that argued here used mostly rock and metal references.

I still think people that listen to pop are dumb, nobody said anything about why justin bieber and lil wayne are good, most people that actually said something about all this are not into 100% pop.



Saliva said:


> Yes, of course. You can do no wrong. But people  that listen to shitty music are irredeemable fucking dumbasses,  yeah?



Basically, it is not the same.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> nobody said anything about why justin bieber and lil wayne are good



simple universal appeal


----------



## Aleu (Sep 5, 2013)

No one is saying Justin Bieber or Lil' Wayner are good so expecting us to say why they're good is pretty dumb.

You sure you listen to the "intelligent" music? :V


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> simple universal appeal



But people here that proved to be intelligent listen to rock, metal, ect. Not pop ones


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

Aleu said:


> No one is saying Justin Bieber or Lil' Wayner are good so expecting us to say why they're good is pretty dumb.
> 
> You sure you listen to the "intelligent" music? :V



intelligent music? No

Music made by and for intelligent people? Maybe, I like classical and prog metal

Music made by stupid people and for stupid people -> pop mainsteam rap


----------



## Aleu (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> But people here that proved to be intelligent listen to rock, metal, ect. Not pop ones



I listen to Pop, Hip-Hop, and certain rap artists.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I just gave some examples based in some of the most common bands
> 
> I also hate those guys like I LISTEN TO MEGADEATH METALLICA SOLDOUT I'M SO TRVE I ONLY LISTEN TO THRASH METAL, NU METAL IS FOR POSSERS!!!11


Then you probably shouldn't say that people who listen to an entire genre are unintelligent on the basis of their genre.
Because you're not helping your case at all, here. Either your original argument is completely faulty (it is), or you're proclaiming yourself as unintelligent. Pick one.

I'm not normally a person like that, but you're the one pushing this argument, here.
Evanescence and SOAD are on the same general "intelligence level" as most of the "mainstream pop shit" as far as I'm concerned.
Hell, Evanescence straight up IS mainstream pop shit.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I listen to Pop, Hip-Hop, and certain rap artists.



I said most, not necessary including you.

But you said you liked mcr, and you're also not saying lil' wayne and justin bieber are good, so clearly not the type of person I'm talking about.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I said *most*, not necessary including you.



No you didn't, you said that there's a clear distinction between the two groups.

C'mon man, you're pushing it and trying to spin it around in a way that works out in your favour at this point, I honestly suggest dropping it.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Then you probably shouldn't say that people who listen to an entire genre are unintelligent on the basis of their genre.
> Because you're not helping your case at all, here. Either your original argument is completely faulty (it is), or you're proclaiming yourself as unintelligent. Pick one.
> 
> I'm not normally a person like that, but you're the one pushing this argument, here.
> ...



Soad is awesome, evanescence has some good songs, I don't think I ever meet someone who listen to pop and evanecense


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 5, 2013)

I listen to goth rock, like the Bauhaus and Siouxsie and the Banshees.
I also listen to pop, like Kesha and Lady Gaga.
I also listen to various kinds of synthy and electronic stuff, like Assemblage 23, Funker Vogt, the soundtracks from NES games, and chiptune music.

Where do I fall on this intelligence scale?
Do I get to print out a degree? Will it help me land a managerial position?



Kitsune Cross said:


> Soad is awesome, evanescence has some good  songs, I don't think I ever meet someone who listen to pop and  evanecense


Evanescence IS pop.
Evanescence is like the dictionary definition of pop. It just has guitars, and is made for angsty teenagers.
Evanescence is no less pop than Avril Lavigne is.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> No you didn't, you said that there's a clear distinction between the two groups.
> 
> C'mon man, you're pushing it and trying to spin it around in a way that works out in your favour at this point, I honestly suggest dropping it.




I tried dropping it long ago, shit just gone too long


----------



## Lexicom (Sep 5, 2013)

I really enjoy night walks.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I listen to goth rock, like the Bauhaus and Siouxsie and the Banshees.
> I also listen to pop, like Kesha and Lady Gaga.
> I also listen to various kinds of synthy and electronic stuff, like Assemblage 23, Funker Vogt, the soundtracks from NES games, and chiptune music.
> 
> ...



I think it is good like a lot of stuff.

I don't want to be repetitive but I'm talking about the who only listen to pop/rap mainsteam

This is my last post -_-


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I don't think I ever meet someone who listen to pop and evanecense



Were you, perchance, homeschooled?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 5, 2013)

Reality is independent of perception and consensus.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 5, 2013)

I hate Evanescence. Like no seriously, it's up there as one of my most despised forms of entertainment... Not music, ENTERTAINMENT.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I hate Evanescence. Like no seriously, it's up there as one of my most despised forms of entertainment... Not music, ENTERTAINMENT.


  Amy Lee's got a _wonderful _voice, but Evanescence's music is too heavy on the wrist fiddle. It's painful to listen to for any length of time.


----------



## septango (Sep 5, 2013)

I love bad weather, rain, cold, overcast 

whats the big deal about hot sunny days anyway?


----------



## Icky (Sep 5, 2013)

Wait, was there an actual debate on whether dumb people listen to dumb music? Are you fucking kidding me? 

Cross: I'm a large fan of jazz and contemporary classical music, and I love breaking down the complexities and structures of the music. However, some of my favorite music is endlessly repetitive, almost minimalist house music. With your expert skills in analyzing intelligence and personality based on musical tastes, how would you describe me?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

septango said:


> I love bad weather, rain, cold, overcast
> 
> whats the big deal about hot sunny days anyway?



you can hang out with your friends outside?



Icky said:


> Wait, was there an actual debate on whether dumb people listen to dumb music? Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> Cross: I'm a large fan of jazz and contemporary classical music, and I  love breaking down the complexities and structures of the music.  However, some of my favorite music is endlessly repetitive, almost  minimalist house music. With your expert skills in analyzing  intelligence and personality based on musical tastes, how would you  describe me?



read the whole thing


----------



## Kiwisalad (Sep 5, 2013)

Summer isn't the best season. It's oppressively hot and humid (at least where I live), And there's tons of wasps.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 5, 2013)

Kiwisalad said:


> Summer isn't the best season. It's oppressively hot and humid (at least where I live), And there's tons of wasps.


The best season is whichever one is coming up next.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 5, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The best season is whichever one is coming up next.



No the best season is always Autumn.

I wish I could live in a place where it was forever Autumn


----------



## Willow (Sep 6, 2013)

Aleu said:


> No the best season is always Autumn.
> 
> I wish I could live in a place where it was forever Autumn


The only thing I don't like about Autumn is the fact that it makes my allergies go stupid.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 6, 2013)

septango said:


> I love bad weather, rain, cold, overcast
> 
> whats the big deal about hot sunny days anyway?


Indeed!
I'd move to a place like London or Alaska in a blink! What's so appealing about being hot n' sweaty all day? It's so uncomfortable, and walking on the streets during the day is hell! Especially on workdays if you must abide by a dressing code!
Cold weather makes me feel a lot more awake and puts me in a stellar mood. Fuck you, sun >:c


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 6, 2013)

The opposite of love isn't hate.

It's indifference.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 6, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> The opposite of love isn't hate.
> 
> It's indifference.


I feel like indifference would be the true neutral, middle ground.
The opposite of a positive is a negative. 
I look at it the way I look at numbers. 3 is the opposite of -3 and 0 is the direct central point between.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 6, 2013)

-runs in-

I like Twilight! (Not the movie)

-runs out before the weapons start flying-


----------



## septango (Sep 6, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> -runs in-
> 
> I like Twilight! (Not the movie)
> 
> -runs out before the weapons start flying-



umm, book? sparkle? town? we need more info


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 6, 2013)

septango said:


> umm, book? sparkle? town? we need more info



Twilight town?

+10 respect earned.


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 6, 2013)

I like Nickleback...

And before you judge I listen to Queen, Black Sabbath (only with Ozzy), Hank Williams Sr. and Jr., Johnny Cash, Apocalyptica, and Heather Alexander...oh and Florence + The Machine...okay lots of music from all genres...


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 6, 2013)

Minako2012 said:


> And before you judge I listen to Queen



[JUDGING INTENSIFIES]


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey Queen is awesome Show Must Go On, Somebody to love, and Another one bites the dust are awesome songs


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 6, 2013)

I think queen is a great band, I also think nickelback doesn't deserve all that hate


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 6, 2013)

I think its like Coldplay people it gives a person Hipster points to hate them.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 6, 2013)

Minako2012 said:


> I think its like Coldplay people it gives a person *Hipster* points to hate them.



There you go, buddy. Use those buzzwords. Don't hold back.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 6, 2013)

Minako2012 said:


> Hey Queen is awesome Show Must Go On, Somebody to love, and Another one bites the dust are awesome songs


:c 
Just one that isn't mainstream, really?
How about Headlong? Radio Ga-Ga? It's a Kind of Magic?
C'mon there are way better songs than that.


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 6, 2013)

Mainstream doesn't mean bad I happen to like those songs and Show Must Go On is my favorite Queen song. I'm not gonna rant, I'm not gonna rant.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 6, 2013)

No they're not bad, just mediocre. Everyone has heard of Somebody to Love and Another One Bites the Dust. I mean, at least it's not Bohemian Rhapsody type of popularity but still better songs could have been mentioned.

It's like trying to convince someone how amazing Led Zepplin is and only mentioning Immigrant Song, Stairway to Heaven, and some other equally overrated song.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 6, 2013)

Aleu said:


> It's like trying to convince someone how amazing Led Zepplin is and only mentioning Immigrant Song, Stairway to Heaven, and some other equally overrated song.


Stairway's not overrated, just overplayed.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 6, 2013)

I always thought Bohemian Rhapsody was a genre or music service...
I didn't know it was actually a song.



Aleu said:


> No the best season is always Winter.
> 
> I wish I could live in a place where it was forever Winter



Fixed it because you were wrong. :3


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 6, 2013)

I think crocheting is great. Lovely way to calm the nerves.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 6, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Stairway's not overrated, just overplayed.


It's both
Heartbreaker is such a better song than Stairway.



XoPachi said:


> I always thought Bohemian Rhapsody was a genre or music service...
> I didn't know it was actually a song.


/wrists





XoPachi said:


> Fixed it because you were wrong. :3


I'm not wrong. Autumn is superior because it has the perfect balance of weather. It also has the most beautiful colors, unlike Winter which is dead and white. Winter is just bland
Like your taste in everything :V


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 6, 2013)

Aleu said:


> It's both
> Heartbreaker is such a better song than Stairway.
> 
> 
> ...



And I just listened to it... I have heard this used everywhere, just didn't know the name or the band. No fucking thanks. *x*
I'll stick to my electronic stuffs.

And Winter is great because:

-Snow
-No obnoxious bugs (sadly bees and spiders leave too)
-No pollen
-No ear killing allergens sending me to the hospital every week
-No heat at all
-I can open my windows at night and not die
-No heat at all
-Potential for school to be out
-No heat at all :3


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I always thought Bohemian Rhapsody was a genre or music service...
> I didn't know it was actually a song.



I... don't know how to properly respond to this.

Huh.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 6, 2013)

I like the time during October.
It's nice.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 6, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I... don't know how to properly respond to this.
> 
> Huh.



Saliva: "XoPachi, it has come to my attention that you have taken residence beneath a 4000 kilogram slab of igneous rock."

Why, Saliva, I believe you are correct. I have actually stated this numerous times since 2011. Hinalle K and Benignbiotic even fabricated a humorous quip about me being a hipster. It was an inside joke that often went over other new users heads as they defended me when I need none such. Thank you for your observation!


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Saliva: "XoPachi, it has come to my attention that you have taken residence beneath a 4000 kilogram slab of igneous rock."
> 
> Why, Saliva, I believe you are correct. I have actually stated this numerous times since 2011. Hinalle K and Benignbiotic even fabricated a humorous quip about me being a hipster. It was an inside joke that often went over other new users heads as they defended me when I need none such. Thank you for your observation!



Yeah I suppose that's an option.


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 7, 2013)

I like the actual Harry Potter Universe and find alternate Universe fanfiction cringeworthy.


----------



## Saga (Sep 7, 2013)

White is a really nice contrast color on clothes as long as you dont put it in the dryer because then it fades.


----------



## Percy (Sep 7, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I like the time during October.
> It's nice.


The fall in general is nice.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm the only person here who loathes all seasons


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm the only person here who loathes all seasons


I was thinking about it. I do too. Fuck the seasons its always the right temperature indoors.


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 7, 2013)

Final Fantasy VII is an overrated game, VI is so much better.

Also Silent Hill 4 not that bad...but should have been a movie and not a game...it woulda been so much better.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 7, 2013)

Minako2012 said:


> Final Fantasy VII is an overrated game, VI is so much better.
> 
> Also Silent Hill 4 not that bad...but should have been a movie and not a game...it woulda been so much better.


 I agree, X is overrated too.

Assassins creed was good until 2. They dragged Ezio out and it became repetitive and crap. It should've been a trilogy and left there.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 7, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I agree, X is overrated too.
> 
> Assassins creed was good until 2. They dragged Ezio out and it became repetitive and crap. It should've been a trilogy and left there.


Fuck I hate Ezio, he is an annoying goddamn goober.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 7, 2013)

Minako2012 said:


> Final Fantasy VII is an overrated game, VI is so much better.
> 
> Also Silent Hill 4 not that bad...but should have been a movie and not a game...it woulda been so much better.



God I fucking hate Final Fantasy. The main series. For some reason I love a lot of the spin off games like Echoes of Time. @w@


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 7, 2013)

Final Fantasies 6 and 9 are the best titles in the the main series storywise. I never played a spinoff game I liked...Dirge of Cerberus is a boring RE4 ripoff...Tactics made me wish I was playing chess...and the one for 12 is just ugh...though I haven't played them all.

I have never been interested in Assassin's creed except for the soundtrack its pretty good.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 7, 2013)

Minako2012 said:


> Final Fantasies 6 and 9 are the best titles in the the main series storywise. I never played a spinoff game I liked...Dirge of Cerberus is a boring RE4 ripoff...Tactics made me wish I was playing chess...and the one for 12 is just ugh...though I haven't played them all.
> 
> I have never been interested in Assassin's creed except for the soundtrack its pretty good.



I loved the first Assassin's Creed game, the scenery blew me away and the game was unique. But of course the novelty fades with like 5 sequels. Ezio annoyed me, Connor was further annoying and I have no time for pirate boy.

I loved Final Fantasy 9 I spent two summers playing it converted from disc to PSP. I actually over trained my party thinking Kuja would be hard.. dude fell apart like a wet biscuit against my party. You don't fuq with Freya and her lance. Easily one of my favourite FF games.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2013)

Rats are fucking adorable. I've had these little bastards as pets since I was like eleven. They're like tiny little dogs. Plus the females naturally smell like grapes. How cool is that?

I cannot fathom why anyone be afraid of domesticated rats. They say "oh, it's the tail" but it's like... _really_?

Come on, now. Grow a fucking pair.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Rats are fucking adorable. They're like tiny little dogs. Plus the females naturally smell like grapes. How cool is that?
> 
> I cannot fathom why anyone be afraid of domesticated rats. They say "oh, it's the tail" but it's like... <i>really</i>?
> 
> Come on, now. Grow a fucking pair.



I like rats, and mice. Rodents are cute. 

And ferrets and weasels! 

I can't understand why people hate animals like this and like pugs and chihuahuas.. they look horrendous.


----------



## Willow (Sep 7, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I like rats, and mice. Rodents are cute.
> 
> And ferrets and weasels!
> 
> I can't understand why people hate animals like this and like pugs and chihuahuas.. they look horrendous.


I think the main reason why people don't like ferrets is because they smell horrible. And they do. 

But then people assume all rats and mice are the same and that wild rodents = pet rodents.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 7, 2013)

Snakes are the most adorable reptile


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 7, 2013)

Willow said:


> I think the main reason why people don't like ferrets is because they smell horrible. And they do.



Males are stinky-stink smelly stench weasels if they aren't neutured, but after that, they're fine if the owners use vitamin drops in their water that help reduce litter box smells and give them a bath with specialist shampoo occasionally.

The main reason I've come across for people not liking ferrets is that they've heard they can bite. Which is not surprising around here, because lots of ferret owners just have them for hunting, so they won't be handled often.


Unpopular Opinion: I don't think you need alcohol to have a good time with people.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 7, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I like rats, and mice. Rodents are cute.
> 
> And ferrets and weasels!



ferrets are the cutest thing to own. owned one for 4 years in the past. 

I do not like it when other people assume that ferrets are rodents. Teeth check, ferrets have FANGS not incisors.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 7, 2013)

I think that rust makes metal objects more visually appealing.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 7, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I do not like it when other people assume that ferrets are rodents. Teeth check, ferrets have FANGS not incisors.



People don't know how to taxonomy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> I think that rust makes metal objects more visually appealing.



This a million and three times.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Rats are fucking adorable. I've had these little bastards as pets since I was like eleven. They're like tiny little dogs. Plus the females naturally smell like grapes. How cool is that?
> 
> I cannot fathom why anyone be afraid of domesticated rats. They say "oh, it's the tail" but it's like... _really_?
> 
> Come on, now. Grow a fucking pair.


I've always wanted a rat, but my parents are pussies about it.
Seriously.
I have to give my soul for a god damn fish.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 7, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I've always wanted a rat, but my parents are pussies about it.
> Seriously.
> I have to give my soul for a god damn fish.



Why are fish regarded as the entry-level pet? They are the most awful, disgusting, disease ridden pet possible. Their only saving grace is their flushability.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 7, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Why are fish regarded as the entry-level pet? They are the most awful, disgusting, disease ridden pet possible. Their only saving grace is their flushability.


I have no idea. You want entry level? Get a hamster, fish don't do shit.
I'm grateful and blessed to have gotten the betta fish I got, he killed a fly one day.
It was badass.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 7, 2013)

Final Fantasy has never, ever been good. The very first game is an obvious rip off of early D&D, without being remotely as good as D&D.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 7, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I have no idea. You want entry level? Get a hamster, fish don't do shit.
> I'm grateful and blessed to have gotten the betta fish I got, he killed a fly one day.
> It was badass.



My family's fish developed transmissible tumours. Absolutely gross.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 7, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Final Fantasy has never, ever been good. The very first game is an obvious rip off of early D&D, without being remotely as good as D&D.



Wasn't it called final fantasy because it was supposed to be the final doomed project of its creator?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 7, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> My family's fish developed transmissible tumours. Absolutely gross.


Gah.
I learned that bettas carry bacteria that can kill humans.
They're still awesome. Lovely additions to the computer desk.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 7, 2013)

Penny Arcade isn't funny. In fact they're the pinnacle of unfunny webcomics, and their figureheads are asshats.


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 7, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Penny Arcade isn't funny. In fact they're the pinnacle of unfunny webcomics, and their figureheads are asshats.



But the show Extra Credits is the only good thing on their website (They snatched it from the Escapist)


----------



## Saga (Sep 7, 2013)

Olive Garden has the best breadsticks from anywhere in the world, anytime, ever. If I could marry a breadstick, fuck it, and make breadchildren, I would.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 7, 2013)

Saga said:


> Olive Garden has the best breadsticks from anywhere in the world, anytime, ever. If I could marry a breadstick, fuck it, and make breadchildren, I would.



How in god's name is that unpopular?


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 7, 2013)

I really like Spaghetti Warehouse. It's my favorite restaurant. I don't care what everyone else says about it. :|


----------



## Lobar (Sep 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> How in god's name is that unpopular?



I'll object to it so it can be unpopular.  Olive Garden's breadsticks are way too salty, so is most everything else there for that matter.  I end up eating there way more than I ever would otherwise (which is to say never) because family friends always want to go there instead of the much better mom and pop Italian place we have and everything there just makes me sad for what it could be instead.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2013)

Mindless Self Indulgence's _'If'_ is underrated as fuck.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> How in god's name is that unpopular?



Because Red Lobster's biscuits are better. @w@



Rilvor said:


> Final Fantasy has never, ever been good. The very first game is an obvious rip off of early D&D, without being remotely as good as D&D.



JRPG's as a whole I find are almost always awful. FF, Persona, Tales, KH, Shadow Hearts. I just...PLEASE give me a Bethesda game. Those on rails RPG's just bore me to pieces. I'll take a few bugs over something that to me has less depth than Mario Bros arcade. lol

Though shit like Phantasy Star Online 2 makes me a happy camper.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Because Red Lobster's biscuits are better. @w@



Biscuits =/= breadsticks

Stop failing at everything, Pachi


----------



## Lobar (Sep 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Because Red Lobster's biscuits are better. @w@



Another thing I don't understand, why so many people would go out for overpriced, mediocre seafood just for the complementary cheese biscuits you could make yourself for a dollar.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 7, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Another thing I don't understand, why so many people would go out for overpriced, mediocre seafood just for the complementary cheese biscuits you could make yourself for a dollar.



I haven't had any seafood better than Red Lobster's.
The biscuits are just an added bonus.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 7, 2013)

septango said:


> umm, book? sparkle? town? we need more info



Book and town. Hehe ^^


----------



## idejtauren (Sep 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I haven't had any seafood better than Red Lobster's.
> The biscuits are just an added bonus.



The biscuits are amazing.
But half of their strategy is to load you up on biscuits before the meal.

I'm actually impressed by Red Lobster. My mother has a cheese allergy (among others) and they will make her a fresh batch of biscuits without cheese. Since it's a full batch, and they still bring out the cheese ones for the rest of us, there's always some left over at the end to take home.
...fuck now I want Red Lobster...


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I haven't had any seafood better than Red Lobster's.



I weep for you.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 7, 2013)

Fish and Chips > Red Lobster


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Biscuits =/= breadsticks
> 
> Stop failing at everything, Pachi



<- Joking around.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 7, 2013)

idejtauren said:


> ...fuck now I want Red Lobster...



The place around me used to be pretty good but after they changed stuff around, it's eh.
Now Outback omg the Bloomin' Onion

wow i forgot which thread this was uhmm
unpopular opinion

i think "family" is overrated. Look just because I'm related to someone by blood doesn't mean I should treat them any different. If they're a dickface, I'll treat them like any other dickface I run in to and no, I will not stand up for them if someone else treats them as such because they deserve it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> i think "family" is overrated. Look just because I'm related to someone by blood doesn't mean I should treat them any different. If they're a dickface, I'll treat them like any other dickface I run in to and no, I will not stand up for them if someone else treats them as such because they deserve it.


Blood might be thicker than water, but water is more essential to life.

More and more, I am convinced that dangerous criminals like child molesters continue to be such a problem because they just don't have enough _fear_.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Sep 7, 2013)

Mc'Donalds is an excellent fast food restaurant, and gets way too much shit by too many misinformed people. 

Stop listening to PETA would be a start.


----------



## Saga (Sep 7, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I really like Spaghetti Warehouse. It's my favorite restaurant. I don't care what everyone else says about it. :|


First read that as spaghetti whorehouse


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Outback



God, I haven't been to an outback in more than 10 years...

And yet I still know they have the best steak.


----------



## Percy (Sep 7, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Mc'Donalds is an excellent fast food restaurant, and gets way too much shit by too many misinformed people.
> 
> Stop listening to PETA would be a start.


Their food isn't great. It's decent at best. Cheap, though.


----------



## Saga (Sep 7, 2013)

Percy said:


> Their food isn't great. It's decent at best. Cheap, though.


It's a great way to feel fat for $6. Taco Bell is a bit cheaper but just makes you feel sick instead of fat.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 7, 2013)

Last time I ate an actual meal from McShits, it promptly came right back up, then launched my skull into a full blown migraine. _Never again_.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Sep 8, 2013)

Saga said:


> It's a great way to feel fat for $6. Taco Bell is a bit cheaper but just makes you feel sick instead of fat.



I love taco bell!


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 8, 2013)

I just can't eat McDonalds. Something about it just doesn't taste right.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 8, 2013)

Am I the only one that doesn't get affected by Taco Bell? For fuck's sake I've worked at the damn place and I still eat it.


----------



## Percy (Sep 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't get affected by Taco Bell? For fuck's sake I've worked at the damn place and I still eat it.


I don't even care for "mexican" food to begin with. >.>


----------



## Lobar (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm gonna hate on the Outback too.  Never have I eaten someplace that salted their food into oblivion more than the Outback.  I have to ask for light seasoning just to get a tolerable amount of salt.

Maybe that's just the one here, but steakhouses in general get a "meh" from me because it's never as good as I could make it myself at home for about a third of the price.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 8, 2013)

Lobar said:


> I'm gonna hate on the Outback too.  Never have I eaten someplace that salted their food into oblivion more than the Outback.  I have to ask for light seasoning just to get a tolerable amount of salt.
> 
> Maybe that's just the one here, but steakhouses in general get a "meh" from me because it's never as good as I could make it myself at home for about a third of the price.


ok then what do you like?


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't get affected by Taco Bell? For fuck's sake I've worked at the damn place and I still eat it.



I've only had food from there once, but it was good!


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> ok then what do you like?



He'd like my New York Strip that I cooked in my cast iron skillet. He's right though, the Outback and other faux sit down restaurants are ass.


----------



## idejtauren (Sep 8, 2013)

Percy said:


> I don't even care for "mexican" food to begin with. >.>



I've never eaten at Taco Bell, ever.
No interest in the food.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> ok then what do you like?



Generally, nothing that's a chain.  Here there's a killer fish and chip place called the Hot Fish Shop and a solid albeit still Americanized Italian place named Victoria's that are probably my favorites.


----------



## Saga (Sep 8, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> I love taco bell!


Pfft, who doesnt?
Especially when these are on the menu


----------



## Aleu (Sep 8, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Generally, nothing that's a chain.  Here there's a killer fish and chip place called the Hot Fish Shop and a solid albeit still Americanized Italian place named Victoria's that are probably my favorites.



it just seems like you're going against "the corporations" just for the hell of it.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Sep 8, 2013)

Zara's thread speaks the truth.


----------



## Saga (Sep 8, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Zara's thread speaks the truth.


This is _un_popular opinions, not proven fact :v


----------



## Artillery Spam (Sep 8, 2013)

The ban they just handed out only further degrades my disposition towards this forum's staff. 

Ah-lelelele

*Show me the doo*r; logged for 1yf3.


----------



## Saga (Sep 8, 2013)

No shit, they banned him Not a huge surprise though
I won't say anymore because LOL I like this account, know what I mean?


----------



## Artillery Spam (Sep 8, 2013)

Amazing how the accusations weren't even addressed.

EDIT: Two dollars says talking about locked threads/banned users/controversial-topics-concerning-forum-staff is against the rules.

EDIT 2: I await my infraction if this is the case.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 8, 2013)

I could say something but yanno I've already been banned twice.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Sep 8, 2013)

Third ban needs to be for sweet justice. 

Go out like a legend.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 8, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Third ban needs to be for sweet justice.
> 
> Go out like a legend.



I like the people here though

and faf needs puns.


----------



## Zerig (Sep 8, 2013)

I for one commend the staff on their quick and decisive action against you rabble-rousing plebs. You need to learn your place. You're only here because they allow it out of the goodness of their hearts. The lot of you should be grateful they don't strike you down like the base curs you are.

oh god help they have my family hostage don't trust them


----------



## Saga (Sep 8, 2013)

Zerig said:


> I for one commend the staff on their quick and decisive action against you rabble-rousing plebs. You need to learn your place. You're only here because they allow it out of the goodness of their hearts. The lot of you should be grateful they don't strike you down like the base curs you are.


I swear "You can rant about anything you want except how we do things, for which we'll ban you." needs to be written in the rules if this is going to a regular thing.
Edit: Oh yeah +we won't tell you anything about it or let you talk about the people who were banned. Deal with it.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 8, 2013)

Saga said:


> I swear "You can rant about anything you want except how we do things, for which we'll ban you." needs to be written in the rules if this is going to a regular thing.



it is

it's "Mod discretion" :V


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 8, 2013)

It'd be cool if you folks could stop whining about the admins on this thread, it'd be a shame to see it locked over furry drama.

Dark Souls isn't as blistering as people make it out to be.


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 8, 2013)

Fight the power, maaan.

I don't like sleeping in. That's my unpopular opinion.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 8, 2013)

I dislike people who guilt-trip me for not moping about 9-11.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 8, 2013)

Clayton said:


> I dislike people who guilt-trip me for not moping about 9-11.



I wonder how long people are going to try to drag this on.

In which decade does this end, exactly?


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 8, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> 1. I don't have pets and never will.
> 2. Does anyone in the world actually have that opinion? Like is that really a thing?
> 3. Haven't thought about it that way
> 4. yes. also, there are people missing arms and legs who are totally happy, but that doesn't mean we should go lopping people's arms off. That doesn't make any sense at all. Legs don't produce behavior and mood changing hormones either.


2. Yes, there are assholes out there that have that opinion.
4. You missed the point entirely. I was saying that there are animals out there with two legs that are happy as the day is long, yet for some reason people think their animals will go into full-out DEPRESSION over the loss of their balls or ovaries.
I don't understand where you're getting balls = mood hormones.. what?
Do you mean testosterone/estrogen? These are important throughout the animal's growth..but.. it doesn't.. control the animal's mood.


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 8, 2013)

Clayton said:


> 2. Yes, there are assholes out there that have that opinion.
> 4. You missed the point entirely. I was saying that there are animals out there with two legs that are happy as the day is long, yet for some reason people think their animals will go into full-out DEPRESSION over the loss of their balls or ovaries.
> I don't understand where you're getting balls = mood hormones.. what?
> Do you mean testosterone/estrogen? These are important throughout the animal's growth..but.. it doesn't.. control the animal's mood.



Did this really get brought up again? Do you have my comment bookmarked?


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 8, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> Did this really get brought up again? Do you have my comment bookmarked?



Clayton doesn't forget.
Clayton doesn't forgive.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 8, 2013)

Clayton said:


> I dislike people who guilt-trip me for not moping about 9-11.



And yet you can't possibly get most Americans to even know about, let alone give a shit about 7/7 and other events in the world.

Oh shit, I don't see them talking about the Utoya incident anymore either.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 8, 2013)

RayWilliamJohnson is a content thief who has the balls to claim copyright on stuff that is not his.

Pewdiepie is annoying and his fanbase even more. Fuck barrels.

Tobuscus is not a real gamer.

iJustine is not a real gamer either and has the gall to monetize a video talking about famine/disease in Africa.

The AVGN is an unfunny shmuck and his little buddy Mike Matei is an asshole who can't take criticism.

Shay Carl/SHAYTARDS should get a real job and should exploiting his children on camera for Youtube money.

Smosh should use $250,000 of their own income to fund that shitty iPhone game, not crowdfunding.

Sylvester Stallone is an asshole for asking for $250,000 via crowdfunding to help finish some indie movie he will star in, when his total net worth is 225 million dollars! Fund it yourself, you ignorant jerkwad!

Linkara should get p/t work and stop relying on ad revenue from his videos as his sole income.

Nostalgia Critic has lost his touch over time and him "leaving" and coming back really bothered me.

Popular Youtubers should not making a gaming channel when they are not gamers at heart, they are doing it only because they are greedy twats who only want more Youtube money. You morons put real gamers and LPers to shame.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> And yet you can't possibly get most Americans to even know about, let alone give a shit about 7/7.



Isn't the general American feeling that: non-Murricans = sub-human? :I

X Factor and other singing talent contests are bad and should go away.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 8, 2013)

Nationalism is just a huge ugly stain... it's one of those things that really exposes the worst in a person, especially at its commonly extreme points. Generalizing and hating a nation that you've never visited or experienced first hand is just as bad

Also can we fucking stop with the CGI remakes of classic cartoons, fucking Jesus Christ if I see one more CGI remake I will seriously just burn my TV and send the ashes to whoever is approving of these ideas. No more CGI please just take a pencil and _draw

Edit: Well damn I completely missed the last 20 posts_


----------



## ADF (Sep 8, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Nationalism is just a huge ugly stain... it's one of those things that really exposes the worst in a person, especially at its commonly extreme points. Generalizing and hating a nation that you've never visited or experienced first hand is just as bad



Nationalism and xenophobia bred in nazi Germany because of foreign interests taking advantage of the country, bleeding its resources and causing a hyperinflation through ever rising impossible demands. So we created the environment for Hitler to rise, particularly France who was especially brutal in its demands, which is why it became such a target during WW2. 

So there are different types of nationalism, both through ego and resentment against a perceived attacker. Which is why I'm particularly concerned with what is going on in Europe as we're repeating the same mistakes with Greece that were done with Germany, destroying a country and its people in the name of external interests. The free movement of people is also creating ethnic tension; as the rich countries are flooded with labour from the poor countries, the local workforce resent the competition and decline in living standards from a perpetual workforce surplus.

In short the European Union is creating a breeding ground for nationalist attitudes right now, with parties like the Golden Dawn gaining support (yes, that's their real logo). All of which is unnecessary and entirely avoidable, but like with Germany it's the egos in power and their own interests that have created and contributed to these problems. Greece suffers not because they have to, but because the Euro political elite want them to in order to protect their own political egenda. That breeds anger, hate and nationalist ideology.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeezus is a mediocre album.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 8, 2013)

ADF said:


> Nationalism and xenophobia bred in nazi Germany



Nationalism and xenophobia has been around since human societies starting becoming a thing.

History goes back further than the early half of the 20th century


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Nationalism and xenophobia has been around since human societies starting becoming a thing.
> 
> History goes back further than the early half of the 20th century



Shoosh Gibby; you will interrupt the godwins. 

x3

anyway, I agree that nationalism is frustrating and pretty dull as a state of mind.


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 8, 2013)

I agree that nationalism sucks. It just clouds people's perceptions and otherizes people from different countries.


----------



## Saga (Sep 8, 2013)

99% of people who claim they're in ''anonymous'' don't actually do shit, and the group itself hasn't done much of what they said they would.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 8, 2013)

Saga said:


> 99% of people who claim they're in ''anonymous'' don't actually do shit, and the group itself hasn't done much of what they said they would.



This is less of an opinion and more of a truthful statement.


----------



## Yknups (Sep 8, 2013)

I agree with the philosophy of antinatalism/efilism. 

I'd say that's a pretty unpopular stance.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> it just seems like you're going against "the corporations" just for the hell of it.



I'm not.  These are honest evaluations of chain restaurants I've actually been to.  With the way restaurant chains are modeled, it is very difficult for them to turn out food that's really good because they have to prioritize consistency between their locations and they usually make some sacrifices in the quality department to do that, but I did give them an honest chance.

Some chains I've been to and actually liked: In-N-Out Burger, Capriotti's Sandwiches, Roberto's Taco Shop.


----------



## ADF (Sep 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Nationalism and xenophobia has been around since human societies starting becoming a thing.
> 
> History goes back further than the early half of the 20th century



How did you get nationalism and xenophobia 'started' in Nazi Germany from that? Obviously I'm not claiming it didn't exist prior to then...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 8, 2013)

ADF said:


> How did you get nationalism and xenophobia 'started' in Nazi Germany from that? Obviously I'm not claiming it didn't exist prior to then...



Because the comment you were replying to wasn't about Nazi Germany or the European Union. 

It would be similar to someone saying 'I hate state religion' and me saying 'state enforced religion came about in Japan to encourage a warmongering attitude before their entry into the second world war...' 

The abrupt change of topic might give the impression that Japanese state religion was the archetype, when it's just an interesting tangent I brought up.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 8, 2013)

ADF said:


> How did you get nationalism and xenophobia 'started' in Nazi Germany from that? Obviously I'm not claiming it didn't exist prior to then...



Well I think saying that it was bred in nazi germany specifically did it for me.

You know, let alone the entire planet.



Fallowfox said:


> Because the comment you were replying to wasn't about Nazi Germany or the European Union.



This also

especially the EU part huehue


----------



## Aleu (Sep 8, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Some chains I've been to and actually liked: In-N-Out Burger, Capriotti's Sandwiches, Roberto's Taco Shop.



:C we don't have those

Maybe it's just a regional thing with chains because I keep hearing people harp on IHOP but I've never had an issue with them regarding their food.
Or maybe I just suffer from poor person tongue and anything that's a cooked meal that isn't fast food is good.


----------



## PureObsidian (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm gay, but as it said on the first page, gay pride is silly as fuck. And I don't think Gay-Marriage should be allowed either.
What a Contradictory statement #JustKidding.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> poor person tongue



That kinda feels like a dig.  I'm not rich either and everything I've said I liked here is pretty inexpensive, especially compared to Red Lobster and the Outback.


----------



## ADF (Sep 8, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Because the comment you were replying to wasn't about Nazi Germany or the European Union.
> 
> It would be similar to someone saying 'I hate state religion' and me saying 'state enforced religion came about in Japan to encourage a warmongering attitude before their entry into the second world war...'
> 
> The abrupt change of topic might give the impression that Japanese state religion was the archetype, when it's just an interesting tangent I brought up.



When someone says nationalism and generalising a nation is bad; then talking about nationalism coming from different sources, the cause of the nationalism that led to the second world war and how nationalism is growing in the modern era. Is on topic.

The interpretation of my wording on German nationalism being bred due to XYZ is semantics. Now if I had said "Nationalism and xenophobia *was* bred in nazi Germany", then maybe I could see it interpreted that way.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 8, 2013)

Saga said:


> 99% of people who claim they're in ''anonymous'' don't actually do shit, and the group itself hasn't done much of what they said they would.



This.

Anonymous has become less of an organization and more of just this laughable tourist attraction for 4chan nowadays.

I mean, I never liked Anonymous to begin with, but my god have they lost their touch.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 8, 2013)

ADF said:


> When someone says nationalism and generalising a nation is bad; then talking about nationalism coming from different sources, the cause of the nationalism that led to the second world war and how nationalism is growing in the modern era. Is on topic.
> 
> The interpretation of my wording on German nationalism being bred due to XYZ is semantics. Now if I had said "Nationalism and xenophobia *was* bred in nazi Germany", then maybe I could see it interpreted that way.



I'm not arguing it's off topic. You just asked why some people mistook the meaning of your comment and I saw why they did.


----------



## Saga (Sep 8, 2013)

Saga is probably the best person I've ever known and the nicest FAF member. He should def be admin and god. Whoever disagrees will be smitten.
:v


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 8, 2013)

I love being cold. Not necessarily cold temperatures. Just being cold.

I sometimes have the air conditioner on just so I can be freezing cold and have an excuse to bundle up and get warm. That's one of the main reasons why winter is my favorite season.




I'm a fucking nut.


----------



## Percy (Sep 8, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I love being cold. Not necessarily cold temperatures. Just being cold.
> 
> I sometimes have the air conditioner on just so I can be freezing cold and have an excuse to bundle up and get warm. That's one of the main reasons why winter is my favorite season.
> 
> ...


Better cold than hot.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 8, 2013)

Texas summers are nice once you get used to the heat.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 8, 2013)

Ignorance truly is bliss.

Enlightenment is such bullshit.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Sep 8, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> *It'd be cool if you folks could stop whining about the admins on this thread, it'd be a shame to see it locked over furry drama.*
> 
> Dark Souls isn't as blistering as people make it out to be.



lel


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 8, 2013)

The Arab Spring is an utter farce.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 8, 2013)

Brostep isn't all that bad. I personally don't like it much, but it's not bad. The thing you have to keep in mind is that it was never supposed to be taken seriously, which is something I think most people don't get. It's just stupid, fun music to listen to when you just need to have some stupid fun.

Even if you don't appreciate the sound of it, is it so hard to at least appreciate the silliness of it all?

Brostep is like the slapstick of music.


----------



## Khaki (Sep 8, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Texas summers are nice once you get used to the heat.




I can believe that.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 8, 2013)

Saliva said:


> This.
> 
> Anonymous has become less of an organization and more of just this laughable tourist attraction for 4chan nowadays.
> 
> I mean, I never liked Anonymous to begin with, but my god have they lost their touch.



Of course this implies they ever really a meaningful organization to begin with. The only thing they ever really did was Operation Chanology years ago, after which it became more or less a cover for actual hackers and idiot children.


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 8, 2013)

I like tumblr. I guess I have a high tolerance for bullshit.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 8, 2013)

I dislike LoL, I prefer HoN and dota 2.


----------



## Saga (Sep 8, 2013)

I think 4chan, specifically /b/, is actually a good place to relax and do whatever because nobody gives a fuck and is numb to everything.


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 9, 2013)

The Silent Hill movies are good I liked them and I've played Silent Hill 1-4.


----------



## septango (Sep 9, 2013)

everyone should have at least one secret alter ego, so you can goof off and have fun without it interfereing with your real life


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2013)

Saga said:


> I think 4chan, specifically /b/, is actually a good place to relax and do whatever because nobody gives a fuck and is numb to everything.



Hanging out with borderline retards gives me a headache after a while.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 9, 2013)

Sonny Moore ruined a perfectly good music genre.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Sonny Moore ruined a perfectly good music genre.



Not directly. The guy just came up with a genre derived from dubstep. I'm sure that's all he really wanted.

If anyone ruined the genre, it's the morons that kept confusing brostep with dubstep.




Oh my god am I seriously defending Skrillex? Me?


----------



## Inpw (Sep 9, 2013)

Saliva said:


> If anyone ruined the genre, it's the morons that kept confusing brostep with dubstep.
> Oh my god am I seriously defending Skrillex? Me?



Actually I'll take my opinion back and go with this one. But now it's not unpopular.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 9, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Sonny Moore ruined a perfectly good music genre.



I think skrillex is a good artist :S


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 9, 2013)

Not sure how unpopular this is, but when going to sleep with a partner, I want to be 'big spoon' for once.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I think skrillex is a good artist :S



Does this mean I get to assume you are an idiot considering his overall fanbase?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 9, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Not sure how unpopular this is, but when going to sleep with a partner, I want to be 'big spoon' for once.



If I had a partner, I wouldn't be keen on sleeping with them at all.

The staying-awake part, sure, but gtfo my bed.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 9, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Does this mean I get to assume you are an idiot considering his overall fanbase?



really? No.

I'm not getting into this again -_-

Fuck it.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> If I had a partner, I wouldn't be keen on sleeping with them at all.
> 
> The staying-awake part, sure, but gtfo my bed.



*VERY *generally speaking, I hate cuddling when I an trying to sleep. I need my own space and it gets too hot. There is only one person I would want to sleep like that with.


----------



## septango (Sep 10, 2013)

people take genre too seriously


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 10, 2013)

I think that eyeshadow stuff, especially the bolder colors, is ridiculous. I like the colors, but can't get around the fact that it looks like clown makeup.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 10, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> *VERY *generally speaking, I hate cuddling when I an trying to sleep. I need my own space and it gets too hot.



A good reason to live up north where it's cold. :3


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 10, 2013)

Lobar said:


> A good reason to live up north where it's cold. :3


I don't mind getting all hot and bothered during cuddle time.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 10, 2013)

People exaggerate way too much.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 10, 2013)

I think the plain face looks boring.
Paint that shit up!
(Just not like a clown, preferably.)


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 10, 2013)

Most people who say they like dubstep openly don't know what actual dubstep is.
Skrillex and Deadmau5 is garbage.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Most people who say they like dubstep openly don't know what actual dubstep is.
> Skrillex and Deadmau5 is garbage.



Deadmau5 isn't even _fake_ dubstep. What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 10, 2013)

For what I've gathered, Skrollox is "brostep", a subgenre of dubstep, but D5 is house.
Idk why people mix it to Dub. Maybe it's the SOFI songs


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 10, 2013)

Minako2012 said:


> The Silent Hill movies are good I liked them and I've played Silent Hill 1-4.



Actually, I think lots of people like the first Silent Hill movie? (other than Pyramid Head being there for no reason) It used music from the games and everything.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 10, 2013)

Fans of Skrillex and Deadmau5 claim that it's dubstep.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Fans of Skrillex and Deadmau5 claim that it's dubstep.



This certainly is news to me.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 10, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Fans of Skrillex and Deadmau5 claim that it's dubstep.



I like deadmau5, I don't think it's dubstep :/


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 10, 2013)

Minako2012 said:


> Final Fantasy VII is an overrated game, VI is so much better.
> 
> Also Silent Hill 4 not that bad...but should have been a movie and not a game...it woulda been so much better.


I agree to both. FFVII is great. Excellent even. But definitely overrated. And The Room has a lot of cool ideas and settings despite being pretty bad. The plot itself is quite cool.



			
				Blackberry Polecat said:
			
		

> Actually, I think lots of people like the first Silent Hill movie? (other than Pyramid Head being there for no reason) It used music from the games and everything.


I insist that the first Silent Hill movie is one of the most faithful film adaptations of a video game. The mood, atmosphere, and charaters were so on point. The second one was IMMENSE GARBAGE though. Can't believe they fucked up my favorite game in the series soooo badly.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 10, 2013)

Talking of all this electronic stuff. Why is every sound, speed or or style is a genre on its own? Hardstyle pushed up becomes gabber. Push that up then you get terror core. Even faster = Speed core. Since when did BPM say what the genre is? Can I automatically make a hardstyle track by speeding up deadmau5's Cthulhu Sleeps and replacing the drums with a 909 kit?

Check this chart:

http://25.media.tumblr.com/a38dd93ab7f1d79ede59ac07908584b4/tumblr_mhtvgjFyVO1qzr87so1_r1_1280.jpg


----------



## Larry (Sep 10, 2013)

Miley Cyrus is hot. I love her so much, she is perfect. I'm so glad she changed.





/legit


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 10, 2013)

Boxers (the dogs) look retarded.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't like small dogs, I hate chihuahuas


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 11, 2013)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Actually, I think lots of people like the first Silent Hill movie? (other than Pyramid Head being there for no reason) It used music from the games and everything.



Pyramid Head did have a reason he's Alessa's father or her creation of him which is why he only ever seemed to want to hurt the people close to Rose but not Rose. She was close to Sharon and cared and Sharon was by extension Alessa. That's the reason he is there Alessa created him to punish the people who hurt her.



benignBiotic said:


> I agree to both. FFVII is great. Excellent even. But definitely overrated. And The Room has a lot of cool ideas and settings despite being pretty bad. The plot itself is quite cool.
> 
> I insist that the first Silent Hill movie is one of the most faithful film adaptations of a video game. The mood, atmosphere, and charaters were so on point. The second one was IMMENSE GARBAGE though. Can't believe they fucked up my favorite game in the series soooo badly.



The main problem with the Room was that it got repetitive especially the second half. Though I love that it was kind of hinted at in Silent Hill 2 with the "There was a hole here it's gone now" and the news article about Victims 7 and 8 and of course the questions about Walter Sullivan.

The second Silent Hill movie could have been a lot better I agree but as an unattached horror movie I think it wouldn't have been as bad.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 11, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I don't like small dogs, I hate chihuahuas



That is so not an unpopular opinion.



Larry said:


> Miley Cyrus is hot. I love her so much, she is perfect. I'm so glad she changed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#RUSEDBYTHEBAMBOOZLER


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 11, 2013)

Thrash metal is shit.


----------



## Yknups (Sep 11, 2013)

Pulp Fiction and Fight Club are overrated.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 11, 2013)

I could never take Otacon's cinematic segments seriously, despite enjoying them immensely. I just... _augh_.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 11, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Thrash metal is shit.



I can't fucking help myself. Someone shoot me for doing this. 

You would say it's trash metal? 

Ah fuck me, why did I do this? I'm so dissatisfied with myself :c


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I can't fucking help myself. Someone shoot mw for doing this.
> 
> You would say it's trash metal?
> 
> Ah fuck me, why did I do this? I'm so dissatisfied with myself :c



Aha can always rely on you to make the silly joke I am to afraid to.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 11, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Aha can always rely on you to make the silly joke I am to afraid to.



I'm always there for you Ji. 
.. . Always...


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I'm always there for you Ji.
> .. . Always...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BMwcO6_hyA

+

http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k570/twiinklex27/Tumblr faces/tumblr_lfkwxppz3Q1qdzjnp.png


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 11, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Thrash metal is shit.



May I know why? Why specifically thrash metal?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 11, 2013)

Yknups said:


> Pulp Fiction and Fight Club are overrated.



While I agree that it's overrated, I don't think Fight Club deserves all the shit it gets from people that don't like it.


----------



## captainbrant (Sep 11, 2013)

.


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 11, 2013)

Yknups said:


> Pulp Fiction and Fight Club are overrated.




I saw Pulp Fiction once and all I remember is Uma Thurman getting an Adrenaline shot. Fight Club I thought was a good psychological movie but nothing more.


----------



## Saga (Sep 11, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> For what I've gathered, Skrollox is "brostep", a subgenre of dubstep, but D5 is house.
> Idk why people mix it to Dub. Maybe it's the SOFI songs


...a subgenre of a subgenre?
Dub is a genre, dubstep is a sub of that. So brostep=inception.

Anyways, to make a new genre just add step to the end of anything. Rockstep. Rapstep. Shitstep.
Edit: Oh hey, it's 9/11. Never forgetstep.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 11, 2013)

Saga said:


> ...a subgenre of a subgenre?
> Dub is a genre, dubstep is a sub of that. So brostep=inception.
> 
> Anyways, to make a new genre just add step to the end of anything. Rockstep. Rapstep. Shitstep.
> Edit: Oh hey, it's 9/11. Never forgetstep.



Post-avant-rockstepcore

Yes. I could see this becoming a thing.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 12, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts is fucking awful.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Sep 12, 2013)

There is no significant difference between the Moral Right and the Moral Left; both are detrimental to the First Amendment.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 12, 2013)

Canabalism after rape consensual sexy moments is OK... The exception is that you have to be a sergal.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 12, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Canabalism after rape consensual sexy moments is OK... The exception is that you have to be a sergal.



Why does it have to be after sexy time? Is this some kind of secret sergal tradition or something?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 12, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Why does it have to be after sexy time? Is this some kind of secret sergal tradition or something?



You wouldn't want to eat virgins. That's disgusting.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 12, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Why does it have to be after sexy time? Is this some kind of secret sergal tradition or something?



Devourment is a ghoulish death, but is needed for survival. It is honorable to treat the victim before their gracious sacrifice, it also shows dominance over your prey.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 12, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Devourment is a ghoulish death, but is needed for survival. It is honorable to treat the victim before their gracious sacrifice, it also shows dominance over your prey.



Well whatever gets your dick hard man.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 12, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well whatever gets your dick hard man.



I appreciate you honoring my way of life.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 12, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Canabalism after rape consensual sexy moments is OK... The exception is that you have to be a sergal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't consider this weird anymore, the furry fandom has broke me


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 12, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I don't consider this weird anymore, the furry fandom has broke me



You have broken yourself.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 12, 2013)

Saliva said:


> You have broken yourself.



I was always broke, this made it worse


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 12, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I don't consider this weird anymore, the furry fandom has broke me



I have found that vore is pretty vanilla compared to..... Others.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 12, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I have found that vore is pretty vanilla compared to..... Others.



Vore is fucking badass.

One of the few fetishes I have that I can even appreciate non-sexually.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 12, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Vore is fucking badass.
> 
> One of the few fetishes I have that I can even appreciate non-sexually.


I still don't understand why people find it sexually appealing.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 12, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I still don't understand why people find it sexually appealing.



I find it hard to swallow, myself


----------



## Symlus (Sep 12, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I find it hard to swallow, myself


That's why you have someone else do it!


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 12, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I still don't understand why people find it sexually appealing.



I'm more interested in the mouths than the actual act of eating.

It sort of ties in with my macrophilia.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 12, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I'm more interested in the mouths than the actual act of eating.
> 
> It sort of ties in with my macrophilia.



See this makes much more sense.


----------



## Symlus (Sep 12, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> See this makes much more sense.


I like the belly. I can't explain it. I like fat things, but not like the ridiculous shit that pops up under Fat Furs. So the vore belly is a replacement for it. I get no enjoyment from the swallowing, or post, unless there is weight gain.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 12, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I like the belly. I can't explain it. I like fat things, but not like the ridiculous shit that pops up under Fat Furs. So the vore belly is a replacement for it. I get no enjoyment from the swallowing, or post, unless there is weight gain.



Weight gain has its own thing without the vore tho.


----------



## Icky (Sep 12, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I still don't understand why people find it sexually appealing.



It varies from person to person. Some like it for the psychological aspects, some like it for the more "physical" sensations of the throat, belly, tongue, etc. 



Aleu said:


> I find it hard to swallow, myself



did you really just

wow


----------



## Aleu (Sep 12, 2013)

Icky said:


> did you really just
> 
> wow


Icky why are you surprised?


----------



## Symlus (Sep 12, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Weight gain has its own thing without the vore tho.


I know, I've just managed to fall too deep into vore.


----------



## Percy (Sep 12, 2013)

I... actually don't mind discussions of fetishes.

Is that an unpopular opinion?


----------



## Lexicom (Sep 12, 2013)

I talk more than I should when I drink coffee.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 12, 2013)

Personally, I don't find anything for me in vore. I guess I can kinda understand the appeal of it, maybe? It's just not for me.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 12, 2013)

Percy said:


> I... actually don't mind discussions of fetishes.
> 
> Is that an unpopular opinion?


I personally find it fascinating sometimes.
Then just oh god why....like butt and boob pregnancy


----------



## Icky (Sep 12, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Icky why are you surprised?



...True.



Lev1athan said:


> I know, I've just managed to fall too deep into vore.



was that a pun too :T



Percy said:


> I... actually don't mind discussions of fetishes.
> 
> Is that an unpopular opinion?



Nah, I think these kinds of discussions are kinda fun, if not interesting at least.



Lexicom said:


> I talk more than I should when I drink coffee.



That's unpopular?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 12, 2013)

Lexicom said:


> I talk more than I should when I drink coffee.



How can that even be considered an opinion?


----------



## Saga (Sep 12, 2013)

Personally I hate Spanish accents. I'd love to converse with you, y yo hablo tu idioma, but I couldn't understand you under all that Â¡FIESTA!

This is somewhat an unpopular opinion even though it sounded like a hate thread thing.
Edit: It seems also like the favorite accents thread too. Jesus christ, threadception!


----------



## Lexicom (Sep 13, 2013)

Saliva said:


> How can that even be considered an opinion?



Gah, I'm losing it today. :'<


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 13, 2013)

I thought that _The Human Centipede_â€‹ was a fantastic movie.


----------



## Yknups (Sep 13, 2013)

Uwe Boll is the greatest movie director ever


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 13, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I thought that _The Human Centipede_â€‹ was a fantastic movie.



I thought that movie was abolished in the great cleansing of 2012.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 14, 2013)

Did somebody say fetishes!?



AlexxxLupo said:


> I thought that _The Human Centipede_â€‹ was a fantastic movie.



Never even seen it.


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 14, 2013)

The World Ends With You proves that Squenix can make decent games outside of ruining Final Fantasy.


----------



## septango (Sep 14, 2013)

Minako2012 said:


> The World Ends With You proves that Squenix can make decent games outside of ruining Final Fantasy.



as much as I hate to admit it ff seems to have become japaneese call of duty, something that will sell so the keep cranking them out

one would think that being the monolith that they are they would be able to get away with mixing it up a bit


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 14, 2013)

septango said:


> as much as I hate to admit it ff seems to have become japaneese call of duty, something that will sell so the keep cranking them out
> 
> one would think that being the monolith that they are they would be able to get away with mixing it up a bit



Good name for the new FF games. They have mixed it up with original titles but they get little attention and tend not to do well. I heard their reboot of Tomb Raider wasn't bad.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I personally find it fascinating sometimes.
> Then just oh god why....like butt and boob pregnancy



Just when I think the internet can no longer surprise me.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't care how many crosshair choices you give me in a game. I don't care how varied, how TACTICOOL they are.

I will always, *always* choose the basic dot crosshair over everything else.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 14, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I don't care how many crosshair choices you give me in a game. I don't care how varied, how TACTICOOL they are.
> 
> I will always, *always* choose the basic dot crosshair over everything else.



Provided that the game makes use of Ironsights, I always turn the crosshair off completely.

I've been doing that ever since Vietcong.


----------



## Percy (Sep 14, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I don't care how many crosshair choices you give me in a game. I don't care how varied, how TACTICOOL they are.
> 
> I will always, *always* choose the basic dot crosshair over everything else.


The basic dot is probably the best, anyway. Less obstruction, actually shows where you're going to shoot.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 15, 2013)

Percy said:


> The basic dot is probably the best, anyway. Less obstruction, actually shows where you're going to shoot.



Yeah definitely. But, I don't mind variations of the dot. This has got to be my favorite sight ever. ;w;


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 15, 2013)

The 9th doctor was alot better than 10 (though I still adore David Tennant as an actor).


----------



## Aleu (Sep 15, 2013)

Dr. Who is overrated


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 15, 2013)

Minako2012 said:


> The 9th doctor was alot better than 10 (though I still adore David Tennant as an actor).



This so much. Christopher Eccleston is woefully underrated (probably because of the ravid fanbase David Tennant gathered) as a Doctor. It's a shame really.

David Tennant is still great though.


----------



## Lexicom (Sep 15, 2013)

The Titanic was a good movie.


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 15, 2013)

I love disco.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 15, 2013)

Star Wars was boring.
The Nitemare Before Christmas was boring.
The Super Mario Bros movie was actually pretty fun, and turning the fantasy elements into a more realistic modern world setting was neat.

The asari from Mass Effect are ugly, and Liara was THE most annoying alien squadmate.


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Dr. Who is overrated



As much as I like the show I do agree it gets alot more recognition than it deserves. Its a great and fun sci fi show but its not perfect and its certainly not the end all be all of sci fi.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 15, 2013)

Minako2012 said:


> As much as I like the show I do agree it gets alot more recognition than it deserves. Its a great and fun sci fi show but its not perfect and its certainly not the end all be all of sci fi.



It's barely sci-fi, it's really more fantasy.  Time travel really only falls within the boundaries of science fiction to begin with because of H. G. Wells.

It's still tons of fun.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 15, 2013)

Modern Israel should not have been founded.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 15, 2013)

Lobar said:


> It's barely sci-fi, it's really more fantasy.  Time travel really only falls within the boundaries of science fiction to begin with because of H. G. Wells.
> 
> It's still tons of fun.



I'd say it's half science fiction and half science fantasy. Cybermen are a very science fiction-ish idea, for example - emotionless beings who have replaced almost every part of their bodies with electrical components in order to last longer. Daleks are very much a science fiction idea, too - blobs of degenerated living matter, mutated by radiation, encased in metal casings which help them manoeuvre around. It was more science fiction in the 60s but afterwards it did become more science fantasy, although that's hardly a bad thing. 

And I do have to agree the show can be very overrated sometimes. You get people who say "Doctor Who is AMAZING! there isn't a single bad story!", when really there are tonnes of bad stories. _Tonnes_. Thankfully there are also lots of good stories, along with a good amount of holy-shit-this-is-fantastic stories, to counterweight the bad ones.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Dr. Who is overrated



Everyone always tells me to watch it, but I just don't care enough to give it a go.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Everyone always tells me to watch it, but I just don't care enough to give it a go.


it has it's good moments and bad moments just like any show. it's not perfect but it's a really fun thing to watch.

And by bad moments, I mean Steven Moffat.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 15, 2013)

Batsy said:


> it has it's good moments and bad moments just like any show. it's not perfect but it's a really fun thing to watch.
> 
> And by bad moments, I mean Steven Moffat.



Steven Moffat can be wonderful sometimes. He can also be very shit.

Good Moffat.

Bad Moffat.


----------



## Saga (Sep 15, 2013)

War is a necessary part of humanity.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2013)

Saga said:


> War is a necessary part of humanity.



For tens of thousands of years before modernity all humans lived as hunter gatherers, usually in small bands. 

These people usually do not war, but they do murder out of passion a great deal.


----------



## Saga (Sep 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> For tens of thousands of years before modernity all humans lived as hunter gatherers, usually in small bands.
> 
> These people usually do not war, but they do murder out of passion a great deal.


These small bands usually never knew other humans existed, or that great numbers did. 
There are still hunt/gather tribes in Africa that have no idea civilization exists, and think planes are gods flatulence.
No joke, I saw a documentary or something of similar sorts.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2013)

Saga said:


> These small bands usually *never knew other humans existed*, or that great numbers did.
> There are still hunt/gather tribes in Africa that have no idea civilization exists, and think planes are gods flatulence.
> No joke, I saw a documentary or something of similar sorts.



...I'm not sure that's the case. 

The ones left do not know other humans exist because the other humans have destroyed all groups that were not remote. 

In Papua New Guinea the coastal lowlands still have tiny bands of hunter gatherers who eat sago palms, and they do know that other humans exist. I would say that total isolation was the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 15, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Steven Moffat can be wonderful sometimes. He can also be very shit.
> 
> Good Moffat.
> 
> Bad Moffat.


Good Moffat The Doctor Dances
Bad Moffat: River Song's origin and the Silence.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 15, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Thrash metal is shit.



Amen to that..


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 15, 2013)

Batsy said:


> it has it's good moments and bad moments just like any show. it's not perfect but it's a really fun thing to watch.
> 
> And by bad moments, I mean Steven Moffat.



If that's an actor, I have no clue who that is.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 15, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I'd say it's half science fiction and half science fantasy. Cybermen are a very science fiction-ish idea, for example - emotionless beings who have replaced almost every part of their bodies with electrical components in order to last longer. Daleks are very much a science fiction idea, too - blobs of degenerated living matter, mutated by radiation, encased in metal casings which help them manoeuvre around. It was more science fiction in the 60s but afterwards it did become more science fantasy, although that's hardly a bad thing.



Fair enough, you've got me on the Daleks and Cybermen.  I think that's what's bothered me about this latest season, is that it was less grounded in science and more flashy-washy fantasy make-stuff-up.


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> If that's an actor, I have no clue who that is.


He took over writing the show after Russel T. Davies retired from it (Incidentally when Tennant quit) Moffat had written a few episodes before some of which were amazingly well done. Though Moffat as I understand has a habit of having a great start decent middle and horrible end to some of his shows. Though I've only ever seen BBCs Sherlock. 

He also gets alot of hate for how he depicts women and sexuality. I never paid attention til recently but its true though thats beside the point


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 15, 2013)

"Eastern" dragons aren't dragons.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 15, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> "Eastern" dragons aren't dragons.



Excuse you but Eastern dragons are the best dragons.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 15, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> "Eastern" dragons aren't dragons.



Didn't eastern come before western?


----------



## Saga (Sep 15, 2013)

Homemade pr0n is much better than pr0fessional pr0n with pr0nstarz.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 15, 2013)

Minako2012 said:


> He took over writing the show after Russel T. Davies retired from it (Incidentally when Tennant quit) Moffat had written a few episodes before some of which were amazingly well done. Though Moffat as I understand has a habit of having a great start decent middle and horrible end to some of his shows. Though I've only ever seen BBCs Sherlock.
> 
> He also gets alot of hate for how he depicts women and sexuality. I never paid attention til recently but its true though thats beside the point



My god yeah. The ones where Moffat wrote with Tennant in them were great and now it's like ??? The fuck man what the hell.
At least he didn't fuck up with Sherlock.
God I hope he didn't fuck up in season 3.


----------



## Willow (Sep 15, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> "Eastern" dragons aren't dragons.


Funny you say that seeing as how the Chinese probably came up with the idea of dragons.



Saga said:


> Homemade pr0n is much better than pr0fessional pr0n with pr0nstarz.


I don't know what you're talking about. This is a work of art. (NSFW)


----------



## Saga (Sep 15, 2013)

Willow said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. This is a work of art. (NSFW)


Not to be confused with lemon party


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 15, 2013)

Willow said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. This is a work of art. (NSFW)


Oh man, this is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 15, 2013)

Batsy said:


> My god yeah. The ones where Moffat wrote with Tennant in them were great and now it's like ??? The fuck man what the hell.
> At least he didn't fuck up with Sherlock.
> God I hope he didn't fuck up in season 3.


He wrote the episode that introduced Captain Jack Harkness with the Gasmask Children. I wasn't a fan of The Library episodes mainly because he made a great character who quickly devolved into just the woman who loves the Doctor.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 16, 2013)

Saga said:


> War is a necessary part of humanity.



I wouldn't say necessary. Just inevitable.



Willow said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. This is a work of art. (NSFW)



I was expecting this to be the video of that one girl shoving spaghetti-o's up her cunt and calling things shit.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't believe university is the greatest time of my life.
And if it is, I've wasted my life.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 16, 2013)

Minako2012 said:


> He took over writing the show after Russel T. Davies retired from it (Incidentally when Tennant quit) Moffat had written a few episodes before some of which were amazingly well done. Though Moffat as I understand has a habit of having a great start decent middle and horrible end to some of his shows. Though I've only ever seen BBCs Sherlock.
> 
> He also gets alot of hate for how he depicts women and sexuality. I never paid attention til recently but its true though thats beside the point



The stories Moffat wrote under RTD's wing were all fantastic. Unfortunately since he took over as showrunner it seems to deviate between shit, "meh" and pretty great. 

The general feel of his stories have changed completely since he took over. When he was writing for the show with RTD running it, his stories were wonderfully creepy, and sometimes even scary (if you were a kid, which I was (these guys gave a five year old me nightmares)). When he took over as showrunner I expected the show to be as creepy as The Empty Child/The Doctor Dances or Blink, but instead we got all that time travel "timey-wimey" guff. I'm still a massive fan the show, because thankfully Moffat doesn't write all the episodes, but I feel it would have been much better if Moffat had stuck to his scary/creepy style rather than his "timey wimey" style.

If the rumours of Moffat leaving after the christmas special are true then, honestly? I'll be quite happy. Even if I do like some of his recent episodes (Asylum of the Daleks, The Name of the Doctor I really liked).



Batsy said:


> My god yeah. The ones where Moffat wrote with Tennant in them were great and now it's like ??? The fuck man what the hell.
> At least he didn't fuck up with Sherlock.
> God I hope he didn't fuck up in season 3.



Here's hoping he doesn't get Peter Capaldi's stories wrong. He'd have to royally fuck up to get them wrong. _Royally_.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 18, 2013)

I personally, don't see an issue with talking about anyone behind their back. In fact, I encourage it. 

We aren't perfect and we ALL can be full of shit. We ALL get tired of each other. So it's nice to just go to someone who can listen and just go "Man Sutekh, Mentova's being a real bitch lately. Infracting people more than he faps, getting haircuts, being an AMR noob. He just gets on my goddamn nerves sometimes."

It's harmless venting. And it's better to get it off your chest elsewhere so you aren't so sour next time you need to interact with the person and can enjoy your time with them. What I do have an issue with is when it gets into the lying territory. Don't lie about people or blow low tier bullshit out of proportion.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I personally, don't see an issue with talking about anyone behind their back. In fact, I encourage it.
> 
> We aren't perfect and we ALL can be full of shit. We ALL get tired of each other. So it's nice to just go to someone who can listen and just go "Man Sutekh, Mentova's being a real bitch lately. Infracting people more than he faps, getting haircuts, being an AMR noob. He just gets on my goddamn nerves sometimes."
> 
> It's harmless venting. And it's better to get it off your chest elsewhere so you aren't so sour next time you need to interact with the person and can enjoy your time with them. What I do have an issue with is when it gets into the lying territory. Don't lie about people or blow low tier bullshit out of proportion.



I agree, and I think the key to doing this is self control. Some people can go WAY out of hand when talking about someone and can bring chaotic consequences. As long as it can be kept, like you said, as harmless venting, it doesn't hurt anyone.

It is also bullshit when someone says no when someone asks if they have ever talked about someone behind their back.
Everyone does it, even if it's not as blatantly obvious as some.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm willing to call your blank canvas or random paint splotches art. It's all relative, so if you truly believe that it's art then it's art.


That does *not*, however, inherently mean that piece of shit you just slapped together is beautiful, deep, intelligent, clever, complex, talented, or original.

I have a feeling the only reason some artists make dumb shit like this is just because people have to call it art, and they have their heads shoved so far up their asses trying to hide from the fact that they lack any real talent or inspiration that the've convinced themselves that the word "art" = the word "good".


Is that it? Am I close?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 18, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I'm willing to call your blank canvas or random paint splotches art. It's all relative, so if you truly believe that it's art then it's art.
> 
> 
> That does *not*, however, inherently mean that piece of shit you just slapped together is beautiful, deep, intelligent, clever, complex, talented, or original.
> ...



BLESS THIS POST.
I am attending art school and I get so lost in the concept of contemporary art. It basically dominates the whole curriculum. Some of it is really amazing and do deserve recognition. Other contemporary art is just shit and it baffles me that it would get so much damn recognition, like those drawings that are pen scribbles that took 10 minutes tops to make.


----------



## Wither (Sep 18, 2013)

Batsy said:


> BLESS THIS POST.
> I am attending art school and I get so lost in the concept of contemporary art. It basically dominates the whole curriculum. Some of it is really amazing and do deserve recognition. Other contemporary art is just shit and it baffles me that it would get so much damn recognition, like those drawings that are pen scribbles that took 10 minutes tops to make.



I wish I would have put colorful dots on a canvas and became famous.


----------



## Symlus (Sep 18, 2013)

Saliva said:


> -snip-


"It's avant-garde! Do you not see how this yellow yarn represents wealth, and how this curve shows the decline of mankind!? You must be blind!"

Even though I can't do visual art, I still think that it's shit when a person can draw a line with a blue colored pencil and call it art.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 18, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> words



yeah it's very frustrating! in nearly all my classes you see art made by students that is very simple and almost no effort put into it, and then they get the most positive feedback in the end.
whut
My school at times doesn't seem to appreciate pictorial kind of art.
nah man they like scribbles and splotches of paint.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 18, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> "It's avant-garde! Do you not see how this yellow yarn represents wealth, and how this curve shows the decline of mankind!? You must be blind!"



You ever notice how the shitty art with "deeper meanings" never actually convey any fresh new ideas? It's always the most basic, most uninspired concepts being parroted over and over and over.


----------



## septango (Sep 18, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I'm willing to call your blank canvas or random paint splotches art. It's all relative, so if you truly believe that it's art then it's art.
> 
> 
> That does *not*, however, inherently mean that piece of shit you just slapped together is beautiful, deep, intelligent, clever, complex, talented, or original.
> ...


you mean like this peice of.........something?

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11626298/


----------



## Saga (Sep 18, 2013)

Saliva said:


> You ever notice how the shitty art with "deeper meanings" never actually convey any fresh new ideas? It's always the most basic, most uninspired concepts being parroted over and over and over.


Clearly, this man is viewing a piece representing the revolution in today's society's stigmas.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 18, 2013)

Saga said:


> Clearly, this man is viewing a piece representing the revolution in today's society's stigmas.



I think I just got an aneurism.


----------



## Wither (Sep 18, 2013)

Saga said:


> Clearly, this man is viewing a piece representing the revolution in today's society's stigmas.



Beautiful :'>


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 18, 2013)

septango said:


> you mean like this peice of.........something?
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11626298/



It's the pretentiousness I hate, not the art.


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 18, 2013)

I agree I work in abstract but there's no deeper meaning besides emotional venting or boredom. It ticks me off when people do abstract or nonobjective pieces and try to apply deep meanings to it its annoying. Its worse when they call an Abstract impressionist completely different.

Also Pablo Picasso is not an excuse to not pay any attention to anatomy and perspective when drawing you have to know the rules to break them.


----------



## septango (Sep 18, 2013)

Minako2012 said:


> I agree I work in abstract but there's no deeper meaning besides emotional venting or boredom. It ticks me off when people do abstract or nonobjective pieces and try to apply deep meanings to it its annoying. Its worse when they call an Abstract impressionist completely different.
> 
> Also Pablo Picasso is not an excuse to not pay any attention to anatomy and perspective when drawing you have to know the rules to break them.



its important to note that picasso painted quite traditionally before he did all that abstraction stuff


----------



## Willow (Sep 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I personally, don't see an issue with talking about anyone behind their back. In fact, I encourage it.
> 
> We aren't perfect and we ALL can be full of shit. We ALL get tired of each other. So it's nice to just go to someone who can listen and just go "Man Sutekh, Mentova's being a real bitch lately. Infracting people more than he faps, getting haircuts, being an AMR noob. He just gets on my goddamn nerves sometimes."
> 
> It's harmless venting. And it's better to get it off your chest elsewhere so you aren't so sour next time you need to interact with the person and can enjoy your time with them. What I do have an issue with is when it gets into the lying territory. Don't lie about people or blow low tier bullshit out of proportion.


It may seem like harmless venting but some of the things people say behind other people's back is kind of mean. And I don't mean the lying or blowing problems out of proportion either. But like, sharing things the person you're talking about with others when they originally wanted that confidential.


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 18, 2013)

septango said:


> its important to note that picasso painted quite traditionally before he did all that abstraction stuff



Exactly he knew the rules and chose to break them to convey his message. He hated women that is why he broke them down to simple shapes.


----------



## Kiwisalad (Sep 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I personally, don't see an issue with talking about anyone behind their back. In fact, I encourage it.
> 
> We aren't perfect and we ALL can be full of shit. We ALL get tired of each other. So it's nice to just go to someone who can listen and just go "Man Sutekh, Mentova's being a real bitch lately. Infracting people more than he faps, getting haircuts, being an AMR noob. He just gets on my goddamn nerves sometimes."
> 
> It's harmless venting. And it's better to get it off your chest elsewhere so you aren't so sour next time you need to interact with the person and can enjoy your time with them. What I do have an issue with is when it gets into the lying territory. Don't lie about people or blow low tier bullshit out of proportion.




Problem is this isn't how most people go about it. People tend to talk behind a persons back about things the genuinely don't like about that person, Easily fixed things, and never let it go. They'll tell a mutual friend how they hate that they wish Jeremy wouldn't wear ax deodorant because it makes them sick, then to Jeremy's face say he doesn't smell at all. Then it becomes and issue because Jeremy has no idea that the other person is bothered by their deodorant and won't simply not wear it around them. It never gives the person in question a chance to reverse whats irritating someone.

Or it turns into someone letting really bad behavior slide. Like say Jeremy has been kicking his dog, or taking his frustration and stress out on his girlfriend by screaming at her at the drop of a hat. His friends will notice but not say anything because they've already all talked about it behind his back, and are in agreement that it's shitty. So he continues his behavior because no one tells him he's being a dick.

I'm aware this doesn't apply to all instances. Such as when a person /is/ confronted and refuses to change instead choosing to be angry and make everyone's lives hell.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 18, 2013)

Zoomti is a nice minigame website.
Unpopular, sadly.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 18, 2013)

Saliva said:


> You ever notice how the shitty art with "deeper meanings" never actually convey any fresh new ideas? It's always the most basic, most uninspired concepts being parroted over and over and over.



I have to agree with this. The most prolifically celebrated art in the UK of the last decade or so, such as that of Damien Hirst, has been very very dull from a conceptual perspective in my view. He works a lot on the theme of death, which has been so over-explored that it's actually in danger of becoming a boring trope; it elicits the same moans of disappointed frustration from me that I would give if a shrink began telling me my mother is the root of all my problems. 

By contrast Banksy's art has kept up with the news so that it remains contemporary, relevant and divisive for reasons other than whether people think it's pretentious or not.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 19, 2013)

Metal bores the Hell out of me. And metal video game remixes make me want to puke.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't think zoophilia is inherently wrong or "evil".


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 19, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> I don't think zoophilia is inherently wrong or "evil".



Dis' gonna be gud


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 19, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Dis' gonna be gud


I did it. Do think I've gone too far?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 19, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> I don't think zoophilia is inherently wrong or "evil".



First interracial relationships were unnacceptable, now it is a ok
same with gay relationships and probably polygamy is going to be accepted too

but really? fucking an animal? Are you going to say it is ok to fuck a kid too? I think this is going to far.

I am aware inter-species sex happens in nature but fucking an animal is just very fucking wrong


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 19, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> I don't think zoophilia is inherently wrong or "evil".



This. Same with pedophilia.

There's nothing you can do about _having_ the fetish. It's not up to you. It's just how your brain was coded.

Now _acting upon_ said fetish is an entirely different story.



Kitsune Cross said:


> but really? fucking an animal? Are you going to say it is ok to fuck a kid too? I think this is going to far.



Why do people like to confuse "zoophilia" with "bestiality"?


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 19, 2013)

...He said "inherently". :/

Why do people miss words?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...He said "inherently". :/
> 
> Why do people miss words?



I know, which is why I said that I agree with him.

*:/*
*:/*
*:/*


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Sep 19, 2013)

Dub step sounds like robotic gibberesh
Metal is nothing but screaming and destroying instruments
Rap is nothing but complaining and cursing
Justin Beiber is a terrible singer...Oh wait

and Modern Art I consider creepy, or really odd looking. http://www.modernart-painting.com/images/modern_art_paintings_21st.-.-merello.-_pietro_di_milano.jpg How is this popular?


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 19, 2013)

I can't stand Suda51's games. At all. Granted I only played 2. Killer 7 was one of the worst games I purchased last gen. And even though I knew Suda was involved in Sine Mora, I was too excited about the idea of a big budget arcade shooter. That was shit too because ARRRRRRRRRRRRT!!!! Thank goodness it was only $15

I suppose this makes me a CoD/Halo/XBox fag though with a brain too small to comprehend a totes 'mazing stery. 6{}9



Saliva said:


> I know, which is why I said that I agree with him.
> 
> *:/*
> *:/*
> *:/*



I wasn't talking about you...


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 19, 2013)

Scath-mac-tire said:


> Rap is nothing but complaining and cursing



Not all rap is just "complaining and cursing". This song , for example. You can't just make a sweeping generalization like that. 

And that's coming from a guy who isn't even a big fan of rap.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 19, 2013)

Personally, I can say with full confidence that I am *INCAPABLE* of enjoying a single note in the country music genre. Period. Everyone's like "Oh well you haven't listened to XXXXXX". Then I listen to XXXXXX and I find as unenjoyable as the rest. 

And I love the wubba dub dubs! When it's not overbearing. I recognize Skrillex as extremely talented. I love his older stuff to death. Slats Slats Slats is my favorite song from him. A lot of his stuff lately has seriously been...the same. Hey Sexy Lady and Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites sound EXACTLY the same to me. And it's just obnoxious.

A lot of people get super defensive and ultra angry if you mistake something similar to dubstep (or mistake music genres in general) so just _pardon_ if I'm mistaken about this, but I find that a sparing use of the wubs can compliment a song. Like this here. Again, not entirely certain that's dubstep, but you get my point.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 19, 2013)

Scath-mac-tire said:


> Dub step sounds like robotic gibberesh
> Metal is nothing but screaming and destroying instruments
> Rap is nothing but complaining and cursing
> Justin Beiber is a terrible singer...Oh wait



How's middle school?


----------



## Aleu (Sep 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Personally, I can say with full confidence that I am *INCAPABLE* of enjoying a single note in the country music genre. Period. Everyone's like "Oh well you haven't listened to XXXXXX". Then I listen to XXXXXX and I find as unenjoyable as the rest.



Well at least you hate ONE bad genre :v


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 19, 2013)

I hate when people disregard that there are different sounding sub-genres within in a broader genre of music.

ex) Saying that Hair, Thrash, and Black Metal all sound the same.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 19, 2013)

Scath-mac-tire said:


> Rap is nothing but complaining and cursing


Rap (one of the pillars of hip hop) is 1/3 ego, 1/3 culture, 1/3 the art. I would vote for Eric B.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 19, 2013)

I hate it when music taste is a matter of "Noooo. You have to dig deeper. DEEPER. You don't know what you're missing."

It's not like I'm telling a person in a group to go fuck right off and making comments about their mother behind their back.
This is a genre of music.
This is a preference in sound.
That's _it._

Why do you HAVE to "just give it a chance"? What if you just don't like the common elements that make it what it is? Why does it matter WHAT a person chooses not to listen to, at the end of the day?

It's like people that bitch and whine about "dead hair."
Yeah, but it's still not a vital organ. It's still not a thing that actually matters to your actual health, or in any kind of importance whatsoever except for being purely cosmetic.
So who even gives a shit?


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 19, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> I don't think zoophilia is inherently wrong or "evil".


Those who don't understand animal sex abuse often have this view.


----------



## Wither (Sep 19, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Those who don't understand animal sex abuse often have this view.



Zoophilia =/= Beastiality. 
So many people get this mixed up. Christ.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Personally, I can say with full confidence that I am *INCAPABLE* of enjoying a single note in the country music genre. Period. Everyone's like "Oh well you haven't listened to XXXXXX". Then I listen to XXXXXX and I find as unenjoyable as the rest.
> 
> And I love the wubba dub dubs! When it's not overbearing. I recognize Skrillex as extremely talented. I love his older stuff to death. Slats Slats Slats is my favorite song from him. A lot of his stuff lately has seriously been...the same. Hey Sexy Lady and Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites sound EXACTLY the same to me. And it's just obnoxious.
> 
> A lot of people get super defensive and ultra angry if you mistake something similar to dubstep (or mistake music genres in general) so just _pardon_ if I'm mistaken about this, but I find that a sparing use of the wubs can compliment a song. Like this here. Again, not entirely certain that's dubstep, but you get my point.



THESE ARE MY _EXACT_ FEELINGS REGARDING THE TYPES OF MUSIC YOU HAVE TOUCHED UPON HERE. ALL OF THIS.

I thought I was the only one ;-;


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 20, 2013)

Saliva said:


> How's middle school?



Worst years.



Littlerock said:


> THESE ARE MY _EXACT_ FEELINGS REGARDING THE TYPES OF MUSIC YOU HAVE TOUCHED UPON HERE. ALL OF THIS.
> 
> I thought I was the only one ;-;



My long lost tw-...um.....you a boy or girl?


----------



## Aleu (Sep 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Worst years.
> 
> 
> 
> My long lost tw-...um.....you a boy or girl?



female


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> My long lost tw-...um.....you a boy or girl?



Twins can be not-identical, different sex, and even different race!



Aleu said:


> female



Yes, that one! Thanks Aleu :Dc


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I can't stand Suda51's games. At all. Granted I only played 2. Killer 7 was one of the worst games I purchased last gen. And even though I knew Suda was involved in Sine Mora, I was too excited about the idea of a big budget arcade shooter. That was shit too because ARRRRRRRRRRRRT!!!! Thank goodness it was only $15
> 
> I suppose this makes me a CoD/Halo/XBox fag though with a brain too small to comprehend a totes 'mazing stery. 6{}9
> 
> ...


Then that must make me a gamesrart fag let's have a picnic and not talk about our games. In all seriousness though both sides of the spectrum suck if you dislike an "art" game your a CoD obssessed feat boy. If you like "art" games yer a fag (not sure why that makes me a cigarette but still) you can't win. Be like me jusg play what you like and fuck everyone else. I like classic Final Fantasy and have hella fun playin Gears of War with my niece that must make me a Dirty Casual Gamer or a Moderate Poser...oh wait I'm a female I'm not a gamer nevermind.

Incidentally typing a good majority of this made me giggle.


----------



## ADF (Sep 20, 2013)

Most furries are closet zoophiles. If you like yiff, you like sexualised animal anatomy, there are no two ways about it.

But because its taboo,  or they confuse the terms zoohphilia and bestiality, a lot of furries say "that's sick, nothing to do with me!". Yeah... while you fap to animal people because you think the fur, tails, muzzles, digitigrade legs, paws etc. Look hot.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> My long lost tw-...um.....you a boy or girl?



Twins can be different genders, you know.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 20, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Twins can be different genders, you know.



...
Yes. But I don't know LittleRock's gender. I was asking before I made a mistake. :I


----------



## Wither (Sep 20, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Twins can be different genders, you know.


Twin sister or twin brother. 
:I

I'm under the opinion that any kind of school pride assembly is bullshit and a waste of fucking time.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 20, 2013)

Wither said:


> Twin sister or twin brother.
> :I
> 
> I'm under the opinion that any kind of school pride assembly is bullshit and a waste of fucking time.



I always just snuck out of those and went to my art teacher's room to draw. Got in trouble a few times. They are useless.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 20, 2013)

OH _THOSE_, yeah, I don't miss school assemblies, but my friends always made it fun. Sometimes the group of friends I hung with in school would bring shit to toss at the cheerleaders, I usually just sat in a bleacher groove with headphones, drawing shit like always. Other times we'd all swap rumors while drawing sharpie tattoos on each other, chanting swear-word versions of the rally songs. Only once, the entire group would choose the other option we were given, "sit in the office instead and wait for it to be done", which was swiftly done away with when 20+ demi-punk-metalhead-stoner looser shits showed up all at once and made a fuckton of noise in the otherwise quiet office.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 20, 2013)

Moustaches are cool.


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Sep 20, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Not all rap is just "complaining and cursing". This song , for example. You can't just make a sweeping generalization like that.
> 
> And that's coming from a guy who isn't even a big fan of rap.


Oh I know everything has an exception, it's just been something I've wanted to say for a long time, There have been times where I've heard or seen something good from everything that I stated.



Saliva said:


> How's middle school?



Great, since I graduated from it years ago


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 20, 2013)

Scath-mac-tire said:


> Great, since I graduated from it years ago



#REKT


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Sep 20, 2013)

Saliva said:


> #REKT


I have no idea what that means, even googled it and found nothing. Thought I understood internet too, oh well.


----------



## Stormyish (Sep 20, 2013)

Fucking an animal (other than a human) is wrong.


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 20, 2013)

Stormyish said:


> Fucking an animal (other than a human) is wrong.


Well done for the obvious "to the contrary of the title" post which is designed to incite a reaction from the users (namely "I thought that was a popular opinion" posts) and generally be an asshole. Want a cookie?

Oh wait no, 0/10, troll harder.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 20, 2013)

Stormyish said:


> Fucking an animal (other than a human) is wrong.



That's hardly an unpopular opinion.

If anything it's the general consensus that it's wrong to have sex with an animal.


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 20, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> That's hardly an unpopular opinion.
> 
> If anything it's the general consensus that it's wrong to have sex with an animal.


Goddamn Sut this is what he is trying to get people to say. XD


----------



## Stormyish (Sep 20, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> That's hardly an unpopular opinion.
> 
> If anything it's the general consensus that it's wrong to have sex with an animal.


Have you been to the main site?
Jesus Christ, every other picture is some guy getting boned by either a horse or a wolf.
Or a dolphin.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 20, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Goddamn Sut this is what he is trying to get people to say. XD



Oh dear.

I do appear to have made a wee bit of a fool of myself, haven't I? X3

Och well.


----------



## Stormyish (Sep 20, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> I do appear to have made a wee bit of a fool of myself, haven't I? X3
> 
> Och well.


I was actually completely serious


----------



## Wither (Sep 20, 2013)

Stormyish said:


> Fucking an animal (other than a human) is wrong.



That's a pretty popular opinion though :I

Though dog cocks in my bum is hawt like hell.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 21, 2013)

Wither said:


> Zoophilia =/= Beastiality.
> So many people get this mixed up. Christ.



Zoophilia = sexual attraction to animals
Bestiality = sexual acts with animals

I don't think people get it mixed up.


I think Grand Theft Auto is a bad video game series.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 21, 2013)

Clayton said:


> I think Grand Theft Auto is a bad video game series.



The series as a whole is a bit of a trainwreck, but GTA:SA is still one of the most enjoyable damn games out there.


----------



## Saga (Sep 21, 2013)

Boobs actually aren't that sexy.
They just look like a couple of fatsacks with nipples


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 21, 2013)

Asses>boobs


----------



## Kiwisalad (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't think it's ok to criticize someone for posting a vent on their personal webpages, specifically Facebook. (professional pages on Facebook being the exception). It is their personal space for making/networking with friends. If you won't help them through a hard time, or tolerate a vent occasionally you probably aren't really their friend.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't think _all_ drugs are bad


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 21, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> but GTA:SA is still one of the most enjoyable damn games out there.


yo it's the best, man! Holy shit it had the best cheats



Kitsune Cross said:


> I don't think _all_ drugs are bad


Well that's just a fact


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 21, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Zoophilia = sexual attraction to animals
> Bestiality = sexual acts with animals
> 
> *I don't think people get it mixed up.*



Scroll up.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 21, 2013)

Clayton said:


> I think Grand Theft Auto is a bad video game series.



I agree ><


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 21, 2013)

Faerie are badasses.


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Sep 21, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> The series as a whole is a bit of a trainwreck, but GTA:SA is still one of the most enjoyable damn games out there.



I've never really found any but San Andreas fun either, and SA was fun because I couldn't drive for ten minutes before seeing something glitch out or a Cheat mess with someone in a hilarious way.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 21, 2013)

Scath-mac-tire said:


> I've never really found any but San Andreas fun either, and SA was fun because I couldn't drive for ten minutes before seeing something glitch out or a Cheat mess with someone in a hilarious way.



Or fly cars/ambulances.

My favourite pastime was to enable Super Punches and Bounty On Head at the same time and try and survive as long as possible.


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Sep 21, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Or fly cars/ambulances.
> 
> My favourite pastime was to enable Super Punches and Bounty On Head at the same time and try and survive as long as possible.



I am going to have to try that now, maybe even add the riot cheat for fun.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 22, 2013)

Everything is way better high


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't like Star Wars and will I ever like it. I think it's boring and not even worth watching.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I don't like Star Wars and will I ever like it. I think it's boring and not even worth watching.



Fucking this a million and three times.

I don't care how big of a cult classic that piece of shit franchise is. The plot, characters, aesthetic, everything about it has aged like cottage cheese.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 22, 2013)

I think Star Wars was a great work, it's just overdone and overused so much that it's worn so thin since the 1970s/80s that it's getting increasingly harder to appreciate it for what it is in the artistic sense.


----------



## Mighty_Mohawk_Monster (Sep 22, 2013)

the original Sonic the Hedgehog games are over-rated


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 22, 2013)

all of sonic is overrated


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 22, 2013)

Mario 64 is overrated.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2013)

I really don't care much for platformers in general.

I mean, they're great when you're bored and just need something retarded to play. But other than that I really don't see the appeal.

Then again maybe I just haven't played quite enough Mario knock-offs on Newgrounds.


----------



## Willow (Sep 22, 2013)

Angry Birds isn't a bad game. Overrated maybe, but people are so adamant on hating it that it's actually annoying. 
And I honestly don't think it or any of the other app games are causing the supposed downfall of console/PC gaming.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2013)

Willow said:


> And I honestly don't think it or any of the other app games are causing the supposed downfall of console/PC gaming.



Who says this?


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Sep 22, 2013)

Willow said:


> Angry Birds isn't a bad game. Overrated maybe, but people are so adamant on hating it that it's actually annoying.
> And I honestly don't think it or any of the other app games are causing the supposed downfall of console/PC gaming.



Angry birds is over rated on both sides. Its not an amazing, but its not a horrible game, To me the game is just their.


----------



## Willow (Sep 22, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Who says this?


Would you be surprised if I said Tumblr? :u

There were also a few articles talking about how mobile gaming would eventually cause a decline in console gaming.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2013)

Willow said:


> Would you be surprised if I said Tumblr? :u



Yes, actually.

If you were to say /v/, however, I would not.



> There were also a few articles talking about how mobile gaming would eventually cause a decline in console gaming.



How am I just learning of this now?



Scath-mac-tire said:


> Angry birds is over rated on both sides. Its not an amazing, but its not a horrible game, To me the game is just their.



Their what? Who's they?


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 22, 2013)

I think Zooey Deschanel and Rebel Wilson are both completely overrated. I don't find them funny and I wish they would both disappear from all types of media.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't get why people claim Apple's products are so fucking user friendly.

They aren't.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 23, 2013)

Sonic the hedgehog is gross


----------



## Yknups (Sep 23, 2013)

Quentin Tarantino's movies are overrated.

Adventure Time is lame.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't like cushions, they're annoying to sit on. Whenever I'm about to sit on a sofa, I move them out of the way.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 23, 2013)

tl;dr Depression is... well it's fucking depressing, if only it was that easy to "get over it" and "man up"


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 23, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> tl;dr Depression is... well it's fucking depressing, if only it was that easy to "get over it" and "man up"



Where do you think you are?


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 23, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Where do you think you are?


Oh yeah, furry fandom


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 23, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Oh yeah, furry fandom



What no I was impl-

I-

Okay.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 23, 2013)

Saliva said:


> What no I was impl-
> 
> I-
> 
> Okay.


I missed the original point, I think? I'm thicker than a brick


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 23, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> I missed the original point, I think? I'm thicker than a brick



I believe he's pointing out that the number of active people on FAF who are dealing with depression far outweighs the number of those who are not.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 23, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I believe he's pointing out that the number of active people on FAF who are dealing with depression far outweighs the number of those who are not.


Oh, that kinda makes more sense


Something OT: It's probably just me and my horrible experience with routers, but right now I'd say that Ethernet beats wireless


----------



## Saga (Sep 23, 2013)

People who harp over still playing old games and consoles are just the same as hipsters.

Edit because nobody else posted and I am not ready for a shameless 2x post: Lurking is bad and ineffective, the best way to learn how a forum works is by making mistakes and fixing them.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 24, 2013)

I think green day is a good band


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 24, 2013)

Nu Metal is garbage.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 24, 2013)

I have no interest to watch walking dead, game of thrones, dexter.. etc.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 24, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Nu Metal is garbage.



I'm going to murder you as violently as posible.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 24, 2013)

It's fucking awful, honestly.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 24, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I have no interest to watch walking dead, game of thrones, dexter.. etc.


Also Doctor Who and Sherlock, I don't see the appeal in any of these popular shows


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 24, 2013)

Man of Steel was a shite film.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> most Nu Metal is garbage.



ftfy no need to thank me bby kthxbai


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 24, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Nu Metal is garbage.



I find most of the metal genre to be trash period. Well the stuff with lyrics anyway. But don't say that or you'll be revoked of your humanity for having different tastes.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2013)

The smell of cigarette smoke is beautiful.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 24, 2013)

The smoke of cigarette smoke is beautiful.

You ever sit and slowly watch how it moves around?
It's like nature art.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 24, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Also Doctor Who and Sherlock, I don't see the appeal in any of these popular shows


Sherlock is actually pretty fantastic. Makes me want to read the books so I can get the actual setting instead of the modern one.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 24, 2013)

Mocking-jay was a disappointing add-on to the Hunger Games trilogy.


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Sep 24, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Oh, that kinda makes more sense
> 
> 
> Something OT: It's probably just me and my horrible experience with routers, but right now I'd say that Ethernet beats wireless



nope, not the only one, my wireless for my computers is worse than my xbox.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 25, 2013)

I think Nickelback is a pretty okay band. I don't understand why people seem to hate them so much.


----------



## Percy (Sep 25, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> I think Nickelback is a pretty okay band. I don't understand why people seem to hate them so much.


Because it's the "cool" thing to do.

They're not _that_ bad.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 25, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> I think Nickelback is a pretty okay band. I don't understand why people seem to hate them so much.



I think most people dislike Nickelback because they are a run-of-the-mill rock band that happened to get mainstream success. Nickelback tends to be (musically) repetitive and people have a hard time comprehending their popularity.

I personally don't like Nickelback but they don't really deserve the incredible amount of hate they get.


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 25, 2013)

If there is a heaven noone deserves to go there except children, by children I mea  too young to know better.


----------



## Gumshoe (Sep 25, 2013)

I am an old geezer trapped in a 16 year old's body.  I am more interested in Opera and saxophones while hating dubstep, metal, etc.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 25, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Sherlock is actually pretty fantastic. Makes me want to read the books so I can get the actual setting instead of the modern one.



Sherlock is wonderful. If I'm honest I like it more than the last three years of Doctor Who.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 25, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I am an old geezer trapped in a 16 year old's body.  I am more interested in Opera and saxophones while hating dubstep, metal, etc.



Liking/disliking those doesn't make you an old person...


----------



## Aleu (Sep 25, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Liking/disliking those doesn't make you an old person...



Course it does, just like listening to R&B makes you black :V


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 25, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Sherlock is wonderful. If I'm honest I like it more than the last three years of Doctor Who.


I got the complete Sherlock series, the first volume. I am halfway through A Study in Scarlet and I love the book as much as the show.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 25, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I got the complete Sherlock series, the first volume. I am halfway through A Study in Scarlet and I love the book as much as the show.



You should get the second series afterwards. The Hounds of Baskerville is fucking fantastic.

Steven Moffat, why can't you be this good with Doctor Who?


----------



## Aleu (Sep 25, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> You should get the second series afterwards. The Hounds of Baskerville is fucking fantastic.



Oh my god it was. Though for some reason, the site I use that streams it had the wrong show listed under Sherlock so the episode right before it I don't know it. :c

Also the final episode made me cry ;^;


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 25, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> You should get the second series afterwards. The Hounds of Baskerville is fucking fantastic.
> 
> Steven Moffat, why can't you be this good with Doctor Who?



yes yes i know i have to get that second volume ;-;

and speaking of Doctor Who, I am finally caught up with the series and I am super confused about the ending. I know it leads up to the 50th but damnit Moffat.


----------



## Gumshoe (Sep 25, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Liking/disliking those doesn't make you an old person...



There is more to it than that, but I would rather not be too specific, as there would be too many words to describe it.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 25, 2013)

Batsy said:


> yes yes i know i have to get that second volume ;-;
> 
> and speaking of Doctor Who, I am finally caught up with the series and I am super confused about the ending. I know it leads up to the 50th but damnit Moffat.



Rumour has it that 



Spoiler: about rumour and possible 50th Anniversary special details



John Hurt is playing the Doctor during the Time War - the on-location photos taken of him whilst filming the 50th anniversary have him dressed in a rather battered and worn combination between the Eighth Doctor's costume and the Ninth Doctor's costume, and seeing as the Time War happened sometime during those two incarnations it seems a very real possibility he's some sort of Time War Doctor (plus we know there are flashbacks to the Time War in the anniversary special itself, which gives more weight to it still).



Is it sad that I go on forums where people theorise about this sort of stuff?


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 28, 2013)

I see Nickleback has been mentioned. I do like a little bit of their music but agree they are generic. But not worth all the hate they get. Probably because of rabid fans, much like how Rush became the most hated band ever during the 80s because they were overplayed on the radio and their fans were annoying.

The band I can't stand right now is the Red Hot Chili Peppers. They were good in the 90s, but lately their songs all sound the same and they overplay their music on radio. I'll hear one of their songs come up and I have no idea which one it is. I guess that's an unpopular opinion.


I also like some of Coldplay, yet have heard they're a horrible band. I think a lot of it has to do with that controversy over Viva la Vida (which is one of the songs I like by them) being copied from another song. I've listened to both their song and the supposed copied song, and see only a little similarity. Then again, I'm not a music expert so who knows. Plus, nothing is original in music anymore, just about everyone rips off of, or is inspired by other music.


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't like clubbing. I sold my soul and did the partying thing for like four years and clubbing was the one thing I could never really tolerate. It's so boring. I guess it's because I have the most fun talking and connecting with people, that clubbing actually makes me feel kind of isolated and out of it.


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 29, 2013)

Pokemon sucks and is boring!!!!!
minecraft sucks even more and rit below that is fez in the bottom of the barrel (of bad games)


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 29, 2013)

All sexual bias aside, I really don't believe womens' breasts should be censored in any way. There is no reason we should be freaking out over a booby on television in this day and age when so much other shit gets completely ignored.

In fact, I can't fathom why breasts even began to be viewed as these shameful things in the first place.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 29, 2013)

Saliva said:


> All sexual bias aside, I really don't believe womens' breasts should be censored in any way. There is no reason we should be freaking out over a booby on television in this day and age when so much other shit gets completely ignored.
> 
> In fact, I can't fathom why breasts even began to be viewed as these shameful things in the first place.



It always frustrated me as a child growing up in Nevada that it was ok for guys to walk around without shirts on, but girls couldn't.


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Sep 29, 2013)

i think most of the furry con and music videos on youtube are boring


----------



## Percy (Sep 29, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> i think most of the furry con and music videos on youtube are boring


I don't even have the desire to watch those.
At least, until I go to one myself.


----------



## Wither (Sep 29, 2013)

I believe that one '!' will suffice. 
More than one seems overkill, dear sir, and detracts from your respectability. 
Jokes with multiple '!' are quite fine though, yes, quite, hm.


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't care what grade of meat Taco Bell uses.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 30, 2013)

Wither said:


> I believe that one '!' will suffice.
> More than one seems overkill, dear sir, and detracts from your respectability.
> Jokes with multiple '!' are quite fine though, yes, quite, hm.



Whatever ! ! Dumb dragon.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I don't care what grade of meat Taco Bell uses.



I love their quesadillas.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 1, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I don't like clubbing. I sold my soul and did the partying thing for like four years and clubbing was the one thing I could never really tolerate. It's so boring. I guess it's because I have the most fun talking and connecting with people, that clubbing actually makes me feel kind of isolated and out of it.



This so much. What's so terrible about going somewhere quiet with friends and talking over a few drinks and making A CONNECTION instead of mindlessly dancing waiting until someone FINALLY suggests leaving?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 1, 2013)

You don't HAVE to listen to reggae if you smoke pot, or viceversa


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 1, 2013)

Saliva said:


> All sexual bias aside, I really don't believe womens' breasts should be censored in any way. There is no reason we should be freaking out over a booby on television in this day and age when so much other shit gets completely ignored.
> 
> In fact, I can't fathom why breasts even began to be viewed as these shameful things in the first place.



One for me is the word "fuck".

If you want to censor that in certain places, that's fine.

But something like, say... Metalocalypse? I know they censor "fuck" so they could use the pinch harmonic as a running gag, but the fact that they were required to censor in the first place despite all the crazy gore and shit shown already?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 1, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You don't HAVE to listen to reggae if you smoke pot, or viceversa



I don't think anyone's disagreeing with you. I know quite a few stoners in my school that listen to death metal and metalcore all the time.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 1, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I don't think anyone's disagreeing with you. I know quite a few stoners in my school that listen to death metal and metalcore all the time.



It's like a stereotype, and newfags that smoke 1 joint and suddenly are bob marley fans


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2013)

Marilyn Monroe wasn't _that_ hot.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 4, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Marilyn Monroe wasn't _that_ hot.



She certainly isn't now.


----------



## Wither (Oct 4, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Marilyn Monroe wasn't _that_ hot.



Well we have different tastes today. You could say she was hot for her time.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 4, 2013)

well if I get jumped for this...I will probably kick your ass. :V
I don't like dragon sonas that much, I feel they are overpowered. I give credit that they look cool, but as fursonas I feel like they are trying too hard.


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 4, 2013)

I honestly think that even though people should be allowed to be who they are and do what they want, obesity should *not* be ignored. It is a bad thing.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> I honestly think that even though people should be allowed to be who they are and do what they want, obesity should *not* be ignored. It is a bad thing.



This isn't a very unpopular opinion.


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 4, 2013)

Saliva said:


> This isn't a very unpopular opinion.


My school had an *assembly* about being yourself and how being obese is not a bad thing.

The opinion unpopular around here apparently.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 4, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> I honestly think that even though people should be allowed to be who they are and do what they want, obesity should *not* be ignored. It is a bad thing.


I'm not sure if this opinion is quite as unpopular as you think. Granted, there are fat people who don't exercise, but I'm sure in an ideal world they'd want to be a healthy weight.
EDIT: Ah, you replied to the previous post as I was typing. Ignore this.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 4, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> My school had an *assembly* about being yourself and* how being obese is not a bad thing.*
> 
> The opinion unpopular around here apparently.




...that's just plain irresponsible.


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 4, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> ...that's just plain irresponsible.


Many a parent called the organization in complaint. 

I basically left halfway through.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> My school had an *assembly* about being yourself and how being obese is not a bad thing.
> 
> The opinion unpopular around here apparently.



Specifically obese or just overweight?


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 4, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Specifically obese or just overweight?


Both terms were used.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> Both terms were used.



Dear lord...

What state do you live in?


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 4, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Dear lord...
> 
> What state do you live in?



Stalker :v

Just kidding. Connecticut. But I have since then moved towns, to a much more athletic environment.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 4, 2013)

Only in 'murica.
Can't fix shit? Make assemblies and cons to help you learn to appreciate the failure.


----------



## Saga (Oct 4, 2013)

Crimes without a direct victim are not crimes.


----------



## Wither (Oct 4, 2013)

Batsy said:


> well if I get jumped for this...I will probably kick your ass. :V
> I don't like dragon sonas that much, I feel they are overpowered. I give credit that they look cool, but as fursonas I feel like they are trying too hard.


>:c
He's, like, 4 feet tall. 
But I did have a waffle sona for a long while so I probably am a slight bit of a try hard.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 4, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Marilyn Monroe wasn't _that_ hot.


One of my friends goes on and on about how she is the perfect woman with the perfect figure.

Personally, I just think she's average at best, and a little chubby. 


*Opinion:* I don't get _obsessive_ cleanliness.
Like it's one thing to not want your house to go to shit.
It's another to freak the fuck out if there are some perfectly clean clothes on the floor.
Buncha OCD germaphobe fucks.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 5, 2013)

Sometimes I just think dessert isn't so great. Sure, sometimes it can taste nice and I often have it, but at the end of the day it's just an unhealthy way to prolong a meal.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 5, 2013)

Cake is nasty to me. No thanks.


----------



## Willow (Oct 5, 2013)

Not all points of "rape culture" are bad or serve to belittle victims.


----------



## Saga (Oct 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Cake is nasty to me. No thanks.


I could never understand those people who eat the frosting and then the cake part
um
frosting is nasty
what are you doing
stop that
its nasty
youre nasty


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 5, 2013)

Willow said:


> Not all points of "rape culture" are bad or serve to belittle victims.



But that goes under that "rape culture" exists at all.


----------



## Migoto Da (Oct 5, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> My school had an *assembly* about being yourself and how being obese is not a bad thing.
> 
> The opinion unpopular around here apparently.


That's ridiculous. Sure, encouragement is fine, but you should focus on personality rather than outward appearance for most things.

Basically saying 'It's okay to be fat' is part of the problem. Damn.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Cake is nasty to me. No thanks.


It's because you've never had a decent cake in your fucking life; I am coming to your house and baking you a  goddamn cake.


----------



## LadyToorima (Oct 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Cake is nasty to me. No thanks.



This hurts me deep. Q_Q


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 6, 2013)

I think those square airbrushed cakes at the grocery store are way better than homemade ones.

Yeah.
You heard me.

The frosting on them is amazing.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 6, 2013)

I get off to people submitting to hypnosis and being under the control of others.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 6, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> I get off to people submitting to hypnosis and being under the control of others.



Go to check this thread for anything amusing and this is the first thing I see.

How the fuck is this an unpopular opinion? This isn't even an opinion.

Unpopular opinion: This thread is garbage and like many good things on FAF should be taken away.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 6, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Go to check this thread for anything amusing and this is the first thing I see.How the fuck is this an unpopular opinion? This isn't even an opinion.Unpopular opinion: This thread is garbage and like many good things on FAF should be taken away.


OK dickface, I'll word it like an opinion. I think mind control is awesome. There happy?


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 6, 2013)

I think furry porn is lame.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 6, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> OK dickface, I'll word it like an opinion. I think mind control is awesome. There happy?



You've removed the extraneous information you should keep to yourself in any reasonable circumstance and appropriately compiled your thoughts in a manner relevant to the thread. Yes, that will be all.

OT: The Renaissance is over-glorified by re-enacters, with barbarism ignored.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 6, 2013)

I actually I like to go asleep when the sun rises


----------



## Jags (Oct 6, 2013)

I think 7am is an appropriate time to get up on the weekend.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't like the military as a job, and do not consider it heroic. It's glorified thuggery. Also the deaths involved are for nothing, get a safer career and live longer and happier!

I get called heartless for this one.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 6, 2013)

Bonobosoph said:


> I don't like the military as a job, and do not consider it heroic. It's glorified thuggery. Also the deaths involved are for nothing, get a safer career and live longer and happier!
> 
> I get called heartless for this one.



Only thing I can really say to that is that for some people the military is one of the best options they have. It's safer than you may think (branches like the Air Force have like a negative chance of death), can get you good money and can kickstart a decent career. It can also turn you into a disillusioned, homeless druggie but hey nothings perfect.


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 6, 2013)

DreamWorks Animation > Pixar.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 6, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> DreamWorks Animation > Pixar.



Now that's fightin' words


----------



## Neon Poi (Oct 6, 2013)

I think men wearing makeup should be more acceptable. Some guys could really use some coverup. Either that, or just no one should be expected to wear makeup. It's kind of dumb. But I think the sex segregated aspect of it is the worst part.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> DreamWorks Animation > Pixar.



Maybe, but Pixar stories>Dreamworks stories.


----------



## Willow (Oct 6, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> But that goes under that "rape culture" exists at all.


Point taken. It's a stupid concept but the only good point is that two of the first things a person is asked when they report rape is if they were drunk and what they were wearing. But I'm not buying that you shouldn't walk around by yourself at night especially in dangerous areas or anything like that as being rape culture because really just common sense. 



Aggybyte said:


> OK dickface, I'll word it like an opinion. I think mind control is awesome. There happy?


You really should go outside. I think this place is a bad influence on you.



benignBiotic said:


> DreamWorks Animation > Pixar.


I've always found Dreamworks more hit and miss than Pixar.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 6, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> You've removed the extraneous information you should keep to yourself in any reasonable circumstance and appropriately compiled your thoughts in a manner relevant to the thread. Yes, that will be all.
> 
> OT: The Renaissance is over-glorified by re-enacters, with barbarism ignored.



 Not to mention how more interesting things were going on in places besides Europe. 



XoPachi said:


> Maybe, but Pixar stories>Dreamworks stories.



Just not the sequels. (unless it's toystory) 


Aggybyte said:


> OK dickface, I'll word it like an opinion. I think mind control is awesome. There happy?



I thought you had to be 13 to be on this forum...


----------



## Aleu (Oct 6, 2013)

Willow said:


> Point taken. It's a stupid concept but the only good point is that two of the first things a person is asked when they report rape is if they were drunk and what they were wearing. But I'm not buying that you shouldn't walk around by yourself at night especially in dangerous areas or anything like that as being rape culture because really just common sense.


Rape culture is more like putting the blame on the victim more than the actual rapist.
Of course idiots take it too far (as with pretty much anything)



Butterflygoddess said:


> Just not the sequels. (unless it's toystory)



Pixar has less sequels than Dreamworks films. The ones that do have sequels were bad movies to begin with. (Cars)
They also don't have that weird smirk thing that most Dreamworks characters have


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

I find that Pixar can capture the human struggles much more realistically than DW. I think everyone who's been crushed and kneaded by the beginning of Up knows what I mean.



Aggybyte said:


> OK dickface, I'll word it like an opinion. I think mind control is awesome. There happy?



Raaaage. You've got me in a state of raaaage. 
I've been acting kind of straaaannnge.
I don't know how else to behaaaavvve.



Sioras F. Nightfire said:


> I think furry porn is lame.



Oh...OH!!! I didn't SEE this heresy. I'm gonna MMMMMPF!! I'm gonna knock your block off!!! >:c


----------



## Saga (Oct 6, 2013)

Over educated speech sounds/looks really snobby and hurts my brain :I



PastryOfApathy said:


> It can also turn you into a disillusioned, homeless druggie but hey nothings perfect.


Azure? :v


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 6, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> DreamWorks Animation > Pixar.



/: )


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh...OH!!! I didn't SEE this heresy. I'm gonna MMMMMPF!! I'm gonna knock your block off!!! >:c



Was wondering when I'd strike a nerve with that one :V


----------



## Wither (Oct 6, 2013)

Sioras F. Nightfire said:


> Was wondering when I'd strike a nerve with that one :V



But, uh. 
You didn't. 
Irony is hard.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 6, 2013)

/s4s/ feels more /b/ than /b/


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

Sioras F. Nightfire said:


> Was wondering when I'd strike a nerve with that one :V



I must break you.


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I must break you.



Sounds kinky :V


----------



## Wither (Oct 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I must break you.



This reminded me of Blood Dragon. 
... 
Which was a reference to Rocky. 
... 
Appearently B.A.D.A.S.S. is more memorable then what's his name Russian dude.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> /s4s/ feels more /b/ than /b/



Jesus. That board _still_ exists? I thought it was just some April Fool's joke that lasted longer than it should have.

I mean, I guess it's not entirely bad. There are seriously people moving over to there from other boards. It's just... it seems too perfect. They're jumping into a bottomless pit labeled "HERE BE SHITPOSTIN'" and they're enjoying it.


----------



## Saga (Oct 7, 2013)

Mods r evul


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 7, 2013)

The Canadians sent Ted Cruz to infiltrate our government and help orchestrate the collapse of the United States government.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Jesus. That board _still_ exists? I thought it was just some April Fool's joke that lasted longer than it should have.
> 
> I mean, I guess it's not entirely bad. There are seriously people moving over to there from other boards. It's just... it seems too perfect. They're jumping into a bottomless pit labeled "HERE BE SHITPOSTIN'" and they're enjoying it.



I just find it fascinating because /b/ feels like a mishmash of everything else (mostly porn), and /s4s/ is its own batshit random thing. It's comparatively slow and small compared to /b/ however. In fact it feels like the same 20 or so people posting the same anti-memes. But it's certainly wackier.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 7, 2013)

The FAF userbase is the antichrist. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> The FAF userbase is the antichrist. :V



I _am_ christ


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I _am_ christ



Lies.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

Edit: Dammit, wrong thread.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I _am_ christ



gibby
no


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 7, 2013)

Batsy said:


> gibby
> no



buttsy pls


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 7, 2013)

_Gibbysh is the one true religion!_


----------



## Percy (Oct 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> The FAF userbase is the antichrist. :V


You're of the userbase therefore are the antichrist as well. :v


----------



## Jags (Oct 7, 2013)

The only reason electronic music is any good is Skrillex.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> The only reason electronic music is any good is Skrillex.



E for Effort


----------



## Percy (Oct 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> E for Effort


Also an F for false.


----------



## Jags (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh don't get me wrong, it's a low, loooow bar. But it's the only listenable music, so it's an achievement. 

(Sonny was much better in From First To Last mind)


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

There's no point in trying anymore when we know what you're doing.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 7, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> The only reason electronic music is any good is Skrillex.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfT3ftO6lcw


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 7, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> The only reason electronic music is any good is Skrillex.



Have you ever listened to daft punk? They are extremely good, way better than *a lot* of rock and metal bands.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Have you ever listened to daft punk? They are extremely good,_ way better than *a lot* of rock and metal bands_.



Ok I love Daft Punk but just no.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Ok I love Daft Punk but just no.



Well a lot of rock and metal bands are garbage.


----------



## Machine (Oct 7, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> The only reason electronic music is any good is Skrillex.





Kitsune Cross said:


> Have you ever listened to daft punk? They are extremely good, way better than *a lot* of rock and metal bands.


Hahaha.




Saliva said:


> Well a lot of rock and metal bands are garbage.


You haven't listened to a lot of bands, then. :I


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Ok I love Daft Punk but just no.



^ Stupid.


Wtf is wrong with this people, you think ALL rock is awesome? There are a lot of shitty rock and metal bands, and it's my favorite genre! But seriously wtf


----------



## Aleu (Oct 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> ^ Stupid.



You missed the shift-comma key



Kitsune Cross said:


> Wtf is wrong with this people, you think  ALL rock is awesome? There are a lot of shitty rock and metal bands, and  it's my favorite genre! But seriously wtf


Just saying that rock is the superior genre no matter what.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> You missed the shift-comma key
> 
> 
> Just saying that rock is the superior genre no matter what.



HAHAHAH, you are kidding right? Classical, metal and progressive rock are way superior than rock.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 7, 2013)

are people actually comparing daft punk to metal music as if they can be competitors

why


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> You haven't listened to a lot of bands, then. :I



No. God damnit. I knew someone would take that the wrong way. When do people not?

I never said most. I said a lot.

Do you have any idea how fucking many rock and metal bands there are?

Do you have any idea how little "a lot" can mean in comparison to the total?


----------



## Machine (Oct 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> No. God damnit. I knew someone would take that the wrong way. When do people not?
> 
> I never said most. I said a lot.
> 
> ...


People have used "a lot" to mean, well... _a lot._

So forgive me for not figuring otherwise. :V


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> are people actually comparing daft punk to metal music as if they can be competitors
> 
> why



Daft punk is better than exodus.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> HAHAHAH, you are kidding right? Classical, metal and progressive rock are way superior than rock.



...it's still rock...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> ...it's still rock...



Sure, green day is better than beethoveen and bach.

k.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Sure, green day is better than beethoveen and bach.
> 
> k.


You don't even understand genres. Your musical credibility is absolute shit.


Also Beethoven is awful

Mozart is where it's at.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Sure, green day is better than beethoveen and bach.
> 
> k.



I don't think you understand what genres are.

Also Lueb beat me to it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

Well it appears that despite the fact that we are not arguing about whether or not Skrillex is a good musician we still managed to get in some stupid argument about music.


----------



## Machine (Oct 7, 2013)

Beethoven was an angsty cunt.

TCHAIKOVSKY, BITCHES!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> You don't even understand genres. Your musical credibility is absolute shit.
> 
> 
> Also Beethoven is awful
> ...



beethoveen -> Classical

Green day -> Punk rock


Of course I know about genres


Btw beethoveen is better than mozart. It is.


----------



## Willow (Oct 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Mozart is where it's at.


That's a funny way of spelling Bach


----------



## Aleu (Oct 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Well it appears that despite the fact that we are not arguing about whether or not Skrillex is a good musician we still managed to get in some stupid argument about music.



Skrillex has his place in Audiosurf



Kitsune Cross said:


> beethoveen -> Classical
> 
> Green day -> Punk rock
> 
> ...



You never specified between Classical rock or just plain ol' Classical. Even then you still said prog rock is better than rock WHICH IT'S STILL ROCK

So yeah. I don't think you get genres


----------



## Machine (Oct 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Btw beethoveen is better than mozart. He was.


Why?

Because he was deaf?

Mozart was composing music by the time he was _five._


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Of course I know about genres



If this was true you wouldn't be stupid enough to compare daft punk with rock and metal music, but I guess I've learned my lesson in holding high expectations.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 7, 2013)

Don't... don't argue with Kitsune about music. It's completely pointless.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> If this was true you wouldn't be stupid enough to compare daft punk with rock and metal music, but I guess I've learned my lesson in holding high expectations.



You can compare bass lines, rhythm, melodies. Its all music, doesn't matter the genre.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

mmmh...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You can compare bass lines, rhythm, melodies. Its all music, doesn't matter the genre.



http://puu.sh/4KqqA.jpg


----------



## Aleu (Oct 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You can compare bass lines, rhythm, melodies. Its all music,* doesn't matter the genre.*



-snort- okay


----------



## Machine (Oct 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You can compare bass lines, rhythm, melodies. Its all music, doesn't matter the genre.


Except with rock, metal, classical music, classical rock, and other non-electronic genres... they're made with instruments, not a MacBook.

Ho ho!


----------



## Distorted (Oct 7, 2013)

French House is the best genre ever. It's so funky and stuffy, it's like I went back in time....or my attic.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> Except with rock, metal, classical music, classical rock, and other non-electronic genres... they're made with instruments, not a MacBook.
> 
> Ho ho!



Daft punk actually play instruments.

This is a stupid argument, anyone can play a guitar, but not anyone can do brilliants compositions.

If you want to do good electronic music, you need to know about music, it's not like you press a botton and suddenly, WOW I MADE MUSIC.


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Daft punk actually play instruments.
> 
> This is a stupid argument, anyone can play a guitar, but not anyone can do brilliants compositions.


 
Why you keep trying


----------



## Willow (Oct 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> anyone can play a guitar


I can't play guitar. Or piano for that matter. 

Anything with more than three keys stresses me out.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Daft punk actually play instruments.
> 
> This is a stupid argument, *anyone can play a guitar*, but not anyone can do brilliants compositions.


Ahahhaha okay wow yeah no.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

*ABORT
ABORT
ABORT
DANGER
DANGER*


----------



## Machine (Oct 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Daft punk actually play instruments.
> 
> This is a stupid argument, *anyone can play a guitar*, but not anyone can do brilliants compositions.


Nope. Guitar requires sheet music and a fuckton of practice to get to Buckethead levels of awesomeness.

Actually, anyone can mix up a few drum clips to run at 250bpm.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

Oi. Acoustic instruments and electronic compositions are both child's play.

Step it up. Tibetan throat singing is where it's at.

*OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> Nope. Guitar requires sheet music and a fuckton of practice to get to Buckethead levels of awesomeness.
> 
> Actually, anyone can mix up a few drum clips to run at 250bpm.



Sure, now think about all the people that know how to use a guitar, then think about the one that are trully awesome, I know how to play guitar, but I'm not brillant.

A lot people _can mix up a few drum clips, _but most are probably trash. A few are amazing, same with "real instruments"


Also, buckethead is lame. There are a lot of better guitar players.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Sure, now think about all the people that know how to use a guitar, then think about the one that are trully awesome, I know how to play guitar, but I'm not brillant.
> 
> A lot people _can mix up a few drum clips, _but most are probably trash.
> 
> ...



Now you're just trying to start shit.



Saliva said:


> Oi. Acoustic instruments and electronic compositions are both child's play.
> 
> Step it up. Tibetan throat singing is where it's at.
> 
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



I could listen to Gregorian Chant all day long.

Dem vocals.


----------



## Machine (Oct 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Also, buckethead is lame. There are a lot of better guitar players.


You don't have a fucking soul.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> You don't have a fucking soul.



Of course I don't, anyone does. 

John Petrucci is my favorite guitar player, he is extremely talented.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Of course I don't, anyone does.



c_c


----------



## Machine (Oct 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Of course I don't, anyone does.


This is nonsensical as shit.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> This is nonsensical as shit.



You are just some electric connection in your brain, wtf is even a soul, nothing at all, fiction.


----------



## Machine (Oct 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You are just some electric connection in your brain, wtf is even a soul, nothing at all, fiction.


*IT'S A METAPHOR.
*
But wow, that reeks of atheism. Do you own a fedora, too? :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You are just some electric connection in your brain



stoner science lol


----------



## Distorted (Oct 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You are just some electric connection in your brain, wtf is even a soul, nothing at all, fiction.



That's the saddest thing I've heard in quite some time. Much sorrow....


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You are just some electric connection in your brain, wtf is even a soul, nothing at all, fiction.



http://emotibot.net/pix/6005.gif


----------



## Wither (Oct 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> *ABORT
> ABORT
> ABORT
> DANGER
> DANGER*



I agree.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> *IT'S A METAPHOR.
> *
> But wow, that reeks of atheism. Do you own a fedora, too? :V



I don't.



Distorted said:


> That's the saddest thing I've heard in quite some time. Much sorrow....



It is. Sad but true.


----------



## Machine (Oct 7, 2013)

I vote Brent Hinds as the best guitarist alive.

IS THAT UNPOPULAR ENOUGH FOR YOU, INTERNET??


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

Lars Ulrich is the best drummer ever.
teehee.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> I vote Brent Hinds as the best guitarist alive.
> 
> IS THAT UNPOPULAR ENOUGH FOR YOU, INTERNET??



Ringo is best drummer.


----------



## Machine (Oct 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Ringo is best drummer.


It has been a long time since I've seen anyone give Ringo any love.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> It has been a long time since I've seen anyone give Ringo any love.



He still has more love than Pete Best


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> It has been a long time since I've seen anyone give Ringo any love.



Thomas the Tank Engine <3


----------



## Wither (Oct 7, 2013)

Freddie Mercury is the best person. (is that even unpopular?


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 7, 2013)

Getting real fucking sick of people deciding what's offensive on my behalf, and I swear to God if I see the word "triggering" one more time I will punch the nearest person in the face and show them what happens when you really "trigger" someone. There's so few things that truly offend me and I'd say that this is one of those very few things, not only are they deciding what's offensive on my behalf but they're trivializing a genuine issue, and this is why nobody even takes it seriously anymore. Really what's the point in deleting a whole thread because it _might trigger someone_, just piss off and let us decide what's triggering by ourselves, or better yet, stop treating us like a bunch of over-sensitive entitled cunts (of course there's always those three people who strut right in there and defend this action)

Oh and if people are "triggered" when their identity is indirectly questioned, then I just... I can't even... that word has lost its whole meaning and it's pretty much bastardized to the point of illegitimacy

tl;dr It's too late, Tumblr has poisoned everything


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

Wither said:


> Freddie Mercury is the best person. (is that even unpopular?



Outside of Reddit yes I'd say it's pretty unpopular.


----------



## Wither (Oct 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Outside of Reddit yes I'd say it's pretty unpopular.


Maybe not the greatest person ever but you can't nkt like the guy. 

OT: I don't like Reddit. Never really got it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 7, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Getting real fucking sick of people deciding what's offensive on my behalf, and I swear to God if I see the word "triggering" one more time I will punch the nearest person in the face and show them what happens when you really "trigger" someone. There's so few things that truly offend me and I'd say that this is one of those very few things, not only are they deciding what's offensive on my behalf but they're trivializing a genuine issue, and this is why nobody even takes it seriously anymore. Really what's the point in deleting a whole thread because it _might trigger someone_, just piss off and let us decide what's triggering by ourselves, or better yet, stop treating us like a bunch of over-sensitive entitled cunts (of course there's always those three people who strut right in there and defend this action)
> 
> Oh and if people are "triggered" when their identity is indirectly questioned, then I just... I can't even... that word has lost its whole meaning and it's pretty much bastardized to the point of illegitimacy
> 
> tl;dr It's too late, Tumblr has poisoned everything



Tumblr culture is what happens when you pander to everyone's sensitivities and try your best not to offend these minorities that the average dude hasn't even heard of.

Then everything has to turn into this:

[yt]oLW2cxsj8Vw[/yt]


----------



## Aleu (Oct 7, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Getting real fucking sick of people deciding what's offensive on my behalf, and I swear to God if I see the word "triggering" one more time I will punch the nearest person in the face and show them what happens when you really "trigger" someone. There's so few things that truly offend me and I'd say that this is one of those very few things, not only are they deciding what's offensive on my behalf but they're trivializing a genuine issue, and this is why nobody even takes it seriously anymore. Really what's the point in deleting a whole thread because it _might trigger someone_, just piss off and let us decide what's triggering by ourselves, or better yet, stop treating us like a bunch of over-sensitive entitled cunts (of course there's always those three people who strut right in there and defend this action)
> 
> Oh and if people are "triggered" when their identity is indirectly questioned, then I just... I can't even... that word has lost its whole meaning and it's pretty much bastardized to the point of illegitimacy
> 
> tl;dr It's too late, Tumblr has poisoned everything


So you'd say that "trigger" triggers you? :v


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 7, 2013)

Almost nothing Seth MacFarlane has created is funny.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Almost nothing Seth MacFarlane has created is funny.



Seth is such a fucking cunt oh my god.


----------



## Willow (Oct 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Tumblr culture is what happens when you pander to everyone's sensitivities and try your best not to offend these minorities that the average dude hasn't even heard of.


I've never met a more emotionally unstable group of people. They get so upset over the stupidest things half the time I wonder how they even function outside without throwing a tantrum because some guy made a sandwich joke. 

And then I remember..they don't.


----------



## Saga (Oct 7, 2013)

WAIT WOAH WOAH WOAH HOLD THE FUCK UP
You mean to tell me that if I go on tumblr I will offend anyone with anything?
_...oh my god
This is...
marvelous
_TO THE TROLLMOBILE!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 7, 2013)

Willow said:


> I've never met a more emotionally unstable group of people. They get so upset over the stupidest things half the time I wonder how they even function outside without throwing a tantrum because some guy made a sandwich joke.
> 
> And then I remember..they don't.



Yeah, it's one thing not being discriminative or dickish towards a minority and not promoting that, but, like, you make an ongoing story or comic or something and there's a character - just one character - that hates, say, gay people. The place fucking EXPLODES.

If you're on Tumblr, everything you say or make has to be as "non offensive" as possible.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

tumblr is actually not a bad site??? idk my experience hasn't been bad, I have actually been having my blog for 2+ years. it seems to me like a lot of ya treaded on the wrong parts. poor things.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

Tumblr is a great site.

It's the vocal community that's fucking stupid.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Tumblr is a great site.
> 
> It's the vocal community that's fucking stupid.



especially the so called "justice bloggers" who only spew shit in forms of walls of text.
some of it is actually legit and interesting, but a lot of it is just...terrible.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 7, 2013)

Batsy said:


> especially the so called "justice bloggers" who only spew shit in forms of walls of text.
> some of it is actually legit and interesting, but a lot of it is just...terrible.



The LGBTQQAJJIOJDFNGONDNAMSODZOP groups.

The LGBT group is cool though.

Also those groups who actively hate heterosexuals and make comics about how boring or shitty they are. GG retards, great way to invite support from the largest group of potential supporters for your struggles.


----------



## Yknups (Oct 7, 2013)

South Park is crap.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> The LGBTQQAJJIOJDFNGONDNAMSODZOP groups.
> 
> The LGBT group is cool though.
> 
> Also those groups who actively hate heterosexuals and make comics about how boring or shitty they are. GG retards, great way to invite support from the largest group of potential supporters for your struggles.



some posts on heterosexual are sarcastic and done for the lulz but most of it is hating on them.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 7, 2013)

I hate yiff.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Tumblr is a great site.
> 
> It's the vocal community that's fucking stupid.



The same can be said about DA. It's a fantastic site build with a slew of cool people, but the biased ass mods and overgrowth of faggotry put it's rep in the toilet. Now a REAL shit site is FA Main. That place is beyond dated and it's got a shit community too.


----------



## Saga (Oct 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> The same can be said about DA. It's a fantastic site build with a slew of cool people, but the biased ass mods and overgrowth of faggotry put it's rep in the toilet. Now a REAL shit site is FA Main. That place is beyond dated and it's got a shit community too.


But FA forums still rollin


----------



## Willow (Oct 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> fantastic site build





> DA


I don't understand. Oops, wrong thread. 

dA's new layout is terrible. I think any site that makes you pay money to get rid of the ads is terrible by default. 
Don't suggest ad block to me either.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> The same can be said about DA. It's a fantastic site build with a slew of cool people, but the biased ass mods and overgrowth of faggotry put it's rep in the toilet. Now a REAL shit site is FA Main. That place is beyond dated and it's got a shit community too.


I wouldn't say DA's site is built well. Just sayin'


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 8, 2013)

Machine said:


> I vote Brent Hinds as the best guitarist alive.
> 
> IS THAT UNPOPULAR ENOUGH FOR YOU, INTERNET??



Carlos Santana and Eric Clapton or GTFO.
Best bassists are Les Claypool and Flea.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 8, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Carlos Santana and Eric Clapton or GTFO.
> Best bassists are Les Claypool and Flea.



Flea all the way! Best bassist ever


----------



## Jean Kirstein (Oct 8, 2013)

I. HATE. Sleeping.

It makes me feel gross, and ugh.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 8, 2013)

Ryan Gosling isn't a good actor. He has _one _â€‹look.


----------



## Saga (Oct 8, 2013)

Adalia Rose's mom only used her for money, and as much as people said she was beautiful (appearance), you know deep down that just isnt true. Don't lie to yourself.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 8, 2013)

Final Fantasy games are, for the most part, poorly designed and incredibly stupid.


----------



## Lexicom (Oct 8, 2013)

Razer products are goood!


----------



## Aleu (Oct 8, 2013)

Lexicom said:


> Razer products are goood!



that's an unpopular opinion?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 8, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Final Fantasy games are, for the most part, poorly designed and incredibly stupid.



Pleeeeeaaaaaasssse let me smooch your ENTIRE body.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 9, 2013)

Willow said:


> I've never met a more emotionally unstable group of people. They get so upset over the stupidest things half the time I wonder how they even function outside without throwing a tantrum because some guy made a sandwich joke.
> 
> And then I remember..they don't.



I tread through dangerous waters...without splashing. It takes practice. But in all honesty, not all of the people on Tumblr are how you describe them to be. Of course, any website/fandom always has it's loose bolts so I can see why you would think that.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Pleeeeeaaaaaasssse let me smooch your ENTIRE body.



o bby

No.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 9, 2013)

Quality is not often factored by "you get what you pay for," but rather a gamble.

Because I've seriously had all sorts of really good and really bad shit from expensive brands, and from cheap brands all the same.
And then good and bad shit within the same brands.

I think people want a constant, because who wants to waste their money on something you can't anticipate? But I don't think they're usually actually there.
Reviews are good for that, but if no reviews are present, you're kind of SOL.



It also doesn't help that a lot of things are all made by the same major companies, expensive and cheap alike, just under different branches.


----------



## Lexicom (Oct 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> that's an unpopular opinion?



I dun goofed.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 9, 2013)

I think those anime-ish ball jointed doll things that people pay $50+ for are ugly-looking as fuck.


----------



## Hewge (Oct 9, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I think those anime-ish ball jointed doll things that people pay $50+ for are ugly-looking as fuck.



What are those? Pictures please?!


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't like anime. I'm not fond of the style and I have yet to find one that interests me.

The closest thing to anime that I ever enjoyed was Avatar :/


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 9, 2013)

Hewge said:


> What are those? Pictures please?!



http://angeldolls.co.uk/media/catal...ge/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/7/_/7.jpg

http://www.noupe.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/doll5.jpg

http://www.noupe.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/doll34.jpg

http://24.media.tumblr.com/2bb74fcfdb4eeda87dc6dbf382b99755/tumblr_mou7ow8uIX1swni1xo1_500.jpg


Like, I think the details are really, really nice.
But the bodies and the faces... Eugh.
I got nothing against the Japanese people, but this might be a case of uncanny valley?
That, and they always look anemic and / or sick.



Dire Newt said:


> I don't like anime. I'm not fond of the style and I have yet to find one that interests me.
> 
> The closest thing to anime that I ever enjoyed was Avatar :/


Avatar was awesome, though.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 9, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Avatar was awesome, though.



Avatar was indeed awesome.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> that's an unpopular opinion?



Razer products have all the high-end features but the build quality is very poor and they generally fall apart shortly after the warranty expires.  If you need a high-end mouse, buy Logitech.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 9, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> The closest thing to anime that I ever enjoyed was Avatar



But Avatar wasn't anime.


----------



## Hewge (Oct 9, 2013)

Saliva said:


> But Avatar wasn't anime.



Not the movie(s)...

Derp


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 9, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Not the movie(s)...
> 
> Derp



I wasn't talking about the movie.


----------



## Hewge (Oct 9, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I wasn't talking about the movie.



Oh alright. Wasn't produced in Japan.

It's still in a similar art style though, which is what they were talking about when referring to anime.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 9, 2013)

Lobar said:


> If you need a high-end mouse, buy Logitech.



This SO hard.
My pal got me a Logitech G500 Refresh for my 18th birthday. That was 6 years ago and it's still working like a champ!


----------



## Aleu (Oct 9, 2013)

Saliva said:


> But Avatar wasn't anime.



That's the point of his comment. It's the closest thing to anime.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 9, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> The closest thing to anime that I ever enjoyed was Avatar :/



It was influenced heavily by Japanese Animation, but I guess you can argue it is...to a degree. 
It isn't to me, IMO but enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## Wither (Oct 9, 2013)

What genre even is Avatar in?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 9, 2013)

I was never interested in Avatar. I thought it looked, how do you say it, plain.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 9, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I was never interested in Avatar. I thought it looked, how do you say it, plain.



Pretty much this for me.

I don't mind anime, but I find the martial arts/magic driven kind of story _really_ unappealing. I tried watching Bleach and I couldn't stick with it, Naruto, Dragonball, One Piece, buh I just could never be interested enough.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 9, 2013)

Speaking of Avatar and unpopular opinions, I think Korra was boring and missed the... "spark" of the original show?
Something like that.
But I couldn't get into it.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Pretty much this for me.
> 
> I don't mind anime, but I find the martial arts/magic driven kind of story _really_ unappealing. I tried watching *Bleach* and I couldn't stick with it, *Naruto*, *Dragonball, One Piece*, buh I just could never be interested enough.



Well there's your problem.
Bleach, Naruto, and Dragonball go on far longer than they should have. One Piece was absolute shit to me.

Rating from silly to serious
Excel Saga
Azumanga Daioh (more slice of life-y. It's pretty cute)
Soul Eater
Full Metal Alchemist
Death Note

For unpopular opinion. FMA Brotherhood is shit


----------



## Wither (Oct 9, 2013)

Wait. Death Note was serious? 
Then why did I laugh hysterically whenever I watch it? It's pretty nonsensical.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 9, 2013)

Wither said:


> Wait. Death Note was serious?
> Then why did I laugh hysterically whenever I watch it? It's pretty nonsensical.


Because you're a terrible person and trying to be "edgy"


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm not talking about animu and mango as a whole, I'm talking about the kind centered around martial arts and heroics. I find a majority of those absolute shite, including a lot of western stuff. I just don't like it. I don't even like a single western superhero, let alone anything from the eastern side of the world.

Sci-fi stuff, detective-y stuff, paranormal stuff, slice-of-life stuff, dramas, war-related stuff, those I dig.


----------



## Wither (Oct 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Because you're a terrible person and trying to be "edgy"



Maybe it was just the episodes I stumbled upon. I never _watched_ it, i though it was supposed to be silly.

You're edgy >:c
I was serious.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 9, 2013)

Willow said:


> I've never met a more emotionally unstable group of people. They get so upset over the stupidest things half the time I wonder how they even function outside without throwing a tantrum because some guy made a sandwich joke.
> 
> And then I remember..they don't.


They need to make two types of posts on tumblr, "content" and "posts".  Like content would be videos, art, or such and "posts" would be text stuff.  That way I can block the fuck out of everyone's whining on tumblr and just look at art.  It's what I do for da and such, just block all journals except from people I like as a person.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 9, 2013)

Wither said:


> Maybe it was just the episodes I stumbled upon. I never _watched_ it, i though it was supposed to be silly.
> 
> You're edgy >:c
> I was serious.


"Then why did I laugh hysterically* whenever I watch it*? It's pretty nonsensical."

Few episodes have a bit of comedy in them but the main point is drama.

But no LET'S FUCKING LAUGH BECAUSE HUEHUE IT CAN'T HAPPEN I MEAN THAT'S SO FUCKING RIDICULOUS THAT WRITING A NAME DOWN IN A NOTEBOOK FROM A DEATH GOD CAUSES DEATH

SO FUNY


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Because you're a terrible person and trying to be "edgy"



That's not what edgy means. Stop it. Stop using words incorrectly. This shit's become some sort of buzzword now like hipster or casual.

Aaaagh! Dear god.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Oct 9, 2013)

Edgy should have never become a word period.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 9, 2013)

Saliva said:


> That's not what edgy means. Stop it. Stop using words incorrectly. This shit's become some sort of buzzword now like hipster or casual.
> 
> Aaaagh! Dear god.


Oh my god cuz it's not like words change definition.

Like "gay" for example.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Oct 9, 2013)

First it meant happy.

Then it meant homosexual (I have no idea how this happened).

Now it means dumb, stupid or annoying.

Or are the last two duel-meanings?


----------



## Saga (Oct 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Rating from silly to serious
> *Excel Saga*
> Azumanga Daioh (more slice of life-y. It's pretty cute)
> Soul Eater
> ...


I'm more of a libre office kind of guy


Saliva said:


> That's not what edgy means. Stop it. Stop using words incorrectly. This shit's become some sort of buzzword now like *hipster or casual.*
> 
> Aaaagh! Dear god.


You're a hipster for not using words as they change, mr. 20XX. :V
Also casual has become too casual? lol


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Oh my god cuz it's not like words change definition.
> 
> Like "gay" for example.



Words should not be able to be watered down just so people can spew them up ad nauseam until they lose any and all meaning, leaving people who did not know the previous meaning of the word to create their own new definition based on the sentences that watered them down in the first place.

Also, I never said words don't change definition, and you damn well know that. That does not, however, imply they should be changed. Gay never should have had its meaning changed to mean homosexual, and the only reason it has is because of people like you who go by this shitty "why not" mindset.



But yeah. Go ahead and call me edgy or mad or whatever word intelligent internet people are shitting all over this week.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 9, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Words should not be able to be watered down just so people can spew them up ad nauseam until they lose any and all meaning, leaving people who did not know the previous meaning of the word to create their own new definition based on the sentences that watered them down in the first place.
> 
> Also, I never said words don't change definition, and you damn well know that. That does not, however, imply they should be changed. Gay never should have had its meaning changed to mean homosexual, and the only reason it has is because of people like you who go by this shitty "why not" mindset.
> 
> ...


Who said I said that they should be changed? I'm just saying it is what it is, basically. I'm pretty sure that you can take any adjective from the dictionary, throw a dart at it, and see that twenty years ago, it meant something different and twenty years from now, it'll mean something else.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 9, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Words should not be able to be watered down just so people can spew them up ad nauseam until they lose any and all meaning, leaving people who did not know the previous meaning of the word to create their own new definition based on the sentences that watered them down in the first place.
> 
> Also, I never said words don't change definition, and you damn well know that. That does not, however, imply they should be changed. Gay never should have had its meaning changed to mean homosexual, and the only reason it has is because of people like you who go by this shitty "why not" mindset.
> 
> ...



I feel this way about people using the word "Autism" or "Sperge" as if they're more intelligent-sounding stand-in words for "retarded" or "dysfunctional" or "incompetent".

If they took a little while to sit down with a book about the subject, they'd suddenly feel several notches less intelligent.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Who said I said that they should be changed? I'm just saying it is what it is, basically. I'm pretty sure that you can take any adjective from the dictionary, throw a dart at it, and see that twenty years ago, it meant something different and twenty years from now, it'll mean something else.



Then I do not understand what point you were trying to make in that last post.


----------



## Wither (Oct 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> "Then why did I laugh hysterically* whenever I watch it*? It's pretty nonsensical."
> 
> Few episodes have a bit of comedy in them but the main point is drama.
> 
> ...


I didn't knoooow :c


----------



## Aleu (Oct 9, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Then I do not understand what point you were trying to make in that last post.


Oh for cryin' out loud.



Aleu said:


> Who said I said that they should be changed? *I'm just saying it is what it is,* basically. I'm pretty sure that you can take any adjective from the dictionary, throw a dart at it, and see that twenty years ago, it meant something different and twenty years from now, it'll mean something else.



Gay's definition changed over time. The definition of "hipster" has changed. So has a lot of words, especially in regards to slang.

So, for the love of god, stop getting your testes in a twist because someone used slang in context.

Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Oh for cryin' out loud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're starting to sound like a broken record.

I can tell when an argument is not going to head anywhere.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 9, 2013)

Saliva said:


> You're starting to sound like a broken record.
> 
> I can tell when an argument is not going to head anywhere.



Yeah you know when you ask the same question twice you're going to get the same answer twice :V


----------



## Wither (Oct 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> So, for the love of god, stop getting your testes in a twist because someone used slang in context.



A twisted teste results in excruciating pain and, over time, will lose blood flow and die OR it receives to much blood pressure and explodes. It requires testicular surgery to fix and it will forever hurt like a bitch. You can never do anything that puts stress on them again because they now have a high chance of rupturing.... that and it's extremely tender. 

This phrase should never be used lightly >:c


----------



## Willow (Oct 9, 2013)

Wither said:


> This phrase should never be used lightly >:c


Don't ever use words unless you're using them in their archaic or literal meanings. Don't even use them figuratively. :V


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2013)

Arguing over words. 

...

FAF can be something else.


----------



## Wither (Oct 9, 2013)

Willow said:


> Don't ever use words unless you're using them in their archaic or literal meanings. Don't even use them figuratively. :V



I wasn't being serious. I was more poking fun at this retarded argument.

and exploding testicles are a large phobia of mine... for obvious reasons. Ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 9, 2013)

Wither said:


> I wasn't being serious. I was more poking fun at this retarded argument.
> 
> and exploding testicles are a large phobia of mine... for obvious reasons. Ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow.


I wouldn't suggest watching/reading Dreamcatcher then...


----------



## Wither (Oct 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I wouldn't suggest watching/reading Dreamcatcher then...


Now I'm curious. 
Curious and scared.


----------



## Lexicom (Oct 9, 2013)

Skittles are the best thing.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 9, 2013)

Lexicom said:


> Skittles are the best thing.



Who doesn't like Skittles?


----------



## Jags (Oct 9, 2013)

All talent shows are a waste of time.


----------



## Saga (Oct 9, 2013)

M & Ms are the best thing.
Also, Typing With A Cap In Each Word Doesnt Make Text Better To Read Or Make Your Ad Better.


----------



## Neon Poi (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't like twizzlers. I only like red vines.


----------



## Percy (Oct 9, 2013)

Saga said:


> ]Also, Typing With A Cap In Each Word Doesnt Make Text Better To Read Or Make Your Ad Better.


I'm fairly sure a lot of people think the same way. People who do that are annoying.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 9, 2013)

Dish's Hopper is actually a fine TV asset. I've never watched such a clear high-quality picture as so.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 9, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Who doesn't like Skittles?


-raises hand-

You should be reading your class's syllabus instead of asking stupid questions all the time about when things are due.


----------



## LadyToorima (Oct 9, 2013)

Tiny cars are awesome cars. q.q


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 10, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I don't like twizzlers. I only like red vines.



I like those Starburst knock off rainbow Twizzlers.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 10, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I don't like twizzlers. I only like red vines.



Aren't red vines those plastic tubes that taste like Tylenol?


----------



## Jags (Oct 10, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> Tiny cars are awesome cars. q.q



That's only unpopular with people who have never driven one hard. The mix of terror at the threat of making it fall over with the sheer chuckability is an awesome mix. I had a tiny Pug on rent for a day and i spent the entire day throwing it around.


----------



## Baron Kriege (Oct 10, 2013)

I condone mass murder.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 10, 2013)

Baron Kriege said:


> I condone mass murder.



You might wanna go here instead: http://www.stormfront.org/forum/


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 10, 2013)

Baron Kriege said:


> I condone mass murder.



CRAAAAAAWLIIIIIIING IIIIIIIIIN MY SKIIIIIIIIIN


----------



## Wither (Oct 10, 2013)

Gibby said:


> You might wanna go here instead: http://www.stormfront.org/forum/


I lol'd so hard. 
Then I cried when the realization of this being a real hit me. 
Faith in humanity waning...  

(loljk, I lost faith 3 years ago)


----------



## Yknups (Oct 10, 2013)

I sympathize with school shooters and other rampage killers.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 10, 2013)

Hitler did nothing wrong!


----------



## Wither (Oct 10, 2013)

I think you're all nice, logical people.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 10, 2013)

I think someone should man up and enslave the world already...


----------



## Yknups (Oct 10, 2013)

Justin Bieber is a musical genius.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 10, 2013)

Yknups said:


> Justin Bieber is a musical genius.



He's not bad but certainly not a musical genius.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 10, 2013)

I find modern Mario to be a bottom barrel platforming experience as of 2007. Mega Man x Street Fighter, 9, and 10 were better games than anything Mario's released in the last 6 years and those were dated by about 6 games. 

I'd say the pretentious QuIrKY PuzZLe PlatFOrMerS from every indie dev ever are worse, but they're made by significantly smaller teams and aren't charging $35-50 for regressive rehashed shyte. The plumber can do better.



Yknups said:


> Justin Bieber is a musical genius.



Everytime you post, I look over to your avatar and it makes your responses look like you've found a revelation. You could say "cheese is mildly satisfying" and to me, it'd look like you found an Elder Scroll or something. 
Keep that picture. My simple mind amuses me.


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Oct 10, 2013)

Unpopular opinions...just about everything I say is consider one, like for example dead baby jokes are funny


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 10, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> Unpopular opinions...just about everything I say is consider one, like for example dead baby jokes are funny



you gonna start again m8
too soon


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Oct 11, 2013)

Unpopular opinion number 2...youtube is the worst thing to happen to me
Unpopular opinion number 3...well, this is more fact then opinion. My doctor told me I was likely to develope and die from cancer by the age of 40(fucking genetics am I right).
Unpopular opinion number 4...Myspace is better then facebook.
I got alot more but there all just as stupid


----------



## KnightmareFenrirson (Oct 11, 2013)

*deep sigh* hope I'm not made to regret posting this, but I think females should be allowed to serve in combat, or any MOS they want. Also I think out canine warriors should get the exact same treatment and respect as our human warriors.
The fact that you have a vagina should not prevent you from getting a job. No one should be allowed to force their opinion onto someone else's lifestyle. (same goes with same sex marriage, if you are against it, especially if it's for religious reasons, you're just a douche)

Before anyone tries saying females don't belong in the military because they are weak, I've seen females pick up a M2HB machine gun (84 lbs) with one hand, and bench 250. So suck it!

Now who will tell me females belong in the kitchen? Anyone? Grr now I'm in a fighting mood!


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

KnightmareFenrirson said:


> Now who will tell me females belong in the kitchen? Anyone? Grr now I'm in a fighting mood!


It's kinda insulting that you just assume that we're a bunch of sexist pricks here.


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Oct 11, 2013)

KnightmareFenrirson said:


> *deep sigh* hope I'm not made to regret posting this, but I think females should be allowed to serve in combat, or any MOS they want. Also I think out canine warriors should get the exact same treatment and respect as our human warriors.
> The fact that you have a vagina should not prevent you from getting a job. No one should be allowed to force their opinion onto someone else's lifestyle. (same goes with same sex marriage, if you are against it, especially if it's for religious reasons, you're just a douche)
> 
> Before anyone tries saying females don't belong in the military because they are weak, I've seen females pick up a M2HB machine gun (84 lbs) with one hand, and bench 250. So suck it!
> ...


I believe they do allow females to serve in combat roles in the military, i kind of disaprove this just because i don't want some mother dying in combat and leaving behind her kids


----------



## Percy (Oct 11, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> I believe they do allow females to serve in combat roles in the military, i kind of disaprove this just because i don't want some mother dying in combat and leaving behind her kids


It's not like they don't have a choice...


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't understand that "This'd___ Time in ___Post" WHAT DOES IT MEAN!


----------



## Misomie (Oct 11, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> I believe they do allow females to serve in combat roles in the military, i kind of disaprove this just because i don't want some mother dying in combat and leaving behind her kids


So it's fine for a father/husband to die and leave behind his kids/wife?


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Oct 11, 2013)

Misomie said:


> So it's fine for a father/husband to die and leave behind his kids/wife?


oh god I've opened pandora's box! I'll just not reply to any further comments


----------



## KnightmareFenrirson (Oct 11, 2013)

They've just recently started opening a few combat roles, but they're still unwilling to open up all MOS's 100%. There are ways to get around it (I served in a combat position, and I'm a female). I think it's interesting finding out why some people don't support it (so I thank you for your input), but the same could be said about fathers, sons, etc. I met a guy who got his girlfriend pregnant on purpose just before he went over in case he died she "had something to remember him by". I thought to myself "Are you serious? You set up this poor girl to be a single mother?" Seems selfish to me. But hey, that's their choice. I'm single, no kids, and that will never change. 
I will always maintain that no one is so important that their opinion should prevent someone else from making a decision for themselves.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> I don't understand that "This'd___ Time in ___Post" WHAT DOES IT MEAN!



...really? It's so fucking straightforward


----------



## KnightmareFenrirson (Oct 11, 2013)

My apologies if I came off as a prick. Every single time I've ever tried talking about anything female related "get back to the kitchen" seems to be everyone's catchphrase.


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> ...really? It's so fucking straightforward


nope dont have a clue


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> nope dont have a clue


-facepalms-

if I have three apples in one basket how many apples in how many baskets do I have?


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> -facepalms-
> 
> if I have three apples in one basket how many apples in how many baskets do I have?


okay this only causes further confusing.
you still have three apples in one basket but what abot the This'd thing I was talking about


----------



## Machine (Oct 11, 2013)

KnightmareFenrirson said:


> My apologies if I came off as a prick. Every single time I've ever tried talking about anything female related "get back to the kitchen" seems to be everyone's catchphrase.


Where are these people you're talking to? 4chan?


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> okay this only causes further confusing.
> you still have three apples in one basket but what abot the This'd thing I was talking about



...

You are terminally stupid


----------



## Machine (Oct 11, 2013)

I think the young people who say they are fans of the Beatles are just tweens trying to look edgy.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> I think the young people who say they are fans of the Beatles are just tweens trying to look edgy.



How young? Cuz I love me some Beatles.


----------



## KnightmareFenrirson (Oct 11, 2013)

Oh no, I've heard stories of how those people interact with eachother and I have banned myself from that site. Mostly facebook and random people in school and on the streets. Seems to be the common consensus. I should have known fursare a lot more open minded then others. I'm not used to interacting with people so please excuse my faux pas.


----------



## Machine (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> How young? Cuz I love me some Beatles.


I said tweens, which I feel is thirteen to fifteen years old.



KnightmareFenrirson said:


> Oh no, I've heard stories of how those people interact with eachother and I have banned myself from that site. Mostly facebook and random people in school and on the streets. Seems to be the common consensus. I should have known fursare a lot more open minded then others. I'm not used to interacting with people so please excuse my faux pas.


Ha ha I remember high school people. I love this culture of sexual repression and anger borne of virginity and the social stigma it appears to carry. Ha ha ha ha.



> I should have known fursare a lot more open minded then others.


Don't think this.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

KnightmareFenrirson said:


> Oh no, I've heard stories of how those people interact with eachother and I have banned myself from that site. Mostly facebook and random people in school and on the streets. Seems to be the common consensus. I should have known fursare a lot more open minded then others. I'm not used to interacting with people so please excuse my faux pas.



Use the Reply With Quote button. It clears a lot of confusion



Machine said:


> I said tweens, which I feel is thirteen to fifteen years old.



isn't the point of Tween is before teen? Otherwise it's just...teen


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> ...
> 
> You are terminally stupid


yes i may be but your question apples and baskets geez where did that come from and the insult man there guys my pride or something


----------



## Namba (Oct 11, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> I don't understand that "This'd___ Time in ___Post" WHAT DOES IT MEAN!


Have you tried switching it to wumbo?


----------



## Machine (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> isn't the point of Tween is before teen? Otherwise it's just...teen


I've forgotten the original usage of the term and now I just use it to describe hipsters.


----------



## KnightmareFenrirson (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Use the Reply With Quote button. It clears a lot of confusion
> 
> 
> I've learned something new today


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> yes i may be but your question apples and baskets geez where did that come from and the insult man there guys my pride or something



it's called an analogy
If that's too hard for you to understand, an analogy is a comparison to two different things for simple people.

The apples are this's, the baskets are posts.

Do you understand now or is that still too hard to comprehend? Should I use smaller words?


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> it's called an analogy
> If that's too hard for you to understand, an analogy is a comparison to two different things for simple people.
> 
> The apples are this's, the baskets are posts.
> ...


yeah plea n tank u


----------



## KnightmareFenrirson (Oct 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> I said tweens, which I feel is thirteen to fifteen years old.
> 
> Ha ha I remember high school people. I love this culture of sexual repression and anger borne of virginity and the social stigma it appears to carry. Ha ha ha ha.
> 
> Don't think this.




Problem is, it carries into adulthood now  I've heard 30-something yr old men say the "back to the kitchen" thing too many times. 
as for sexual  repression, all I've witness is people crawling on eachother like stray  dogs, though the dogs are more emotionally attached to eachother.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> I've forgotten the original usage of the term and now I just use it to describe hipsters.



I would welcome tweens that enjoy the Beatles. It means that the  parents are raising them right. The test would be to name all the  members and five of their songs.



Reaginicwolf said:


> yeah plea n tank u



And here I thought you were actually going to try to stop being a terrible poster.

Actually I never believed it. No one means anything by their shitty apology threads


----------



## Namba (Oct 11, 2013)

Seriously, screw age. You're never too young or too old to appreciate The Beatles.



Reaginicwolf said:


> yeah plea n *tank u*


Yeah, speaking of tanked, come back once you're sober.


----------



## Wither (Oct 11, 2013)

Misomie said:


> So it's fine for a father/husband to die and leave behind his kids/wife?


I support equality and all that shit, but you have to admit that the mother is extremely important in the early stages. I do believe it's actually very natural for the mother to care for the child, instinct wise. 

Women and men _do_ have different brains and thought processes, as well as the many other differences, which none are effected by society. Just like in nature, the female almost always care for the young.
 I mean hell, they were created, fed, and birthed from the mother. That has to mean something, right? There's a connection that you don't get with fathers. 


Reaginicwolf said:


> I don't understand that "This'd___ Time in ___Post" WHAT DOES IT MEAN!


Epeen


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Oct 11, 2013)

Unpopular opinion number 5...Illuminatia, enough said.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

Wither said:


> I support equality and all that shit, but you have to admit that the mother is extremely important in the early stages. I do believe it's actually very natural for the mother to care for the child, instinct wise.
> 
> Women and men _do_ have different brains and thought processes, as well as the many other differences, which none are effected by society. Just like in nature, *the female almost always care for the young.*
> I mean hell, they were created, fed, and birthed from the mother. That has to mean something, right? There's a connection that you don't get with fathers.


Son I think you need to pay more attention to nature shows.

Also, birthing doesn't mean jack shit. There's no connection just because of a birth. Mothers also don't spontaneously babby. That requires a father.


----------



## Machine (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I would welcome tweens that enjoy the Beatles. *It means that the  parents are raising them right.* The test would be to name all the  members and five of their songs.


Oh yeah.

Thanks for raising me right, Dad.



Namba said:


> Seriously, screw age. You're never too young or too old to appreciate The Beatles.


When I was very little and still into hard, hard rock (translated from my childhood definition known as "Linkin Park and whatever else my sister listened to"), I used to wonder, "How can my dad listen to that awful, awful music".

I was a goofy child.


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> And here I thought you were actually going to try to stop being a terrible poster.
> 
> Actually I never believed it. No one means anything by their shitty apology threads


I never said I would stop being a terrible poster, if u haven't notice this is the unpopular opinion thread so I'm free to post all the terrible post I want here based on the thread topic which would be my opinion.


----------



## Percy (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> The test would be to name all the  members and five of their songs.


I'm not an avid listener of the Beatles, let alone a huge fan of them, and I can do that. Hooray for being raised right?


----------



## Machine (Oct 11, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> I never said I would stop being a terrible poster, if u haven't notice this is the unpopular opinion thread so I'm free to post all the terrible post I want here based on the thread topic which would be my opinion.


Shitposting is against the rules, you dense motherfucker.


----------



## Namba (Oct 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> Thanks for raising me right, Dad.
> 
> ...


Those were dark times indeed. I laugh now thinking about what I used to consider hard rock. Linkin Park was one of them.



Machine said:


> Shitposting is against the rules, you dense motherfucker.


So's drunk posting. Seriously, I can't be the only one who believes this guy is perpetually shit-faced.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 11, 2013)

@Wither- I get what you mean and I know what you're talking about (insticts because the female used more energy ad must ensure it wasn't a waste and the instant hormonal bonding between mother and child). However society allows for human fathers to be more involved in child rearing. That's why I think it's unfair that to think a mother loves her child more than the father. That's just society saying men can't have emotions and all that garbage and aren't as important to the child as the mother is. I believe in general that both parents should be involved with the child.


----------



## Machine (Oct 11, 2013)

Namba said:


> Those were dark times indeed. I laugh now thinking about what I used to consider hard rock. Linkin Park was one of them.


And I used to think I was such a badass. :[


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

Percy said:


> I'm not an avid listener of the Beatles, let alone a huge fan of them, and I can do that. Hooray for being raised right?



You're not a tween though :V



Machine said:


> And I used to think I was such a badass. :[


I didn't get into Linkin Park until...2010 ish.
I'm normally late to the music fad thing


----------



## Machine (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I didn't get into Linkin Park until...2010 ish.
> I'm normally late to the music fad thing


Early in my youth, I picked up my older sister's musical tastes. The only artists I favor from that collection still is Tool, Deftones, and the Foo Fighters. Then all the other stuff I love, I just got into on my own by sticking my ear to a radio every night. Good times.


----------



## KnightmareFenrirson (Oct 11, 2013)

Misomie said:


> @Wither- I get what you mean and I know what you're talking about (insticts because the female used more energy ad must ensure it wasn't a waste and the instant hormonal bonding between mother and child). However society allows for human fathers to be more involved in child rearing. That's why I think it's unfair that to think a mother loves her child more than the father. That's just society saying men can't have emotions and all that garbage and aren't as important to the child as the mother is. I believe in general that both parents should be involved with the child.



I agree. From a scientific standpoint, when a dog and human bond, the hormone released in the brain is the exact same one that is released when a mother bonds with her baby. If a human and dog can bond that closely, a human male and his own offspring should be able to do the same. Plus, there's a reason why people end up paying eachother child support.... because it takes two parents to raise a child.

Also, I could make the seahorse argument here, male seahorses carry, birth, and rear their young...


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> Early in my youth, I picked up my older sister's musical tastes. The only artists I favor from that collection still is Tool, Deftones, and the Foo Fighters. Then all the other stuff I love, I just got into on my own by sticking my ear to a radio every night. Good times.


I don't have any siblings.
:C


KnightmareFenrirson said:


> I agree. From a scientific standpoint, when a dog and human bond, the hormone released in the brain is the exact same one that is released when a mother bonds with her baby. If a human and dog can bond that closely, a human male and his own offspring should be able to do the same. Plus, there's a reason why people end up paying eachother child support....* because it takes two parents to raise a child.*
> 
> Also, I could make the seahorse argument here, male seahorses carry, birth, and rear their young...



Paying child support is not the same thing as raising a child. You need far more than money.


----------



## Namba (Oct 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> Early in my youth, I picked up my older sister's musical tastes. The only artists I favor from that collection still is *Tool, Deftones, and the Foo Fighters*. Then all the other stuff I love, I just got into on my own by sticking my ear to a radio every night. Good times.


YESYESYESYESYES


----------



## Wither (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Son I think you need to pay more attention to nature shows.
> 
> Also, birthing doesn't mean jack shit. There's no connection just because of a birth. Mothers also don't spontaneously babby. That requires a father.



Well I fucking know that. 

Look, fuck all that smart people shit. Personally, losing my mother would severely impact our family structure. From personal experience you females are a generally more caring then us fuckhead mamillions. 

I also know for a goddamn fact that I couldn't raise a kid on my own. 

In fact (disregarding birthing. This is theoretical and it's mine, shut up) I couldn't survive without yall penisless folks. I really couldn't and for many reasons. 

I AM SAYING WE SUCK AND WE NEED YOU BUT YOU COULD PROBABLY MAKE DUE WITHOUT US IF YOU HAD TOO.


----------



## Machine (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't have any siblings.
> :C


I have two, a younger sister and an older sister. Being the middle child is not fun, but I've been a blessing to my parents so far by being a quiet little thing that never wants to rock the boat.



Namba said:


> YESYESYESYESYES


YES. *YES.*â€‹


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

Wither said:


> Well I fucking know that.
> 
> Look, fuck all that smart people shit. Personally, losing my mother would severely impact our family structure. From personal experience you females are a generally more caring then us fuckhead mamillions.
> 
> ...


Cuz your mother equates all the mothers out there. :V

Point being, neither is automatically a "better parent" or whatever the shit. That's sexist bullshit.


----------



## KnightmareFenrirson (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't have any siblings.
> :C
> 
> 
> Paying child support is not the same thing as raising a child. You need far more than money.



True. But my point is that all the responsibility can't be lumped onto one person. "It takes a village to raise a child". Hell, the kid could be raised by their two gay uncles nd turn out a functioning member of society. A "mother" doesn't necessarily have to be in the picture. A friend of mine, who is a male, is currently raising 4 kids by himself because their mothers are druggies and are in jail. He decided to be a man and stay with his kids and raise them. The mothers decided to be selfish and do stupid, harmful things. Some kids are better off without their "mommy".


----------



## Wither (Oct 11, 2013)

Misomie said:


> @Wither- I get what you mean and I know what you're talking about (insticts because the female used more energy ad must ensure it wasn't a waste and the instant hormonal bonding between mother and child). However society allows for human fathers to be more involved in child rearing. That's why I think it's unfair that to think a mother loves her child more than the father. That's just society saying men can't have emotions and all that garbage and aren't as important to the child as the mother is. I believe in general that both parents should be involved with the child.


As a male of the human species I had no bloody clue about any of that.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

Wither said:


> As a male of the human species I had no bloody clue about any of that.



You being male has no bearing on what you understand. It's just plain ignorance.



KnightmareFenrirson said:


> True. But my point is that all the  responsibility can't be lumped onto one person. "It takes a village to  raise a child". Hell, the kid could be raised by their two gay uncles nd  turn out a functioning member of society. A "mother" doesn't  necessarily have to be in the picture. A friend of mine, who is a male,  is currently raising 4 kids by himself because their mothers are  druggies and are in jail. He decided to be a man and stay with his kids  and raise them. The mothers decided to be selfish and do stupid, harmful  things. Some kids are better off without their "mommy".


You just went and contradicted yourself. I never said a mother had to be included. I said child support =/= child raising What the fuck, guy.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 11, 2013)

@Wither- I've actually had very bad experiences with females to the point I trust males more and feel they care more. My mom screwed up my life for a period of time. Personally, I couldn't stand a world of only females, I'd go insane. (I have the hardest time getting along with females for extended periods of time without getting annoyed or angry)


----------



## Wither (Oct 11, 2013)

Holy fuck, is that a bird over there?


----------



## KnightmareFenrirson (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> You being male has no bearing on what you understand. It's just plain ignorance.
> 
> 
> You just went and contradicted yourself. I never said a mother had to be included. I said child support =/= child raising What the fuck, guy.



....and I agreed with you. It takes more then one to raise a kid. I was just using an example....


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

Wither said:


> Well I didn't mean that.
> 
> Not really "better parent", but more "different roles". It's really hard to explain, so ima concede to "Fuck it, ain't either of us dying. We were in each other and jwo we're


Roles don't exist.



KnightmareFenrirson said:


> ....and I agreed with you. It takes  more then one to raise a kid. I was just using an example....


No, you're not agreeing with me. At all.
It doesn't take more than one to raise a kid. A single parent can do just fine EVEN WITHOUT CHILD SUPPORT.


----------



## Wither (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Cuz your mother equates all the mothers out there. :V
> 
> Point being, neither is automatically a "better parent" or whatever the shit. That's sexist bullshit.


Fuck it. Ain't none of us dying with a child. We were in each other and now we're in this parenting shit together. We need each other cuz this ain't gonna be easy, baby. Let's kiss, make up, and get on with this shit.


----------



## KnightmareFenrirson (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Roles don't exist.
> 
> 
> No, you're not agreeing with me. At all.
> It doesn't take more than one to raise a kid. A single parent can do just fine EVEN WITHOUT CHILD SUPPORT.



ok... ok... you're obviously not listening to me. I'll just leave before you blow up. Peace out everyone.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

Wither said:


> Fuck it. Ain't none of us dying with a child. We were in each other and now we're in this parenting shit together. We need each other cuz this ain't gonna be easy, baby. Let's kiss, make up, and get on with this shit.


no



KnightmareFenrirson said:


> ok... ok... you're obviously not listening to me.



God this is so fucking ironic


----------



## Misomie (Oct 11, 2013)

I think a couple in which one gets pregnant shouldn't take the relationship to the next level just because of the child. This might lead to troubles later down the road. Abortion should be considered instead. What I mean is, "OMG! I'm pregnant! Let's get married for the baby!" No, just no. People should get into relationships and stay in them because they want to, not because they "have to."


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I think a couple in which one gets pregnant shouldn't take the relationship to the next level just because of the child. This might lead to troubles later down the road. Abortion should be considered instead. What I mean is, "OMG! I'm pregnant! Let's get married for the baby!" No, just no. People should get into relationships and stay in them because they want to, not because they "have to."



My cousin did this to pressure her ex-husband into marrying her. Then had another kid to keep him from divorcing.
Well that didn't work and now she has two kids and doesn't do shit to take care of them.


----------



## Wither (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> no



Fuck, fine. We'll just deal with each other for the sake of this child.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

Wither said:


> Fuck, fine. We'll just deal with each other for the sake of this child.



Ain't nobody got time for that


----------



## Wither (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Ain't nobody got time for that



Shoulda fucking thought of that before having a child. 
Don't fucking make me bring you on the Maury show, I will not raise the little shit on my own. 


OT: Hufflepuff suuuuucks


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Roles don't exist.



ROLE MODELS DON'T EXIST NO ONE TELLS YOU SO IT COMES TO THIS
ROLE MODELS DON'T EXIST ROLE MODELS DON'T EXAAAAAAST


----------



## Corto (Oct 11, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> I never said I would stop being a terrible poster, if u haven't notice this is the unpopular opinion thread so I'm free to post all the terrible post I want here based on the thread topic which would be my opinion.



No, that's retarded. This is for posting unpopular opinions, not for posting stupid shit. If you think this is free license to spam, you'll be out of here in a hurry. So start shitposting and you won't make anymore posts.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 11, 2013)

Some of TAA's videos aren't too bad.
SOME. Like...4 out of the 600+ he's uploaded.


----------



## Namba (Oct 11, 2013)

Obama is a huge tool for being against the legalization of marijuana.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 11, 2013)

Namba said:


> Obama is a huge tool for being against the legalization of marijuana.



I don't think that's a popular opinion.

Weed isn't something I'm into, nor enthused about, but I think it causes a huge amount of trouble for what it's really worth.

I think they could learn a few things from the portugese, their drug laws are more lax than that of the Americans (and many others) and they also have less of a struggle with drugs.


----------



## Recel (Oct 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I don't think that's a popular opinion.



An unpopular opinion in the unpopular opinions thread? By god, how dares he!


And legalizing drugs to some extent might "lessen the struggle", but not because it's fine and dandy, harmless or shit like that, but because they just have to care about a smaller group of drug addicts than in countries where all drugs are illegal.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 11, 2013)

Recel said:


> An unpopular opinion in the unpopular opinions thread? By god, how dares he!
> 
> 
> And legalizing drugs to some extent might "lessen the struggle", but not because it's fine and dandy, harmless or shit like that, but because they just have to care about a smaller group of drug addicts than in countries where all drugs are illegal.



fffffffff I meant to put "unpopular".

And yeah, the portugese treat drugs as something closer to a health issue than a crime. But giving drugs (incl. hard drugs) a level of legality reduces/removes the opportunity for stuff like dangerous drug cartels. It doesn't remove the problem of violence and crime related to drugs, but it gives it a significant reduction. There's no _need_ to step outside the law to get what you want. And since drugs are a more open issue like alcohol/smoking, it further reduces the problem and potential abuse.

Back in my high school, we had a series of lessons about drugs, but it wasn't about avoiding them, it was about staying safe whilst doing them.


----------



## Recel (Oct 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> fffffffff I meant to put "unpopular".
> 
> And yeah, the portugese treat drugs as something closer to a health issue than a crime. But giving drugs (incl. hard drugs) a level of legality reduces/removes the opportunity for stuff like dangerous drug cartels. It doesn't remove the problem of violence and crime related to drugs, but it gives it a significant reduction. There's no _need_ to step outside the law to get what you want. And since drugs are a more open issue like alcohol/smoking, it further reduces the problem and potential abuse.
> 
> Back in my high school, we had a series of lessons about drugs, but it wasn't about avoiding them, it was about staying safe whilst doing them.



You see that's one thing I don't agree with. Sure, less problems with crime and law, but the problems just move from one place to the other. It's not a real reduction of problems, it's just moved around. In this case from law to health basically. But I know the thinking "If we don't feel like it's a problem, than it's aaallll fine".


----------



## Lobar (Oct 11, 2013)

Namba said:


> Obama is a huge tool for being against the legalization of marijuana.



Being openly in favor of legalizing pot would be political suicide.


----------



## Machine (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm not a smoker of anything, but...

I think marijuana should be legalized because, fuck it, you put worse things in your body that are legal. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 11, 2013)

Recel said:


> You see that's one thing I don't agree with. Sure, less problems with crime and law, but the problems just move from one place to the other. It's not a real reduction of problems, it's just moved around. In this case from law to health basically. But I know the thinking "If we don't feel like it's a problem, than it's aaallll fine".



Well I think that armed/muscled gangs giving shit to a local populace and even towards/via government personnel (see Mexico and other places in that general area) is more of a problem than individuals _choosing_ to slowly kill themselves with drug abuse. And the former problem can be further reduced by treating it as a health issue one can recover from, and the reduced stigmatisation and legal consequences gives people greater freedom to come out about their issues with far less fears of being ostracized or facing legal consequences.

You're right that it doesn't simply move problems and get rid of them, you're right that problems merely just get adjusted and moved around, but you have to admit that some problems are far, far worse than others.


----------



## Recel (Oct 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> I think marijuana should be legalized because, fuck it, you put worse things in your body that are legal. :I



I don't think that logic really get's anything good done. If people do something worse to them self, that doesn't means we should just "fuck it" and throw more onto the pile.



Gibby said:


> Well I think that armed/muscled gangs giving shit  to a local populace and even towards/via government personnel (see  Mexico and other places in that general area) is more of a problem than  individuals _choosing_ to slowly kill themselves with drug abuse.  And the former problem can be further reduced by treating it as a  health issue one can recover from, and the reduced stigmatisation and  legal consequences gives people greater freedom to come out about their  issues with far less fears of being ostracized or facing legal  consequences.
> 
> You're right that it doesn't simply move problems and get rid of them,  you're right that problems merely just get adjusted and moved around,  but you have to admit that some problems are far, far worse than  others.



I understand some problems are worse than others, but as I said in my first response:
_..."lessen the struggle", but not  because it's fine and dandy, harmless or shit like that..._

It mends the problem, but doesn't fixes it. Less crimes and violence, but than you still have drugs that can potentially fuck up someones life, not only due to the health problems, but socially too.
So less people die in gunfights, but potentially more can fuck up their own life because it's legal to do so. And I don't believe in the logic that it's their choice, their problem.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Oct 11, 2013)

Ok, I know this will end up upsetting everyone here, from how unpopular it is in this site, but here goes;

"I often agree with what I hear from talk radio." 

(hides inside a cold war nuclear bunker.)


----------



## Willow (Oct 11, 2013)

Recel said:


> And I don't believe in the logic that it's their choice, their problem.


Basically this. I believe drug addictions are considered victimless crimes since the victim isn't as apparent but someone is indirectly affected by Person A's choice. 
The only thing that legalizing certain drugs would do is create prison space and tax revenue. Those are the only direct benefits of that. 

Also it kind of begs the question (or maybe not) of how certain countries could get away with it and it be perfectly fine and others can't. imo America's one of the countries that can't fully yet because we have this tendency to abuse the privileges handed to us because "freedom". Something to keep in mind.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 11, 2013)

Willow said:


> Basically this. I believe drug addictions are considered victimless crimes since the victim isn't as apparent but someone is indirectly affected by Person A's choice.



They are considered as such, but don't forget that help and interventions are something that should be emphasised upon. Not arrests.


----------



## Willow (Oct 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> They are considered as such, but don't forget that help and interventions are something that should be emphasised upon. Not arrests.


Hence why I said one of the benefits of legalization is the creation of prison space. I was only explaining why the whole "their choice, their problem" idea didn't really work.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 11, 2013)

Recel said:


> I don't think that logic really get's anything good done. If people do something worse to them self, that doesn't means we should just "fuck it" and throw more onto the pile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"We need to send people to prison so they don't fuck up their life."

What?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 11, 2013)

I thought DMC was an okay game. The gameplay was enjoyable enough and everything else was so completely absurd that it was hilarious.


----------



## Recel (Oct 11, 2013)

Lobar said:


> "We need to send people to prison so they don't fuck up their life."
> 
> What?



Where did I mention prison or arresting? Yeah, you only assumed that, because by jolly it's either free, legal drugs or prison! No other possible solution can be made, at all! Ever! The very fiber of the universe denies it!!!

>.>


----------



## Lobar (Oct 11, 2013)

Recel said:


> Where did I mention prison or arresting? Yeah, you only assumed that, because by jolly it's either free, legal drugs or prison! No other possible solution can be made, at all! Ever! The very fiber of the universe denies it!!!
> 
> >.>



Generally, prison is that thing that happens when someone does another thing that isn't legal.

Yeah, I know decriminalizing is an option, but you made no mention of it and appeared to be arguing in favor of the status quo (which involves prison).


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 11, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I thought DMC was an okay game. The gameplay was enjoyable enough and everything else was so completely absurd that it was hilarious.



Same. It tried some new things so it wasn't completely regressive and really Devil May Cry isn't a shining series to begin with. 2 and 4 were awful. 1 is dated. 3's the only one deserving of serious praise. 5 is different at least. I liked it.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Same. It tried some new things so it wasn't completely regressive and really Devil May Cry isn't a shining series to begin with. 2 and 4 were awful. 1 is dated. 3's the only one deserving of serious praise. 5 is different at least. I liked it.



It's not 5.
It's a reboot.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 11, 2013)

Gmod loses its novelty after like ten minutes.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 11, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Gmod loses its novelty after like ten minutes.



I only ever played it for Trouble in Terrorist Town.

---

Minecraft is uninteresting and not very fun.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 11, 2013)

^What the snake tamer said. 

I got bored after a week of Minecraft. But don't say that to it's pretentious elitist fanbase!!! Because it just means you're uncreative or a dirty, filthy, undesirable Call of Duty player...becaaauuuse playing Call of Duty is inherently a bad thing today. Maybe to fuckheads, but actual PEOPLE shouldn't give a shit.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 11, 2013)

Sword Art Online is an awful tv show.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 11, 2013)

Minecraft is sort of a perspective thing, really.

You had to have _been_ there in the beginning, you know? It was this thing we watched grow.

Then Reddit kiddies got a hold of it and its potential was fucking wrecked.


----------



## Wither (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> It's not 5.
> It's a reboot.



5th game to be released. 

It seems unpopular to not give a fuck about little tiny technicalities that affect nothing.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

Wither said:


> 5th game to be released.
> 
> It seems unpopular to not give a fuck about little tiny technicalities that affect nothing.



that doesn't make it DMC 5 any more than The Amazing Spiderman is Spiderman 4
A reboot is literally restarting the franchise. That's why is called a "reboot". Especially since the story is different from the original.


----------



## Machine (Oct 11, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Gmod loses its novelty after like ten minutes.


It would be fun to play if I had friends who play it.

Entering a random online game stresses my social anxiety. :[


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 11, 2013)

Lobar said:


> "We need to send people to prison so they don't fuck up their life."
> 
> What?



Reminds me of this line in a Discworld book where one of the characters says that they put all their politicians in prison after they're elected as a matter of common sense.


----------



## Percy (Oct 11, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I only ever played it for Trouble in Terrorist Town.


I've told myself that I was going to try it but never got around to it. It sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 11, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Sword Art Online is an awful tv show.



I love how you fucking come out of nowhere after a 3 month sleep. lol

And I agree. I'm sick of most modern anime.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 11, 2013)

Nutella isn't all its cracked up to be. Its not bad, but its not THAT good. I prefer peanut butter.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> It's not 5.
> It's a reboot.





XoPachi said:


> What grinds my gears is when people get mad when I use a number to denote a certain game in a series. For example, I don't call Bioshock Infinite "Bioshock Infinite". I call Bioshock Infinite "Bioshock 3". The reasoning should be as obvious as a Desert Eagle to the face. It's shorter to type/speak.
> 
> You GET the idea. It was the third game created in the main series.
> I'm stunned at how upset people get over that. I've been told I need to quit gaming over this.



.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 11, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Nutella isn't all its cracked up to be. Its not bad, but its not THAT good. I prefer peanut butter.



You are a base yobbo with no taste. 

I bet you prefer Snickers to Ferrero Rocher too, don't you? DON'T YOU?!


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 11, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> You are a base yobbo with no taste.
> 
> I bet you prefer Snickers to Ferrero Rocher too, don't you? DON'T YOU?!



Eating is truly an art.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 11, 2013)

Willow said:


> Hence why I said one of the benefits of legalization is the creation of prison space. I was only explaining why the whole "their choice, their problem" idea didn't really work.


I say just legalize marijuana and other 'soft' drugs, we don't need a bunch of meth thirsty crack heads running around causing trouble. We already have alcohol to thank for that.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 11, 2013)

I find it incredible how so many of our own foods medicines have such horrible risks and side effects, which may even be _fatal_, but marijuana is like this terrible thing because *THAT* has a few side effects.

This country is pants-on-head retarded.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> .



How are you stunned when you're incorrectly labelling a game?
It's honestly fucking confusing because when I hear DMC 5, I'm thinking the sequel, not the reboot. Likewise with Spiderman 4, I think they went ahead and made Spiderman 4 instead of just rebooting the franchise.
DMC is not a sequel, it's not a prequel, it's a reboot. It is basically the first new game because it has no connection to the previous games.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 11, 2013)

Marijuana doesn't really do anything, though. It's a recreational drug, so of course it's going to have negative overtones attached to it - who besides habitual drug users approve of legalized recreational drug use? There is also quite another difference between taking medicine or pharmaceuticals for the benefit of the health or out of necessity compared with just using them so you can sit around all gooned out of your mind for a couple of hours.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> Marijuana doesn't really do anything, though. It's a recreational drug, so of course it's going to have negative overtones attached to it - who besides habitual drug users approve of legalized recreational drug use? There is also quite another difference between taking medicine or pharmaceuticals for the benefit of the health or out of necessity compared with just using them so you can sit around all gooned out of your mind for a couple of hours.


There's actually tons of meds out there that people use to do this. Hellooooo, pill mills ring any bells? Does that mean Oxycodone is a rec drug then since people abuse it?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> There's actually tons of meds out there that people use to do this. Hellooooo, pill mills ring any bells? Does that mean Oxycodone is a rec drug then since people abuse it?



of course it isn't. it's in a pill form. :V


----------



## Wither (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> that doesn't make it DMC 5 any more than The Amazing Spiderman is Spiderman 4
> A reboot is literally restarting the franchise. That's why is called a "reboot". Especially since the story is different from the original.



I will never understand. 

DMC 1-2?
DMC?
5th DMC? 
I really don't want to type "Devil May Cry's reboot" 
Fucking, it's DMC-R now. I like 'DMC-R'. Let's go with that.
Next game is DMC-R 2, or Devil May Cry's reboot 2, the sequel to the reboot.


----------



## Namba (Oct 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> I'm not a smoker of anything, but...
> 
> I think marijuana should be legalized because, fuck it, you put worse things in your body that are legal. :V


So ironic. Energy drinks are accessible to anyone and that crap can really goof up your liver if you drink enough.

But god forbid a natural plant that grows from the dirt becomes legal, no sir.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 11, 2013)

Namba said:


> So ironic. Energy drinks are accessible to anyone and that crap can really goof up your liver if you drink enough.



no surprise there. energy drinks are fucking gross.


----------



## Namba (Oct 11, 2013)

Batsy said:


> no surprise there. energy drinks are fucking gross.


Rockstar literally made me puke. Never again.


----------



## Machine (Oct 11, 2013)

I used to be addicted to Redbull when I was fourteen. It turned me into a hyper-aggressive sociopath.

Never again.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 11, 2013)

Batsy said:


> no surprise there. energy drinks are fucking gross.


Vault doesn't taste that bad. It tastes a lot like Sprite.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 11, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Vault doesn't taste that bad. It tastes a lot like Sprite.



all energy drinks are shit, whether it's shitty for your health or shitty in taste. which is, in most if no all cases, both.


----------



## Willow (Oct 11, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I find it incredible how so many of our own foods medicines have such horrible risks and side effects, which may even be _fatal_, but marijuana is like this terrible thing because *THAT* has a few side effects.
> 
> This country is pants-on-head retarded.


To be fair, a lot of the side effects of most drugs are kind of rare or only occur under certain circumstances. The only reason why companies have to list all side effects is because of liability.




Namba said:


> So ironic. Energy drinks are accessible to anyone and that crap can really goof up your liver if you drink enough.
> 
> But god forbid a natural plant that grows from the dirt becomes legal, no sir.


The "it's natural" argument is also terrible.

Not to mention unless you drink them often (which they advise you not) and you drink a lot of them (also not a good idea), you won't have some adverse side effect. Same goes for food and medicine.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

Wither said:


> I will never understand.
> 
> DMC 1-2?
> DMC?
> ...



...it's literally called DMC: Devil May Cry.
DMC is fine enough.



Batsy said:


> all energy drinks are shit, whether it's shitty for  your health or shitty in taste. which is, in most if no all cases,  both.



Coffee is the best energy drink


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 11, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> Marijuana doesn't really do anything, though. It's a recreational drug, so of course it's going to have negative overtones attached to it - who besides habitual drug users approve of legalized recreational drug use? There is also quite another difference between taking medicine or pharmaceuticals for the benefit of the health or out of necessity compared with just using them so you can sit around all gooned out of your mind for a couple of hours.


Yet Xanax addicted alcoholic OC housewives aren't a big deal. Then they flip their shit about medical marijuana trying to be legalized. Fuckin a, pop another pill and drink another bottle of wine you delusional twat.  I fucking hate this place, I need to get the fuck out.


----------



## Wither (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> ...it's literally called DMC: Devil May Cry.
> DMC is fine enough.


Aye, DMC. (They really should have gave it a slightly different name, though I have no idea what they _could_ have named it.) 

But speaking of DMC: DMC and unpopular opinions; I thought the reference to old Dante that new Dante made was humorous. I also didn't mind the character design change, mostly because it's barely even the same character. Don't get me wrong, I liked old Dante way better, but I accepted Capcom's decision to make a reboot and reboots usually only keeps the backbone and most of the meat of the series, while the skin receives the most major changes. Oh, and hair too. 

Wasn't the most impressive game but I didn't hate it. I just wanted more shooting people while having a sword impaled in my chest.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

Wither said:


> Aye, DMC. (They really should have gave it a slightly different name, though I have no idea what they _could_ have named it.)
> 
> But speaking of DMC: DMC and unpopular opinions; I thought the reference to old Dante that new Dante made was humorous. I also didn't mind the character design change, mostly because it's barely even the same character. Don't get me wrong, I liked old Dante way better, but I accepted Capcom's decision to make a reboot and reboots usually only keeps the backbone and most of the meat of the series, while the skin receives the most major changes. Oh, and hair too.
> 
> Wasn't the most impressive game but I didn't hate it. I just wanted more shooting people while having a sword impaled in my chest.


The reference was basically a "fuck you" to the old Dante fans.

The character design, honestly I'm borderline on it. I don't mind the change, it's just they made him look like an emo bitchy douchebag and he acts like a douchebag as well. The creators created him according to what they think was the 'cool thing' kids liked and apparently it's a black haired Edward Cullen with less of a personality.

They also changed his heritage. Sure, he's still part demon but then they decided "hey let's make him less relatable and more mary-sue, he's half angel too!"

As a game, I don't mind it. Likening him to old Dante, no.


----------



## Wither (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> The reference was basically a "fuck you" to the old Dante fans.


Capcom's dry humor at its finest. It's well known that they're a bunch of cunts, it only makes sense for them to say "fuck you" to their fans. They do it all the time. It's like they're just testing how far they can push fans before the fans just rage quit. It's all one big troll to them. 

As for the rest of the post, I agree totally.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

as for another unpopular opnion

the anime art style isn't "all the same". To me, it just seems that the only people that say this don't really watch much anime or read manga.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> as for another unpopular opnion
> 
> the anime art style isn't "all the same". To me, it just seems that the only people that say this don't really watch much anime or read manga.



it's like saying all cartoons have the same art style.
when really there are billions of possible ways to interpret cartoons.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

Batsy said:


> it's like saying all cartoons have the same art style.
> when really there are billions of possible ways to interpret cartoons.



a while ago, someone tried to convince me that all anime was generic and they linked stuff that was by the same artist to "prove a point".

Yeah, no shit they all look similar, it's by the same person, fuckwit ._.


----------



## PureObsidian (Oct 11, 2013)

I really hate tomatoes... But then no one gives a shit. Woo.
Not sure if it's unpopular opinion.


----------



## Willow (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> as for another unpopular opnion
> 
> the anime art style isn't "all the same". To me, it just seems that the only people that say this don't really watch much anime or read manga.


Though the vast majority of shoujo seem to suffer from same face syndrome more than any other genre.

Speaking of looking the same, the main character in Frozen looks like Rapunzel from Tangled. It's one thing if they're similar because it's the same art style but it honestly looks like they took Rapunzel's design and recolored it. Maybe added or took out a few things.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 12, 2013)

PureObsidian said:


> I really hate tomatoes... But then no one gives a shit. Woo.
> Not sure if it's unpopular opinion.



That's not really an opinion. Just a true statement.
It'd be an opinion if you said "tomatoes taste like mucus"


----------



## Namba (Oct 12, 2013)

Aleu said:


> That's not really an opinion. Just a true statement.
> It'd be an opinion if you said "tomatoes taste like mucus"


But they do! :C


----------



## Willow (Oct 12, 2013)

I have reason to believe that most people who say they don't like tomatoes aren't eating them right. 

Put salt on them, you peasants >:V

Unpopular opinion: Condiments are gross. Mayonnaise is okay but I can't stand the smell. And onions are disgusting.


----------



## Namba (Oct 12, 2013)

Willow said:


> I have reason to believe that most people who say they don't like tomatoes aren't eating them right.
> 
> Put salt on them, you peasants >:V


Tomatoes don't deserve to be in the fruit category if you have to pour friggin' salt on them to make them taste halfway decent.


----------



## Percy (Oct 12, 2013)

Willow said:


> Unpopular opinion: Condiments are gross.


Phew, I'm not the only one. Most of them are nasty to me.


----------



## Willow (Oct 12, 2013)

Namba said:


> Tomatoes don't deserve to be in the fruit category if you have to pour friggin' salt on them to make them taste halfway decent.


Tomatoes are only considered a fruit on a technicality. And even if you have to actually pour salt on them to make them taste good, you're still doing something wrong. 




Percy said:


> Phew, I'm not the only one. Most of them are nasty to me.


I used to hate mayo too but then I realized it tastes good on sandwiches whereas most others don't. Especially mustard. Though mustard in deviled eggs may be an exception :u


----------



## Corto (Oct 12, 2013)

Tomatoes are the devil's work.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 12, 2013)

Namba said:


> Tomatoes don't deserve to be in the fruit category if you have to pour friggin' salt on them to make them taste halfway decent.


If you have to pour salt on something for it to taste good then whys the fucking point in eating it in the first place.

Good tomatoes have tons of flavor and don't even need a grain of salt.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 12, 2013)

Ranch is disgusting.
Mustard is abhorrent.


----------



## Namba (Oct 12, 2013)

d.batty said:


> If you have to pour salt on something for it to taste good then whys the fucking point in eating it in the first place.
> 
> Good tomatoes have tons of flavor and don't even need a grain of salt.


It's not just the flavor, though; the texture is godawful.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 12, 2013)

I like hangovers.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 12, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I like hangovers.



I...

_What?_



Vaelarsa said:


> Ranch is disgusting.
> Mustard is abhorrent.



People that say mustard is gross are such wieners.

Holy shit.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Oct 12, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Ranch is disgusting.
> Mustard is abhorrent.



Heresy.

Also anyone that says tomatoes are gross obviously doesn't eat anything good.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 12, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Heresy.
> 
> Also anyone that says tomatoes are gross obviously doesn't eat anything good.



I wish I could enjoy tomatoes but my stomach is retarded.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 12, 2013)

Tomatoes are alright but i'm REALLY picky with them.

They can't be on a hot sandwich/sub
There can't be ketchup on the same thing
It must be red and have a certain firmness to it.

Too many times have I gotten squishy and/or green slices and just no...


----------



## Saga (Oct 12, 2013)

Completely bald guys, or just shaved headed guys, (not partially balding) look extremely badass.
Example
Example
Example


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm not sure if I already said this here, but couldn't hurt to say it again.

I find artists that draw "clean" cub art to be immensely more creepy than those that just draw cub porn.

A fetish is a fetish. We all fap to some weird shit. But people that role play as babies and treat it like some lifestyle freak me the fuck out.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 12, 2013)

I do not like mustard on it's own or on foods like sandwiches, but I like it when it's used as a seasoning for meat.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 12, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I do not like mustard on it's own



I've never seen anyone that does except for Starfire from Teen Titans.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 12, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I've never seen anyone that does except for Starfire from Teen Titans.



And my friend next door, who loves mustard that way.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 12, 2013)

I like Teen Titans Go more than Teen Titans.


----------



## Namba (Oct 12, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I like Teen Titans Go more than Teen Titans.


*â€‹GET. OUT.*


----------



## nonconformist (Oct 12, 2013)

Unpopular opinion: I really don't like it when trans people bitch at cis people just for being cis.
Most of the Internet seems to think that that's okay.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 12, 2013)

Willow said:


> I have reason to believe that most people who say they don't like tomatoes aren't eating them right.
> 
> Put salt on them, you peasants >:V
> 
> Unpopular opinion: Condiments are gross. Mayonnaise is okay but I can't stand the smell. And onions are disgusting.



You praise tomatoes but blaspheme onions? ONIONS WERE EATEN BY MAN HUNDREDS OF YEARS BEFORE PEOPLE EVEN THOUGHT OF EATING TOMATOES. Furthermore, they are crisp, sweet, and delicious, unlike the soggy, watery-sweet, seed-filled abominations that are tomatoes.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 12, 2013)

Namba said:


> *â€‹GET. OUT.*


But...but...mah comedy.

The original Teen Titans I used to like as a kid, but I bought the first two seasons on DVD at a store a while back and found out I didn't like the show anymore. Meanwhile, Teen Titans Go started airing on TV, and while there are many problems continuity wise (the creators haven't seen the original show I heard), I like it more. Its a comedy and more fun for me. 

That's not to say I think it is better than Teen Titans. Teen Titans was a pretty good show and I think it is better than Teen Titans Go. I just don't like it, while I kind of like Teen Titans Go.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> That's not to say I think it is better than Teen Titans. Teen Titans was a pretty good show and I think it is better than Teen Titans Go. I just don't like it, while I kind of like Teen Titans Go.



Love you to death, but this made NO sense.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Love you to death, but this made NO sense.


Is it that I'm saying I like something more but I think something else is better?
Basically, from a more objective standpoint, Teen Titans had well fleshed out characters (including really cool villains), lots of action and some serious moments, yet some comedy to help the viewer relax when things get too tense, and it even had a storyline with continuity. It was great, especially for little kids who rarely get shows like that. Teen Titans Go doesn't have all that. But even with all that good, I don't like Teen Titans. I don't enjoy watching it. But Teen Titans Go? I can laugh or at least enjoy looking at it. I think the art is more enjoyable to look at even though Teen Titans had much more detailed artwork. I think Teen Titans was better because of all this, but I enjoy Teen Titans Go more.
I know its impossible to actually look at things objectively, but that's basically what I mean.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 12, 2013)

nonconformist said:


> Unpopular opinion: I really don't like it when trans people bitch at cis people just for being cis.
> Most of the Internet seems to think that that's okay.



No.

Not at all.

EVERYONE hates those annoying fucks.

What?


----------



## Namba (Oct 12, 2013)

Cartoon Network currently has two good shows. TWO. That's shameful.


----------



## Wither (Oct 12, 2013)

Namba said:


> Cartoon Network currently has two good shows. TWO. That's shameful.



They don't even have one good show


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 12, 2013)

Namba said:


> Cartoon Network currently has two good shows. TWO. That's shameful.



What's the one that isn't The Amazing World of Gumball?


----------



## Zabrina (Oct 12, 2013)

Namba said:


> Cartoon Network currently has two good shows. TWO. That's shameful.



I can watch Adventure Time happily.

Anything else, no thanks.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 12, 2013)

Bacon is only good in sandwiches or on pizza. On its own it's gross.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 12, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Bacon is only good in sandwiches or on pizza. On its own it's gross.



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 12, 2013)

Saliva said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



I know. It's like culinary heresy.


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 12, 2013)

.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 12, 2013)

captainbrant said:


> Bacon isn't even good in sandwiches or pizza. Bacon is garbage.



I only like bacon and tomatoes on pizza and chicken BLTs. Is that weird?


----------



## Zabrina (Oct 12, 2013)

Nutella is disgusting and it always will be.


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 12, 2013)

.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 12, 2013)

Eat a bacon, tomato, and Nutella sandwich on multigrain bread and you'll officially be the nastiest person in the known universe.


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 12, 2013)

.


----------



## Lexicom (Oct 12, 2013)

Mcdonalds has the best wraps omg.


----------



## Namba (Oct 12, 2013)

captainbrant said:


> Bacon isn't even good in sandwiches or pizza. Bacon is garbage.


Hitler was okay, I guess.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 12, 2013)

captainbrant said:


> nice try, but that title is reserved for people that don't like multigrain bread



Multigrain bread tastes exactly like depression and sadness, which is why I never eat it. I don't like white bread either, though - you'd probably be healthier eating carpet fluff than you would white bread.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Oct 12, 2013)

Namba said:


> Hitler was okay, I guess.



Too much.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 12, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Too much.



Hitler wasn't such a bad guy, he just wanted to open the first literal Jewish bakery. 






Holy shit, I can't believe I typed that.


----------



## Namba (Oct 13, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> Hitler wasn't such a bad guy, he just wanted to open the first literal Jewish bakery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're going to hell.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 13, 2013)

I liked the Mass Effect 3 endings.


----------



## Machine (Oct 13, 2013)

Some shit sounds really cool when slowed down 30%.

Even dubstep.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 13, 2013)

Hell would be much more fun than heaven, or atleast it would have funnier people


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 13, 2013)

Machine said:


> Some shit sounds really cool when slowed down 30%.
> 
> Even dubstep.



You should hear Justin Bieber songs slowed down by 800%.

So soothing

the YT channel for that is called JB800 I think


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 13, 2013)

Machine said:


> Some shit sounds really cool when slowed down 30%.
> 
> Even dubstep.


I'm the opposite.
I speed everything up.
And it sounds amazing.

I'm particularly fond of doing this to Depeche Mode songs.


----------



## Jags (Oct 13, 2013)

Faster and Louder. Yep, that's good music alright. 

UKIP may have terrible ideas, but the cabinet members are completely hilarious.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 13, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Faster and Louder. Yep, that's good music alright.
> 
> UKIP may have terrible ideas, but the cabinet members are completely hilarious.



"Bongobongo land"


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 13, 2013)

I hate Chevy


----------



## Aleu (Oct 13, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> I hate Chevy



ok


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> You should hear Justin Bieber songs slowed down by 800%.
> 
> So soothing
> 
> the YT channel for that is called JB800 I think



Ya'll know Rebecca Black's song Friday? Someone slowed it down by around 800% on youtube, and it sounds so mystical.


----------



## Machine (Oct 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> You should hear Justin Bieber songs slowed down by 800%.
> 
> So soothing
> 
> the YT channel for that is called JB800 I think


I heard "Baby" slowed down by 800%. I lost all my shit, it was so weird.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> I hate Chevy



The cars? Whatchu got against the Equinox? >:I


----------



## Saga (Oct 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> You should hear Justin Bieber songs slowed down by 800%.
> 
> So soothing
> 
> the YT channel for that is called JB800 I think


Holy shit


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 13, 2013)

Saga said:


> Holy shit



We are now all Beliebers


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 13, 2013)

Saga said:


> Holy shit


Along the same vein, Gaga welcomes you to Avatar 2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cMfpfnMzHs


Now I want to find some of those songs that already sound like this and speed them up, to see what that does.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Along the same vein, Gaga welcomes you to Avatar 2:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cMfpfnMzHs
> 
> 
> Now I want to find some of those songs that already sound like this and speed them up, to see what that does.



The Gamecube's menu is actually an EXTREMELY slowed down version of the Japanese Famicom Disk System's bios music. You can listen to someone speed it up on YouTube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjEsXf3SJ6o


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> The Gamecube's menu is actually an EXTREMELY slowed down version of the Japanese Famicom Disk System's bios music. You can listen to someone speed it up on YouTube.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjEsXf3SJ6o


That's pretty cool.
I've always liked the Gamecube menu music.


----------



## Saga (Oct 13, 2013)

Cigar smoke smells good.
Cigarette smoke smells terrible.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

Gasoline smells fucking amazing.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Gasoline smells fucking amazing.



Enjoy that lung cancer.


----------



## PureObsidian (Oct 13, 2013)

I really like classical music. Mostly because I played the violin since I was 6... I dunno, probably not an unpopular opinion. But 80% of my music on any electronic device I have is classical.
Umm... Vivaldi For The Win?


----------



## Kalmor (Oct 13, 2013)

PureObsidian said:


> Vivaldi For The Win?


Vivaldi is the best, coming from another violinist.

Played this in the string orchestra I attend 0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6KsRRhoqKM


----------



## Saga (Oct 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Gasoline smells fucking amazing.


Diesel exhaust is better


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> Enjoy that lung cancer.



Because I go up sniffing gasoline from the barrel. Enjoy not thinking.


----------



## Wither (Oct 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Because I go up sniffing gasoline from the barrel. Enjoy not thinking.



I'm not entirely sure what you were expecting from AlexInsane. 
Logic is hard, Pachi, logic is hard.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 13, 2013)

Wither said:


> I'm not entirely sure what you were expecting from AlexInsane.
> Logic is hard, Pachi, logic is hard.



Logic is a rapist. Whenever someone tries to make me think logically, I run to my room, lock the doors and windows, and hide under the bed.

I DON'T WANT YOUR THROBBING, NINE-INCH LOGICAL PEEPEE IN MY MIND, NO, NO, DON'T DO IT.


----------



## Liam (Oct 13, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> Logic is a rapist. Whenever someone tries to make me think logically, I run to my room, lock the doors and windows, and hide under the bed.


That explains a lot!


----------



## Aleu (Oct 13, 2013)

HOLY SHIT! Liam's back O_O


----------



## Machine (Oct 13, 2013)

Aleu said:


> HOLY SHIT! Liam's back O_O





Liam said:


> That explains a lot!


Hi person!


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 13, 2013)

Aleu said:


> HOLY SHIT! Liam's back O_O



This got my hopes up for a second.


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 13, 2013)

.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Oct 13, 2013)

I've watched an episode of both Breaking Bad and Doctor Who, but couldn't get into what the hype was all about for both those shows. I'll try watching them again later.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 13, 2013)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> I've watched an episode of both Breaking Bad and Doctor Who, but couldn't get into what the hype was all about for both those shows. I'll try watching them again later.



Breaking Bad's a serial and really needs to be watched from the beginning.

As for Doctor Who, if you watch just one episode, it should be "Blink".


----------



## Jags (Oct 13, 2013)

Best place to start with New 'Who is with Matt Smith. 

'Cos before Steven Moffat took over, It was not very good. We just put up with it for nostalgia's sake and the occasional good episode.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 13, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Best place to start with New 'Who is with Matt Smith.
> 
> 'Cos before Steven Moffat took over, It was not very good. We just put up with it for nostalgia's sake and the occasional good episode.



Well this post is sure in the right thread.


----------



## Wither (Oct 13, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Breaking Bad's a serial and really needs to be watched from the beginning.



And it's not exactly exciting for the first 2 hours. It's still interesting though.


----------



## idejtauren (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't like ketchup or mustard or relish or onions.

I have no desire to watch Breaking Bad


----------



## Aleu (Oct 13, 2013)

Apples, bananas, pears, and grapes are the only fruit worth eating


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

idejtauren said:


> I don't like onions.




Not trying to put your opinion down, but this reminded me of a specific article. 
I was dying.



Aleu said:


> Apples, bananas, pears, and grapes are the only fruit worth eating



Excuse me? 

Cherries, grapefruits, and many species of melon would like to have a word with you. And by "word", I mean crowbars and bats in a back alley. >:c


----------



## Aleu (Oct 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> Cherries, grapefruits, and many species of melon would like to have a word with you. And by "word", I mean crowbars and bats in a back alley. >:c



They're still disgusting. The artificial flavor tastes better


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

Aleu said:


> They're still disgusting. The artificial flavor tastes better



...

They will never find your body. :I


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 13, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Apples, bananas, pears, and grapes are the only fruit worth eating



What? No love for strawberries?


----------



## Aleu (Oct 13, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> What? No love for strawberries?


They're disgusting


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Oct 13, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Best place to start with New 'Who is with Matt Smith.
> 
> 'Cos before Steven Moffat took over, It was not very good. We just put up with it for nostalgia's sake and the occasional good episode.



What.

No. 

RTD's time as head writer on Doctor Who is ten times better than Steven Moffat's current run. Don't get me wrong, Doctor Who is still good, but in my opinion it was much better before.

Besides, the _real_ best place to start with Doctor Who is somewhere in the classic series (I'm kinda being half-sarcastic and half-serious here).


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 13, 2013)

Aleu said:


> They're disgusting



THE POWER OF CHRIST COMPELS YOU


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 13, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Apples, bananas, pears, and grapes are the only fruit worth eating



You are a bad person. D :

D :


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 13, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Apples, bananas, pears, and grapes are the only fruit worth eating



You are fucking wrong. And fruit hate you >: (


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 13, 2013)

I actually really like the movies Water World and Battlefield Earth.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 13, 2013)

Saliva said:


> You are a bad person. D:
> 
> D:


You're telling this to a person who primarily uses puns as a form of comedy.

I KNOW



Kitsune Cross said:


> You are fucking wrong. And fruit hate you >: (


WELL I HATE FRUIT TOO CUZ I DON'T EAT THEM >:C


----------



## Namba (Oct 13, 2013)

Aleu said:


> They're disgusting


You need Jesus. :C


----------



## Wither (Oct 13, 2013)

Holy shit. 
You'd think that Aleu just committed genocide. 
Why is this so bad? Somebody said that they think garlics are disgusting. 

Garlic is used in billions of dishes, it's a major ingredient in the culinary arts. 
Fruit is fruit. Fruit is mainly eaten as is or in deserts. 

Compared to garlic and onions, fruit is nothing. (Fruit taste amazing though but still.


----------



## Lexicom (Oct 13, 2013)

Aleu said:


> They're disgusting



Oh no she didn't.


----------



## Percy (Oct 14, 2013)

idejtauren said:


> I don't like ketchup or mustard or relish or onions.


I don't like them either.

Well, onions are fine if they're subtly mixed into foods, but I don't like the big chunks of them.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 14, 2013)

Peyton Manning needs to retire, get arrested, and get raped until he dies.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 14, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> Peyton Manning needs to retire, get arrested, and get raped until he dies.



Jesus fuck dude. Seriously?


----------



## Willow (Oct 14, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> Peyton Manning needs to retire, get arrested, and get raped until he dies.


You know, I don't watch football nor do I care much aside from the Super Bowl. But even if I did, what the fuck???


----------



## Percy (Oct 14, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> Peyton Manning needs to retire, get arrested, and get raped until he dies.


Sounds like someone's jealous/mad because their team lost.

Seriously, what the fuck?


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 14, 2013)

Percy said:


> Sounds like someone's jealous/mad because their team lost.Seriously, what the fuck?


No, it's worse. The Chiefs are 6-0 but they still can't win the division because the Broncos are 6-0.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 14, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> No, it's worse. The Chiefs are 6-0 but they still can't win the division because the Broncos are 6-0.


That's still no excuse for what you said. Even if you weren't serious about it, that was a pretty messed up thing to say about Peyton Manning.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 14, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Apples, bananas, pears, and grapes are the only fruit worth eating



I find bananas quite nasty. I mean, seriously, they're so soft and icky, and that's when they're not even overripe. And the taste is like someone took chalk and sugar and something unspeakable, possibly dead bugs, and mixed it all together into this bland, slightly sweet mush.

I haven't eaten strawberries in forever. I used to love them as a kid but berries are just effin expensive and if you don't eat them within like three days of bringing them home you just gotta chuck em all. 

I love raspberries especially. Grapes are okay provided they're firm and not soft and wrinkled like a ballsack. Apples...I don't know anyone who won't eat an apple with so many varieties in the market. I like grapefruits, but they're a bitch to eat so I usually just drink the juice.


----------



## Percy (Oct 14, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> No, it's worse. The Chiefs are 6-0 but they still can't win the division because the Broncos are 6-0.


It's a fucking game. Wish the other team a loss. Wish Manning a bad performance. Not death.


----------



## Namba (Oct 14, 2013)

Wither said:


> Compared to garlic and onions, fruit is nothing. (Fruit taste amazing though but still.


But... but, pie... :C


----------



## Aleu (Oct 14, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> No, it's worse. The Chiefs are 6-0 but they still can't win the division because the Broncos are 6-0.



BOO HOO MY TEAM CAN'T WIN SO *ONE PERSON* ON A RIVAL TEAM MUST BE RAPED QQ



Namba said:


> But... but, pie... :C



The only fruit pie I will ever eat would be Banana Creme Pie.

Any others can suck it. I don't like my apples cooked. That's sacrilegious. 
Apples must be cold and juicy and RED


----------



## Saga (Oct 14, 2013)

Wither said:


> Compared to garlic and onions, fruit is nothing. (Fruit taste amazing though but still.)


Chooses the two shittiest ingredients to make argument 
Might as well throw cauliflower and cottage cheese into the mix as well :/


----------



## Artillery Spam (Oct 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Not trying to put your opinion down, but this reminded me of a specific article.
> I was dying.
> 
> 
> ...



Grapefruit is heresy. 

*Any* melon is an abomination worthy of extermination.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 14, 2013)

You're all a bunch of Picky Pattys.  Food is good, eat it.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 14, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Grapefruit is heresy.
> 
> *Any* melon is an abomination worthy of extermination.



I don't see the point of melons. They're mostly water and don't taste of anything much. And they're expensive and messy to eat.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Jesus fuck dude. Seriously?



MMMMM!!!!
Wants him raped to death. Holy fuck. That must have been a BAD game. I'm dying. 
Aggybyte, what in the Hell man?


----------



## Artillery Spam (Oct 14, 2013)

Sunday football was good for me. 

Lions win against the Browns? 4-2?

Excellent. 

Nice to have Calvin Johnson back.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 14, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> I don't see the point of melons. They're mostly water *and don't taste of anything much*. And they're expensive and messy to eat.



Have you ever actually eaten any melon besides watermelon? Because that's horribly incorrect.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 14, 2013)

Lobar said:


> You're all a bunch of Picky Pattys.  Food is good, eat it.



Ranch is good. Eat it :V


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 14, 2013)

I actually don't enjoy watching sports. I think it's a bit boring.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I actually don't enjoy watching sports. I think it's a bit boring.



I just like seeing people get tackled like fuck in football. That shit's hilarious when they get snuck GOOD.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 14, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I actually don't enjoy watching sports. I think it's a bit boring.



I know. I don't see how most sports can keep anyone's attention for more than like five minutes.

I understand them. It's not like I'm lost or anything. I know how you play football or basketball. I just... don't care. It's boring as hell.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 14, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I know. I don't see how most sports can keep anyone's attention for more than like five minutes.
> 
> I understand them. It's not like I'm lost or anything. I know how you play football or basketball. I just... don't care. It's boring as hell.



Yes exactly. They don't keep me entertained at all. Yeah ok stuff is happening but I don't care about it. My attention span is short so put me to watch sports I would be out of the room in under three minutes.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Oct 14, 2013)

It's the same thing with people watching any TV program. 

I don't know how people can sit there and watch cooking shows, because they are boring as hell to watch. 

Same thing with speed-drawing videos. 

I know how to draw and I know how to cook, yet the two are things that are boring to watch someone else do.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 14, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> It's the same thing with people watching any TV program.
> 
> I don't know how people can sit there and watch cooking shows, because they are boring as hell to watch.
> 
> ...



the same with cooking shows except if they have gordon ramsey.
gotta love gordon ramsey.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 14, 2013)

Batsy said:


> Yes exactly. They don't keep me entertained at all. Yeah ok stuff is happening but I don't care about it. My attention span is short so put me to watch sports I would be out of the room in under three minutes.



Oh man, you should have seen the game last night.

So our city's team is playing against another city's team, right? Then this one athlete man from our city's team totally took a ball that the other city's team wanted, ran back to the part of the room designated for our city's team, and totally put the ball inside a hoop. It was insane!

Why are competitive gamers looked down upon again?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't watch much TV, in general.
TV's boring as fuck.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 14, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't watch much TV, in general.
> TV's boring as fuck.



Yeah I'm more of a movie kind of guy. There are very few shows that I can actually say I personally like.

Seriously. Like... five tops. Two of which recently ended.


----------



## Namba (Oct 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I just like seeing people get tackled like fuck in football. That shit's hilarious when they get snuck GOOD.


Sometimes I wonder about the evolution of humanity when the number 1 source of entertainment is a sport invented by cavemen.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 14, 2013)

Namba said:


> Sometimes I wonder about the evolution of humanity when the number 1 source of entertainment is a sport invented by cavemen.



I don't think American football is that old.


----------



## Saga (Oct 14, 2013)

Windows 8 isnt that bad. 
I like it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 14, 2013)

Saga said:


> Windows 8 isnt that bad.
> I like it.



http://static.ylilauta.org/files/h0/orig/1370003008758012.jpg/1369996724498.jpg


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 14, 2013)

Namba said:


> Sometimes I wonder about the evolution of humanity when the number 1 source of entertainment is a sport invented by cavemen.



I didn't realize cavemen were still around in the late 1800s.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 15, 2013)

Pacific Rim sucked


----------



## Namba (Oct 15, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I didn't realize cavemen were still around in the late 1800s.


Smartass.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 15, 2013)

Namba said:


> Smartass.



I think one would rather be a smartass than a dumbass


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 15, 2013)

I think Fred Durst is a great singer.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 15, 2013)

I like Kesha's music.

Now all there is to do is melt into the ground and never be seen again after saying that.


----------



## Dodo (Oct 15, 2013)

Saga said:


> Windows 8 isnt that bad.
> I like it.


I actually liked Vista after the service packs.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 15, 2013)

Saga said:


> Windows 8 isnt that bad.
> I like it.



At this point you might as well just say Hitler did nothing wrong and that we should fund a puppy holocaust.


----------



## Namba (Oct 15, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I think Fred Durst is a great singer.


I'm not sure if you're being serious or not... but I do think Limp Bizkit is a great band that gets held back by a egocentric frontman.



Aleu said:


> I think one would rather be a smartass than a dumbass


You people do realize I was being sarcastic, right?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 15, 2013)

Namba said:


> I'm not sure if you're being serious or not... but I do think Limp Bizkit is a great band that gets held back by a egocentric frontman.



I'm super serious, he has a great variety of sing techniques and a lot of creativity.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Oct 15, 2013)

This twerking fad that's been going on lately needs to stop. It's not a dance and never will be; it's the last resort for someone who can't dance.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh! That reminds me.

I find the awkwardness of middle-class white girls twerking attractive. There's just something about how they nervously shake their flat asses, so desperate for approval. That itself turns me on.


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't really like cuddling. When I wake up it's time to get my day started, not sit around snogging for a half hour.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 16, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Oh! That reminds me.
> 
> I find the awkwardness of middle-class white girls twerking attractive. There's just something about how they nervously shake their flat asses, so desperate for approval. That itself turns me on.



Different yet similar wavelength here - I never understand why I find ladies who are full of repressed contempt with great aversion to impressing others so interesting in so many ways.

I suppose misfits are meant for each other.



benignBiotic said:


> I don't really like cuddling. When I wake up  it's time to get my day started, not sit around snogging for a half  hour.



I'm not much of a physical person either. It's a bit weird to think about having difficulty being outwardly affectionate and not be all enthusastic about hugging/shit yet still want some kind of nice genuine relationship. I'd be the best worst boyfriend~


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm not much of a physical person either. It's a bit weird to think about having difficulty being outwardly affectionate and not be all enthusastic about hugging/shit yet still want some kind of nice genuine relationship. I'd be the best worst boyfriend~


You'll just have to find somepony who isn't huge on cuddles. Rare, but you could pull it off.

I'd rather be productive than cuddle. Lets go for a walk, or play some games, or visit someone. Anything.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 16, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> You'll just have to find somepony who isn't huge on cuddles. Rare, but you could pull it off.
> 
> I'd rather be productive than cuddle. Lets go for a walk, or play some games, or visit someone. Anything.



Rare indeed. Though the hardest part about finding people I have stuff in common with is the fact that if they're anything like I am, they probably don't go outside much.

And I agree. I dunno, I'm sure boning each other is great and all, but I think I'd much prefer it if said relationship was like playing life as a cooperative affair. Sharing a common goal/similar lifelong pursuit to do something bigger, really.

I sound like I'm headed for world domination, but you get what I mean.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 16, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> You'll just have to find *somepony* who isn't huge on cuddles.



*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't know how I missed that.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 16, 2013)

sports are dumb
the fanatism surrounding it leaves me quite peeved, indeed.
people get genuinely angry over a game they're not even playing and it's just


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 16, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*



damn brittany calm down :V


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 16, 2013)

I find kissing in general a little gross
it's like
I see these couples tongue kissing after they've just had greasy bacon or some shit like that
it's just
no please
wash your fucking mouth first


----------



## Ji-Ji (Oct 16, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> I find kissing in general a little gross
> it's like
> I see these couples tongue kissing after they've just had greasy bacon or some shit like that
> it's just
> ...



I agree, but I just don't want to see that, but I am miserable and hate happiness.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 16, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> I find kissing in general a little gross
> it's like
> I see these couples tongue kissing after they've just had greasy bacon or some shit like that
> it's just
> ...



That's why people drink vodka


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 16, 2013)

I get a lot of flack for the unpopular opinion that a lot of people should hold off on commissions: their art is crap (which is fine because everyone starts off bad), they can't handle business, they don't know how to sell or keep contact with customers, can't price themselves accordingly so the value is degraded. When I joined artists communities it was fun to share art and ideas and watches weren't that big of a deal. It was more the unity of sharing art and having various discussions and activities.  Now it's like person comes in - "I'll do a few quick trades/give out free art, now I need these as samples for selling art".

Later they complain about lack of watches or not getting sales. What the fuck happened to drawing because you like doing it?


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 16, 2013)

Because there's no profit in doing what you like if you're not getting paid for it. Duh.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 16, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> Because there's no profit in doing what you like if you're not getting paid for it. Duh.



Even when broken down fiscally it costs you more than you're earning.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 16, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Even when broken down fiscally it costs you more than you're earning.



So you expect them to expend effort for nothing? That's just not gonna happen. If they can make money at it, even if they're getting screwed on it, they're gonna try. At least, they'll try until the dream world they live in pops and they get a job at the local Arby's, sticking their art supplies in the back of a closet and never drawing again.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2013)

Skrillex can actually be a pretty good artist when he focuses on electro house rather than brostep.


----------



## Saga (Oct 17, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Skrillex can actually be a pretty good artist when he focuses on electro house rather than brostep.


the fuck is brostep


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2013)

Saga said:


> the fuck is brostep



... seriously?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itm7SdwYTjo

That should give you the general idea.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 17, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Skrillex can actually be a pretty good artist when he focuses on electro house rather than brostep.



I fucking love Skrillex's older stuff. This song is so wonderful to me.
I like a few newer things, but...meh. It's all sounding too similar to each other.


----------



## Jags (Oct 17, 2013)

Best thing Skrillex ever did was team up with Korn.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZSh9zKeI-s

Such an awesome song.


----------



## Riho (Oct 17, 2013)

Naruto IS pretty shitty now, but it started out great, loads of gags mixed in with action.
Now it's a shitty soap opera with ninjas in it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 17, 2013)

Riho said:


> Naruto IS pretty shitty now, but it started out great, loads of gags mixed in with action.
> Now it's a shitty soap opera with ninjas in it.



Not even ninjas. Don't ever compare THIS faggotry to badass planet sized testicle, manly ass shit like THIS.
Ryu Hayabusa is a real neenja. Naruto is an emo Dragonball Z.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 17, 2013)

Fooking dubble. Pardon.


----------



## Namba (Oct 18, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> So you expect them to expend effort for nothing? That's just not gonna happen. If they can make money at it, even if they're getting screwed on it, they're gonna try. At least, they'll try until the dream world they live in pops and they get a job at the local Arby's, sticking their art supplies in the back of a closet and never drawing again.


Shut up, Alex. Jeez, you're depressing to read.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 18, 2013)

Namba said:


> Shut up, Alex. Jeez, you're depressing to read.



Can't all get what we want.
I just take him as seriously as this fag and keep rolling. :3


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Can't all get what we want.
> I just take him as seriously as this fag and keep rolling. :3



oh god

the memories

of when i was twelve

and thought sasuke was cool

the horrible memories


----------



## Namba (Oct 18, 2013)

Never heard of it until now. I'm automatically cooler than both of you put together because of it.


----------



## Riho (Oct 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Not even ninjas. Don't ever compare THIS faggotry to badass planet sized testicle, manly ass shit like THIS.
> Ryu Hayabusa is a real neenja. Naruto is an emo Dragonball Z.


Fuck yeah, man. Real ninjas need skill and epic maneuverability, often provided by a ten-year old with a grubby controller in his hand. 
I never finished that damn game.



Heliophobic said:


> oh god
> 
> the memories
> 
> ...


My little brother thinks everything about Naruto is cool. I've tried to give him better stuff, like Hellsing Ultimate and Fullmetal Alchemist, but he WON'T STOP READING AGH.


----------



## Fibriel Solaer (Oct 18, 2013)

You want an opinion of mine that's unpopular?

Ask me about _anything in the world_. I'd need not only my own topic but my own forum to cover everything.

Also I would rather not cause a flamewar and risk getting myself permanently banned from a site I've been on for eight years.


----------



## Riho (Oct 18, 2013)

My Avatar is fantastic, and should never be changed.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 18, 2013)

Unpopular...hmmm. Let's see. 

I don't think Lion King was a Masterpiece. In fact, I think it is one of Disney's weaker films.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 18, 2013)

Fibriel Solaer said:


> You want an opinion of mine that's unpopular?
> 
> Ask me about _anything in the world_. I'd need not only my own topic but my own forum to cover everything.
> 
> Also I would rather not cause a flamewar and risk getting myself permanently banned from a site I've been on for eight years.



wow you are so mysterious


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> wow you are so mysterious



He killed his entire family...

*TO TEST HIS ABILITIES.*


----------



## Fibriel Solaer (Oct 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> wow you are so mysterious


I'm onto you, Gibby. You're nothing I haven't dealt with before.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 18, 2013)

NUUUUU DON'T HURT MAI GIBBY-CHAN KAWAII DESU!! ;_;

TAKE ME INSTEAD!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 18, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> NUUUUU DON'T HURT MAI GIBBY-CHAN KAWAII DESU!! ;_;
> 
> TAKE ME INSTEAD!



You're the bravest man I know, Saliv---I mean, Helio. May a flight of angels sing thee to thy rest.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 18, 2013)

Fibriel Solaer said:


> I'm onto you, Gibby. You're nothing I haven't dealt with before.



What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I'll  have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I've  been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300  confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I'm the top sniper  in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another  target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which  has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You  think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet?  Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of  spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better  prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic  little thing you call your life. You're fucking dead, kid. I can be  anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and  that's just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in  unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United  States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your  miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only  you could have known what unholy retribution your little "clever"  comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your  fucking tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the  price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will  drown in it. You're fucking dead, kiddo.

I'm sorry guys, I'm actually about to laugh my ass off


----------



## Riho (Oct 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> 2/10 made me reply


Boy, I sure didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Deo (Oct 18, 2013)

Fibriel Solaer said:


> I'm onto you, Gibby. You're nothing I haven't dealt with before.


Bitch, don't go messing with Gibby. That'll get you banned faster than even the scummiest of opinions ever could. Hell we gave Ryuk 300pages to argue with us about his fuckwit opinions. The purpose of the thread is to post unpopular opinions not "I have them, but I am so deeply intellectual I write novellas on even the flakiest of topics".

And again, hands off the Gibby.


Also for the purpose of the thread's topic, I am indecisive over the use of eugenics.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 18, 2013)

Deo is the hero that FAF needs

Just not the one it deserves right now


----------



## Deo (Oct 18, 2013)

Who do we deserve?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 18, 2013)

Deo said:


> Who do we deserve?



i

don't know ;-;

Also on the topic of eugenics, I'm quite the same. I think that while everyone has the right to a good, pain-free life, there are frankly some people who probably shouldn't exist at all as they make that really fucking difficult for a lot of people and even their own children.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 18, 2013)

STOP IT ALL OF YOU, YOU'RE TEARING THIS COMMUNITY APART!



I think humans do have the right to live or to die - specially when you have something terminal. But a guy killing himself because he's very depressed...I dunno. It can hurt the family since people will not be able to get insurance if he did.


----------



## Fibriel Solaer (Oct 18, 2013)

Deo said:


> Bitch, don't go messing with Gibby. That'll get you banned faster than even the scummiest of opinions ever could. Hell we gave Ryuk 300pages to argue with us about his fuckwit opinions. The purpose of the thread is to post unpopular opinions not "I have them, but I am so deeply intellectual I write novellas on even the flakiest of topics".
> 
> And again, hands off the Gibby.


Yeah I didn't say that.

I said that my opinion on a great deal of matters is unpopular and that I refused to give them because doing so would incite a flamewar and derail the topic.

And I will slap your Gibby across his fat face if I so desire.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 18, 2013)

Fibriel Solaer said:


> Yeah I didn't say that.
> 
> I said that my opinion on a great deal of matters is unpopular and that I refused to give them because doing so would incite a flamewar and derail the topic.
> 
> And I will slap your Gibby across his fat face if I so desire.



do it lol


----------



## Deo (Oct 18, 2013)

Fibriel Solaer said:


> And I will slap your Gibby across his fat face if I so desire.



Jokes on you.
1) Gibby belongs to all of FAF, not just myself. 
2) He's fuckin' adorable and not fat.
3) Don't derail the thread asshat.

I don't like the idea of killing in Eugenics, if I support it it's only forced sterilization to breed out disease, disorders, and promote a more evolved humanity. I don't condone killing anyone in anyone, not even in my waffling about on shitty ideas like forced Eugenics.


----------



## Fibriel Solaer (Oct 18, 2013)

Deo said:


> 3) Don't derail the thread asshat.


But.

But you're the one who derailed the

ah never fucking mind.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 18, 2013)

Fibriel Solaer said:


> And I will slap your Gibby across his fat face if I so desire.



When I grow up I want to be an internet badass just like you.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 18, 2013)

Deo said:


> Jokes on you.
> 1) Gibby belongs to all of FAF, not just myself.
> 2) He's fuckin' adorable and not fat.
> 3) Don't derail the thread asshat.



Allow me to touch your face



> I don't like the idea of killing in Eugenics, if I support it it's only forced sterilization to breed out disease, disorders, and promote a more evolved humanity. I don't condone killing anyone in anyone, not even in my waffling about on shitty ideas like forced Eugenics.



Nor do I, I just think that some people shouldn't be born, as cold and heartless as that sounds. Greater good, an' all.

But about disorders - both physical and mental disorders have been part of some very very successful and influential people in our history, and even today. People who are/are suspected to be on the autistic spectrum, for example. Wanting to out anything but perfection is a bit hitler-y.

But knowing you've good sense, I stick by assuming you mean really bad shit like Downs or progeria or people being born without faces or something where the most they can do is live a short painful life. That's a different ball game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't give a shit about gender issues in any for of entertainment unless it's something _overtly_ sexist like Other M. I just roll my eyes when I see people bitch about big tits, huge muscles, and scanty "armor" in movies, games, and anime. 
Bigger fish to fry other than what fictional characters are doing in my opinion. :/



Gibby said:


> What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I'll  have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I've  been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300  confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I'm the top sniper  in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another  target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which  has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You  think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet?  Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of  spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better  prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic  little thing you call your life. You're fucking dead, kid. I can be  anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and  that's just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in  unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United  States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your  miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only  you could have known what unholy retribution your little "clever"  comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your  fucking tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the  price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will  drown in it. You're fucking dead, kiddo.
> 
> I'm sorry guys, I'm actually about to laugh my ass off



Same here. I'm fucking dying right now.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't give a shit about gender issues in any for of entertainment unless it's something _overtly_ sexist like Other M. I just roll my eyes when I see people bitch about big tits, huge muscles, and scanty "armor" in movies, games, and anime.
> Bigger fish to fry other than what fictional characters are doing in my opinion. :/



I think sexism in games isn't as much as a problem. Chick flicks have idealised guys all the time. Even male-aimed games have unrealistic male role models (and frankly shitty gender stereotypes, see Duke Nukem, and Barbie for the girls).

What I dislike, however, is when you have a cast of male characters that are well-rounded, diverse, and normal, and practical-looking. When the female cast is wearing skimpy-as-fuck armour designed to show off as much skin as possible... no, I don't like that. That really cheapens the game's overall visual design.

This is THE strong female character, if you ask me. You could argue that the fact she got saved at one point by a male character is sexist (which is stupid), but you cannot deny that Jill Valentine is a well-rounded character that doesn't exist for sex appeal, but instead a strong female role.


----------



## Deo (Oct 18, 2013)

Fibriel Solaer said:


> But.
> 
> But you're the one who derailed the
> 
> ah never fucking mind.


I'll just use your words as a reply, maybe you speak your own language:


Fibriel Solaer said:


> Hey you can call it whatever you want, I don't care as long as you get back on topic.




And yeah, Gibby it is Hitler-ish. Which is why I'm squeamish about it. And it's unpopular. On the one hand we have the current situation where higher educated wealthier arguably "healthier" people are less likely to have children and less educated (I am just using that as one measure this isn't a knock on education and economic social classes) tend to have more children and those children typically fall into the same cycles as their parents (education, poverty, abuse, etc). 
And since they produce more young over time they will effectively breed out the top group of people. So is it better for humanity to become like "Idiocracy"? Or is it unthinkably immoral to even consider taking away someone's right to procreate? I feel both ways. I'm absolutely torn. Ruin the rights of the individual for the potential long term good of the species, or uphold the intrinsic human right of procreation?


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 18, 2013)

You know what? As much as I know that my next words are far from polite (my apologies, Arshes):



Fibriel Solaer said:


> And I will slap your Gibby across his fat face if I so desire.



Fibriel: You are a *newbie*. You have no clue about how this forum works and are (it seems) doing your absolute best to come across as the twattiest of pretentious asshats.
So kindly shut the hell up and sit the fuck down if you have nothing to contribute besides "_U WOT M8? I'MMA HIT YOU_" and then cry foul about thread-derailment.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 18, 2013)

Deo said:


> And yeah, Gibby it is Hitler-ish. Which is why I'm squeamish about it. And it's unpopular. On the one hand we have the current situation where higher educated wealthier arguably "healthier" people are less likely to have children and less educated (I am just using that as one measure this isn't a knock on education and economic social classes) tend to have more children and those children typically fall into the same cycles as their parents (education, poverty, abuse, etc).
> And since they produce more young over time they will effectively breed out the top group of people. So is it better for humanity to become like "Idiocracy"? Or is it unthinkably immoral to even consider taking away someone's right to procreate? I feel both ways. I'm absolutely torn. Ruin the rights of the individual for the potential long term good of the species, or uphold the intrinsic human right of procreation?



Oh I agree with avoiding an Idiocracy. But the question is _how_?

It's like something we're naturally slipping into that the common inborn sense of morality prevents.

It's almost as if we're _meant_ to accidentally destroy ourselves once our numbers reach a peak, like many of earth's creatures.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 18, 2013)

I think there's a difference between an Unpopular Opinion and a Bigoted/Ignorant/Racist/Stupid Sentiment. 


And it's my unpopular opinion that a considerable amount of the posters in this thread do not know the difference. I'm not saying everyone, or even most. You know if you know better than this--but there is a distinction here that some people missed.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I'll  have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I've  been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300  confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I'm the top sniper  in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another  target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which  has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You  think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet?  Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of  spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better  prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic  little thing you call your life. You're fucking dead, kid. I can be  anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and  that's just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in  unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United  States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your  miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only  you could have known what unholy retribution your little "clever"  comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your  fucking tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the  price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will  drown in it. You're fucking dead, kiddo.
> 
> I'm sorry guys, I'm actually about to laugh my ass off



god goob you would post this wouldn't you
brb crying



Fibriel Solaer said:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]And I will slap your Gibby across his fat face if I so desire.


[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]oh hell naw someone hold my earrings bitch ima cut chu don't be rude to my Goobers >:U[/FONT]


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm always reminded of Tom Cruise's rant in Tropic Thunder when I see that copypasta-d.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 18, 2013)

More abortions! :3


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 18, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> More abortions! :3



How about more knowledgeable Sex-Ed programs and more available birth control for rural areas so that we don't need more abortions?

Is this _really_ an unpopular opinion or are you just trying to be controversial?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 18, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> How about more knowledgeable Sex-Ed programs and more available birth control for rural areas so that we don't need more abortions?



I'd like all three personally.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 18, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I'd like all three personally.



If you get more of the first two, you get less of the last bit. (That said, we should not restrict access to those who need it simply on the grounds of "You knew better". )


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 18, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> More abortions! :3



Really? You're not just simply pro-abortion? You specifically want more abortions?


----------



## Lobar (Oct 18, 2013)

Deo said:


> And yeah, Gibby it is Hitler-ish. Which is why I'm squeamish about it. And it's unpopular. On the one hand we have the current situation where higher educated wealthier arguably "healthier" people are less likely to have children and less educated (I am just using that as one measure this isn't a knock on education and economic social classes) tend to have more children and those children typically fall into the same cycles as their parents (education, poverty, abuse, etc).
> And since they produce more young over time they will effectively breed out the top group of people. So is it better for humanity to become like "Idiocracy"? Or is it unthinkably immoral to even consider taking away someone's right to procreate? I feel both ways. I'm absolutely torn. Ruin the rights of the individual for the potential long term good of the species, or uphold the intrinsic human right of procreation?



I was with you halfway until Idiocracy.  That's not a problem you need (or even can use) eugenics to solve, it just takes some decently-funded public education and rebuilding of the infrastructure that enables social mobility.

Also, more scientifically awesome and less Hitler-ish than forced sterilization is the potential of gene therapy to directly alter someone's genome to rewrite negative traits.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't like characters with over-exaggerated physical features. Even if they are genuinely well written, fleshed out characters, I can not get past the ridiculous design.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 18, 2013)

I absolutely love blackouts. It makes me feel so unplugged and human.


----------



## Machine (Oct 18, 2013)

Raising a kid in a religiously fundamentalist environment is child abuse.


----------



## Riho (Oct 18, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I don't like characters with over-exaggerated physical features. Even if they are genuinely well written, fleshed out characters, I can not get past the ridiculous design.


*covers hyena mohawk*
Yeh.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 18, 2013)

Riho said:


> *covers hyena mohawk*
> Yeh.



I'm talking more about this sort of thing:
http://kayin.pyoko.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/2342142-sorcererandamazon.jpg
I'm sorry, it just looks so fucking stupid (and no, the sexism argument is totally irrelevant regarding my opinion here)


----------



## Riho (Oct 18, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I'm talking more about this sort of thing:
> http://kayin.pyoko.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/2342142-sorcererandamazon.jpg
> I'm sorry, it just looks so fucking stupid (and no, the sexism argument is totally irrelevant regarding my opinion here)


Oh, that's just gross.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 18, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I'm talking more about this sort of thing:
> http://kayin.pyoko.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/2342142-sorcererandamazon.jpg
> I'm sorry, it just looks so fucking stupid (and no, the sexism argument is totally irrelevant regarding my opinion here)



Ugh god. It's like Jolly Jack's art but more uncanny because the colors aren't just flat.

Do people not realize how fucking retarded this looks?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 18, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Do people not realize how fucking retarded this looks?



This is what happens when you listen to your penis


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 18, 2013)

Fibriel Solaer said:


> But.
> 
> But you're the one who derailed the
> 
> ah never fucking mind.




Wow.


----------



## Riho (Oct 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> This is what happens when you listen to your penis


What if you listen to another person's penis?


----------



## Lobar (Oct 18, 2013)

Riho said:


> What if you listen to another person's penis?



You spend the rest of the night going through a box of Q-tips.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Oct 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I'll  have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I've  been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300  confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I'm the top sniper  in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another  target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which  has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You  think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet?  Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of  spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better  prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic  little thing you call your life. You're fucking dead, kid. I can be  anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and  that's just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in  unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United  States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your  miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only  you could have known what unholy retribution your little "clever"  comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your  fucking tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the  price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will  drown in it. You're fucking dead, kiddo.
> 
> I'm sorry guys, I'm actually about to laugh my ass off



Oh.


----------



## Saga (Oct 18, 2013)

_*THE MARVELOUS GLORY OF SATAN*_


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 18, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Wow.



aaah good ol' toshabi strikes back. welcome back! :>





Saga said:


> _*THE MARVELOUS GLORY OF SATAN*_



...oh.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 18, 2013)

I like the FA banners and think people raise too much of a pissy fit about them.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 18, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I like the FA banners and think people raise too much of a pissy fit about them.



I almost forgot FA even had banners.

I just filter them. Simple as that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 18, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I almost forgot FA even had banners.
> 
> I just filter them. Simple as that.



You can do that? I never had much of an issue about em.


----------



## Willow (Oct 18, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> How about more knowledgeable Sex-Ed programs and more available birth control for rural areas so that we don't need more abortions?


I used to think that this scene from Mean Girls was just an exaggeration of what high school sex ed was like until I actually took a health class in high school.The only difference was there were no condoms at the end. 



Aleu said:


> I like the FA banners and think people raise too much of a pissy fit about them.


Same here.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You can do that? I never had much of an issue about em.



You can adblock anything.


----------



## Machine (Oct 19, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I'm talking more about this sort of thing:
> http://kayin.pyoko.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/2342142-sorcererandamazon.jpg
> I'm sorry, it just looks so fucking stupid (and no, the sexism argument is totally irrelevant regarding my opinion here)


What the fucking fuck am I looking at.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 19, 2013)

Machine said:


> What the fucking fuck am I looking at.



A couple playable characters from Dragon's Crown


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 19, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> A couple playable characters from Dragon's Crown



I'm sure those universe crushing hips and exaggerated floppy chest melons are used for something. Holding magic, or some shit.



*edit* Also, that wiki is _waaaaaay_ too detailed for a thing I've never even heard of. Goddamned anime-geeks and gooks out there making us believe their shit means means something.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 19, 2013)

BioShock is just an average game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> BioShock is just an average game.



It's the story that people only like. I'm serious. Bring it up anywhere, "such 'mazin stahryline". They neeeeverrrr talk about the game itself. Shame. I think it's a nice little game though. Just kinda wish it was a bit more. The gameplay is kinda...average.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It's the story that people only like.



The atmosphere and plasmid powers are also top-notch. Granted the actual gunplay is somewhat unremarkable, but everything else is so good that it's forgivable.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The atmosphere and plasmid powers are also top-notch. Granted the actual gunplay is somewhat unremarkable, but everything else is so good that it's forgivable.



Oh definitely...well, the powers were better in 1. ;w;


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh definitely...well, the powers were better in 1. ;w;



I think they're all pretty equal, that said killing everything with like a bajillion crows in Infinite is something truly magical. 

Also OT: "Gay Pride" (and its derivatives) and all the shit that comes with it is seriously the worst thing ever.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I think they're all pretty equal, that said killing everything with like a bajillion crows in Infinite is something truly magical.
> 
> Also OT: "Gay Pride" (and its derivatives) and all the shit that comes with it is seriously the worst thing ever.



I just hate activists. I don't care WHAT cause it's for. lol
The movements I don't care about. The people are terrible. Feminists, PETA, ANY political movement. Fuck em.


----------



## ACraZ (Oct 19, 2013)

Cherrios taste good. :I


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2013)

ACraZ said:


> Cherrios taste good. :I



You mean Cheerios or a cherry flavored snack? If the first, I didn't think that was unpopular.


----------



## Willow (Oct 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You mean Cheerios or a cherry flavored snack? If the first, I didn't think that was unpopular.



I guess people think they're bland? I know I usually have to eat them with sugar.


----------



## Deo (Oct 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I just hate activists. I don't care WHAT cause it's for. lol
> The movements I don't care about. The people are terrible. Feminists, PETA, ANY political movement. Fuck em.


Don't put feminists in with shit like PETA. Feminism simply states that women are people and all people are equal, with intrinsic rights, respect, and responsibility therein titled.

Where as PETA says that owning a dog is slavery and all pets should be given their freedom, etc.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2013)

Deo said:


> Don't put feminists in with shit like PETA. Feminism simply states that women are people and all people are equal, with intrinsic rights, respect, and responsibility therein titled.
> 
> Where as PETA says that owning a dog is slavery and all pets should be given their freedom, etc.



The problem is that Feminism is divided into what is effectively three different groups under the same name.

You have feminists raving about "the patriarchy" and going on about how men are perverted pigs
You have feminists pushing for treatment as equals (women's wages, the right to vote, etc)
And you have feminists who consider both men and women in e.g. legal disputes, such as the idea that women get custody of children by default is unfair.

I consider myself egalitarian, which includes women's rights. I feel that feminism is big mess in this decade.


----------



## Deo (Oct 19, 2013)

Unpopular opinion: I am a mix of all three of those feminisms you mention.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 19, 2013)

Unpopular opinion: I am the centre-right buzzkill.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 19, 2013)

Deo said:


> Unpopular opinion: I am a mix of all three of those feminisms you mention.



Wouldn't that be a fact, though? :V

---

*Inglorious Basterds* is Quentin Tarantino's best movie.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2013)

Deo said:


> Unpopular opinion: I am a mix of all three of those feminisms you mention.



Lady Deo the Multitasker


----------



## Riho (Oct 19, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Wouldn't that be a fact, though? :V
> 
> ---
> 
> *Inglorious Basterds* is Quentin Tarantino's best movie.


I thought you were going to say that it was overrated. What am I going to do with this revved up chainsaw now?

OT: I honestly don't have any unpopular opinions. Am I a brainwashed child?

EDIT: Oh wait, I do have one. Pronouncing "gif" as "gif" or "Jif" DOESN'T FUCKING MATTER YA MORONS.


----------



## Percy (Oct 19, 2013)

Riho said:


> EDIT: Oh wait, I do have one. Pronouncing "gif" as "gif" or "Jif" DOESN'T FUCKING MATTER YA MORONS.


Thank you. I don't know why people are so passionate about how you pronounce it. Just pronounce it however you want, dammit. >.>


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2013)

Deo said:


> Don't put feminists in with shit like PETA. Feminism simply states that women are people and all people are equal, with intrinsic rights, respect, and responsibility therein titled.
> 
> Where as PETA says that owning a dog is slavery and all pets should be given their freedom, etc.



Just to clear things up, I said ACTIVISTS, not the *movements*. 
Feminism rocks my socks. Modern feminists (and you know who I'm talking about)? Most of em suck shit.
Animal rights is badass. People like PETA can fuck off.
Politics...

The people who try to make every goddamn thing an issue "OH MY GOD! YOU WATCHED WALKING DEAD!?!?!? A girl got her SHIRT ripped off you sexist pig!!!" (actual example from real life involving a friend). They get on my fucking nerves.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Just to clear things up, I said ACTIVISTS, not the *movements*.



That still doesn't mean shit, Pachi. 

A movements tends to need people to support it...ie: Activists.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> The problem is that Feminism is divided into what is effectively three different groups under the same name.
> 
> You have feminists raving about "the patriarchy" and going on about how men are perverted pigs
> You have feminists pushing for treatment as equals (women's wages, the right to vote, etc)
> ...



Unpopular opinion: The idea that those are three distinct groups is a goddamned lie. (Told by the patriarchy :V)



XoPachi said:


> Just to clear things up, I said ACTIVISTS, not the *movements*.



Who do you think sparks and leads these movements?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Unpopular opinion: The idea that those are three distinct groups is a goddamned lie. (Told by the patriarchy :V)



:V

I dunno man, I've been in/witnessed a LOT of feminist chatter and they always seem to have such different viewpoints. Though it all does boil down to the improvement of where women stand in society. They just seem to have so many different takes on it.


----------



## Saga (Oct 19, 2013)

Minecraft's single player is so lonesome and depressing.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2013)

Saga said:


> Minecraft's single player is so lonesome and depressing.



It's just you and the pigs...


----------



## Saga (Oct 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It's just you and the pigs...


rule 34


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 19, 2013)

Saga said:


> rule 34



Man why hasn't Majong added a romance option yet? I feel so discriminated against.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Just to clear things up, I said ACTIVISTS, not the *movements*.


But..you DID say movements..


----------



## Saga (Oct 19, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Man why hasn't *Majong* added a romance option yet? I feel so discriminated against.


*mojang
They make minecraft and minecraft accessories, but not strange chinese versions of solitaire :/


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 19, 2013)

Saga said:


> *mojang
> They make minecraft and minecraft accessories, but not strange chinese versions of solitaire :/



I'm sorry, Google is incredibly intimidating and scary.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> :V
> 
> I dunno man, I've been in/witnessed a LOT of feminist chatter and they always seem to have such different viewpoints. Though it all does boil down to the improvement of where women stand in society. They just seem to have so many different takes on it.



There's a lot of misinterpretion (and I would argue willful misinterpretation and misrepresentation) of feminist arguments and social justice arguments in general by the Reddit types.

Privilege?  A term coined to express the idea that people in majority groups are the _unwitting beneficiaries_ of institutional racism/sexism/etc.  It's not just an adjective, it's a transitive verb: you are privileged _by society_.  And it became popular specifically to try to avoid turning people off by using -ism words.  Now it's treated like an accusation of being racist or sexist oneself.

SchrÃ¶dinger's Rapist?  It's funny, men are always saying that rape victims should have been more cautious.  SchrÃ¶dinger's Rapist is nothing more than an explanation of how cautious women _already are_.  But because the people they're cautious of includes _you_, well, they're just fucking bitches then.  It's dumb as hell how that works.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> There's a lot of misinterpretion (and I would argue willful misinterpretation and misrepresentation) of feminist arguments and social justice arguments in general by the Reddit types.
> 
> Privilege?  A term coined to express the idea that people in majority groups are the _unwitting beneficiaries_ of institutional racism/sexism/etc.  It's not just an adjective, it's a transitive verb: you are privileged _by society_.  And it became popular specifically to try to avoid turning people off by using -ism words.  Now it's treated like an accusation of being racist or sexist oneself.
> 
> SchrÃ¶dinger's Rapist?  It's funny, men are always saying that rape victims should have been more cautious.  SchrÃ¶dinger's Rapist is nothing more than an explanation of how cautious women _already are_.  But because the people they're cautious of includes _you_, well, they're just fucking bitches then.  It's dumb as hell how that works.


Though I'm female, I really hate how much men are portrayed as beings that only want to rape women. 
Caution is nice and all but there's times when it's justified and times when it's not.
Being at a party where drugs and alcohol are everywhere. Yes, as much as you shouldn't be in the vicinity of illegal substances, that doesn't justify a rape but it's not smart to leave your drink unattended or whatever.
On a bus. No. The guy doesn't deserve to be cussed out because he dared to say 'hi'. It's almost like guys want to talk. Holy shit.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I really hate how much men are portrayed as beings that only want to rape women.



If someone can so readily and rightfully and freely apply this kind of label to people like _me_, then I should honestly be able to at least voice my opinion and critique their statements.

But when I do so, it's discrimination and I'm a horrible sexist, mysognistic, wife-beating rapist.

Check your double-standards.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Though I'm female, I really hate how much men are portrayed as beings that only want to rape women.
> Caution is nice and all but there's times when it's justified and times when it's not.
> Being at a party where drugs and alcohol are everywhere. Yes, as much as you shouldn't be in the vicinity of illegal substances, that doesn't justify a rape but it's not smart to leave your drink unattended or whatever.
> On a bus. No. The guy doesn't deserve to be cussed out because he dared to say 'hi'. It's almost like guys want to talk. Holy shit.





Gibby said:


> If someone can so readily and rightfully and freely apply this kind of label to people like _me_, then I should honestly be able to at least voice my opinion and critique their statements.
> 
> But when I do so, it's discrimination and I'm a horrible sexist, mysognistic, wife-beating rapist.
> 
> Check your double-standards.



Note how I didn't say any of those things.  Though I disagree that there are times where caution is unreasonable.  Aleu, you know most rapes are committed by someone the victim knows, right?

That seems to be how this generally goes, feminists present reasonable arguments, anti-feminists reply "nuh-uh what you're really saying is all men are rapists and you want to chop our dicks off", and then the general consensus decides they have to have something of a point.  It's frustrating how dumb the shape of the debate is.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Note how I didn't say any of those things. *Though I disagree that there are times where caution is unreasonable*.  Aleu, you know most rapes are committed by someone the victim knows, right?
> 
> That seems to be how this generally goes, feminists present reasonable arguments, anti-feminists reply "nuh-uh what you're really saying is all men are rapists and you want to chop our dicks off", and then the general consensus decides they have to have something of a point.  It's frustrating how dumb the shape of the debate is.



Maybe I misread, but I don't believe she said that this is the way all feminists thought.
And what are you saying? That women should always live in fear that someone will rape them?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> That seems to be how this generally goes, feminists present reasonable arguments, anti-feminists reply "nuh-uh what you're really saying is all men are rapists and you want to chop our dicks off", and then the general consensus decides they have to have something of a point.  It's frustrating how dumb the shape of the debate is.



Check your privilege.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Note how I didn't say any of those things.  Though I disagree that there are times where caution is unreasonable.  You know most rapes are committed by someone the victim knows, right?
> 
> That seems to be how this generally goes, feminists present reasonable arguments, anti-feminists reply "nuh-uh what you're really saying is all men are rapists and you want to chop our dicks off", and then the general consensus decides they have to have something of a point.  It's frustrating how dumb the shape of the debate is.



True and still my point stands. The guy on the bus a girl doesn't know from Adam's house cat isn't as likely to rape her as the guy that would know the party girl.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> *Note how I didn't say any of those things.*  Though I disagree that there are times where caution is unreasonable.  Aleu, you know most rapes are committed by someone the victim knows, right?



I don't care if you said it or not, I'm not spitting at you here. It's more the mindset that many unfortunately hold.



> That seems to be how this generally goes, feminists present *reasonable arguments*, anti-feminists reply "nuh-uh what you're really saying is all men are rapists and you want to chop our dicks off", and then the general consensus decides they have to have something of a point.  It's frustrating how dumb the shape of the debate is.



Yes there are reasonable arguments, but unfortunately that reasonable argument justifies shitting on a person like me who is only asking for a little help regarding bus times.

And those feminists get told they have a reasonable argument. As someone who's indiscriminately recieving the shitty end of the stick, I have to deal with it because it's "reasonable". It's not unfair at all, nope.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 19, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Maybe I misread, but I don't believe she said that this is the way all feminists thought.
> And what are you saying? That women should always live in fear that someone will rape them?



I was replying to the statement, "Caution is nice and all but there's times when it's justified and times when it's not."

And no, I am not saying that.  Women should not have to live in fear of rape.  But given that statistics are as severe as they are, they are justified in taking precautions if they choose to.

Guys, don't try to read into my words to try to pull unreasonable statements out of it.  That's how this whole debate got as stupid as it is in the first place.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> And no, I am not saying that.  Women should not have to live in fear of rape.  But given that statistics are as severe as they are, *they are justified in taking precautions if they choose to.*



Oh, definitely.

Yet on the other hand:

>Man says "Hey, what's your name?"
>OMG GET AWAY FROM ME!!!

Is _that_ reasonable?


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> And no, I am not saying that.  Women should not have to live in fear of rape.  But given that statistics are as severe as they are, they are justified in taking precautions if they choose to.



Precaution is fine given the situation (like being at a party where the are drugs and alcohol present), but all the time? You don't think the mindset of always being cautious of rape is at all paranoid or prejudiced?


----------



## Aleu (Oct 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> I was replying to the statement, "Caution is nice and all but there's times when it's justified and times when it's not."
> 
> And no, I am not saying that.  Women should not have to live in fear of rape.  But given that statistics are as severe as they are, they are justified in taking precautions if they choose to.
> 
> Guys, don't try to read into my words to try to pull unreasonable statements out of it.  That's how this whole debate got as stupid as it is in the first place.


Snubbing random guys is not a precaution. 
Also just because something is a "statistic" doesn't really excuse anything. Statistics shouldn't rule peoples' lives. It's too damn close to correlation equating causation.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> True and still my point stands. The guy on the bus a girl doesn't know from Adam's house cat isn't as likely to rape her as the guy that would know the party girl.



But he is still a considerable risk.  "Not the biggest risk" doesn't necessarily translate to "acceptable risk".



Gibby said:


> I don't care if you said it or not, I'm not spitting at you here. It's more the mindset that many unfortunately hold.



And I am saying that mindset is not nearly as prevalent as you think, and only appears to be because of misrepresentation by the other side.

Take the people _you actually know_ that describe themselves as feminists as a sample.  How many have actually told you that you are a uncontrollable raping machine?



Gibby said:


> Yes there are reasonable arguments, but unfortunately that reasonable argument justifies shitting on a person like me who is only asking for a little help regarding bus times.
> 
> And those feminists get told they have a reasonable argument. As someone who's indiscriminately recieving the shitty end of the stick, I have to deal with it because it's "reasonable". It's not unfair at all, nope.



I didn't say it was fair, but there is no fair solution here outside of cutting down on rape so it isn't the massive problem that it is.  Until then, I have to side with personal safety concerns over minor inconveniences.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> But he is still a considerable risk.  "Not the biggest risk" doesn't necessarily translate to "acceptable risk".


How is he a risk? Because he has a dick? That's fucking ridiculous. Outside the bus ride it's likely he'll never show up again.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 19, 2013)

Man, it must suck to be a woman. Living in a state of complete distrust due to a difference in gender...


----------



## Lobar (Oct 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Oh, definitely.
> 
> Yet on the other hand:
> 
> ...



Has this ever actually happened to you?



Dire Newt said:


> Precaution is fine given the situation (like being at a party where the are drugs and alcohol present), but all the time? You don't think the mindset of always being cautious of rape is at all paranoid or prejudiced?





Aleu said:


> Snubbing random guys is not a precaution.
> Also just because something is a "statistic" doesn't really excuse anything. Statistics shouldn't rule peoples' lives. It's too damn close to correlation equating causation.



Going from "One in four college-age girls get raped within their lifetime" to "I am considerably likely to be raped" is a pretty reasonable logical step.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Going from "One in four college-age girls get raped within their lifetime" to "I am considerably likely to be raped" is a pretty reasonable logical step.



So 25% is considerably likely? That's not reasonable at all. If it was 3 in 4 college-age girls get raped within their lifetime then I'd concede


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 19, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Man, it must suck to be a woman. Living in a state of complete distrust due to a difference in gender...



I blame the "da patriarky!!!11" for instilling "rape culture" or some nonsense like that.



Lobar said:


> Going from "One in four college-age girls get raped within their  lifetime" to "I am considerably likely to be raped" is a pretty  reasonable logical step.


Now do you mean actual violent rapes, or stupid women getting shitfaced and consensually screwing someone and claiming it was rape because they regretted it in the morning? Because those are very different.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> But he is still a considerable risk.  "Not the biggest risk" doesn't necessarily translate to "acceptable risk".



If I - pardon my extreme example to illustrate this - got mugged by a bunch of black dudes in hoodies on several occasions and I made a point to avoid black people wearing hoodies, would that be me making a justified precaution, or would it make me racist? Cos I think that women avoiding men because they see men as potential rapists is actually sexist.

There are many precautions one could take for _both_ of those. But you have to admit that _avoiding_ those people is bigoted as hell. Shit, a black fella in a hoodie may only just want to shoot the shit for a bit or ask an honest question. Same as a man would with a woman on the street.



> And I am saying that mindset is not nearly as prevalent as you think, and only appears to be because of misrepresentation by the other side.
> 
> Take the people _you actually know_ that describe themselves as feminists as a sample.  How many have actually told you that you are a uncontrollable raping machine?



Thank christ that it isn't. And I'm not the one to pull statistics from as frankly I rarely go outside. But I've heard about it too much from other people to think of it as negligible.



> I didn't say it was fair, but there is no fair solution here outside of cutting down on rape so it isn't the massive problem that it is.  Until then, I have to side with personal safety concerns over minor inconveniences.



Hm

No, you're actually right here. But I don't think a man being subjected to someone flipping their shit in public and then being labelled wrongly as someone sexually harassing another and then facing severe wrongly-placed social consequences is a minor inconvenience at all. This happens.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> How is he a risk? Because he has a dick? That's fucking ridiculous. Outside the bus ride it's likely he'll never show up again.



But it's not so unlikely that it's unreasonable to be concerned and have a guarded attitude.



Dire Newt said:


> Man, it must suck to be a woman. Living in a state of complete distrust due to a difference in gender...



this unironically



Let me draw an analogy here.  I currently work in a hospital.  As a part of *general precautions*, I always wear gloves when physically interacting with patients.  Am I being an asshole and assuming my patients are all filthy disease-carriers?  I even work on a surgical unit so there's not even much of a greater chance they have something communicable over the general population.


----------



## Willow (Oct 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> I didn't say it was fair, but there is no fair solution here outside of cutting down on rape so it isn't the massive problem that it is.  Until then, I have to side with personal safety concerns over minor inconveniences.


Ostracizing people as a precaution because of the danger they may pose in the future is a bit extreme though. I'd really hate to be considered a constant threat to everyone in my general area just because I possess a penis. I really don't consider that an inconvenience either.

It's like being afraid of every black person because they may or may not steal your stuff or kill you. Only that's considered racism.

Tell me how this situation is different though?

Edit: Wearing gloves to safeguard from infection is way different because that's a legitimate risk.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2013)

Since ostracizing men is okay because they are potential rapists since they are men, I will now steer clear of all black people, pat-down all middle-easterns for explosives, boycott jewish businesses, ask asians for help with my math problems, and kneecap people with a pistol if they walk towards me at a brisk pace whilst making eye contact.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey, did you know that a minority of people are murderers? So next time you see a human being be extra careful, because they might want to kill you.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> So 25% is considerably likely? That's not reasonable at all. If it was 3 in 4 college-age girls get raped within their lifetime then I'd concede



Given the consequences, it isn't reasonable?  You'd be totally okay with "I'm gonna flip two coins, if they're both heads, you get raped"?



Gibby said:


> If I - pardon my extreme example to illustrate this - got mugged by a bunch of black dudes in hoodies on several occasions and I made a point to avoid black people wearing hoodies, would that be me making a justified precaution, or would it make me racist? Cos I think that women avoiding men because they see men as potential rapists is actually sexist.
> 
> There are many precautions one could take for _both_ of those. But you have to admit that _avoiding_ those people is bigoted as hell. Shit, a black fella in a hoodie may only just want to shoot the shit for a bit or ask an honest question. Same as a man would with a woman on the street.



The whole idea here is that women cannot identify a rapist before it happens.  Even given several muggings, you don't have a significant enough sample to objectively determine that black people in hoodies are a greater threat.  In a high-crime area, though, you would be justified in avoiding people in general, as well as sticking to well-lit areas and not carrying much cash or valuables on you.  If there was a shortcut through a dark alleyway and there was a group of black guys in hoodies (or anyone else) hanging out in the middle of it, I don't think there are even many other black people that wouldn't choose to take the long way around.

Female-on-female rape, however, is considerably more rare than male-on-female rape.



Gibby said:


> Hm
> 
> No, you're actually right here. But I don't think a man being subjected to someone flipping their shit in public and then being labelled wrongly as someone sexually harassing another and then facing severe wrongly-placed social consequences is a minor inconvenience at all. This happens.



Someone's been charged with sexual harassment for asking what time Route 12 shows up?  I'm going to have to ask for a source on that one.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Given the consequences, it isn't reasonable?  You'd be totally okay with "I'm gonna flip two coins, if they're both heads, you get raped"?



Yes


----------



## Lobar (Oct 19, 2013)

Willow said:


> Ostracizing people as a precaution because of the danger they may pose in the future is a bit extreme though. I'd really hate to be considered a constant threat to everyone in my general area just because I possess a penis. I really don't consider that an inconvenience either.
> 
> It's like being afraid of every black person because they may or may not steal your stuff or kill you. Only that's considered racism.
> 
> ...



"Ostracizing" is a strong word for "avoiding being alone with or guarding personal information from".

Re: racism, see above post.

I can't identify patients carrying pathogens any more readily than a woman can identify a guy that would rape her if given an opportunity.  I am acting entirely on the statistics of how many people I interact with in a day and the consequences of what happens if I don't take those precautions when I need them.  Elaborate how this isn't analogous.



Gibby said:


> Since ostracizing men is okay because they are potential rapists since they are men, I will now steer clear of all black people, pat-down all middle-easterns for explosives, boycott jewish businesses, ask asians for help with my math problems, and kneecap people with a pistol if they walk towards me at a brisk pace whilst making eye contact.





Dire Newt said:


> Hey, did you know that a minority of people are murderers? So next time you see a human being be extra careful, because they might want to kill you.



Oh hey here we go with the whole "make dumb strawman arguments again". :|



Aleu said:


> Yes



Either your sense of probability is way off, or you're extremely risk-tolerant.  If you're not just being obstinate, that is.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> The whole idea here is that women cannot identify a rapist before it happens.  Even given several muggings, you don't have a significant enough sample to objectively determine that black people in hoodies are a greater threat.  In a high-crime area, though, you would be justified in avoiding people in general, as well as sticking to well-lit areas and not carrying much cash or valuables on you.  If there was a shortcut through a dark alleyway and there was a group of black guys in hoodies (or anyone else) hanging out in the middle of it, I don't think there are even many other black people that wouldn't choose to take the long way around.
> 
> Female-on-female rape, however, is considerably more rare than male-on-female rape.



And I can't identify a black guy who's going to stab me and take all my monies and park his BMW in my rear garage.

So I'll just go by avoiding those black people. Just like women avoid all those men. _Cos that's stereotyping and that's how fucking stereotyping works_.

"Your example is racist." Now I'm being told that I shouldn't carry valuables on me, have a friend with me, stick to well-lit areas, and carry protection if legal.

Whoa, hang the fuck on. Why can't those women have a friend with them,  stick to well-lit areas, not walk in dodgy alleyways that most men would  avoid, or carry protection if legal? If that shit can stop you getting beaten/murdered/mugged it can sure as all hell stop you getting raped.

Your social viewpoint that is considered legitimate by an alarmingly large group of people is *fucking sexist.* You're saying it's okay that woman view men as potential rapists.

What happened to being equal? How come us men get to be treated this way without consequence? We can't do that about anybody.



> Someone's been charged with sexual harassment for asking what time Route 12 shows up?  I'm going to have to ask for a source on that one.



Oh, _please_. Don't tell me you've never heard of false sexual harassment accusations.



Lobar said:


> I can't identify patients carrying pathogens any  more readily than a woman can identify a guy that would rape her if  given an opportunity.  I am acting entirely on the statistics of how  many people I interact with in a day and the consequences of what  happens if I don't take those precautions when I need them.  Elaborate  how this isn't analogous.



I still can't tell potentially non-violent and violent black people apart, either.

So avoiding them like the plague must be okay.

Can I start calling them nogs again? Women get to say pigs a lot, which really offends me in my social group. We're striving for equality, after all.


----------



## Willow (Oct 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> The whole idea here is that women cannot identify a rapist before it happens.


Which is bullshit. As well as sexist since it also tends to dismiss the fact that women can rape men.




> Even given several muggings, you don't have a significant enough sample to objectively determine that black people in hoodies are a greater threat.  In a high-crime area, though, you would be justified in avoiding people in general, as well as sticking to well-lit areas and not carrying much cash or valuables on you.  If there was a shortcut through a dark alleyway and there was a group of black guys in hoodies (or anyone else) hanging out in the middle of it, I don't think there are even many other black people that wouldn't choose to take the long way around.



So you're saying you can't reasonably justify being afraid of black people in hoods because of a few bad run ins because it doesn't happen enough but being afraid of any man because most rapes are committed by men is? Sigh.

The majority of murderers are men too you know.


----------



## Saga (Oct 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> boycott jewish businesses,


Thread successfully godwined


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2013)

Saga said:


> Thread successfully godwined



actually that was unintentional


----------



## Saga (Oct 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> actually that was unintentional


either way


----------



## Lobar (Oct 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> And I can't identify a black guy who's going to stab me and take all my monies and park his BMW in my rear garage.
> 
> So I'll just go by avoiding those black people. Just like women avoid all those men. _Cos that's stereotyping and that's how fucking stereotyping works_.



You can't identify a white guy that's going to stab you either.  All you can do when in a place where stabbings are common is to avoid anyone that can stab you, and you can't tell ahead of time who because race is irrelevant to stabbing.



Gibby said:


> "Your example is racist." Now I'm being told that I shouldn't carry valuables on me, have a friend with me, stick to well-lit areas, and carry protection if legal.
> 
> Whoa, hang the fuck on. Why can't those women have a friend with them,  stick to well-lit areas, not walk in dodgy alleyways that most men would  avoid, or carry protection if legal? If that shit can stop you getting beaten/murdered/mugged it can sure as all hell stop you getting raped.



MANY OF THEM DO.  The onus of avoiding rape shouldn't be on their shoulders, but many women do take these precautions anyways because the problem isn't solving itself otherwise.  But you can't _always_ have a friend available, rape can't be entirely avoided by just staying out of bad neighborhoods, and they'd rather not have to rely on self-defense at all because it's not guaranteed to work and it can make a bad situation even worse if it doesn't.  So when all else fails, they simply avoid situations that could provide an opportunity to an assailant.



Gibby said:


> Your social viewpoint that is considered legitimate by an alarmingly large group of people is *fucking sexist.* You're saying it's okay that woman view men as potential rapists.
> 
> What happened to being equal? How come us men get to be treated this way without consequence? We can't do that about anybody.



Pretending someone's physical sex is irrelevant to rape is horseshit and you know it.  Male-on-female rape is the statistic they have to live with and address.



> Oh, _please_. Don't tell me you've never heard of false sexual harassment accusations.



Not for innocuous questions by complete strangers.



Willow said:


> WhichSo you're saying you can't reasonably justify being afraid of black people in hoods because of a few bad run ins because it doesn't happen enough but being afraid of any man because most rapes are committed by men is? Sigh.



The plural of anecdote is not data.  The statistics of rape involve actual data.


----------



## Saga (Oct 19, 2013)

It's what you think it is.


----------



## Willow (Oct 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> "Ostracizing" is a strong word for "avoiding being alone with or guarding personal information from".


No?



> Re: racism, see above post.


It only serves to cast you as a hypocrite. 



> I can't identify patients carrying pathogens any more readily than a woman can identify a guy that would rape her if given an opportunity.


So why should she profile him? 

Anyways, given that medical personnel tend to also deal with people's bodily fluids and things that do carry pathogens it not only safeguards you from any possible disease but keeps you from transmitting any disease to them.

hence having to sterilize the area around an injection site or an incision. Aside from just being sanitary. 

I can't give a huge explanation because I'm on my iPod though.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 19, 2013)

Willow said:


> So why should she profile him?
> 
> Anyways, given that medical personnel tend to also deal with people's bodily fluids and things that do carry pathogens it not only safeguards you from any possible disease but keeps you from transmitting any disease to them.
> 
> I can't give a huge explanation because I'm on my iPod though.



For the same reasons I "profile" my patients.

I wear gloves even when I'm not handling bodily fluids, too.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2013)

We're going around in circles at this point.

If there's anything history tells me you're using the logic which had been used to support and validate the "Around Blax, Never Relax" mentality and integrate it into 1800s-1900s witeppl culture, and many many similar things prior to (and even after) that.

Which is something that won't end well.

Seriously, read a few books.

Frankly I can't support any of that. I'm a believer that legally, one's minority group should be considered irrelevant. Can't get more equal than that. /unpopular opinion.

And as willow said, male x male rape, female x male rape, and female x female rape are all possible occurances. Therefore, every single person out there is a potential rapist. As well as a potential robber, murderer, beater, assaulter, abuser, and bamboozler.

And if you avoid any particular group, it's discrimination. However, women avoiding men is the only form of discrimination that's suddenly okay(???).


----------



## Willow (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm actually beginning to think Lobar just has a huge martyr complex 



Lobar said:


> For the same reasons I "profile" my patients.
> 
> I wear gloves even when I'm not handling bodily fluids, too.


okay but you don't automatically assume you're going to get some infectious disease from them do you? You do it because it keeps both parties safe, both you and the patient.

speaking of which.

Do you believe gay men shouldn't donate blood because they may or may not have AIDS?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 19, 2013)

Willow said:


> I'm actually beginning to think Lobar just has a huge martyr complex



Beginning?


----------



## Lobar (Oct 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> We're going around in circles at this point.
> 
> If there's anything history tells me you're using the logic which had been used to support and validate the "Around Blax, Never Relax" mentality and integrate it into 1800s-1900s witeppl culture, and many many similar things prior to (and even after) that.
> 
> ...



Let's flip that around.  In that time period, black people certainly had damn good reason to be cautious of whites.  Would it be "reverse racism" for a black man in that era to be pragmatic about his circumstances?

The issue is that the threat of male-on-female rape is so disproportionately huge and difficult to identify that extra measures of caution are justified.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Let's flip that around.  In that time period, black people certainly had damn good reason to be cautious of whites.  *Would it be "reverse racism" for a black man in that era to be pragmatic about his circumstances?*
> 
> The issue is that the threat of male-on-female rape is so disproportionately huge and difficult to identify that extra measures of caution are justified.



You mean like how men will have a reason to be cautious of women?


----------



## Lobar (Oct 19, 2013)

Willow said:


> okay but you don't automatically assume you're going to get some infectious disease from them do you? You do it because it keeps both parties safe, both you and the patient.
> 
> speaking of which.
> 
> Do you believe gay men shouldn't donate blood because they may or may not have AIDS?



We effectively operate on the assumption that we could transmit an infectious disease if we don't take general precautions.  Because we do it for everyone, it isn't _personal_.  Neither is a woman's choice to avoid risk of sexual assault.

AIDS should be screened for, period.  If you have no means of detecting it, you can justify refusing blood from high-risk groups (though how you'd identify high-risk groups without a screening method, I don't know).



Gibby said:


> You mean like how men will have a reason to be cautious of women?



Why you think "1800s blacks" is analogous to men in this analogy is baffling.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Either your sense of probability is way off, or you're extremely risk-tolerant.  If you're not just being obstinate, that is.


75% of not-rape seems good enough odds for me. Here again, I have been assaulted in my time however that's not causing me to be all cautious and jumping at shadows. My best friends have been male and probably always be male because I don't judge by someone's genitals.

I will judge if they are a dick, not if they have one.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Why you think "1800s blacks" is analogous to men in this analogy is baffling.



Yes because the items in an analogy have to be the same thing else it'd be impossible for them to be used as a tool to illustrate the logic for others to understand

It's like you've forgotten what analogies are _for_ and how they've been used since they were first a concept.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Let's flip that around.  In that time period, black people certainly had damn good reason to be cautious of whites.  Would it be "reverse racism" for a black man in that era to be pragmatic about his circumstances?



Does that mean I should never get in a car because I have like a 25% chance of getting in a potentially lethal car accident? I mean I have to be pragmatic after all.


----------



## Willow (Oct 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> We effectively operate on the assumption that we could transmit an infectious disease if we don't take general precautions.  Because we do it for everyone, it isn't _personal_.  Neither is a woman's choice to avoid risk of sexual assault.


So then I can justify being afraid of every black person because of a crime they might commit too right? It's nothing personal after all.



> AIDS should be screened for, period.  If you have no means of detecting it, you can justify refusing blood from high-risk groups (though how you'd identify high-risk groups without a screening method, I don't know).


Funnily enough, black women are at higher risk for HIV yet they're never turned a way for "high risk".


----------



## Lobar (Oct 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Yes because the items in an analogy have to be the same thing else it'd be impossible for them to be used as a tool to illustrate the logic for others to understand
> 
> It's like you've forgotten what analogies are _for_ and how they've been used since they were first a concept.



The analogy here is that blacks in the 1800s face a disproportionate risk from whites, similar to how _women_ face a disproportionate risk from _men_ today.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> The analogy here is that blacks in the 1800s face a disproportionate risk from whites, similar to how _women_ face a disproportionate risk from _men_ today.



Yet if the discrimination you're supporting (I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and say it's unintentionally so) gets into play at a larger scale, it's going to involve a serious social inequality for men, and will absolutely without a doubt go into legal inequality that will affect those innocent.

Did I really need to explain that?


----------



## Lobar (Oct 19, 2013)

Willow said:


> So then I can justify being afraid of every black person because of a crime they might commit too right? It's nothing personal after all.



Seemingly high incidences of black crime stems primarily from socioeconomic status and inequality in the justice system.

Unless you're saying that black people really are more likely to turn to crime just by virtue of being black.



Willow said:


> Funnily enough, black women are at higher risk for HIV yet they're never turned a way for "high risk".



In case you missed it, I said AIDS should just be screened for as a general practice, instead of relying on a list which groups are "high risk" which becomes increasingly outdated every year.

We do justifiably screen certain high risk groups, though.  For instance, if you've visited Africa, you can't give blood until a year after you return due to the risk of malaria.  That doesn't make for as much as a "hot button" argument though.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Yet if the discrimination you're supporting (I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and say it's unintentionally so) gets into play at a larger scale, it's going to involve a serious social inequality for men, and will absolutely without a doubt go into legal inequality that will affect those innocent.
> 
> Did I really need to explain that?



That's one slippery slope you've built there.

All I've said here is that women are justified in avoiding making themselves vulnerable to sexual assault that they face a disproportionately large risk to.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2013)

The problem is, Lobar, is that visiting africa or having a disease risk is something that's a result of an external source, it's not a state of being that you're born with and die with that is noticable at a glance - like being black, white, male, or female.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 19, 2013)

I think the difference between men and germs is that men are capable of a moral compass unlike germs. They are people after all.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> The problem is, Lobar, is that visiting africa or having a disease risk is something that's a result of an external source, it's not a state of being that you're born with and die with that is noticable at a glance - like being black, white, male, or female.



Given that the threat from malaria _is_ legitimate though, you'd change your stance on whether those blood donations should be refused or not if hypothetically it was being white or black or male or female that was the identifiable risk factor?  The risk is the same, but you treat it differently for political correctness reasons?


----------



## Deo (Oct 19, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Precaution is fine given the situation (like being at a party where the are drugs and alcohol present), but all the time? You don't think the mindset of always being cautious of rape is at all paranoid or prejudiced?



A girl gets up, she decides what to wear. A skirt? Pants? Flattering top? Depending on what she wears the media says she can be blamed for rape and is " inviting it". So she chooses caution. Even subconsciously.

She takes the bus, snubs a man. Not because she consciously thinks "he is going to rape me" but he's a stranger, she's stressed to get to work on time, and maybe uncomfortable with sitting so close to other strangers. As a culture we teach little girls and boys to fear strangers, "stranger danger", later in life boys are encouraged to be more adventurous and outgoing to strangers but women rarely are encouraged to seek out strangers for interaction. Thus the remains of "stranger danger" linger more prominently. The snub is not intentional, most likely, just a "oh shit I don't know you" reaction, probably a grumble or just ignoring the man who says "hi". Most likely not the outraged dramatic tirade that Gibby gave as a situation of "OH MY GOD GET AWAY FROM ME!"

She goes to work where she makes .77 to every dollar a man makes, she's less likely to be promoted, and if she is promoted as quickly as men the dirty office gab goes on that she trades sexual favors for promotions. She knows it's unlikely she'll ever be a CEO or own her own company, only 4.2% of CEOs are women.

She takes the bus home. It's getting dark. She's been told as a girl "get home before dark", dark is where that myth of stranger-dark-alley rape teems. She Amy bve in a part of the city she's unfamiliar with. If the bus breaks down how will she get home? She's been told not to walk in strange areas at night.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Given that the threat from malaria _is_ legitimate though, you'd change your stance on whether those blood donations should be refused or not if hypothetically it was being white or black or male or female that was the identifiable risk factor?  The risk is the same, but you treat it differently for political correctness reasons?



That's still an unavoidable external source. Like I don't know what you're trying to say anymore, you should probably get some sleep.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 19, 2013)

Deo said:


> A girl gets up, she decides what to wear. A skirt? Pants? Flattering top? Depending on what she wears the media says she can be blamed for rape and is " inviting it". So she chooses caution. Even subconsciously.



Media opinion _doesn't matter_. Judicially, the rapist would still be punished regardless of the victim's apparel.



> She takes the bus...
> ...only 4.2% of CEOs are women.



What does that have to do with being paranoid of rape? The argument I made was not "women aren't treated unfairly".



> She takes the bus home. It's getting dark. She's been told as a girl "get home before dark", dark is where that myth of stranger-dark-alley rape teems. She Amy bve in a part of the city she's unfamiliar with. If the bus breaks down how will she get home? She's been told not to walk in strange areas at night.



As I said, precaution is fine given the situation. Prejudging that every living man is a potential rapist is an extremely harmful assumption.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 19, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Media opinion _doesn't matter_. Judicially, the rapist would still be punished regardless of the victim's apparel.



Well there has been a case where a guy was said to be not guilty because the type of pants the woman was wearing was too tight or something like that.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Well there has been a case where a guy was said to be not guilty because the type of pants the woman was wearing was too tight or something like that.



But that is just a single case, one that anyone with a brain could look at and say "that's total fucking bullshit". I'm pretty sure most people, and hell, most media outlets were not in support of that particular verdict.
It's nothing new that our judicial system can be completely incomprehensible at times, but that is another argument entirely.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 20, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> But that is just a single case, one that anyone with a brain could look at and say "that's total fucking bullshit". I'm pretty sure most people, and hell, most media outlets were not in support of that particular verdict.
> It's nothing new that our judicial system can be completely incomprehensible at times, but that is another argument entirely.



you did say judicially :v


----------



## Willow (Oct 20, 2013)

Deo said:


> She takes the bus, snubs a man. Not because she consciously thinks "he is going to rape me" but he's a stranger, she's stressed to get to work on time, and maybe uncomfortable with sitting so close to other strangers. *As a culture we teach little girls and boys to fear strangers, "stranger danger", later in life boys are encouraged to be more adventurous and outgoing to strangers but women rarely are encouraged to seek out strangers for interaction.* Thus the remains of "stranger danger" linger more prominently. The snub is not intentional, most likely, just a "oh shit I don't know you" reaction, probably a grumble or just ignoring the man who says "hi". Most likely not the outraged dramatic tirade that Gibby gave as a situation of "OH MY GOD GET AWAY FROM ME!"


I still have yet to find anything saying this is truly the case. There is a healthy level of precaution because it's human nature to be cautious of strangers but being paranoid that anyone who even glances at you the wrong way will probably hurt you is generally unreasonable. It may not be to the level of screaming and running away at every encounter but being evasive of men in general because of something they may or may not do is just not normal. :I





> She goes to work where she makes .77 to every dollar a man makes, she's less likely to be promoted, and if she is promoted as quickly as men the dirty office gab goes on that she trades sexual favors for promotions. She knows it's unlikely she'll ever be a CEO or own her own company, only 4.2% of CEOs are women.


Well it's not unheard of but whatever. Go on. 



> She takes the bus home. It's getting dark. She's been told as a girl "get home before dark", dark is where that myth of stranger-dark-alley rape teems. She Amy bve in a part of the city she's unfamiliar with. If the bus breaks down how will she get home? She's been told not to walk in strange areas at night.


But in that situation it's reasonable to be wary of people. What was your point?


----------



## Lobar (Oct 20, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Media opinion _doesn't matter_. Judicially, the rapist would still be punished regardless of the victim's apparel.



You think the defense attorney doesn't go for the "Look what she was wearing" angle?

They're not even above the "Do you really want to make me subpoena all your friends and family as possible character witnesses and waste their time dragging them into your attempt to avoid responsibility for being such a slut" angle.



Dire Newt said:


> As I said, precaution is fine given the situation. Prejudging that every living man is a potential rapist is an extremely harmful assumption.



It's not a personal judgment of your character, it's a general precaution against the unknown.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 20, 2013)

I believe there was also a time in which a court declared a burglar "not guilty" because he broke his leg in the house he was stealing from.

Some people are complete morons, but you can't blame everyone for it.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 20, 2013)

Lobar said:


> You think the defense attorney doesn't go for the "Look what she was wearing" angle?
> 
> They're not even above the "Do you really want to make me subpoena all your friends and family as possible character witnesses and waste their time dragging them into your attempt to avoid responsibility for being such a slut" angle.



Wait, particularly unscrupulous defense attorneys are willing to -_GASP_- abuse certain unfortunate societal notions to get their client off the hook!?! Someone call the Pentagon, we have something here.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 20, 2013)

Lobar said:


> You think the defense attorney doesn't go for the "Look what she was wearing" angle?



Of course they would, they'd say anything to try to get the jury on their side. It is a matter of effectiveness, however, and anyone (except the scummiest, most braindead people) can see that it is not a valid argument.



> It's not a personal judgment of your character, it's a general precaution against the unknown.



If someone looks at you and says, "this guy might be a rapist" it is absolutely a judge of their character. They're declaring them guilty before getting to hear their side. How does "being wary of the unknown" make it any less offensive?


----------



## Willow (Oct 20, 2013)

Lobar said:


> It's not a personal judgment of your character, it's a general precaution against the unknown.


That doesn't stop me from taking it personally though. 

But you know what, in order to make sure I can never be seen as any kind of threat to anyone, I'm just going to never leave my house.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 20, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Of course they would, they'd say anything to try to get the jury on their side. It is a matter of effectiveness, however, and anyone (except the scummiest, most braindead people) can see that it is not a valid argument.



Given how often it gets repeated, I doubt it's as ineffective as you think.

It doesn't even have to be a direct attempt at convincing the jury, though.  It can be just about trying to break the victim to damage their ability to give effective testimony.

It's in the context of a post about atheism, but I keep this blogpost bookmarked as an example of just how harrowing a rape trial can be for the victim.  Fortunately, it at least has a happy just ending.



Dire Newt said:


> If someone looks at you and says, "this guy might be a rapist" it is absolutely a judge of their character. They're declaring them guilty before getting to hear their side. How does "being wary of the unknown" make it any less offensive?



They're not saying "this guy is more likely to be a rapist than any other guy".  Thus, it is not a personal judgment of character, it is a judgment of the baseline level of risk.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 20, 2013)

Willow said:


> That doesn't stop me from taking it personally though.
> 
> But you know what, in order to make sure I can never be seen as any kind of threat to anyone, I'm just going to never leave my house.



That'll just make people assume you're one of those creepy loners who probably eats babies.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 20, 2013)

Lobar said:


> They're not saying "this guy is more likely to be a rapist than any other guy".  Thus, it is not a personal judgment of character, it is a judgment of the baseline level of risk.



And once again I ask you, how does that make it any less offensive?

"This person is black, he might be in a violent street gang because some black people are."
"This person is male, he might be a rapist because some males are."

It's no better than a fucking stereotype.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 20, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> And once again I ask you, how does that make it any less offensive?
> 
> "This person is black, he might be in a violent street gang because some black people are."
> "This person is male, he might be a rapist because some males are."
> ...



Political correctness takes a backseat to reality.  "One in four young women will get raped in their lifetime" is a difficult statistic to ignore.

If, say, I offer a ride home to a woman that needs one and she turns it down, I'm not going to take it personally and flip my shit.  If you choose to take offense to something like that, you're prioritizing your feelings over someone's right to safety.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 20, 2013)

...

I'm starting to realize that all my replies will end up being points I've already made.

Fuck internet arguments, they're dumb and never end up going anywhere.


----------



## Willow (Oct 20, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> That'll just make people assume you're one of those creepy loners who probably eats babies.


That's better than being accused of being a menace to society everywhere I go. #hikikomori4lyfe :v



Lobar said:


> If, say, I offer a ride home to a woman that needs one and she turns it  down, I'm not going to take it personally and flip my shit.


Why would you offer a ride to a stranger though? That's creepy to begin with. 
I'd be creeped out no matter what the person's sex is.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 20, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Political correctness takes a backseat to reality.  "One in four young women will get raped in their lifetime" is a difficult statistic to ignore.
> 
> If, say, I offer a ride home to a woman that needs one and she turns it down, I'm not going to take it personally and flip my shit.  If you choose to take offense to something like that, you're prioritizing your feelings over someone's right to safety.


What if she actually doesn't need one?
What if she had called a cab or a friend to pick her up?

There's far more variables than "he's a stranger". Even then, you said that women are more likely to be raped by men that they already know so shouldn't they trust a stranger more in that aspect?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 20, 2013)

Willow said:


> That's better than being accused of being a menace to society everywhere I go. #hikikomori4lyfe :v



Well yeah. At the very least it's a lot less effort.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 20, 2013)

Willow said:


> That's better than being accused of being a menace to society everywhere I go. #hikikomori4lyfe :v
> 
> 
> Why would you offer a ride to a stranger though? That's creepy to begin with.
> I'd be creeped out no matter what the person's sex is.



Who said it was a stranger?


----------



## Aleu (Oct 20, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Who said it was a stranger?



You said "a woman" implying that you don't know this person instead of "female friend/acquaintance"


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 20, 2013)

WHILE THIS HEATED DEBATE MAY BE INTERESTING, IT IS ACTUALLY BECOMING stupidSILLY.
yes that's an unpopular opinion :V


----------



## Willow (Oct 20, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Who said it was a stranger?


Well I did, because I assume when you said "a woman" that you don't know them well enough to call them a friend. Acquaintance maybe but even then, I'm not very trustworthy of just acquaintances. Both male and female. 



Batsy said:


> WHILE THIS HEATED DEBATE MAY BE INTERESTING, IT IS ACTUALLY BECOMING stupidSILLY.
> yes that's an unpopular opinion :V


Implying it wasn't stupid silly from the start :v


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 20, 2013)

Willow said:


> Implying it wasn't stupid silly from the start :v



upupupu shhh ~


----------



## Lobar (Oct 20, 2013)

Aleu said:


> You said "a woman" implying that you don't know this person instead of "female friend/acquaintance"



I was being non-specific because it applies regardless, whether the initial scenario is likely or not.

The circumstances really don't matter.  If someone who is female, friend or not, decides they'd rather call a taxi, or wait for the next elevator, or decline to strike up a conversation, or what have you, I'm not going to take offense.


----------



## Willow (Oct 20, 2013)

Lobar said:


> The circumstances really don't matter.  If someone who is female, friend or not, decides they'd rather call a taxi, or wait for the next elevator, or decline to strike up a conversation, or what have you, I'm not going to take offense.


That's actually kind of sad :|


----------



## Lobar (Oct 20, 2013)

Willow said:


> That's actually kind of sad :|



It's pragmatic.  I can be annoyed by it, but my annoyance will be properly directed towards those that have sexually assaulted someone and made such precautions seem necessary in the first place.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 20, 2013)

Lobar said:


> I was being non-specific because it applies regardless, whether the initial scenario is likely or not.
> 
> The circumstances really don't matter.  If someone who is female, friend or not, decides they'd rather call a taxi, or wait for the next elevator, or decline to strike up a conversation, or what have you, I'm not going to take offense.


Except circumstances make all the difference in the world.
If I decline a ride from a guy, it's not because he's a guy, it's because I've probably have had prior arrangements. Women aren't all alone in the world. They can do things by themselves which includes calling friends/boyfriends for a ride. Actually this scenario has happened to me multiple times when my car was kaput.
My boyfriend was my scheduled ride on nights that I close. When he was a few minutes late, a few of the other guys offered me a ride. I declined not because of a rape-factor risk thing but because if I wasn't there when my boyfriend got there he'd probably be freaked and pissed at the same time and it's kinda rude to blow off a ride to someone who is already established.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 20, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Except circumstances make all the difference in the world.
> If I decline a ride from a guy, it's not because he's a guy, it's because I've probably have had prior arrangements. Women aren't all alone in the world. They can do things by themselves which includes calling friends/boyfriends for a ride. Actually this scenario has happened to me multiple times when my car was kaput.
> My boyfriend was my scheduled ride on nights that I close. When he was a few minutes late, a few of the other guys offered me a ride. I declined not because of a rape-factor risk thing but because if I wasn't there when my boyfriend got there he'd probably be freaked and pissed at the same time and it's kinda rude to blow off a ride to someone who is already established.



I did say "offered a ride to a woman *that needs one*".


----------



## Aleu (Oct 20, 2013)

Lobar said:


> I did say "offered a ride to a woman *that needs one*".



And they thought I needed one. Your point?


----------



## Lobar (Oct 20, 2013)

Aleu said:


> And they thought I needed one. Your point?



Trying to invalidate the hypothetical doesn't invalidate the point.  If a woman is at the point of having only the option of calling a taxi or taking my offer of a ride home, and she opts for the taxi, I'm not going to take it personally.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 20, 2013)

In my opinion, sexism exists among both genders, both are bad, and neither can be defeated by pretending the other doesn't exist.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 20, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Trying to invalidate the hypothetical doesn't invalidate the point.  If a woman is at the point of having only the option of calling a taxi or taking my offer of a ride home, and she opts for the taxi, I'm not going to take it personally.



Your point is invalidated because there's too many variables. You don't know what's going on in her life or what her thought process is so why do you assume that it's a safety thing rather than she already has a plan?


----------



## Lobar (Oct 20, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Your point is invalidated because there's too many variables. You don't know what's going on in her life or what her thought process is so why do you assume that it's a safety thing rather than she already has a plan?



"No thanks, I'm just going to call a cab."


----------



## Willow (Oct 20, 2013)

Lobar said:


> It's pragmatic.  I can be annoyed by it, but my annoyance will be properly directed towards those that have sexually assaulted someone and made such precautions seem necessary in the first place.


Unpopular opinion: This is an example of misandry. The fact that I think misandry is a think is an unpopular opinion. But let's just call it sexist in general. 

Thing is. You shouldn't _have_ to feel that you are an automatic threat to everyone nor should you have to feel any form of guilt or shame or _whatever_ because some people in your demographic choose to do something wrong. Just because some men are bad doesn't mean all men should feel bad. It's about as pragmatic as me accepting that some people will want to avoid me simply because I'm black or because I just present myself as male. 

It's not. 

No one should have to settle for that kind of garbage.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 20, 2013)

Willow said:


> Unpopular opinion: This is an example of misandry. The fact that I think misandry is a think is an unpopular opinion. But let's just call it sexist in general.
> 
> Thing is. You shouldn't _have_ to feel that you are an automatic threat to everyone nor should you have to feel any form of guilt or shame or _whatever_ because some people in your demographic choose to do something wrong. Just because some men are bad doesn't mean all men should feel bad. It's about as pragmatic as me accepting that some people will want to avoid me simply because I'm black or because I just present myself as male.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't feel any guilt or shame on my part, just upset that circumstances are what they are.  Nor do I feel that I _am_ an automatic threat to anyone, I just understand why I may be perceived as one.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 20, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Media opinion _doesn't matter_. Judicially, the rapist would still be punished regardless of the victim's apparel.



You should probably see this. Note that this is about rapes in general, so not just "male on female".


----------



## Deo (Oct 20, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> As I said, precaution is fine given the situation. Prejudging that every living man is a potential rapist is an extremely harmful assumption.



Media does impact us, it's a large part of our culture and shapes society's opinions and thought.

And it's not a "pre-judging every man is a rapist". It's just ingrained into women that it's subconscious. I don't walk out my door cringing and spitting at every man. But my point was that there is always a subconscious "_mindset of always being cautious of rape". It's a mindset that starts with one precaution and as you said precaution is fine, and it adds more choices that lean towards caution. A series of cautious choices made through a day repeated over a lifetime is indeed a mindset of always being cautious about rape it isn't about men at all, I think. it's not specifically looking at men and judging that individual with a neon sign of "POTENTIAL RAPIST", it's not against men, it's a series of cautious choices and actions. Not some man-hating pitchfork scrutiny whereby every breathe you take you are some potential abuser. _


----------



## Deo (Oct 20, 2013)

Gibby said:


> "Your example is racist." Now I'm being told that I shouldn't carry valuables on me, have a friend with me, stick to well-lit areas, and carry protection if legal.
> 
> Whoa, hang the fuck on. Why can't those women have a friend with them, stick to well-lit areas, not walk in dodgy alleyways that most men would avoid, or carry protection if legal? If that shit can stop you getting beaten/murdered/mugged it can sure as all hell stop you getting raped.





Lobar said:


> MANY OF THEM DO. The onus of avoiding rape shouldn't be on their shoulders, but many women do take these precautions
> But you can't _always_ have a friend available, rape can't be entirely avoided by just staying out of bad neighborhoods, and they'd rather not have to rely on self-defense at all because it's not guaranteed to work and it can make a bad situation even worse if it doesn't.  So when all else fails, they simply avoid situations that could provide an opportunity to an assailant.



I agree with Lobar. It isn't on women to be more cautious. Women are already cautious as fuck. I know I thought I was. You can do all the cautious "good choices", avoid bad areas, walk in well lit streets, stick with friends, don't take drinks from other people, and so many other unwritten "rules" for being a woman that a woman seems to have to follow in order to not get raped. But it isn't on us to live sheltered in houses, kept divided from men, and escorted by male relatives. I saw that shit first hand in Saudi Arabia, it doesn't work there and the watered down version of it we have in American culture doesn't work either. It's not on a woman to avoid rape. Telling/asking women to be more cautious is just damning.


Also I have a scientific paper for you guys, it's a little horrible, and makes you realize that most people are a lot more fucked up than you. Most of you are pleasant moral people, you expect that of others, but in the peer-reviewed Journal of Research on Personality there was this study:
*Testing hypotheses regarding rape: Exposure to sexual violence, sex differences, and the â€œnormalityâ€ of rapists*
Neil M Malamuth, University of Manitoba Canada
 Scott Haber, Seymour Feshbach, University of California, Los Angeles, USA

Which has some horrifying findings.


> Surprisingly, more than half of the males indicated some likelihood that they themselves would rape if assured of not being punished. The association between this self-report and general attitudes toward rape revealed a pattern that bears striking similarity to the callous attitudes often held by convicted rapists.



So I am sure none of you have any sort of rape impulses, but studies on the general populace proves them to far more willing to rape than expected.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 20, 2013)

Wouldn't people do ANYTHING if they knew they wouldn't get punished? The study is kinda pointless.


----------



## Kalmor (Oct 20, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Wouldn't people do ANYTHING if they knew they wouldn't get punished? The study is kinda pointless.



Like in a lucid dream you can go out and punch people just because you wouldn't get punished. I somehow doubt someone (who's mentally stable) would go out and replicate those actions in real life.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 20, 2013)

Being told you can do something - anything - without consequences means that there won't be _any_ consequences, social, legal, or otherwise. It implies that even the hypothetical victim won't have anything to say or do about it in any form. Like they won't even feel bad. Like you would have no reason to feel guilt.

If the question was "Would you do X if there were no *legal* consequences" then the study would be many times more meaningful.


----------



## Deo (Oct 20, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Being told you can do something - anything - without consequences means that there won't be _any_ consequences, social, legal, or otherwise. It implies that even the hypothetical victim won't have anything to say or do about it in any form. Like they won't even feel bad. Like you would have no reason to feel guilt.
> 
> If the question was "Would you do X if there were no *legal* consequences" then the study would be many times more meaningful.


The study also focuses on punitive measures against rape, so it does mean social, legal, other punishing ramifications. In it men were more drastic with punishing others, but if no punishment existed were more likely to rape. (The women in the study reported almost no urge to rape regardless of punishment). It also found a large percent of both men and women thought women would enjoy being raped, but the women themselves when asked reported that they would not enjoy being victims themselves. So we have a perceived idea that women would enjoy rape prevalent in both genders, with half of males saying they'd rape if they could get away with it.  Whyyyyy


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 20, 2013)

Still, the "no consequences" is too open to interepretation and feedback with "yes/no" answers isn't something that provides proper good information. While it does give insight to what a significant number of men think like, it's still too broad to be treated as a true-to-the-dot statistic. There's a lot of things that people think about but their moral code prevents them from actually doing them, even when law isn't part of the equation.

This carries into a lot of things that are entirely outside of rape and violence.

If someone told me I could have a free Cintiq tablet and all I had to do is run in and grab it and the store staff would never ever notice before or after the deed and nobody will suffer any consequences, I still wouldn't be able to do it.



Deo said:


> The study also focuses on punitive measures against rape, so it does mean social, legal, other punishing ramifications. In it men were more drastic with punishing others, but if no punishment existed were more likely to rape. (The women in the study reported almost no urge to rape regardless of punishment). *It also found a large percent of both men and women thought women would enjoy being raped*, but the women themselves when asked reported that they would not enjoy being victims themselves. So we have a perceived idea that women would enjoy rape prevalent in both genders, with half of males saying they'd rape if they could get away with it.  Whyyyyy



Now _this_ is alarming and is something worth looking into.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2013)

That's...creepily kinky. Jesus Christ. o-O


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 20, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Wouldn't people do ANYTHING if they knew they wouldn't get punished? The study is kinda pointless.



I wouldn't.

I'd do a lot of things but I wouldn't do anything. Laws are not the only foundation of my morality.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 20, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I wouldn't.
> 
> I'd do a lot of things but I wouldn't do anything. Laws are not the only foundation of my morality.


But you'd still do things. That's kinda the point. 
Some people don't do things because they're against the law but not against their morals. Some people don't do things because they're against their morals and also happen to be against the law.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I wouldn't.
> 
> I'd do a lot of things but I wouldn't do anything. Laws are not the only foundation of my morality.



Honestly, I think the worst I'd do is illegal downloading out the ASS from large companies. I could not outright and directly harm another human/animal be it physically or sexually for the sole fact that it was legal.


----------



## Deo (Oct 20, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Still, the "no consequences" is too open to interepretation and feedback with "yes/no" answers isn't something that provides proper good information. While it does give insight to what a significant number of men think like, it's still too broad to be treated as a true-to-the-dot statistic. There's a lot of things that people think about but their moral code prevents them from actually doing them, even when law isn't part of the equation.


"Consequences" directly meant legal and social ramifications. It's not a vague thing, the study made it clear to the participants. Did you read it, or are you just hurrhurring me? I'll hur-de-hurr-hurr with the best of them, but I can't argue semantics with you when you haven't read the study and there are' bigger issues to actually discuss than word choice used in the study's overview.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 20, 2013)

Deo said:


> "Consequences" directly meant legal, social, and emotional ramifications. It's not a vague thing, the study made it clear to the participants. Did you read it, or are you just hurrhurring me? I'll hur-de-hurr-hurr with the best of them, but I can't argue semantics with you when you haven't read the study and there are' bigger issues to actually discuss than word choice used in the study's overview.



I'm not pretending that the risk of rape is insignificant and that the study is bullshit, if that's what you're asking of me. I dunno what you mean by hurrdurrin.

In all honesty I wanted to talk about the idea of "no consequence" and how it can be interpreted differently for things _outside_ of rape and how it seems more like a question of one's pattern of thinking.

Cos I thought that trying to initiate a topic drift wouldn't be a bad idea because this kind of debating happens enough in its own threads but I guess I'm better off observing instead of coming in and looking like a prick by mistake.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 20, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Wouldn't people do ANYTHING if they knew they wouldn't get punished? The study is kinda pointless.



Hell no I wouldn't.
I don't even cross the street at night when the light is red.


----------



## Jags (Oct 20, 2013)

It's all dependent on a 'moral compass' I'd argue. I wouldn't consider killing somebody, but I wouldn't stop streaming films, cos I don't see it as bad enough to crack down on. Just as I imagine in an opposite way some people would want to break the law less if it were legal, 'cos they're doing it for the thrill of breaking the law not for the action itself.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 20, 2013)

Breaking Bad's ending wasn't _that_ bad. Sure it was a bit rushed but I thought it was alright.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2013)

Speaking of shows, I thought Legend of Korra's ending wasn't the only thing bad. The entire SHOW after three episodes was...not OH MY FUCK horrendous, but very low quality. It was not something that should have been a mere 12 episodes. That was it's issue. Again, rushed. 



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Hell no I wouldn't.
> I don't even cross the street at night when the light is red.



Now that's a clean ass motherfucker. 
That's right!! Being an upstanding citizen!! D:<


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 20, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Breaking Bad's ending wasn't _that_ bad. Sure it was a bit rushed but I thought it was alright.



Wait people thought the ending was bad? Stupidly high expectations I guess.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Speaking of shows, I thought Legend of Korra's ending wasn't the only thing bad. The entire SHOW after three episodes was...not OH MY FUCK horrendous, but very low quality. It was not something that should have been a mere 12 episodes. That was it's issue. Again, rushed.



I stopped watching Korra after just a few episodes. It lacked the lighthearted fun that I loved in the original series.

" :| " sums it up quite nicely, I think.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 20, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Breaking Bad's ending wasn't _that_ bad. Sure it was a bit rushed but I thought it was alright.



I think bb had a good ending


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 21, 2013)

Dick Figures is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Kazooie (Oct 21, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I think bb had a good ending


I can't even get to the ending of Breaking Bad because sometimes the characters just feel too goddamn forced and I just can't

DAD: HERE SON HAVE SOME ALCOHOL
Bro-in-law: Ha ha he's under age you know *wink*
DAD: MORE DRINK MORE
Bro-in-law: Uh that might not be a goo-
DAD: FUCK YOU DRINK SON DRINK IT ALL YESSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 21, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> I can't even get to the ending of Breaking Bad because sometimes the characters just feel too goddamn forced and I just can't
> 
> DAD: HERE SON HAVE SOME ALCOHOL
> Bro-in-law: Ha ha he's under age you know *wink*
> ...



The hell? Wasn't that back in like season 2 or something?


----------



## Kazooie (Oct 21, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> The hell? Wasn't that back in like season 2 or something?


Yes I stopped near the beginning of season two and have never picked it back up because jesus christ seriously


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 21, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> Yes I stopped near the beginning of season two and have never picked it back up because jesus christ seriously



That's a pretty stupid thing to stop watching a series over. Especially something as good as BB.


----------



## Saga (Oct 21, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> Yes I stopped near the beginning of season two and have never picked it back up because jesus christ seriously


he was pissed that he was losing control over his life
his son = life


----------



## Riho (Oct 21, 2013)

I hate that I've never watched BB.


----------



## Kazooie (Oct 21, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> That's a pretty stupid thing to stop watching a series over. Especially something as good as BB.


no BB wasn't good because the characters kept doing these pantsu-on-head dumb things that seemed so obviously forced that i couldn't


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 21, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> no BB wasn't good because the characters kept doing these pantsu-on-head dumb things that seemed so obviously forced that i couldn't



Such as?


----------



## Artillery Spam (Oct 21, 2013)

Spending 100,000 dollars to look like Justin Bieber is an excellent investment.


----------



## Saga (Oct 21, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Dick Figures is fucking hilarious.


So I thought, "I'll just watch one and see what it is"

I spent the next two hours watching ALL TEH DICK FIGURS
I half expected the characters to be in dick shape and was disappointed when they were not


----------



## Machine (Oct 22, 2013)

Pewdiepie is an annoying twatburger.
Regular Ordinary Swedish Meal Time is better than Epic Meal Time. Sadly, they don't upload anymore.
Aside from the music available on it, Youtube blows.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 22, 2013)

I think ray william johnson is not a fag


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 22, 2013)

FF13 was the first game I played of that series, and I loved every minute of it.

Oldfags need to learn to appreaciate each title separetely, yo. What do they expect, the same game every year?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 22, 2013)

Riho said:


> I hate that I've never watched BB.



Then... watch it?



Kitsune Cross said:


> I think ray william johnson is not a fag



The dude can actually be pretty funny at times.

But it's like he chooses not to be and instead be a total douchebag.


----------



## Kazooie (Oct 22, 2013)

Machine said:


> Pewdiepie is an annoying twatburger.


what, that isn't an unpopular opinion. Anyone above the age of 14 would agree with you (note that link contains audio footage of fake manchild screaming rape repeatedly you have been warned)


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 22, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> what, that isn't an unpopular opinion. Anyone above the age of 14 would agree with you (note that link contains audio footage of fake manchild screaming rape repeatedly you have been warned)



Somehow, his being the most subscribed channel on youtube makes one think that doesn't really account for much


----------



## Kazooie (Oct 22, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Somehow, his being the most subscribed channel on youtube makes think that doesn't really account for much


there are a lot of teenagers

I seriously have never encountered a single person who has attempted to talk about piediepie in any facility in the Real World. This includes nerd conventions.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 22, 2013)

Eating more food does not mean you will automatically get fat.


----------



## CellarDwellar (Oct 22, 2013)

Well then.

Religion put civilization back 1000 years, and created the dark ages.
Religion is the biggest hypocrite today; how many times shall we change our holy books to fit teh times, fellas?
Religion has done nothing but slaughter thousands, brainwash the masses, all the while creating segregation and discrimination between the same people for things one man does not like.
Religion needs to be stomped out of existence, starting with the Vatican Church and false prophet/man of god, The Pope.
Faith > Religion.




Aleu said:


> Eating more food does not mean you will automatically get fat.


Jussayin, but if that more food consists of twinkies, McDonalds or Nutella jars, it does automatically mean you'll get fat. c:


----------



## Aleu (Oct 22, 2013)

CellarDwellar said:


> Jussayin, but if that more food consists of twinkies, McDonalds or Nutella jars, it does automatically mean you'll get fat. c:


Good job promoting my point. It's all in what you eat not how  much of it.


----------



## Riho (Oct 22, 2013)

CellarDwellar said:


> Well then.
> 
> Religion put civilization back 1000 years, and created the dark ages.
> Religion is the biggest hypocrite today; how many times shall we change our holy books to fit teh times, fellas?
> ...


THIS THISSEDY THIS THIS THISSY THIS THIS


----------



## Azziebee (Oct 22, 2013)

Being able to use technology does not make you clever or justify your elitism.
 (just for the record I'm not directing this specifically at any one person)


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 22, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Eating more food does not mean you will automatically get fat.



But that's not an opinion. That's a legitimate biological fact.


----------



## Percy (Oct 22, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> But that's not an opinion. That's a legitimate biological fact.


Some people seem to be unable to get that through their heads, though.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 22, 2013)

Percy said:


> Some people seem to be unable to get that through their heads, though.



Doesn't mean they have a differing opinion. It just means they have false information.


----------



## Neon Poi (Oct 22, 2013)

Social psychology is more rigorous than sociology.


----------



## Azziebee (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh oh oh I have another one. 

Stop telling everyone you hate furries, furries are retards, or slagging off the fandom in general (while posting on furry websites). We get it, you're edgy and too cool for school, nobody needs reminding.


----------



## Willow (Oct 22, 2013)

Azziebee said:


> Oh oh oh I have another one.
> 
> Stop telling everyone you hate furries, furries are retards, or slagging off the fandom in general (while posting on furry websites). We get it, you're edgy and too cool for school, nobody needs reminding.


This isn't really an opinion so much as it is a command. Followed by something that kind of resembles an opinion. 
To which I say, no. I won't stop making fun of the fandom. :u


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 22, 2013)

Azziebee said:


> Oh oh oh I have another one.
> 
> Stop telling everyone you hate furries, furries are retards, or slagging off the fandom in general (while posting on furry websites). We get it, you're edgy and too cool for school, nobody needs reminding.



Fucking this. I don't know what it is with all the special and unique snowflakes on this site regurgitating the same self-deprecating jokes over and over and over and over and over again.

You're just as bad as the people you pretend to be to detached from. Just shut the fuck up already.


----------



## Varieth (Oct 22, 2013)

*cough* ... The cake is actually the truth


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 22, 2013)

Varieth said:


> *cough* ... The cake is actually the truth



Meanwhile in 2007...


----------



## Varieth (Oct 22, 2013)

I was failing math and being introduced to the wonderful world of the internet!


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 22, 2013)

I enjoy Powerman 5000 unironically.


----------



## Varieth (Oct 22, 2013)

Hmm, just listened to one of their videos. I think I may be hooked


----------



## Saga (Oct 22, 2013)

Azziebee said:


> We get it, you're edgy and too cool for school


haha this

a warm welcome to FAF for you


----------



## Leon (Oct 22, 2013)

I thought equestria girls was good.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 23, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I enjoy Powerman 5000 unironically.



Can you explain this to me? ._.


----------



## Jags (Oct 23, 2013)

Leon said:


> I thought equestria girls was good.



That's an unpopular opinion? I thought everybody said it was surprisingly good?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 23, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> That's an unpopular opinion? I thought everybody said it was surprisingly good?



I thought the most common reaction was "not as horrible as expected".


----------



## Leon (Oct 23, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> That's an unpopular opinion? I thought everybody said it was surprisingly good?


I was going for a joke for the people that hated it. Everyone was expecting drek, and some people feel it was. 



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I thought the most common reaction was "not as horrible as expected".


Pretty much this, it had alot of bad things about it, but was decent overall.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2013)

Gradius needs to be Konami's mascot franchise again. Not Metal Gear. QnQ



Heliophobic said:


> Fucking this. I don't know what it is with all the special and unique snowflakes on this site regurgitating the same self-deprecating jokes over and over and over and over and over again.
> 
> You're just as bad as the people you pretend to be to detached from. Just shut the fuck up already.





Azziebee said:


> Oh oh oh I have another one.
> 
> Stop telling everyone you hate furries, furries are retards, or slagging off the fandom in general (while posting on furry websites). We get it, you're edgy and too cool for school, nobody needs reminding.



I love these two. It's unpopular because I never see it said to them. c:


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 23, 2013)

The best threads are troll threads and threads started by idiots.


----------



## Riho (Oct 23, 2013)

We should keep eversleep around, he starts interesting threads.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 23, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The best threads are troll threads and threads started by idiots.



Drama is fucking fun


----------



## Deo (Oct 23, 2013)

On Live journal there's a group called FurryDrama_2 it's faaaaantastic for all your explosive hysterically funny furry derps doing dramatically derpy things.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 23, 2013)

Deo said:


> On Live journal there's a group called FurryDrama_2 it's faaaaantastic for all your explosive hysterically funny furry derps doing dramatically derpy things.



That's not an unpopular opinion. >:V


----------



## Deo (Oct 23, 2013)

No it's not. I'm derailing the thread. My unpopular opinion is that all threads should derail into drama that I can post there. :V


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 23, 2013)

Riho said:


> We should keep eversleep around, he starts interesting threads.



YOU SAID IT'S NAME.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2013)

Deo said:


> On Live journal there's a group called FurryDrama_2 it's faaaaantastic for all your explosive hysterically funny furry derps doing dramatically derpy things.



I'm already excited

One thing that's fun is attending furry chats and watching drama unfold, or looking at comment boxes.

But I hate going in chatrooms because I'm always expected to be involved.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 23, 2013)

Deo said:


> On Live journal there's a group called FurryDrama_2 it's faaaaantastic for all your explosive hysterically funny furry derps doing dramatically derpy things.


Livejournal communities are still active?
They didn't all stop updating around 2003 - 2005?
What sorcery is this?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Livejournal communities are still active?
> They didn't all stop updating around 2003 - 2005?
> What sorcery is this?



Sounds like FA mainsite


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 23, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Livejournal communities are still active?
> They didn't all stop updating around 2003 - 2005?
> What sorcery is this?



Artist's beware is still up and running.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 24, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Sounds like FA mainsite



There's a mainsite?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

I believe in death sentences.

I don't want to spark a shitstorm or anything. I just really needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I believe in death sentences.
> 
> I don't want to spark a shitstorm or anything. I just really needed to get that off my chest.



I do too.


----------



## Recel (Oct 24, 2013)

"Friends" are just people who want something from you or through you. Once they get what they want, or once they realize they can't get what they want, they are gone, just as fast as they came.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 24, 2013)

I thought the Twilight Saga was an OK series. It wasn't award winning, it's far from it, but it kept me entertained at least.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 24, 2013)

Recel said:


> "Friends" are just people who want something from you or through you. Once they get what they want, or once they realize they can't get what they want, they are gone, just as fast as they came.



Well considering most people want someone who doesn't immediately see them exclusively as a selfish cunt, I can see why they leave you once they find out you're not what they want.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 24, 2013)

Since the general consensus is that if you've got tired eyes, you ought to get rid of them, I suppose this is unpopular.

Me, I love some dark underneath one's eyes and half open eyelids. There is something in tired eyes/people I really like, which I can't quite pinpoint.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Since the general consensus is that if you've got tired eyes, you ought to get rid of them, I suppose this is unpopular.
> 
> Me, I love some dark underneath one's eyes and half open eyelids. There is something in tired eyes/people I really like, which I can't quite pinpoint.



This

All my major OCs have tired eyes


----------



## Leon (Oct 24, 2013)

When I sleep, you can see the whites of my eyes, even when I'm awake and just trying to close them as I would for sleep, my friends tell me they're like, 1/4-1/2 open, which I find disturbing :I


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Since the general consensus is that if you've got tired eyes, you ought to get rid of them, I suppose this is unpopular.
> 
> Me, I love some dark underneath one's eyes and half open eyelids. There is something in tired eyes/people I really like, which I can't quite pinpoint.



Oh god this.

Tired eyes are the greatest.


----------



## Gator (Oct 24, 2013)

In a similar vein to the "tired eyes" thing, I favor big, crooked, off-white teeth.  I have no idea why people always want them to be small and straight and white.  And without gaps.  Why do people dislike gaps?  I love them.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 24, 2013)

Gibby said:


> This
> 
> All my major OCs have tired eyes


Yup. Usually when I draw a face I either draw it tired or sad. Them eyes.


----------



## Jags (Oct 24, 2013)

I spend most of my week with tired eyes, so I can't say I agree. I have the face of a 14yr old, but the eyes of someone 60 

I believe a friendship can be more important than a family bond. Not all the time, but I certainly feel more reliant on my friends than anybody attached by blood.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Yup. Usually when I draw a face I either draw it tired or sad. Them eyes.



http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs50/i/2009/264/b/d/Tired_eyes_by_XElimoX.jpg



Uncle Dis said:


> In a similar vein to the "tired eyes" thing, I  favor big, crooked, off-white teeth.  I have no idea why people always  want them to be small and straight and white.  And without gaps.  Why do  people dislike gaps?  I love them.



I'm the same way, I find a minor crookedness or even a gap quite nice. Off-white I don't mind.

It's more "real" and has a sort of individuality to it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

Uncle Dis said:


> In a similar vein to the "tired eyes" thing, I favor big, crooked, off-white teeth.  I have no idea why people always want them to be small and straight and white.  And without gaps.  Why do people dislike gaps?  I love them.



BRIT GIRLS NEED LOVE 2, M8


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2013)

Mildly crooked _bottom_ teeth, rather.


----------



## Gator (Oct 24, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> BRIT GIRLS NEED LOVE 2, M8



GIT DA LONDON LOOK


But yeah, super-perfect teeth just don't feel natural to me.
I will admit I like them a little more extreme than just "normal everyday imperfections", too, though.  I blame the Grinch.
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_9uro-Goqbm4/TRrf1qoGprI/AAAAAAAAISM/QmKo1KTHR2Q/s1600/grinch+smile...jpg


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 24, 2013)

Gibby said:


> http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs50/i/2009/264/b/d/Tired_eyes_by_XElimoX.jpg


My god, this is almost perfect
8.5/10


----------



## Percy (Oct 24, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Me, I love some dark underneath one's eyes and half open eyelids. There is something in tired eyes/people I really like, which I can't quite pinpoint.


There's a supervisor at my work that has pretty notable tired eyes. She also has a voice to match. They are definitely likeable.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

Percy said:


> There's a supervisor at my work that has pretty notable tired eyes. *She also has a voice to match.*



http://derp.co.uk/57ff0.png


----------



## Percy (Oct 24, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> http://derp.co.uk/57ff0.png


Huh, I didn't expect to cause someone to orgasm today.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 24, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I believe a friendship can be more important than a family bond. Not all the time, but I certainly feel more reliant on my friends than anybody attached by blood.


This this this
If the only thing that's going for you is that you're genetically similar then you're not worth it.

OT
Mint is terrible


----------



## Wrobel (Oct 25, 2013)

Aleu said:


> OT
> Mint is terrible


  Sadface of all sadfaces D:

Topical: Cornbread is fucking disgusting.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 25, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> Sadface of all sadfaces D:
> 
> Topical: Cornbread is fucking disgusting.



Cornbread is great if cooked properly.

If it's got the corny bits, they're doing it wrong. If it's like bread on a corndog, they're doing it right.


----------



## Saga (Oct 25, 2013)

*ATI TRIUMPHS OVER INTEL AND NVIDIA
*

Let the games begin :v


----------



## Wrobel (Oct 25, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Cornbread is great if cooked properly.
> 
> If it's got the corny bits, they're doing it wrong. If it's like bread on a corndog, they're doing it right.


Hmm, still not great, but it actually sounds somewhat appetizing that way. Why does everyone do it wrong? x3


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 26, 2013)

So I delved into SF to see if the place is as bad as people say (the mainsite this time, not the forums). As far as site builds go, SoFurry makes FA look even MORE like a shitstain than it already is. Both communities are garbage, but the sheer difference of quality, organization, and options is absolutely unbelievable when furry oriented sites are usually horrendously coded/designed.


----------



## Willow (Oct 26, 2013)

SF's layout is really stupid. This goes for both the mainsite and the forums. Everything looks so smashed together.

I think the only thing it does better than FA is having a filter system. But that's like, it.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 26, 2013)

Oatmeal cookies are awesome


----------



## Gumshoe (Oct 26, 2013)

I am a fan of old 40's music that was used in gramophones back in the old days (including in the cool cool cool of the evening by Bing Crosby and similar pieces).



Aleu said:


> Oatmeal cookies are awesome



That is one argument I will not go against.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 26, 2013)

Nationalism and Patriotism are fucking ridiculous and only serve to make weak-willed people servants to the controlling class.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 26, 2013)

Uncle Dis said:


> I favor big, crooked, off-white teeth.  I have no idea why people always want them to be small and straight and white.  And without gaps.  Why do people dislike gaps?  I love them.



I was gonna say, come to England


----------



## Namba (Oct 26, 2013)

While Conker is a great game, it is far from Rare's best work.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 26, 2013)

Namba said:


> While Conker is a great game, it is far from Rare's best work.



Banjo Kazooie was my freakin' childhood.

If there was any game I could play again with no memory of whatsoever... I would love to re-live that first playthrough.


----------



## Willow (Oct 26, 2013)

Namba said:


> While Conker is a great game, it is far from Rare's best work.


I didn't know people considered it Rare's best. I always thought that was Banjo-Kazooie.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 27, 2013)

Renard has put out some fantastic music that really does get overlooked.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 27, 2013)

He has! \:3/
Hard to keep up on him though.


----------



## Jags (Oct 27, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Banjo Kazooie was my freakin' childhood.
> 
> If there was any game I could play again with no memory of whatsoever... I would love to re-live that first playthrough.



Ohmygod this. And Banjo Tooie, I loved both those games many amounts. 

Though I enjoyed Nuts & Bolts as well, so maybe I'm just a bit strange.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 27, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Ohmygod this. And Banjo Tooie, I loved both those games many amounts.
> 
> Though I enjoyed Nuts & Bolts as well, so maybe I'm just a bit strange.



Ehh, Banjo Tooie was good, but it was missing most of the magic of BK.

I never played Nuts&Bolts... no Xbox D:


----------



## Jags (Oct 27, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Ehh, Banjo Tooie was good, but it was missing most of the magic of BK.
> 
> I never played Nuts&Bolts... no Xbox D:



The levels in Kazooie were better, but I MUCH prefered the overworld of Tooie. 

Also, nostalgia: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVYWpZANlqI


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 27, 2013)

Star ratings for films should be based on how well it will appeal to the target audience, not how much it pleases the critics.


----------



## Willow (Oct 27, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Star ratings for films should be based on how well it will appeal to the target audience, not how much it pleases the critics.


They kind of are though in a way.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 27, 2013)

Willow said:


> They kind of are though in a way.


No matter how awesome it may be, a movie called something like 'Zombie Killer 4' would never get a 5-star rating. It's just the truth.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 27, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Star ratings for films should be based on how well it will appeal to the target audience, not how much it pleases the critics.



Linear rating systems in general are broken and give little to no actual information besides a general idea of how much one liked something.

You can't just sum up every single aspect of something into one scale. That is ridiculous.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 27, 2013)

I find Banjo Kazooie (and most n64-era Rare games) aesthetically horrendous.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 27, 2013)

Girls in braces. Purdy fucking cute.



PastryOfApathy said:


> I find Banjo Kazooie (and most n64-era Rare games) aesthetically horrendous.



I think Jet Force Gemini was Rare's best looking (and my favorite) game. Their other stuff looks muddy. Detailed, but muddy.


----------



## Willow (Oct 27, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> No matter how awesome it may be, a movie called something like 'Zombie Killer 4' would never get a 5-star rating. It's just the truth.


You sure it wouldn't get that rating based more on the fact that it's a bad sequel and less because people might like it? I mean if Zombie Killer 4 was actually a good sequel then it would. 



			
				Heliophobic said:
			
		

> Linear rating systems in general are broken and give little to no actual  information besides a general idea of how much one liked something.


Or a general idea of how good something more than likely is.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

Falvie's stuff bores the everloving shit out of me. 
As in, I'd rather look at shitty pony recolors just because I can AT LEAST get a laugh. But, Falvie is just...typical furry art usually with typical "pwayful ferwulz" (that stuff puts my ass to sleep and then it puts _me_ to sleep). It's not bad just meeeeeeeeeeeeh. :I


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 28, 2013)

Willow said:


> Or a general idea of how good something more than likely is.



But it doesn't tell the outside sorce anything even remotely objective about the reviewed material. It's just "yeah I guess it was pretty good".

Deviantart got it right. At least they have a rating system in which you can rate different aspects of something.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 28, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Deviantart got it right. At least they have a rating system in which you can rate different aspects of something.



That's probably the one thing I do like about deviantart


though it's kinda shitty that you have to be a member in order to use that service. Like, fucking seriously?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 28, 2013)

Sharing your personal taste in music through blasting your speakers loud as shit is overrated.

Keep your fucking headphones on.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 28, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Sharing your personal taste in music through blasting your speakers loud as shit is overrated.
> 
> Keep your fucking headphones on.



I wouldn't say overrated, more like inconsiderate or obnoxious. Or both.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

Ganondorf's laugh>Mark Hamill


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 28, 2013)

Aleu said:


> though it's kinda shitty that you have to be a member in order to use that service. Like, fucking seriously?



... don't 99.8% of the websites on the internet behave the exact same way?


----------



## Saga (Oct 28, 2013)

Places with >1% crime rates are strange
It's like, too perfect. And quiet. And boring.
Not saying that places like compton are wonderful, just saying that a little excitement in risk is enjoyable.


----------



## Gator (Oct 28, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I was gonna say, come to England



*sidle*  _Is it true what they say about English folk and them teeth?_


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

Uncle Dis said:


> *sidle*  _Is it true what they say about English folk and them teeth?_



Kindasorta.

Dental care in the UK is actually better than that of the US but nobody in the US knows that.

The only reason the stereotype is proven true is that in the UK, people don't _usually_ get the braces treatment unless there's going to be issues regarding e.g. wisdom teeth or similar, so slight crooked-ness is common. However in the US, crooked teeth = unhealthy bad disgusting teeth. The factory-made perfect smile isn't valued as highly here, and it shows especially in middle-aged folk and older. A lot of british actors and comedians, for example.


----------



## Gator (Oct 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Kindasorta.
> 
> Dental care in the UK is actually better than that of the US but nobody in the US knows that.
> 
> The only reason the stereotype is proven true is that in the UK, people don't _usually_ get the braces treatment unless there's going to be issues regarding e.g. wisdom teeth or similar, so slight crooked-ness is common. However in the US, crooked teeth = unhealthy bad disgusting teeth. The factory-made perfect smile isn't valued as highly here, and it shows especially in middle-aged folk and older. A lot of british actors and comedians, for example.



Sounds like heaven to me.  At least as far as teeth go.  I will never get this obsession with unnaturally straight, white teeth.  My mom, who seems to be under the impression that no one should get surgery to change a body part they don't like, has spent who-knows-how-much money and time on her teeth and has complained about mine and insisted that I need braces a second time.  Oh hell no.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 28, 2013)

i had to have braces. I'm kindasorta glad because I don't really like crooked teeth and I had the most massive underbite/overbite/crossbite thing going on that made the orthodontists go "WTF is up with your mouth?"

I wish they didn't leave a permanent retainer though..


----------



## Lexicom (Oct 28, 2013)

Just today I listened to Adam Lambert, and I was like wow his music is good.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 28, 2013)

Fedora-core atheists are worse than hardcore fundie theists.


----------



## Gumshoe (Oct 28, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Fedora-core atheists are worse than hardcore fundie theists.



At first, I thought you meant fedora wearing atheists, which had me offended at first up until I looked up fedora-core and found out it was some sort of software company, or something along those lines.


----------



## Machine (Oct 28, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Fedora-core atheists


Seriously, I don't even know if these creeps exist.

I thought they were some awful meme that was shat out by Reddit.

Please tell me they're not real. Please.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2013)

Machine said:


> Seriously, I don't even know if these creeps exist.
> 
> I thought they were some awful meme that was shat out by Reddit.
> 
> Please tell me they're not real. Please.



What? No. Those people _are_ Reddit. It's _4chan_ that made it into just another stupid meme.



A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> At first, I thought you meant fedora wearing atheists, which had me offended at first up until I looked up fedora-core and found out it was some sort of software company, or something along those lines.



Your hat is a silly hat.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 29, 2013)

Machine said:


> Seriously, I don't even know if these creeps exist.
> 
> I thought they were some awful meme that was shat out by Reddit.
> 
> Please tell me they're not real. Please.



They're real. They mostly tend to not leave their house unless there's a brony meetup or they need to go to go get laughed out of their local debate team. Otherwise they just like to circlejerk on Reddit and shitpost on internet forums while attempting to sound as smart and condescending as humanly possible.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 31, 2013)

_Amnesiac_ is my favorite Radiohead album.

Though if it makes you feel any better I still think _Pablo Honey_ was utter dogshit.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 31, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> _Amnesiac_ is my favorite Radiohead album.
> 
> Though if it makes you feel any better I still think _Pablo Honey_ was utter dogshit.



Pablo honey is an awesome album, but creep is little abused, like smell like teen spirits.

Ok computer is the best album from radiohead in my opinion


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 2, 2013)

MMA is the best sport ever


----------



## Midnight Gear (Nov 2, 2013)

I feel sports are too dangerous and should be changed, hypocritically i love USA football.
LET THE BUTTHURRERY COMMENSE.


----------



## Percy (Nov 2, 2013)

Midnight Gear said:


> I feel sports are too dangerous and should be changed, hypocritically i love USA football.
> LET THE BUTTHURRERY COMMENSE.


Well with the money they're being paid, they know what they signed up for.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 2, 2013)

While you have the right to your own opinion, you do not have the right to have people listen to it, let alone agree with it.
And when someone does not share your opinion, they're not trying to silence you.

When they _are_ trying to silence you, it's probably not because they are "butthurt fanboys desperately defending their stupid show/game/comic/dog", but more likely because you are an annoying twat.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 2, 2013)

Midnight Gear said:


> I feel sports are too dangerous and should be changed, hypocritically i love USA football.
> LET THE BUTTHURRERY COMMENSE.



Is there a way to calling someone gay without offending, or including homosexuals?


----------



## Jags (Nov 2, 2013)

Nearly every sport is just dull to watch. 
The only real exception for me is Rugby, because there's always something good going on. Plus, having a fantastic team to support helps


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 2, 2013)

Rugby > american football


----------



## Riho (Nov 2, 2013)

Liberals can be asshats too.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 2, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Is there a way to calling someone gay without offending, or including homosexuals?



Yes. Middle schoolers regurgitate that word so many times that it doesn't even mean anything coming out of their mouths.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 2, 2013)

I think Valve is kinda shitty in a lot of ways and are in no way the supergods people make them out to be.


----------



## Riho (Nov 2, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I think Valve is kinda shitty in a lot of ways and are in no way the supergods people make them out to be.


How are they bad? I agree that they kind of messed up TF2 in a lot of ways (I still play the shit out of that game), but I think Gaben is a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 2, 2013)

Sports are boring.
Bring back coliseum-style "fight to the death" tournaments, with like guilty beyond a doubt murderers / rapists and shit.

(I know, I know. I'm su edgiez~xxxxx. But I'm being serious.)


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 2, 2013)

Riho said:


> How are they bad? I agree that they kind of messed up TF2 in a lot of ways (I still play the shit out of that game), but I think Gaben is a pretty cool guy.



Oh Gabe Newell seems pretty chill and they make some amazing games,  but I think as a company they've been doing some kinda questionable  stuff. Like for instance Greenlight still remains an incredibly  arbitrary, vague process. TF2 (which I'm glad you mentioned beacuse it  pisses me off so much since it's one of my favorite games) continues to  be a shameless hat-fueled cash farm where actual gameplay updates are  virtually non-existent (outside of Halloween and that one update which  only happened because they hadn't done one in almost a year and people  were bitching) and they get away with delays and dev cycles that others  would get shit for because they're Valve.

I could go on but the point is that Valve is a cool company in a lot of ways, but god they suck sometimes.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 2, 2013)

Farcry 3 is lame.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Farcry 3 is lame.



I actually enjoyed it, but it's not _all that_ and I think I preferred FC2 anyway.


----------



## Spatel (Nov 2, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> _Amnesiac_ is my favorite Radiohead album.
> 
> Though if it makes you feel any better I still think _Pablo Honey_ was utter dogshit.



This is not *that* unpopular. I think Amnesiac is the best as well. I know two other people that agree. Sure, professional music critics are likely to put Kid A or OK Computer first but a decent percentage of fans share your view. Now... saying something like Pablo Honey is the best would be a bit more contentious.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 2, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Farcry 3 is lame.



But Blood Dragon owns! \:3/


----------



## Aleu (Nov 2, 2013)

Youtube poops are not amusing in the slightest


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Youtube poops are not amusing in the slightest



marry me


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 2, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Youtube poops are not amusing in the slightest



Yeah, they're always shitty.


----------



## WHI2E-NOI6E (Nov 3, 2013)

Wolf/fox/wild dog fursonas are overdone.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 3, 2013)

WHI2E-NOI6E said:


> Wolf/fox/wild dog fursonas are overdone.



I do not think that's an unpopular opinion.


----------



## WHI2E-NOI6E (Nov 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I do not think that's an unpopular opinion.



It's quite possible it's not. I don't spend much time on the forums


----------



## Riho (Nov 3, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Oh Gabe Newell seems pretty chill and they make some amazing games,  but I think as a company they've been doing some kinda questionable  stuff. Like for instance Greenlight still remains an incredibly  arbitrary, vague process. TF2 (which I'm glad you mentioned beacuse it  pisses me off so much since it's one of my favorite games) continues to  be a shameless hat-fueled cash farm where actual gameplay updates are  virtually non-existent (outside of Halloween and that one update which  only happened because they hadn't done one in almost a year and people  were bitching) and they get away with delays and dev cycles that others  would get shit for because they're Valve.
> 
> I could go on but the point is that Valve is a cool company in a lot of ways, but god they suck sometimes.


God, Greenlight is practically useless. And I do agree about the hat thing for TF2 (I still was a sucker and bought keys) as well as their shitty updates. This is all true.


----------



## Percy (Nov 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I do not think that's an unpopular opinion.


I'm almost certain it's not.


----------



## Acton (Nov 3, 2013)

Firefly is overrated hype and one of the worst tv shows. The show had serious pot holes like when will the passengers leave, when did they became part of the crew and the show did not  know whether it wanted tob e a Western or Star-wars.  Fox was right to cancel it. It was a poor show bolstered by fan boy  hype by its creator.


----------



## Percy (Nov 3, 2013)

Acton said:


> Firefly is overrated hype and one of the worst tv shows.  Fox was right to cancel it. It was a poor show bolstered by fan boy  hype by its creator.


...now THIS is an unpopular opinion.

My dad loved the show. I found it to be good as well. Something about spacey shows make them intriguing.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 3, 2013)

Acton said:


> Firefly is overrated hype and one of the worst tv shows. The show had serious pot holes like when will the passengers leave, when did they became part of the crew and the show did not  know whether it wanted tob e a Western or Star-wars.  Fox was right to cancel it. It was a poor show bolstered by fan boy  hype by its creator.



So because the show didn't pigeon-hole itself into defined genre boundaries, it was automatically terrible?

The ship needed a medic, and Simon needed to keep himself and River on the move.  That's hardly a plot hole (or a pot hole).


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Youtube poops are not amusing in the slightest


Wow you all are the worst.

OT: Youtube poop is awesome.


----------



## LadyToorima (Nov 3, 2013)

What is Youtube poop?


----------



## Jags (Nov 3, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> What is Youtube poop?



It's the worst thing. That's all you need to know.


The Lord Of The Rings books were all really, really dull. The films were alright, but the books were just...boring.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 3, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> What is Youtube poop?



It's like brostep with random cartoon clips. Sometimes funny, usually an incoherent mess. A good example would be anything with Pingas in the title or Zelda CDi.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 3, 2013)

Soft drinks are better when they are flat.

And biscuits are better when they are soft.


----------



## Riho (Nov 3, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Soft drinks are better when they are flat.


*smacks forehead*


----------



## Carnau (Nov 3, 2013)

Um... Okay my unpopular opinion is that youtube poops are 100 million times funnier when you're high. :lol: They actually make some of the poops weirdly tolerable.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 3, 2013)

While it is EXTREMELY easy to fuck it up because of it's simple styling, there is some mind blowingly fantastic Sonic fanart.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Nov 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> mind blowingly fantastic Sonic fanart.



Links or it didn't happen.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 3, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Soft drinks are better when they are flat.



What kind of horrible traumatic childhood could you have possibly had to form such a horrific opinion?


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 3, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Soft drinks are better when they are flat.



RARHGRHAWGHAGAGRJHGAHJAGWWGARGRHGJHRGARGHARGH


----------



## Artillery Spam (Nov 3, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> *Soft drinks are better when they are flat.*
> 
> And biscuits are better when they are soft.



Alright, thread's over. 

Cya.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 3, 2013)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Links or it didn't happen.



Not that anyone on this forum would agree, but since you asked.
One
Two
Three
Four



PastryOfApathy said:


> What kind of horrible traumatic childhood could you have possibly had to form such a horrific opinion?





Artillery Spam said:


> Alright, thread's over.
> 
> Cya.



The outrage. I'm dying. lol


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 3, 2013)

What's flat mean in that context? Is it when a soft drink is running out of gas?
If so, I must say I concur. Flat coke is the best. 
I usually shake the bottle when it's approaching half-full.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> What's flat mean in that context? Is it when a soft drink is running out of gas?
> If so, I must say I concur. Flat coke is the best.
> I usually shake the bottle when it's approaching half-full.



More or less. The effect you get when you leave a soda bottle open or shake it like your having a stroke.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 3, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> More or less. The effect you get when you leave a soda bottle open or shake it like your having a stroke.


Oooh yeah. It tastes great. I'm surprised people are so against it!
You guys have no taste.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Not that anyone on this forum would agree, but since you asked.
> One
> Two
> Three
> Four



These are great, though.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 3, 2013)

Another unpopular opinion -flat or not, I think all soda is gross but hey that's just me. And probably only me lol.


----------



## Willow (Nov 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> What's flat mean in that context? Is it when a soft drink is running out of gas?
> If so, I must say I concur. Flat coke is the best.
> I usually shake the bottle when it's approaching half-full.


I think it depends on the soda.


----------



## Percy (Nov 3, 2013)

Carnau said:


> Another unpopular opinion -flat or not, I think all soda is gross but hey that's just me. And probably only me lol.


Nah, I'm sure a lot of people agree with you.

I'd say about 70-80% of people on my campus drink water over soda. 70-80% of people here drink alcohol as well, though...
Though I like my soda. Almost always the zero versions, though; things labeled as "diet" usually are pretty crap.


----------



## idejtauren (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't like soda, pop or any carbonated beverage.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Nov 3, 2013)

So much heresy on this page.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 3, 2013)

Carnau said:


> Um... Okay my unpopular opinion is that youtube poops are 100 million times funnier when you're high. :lol: They actually make some of the poops weirdly tolerable.



Well anything is funnier when you're high


----------



## Carnau (Nov 3, 2013)

Awe thanks guys, feelin the love here  Amazingly it isn't the creepy type you'd usually get on FAF.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 3, 2013)

I like slightly flat coke, you know, the type that's been sitting on the table for about 15 mins untouched. Not too flat... That's horrible.


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Nov 3, 2013)

coca cola always taste flat to me, its the worst soda ever but Dr. Pepper now thats a manly drink


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2013)

I think I prefer Pepsi to Coke.


----------



## Willow (Nov 3, 2013)

Ladies need to stop complaining about No Shave November and like, I dunno, get over people's opinions on women with body hair? It's not even a week since November started and I'm already tired of it. 

It's like some people just deliberately go out of their way to find these people and get upset by their comments.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 3, 2013)

It's chilly as hell and will continue to be so for a while. Keep all the insulation you can get I say. *salute*


----------



## Aleu (Nov 3, 2013)

Willow said:


> Ladies need to stop complaining about No Shave November and like, I dunno, get over people's opinions on women with body hair? It's not even a week since November started and I'm already tired of it.
> 
> It's like some people just deliberately go out of their way to find these people and get upset by their comments.


I've not heard of this


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 3, 2013)

Willow said:


> Ladies need to stop complaining about No Shave November and like, I dunno, get over people's opinions on women with body hair? It's not even a week since November started and I'm already tired of it.
> 
> It's like some people just deliberately go out of their way to find these people and get upset by their comments.



So wait, women are actually going doing that whole no-shave November thing? I thought it was just a guy thing.


----------



## Willow (Nov 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I've not heard of this


It's been all over the rest of the internet. Though I think it's mostly a Twitter thing that's spawning all the backlash.



PastryOfApathy said:


> So wait, women are actually going doing  that whole no-shave November thing? I thought it was just a guy  thing.


It is. But it's become more of a hot button for feminist because "it's my body. etc." Which would be fine if people didn't feel the need to constantly harp about it like damn. It gets old.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 3, 2013)

Willow said:


> feminists



That explains everything.


----------



## Percy (Nov 3, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I like slightly flat coke, you know, the type that's been sitting on the table for about 15 mins untouched. Not too flat... That's horrible.


I actually feel the same way. Slightly fizzy but not overly fizzy is best.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Well anything is funnier when you're high



Not Gumby. ;-;


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 3, 2013)

The only good Harry Potter movies were the Sorcerer's Stone and Chamber of Secrets. 

The others are just so damn boring and lack that..."magic" feel.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 3, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> The only good Harry Potter movies were the Sorcerer's Stone and Chamber of Secrets.
> 
> The others are just so damn boring and lack that..."magic" feel.


I didn't like the Chamber of Secrets mainly because it was my least favorite book.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I didn't like the Chamber of Secrets mainly because it was my least favorite book.



u.u In all honesty, only the first, the 5th and the 7th are true gems. 

Everything else is pretty "meh" with a few great moments here and there.

Er, books that is.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 3, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> u.u In all honesty, only the first, the 5th and the 7th are true gems.
> 
> Everything else is pretty "meh" with a few great moments here and there.
> 
> Er, books that is.



What? The third one was fantastic imo. I loved all the shots at Snape. Plus Lupin was the best DADA professor.

Also the series needs more Snape backstory.


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 3, 2013)

spy kids 3D is a good series


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> What? The third one was fantastic imo. I loved all the shots at Snape. Plus Lupin was the best DADA professor.
> 
> Also the series needs more Snape backstory.



And more Durselys. I just loved to hate them. :3


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 4, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> The only good Harry Potter movies were the Sorcerer's Stone and Chamber of Secrets.
> 
> The others are just so damn boring and lack that..."magic" feel.



Somehow Rowling thought teenage romance was as interesting as goddamn _monsters and wizards._


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 4, 2013)

4Chan isn't that bad as every one makes it out to be.
Honestly it's not even that bad.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 4, 2013)

Clean shota is a lot less creepy than clean loli.


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Nov 4, 2013)

here's an unpopular opinion, porn is gay regardless of who is watching it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 4, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> here's an unpopular opinion, porn is gay regardless of who is watching it.



I'm afraid I don't understand.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 4, 2013)

Edit: Doublepost.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 4, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I'm afraid I don't understand.



Well I think I know what he's saying

If you're a straight male watching male/female porn then it's gay because you're still watching a guy plow a chick.
If you're a straight male watching female/female porn then you're still watching gay porn therefore it's gay.

I don't agree with it but I think that's what he's implying.


----------



## Percy (Nov 4, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Well I think I know what he's saying
> 
> If you're a straight male watching male/female porn then it's gay because you're still watching a guy plow a chick.
> If you're a straight male watching female/female porn then you're still watching gay porn therefore it's gay.
> ...


What if you're a straight male watching a solo female?


----------



## Aleu (Nov 4, 2013)

Percy said:


> What if you're a straight male watching a solo female?



Then that's really boring porn.


----------



## Percy (Nov 4, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Then that's really boring porn.


Still porn.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 5, 2013)

I hate so many musical artists but I think I could see myself hanging out with Ke$ha. Strangely, while everyone was so busy hating on her I was just amazed by her crazy high IQ. 
I'd sip tea and discuss psychology with her while listening to some jazz. She seems like the "fun older sister" type.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 5, 2013)

Carnau said:


> I hate so many musical artists but I think I could see myself hanging out with Ke$ha. Strangely, while everyone was so busy hating on her I was just amazed by *her crazy high IQ*.



That's awesome, I knew there was a reason I liked her.


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't mind listening to Country Music.
(Some of the artists are really good and if you look around long enough you will find a good song.)


----------



## Aleu (Nov 5, 2013)

Carnau said:


> I hate so many musical artists but I think I could see myself hanging out with Ke$ha. Strangely, while everyone was so busy hating on her I was just amazed by *her crazy high IQ*.
> I'd sip tea and discuss psychology with her while listening to some jazz. She seems like the "fun older sister" type.


ahahaaha right


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2013)

I actually heard the same thing so I think that's true, not that I give a shit to look it up myself. And she's still a vapid little twat so all that brainpower for a weak personality. No thanks.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 5, 2013)

everyone knows teen stars don't have brains


----------



## Machine (Nov 5, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> everyone knows teen stars don't have brains


The corporations are their brains.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 5, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> everyone knows teen stars don't have brains



She's a teen?


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 5, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> She's a teen?



as in she's popular among teens, you derp


----------



## Aleu (Nov 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I actually heard the same thing so I think that's true, not that I give a shit to look it up myself. And she's still a vapid little twat so all that brainpower for a weak personality. No thanks.


Right because obviously if more people say it then it is true.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 5, 2013)

.....It was confirmed though? This is not a word-of-mouth-thing.
http://sciencewriters.ca/2013/07/25...ay-be-even-more-of-a-genius-than-you-thought/

Ke$ha's music doesn't really appeal to me, but it's like I said I took a fascination once I learned about her life off-stage. When she wasn't in high school she'd try to sneak into college classes... I think we all know she's a goof but she feels more like the fun older sister type. I didn't say I wanted to wed her or anything. :lol:


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 5, 2013)

I have no doubt she's as intelligent as people are saying.

I don't see what that explicitly has to do with anything, though. Some smart people can make pretty shitty music, and vice versa.

Not saying her music's shit, I guess. I just... don't really see the significance.


----------



## Wither (Nov 5, 2013)

I feel like not giving a shit about most things makes life easier. 
I mean, work or school or wife/girlfriend/boyfriend/mate/whatever the fuck you call em should be taken as a serious matter but McDonalds giving you 5 McNuggets instead of 6 is not something you should bitch about for 7 hours straight. 

I swear to fucking god
EAT IT. 
SHUT THE FUCK UP. 
MOVE ON. 

Why does no one seem to agree? 

Or when you have to wait 10 seconds at a stop light instead of 5. holy fuck, 5 seconds! OOOooooOooOoO I MUST BITCH ABOUT THIS! 

Then there's the "I saw this person, he didn't hinder me in any way, but he was an idiot. I just wanted to tell you how idiotic he was because he was soooo stupid-" 
NO. NO I DON'T WANT TO HEAR YOU MAKE FUN OF THIS PERSON I DON'T KNOW. I DONT CARE. GO AWAY. 



Stop it :c
Too many people do this. I do not want to hear your bitching about trivial matters. No one does. (Irony eh? Lawl)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 5, 2013)

Wither said:


> I feel like not giving a shit about most things makes life easier.


You should start not giving a shit about what people bitch about. :v


----------



## Carnau (Nov 6, 2013)

I think Pinterest is great.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 6, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I have no doubt she's as intelligent as people are saying.
> 
> I don't see what that explicitly has to do with anything, though. Some smart people can make pretty shitty music, and vice versa.
> 
> Not saying her music's shit, I guess. I just... don't really see the significance.



Yeah, but it's certainly a shame that if she is that intelligent, she's not doing it much justice with her music.


----------



## captainbrant (Nov 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 6, 2013)

Unpopular opinion? Unpopular opinion.

If we were less prudish about our bodies, the world would be a better place.


----------



## Jags (Nov 6, 2013)

Has anyone mentioned Marmite yet?

'Cos that stuff is black gold. Especially on cheese toasties.


----------



## Machine (Nov 6, 2013)

I... like Instagram. :[


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

I wouldn't buy them just because of the price and the fact that I game heavily, but for what they're meant for, Macs are fantastic machines. After 3 years of using them, when I need to use PS or Dw for an assignment, I go to the school to get a more efficient design experience.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 7, 2013)

Weezer's last good album was _The Green Album_, not _Pinkerton_.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 7, 2013)

I HAVE THAT ALBUM : ]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 7, 2013)

Carnau said:


> I HAVE THAT ALBUM : ]



Which one?


----------



## Carnau (Nov 7, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Which one?



The green album.


----------



## kv195 (Nov 9, 2013)

I hate Attack On Titan.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 9, 2013)

If for some dumb reason I was planning to have a child, I'd adopt. Too many orphans in the world to just go "NO I WANT ONE FROM MY OWN SPIT."

People that complain about their favourite artist's selling out or businesses having to reduce wages, because they refuse to understand the multitude of issues that can be behind things.

On the other hand, people that can't accept random acts of violence and terrorism as 'random' and have to come up with some convoluted way that they make sense. They spit in the face of logic and science for their own ego, and that's horrible.

I could go on, but ugh fcuk it let's enjoy life.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 9, 2013)

Crime, homosexuality, or anything else isn't "happening more". People are just becoming more aware.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 10, 2013)

You're never too old to like My Chemical Romance (or *insert band here*).


----------



## Snowlock (Nov 12, 2013)

I hated Forest Gump.   That movie is an instant snooze for me and everyone seems to love that movie.


----------



## Lucient (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok... here goes. First of all, look im like 78% straight as of RIGHT NOW.

I don't actually like looking at gay people kiss (IRL)... or hold hands. IN PUBLIC. From my upbringing/brainwashing/experiences I just don't.

and I also think it's kinda of creepy when I get on FAF and notice that 7/8 of you are males but 1/2 of the icons I see look like women...

and I don't like the reasoning some people have that if you don't support gay marriage you are a flaming bigot and should go to hell because it doesn't effect you and you're just being an insensitive dick-bag full of more dicks.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 12, 2013)

There's nothing really special about the 90s.


----------



## Riho (Nov 12, 2013)

Lucient said:


> and I don't like the reasoning some people have that if you don't support gay marriage you are a flaming bigot and should go to hell because it doesn't effect you and you're just being an insensitive dick-bag full of more dicks.


But there is legitimately NO REASON to NOT support gay marriage. I'm fine with you being uncomfortable with it, but seriously now, you are legitimately stealing the chance of happiness from a lot of people if you oppose it.


----------



## Lucient (Nov 12, 2013)

Well... Jesus say's homosexuality is bad...

and my parents don't like them...

and I only know of 1 gay person who I've met in real life who I every really thought was kinda cool...


But everyone else seemed like they were gay for the sake of being different and I thought that was really.. stupid.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 12, 2013)

Lucient said:


> Well... Jesus say's homosexuality is bad...
> 
> and my parents don't like them...
> 
> ...


I think you need to watch this, really informative.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 12, 2013)

Lucient said:


> Well... Jesus say's homosexuality is bad...
> 
> and my parents don't like them...
> 
> ...




...


----------



## Riho (Nov 12, 2013)

Lucient said:


> But everyone else seemed like they were gay for the sake of being different and I thought that was really.. stupid.


This does happen, and it is really stupid. But we're talking about real gay people, who legitimately feel love for a person of the same sex. Why can't they marry? And if Jesus does say it's bad, then it's the gay people that go to hell, not YOU. So while we're down there cooking for sodomy, you'll be lounging up there. Why would gays matter to you?


----------



## Lucient (Nov 12, 2013)

Ooooh in 50 minutes I'ma make my point valid. Right after class. I'll see you all there.


----------



## Riho (Nov 12, 2013)

Lucient said:


> Ooooh in 50 minutes I'ma make my point valid. Right after class. I'll see you all there.


... 
I'm going to explode.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 12, 2013)

Lucient said:


> Ooooh in 50 minutes I'ma make my point valid. Right after class. I'll see you all there.



Good luck.


----------



## Icky (Nov 12, 2013)

Lucient said:


> Ooooh in 50 minutes I'ma make my point valid. Right after class. I'll see you all there.



Well, I'm certainly on the edge of my seat. 

OT: Skinny jeans are probably some of the most comfortable pieces of clothing I own.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 12, 2013)

Lucient said:


> Ooooh in 50 minutes I'ma make my point valid. Right after class. I'll see you all there.


We'll be waiting, I can't wait.

Anyway, unpopular opinion, I can't stand roast potatoes, yet everyone around me absolutely loves them....


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 12, 2013)

Lucient said:


> Ooooh in 50 minutes I'ma make my point valid. Right after class. I'll see you all there.



LUL UR FUNNY
I can already smell the orange text...



Lucient said:


> Well... Jesus say's homosexuality is bad...
> 
> and my parents don't like them...
> 
> and I only know of 1 gay person who I've met in real life who I every really thought was kinda cool...




well aren't you just a ray of sunshine :V
this gon b gud


----------



## Percy (Nov 12, 2013)

Lucient said:


> Well... Jesus say's homosexuality is bad...


I sense a shitstorm coming...


----------



## Antronach (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't know if he's joking or not. Isn't the furry fandom pretty much jam packed full of the gays? :?


----------



## Mullerornis (Nov 12, 2013)

Lucient said:


> Well... Jesus say's homosexuality is bad...
> 
> and my parents don't like them...
> 
> ...




Acthelly, Jebus doesn't say a word about homosexuality, and a quote about eunuchs implies he is fine with it.

Also, stop being a sociopath.


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2013)

Icky said:


> Well, I'm certainly on the edge of my seat.
> 
> OT: Skinny jeans are probably some of the most comfortable pieces of clothing I own.



Aren't we all? I'm waiting for this argument with baited breath

Also, I had to drive for 4 hours in skinny jeans because I was too stubborn to change them. It was the single most uncomfortable experience of my adult life. That and you can't get out of them quickly in a, ha, heated situation. I have bad opinions of them.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 12, 2013)

Lucient said:


> Well... Jesus say's homosexuality is bad...
> 
> and my parents don't like them...
> 
> ...



My parents don't like white people, but that doesn't make them right. 

In fact, my folks have terrible opinions. Mostly that deal with different ethnicities. But thy say they're not racist. 

My mom once told me not to trust anyone with blond hair, because she saw it as unnatural. Looking back on it I hadn't realized how silly that sounded.


----------



## Riho (Nov 12, 2013)

Icky said:


> OT: Skinny jeans are probably some of the most comfortable pieces of clothing I own.


You obviously only own skinny jeans and pants made of burlap sacks. I had one pair of skinny jeans, and they just squeezed me and hurt. Never again.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Nov 12, 2013)

Ricky Gervais, you're not funny.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 12, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> That and you can't get out of them quickly in a, ha, heated situation. I have bad opinions of them.


Skinny jeans almost got me killed.


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2013)

Ranguvar said:


> Skinny jeans almost got me killed.



Wow, that's bad. The worst they did for me was make me risk my future children.


----------



## Lucient (Nov 12, 2013)

OK KIDS,

Lets begin.

First of all I would like to say that the religious thing was in fact sarcasm, I'm not super religious and all anyhow so we can drop that right off the bat. My argument is that I don't believe in gay marriage, for a variety of reasons. (and keeping with the idea of the post, this is my opinion. and I can already tell you guys got your guns and ammo pointed at me, but that wont stop my first amendment right!).

I don't see why it should be "marriage" OK? I do not define marriage as love. "the formal union of a man and a woman, typically recognized by law, by which they become husband and wife." -just some simple definition of marriage off the internet, and I do not see where it says they have to love each other. BUT! The benefits of marriage were developed so when a husband and wife were married, they could have kids, and the government would reduce their taxes so they can help reduce the cost of raising them.

Then when you look at a marriage between 2 men or 2 women, they can't naturally have kids... They can have sex (which goes into if you think thats right and stuff, but i don't care i'm talking about marriage) To me, it seems that gay marriage is pretty much an official fuck-buddy, or your super good BBF bro who you just want to "make it official with". It doesn't have the same value of a man and a women, because when they uhhm (PG-13) "LAY WITH EACH OTHER", a baby comes out, and thus our world is repopulated.

But then you guys could say: "well look, those married couples sometimes don't want kids, or even have kids by accident and just put them up for adoption, so they have no value anymore. and a gay couple could take care of kids just the same as a straight couple."

Sure, I've seen some reports saying that it's true. But those kids won't be able to relate to other kids, who have a mom and a dad, from the time they learn to walk. They will probably guess "Hey, these probably aren't even my real parents...". They will be teased, they won't feel 'normal'. "But hell, its better than an orphanage right?"... 

Jeeze this takes a while...


Yeah, there's more.


----------



## Riho (Nov 12, 2013)

Lucient said:


> Sure, I've seen some reports saying that it's true. But those kids won't be able to relate to other kids, who have a mom and a dad, from the time they learn to walk. They will probably guess "Hey, these probably aren't even my real parents...". They will be teased, they won't feel 'normal'. "But hell, its better than an orphanage right?"...


So the point of your argument is "think of the children?" I personally know THREE people who are raised by gay men (one is raised by two women) and GOD DAMMIT, they're happier than I am. They've got more friends than I do, too. And it's not like being teased is something only children raised by gays experience. Everyone in a middle school is an asshole to everyone except their own cronies. And the times are a-changin', too. People are getting more accepting, and hopefully their kids will too.


----------



## Lucient (Nov 12, 2013)

Riho said:


> So the point of your argument is "think of the children?" I personally know THREE people who are raised by gay men (one is raised by two women) and GOD DAMMIT, they're happier than I am. They've got more friends than I do, too. And it's not like being teased is something only children raised by gays experience. Everyone in a middle school is an asshole to everyone except their own cronies. And the times are a-changin', too. People are getting more accepting, and hopefully their kids will too.



My whole point isn't think of the children, it is "Don't call it marriage, call it a union, they can't have babies, they don't need as much of a tax-cut"


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2013)

Alright, I'm game.



Lucient said:


> First of all I would like to say that the religious thing was in fact sarcasm, I'm not super religious and all anyhow so we can drop that right off the bat. My argument is that I don't believe in gay marriage, for a variety of reasons. (and keeping with the idea of the post, this is my opinion. and I can already tell you guys got your guns and ammo pointed at me, but that wont stop my first amendment right!).



That's fine, I'll respect that.




Lucient said:


> I don't see why it should be "marriage" OK? I do not define marriage as love. "the formal union of a man and a woman, typically recognized by law, by which they become husband and wife." -just some simple definition of marriage off the internet, and I do not see where it says they have to love each other. BUT! The benefits of marriage were developed so when a husband and wife were married, they could have kids, and the government would reduce their taxes so they can help reduce the cost of raising them.



It's very much an implied definition, it's the commitment to another person for the rest of your natural lives. A traditional ceremony states all this, the mere definition of the word does not include the connotations of it. And I doubt the best part about marriage for most people is the tax breaks.



Lucient said:


> Then when you look at a marriage between 2 men or 2 women, they can't naturally have kids... They can have sex (which goes into if you think thats right and stuff, but i don't care i'm talking about marriage) To me, it seems that gay marriage is pretty much an official fuck-buddy, or your super good BBF bro who you just want to "make it official with". It doesn't have the same value of a man and a women, because when they uhhm (PG-13) "LAY WITH EACH OTHER", a baby comes out, and thus our world is repopulated.



that's...I don't even. 'An official fuck buddy'? I imagine it means a hell of a lot more to a loving couple than that. The point of marriage as a unified term for all commited marriages as opposed to single sex ones is a representation of a commited, lifelong relationship, not so you can officially bang the guts out of them. 




Lucient said:


> But then you guys could say: "well look, those married couples sometimes don't want kids, or even have kids by accident and just put them up for adoption, so they have no value anymore. and a gay couple could take care of kids just the same as a straight couple."
> 
> Sure, I've seen some reports saying that it's true. But those kids won't be able to relate to other kids, who have a mom and a dad, from the time they learn to walk. They will probably guess "Hey, these probably aren't even my real parents...". They will be teased, they won't feel 'normal'. "But hell, its better than an orphanage right?"...



I imagine being adopted by loving parents is a hell of a alot better than living in an orphanage. It can't be nice either way but, given the choice, I'd rather have two dads than some carers who have 20 other kids to worry about. Of course they'll get teased, but then again is that a negative reflection on society as it is, cos if so I doubt stuff like these arguments help. Actually caring about the gender of the parents of a child is so secondary to the prime purpose, the caring of the child. And I'm damn sure there are gay couples who could rise a child far better than some trash people that attempt it


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 12, 2013)

I love how part of the "why call it marriage" argument was discussed in the video I linked...

The point here is that we must all be treated equals in the eyes of the law. Gay, straight, bi, transexual, whatever... It doesn't and shouldn't matter, if two people love and care and want to be partners for life then they should be able to and get it recognised legally and get all the same rights and privileges as married people including the right to call themselves "married".


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 12, 2013)

Lucient said:


> My whole point isn't think of the children, it is "Don't call it marriage, call it a union, they can't have babies, they don't need as much of a tax-cut"


They can adopt though at which point they should get marriage and tax cuts? So straight couples can't get married until they have kids either correct because they don't need the tax cut?


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 12, 2013)

Lucient said:


> My whole point isn't think of the children, it is "Don't call it marriage, call it a union, they can't have babies, they don't need as much of a tax-cut"



Firstly, a marriage IS a union, do not trick yourself into thinking those are two different things.  Secondly, just because a straight married couple can have babies, that does not mean they will.  This applies to homosexuals only because they would have to adopt rather than reproduce (but they get to choose as married couples can).  Just because there is a chance straight couples would have a baby by accident, that doesn't mean they will.  My point is, gay couples have as many rights and opportunities as straight couples do, they just differ in how.


----------



## Riho (Nov 12, 2013)

Lucient said:


> My whole point isn't think of the children, it is "Don't call it marriage, call it a union, they can't have babies, they don't need as much of a tax-cut"


Okay, so women on the pill can't marry, men who have a vasectomy can't marry, and people who are naturally infertile can't marry. Seems fair to me, too. :V


----------



## Lucient (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok so far I'm hearing it's mostly about love, and how they should be treated just as well as a married couple (Man and women). But if 2 men or 2 women would want to be together, great! You found love! ^0^  this is what you get, a union. Marriage is a tradition that has literally been around for like... ever. Man gets women pregnant, man protects women and child, they all grow up! yaay!

I mean being gay used to be an abnormality (not saying I think gay people are diseased), but that's just how science described the situation, now in the recent 2000's its become a wide-spread phenomenon where if you say today, "NO! I don't think you should take part in this marriage, it is a sacred tradition, we should respect that" People will litteraly say... Something like "You have no argument."



Spikey2k2 said:


> They can adopt though at which point they should get marriage and tax cuts? So straight couples can't get married until they have kids either correct because they don't need the tax cut?



Im saying it's sacred and traditional as well... so its like marriage is saying "No gays alowed", so you should have a union.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 12, 2013)

Lucient said:


> Im saying it's sacred and traditional as well... so its like marriage is saying "No gays alowed", so you should have a union.


No. No it's not. The most common form of union has been one man and many wives for a very, very long time. Longer than the damn 'holy' books that condemn homosexuality have been around
There is nothing sacred about marriage. 
And Marriage is not a private corporation anyway, so it has no right to say no gays allowed.


----------



## Lucient (Nov 12, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Firstly, a marriage IS a union, do not trick yourself into thinking those are two different things.



Ok what I mean is Marriage, is well yes, a union between a man and a wife (the deffinition im giving is an old one, ok?)

I'm talking about a civil union, what homosexuals could do in the past.(w/o the benefits of marriage)


----------



## Willow (Nov 12, 2013)

Riho said:


> But there is legitimately NO REASON to NOT support gay marriage. I'm fine with you being uncomfortable with it, but seriously now, you are legitimately stealing the chance of happiness from a lot of people if you oppose it.


It's tricky, but there are people who don't support gay marriage because they believe marriage is between a man and a woman, but they don't believe it's their place to say they can't marry. 

Like people who don't support the idea of abortion and believe life begins at conception, but feel they have no place to say a woman can't have an abortion.



Lucient said:


> Ok what I mean is Marriage, is well yes, a union  between a man and a wife (the deffinition im giving is an old one, ok?)


Hey buddy, don't know if you got the memo but we live in the 21st century and that definition is outdated. 



> I'm talking about a civil union, what homosexuals could do in the past.(w/o the benefits of marriage)


The problem with civil unions is that well, it's not fair. It looks like it's fair but it's not fair to two people who wish to be married in every sense of the word. It's like putting in all the effort to do this and then getting a lame consolation prize. 

Also I'm pretty sure in a civil union you can't put your spouse on your insurance. So in the event they get deathly ill, they're fucked and I'm pissed because legally I can't help.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 12, 2013)

Lucient said:


> Ok so far I'm hearing it's mostly about love, and how they should be treated just as well as a married couple (Man and women). But if 2 men or 2 women would want to be together, great! You found love! ^0^  this is what you get, a union. Marriage is a tradition that has literally been around for like... ever. Man gets women pregnant, man protects women and child, they all grow up! yaay!
> 
> I mean being gay used to be an abnormality (not saying I think gay people are diseased), but that's just how science described the situation, now in the recent 2000's its become a wide-spread phenomenon where if you say today, "NO! I don't think you should take part in this marriage, it is a sacred tradition, we should respect that" People will litteraly say... Something like "You have no argument."
> 
> ...



Traditional rigidness aside, you can't exactly ignore some of the basic rights that LGBT couples aren't given. The thought of not being able to take care your husband or wife in case of an accident is a bit blood boiling. They won't even let you see them in the hospital in some states.


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2013)

Lucient said:


> I mean being gay used to be an abnormality (not saying I think gay people are diseased), but that's just how science described the situation



What.

Just, what? Science? Religion wrote off homosexuality, society condemned it, what has science got to do with this?


----------



## Riho (Nov 12, 2013)

Lucient said:


> I mean being gay used to be an abnormality (not saying I think gay people are diseased), but that's just how science described the situation, now in the recent 2000's its become a wide-spread phenomenon where if you say today, "NO! I don't think you should take part in this marriage, it is a sacred tradition, we should respect that" People will litteraly say... Something like "You have no argument."


You know why? It's because you DON'T have an argument. Remember what I said before? There is ABSOLUTELY NO reason to be against gay marriage.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 12, 2013)

Okay guys lets wrap this up and get back on topic. Next person to post about this will be getting infracted.


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2013)

Eragon is a terrible book, it's just Star Wars: Episode IV written in a ye olde fantasy setting.


----------



## Willow (Nov 12, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Eragon is a terrible book, it's just Star Wars: Episode IV written in a ye olde fantasy setting.


Eragon was an alright book when I read it, which was probably 6th or 7th grade. 

The movie was terrible though. And I'm pretty sure I went to see that as part of a field trip :/


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 12, 2013)

Unpopular Opinion: Communism could work in theory if it were handled properly and with the correct restrictions in place. It never has and I have nothing to back this up.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 12, 2013)

I prefer pies over cakes...


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2013)

Willow said:


> Eragon was an alright book when I read it, which was probably 6th or 7th grade.
> 
> The movie was terrible though. And I'm pretty sure I went to see that as part of a field trip :/



The movie was terrible. But if I find the list, the comparisons are shocking.

SPOILER WARNING IN LINK. Warned.

http://everything2.com/title/Comparisons+between+the+plot+of+Eragon+and+Star+Wars that seems to pretty much cover it


----------



## Riho (Nov 12, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Unpopular Opinion: Communism could work in theory if it were handled properly and with the correct restrictions in place. It never has and I have nothing to back this up.


This is correct, but in order to have what was envisioned, humanity would need to have, as a whole, a perfect set of morals.


----------



## Willow (Nov 12, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> The movie was terrible. But if I find the list, the comparisons are shocking.
> 
> SPOILER WARNING IN LINK. Warned.
> 
> http://everything2.com/title/Comparisons+between+the+plot+of+Eragon+and+Star+Wars that seems to pretty much cover it


I'm not surprised but honestly, I'm fine with things making parallels or having similar plots so long as they're not carbon copies of each other. Especially since not-always-been evil place with a not-always-been evil ruler is kind of common.


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2013)

Willow said:


> I'm not surprised but honestly, I'm fine with things making parallels or having similar plots so long as they're not carbon copies of each other. Especially since not-always-been evil place with a not-always-been evil ruler is kind of common.



It's fine if it's not too obvious, but when I was reading and I suddenly just stared into the distance and went 'I'm reading Star Wars' the book was ruined. Some plot points I don't mind being re-used, like 'Once nice guy bad guy', 'cos I always like seeing some depth in villains.


----------



## Mehru (Nov 12, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I prefer pies over cakes...



You madman, you. Leave this place and never return.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 12, 2013)

Mehru said:


> You madman, you. Leave this place and never return.



But....but.....you can't put apples in cakes.


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2013)

Distorted said:


> But....but.....you can't put apples in cakes.



You literally can. Like, it's a thing.


----------



## Mehru (Nov 12, 2013)

Distorted said:


> But....but.....you can't put apples in cakes.



Did you ever hear of an angel pie?

No, I didn't think so. I rest my case.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 12, 2013)

Mehru said:


> Did you ever hear of an angel pie?
> 
> No, I didn't think so. I rest my case.



What manner of sorcery is this? I don't know how you guys do things overseas, but down hear apples are for pies and chocolate and red velvet are for cakes. 

Apples in cakes....so silly.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 12, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I prefer pies over cakes...



How can you compare the two? The only similarity is that they're both round.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 12, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> How can you compare the two? The only similarity is that they're both round.



But pie just taste better is all. It's not hard to compare.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeff Dunham isn't funny, and as a kid I don't find him humorous in any way.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 12, 2013)

I will be honest with you guys...  I have never taken a bite of pie before.  I tried something that someone implied to me as "pie", but it had a French name, and it contained spinach.  I don't think that would count as pie if people love pie so much.

On topic:  I like grapes and grape flavored things, including candy and jelly.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 12, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I tried something that someone implied to me as "pie", but it had a French name, and it contained spinach.  I don't think that would count


Quiche is epic mang


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 12, 2013)

Ranguvar said:


> Quiche is epic mang



I don't think it was a quiche.  It's crust was... Crispy...  All of it's crust was crispy...  And that was how it was supposed to be made.  I believe the name had four words in it as well, so I wouldn't bother trying to find out.


----------



## Mehru (Nov 12, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I will be honest with you guys...  I have never taken a bite of pie before.  I tried something that someone implied to me as "pie", but it had a French name, and it contained spinach.  I don't think that would count as pie if people love pie so much.
> 
> On topic:  I like grapes and grape flavored things, including candy and jelly.


I can think of a thousand things less popular than grapes...


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 12, 2013)

Mehru said:


> I can think of a thousand things less popular than grapes...



I also said grape flavors, like grape lollipops, or grape jelly (not a fan of grape soda).  And as far as I know, people dislike artificial grape flavors.


----------



## Mehru (Nov 12, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I also said grape flavors, like grape lollipops, or grape jelly (not a fan of grape soda).  And as far as I know, people dislike artificial grape flavors.


I thought it was known that the only lollies and gummy sweets you avoid are cola flavoured ones?


----------



## Distorted (Nov 12, 2013)

Mehru said:


> I thought it was known that the only lollies and gummy sweets you avoid are cola flavoured ones?



The cola flavored pops are good. I don't know why everyone doesn't like them. I used to trade with other kids in kindergarden so I could get the cola ones.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 12, 2013)

Mehru said:


> I thought it was known that the only lollies and gummy sweets you avoid are cola flavoured ones?



Well, if I were to talk about cola flavored then my opinion would be popular, mainly because I dislike them.  I thought most people didn't like artificial grape flavors, which is why I stated that I do.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 12, 2013)

Mehru said:


> I thought it was known that the only lollies and gummy sweets you avoid are cola flavoured ones?



There are cola-flavored gummies?

HOW LONG HAS THIS BEEN A THING?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 12, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> There are cola-flavored gummies?
> 
> HOW LONG HAS THIS BEEN A THING?



I've been eating them since I was a very small boy.


----------



## Mehru (Nov 12, 2013)

FA Forums: Where debate ranges from sexuality and religion to grape and cola flavoured sugary treats.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mehru said:


> FA Forums: Where debate ranges from sexuality and religion to grape and cola flavoured sugary treats.


Be honest with yourself, isn't that kind of special?


----------



## Mehru (Nov 12, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Be honest with yourself, isn't that kind of special?


You can easily fall in love with it's charm. But in a man-loves-dog way because anything else would be weird.


----------



## Willow (Nov 12, 2013)

I avoid most anything labeled either banana or strawberry kiwi flavored. And there are very few cherry flavored things I like. Most of them taste like medicine. 



Mehru said:


> I thought it was known that the only lollies and gummy sweets you avoid are cola flavoured ones?


Depends. Some cola flavored sweets are okay but others taste like old syrup and death.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 12, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> There are cola-flavored gummies?
> 
> HOW LONG HAS THIS BEEN A THING?



I can't remember this not being a thing, like it was always there


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, it looks like my original opinion was ignored and converted into another topic.  Anyways...

On topic:  I actually like music that came out when gramophones were a thing.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 13, 2013)

I do not mind the end slices of bread.

Not that I love them, and would go out of my way to eat them, all I'm saying is I will eat them without a thought if I have left over Nutella.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 13, 2013)

The end slices of bread are the best slices.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Nov 13, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> The end slices of bread are the best slices.


They make the best toast!


----------



## Mehru (Nov 13, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Well, it looks like my original opinion was ignored and converted into another topic.  Anyways...
> 
> On topic:  I actually like music that came out when gramophones were a thing.


Sorry if your feelings were hurt.

And it's well known some of the best music was on vinyl!


----------



## Lobar (Nov 13, 2013)

Mehru said:


> You can easily fall in love with it's charm. But in *a man-loves-dog way* because anything else would be weird.



You gotta be careful with that sort of analogy around here.


----------



## Jags (Nov 13, 2013)

The thin, crispy bits in a bag of chips taste better than thevfat bigger ones.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunchips are gross as shit.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

The new Harley Quinn looks stupid and tryhard like a rebellious teenage mall goth. The classic Batman AS design was way more fun.



Vaelarsa said:


> Sunchips are gross as shit.



Very...


----------



## Snowlock (Nov 13, 2013)

Seriously taste like seasoned cardboard


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

Snowlock said:


> Seriously taste like seasoned cardboard



And hate.


----------



## Riho (Nov 13, 2013)

It's apparently a popular opinion on FAF that Sunchips are bad, so I'll say my unpopular opinion.

Sunchips are numalicious.


----------



## Percy (Nov 13, 2013)

Riho said:


> It's apparently a popular opinion on FAF that Sunchips are bad, so I'll say my unpopular opinion.
> 
> Sunchips are numalicious.


They're okay.
Not the best things in the world, though.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 13, 2013)

Not sure if this is unpopular, but everyone I know disagrees with me, so...

To me, different waters taste different as well.  This isn't even just the difference between bottled and tap, I see a major difference in taste and texture between Zephyrhills and Dasani, along with many other brand names.


----------



## Bra|nS|ug (Nov 13, 2013)

Riho said:


> It's apparently a popular opinion on FAF that Sunchips are bad, so I'll say my unpopular opinion.
> 
> Sunchips are numalicious.



It's not that sunchips are bad, it's that they designed those compostable bags to be louder than the middle of a fucking war zone.
They fixed them now, but I've still got this unfounded feeling of hatred in my stomach..... or maybe it's hunger, I donno. The point is it was a bad decision and they should feel bad.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

...There are people who can't tell the difference between waters? o-O
Do people have the tongues of a dog or something?


----------



## Antronach (Nov 13, 2013)

Bottled tap water being sold in stores in general. Only really useful if you're in an area with bad tap water, in which case you'll need more than a few bottles.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...There are people who can't tell the difference between waters? o-O
> Do people have the tongues of a dog or something?



Eh, I guess some people just don't have any taste (pun intended).


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 14, 2013)

Riho said:


> It's apparently a popular opinion on FAF that Sunchips are bad, so I'll say my unpopular opinion.
> 
> Sunchips are numalicious.



Sunchips are fucking incredible.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 14, 2013)

Crabs are really cool. They're punchy little buggers. "Claw's broken? Hell I'll just rip the limb off, it'll grow back."


----------



## Riho (Nov 14, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Sunchips are fucking incredible.


Why thank you.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 14, 2013)

wrong thread, fail


----------



## Saga (Nov 14, 2013)

Globalization is not a good idea.

It is literally an easy way to let one man take over the earth.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 14, 2013)

*Either unpopular or super controversial:*
I don't think it's right for people to make super deformed babies suffer through their lives by keeping them alive. 
I'm not talking about kids with an extra foot, or mental handicaps, or anything.
I'm talking about shit like babies born with their brains outside their skulls. How can you, in good conscience, not put that out of its misery? What the fuck.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 15, 2013)

The theory of evolution is the best current explanation of the diversity of life on this planet, and has survived more than a century of peer-review.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 15, 2013)

Breakfast foods are my least favorite foods.  I discovered this when I threw up from eating scrambled eggs just now.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 15, 2013)

The appeal of debate.

I just don't get it. I mean, I know whether I end up being right or wrong in a debate, it always leaves me feeling like shit. Always. I don't like arguing with other people. It's horrible.

Why is this like a hobby for some people? Does this honestly bring joy into your lives?

I mean obviously with actual politicians and shit it's crucial. I'm talking more of internet users arguing for *days* over topics that neither person is actually going to influence in arguments that drag on for so long that it crosses that point in which there is absolutely no way either party is going to accept that they are wrong and the only way it will ever actually end is if it dawns on one of the parties that *THE ONLY WAY OUT IS TO FUCKING DROP IT ALREADY JESUS CHRIST ARE YOU SERIOUSLY NOT NOTICING THAT NOTHING IS ACTUALLY HAPPENING?*

And they just like do this...

_ALL_ the time.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 15, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> The appeal of debate.
> 
> I just don't get it. I mean, I know whether I end up being right or wrong in a debate, it always leaves me feeling like shit. Always. I don't like arguing with other people. It's horrible.
> 
> ...



Well on a lonely Sunday night I usually have 3 things I can do, watch TV, beat my dick like Chris Brown, or argue on the internet about stupid shit. There's nothing on TV and I already fapped.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 15, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> *Either unpopular or super controversial:*
> I don't think it's right for people to make super deformed babies suffer through their lives by keeping them alive.
> I'm not talking about kids with an extra foot, or mental handicaps, or anything.
> I'm talking about shit like babies born with their brains outside their skulls. How can you, in good conscience, not put that out of its misery? What the fuck.


Wow , you're going to hell for that one.

They're God's gifts , you psycho!!! Killing handicapped kids?! Seriously?


----------



## Willow (Nov 15, 2013)

Catcalling really isn't that big of a deal. I understand it can be taken as sexual harassment or whatever but people throw such huge fits over it when 9 times out of 10 it's really just a guy doing just that and nothing else comes of it. 

I think the reactions to catcalling are way more over the top than the action itself. It's kind of like punching someone in the face for glancing at your boobs or your junk. 



Heliophobic said:


> The appeal of debate.
> 
> I just don't get it. I mean, I know whether I end up being right or wrong in a debate, it always leaves me feeling like shit. Always. I don't like arguing with other people. It's horrible.
> 
> Why is this like a hobby for some people? Does this honestly bring joy into your lives?


I think it's the logic of it. Like some people really like debating because they like reasoning through an argument. Which is weird in and of itself I guess. tbh I only really took a sociology class 1. to fill my schedule and 2. because there was a debate portion at the end of the semester. My team lost on a technicality but I'm still pretty sure my side had the more solid evidence.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

Dude, I've known soooooo many people become absolute arrogant PRICKS after passing a "debate" course.



Willow said:


> Catcalling really isn't that big of a deal. I understand it can be taken as sexual harassment or whatever but people throw such huge fits over it when 9 times out of 10 it's really just a guy doing just that and nothing else comes of it.
> 
> I think the reactions to catcalling are way more over the top than the action itself. It's kind of like punching someone in the face for glancing at your boobs or your junk.



I think that about a LOT of shit people react to today. This being one of them. OH NOES! Some dude/chick whistled at you across the street and completely forgot about your existence when he took his eyes off you the very next second. The horror. The sheer unadulterated horror. -_-
I strongly believe people try to make themselves upset sometimes.

And on that note I'd like to add on to the second part. If you don't want anyone looking at your fun bits, cover up. You show off for the purpose of showing the fuck off. Don't get mad because people notice you..._showing the fuck off_. If eyes are that excruciatingly painful to you, I promise no one has an issue with anyone being completely covered.


----------



## Arkxous (Nov 16, 2013)

GTA Online is overrated.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 16, 2013)

French is a pretty ugly language.


----------



## Machine (Nov 16, 2013)

People who don't understand depression and think depressed people need to just "get over it" should have the ever-loving shit beaten out of them.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 16, 2013)

Machine said:


> People who don't understand depression and think depressed people need to just "get over it" should have the ever-loving shit beaten out of them.



And if they complain, tell them to just get over it.

Also, the same goes for any other 'invisible' problem people can have.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 16, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Also, the same goes for any other 'invisible' problem people can have.



_"You don't have ADD. You're just mentally lazy."_

*RAHGRAHWGJWEGRGGAGWYGRJBRHATGJYGJCBYVBYJJB*


----------



## Willow (Nov 16, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> French is a pretty ugly language.


It looks nice on paper but sometimes spoken French is really hard to understand. 

German is easier to learn than Spanish is. I don't get why people think Spanish especially is easy.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Machine said:


> People who don't understand depression and think depressed people need to just "get over it" should have the ever-loving shit beaten out of them.


Violence will get you no where this time, chum. 

I don't think there is a reason to wish violence or someone over that. I would just wish upon them more empathy. 

On topic: No good comes from putting non-violent drug offenders away. There are no violent drugs just violent people and treatment is always better than incarceration.
Legalize them. All of them.
Regulation in supply cost. Clean and quality controlled. Taxable.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 16, 2013)

Willow said:


> It looks nice on paper but sometimes spoken French is really hard to understand.
> 
> German is easier to learn than Spanish is. I don't get why people think Spanish especially is easy.



I don't really hear many people say Spanish is easy to learn. It's just sort of useful to know if you're a U.S. citizen, which is why a lot of people bother learning it. I think.

But yeah German does seem like a fairly easy language. I already learned quite a bit of it just from music.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 16, 2013)

I'd like to properly learn german but I have no real practical reason to go for it save for what is essentially showing off.


----------



## Willow (Nov 16, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> There are no violent drugs just violent people


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phencyclidine
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cocaine

Granted of course aggression levels vary but you get the idea. There are such things as violent drugs. That's a proven fact. 

Edit: People who think we should just legalize all drugs are usually irrational people. 
It's such a cop-out response to say "let's just legalize everything and regulate/tax it" because despite never having an econ course, I'm pretty sure that's not how either of those things work. 



Heliophobic said:


> I don't really hear many people say Spanish is easy to learn. It's just sort of useful to know if you're a U.S. citizen, which is why a lot of people bother learning it. I think.


Yeah that's true. But a lot of people either get confused or just overjoyed that I'm learning such a hard language and it's just like..not really that hard. :/

And then some go on to say Spanish is much easier.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Willow said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phencyclidine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cocaine
> 
> Granted of course aggression levels vary but you get the idea. There are such things as violent drugs. That's a proven fact.


Not convinced. I'm sorry but I know my drugs better than a Wikipedia article. As in hours of research from multiple sources. That variance you describe is so broad that it's just like any other drug that has side effects. If we are going to ban drugs for mood swings then we will have to start working on those anti-depressants really quick.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 16, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Not convinced. I'm sorry but I know my drugs better than a Wikipedia article. As in hours of research from multiple sources. That variance you describe is so broad that it's just like any other drug that has side effects. If we are going to ban drugs for mood swings then we will have to start working on those anti-depressants really quick.


Unpopular opinion (at least among teachers): Wikipedia is a great source for information. What's written on wiki isn't opinion, if you look then most articles are well cited and have references to studies at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 16, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Not convinced. I'm sorry but I know my drugs better than a Wikipedia article. As in hours of research from multiple sources. That variance you describe is so broad that it's just like any other drug that has side effects. If we are going to ban drugs for mood swings then we will have to start working on those anti-depressants really quick.



Drugs, drugs, drugs, it's always about drugs.  Why can't people just listen to music these days rather than spending money on pills or sticks filled with smoke that you inhale to feel better?!

Edit:  Consider this an unpopular opinion, I do now wish to take place in this argument.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'd like to properly learn german but I have no real practical reason to go for it save for what is essentially showing off.



So show off, then! German's a pretty kickass language.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 16, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Drugs, drugs, drugs, it's always about drugs.  Why can't people just listen to music these days rather than spending money on pills or sticks filled with smoke that you inhale to feel better?!


Not doing. Not advocating. I just understand that it's a bullshit solution to lock people up.

Anyway you're right though. Next topic!

Music of today sucks big floppy donkey dick!


----------



## Willow (Nov 16, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Not convinced. I'm sorry but I know my drugs better than a Wikipedia article. As in hours of research from multiple sources


So there's this thing at the bottom of most every Wikipedia article called a reference. I hear it's pretty cool for citing your work. 
Which means someone or several people had to put in hours of research from multiple sources in order to put that information up. 



> That variance you describe is so broad that it's just like any other drug that has side effects. If we are going to ban drugs for mood swings then we will have to start working on those anti-depressants really quick.


Except mood stabilizers tend to be FDA approved and don't [normally] cause high aggression. 

But no, the variance I described for those two specifically isn't really that broad. It may depend on some other factor such as how it's taken but generally speaking, the variance isn't that broad.



Raptros said:


> Unpopular opinion (at least among teachers):  Wikipedia is a great source for information. What's written on wiki  isn't opinion, if you look then most articles are well cited and have  references to studies at the bottom of the page.


I think what most teachers dislike or are wary of using Wikipedia for actual research for big projects is that some people tend to edit the page for shits and giggles and load them with misinformation. So unless it's just for background information they say it's not an acceptable form of research.


----------



## Icky (Nov 16, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Music of today sucks big floppy donkey dick!



So you don't understand how the internet works, eh?


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Icky said:


> So you don't understand how the internet works, eh?


Oh I get it, but that doesn't stop them from playing shit where I go. Malls, stores, etc.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 16, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Music of today sucks big floppy donkey dick!



LIEK DIS IF U WERE BORN IN TEH WRONG GENERASHUN! >.<


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Drugs, drugs, drugs, it's always about drugs.  Why can't people just listen to music these days rather than spending money on pills or sticks filled with smoke that you inhale to feel better?!
> 
> Edit:  Consider this an unpopular opinion, I do now wish to take place in this argument.



*tips le fedora*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 16, 2013)

I find it really silly when people say music of today sucks.

It's like you're only listening to what the industry and other people into popular music choose to throw at you. 

There's an infinite amount of music already recorded to fill your lifetime, and there's new music being made all the time that may fit any kind of taste. You have to _look_ for it. Of course you wouldn't have heard of it because popular media doesn't give a shit about it.


----------



## Icky (Nov 16, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Oh I get it, but that doesn't stop them from playing shit where I go. Malls, stores, etc.



SO when you said "Music of today sucks", you actually didn't mean that all?


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Icky said:


> SO when you said "Music of today sucks", you actually didn't mean that all?


Excuse me? Or you're way off base here. 

Music of today let's be generous and general and say anything between 2000 and now. Exceptions exist but for the most part 13 years of suck.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'd like to properly learn german but I have no real practical reason to go for it save for what is essentially showing off.


It is what I'm doing with Japanese.
I have NO real need for knowing it, and I can't even show off about it because folk will immediately assosiate the language to "HERRDERR WEABOO BLORP"
I just went and signed on the course cause I felt like challenging myself to learn something new. 
Go for German, it'll be fun.


----------



## Willow (Nov 16, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Excuse me? Or you're way off base here.
> 
> Music of today let's be generous and general and say anything between 2000 and now. Exceptions exist but for the most part 13 years of suck.


I guess you haven't listened to very much music in the past 13 years then. 

Besides, those exceptions you mention are so vague that it's just like any other generation that has bad music.


----------



## Musuyajin (Nov 16, 2013)

Opinions are probably the only thing on earth that has as much sense as our way to express them.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Willow said:


> I guess you haven't listened to very much music in the past 13 years then.
> 
> Besides, those exceptions you mention are so vague that it's just like any other generation that has bad music.


I've listened to plenty of music over the last 13 years from before 2000 thank you, and I enjoy it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 16, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Excuse me? Or you're way off base here.
> 
> Music of today let's be generous and general and say anything between 2000 and now. Exceptions exist but for the most part 13 years of suck.



Okay so like imagine music is a huge fucking iceberg.

You're only like licking the snowflakes on the very surface.

Or something.

Jesus.


----------



## Musuyajin (Nov 16, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Okay so like imagine music is a huge fucking iceberg.
> 
> You're only like licking the snowflakes on the very surface.
> 
> ...



Music these days is all about those who love new musics style and those who like their old music style they been growing in.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Okay so like imagine music is a huge fucking iceberg.
> 
> You're only like licking the snowflakes on the very surface.
> 
> ...


I agree. But it's not going to change.

I'm way to opinionated and much to stubborn for these conversations. Agree to disagree from now on?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Excuse me? Or you're way off base here.
> 
> Music of today let's be generous and general and say anything between 2000 and now. Exceptions exist but for the most part 13 years of suck.



You could say that for literally every single generation ever. 40's and 50's? Completely indistinguishable doo-wop. 60's and 70's? Shoveloads of hippie fodder. 80's? Terrible, _terrible_one-hit-wonders and commercialized pop songs. 90's? Awful alternative rock and Nirvana wannabes.

(that said the mid-late 2000's was kind of terrible, I refuse to condone any time period that allows Souja Boy to be a thing)


----------



## Willow (Nov 16, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> I've listened to plenty of music over the last 13 years from *before* 2000 thank you, and I enjoy it.


So have I. But I've also listened to plenty of music from after 2000 and have come to the realization that literally every generation has equal parts good and bad music.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 16, 2013)

You cannot define bad music as a genre or a time period, that just shows you'd rather keep listening to the same songs over and over and never find anything new.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2013)

While I agree that the popular music of the 21st century is bad, that doesn't mean there wasn't good stuff outside the popular radio channels and the stuff they promote.
Dream Theater is still kicking, Rush ain't dead and I've stumbled across many other great bands such as Symphony X and Ne Obliviscaris.

It is easier to say that a certain decade from the past had better music, because you are thinking more about the age of the song, and not the song itself.
Not to mention that it's usually the good pieces that get remembered.


----------



## Machine (Nov 16, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Violence will get you no where this time, chum.
> 
> I don't think there is a reason to wish violence or someone over that. I would just wish upon them more empathy.


Empathy should be shown to those who can empathize, and those who treat mental illness like an elephant in a living room are not what I call empathetic people.



> Legalize them. All of them.


Yes, legalizing krokodil is a great idea. :I


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

Why do people forget about the vidya game music?! D:
There's been great game music post 2000!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 16, 2013)

Not to mention remixes.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 16, 2013)

Machine said:


> Yes, legalizing krokodil is a great idea. :I



It is, because the reason Krokodil is so flesh-rotting is that street manufacturers don't purify it well.  Desomorphine itself doesn't do that to you.


----------



## Willow (Nov 16, 2013)

Lobar said:


> It is, because the reason Krokodil is so flesh-rotting is that street manufacturers don't purify it well.  Desomorphine itself doesn't do that to you.


I feel like regulating drugs like this to make them more "pure" will only cause more problems than solve.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 16, 2013)

Aliens is a terrible movie compared to its predecessor.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 16, 2013)

Willow said:


> I feel like regulating drugs like this to make them more "pure" will only cause more problems than solve.



I struggle to imagine a problem bigger that someone having an arm or leg rot off their body.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 16, 2013)

It doesn't matter how amazing or talented of a singer you are. If your voice isn't appropriate for the kind of music you're singing for, it _will_ sound like a discordant mess.

For example; a weak raw voice sounds _immensely_ better in genres like indie rock than a deep rich voice would.



Ranguvar said:


> Aliens is a terrible movie compared to its predecessor.



*MURDER.*


----------



## Antronach (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah, but think of the tax dollars :V


----------



## Aleu (Nov 16, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Excuse me? Or you're way off base here.
> 
> Music of today let's be generous and general and say anything between 2000 and now. Exceptions exist but for the most part 13 years of suck.



I dunno I find some bands and songs pretty nice to listen to this day and age.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2013)

I think the major news networks should only be allowed to use peer reviewed studies for citation, and that only independent studies or peer reviewed studies should be allowed to be used in congress or politics for citation.  What I mean by that is a senator or a new anchor should not be allowed to quote wikipedia or conservatipedia as a source of information.

Also that laws should have to have actual justification for it and that the judicial system if they find a law to be unlawful if the department of government refuses to comply they can be defunded and the people stripped of power.  So like let's say kansas passes anti-abortion laws, if it's found unlawful and they don't comply then the people who refuse to uphold the law be stripped of their power.  So states that are trying to pass anti-abortion laws tough shit they have to comply or they will be stripped of legal recognition as the representatives of the state and have the federal money coming in removed.


----------



## Willow (Nov 16, 2013)

Lobar said:


> I struggle to imagine a problem bigger that someone having an arm or leg rot off their body.


Well death, for starters.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 16, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> While I agree that the popular music of the 21st century is bad, that doesn't mean there wasn't good stuff outside the popular radio channels and the stuff they promote.
> Dream Theater is still kicking, Rush ain't dead and I've stumbled across many other great bands such as Symphony X and Ne Obliviscaris.
> 
> It is easier to say that a certain decade from the past had better music, because you are thinking more about the age of the song, and not the song itself.
> Not to mention that it's usually the good pieces that get remembered.



Sadly all new progressive stuff is coming as progressive death metal, technical progressive death metal. Like if you *have to* make it as noisy and brutal as possible. It's not like I dislike it but I would like some new progressive rock bands like yes and pink floyd


----------



## Lobar (Nov 16, 2013)

Willow said:


> Well death, for starters.



Having Krokodil chew through your flesh is likely to lead to death once it gets infected.  I fail to see how it'd become more lethal by having it produced to a higher purity standard by commercial manufacturers.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 16, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Having Krokodil chew through your flesh is likely to lead to death once it gets infected.  I fail to see how it'd become more lethal by having it produced to a higher purity standard by commercial manufacturers.


Addicts to krokodil are said to have life expectancies of a year or two.

It's just about as bad as it can get.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 16, 2013)

I dunno I'd think death is more merciful than rotting alive.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 16, 2013)

For everyone talking about Krokodil, that product would not exist if heroin was legal. The product is made from radioactive run-off by product of heroin manufacturing and started popping up in Russia when they began cracking down harder on the sales of heroin, raising the price so the poor addicts had to turn to newer, cheaper drugs.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Why do people forget about the vidya game music?! D:
> There's been great game music post 2000!



That's mostly what I listen to daily, really. Jeremy Soule <3


~

Those console graphics comparisons videos. I've seen one between AC4 for PS4 and Xbox 360, for instance. People keep pointing out astronomical differences between the two, and I feel I must be the only who doesn't notice jack-shit! Looks all the fishing same to me.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

I firmly believe that some people are lesser than others. It takes a LOT for me to think of someone as better than other people, but I do think that. Even that many people are better than me. I can't fathom any reason why anyone would say otherwise. But, opinions.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 18, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Those console graphics comparisons videos. I've seen one between AC4 for PS4 and Xbox 360, for instance. People keep pointing out astronomical differences between the two, and I feel I must be the only who doesn't notice jack-shit! Looks all the fishing same to me.



I've played the same game on both systems several times and let me tell you, there's usually jack squat of a difference when it comes to graphics. There are usually legit reasons sometimes, but graphics atin one of them.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 19, 2013)

Vore can be pretty fucking badass when not looked at sexually.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Vore can be pretty fucking badass when not looked at sexually.


I can't see the sexuality in it so vore is either badly drawn or badass


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 19, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I can't see the sexuality in it so vore is either badly drawn or badass



It's when the pic is all about ~MMM GOBBLE ME UP DRAGON LET ME HUG YOU FROM THE INSIDE SLURPP DELISH~ is when it sucks cocks.

That may not be _sexual_ but still.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> sucks cocks.


The deepest throat


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 19, 2013)

I miss emos. They were fucking cute.

Scene kids come close but it's just not the same.


----------



## Jags (Nov 19, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I miss emos. They were fucking cute.
> 
> Scene kids come close but it's just not the same.



Emo chicks were the best. They made up the majority of my early teenaged angst-filled crushes.


----------



## Namba (Nov 19, 2013)

Doge was never funny. EVER.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 19, 2013)

Namba said:


> Doge was never funny. EVER.



THIS A MILLION FUCKING TIMES.

And it got even more intolerable once Tumblr got a hold of it.


----------



## Riho (Nov 19, 2013)

Namba said:


> Doge was never funny. EVER.


I don't really think it was ever meant to be funny.  It was probably originally a reaction image that someone popular went HURR THAT'S FURRNEH and everyone went "Uh... YEAH IT IS HURR DU-HURR"


----------



## Artillery Spam (Nov 20, 2013)

90.5 percent of past, current and even future memes are unfunny, and should be subjected to death via nuclear flame and/or particle beam fire, with their users and creators forced to consume vast quantities of Miracle Whip.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 23, 2013)

I absolutely love instant ramen.

I don't care. Even if I have better food to eat ramen just makes me happy for some reason. c:


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 23, 2013)

Watching tv shows on TV is more fun than watching TV shows on a computer (even with the lack of commercials).

It feels more involved or something. Like you are watching something with thousands of other people at the same time. It feels like you're connected with the rest of the world. A lot of people nowadays seem to prefer watching tv shows online.


----------



## Dodo (Nov 23, 2013)

I never ever want kids. I wanna be free and do my own things. This doesn't seem like a huge deal on the internet but in real life people want to gouge my throat out when they hear it. People call me selfish for it, but I think that having kids for the "sake of having kids" is worse. And besides, just look at the world today. Wouldn't want my son or daughter emerging in this shitpile.

Also, I loved the gamecube. Unlike All the other stuff released in that generation, there was practically no load times and everything was fluid. Even if graphically it was subpar I think that kept me going for it.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 23, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Watching tv shows on TV is more fun than watching TV shows on a computer (even with the lack of commercials).
> 
> It feels more involved or something. Like you are watching something with thousands of other people at the same time. It feels like you're connected with the rest of the world. A lot of people nowadays seem to prefer watching tv shows online.


-Watching TV
-Feeling connected with the world


i don't even


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 23, 2013)

Aleu said:


> -Watching TV
> -Feeling connected with the world
> 
> 
> i don't even



Oh god what in the literal the fuck have we become.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 23, 2013)

I am staring at my pc. Millions of people are doing it right now. I feel very connected.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 23, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I am staring at my pc. Millions of people are doing it right now. I feel very connected.


But are they all doing the same thing you are doing at the exact same time? Like on TV people everywhere are at the same part on a program watching it at the same rate you are, whilst people online could be doing any number of things. If you're watching tv shows online, there may be some people watching the show at the same time, but they may not be at the same part you are to the second.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 23, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> But are they all doing the same thing you are doing at the exact same time? Like on TV people everywhere are at the same part on a program watching it at the same rate you are, whilst people online could be doing any number of things. If you're watching tv shows online, there may be some people watching the show at the same time, but they may not be at the same part you are to the second.


That's like saying "I feel connected with people elsewhere because I'm looking at the sky"

Go outside.

Actually connect with real people instead of saying "golly gee, I'm watching something someone else is. I feel so together with them"


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 24, 2013)

People should have a leash on their dog at all times so I don't have to deal with them or deal with my dogs attacking them for no apparent reason.



Aleu said:


> Go outside.


Not for long, too cold.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 24, 2013)

DRUNK FAF IS BEST FAF


----------



## Artillery Spam (Nov 24, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> DRUNK FAF IS BEST FAF



Fuck that.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Nov 24, 2013)

Dodo said:


> I never ever want kids. I wanna be free and do my own things. This doesn't seem like a huge deal on the internet but in real life people want to gouge my throat out when they hear it. People call me selfish for it, but I think that having kids for the "sake of having kids" is worse. And besides, just look at the world today. Wouldn't want my son or daughter emerging in this shitpile.
> 
> Also, I loved the gamecube. Unlike All the other stuff released in that generation, there was practically no load times and everything was fluid. Even if graphically it was subpar I think that kept me going for it.



Agree with both of your points. (Gamecube was best brick. And you could customise the little disk on top <3)


Unpopular Opinion: I don't think that the Song of Ice and Fire series is THE BEST THING EVAR!!11
There! I said it!

I've read all of them, and have come to the conclusion that I probably won't read the next book when it's released. It's just... eh. Sure, the first two are a breath of fresh air with well written and deep characters, and what seems like an interesting low fantasty world. 
But then it just drags on and on with endless chapters about characters with stories _that go no where_ (often ending on downers) and add nothing to the worldbuilding that couldn't have been mentioned by a more interesting character.

I also think that Martin gets a boner every time he has something violent happen to somebody who doesn't deserve it. I have no problem with violence and cruelty if it serves a purpose (the Red Wedding was a serious "oh snap" moment and actually altered the series dramatically), but my god, the amount of casual mistreatment of small folk or details about torture in these books. Yes, I get it-- this character is a douche. Stop it.


I'd suggest the Green Rider series for a lowish-fantasy medieval adventure series. Or even the Redwall books (they can be really dark)


----------



## Aleu (Nov 24, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> Not for long, too cold.


Excuses


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 24, 2013)

Kagisnad said:


> I don't think jellyfish are pretty.



For me, most everything in the sea is horrifying.

Except for pretty stuff like, idk, clownfish.

I am terrified of the ocean. :[


----------



## Arianna Dragoness (Nov 24, 2013)

Faolan said:


> Now you just let slip the dogs, or ponies for that matter.
> 
> Dubstep is the worst thing to happen to music in my lifetime.



And to THAT, I'll add SKA!

Dr. Who is NOT the the best Sci-Fi show ever made. In fact, I think it's rather dull and stupid.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 24, 2013)

Arianna Dragoness said:


> And to THAT, I'll add SKA!



LIES, LIBEL, BLASPHEMY


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 24, 2013)

Animals that sting and bite.  I know this sounds pretty common (unless you are a psychopath,) but it just freaks me out whenever I sense the presence of those little bastards (bees, wasps, spiders, ants, etc.)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 24, 2013)

Kagisnad said:


> That's such a pity. : o( Even those cute adorable sharks? Or dolphins?



;~;

Yes, they creep me out.

I mean, I like looking at them, I think they're cool, I even doodle them, and I even have a pair of OCs that are based on sharks. 

I'm just terrified of the sea. Like I really hate open, deep water, and even worse is the presence of carnivorous sea creatures with teeth and bleguehgeuhg. Living things suddenly become scary to me in the sea. Yes, even regular ol' fish. When it's something as big as you/something that can harm you, even worse.

I used to dive a bit, though. I swam with sharks once upon a time! They were of varying sizes but no man-eaters. It was fun, but it was in a nice, sunny, colourful sort of place.

I suppose its just that when people mention the sea, they think of this.

I, however, think of this. Or this. Or even this.

And those are just scenes. I have a real fear of the sea. Especially of being suspended at any point in open water. Holy shit the paranoia. Everything is scary all of a sudden. Even giant objects like rocks underwater scare the tits off of me. Now I get chills just thinking about whales. Everything is made 10000 times worse when the water is dark or murky.

This fear even carries over into videogames and stuff. ;-;

Also war subs are creepy as fuck.

A sub is a huge metallic mass that belongs in deep ass dark water, cruises along relentlessly, makes creepy noises, can blow stuff up with torpedos, and probably has a hundred nazis or commies in it or something.

TERRIFYING.

To summarise, the sea is full of cool shit.

When viewed on land.

In water, however? FFFUUUUCK THAT.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Nov 24, 2013)

Gibby said:


> ;~;
> 
> This fear even carries over into videogames and stuff. ;-;



The ghost shark (that would appear whenever you fell into a body of water) in Banjoo Kazooie scared me so much, that I had trouble with water levels in lots of games. It wasn't insta-death, but it was scarier that you had to panic and try to leave the water before the shark caught you. .__.

Also, Wet Dry World in Mario 64. It's supposed to be a town, but it's just huge, concrete and empty with NO PEOPLE. They all drowned or what?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 24, 2013)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> The ghost shark (that would appear whenever you fell into a body of water) in Banjoo Kazooie scared me so much, that I had trouble with water levels in lots of games. It wasn't insta-death, but it was scarier that you had to panic and try to leave the water before the shark caught you. .__.
> 
> Also, Wet Dry World in Mario 64. It's supposed to be a town, but it's just huge, concrete and empty with NO PEOPLE. They all drowned or what?



Jaws Unleashed.

I stopped playing the game when it was time to tackle some giant underwater mining facility which apparently had a giant-ass squid to fight.

I just look over the the lip of the giant-ass bottomless underwater trench, felt my spine turn to ice, and thought "nope".

So I just sandboxed/sidequested from that point on before playing another game.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 24, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Excuses


32 degrees in November _during the day _an excuse?


----------



## Thatch (Nov 24, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> 32 degrees in November _during the day _an excuse?



32 Celsius is too cold for you? :V

Because if it's Fahrenheit, that'd be 0 Celsius which is... somewhat brisk. Maybe if it's raining sleet, then it approaches cold.

Just put on a fucking coat :V


----------



## Rhee (Nov 24, 2013)

Batter for baked goods taste better then the actual baked form


----------



## Aleu (Nov 24, 2013)

Thatch said:


> 32 Celsius is too cold for you? :V
> 
> Because if it's Fahrenheit, that'd be 0 Celsius which is... somewhat brisk. Maybe if it's raining sleet, then it approaches cold.
> 
> Just put on a fucking coat :V



We use Fahrenheit but yeah it's not that bad.

Go outside. Ice skate. Make snowmen. God damn.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 25, 2013)

The Super Mario Brothers live action movie?
I like that movie. If it's taken out of context, watched as a fantasy film.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 25, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> The Super Mario Brothers live action movie?
> I like that movie. If it's taken out of context, watched as a fantasy film.


I like it as a Mario film.
I like that they took a silly concept and tried to apply it to a realistic (or as realistic as you're going to get) setting.
I think it's neat.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 25, 2013)

Kagisnad said:


> I don't think jellyfish are pretty.



I agree. I think they are ugly and I am horribly scared of them.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 25, 2013)

Thatch said:


> 32 Celsius is too cold for you? :V
> 
> Because if it's Fahrenheit, that'd be 0 Celsius which is... somewhat brisk. Maybe if it's raining sleet, then it approaches cold.
> 
> Just put on a fucking coat :V


32 Fahrenheit and, no, there is no snow or ice.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Nov 25, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> The Super Mario Brothers live action movie?
> I like that movie. If it's taken out of context, watched as a fantasy film.



It's unbearably bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Arianna Dragoness (Nov 25, 2013)

Hewge said:


> WHY DOES EVERYONE BUT ME SEEM TO LOVE DUBSTEP AND HEAVY METAL/SCREAMO?
> 
> IT'S JUST HEADACHE NOISES. AAAAAHHHH!



I don't like dubstep either.


----------



## Zevan (Nov 25, 2013)

I like spaghetti plain without the sauce. When I order my spaghetti plain everyone stares at me.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 25, 2013)

Zevan said:


> I like spaghetti plain without the sauce. When I order my spaghetti plain everyone stares at me.



omg wtf is wrong with you!? freak


----------



## Zevan (Nov 25, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> omg wtf is wrong with you!? freak


I just don't like it. I don't know why. :V


----------



## Willow (Nov 25, 2013)

Zevan said:


> I like spaghetti plain without the sauce. When I order my spaghetti plain everyone stares at me.


Because the sauce is kind of what makes spaghetti what it is. 

It's like ordering a cheeseburger but not wanting the cheese.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 25, 2013)

Willow said:


> Because the sauce is kind of what makes spaghetti what it is.
> 
> It's like ordering a cheeseburger but not wanting the cheese.



Okay that's a pretty dumb analogy. You can make a burger taste good without cheese.

It's more like just eating a burger patty without any buns.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 25, 2013)

Willow said:


> Because the sauce is kind of what makes spaghetti what it is.



Spaghetti sticks don't have sauce in them.

Spaghetti means "thin strings" in Italian - Spaghetti is the pasta product. The sauce has its own name e.g. Spaghetti Bolognese.

Thin strings with some meat sauce.


----------



## Mehru (Nov 25, 2013)

Willow said:


> Because the sauce is kind of what makes spaghetti what it is.
> 
> It's like ordering a cheeseburger but not wanting the cheese.



That's called a hamburger.


----------



## Zevan (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow, I hope I didn't cause a war. :V


----------



## Mehru (Nov 25, 2013)

Zevan said:


> Wow, I hope I didn't cause a war. :V


No, you're not that special.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 26, 2013)

Zevan said:


> Wow, I hope I didn't cause a war. :V



war? Fuck off americunt, leave the rest of world away of your nukes >: (


----------



## Lobar (Nov 26, 2013)

Willow said:


> Because the sauce is kind of what makes spaghetti what it is.
> 
> It's like ordering a cheeseburger but not wanting the cheese.



Spaghetti aglio e olio.  Totally legit.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 26, 2013)

No sauce? Put a fuckton of butter on it. Olive Garden that shit.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 26, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> No sauce? Put a fuckton of butter on it. Olive Garden that shit.



In order to truly 'Olive Garden' it, you'd have to completely cover it in Parmesan cheese.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 26, 2013)

I prefer wired stuff over wireless.

Batteries, batteries, batteries everywhere, ugh.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 26, 2013)

I'll piss sitting down if I want I don't even give a shit anymore.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm not..... The biggest fan of Pokemon :B


----------



## Arianna Dragoness (Nov 26, 2013)

Here is an opinion of mine that I KNOW a lot of people are NOT going to agree with.

My stand on gun restriction and gun control. I don't agree with them. I don't agree with passing laws that severely limit a persons right to own firearms. Do I believe that people should be free to own their own private arsenals and shoot away happily at each other? Of course not. But I don't believe that passing laws and restrictions is the answer. Because the truth of the matter is that when you pass all these restrictive laws, then only law abiding citizens will obey them. The outlaws don't care and will ALWAYS find ways to illegally get whatever they want. That just leaves more and more criminals WITH guns able to prey more easily on law abiding citizens who DON'T have guns. Bottom line... When guns are outlawed, then only outlaws will have guns.


----------



## Wither (Nov 27, 2013)

Carnau said:


> I'm not..... The biggest fan of Pokemon :B


And so our hero, the fair Carnau's flesh was melted by burnination at the stake the next day for his heresy.

Because of course everyone must be fans of pokerman!

-~~~-

I... I actually like Windows 8(.1). It's very nice and simple and has many great features... :I


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 27, 2013)

Wither said:


> I... I actually like Windows 8(.1). It's very nice and simple and has many great features... :I


Yeah, I don't see why people give it so much crap.  Maybe there is something I am missing here.


----------



## Willow (Nov 27, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Spaghetti aglio e olio.  Totally legit.


But that actually looks good. 



Arianna Dragoness said:


> Here is an opinion of mine that I KNOW a lot of people are NOT going to agree with.
> 
> My stand on gun restriction and gun control. I don't agree with them. I don't agree with passing laws that severely limit a persons right to own firearms. Do I believe that people should be free to own their own private arsenals and shoot away happily at each other? Of course not. But I don't believe that passing laws and restrictions is the answer. Because the truth of the matter is that when you pass all these restrictive laws, then only law abiding citizens will obey them. The outlaws don't care and will ALWAYS find ways to illegally get whatever they want. That just leaves more and more criminals WITH guns able to prey more easily on law abiding citizens who DON'T have guns. Bottom line... When guns are outlawed, then only outlaws will have guns.


I'm just going to leave this here


----------



## captainbrant (Nov 27, 2013)

.


----------



## Wither (Nov 27, 2013)

Arianna Dragoness said:


> Here is an opinion of mine that I KNOW a lot of people are NOT going to agree with.
> 
> My stand on gun restriction and gun control. I don't agree with them. I don't agree with passing laws that severely limit a persons right to own firearms. Do I believe that people should be free to own their own private arsenals and shoot away happily at each other? Of course not. But I don't believe that passing laws and restrictions is the answer. Because the truth of the matter is that when you pass all these restrictive laws, then only law abiding citizens will obey them. The outlaws don't care and will ALWAYS find ways to illegally get whatever they want. That just leaves more and more criminals WITH guns able to prey more easily on law abiding citizens who DON'T have guns. Bottom line... When guns are outlawed, then only outlaws will have guns.


Gun rights arguments are like actual guns. The difference being that with the argument you shoot yourself. 
It's pointless and stupid. The whole thing is stupid.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Nov 27, 2013)

Just because something is retro doesn't automatically brand it as the best thing ever.


----------



## Percy (Nov 27, 2013)

FriggaFanatic said:


> Just because something is retro doesn't automatically brand it as the best thing ever.


Case in point: ET for the Atari 2600.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 27, 2013)

Wither said:


> Gun rights arguments are like actual guns. The difference being that with the argument you shoot yourself.
> It's pointless and stupid. The whole thing is stupid.


The argument only becomes stupid when the governments these guns are to protect against have drones, and missiles that can slide down your chimney and kiss you on the nose before exploding. Was this a good thing to have back when this hemp paper document was written? Yes, everyone had the same guns pretty much. 
Now bare arms covers so much the lines are blurry at best and non-existent at worse.


----------



## Wither (Nov 27, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> The argument only becomes stupid when the governments these guns are to protect against have drones, and missiles that can slide down your chimney and kiss you on the nose before exploding. Was this a good thing to have back when this hemp paper document was written? Yes, everyone had the same guns pretty much.
> Now bare arms covers so much the lines are blurry at best and non-existent at worse.


lawl, irony.


----------



## Rayzr (Nov 27, 2013)

Pine-sol smells freakin awesome.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't like phones with touch screens.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 27, 2013)

Wither said:


> And so our hero, the fair Carnau's flesh was melted by burnination at the stake the next day for his heresy.
> 
> Because of course everyone must be fans of pokerman!
> 
> ...


Pfft if you faggots can reject sonic and my little pony, I could totally reject Pokemon at my will 
May your crop burn and your land go barren :V


----------



## Wither (Nov 27, 2013)

Carnau said:


> Pfft if you faggots can reject sonic and my little pony


I like those doe :c


----------



## Hewge (Nov 27, 2013)

Demensa said:


> I don't like phones with touch screens.



Don't you not even have a phone?

xP


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Nov 27, 2013)

Percy said:


> Case in point: ET for the Atari 2600.



That and Pit Fighter. heh.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2013)

Arianna Dragoness said:


> Here is an opinion of mine that I KNOW a lot of people are NOT going to agree with.
> 
> My stand on gun restriction and gun control. I don't agree with them. I don't agree with passing laws that severely limit a persons right to own firearms. Do I believe that people should be free to own their own private arsenals and shoot away happily at each other? Of course not. But I don't believe that passing laws and restrictions is the answer. Because the truth of the matter is that when you pass all these restrictive laws, then only law abiding citizens will obey them. The outlaws don't care and will ALWAYS find ways to illegally get whatever they want. That just leaves more and more criminals WITH guns able to prey more easily on law abiding citizens who DON'T have guns. Bottom line... When guns are outlawed, then only outlaws will have guns.


Gun sales will go down a good notch, and the "good guys" will have less guns. However it does not mean every criminal will just start major shootouts simply because they can.
It also reduces impulse murders and murders in general, because without a gun you'll have to be more personal with your target and can't just run and gun.
_Innocent people get shot and killed accidentally more ofthen than actual invaders. All this because people are too keen on "protecting their own land"._
We have very restricted gun laws here, and they work just fine. Hunters have their rifles, but everybody who simply want a gun to feel powerful don't get them.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2013)

I feel that self defense (pepper spray/tazer) is a human right, but the gun is the great equaliser and shouldn't be ignored.

I don't think that people should be handed out guns because "muh freedoms" but I think that the people who want guns must _really_ want them. Licensing and training, yo.


----------



## Willow (Nov 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I feel that self defense (pepper spray/tazer) is a human right, but the gun is the great equaliser and shouldn't be ignored.
> 
> I don't think that people should be handed out guns because "muh freedoms" but I think that the people who want guns must _really_ want them. Licensing and training, yo.


The Constitution really just need to be updated especially seeing as how we're not under the threat of any invasion. British or otherwise. 

On topic: I hate it when people say America is dumb because we're the only country that still uses its original constitution and is therefore a backwards country. Do people not realize that America is still a relatively new country? Not saying it shouldn't not be changed but it just seems like a stupid thing to say.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2013)

Willow said:


> The Constitution really just need to be updated especially seeing as how we're not under the threat of any invasion. British or otherwise.
> 
> On topic: I hate it when people say America is dumb because we're the only country that still uses its original constitution and is therefore a backwards country. Do people not realize that America is still a relatively new country? Not saying it shouldn't not be changed but it just seems like a stupid thing to say.


I've never thought of America s dumb because they use their original constitution. It's just how the level of education is brought up in the media, that is, most people are terrible at geography and history other than america's own history.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I've never thought of America s dumb because they use their original constitution. It's just how the level of education is brought up in the media, that is, most people are terrible at geography and history other than america's own history.



Actually even our own history, people barely know.


----------



## Jags (Nov 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I feel that self defense (pepper spray/tazer) is a human right, but the gun is the great equaliser and shouldn't be ignored.
> 
> I don't think that people should be handed out guns because "muh freedoms" but I think that the people who want guns must _really_ want them. Licensing and training, yo.



I like the Swiss method - everyone has a gun, is trained well, and therefore low gun crime rate.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 27, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I like the Swiss method - everyone has a gun, is trained well, and therefore low gun crime rate.



are their cheeses their target dummies, by any chance?


----------



## Lobar (Nov 27, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I like the Swiss method - everyone has a gun, is trained well, and therefore low gun crime rate.



Also, ammunition is heavily regulated.

Those guns everyone has are also their MBRs from mandatory military service and mainly gather dust in the attic, as opposed to handguns that are strapped to their hips at all times.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 27, 2013)

In my opinion The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess is the best and best looking Zelda game. A lot of people think otherwise though.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 27, 2013)

I....

really don't care for Elvis that much


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 27, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I....
> 
> really don't care for Elvis that much



I think most people recognize him more as a creator of a genre than some sort of music legend.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 27, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I think most people recognize him more as a creator of a genre than some sort of music legend.



It was certainly unpopular at work.

Then again, old people.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 28, 2013)

I like the phrase "you only live once," but I hate it when people say or post "#YOLO."


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Also, ammunition is heavily regulated.
> 
> Those guns everyone has are also their MBRs from mandatory military service and mainly gather dust in the attic, as opposed to handguns that are strapped to their hips at all times.



And even then if you want to collect guns for recreational purposes and practise every weekend, you may, provided you take a few extra steps to earn the privelige.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 28, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I like the phrase "you only live once," but I hate it when people say or post "#YOLO."



you only live once is the retarded version of seize the day and carpe diem


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 28, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> you only live once is the retarded version of seize the day and carpe diem



The overused abbreviation and unoriginal Internet dwellers is what made the phrase so infamous.  You could say I feel the same way about my hat.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Nov 28, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I like the phrase "you only live once," but I hate it when people say or post "#YOLO."



Not if you're Hindu!

Unpopular Opinion: I don't really care for Rainbow Dash. I know everyone thinks she freaking amazing and so coooool!!!111 but that attitude... Obnoxiousness isn't a good trait in a friend.


----------



## Leo McDowd (Nov 28, 2013)

I think the LGBT community, as a whole, needs to tone it down on the flamboyance. I appreciate people being proud of their sexual orientation, but please, please moderate it. The more flamboyant you are, the harder it is to combat homophobia in our society.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 28, 2013)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Unpopular Opinion: I don't really care for Rainbow Dash. I know everyone thinks she freaking amazing and so coooool!!!111 but that attitude... Obnoxiousness isn't a good trait in a friend.



Haha neither do I.

Fuck all of them, actually.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 28, 2013)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Unpopular Opinion: I don't really care for Rainbow Dash. I know everyone thinks she freaking amazing and so coooool!!!111 but that attitude... Obnoxiousness isn't a good trait in a friend.


FINALLY
I don't care for her either. She's too "I'm awesome".
Don't care for her design either.


----------



## Jags (Nov 28, 2013)

Legend of Korra is a really good show. Why does nobody like it? D:


----------



## lukefrost (Nov 28, 2013)

Dr. Who is really not the greatest show ever created.


----------



## Saga (Nov 28, 2013)

Leo McDowd said:


> I think the LGBT community, as a whole, needs to tone it down on the flamboyance. I appreciate people being proud of their sexual orientation, but please, please moderate it. The more flamboyant you are, the harder it is to combat homophobia in our society.


media representation 
fun fact: Most gays arent like that and hate the ones who are


----------



## Milo (Nov 28, 2013)

Everyone you will ever meet, knows something you don't


----------



## Wither (Nov 28, 2013)

Milo said:


> Everyone you will ever meet, knows something you don't


Above a certain age*


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 28, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Legend of Korra is a really good show. Why does nobody like it? D:


I love Legend of Korra. 'Tis disappointing to see a lack of interest in it, though I do believe a large number of people actually like it. Its just....A lot of people are disapointed, thinking it isn't as good as the original ATLA (though from what I've seen, I much prefer LoK).


lukefrost said:


> Dr. Who is really not the greatest show ever created.


U wot m8? Don't you know that Doctor Who is the greatest show on Earth, and no show on the planet even comes near its wonderful greatness? Your statement is absurd, its the pinnacle of brilliance, a mastery of excellence in this land of pathetic television filth. You should be ashamed. :V


----------



## Jags (Nov 28, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> U wot m8? Don't you know that Doctor Who is the greatest show on Earth, and no show on the planet even comes near its wonderful greatness? Your statement is absurd, its the pinnacle of brilliance, a mastery of excellence in this land of pathetic television filth. You should be ashamed. :V



Take the :V off, and we might come to an understanding 

I'm not sure how unpopular it is, but I really like collars as an accessory. Not big bling ones, but a small black leather one looks kinda cool imo.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 28, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Take the :V off, and we might come to an understanding


Don't worry, I really like Doctor Who. I don't think its http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_alOzIBZ8o , but its a great show worth watching imo.


----------



## Leo McDowd (Nov 28, 2013)

Saga said:


> media representation
> fun fact: Most gays arent like that and hate the ones who are



True. But don't give the media such an easy target. Don't make it easier for the media to portray the LGBT community in such a negative light.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 28, 2013)

wrong thread


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Nov 29, 2013)

Leo McDowd said:


> True. But don't give the media such an easy target. Don't make it easier for the media to portray the LGBT community in such a negative light.


You could say the same about furries/sports fans/any political party. :/


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 30, 2013)

Fight Club was a legitimately _good_ film. I have no idea why people over the age of fifteen hate it so much.


----------



## Riho (Nov 30, 2013)

Bacon is indeed yumalicious, but it's not the goddamn Jesus meat that the internet says it is. This has probably been said in this thread already, but we need to calm the fuck down about bacon.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 30, 2013)

MMM... bacon.
(actually, I can't tolerate bacon outside of sandwiches and mixed in salads/omlettes)


The song Royals by Lorde. I hate this song.

The only Lord_*i*_ I can tolerate wails on guitars and wears monster suits.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 30, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Fight Club was a legitimately _good_ film. I have no idea why people over the age of fifteen hate it so much.



Who hates fight club? (Besides me) Seriously? I thought most everyone loved it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 30, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Who hates fight club? (Besides me) Seriously? I thought most everyone loved it.



Well, I suppose "hate" was a bit too strong of a word.

What I meant was that it's viewed as this dumb film teenage /b/tards like to obsess over during their "edgy phase", as if it's nothing more than a bible for ANONIMOOSE.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 30, 2013)

I really like the idea of owning a pet person. Not pretend but legitly owning them. I know I'm twisted. ._.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 30, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I really like the idea of owning a pet person. Not pretend but legitly owning them. I know I'm twisted. ._.



Confirmed: Misomie supports slavery.


----------



## Jags (Nov 30, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I really like the idea of owning a pet person. Not pretend but legitly owning them. I know I'm twisted. ._.



/thread

On an entirely different note, since I can't top that, being drunk is a horrific experience. I have no idea why teenagers chase it so, it's like having a bad head cold but more expensive.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 30, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Confirmed: Misomie supports slavery.


Meh. Slavery is cruel and not my thing. I mean more of the other agreeing with said arrangement and living a happy life as my pet. Now that I think about it, this is probably just part of my love for power. Sometimes I should think before I post. XP


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 30, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I really like the idea of owning a pet person. Not pretend but legitly owning them. I know I'm twisted. ._.



I think we already have this.  It's called having a child.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 30, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Fight Club was a legitimately _good_ film. I have no idea why people over the age of fifteen hate it so much.



I've never seen anyone hate on it


----------



## Misomie (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't like pie. I just don't get what's so great about it. :/ The crust is my least favorite part however the texture and taste is often bleh as well. The only thing I like about them is how pretty they are and sometimes their smell. (some pie is ok to eat but the vast majority is a big nope)


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 30, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I don't like pie. I just don't get what's so great about it. :/ The crust is my least favorite part however the texture and taste is often bleh as well. The only thing I like about them is how pretty they are and sometimes their smell. (some pie is ok to eat but the vast majority is a big nope)



How can anyone hate this lil babeh?


----------



## Misomie (Nov 30, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> How can anyone hate this lil babeh?


It's pretty to look at but is disgusting on the inside. :K


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 30, 2013)

Misomie said:


> It's pretty to look at but is disgusting on the inside. :K



It's disgusting the fact that pie isn't inside my mouth now


----------



## Jags (Dec 1, 2013)

Naruto is the most irritating anime character. How do people like him?


----------



## Jean Kirstein (Dec 1, 2013)

Macaroni and cheese is not really my favorite thing.


----------



## Jean Kirstein (Dec 1, 2013)

Ah; sorry about this double post. I was testing something on my iPad. Delete this please. unu


----------



## Percy (Dec 1, 2013)

Zoee said:


> Macaroni and cheese is not really my favorite thing.


Macaroni and cheese is good, but it's not the best food ever. o-o

...hell, I don't know what is in my opinion.


----------



## dukeydk (Dec 1, 2013)

In my opinion I think the console wars is very stupid. I know everyone has their favorite console but you don't need to shove it down everyone's throats saying how good it is and why everyone should get it.


----------



## JaxRhapsody (Dec 1, 2013)

I hate this new anti-bully nonesense, it's a part of life. Just because kids nowadays are too weak to fight or cope means nothing. Which brings me to; asswhuppins are the best way to discipline and give them some sort of bravery for when a bully tries to do his/her job. lack of asswhuppins is why most kids are pussified today.

I hate the anti-smoking campaigns, if there are more smokers than non- shouldn't they suffer and not us?

I hate that I can't remember the last one I probably should've typed first. I don't like christian based faiths- the arrogance and holier than thou mentality is astounding and irritates me so much. I still can't remember what else I was going to type.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 1, 2013)

JaxRhapsody said:


> I hate this new anti-bully nonesense, it's a part of life. Just because kids nowadays are too weak to fight or cope means nothing. Which brings me to; asswhuppins are the best way to discipline and give them some sort of bravery for when a bully tries to do his/her job. lack of asswhuppins is why most kids are pussified today.
> 
> I hate the anti-smoking campaigns, if there are more smokers than non- shouldn't they suffer and not us?
> 
> I hate that I can't remember the last one I probably should've typed first. I don't like christian based faiths- the arrogance and holier than thou mentality is astounding and irritates me so much. I still can't remember what else I was going to type.



wow, I suddenly hate you


----------



## Riho (Dec 1, 2013)

JaxRhapsody said:


> I hate that I can't remember the last one I probably should've typed first. I don't like christian based faiths- the arrogance and holier than thou mentality is astounding and irritates me so much. I still can't remember what else I was going to type.


I smell euphoria.


----------



## Percy (Dec 1, 2013)

JaxRhapsody said:


> I hate that I can't remember the last one I probably should've typed first. I don't like christian based faiths- the arrogance and holier than thou mentality is astounding and irritates me so much. I still can't remember what else I was going to type.


Way to generalize. Not all of them are arrogant.


----------



## Willow (Dec 1, 2013)

JaxRhapsody said:


> I hate this new anti-bully nonesense, it's a part of life.


Yes, being emotionally and physically abused on a sometimes daily basis is definitely a part of life. Dreading every day for fear of what might happen to you is also a part of life. Being constantly stressed out and feeling depressed are also a part of life. Totally



> I hate the anti-smoking campaigns, if there are more smokers than non- shouldn't they suffer and not us?


No. Also since when have there been more smokers than non????




> I don't like christian based faiths- the arrogance and holier than thou mentality is astounding and irritates me so much.


And you don't sound arrogant at all, do you?


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 1, 2013)

JaxRhapsody said:


> I hate this new anti-bully nonesense, it's a part of life. Just because kids nowadays are too weak to fight or cope means nothing. Which brings me to; asswhuppins are the best way to discipline and give them some sort of bravery for when a bully tries to do his/her job. lack of asswhuppins is why most kids are pussified today.
> 
> I hate the anti-smoking campaigns, if there are more smokers than non- shouldn't they suffer and not us?
> 
> I hate that I can't remember the last one I probably should've typed first. I don't like christian based faiths- the arrogance and holier than thou mentality is astounding and irritates me so much. I still can't remember what else I was going to type.



You may not know this, but you posted this on Furaffinity, try searching for Reddit again.  And have you ever heard of second hand smoking?  You know, that thing where *non*-smokers are actually at the expense of other smokers, especially parents/guardians to children?!


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 2, 2013)

JaxRhapsody said:


> I hate the anti-smoking campaigns, if there are more smokers than non- shouldn't they suffer and not us?



I can't tell whether or not you're just pretending to be retarded, but I'll humor you. The smoker is not the only person being affected by the smoke. It's this whole... thing that people realized quite a while ago.

How did you miss this?


----------



## Willow (Dec 2, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I can't tell whether or not you're just pretending to be retarded, but I'll humor you. The smoker is not the only person being affected by the smoke. It's this whole... thing that people realized quite a while ago.
> 
> How did you miss this?


They were too busy acting like they were a victim of discrimination to notice.


----------



## Pine (Dec 2, 2013)

Good Burger was a good movie.


----------



## lukefrost (Dec 2, 2013)

"U wot m8? Don't you know that Doctor Who is the greatest show on Earth, and no show on the planet even comes near its wonderful greatness? Your statement is absurd, its the pinnacle of brilliance, a mastery of excellence in this land of pathetic television filth. You should be ashamed. :V"

Just an opinion....sorry?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 2, 2013)

I hate that the best example of democracy in America happened in 1692 in Salem, Massachusetts. What could be more democratic than taking the local village pariah and accusing her of witchcraft?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 2, 2013)

Opinions are like assholes. Everyone has one, and everyone thinks everyone else's stinks.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 2, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I hate that the best example of democracy in America happened in 1692 in Salem, Massachusetts. What could be more democratic than taking the local village pariah and accusing her of witchcraft?



I smell a fascist!


----------



## CharmyChu (Dec 2, 2013)

The Lavender Town theme is of the most amazing thigs I've heard.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Dec 2, 2013)

dukeydk said:


> In my opinion I think the console wars is very stupid. I know everyone has their favorite console but you don't need to shove it down everyone's throats saying how good it is and why everyone should get it.



I don't think this is an unpopular opinion lol.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 2, 2013)

lukefrost said:


> "U wot m8? Don't you know that Doctor Who is the greatest show on Earth, and no show on the planet even comes near its wonderful greatness? Your statement is absurd, its the pinnacle of brilliance, a mastery of excellence in this land of pathetic television filth. You should be ashamed. :V"
> 
> Just an opinion....sorry?



Just a note, :V means sarcasm or jest


----------



## Machine (Dec 2, 2013)

League of Legends is shit.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 2, 2013)

Machine said:


> League of Legends is shit.



League of Legends is literally Hitler.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 3, 2013)

League of Legends sucking is now a popular opinion


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 3, 2013)

I hate [something you love].


----------



## Xevvy (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I hate [something you love].



YOU *MONSTER*


----------



## CharmyChu (Dec 3, 2013)

Big the Cat is a good character.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 3, 2013)

Milk is the best drink to go with pasta.

Talented contestants of televised singing competitions (American Idol, The Voice, etc.) are the unsung heroes of good music.

I kind of liked the new Star Wars prequels.

Water tasting should stand alongside wine tasting.

Lemon pancakes taste horrible.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Dec 3, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Water tasting should stand alongside wine tasting.


water has no taste


----------



## PapayaShark (Dec 3, 2013)

Cheetos, cheez doodles, and any cheese flavored snack like that is revolting.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> water has no taste



Fine, texture, whatever suits you. I stand by my opinion.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> water has no taste



Yes it does.

It's very subtle but there are indeed varying tastes. Unless you're talking about like 100% H2O.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 3, 2013)

I don't like it when prople say water or air don't taste like anything. They do, but we simply shrug the constant taste of air off as standard. Same thing with water, if we noticed water outstandingly in every food, they'd get dull.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Dec 3, 2013)

I guess that's another unpopular opinion of mine , then. It really doesn't taste like anything.
Sure, I drink it, yet I really dislike it.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> I guess that's another unpopular opinion of mine , then. It really doesn't taste like anything.
> Sure, I drink it, yet I really dislike it.



Wait, you dislike drinking water?!  Now *that's* an unpopular opinion I have never heard, unless I misheard you.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> I guess that's another unpopular opinion of mine , then. It really doesn't taste like anything.
> Sure, I drink it, yet I really dislike it.



Have you tried the really good purified water or just tap water?

Because tap water is chemically equivalent to ass sweat.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Dec 3, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Wait, you dislike drinking water?!  Now *that's* an unpopular opinion I have never heard, unless I misheard you.


Yeah, I do. It's ironic that I live in a desert too, because I must drink lots of it. It gets really, really old and boring after a while.

And no, I don't have access to fancy man water, usually :v


----------



## Saga (Dec 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Yeah, I do. It's ironic that I live in a desert too, because I must drink lots of it. It gets really, really old and boring after a while.
> 
> And no, I don't have access to fancy man water, usually :v


That makes sense, I dont usually drink water unless I ave to because of this. Most of the time I just drink milk, never broken a bone except my wrist and my knuckles. 
Neither were from fighting

sounds manly but wasnt :c

OT: Soda is nasty. It's like drinking a bubbling syrupy acid that makes your nose burn when you burp.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 3, 2013)

Saga said:


> OT: Soda is nasty. It's like drinking a bubbling syrupy acid that makes your nose burn when you burp.



That's precisely what it is. I don't see the problem.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 3, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Have you tried the really good purified water or just tap water?
> 
> Because tap water is chemically equivalent to ass sweat.



Tap water is fine, atleast here :/


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 3, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Tap water is fine, atleast here :/



Oh right.

I forgot it's mostly just us 'Murricans that get shitty tap water.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 3, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Wait, you dislike drinking water?!  Now *that's* an unpopular opinion I have never heard, unless I misheard you.



Weird because I despise water. I rarely drink it unless I'm desperate.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Dec 3, 2013)

Saga said:


> That makes sense, I dont usually drink water unless I ave to because of this. Most of the time I just drink milk, never broken a bone except my wrist and my knuckles.
> Neither were from fighting
> 
> sounds manly but wasnt :c
> ...



This opinion is false.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 3, 2013)

I've only had Ben and Jerry's ice cream once, and it wasn't great.


----------



## Willow (Dec 3, 2013)

Saga said:


> OT: Soda is nasty. It's like drinking a bubbling syrupy acid that makes your nose burn when you burp.


You're doing it wrong if that happens.

I only really experience the nose burning when I drink really light sodas like Sprite or 7UP. So I drink them slowly at first to avoid the burn.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> water has no taste



When I ever find myself in Southern California, there's a distinct difference, I can't stand it. No offense, LA people, but your water tastes like shit.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 4, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> When I ever find myself in Southern California, there's a distinct difference, I can't stand it. No offense, LA people, but your water tastes like shit.


I have a 3 stage filter hooked to my sink, so the tap water tastes fine.


----------



## Misomie (Dec 4, 2013)

I love water, but only if it has ice. I'm not much of a soda fan but I do seek it out when in pain. I dislike most chocolate ice cream. I'll eat it, but I'm not much of a fan because only having high quality ice cream for a few years spoiled my taste buds to lesser chocolates. Same thing goes for pizza. Cheap pizza (especially Little Caesar's) tastes like oily cardboard with red paint paste, and expired cheese (not literally but as a way to describe my hatred, the cardboard option probably tastes better).


----------



## Jags (Dec 4, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I've only had Ben and Jerry's ice cream once, and it wasn't great.



Which one? Because cookie dough and chocolate brownie are the best things.


----------



## john_shadowblade (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm still madly in love with my ex even though she has had another guy for what's getting close to 3 years and has a kid with him.


----------



## Jags (Dec 4, 2013)

john_shadowblade said:


> I'm still madly in love with my ex even though she has had another guy for what's getting close to 3 years and has a kid with him.



That's unfortunate....but how is it unpopular?


----------



## john_shadowblade (Dec 4, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> That's unfortunate....but how is it unpopular?



If you heard the advice my friends give me when I ask for it, or the yelling of my parents whenever they find I still talk to her you'd know. But I thought people's ex's were an unpopular sort of thing.


----------



## Willow (Dec 4, 2013)

john_shadowblade said:


> If you heard the advice my friends give me when I ask for it, or the yelling of my parents whenever they find I still talk to her you'd know. But I thought people's ex's were an unpopular sort of thing.


Well if your ex was an opinion then umm..I guess?

what??


----------



## Jags (Dec 4, 2013)

john_shadowblade said:


> But I thought people's ex's were an unpopular sort of thing.



Oh, my ex is VERY popular....

I shouldn't say stuff like that, I'm good friends with her :L


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 4, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Weird because I despise water. I rarely drink it unless I'm desperate.



Unfortunately it's this way for me as well. I KNOW that I SHOULD drink water, and that it's better for me, but I rarely do unless I force myself to, or my boyfriend calls me fat after grabbing another soda. q.q


----------



## JaxRhapsody (Dec 4, 2013)

I guess I struck a few nerves, lemme see...


Percy said:


> Way to generalize. Not all of them are arrogant.


I wasn't trying to generalize, I should've been more specific- which was my fault. I meant those few people within those religions. I know tolerant people of those faiths. 


Willow said:


> Yes, being emotionally and physically abused on a sometimes daily basis is definitely a part of life. Dreading every day for fear of what might happen to you is also a part of life. Being constantly stressed out and feeling depressed are also a part of life. Totally
> 
> 
> No. Also since when have there been more smokers than non????
> ...


When I was a kid, I never heard of kids killing themselves or nonsense over a bully, you found your own way to fight back. I blame the parents for making their kids soft. Time-outs and everybody wins, separate meals, all this nonsense. If I fucked up too bad, I got a whuppin, I ate what was cooked or I didn't eat, if the basketball team or the softball team, I was on didn't beat the other team- we lost. There was no here's your trying trophy, it was try to make team next year. When a bully picked me as their pray, I defended myself, when they picked  one somebody else, I defended them too. My 4 year old son thought he could bully and didn't stop till I pulled him from school and he got a whuppin. I'm sorry but I thought this thread was for uncommon opinions. I thought at least in the US more smoked than not, I could be wrong. My source could've been wrong.


A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> You may not know this, but you posted this on Furaffinity, try searching for Reddit again.  And have you ever heard of second hand smoking?  You know, that thing where *non*-smokers are actually at the expense of other smokers, especially parents/guardians to children?!


I don't know about the first part but I know of second hand smoke, I know it's all bad for you and as an adult I have the choice to smoke, I hope to get one of those fancy eCigs soon so I can enjoy my smoke where it's not allowed. I feel as a smoker I should be the same way as the anti-smoking advocates. They say don't smoke, I say smoke. I'm trying to figure the best way to explain. Okay, there was a contreversy last year about a bilboard advocating Atheism. The I believe Catholics were so against the bilbaord being up, how it was wrong to advocate a sort of thing. Well if I'm wording this right; people should be free to smoke as those who don't.


----------



## JaxRhapsody (Dec 4, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> wow, I suddenly hate you


Why?


Riho said:


> I smell euphoria.



LOL


----------



## Sonofawhat (Dec 4, 2013)

Icky said:


> Gay pride is silly.



Yes, it is... And I'm gay... AND PROUD!!! But not because I'm gay XD


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 4, 2013)

I love The Legend of the Legendary Heroes, boobs are disturbing and gross (as are vaginas...), video game music is awesome, pugs are not cute, beer tastes awful, coffee is gross, uhm, maybe I should stop... :s


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 4, 2013)

JaxRhapsody said:


> When I was a kid, I never heard of kids killing themselves or nonsense over a bully, you found your own way to fight back. I blame the parents for making their kids soft. Time-outs and everybody wins, separate meals, all this nonsense. If I fucked up too bad, I got a whuppin, I ate what was cooked or I didn't eat, if the basketball team or the softball team, I was on didn't beat the other team- we lost. There was no here's your trying trophy, it was try to make team next year. When a bully picked me as their pray, I defended myself, when they picked  one somebody else, I defended them too. My 4 year old son thought he could bully and didn't stop till I pulled him from school and he got a whuppin. I'm sorry but I thought this thread was for uncommon opinions.



You- I like you.

Now that is my unpopular opinion


----------



## Willow (Dec 4, 2013)

JaxRhapsody said:


> When I was a kid, I never heard of kids killing themselves or nonsense over a bully, you found your own way to fight back.


I guess you've never heard of mental illness before either. 



> I blame the parents for making their kids soft. Time-outs and everybody wins, separate meals, all this nonsense. If I fucked up too bad, I got a whuppin, I ate what was cooked or I didn't eat, if the basketball team or the softball team, I was on didn't beat the other team- we lost. There was no here's your trying trophy, it was try to make team next year. When a bully picked me as their pray, I defended myself, when they picked  one somebody else, I defended them too. My 4 year old son thought he could bully and didn't stop till I pulled him from school and he got a whuppin.


I didn't know we were still in 1950. 



> I'm sorry but I thought this thread was for uncommon opinions.


That doesn't stop your opinion from being ignorant. 

As a side note. There's a difference between an unpopular opinion and an ignorant opinion. 



> I thought at least in the US more smoked than not, I could be wrong. My source could've been wrong.


Very. 



> I feel as a smoker I should be the same way as the anti-smoking  advocates. They say don't smoke, I say smoke. I'm trying to figure the  best way to explain. Okay, there was a contreversy last year about a  bilboard advocating Atheism. The I believe Catholics were so against the  bilbaord being up, how it was wrong to advocate a sort of thing. Well  if I'm wording this right; people should be free to smoke as those who  don't.


It's not like they're trying to get it banned though. They more or less try to expose the cigarette industry because in case you haven't heard, they're pretty bad for your health. But you can choose to listen to them or not. 

Also secondhand smoke or not, it can trigger asthma or other allergies in people and it's generally not something people want to smell when they themselves choose not to smoke.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 4, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> Unfortunately it's this way for me as well. I KNOW that I SHOULD drink water, and that it's better for me, but I rarely do unless I force myself to, *or my boyfriend calls me fat after grabbing another soda. q.q*



Punch him in the dick.
and if he asks why say "oh I'm sorry, you were acting like a really big one so I thought you didn't need that little thing anymore"


----------



## Saga (Dec 4, 2013)

Willow said:


> I guess you've never heard of mental illness before either.
> 
> I didn't know we were still in 1950.
> 
> ...


Goes in unpopular opinion thread

argues with unpopular opinions


----------



## Willow (Dec 4, 2013)

Saga said:


> Goes in unpopular opinion thread
> 
> argues with unpopular opinions


Your point?


----------



## Saga (Dec 4, 2013)

Willow said:


> Your point?


Im just saying

I dont go to bowling alleys to play soccer


----------



## clinteastwood95 (Dec 5, 2013)

The people I associate with, at least, don't like... modern hardcore, punk, rock, whatever (E.g. Black Veil Brides, A Day To Remember, Imagine Dragons, Etc.. Sorry, my brain is dead right now) Now to mention it, they don't like any modern music, anything on the radio, or anything with clean vocals. The fan-base with each group seems to be pretty strong though; strong enough to make a lot of this be considered unpopular opinion. I like all of it, more or less. I also like listening to Lady Gaga, on occasion, the new Miley Cyrus, Owl City, and a lot others. I'm not picky at all.


----------



## Kofi Adofo (Dec 5, 2013)

clinteastwood95 said:


> The people I associate with, at least, don't like... modern hardcore, punk, rock, whatever (E.g. Black Veil Brides, A Day To Remember, Imagine Dragons, Etc.. Sorry, my brain is dead right now) Now to mention it, they don't like any modern music, anything on the radio, or anything with clean vocals. The fan-base with each group seems to be pretty strong though; strong enough to make a lot of this be considered unpopular opinion. I like all of it, more or less. I also like listening to Lady Gaga, on occasion, the new Miley Cyrus, Owl City, and a lot others. I'm not picky at all.



Music is music. If you enjoy it, then go out there and enjoy it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 5, 2013)

Saga said:


> Im just saying
> 
> I dont go to bowling alleys to play soccer



I always thought this thread was for discussion. What's so wrong with Willow expressing her thoughts on an unpopular opinion?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 5, 2013)

I cant stand awolnation, if I hear sail one more time Im cutting off my one remaining testicle


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 5, 2013)

Saga said:


> Im just saying
> 
> I dont go to bowling alleys to play soccer



That's how you get your toes broken in these ere parts


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 5, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Punch him in the dick.
> and if he asks why say "oh I'm sorry, you were acting like a really big one so I thought you didn't need that little thing anymore"



-cuddles-

I'm too much of a wuss. q.q

I never put up with that shit from strangers, but from those close to me, I'm a doormat. :'<


----------



## Aleu (Dec 5, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> -cuddles-
> 
> I'm too much of a wuss. q.q
> 
> I never put up with that shit from strangers, but from those close to me, I'm a doormat. :'<



Put a bag over his head and pretend he's a homeless person that called you fat

then punch him in the dick \:3/


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 5, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> Unfortunately it's this way for me as well. I KNOW that I SHOULD drink water, and that it's better for me, but I rarely do unless I force myself to, or my boyfriend calls me fat after grabbing another soda. q.q


Fiance does this to me too, if I drink too much soda or eat too many snacks.

Granted, I've expressed that I want to lose weight several times, so it's kind of warranted.

But it's more of a nagging annoyance ("Okay, MOM. Sure thing, MOM.") than anything that actually picks at my insecurities, at this point.


----------



## john_shadowblade (Dec 5, 2013)

Saga said:


> Im just saying
> 
> I dont go to bowling alleys to play soccer



I did once. Only once and then you learn how bad of an idea that is.


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 5, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Put a bag over his head and pretend he's a homeless person that called you fat
> 
> then punch him in the dick \:3/



I love you noaw. 



Vaelarsa said:


> Fiance does this to me too, if I drink too much soda or eat too many snacks.
> 
> Granted, I've expressed that I want to lose weight several times, so it's kind of warranted.
> 
> But it's more of a nagging annoyance ("Okay, MOM. Sure thing, MOM.") than anything that actually picks at my insecurities, at this point.



Same. I went through a really bad depression over a year ago and dropped 30lbs in less then 3 months without honestly noticing. He and I got together a while after I was starting to get better and I put some of the weight back on, not all of it, but when you lose it in such an unhealthy way that's to be expected. So I have expressed a few times I would like to lose it again in a *healthy* way and he seems to have taken it upon himself to cut me down every time I walk into the kitchen. :<
I feel like it's my fault for expressing my unhappiness with my current figure. 



Unpopular opinion: Parents should still spank their kids when the situation calls for it.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 5, 2013)

I hate cold weather. And I know in Texas, everyone thinks that when it snows, it's awesome, but to me it's uncomfortable weather that makes driving dangerous. You can dress down in warm weather but now, you need maximum coverage just to make it out the front door. I'd rather go shirtless in 105 degree weather than try to wear multiple layers of thermal underwear and jackets when the weather goes below freezing.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 6, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I hate cold weather. And I know in Texas, everyone thinks that when it snows, it's awesome, but to me it's uncomfortable weather that makes driving dangerous. You can dress down in warm weather but now, you need maximum coverage just to make it out the front door. I'd rather go shirtless in 105 degree weather than try to wear multiple layers of thermal underwear and jackets when the weather goes below freezing.



:l not actually that unpopular of an opinion. Most of the nation (to my knowledge) is rather un-fond of cold weather.


On that not, my other unpopular opinion is that I love cold weather. And rain c:


----------



## JaxRhapsody (Dec 6, 2013)

Not sure what mental illness has to do with it. We all have some form of that- at least in my group of friends. We're all wierd and anyone remotely normal or sane or possibly straight we call wierd. It's like the land of oz if you get my meaning.

You can say 1950, but who is the weakest generation? Who doesnt have the best coping skills, not us gen Xers ir any before us.life is hard and using the barney mentality is not going to make it better or easier. Once the real world comes and it's more darwinistic than even school life, we'll see what happens.When Johnson steals Dannys well earned promotion you can only cry to yourself. I dint have a problem with all this new aged thinking, just what pacifies or screws up the order. I mean my son is my seed, yes he is a person of his own limited 4year old mind but he is nit my equal, he is my child. I am his guide, his world, his readyness in growing up. So excuse me if I dint feel hee deserves his own meal when what I have spent my time cooking is good enough and better than some kunchable that he'd rather eat.

I can respect you think my way of thinking is ignorant, but that is your opinion. I will not force mine on you and I dont see anyone else jumping down anyone elses throat because essentially this thread is for venting ones on uncommon opinions on life. I have seen some I dont agree with but simply let them pass because most people wouldnt care less what somebody over the internet feels outside of agreement..


----------



## Lobar (Dec 6, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> Unfortunately it's this way for me as well. I KNOW that I SHOULD drink water, and that it's better for me, but I rarely do unless I force myself to, or my boyfriend calls me fat after grabbing another soda. q.q





LadyToorima said:


> -cuddles-
> 
> I'm too much of a wuss. q.q
> 
> I never put up with that shit from strangers, but from those close to me, I'm a doormat. :'<





LadyToorima said:


> Same. I went through a really bad depression over a year ago and dropped 30lbs in less then 3 months without honestly noticing. He and I got together a while after I was starting to get better and I put some of the weight back on, not all of it, but when you lose it in such an unhealthy way that's to be expected. So I have expressed a few times I would like to lose it again in a *healthy* way and he seems to have taken it upon himself to cut me down every time I walk into the kitchen. :<
> I feel like it's my fault for expressing my unhappiness with my current figure.



This set off alarm bells in my head.  You know, there's an actual tactic advocated by self-described "pick-up artists" they call "negging" that basically involves intentionally preying on women's insecurities with comments like this to manipulate them.

I mean, I don't know you or your boyfriend at all, and this is like next to no information to go on, so I'm not saying that he is for sure or even likely doing such a thing on purpose.  But regardless, you should be a better advocate for yourself, because no one deserves to be made to feel insecure by their own significant other.


----------



## JaxRhapsody (Dec 6, 2013)

Give me heat! I am Aries the fire sign, I am the heat-miser. I dont work well in the cold. Luckilly here in Louisville it could be an ice stirm in the middle of janurary and the next day 70degrees sun shining. I wish i could find the picture that best describes ohio valley seasons. It showed all four seasons labeled and under it was all four seaasons yet labeled Mon-Fri.


----------



## JaxRhapsody (Dec 6, 2013)

I agree, doesnt matter how you were when yall met,  such vitriol should not be okay. My girl is around 210 @ 5'4, I make sure she knows how much I love her and how sexy she is. Love and encouragement. Body image issues dont need assistance. I know my girl wont be a size 8 or whatever the desired size is, shes a pear. Thats her body shape and all she wants is a flatter stomach and c-cuos.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 6, 2013)

JaxRhapsody said:


> I agree, doesnt matter how you were when yall met,  such vitriol should not be okay. My girl is around 210 @ 5'4, I make sure she knows how much I love her and how sexy she is. Love and encouragement. Body image issues dont need assistance. I know my girl wont be a size 8 or whatever the desired size is, shes a pear. Thats her body shape and all she wants is a flatter stomach and c-cuos.



FYI, you should probably quote who you're responding to. "Reply with quote" on the post instead of reply.


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 6, 2013)

Lobar said:


> This set off alarm bells in my head.  You know, there's an actual tactic advocated by self-described "pick-up artists" they call "negging" that basically involves intentionally preying on women's insecurities with comments like this to manipulate them.
> 
> I mean, I don't know you or your boyfriend at all, and this is like next to no information to go on, so I'm not saying that he is for sure or even likely doing such a thing on purpose.  But regardless, you should be a better advocate for yourself, because no one deserves to be made to feel insecure by their own significant other.



It's not exactly like that. I truly appreciate the fact that you are not straight up assuming he is a horrible person. He is pure asian so brutal honesty is pretty much to be expected. (At least from my experience, all the asians I have met are brutally honest) My boyfriend calls me these things and says these things cause to him it's a form of "motivation". I told him it's not motivating me and only making me feel worse about myself, so he does it less, but he still thinks that it will eventually motivate me (even if just in spite) to work harder for my goal. 

I'm not a stupid girl, I've been treated horribly by guys, well one specific guy, and I refused to ever let it happen again. If the good in my boyfriend didn't heavily overweight the bad, I wouldn't still be with him. No man is perfect, no woman for that matter, so it's up to us to choose what we can tolerate.


----------



## Carnau (Dec 6, 2013)

I actually enjoyed the Depression Dog meme.
http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Depression_088e27_1321656.jpg


----------



## JaxRhapsody (Dec 7, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> FYI, you should probably quote who you're responding to. "Reply with quote" on the post instead of reply.



I tried but i was on my phone and it kept placing the orevious in the text plane.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

Charlie Brown Christmas music is the only Christmas music worth a damn. Period.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 7, 2013)

Christmas music, as a whole, gets on my fucking nerves.
So does the aesthetic.
So does the fact that everything is freezing and dead.

I want the summer back.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Charlie Brown Christmas music is the only Christmas music worth a damn. Period.



Bitches don't know about the Trans-Siberian Orchestra



Vaelarsa said:


> Christmas music, as a whole, gets on my fucking nerves.
> So does the aesthetic.
> So does the fact that everything is freezing and dead.
> 
> I want the summer back.



http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USFL0228

This is why I want winter. It's like this...all the time.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I want the summer back.



Did I mention Vaelarsa sux? :B


----------



## Kosdu (Dec 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Bitches don't know about the Trans-Siberian Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need to listen to them more, my Mom just won free tickets to a concert of theirs on the radio.

Fuk yah.



(Last tickets she won were for Ted Nugent, good music, dickbag frontman)


----------



## Aleu (Dec 7, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I need to listen to them more, my Mom just won free tickets to a concert of theirs on the radio.
> 
> Fuk yah.
> 
> ...


You lucky motherfucker D:


----------



## Hinalle K. (Dec 7, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Christmas music, as a whole, gets on my fucking nerves.
> So does the aesthetic.
> So does the fact that everything is freezing and dead.
> 
> I want the summer back.


What are you, my polar opposite?
I love gloomy atmospheres. 
There's something really soothing and beautiful about them. I wish I could live in a place where it snowed all the time.
Everything feels a lot better when it's cold.

Also, obnoxiously bright and hot days are terrible :I
Who honestly enjoys sweating?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 7, 2013)

_Nm..._


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> This is why I want winter. It's like this...all the time.



Ha, like winter bears a "decently noticeable" impact on Florida's usual weather.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 7, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> What are you, my polar opposite?
> I love gloomy atmospheres.
> There's something really soothing and beautiful about them. I wish I could live in a place where it snowed all the time.
> Everything feels a lot better when it's cold.
> ...



!!!!!!!! O: I thought I would never hear those words from another person!!
I'm the same way but I've met practically nobody who agrees
I love rain C: Rain is especially beautiful. Especially when it's dark and cloudy C: And I feel like the bright sun is too harsh :c
Plus (and yes, this is horribly clichÃ©, but still) cold weather is cuddle weather . u .


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 8, 2013)

"Baby its cold Outside" is a barely charming song about date rape.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Bitches don't know about the Trans-Siberian Orchestra



The trans-siberian Orchestra is one of the best things ever, you should all listen to this.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 8, 2013)

I think "white guilt" movies and active attempts to avoid   possible racism in fiction actually makes them more racist. You may commence argumentation.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 8, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I think "white guilt" movies and active attempts to avoid   possible racism in fiction actually makes them more racist. You may commence argumentation.



White guilt is stupid. Yeah, whites have done horrible, horrible things and are the one and only cause of racism in the U.S. and several other countries in the world, and many whites are still incredibly horrible to other races, but the whole idea of "your race did this in the past so your race is horrible now" is racism itself and as uncommon as that thinking is, it's still no help to society and there have been cases in which it has actually harmed individuals. The same goes for cisphobia, heterophobia, and the hatred of males. It's kinda like saying "your great grandfather murdered my great grandfather's dog so I'm now going to murder your dog." Now, I'm not saying that we should all be racist and agree with or go along with racist white people but I'm saying that we shouldn't be attacking them because it does nobody any good. 
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand I'm probably going to get strongly worded spiteful responses for this if the past is any indication. :c


----------



## Outcast (Dec 8, 2013)

"Being furry is awesome and will never destroy your social life, ever!"

This is a fact. Any courageous objectors will be thrown into an anxiety-filled loop of depression and insecurities.

Also, flawed opinions.


----------



## pigscale (Dec 8, 2013)

I dislike sergals
alot


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 8, 2013)

pigscale said:


> I dislike sergals
> alot



_I will eat you_ >:c


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 8, 2013)

Star Wars is one of the most boring movie series I've ever seen.

Also:


pigscale said:


> I dislike sergals
> alot


Oh thank god! I'm not the only one!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 8, 2013)

Bacon is _okay_. I don't think that much of it.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Bacon is _okay_. I don't think that much of it.



Sausage is better.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 8, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Sausage is better.



I love a good sausage. Don't like pork that much though.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 8, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Sausage is better.



well if it's your sausage then of course it is


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> well if it's your sausage then of course it is



I've got some pretty mean sausage you might wanna try.





On a couple occasions we've kept 3 pigs at a time, and ate them. The sausage was heavenly I love it.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 8, 2013)

The amount of people liking my sausage is increasing exponentially. Much like my sausage.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 8, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> The amount of people liking my sausage is increasing exponentially. Much like my sausage.



Wait til you try my pizza.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 8, 2013)

pigscale said:


> I dislike sergals
> alot



You're dead to me


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 8, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> _I will eat you_ >:c





Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You're dead to me



Would you both like for me to prepare the spit roast?  I have never tried boar before.

On topic:...  Um... I-I...  I like tea more than coffee!   There, I said it!  Happy?!...  I'm going on the spit roast as well am I?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 8, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Would you both like for me to prepare the spit roast?  I have never tried boar before.
> 
> On topic:...  Um... I-I...  I like tea more than coffee!   There, I said it!  Happy?!...  I'm going on the spit roast as well am I?


Hardly an unpopular opinion, and I can't blame people for it.
Tea is excellent from the first cup, but coffee is an acquired taste. Not everybody want to go through a fair deal of black bitter stuff just to enjoy it later when they can do the same (more or less) with tea.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 8, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Hardly an unpopular opinion, and I can't blame people for it.
> Tea is excellent from the first cup, but coffee is an acquired taste. Not everybody want to go through a fair deal of black bitter stuff just to enjoy it later when they can do the same (more or less) with tea.



I just thought that this was an unpopular opinion "to users in the forum," considering that everyone I have met so far prefers coffee over tea, but I guess those whom I met wouldn't count as the majority anyhow.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 8, 2013)

Is it bad I find it funny how a sergal is talking about how good sausage is after a boar said they hated sergals? Just wanted to point that out.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Is it bad I find it funny how a sergal is talking about how good sausage is after a boar said they hated sergals? Just wanted to point that out.



Ahaha, wow. I didn't even notice this.
It is not a bad thing at all.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 8, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I just thought that this was an unpopular opinion "to users in the forum," considering that everyone I have met so far prefers coffee over tea, but I guess those whom I met wouldn't count as the majority anyhow.



I like both. I don't really have a preference other than just what I'm in the mood for.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I like both.



I sometimes feel like the only person who likes neither at all.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I sometimes feel like the only person who likes neither at all.



This cannot be. You're a Brit!


----------



## Percy (Dec 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I sometimes feel like the only person who likes neither at all.


They're both pretty meh to me. I don't dislike them but I don't love either.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 8, 2013)

EVs and IVs were an innecessary addition to pokemon, it just make things more complicated


----------



## Willow (Dec 8, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> EVs and IVs were an innecessary addition to pokemon, it just make things more complicated


The only people who really care about EVs and IVs are older people who plan on doing a lot of online battling competitively. I think they also serve to keep people playing longer post game if they have some other goals to work towards. Because I highly doubt younger kids will care _that_ much about how natures and traits and all those things affect their Pokemon's stats. It's all about levels and having cool Pokemon with them. 

Same goes with breeding shinies.


----------



## Wither (Dec 8, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> EVs and IVs were an innecessary addition to pokemon, it just make things more complicated


I agree with IVs but not so much EVs.
EV's play a huge part in the meta game. It makes it a bit more interesting.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 8, 2013)

EV training- it's still grinding for hours on end.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 8, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> EV training- it's still grinding for hours on end.



Grinding is the best part though!


in some cases


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Grinding is the best part though!
> 
> 
> in some cases



I literally lol'ed. XD

On that EV/IV subject, I find them interesting because no two pokes can ever be the same. Although I haven't battled online since the 4th gen so I guess I have some studying to do now that I have Pokemon Y. 


And OT: Jeans are ungodly uncomfortable.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 8, 2013)

Adam Sandler movies are good


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Adam Sandler movies are good



D:


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Adam Sandler movies are good



ULTIMATE CRINGE


----------



## Percy (Dec 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Adam Sandler movies are good


Nope

though happy gilmore was pretty good


----------



## Aleu (Dec 8, 2013)

Not even Anger Management?
Mr. Deeds?
Click?
C'mooon


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Not even Anger Management?
> Mr. Deeds?
> Click?
> C'mooon



Click was OK, the only time I really showed any emotion was at the ending, where I actually shed a few tears...  I am such a fucking prune.


----------



## Jags (Dec 9, 2013)

I really like Nickelback. Even Rockstar. In fact, they're one of my favourite bands.

I'm going to hell aren't I :I


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 9, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I really like Nickelback. Even Rockstar. In fact, they're one of my favourite bands.
> 
> I'm going to hell aren't I :I



//patpat
it's okay
I like The Wanted. Well. A few of their songs...


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Not even Anger Management?
> Mr. Deeds?
> Click?
> C'mooon



You left out The Wedding Singer how could you D:

I dont know if I'm joking or not


----------



## dialup (Dec 9, 2013)

The movie Drive was _okay._


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Not even Anger Management?
> Mr. Deeds?
> Click?
> C'mooon



Mr Deeds was good, as was Waterboy. 
I tried to watch funny people once it was dire though.

I think if  I watched them these days I'd dislike them though, I watched Sandlers stuff when I was younger with friends, (Mr Deeds must've been atleast 11 years ago now.. woah O.O)


----------



## Ley (Dec 9, 2013)

A green pastime is nice, albeit expensive. I'm not the lazy type, either. Its nice to be able to sleep without nightmares. ITs like getting drunk without the hangover.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2013)

Don't ever watch Grown Ups...


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't know why girls do it, but standing crouched like you're holding in a fart, duck faced and orange as David Dickinson is not attractive. And if it is and it's just me, I'm glad it doesn't work for me.


----------



## dialup (Dec 9, 2013)

Ley said:


> A green pastime is nice, albeit expensive. I'm not the lazy type, either. Its nice to be able to sleep without nightmares. ITs like getting drunk without the hangover.



I wish I could still smoke tbh. But drinking is cheaper and now I faint if I smoke.


----------



## Pine (Dec 9, 2013)

dialup said:


> The movie Drive was _okay._



I think Drive was an excellent movie, and that's probably an unpopular opinion here (irl) because everybody I know says that it was boring.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 9, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> You left out The Wedding Singer how could you D:
> 
> I dont know if I'm joking or not



I hadn't seen it :c


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I hadn't seen it :c



but it is the most 80s thing how could you


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2013)

Pine said:


> I think Drive was an excellent movie, and that's probably an unpopular opinion here (irl) because everybody I know says that it was boring.



it's the charm that it has. I love movies that NATURALLY bring in action. usually these movies tend to have like, a single action scene in the entire movie, and the rest is dialogue, but that's ok because whatever leads to the action, be it brief, is worth it. 

one exception being 'The Counselor'. that movie was just boring. it had a few great moments (one or two), but eh.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 9, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> but it is the most 80s thing how could you



I AM A LIE

PLEASE DON'T HATE ME


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 9, 2013)

I really have no interest in the series Archer. I feel like I'm the only one. xD


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 9, 2013)

SL1PSH0D said:


> I really have no interest in the series Archer. I feel like I'm the only one. xD



Speaking of Archer...

Only seasons 1 and 2 are good, 3 and 4 are complete shit. I have no idea what happened, but the writing and humor got so fucking bad I stopped watching.


----------



## Namba (Dec 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Not even Anger Management?
> Mr. Deeds?
> Click?
> C'mooon


The only movie I was absolutely repulsed by was Jack and Jill. Other than that, I enjoy his twisted sense of humor.


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 9, 2013)

Namba said:


> The only movie I was absolutely repulsed by was Jack and Jill. Other than that, I enjoy his twisted sense of humor.


50 First Dates is actually one of my favorite romantic comedies. > 3>

Though I guess liking romantic comedies itself is a bit of an unpopular opinion.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 9, 2013)

SL1PSH0D said:


> 50 First Dates is actually one of my favorite romantic comedies. > 3>
> 
> Though I guess liking romantic comedies itself is a bit of an unpopular opinion.


oh I forgot about that one.

Yeah that one was great.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm not gonna sit here and call them crap. They are masterpieces, but the original Disney classics even as a kid couldn't hold my attention like some of the stuff my dad was always watching. I was never much of a fantasy guy.
I didn't finish anything until sophomore year. Except Mulan and Aristocats. I saw those when I was a wee Pachi.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm not gonna sit here and call them crap. They are masterpieces, but the original Disney classics even as a kid couldn't hold my attention like some of the stuff my dad was always watching. I was never much of a fantasy guy.
> I didn't finish anything until sophomore year. Except Mulan and Aristocats. I saw those when I was a wee Pachi.


Please don't tell me Mary Poppins is included in that specific list of films you have.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 9, 2013)

Guaranteed  minimum in The form of a Negative  income tax..


----------



## Artillery Spam (Dec 9, 2013)

FAF is funner when the main site is down.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 9, 2013)

SL1PSH0D said:


> I really have no interest in the series Archer. I feel like I'm the only one. xD



I've no interest in Game of Thrones, and will probably never see it.


----------



## ADF (Dec 9, 2013)

Unpopular opinions? That the markets and so called recovery are highly manipulated and the 2008 crash was simply put on hold, that we're living borrowed time in an illusion that will ultimately come to an end and violently so.

Not that I'm entering conspiracy territory. It doesn't take a sceptic to notice the UK's biggest boost to growth has been the government backed housing bubble, which they intentionally created out of desperation to get some sort of growth nearing next election. Just how the unemployed people on the work programme aren't counted amongst unemployment figures; they're in "education" or "training"... Just how they brought down fuel poverty figures by changing the definition of fuel poverty...

Just how many lies do they have to weave to convince the pubic that things are getting better? The reality being reported is consistently that the "recovery" hasn't trickled down to the population as of yet, but there is no recovery, we're just kicking the can until the main event.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm not gonna sit here and call them crap. They are masterpieces, but the original Disney classics even as a kid couldn't hold my attention like some of the stuff my dad was always watching. I was never much of a fantasy guy.
> I didn't finish anything until sophomore year. *Except Mulan *and Aristocats. I saw those when I was a wee Pachi.



OK. I can forgive you. Mulan was fantastic

What about Lilo and Stitch?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Please don't tell me Mary Poppins is included in that specific list of films you have.



Yes, though I'm talking exclusively about the animated films here. Sorry.



Aleu said:


> OK. I can forgive you. Mulan was fantastic
> 
> What about Lilo and Stitch?



I actually just flatout missed it. I wasn't aware it was a movie until I was 15.

Disney stuff I saw entirely as a kid.

-Mulan
-Aristocats
-Brave Little Toaster (my FAVORITE Disney song came from this)
-Goofy Movie

END OF LINE_ (no I didn't see Tron until I was 17)


----------



## Aleu (Dec 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> -Brave Little Toaster (my FAVORITE Disney song came from this)



OH MY GOD YES


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2013)

It was extremely deep. And the subtle actions some of the cars do as they sing (the truck freely putting himself on the conveyor...after a life of living on a reservation) only make some of their final confessions that much more heart wrenching.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It was extremely deep. And the subtle actions some of the cars do as they sing (the truck freely putting himself on the conveyor...after a life of living on a reservation) only make some of their final confessions that much more heart wrenching.



yeah, i cried during that ;;

my god now I need to watch it again


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2013)

The song was much to upbeat for me to shed any tears. X3
Had it have been low key, definitely. The themes here were just too much.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 9, 2013)

There were a lot of good songs in BLT, but Worthless was definitely the best one. 
I also really liked the one where they're in the parts shop. I forget the name of it. Where all the other appliances kept creeping them out.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> The song was much to upbeat for me to shed any tears. X3
> Had it have been low key, definitely. The themes here were just too much.


but they were killing the cars ;;


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2013)

What really pisses me off is when someone says I didn't have a childhood. 
No, I had my OWN goddamn childhood, no one elses. 
I love what I was raised on.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't like eggnog.


----------



## Kosdu (Dec 10, 2013)

Appearently here is an unpopular opinion:

I don't like Disney or Disney movies now.


Kthx




.

.


.


.


.


.


.

.


.


.


.

bai


----------



## Willow (Dec 10, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I don't like Disney or Disney movies now.


Now?

On topic: Not sure if this is actually unpopular, but a person of color turning into an animal in a movie isn't racist unless it's actually made to demean them. And people argue "well what message does this send to kids if they see people that look like them turning into animals?". But kids _really_ don't care about stuff like this or think to look at it in a way that's trying to make them feel bad or inferior. 

Also "whitewashing" is kind of a stupid concept too.


----------



## Percy (Dec 10, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I don't like eggnog.


It's so bad for you :c


----------



## Namba (Dec 10, 2013)

Lion King sucked compared to The Secret of N.I.M.H.


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 10, 2013)

Namba said:


> Lion King sucked compared to The Secret of N.I.M.H.


I like the second Lion King better than the first.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 10, 2013)

Namba said:


> Lion King sucked compared to The Secret of N.I.M.H.





SL1PSH0D said:


> I like the second Lion King better than the first.



You're both dead to me...


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 10, 2013)

Willow said:


> Also "whitewashing" is kind of a stupid concept too.



In what sense is it stupid? In that it doesn't happen or something else? :s




Namba said:


> Lion King sucked compared to The Secret of N.I.M.H.



hhhhhhhhHHHOW COULD YOU
How could _anyone _say *The **Lion King* and suck in the _*same sentence?!

*_//gross sobbing accompanied by wails of agony


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 10, 2013)

SL1PSH0D said:


> I like the second Lion King better than the first.


I wouldn't say that I prefer the entire movie, but I did like the second one's characters a lot more, and some of the events.

And Zira was a much bigger BAMF than Scar could ever hope to be, even if he was more successful of a villain.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 10, 2013)

I wish VA's would vary their voices a little. Sure, it's funny at first when you notice it, but it's like dr. pepper and prunes, once you notice it, you can't unnotice it. :


----------



## Willow (Dec 10, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> In what sense is it stupid? In that it doesn't happen or something else? :s


Something else. It happens but there's a difference between making a character that's already established as another race and making them white and making a character with no established race and making them white. 

The whitewashing I'm referring to is the latter one. Which is why it was in quotes.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 10, 2013)

Willow said:


> On topic: Not sure if this is actually unpopular, but a person of color turning into an animal in a movie isn't racist unless it's actually made to demean them. And people argue "well what message does this send to kids if they see people that look like them turning into animals?". But kids _really_ don't care about stuff like this or think to look at it in a way that's trying to make them feel bad or inferior.
> 
> Also "whitewashing" is kind of a stupid concept too.



That's an oddly specific rant, you must have a particular movie in mind.


----------



## Namba (Dec 10, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> You're both dead to me...


In an unpopular opinions thread, expect unpopular opinions.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 10, 2013)

Most people I know dislike it, I like How I met your mother. I like how they relate most of their stories back and forth across the timeline, even if some of their rules and phrases are annoying.


----------



## Neon Poi (Dec 10, 2013)

I was satisfied with the ending of Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 10, 2013)

I haven't seen Noah in a few days. I wonder where he went.
I almost miss how he united the forums against a common goal


----------



## Willow (Dec 10, 2013)

Namba said:


> In an unpopular opinions thread, expect unpopular opinions.


Also expect people to agree or disagree with your opinions. 



Lobar said:


> That's an oddly specific rant, you must have a particular movie in mind.


Not a particular movie really. Just Disney movies in general.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 10, 2013)

Willow said:


> Something else. It happens but there's a difference between making a character that's already established as another race and making them white and making a character with no established race and making them white.
> 
> The whitewashing I'm referring to is the latter one. Which is why it was in quotes.



I... I'm not even sure I understand how that is or would or could be whitewashing... I'm very confused now... :c


Also: I liked Ocarina of Time and Twilight Princess _considerably_ better than Skyward Sword... :c


----------



## Willow (Dec 10, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> I... I'm not even sure I understand how that is or would or could be whitewashing... I'm very confused now... :c


Don't worry. It confuses me too.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 10, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I haven't seen Noah in a few days. I wonder where he went.
> I almost miss how he united the forums against a common goal



I kinda liked Noah...


----------



## Lobar (Dec 10, 2013)

Willow said:


> Not a particular movie really. Just Disney movies in general.



Depends on the movie IMO.  The Princess and the Frog is just fine, but the crows from Dumbo wouldn't fly today.  Can't think of any other examples off the top of my head, to be honest.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 10, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Also: I liked Ocarina of Time and Twilight Princess _considerably_ better than Skyward Sword... :c



Kiss me, you fool.


----------



## Lucient (Dec 10, 2013)

I think if furries were less accepting towards others with radical fetishes and mind sets than our fandom would look a lot better than what it is stereotyped to be...

Also if there was more work done on our bodies than on our art, we could all look fantastic as well.


----------



## Kosdu (Dec 10, 2013)

Lucient said:


> I think if furries were less accepting towards others with radical fetishes and mind sets than our fandom would look a lot better than what it is stereotyped to be...
> 
> Also if there was more work done on our bodies than on our art, we could all look fantastic as well.



I agree on the first, but these people on these forums tend to be smexy


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 10, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I agree on the first, but these people on these forums tend to be smexy



Yeah you'd be surprised. I've met a lot of girls that were even more of a furry than me. My ex is one of them and hooooly foooook. QwQ

And even as a straight dude, you can go through the mugshot thread and see some really dapper motherfuckers. Really there's a lot less uglies in the fandom then one would like to believe.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Yeah you'd be surprised. I've met a lot of girls that were even more of a furry than me. My ex is one of them and hooooly foooook. QwQ
> 
> And even as a straight dude, you can go through the mugshot thread and see some really dapper motherfuckers. Really there's a lot less uglies in the fandom then one would like to believe.


In short, don't take my face as an example for "the average furry".


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 10, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I haven't seen Noah in a few days. I wonder where he went.
> I almost miss how he united the forums against a common goal



I hate to admit it, but I almost miss the little fucker. :I


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 10, 2013)

Lucient said:


> I think if furries were less accepting towards others with radical fetishes and mind sets than our fandom would look a lot better than what it is stereotyped to be...



Idk man, stereotypes have a bad tendency to exist regardless of what the truth is... Plus, even if the community at large weren't accepting of it, as long as it exists the stereotype's gonna keep on living.



XoPachi said:


> Kiss me, you fool.



Hahaha c: Well, I mean, Skyward Sword was _good_, and I _really __liked it_, it just....  was not... the same... :c


----------



## Willow (Dec 10, 2013)

I kind of didn't notice he was gone for that long :I



Mr. Sparta said:


> I kinda liked Noah...


Honestly he'd be so much more tolerable if he didn't feel the need to make everything about latex or fetishes. :/




			
				Lobar said:
			
		

> Depends on the movie IMO.  The Princess and the Frog is just fine, but  the crows from Dumbo wouldn't fly today.  Can't think of any other  examples off the top of my head, to be honest.


Basically. The ones that usually come up are The Princess and the Frog or the Emperor's New Groove.


----------



## Saga (Dec 10, 2013)

Eminem's new album is shit, and unlike him in almost every way. It's like he accidentally fell into Mac Miller's shoes.

Also Kendrick Lamar is bringing hip hop back to life, and in good time since it was practically laying on an ICU stretcher a couple months ago.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 10, 2013)

Willow said:


> Honestly he'd be so much more tolerable if he didn't feel the need to make everything about latex or fetishes. :/



Or PM people saying they were weird for not having a fursona and being a, quote, "gross human" instead.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Dec 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Or PM people saying they were weird for not having a fursona and being a, quote, "gross human" instead.



Now I feel like me telling Gibby to lay off of him was pretty pointless and counterproductive (and probably assholish).


----------



## Aleu (Dec 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Or PM people saying* they were weird for not having a fursona* and being a, quote, "gross human" instead.



ahahaha seriously? Wow


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 11, 2013)

Unpopular opinions... Hell I'll have a go. 

Guns as aggressive weapons are for pussies. If you can't kill someone face to face but you can pull a trigger from a distance then you're a gutless sack of shit. I would also like to see hunting done by spear and knife, moreso for amusement than principle though. It's supposed to be a sport right? Oh but that doesn't count for the animals, I forgot. 

It shits me that christian retards can shout their dogma on the streets, but I offer a satanic blessing to someone as a joke and suddenly I'm scum that nobody wants to talk to. Also, churches are a waste of space. An old church building a couple suburbs away from me has been converted into a traditional german pub. Why can't all churches be used for something like this rather than spreading mental diseases?

Education needs to include a curriculum on the development of popular culture. Seriously, kids these days are growing up not knowing who the Beatles are and similar shit like that. You don't have to like their music but having an understanding of how pop culture has developed so you don't say stupid shit like "Dey'z copyin Bieber" when you see an old Beatles album cover would be just fantastic, really. 

Hipsters are all pretentious fucking wankers. 

Iphones are garbage and Steve Jobs was an ass. 

All this crap about Nelson Mandela after he died, how he was an inspiration and whatever. Nary a mention of all his racism fuelled involvement with terrorists that led to him being jailed in the first place. Oh wait I forgot, it's not racist if it's just against whites. >:V 

I'm proud that my ancestors were european settlers who helped a desert island into a viable developed country. I love living in Australia. And I hate that so many (though I will stress not all, not even most) people who claim aboriginal heritage simply mooch off apologetic welfare payments to avoid having to get a job, then still bitch that we stole their country. Most of the country is still right there, fuckheads, undeveloped bushland and desert. If you liked it that way then fuck off into those parts and stop taking money for nothing. 

Equality is a load of bullshit. Some people are better than others, most people are better than YOU. Get over it.


EDIT: Goddess, that felt good...


----------



## Jags (Dec 11, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Most people I know dislike it, I like How I met your mother. I like how they relate most of their stories back and forth across the timeline, even if some of their rules and phrases are annoying.



You need to stop saying things I agree with, GG. Are you stalking me? >.>


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 11, 2013)

Ishtar5 said:


> Guns as aggressive weapons are for pussies. If you can't kill someone face to face but you can pull a trigger from a distance then you're a gutless sack of shit.


In a matter of life and death, it really doesn't matter how much of a "coward" you come off for using what allows you to survive. Because you're not going to feel like "the bigger man" for bringing a knife to a gun fight, and getting killed for it. The only thing you're going to feel is dead. 

I would say this is a matter where intelligence matters more than pride. Because pride will just get you killed.



> Also, churches are a waste of space. An old church building a couple suburbs away from me has been converted into a traditional german pub. Why can't all churches be used for something like this rather than spreading mental diseases?


Here's your complimentary fedora.

I don't have any spiritual beliefs, either, but it doesn't require you to be a douchefuck about those who do.



> Education needs to include a curriculum on the development of popular culture. Seriously, kids these days are growing up not knowing who the Beatles are and similar shit like that. You don't have to like their music but having an understanding of how pop culture has developed so you don't say stupid shit like "Dey'z copyin Bieber" when you see an old Beatles album cover would be just fantastic, really.


I find it funny that you think religion is a bunch of stupid bullshit, while turning around and worshiping pop culture or thinking that correcting people on their music tastes is a worthy addition to our education system.

What the fuck am I reading?



> Equality is a load of bullshit. Some people are better than others, most people are better than YOU. Get over it.


That's not what "equality" means.


In short, I don't know whether you're trolling or just 12.

Inb4 "lawl but iz unpipular opinonionz lawlswag ~~~xxx".


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 11, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> In a matter of life and death, it really doesn't matter how much of a "coward" you come off for using what allows you to survive. Because you're not going to feel like "the bigger man" for bringing a knife to a gun fight, and getting killed for it. The only thing you're going to feel is dead.
> 
> I would say this is a matter where intelligence matters more than pride. Because pride will just get you killed.



Try reading. I said guns as ~aggressive~ weapons. I didn't say stare the fucking things down to show how brave you are.  



> Here's your complimentary fedora.
> 
> I don't have any spiritual beliefs, either, but it doesn't require you to be a douchefuck about those who do.



Perhaps not, but considering I recently lost a very close friend to a fanatic religious cult, I'm probably being a bit aggro about it at the moment. 



> I find it funny that you think religion is a bunch of stupid bullshit, while turning around and worshiping pop culture or thinking that correcting people on their music tastes is a worthy addition to our education system.



Again, try reading. I never said worship and I never said correct people's individual tastes, I said education on its history. Like it or not, it played its part in shaping Western Society. We are who we are as a civilization because of the people the majority look up to.



> What the fuck am I reading?



Fucked if I know. :v



> That's not what "equality" means.



Then educate me. Or is it "equal" when workplace standards are lowered for women but not men to avoid a discrimination lawsuit?


----------



## Icky (Dec 11, 2013)

Ishtar5 said:


> Equality is a load of bullshit. Some people are better than others, most people are better than YOU. Get over it.



Aside from the stone-cold stupidity of trying to judge people in such an ambiguous way, this is logically impossible for half of the population. As soon as you move into the top 50%, "most people are better than you" is completely untrue, as the 50% of people below you is higher that the 49.9999...% above you. And it only gets more incorrect the higher on the bullshit scale you sit.


----------



## Willow (Dec 11, 2013)

I think someone needs to clarify that this is "unpopular opinions" and not "let's see who has the edgiest, most controversial opinions". 



Ishtar5 said:


> Try reading. I said guns as ~aggressive~ weapons


Because there's a time when guns aren't? 



> I didn't say stare the fucking things down to show how brave you are.


Then what _are_ you trying to say?




> Perhaps not, but considering I recently lost a very close friend to a fanatic religious cult, I'm probably being a bit aggro about it at the moment.


Did this friend die or did they just convert? 



> Again, try reading. I never said worship and I never said correct people's individual tastes, I said education on its history. Like it or not, it played its part in shaping Western Society. We are who we are as a civilization because of the people the majority look up to.


Music Appreciation is a thing. There's classes where you can actually learn about music history. They're usually broken up into classical and contemporary if I'm not mistaken too depending on the school. 



> Or is it "equal" when workplace standards are lowered for women but not men to avoid a discrimination lawsuit?


Equality usually means everyone is treated similarly and the same standards are applied to everyone.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 11, 2013)

Willow said:


> I think someone needs to clarify that this is "unpopular opinions" and not "let's see who has the edgiest, most controversial opinions".



Either way I think I've hit the mark. :v 

I was not trying to be edgy, I saw a thread titled "Unpopular Opinions" and thought Why not? 



> Because there's a time when guns aren't?



When they're used in self defense in response to an aggressor using one I can understand it. But no respect for the aggressor who uses the gun to assert superiority to begin with. 




> Then what _are_ you trying to say?



I'm saying the gung ho morons who think they are top shit for having a gun need to rethink their lives. 



> Did this friend die or did they just convert?



Neither, he was with them the whole time since his early years and kept it secret from me. Then when push came to shove he tried desperately to get me in as well while I tried just as hard to get him out of it. It was literally a one or the other deal, so don't try to tell me I should have just been tolerant. He's gone and unless he comes to his senses of his own accord I won't see him again. This was possibly the best friend I have had in over eight years. So I think I can be forgiven for wanting to see every religious organization on the planet in cinders. They're all the same to me.



> Music Appreciation is a thing. There's classes where you can actually learn about music history. They're usually broken up into classical and contemporary if I'm not mistaken too depending on the school.



I'm aware of this, but there's nothing to stimulate the initial curiosity unless the interest is already there. Tell the average twelve year old that Elvis Presley was pivotal in shaping what would later become modern rock music, or influences that re-shaped it later like grunge and Metal, and you simply get shrugged off and insulted. If they were at least required to follow the cultural evolution of modern media it might lead to a generation of less brain-dead morons. We already learn about History in other parts of the world from our own don't we? 



> Equality usually means everyone is treated similarly and the same standards are applied to everyone.



Again, I know what it means. What I don't like is when people twist it to get preferential treatment on the grounds of some handicap, like being fucking stupid or incapable for instance yet still wanting to be promoted ahead of far more qualified and able employees.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 11, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> You need to stop saying things I agree with, GG. Are you stalking me? >.>



I'm getting all your online info from NSA bots and manipulating you to like me >:3


OT I can't stand most energy drinks, and they do nothing for me. 
I like Rockstar Blue, but only because it tastes like Calpol.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 11, 2013)

Willow said:


> Because there's a time when guns aren't?



_Assault that steel target!
Dangerously detach the magazine!
Threaten us with our destruction from above the fireplace!
_
I'm being silly with that, but it feels sad that people who are pro-gun for sporting/collecting/hobbyist purposes are such a minority and an afterthought when it comes to the gun debate.

Brb hoarding pre-60s slavshit


----------



## Lobar (Dec 11, 2013)

Ishtar5 said:


> All this crap about Nelson Mandela after he died, how he was an inspiration and whatever. Nary a mention of all his racism fuelled involvement with terrorists that led to him being jailed in the first place. Oh wait I forgot, it's not racist if it's just against whites. >:V



...Do you even understand what apartheid was?

Not to mention that the ANC was a multiracial effort from the beginning.  Three of Mandela's co-defendents at the Rivonia trial were white Jews.



Ishtar5 said:


> I'm proud that my ancestors were european settlers who helped a desert island into a viable developed country. I love living in Australia. And I hate that so many (though I will stress not all, not even most) people who claim aboriginal heritage simply mooch off apologetic welfare payments to avoid having to get a job, then still bitch that we stole their country. Most of the country is still right there, fuckheads, undeveloped bushland and desert. If you liked it that way then fuck off into those parts and stop taking money for nothing.
> 
> Equality is a load of bullshit. Some people are better than others, most people are better than YOU. Get over it.



Right, I think I've seen all I need to see here.

get out


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 11, 2013)

I still find the doge meme amusing :|


----------



## Aleu (Dec 11, 2013)

Ishtar5 said:


> So I think I can be forgiven for wanting to see every religious organization on the planet in cinders. They're all the same to me.


I think x group should be annihilated because of one person. They're all the same.

Yeah, no.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I think x group should be annihilated because of one person. They're all the same.
> 
> Yeah, no.




Ironically, all ignorant people seem to be similar if not the same, same complaints, same weak reasons to fuel them.
I've yet to hear a racist, xenophobe, sexist, etc with anything new to say.


----------



## Milo (Dec 11, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I still find the doge meme amusing :|



I don't know why, but I do too. it's not actually annoying to me, which is probably why. it's the right amount of funny, but it's cute enough not to be full of itself after so long.


----------



## Icky (Dec 11, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> OT I can't stand most energy drinks, and they do nothing for me.
> I like Rockstar Blue, but only because it tastes like Calpol.



Ever try Amp Energy? They're the only ones I actually like drinking here, and they don't punch you in the dick with taurine like some others.

Plus the cherry ones taste like those cherry lemonade Nerds and ohmygod it's so good <3


----------



## Jean Kirstein (Dec 11, 2013)

I like the taste of pancake batter.

I don't know, it just tastes nice.


----------



## Willow (Dec 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> _Assault that steel target!
> Dangerously detach the magazine!
> Threaten us with our destruction from above the fireplace!
> _
> ...


I think the reason why enthusiasts and hunters are left out is because their intentions are generally known and they don't pose a threat to other people. Normally.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2013)

Milo said:


> I don't know why, but I do too. it's not actually annoying to me, which is probably why. it's the right amount of funny, but it's cute enough not to be full of itself after so long.





Ji-Ji said:


> I still find the doge meme amusing :|



I find a lot of our memes to be funny when used in a proper witty context instead of just tossed about like rage faces. Though things like "wat" have basically become modern slang so they get away with it.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 11, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I still find the doge meme amusing :|



There are people who find it unamusing??? :c I guess I was kinda late to the party, though, so... Plus it's adorable . Ï… . That helps a lot. I haven't seen any other memes that are quite as cute.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Dec 11, 2013)

One unpopular opinion I have is that I believe that there is a great deal of positive potential in embracing a careful and considered approach to eugenics as a vehicle for improving humanity on a level that borders on transhumanism.  If we can selectively breed people to have a higher genetic propensity for rapidly developing emotional intelligence, then we would be on a quicker path to get rid of a lot of the problems abundant in the world caused by friction between people.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Dec 11, 2013)

Malcolm the Bear said:


> One unpopular opinion I have is that I believe that there is a great deal of positive potential in embracing a careful and considered approach to eugenics as a vehicle for improving humanity on a level that borders on transhumanism. If we can selectively breed people to have a higher genetic propensity for rapidly developing emotional intelligence, then we would be on a quicker path to get rid of a lot of the problems abundant in the world caused by friction between people.




 Well.... If moral and social problems regarding such project could be completely ignored(which I think is impossible), it might be feasible in theory.... But do we exactly know what genes are responsible for traits regarding emotion and intelligence, and how they are expressed? I am quite sure that such traits would be result of complex interaction and expression between multiple genes, further complicating the problem.... And even if eventual advances in genetics and neuroscience allows us to discern the responsible genes and interactions between them, how would we be able to reliably evaluate the traits of the resulting generations from a breeding pair, considering that such traits are greatly affected by environment? Moreover, since humans have quite a long generation time, and are rather particular and unpredictable about choosing mates, we are very difficult creatures to breed. Such project would be a very difficult, if not impossible, task.

 Also, who would fund this kind of project? Unless the project can promise some tangible profits for the investors, I doubt it would get funded.


By the way, is conflict necessarily a bad thing? While conflicts certainly have brought many tragedies, they also acted as a fuel for development and innovation. See the history of Northeast Asia; with Sinocentrism firmly established, we enjoyed greater stability and much lesser conflict when compared to Europe, but that lack of conflict lead to severe stagnation in technology, social structure, and ideas.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2013)

Ok, this is something that highly bothers me.

I SERIOUSLY don't think telling people to take precautions to avoid rape is victim blaming like thousands of other people do.
It's the same as saying lock your damn doors to avoid being burglarized. The same as saying don't go out late in a bad neighborhood to avoid being beat the fuck up/murdered. 
It's not _blaming_ them. It's telling them to be _cautious_ because we unfortunately don't and _won't_ live in a perfect world where we can control people's twisted fucked up urges. Until AFTER the damage is dealt when the law catches up to them, of course. So creating safety measures and teaching them are the best we can do.

Your chances of being sexually assaulted ESCALATE when you:
-go out at night
-are alone
-get intoxicated
-aren't armed if alone
-no reliable ride home

Take the necessary precautions
-Go out and come home at a reasonable hour
-go with 2 or more trusted friends; stay together
-have one or more designated drivers
-read up on your local laws and find out what concealed weapons you are allowed to carry in public
-make sure you've prepped trusted transportation to and back

Concluded. End of story. Or at least it should be. But somehow people would find me evil for this. 
What's so bad about trying to tell people how to stay safe?


----------



## Namba (Dec 11, 2013)

The Lone Ranger was a great movie.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I SERIOUSLY don't think telling people to take precautions to avoid rape is victim blaming like thousands of other people do.
> It's the same as saying lock your damn doors to avoid being burglarized. The same as saying don't go out late in a bad neighborhood to avoid being beat the fuck up/murdered.
> It's not _blaming_ them. It's telling them to be _cautious_ because we unfortunately don't and _won't_ live in a perfect world where we can control people's twisted fucked up urges. Until AFTER the damage is dealt when the law catches up to them, of course. So creating safety measures and teaching them are the best we can do.



Telling people to be cautious is never a bad thing. The problem is when people take this and essentially say "You're the only reason you got raped," with the implication being that it's the victims fault. I mean, if someone walks up to you and shoots you, nobody's gonna say "Geez, man, you shouldn't have gotten shot. Why didn't you wear, like, armor or something? It's like you were inviting him to shoot you." That sort of logic is when recommending caution becomes a problem.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Telling people to be cautious is never a bad thing. The problem is when people take this and essentially say "You're the only reason you got raped," with the implication being that it's the victims fault. I mean, if someone walks up to you and shoots you, nobody's gonna say "Geez, man, you shouldn't have gotten shot. Why didn't you wear, like, armor or something? It's like you were inviting him to shoot you." That sort of logic is when recommending caution becomes a problem.



Definitely agree there. 

But I know a lot of people IRL and I've even seen it here where saying things like the above makes one a rape apologist. :/


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Definitely agree there.
> 
> But I know a lot of people IRL and I've even seen it here where saying things like the above makes one a rape apologist. :/



Eugh. :c Social justice bloggers. A bunch of my friends turned into those. They're pretty awful IMO...   :c
Except on the whole this opinion is very uncommon.


----------



## dialup (Dec 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Ok, this is something that highly bothers me.
> 
> I SERIOUSLY don't think telling people to take precautions to avoid rape is victim blaming like thousands of other people do.
> It's the same as saying lock your damn doors to avoid being burglarized. The same as saying don't go out late in a bad neighborhood to avoid being beat the fuck up/murdered.
> ...



The problem with this is that a lot of people use this as an excuse to victim blame. There is absolutely nothing wrong with telling people to be cautious. I personally agree that people should be weary of their surroundings and whatnot as well. It's just sometimes when you have a rape victim tell their story some people like to chime in and tell them "well if you did THIS then maybe that wouldn't happen". Which, of course this is not what you're doing, but sometimes people who are victims themselves are tired of hearing about it because they've had to hear it so many times before. 

Not only that, but most rapes aren't committed by somebody waiting in a bush or in a dark alleyway and waiting for a chance to pounce. It's usually done by somebody the victim knows, and probably in a setting that you would think wouldn't pose a threat to them. Personally, I wouldn't want to carry a gun with me to a get together of close friends. Another thing that annoys people is the fact that if you are overly cautious and whatnot they claim that it's sexist against men or something ridiculous like that (because women are also capable of rape, obviously). It's like you can't win either way, so why not just advocate for people to not do it in the first place?

I hope this makes sense to as why people might be angry. You never know who you might be talking to and the way they react might not be because of the reason you think it is. Don't get me wrong, I agree with you on the fact that it's good to be cautious and weary of your surroundings. :}


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 11, 2013)

Namba said:


> The Lone Ranger was a great movie.


I would say it's good for the occasional "Yeehaw action adventure stunts explosions" kind of movie, which never hurts to explore.  It's better if you try not to play the "cynical critic" role, and enjoy the goddamn explosions.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 11, 2013)

Malcolm the Bear said:


> One unpopular opinion I have is that I believe that there is a great deal of positive potential in embracing a careful and considered approach to eugenics as a vehicle for improving humanity on a level that borders on transhumanism.  If we can selectively breed people to have a higher genetic propensity for rapidly developing emotional intelligence, then we would be on a quicker path to get rid of a lot of the problems abundant in the world caused by friction between people.



That, or advance our technology to modify human embryo genes. That way we can knock out some flaws in our gene pool within just a couple of generations.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2013)

dialup said:


> The problem with this is that a lot of people use this as an excuse to victim blame. There is absolutely nothing wrong with telling people to be cautious. I personally agree that people should be weary of their surroundings and whatnot as well. It's just sometimes when you have a rape victim tell their story some people like to chime in and tell them "well if you did THIS then maybe that wouldn't happen". Which, of course this is not what you're doing, but sometimes people who are victims themselves are tired of hearing about it because they've had to hear it so many times before.
> 
> Not only that, but most rapes aren't committed by somebody waiting in a bush or in a dark alleyway and waiting for a chance to pounce. It's usually done by somebody the victim knows, and probably in a setting that you would think wouldn't pose a threat to them. Personally, I wouldn't want to carry a gun with me to a get together of close friends. Another thing that annoys people is the fact that if you are overly cautious and whatnot they claim that it's sexist against men or something ridiculous like that (because women are also capable of rape, obviously). It's like you can't win either way, so why not just advocate for people to not do it in the first place?
> 
> I hope this makes sense to as why people might be angry. You never know who you might be talking to and the way they react might not be because of the reason you think it is. Don't get me wrong, I agree with you on the fact that it's good to be cautious and weary of your surroundings. :}



Silly girl! There's no such thing as sexism towards men!
:V
:V
:V

But I hear ya. I admit, I forgot about that possibility of being assaulted by "loved" ones. I guess in the situations my lists apply to that works, but it's pretty hard and really rude to say be careful around your parents, friends, and everyone else you THINK love you. Not to mention we just don't think like that. Me forgetting to mention that is proof.
I was thinking of the date rape, night out at the club, school meeting scenarios. Not the close to home stuff. =w=


----------



## Lobar (Dec 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Ok, this is something that highly bothers me.
> 
> I SERIOUSLY don't think telling people to take precautions to avoid rape is victim blaming like thousands of other people do.
> It's the same as saying lock your damn doors to avoid being burglarized. The same as saying don't go out late in a bad neighborhood to avoid being beat the fuck up/murdered.
> ...



But see, when they actually do these things, they are misandrist bitches for assuming all men are rapists.


----------



## Willow (Dec 11, 2013)

Lobar said:


> But see, when they actually do these things, they are misandrist bitches for assuming all men are rapists.


Let's not start this argument again.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 11, 2013)

Lobar said:


> But see, when they actually do these things, they are misandrist bitches for assuming all men are rapists.


I would personally say that those things are just as applicable to prevent yourself from being mugged. With that reasoning, does the problem then become that you are assuming that all strangers are muggers?


----------



## Bando (Dec 11, 2013)

Random Access Memories shouldn't have been nominated for Album of the Year for the Grammies. Good Kid M.A.A.D. City will win over the heist, hands down.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 11, 2013)

Lobar said:


> But see, when they actually do these things, they are misandrist bitches for assuming all men are rapists.



I can't tell if you're serious or are mockingly repeating what lots of people would say...


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2013)

Lobar said:


> But see, when they actually do these things, they are misandrist bitches for assuming all men are rapists.



I mentioned no genders...


----------



## Lobar (Dec 11, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> I can't tell if you're serious or are mockingly repeating what lots of people would say...



Sorry, I sometimes forget that FAF can't identify sarcasm if it doesn't have a :V after it.

:V


----------



## Bando (Dec 11, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Sorry, I sometimes forget that FAF can't identify sarcasm if it doesn't have a :V after it.
> 
> :V



I imagine that emoticon to be like one of those self-help books for people with social disorders. "How to detect sarcasm: A guide for beginners"


----------



## Lobar (Dec 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I mentioned no genders...



Who seriously warns guys not to go out at night because of rapists, though?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Who seriously warns guys not to go out at night because of rapists, though?



...Your point beiiiiiiiing?


----------



## Lobar (Dec 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...Your point beiiiiiiiing?



That only women actually do these things out of fear of rape, and are often judged as man-haters for doing so?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2013)

Lobar said:


> That only women actually do these things out of fear of rape, and are often judged as man-haters for doing so?



cool
Got statistics on either?


----------



## Runefox (Dec 11, 2013)

Lobar said:


> That only women actually do these things out of fear of rape, and are often judged as man-haters for doing so?


While rape is a scary thing and can ruin someone's life, I would put it in the same category as any other crime that can happen on the street, with exactly the same solutions. The fact that rape happens more often to women is unfortunate to put it mildly, but not something that can be changed. The point overall is to take precautions to protect yourself. *My* point is that it shouldn't be for one reason alone, and it shouldn't be something only women do.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2013)

Runefox said:


> and it shouldn't be something only women do.



Which is exactly why I left my post 100% gender UNbiased right down to the reasons themselves.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 11, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Sorry, I sometimes forget that FAF can't identify sarcasm if it doesn't have a :V after it.
> 
> :V



omgomgomg nonononono I don't know about the rest of FAF but that's really just me I'm really really really terrible at recognizing sarcasm sorrysorry ;///////;




Bando said:


> I imagine that emoticon to be like one of those self-help books for people with social disorders. "How to detect sarcasm: A guide for beginners"




//screams
can... can I... can that be a real book... and can I have it... I... I think I need it..... //sweats nervously


----------



## Lobar (Dec 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> cool
> Got statistics on either?



Not everything takes a peer-reviewed study before it's reasonable to accept as true.  When's the last time you were in fear of being violated?



Runefox said:


> While rape is a scary thing and can ruin someone's life, I would put it in the same category as any other crime that can happen on the street, with exactly the same solutions. The fact that rape happens more often to women is unfortunate to put it mildly, but not something that can be changed. The point overall is to take precautions to protect yourself. *My* point is that it shouldn't be for one reason alone, and it shouldn't be something only women do.



I have no problem with people taking precautions.  My problems are:

a) Anti-rape campaigns are often focused entirely on how to avoid rape and not at all on not being a rapist despite there being a fairly obvious lack of appreciation for informed consent, which has the implication that it's the victims' responsibility to avoid rape.
b) Women then get uniquely judged for actually taking such precautions.




Blissful.Oblivion said:


> omgomgomg nonononono I don't know about the rest of FAF but that's really just me I'm really really really terrible at recognizing sarcasm sorrysorry ;///////;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, don't freak out about it.  It's not a big deal, and trust me, it's not just you either.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 11, 2013)

Lobar said:


> a) Anti-rape campaigns are often focused entirely on how to avoid rape and not at all on not being a rapist despite there being a fairly obvious lack of appreciation for informed consent, which has the implication that it's the victims' responsibility to avoid rape.
> b) Women then get uniquely judged for actually taking such precautions.



I think you missed something here cuz it was previously stated that we all agree on those two but the main point was that equating suggesting caution to your a) is rather unhelpful and frivolous. :s


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank you sooooooooo fucking much Oblivion.



Lobar said:


> I have no problem with people taking precautions. My problems are:



This was all I was talking about. Glad we both agree.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Thank you sooooooooo fucking much Oblivion.



Wait. So this was... _//not//_... sarcasm.... right??? //sweats nervously


----------



## Lobar (Dec 11, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> I think you missed something here cuz it was previously stated that we all agree on those two but the main point was that equating suggesting caution to your a) is rather unhelpful and frivolous. :s



Something helpful: If we spent anywhere near as much time talking about consent and shitty attitudes towards women and sex as we did about how to avoid being raped, there might actually be a significant reduction in the incidence of rape.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 11, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Wait. So this was... _//not//_... sarcasm.... right??? //sweats nervously


no it's not. Calm down bro. It's ok


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Something helpful: If we spent anywhere near as much time talking about consent and shitty attitudes towards women and sex as we did about how to avoid being raped, there might actually be a significant reduction in the incidence of rape.



You also don't help by making the issue onesided.





I'm just Saiyan.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 11, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Something helpful: If we spent anywhere near as much time talking about consent and shitty attitudes towards women and sex as we did about how to avoid being raped, there might actually be a significant reduction in the incidence of rape.



So... If we educate people on the value of personal property and human life, we'd see a reduction in theft and murder?


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> no it's not. Calm down bro. It's ok



//relieved sigh
sorry ;//////; Very, _very_ bad at sarcasm and the only time I've heard "soooooooooooo fucking" is when it's sarcastic so I was a little confused and worried...



Lobar said:


> Something helpful: If we spent anywhere near as much time talking about consent and shitty attitudes towards women and sex as we did about how to avoid being raped, there might actually be a significant reduction in the incidence of rape.



_Highly_ debatable. What we really need is more of an entire culture shift, which would be _i__ncredibly_ difficult to accomplish, plus would take more than just talking about it a lot. It would take more at the individual level or family level than just at the media or overarching level. Ideally, yes, what you said would be true, but it's not very realistic unfortunately. Plus, even if are able to make this shift, it would take years. :s 
Tip: appear reasonable. That usually works the best. Radicals have nearly no traction in society, if you haven't noticed. Regardless of their cause. If anything, they repel people. I found a really nice Atlantic article about that. Maybe I can find it online... Found it! http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/11/the-case-for-hate-speech/309524/


----------



## Runefox (Dec 11, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> What we really need is more of an entire culture shift, which would be _i__ncredibly_ difficult to accomplish, plus would take more than just talking about it a lot. It would take more at the individual level or family level than just at the media or overarching level. Ideally, yes, what you said would be true, but it's not very realistic unfortunately. Plus, even if are able to make this shift, it would take years. :s



I think it takes a bit more than that.

If we ask ourselves what kind of people rapists are, the list predominantly boils down to people who either can't see their rape victims as anything but objects and thus they are entitled to take them, and people who can't control their actions. Most often they are people who are familiar to the victim. That's a gross oversimplification of a very complex matter, but the effect is the same: The same basic impulses that drive theft and murder - Anger, jealousy, greed, vengeance, and just plain insanity, to name a few - also drive rape, though obviously it's very hormone-driven.

Both men and women can be raped and rapists, and as long as we're on the subject of women, yes, they are often on the victim end. The reason for this boils down to how the male and female brains are wired; Women are typically slower to develop lasting emotional bonds with others than men are, and this is pretty obviously an evolutionary mechanism designed to ensure that the best mates are selected. Meanwhile, men are wired in the opposite way, so as to spread their genes as far as possible, which creates competition among potential mates as it does in the animal kingdom. All of this is a part of survival instinct. In the case of those who are unable to control their actions, this can lead to such bonds being one-sidedly formed by the rapist. In other scenarios, rapists may see the other as consenting, or may seek to humiliate them for their own gratification. It's interesting that this is the case, because there are quite a few people out there with rape fantasies, though I would wager that none would actually like to be raped. Still, it's another point in the mystery that is the mind of a rapist.

The point I'm trying to make here overall is that rape isn't just a society problem; It's a problem with human nature. This by no means excuses it, but it is a major reason why education won't do the job in preventing it. People who know better commit serious crimes all the time; After all, we're taught from birth, at least in Western society, that theft and murder are wrong to the highest degree. Yet it still occurs. Humanity is flawed, and unfortunately for those of us who are reasonable and sane individuals, precautions have to be taken to protect ourselves and our possessions, and this has sadly been the case since the dawn of human history.

Until we are no longer human, this will never be fixed.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2013)

Runefox said:


> good words



END OF LINE_


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 11, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I think it takes a bit more than that.
> 
> [lots of words]
> 
> Until we are no longer human, this will never be fixed.



Yeah. I was gonna say about a quarter of that but couldn't phrase it. Then you went and said more good stuff C: There's also a big problem with psychology and a circle of abuse. :c But that's complicated and I only know the face of it.


----------



## Icky (Dec 11, 2013)

Guys, I know we all love a good rape culture discussion, but there's a way worse matter at hand here.



Bando said:


> Random Access Memories shouldn't have been nominated for Album of the Year for the Grammies. Good Kid M.A.A.D. City will win over the heist, hands down.



_what the fuck is wrong with you_


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2013)

I FUCKING KNOW RIGHT?!!?
Bando, don't sleep tonight.


----------



## Percy (Dec 11, 2013)

Icky said:


> _what the fuck is wrong with you_


Yeah, Get Lucky isn't the only song on the album. ;^;


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 12, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I think x group should be annihilated because of one person. They're all the same.
> 
> Yeah, no.



Hmmmm, way to blow shit out of context, and a moral superiority badge for you. You earned it Trainer. :v 

It's because of the way of thinking they promote. "Oh we don't need to understand this, God did it. That's enough knowledge for today." Or "No you can't have that abortion/blood transfusion/gender reassignment no matter how much your mental well-being/life/sanity depends on it because the bible says so." 

It is not because of one person. That was my one example, my one hit that was too close to home for me to just turn the other way and be tolerant. But I assure you I held these views well beforehand, they're just burning a bit brighter now is all.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Dec 12, 2013)

Ishtar5 said:


> Hmmmm, way to blow shit out of context, and a moral superiority badge for you. You earned it Trainer. :v
> 
> It's because of the way of thinking they promote. "Oh we don't need to understand this, God did it. That's enough knowledge for today." Or "No you can't have that abortion/blood transfusion/gender reassignment no matter how much your mental well-being/life/sanity depends on it because the bible says so."
> 
> It is not because of one person. That was my one example, my one hit that was too close to home for me to just turn the other way and be tolerant. But I assure you I held these views well beforehand, they're just burning a bit brighter now is all.



The only clear solution is to throw all extreme theists and atheists into one massive arena, and then see what happens.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 12, 2013)

Ishtar5 said:


> Hmmmm, way to blow shit out of context, and a moral superiority badge for you. You earned it Trainer. :v
> 
> It's because of the way of thinking they promote. "Oh we don't need to understand this, God did it. That's enough knowledge for today." Or "No you can't have that abortion/blood transfusion/gender reassignment no matter how much your mental well-being/life/sanity depends on it because the bible says so."
> 
> It is not because of one person. That was my one example, my one hit that was too close to home for me to just turn the other way and be tolerant. But I assure you I held these views well beforehand, they're just burning a bit brighter now is all.


Oh ok. Good to know that you've generalized it before all this happened because that makes everything better


----------



## Icky (Dec 12, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> The only clear solution is to throw all extreme theists and atheists into one massive arena, and then see what happens.



The extreme theists would just spend their time praying that their deity would smite the non-believers, and the atheists would just sit around combing their neckbeards. 

I like it. :v


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 12, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> The only clear solution is to throw all extreme theists and atheists into one massive arena, and then see what happens.



Pff. This religion thing will probably blow over in a century or two on its own. It's just gonna be another interesting bump on humanity's history. 

Though I'm not entirely against your idea, so long as we all get drinks afterward. =D



Aleu said:


> Oh ok. Good to know that you've generalized it  before all this happened because that makes everything better



I love how personally you seem to be taking this. Is there something wrong with just not liking the concept of Organized Religion? Are you somehow affected by me wanting to see religion out of the world?


----------



## Aleu (Dec 12, 2013)

Ishtar5 said:


> Pff. This religion thing will probably blow over in a century or two on its own. It's just gonna be another interesting bump on humanity's history.
> 
> Though I'm not entirely against your idea, so long as we all get drinks afterward. =D
> 
> ...



I don't like it when people spout ignorant bullshit especially when they generalize everyone/thing as the same such as what you're doing. "Oh, I don't like what x religion did, I'mma hate on all religions"

You're just mad that your friend turned out to be a conniving dickbag and want to blame something for it so of course you throw a biased tantrum.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 12, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't like it when people spout ignorant bullshit especially when they generalize everyone/thing as the same such as what you're doing. "Oh, I don't like what x religion did, I'mma hate on all religions"
> 
> You're just mad that your friend turned out to be a conniving dickbag and want to blame something for it so of course you throw a biased tantrum.



So you don't read either? I was heavily opposed to religions before I even met the guy. He knew, probably why he kept his secret as long as he did. I'm not _blaming_ religion for what he did, those decisions were his, I'm saying I wish it didn't exist at all. The capacity to make decisions is affected by what you learn as a child, and what he learned compared to what I learned in our early years became obvious in the last month we talked to each other. 

I'm still curious as to why you chose this to get so offended by. It's not like I'm advocating the mass genocide of everyone who believes in God or Eris or the Flying Spaghetti Monster. I just think Religion should be done away with so our civilization(s) can develop beyond outdated moral constructs. 

Your reaction at me is a tad amusing considering what you're _trying_ to say.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 12, 2013)

Ishtar5 said:


> So you don't read either? I was heavily opposed to religions before I even met the guy. He knew, probably why he kept his secret as long as he did. I'm not _blaming_ religion for what he did, those decisions were his, I'm saying I wish it didn't exist at all. The capacity to make decisions is affected by what you learn as a child, and what he learned compared to what I learned in our early years became obvious in the last month we talked to each other.
> 
> I'm still curious as to why you chose this to get so offended by. It's not like I'm advocating the mass genocide of everyone who believes in God or Eris or the Flying Spaghetti Monster. I just think Religion should be done away with so our civilization(s) can develop beyond outdated moral constructs.
> 
> Your reaction at me is a tad amusing considering what you're _trying_ to say.



I do read


> "Perhaps not, but considering I recently lost a very close friend to a  fanatic religious cult, I'm probably being a bit aggro about it at the  moment."



So you're either back-pedaling or you just have an innate inability to communicate.


----------



## Icky (Dec 12, 2013)

Ishtar5 said:


> I'm still curious as to why you chose this to get so offended by. It's not like I'm advocating the mass genocide of everyone who believes in God or Eris or the Flying Spaghetti Monster.



...Except, again, you did say that.



Ishtar5 said:


> I think I can be forgiven for wanting to see every religious organization on the planet in cinders. They're all the same to me.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 12, 2013)

Aleu said:


> So you're either back-pedaling or you just have an innate inability to communicate.



Oy vey... I admitted to being aggressive in my views in the first post I made because of this. I did not once say that this event shaped my views to begin with. 

I'm not back peddling, maybe you have an innate inability to fully understand a piece of text?



Icky said:


> ...Except, again, you did say that.



I want to see the organizations in cinders. Again an aggressive post. I want to see them shut down. Gone. Demolished. It does not mean I want to see literally every theist on the planet burned to death. 

For fuck's sake, do you morons always leap to such ridiculous assumptions? Are you utterly incapable of seeing through hyperbole and metaphor? It feels like the forum got dumbed down while I was gone but I won't make that assumption based on just the two of you. XD


----------



## Lucient (Dec 12, 2013)

Ok guys, this is getting retarded.

Just shut-up.


----------



## Golden (Dec 12, 2013)

Ishtar5 said:


> Is there something wrong with just not liking the concept of Organized Religion? Are you somehow affected by me wanting to see religion out of the world?



Yeah, fuck other people's opinions.


----------



## Icky (Dec 12, 2013)

Ishtar5 said:


> I want to see the organizations in cinders. Again an aggressive post. I want to see them shut down. Gone. Demolished. It does not mean I want to see literally every theist on the planet burned to death.
> 
> For fuck's sake, do you morons always leap to such ridiculous assumptions? Are you utterly incapable of seeing through hyperbole and metaphor? It feels like the forum got dumbed down while I was gone but I won't make that assumption based on just the two of you. XD



Riiiiight, because destroying the organization through some magical means would cause every believer on Earth to throw their arms up and say "welp, I guess I can't be a religious person anymore, sorry God!"



Lucient said:


> Ok guys, this is getting retarded.
> 
> Just shut-up.



It's been a stupid argument this whole time. :v


----------



## Lucient (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh god there is no hope for this thread, FINISH IT WITH FIRE.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 12, 2013)

Lucient said:


> Ok guys, this is getting retarded.
> 
> Just shut-up.



No you. :v



Golden said:


> Yeah, fuck other people's opinions.



But I must persuade everyone that I am right or my existence is hollow. :v



Icky said:


> Riiiiight, because destroying the organization through some magical means would cause every believer on Earth to throw their arms up and say "welp, I guess I can't be a religious person anymore, sorry God!"



Uh huh, because magical means is exactly what an atheist would turn to to abolish religion. Pure genius...


----------



## Artillery Spam (Dec 12, 2013)

This thread sucks and so do you all.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 12, 2013)

Milo said:


> I don't know why, but I do too. it's not actually annoying to me, which is probably why. it's the right amount of funny, but it's cute enough not to be full of itself after so long.



I procrastinated terribly the other day, and instead of researching I changed windows' logon screen to windoge 7.. :| 

http://distilleryimage8.ak.instagram.com/9f3f859a61b511e399070e05f518f0a4_8.jpg





Icky said:


> Ever try Amp Energy? They're the only ones I actually like drinking here, and they don't punch you in the dick with taurine like some others.
> 
> Plus the cherry ones taste like those cherry lemonade Nerds and ohmygod it's so good <3



I haven't.. I'll look about when I'm in shops! I've noticed Shaquille O Neal has a drink out now :') I want to try that too.


----------



## Willow (Dec 12, 2013)

Ishtar5 said:


> I love how personally you seem to be taking this. Is there something wrong with just not liking the concept of Organized Religion? Are you somehow affected by me wanting to see religion out of the world?


There's a difference between just not liking something and being so vehemently against something that you want to stamp it out in the most vicious way possible.

 So unless you somehow forgot what you've previously said, don't try to make yourself look like a victim here.


----------



## Machine (Dec 12, 2013)

Anti-cyberbully campaigns are stupid.

I refuse to participate in another religious debate. Fuck that.


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 12, 2013)

You know what. I like Nicki Minaj. There, I said it. 

Super Bass is a pretty good song.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 12, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I think it takes a bit more than that.
> 
> If we ask ourselves what kind of people rapists are, the list predominantly boils down to people who either can't see their rape victims as anything but objects and thus they are entitled to take them, and people who can't control their actions. Most often they are people who are familiar to the victim. That's a gross oversimplification of a very complex matter, but the effect is the same: The same basic impulses that drive theft and murder - Anger, jealousy, greed, vengeance, and just plain insanity, to name a few - also drive rape, though obviously it's very hormone-driven.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I'm not buying it.  Psychology is a nebulous enough science as it is.  Evolutionary psychology is even more so.

It's easy to offer up a "just-so" explanation for an observed element of human behavior, it's quite another to demonstrate that explanation is correct.  It's far from "obvious" that it's an evolutionary mechanism - adaptation is the _least_ parsimonious explanation for any such observation, and should only be seriously considered after all the simpler explanations have been exhausted.  These include nurture factors over nature, being the by-product of another adaptation, being an exaptation of a previous adaptation, or just the result of random noise from genetic drift.

We still have theft and murder, but we have a lot less of it than we did in the past.  And we can identify factors that contribute to reducing the incidence of theft and murder (and education is one of them!).  I refuse to accept so easily that we cannot impact the propensity to commit rape.

We live in a culture where it's not uncommon for a guy to go out to a party, seduce a drunk girl, brag about it the next day and be congratulated by his friends.  Surely we can do better than that?


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 12, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I procrastinated terribly the other day, and instead of researching I changed windows' logon screen to windoge 7.. :|
> 
> http://distilleryimage8.ak.instagram.com/9f3f859a61b511e399070e05f518f0a4_8.jpg



... I am so late to the party but that is so wonderful.  o Ï… o


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 13, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Not everything takes a peer-reviewed study before it's reasonable to accept as true.





Lobar said:


> It's easy to offer up a "just-so" explanation for an observed element of human behavior, it's quite another to demonstrate that explanation is correct.



.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 13, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Sorry, I'm not buying it.  Psychology is a nebulous enough science as it is.  Evolutionary psychology is even more so.


Okaaaay... Well I didn't think it would be difficult to make the connection based on that information I linked to, but I guess it is? I'm not saying that these are the only reasons that it happens; I even say that it's a gross oversimplification of the matter. However, the main point boils down to the fact that rape is usually a direct result of those reasons. Rape is primarily committed by people close to the victim, and in many cases these people are psychologically flawed in some way. If you compare rape in the Western world to rape in, say, South Africa (which has one of the highest instances of rape in the world), you'd see far more primal reasoning behind it; Notions of innate male superiority, womens' duty to men, objectification, and just plain getting rocks off are major factors there (along with superstition that sex with a virgin is a cure for HIV/AIDS, hence there's a lot of... _Infant_ rape...). The country has a very patriarchal society and as a result men are entitled and women seen as servants. It's also worth mentioning that marital rape is not considered possible there.

I would say that it's been a direct result of education that we've reduced those causes to the point where they rarely apply here, but there's more than that at play, more than can be prevented by education alone. Not to say that it should be halted, but education has run its course as for dramatically reducing the instance of rape far as I'm concerned - At least, in Western culture. Even so, is it not prudent to protect oneself until the fateful day comes where education finally works 100% and everyone is suddenly enlightened and set free of overactive hormones and misfiring neurons?

Actually I'd say the point of all that is to avoid South Africa at all costs.



> We still have theft and murder, but we have a lot less of it than we did in the past.  And we can identify factors that contribute to reducing the incidence of theft and murder (and education is one of them!).  I refuse to accept so easily that we cannot impact the propensity to commit rape.


I'm not sure I buy that. Property crime in the US is today relatively the same as the 1960's, and so has the murder rate. As recently as the 1990's, overall crime rate was incredibly high, and while I don't claim to know exactly what the cause of these periods of high and low crime is, I'm pretty sure it isn't education alone that's been reducing it. Surveillance technology, along with better and more prevalent anti-theft devices and metal detectors in recent years make it more risky overall to attempt in many cases. Not to mention just about everyone carries a phone and camera in their pockets these days. Crime continues but there's a lot less of the fringe stuff. It either requires a lot of foresight or simple impulse. I really don't think that education has anything to do with murder and theft unless you're referring to the actual level of education of perpetrators. Even then, the least educated are still typically brought up in religious families or otherwise around the doctrine that murder and theft are wrong.



> We live in a culture where it's not uncommon for a guy to go out to a party, seduce a drunk girl, brag about it the next day and be congratulated by his friends.  Surely we can do better than that?


Well I'd agree with you there, but that's not the primary source of rape today. While that's pretty disgusting and always has been to me, I don't think it's relevant to the discussion of rape. It's its own issue.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> hurrrrrrr



You're being disingenuous as hell and you know it.  Stop it.



Runefox said:


> Okaaaay... Well I didn't think it would be difficult to make the connection based on that information I linked to, but I guess it is? I'm not saying that these are the only reasons that it happens; I even say that it's a gross oversimplification of the matter. However, the main point boils down to the fact that rape is usually a direct result of those reasons. Rape is primarily committed by people close to the victim, and in many cases these people are psychologically flawed in some way. If you compare rape in the Western world to rape in, say, South Africa (which has one of the highest instances of rape in the world), you'd see far more primal reasoning behind it; Notions of innate male superiority, womens' duty to men, objectification, and just plain getting rocks off are major factors there (along with superstition that sex with a virgin is a cure for HIV/AIDS, hence there's a lot of... _Infant_ rape...). The country has a very patriarchal society and as a result men are entitled and women seen as servants. It's also worth mentioning that marital rape is not considered possible there.



Alright, I'm glad to see you acknowledge how a patriarchal society can be the primary factor in the incidence of rape.  Now, while it may be far worse in South Africa...



Runefox said:


> I would say that it's been a direct result of education that we've reduced those causes to the point where they rarely apply here, but there's more than that at play, more than can be prevented by education alone. Not to say that it should be halted, but education has run its course as for dramatically reducing the instance of rape far as I'm concerned - At least, in Western culture. Even so, is it not prudent to protect oneself until the fateful day comes where education finally works 100% and everyone is suddenly enlightened and set free of overactive hormones and misfiring neurons?
> 
> Actually I'd say the point of all that is to avoid South Africa at all costs.



...I couldn't disagree more that we've eliminated it here.  Informally, we still have a very patriarchal society, even if it's not strictly codified into law anymore (even saying that much is still a stretch).  The casual acceptance of date rape is a prime example of it, you don't think it's indicative of an objectifying attitude towards women?  But if that's not enough for you, google "pick-up artist" and prepare to vomit.

And then, this is all said to dismiss the idea of educating people not to rape, in the context of an ongoing argument of why it's okay to keep promoting to women how to avoid rape.  Women are already acutely aware of the dangers around them.  To keep harping on what they already know while saying trying to root out propensity to rape in the first place isn't worth the same effort, it sends a tacit message to women that it's their problem and they just must still not be trying hard enough to not get raped.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 15, 2013)

*Invader Zim* is not a very good show. It has its moments, sure, but it's mostly just obnoxious and irritating.

Especially Gir, I hate that little fucker.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 15, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> *Invader Zim* is not a very good show. It has its moments, sure, but it's mostly just obnoxious and irritating.
> 
> Especially Gir, I hate that little fucker.



I never had cable when it was popular so I can't be offended by this. And speaking of which...

I liked Kids WB


----------



## Willow (Dec 15, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> *Invader Zim* is not a very good show. It has its moments, sure, but it's mostly just obnoxious and irritating.
> 
> Especially Gir, I hate that little fucker.


I admittedly loved Invader Zim and even I agree that it wasn't a great show. And especially when Hot Topic got a hold of it and really made it the LOL SO RANDUM thing it is now made it even worse.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 15, 2013)

If Corporations are going to be treated as people in the U.S... then I think it's time we start holding corporations criminally responsible. 

You do not get to pick and choose what aspects of personhood you want, Pinocchio.


----------



## DisturbedA7X (Dec 16, 2013)

I hate Apple with a passion.

I love metal.

I also hate rap with a passion (except Eminem cuz he's awesome)

Off topic: HOLY FUCKING SHIT I ALMOST FUCKING DIED I'M PRACTICALLY IN TEARS RIGHT NOW ASDNAKSNDLAKSND I JUST SAW A FUCKING FACE IN FRONT OF ME but then I realized it was my reflection in my TV, which is in front of my bed IT'S STILL SO CREEPY THOUGH BRB GONNA GO MOVE MY TV

Edit: it's not funny! The reflection was my face and I was resting my head on my hand which was also in the reflection. Creepiest accidental reflection-pose EVER.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 16, 2013)

DisturbedA7X said:


> I hate Apple with a passion.
> 
> I love metal.
> 
> I also hate rap with a passion (except Eminem cuz he's awesome)



Why do you hate Apple?

And don't worry, you aren't as alone on those two as you think. Although I'm not a fan of metal. But I know lots of people who are P:


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 16, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> *Invader Zim* is not a very good show. It has its moments, sure, but it's mostly just obnoxious and irritating.
> 
> Especially Gir, I hate that little fucker.



YOU! HOW DARE YOU!


----------



## DisturbedA7X (Dec 16, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Why do you hate Apple?
> 
> And don't worry, you aren't as alone on those two as you think. Although I'm not a fan of metal. But I know lots of people who are P:



Many, many reasons. So many, it's easier to just make a list lol

1. After they release a new product, they stop supporting their older products (of which aren't even that old because they release crap every year) and you cannot download the new iOS's or new games/apps/updates. The once $600+ iPad 1 and iPad 2 etc are now useless paperweights.
2. You cannot even take the back off of their phones/iPods. If your battery gets fried, you have to pay them to replace it for you or get a new one.
3. Their tablets don't even have USB ports like a lot of others do (useful for charging other electronics without having to plug them into a wall or car)
4. Their phones suck very badly. Their newest iPhone (the 5S) only has 1GB of RAM. My Samsung Galaxy S3 has 2GB, and it's not even Samsung's newest product! (The Galaxy Note 3 has 3GB!)
5. The iPhone 5S also only has a dual core 1.3 Ghz processor. The Galaxy S4 has a 1.9 Ghz QUAD core. The Note 3 has a 2.3 Ghz quad core also.
6. Their battery life of their products suck.
7. Their Retina display isn't even theirs. That's made by SAMSUNG.
8. They are not innovative whatsoever. Yes, they have fingerprint technology, BUT Samsung's phones can read your eyes and scroll down pages and pause videos for you.
9. iOS 7 SUCKSSSSS so bad. Not only did they try to make it similar to Android OS, but they FAILED. It's all flat, monochrome BS.
10. Their products are WAY overpriced. The iPhone is over $600-$850 (depending on 16/32/64gb storage). The Note 3 is $800 but you get a quad core processor, and 3x the RAM. Not to mention a 13mp camera (compared to the 5S's 8mp) and a full 1080p HD screen resolution.

I could actually keep going... lol Apple's pathetic.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 16, 2013)

Haters tend to be far more annoying than fans.
Especially when they're smug about it.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 16, 2013)

DisturbedA7X said:


> Many, many reasons. So many, it's easier to just make a list lol
> 
> [many words]
> 
> I could actually keep going... lol Apple's pathetic.



I see I see. I guess I just don't entirely bother with all that stuff :s All I know about Apple is that their OS's are well coded from a programming standpoint but they're closed-source corporate peeps and their programming community has an obnoxiously narrow view of coding.
But then again, I don't have a smartphone or a tablet and all I do on my computer is surf the internet and write shitty programs c: and draw occasionally. And write papers ;m;


----------



## DisturbedA7X (Dec 16, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> I see I see. I guess I just don't entirely bother with all that stuff :s All I know about Apple is that their OS's are well coded from a programming standpoint but they're closed-source corporate peeps and their programming community has an obnoxiously narrow view of coding.
> But then again, I don't have a smartphone or a tablet and all I do on my computer is surf the internet and write shitty programs c: and draw occasionally. And write papers ;m;



Lolyup. Apple hates everyone and everything besides money


----------



## Lobar (Dec 16, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> YOU! HOW DARE YOU!



I'm sorry but Gir killed that damn show.  It had potential, but it kept getting upstaged by his LOL OMG RANDOM shit.


----------



## Carnau (Dec 16, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> *Invader Zim* is not a very good show. It has its moments, sure, but it's mostly just obnoxious and irritating.
> 
> Especially Gir, I hate that little fucker.



Thank god, someone had to say it at one point or another. I tried watching it while high to make it more enjoyable but it only helped me point out how much crappier it was.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 16, 2013)

DisturbedA7X said:


> 1. After they release a new product, they stop supporting their older products (of which aren't even that old because they release crap every year) and you cannot download the new iOS's or new games/apps/updates. The once $600+ iPad 1 and iPad 2 etc are now useless paperweights.


Well, I have an iPhone 4 and was able to install the latest software update, and it's more than a year old.


----------



## Athaina (Dec 16, 2013)

Skylanders is an awful game. It ruined the Spyro franchise entirely. But I seem to be the only person in existence to think this.

And while I'm on the topic of games with bad reboots, DmC really wasn't that bad. If you can get past Dante being a jumped up crackhead-looking douchebag, it's actually a pretty good game. There, I said it...


----------



## Aleu (Dec 16, 2013)

Athaina said:


> And while I'm on the topic of games with bad reboots, DmC really wasn't that bad. If you can get past Dante being a jumped up crackhead-looking douchebag, it's actually a pretty good game. There, I said it...


It would be an alright game if it wasn't Dante.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 16, 2013)

When in the work place, you should have no political viewpoint, no religious viewpoint or any major interest in any sporting team (unless you work in a sporting goods/merchandise store).


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 16, 2013)

I think the dog breeds that can only give birth via caesarian section should all just be spayed/neutered and save the poor things that kind of trauma. Why did we make bulldogs' heads so big that most of them can't even give birth without surgical intervention? Sad.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 16, 2013)

All the talk on the other thread made me remember, Ben and Jerry's is overrated. I tried some and it was too sickly, not worth the price.


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of thrash metal. But one thing other thrashers hate is when I express my belief that Metallica is over-rated, money grubbing, trash. "Garage, Inc." sounded more like Garbage Inc. to me. I personally think that Exodus should have been included in the "big four" instead of Metallica, and that Megadeth is just as good - if not better.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 16, 2013)

Exodus sucks, and megadeth could only wish to be as good as Metallica.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 16, 2013)

I personally like Power Rangers (the older ones, not the ones on Nick), and I want to bounce a quarter off of Jason Frank's ass. :V


----------



## DisturbedA7X (Dec 16, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> Well, I have an iPhone 4 and was able to install the latest software update, and it's more than a year old.



Yeah that statement was more about their iPads. My mom has an iPad and can't even get iOS 6 or iOS7 on it.


----------



## Sar (Dec 16, 2013)

I think Johnny Depp is overrated as an actor.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2013)

Anything space related is better presented in a dramatic, overproduced even menacing manner preferably with an elderly sounding narrator. Like most Spacerip videos.

Space is TOO majestic and vast to present simply. o-o


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 17, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Exodus sucks, and megadeth could only wish to be as good as Metallica.



You're dead to me >:C


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 17, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Exodus sucks, and megadeth could only wish to be as good as Metallica.



But Megadeth never made St. Anger :V


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 17, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> But Megadeth never made St. Anger :V



you have a point there >.<


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 17, 2013)

Metallica sucks ass, screw you all :v


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 18, 2013)

I just hate metal in general.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 18, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I just hate metal in general.



I don't hate it but it hurts my ears :c


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 18, 2013)

Fuck you guys, metal is superior and you know it >:c


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 18, 2013)

I believe that the fandom should not have an open door policy, and certain shit should just get you relentless public ridicule at conventions.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 18, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Fuck you guys, metal is superior and you know it >:c


I think you need to be taught the meaning of superiority.
http://classichollywoodcentral.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/The-Rat-Pack.jpg
This will help.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 18, 2013)

taras hyena said:


> I believe that the fandom should not have an open door policy, and certain shit should just get you relentless public ridicule at conventions.



I'm agree, fuck acceptance, people abuse of that and do some really nasty shit



A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I think you need to be taught the meaning of superiority.
> http://classichollywoodcentral.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/The-Rat-Pack.jpg
> This will help.



Oh hell no, look at this masterpiece
http://youtu.be/8pPvNqOb6RA

IT'S BEAUTIFUL MOTHERFUCKER, BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 18, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Oh hell no, look at this masterpiece
> http://youtu.be/8pPvNqOb6RA


I like it, but it doesn't match up to my tastes.  How about we just agree to disagree?

On topic:  I don't like boats, or movies about boats.  Something about boats just makes me lose appeal for anything with a major involvement of them.


----------



## KriticalError (Dec 18, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> On topic:  I don't like boats, or movies about boats.  Something about boats just makes me lose appeal for anything with a major involvement of them.




I admit I'm the same :L My father has some form of obsession. I hate our boat -.-" Good for an apocalypse - I'll give it that though.

Uhmm...

I've never seen Titanic and I don't WANT to. It seems.... Dull.

I've seen one LOTR and I fell asleep during it :/ Not amazing.

I'm actually looking FORWARD to the WoW movie coming out in 2016.

I actually LIKE Jessie J Even though I'm a little scene/emo kid at heart :L 

I frequently listen to 80's and 90's music because I actually REALLY like it. An uncommon opinion for teens my age :L

I like eating Cheese Flavoured Dorito's and Strawberry Chewits at the same time.

I believe that men can be raped - Not just women. A ton of people argue that if the man is aroused, then it's not raped. but let's face it - If a woman get's raped, the sex... they'll probably enjoy and get aroused and will ... orgasm... And that's exactly teh same for a man. All that earlier shit happens. The only thing that makes rape rape, is the fact of the ability to say no, and sex being forced upon someone. Arousal has nothing to do with it... -Waits for a buttload of hate for that one-


----------



## Willow (Dec 18, 2013)

KriticalError said:


> I'm actually looking FORWARD to the WoW movie coming out in 2016.


I didn't even know there was a WoW movie coming out



> I frequently listen to 80's and 90's music because I actually REALLY like it. An uncommon opinion for teens my age :L


There's nothing wrong with that. Unless you're meaning to say that it's superior to today's music. 



> I believe that men can be raped - Not just women. A ton of people argue that if the man is aroused, then it's not raped. but let's face it - If a woman get's raped, the sex... they'll probably enjoy and get aroused and will ... orgasm... And that's exactly teh same for a man. All that earlier shit happens. The only thing that makes rape rape, is the fact of the ability to say no, and sex being forced upon someone. Arousal has nothing to do with it... -Waits for a buttload of hate for that one-


I think what's sad is that this is an unpopular opinion and not a fact.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 18, 2013)

taras hyena said:


> I believe that the fandom should not have an open door policy, and certain shit should just get you relentless public ridicule at conventions.



I think the idea of having any door policy is silly. There are no bouncers telling people whether they can like furry things or not. 
It's inevitable that some people you don't like will enjoy the same films, books, hobbies and activities as you, so deal with it. 

I agree things which aren't acceptable in public aren't acceptable in public. I don't think that's an unpopular opinion, though.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 18, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I like it, but it doesn't match up to my tastes.  How about we just agree to disagree?



That's fine with me 

______________________

I like music from 80's, 90's, 00, 10... actually fuck that, I like all times music


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 18, 2013)

Willow said:


> There's nothing wrong with that. Unless you're meaning to say that it's superior to today's music.


Whether or not this is vaguely directed towards me as well, I will address it.  I was only joking about "musical superiority" in that discussion, as there is no such thing.

On topic:  I would rather listen to music from most comedian artists rather than professional artists (my favorite artists count as exceptions).


----------



## Carnau (Dec 18, 2013)

Some dubstep can be surprisingly tolerable. It's not all WUB WUB SKREEEEEECH UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ



Case in point: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MY5beOuBhFY


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't hate dubstep. >.>


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 18, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Haters tend to be far more annoying than fans.
> Especially when they're smug about it.



Haters are like Vegans - how can you tell someone is one?

Don't worry - *they'll* tell you.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 18, 2013)

I actually like dubstep o:


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 18, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I actually like dubstep o:



This seems at odds with everything I know about you.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 19, 2013)

I like Seaworld.

Fuck PETA!


----------



## Carnau (Dec 19, 2013)

Hating PETA is an unpopular opinion?? @___________@;;
I personally like spinach.


----------



## Willow (Dec 19, 2013)

Carnau said:


> Hating PETA is an unpopular opinion?? @___________@;;
> I personally like spinach.


I think he was talking more about Seaworld than PETA. Which a lot of people don't like Seaworld because of how they supposedly treat the whales. And I too like spinach. 

I think people who try to make their fursonas as original as possible are more boring than people who use common animals. The keyword here is try.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't think French sounds pretty. Nor Spanish.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 19, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> I don't think French sounds pretty. Nor Spanish.



I think Russian does, though. :3


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 19, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I think Russian does, though. :3



My favorites are Hawaiian, Romanian, and Italian c: But I really don't see the appeal in French or Spanish :c Maybe it's because I actually speak them (or at least pronounce them well). But I can pronounce Italian well... Whatever. P:


----------



## Carnau (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't like hearing the Spanish language and I happen to be part Spanish TT___________TT


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 19, 2013)

Spirited Away is overrated, compared to Miyazaki's earlier works, I find it boring.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 19, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Spirited Away is overrated, compared to Miyazaki's earlier works, I find it boring.



It's theme is sloppy as well. Beautiful animation though.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 19, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> It's theme is sloppy as well. Beautiful animation though.



Oh I can't argue with that. It's just the fools who are like "I like Ghibli, I like that one film." 

Much like assholes with bands "I love CKY, the only play 96 quite bitter beings no?"

Gimme some Porco Rosso or Mononoke!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 19, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> This seems at odds with everything I know about you.



I actually like a lot of different music; electronic, classic, hip-hop, jazz, blues, rock, alternative, progressive, punk, hardcore, heavy metal, thrash metal, death metal, nÃ¼ metal, industrial metal, alt metal, metalcore, deathcore...

I only hate pop, and not even all pop


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 19, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I actually like a lot of different music; electronic, classic, hip-hop, jazz, blues, rock, alternative, progressive, punk, hardcore, heavy metal, thrash metal, death metal, nÃ¼ metal, industrial metal, alt metal, metalcore, deathcore...
> 
> I only hate pop, and not even all pop


I never knew you were so varied Kitsune.  It makes me wish I wasn't a one-sided critical nuisance.


----------



## BearLyons (Dec 19, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Oh I can't argue with that. It's just the fools who are like "I like Ghibli, I like that one film."
> 
> Much like assholes with bands "I love CKY, the only play 96 quite bitter beings no?"
> 
> Gimme some Porco Rosso or Mononoke!


I have to agree, I like Spirited Away but it get's boring after just one watch, however I could watch Princess Mononoke or Laputa: Castle in the Sky over and over, for my Ghibli fix anyhow!


----------



## Aleu (Dec 19, 2013)

I dunno I like Princess Mononoke less than Spirited Away. They're both great films though.


----------



## BearLyons (Dec 19, 2013)

I think my favourite Ghibli movie would be Laputa, followed by My Neighbour Totoro, least favourite is definitely EarthSea... it was just sooo boooooring...


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

Carnau said:


> I personally like spinach.



I love spinach. :B
And brussel sprouts. And broccoli. Fuck peas.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 19, 2013)

I think sea pigs are fucking adorable.
C'mon people.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I love spinach. :B
> And brussel sprouts. And broccoli. Fuck peas.


Spinach is one of my favorites!  Not a big fan of peas.  I curse the names of every juicy vegetable including pickles, cucumber, tomatoes, etc.  Juicy textures belong to fruit, and only fruit!


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I dunno I like Princess Mononoke less than Spirited Away. They're both great films though.



I like all the studio ghibli movies I've seen. Howls Moving Castle is my favorite, and Ponyo was my least. It was cute, but the end was the epitome of anti-climactic.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Spinach is one of my favorites!  Not a big fan of peas.  I curse the names of every juicy vegetable including pickles, cucumber, tomatoes, etc.  Juicy textures belong to fruit, and only fruit!



But Pickles are tangy. ;^;


----------



## dialup (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't really like tattoos.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 19, 2013)

dialup said:


> I don't really like tattoos.



I love tattoos but _respect your preferences!_ >:[

... I'm bad at conflict.


----------



## Saga (Dec 19, 2013)

People who fight with weapons when your opponent is unarmed are pussies.
The same goes with shooting someone in a knife fight or stabbing them in a fist fight.


----------



## dialup (Dec 19, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> I love tattoos but _respect your preferences!_ >:[
> 
> ... I'm bad at conflict.


I used to like them a LOT when I was a teen, but idk I guess they lost their appeal to me. Probably after the fact that I got a super shitty one on my ass when I was 15 for the guy I was dating at the time. 

I need to get this stupid thing removed when I get the money lmao.


----------



## Saga (Dec 19, 2013)

Lil Wayne was good around 2008, and during Tha Carter I and III era. 



dialup said:


> I got a super shitty one on my ass when I was 15 for the guy I was dating at the time.


Thought this would be relevant


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 19, 2013)

dialup said:


> I used to like them a LOT when I was a teen, but idk I guess they lost their appeal to me. Probably after the fact that I got a super shitty one on my ass when I was 15 for the guy I was dating at the time.
> 
> I need to get this stupid thing removed when I get the money lmao.



I had a BF in high school that got my name on his arm...he was drunk when he did it, so it was spelled wrong. He had to go back to get that one covered up and get the right spelling underneath with paw prints by it. Sweet gesture from the biggest mistake in my life. So I'm not fond of NAME tattoos.


----------



## dialup (Dec 19, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> I had a BF in high school that got my name on his arm...he was drunk when he did it, so it was spelled wrong. He had to go back to get that one covered up and get the right spelling underneath with paw prints by it. Sweet gesture from the biggest mistake in my life. So I'm not fond of NAME tattoos.


That is hilarious. Mine isn't his name (thank fucking god) but it's this prison-esque heart locket thing that was done with a homemade gun made with a battery, a hollowed out pen, and a guitar string lmfao.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 19, 2013)

dialup said:


> I used to like them a LOT when I was a teen, but idk I guess they lost their appeal to me. Probably after the fact that I got a super shitty one on my ass when I was 15 for the guy I was dating at the time.
> 
> I need to get this stupid thing removed when I get the money lmao.



Ach, that'll do it. Yeah, I'm pretty sure I'd never get a tattoo _for _anyone else, especially not names (I don't even see myself getting a memorial tattoo, but who knows). 

I suppose I should specify that I love good, well-thought-out tattoos, done by skilled artists. I've got a couple that I want to get when I have the money saved, and I've had the ideas rattling around in my head for at least a year. Some impulse tattoos can come out really well, but I don't think I'd ever get one like that. Stuff like this, this (*edit: *this one has dude-nipples in it, if that bothers you), and this is more along the lines of stuff I like. (Yeah, they're animals, I'm predictable like that. I also want to get Death from Sandman, of which there don't seem to be many good examples on the internet.)

Never cared for the joke ones people get, like hotdogs with boners and ones where the dude's bellybutton is some animal's butthole. That's... that's an awfully permanent novelty butthole picture, man.


----------



## dialup (Dec 19, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> Ach, that'll do it. Yeah, I'm pretty sure I'd never get a tattoo _for _anyone else, especially not names (I don't even see myself getting a memorial tattoo, but who knows).
> 
> I suppose I should specify that I love good, well-thought-out tattoos, done by skilled artists. I've got a couple that I want to get when I have the money saved, and I've had the ideas rattling around in my head for at least a year. Some impulse tattoos can come out really well, but I don't think I'd ever get one like that. Stuff like this, this, and this is more along the lines of stuff I like. (Yeah, they're animals, I'm predictable like that. I also want to get Death from Sandman, of which there don't seem to be many good examples on the internet.)
> 
> Never cared for the joke ones people get, like hotdogs with boners and ones where the dude's bellybutton is some animal's butthole. That's... that's an awfully permanent novelty butthole picture, man.



I suppose I just don't understand why people want to put stuff on their body, haha. I mean I don't give a fuck what anyone does with their body, of course. It's pretty, I just don't get it. 

But oh my god, those novelty ones, eughhhhhh. ESPECIALLY THE BUTTHOLES. I laughed my ass off at all the people who got "RIP Brian" tattoos (since Family Guy killed him off) and then he got brought back.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 19, 2013)

dialup said:


> I suppose I just don't understand why people want to put stuff on their body, haha. I mean I don't give a fuck what anyone does with their body, of course. It's pretty, I just don't get it.
> 
> But oh my god, those novelty ones, eughhhhhh. ESPECIALLY THE BUTTHOLES. I laughed my ass off at all the people who got "RIP Brian" tattoos (since Family Guy killed him off) and then he got brought back.



_hahaha _oh man. Why would you even get a Family Guy tattoo? I guess I'm a tattoo snob or something. I never cared for the pop culture ephemera tattoos. _People got tattoos of twerking Miley, why would you do that_.


----------



## Carnau (Dec 20, 2013)

I think guinea pigs are ugly =(


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 20, 2013)

Carnau said:


> I think guinea pigs are ugly =(


I do, too.

And hamsters, for that matter.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 20, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I do, too.
> 
> And hamsters, for that matter.



I concur on both. 

_And yet_, I find rats terribly cute, weird hairless tails and awkwardly large ratballs and all. Nobody I know agrees with me. I'm not even sure of the logic behind that one.

Did you know it is 100% possible to be incredibly allergic to rats? I didn't, but apparently it is, and then your lifelong dream of owning rats is utterly crushed. :[


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 20, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> I concur on both.
> 
> _And yet_, I find rats terribly cute, weird hairless tails and awkwardly large ratballs and all. Nobody I know agrees with me. I'm not even sure of the logic behind that one.
> 
> Did you know it is 100% possible to be incredibly allergic to rats? I didn't, but apparently it is, and then your lifelong dream of owning rats is utterly crushed. :[


I think rats and mice and gerbils are cute.

Maybe the tail makes the difference.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 20, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> _hahaha _oh man. Why would you even get a Family Guy tattoo? I guess I'm a tattoo snob or something. I never cared for the pop culture ephemera tattoos. _People got tattoos of twerking Miley, why would you do that_.



get a tattoo of twerking miley on your ass and then twerk your twerking miley

twerkception


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 20, 2013)

Lobar said:


> get a tattoo of twerking miley on your ass and then twerk your twerking miley
> 
> twerkception


I've got a fat enough ass.
I could do this.
But money.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 20, 2013)

Michael Jackson never fiddled with little boys.


----------



## Ley (Dec 20, 2013)

I think its stupid that people give a shit what celebrities say.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 20, 2013)

It's not a big deal if one of the Duck Dynasty people is a homophobic. Same goes for that Chick-fill-a outrage a while back. People shouldn't give a shit what someone's opinion on something is.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 20, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Michael Jackson never fiddled with little boys.


This is an opinion thread. That's not an opinion but rather a fact.


----------



## Sar (Dec 20, 2013)

I really enjoyed 009 Sound System being used as the audio for every muted YouTube video. I even got the album. :c


----------



## Carnau (Dec 21, 2013)

I feel as though people shouldn't be judged for what spiritual path(s) they take throughout their lives, that is an incredibly personal thing for people and individuals alike.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 21, 2013)

Bleeped swears on TV makes things funnier to me. :B


----------



## Percy (Dec 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Bleeped swears on TV makes things funnier to me. :B


It really depends on when it's used and for what word it's used. o-o


----------



## A_Darker_Prince (Dec 21, 2013)

Kanye and Kim are untalented morons.


----------



## Percy (Dec 21, 2013)

A_Darker_Prince said:


> Kanye and Kim are untalented morons.


That's not unpopular at all.


----------



## A_Darker_Prince (Dec 21, 2013)

Percy said:


> That's not unpopular at all.



...OH, I thought the forum said "controversial opinions!"
All joking aside, one person I know says that Kanye has some good songs. I guess that would be an unpopular opinion.


----------



## Pine (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm not sure if this would be an unpopular opinion on these forums, but I can't stand The Lonely Island. They try too hard to be funny when they are the most unfunny group of morons ever, and everybody I know thinks they're comical geniuses.


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Bleeped swears on TV makes things funnier to me. :B



I have to ><
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-Wd-Q3F8KM


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 21, 2013)

Feminism is bad and so are feminists.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 21, 2013)

Hard shell tacos are annoying to eat.


Clayton said:


> Feminism is bad and so are feminists.


I am extremely critical of feminists, but I'd like to add to this "Sometimes".
Not all feminists and feminism is bad man. I mean, even if in practice and in name it sounds kind of annoying, it is for, by definition, equality.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 21, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Not all feminists and feminism is bad man. I mean, even if in practice and in name it sounds kind of annoying, it is for, by definition, equality.



"Not all feminists are bad" is something I hear so often it's not even funny.
Feminism is bad
If you are a feminist, you are bad.
PETA is bad
If you follow PETA, you are bad.

I support the humane treatment of animals and the end of rodeos but you don't find me going out and supporting PETA or SHARK or ALF lmfao, do you? No, because I'd rather not associate with fucking lunatics.

Feminists and feminism are bad and sexist, and are not pro-equality. Don't like it? Don't associate with that group.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 21, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Don't like it? Don't associate with that group.


I don't really like this statement because if I actually followed the idea that I shouldn't associate that which is frowned upon, then I wouldn't consider myself a furry or a brony.
Many people just as well would like to say that such things are bad because there are so many ridiculous and, to some, bad things that go on within each group. That does not mean one should dissociate themselves with them, because by definition, there's nothing wrong with said groups, just as by definition, there is nothing wrong with feminism.
Do not allow the negative you see to destroy your view of the likely good majority. Keep in mind that negative traits are far more noticeable to a human than good traits.

Also, comparing to PETA isn't really accurate because the group itself is an organization with, I believe, a leader. Meaning someone runs it and calls the shots on what the group does.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 21, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I don't really like this statement because if I actually followed the idea that I shouldn't associate that which is frowned upon, then I wouldn't consider myself a furry or a brony.
> Many people just as well would like to say that such things are bad because there are so many ridiculous and, to some, bad things that go on within each group. That does not mean one should dissociate themselves with them, because by definition, there's nothing wrong with said groups, just as by definition, there is nothing wrong with feminism.
> Do not allow the negative you see to destroy your view of the likely good majority. Keep in mind that negative traits are far more noticeable to a human than good traits.
> 
> Also, comparing to PETA isn't really accurate because the group itself is an organization with, I believe, a leader. Meaning someone runs it and calls the shots on what the group does.



No, the statement was that if you disagree with how extremist the group you associate with is, you shouldn't associate with it  Common sense I think.

PETA is run by many people. Many vegans won't even associate themselves with PETA because of how extreme they are.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 21, 2013)

Clayton said:


> No, the statement was that if you disagree with how extremist the group you associate with is, you shouldn't associate with it  Common sense I think.
> 
> PETA is run by many people. Many vegans won't even associate themselves with PETA because of how extreme they are.


But the term feminist, by definition, isn't extremist.
Furthermore, many people try to point to how bad furries and bronies are by showing really extreme things done within such groups. Feminists only appear to be extremist in the same manner.

Not that I associate myself with feminism, despite also being for equality.

I still think comparing feminism to PETA is a bit of a stretch. I can't quite think of the reason why, admittedly.


----------



## Willow (Dec 21, 2013)

People who hate on Christmas and other holidays because they're "consumerist" and everywhere are usually insufferable and boring. 

I've nothing against atheists, but I feel a lot of people are only atheist or alternatively Satanist to just be rebellious or cool. Do not start a religious debate.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 21, 2013)

Willow said:


> I've nothing against atheists, but I feel a lot of people are only atheist or alternatively Satanist to just be rebellious or cool.



Really? That's an interesting thought. I guess it's probably mostly based on the people you meet though. Pretty much everyone I've met is atheist because they just believe that. And I've never actually met a satanist o: I've heard of one but all I know is that he's really weird.


----------



## Pine (Dec 21, 2013)

Willow said:


> I've nothing against atheists, but I feel a lot of people are only atheist or alternatively Satanist to just be rebellious or cool.



Sadly, I believe this is too true.

I'm an atheist, and it really sucks occasionally being thrown into the same pool as euphoric neckbeards for my [lack of] beliefs.
Satanism is worse though, in my opinion. I can honestly say that all Satanists I've seen are just edgy attention whores.


----------



## Willow (Dec 21, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Really? That's an interesting thought. I guess it's probably mostly based on the people you meet though. Pretty much everyone I've met is atheist because they just believe that. And I've never actually met a satanist o: I've heard of one but all I know is that he's really weird.


I don't think Satanism is as big as it was. 

But I know a handful of people (not here mind you) who are atheist for really bad reasons. I get simply not believing and that's fine but of the ones I know, they're always trying to justify it or why they're so much better.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 21, 2013)

Willow said:


> they're always trying to justify it or why they're so much better.


I see this happen far too often and it annoys the heck out of me.

As for Satanists, I've met at least one person who claimed to be a Satanist. Really peculiar fellow. Not a bad dude really, but strange.
He confused me though, because he said he thought he was God and that he worshipped himself. Or thought he was Satan? I can't remember.


----------



## A_Darker_Prince (Dec 21, 2013)

Pine said:


> I'm not sure if this would be an unpopular opinion on these forums, but I can't stand The Lonely Island. They try too hard to be funny when they are the most unfunny group of morons ever, and everybody I know thinks they're comical geniuses.



They fall into the exact same category as Smosh, PewDiePie, Shane Dawson, Fred and the Annoying Orange, in my opinion.



Battlechili1 said:


> But the term feminist, by definition, isn't extremist.
> Furthermore, many people try to point to how bad furries and bronies are by showing really extreme things done within such groups. Feminists only appear to be extremist in the same manner.
> 
> Not that I associate myself with feminism, despite also being for equality.
> ...



I am for equality, as I have always stood by the notion that all men are created equal. I don't try to shove my lifestyle/religion down anyone's throat, and I don't like it when others try to shove theirs down the throats of others. Everyone has a right to live the way they want to live, and no one has the right to force others into living their way.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 21, 2013)

Willow said:


> But I know a handful of people (not here mind you) who are atheist for really bad reasons. I get simply not believing and that's fine but of the ones I know, they're always trying to justify it or why they're so much better.



Yeah, I get how people could do that. I've just never seen it! Weird :I But then again I only hang out with a bunch of really nice nerdy people. Very not neckbeard.


----------



## Willow (Dec 21, 2013)

Pine said:


> Sadly, I believe this is too true.
> 
> I'm an atheist, and it really sucks occasionally being thrown into the same pool as euphoric neckbeards for my [lack of] beliefs.
> Satanism is worse though, in my opinion. I can honestly say that all Satanists I've seen are just edgy attention whores.


I've haven't seen anyone who said they were for some time but then again, most of the people who claimed to be Satanists were that. And they were usually teenagers too so that only adds to the edgy attention whore thing. 

I think more people turned to Paganism and its various denominations though but they at least seem to be more chill about their beliefs. 



Battlechili1 said:


> I see this happen far too often and it annoys the heck out of me.
> 
> As for Satanists, I've met at least one person who claimed to be a Satanist. Really peculiar fellow. Not a bad dude really, but strange.
> He confused me though, because he said he thought he was God and that he worshipped himself. Or thought he was Satan? I can't remember.


Maybe he was God and secretly worshiped Satan? 



Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Yeah, I get how people could do that. I've just never seen it! Weird :I But then again I only hang out with a bunch of really nice nerdy people. Very not neckbeard.


I'm honestly not sure how I run into these people let alone make acquaintances with them.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 21, 2013)

Willow said:


> Maybe he was God and secretly worshiped Satan?



That sounds like the perfect story to write.



> I'm honestly not sure how I run into these people let alone make acquaintances with them.



:I I'm not sure how I avoid them. I always somehow avoid everyone who fits these awful stereotypes. Then I'm confused when I see things like your comment.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 21, 2013)

I've got nothing against Christians or Christianity on the whole, but people who try to correct you with "Don't say X-mas! Don't be ashamed of Christ's name! It's CHRISTmas!" can fuck right off.

I'm just going to start calling the holiday "Taco Bellmas" to these people.
That's what I'm going to do.


EDIT: I thought this was the "hate" thread.
Whoops.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 21, 2013)

Willow said:


> I've nothing against atheists, but I feel a lot of people are only atheist or alternatively Satanist to just be rebellious or cool. Do not start a religious debate.



Or maybe it's because we choose not to live a life of fear and intolerance. Perhaps we just don't like following an old ass book written by old ass dudes with sand up their asses, sitting in a desert, writing fairy tales that preach intolerance, hatred, slavery, rape, and homophobia.
Maybe we just want to live in 2014 and not still believe in that crap, maybe we don't support people living like neanderthals with neanderthal life views.
Ever think about that?


----------



## Willow (Dec 21, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Or maybe it's because we choose not to live a life of fear and intolerance. Perhaps we just don't like following an old ass book written by old ass dudes with sand up their asses, sitting in a desert, writing fairy tales that preach intolerance, hatred, slavery, rape, and homophobia.
> Maybe we just want to live in 2014 and not still believe in that crap, maybe we don't support people living like neanderthals with neanderthal life views.
> Ever think about that?


Obviously not 

Also, no religious debates.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 21, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Or maybe it's because we choose not to live a life of fear and intolerance. Perhaps we just don't like following an old ass book written by old ass dudes with sand up their asses, sitting in a desert, writing fairy tales that preach intolerance, hatred, slavery, rape, and homophobia.
> Maybe we just want to live in 2014 and not still believe in that crap, maybe we don't support people living like neanderthals with neanderthal life views.
> Ever think about that?





Willow said:


> *Do not start a religious debate.*


Oh well, he tried.
Not all religious people live in fear. Not all of them are intolerant. Maybe those stories have other interpretations. Maybe a religious person doesn't even believe in those stories or the ideas that they preach.

Also, Willow never stated that all atheists acted like that you know. He was referring to ones who believe such things out of defiance rather than actual belief (or lack thereof)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 21, 2013)

Clay's euphoria is showing.


----------



## Pine (Dec 21, 2013)

Quoting my post from another thread with a potential religious shitstorm brewing.



Pine said:


> Religion or no religion, people should just stick to whatever they want as long as they don't push it onto anybody else. You can't persecute an entire religion for the faults of the few evildoers that happened to be a part of that said religion. Having a belief doesn't make you a bad person, and having _no_ belief doesn't either. We are all human beings on the same planet, and our actions are based on who we are as people, not our beliefs.
> 
> Now that I got that out let's try not to get a religious shitstorm started. They are notorious for closing down threads.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 22, 2013)

Carnau said:


> I feel as though people shouldn't be judged for what spiritual path(s) they take throughout their lives, that is an incredibly personal thing for people and individuals alike.



Sure, as long as they *keep* it personal.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 22, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Also, Willow never stated that all atheists acted like that you know. He was referring to ones who believe such things out of defiance rather than actual belief (or lack thereof)



I don't know of any atheists that are atheists because they want to be rebellious
That would mean that Christianity is the norm, and atheists are rebelling from the norm
In fact, it's quite the opposite. You start off not believing/knowing of a god, and then you slowly but surely become more deluded and brainwashed over time.

So yeah, my unpopular opinion is that Christians and Christianity are both bad.


New unpopular opinion:
Animals are treated humanely on fur farms, and by trappers. oh wait that's not an opinion, it's a fact


----------



## Lobar (Dec 22, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> As for Satanists, I've met at least one person who claimed to be a Satanist. Really peculiar fellow. Not a bad dude really, but strange.
> He confused me though, because he said he thought he was God and that he worshipped himself. Or thought he was Satan? I can't remember.



LaVeyan Satanism, barf.  It's just Ayn Rand's philosophy with rituals and ceremony added.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 22, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Hard shell tacos are annoying to eat.
> 
> I am extremely critical of feminists, but I'd like to add to this "Sometimes".
> Not all feminists and feminism is bad man. I mean, even if in practice and in name it sounds kind of annoying, it is for, by definition, equality.


The worst hard taco shell are the ones in the grocery store that has the flat bottom so it will stand up by itself. Now thats an annoying hard shell taco to eat, as soon as you take a bite the whole bottom cracks in half and spills everywher and the angle of attack gets taco shell stuck between your teeth.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 22, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> As for Satanists, I've met at least one person who claimed to be a Satanist. Really peculiar fellow. Not a bad dude really, but strange.
> He confused me though, because he said he thought he was God and that he worshipped himself. Or thought he was Satan? I can't remember.



One of the doctrines is about worshipping "the god within yourself" or something. It's just a metaphor, indicating the most important person in your life should always be yourself. It's your own life after all. No real satanist (at least not LaVeyan) takes their satanic beliefs THAT seriously. And if they do, congrats to them, they've betrayed the very principles of what the philosophy is about. XD


----------



## Pine (Dec 22, 2013)

Speaking of tacos, I think Taco Bell sucks. I don't see why everybody is obsessed with that crap. I understand that the stuff is cheap but it all tastes bland.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 22, 2013)

Pine said:


> Speaking of tacos, I think Taco Bell sucks. I don't see why everybody is obsessed with that crap. I understand that the stuff is cheap but it all tastes bland.


I agree. I used to have their bean burritos; but lately, I have been getting more tortilla in my mouth than anything else.  It's almost like they put two small spoonfuls of beans and onions into a tortilla, wrap it up, and call it a burrito.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 22, 2013)

I heard that. Soft tacos are the only way I eat them. Though, I went to Taco Bell for the first time yesterday. Just got the chicken quesadilla, simple, but I liked it. Though I'm certain some people with severe social desirability bias would tell me it's because I'm a filthy American. I get that a lot when I say I like fast food joints. I just have a wide range of tastes. That includes cheap 1-2 star stuff.

Best food is street food though. Those kebabs from the corner vendors in New York? Though everyone says "man nothing like a New York hotdog". They taste no different from Ballpark franks. :/


----------



## Antronach (Dec 22, 2013)

Pets. I never want one. Either they need your constant attention because they want you to pay attemtion or they need your constant attention cause they want to do whatever.

It it 5:30. I want to go to bed a few hours ago. The cat wants to play since forever for forever.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I heard that. Soft tacos are the only way I eat them. Though, I went to Taco Bell for the first time yesterday. Just got the chicken quesadilla, simple, but I liked it. Though I'm certain some people with severe social desirability bias would tell me it's because I'm a filthy American. I get that a lot when I say I like fast food joints. I just have a wide range of tastes. That includes cheap 1-2 star stuff.


I fucking love McDonalds and Taco Bell.
Duncurr.

Does that mean I also don't enjoy a good home-cooked meal with real meat and real vegetables? Or some amazing sushi? Or some crazy-ass seafood items?
No, it doesn't.
But, some days, you just can't beat a $1 ranch wrap or a Taco Bell taco.


----------



## Pine (Dec 22, 2013)

Ugh, I haven't had fast food all year because of my New Year's resolution. You can bet your ass when it's January 1st, I'm driving 30 minutes to the nearest Arby's and ordering a beef n' cheddar with curly fries.

Oh yeah, and my unpopular opinion is that Arby's is the king of fast food restaurants.


----------



## Sar (Dec 22, 2013)

I think Windows 8 is much better of an interface than Windows 7. But this is because I have a memory and use launchy to find things on my computer.



Pine said:


> Speaking of tacos, I think Taco Bell sucks. I don't see why everybody is obsessed with that crap. I understand that the stuff is cheap but it all tastes bland.



Taco Bell doesn't really seem that big of a thing to me. It just seems to me like the McDonalds of mexican food.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 22, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> I think Windows 8 is much better of an interface than Windows 7. But this is because I have a memory and use launchy to find things on my computer.


I don't know why people have so much trouble finding things on windows 8. They do know there is a searchbar for finding things in your computer when you hit the start menu right?


----------



## Sar (Dec 22, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I don't know why people have so much trouble finding things on windows 8. They do know there is a searchbar for finding things in your computer when you hit the start menu right?



Whilst I partially agree, the Search bar is a piece of piss in both 7 and 8. Launchy is better for searching.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 22, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I don't know why people have so much trouble finding things on windows 8. They do know there is a searchbar for finding things in your computer when you hit the start menu right?


Pretty much this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTYet-qf1jo


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 22, 2013)

My dad has windows 8. There are adverts on the main page...


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 22, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Pretty much this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTYet-qf1jo


Took a look at the video, turns out I thought windows 7 was the one that used the green search bar (what a dumb way to differentiate between different versions).  I am using Windows 7, apologies for my misinterpretation.


----------



## Sar (Dec 22, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Pretty much this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTYet-qf1jo


None of this ever happened to me because I know how to turn off crap.



Fallowfox said:


> My dad has windows 8. There are adverts on the main page...


Also turn off-able.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 22, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> None of this ever happened to me because I know how to turn off crap.
> 
> 
> Also turn off-able.


They shouldn't have to be turned off in the first place.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 22, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> None of this ever happened to me because I know how to turn off crap.
> 
> 
> Also turn off-able.



Well, Microsoft DID say this interface was supposed to be user friendly.  I'm sure most users don't even know how to turn it off in the first place.


----------



## Sar (Dec 22, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Well, Microsoft DID say this interface was supposed to be user friendly.  I'm sure most users don't even know how to turn it off in the first place.





Raptros said:


> They shouldn't have to be turned off in the first place.


Things should be simpler for less-experienced users who can fuck up a system if they fondle around a bit.
But for me, I always go into services to debloat a PC. I never particularly cared for user-friendliness in settings if I know what I am doing.
Very unpopular opinion, indeed.


----------



## A_Darker_Prince (Dec 22, 2013)

Most of the shows on Cartoon Network (Adventure Time, Regular Show...Uncle Grandpa...) is utter trash.


----------



## Pine (Dec 22, 2013)

A_Darker_Prince said:


> Most of the shows on Cartoon Network (Adventure Time, Regular Show...Uncle Grandpa...) is utter trash.



Adventure Time is kind of stupid, but it still manages to be enjoyable. Other than that, I definitely have to agree with you. I would hate to sound like the "herpaderp 90's kid!", but Cartoon Network was at its prime during the days of Dexter, Courage, PPG, EEnE, etc.


----------



## Sar (Dec 22, 2013)

Pine said:


> Adventure Time is kind of stupid, but it still manages to be enjoyable. Other than that, I definitely have to agree with you. I would hate to sound like the "herpaderp 90's kid!", but Cartoon Network was at its prime during the days of Dexter, Courage, PPG, EEnE, etc.


Don't forget about Cow & Chicken!


----------



## Lucient (Dec 22, 2013)

I liked angry beavers and Rocko's modern life myself


----------



## Pine (Dec 22, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> Don't forget about Cow & Chicken!



Oh man, how the hell could I forget them? I should be punished.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 22, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> Don't forget about Cow & Chicken!


Or Ed, Edd, n Eddy!  That show was filled to the brim with creativity!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 22, 2013)

I couldn't get behind Ed, Edd, and Eddy, speaking of unpopular opinions.
Or Courage.
Or Invader Zim.

They were all way too "lolrandum" for my taste.


----------



## Pine (Dec 22, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Or Ed, Edd, n Eddy!  That show was filled to the brim with creativity!



EEnE = Ed, Edd, n Eddy

I can't forget my favorite childhood cartoon.


----------



## Sar (Dec 22, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Or Invader Zim.



My girlfriend loves Invader Zim. I think it's an alright show, but I couldn't really get into it.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 22, 2013)

EEnE was terrible.

speaking of unpopular opinions


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 22, 2013)

I liked Ed, Edd, and Eddy when I was younger. (though I had a grandpa who hated it) Nowadays though its just really stupid imo. Though I do respect it for what it was.


----------



## Sar (Dec 22, 2013)

Lucient said:


> I liked angry beavers and Rocko's modern life myself



I thought they were absolutely terrible.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 22, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> I thought they were absolutely terrible.



Well you're just a spooty spoot-headed spoot >:C


----------



## dialup (Dec 22, 2013)

The Boondock Saints was a really boring, uninteresting movie.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 22, 2013)

Soul Eater isn't all that great.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 22, 2013)

Big Bang Theory is a very bad show.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 22, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Big Bang Theory is a very bad show.



I disagree but that's not a terribly unpopular opinion :I A lot of people I know think that too.


----------



## Percy (Dec 22, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Big Bang Theory is a very bad show.


I see a lot of people who find all of the characters of the show to be annoying.

Personally, I don't hate it, but don't have much of an opinion on it.


----------



## Ley (Dec 22, 2013)

I support the death penalty.


----------



## Pine (Dec 22, 2013)

Zooey Deschanel is an annoying cunt.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 23, 2013)

Pine said:


> Zooey Deschanel is an annoying cunt.



Man, she is so cute that I want to like her, but I haven't liked any of the movies or shows I've seen her in, and I can't stand She and Him.

But she is _so cute_. Dammit, self, are we really _this _shallow?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 23, 2013)

A show people generally like sucks ass.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 23, 2013)

P. Diddy is hilarious. Alot of people I know hate him, and I think they are confusing him with Kanye West.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Dec 23, 2013)

d.batty said:


> P. Diddy is hilarious. Alot of people I know hate him, and I think they are confusing him with Kanye West.



Haha, I sometimes mistake them (they really do look alike), which enrages my brother. x3

Puff Diddy Dirty Money actually surprised me by having a work ethic I can respect. If he's working, he expects his staff to work as hard as he does.


----------



## Fawna (Dec 23, 2013)

I didn't have an issue with Windows Vista.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 23, 2013)

Fawna said:


> I didn't have an issue with Windows Vista.


Me neither, had it 4 years perfectly fine. I refuse to go near windows 8 though.. horrid thing.


----------



## Pine (Dec 23, 2013)

Mac n Cheese from the box is delicious


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 23, 2013)

Pine said:


> Mac n Cheese from the box is delicious



Is this actually an unpopular opinion :u Cuz there goes my childhood :C


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 23, 2013)

Saturday Night Live is not funny.
It's a ton of shit-humored people flailing about on live TV, I've only actually laughed at it once or twice.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 24, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Saturday Night Live is not funny.
> It's a ton of shit-humored people flailing about on live TV, I've only actually laughed at it once or twice.



It _used_ to be funny.  I guess they figured that SNL was now such a late-night television icon that they no longer needed to spend money on such frivolous things as writers to maintain viewership.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 24, 2013)

Lobar said:


> It _used_ to be funny.  I guess they figured that SNL was now such a late-night television icon that they no longer needed to spend money on such frivolous things as writers to maintain viewership.



_Did _it actually used to be funny, or do we collectively only really remember the funny bits now? I only pay attention to it lately when there's bands on that I like, but I've sat and watched some of the 'best of' classic bits, and the only ones I found entertaining at _all _were the fake commercials. I found very few of the regular skits actually funny.

It seems like for most of the show's run it's been mostly crap with just enough entertaining bits to keep people watching and _hoping_. But I haven't been watching it with any real dedication. It could well be that it's gone from 'only rarely funny' to 'just give up now'.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 24, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> _Did _it actually used to be funny, or do we collectively only really remember the funny bits now? I only pay attention to it lately when there's bands on that I like, but I've sat and watched some of the 'best of' classic bits, and the only ones I found entertaining at _all _were the fake commercials. I found very few of the regular skits actually funny.
> 
> It seems like for most of the show's run it's been mostly crap with just enough entertaining bits to keep people watching and _hoping_. But I haven't been watching it with any real dedication. It could well be that it's gone from 'only rarely funny' to 'just give up now'.



It was pretty consistently funny up until the mid-90's, and has been on kind of a slow descent ever since.

You're right in that the commercials were always the best bits, though.


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 24, 2013)

In the grand scheme of things I really have nothing to complain about, and I'm a little bitch for ever thinking that I've got it rough.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 26, 2013)

I think it's time I came out to say it.

*ahem* Pregnancy and expansion fetishes are not creepy or gross. In fact it should seem more natural to find heavier women attractive, because the idea of skinny girls is not just a recent invention, but also imposing ridiculous standards on girls and women today.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 26, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I think it's time I came out to say it.
> 
> *ahem* Pregnancy and expansion fetishes are not creepy or gross. In fact it should seem more natural to find heavier women attractive, because the idea of skinny girls is not just a recent invention, but also imposing ridiculous standards on girls and women today.


"Heavy" and "expansion" are two _totally_ different ballparks.

And not everyone wants a screaming, squealing, pooping, pissing little copy of their genetics.
Pregnancy is like babies and expansion, combined.
And then you have the whole "there's a little creature squirming around inside me" thing, to go along with that.
_Eugh._ Nothx.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 26, 2013)

Well, pregnancy isn't exactly fat.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Well, pregnancy isn't exactly fat.



But it's still not creepy or gross. It's only natural and beautiful (Before the actual birthing process. *shutters*)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 26, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> But it's still not creepy or gross. It's only natural and beautiful (Before the actual birthing process. *shutters*)


It can be creepy or gross.
I find it extremely creepy and gross.

But... personal standards, I guess.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 26, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> "Heavy" and "expansion" are two _totally_ different ballparks.
> 
> And not everyone wants a screaming, squealing, pooping, pissing little copy of their genetics.
> Pregnancy is like babies and expansion, combined.
> ...



And the fact that it can, y'know, kill or cripple you. Pregnancy is _terrifying_.

_But_, I can see how the reproductive aspect of pregnancy might appeal to people. It's something there's a biological drive to do. I don't get the appeal of an actual pregnancy _fetish_, but it's not out of nowhere.

Expansion confuses the hell out of me, though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2013)

...do you mean 'shudder'?

and I agree, of all things people fetishise, the quintessential symbol of fertility is the least mysterious.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 26, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> And the fact that it can, y'know, kill or cripple you. Pregnancy is _terrifying_.
> 
> _But_, I can see how the reproductive aspect of pregnancy might appeal to people. It's something there's a biological drive to do. I don't get the appeal of an actual pregnancy _fetish_, but it's not out of nowhere.
> 
> Expansion confuses the hell out of me, though.


The stage of being pregnant reminds me a lot of expansion, as the stomach swells and tends to look not unlike something I'd see in someone's air pump fetish art.
So that already kind of pushes my "NOPE" button hardcore.

But then you factor the children aspect into it, and I just kind of backflip out of the building.

But I have like absolutely no procreation drive, whatsoever, so it kind of is a weird concept to my particular brain. Lol.


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 26, 2013)

I think pregnancy is cool from like, a scientific standpoint. I don't knock anybody's sexual preferences since mine are weird enough as it is, but I don't think it's "normal" to be turned on by pregnancy just because it's the product of sex. This is coming from the dude with pages of furry porn stowed away on his faves list, so feel free to ignore me x3


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 26, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> And the fact that it can, y'know, kill or cripple you. Pregnancy is _terrifying_.
> 
> _But_, I can see how the reproductive aspect of pregnancy might appeal to people. It's something there's a biological drive to do. I don't get the appeal of an actual pregnancy _fetish_, but it's not out of nowhere.
> 
> Expansion confuses the hell out of me, though.



Ever heard Sir Mix-A-Lot's _Baby Got Back_?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 26, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Ever heard Sir Mix-A-Lot's _Baby Got Back_?


That's a song about skinny women with fat asses.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 26, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> That's a song about skinny women with fat asses.



Which is a central part of expansion fetishes. (By the way, that's a popular look in Africa) It's kind of like a skinny girl with bigger breasts, which is fine, unless this happens:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJ4zdMHCPxA


----------



## Machine (Dec 26, 2013)

"Cure Autism" campaigns are almost as annoying as PETA.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 26, 2013)

Machine said:


> "Cure Autism" campaigns are almost as annoying as PETA.



I actually agree wholeheartedly with that, especially when they say they can "cure" Autism. There's no "cure" for it, it's just something we have to deal with it. No need to treat it like a fucking disease.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 26, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Which is a central part of expansion fetishes. (By the way, that's a popular look in Africa) It's kind of like a skinny girl with bigger breasts, which is fine, unless this happens:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJ4zdMHCPxA


Coming from someone who's dated someone with an expansion fetish

You're full of shit.

Fat is fat
Pregnancy is pregnancy

Neither of those have to do with expansion.

Also it kinda is creepy to sexualize someone with child. That's like massive grey area to pedophilia for me in a way.

Just sayin'


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Coming from someone who's dated someone with an expansion fetish
> 
> You're full of shit.
> 
> ...



It's attraction to the woman who's carrying the baby, not the baby itself.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 26, 2013)

There's only one aspect of pregnancy I like and if you've seen my drawings, you can probably tell. But the rest of it is 100% unattractive to me.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> There's only one aspect of pregnancy I like and if you've seen my drawings, you can probably tell. But the rest of it is 100% unattractive to me.



I haven't seen them, you'd have to link me to them.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 26, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> It's attraction to the woman who's carrying the baby, not the baby itself.



And they wouldn't be attracted to the woman if she were not carrying the baby.

It's like a two-fer deal or some shit.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 26, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Which is a central part of expansion fetishes. (By the way, that's a popular look in Africa) It's kind of like a skinny girl with bigger breasts, which is fine, unless this happens:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJ4zdMHCPxA


Expansion is still wildly different, though. I naturally have a very curvy figure when I'm skinny, because genetics. (I have a curvy figure any time, but the point stands.)

Actually, that video you linked is more akin to expansion.
Or this.

Not quite the same as a "curvy" figure, which is more akin to this or this.

The difference lies in the "extreme", figure-distorting nature of expansion, which is more fantasy than anything that tends to actually exist (except in extreme morbid obesity cases and extreme cosmetic surgery cases I guess).


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> And they wouldn't be attracted to the woman if she were not carrying the baby.



I would.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 26, 2013)

...This conversation is gross.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow, this thread turned into creepy fetish shit territory. 

I also like that TransformerRobot, being a MAN, finds pregnancy sexy. Try saying that being the gender that actually carries the child and has to give BIRTH to it.


*
BACK ON TOPIC*

I like Jim Carrey Grinch movie. I don't love it, I just like it. Some of the humor is kinda funny. And I like how they threw in a backstory about bullying that explains his attitude. But it gets ruined in the end when he becomes "good", if you could call that good. I liked him better when he was blowing stuff up.


----------



## Kosdu (Dec 26, 2013)

There are far worse things. Diapers and scat.

For fuck sake, when I look for furry porn on tumblr I get those disgusting abberations or I get fat sweaty men, or I get something equally disturbing: underage furry porn. Fuck that.


I do not see how anyone could think that underage furry porn is okay. At all. It's not.
I imagine thinking about someone fapping to my nephew and I think of disfiguring their form.


Yes, I'm a bit angry right now.

(oh shit I thought this was the "Things You Don't Understand" thread) -.-


----------



## Hewge (Dec 26, 2013)

You guys are probably leading this thread down a path which will get it locked.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 26, 2013)

Okay, sure, unpopular opinion time.

I think deviled eggs taste like shit.
Also, guacamole.


Another:
I don't think art should cost five newborn children and a goat.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 26, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I would.



Because it's not your fetish. DUH


----------



## Percy (Dec 26, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I think deviled eggs taste like shit.


Eggs in general are pretty bad to me.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Because it's not your fetish. DUH



It is, actually. Who says I can't have more than 1 fetish?

I can find sexiness in almost any body type.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 26, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> I like Jim Carrey Grinch movie. I don't love it, I just like it. Some of the humor is kinda funny. And I like how they threw in a backstory about bullying that explains his attitude. But it gets ruined in the end when he becomes "good", if you could call that good. I liked him better when he was blowing stuff up.



That movie terrified me as a child (mostly because of Carrey). Especially the termites part :C


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 26, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> That movie terrified me as a child (mostly because of Carrey). Especially the termites part :C



Seriously? -_-


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 26, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Seriously? -_-



Yes. Seriously. >:U


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 26, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Yes. Seriously. >:U



How old were you when you say it, 3?


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 26, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> How old were you when you say it, 3?



I actually don't remember exactly :U Old enough to remember how I felt about it, I guess. But then again, I was scared of lots of things. :s


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 26, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> I actually don't remember exactly :U Old enough to remember how I felt about it, I guess. But then again, I was scared of lots of things. :s



Figures.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 26, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Seriously? -_-





TransformerRobot said:


> How old were you when you say it, 3?





TransformerRobot said:


> Figures.



Wow. Aren't we of the prickish nature today Mr. World 8 of Mario 3 was scurry as shit?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Wow. Aren't we of the prickish nature today Mr. World 8 of Mario 3 was scurry as shit?


I was going to mention that, but I was slow on the draw. Lol.

Dark Land still has the best music in the entire game.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Wow. Aren't we of the prickish nature today Mr. World 8 of Mario 3 was scurry as shit?



The difference is that Jim Carrey as The Grinch was silly and comical, whereas Dark Land was disproportionately gruesome for an E rated game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 26, 2013)

Whatever, TFR.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> That world... So. Fucking. Hard.



Well, it does have us fighting Bowser on his own turf, and Bowser goes all-out for before we arrive.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 26, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Dark Land was disproportionately gruesome for an E rated game.


Which... is somehow worse than the flying bird head boss in Mario 2, or Monster Party, or the last area of Blaster Master?


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 26, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I think deviled eggs taste like shit.



You haven't had my daddies deviled eggs. If you even don't like those, we can no longer be friends. q.q


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 26, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Which... is somehow worse than the flying bird head boss in Mario 2, or Monster Party, or the last area of Blaster Master?



I haven't seen the last area of Blaster Master, but yes, Monster Party is worse.

Look, I just don't scare easily, so when I see people afraid of things that aren't intended to scare us I think it's silly.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 26, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> It is, actually. Who says I can't have more than 1 fetish?
> 
> I can find sexiness in almost any body type.


Now you're just lying about finding the woman attractive without the child. Congrats. You're a step away from a pedophile


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 26, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Which... is somehow worse than the flying bird head boss in Mario 2, or Monster Party, or the last area of Blaster Master?



Or Bacterion. x-x


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Or Bacterion. x-x


I actually didn't find him to be scary. Lol.

And Blaster Master's womb level I almost entirely blame on the music.
Because that fucking music, man.
Try listening to that alone, in the dark, in your room as a 6-year-old in the middle of the night.
Shit still gives me the creeps.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 26, 2013)

We gotta get this back on topic...

Uh...

Mean women aren't bitches. They're mares.

Nightmares.

But on a serious note. Modern cartoons aren't that bad to me. I love the more acid trippy shit like Flapjack, Gumball, and Adventure Time. I ESPECIALLY love Steven Universe.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> But on a serious note. Modern cartoons aren't that bad to me. I love the more acid trippy shit like Flapjack, Gumball, and Adventure Time. I ESPECIALLY love Steven Universe.



I love adventure time! But Idunno where to find them! :C I watched the first season on Netflix but that's all there is there :c And I don't have a tv that I can record things, even if I do get that channel (which I'm pretty sure I don't ;c )


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 26, 2013)

Soapy scents and flowery scents smell better than food scents, in terms of lotions and perfumes.

Unless they had a smoked meat (not bacon) scent, because that would be god tier.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 26, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Soapy scents and flowery scents smell better than food scents, in terms of lotions and perfumes.


Japanese cherry blossom ftw. Can't get enough


----------



## Sar (Dec 26, 2013)

So this thread has become a place to get away with discussing your pregnancy fetish because its your "unpopular opinion"?

No one really gives a shit about your fetish here. You just make yourself sound like a fucking creep.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Japanese cherry blossom ftw. Can't get enough



My sister always buys this cherry almond lotion. Smells so nice. But I prefer the scent of foods more though.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> My sister always buys this cherry almond lotion. Smells so nice. But I prefer the scent of foods more though.


i'm on the fence. Some days i want to smell like strawberries and others i want to smell like a waterfall... which doesn't smell like a waterfall


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> i'm on the fence. Some days i want to smell like strawberries and others i want to smell like a waterfall... which doesn't smell like a waterfall


Speaking of, I fucking love those artificial water scents.

Cherry blossoms are pretty awesome, too. I had an entire set with spray, lotion, and I think body wash that smelled like cherry blossoms at one point.

I will say that I do like vanilla, though, in terms of food scents.
And sometimes the "sugar cookie / sugar cake" whatever scents, depending on what they are.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 26, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Speaking of, I fucking love those artificial water scents.
> 
> Cherry blossoms are pretty awesome, too. I had an entire set with spray, lotion, and I think body wash that smelled like cherry blossoms at one point.
> 
> ...



Food scents I'll always love when it comes to candles.
Apples
Pumpkin Pie
Vanilla

except Cinnamon. Fuck cinnamon. I can't stand that shit.


----------



## Percy (Dec 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> except Cinnamon. Fuck cinnamon. I can't stand that shit.


Cinnamon's wonderful so long as it's not too strong. .-.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 26, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> So this thread has become a place to get away with discussing your pregnancy fetish because its your "unpopular opinion"?
> 
> No one really gives a shit about your fetish here. You just make yourself sound like a fucking creep.



That's what makes my opinion of it unpopular. So go ahead, call me a creep, but at least I know I'm not doing anything wrong.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 26, 2013)

Percy said:


> Cinnamon's wonderful so long as it's not too strong. .-.


That seems scents-able :B



TransformerRobot said:


> That's what makes my opinion of it  unpopular. So go ahead, call me a creep, but at least I know I'm not  doing anything wrong.



No one is saying you're doing something wrong. It's just that you  were wrong in stating that it's not creepy and likened it to expansion.

which I guess can be counted as doing something wrong by being wrong?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 26, 2013)

I really like the smell of garlic. Makes me amazed at how many people hate that smell.


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 26, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I really like the smell of garlic. Makes me amazed at how many people hate that smell.



All your friends must be vampires because garlic smells heavenly <3

I feel the same way about the taste and smell of vinegar, everybody hates it but I can't get enough.


----------



## Percy (Dec 26, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I really like the smell of garlic. Makes me amazed at how many people hate that smell.


The smell is not as great as the taste is. Mmmmm.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 27, 2013)

Matt Conner said:


> I feel the same way about the taste and smell of vinegar, everybody hates it but I can't get enough.



You obviously haven't been to Italy. They use vinegar like we use butter!


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 27, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> You obviously haven't been to Italy. They use vinegar like we use butter!


dude. balsamic vinaigrette with olive oil, and fresh bread to dip it in? I'm all about that shit.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 27, 2013)

Vinegar is just common use here. No hate.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 27, 2013)

Vinegar makes me think of corpses before it does food, oddly enough.

I think a sucker that looks like a severed fish head is an _excellent_ gift to get for Christmas.


----------



## Percy (Dec 27, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Vinegar makes me think of corpses before it does food, oddly enough.


I can't stand the smell of it. The custodians at my dorm seem to use it a lot, smells awful.


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 27, 2013)

Percy said:


> I can't stand the smell of it. The custodians at my dorm seem to use it a lot, smells awful.


tch, lucky. At least your custodians actually clean...somebody pooped in our shower and it took them like a week to get rid of it T.T


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 27, 2013)

Percy said:


> I can't stand the smell of it. The custodians at my dorm seem to use it a lot, smells awful.


Thats because it is cheaper than say windex and such. Does the same job but its hella cheaper.

I used to use vinegar to clean my lizard cages back in the day because you cant use bleach or cleaning solutions with live animals.


----------



## Sar (Dec 27, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> That's what makes my opinion of it unpopular. So go ahead, call me a creep, but at least I know I'm not doing anything wrong.



Regardless, FAF is not a place to scream it from.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 27, 2013)

Cyndaquil is a very overrated starter.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 27, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Cyndaquil is a very overrated starter.


You are dead to me. :V

Edit:  I would tell you why I really like Cyndaquil and it's evolutions, but there is a story behind it that would take a good wall of text to make.


----------



## Sar (Dec 27, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Cyndaquil is a very overrated starter.



So is Squirtle. Charmander is the best starter pokemon.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 27, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Cyndaquil is a very overrated starter.



But he's such a cutie! :C

I don't disagree though.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 27, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> Charmander is the best starter pokemon.



Say that a little louder, I couldn't hear you over all of these rocks sliding around.

Here's an opinion; Pokemon is unfair and unbalanced, and it's good that way.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 27, 2013)

Pokemon never really was that great


----------



## Aleu (Dec 27, 2013)

Taco Bell has fantastic food


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm an artist and I don't want to be employed in the art field.
I'd rather just keep it as my personal hobby. (Unless someone wants to pay me for things I've already created for myself.)


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 27, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Taco Bell has fantastic food


I'm sorry, but I couldn't disagree more.  I tried their burritos, and it's made up of at least 60% tortilla.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 27, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I'm sorry, but I couldn't disagree more.  I tried their burritos, and it's made up of at least 60% tortilla.



I don't eat their burritos because I don't like burritos. 

Though the nachos, Crunchwrap, gorditas/chalupas, everything else is amazing. Especially that new nacho wrap thing.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't like spicy foods, even if it's a little I'm immediately turned off by it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 27, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I'm sorry, but I couldn't disagree more.  I tried their burritos, and it's made up of at least 60% tortilla.


Their soft tacos and nachos bell grande are amazing, though.



NerdyMunk said:


> I don't like spicy foods, even if it's a little I'm immediately turned off by it.


I can deal with a little heat, because a little heat can be fun. Just enough to create a tingly feeling in your mouth.

But I have a horribly low tolerance, and anything overpowering just becomes annoying.
Not so much for the pain, but because it masks the actual flavor of everything else.

Actually, I guess I shouldn't say that my tolerance is low, because I managed to not break a sweat at some hot sauce that made my friend's husband cry and throw up.
But more so that I just don't like it over a really low level.


----------



## KaoriMatsunori (Dec 28, 2013)

I listen to KPOP because it feels good


----------



## Icky (Dec 28, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> I love adventure time! But Idunno where to find them! :C I watched the first season on Netflix but that's all there is there :c And I don't have a tv that I can record things, even if I do get that channel (which I'm pretty sure I don't ;c )



*descends on a golden cloud of angel dust*

http://www.watchcartoononline.com/anime/adventure-time

(The site _looks_ like a buggy virus-fest, but it's fine if you don't click anything dumb. I use it for my pony and Gravity Falls fixes.)


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 28, 2013)

Icky said:


> *descends on a golden cloud of angel dust*
> 
> http://www.watchcartoononline.com/anime/adventure-time
> 
> (The site _looks_ like a buggy virus-fest, but it's fine if you don't click anything dumb. I use it for my pony and Gravity Falls fixes.)



:U Thank you, Icky, thou God of stupid yet fantastic cartoons


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 28, 2013)

World Ends With You was garbage.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 28, 2013)

I find it kind of disturbing to see little girls playing with toy babies. I mean, why do they have to start thinking about childcare at such a young age? I never played with toy babies and I turned out fine.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 28, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I find it kind of disturbing to see little girls playing with toy babies. I mean, why do they have to start thinking about childcare at such a young age? I never played with toy babies and I turned out fine.


I played with baby dolls as a kid, and now I fucking hate babies as an adult, and don't ever want any.

The system works.


----------



## Willow (Dec 28, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I find it kind of disturbing to see little girls playing with toy babies. I mean, why do they have to start thinking about childcare at such a young age? I never played with toy babies and I turned out fine.


I'm pretty sure most little girls only see it as another cute doll to play with and not prepping them for childcare


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 28, 2013)

"Check your privilege" translates to "Punch me in the mouth".


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 28, 2013)

Skim milk is the best beverage to have with any type of pasta.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> World Ends With You was garbage.


As soon as I read this I made a face of "Whaaa? *crying inside*" but then I remembered I never played it.
I just knew I really wanted to play the game and I liked its style.
Its that bad?
A friend of mine owns it and he keeps complaining about the main character being too emo or something.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Dec 28, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Taco Bell has fantastic food



I refuse to believe that this is an unpopular opinion

Their doritos taco is literally the best




Kit H. Ruppell said:


> "Check your privilege" translates to "Punch me in the mouth".



This isn't unpopular either it's depressingly common


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 28, 2013)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> This isn't unpopular either it's depressingly common


"depressingly"
If it is common I don't see how its a depressing thought.
As if someone's social/economic situation forbids them from having an opinion/commenting on something and that opinion/comment having weight.
Not that I agree with the punching someone part. Violence doesn't help things.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Dec 28, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> "depressingly"
> If it is common I don't see how its a depressing thought.
> As if someone's social/economic situation forbids them from having an opinion/commenting on something and that opinion/comment having weight.
> Not that I agree with the punching someone part. Violence doesn't help things.



The fact that he's actively refusing to "check his privilege" when called out on whatever behaviour inspired that quote and going so extreme to say anyone who call him out on racism/sexism/queerphobia/WHATEVER needs to be "punched in the mouth" is pretty awful

and even more depressing is that you're defending it with "well that's his opinion" like wow okay guess being an opinion makes it free of criticism


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 28, 2013)

You don't even know what he said to the person...



Battlechili1 said:


> As soon as I read this I made a face of "Whaaa? *crying inside*" but then I remembered I never played it.
> I just knew I really wanted to play the game and I liked its style.
> Its that bad?
> A friend of mine owns it and he keeps complaining about the main character being too emo or something.



Well seeing as I'm posting that here, I'm clearly a minority on the matter. I thought that much like all post SNES Square JRPG's (save for 3) it was rubbish. 
You might like it, I sure as Hell didn't. Nothing about it.



Aleu said:


> I don't eat their burritos because I don't like burritos.
> 
> Though the nachos, Crunchwrap, gorditas/chalupas, everything else is amazing. Especially that new nacho wrap thing.



I REALLY like their quesadillas.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 28, 2013)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> The fact that he's actively refusing to "check his privilege" when called out on whatever behaviour inspired that quote and going so extreme to say anyone who call him out on racism/sexism/queerphobia/WHATEVER needs to be "punched in the mouth" is pretty awful


"Check your privilege" can be the snottiest cop-out. It's turned into a fallback catchphrase for when activists have nothing better to say. It's essentially an accusatory remark blindly saying "You don't have any problems and therefore you have no right to an opinion". It's one thing to call someone out on being a bigoted douche and another entirely to sound like a giant douche yourself.



> and even more depressing is that you're defending it with "well that's his opinion" like wow okay guess being an opinion makes it free of criticism


I don't really think that Battlechill is defending any opinion other than "people who use this phrase as a cop-out are giant walking douchebags".


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> World Ends With You was garbage.



Best NDS game ever


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 28, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Best NDS game ever...is Contra 4



I agree.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 28, 2013)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> The fact that he's actively refusing to "check his privilege" when called out on whatever behaviour inspired that quote and going so extreme to say anyone who call him out on racism/sexism/queerphobia/WHATEVER needs to be "punched in the mouth" is pretty awful
> 
> and even more depressing is that you're defending it with "well that's his opinion" like wow okay guess being an opinion makes it free of criticism


Well first I don't think anyone should "check their privilege."
I feel like someone's social/economic situation is very often unimportant when they are expressing an opinion or have a comment on a subject.
I would think the quote was inspired by the people who use it in the manner that Runefox said. Constantly, especially on Tumblr, whenever I see the quote its being used to tell someone that they basically can't have an opinion on a subject because they're too rich, or they're white, or they're a man, or they're a Christian, or some combination of those. Its pretty annoying and not really true. I won't deny the possibility that someone's opinion/views could be influenced by how they were raised/what they grew up being, however I doubt that's only it and it often is said without people actually knowing the lives of the people expressing said views.
People can call someone out on racism/sexism/etc, however saying "Check your privilege" is NOT the way to do it.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 28, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> (...) they basically can't have an opinion on a subject because they're too rich, or they're white, or they're a man, or they're a Christian, or some combination of those. Its pretty annoying and not really true.


Cue Tybalt saying that members of these groups actually can't have an opinion because they are oppressors in 3... 2... 1...

EDIT: 



			
				Battlechill1 said:
			
		

> That's not how you spell Solatorobo: Red the Hunter.


I totally missed out on this one... It was here on the shelves for like a month before it disappeared forever. :<


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 28, 2013)

Fuck communication! \:3/


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 28, 2013)

EDIT: 
Oh yeah! I thought Final Fantasy IV was boring.
So there's an unpopular opinion.


XoPachi said:


> Y
> Well seeing as I'm posting that here, I'm clearly a minority on the matter. I thought that much like all post SNES Square JRPG's (save for 3) it was rubbish.
> You might like it, I sure as Hell didn't. Nothing about it.


Well I guess I'll find out when I get it.
Too many other games I want to play first though. Just got Kingdom Hearts 1.5 and the Ico and Shadow of the Collossus HD Collection is soon to come in...So I'm gonna be busy for a while with games.
I havent' played too many SNES Square RPGs, however I did like what I played of Final Fantasy V and FF: VI (I thought IV was boring).


Kitsune Cross said:


> Best NDS game ever


That's not how you spell Solatorobo: Red the Hunter.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Dec 28, 2013)

Runefox said:


> "Check your privilege" can be the snottiest cop-out. It's turned into a fallback catchphrase for when activists have nothing better to say. It's essentially an accusatory remark blindly saying "You don't have any problems and therefore you have no right to an opinion". It's one thing to call someone out on being a bigoted douche and another entirely to sound like a giant douche yourself.
> 
> 
> I don't really think that Battlechill is defending any opinion other than "people who use this phrase as a cop-out are giant walking douchebags".



"Mentioning that someone has literally no experience with a certain kind of oppression and therefor their opinions on the subject are uneducated is a total copout and makes you a douche"

We're not in the third grade, it's time to understand that not everyone's opinion is as valid or educated as everyone else's. If a straight dude starts going on about how he doesn't see how queerphobic remarks are offensive it's like 100% valid for me to say "well that's because you're in a privileged position, you've never faced institutionalized discrimination because of your sexuality and literally the worst thing that will happen to you because of it is someone hurting your feelings on the internet. If you were a sexual minority you would have a better understanding of why saying 'that's so gay' is legitimately hurtful" but yeah no I guess I deserve to be punched in the mouth for challenging this straight dude's view


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 28, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> That's not how you spell Solatorobo: Red the Hunter.



But it was a piss easy cutscene riddled button masher... :c


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 28, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Cue Tybalt saying that members of these groups actually can't have an opinion because they are oppressors in 3... 2... 1...



I think the bigger problem is that they haven't necessarily experienced the racism/homophobia/discrimination firsthand themselves and there are many instances in which these people are insensitive or deluded about the situation because of their lack of experiences. That's not in any way to say that "check your privilege" is a good (or even acceptable) way to deal with that or even respond to it at all, but it is something to consider about people having opinions. Not that those opinions should be discredited completely or anything, but it's still something to keep in mind.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 28, 2013)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> "Mentioning that someone has literally no experience with a certain kind of oppression and therefor their opinions on the subject are uneducated is a total copout and makes you a douche"
> 
> We're not in the third grade, it's time to understand that not everyone's opinion is as valid or educated as everyone else's. If a straight dude starts going on about how he doesn't see how queerphobic remarks are offensive it's like 100% valid for me to say "well that's because you're in a privileged position, you've never faced institutionalized discrimination because of your sexuality and literally the worst thing that will happen to you because of it is someone hurting your feelings on the internet. If you were a sexual minority you would have a better understanding of why saying 'that's so gay' is legitimately hurtful" but yeah no I guess I deserve to be punched in the mouth for challenging this straight dude's view





Runefox said:


> Cue Tybalt saying that members of these groups actually can't have an opinion because they are oppressors in 3... 2... 1...



HOLY dogshit!

Runefox, quick! What the fuck are the winning Powerball numbers!?!??! :O
Your new theme.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 28, 2013)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> "Mentioning that someone has literally no experience with a certain kind of oppression and therefor their opinions on the subject are uneducated is a total copout and makes you a douche"


It's not _mentioning_ it. It's A) *assuming* that they have no experience, B) *assuming* they have no education on the subject, and C) coming off as a complete asshole by turning your nose up at them.



> We're not in the third grade, it's time to understand that not everyone's opinion is as valid or educated as everyone else's.


And that gives you the right to be aggressive and accusatory, thus furthering the fuel in the collective fire that is the negative image of feminism that you are militant?



> If a straight dude starts going on about how he doesn't see how queerphobic remarks are offensive it's like 100% valid for me to say "well that's because you're in a privileged position, you've never faced institutionalized discrimination because of your sexuality and literally the worst thing that will happen to you because of it is someone hurting your feelings on the internet. If you were a sexual minority you would have a better understanding of why saying 'that's so gay' is legitimately hurtful" but yeah no I guess I deserve to be punched in the mouth for challenging this straight dude's view


Saying it like that is completely different from simply saying "Check your privilege".

Neanderthal: That's so gay.
You: Check your privilege!
Neanderthal: What?
You: Scum.
Neanderthal: *totally in the right to punch you in the face*


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> But it was a piss easy cutscene riddled button masher... :c


This is true.
But the button mashing was still fun and in fights pressing A alone wouldn't let you win. You'd still have to dodge attacks and it did give you the option later on to change your mecha and have different kinds of attacks. (though that came in rather late imo). You could also debatebly say the cutscenes were fun to read, depending upon who you are. I loved the characters and had fun reading the dialogue myself.

I'll definitely admit to the game being too easy though. I heard they tested the game on pre-schoolers, however I also heard that the next game is going to be aimed more towards adults. So perhaps the next one will be harder.


Runefox said:


> I totally missed out on this one... It was here on the shelves for like a month before it disappeared forever. :<


There's still time.
Amazon and Gamestop may be able to save the day.
http://www.amazon.com/Solatorobo-Red-Hunter-Nintendo-DS/dp/B0057VWTS8 (prices on this one vary so it might get cheaper)
http://www.gamestop.com/ds/games/solatorobo-red-the-hunter/91778


----------



## Runefox (Dec 28, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> There's still time.
> Amazon and Gamestop may be able to save the day.
> http://www.amazon.com/Solatorobo-Red-Hunter-Nintendo-DS/dp/B0057VWTS8 (prices on this one vary so it might get cheaper)
> http://www.gamestop.com/ds/games/solatorobo-red-the-hunter/91778



Being from Soviet Canuckistan, I'm unable to use those services, but Amazon.ca came to the rescue with a very generous $30+$5 shipping deal. Hmm... Temptation. I'll have to wait until I get my next check.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 28, 2013)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> We're not in the third grade, it's time to understand that not everyone's opinion is as valid or educated as everyone else's.


I'm gonna call bull right there.
I believe in equality.


			
				Tybalt Maxwell said:
			
		

> If a straight dude starts going on about how he doesn't see how queerphobic remarks are offensive it's like 100% valid for me to say "well that's because you're in a privileged position, you've never faced institutionalized discrimination because of your sexuality and literally the worst thing that will happen to you because of it is someone hurting your feelings on the internet. If you were a sexual minority you would have a better understanding of why saying 'that's so gay' is legitimately hurtful" but yeah no I guess I deserve to be punched in the mouth for challenging this straight dude's view


Or you could explain that gay people feel uncomfortable with said remarks in the same way as if someone had gone around saying racist remarks about [insert race of speaker here].
The person's opinion has as much value as anyone else's. If you disagree with it, instead of thinking they're wrong and telling them off for it because they are straight males, actually explain to them how its wrong. They aren't wrong because they are straight males.


Runefox said:


> Being from Soviet Canuckistan, I'm unable to use those services, but Amazon.ca came to the rescue with a very generous $30+$5 shipping deal. Hmm... Temptation. I'll have to wait until I get my next check.


Awesome. Hope you enjoy it!
(would that work in your region, or is it the same region, or are DS games region free?)


----------



## Runefox (Dec 28, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> They aren't wrong because they are straight males.


Once again, cue Tybalt saying that they are, in fact, wrong because they are straight males in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 28, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I'll definitely admit to the game being too easy though. I heard they tested the game on pre-schoolers, however I also heard that the next game is going to be aimed more towards adults. So perhaps the next one will be harder.



If it's as story driven as this one, I'll pass. 
Fun fact, the game was ported on my birthday.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 28, 2013)

Who said I was straight? Did I miss something here? Is my Kinsey rating too low?


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 28, 2013)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> We're not in the third grade, it's time to understand that not everyone's opinion is as valid or educated as everyone else's. If a straight dude starts going on about how he doesn't see how queerphobic remarks are offensive it's like 100% valid for me to say "well that's because *you're in a privileged position, you've never faced institutionalized discrimination because of your sexuality and literally the worst thing that will happen to you because of it is someone hurting your feelings on the internet. If you were a sexual minority you would have a better understanding of why saying 'that's so gay' is legitimately hurtful*" but yeah no I guess I deserve to be punched in the mouth for challenging this straight dude's view



Okay, this is not necessarily true. That's assuming both that all gays have experienced discrimination and that no straight people have experienced discrimination. I am a perfect example of the first; I'm gay and I have literally _never_ experienced discrimination. So, by your standards, my opinion is no more valid than a straight person's. And as freakishly unlikely as it is, it is entirely possible that straight people experience discrimination based on their orientation. You have no idea what their lives are like and you don't know what they have or have not experienced.
Also, "hurting feelings" is kind of the whole point of all of this. :I To say that one person's feelings being hurt is not as much of a deal as a different person is kind of breaking down the whole foundation of all of this.
*
EDIT:* I'll give you the institutionalized part but you're still assuming a lot of stuff.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 28, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Who said I was straight? Did I miss something here? Is my Kinsey rating too low?


Silly Kit. Bisexuals don't exist! They're just straight people who want to fit in.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 28, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Silly Kit. Bisexuals don't exist! They're just straight people who want to fit in.


I forgot that society is a massive hate group consisting of Neuronazi CIS scum. SO sorry


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> If it's as story driven as this one, I'll pass.
> Fun fact, the game was ported on my birthday.


I can probably tell you to pass on it right now then.
I could be wrong though, so who knows. I don't really know how story focused it'll be.

I wish news would come already. I've been waiting for months for news on the next game. Still just the same old project called "Strelka Stories" with little other information on it. Though it looks to be more space oriented.

Though its cool that it came out on your birthday. I knew you got it as a birthday present, but I didn't know that's when it came out where you are.


Runefox said:


> Silly Kit. Bisexuals don't exist! They're just straight people who want to fit in.


I feel like there's a slight possibility someone won't know you're joking.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 28, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I forgot that society is a massive hate group consisting of Neuronazi CIS scum. SO sorry



You'd better be. >:[


----------



## Lobar (Dec 28, 2013)

well hey as a middle class white guy i dont think ive ever seen anyone be racist therefore allow me to express my opinion that racism no longer exists

except when those guys play the race card

you know, those ones


----------



## Runefox (Dec 28, 2013)

Lobar said:


> well hey as a middle class white guy i dont think ive ever seen anyone be racist therefore allow me to express my opinion that racism no longer exists


That's not an opinion, it's an observation. 



> except when those guys play the race card
> 
> you know, those ones


Racism is a two way street.

Cracker.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 28, 2013)

Runefox said:


> That's not an opinion, it's an observation.



Opinions follow from relevant observations, which those with _privilege_ generally lack.



Runefox said:


> Racism is a two way street.
> 
> Cracker.



are you seriously endorsing my very tongue-in-cheek satirical comment here


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 28, 2013)

Lobar said:


> are you seriously endorsing my very tongue-in-cheek satirical comment here



We can't tell it from your usual feminist...*erherm*..."arguments". :3


----------



## Runefox (Dec 28, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Opinions follow from relevant observations, which those with _privilege_ generally lack.


Oh, right. So generalizing is totally OK and all the middle class hetero cis-men in the world are completely oblivious frat fucks who have never had a gay friend or family member or otherwise faced any kind of discrimination of their own for any reason. Because they're privileged and that means that not one of them has ever had to face any of that. As a result, it is perfectly OK to dismiss their opinions and turn your nose up at them instead of giving them the facts.



> are you seriously endorsing my very tongue-in-cheek satirical comment here


I know it was tongue in cheek, but I'm trying to figure out which side of the fence you're on here.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 28, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Oh, right. So generalizing is totally OK and all the middle class hetero cis-men in the world are completely oblivious frat fucks who have never had a gay friend or family member or otherwise faced any kind of discrimination of their own for any reason. Because they're privileged and that means that not one of them has ever had to face any of that. As a result, it is perfectly OK to dismiss their opinions and turn your nose up at them instead of giving them the facts.



Totally what I said.

If you're reading that much into things, I feel justified in assuming that all offense carried by the phrase "check your privilege" is imagined on your part.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 28, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Totally what I said.


You... Agree with that. *Wow*.



> If you're reading that much into things, I feel justified in assuming that all offense carried by the phrase "check your privilege" is imagined on your part.


"Check your privilege" is a snotty, unfriendly way of dealing with it. It essentially tells them nothing about what they said wrong, and everything about how much of a hair trigger you have and what kind of off the wall crazy you are for having such strong opinions without having the wherewithal to back it up. It is nothing short of "I don't want to / know how to deal with this, I'm telling this person to fuck off in a feminist way".


----------



## Lobar (Dec 28, 2013)

Runefox said:


> You... Agree with that. *Wow*.



...Clearly one of us needs to start making sure to use the :V emote again.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 28, 2013)

Lobar said:


> ...Clearly one of us needs to start making sure to use the :V emote again.


Given your usual position on this subject, it's impossible to tell otherwise.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 28, 2013)

I appreciate great food more then sex with most people. Exceptions exist, (oh do they ever) but really, most people suck at fucking, and I rather fine dining.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 28, 2013)

Woah this thread over the last two pages. What damned privileges _do_ I have then? Where ever shall I check them? With who? Against what?

Here's an unpopular opinion: let's go back to talking about how we all want to fuck fox butts >:V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 28, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Woah this thread over the last two pages. What damned privileges _do_ I have then? Where ever shall I check them? With who? Against what?
> 
> Here's an unpopular opinion: let's go back to talking about how we all want to fuck fox butts >:V



I'll get told by ultra gay feminist trans nonwhites to check my priveliges sometime in the future, I just know it.

What priveliges do I have as an autismal deaf person?

Way to make assumptions based on someone just cos they're white, male, and non-LGBT. God damn faggots.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'll get told by ultra gay feminist trans nonwhites to check my priveliges sometime in the future, I just know it.
> 
> What priveliges do I have as an autismal deaf person?
> 
> Way to make assumptions based on someone just cos they're white, male, and non-LGBT. God damn faggots.



I cant even sarcastically tell you to 'check your privilege', that's how much I want everyone to talk about fox butts.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 28, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I cant even sarcastically tell you to 'check your privilege', that's how much I want everyone to talk about fox butts.



Are you hinting at something, Seekrit?


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 28, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Are you hinting at something, Seekrit?



SHOW ME YOUR BUTT


----------



## Aleu (Dec 28, 2013)

How about a wolfabutt?


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 28, 2013)

Aleu said:


> How about a wolfabutt?



yes pls c:

nope, no attempts at wit or humour this time


----------



## Aleu (Dec 28, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> yes pls c:
> 
> nope, no attempts at wit or humour this time


Well mustn't keep a lady waiting~


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 28, 2013)

Moku likes this thread allot now,


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 28, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I cant even sarcastically tell you to 'check your privilege', that's how much I want everyone to talk about fox butts.



obvs everyone wants my butt


----------



## Carnau (Dec 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> obvs everyone wants my butt



All of my ice cream are all over dat ass. Needs all the syrup please.


----------



## Sar (Dec 28, 2013)

Who likes tumblr?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 28, 2013)

Carnau said:


> All of my ice cream are all over dat ass. Needs all the syrup please.



~~~cream in mine batty crevice~~~

bring a spoon and cherries


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 28, 2013)

Aleu said:


> How about a wolfabutt?



Asswolf?

(damn, he took down the music and dancing gif oh well, COLORS!)


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm not a fan of butts :c (This is a great disturbance for my life as a gay male)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 28, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> I'm not a fan of butts :c (This is a great disturbance for my life as a gay male)



just think about ice cream


----------



## Sar (Dec 28, 2013)

Nobody wants Citra butt.


----------



## Carnau (Dec 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> ~~~cream in mine batty crevice~~~
> 
> bring a spoon and cherries



Can you handle all this ice cream? Seriously you wont even be able to walk after this, no spoon needed :U


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> just think about ice cream



... I'm confused again :c How will that help and what the fuck does it have to do with butts...?


----------



## Aleu (Dec 28, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> I'm not a fan of butts :c (This is a great disturbance for my life as a gay male)



there's always dicks <:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 28, 2013)

Carnau said:


> Can you handle all this ice cream? Seriously you wont even be able to walk after this, no spoon needed :U



YES

I WILL EAT THE CONTENTS OF YOUR CONE


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 28, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> Who likes tumblr?


I actually like Tumblr. Lot of annoying stuff there, but its overrided by the ability to talk about whatever I want and see amusing pictures for lengthy periods of time.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> YES
> 
> I WILL EAT THE CONTENTS OF YOUR CONE



GIBBY

THIS IS A PG-13 SITE


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 28, 2013)

Aleu said:


> there's always dicks <:



Yes! C: Those are always good. Along with muscles <:


----------



## Percy (Dec 28, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I actually like Tumblr. Lot of annoying stuff there, but its overrided by the ability to talk about whatever I want and see amusing pictures for lengthy periods of time.


I'll admit, the users of Tumblr can come up with some witty stuff.
At least from the screenshots that some people take of it. I'm not a Tumblr user.


----------



## Sar (Dec 28, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I actually like Tumblr. Lot of annoying stuff there, but its overrided by the ability to talk about whatever I want and see amusing pictures for lengthy periods of time.



Tumble I find quite a lot of nice art blogs. Some furries some designers. I also like you can ask them questions or for tips.

Then there is also the TumblrInAction on reddit...


----------



## Carnau (Dec 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> YES
> 
> I WILL EAT THE CONTENTS OF YOUR CONE



OMFG TAKE IT EASY OR ELSE IT WILL EXPLODE ALL OVER YOUR FACE.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 28, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> GIBBY
> 
> THIS IS A PG-13 SITE



ME GIVING A FUCK




Carnau said:


> OMFG TAKE IT EASY OR ELSE IT WILL EXPLODE ALL OVER YOUR FACE.



PREPARE TO GET YOUR CREAM WHIPPED


----------



## Aleu (Dec 28, 2013)

wow FAF can take a privilege argument and make it into sex

we can take literally ANYTHING now and make it about sex.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 28, 2013)

Aleu said:


> wow FAF can take a privilege argument and make it into sex
> 
> we can take literally ANYTHING now and make it about sex.



It's about ice cream...


----------



## Aleu (Dec 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It's about ice cream...


Is that what you kids are calling it now?


----------



## Carnau (Dec 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> PREPARE TO GET YOUR CREAM WHIPPED



Spray it on top of me like how all the other ice creams have it bby


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 28, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> Who likes tumblr?


Tumblr is fucking amazing for the purpose of being a media-sharing site.

If they would bump up the image size limit and add a commenting system that allows EVERYONE to comment on something (and not just people who are following you), I feel like it could easily take a lot of the traffic from stuff like DA.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 28, 2013)

Carnau said:


> Spray it on top of me like how all the other ice creams have it bby



/brown sprinkles all over



Vaelarsa said:


> Tumblr is fucking amazing for the purpose of being a media-sharing site.
> 
> If they would bump up the image size limit and add a commenting system  that allows EVERYONE to comment on something (and not just people who  are following you), I feel like it could easily take a lot of the  traffic from stuff like DA.



Tumblr is a great bloggy type place and I enjoy browsing it for art stuff and occasional esoteric sorts of things

but the community

fucking sucks millions of winkles


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 28, 2013)

*WHOA HOLD ON*



Blissful.Oblivion said:


> I'm not a fan of butts :c



You. Leave. Bye. Now. 
You're out of continues. 

We don't deal with your kind, heretic.

Now, on the topic of Tumblr. Yes, fantastic paizuri gifs funny people there. I've actually yet to have any bad encounters actually.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 28, 2013)

WHY ARE PEOPLE TALKING LIKE THAT ABOUT ICE CREAM

I'M SO CONFUSED

I'm joking if anyone can't tell


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Tumblr is a great bloggy type place and I enjoy browsing it for art stuff and occasional esoteric sorts of things
> 
> but the community
> 
> fucking sucks millions of winkles



I used to love tumblr but all my friends went crazy so I quit :c


----------



## Aleu (Dec 28, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> WHY ARE PEOPLE TALKING LIKE THAT ABOUT ICE CREAM
> 
> I'M SO CONFUSED
> 
> I'm joking if anyone can't tell


Well it's ass crame if you've got a southern accent :V


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Tumblr is a great bloggy type place and I enjoy browsing it for art stuff and occasional esoteric sorts of things
> 
> but the community
> 
> fucking sucks millions of winkles


I could say the same thing about a lot of art sites, though.

Plus, I got Xkit. I can just block shit and people that I don't want to see left and right.


----------



## Pine (Dec 28, 2013)

ICP isn't that bad

*jumps into fallout bunker*


----------



## Carnau (Dec 28, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> WHY ARE PEOPLE TALKING LIKE THAT ABOUT ICE CREAM
> 
> I'M SO CONFUSED
> 
> I'm joking if anyone can't tell



Who the hell doesn't love ice cream, its ranked higher on popularity polls than ass is ;U


----------



## Carnau (Dec 28, 2013)

Pine said:


> ICP isn't that bad
> 
> *jumps into fallout bunker*



I listen to the nedan game when I want a good laugh, you're not alone.


----------



## Sar (Dec 28, 2013)

Carnau said:


> Who the hell doesn't love ice cream, its ranked higher on popularity polls than ass is ;U



What about ass AND ice cream?


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 29, 2013)

I think RWBY is a mediocre show.


----------



## Percy (Dec 29, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I think RWBY is a mediocre show.


I've never ever heard of that.


----------



## DeCatt (Dec 29, 2013)

I hate most con's choices of special guests, panelists and guests of honor.
Half the time they are NSFW artists, murrsuiters, generally people who are not doing the community a favor by representing them publicly.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 29, 2013)

Percy said:


> I've never ever heard of that.


Its an anime inspired series created by Roosterteeth, the guys who did Red VS Blue.
Episodes are extremely short, and it currently has like 16 episodes.
Here ya go:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sGiE10zNQM


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> *WHOA HOLD ON*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:C But--
I don't get how people like them??? Why?

(somehow I missed this post earlier?? ohwell.)


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 29, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I think RWBY is a mediocre show.



I can agree with that. But those weapons are insane.


----------



## JaxRhapsody (Dec 29, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I see this happen far too often and it annoys the heck out of me.
> 
> As for Satanists, I've met at least one person who claimed to be a Satanist. Really peculiar fellow. Not a bad dude really, but strange.
> He confused me though, because he said he thought he was God and that he worsshipped himself. Or thought he was Satan? I can't remember.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 29, 2013)

Aleu said:


> wow FAF can take a privilege argument and make it into sex
> 
> we can take literally ANYTHING now and make it about sex.


Sigged.


----------



## JaxRhapsody (Dec 29, 2013)

I hate when people compair apples to oranges. Apples suck, they are nasty and dont taste like oranges at all.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 29, 2013)

garlic is bad


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 29, 2013)

JaxRhapsody said:


> I hate when people compair apples to oranges. Apples suck, they are nasty and dont taste like oranges at all.



*psst* That's the point of the comparison.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 29, 2013)

JaxRhapsody said:


> I hate when people compair apples to oranges.* Apples suck*, they are nasty and dont taste like oranges at all.



You are the worst kind of person.


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 29, 2013)

Granny smith apples are the best apples.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 29, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> Granny smith apples are the best apples.



Pink Lady apples are pretty awesome too. Such juiciness c:


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 29, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Pink Lady apples are pretty awesome too. Such juiciness c:



I've never had those. I'll have to give them a try. :3


----------



## Lobar (Dec 29, 2013)

Minnesota invented Honeycrisp apples, all other apples can suck it.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 29, 2013)

As a child that was moderately conscious through the 1990's, and also being a male, I loved the Ernest franchise.

That man defied the Gods.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 29, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> :C But--
> I don't get how people like them??? Why?
> 
> (somehow I missed this post earlier?? ohwell.)



Please don't go to sleep tonight. :3


----------



## Aleu (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh chill out Pachi. It just means more butts for you


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 29, 2013)

O.O

allisforgiven


----------



## Taralack (Dec 29, 2013)

I hated Desolation of Smaug. Even made a rather lengthy rant about it.


----------



## Pine (Dec 29, 2013)

Alice in Chains was a better 90's band than Nirvana


----------



## Aleu (Dec 29, 2013)

Taralack said:


> I hated Desolation of Smaug. Even made a rather lengthy rant about it.



From reading your rant, your biggest mistake was comparing the movie to the book.
Movies are generally based on books but the books themselves are not scripts much like how movies like Balto are merely based on real live events but every single detail didn't happen or things were altered to make it more interesting (supposedly).

All in all, I enjoyed DoS for what it was. A movie based on a kids book. (Which I'm confused as you say you didn't like the slapstick part but also say it's supposed to be from a kids book. Maybe that's the point? To appeal to the younger audience and those who are children at heart?)


----------



## Antronach (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't like how fantasy movies need to be based off of something. Even recent sci-fi movies tend to be original. It's like movie producers have no faith in fantasy movies unless they're garunteed a return while they'll take risks on poorly recieved comedies and chick flicks.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 29, 2013)

I like books becoming movies. It's not about originality as much as a different artistic approach. Last i checked, performance art is still a form of art. It's bringing something established to life.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 29, 2013)

JaxRhapsody said:


> Satanist dont worship satan, they worship themselves as gods. Luciferians worship Lucifer the mourning star- which I think is before he fell.



Yeah, pretty much. Satanists are about self-empowerment, not devil worship. I'm not one, but I used to know one or two. The idea I think is that Satan in biblical lore was the one who encouraged humanity to eat from the tree of knowledge of good and evil, and thus is seen as a figure of enlightenment and individualism while God, having forbade humanity from doing so, is seen as a figure of oppression. Most Satanist sects are atheist, but there are theist Satanists that do worship Satan.

It's an interesting subject.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 29, 2013)

I think that there should be more foreign channels on cable.
And BET needs to go.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 29, 2013)

BET is trash. 



Aleu said:


> From reading your rant, your biggest mistake was comparing the movie to the book.



Like the fact that some people complain that they don't get every detail of HARRY POTTER books in a movie baffles me like fucking Calculus. They get the most important details. It might make a different product in the end


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 29, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I think that there should be more foreign channels on cable.
> And BET needs to go.


At my school there's a television in the cafeteria that people can change the channel on.
99% of the time its on BET and someone's watching it. When its not on BET, someone will probably change it to BET soon.
Its maddening. I hate BET, I hate the idea of BET and yet for some reason people keep changing the channel to BET.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 29, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> And BET needs to go.



I am very glad that nobody I know and nowhere that I know of watches this channel.


----------



## Sar (Dec 29, 2013)

Pine said:


> Alice in Chains was a better 90's band than Nirvana


Going to also say Pearl Jam was a better band than Nirvana in the nineties.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 29, 2013)

Sword Art Online was a good anime. Not sure if that's unpopular or not, though.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 29, 2013)

Fallout 3 kinda sucked, especially compared to New Vegas.


----------



## Sar (Dec 29, 2013)

foobar2000 is overrated and sucky as a music player. AIMP3 is under-rated.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 29, 2013)

I like FFX-2 better than FFX.
I think vaginas are disturbing and boobs are hilarious.
I think this thread is hilarious as fuck and should be novelized


----------



## Runefox (Dec 29, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> foobar2000 is overrated and sucky as a music player. AIMP3 is under-rated.



All players that are not XMPlay are overrated.

Plays almost literally everything audio related, works out to be under 14MB uncompressed including input plugins, 7MB compressed, ASIO, WASAPI, DirectSound, WaveOut, built in DSP effects/equalizer, Winamp plugin support...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh, also:

I don't think that, JUST because you have a job, that you don't have to do shit around the house. Just because you work doesn't mean you have a pass to make your child/siblings do everything for you. You should be a responsible fucking adult and get shit done yourself.

But alas, we all know that humans are fucking idiots.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 29, 2013)

Runefox said:


> All players that are not XMPlay are overrated.
> 
> Plays almost literally everything audio related, works out to be under 14MB uncompressed including input plugins, 7MB compressed, ASIO, WASAPI, DirectSound, WaveOut, built in DSP effects/equalizer, Winamp plugin support...



That sounds sexy.



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Oh, also:
> 
> I don't think that, JUST because you have a job, that you don't have to do shit around the house. Just because you work doesn't mean you have a pass to make your child/siblings do everything for you. You should be a responsible fucking adult and get shit done yourself.
> 
> But alas, we all know that humans are fucking idiots.



That sounds accurate. I have trouble getting these 'hard-working' people to even put milk back in the fridge, or close a cupboard door.


----------



## Carnau (Dec 29, 2013)

Mint ice cream is amazing.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 29, 2013)

Carnau said:


> Mint ice cream is amazing.



This, this SO FUCKING HARD.

Also, I prefer the Shadow Hearts series over Final Fantasy any day.

I HATE Eggrolls.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 29, 2013)

Carnau said:


> Mint ice cream is amazing.



With chocolate chips, god's flavor


----------



## Carnau (Dec 29, 2013)

I thought I knew ALL the god mint ice creams honestly
mint
mint choc
grasshopper pie......


But one day I ate peppermint bark ice cream I knew my world was set, and I swore I could see the future. This by far is the best mint ice cream mankind could ever come by.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 29, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> With chocolate chips, god's flavor



By extension, mint chocolate is pretty great.

After Eights, yo.


----------



## Percy (Dec 29, 2013)

Gibby said:


> By extension, mint chocolate is pretty great.


Pretty great? It's heavenly. ouo


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 29, 2013)

The pain that comes with stretching feels amazing.


----------



## Carnau (Dec 30, 2013)

I think the weather from the _Welcome to Night Vale_ series is amazing. So far there have been only 2 that I don't really like, but all the others have really touched me on a deeper level. I understand that not everyone is fond of their weather.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 30, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> The pain that comes with stretching feels amazing.



Giggity.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 30, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Giggity.



I'm missing something. As usual. And I don't want to know this time >:U


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 30, 2013)

Pine said:


> Alice in Chains was a better 90's band than Nirvana



Anything Box and Information Society were better bands than Nirvana but they never got the MTV recognition they deserved. Nirvana is overrated.

{Quote- Ozriel}I think that there should be more foreign channels on cable.
And BET needs to go.

Actually, BET is Black Evil Television and is run by a James Bond-esque villain.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58ntm44J030


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 30, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> Nobody wants Citra butt.


Uh...*HELLO*?


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 30, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> Nobody wants Citra butt.





Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Uh...*HELLO*?



Citras are cuties! People don't like Citras???


----------



## Sar (Dec 30, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Uh...*HELLO*?


Hi there, Orangebutt!


Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Citras are cuties! People don't like Citras???


They are the silliest, most adorable species! <3


----------



## MEEHOO (Dec 30, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Citras are cuties! People don't like Citras???



Uhm what's a citra ?


----------



## Sar (Dec 30, 2013)

MEEHOO said:


> Uhm what's a citra ?



this


----------



## MEEHOO (Dec 30, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> this



Gay fox like creatures ?
Well there seem to be many of those
But they don't all specify as  citras

Hmmm


----------



## Sar (Dec 30, 2013)

MEEHOO said:


> Gay fox like creatures ?
> Well there seem to be many of those
> But they don't all specify as  citras
> 
> Hmmm



Interestingly what I mentioned in the thread in The Den.


----------



## MEEHOO (Dec 30, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> Interestingly what I mentioned in the thread in The Den.



Which thread would that be ?


----------



## Sar (Dec 30, 2013)

MEEHOO said:


> Which thread would that be ?


Lurk for it yourself. I'm not the search function. @_@


----------



## MEEHOO (Dec 30, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> Lurk for it yourself. I'm not the search function. @_@



Ugh this is going to take a while
do you like making me do this
Does this entertain you ?

You sir are evil

But ............ what if there is no thread !?


----------



## Sar (Dec 30, 2013)

"The Heist" by Macklemore & Ryan Lewis is one of the better albums of 2012 and 2013.


----------



## Carnau (Dec 30, 2013)

Crochet is by far cooler than knitting.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 31, 2013)

MEEHOO said:


> Uhm what's a citra ?


A fictional species created by a rapist.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 2, 2014)

MEEHOO said:


> Uhm what's a citra ?



A furry fox species invented for the sole purpose of being male, gay, submissive, and being fucked up the ass.

Which is what most furry invented species are for... sex.

At least Sergals are the most badass of invented species.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 2, 2014)

d.batty said:


> A fictional species created by a rapist.



Apparently a city in Florida too

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citra,_Florida


----------



## Sar (Jan 3, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Apparently a city in Florida too
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citra,_Florida



and unsurprisingly a Grapefruit soda. That city would be like an area where they would live that mostly Citras.


----------



## Willow (Jan 3, 2014)

Citras kind of creep me out. Mostly because of the beady eyes. (I guess that's an unpopular opinion right there)

And yet I kind of want to make one just for shits and giggles.


----------



## Dire Newt (Jan 3, 2014)

CrazyLee said:


> A *furry* *fox* species invented for the sole purpose of being *male, gay, submissive, and being fucked up the ass*.



Isn't this kind of redundant?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 3, 2014)

Citra is also a type of dish soap.
http://www.citrasolv.com/dishliquid.html

And normal soap, apparently:
http://www.jayaintl.com/images/Citra Soap.jpg


----------



## Fezdani (Jan 4, 2014)

The majority of people under 30 are really boring and predictable.


----------



## toastkawaii (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't particularly enjoy Harry Potter. Books or movies :\


----------



## Willow (Jan 4, 2014)

Fezdani said:


> The majority of people under 30 are really boring and predictable.


Whatever that means.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 4, 2014)

Carnau said:


> Crochet is by far cooler than knitting.



No.


----------



## ADF (Jan 4, 2014)

The more political layers there are between the voter and the seat of power, the less democratic society becomes.

When you have someone in Europe dictating to someone in government; who is dictating to someone in your council. Whatever local issue you're annoyed with and wish addressed has to travel through all those layers to get addressed, assuming it doesn't just get ignored because the decision makers at the top may have never stepped foot in your area; never mind share your concerns. Which of course gives your local authority excuse to ignore local issues, deferring responsibility because the big decisions are made by people far far away...

Want change in your area? Vote for your MP, who has to answer to their party leader, who has to answer to the government, who has to answer to some guy in Europe you've never heard of.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 4, 2014)

Considering that my grandmother's concerns are inter-racial breeding, I think some shielding between her and the electorate is a good idea. 

Far more significant are safe-seats. My constituency has a large majority who vote for one party, which means if they decided to put a chimp up for election it would win. Other European countries use proportional representation, we in the UK do not, and this is a much more immediate threat to democratic values. 

If I wanted change in my area voting for a different MP will not possibly achieve that change, because his seat is safe. He stole from us to fund a swimming pool for himself, and he was still voted in. My constituency is full of old women who think that because he went to Eton that he must be the best candidate.


----------



## ADF (Jan 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Considering that my grandmother's concerns are inter-racial breeding, I think some shielding between her and the electorate is a good idea.
> 
> Far more significant are safe-seats. My constituency has a large majority who vote for one party, which means if they decided to put a chimp up for election it would win. Other European countries use proportional representation, we in the UK do not, and this is a much more immediate threat to democratic values.
> 
> If I wanted change in my area voting for a different MP will not possibly achieve that change, because his seat is safe. He stole from us to fund a swimming pool for himself, and he was still voted in. My constituency is full of old women who think that because he went to Eton that he must be the best candidate.



Localism is an unpopular view because people don't want their dumb, ignorant, asshole neighbours getting a say on how the area is run. Problem is sourcing votes from beyond your area isn't much of an improvement, there are dumb ignorant assholes everywhere. But at least the ones in your area know about the local concerns, the ones up in Westminster don't give two shits about anything up North; nor outside London's boundaries for that matter.

I wasn't proposing a solution to the clearly problematic voting system here in the UK, just airing grievances about the massive hierarchical bureaucracy between the voter and actually affecting things in their area. I voted for the alternative vote but simply because the more representative alternative weren't on offer. Though frankly the arguments against proportional representation are the same as the ones against localism. As you wouldn't want your bigoted grandmother having a potential sway on how your constituency is run, proponents to proportional representation would argue that it gives the racist and bigoted elements of society a stronger say as well. They used that against the alternative vote as well if you recall.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 4, 2014)

Snow isn't very fun.


----------



## Percy (Jan 4, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Snow isn't very fun.


Especially when it's on the roads and falling while you're out and about. >.>


----------



## Carnau (Jan 4, 2014)

JesusFish said:


> No.



Oooooooooooohhhhh yes.


----------



## malk (Jan 5, 2014)

Percy said:


> Especially when it's on the roads and falling while you're out and about. >.>


Especially when your state is* COLDER THAN THE SURFACE OF MARS.
*

On a different unpopular opinion, I LOVE experimental/minimalist/conceptual art. Stuff like this installation or this composition.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 5, 2014)

Ketchup is a disgusting condiment.


----------



## malk (Jan 5, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Ketchup is a disgusting condiment.


Ketchup is an unholy marriage of eviscerated tomatoes and vinegar.


----------



## Dire Newt (Jan 5, 2014)

Honey mustard is best condiment.


----------



## Fezdani (Jan 5, 2014)

"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 Originally Posted by *Fezdani* 

_The majority of people under 30 are really boring and predictable.

_



> Whatever that means.




Well, what do you want to know?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 5, 2014)

we want to know your algorithms


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 5, 2014)

Dire Newt said:


> Honey mustard is best condiment.



I can agree with that.


----------



## Sar (Jan 5, 2014)

Thousand Island Dressing makes the best sauce for sandwiches.


----------



## Percy (Jan 5, 2014)

malk said:


> Especially when your state is* COLDER THAN THE SURFACE OF MARS.*


-79 wind chill? Good god. I thought the -50 that it was possibly going to be here was bad.


----------



## LadyToorima (Jan 5, 2014)

Percy said:


> -79 wind chill? Good god. I thought the -50 that it was possibly going to be here was bad.



Fuck dat o.o


----------



## Olliver (Jan 5, 2014)

I like cheese on my peanut butter sandwiches sometimes.
I think Dr.Who is the worst thing on this planet.
I like the Toronto Maple Leafs, and I am a *true* fan.
I like lil wayne
I hate Breaking Bad
People in fursuits scare me
I enjoy school 
I love the smell and taste of rum and vodka
I LOVE the cold, like, -20 C is comfy weather for me.
Judge me.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jan 5, 2014)

malk said:


> Ketchup is an unholy marriage of eviscerated tomatoes and vinegar.



NO U


I don't think the Ghostbusters movie is that interesting.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 5, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Ketchup is a disgusting condiment.


What about catsup?
Anyway I like ketchup, but mustard is far superior. Not Heinz neon yellow mustard, but good mustard like dijon, whole grain, deli style, spicy brown(mmmm Guldens).


----------



## ceacar99 (Jan 5, 2014)

If a credible threat brought russia and syria to the table concerning rouge behavior and chemical weapons then a credible threat(a carried firearm) should work in preventing small scale crime.


----------



## Sar (Jan 5, 2014)

The news media will never publish happy news on the front pages because it apparently won't sell. I think good news would sell.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> The news media will never publish happy news on the front pages because it apparently won't sell. I think good news would sell.



I thought front page publications about imminent cures for arthritis were common place? [although they are almost inevitably false]


----------



## Willow (Jan 5, 2014)

I think people just like to seek out bad news and then claim it's everywhere or that the news never publishes happy stories. Not to mention people I feel are more inclined to remember something bad happening to someone rather something good :/

Because it's really 50/50 give or take.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jan 9, 2014)

Batman, is overrated.
The films, games, the character, too much hype.


----------



## malk (Jan 9, 2014)

I hate that I just took the time to look up and watch a video on the proper pronunciation of "yaoi"...


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jan 9, 2014)

malk said:


> I hate that I just took the time to look up and watch a video on the proper pronunciation of "yaoi"...


How is it pronounced?


----------



## malk (Jan 9, 2014)

Ji-Ji said:


> How is it pronounced?


"YOW-ee". Also, I hate that I meant to post this to the "things that we hate" thread and put it here. I need to get my shit together today.


----------



## Jac Hindermark (Jan 9, 2014)

I love the flavor of Camel Turkish over Marlboro,
Put ketchup on my hotdog 
Purposefully term football as soccer around European friends
Expect a date to pay for their meal on the first outing


----------



## Feral Shadow (Jan 9, 2014)

I like Ellen Page.  also, mustard is so superior to ketchup.  imho


----------



## malk (Jan 9, 2014)

Feral Shadow said:


> I like Ellen Page.  also, mustard is so superior to ketchup.  imho


I frickin' LOVE Ellen Page! Also, it feels like a common thing on here for people to prefer mustard to ketchup, and rightfully so. There so many varieties of mustard that ketchup could never hope be. Honey ketchup? Stone ground ketchup? Spicy brown _ketchup???_ I think not.


----------



## Feral Shadow (Jan 9, 2014)

malk said:


> I frickin' LOVE Ellen Page! Also, it feels like a common thing on here for people to prefer mustard to ketchup, and rightfully so. There so many varieties of mustard that ketchup could never hope be. Honey ketchup? Stone ground ketchup? Spicy brown _ketchup???_ I think not.



awesome.  looks like a actually agree with someone, lol.  so....  do you want to randomly post ellen page pics with me?  (wait till i learn how to post pics )

Well met, my friend.  well met.


----------



## Percy (Jan 9, 2014)

malk said:


> Also, it feels like a common thing on here for people to prefer mustard to ketchup, and rightfully so. There so many varieties of mustard that ketchup could never hope be. Honey ketchup? Stone ground ketchup? Spicy brown _ketchup???_ I think not.


I still don't like either. :3
In fact, I find most condiments to be pretty nasty to me.


----------



## Feral Shadow (Jan 9, 2014)

Percy said:


> I still don't like either. :3
> In fact, I find most condiments to be pretty nasty to me.



So you prefer things plain?  Actually I do kind of like salads to be plain.....


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 9, 2014)

An unpopular opinion heh?

I guess if I base my opinion off of the media, my opinion is unpopular.

Modern women wear more makeup than clothing which is unattractive.

Or is that a fact?


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Jan 9, 2014)

I think buffets are the grossest thing...ever..


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Jan 9, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> An unpopular opinion heh?
> 
> I guess if I base my opinion off of the media, my opinion is unpopular.
> 
> ...



False.http://tinypic.com/r/m8d3x0/5


----------



## malk (Jan 9, 2014)

Feral Shadow said:


> awesome.  looks like a actually agree with someone, lol.  so....  do you want to randomly post ellen page pics with me?  (wait till i learn how to post pics )
> 
> Well met, my friend.  well met.


Totes. I have no idea how to do that either, though. I keep getting an error message saying that the file is invalid.


----------



## Feral Shadow (Jan 9, 2014)

malk said:


> Totes. I have no idea how to do that either, though. I keep getting an error message saying that the file is invalid.



well, dont feel bad.  I am still trying to figure out how to quote more than one furson at once.  but trust me...  I have a plethora of Ellen Page pics.  I wish she was a vixen.  haha serious.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 9, 2014)

my unpopular opinion is

I think guys who act like women were only put on this earth to look attractive to them specifically are really skeavy and gross


----------



## malk (Jan 10, 2014)

â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ said:


> my unpopular opinion is
> 
> I think guys who act like women were only put on this earth to look attractive to them specifically are really skeavy and gross


It took me four or five times of reading this to understand what you were saying, because for some reason I was reading it like guys who have feminine personalities are skeavy and gross haha. 

But no I am in rapturous agreement with you. Misogynists are chuds.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 10, 2014)

Percy said:


> I still don't like either. :3
> In fact, I find most condiments to be pretty nasty to me.



I agree with this statement.


----------



## Zico (Jan 10, 2014)

My unpopular opinion was when i was back at school some years back now. Algebra was by far my favourite math subject


----------



## malk (Jan 10, 2014)

I love Yoko Ono. Disregarding her involvement with John Lennon, she is a fantastic artist.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Jan 10, 2014)

Jar-Jar Binks is one of my favorite Star Wars character (don't judge)

I think photoshop is one of the worst inventions of mankind

I actually like guys without the washboard abs because they're the best ones to hug! (so much soft, very yes, wow, such hugs)


----------



## Aleu (Jan 10, 2014)

Feral Shadow said:


> well, dont feel bad.  I am still trying to figure out how to quote more than one *furson* at once.  but trust me...  I have a plethora of Ellen Page pics.  I wish she was a vixen.  haha serious.



No
just no
god dammit no


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 12, 2014)

Jac Hindermark said:


> I love the flavor of Camel Turkish over Marlboro,
> Put ketchup on my hotdog
> Purposefully term football as soccer around European friends
> Expect a date to pay for their meal on the first outing



CAMELS ARE POOPY.
It's like comparing Target to Central Market or Whole foods. Marlboro is classier, is everywhere, and ain't that much more expensive.


with cigarettes, I hold the opinion that Pall Mall is better than American Spirits.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Jan 12, 2014)

I think skinnyness is gross (same goes with obesity...But I feel like that is not quite an unpopular opinion, obviously).

Mcdonalds is absolutely revolting...Whenever I try to eat it I feel like I'm going to throw up.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 13, 2014)

FriggaFanatic said:


> I think skinnyness is gross (same goes with obesity...But I feel like that is not quite an unpopular opinion, obviously).
> 
> Mcdonalds is absolutely revolting...Whenever I try to eat it I feel like I'm going to throw up.



That's not so unpopular. The McDonald part is quite sensible.


----------



## Katuro (Jan 13, 2014)

Space dragons are awesome. <----(Opinion)


----------



## dialup (Jan 13, 2014)

Java Chillers from Sonic actually kinda suck.


----------



## FurryFoxFriend (Jan 13, 2014)

I'd say the majority of my opinions are unpopular. I pretty much fit into no group because I hold opinions that conflict largely with the various "categories" of people. Being a true individualist is a very isolating thing, indeed. For example... I support legalizing all drugs, prostitution, and I support much freer gun rights, in my opinion, buying a gun should be as easy as buying some jeans, and everyone should be able to be armed anywhere they go. I'm an anarchist and support individual freedom over anything else. I especially would like a society where there's no police, courts, or prisons, and everyone settles their own matters themselves by the means they feel fit. Basically I'd love to live in a society with no rules or regulations, the best example I can give is some sort of 18th century Caribbean pirate town. I resent all forms of authority and detest group think.

My views don't align with any political party or social groups that I know of. I can't stand liberals for their political correct idiocy, nor can I stand conservatives for their idiotic and evil sense of morality. I've never fit in with any group and find the vast majority of people narrow-minded and inflexible. That said I can get along with anyone by simply studying them and mirroring their behaviors and ideas. I hold racist views while at the same time I advocate for LGBT rights, which puts me at further odds of either category of people. I'm a strong atheist with a strange spiritual belief system that can only be really explained by appreciating great art or nature. I value animals but believe they should be basically left alone, and have zero qualms with eating meat, in fact I think it is the best way to honor an animal.

I could go on... but when you hold views that are normally not found together, you quickly lose the ability to relate to those who do think in stereotypical mindsets.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2014)

If everyone settles their own matters the way they feel you will not have a world that promotes individualist freedoms. Throat slitting, slavery and war mongers yes, the right to do whatever you like- no.

Your views do align with 'volantryism', [except they're not as extreme as your views] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voluntaryism

Here's a cute song they made:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHe4OQ4bY4o


----------



## FurryFoxFriend (Jan 13, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> If everyone settles their own matters the way they feel you will not have a world that promotes individualist freedoms.



I disagree, but it is impossible to say without attempting it. People theorized for thousands of years that democracy/republicanism could never work. Other European nations scoffed at the idea that America could ever make it as a free republic, not ruled by a dictatorship... but look what happened. On the other hand, look at communism and how it severely failed in practice, so there's no way to be 100% sure without attempting it.



> Throat slitting, slavery and war mongers yes, the right to do whatever you like- no.



All those things go on far more rampantly the more organized a society is, this problem has nothing to do with the political system involved, in fact, an anarchistic society cannot go to war, slavery fails when you realize there's nobody to enforce ownership rights, so slaves can freely leave, and throat slitting? That happens far more often in a capitalistic system, at least in a metaphorical sense. Anyway... any form of highly organized society has far more of those problems you listed than what I listed. Compare the Wild West VS Ancient Rome. Which had more slavery and war mongering? Of course my example is rhetorical, because the Wild West isn't even a perfect example of anarchy, but it is the closest thing that comes to mind... but basically, war-mongering is impossible without organized powerful governments, and slavery likewise fails when there's nobody to enforce property rights but the property owners themselves.



> Your views do align with 'volantryism', [except they're not as extreme as your views] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voluntaryism



My views are more aligned with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Stirner.

That said I'm not egoist in the sense I believe you should take whatever you feel like by force, but I believe a society devoid of order is going to be far more friendly than one with a highly organized system of government. Ten men all armed are unlikely to cause a problem with each other. Five men armed for one nation against another will engage in battle without personal reason.



> Here's a cute song they made:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHe4OQ4bY4o



That's a great song, actually.

Still, anyone with a brain will realize you cannot have government without compromising your freedom. Look what America's become... a nation of lies and evil. We have the NSA, illegal wiretapping, "Patroit Act", Homeland Security, Gitmo... need I go on? Give someone power they will abuse it. The only laws that truly exist are the laws of nature.

People think of anarchy is violent and unstable... but there's never been more violence than at the hands of nations, see World War II & I for perfect examples. Anarchy is by its very nature far less violent.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2014)

Absolute anarchy *has* been attempted. Humans band together and form tribes, and large structures of order emerge spontaneously- often through lots of blood as alpha males battle to assume authority. How do you imagine complex societies and empires emerged in the first place? 

Anarchy is a power vacuum, and nature abhors vacuums. You must pick your poison, I'm afraid.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 13, 2014)

FurryFoxFriend said:


> I'd say the majority of my opinions are unpopular. I pretty much fit into no group because I hold opinions that conflict largely with the various "categories" of people. Being a true individualist is a very isolating thing, indeed. For example... I support legalizing all drugs, prostitution, and I support much freer gun rights, in my opinion, buying a gun should be as easy as buying some jeans, and everyone should be able to be armed anywhere they go. I'm an anarchist and support individual freedom over anything else. I especially would like a society where there's no police, courts, or prisons, and everyone settles their own matters themselves by the means they feel fit. Basically I'd love to live in a society with no rules or regulations, the best example I can give is some sort of 18th century Caribbean pirate town. I resent all forms of authority and detest group think.
> 
> My views don't align with any political party or social groups that I know of. I can't stand liberals for their political correct idiocy, nor can I stand conservatives for their idiotic and evil sense of morality. I've never fit in with any group and find the vast majority of people narrow-minded and inflexible. That said I can get along with anyone by simply studying them and mirroring their behaviors and ideas. I hold racist views while at the same time I advocate for LGBT rights, which puts me at further odds of either category of people. I'm a strong atheist with a strange spiritual belief system that can only be really explained by appreciating great art or nature. I value animals but believe they should be basically left alone, and have zero qualms with eating meat, in fact I think it is the best way to honor an animal.
> 
> I could go on... but when you hold views that are normally not found together, you quickly lose the ability to relate to those who do think in stereotypical mindsets.


You're a sociopathic anarchist. There ya go.


----------



## GhostIsDead (Jan 13, 2014)

Religion is a massive joke and the bible is the punchline.


----------



## FurryFoxFriend (Jan 13, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Absolute anarchy *has* been attempted.



Leave the city or town you are in an go to the isolated wilderness. Aside from the occasional representative of the state, it is anarchy. That is the natural order of things... society itself is an illusion agreed upon, much like this language we are using.



> Humans band together and form tribes, and large structures of order emerge spontaneously- often through lots of blood as alpha males battle to assume authority.



Only in the context of a hunter-gatherer society. Being an agrarian species, we do not need "tribes". Hunter-gatherers also did not live in one location for the majority of their lives. As for blood to assume authority, it just proves my point that violence is an integral part of creating and maintaining power structures. Thanks for that one.



> How do you imagine complex societies and empires emerged in the first place?



Correct. But some did arise peacefully, the conflicts between societies and empires were more a source of violence than their inceptions.



> Anarchy is a power vacuum, and nature abhors vacuums. You must pick your poison, I'm afraid.



I disagree. There are a number of species that do not have established hierarchical societies and do fine, even those that do, there's always "lone wolves". Anyway we've transcended nature by creating the light bulb, so nature doesn't have any real bearing on man, aside from the laws of nature, which we are increasingly learning to circumvent, and I theorize, one day even alter entirely.

Mutualistic cooperation does not apply a structured form of government. If I were a farmer and you a tool maker, and I traded my food for your tools, we both benefit, with zero interference with government. Essentially anything the government does individuals can do for themselves.

If you ever go out in the wilderness with a group of people where there is no effective government presence, there is a short-term example of anarchy without the forming of government, each individual their own master. Even the temporary forming of a group with a designated leader can exist in this context, but where the difference is between government and this; when the task is done the group disbands... IE: sailors at sea. That cannot be said about nations. I recognize that people will naively cling to government because they've been indoctrinated to its requirement, but people have lived for thousands of years in rural communities with very little government presence, and managed well.

I'm also against massive corporations replacing the role of government, but massive corporations only exist because of the complex we've created by our society (see: government bailouts of corporations). A massive corporation won't exist without a strong government body in tandem... I can elaborate a lot more on this point, but it is too frustrating to really go on about without request.

Anyway, I've always felt strangely safer and more comfortable in more chaotic environments... but only recently have I really taken a severe hatred to every established form of governing.


----------



## FurryFoxFriend (Jan 13, 2014)

Aleu said:


> You're a sociopathic anarchist. There ya go.



I'd try to be a sociopath but I feel too much empathy when I see people suffer. I have a real hard time dealing with human suffering, and I always feel guilt over harming other people. Strangely though, using justification can mitigate these feelings... which is what I believe nations and groups in general use to demonize/dehumanize their opposition in which to reduce any guilt in actions which would otherwise be horrid. It is really a lot easier to do evil unto those who are cruel to you than those who are nice to you... at least for me. Furthermore when you attach negative traits to them, it becomes even easier to not only absolve yourself of guilt, but feel justification.

An example is in a movie when something bad happens to the hero, people feel bad, but when the same thing happens to a villain, people sometimes cheer it on. This "morality" can be twisted quite easily... and people who think themselves good can be made evil, quite readily. Which is why I believe the vast majority of people who have done horrific things thought they were doing good.

If I had total freedom I wouldn't go around abusing other people... my life would be much as it is now, and I always raise skepticism to the idea people are bloodthirsty and savage without the threat of being locked in a cage if they let their "true nature" out... maybe I'm just more optimistic about people's true nature.


----------



## Icky (Jan 13, 2014)

FurryFoxFriend said:


> Leave the city or town you are in an go to the isolated wilderness. Aside from the occasional representative of the state, it is anarchy. That is the natural order of things... society itself is an illusion agreed upon, much like this language we are using.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So on one hand, you say you long for the chaotic environment of nature, but then you point out that, as a species, we've "transcended nature" through technology. I can't tell whether you're a wannabe mountain hermit or if you just have a typical distrust of The Man.


----------



## FurryFoxFriend (Jan 13, 2014)

Icky said:


> So on one hand, you say you long for the chaotic environment of nature, but then you point out that, as a species, we've "transcended nature" through technology. I can't tell whether you're a wannabe mountain hermit or if you just have a typical distrust of The Man.



Everyone is fine with the government until they have negative dealings with them. The American prison system is so incredibly barbaric and wicked that it really will make you question your society a lot more should you research it. The insane asylums of old were/still are? even worse. "The degree of civilization in a society can be judged by entering its prisons." ~ Fyodor Dostoyevsky... which really sums up my feelings exactly.

Even worse is Gitmo. We think of ourselves as the good guys but the stuff that goes on there will quickly dispel those notions, especially when some people there are completely innocent, merely associated with the wrong people at the wrong time. And that's not to mention the horrible wars and secret experiments the society has been involved with... but as laypeople, it is much easier just to suppress that knowledge and focus on the good of our great nation. But can you really whiteout that much evil with some good deeds?

I actually spent a few good months living in the mountains ironically enough, sleeping in a tent in the woods and emerging into town to work and for supplies. It is quite a life-changing experience, and makes you have a very different view on nature. People sometimes romanticize nature, but if you have to live in the wilderness, you will quickly have mixed feelings on it. Sure the beauty and freedom is great, but there's a lot of evil inherent in nature that will sicken you. I saw some animals killing and eating other creatures and there's nothing peaceful about that. Neither is the injustice of illness and starvation, but despite that, you really cannot beat the clean air and fresh breeze on your face, nor the stars and the trees.

We will one day I think transcend the laws of physics and even change them. We already can fly when we shouldn't be able to as a species without legs... heck we can leave our atmosphere and enter space and live in there for extended periods of time thanks to our wonderful technology. I don't think it is impossible to literally change the laws of reality with significantly advanced technology... anything is possible with science.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 13, 2014)

FurryFoxFriend said:


> Leave the city or town you are in an go to the isolated wilderness. Aside from the occasional representative of the state, it is anarchy. That is the natural order of things... society itself is an illusion agreed upon, much like this language we are using.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is all well and fine in theory, but humans can be selfish creatures, most of the time they are. To live in the Anarchy you describe will always result in cases like that of the Native Americans. Humans do not have the required mind-state to live that way. Nature, animals and such, only take what they need and that is a very rare occurrence amongst humans.
We have by no means "transcended nature" either. We cannot be apart from nature otherwise we die.


----------



## Icky (Jan 13, 2014)

FurryFoxFriend said:


> Everyone is fine with the government until they have negative dealings with them. The American prison system is so incredibly barbaric and wicked that it really will make you question your society a lot more should you research it. The insane asylums of old were/still are? even worse. "The degree of civilization in a society can be judged by entering its prisons." ~ Fyodor Dostoyevsky... which really sums up my feelings exactly.
> 
> Even worse is Gitmo. We think of ourselves as the good guys but the stuff that goes on there will quickly dispel those notions, especially when some people there are completely innocent, merely associated with the wrong people at the wrong time. And that's not to mention the horrible wars and secret experiments the society has been involved with... but as laypeople, it is much easier just to suppress that knowledge and focus on the good of our great nation. But can you really whiteout that much evil with some good deeds?
> 
> ...



Who the hell is "we"? Society is rapidly advancing towards these exciting futures, but you obviously don't want to be a part of any of it. Without any of the safeties living in a governed nation provides, nobody would be able to advance technology past "making a pointier stick than my neighbor". You're cherrypicking the ugly parts of civilization while bragging about how awesome technology is a paragraph later. Do you even know what you want, or are you just rambling and making up these long-winded rants as you go?


----------



## FurryFoxFriend (Jan 13, 2014)

Icky said:


> Who the hell is "we"? Society is rapidly advancing towards these exciting futures, but you obviously don't want to be a part of any of it. Without any of the safeties living in a governed nation provides, nobody would be able to advance technology past "making a pointier stick than my neighbor". You're cherrypicking the ugly parts of civilization while bragging about how awesome technology is a paragraph later. Do you even know what you want, or are you just rambling and making up these long-winded rants as you go?



The only way government aids scientific research is via taking the money of tax payers, by force, and putting it to initiatives and organizations like NASA. There has been some recent advancements in the private sector by INDIVIDUAL billionaires, however, which shows that scientific research can in fact be from the initiative of individuals, not by the coercion of the state's goals. Most great inventions were invented by individuals, regardless, and they were done in many cases in private situations. The idea that government is required for scientific and technological progress is laughable.


----------



## Icky (Jan 13, 2014)

FurryFoxFriend said:


> The only way government aids scientific research is via taking the money of tax payers, by force, and putting it to initiatives and organizations like NASA. There has been some recent advancements in the private sector by INDIVIDUAL billionaires, however, which shows that scientific research can in fact be from the initiative of individuals, not by the coercion of the state's goals. Most great inventions were invented by individuals, regardless, and they were done in many cases in private situations. The idea that government is required for scientific and technological progress is laughable.



So tell me. Why were these great inventors and scientists not out in the woods, picking their own food to survive?

Ohhhh, right, because a little thing called _organized society_ gives them that luxury to. Again, in a true state of anarchy, the only advancements that could ever get made would be finding the biggest rock to smash your enemy's head in.


----------



## FurryFoxFriend (Jan 13, 2014)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> This is all well and fine in theory, but humans can be selfish creatures, most of the time they are. To live in the Anarchy you describe will always result in cases like that of the Native Americans. Humans do not have the required mind-state to live that way. Nature, animals and such, only take what they need and that is a very rare occurrence amongst humans.
> We have by no means "transcended nature" either. We cannot be apart from nature otherwise we die.



Being selfish is much preferred to being a misplaced altruists. The Muslim who slaughters the infidel is doing it in the name of his version of good, a selfish one would not care to purge the world of the wicked, so long as the wicked don't personally effect him. Truly selfish types are actually very very rare, and the vast majority of damage is not done by individuals advancing self-interest, but rather, individuals executing their version of what is good for the world. Hard to see a bunch of Wall Street going on religious crusades. It won't always result in tribal communities, again, agrarian societies circumvent the requirement of that, furthermore, I disagree with your notion we cannot function without someone in power telling us what to do. Also nature doesn't have an equilibrium, that is a myth. Nature is only one bad evolution away from wiping all life off the planet, humans also can prevent catalysts like this... grass almost did it a very long time ago. Look how widespread the common grass seed is. You get something that evolved too good and it can and will end all life... but of course the sun consuming itself, meteors colliding with the planet, and a host of other non-biological methods are possible as well.

Regulation by government is very weak in many parts of the world. If mankind was to over-consume resources, then no amount of government influence can stop it, it is simply logistically impossible. We have transcended nature by being able to go to the bottom of the ocean, by leaving Earth's atmosphere... these things are biologically impossible for us, but we alter nature, hence it is no longer nature, to allow us to do it. It is also possible in my opinion to one day alter the physics of reality as well, essentially reprogramming reality itself... although that is far beyond current abilities, it is as possible and alien as the internet would've been five thousand years ago.

Furthermore, we could hypothetically upload our conciousness to a computer system and live via solar power indefinitely, again, a hypothetical proposition... unless you define nature as everything that is, regardless of being altered, then the word nature becomes moot, and can be replaced with everything.


----------



## FurryFoxFriend (Jan 13, 2014)

Icky said:


> So tell me. Why were these great inventors and scientists not out in the woods, picking their own food to survive?
> 
> Ohhhh, right, because a little thing called _organized society_ gives them that luxury to. Again, in a true state of anarchy, the only advancements that could ever get made would be finding the biggest rock to smash your enemy's head in.



Organization != government. You can organize for mutualistic benefit with a specific overhead. Five people can work to build a house without a sixth to force them to do it a certain way and punish them for disobeying. Organization is not necessarily evil, government is.


----------



## Icky (Jan 13, 2014)

FurryFoxFriend said:


> Organization != government. You can organize for mutualistic benefit with a specific overhead. Five people can work to build a house without a sixth to force them to do it a certain way and punish them for disobeying. Organization is not necessarily evil, government is.



So you don't actually want an anarchy, you just want the government to be called something else. What about the Fun Club? Or the Coalition-Of-People-Organized-for-Mutualistic-Benefit-with-a-Specific-Overhead-But-Not-the-Government? Eh, that second one isn't as catchy as Fun Club, but I'll come up with some others.


----------



## FurryFoxFriend (Jan 13, 2014)

Icky said:


> So you don't actually want an anarchy, you just want the government to be called something else. What about the Fun Club? Or the Coalition-Of-People-Organized-for-Mutualistic-Benefit-with-a-Specific-Overhead-But-Not-the-Government? Eh, that second one isn't as catchy as Fun Club, but I'll come up with some others.



As long as you can opt-out, not much problem, do I have. You cannot opt-out of government without moving to another nation and serving another... you guessed it, government.


----------



## Icky (Jan 13, 2014)

FurryFoxFriend said:


> As long as you can opt-out, not much problem, do I have. You cannot opt-out of government without moving to another nation and serving another... you guessed it, government.



But we can call the other one the Super Fun Club! They'll give out free pastries to all the citizens FUNizens every Monday, as long as everyone chips in a mandatory percent of their wages for the cause.

Oh, wait, did I say mandatory? I meant *FUN*-datory!

if you aren't getting the point by now then, christ, there's no hope for you anyway


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 13, 2014)

FurryFoxFriend said:


> Being selfish is much preferred to being a misplaced altruists. The Muslim who slaughters the infidel is doing it in the name of his version of good, a selfish one would not care to purge the world of the wicked, so long as the wicked don't personally effect him. Truly selfish types are actually very very rare, and the vast majority of damage is not done by individuals advancing self-interest, but rather, individuals executing their version of what is good for the world. Hard to see a bunch of Wall Street going on religious crusades. It won't always result in tribal communities, again, agrarian societies circumvent the requirement of that, furthermore, I disagree with your notion we cannot function without someone in power telling us what to do. Also nature doesn't have an equilibrium, that is a myth. Nature is only one bad evolution away from wiping all life off the planet, humans also can prevent catalysts like this... grass almost did it a very long time ago. Look how widespread the common grass seed is. You get something that evolved too good and it can and will end all life... but of course the sun consuming itself, meteors colliding with the planet, and a host of other non-biological methods are possible as well.
> 
> Regulation by government is very weak in many parts of the world. If mankind was to over-consume resources, then no amount of government influence can stop it, it is simply logistically impossible. We have transcended nature by being able to go to the bottom of the ocean, by leaving Earth's atmosphere... these things are biologically impossible for us, but we alter nature, hence it is no longer nature, to allow us to do it. It is also possible in my opinion to one day alter the physics of reality as well, essentially reprogramming reality itself... although that is far beyond current abilities, it is as possible and alien as the internet would've been five thousand years ago.
> 
> Furthermore, we could hypothetically upload our conciousness to a computer system and live via solar power indefinitely, again, a hypothetical proposition... unless you define nature as everything that is, regardless of being altered, then the word nature becomes moot, and can be replaced with everything.



I think it's interesting you use specifically a Muslim as your example, somewhat offensive to me having Syrian ancestry. The idea of killing someone in the name another's ideal is not specific to them.
I would regard the taking of another's life for any sort of reason other than mercy to be selfish, though that's something not many would like to admit. Where did I say humans cannot function without a presence in power over us? My statement was that humans do not have the required mind-set to live in any form of Anarchic society with mutual respect for what is and is not acceptable.
We have not altered nature, it remains the same, we cannot breath in space or water. We have merely created tools to suit our nature, the breathing apparatus for example does not allow us to breath underwater, it allows us to breath in a certain space that is perceived to be underwater. Changing our nature would be genetically altering ourselves to have gills.
Our planet is one evolution away from destruction? Yet it has survived for over 40 million years up until now without our assistance, we are not Gods, the planet has does and will function without us and if such a thing were to happen the rest of the lifeforms here would change to suit it, that is evolution. Where did you hear this about grass, I've never heard nor can I find anything about it.
I find it hard to believe we would ever be able to change physics. We barely understand 1% of it as it is, just a few years ago one of our major thoughts about it were proven wrong by the discovery that Black Holes can close, which also battered our ideas about time as well. We are by no means near such an achievement, I doubt we would see it even in the next 10,000 years.


----------



## FurryFoxFriend (Jan 13, 2014)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> I think it's interesting you use specifically a Muslim as your example, somewhat offensive to me having Syrian ancestry.



Syrians had their own belief systems before Islam, but I see what you are saying. I'm willing to wager a number of people in various communities around the world since antiquity did not in fact believe the popular religion of their time. For all you know your ancestors could've been atheists or followers of some religion lost to time. I find it interesting to associate religion with ethnicity. In many cases, you did not have a choice but to practice the religion of your governing peoples or face punishment, even death. Muslims are the most obvious example in modern times, because by and large, they are the predominant religious group engaging in violent conversion. They are the only major world religion to have actual laws governing the people of their nations in regards to how you may or may not live, according to their religion. They are not only not believers in separation of church and state, but in many cases, they are very much one and the same. There's loads of people living in Islamic countries that would really enjoy not having it forced upon them, how many is uncertain, as you will in fact fact real problems for being a vocal atheist or non-Muslim in those nations, and that is a fact you can lookup. Christianity and Judaism and other minor religions had similar persecutions of people in their past... but I don't know of a single religion outside Islam that has that kind of power in the modern world, aside from perhaps the Vatican in the Holy See and Judaism in Israel. For the most part... religion is on the decline in terms of power, and secular authority is on the rise.



> The idea of killing someone in the name another's ideal is not specific to them.



Indeed not, but they are the most prolific religious group to still do so today. There is a huge debate as to whether these actions are religiously or politically motivated, however, and I personally think politics has a much larger hand to play here.



> I would regard the taking of another's life for any sort of reason other than mercy to be selfish, though that's something not many would like to admit.



When those Christians used to burn "witches" at the stake they did so to save their soul from damnation. Now this to us is ludricious, but in the context of their belief system, killing someone on Earth to spare them an eternity of torment as a very merciful thing. Context is everything... I see nothing selfish about that. The only way you could kill someone and consider it selfish, would be if you killed someone for their possessions, or something that directly benefits you personally. Killing for an ideal is not selfish, likewise, evil is often not selfish either. Selfishness is more of a morally grey idea... unless of course it crosses to extremes like killing people and looting them of their money... which is pretty much evil, unless survival itself is at stake, which becomes a more complex issue. But killing someone for their X-BOX is obviously evil and stupid, but that's an example of selfishness. Killing for an ideal cannot be selfish, as the self does not directly benefit.



> Where did I say humans cannot function without a presence in power over us? My statement was that humans do not have the required mind-set to live in any form of Anarchic society with mutual respect for what is and is not acceptable.



These two statements are not mutually exclusive. A power over use sets what is and what is not acceptable... in a term known as laws, and forces them to be obeyed by punishing those who violate said values. Since as what you said is correct, laws constantly are in a flux and change quite often. However... there general ideas are that you don't kill me, I won't kill you, you don't steal from me, I won't steal from you. We can agree on basic tenets, without agreeing on specific ideas. Don't mess with me I won't mess with you is the rule of the land in an anarchy.



> We have not altered nature, it remains the same, we cannot breath in space or water. We have merely created tools to suit our nature, the breathing apparatus for example does not allow us to breath underwater, it allows us to breath in a certain space that is perceived to be underwater. Changing our nature would be genetically altering ourselves to have gills.



Genetic alteration and technological alteration are literally the same thing. The end result is you've modified nature to suit your ends. Even if technology can be separated from you, while you are using it, you are effectively altered. I fail to see a difference here. Anyway nature by definition is the unaltered state of reality. Once you alter it, it becomes artificial, or man-made. That's a textbook definition. Artificial = not natural = not nature. Technology = artificial = not natural, genetic modification = artificial = man made = not natural. See?



> Our planet is one evolution away from destruction? Yet it has survived for over 40 million years up until now without our assistance, we are not Gods, the planet has does and will function without us and if such a thing were to happen the rest of the lifeforms here would change to suit it, that is evolution.



Evolution is completely random governed only by what works best. If a beast evolves to over-hunt its prey, it dies out, but so does it prey. If a beast can eat any organic matter, all life dies out. See how that works? An extreme example, but certainly possible. 40 million years means nothing because it takes millions of years for significant evolutionary changes to occur... as in one species to go to another. Small changes won't make massive differences in ecosystems, but large changes will. Human intelligence is an example of a change that has massively changed the ecosystem. A bacteria that eats all life could be another.



> Where did you hear this about grass, I've never heard nor can I find anything about it.



Millions of years ago there was no such a thing of grass. Grass evolves and now covers much of the world's surface. It goes to show how widespread a successful mutation can become. Dandelions are another good example. Let weeds grow in your garden and they will kill the other plants there... all it takes is an unlucky thing to evolve that is too successful to wipe out an entire ecosystem... and this HAS happened. The vast majority of species to ever have lived are now extinct. Luckily nature balances itself in the fact that if you eat all your food you die as well, but now two species have still gone extinct. Get a species that eats everything and has no predators, and you are in trouble.



> I find it hard to believe we would ever be able to change physics. We barely understand 1% of it as it is, just a few years ago one of our major thoughts about it were proven wrong by the discovery that Black Holes can close, which also battered our ideas about time as well. We are by no means near such an achievement, I doubt we would see it even in the next 10,000 years.



Even so we will one day see a change. Think how insane the idea of a cellphone would've sounded to cavemen or even men in the 18th century. Imagine talking to someone across the world... or even seeing their face and moving pictures with sound! All within milliseconds second of delay! That is something you wouldn't comprehend back then... so very likely such things can be possible. Again, I can't prove it without inventing it... but I feel it is the case. Also, technological breakthroughs are not gradual progressions over a long period of time, sometimes, it occurs in very rapid amounts over a very small period of time. Take computers for example, or the internet. Only a few decades old and look how much has changed. The digital revolution itself is less than fifty years old, and look how fast it has advanced.

Lookup the singularity to see what is coming... likely.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 13, 2014)

FurryFoxFriend said:


> .



 Islam had one of the most peaceful attitudes in the middle-ages, this extremism nowadays is the result of people manipulating the message of the Qur'an to suit their own needs, the same for all religions. Before Islam Syria had a Pantheon, Baal, El, Nurgal, etc, etc. But times change, and so do beliefs, whatever the beliefs they had at the moment my kin follow Islam and so any insult to Islam is an insult to them. While what you say is true, it was only true for new beginnings, today the religion of Syria is Islam, and it is not enforced with the penalty of death. Christianity was no different, in fact it was worse and time is no excuse; it's leaders have yet to answer for their crimes. And the only ones who forced Islam upon citizens are extremists who, up until now, were not tolerated at all by their country's governments.



FurryFoxFriend said:


> .



They are politically motivated, as were the actions of Christians centuries ago. If these people truly valued their faith, then war would be the furthest thought from their minds, and they are a minority which do not represent the majority of the religion. *Islam is not a inherently violent faith.
*


FurryFoxFriend said:


> .



Again, if the safety of these "witches" was the interest of the Inquisition, then they would have never have burnt them. The process of burning them was nothing to do with saving their souls either, it was assumed that these "holy men" had the right to enact "God's will" upon "Heathens", none of which was concerned with the said witches souls. It was done to send a message, question us or turn away from us and die. Even if they had good intentions in mind, that still does not pardon them, God's will was for whatever deity who presides to carry out, they were being selfish and arrogant by taking it into their own hands, something which their own belief makes clear they had no right to do.



FurryFoxFriend said:


> .



I would judge what is and is not acceptable by whether it harms another, and if it does, how it harms them. And as I said, there are those who have no respect for the ideals of "leave me alone, and I will leave you alone". There will always be conquerors, for better and for worse, and with such people the idea of living in mutual respect for one another's lives is impossible.



FurryFoxFriend said:


> .



Artificially made changes to our nature are still changes to our nature, technological methods merely work around our nature. Breathing apparatus or no breathing apparatus, man still cannot breath in water or space; our nature has not changed, but our technology provides the circumstance for our nature to exist in places it should not. Granted, this is bending the rules of nature, but what we are has not changed. Altering ourselves is artificial, but it changes us nonetheless, to give ourselves gills would be to change our nature to that of an amphibian (which would also require other changes to skin and such) rather than that land-dwelling creature. Genetic modification alters our nature, where technology bends it.



FurryFoxFriend said:


> .



Evolution works to provide creatures with the tools to compete with one another, which is why some have developed venom and others constriction. If a predator evolves eventually it's prey will. They are locked in an eternal dance and are not independent of one another. There are example I could give, but their names have slipped from my mind.
For the above quotes I would recommend you have a gander at the Gaia theory (it is nothing New Age) of how the Earth's ecosystem regulates itself. Call it coincidence, but many animals, such as Sheep, Cows, Goats, etc, etc would be happy to eat those weeds, and they would eat them.



FurryFoxFriend said:


> .



Our technological breakthroughs are not gradual, but our understanding of how to make those breakthroughs are. Once we comprehend something then advancements follow, but history has shown that we take time to realise how to work these things before we mass produce them.

My apologizes to anyone for the large reply.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 14, 2014)

FurryFoxFriend said:


> The only way government aids scientific research is via taking the money of tax payers, by force, and putting it to initiatives and organizations like NASA. There has been some recent advancements in the private sector by INDIVIDUAL* billionaires*, however, which shows that scientific research can in fact be from the initiative of individuals, not by the coercion of the state's goals. Most great inventions were invented by individuals, regardless, and they were done in many cases in private situations. The idea that government is required for scientific and technological progress is laughable.



A while ago you claimed that the monolithic coorporations that support such individuals were a negative result of the existence of a state. You can't have things both ways.


----------



## Rebel Of Epona (Jan 14, 2014)

On the part of altering nature, in a sense we havnt. Simply, we have used the major part of nature to our advantage due to our.excessive mental capability and understanding. That major part is physics. As our understanding of physics grew and spread by the great men who finally figured them out, we started using them as well as developed scientific theory. As Albert Einstein said: All things in nature, time, and space are bound by the Laws Of Physics. They can not be altered or changed... simply put, though we can use them more and more to advance technology and civilization, we can not alter and change them. We simply can understand them more with time. And nature is controled by the Laws Of Physics, thus nature is physics, thus cannot be altered. We can alter enviroment and biology through understanding of physics, but nature is more than enviroment and biology or technology, and small fractions can be changed, yes. But as a whole absolutely not. They are laws for a reason, and not theory. And we have zero control of them, no matter what or who somone does.

The way you speak, you sound like you're saying that all of nature can and will be altered by the human race. Thatd be like saying we'll be able to warp and control the Space/Time Continuum, which even Steven Hawkins dont believe lol. We might be able to learn to use such or understand it better but we cant alter it as its bound by physics. We cant alter true reality.


----------



## Fingerdawg (Jan 14, 2014)

I highly doubt the Human species will live longer than Dinosaurs, just based on what we've done to the earth alone. Our Knowledge was a curse in the disguise of bliss.


----------



## Machine (Jan 14, 2014)

Fingerdawg said:


> I highly doubt the Human species will live longer than Dinosaurs, just based on what we've done to the earth alone. Our Knowledge was a curse in the disguise of bliss.


I think the intelligence and adaptability of humans will keep us alive much longer than a bunch of lizards with no thumbs.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 14, 2014)

Fingerdawg said:


> I highly doubt the Human species will live longer than Dinosaurs, just based on what we've done to the earth alone. Our Knowledge was a curse in the disguise of bliss.


I agree, but technological apocalypse is not the reason. Homo sapiens sapiens is just one species. Dinosauria is an entire clade of related species. 

Clades last longer than the individual species that comprise them- and usually longer than the individual species in other groups.



Machine said:


> I think the intelligence and adaptability of  humans will keep us alive much longer than a bunch of lizards with no  thumbs.



We've got a challenge then; first we'll have to kill all extant birds, because they are part of the dinosaur clade. x3


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 14, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> We've got a challenge then; first we'll have to kill all extant birds, because they are part of the dinosaur clade. x3


If ya wanna get technical, dinosaurs are by definition a particular class of animals which existed between Jurassic and Cretaceous times. So birds today ain't dinosaurs anymore, just descendants.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 14, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> If ya wanna get technical, dinosaurs are by definition a particular class of animals which existed between Jurassic and Cretaceous times. So birds today ain't dinosaurs anymore, just descendants.



Or those that just come down to Florida to retire


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 14, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> If ya wanna get technical, dinosaurs are by definition a particular class of animals which existed between Jurassic and Cretaceous times. So birds today ain't dinosaurs anymore, just descendants.


There is no abrupt point at which an animal stops being one thing and evolves into another. That's why Humans are still apes, and all apes are still monkeys.

_"a majority of contemporary paleontologists concerned with dinosaurs reject the traditional style of classification in favor of phylogenetic nomenclature;  this approach requires that, for a group to be natural, all descendants  of members of the group must be included in the group as well. Birds  are thus considered to be dinosaurs and dinosaurs are, therefore, not  extinct" _

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinosauria#Definition


----------



## Rebel Of Epona (Jan 14, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> There is no abrupt point at which an animal stops being one thing and evolves into another. That's why Humans are still apes, and all apes are still monkeys.
> 
> _"a majority of contemporary paleontologists concerned with dinosaurs reject the traditional style of classification in favor of phylogenetic nomenclature;  this approach requires that, for a group to be natural, all descendants  of members of the group must be included in the group as well. Birds  are thus considered to be dinosaurs and dinosaurs are, therefore, not  extinct" _
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinosauria#Definition


One of the soul beliefs of Evolution I might add. A family tree, metaphorically, dosn just completely stop and reappear after thousands or millions of years. Its always existant and continuous, even if it changes its still there and still a related line.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 14, 2014)

This FurryFoxFriend sounds like a 15 year old rebellious teenager. Seriously.



Sweetheartz22 said:


> (so much soft, very yes, wow, such hugs)



You called?


----------



## Sar (Jan 15, 2014)

Macs are for people who have more money than knowledge. They have second-grade components you can't change out with a price tag to boot. Its better to figure out dual-booting the OS on a cheaper PC. It's the same thing.

Alienware is for dumbass kids who want to seem loke badass hacker gamers. The ungrateful bastards force their parents to buy such an expensive PC just because it lights up as they play the Call of Doodies. Their parts are on par with most cheaper models of laptops. Foolish.

Seriously, just get a cheap ass laptop or prebuilt if you lack knowledge. Stop shitting money down the tube.

/unpopularcomputerrant



CrazyLee said:


> This FurryFoxFriend sounds like a 15 year old rebellious teenager


 I wouldn't be surprised if he was one. It's naturally valid assumption.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't care about how fancy a car is.
I just want a car that runs, no matter how shitty it may look.


----------



## Icky (Jan 15, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> There is no abrupt point at which an animal stops being one thing and evolves into another. That's why Humans are still apes, and all apes are still monkeys.
> 
> _"a majority of contemporary paleontologists concerned with dinosaurs reject the traditional style of classification in favor of phylogenetic nomenclature;  this approach requires that, for a group to be natural, all descendants  of members of the group must be included in the group as well. *Birds  are thus considered to be dinosaurs and dinosaurs are, therefore, not  extinct*" _
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinosauria#Definition



_Fuck yeah._


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 16, 2014)

Icky said:


> _Fuck yeah._



Icky, you're the prettiest dino :U


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 16, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> Alienware is for dumbass kids who want to seem loke badass hacker gamers. The ungrateful bastards force their parents to buy such an expensive PC just because it lights up as they play the Call of Doodies. Their parts are on par with most cheaper models of laptops. Foolish.


 Cool kids buy a tower and make it glow and shit via hard work and customization.
Because deckers.


----------



## Sar (Jan 17, 2014)

Mokushi said:


> Cool kids buy a tower and make it glow and shit via hard work and customization.
> Because deckers.



Add a synthesizer to it. Make it sound like a sports car when it boots up.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 17, 2014)

Mokushi said:


> Cool kids buy a tower and make it glow and shit via hard work and customization.
> Because deckers.



I don't really mind gaming with a laptop.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 18, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> Macs are for people who have more money than knowledge. They have second-grade components you can't change out with a price tag to boot. Its better to figure out dual-booting the OS on a cheaper PC. It's the same thing.
> 
> Alienware is for dumbass kids who want to seem loke badass hacker gamers. The ungrateful bastards force their parents to buy such an expensive PC just because it lights up as they play the Call of Doodies. Their parts are on par with most cheaper models of laptops. Foolish.
> 
> ...


Macs are for people who can't computer, and suburbanites, which are two groups that ain't mutually exclusive.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 18, 2014)

Jesus is awesome.  

And dragons are sexy (at least, the female variety!)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 18, 2014)

JesusFish said:


> Macs are for people who can't computer, and suburbanites, which are two groups that ain't mutually exclusive.



As much as I don't like Mac, doesn't Mac have a good few things in its favour that make it a choice for professionals? I see artists, graphics designers, film editors, and so on and so forth make use of it instead of Windows.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 18, 2014)

Gibby said:


> As much as I don't like Mac, doesn't Mac have a good few things in its favour that make it a choice for professionals? I see artists, graphics designers, film editors, and so on and so forth make use of it instead of Windows.



That's because it looks fancy and some people kinda like iMovie. Other than that it doesn't really offer anything that makes it better for that sorta thing.


----------



## Willow (Jan 18, 2014)

Gibby said:


> As much as I don't like Mac, doesn't Mac have a good few things in its favour that make it a choice for professionals? I see artists, graphics designers, film editors, and so on and so forth make use of it instead of Windows.


A lot of colleges use them too because they don't get viruses. Which is the main draw for people since it takes out the need for an anti-virus program and worrying about even getting viruses. 

Also because when people see you working on a Mac computer, they'll be impressed because obviously you have the money and are serious about your work :V


----------



## soak (Jan 18, 2014)

I think that dressing up your pets is really cute.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 18, 2014)

I think circumcision is a stupid practice that has little to no use.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 18, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I think circumcision is a stupid practice that has little to no use.



Besides the cleanliness boost.


----------



## Willow (Jan 18, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Besides the cleanliness boost.


Maybe it's just me, but I think that if you can't take the extra few minutes to clean there, then you're probably not a clean person to begin with.


----------



## soak (Jan 18, 2014)

As someone who HIGHLY prefers uncut, _yes_.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 19, 2014)

Willow said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I think that if you can't take the extra few minutes to clean there, then you're probably not a clean person to begin with.



Maybe they don't have hands?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 19, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Maybe they don't have hands?



Or just lazy?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 19, 2014)

Fuck that noise, uncut dicks looks like gross veiny sausages.


----------



## Percy (Jan 19, 2014)

So, this thread has descended into dicks.

Is it an unpopular opinion that I don't mind?


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jan 19, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I think circumcision is a stupid practice that has little to no use.



It's downright wrong. Baby can't give consent. THE BEST PARENTING.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 19, 2014)

Percy said:


> So, this thread has descended into dicks.
> 
> Is it an unpopular opinion that I don't mind?


 
Tis the curse of FaF Percy.
This the curseeeeeeee


----------



## Antronach (Jan 19, 2014)

While we're on the topic of dicks...

I think sex is overrated.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 20, 2014)

I think its rude and snoopy for Twitter feed content to affect your employment.


----------



## IAmTheFatman666 (Jan 21, 2014)

Antronach said:


> While we're on the topic of dicks...
> 
> I think sex is overrated.



Then you're not doing it right.


----------



## Antronach (Jan 21, 2014)

How could I be doing it wrong if I'm not doing it? :/


----------



## Carnau (Jan 21, 2014)

I honestly feel like I'm the only person who never _hates_ their job whenever they find employment. 
This is a tough economy and you can't be picky, there are people in 3rd world countries who would DIE just be in our positions and yet I see so many dense children complaining about how they hate their lives because someone didn't say thank you or hold open a damn door for them.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 21, 2014)

Carnau said:


> I honestly feel like I'm the only person who never _hates_ their job whenever they find employment.
> This is a tough economy and you can't be picky, there are people in 3rd world countries who would DIE just be in our positions and yet I see so many dense children complaining about how they hate their lives because someone didn't say thank you or hold open a damn door for them.



I think today's workers have a bit more substantive complaints than that.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 21, 2014)

I think the fandom's rape culture, hugs for bestialists, and rampant denialism is a bad thing.

Oh, and I'm not big on unions. I see them as the liberal version of corporations/free market goons.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 21, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> rape culture



Did I accidentally log-in to tumblr?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 21, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Did I accidentally log-in to tumblr?



Check your privileges.

Cats are overrated.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 21, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Cats are overrated.



So are Dogs.


----------



## dialup (Jan 21, 2014)

Soup counts as a meal. No matter what kind.


----------



## Antronach (Jan 22, 2014)

dialup said:


> Soup counts as a meal. No matter what kind.



Does this include dry ramen?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 22, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Cats are overrated.



I'll fucking fight you m8.

Also I thought Bishock Infinite was alright.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jan 22, 2014)

Carnau said:


> I honestly feel like I'm the only person who never _hates_ their job whenever they find employment.



I think lots of us agree, it's just that some people prefer complaining than admitting "hey, I'm actually fairly lucky."

Though I have had one job that WAS terrible, so it can happen.


----------



## Carnau (Jan 22, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> some people prefer complaining than admitting "hey, I'm actually fairly lucky."



Damn 'murica millennials.
@Thread: Some 90's music was nice.


----------



## ModifiedRabbit (Jan 22, 2014)

Unpopular opinions. Hm, ive had one recently.
I dont much care for the admin on this site and think that SOME abuse their power. 
BAM, unpopular opinion. One that may even get deleted.
Now that ive stated mine, ill be on my way. lol


----------



## ModifiedRabbit (Jan 22, 2014)

IAmTheFatman666 said:


> Then you're not doing it right.


Some people just dont care for it.  =P 
Like me. I feel no need for sex in general. Ive had bad sex and ive had great sex and just dont give a crap for it either way.  xD


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 22, 2014)

ModifiedRabbit said:


> Unpopular opinions. Hm, ive had one recently.
> I dont much care for the admin on this site and think that SOME abuse their power.
> BAM, unpopular opinion. One that may even get deleted.
> Now that ive stated mine, ill be on my way. lol


So edgy.Also, pretty sure that seems like a popular opinion nowadays. 


I don't think FA(F) staff is really censoring anything at all, which is my unpopular opinion :V


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 22, 2014)

I like giving presentations for my course.

Probably because I love the sound of my own voice :V


----------



## Aleu (Jan 22, 2014)

FPS games are kinda lame


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 22, 2014)

Aleu said:


> FPS games are kinda lame



Can't blame you for thinking that (except if it is a narrative FPS) ♪
Games-wise, I think the next generation is useless at this point in time, even harmful, with the "race towards bettar gwaffix"... Hooray for studios that die days before their game's launch because they blew too much money on making it more shiny and hiring marketing people that don't know how to market it reasonably.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 22, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Check your privileges.
> 
> Cats are overrated.



OH HELL NO

Cats are the best animal ever


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 24, 2014)

I think the world would be a better place if waiters, store clerks, tech support, etc were allowed to yell at and insult stupid customers.


----------



## LadyToorima (Jan 24, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I think the world would be a better place if waiters, store clerks, tech support, etc were allowed to yell at and insult stupid customers.



I wouldn't insult anyone, but what I DO want, is to be able to defend myself against verbal abuse from asshole customers. We are not even allowed that much. The most we are allowed to do is say, "Sir/Ma'am, I'm sorry but I do not appreciate how you are speaking to me, if you wait a moment I will be glad to call a manager for you."


----------



## dialup (Jan 24, 2014)

LadyToorima said:


> I wouldn't insult anyone, but what I DO want, is to be able to defend myself against verbal abuse from asshole customers. We are not even allowed that much. The most we are allowed to do is say, "Sir/Ma'am, I'm sorry but I do not appreciate how you are speaking to me, if you wait a moment I will be glad to call a manager for you."


 God I wish I was allowed to say even that much when I worked retail jobs. We had to pretty much grovel and kiss their ass as much as we could and apologize for everything or else we'd get in trouble. 

At least I could get away with pissing shitty customers off by being nice.


----------



## LadyToorima (Jan 24, 2014)

dialup said:


> God I wish I was allowed to say even that much when I worked retail jobs. We had to pretty much grovel and kiss their ass as much as we could and apologize for everything or else we'd get in trouble.
> 
> At least I could get away with pissing shitty customers off by being nice.



This is usually what I do anyway. You just be completely nice and apologetic and eventually they realize how much of an ass they are making themselves and they either go away or they start being apologetic. I've only had to call a manager once and a co-worker came to my rescue another time cause this 50-something year old man was yelling at me and threatening me, he was obviously intoxicated and escorted out be security.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 25, 2014)

dialup said:


> God I wish I was allowed to say even that much when I worked retail jobs. We had to pretty much grovel and kiss their ass as much as we could and apologize for everything or else we'd get in trouble.
> 
> At least I could get away with pissing shitty customers off by being nice.



I'd imagine it would be a passive-aggressive verbal frenzy.


----------



## Carnau (Jan 26, 2014)

I think vehicles are scarier than guns.


----------



## dialup (Jan 26, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I'd imagine it would be a passive-aggressive verbal frenzy.


Actually I would be like "OMIGOSH SIR I AM SOOOO SORRY LET ME FIX EVERYTHING OMIGOSH LIKE I HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY~~!" with a smile on my face while acting like a dumb blonde. Then whoever was pissed at me would just be all huffy and cross their arms or something. They were mad because my manager would be standing right there and knew they couldn't do or say anything for being too nice.

Sometimes with my ass-kissing skills I'd be able to turn the worst customers completely around. At the bookstore I worked at they always sent the worst ones to me because I was so good at it and could actually fix their problems and send them off with a smile. Felt good, man.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 27, 2014)

If you are not a musician or actually know about music your opinion about music means shit to me


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 27, 2014)

Nuclear power is a good idea, as well as being really cool.


----------



## Karuvatto (Jan 28, 2014)

When you work your way up to the top of the chain, you're *not *allowed to slack off - you should be working.

'Cause everyone I've ever known, who has a manager type position boasts how they do nothing all day but play games and not work. _"Because I'm manager I'm allowed to"_
wat

But I've met too many people in this position that it seems I'm the odd one out.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 29, 2014)

Girls seem to fuss about it all the time, but I don't think painted nails look stylish.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 30, 2014)

If 'Jesus' or any similar character (Muhammad, etc.) were here today to give their opinion, he would not be fit even to shine our shoes - never mind telling us how to live our lives.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 30, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> If 'Jesus' or any similar character (Muhammad, etc.) were here today to give their opinion, he would not be fit even to shine our shoes - never mind telling us how to live our lives.



I actually have to disagree with this here.  What the Jesus of the Bible (as opposed to the caricature of him worshipped by Republicans) preached more than anything was to take care of the poor, and what he condemned most was greed.  Today, they'd call him a pinko commie.

It's his dad that's a prick.  This is one of the most aggravating things about conservative Christians, that they completely ignore the one core positive message in the Bible in favor of all the stupid asshole shit on the side.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 11, 2014)

Lobar said:


> I actually have to disagree with this here.  What the Jesus of the Bible (as opposed to the caricature of him worshipped by Republicans) preached more than anything was to take care of the poor, and what he condemned most was greed.  Today, they'd call him a pinko commie.
> 
> It's his dad that's a prick.  This is one of the most aggravating things about conservative Christians, that they completely ignore the one core positive message in the Bible in favor of all the stupid asshole shit on the side.



All hail commie Jesus. 

Implying the Bible is an accurate record of historical events or the attitude of a deity.

Yes I realise I just necro'd this thread. I am very tired and realised it was on page 3 after I posted. Sue me.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 11, 2014)

I think it is about the money, and that people should be compensated for their work if you enjoy what they do.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 11, 2014)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> All hail commie Jesus.
> 
> Implying the Bible is an accurate record of historical events or the attitude of a deity.
> 
> Yes I realise I just necro'd this thread. I am very tired and realised it was on page 3 after I posted. Sue me.



it's not even a month old :/


----------



## Distorted (Feb 11, 2014)

I believe only angry people tend to listen to heavy metal music.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 11, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Nuclear power is a good idea, as well as being really cool.



I agree. If regulated right, be it by a crew or a computer, the chance of failure is slim. On top of that, its the most efficient fuel we probably know, as far as mass and energy go. Iirc, a kilo of uranium makes ~70tril joules of power. A perfect mass to energy conversion is 90tril joules.

The only "perfect" reactor is antimatter, where half a kilo each of matter and antimatter make 90tril joules. But, take away production costs, all we really have is insane energy storage, not production. If we want maximum efficiency for antimatter reactors, harvest from thunderstorms or the sun or radiation belt. Or, better yet, an antimatter solar system. They probably exist. Do we know the difference between a matter star and antimatter star? Probably not. It'd be guess and check but once we find a pool of antimatter you just know future power companies are gonna use their machinery to rape the system and masturbate over their ridiculous energy production.

Future power sources always has and always will be my favorite subject to go on a tangent about. Future anything, but power is my favorite. If you ever want to talk about that stuff for no reason, you know who to call. <3


----------



## Rooko (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm hesitant about nuclear power simply because I live within 10 miles of TMI, which came close to disaster in 1970~something. Also, because of TMI, my area of central pennsylvania is the first place another country will place a nuke if they wanted to start the armaggeddon. We have 4 military bases around, and exploding TMI would enhance the destruction...


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah, its dangerous, but the potential energy is unfathomable. Ohhh~ just imagine the things we could power! <3

Heh, that's one thing to know about me. I'm bent on mass production of energy or materials. The topic gets me going better than a can of Monster.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 11, 2014)

I mostly think a mayority of the furry fandom it's sex driven crazy. But hey, I just said most of the furries and it's my opinion.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 11, 2014)

I think certain species of goldfish are cruel to keep/breed and should go extinct. :C


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't like anime or shows/ games that try to be physically accurate but aren't at all, such as Space Engineers. 
(Turning on a jet pack gives you  no gravity, machines randomly generate gravity (not even towards them, just in a random direction) not pressing any controls slows you down than burning retrograde, ect)


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Feb 11, 2014)

The Stones suck.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Feb 12, 2014)

Trpdwarf said:


> I think certain species of goldfish are cruel to keep/breed and should go extinct. :C



Just fish?

I think the same about a lot of breeds of dog and fancy pigeons (some birds are basically prisoners in their own deformed bodies.) But people want thier pugs and laugh at how adorable it is that it can't even scratch it's own body or run without collapsing...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 12, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> If you are not a musician or actually know about music your opinion about music means shit to me



Sooo much this. If you've never picked up a guitar, don't give me any lectures on who you think the greatest guitarist ever is. it means NOTHING to me!!!


----------



## Falafox (Feb 12, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Sooo much this. If you've never picked up a guitar, don't give me any lectures on who you think the greatest guitarist ever is. it means NOTHING to me!!!


Well,I picked a guitar once.
once.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 12, 2014)

Trpdwarf said:


> I think certain species of goldfish are cruel to keep/breed and should go extinct. :C



Goldfish are actually green in the wild. The gold color came in through selective breeding.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Goldfish are actually green in the wild. The gold color came in through selective breeding.









Does this look green to you?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 12, 2014)

closer to silver, with an olive back, very much similar to their larger cousin, the carp.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 12, 2014)

Penises should stay uncut.


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Feb 12, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Penises should stay uncut.


I am offended. I'll have you know my penis has been vastly improved in no way whatsoever by it's being circumcised.

Yeah, I feel the same way.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Sooo much this. If you've never picked up a guitar, don't give me any lectures on who you think the greatest guitarist ever is. it means NOTHING to me!!!



That's ridiculous. Just because someone can't play a guitar doesn't mean that they don't know what a good guitarist sounds like.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 12, 2014)

Aleu said:


> That's ridiculous. Just because someone can't play a guitar doesn't mean that they don't know what a good guitarist sounds like.



I just like to think that to be able to judge, you should at the very least have some knowledge of music theory, and be able to discern legitimate, technical playing from random noodling...and know when someone *cough*Kirk Hammett*cough*is really just a hack boxing around with a minor pentatonic and excessive trem-wankery...then again, this thread is about unpopular opinions.


----------



## Inpw (Feb 12, 2014)

There is a difference between a good Guitarist and a good Musician.

a Good Guitarist can quickly pick up and play something Slash, Van Halen or Jimi Hendrix wrote.
a Good Musician can create original music of the same or better quality Slash, Van Halen or Jimi Hendrix wrote.

A song doesn't need to be exceptionally complex for it to be a great musical piece. I like complex music here and there but it's the simple ones that really spark because it's simple but still brilliant. This is actually the harder thing to achieve.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2014)

I think the words people are scrabbling around for here are 'technical' versus 'creative' ability.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 12, 2014)

I know that, I'm a rabid Dime fan, and he openly admitted to knowing very little about theory, but he had a soul and a passion that just oozed from his instrument, I mean c'mon, "Walk" was basically a one note riff (an open D with some full-note bends), but it was still powerful as all hell (super chill dude too, I met him once in 2004, and even as a little piss-ant 15-year old kid, he still made time for me, and even signed some shit for me..but now he's gone and I am sad  ) , but when you have a musician that does one thing well and just milks it all the time (Kirk Hammett,Angus Young, and the like) it just irks me a bit. 

And I understand the shortcomings, I don't even consider myself a very good musician, I can write solid leads but I can never be satisfied with my rhythm chops.I wish I could write as well as some people do, but unless I'm either REALLY pissed off or depressed I can't muster the necessary emotion to pull it off.

So, I guess in all honesty, the difference between "good" and "great" truly comes down to the soul of the player...and you will never know if you have that soul if you never try.

and totally to go off on a whole 'nother level, I hate people who consider DJ's as musicians.

okay, rant over.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 12, 2014)

Aleu said:


> That's ridiculous. Just because someone can't play a guitar doesn't mean that they don't know what a good guitarist sounds like.



It is not, sure you can say, hey this sound nice, but you don't really know why because if you don't know about music who can't totally apreciate what the guitarist is doing, or why.



sniperfreak223 said:


> and totally to go off on a whole 'nother  level, I hate people who consider DJ's as musicians.



Anyone who can make music, with whatever it is, is a musician. By saying a dj is not a musician is like saying a singer isn't a musician because it doesn't play any instrument


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 12, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Just fish?
> 
> I think the same about a lot of breeds of dog and fancy pigeons (some birds are basically prisoners in their own deformed bodies.) But people want thier pugs and laugh at how adorable it is that it can't even scratch it's own body or run without collapsing...



Don't forget German Shepherds. The curve they have in their back just before the tail is a man-made modification. It was deemed "fashionable" and leads to spine problems in old age, which are usually painful.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> It is not, sure you can say, hey this sound nice, but you don't really know why because if you don't know about music who can't totally apreciate what the guitarist is doing, or why.


I don't need to be a writer to know when a piece of literature is really just trash. It's the same for music. But hey, anything to have an excuse to be pretentious, right?


----------



## dialup (Feb 12, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I don't need to be a writer to know when a piece of literature is really just trash. It's the same for music. But hey, anything to have an excuse to be pretentious, right?


I'm probably going to sound pretentious as well, but I kinda get what he's saying. One of my friends likes my old shitty moeblob animu "art" better than my improved more realistic art. She doesn't draw, so she doesn't get why something she might like is still shitty. There's nothing wrong with liking any kind of art in any form, but people who work at an art and know the process of creating it know more about the mechanics and whatnot. 

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2014)

dialup said:


> I'm probably going to sound pretentious as well, but I kinda get what he's saying. One of my friends likes my old shitty moeblob animu "art" better than my improved more realistic art. She doesn't draw, so she doesn't get why something she might like is still shitty. There's nothing wrong with liking any kind of art in any form, but people who work at an art and know the process of creating it know more about the mechanics and whatnot.
> 
> I hope that makes sense.



There's a difference between liking something and appreciating quality.

For example I can't stand Jimi Hendrix, however I do acknowledge that he is a fantastic musician. I'd just rather not listen to his stuff.


----------



## dialup (Feb 12, 2014)

Aleu said:


> There's a difference between liking something and appreciating quality.
> 
> For example I can't stand Jimi Hendrix, however I do acknowledge that he is a fantastic musician. I'd just rather not listen to his stuff.



Ah, okay I get what you're saying now! My bad.


----------



## Inpw (Feb 12, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Anyone who can make music, with whatever it is, is a musician. By saying a dj is not a musician is like saying a singer isn't a musician because it doesn't play any instrument



99% of DJ's are not composing anything. Playing someones track at the same speed as another persons track and fading between them is not creating music.

Producers are the guys that makes the music thus the talent. Many electronic producers can't play instruments professionally. Live performers are not as common with these guys as people think.

Turntablists are skilled composers but unlike popular belief, it's not all right then and there. It takes year's of practice to get the hang of it and just like the string instrument player, the proper turntablists knows/practiced the song and the style to use.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 12, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Anyone who can make music, with whatever it is, is a musician. By saying a dj is not a musician is like saying a singer isn't a musician because it doesn't play any instrument



But the voice IS an instrument, it takes a lot of training and conditioning to sing well, even in the case of things like "death burps", if you try those without the proper warm-ups and exercises, you will destroy your vocal chords in no time, and they definitely get musician cred if they write their own lyrics, cuz trust me,writing lyrics ain't easy. DJ's, however, primarily just "create" music by sampling the creative output of others. I can't speak for other areas of the world, but in my neck of the woods, any preppy chick or stoner with an iPod and a Macbook thinks they're a musician because they can make "remixes" and mash-ups of songs...and I just don't feel they deserve the title of musician, as they know nothing of what actually goes into the creation of music.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2014)

Dj's are more akin to conductors.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 12, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Penises should stay uncut.



This isn't unpopular.  What is unpopular is that circumcision is as high-priority a social problem as horrifyingly frequent occurrences of rape, or economic inequality.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 12, 2014)

Lobar said:


> This isn't unpopular.  What is unpopular is that circumcision is as high-priority a social problem as horrifyingly frequent occurrences of rape, or economic inequality.



If it was not unpopular, we wouldn't have such a high percentage of the population in US going through with it, because girls prefer it that way.
Also, shouldn't we first focus on global warming, and then once that's fixed, focus on war, then when we fix that, focus on cancer, then once we cured cancer, focus on rape, and only after stopping all rape, get to fixing economic inequality? We can't do more than one thing without stumbling all over ourselves.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2014)

Rassah said:


> If it was not unpopular, we wouldn't have such a high percentage of the population in US going through with it, *because girls prefer it that way*.


Eh?
That's not why circumcision is done


----------



## Lobar (Feb 12, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Eh?
> That's not why circumcision is done



no you see feminism is responsible for each and every problem men face because


----------



## Rassah (Feb 12, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Eh?
> That's not why circumcision is done



That actually is. Moms want their boys to be circumcised because they prefer it that way, and dads want them circumcised because they want their son to look like them. Also, do read comments on circumcision, or on uncircumcised porn, on women's forums sometimes. It's icky, looks nasty, "I prefer smooth and clean," etc. (I think I've even read a reference to Shai hulud at one point)


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2014)

Rassah said:


> That actually is. Moms want their boys to be circumcised because they prefer it that way, and dads want them circumcised because they want their son to look like them. Also, do read comments on circumcision, or on uncircumcised porn, on women's forums sometimes. It's icky, looks nasty, "I prefer smooth and clean," etc. (I think I've even read a reference to Shai hulud at one point)


No. It's not.
There may be a perception of girls preferring it that way but that's not why people are for circumcision. It partially because of religion and the other part of "cleanliness and medical benefit". The aesthetic preferences are so minute in comparison it's negligible but sure let's blame women.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2014)

Rassah said:


> If it was not unpopular, we wouldn't have such a high percentage of the population in US going through with it, because girls prefer it that way.
> Also, shouldn't we first focus on global warming, and then once that's fixed, focus on war, then when we fix that, focus on cancer, then once we cured cancer, focus on rape, and only after stopping all rape, get to fixing economic inequality? *We can't do more than one thing without stumbling all over ourselves*.



Maybe you can't, but the rest of us are significantly more capable than that.

RE circ discussion: 

I'd rather take the more conditional form that anybody recommending cutting a baby's genitals for non therapeutic reasons is part of the problem, regardless of their chromosomes.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 12, 2014)

I've never met a girl who was particularly fussed over whether or not their partners had a foreskin. The whole "omgurrd gurlz liek it betar" is just a lie conjured up by circumcised guys.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 12, 2014)

^kinda like the whole "it makes it look bigger" argument?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 12, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> But the voice IS an instrument, it takes a lot of training and conditioning to sing well, even in the case of things like "death burps", if you try those without the proper warm-ups and exercises, you will destroy your vocal chords in no time, and they definitely get musician cred if they write their own lyrics, cuz trust me,writing lyrics ain't easy. DJ's, however, primarily just "create" music by sampling the creative output of others. I can't speak for other areas of the world, but in my neck of the woods, any preppy chick or stoner with an iPod and a Macbook thinks they're a musician because they can make "remixes" and mash-ups of songs...and I just don't feel they deserve the title of musician, as they know nothing of what actually goes into the creation of music.



I get your point, even though everybody can sing not everybody can do it well, as for DJs there is a difference between those who sample and remix and those who actually do music, djs in rock and nÃ¼ metal music like Dj Lethal or Mr hahn needs actual technic and practice to scratch and correctly use a turntable


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah, I was going more by the "DJ's" I meet at Guitar Center.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 12, 2014)

Aleu said:


> No. It's not.
> There may be a perception of girls preferring it that way but that's not why people are for circumcision. It partially because of religion and the other part of "cleanliness and medical benefit". The aesthetic preferences are so minute in comparison it's negligible but sure let's blame women.



VERY few people do it for religious reasons. At this point, only some jewish sects and muslims. The "cleanliness and medical benefit" part has been debunked, and as far as I know isn't even being offered at the reason at hospitals. So the only two remaining reasons are "as a matter of routine procedure" where hospitals just do it without really asking, or because parents have miscoonceptions about it, one of which could be "cleanliness and medical benefit."

Also, I am blaming women and men (great job white knighting and coming to the poor defenceless women's defence though!), and am doing that due to actually having some experience with the study of the subject, as well as personal interraction through discussions.




Fallowfox said:


> Maybe you can't, but the rest of us are significantly more capable than that.



My sarcasm didn't translate through the intertubes, no matter how thickly and ridiculously I applied it.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2014)

Rassah said:


> VERY few people do it for religious reasons. At this point, only some jewish sects and muslims. The "cleanliness and medical benefit" part has been debunked, and as far as I know isn't even being offered at the reason at hospitals. So the only two remaining reasons are "as a matter of routine procedure" where hospitals just do it without really asking, or because parents have miscoonceptions about it, one of which could be "cleanliness and medical benefit."
> 
> Also, I am blaming women and men (great job white knighting and coming to the poor defenceless women's defence though!), and am doing that due to actually having some experience with the study of the subject, as well as personal interraction through discussions.


Given that I'm female and you stating the opinion of women then yes I will come in and say you're full of shit.

The reasons why hospitals do it out of routine procedure is because of the misconception of "medical and cleanliness benefit". They honestly don't give a damn if they think girls like cut or not.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 12, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Given that I'm female and you stating the opinion of women then yes I will come in and say you're full of shit.
> 
> The reasons why hospitals do it out of routine procedure is because of the misconception of "medical and cleanliness benefit". They honestly don't give a damn if they think girls like cut or not.



Don't they still typically ask parents, and parents beforehand talk about and decide? I just browsed for some poling data, and the general consensus on the interwebs is that women are about 50-50 split about it, with the cleanliness influencing the "it looks better" thing, too.
Also, feel free to attack guys for the "I want my son to look like me" thing any time now 9.9

Aaanyway, I guess this is just another one of my unpopular opinions.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Don't they still typically ask parents, and parents beforehand talk about and decide? I just browsed for some poling data, and the general consensus on the interwebs is that women are about 50-50 split about it, with the cleanliness influencing the "it looks better" thing, too.
> *Also, feel free to attack guys for the "I want my son to look like me" thing any time now 9.9*
> 
> Aaanyway, I guess this is just another one of my unpopular opinions.



So wanting to speak for other people?
Really? I'm not going to speak for what men want in their sons dicks because I'm not a man. Neither should you speak for what women want in a guy's penis because you're not a woman. See how that works?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2014)

Rassah said:


> My sarcasm didn't translate through the intertubes, no matter how thickly and ridiculously I applied it.



I'm currently arguing with people who believe in astral projection; I've lose all context of which statements are heartfelt and jokes anymore.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 12, 2014)

Dubstep sucks and skrillex made it suck.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 12, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Dubstep sucks and skrillex made it suck.



Not to mention killing any respect I still had for Korn.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 12, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I'm not going to speak for what men want in their sons dicks because I'm not a man. Neither should you speak for what women want in a guy's penis because you're not a woman. See how that works?



Erm... not really. I know what other people want, despite not being them, just because I've asked them and they have told me. Does that work?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Erm... not really. I know what other people want, despite not being them, just because I've asked them and they have told me. Does that work?



So because a few people told you now you have authority to say everyone wants the same thing?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2014)

I think we can all agree that if parents are mutilating their son out of concern for the fetish of his future girlfriends that the fault rests squarely on them.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 12, 2014)

Aleu said:


> So because a few people told you now you have authority to say everyone wants the same thing?



There's also polling?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 12, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Not to mention killing any respect I still had for Korn.


Oh shit,  I forgot about that travesty.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2014)

Rassah said:


> There's also polling?



So a small portion automatically equates all women?


----------



## Rassah (Feb 12, 2014)

Aleu said:


> So a small portion automatically equates all women?



You seem rather overly defensive, since I never said all women. Are all women insecure and overly defensive because you seem to be?

P.S. I apologize for overgeneralizing in my original post. I certainly wouldn't want to lose my club membership at my University Feminist Organization.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 12, 2014)

Good lord this is gunna get interesting


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 12, 2014)

Vaginas are disturbing.
And boobs are hilarious.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2014)

Aleu said:


> So a small portion automatically equates all women?



This topic is moot, but this comment has a fallacy in it. 

If we were to predict the IQ of the average person we would need only sample about a few thousand randomly selected individuals, because the trends are gaussian and therefore representative, so small sample sizes do not preclude general conclusions.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 12, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> boobs are hilarious.



Sometimes I like to imagine exposed breasts as giant eyeballs.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Sometimes I like to imagine exposed breasts as giant eyeballs.



Try imagining people's eyes as miniature breasts.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2014)

Rassah said:


> You seem rather overly defensive, since I never said all women. Are all women insecure and overly defensive because you seem to be?
> 
> P.S. I apologize for overgeneralizing in my original post. I certainly wouldn't want to lose my club membership at my University Feminist Organization.



You said "girls seem to like it".
Not "some girls according to herp-derp poll" but just "girls"

So excuse me if I don't like people speaking for me just because a poll on the internet that doesn't even take into account a significant percent said so.



Fallowfox said:


> This topic is moot, but this comment has a fallacy in it.
> 
> If we were to predict the IQ of the average person we would need only  sample about a few thousand randomly selected individuals, because the  trends are gaussian and therefore representative, so small sample sizes  do not preclude general conclusions.


Except this has nothing to do with intelligence? Polls also depend on  location with this type of thing. In America, circumcision isn't as  demonized as it is in England. In other countries female genital  mutilation is OK. So saying "oh well women like this type of thing" is  kinda absurd and insulting 

OH BUT IT'S OKAY TO SPEAK FOR OTHER PEOPLE'S INTERESTS BECAUSE A POLL SAID SO ON THE INTERNET


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2014)

It's missing the point anyway, which is that parents are under no onus to distort their children because of the fetishistic preferences of other people.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 12, 2014)

I actually like the path of totality and haven't found anybody irl that actually dislikes it, even some friends that don't like korn likes the album


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> *It's missing the point anyway*, which is that parents are under no onus to distort their children because of the fetishistic preferences of other people.



That's rich coming from you.

The point isn't about circumcision. The point is that no one has the right to speak for an entire groups preferences, poll or not.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 12, 2014)

Well of course Americans call un-cute penises weird looking. It's because people usually only show and draw them as cut so that becomes the norm. Let's say you lived your whole life only seeing orange cats. Orange cats were shown in all the media and even were crudely drawn everywhere. You'll come to accept orange cats as the norm because you never knew anything else. Then one day you come across a gray cat. You think it looks weird because your brain has been conditioned to think orange cats are natural. This may cause you to give the gray cat a try or reject it even though the gray cat might be just as good as the orange cat or even better. However you reject it because it looks weird. However, you might own an orange cat yourself. You've had this cat all your life. Now there is another cat. You might reject it solely because you think your orange cat is better than this new and different gray cat. Of course you'd prefer your orange cat because its yours and all you'll ever have. This could be caused by jealousy because someone with a gray cat can get an orange cat whenever while someone with and orange cat can never have a true gray cat again, sure they can dye its fur but it'll never be truly gray. 

Also, circumcision in the USA became popular during a time of purity. People got their sons circumcised to prevent them from masturbating because it caused pain if they tried to touch it afterwards (the way they remove the foreskin is horrific and torturous). They also tried to stop their daughters as well by applying stuff to their clit that would burn them if they masturbated. Over the years it just became the norm and people didn't think about it that much and just got it done. Lately though, less and less boys are getting cut so in a few generations, circumcised will be the "weird" one in the USA.



Rassah said:


> There's also polling?



Polls are not good indicators. There is the sample size, the population asked, which sexes were asked, honesty of answerers, the way the question was asked, the options provided for answers, timing of the question, if guys were cut/un-cut, if gals had experience with one or the other or both, ect. Polling is in no way accurate unless everybody was polled. Even then, you'll have people that lie and those without experience to muddle up your answers.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2014)

Aleu said:


> You said "girls seem to like it".
> Not "some girls according to herp-derp poll" but just "girls"
> 
> So excuse me if I don't like people speaking for me just because a poll  on the internet that doesn't even take into account a significant  percent said so.
> ...



and the point sails loftily over your head. Small sample sizes can be indicative of general trends, saying 'the sample size is small' is therefore a broken argument. 

Of course, I don't care whether a large number of american women like circumcised penises or not- the blame wouldn't lie with them, it would lie with the parents who have the right of veto. 

and seriously, it has also been stated in this thread that 'men want their children to look like them'._ OH HOW OFFENDED I AM THAT SOMEONE HAS JUST STEREOTYPED MY WHOLE GENDER, I shall derail the topic into an incorrectly structured criticism of a point that is not relevant or significant!_


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 12, 2014)

as to this whole raging debate, without revealing too much about myself, I'll just say none of my lady friends ever complained.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 12, 2014)

Rassah said:


> I just browsed for some poling data, and the general consensus on the interwebs is that women are about 50-50 split about it,


So, uh, how does this support your argument that it's done because women like it when just as many women like it as not?


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 12, 2014)

I think invention suppression is a satanic act and that technological progression should be on full tilt.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> and the point sails loftily over your head. Small sample sizes can be indicative of general trends, saying 'the sample size is small' is therefore a broken argument.
> 
> Of course, I don't care whether a large number of american women like circumcised penises or not- the blame wouldn't lie with them, it would lie with the parents who have the right of veto.
> 
> and seriously, it has also been stated in this thread that 'men want their children to look like them'._ OH HOW OFFENDED I AM THAT SOMEONE HAS JUST STEREOTYPED MY WHOLE GENDER, I shall derail the topic into an incorrectly structured criticism of a point that is not relevant or significant!_


"Polls are not good indicators. There is the sample size, the population  asked, which sexes were asked, honesty of answerers, the way the  question was asked, the options provided for answers, timing of the  question, if guys were cut/un-cut, if gals had experience with one or  the other or both, ect. Polling is in no way accurate unless everybody  was polled. Even then, you'll have people that lie and those without  experience to muddle up your answers." -Misomie

Again, I'm not blaming anyone. Rassah had stated (incorrectly mind you) that girls prefer cut which is why cuts are popular. If you're pissing and moaning that's off topic then I highly suggest you never correct anyone ever.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 12, 2014)

Jashwa said:


> So, uh, how does this support your argument that it's done because women like it wvhen just as many women like it as not?



Because if 50% of the women like it, then there are women who like it?



Aleu said:


> Rassah had stated (incorrectly mind you) that girls prefer cut which is why cuts are popular.




One of the reasons they are popular, yes. I and others have mentioned other reasons as well. Seriously, why are you so defensive about it? Do you believe that no women in America ever circumcise their sons just because they think it looks better? Do you believe there are no women in America who think uncut dicks look gross?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 12, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Seriously, why are you [Aleu] so defensive about it?



Obviously you just forgot to keep some thoughts to yourself.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Because if 50% of the women like it, then there are women who like it?
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons they are popular, yes. I and others have mentioned other reasons as well. Seriously, why are you so defensive about it? Do you believe that no women in America ever circumcise their sons just because they think it looks better? Do you believe there are no women in America who think uncut dicks look gross?



Correction: 50% of those polled. I highly doubt that 50% of 3.5bil-ish of women took a poll.

I just don't appreciate being generalized. That, just because I'm a female I MUST prefer cut and of course nevermind any of the other reasons why people have their sons' penises cut. Obviously it MUST be because women prefer them cut.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 12, 2014)

Jesus Christ, 2 pages of pure gender argumentation, take it to private, it is starting to get awkward.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 12, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Because if 50% of the women like it, then there are women who like it?


But that's not a majority. Why would doctors cut dicks because there's a 50/50 chance the girl would like it when there's already a 50/50 chance the girl will like it. 

They do it simply because it's tradition and "that's the way things are" for I'd guess at least 50% of the people who do it and probably mostly misled "health reasons" for a large chunk of the rest.


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Feb 12, 2014)

Jashwa said:


> They do it simply because it's tradition and "that's the way things are" for I'd guess at least 50% of the people who do it and probably mostly misled "health reasons" for a large chunk of the rest.


I agree. My parents had me and my older brother circumcised for this reason. They said it just seemed like the "normal thing to do" when they were given the option. Later they realized it really served no purpose so they didn't have it done to my brothers after me (I have a big family).


----------



## Misomie (Feb 12, 2014)

Jashwa said:


> But that's not a majority. Why would doctors cut dicks because there's a 50/50 chance the girl would like it when there's already a 50/50 chance the girl will like it. They do it simply because it's tradition and "that's the way things are" for I'd guess at least 50% of the people who do it and probably mostly misled "health reasons" for a large chunk of the rest.


Agreed. Ug. My boyfriend and his mom as so freaking pro-circumsision it's ridiculous. However they fall under the category that it's filthy and ugly and ignore the facts. It's infuriating and not worth my time discussing with them anymore. :/


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 12, 2014)

Is it possible to re-attatch foreskin? If it became quick and easy to uncircumsize someone (i.e. grow a new foreskin in a lab and stitch it on) then you don't need to worry about female preference in penis.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 12, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Obviously you just forgot to keep some thoughts to yourself.



I must have missed the purpose of this thread XD



Aleu said:


> I just don't appreciate being generalized.



Nobody is generalizing. I'm sorry if you took it that way. I even apologized for my original post making it sound as if I did.



Mr. Sparta said:


> Is it possible to re-attatch foreskin? If it became quick and easy to uncircumsize someone (i.e. grow a new foreskin in a lab and stitch it on) then you don't need to worry about female preference in penis.



Not really. There's a whole ton of sensitive nerve endings there that don't exist anywhere else, so it's not just something you can regrow from some other part of your body :/


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 12, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Is it possible to re-attatch foreskin? If it became quick and easy to uncircumsize someone (i.e. grow a new foreskin in a lab and stitch it on) then you don't need to worry about female preference in penis.


Clip on via magnet?


----------



## Misomie (Feb 12, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Is it possible to re-attatch foreskin? If it became quick and easy to uncircumsize someone (i.e. grow a new foreskin in a lab and stitch it on) then you don't need to worry about female preference in penis.


Yes. However it's just for looks. It no longer has the sensitive nerves as those were hacked off as a baby. It protects the head at least (I think) so sensitivity in it will increase. However I don't think it'd produce sebum (sp?) anymore. It's nothing compared to being intact. For example, the nerve endings in the foreskin are similar to those on the palm of the hand. The feeling on a circumcised is similar to the back of the hand while uncircumcised is the palm. Lightly run your fingers over the surfaces and compare. Circumcision is so cruel. :/


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 13, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Yes. However it's just for looks. It no longer has the sensitive nerves as those were hacked off as a baby. It protects the head at least (I think) so sensitivity in it will increase. However I don't think it'd produce sebum (sp?) anymore. It's nothing compared to being intact. For example, the nerve endings in the foreskin are similar to those on the palm of the hand. The feeling on a circumcised is similar to the back of the hand while uncircumcised is the palm. Lightly run your fingers over the surfaces and compare. Circumcision is so cruel. :/



It's a long process, and, despite really only giving the look, and, somewhat the feel, I will do it.
But, as I stated before, it's a LONG process, anywhere from a few months to years on end.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 13, 2014)

I didn't know that that was a popular thing. The more you know...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 13, 2014)

Its a jewish tradition that started the circumcision,  so if you're circumcised you cant eat pork or seafood.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 13, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Its a jewish tradition that started the circumcision,  so if you're circumcised you cant eat pork or seafood.



I knew about the jewish tradition, but not about the fact it was a widely spread _thing_ in the US. Kinda weird.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 13, 2014)

three pages later and still talking circumcisions...damn does the straight dude feel out of place. Once again,in America it goes back to Victorian times as a means to prevent masturbation. Gotta love the Victorians for shit like that...but now it's become status quo in the US, to the point that uncut men get concerned that it'll scare/turn off ladies, but like I said, I've yet to hear any complaints.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 13, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> I knew about the jewish tradition, but not about the fact it was a widely spread _thing_ in the US. Kinda weird.


Its Murica'. Circumcision is the least of our worries when it comes to weirdness.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 13, 2014)

I wish one day I get a better paid job in the industry so that I can experience all of the craziness first-hand


----------



## Aleu (Feb 13, 2014)

Rassah said:


> I must have missed the purpose of this thread XD
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is generalizing. I'm sorry if you took it that way. I even apologized for my original post making it sound as if I did.


Oh yes, you were generalizing.
If I said "Dogs go to heaven" then that includes all dogs, because if they are a dog then it goes to heaven. That is generalizing. I don't need to say "All dogs go to heaven" for it to be a generalized statement.

If you had apologized, you wouldn't feel the need to be so defensive and attack me for being offended and proceeded to use snark at me.



d.batty said:


> Its a jewish tradition that started the  circumcision,  so if you're circumcised you cant eat pork or  seafood.



Not really as most people in america are christians. They got the idea from the jews then docs tried to justify it with science.

Though oddly enough, christians reject science when it comes to other things.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 13, 2014)

Aleu said:


> "Polls are not good indicators. There is the sample size, the population  asked, which sexes were asked, honesty of answerers, the way the  question was asked, the options provided for answers, timing of the  question, if guys were cut/un-cut, if gals had experience with one or  the other or both, ect. *Polling is in no way accurate unless everybody  was polle*d. Even then, you'll have people that lie and those without  experience to muddle up your answers." -Misomie
> 
> Again, I'm not blaming anyone. Rassah had stated (incorrectly mind you) that girls prefer cut which is why cuts are popular. If you're pissing and moaning that's off topic then I highly suggest you never correct anyone ever.



This is the problem. Whatever you're polling for, this is a fallacy. I'm actually inclined to agree with your initial response, but your way of deriving it is not valid. 

Polls can and often are accurate representations of the general populace without the requirement that 'everybody must be polled'. The poll in question may not have been for numerous reasons- and even if it were accurate I would consider its relevance low, but your criticism that 'it's not accurate because not everyone was asked' demonstrates the understanding of statistical significance of a third grader.



Mr. Sparta said:


> Is it possible to re-attach foreskin? If it  became quick and easy to uncircumsize someone (i.e. grow a new foreskin  in a lab and stitch it on) then you don't need to worry about female  preference in penis.



No, some people will say 'yes but', but the specific question of re-attachment is definitively no and the case of surgical alteration to create a fake foreskin is not comparable to 'reversing' circumcision.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 13, 2014)

If it's a general statement such as "all X does Y" then YES everyone needs to be polled.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 13, 2014)

Aleu said:


> If it's a general statement such as "all X does Y" then YES everyone needs to be polled.



You're taking the statement too literally. If I say 'conservative politicians didn't support the gay marriage bill in the UK,' for instance. 

I want to convey 3conclusions

-that small sample sizes can be representative. 

-that it was self evident that 'not all' women supported circmucision for the reasons provided because women had already commented to that effect before the claim emerged.

-that even if a great many women did hold such draconian views, parental veto is where the ultimate fault lies. 


Similar claims were propagated in this thread such as 'men want their kids to look like them' and we did not have to seek clarification that this didn't represent all men. It was pretty clear why, and the same held true for women.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 13, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> This is the problem. Whatever you're polling for, this is a fallacy. I'm actually inclined to agree with your initial response, but your way of deriving it is not valid.
> 
> Polls can and often are accurate representations of the general populace without the requirement that 'everybody must be polled'. The poll in question may not have been for numerous reasons- and even if it were accurate I would consider its relevance low, but your criticism that 'it's not accurate because not everyone was asked' demonstrates the understanding of statistical significance of a third grader.



Don't compare me to a third grader just to prove a point. I've taken several lessons on polling in my AP Government and AP English classes as we often were given them as an option for supporting essays and research papers. However, we had to be very careful about using them because they aren't accurate nor precise. Sure they'll give you a general answer for the general public. However you must ask yourself, who is this general public? Polls, even when taking random participants, are going to have varied results depending on location taken. One location is going to have a different norm than the other. If you're trying to use this poll to validate a different location.... 

Here's an example of a simple poll: Do you like Apples? Yes or no. 
I can answer it in any number of ways:
- Yes because I consume them a lot
- No because they're sticky
- Yes because they taste good
- No because they leave you feeling hungrier
- No because I'm alergic
- No because I might have just bitten into a waxed/rotten apple
- Yes because I just read a study on their benefits
- No because I just read a study on their acid
- Yes/No because I hate polls
- Yes because I want to fit in but I really don't like them
- No because liking apples is too mainstream 
- No because screw polls, that's what

Times that by your sample size and you're left with a mess, not to mention data from people lacking in experience. Sure it might be generalized but it's not accurate. Polling is only accurate when you know you're getting truthful answers from small sample sizes (the small sizes such as a classroom) that'll only apply to that group. Class A and C might love apples while Class B hates them. Generalizing this data to say that the school must love apples is inaccurate and wrong. 

If you have the option for a different source, use it, not the poll. I know you agree with it's low relevance but they shouldn't be used to represent stuff.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 13, 2014)

Actually the comment was directed at Aleu. I agree polls can be unreliable, but the fact that the sample size is 'less than 100% of the populace' is not a valid reason to express this. 

it is like saying 'in the winter it is cold because the sun goes to sleep'. The conclusion is correct, the reason is bullshit.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 13, 2014)

Ah, sorry. I wasn't reading that closely and took it as an attack on me because I thought you quoted me. And you know how that often works out. XP

Mine was used more as a claiming-polling-to-be-accurate-is-ridiculous-as-heck kinda thing. The other reasons I stated before that sentence are the real reason. However if you want precision 100% is the way to go. Actually, why are you even using a poll if you want precision and accuracy? I mean seriously? You don't often know where those pollers came from (such as asking about abortion in the bible belt will not give you a general USA representation but that's how polls tend to work anyways).


----------



## Aleu (Feb 13, 2014)

Well i quoted you and fallow quoted me quoting you.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 13, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Well i quoted you and fallow quoted me quoting you.



That's why I initially got confused. I wasn't reading too closely, lol.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 14, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Oh yes, you were generalizing.
> If I said "Dogs go to heaven" then that includes all dogs, because if they are a dog then it goes to heaven. That is generalizing. I don't need to say "All dogs go to heaven" for it to be a generalized statement.
> 
> If you had apologized, you wouldn't feel the need to be so defensive and attack me for being offended and proceeded to use snark at me.



Well, I thought I apologized, but apparently I meant "fuck you with a 3' steel spiked dildo." I'm sorry, I don't speak your language, and something must have gotten lost in translation.

BTW, I'm curious, why is your avatar male? (Honestly just curious)


As for polling, the main problem isn't really the incorrect answers (those can be statistically accounted for), but incorrect conclusions due to misattribution of the source of data. For instance, you can take a telephone poll and find out that the majority of the population likes Rock, but in reality your poll says that people who still have landlines instead of only cell phones, and are not busy enough to take a pol, as opposed to being out at bars or clubs, or watching TV, or in other words only older people who's kids may already have moved out, are the ones that mostly like rock.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 14, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Well, I thought I apologized, but apparently I meant "fuck you with a 3' steel spiked dildo." I'm sorry, I don't speak your language, and something must have gotten lost in translation.
> 
> BTW, I'm curious, why is your avatar male? (Honestly just curious)


"You seem rather overly defensive, since I never said all women.* Are all  women insecure and overly defensive because you seem to be*?"
*I certainly wouldn't want to lose my club membership at my University Feminist Organization*

You expect me to believe an apology after this snark? HA.


Also my avatar isn't male :/

Even if it was, what the fuck does it matter to you?


----------



## Rassah (Feb 14, 2014)

Aleu said:


> You expect me to believe an apology after this snark? HA.



It wasn't snark, it was an honest observation (you are very defensive about this), which I'm aparently not the only one to think that, and which was followed up by an absurdist example of generalization that I obviously do not believe. No, I don't expect you to believe anything. I was actualy sincere (and I am, or was before graduating, a member of the Feminist club), but I guess it doesn't matter if you accept it or not. Something really major seems to be bothering you, and though I wonder what (I know it's not me), It's not my business, so I won't ask.



Aleu said:


> Also my avatar isn't male :/
> 
> Even if it was, what the fuck does it matter to you?



This looks fairly male http://forums.furaffinity.net/customprofilepics/profilepic27326_2.gif

As I said, I'm just curious. Perhaps you are M2F or F2M, and gender issues are a sensitive subject to you? Or maybe that av has nothing to do with anything other than you liking the way it looks? It helps to understand a person when you are talking to them. But, really, it's just curiocity.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 14, 2014)

Rassah said:


> It wasn't snark, it was an honest observation (you are very defensive about this), which I'm aparently not the only one to think that, and which was followed up by an absurdist example of generalization that I obviously do not believe. No, I don't expect you to believe anything. I was actualy sincere (and I am, or was before graduating, a member of the Feminist club), but I guess it doesn't matter if you accept it or not. Something really major seems to be bothering you, and though I wonder what (I know it's not me), It's not my business, so I won't ask.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess you just don't understand that maybe generalizing people isn't polite? It's not just the gender thing. It's for EVERYTHING. Gender just happens to be the subject now because it was brought up. I also state elsewhere not all Christians do x whenever it comes up just like not all atheists do x should THAT come up.
You don't need to say "all women" when you just say "Women do x". Because that STILL implies that if someone is a woman then they must do X.
Now, obviously you're probably going to bitch and moan about how you still weren't generalizing so I'm going to use an example so maybe you might get it.

Statement: Black people love fried chicken.
Thought process: Joe is black, therefore Joe must love fried chicken.
Reality: Joe is vegan.

Note how you don't need to include the word "all" in the statement for it to be generalizing.

Also, that's not an avatar. Further, my preferences are none of your fucking business. Why? Because you don't need to know why I like an art to understand that holy fuck, I don't like it when people generalize. The fact that I'm a female just further pissed me off of a statement that personally affected me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 14, 2014)

Aleu's avatar clearly has boobs. Why are we discussing this anyway? ._.

also, this argument is pointless and dumb. 

Statements were made in the general case about both sexes, and both are acknowledged to be crap simplifications which don't challenge parental veto. 

This seriously is an argument about grammar, FFS.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 14, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Now, obviously you're probably going to bitch and moan about how you still weren't generalizing...



If I believed that in the first place, I would not have apologized for my OP stating things in a way that generalized things, now would I? It's rather weird watching you have a personal crusade about something that I admitted was a mistake long ago.



Aleu said:


> Also, that's not an avatar.



I made an (incorrect?) assumption based on my still lack of knowledge about how this forum works, and assumed that when I click on a person's "View Profile" page, and saw a male version of the same character that is used in the forum (same species, same fur color, no boobs, sixpack), that the character was part of your avatar or identity.



Aleu said:


> Further, my preferences are none of your fucking business.



If you mean "sexual preferences" or something private, agreed. If you mean "tastes in art," maybe?, but I don't see a big deal. As I said, I was just curious about seeing a male version of what looked like your female avatar. I'm not prejudiced either way, and if that's personal, fair enough.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 14, 2014)

Star Trek is better than Doctor Who


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 14, 2014)

*Sits back with a bag of popcorn and watches Aleu and Rassah*.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 14, 2014)

This has obviously gone out of hand. Can you two just, you know, stop duking it out ? Sure, you both have veeery different opinions and stuff, but it just looks like every phrase is a jab to make the other one pissed off. Do a Skype call and get over it, real talk is always more civil than written and thought-out words anyway.

Yeah, I'm being unpopular by trying to calm down the situation, so I'm on topic ♪


----------



## Aleu (Feb 14, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> This has obviously gone out of hand. Can you two just, you know, stop duking it out ? Sure, you both have veeery different opinions and stuff, but it just looks like every phrase is a jab to make the other one pissed off. Do a Skype call and get over it,* real talk is always more civil than written and thought-out words anyway*.


~not for me~

Also I'm jealous you know how to music note :c


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 14, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Also I'm jealous you know how to music note :c



alt-1-3 for â™ª and alt-1-4 for â™« (hold each at the same time)


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't really care how much richer the rich get, just as long as the poor (however you want to define them) don't get poorer because of it.
And if the poor can sustain themselves with just a honest days work, I really don't care how rich the rich get.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 15, 2014)

This thread should be renamed "Aleu vs Rassah death match"

I love forum drama.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 15, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> This thread should be renamed "Aleu vs Rassah death match"



I don't think that's an unpopular opinion.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 15, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> This thread should be renamed "Aleu vs Rassah death match"
> 
> I love forum drama.



I find it rather boring, since most of it has been
Aleu: You're wrong! Look at this example of how you are wrong! You are sooo wrong!
Rassah: yesmam... *elbowjab*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 16, 2014)

"The whole religious complexion of the modern world is due to the absence from Jerusalem of a lunatic asylum"
- Thomas Paine/Havelock Ellis

 It should be noted, however, that this only works for the three Abrahamic religions.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 16, 2014)

Internet copyright laws hinder freedom of speech, therefore should be unconstitutional.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 16, 2014)

I think MLP has a terrible anatomy and shallow writting but bronies will always insist, in a very batshit insane religious fanaticism mood, that no matter what ponies are "teh bezt".

I think science is the only way to understand the world, but most people think that feelings and whatever metaphysical things are necessary too.

I think some articls in Encyclopdia Dramatica are masterpiecs of humor, but most people think it is just a hate site for 13 year old boys.

I think that most human beings are just born to do nothing at all because success is genetically determined, while most think that nurture is above nature.

I think that there should be a fetish for hugs but most people look at me as a sick fuck.

those are my top 5 unpopular opinions.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Feb 16, 2014)

Inignem said:


> I think MLP has a terrible anatomy and shallow writting but bronies will always insist, in a very batshit insane religious fanaticism mood, that no matter what ponies are "teh bezt".
> 
> I think science is the only way to understand the world, but most people think that feelings and whatever metaphysical things are necessary too.
> 
> ...




I agree with your views on MLP but damn, you come off as a nihilist. I'm curious as to why you think success is genetically determined ? 

my unpopular opinions:

I'm genuinely excited for global economic collapse.

Skyrim was a horrible game that brought shame to the elder scrolls series.

I hate Dr. Who (although some of the doctors are very handsome)

I approve of recreational drug use: as long as you do your research, understand the importance of self control and moderation and stay away from the physically addicting stuff you're fine.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 16, 2014)

1000bluntz said:


> I agree with your views on MLP but damn, you come off as a nihilist. I'm curious as to why you think success is genetically determined?



IQ is genetically determined. A high IQ is associated with being a great doctor, a great lawyer, a great criminal mind, a great politician, etc. An average or below the average IQ is associatd with being a looser.

Its kinda the same thing than what is proposed in the book The gauss bell.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 17, 2014)

I hate to break it to you, but that's not genetics.

Genetics is like, gender, hair color, height, eye color, down to the nitty gritty of what makes you look like you.

It has no role in you being smart or dumb. That's just studying.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 17, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I hate to break it to you, but that's not genetics.
> 
> Genetics is like, gender, hair color, height, eye color, down to the nitty gritty of what makes you look like you.
> 
> It has no role in you being smart or dumb. That's just studying.



IQ =/= knowledge.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> IQ is genetically determined. A high IQ is associated with being a great doctor, a great lawyer, a great criminal mind, a great politician, etc. An average or below the average IQ is associatd with being a looser.
> 
> Its kinda the same thing than what is proposed in the book The gauss bell.




Dunno if I can agree with you there. In America you usually need to come from a position of privilege in order to become a doctor, lawyer or politician.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 17, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Internet copyright laws hinder freedom of speech, therefore should be unconstitutional.



I take it one step further, and believe "intellectual property" is not actually a real property, and is a made up concept with no basis in reality.



Inignem said:


> IQ is genetically determined. A high IQ is associated with being a great doctor, a great lawyer, a great criminal mind, a great politician, etc. An average or below the average IQ is associatd with being a looser.



While IQ is genetic, and makes you process and understand information faster, it doesn't determine what you do with that information, or if you even bother to acquire it in the first place. It's like a quad core processor running WindowsXP, full of viruses, with IE browsing Yahoo pages, versus an old 2Ghz single core running Linux with Chrome and Google. One may run faster, but is still all kinds of fucked up and limited. Plus some high IQ people are just lazy and not driven to do anything, while a low IQ person who figured out one problem they want to change in the world may be so driven that they'll really followers and essentially brute force the problem as opposed to figure it out conceptually.


----------



## Carnau (Feb 17, 2014)

1000bluntz said:


> damn, you come off as a nihilist.



Some nihilists are quite wonderful! (also my unpopular opinion) 
Yeah Inignem is just coming off as a try-hard little poser to me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2014)

IQ is partially genetically determined. The phenotypic expression is heavily contingent on the environment in which a brain is constructed. 
A twin study, which are sort of not that reliable, but bare with it, in the UK recently revealed 60% of GCSE exam variation was associated with genetic differences, but that still leaves a whopping-huge amount of variation that is prone to environmental consideration; it is worth investing in young minds for this reason and pleas otherwise fall into genetic-determinist fallacies. 

[just because your genotype says 'a' does not mean your phenotype expresses 'a']


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Carnau said:


> Some nihilists are quite wonderful! (also my unpopular opinion)
> Yeah Inignem is just coming off as a try-hard little poser to me.



Im not your typical Nietzsche-reading-alcoholic-"deep thinker" nihilist.


Fallafoxie:

The majority of IQ is genetically determined, how much it varies due to ambientwl factors is of the order of no more than 20 points (as long as one of the subjects doest suffer brain damage obviously)


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> IQ is genetically determined. A high IQ is associated with being a great doctor, a great lawyer, a great criminal mind, a great politician, etc. An average or below the average IQ is associatd with being a looser.
> 
> Its kinda the same thing than what is proposed in the book The gauss bell.



I have >120 IQ where is my diploma?


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I have >120 IQ where is my diploma?



A test you did at quizilla.com does not count as an official IQ test lol


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> A test you did at quizilla.com does not count as an official IQ test lol



The test I was made to do in school by the school psychologist because of my inexplicable bad grades, I went to a private school, they actually gave a fuck on me, but not me, soon they just said fuck it and I continue to go through with terrible grades and acing all the exams at the end of the year

Too bad IQ means shit, it does, IQ = nothing


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> The test I was made to do in school by the school psychologist because of my inexplicable bad grades, I went to a private school, they actually gave a fuck on me, but not me, soon they just said fuck it and I continue to go through with terrible grades and acing all the exams at the end of the year
> 
> Too bad IQ means shit, it does, IQ = nothing



With a >120 IQ you should be able to understand advanced math topics by yourself no matter your school grades. But since you dont do that, the test was wrong. Only official tests are valid.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 17, 2014)

IQ doesn't determine what you know but how you know. Someone with a low IQ can have high tests scores and someone with a high IQ can have low test scores. The difference is application.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Aleu said:


> IQ doesn't determine what you know but how you know. Someone with a low IQ can have high tests scores and someone with a high IQ can have low test scores. The difference is application.



According to you anyone can be as good as a prodigy child by merely using effort, or a prodigy child can be as bad as anyone by just not efforting. If that was true, IQ measuring would be irrelevant and we would see more everyday geniuses coming out from libraries by merely reading a lot.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> According to you anyone can be as good as a prodigy child by merely using effort, or a prodigy child can be as bad as anyone by just not efforting.



Uhm. Yeah that's how it is.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> With a >120 IQ you should be able to understand advanced math topics by yourself no matter your school grades. But since you dont do that, the test was wrong. Only official tests are valid.



I could already understand advansed math in primary school, actually I was really good in 2 things when I was in primary school, math and chess, won several competions of both sadly my personality makes me get bored easily at stuff, in high school I was good at biology and chemistry what made me start Biotecnology at the university but again I wasn't into that anymore, now I'm only interested in music, art and literature/language.

IQ is useless, effort and a strong will it's what makes shit happens


----------



## Jags (Feb 17, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> IQ is useless, effort and a strong will it's what makes shit happens



^^^ this, Being smart is no replacement for working hard!


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I could already understand advansed math in primary school, actually I was really good in 2 things when I was in primary school, math and chess, won several competions of both sadly my personality makes me get bored easily at stuff, in high school I was good at biology and chemistry what made me start Biotecnology at the university but again I wasn't into that anymore, now I'm only interested in music, art and literature/language.
> 
> IQ is useless, effort and a strong will it's what makes shit happens



Sounds like excuses.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Sounds like excuses.



Have you ever heard someone saying "I want to do this, but I can't"? Well in my case is "I can do it, but I don't want to"


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Have you ever heard someone saying "I want to do this, but I can't"? Well in my case is "I can do it, but I don't want to"



An excuse is an excuse, content doesnt matter.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> An excuse is an excuse, content doesnt matter.



Ignorance is ignorance, belief doesn't matter. Applies to you.

IQ is not some magic mushroom that'll make everything easy or desireable.

Phsyical, emotional/social, book smarts. These things all are different and all so important.


This post is really disjointed, but pretty much saying you don't know shit.
Ta-da.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> Ignorance is ignorance, belief doesn't matter. Applies to you.
> 
> IQ is not some magic mushroom that'll make everything easy or desireable.
> 
> ...



You have never met a prodigy child for what I can read.

Also, a lot of evidence shows that IQ is correlated with success, try reading The Gauss Bell book.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> An excuse is an excuse, content doesnt matter.



Excuses for what? I'm not following you, you make no sense


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> An excuse is an excuse, content doesnt matter.



Excuses for what? I'm not following you, you make no sense


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Excuses for what? I'm not following you, you make no sense



You claim to have the power to do a lot of things but you dont do them because you dont feel like it. Thats an excuse.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> You have never met a prodigy child for what I can read.
> 
> Also, a lot of evidence shows that IQ is correlated with success, try reading The Gauss Bell book.



Both my sister and I are very intelligent, thank you very much. Not that we use it as a get out of jail free card. An excuse.

Do you want to know what else high IQ is correlated with?
Mental disorders. Instability. Addiction.

It matters far more the person and their effort than it does IQ.


@TheFool

It's not an excuse, it's a reason.

If someone doesn't want to do something, well then no shit they won't.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> Both my sister and I are very intelligent, thank you very much. Not that we use it as a get out of jail free card. An excuse.
> 
> Do you want to know what else high IQ is correlated with?
> Mental disorders. Instability. Addiction.
> ...



Cuz ya know, Mozart, Einstein and Newton were famous for their mental disorders, instability and addiction and not for their contributions to mankind.

Maybe you are not as smart as you think. Check this: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusory_superiority

"One of the main effects of illusory superiority in IQ is the Downing effect. This describes the tendency of people with a below average IQ to overestimate their IQ, and of people with an above average IQ to underestimate their IQ. The propensity to predictably misjudge one's own IQ was first noted by C. L. Downing who conducted the first cross-cultural studies on perceived 'intelligence'. His studies also evidenced that the ability to accurately estimate others' IQ was proportional to one's own IQ. This means that the lower the IQ of an individual, the less capable they are of appreciating and accurately appraising others' IQ. Therefore individuals with a lower IQ are more likely to rate themselves as having a higher IQ than those around them. Conversely, people with a higher IQ, while better at appraising others' IQ overall, are still likely to rate people of similar IQ as themselves as having higher IQs."


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Cuz ya know, Mozart, Einstein and Newton were famous for their mental disorders, instability and addiction and not for their contributions to mankind.
> 
> Maybe you are not as smart as you think. Check this:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusory_superiority
> ...



Look it up dumbfuck.

It sounds to me like you tend to idolize high IQ as a cure-all the everything.

I'm wise enough to know that a man is a man and he can do so incredibly much given the resources and motivation. Not the IQ.

Are you wise enough to know your own limitations?


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> Look it up dumbfuck.
> 
> It sounds to me like you tend to idolize high IQ as a cure-all the everything.
> 
> ...



Basically you are saying that a high IQ is not correlated to success in intellectual activites but...

http://faculty.psy.ohio-state.edu/opfer/lab/courses/550_files/10.Intelligence.pdf

http://books.google.com.mx/books?hl...i08#v=onepage&q=correlation iq wealth&f=false


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Basically you are saying that a high IQ is not correlated to success in intellectual activites but...
> 
> http://books.google.com.mx/books?hl...i08#v=onepage&q=correlation iq wealth&f=false




I'm not saying that.

I'm simply saying you sound like a high IQ means everything, when it doesn't. It really truly doesn't define a person's life, or success.

And frankly you sound like a complete dick.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> I'm not saying that.
> 
> I'm simply saying you sound like a high IQ means everything, when it doesn't. It really truly doesn't define a person's life, or success.
> 
> And frankly you sound like a complete dick.



I gave you scientific evidence from two academic sources.


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 17, 2014)

Rain-Wizard said:


> ^^^ this, Being smart is no replacement for working hard!



Try telling that to the person who invented the wheel


----------



## Carnau (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Im not your typical Nietzsche-reading-alcoholic-"deep thinker" nihilist.



Then what kind of nihilist are you?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 17, 2014)

Trololololol.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Carnau said:


> Then what kind of nihilist are you?



To be sincere, none. Adscribing myself to an "ism" would be to accept a system of ideas as true and correct, when demonstrating an ideal is impossible in the first place. Therefore, the only real kind of knowledge is the one taken through scientific method.


----------



## Carnau (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> To be sincere, none. Adscribing myself to an "ism" would be to accept a system of ideas as true and correct, when demonstrating an ideal is impossible in the first place. Therefore, the only real kind of knowledge is the one taken through scientific method.


Let me guess. Pantheism. It's still an ism.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> You claim to have the power to do a lot of things but you dont do them because you dont feel like it. Thats an excuse.



I don't feel like arguing with you anymore, it has no case.



Kosdu said:


> Do you want to know what else high IQ is correlated with?
> _*Mental disorders. Instability. Addiction.*_



I'm sad now, because this is true and it torments me, another thing I grew out to realize is intelligence never actually helped me nor made me happy.

Knowledge > intelligence


----------



## Distorted (Feb 17, 2014)

Ignorance is bliss...but still kinda sucks.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Carnau said:


> Let me guess. Pantheism. It's still an ism.



I live without ideals. Pantheism is the ideal that divine power is everywhere or some hippie stuff like that.



Kitsune Cross said:


> I don't feel like arguing with you anymore, it has no case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So now you are so intelligent that the alleged mental problems associated with it stop you from obtaining a Nobel Prize.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> I live without ideals. Pantheism is the ideal that divine power is everywhere or some hippie stuff like that.
> 
> 
> 
> So now you are so intelligent that the alleged mental problems associated with it stop you from obtaining a Nobel Prize.



I don't want a Nobal Prize, I want a normal life without people expecting shit from me, all my fucking life my parents, teachers, ect trying to tell me what to do with my life, it's MY fucking life I won't do shit if I don't want to, just last year I could get to this realization and everything is finally starting to get well


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I don't want a Nobal Prize, I want a normal life without people expecting shit from me



According to you, your smarter than Mozart yet you dont want to use thwt intelligence.

You know, I also have the ability to fly and breathe in outer space but I dont feel like it.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> You know, I also have the ability to fly and breathe in outer space but I dont feel like it.



You can't be for real. My god you have zero understanding of anything. ever.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> According to you, your smarter than Mozart yet you dont want to use thwt intelligence.
> 
> You know, I also have the ability to fly and breathe in outer space but I dont feel like it.



Just go die already, it's hard for me to imagine someone can actually like you, just kill yourself and save the world from you


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 17, 2014)

People, calm down. Next person to start hurling insults over something this petty is getting a nice short vacation. This is called the "Unpopular Opinions" thread. You really shouldn't be that surprised that someone is disagreeing with you here.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 18, 2014)

I thought that was a good read, that argument, though I'm generally interested on WHY you think high IQ is the "key to success" basically.
From my studies, there are a many successful people who've made it through life without a high IQ or special upbringings.
Tbh, from what I believe, more people with lower IQ and lazier people tend to be more successful, because they end up wanting shortcuts for things and work on finding it, creating new inventions for the world.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 18, 2014)

Just to weigh in on the matter, higher IQ does not necessarily correlate to success, and although a lot of wealthy folks have higher IQ's, the majority fall into the average to gifted area.

But what high IQ can be linked to is much less pleasant: depression, bipolar disorders, insanity and various other "mental disorders" are far more common in people with higher IQ's. And studies have shown that general happiness that a person feels seems to be inversely related to intelligence, in other words, people with lower IQ's tend to be happier than people with high IQ's.

Thus, there's actually some scientific evidence that ignorance is, in fact, bliss.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 18, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Just to weigh in on the matter, higher IQ does not necessarily correlate to success, and although a lot of wealthy folks have higher IQ's, the majority fall into the average to gifted area.
> 
> But what high IQ can be linked to is much less pleasant: depression, bipolar disorders, insanity and various other "mental disorders" are far more common in people with higher IQ's. And studies have shown that general happiness that a person feels seems to be inversely related to intelligence, in other words, people with lower IQ's tend to be happier than people with high IQ's.
> 
> Thus, there's actually some scientific evidence that ignorance is, in fact, bliss.



I know how this is.
I have a rather high IQ, yet, I am not happy for the most part, when compared to my friends, who are relatively happier and have lower IQs.
Plus, I do suffer from depression and possible bipolar, but I'll confirm that when I can actually see a doctor about it.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Feb 18, 2014)

I do agree that genetic traits have quite some impact on one's abilities, as both IQ and personality are affected by genes. But I don't believe that they are the only and most definitive factor that settles one's ability, as epigenetic factors affect expression and thus phenotype, and accumulated knowledge and experience affects one's development of intelligence and his actions. Even if oneâ€™s genes have possibility to express in a way that will bestow high IQ and motivated personality to that individual, it may not express as such if environment prohibits it(such as being malnourished from birth); and oneâ€™s innate intelligence and ability would not show astonishing development if he were to remain in a small and isolated community.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 18, 2014)

IQ and sucess in intellectual activities has been found correlated in many statistics. The mechanisms underlying that phenomenom, although kind of obvious, are not yet 100% clear.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, IQ and success in intellectual activities may be correlated, but such intellectual prowess does not automatically mean general success in life, does it?

And to think of it, isn't the concept 'success' quite vague and subjective? I mean, while there may be a general consensus about what it is, I think each society and people within it have differing ideas regarding exact definition of it.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 18, 2014)

Phyllostachys said:


> Well, IQ and success in intellectual activities may be correlated, but such intellectual prowess does not automatically mean general success in life, does it?
> 
> And to think of it, isn't the concept 'success' quite vague and subjective? I mean, while there may be a general consensus about what it is, I think each society and people within it have differing ideas regarding exact definition of it.



The subjective perception of success is not an issue. In science you either discover hor manage to discover how to make things work or you dont. Is all or nothing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2014)

..erm...no not quite.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 18, 2014)

Inignem said:


> The subjective perception of success is not an issue. In science you either discover hor manage to discover how to make things work or you dont. Is all or nothing.



Perhaps you might be insane, or perhaps not.
My unpopular opinion is, you sir, and strange, but a rather facsinating subject.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 18, 2014)

As stated, though higher IQ can mean the greater potential for success, it's not something that can be implied. It's a known fact that mental disorders and depression are far more common in people with higher IQ's, and many of these conditions lead to feelings of futility that in turn lead to a lack of drive due to a fear of failure.

 Basically, the more you grasp the world around you, the more you realize that you're an insignificant presence within the universe and that your life is essentially meaningless in the grander scheme of the universe, and if you feel useless, you're not driven to improve on your life situation.

Not saying that all people with higher IQ's are depressed, but there's a much higher incidence of severe depression within that demographic. It's aphenomenon some people refer to as "depressive realism", where the person is not so much depressed, but able to see that the world is a dim and unforgiving place and that they can do little to change that. It's hard to be optimistic when you know how the world really works.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 18, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> As stated, though higher IQ can mean the greater potential for success, it's not something that can be implied. It's a known fact that mental disorders and depression are far more common in people with higher IQ's, and many of these conditions lead to feelings of futility that in turn lead to a lack of drive due to a fear of failure.
> 
> Basically, the more you grasp the world around you, the more you realize that you're an insignificant presence within the universe and that your life is essentially meaningless in the grander scheme of the universe, and if you feel useless, you're not driven to improve on your life situation.
> 
> Not saying that all people with higher IQ's are depressed, but there's a much higher incidence of severe depression within that demographic. It's aphenomenon some people refer to as "depressive realism", where the person is not so much depressed, but able to see that the world is a dim and unforgiving place and that they can do little to change that. It's hard to be optimistic when you know how the world really works.



Higher risk of depression and non anthropocentric thoughts are very, very small issues compared to what a greater IQ means. Specially since depression can be EASILY controled with drugs.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2014)

IQ is not a definitive representation of intelligence, nor are any conclusions drawn from it definitive. It is good for general analysis, but within any general set there may still be significant variation and perturbation. 

It is meaningful to talk in terms of probability in these situations, but not absolutes. It isn't an 'all or nothing' kind of analysis.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 18, 2014)

Trust me, in many cases drugs don't help with depression, and can often worsen the effects. Why do you think anti-depressants have to come with a suicide warning?

But there are many other psychological issues linked with higher IQ's, including Bipolar Disorders, Obsessive Compulsive Disorder, Autism, and Psychopathy, just to name a few.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 18, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Higher risk of depression and non anthropocentric thoughts are very, very small issues compared to what a greater IQ means. Specially since depression can be EASILY controled with drugs.



I honestly think you should do more studying before you make statements.
Like Sniperfreak said, drugs and antidepressants can worsen the effects of the afflicted disorder, which, he listed and it includes more.


----------



## NobleThorne (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm getting a headache by trying to analyze what's going on with the world right now. I try not to be bias but I do come from a traditional Christian and Conservative family, but I also have a love for knowledge and Science (I get very irritated at fellow Christians that are unwilling to try and understand the concept of evolution).

I despise alot of the current trends in things, I do not feel properly represented by the current leaders in the Republican party, they appear uneducated and uncivil. All the drama drummed up by our two party system just seems to be a distraction to me, keep everyone arguing in order to avoid solving real problems that should be addressed, such as the economy and the huge amount of waste of taxpayer dollars in the form of foreign aid, enforcing drug laws, etc.

This morning though my mind is stuck on the topic of the music industry and the mainstream media. I have a very diverse taste in music, primarily music from older decades some 60's, 70's, 80's, a few 90's, and I've found a few things to enjoy from our modern times like the Gorillaz, Coldplay, some dubstep, MSI, Rabbit Junk, Boy and Bear.

I'm disturbed by what the mainstream promotes, it just seems to me that the most popular artists promote the mindless party lifestyle, excessive drinking and drug use, a "Do what you want if it feels good lifestyle".
I have not really indulged myself in alot of artists that are currently popular so I probably can't properly analyze what's going on.

However, I believe it is up to us a sentient people to continuously pursue self improvement; that for me is the purpose of life. That cannot be achieved if you trap yourself in a routine of short time pleasures that trigger your reward center. I get reminded of that rat in my psychology book who starved to death because he could press a button that stimulated the reward center of the brain. I don't think mainsteam media wants people to stride to improve themselves, "keep everyone distracted with the an illusion, if they aren't distracted they won't buy things they don't need". 

Promotion of moderation doesn't sound like a very entertaining message for a song, but then again a call to "wake up" could make an entertaining message but it would probably be perceived as aggressive to most listeners. Also a message of moderation and self control is not profitable for companies. For example T.V. companies aren't going to encourage responsible purchases, NO, they want the consumer to buy that new 70 inch flat screen with credit and make payments (guess that's good for the economy? not so good for the consumer though). 

And promotion of the party lifestyle isn't something new, Pour Some Sugar on Me by Def Leppard doesn't exactly have a message beyond enjoying life's pleasures, yet I like the song enough to have it on my ipod, I can't say the same about Lady GaGa's Just Dance (I find it disgusting despite it having a similar message).

Is it just a double standard going on? I'm more accepting of the Def Leppard song because my parents listened to it and exposed me to it, is that's what's going on? Or is just that I like older songs better because I think there was more talent back then (I don't think that is something that can be proved, it just feels true). 

I'm probably over analyzing things and I apologize for the length I just need to get all of this off my mind and I think writing about it might help, I don't know.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 18, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I honestly think you should do more studying before you make statements.
> Like Sniperfreak said, drugs and antidepressants can worsen the effects of the afflicted disorder, which, he listed and it includes more.



I know from experience. I've been dealing with severe depression most of my life, and the symptoms have greatly improved since I decided to stop taking my anti-depressants.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 18, 2014)

I think One Piece is overrated.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 18, 2014)

Horses have run out of practical applications other than killing off zoophiles.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 18, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Horses have run out of practical applications other than killing off zoophiles.



what about glue :V


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 18, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Horses have run out of practical applications other than killing off zoophiles.



Violin bows and farming are two uses they still have.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 18, 2014)

Wonder what Inignem thinks about these people's IQ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konstantin_Tsiolkovsky
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oleg_Tozoni


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 18, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Horses have run out of practical applications other than killing off zoophiles.



Question. Since horses are mammals, are they milkable? Sure, the quality of horse milk is debatable, but now I'm curious.

Edit: Just looked it up. Horse milk is a thing, and you can buy it, but they say it tastes disgusting.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 18, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Question. Since horses are mammals, are they milkable? Sure, the quality of horse milk is debatable, but now I'm curious.
> 
> Edit: Just looked it up. Horse milk is a thing, and you can buy it, but they say it tastes disgusting.



What is humankind's obsession with milking things? Discover a new species, find out their habits and connection to other life? No, let's see if we can squeeze liquid out of its tits.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 18, 2014)

It worked so well with cows that we can't help try other things.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 19, 2014)

Goat's milk is actually consumed more than cow's milk on a global level...but I'm just being a smart-ass. I really don't get the human obsession with milking, either.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 19, 2014)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> I think One Piece is overrated.


Agreed. Not only is it over rated, its down right awful.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 19, 2014)

Jashwa said:


> It worked so well with cows that we can't help try other things.



Yeah, but just by looking at cows you can tell that they can be milked. Horses have no visible udders, so it makes me wonder how someone manage to think "I wonder if I can squeeze milk out of this animal.".

There's an unpopular opinion of mine, I think animal milk belongs to animals and humans have no right to take it, same with honey. Inbefore self-righteous humans proclaiming evolution superiority and so reserve the right to take from other species.



d.batty said:


> Agreed. Not only is it over rated, its down right awful.



I just don't get why everyone thinks it's a masterpiece of art, the style is hideous and it's heinously long-winded. Other mangas which have decent anatomy and pleasant art styles plus fairly good stories are either overlooked or deemed "rip-offs".


----------



## Distorted (Feb 19, 2014)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> I just don't get why everyone thinks it's a masterpiece of art, the style is hideous and it's heinously long-winded. Other mangas which have decent anatomy and pleasant art styles plus fairly good stories are either overlooked or deemed "rip-offs".



I also don't really care for the animation and art. It's very unique, but it also strikes me as a bit obnoxious. And I believe the series's success is due to the timing and promotion it recieved. One Piece, Naruto, and Bleach are considered the Big 3 due to their massive popularity, but it was moreso to do with being in the right place at the right time. Luckily they're starting to wind down now....except for One Piece which has 738 chapters already.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 19, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Goat's milk is actually consumed more than cow's milk on a global level...but I'm just being a smart-ass.* I really don't get the human obsession with milking,* either.



Domesticated animals, which provide milk, provide a reliable source of fat, a nutrient that was especially important and difficult to get hold of for humans living in the temperate zones. Old habits die hard.


----------



## Harmonic Revelations (Feb 19, 2014)

Whenever somebody is offended, it's their own fault. I believe political correctness is just censorship wrapped up with a shiny new word.

I don't see the appeal in touch screens. They make my thumbs hurt and don't do anything my mouse and keyboard can't.

Sports are boring, period.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 19, 2014)

Harmonic Revelations said:


> Whenever somebody is offended, it's their own fault. I believe political correctness is just censorship wrapped up with a shiny new word.



In other words you think people should have the right to say whatever they want to other people, no matter how hateful it is, and it's the receiver's fault if they are upset by it? That seems to me completely one sided.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Feb 19, 2014)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> There's an unpopular opinion of mine, I think animal milk belongs to animals and humans have no right to take it, same with honey. Inbefore self-righteous humans proclaiming evolution superiority and so reserve the right to take from other species.



Well, but in return, we insure their survival.

And while I don't think humans were given any right to take from other species, I also can't see why we should be prohibited from doing that either. To me, that feels like unwarrantedly extending relationship between humans to nature. And with your logic, we probably shouldn't even shear wool, harvest cotton, or eat vegetables, which would make life quite miserable for us.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 19, 2014)

Phyllostachys said:


> Well, but in return, we insure their survival.
> 
> And while I don't think humans were given any right to take from other species, I also can't see why we should be prohibited from doing that either. To me, that feels like unwarrantedly extending relationship between humans to nature. And with your logic, we probably shouldn't even shear wool, harvest cotton, or eat vegetables, which would make life quite miserable for us.



They don't need us to survive. They were doing a fine job before humans began farming. And that's a very poor arrangement isn't it? We take from you, and in return you live, in environments we designed and on our terms, you can't go running around in fields like you would without us and we'll kill you now and then. I'm not a PETA nut, but that seems like a very one-sided shit agreement to me. 

My logic is that animals have more need of their milk than we do and that us taking it, while contributing very little to it's production, is just downright cheeky. In regards to wool or cotton, the animals actually benefit from that arrangement. Trimming their wool is like a haircut, which everyone needs once and a while otherwise you end up with a polish plat (ew). Exactly how did you reach the conclusion that we shouldn't be eating vegetables? We need them just as much as  plant-eating animals do, therefore our species has a right to them same as cows have a right to grass. "Right" is probably the wrong word, but I can't think of anything else at the moment.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 19, 2014)

Wild sheep did not need their wool sheared. Humans bred them selectively. Same with milk-providing creatures, which may actually suffer if they are not milked. 

I don't understand the moral argument for not using milk. I may be vegetarian but I still recognise nature is red in tooth and claw; there is no moral onus on one species to stop parasitising another.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 19, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Wild sheep did not need their wool sheared. Humans bred them selectively. Same with milk-providing creatures, which may actually suffer if they are not milked.
> 
> I don't understand the moral argument for not using milk. I may be vegetarian but I still recognise nature is red in tooth and claw; there is no moral onus on one species to stop parasitising another.



Well, considering it's our fault that these animals suffer if not milked, we don't seem to own up to the fact. That seems to be a bit illogical, if milking animals was a good idea a few thousand years ago and we are turning it into a mass-production line. For an old habit, we are a bit overboard with it.

What you say is true, but I never get why people use the argument of "nature is tooth and claw" when referring to humans. We hardly ever example that fact, we fly and swim in places our nature never really made us for and we're not exactly shining examples of predators are we?


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Feb 19, 2014)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> we're not exactly shining examples of predators are we?



I think being able to take down entire families of wooly mammoths is the mark of a fairly impressive hunters.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 19, 2014)

There shouldn't be a ban on human fluids, and humans should be able to sell their own milk if they want to, too (not that I would want to buy it >.<)


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 19, 2014)

Rassah said:


> There shouldn't be a ban on human fluids, and humans should be able to sell their own milk if they want to, too (not that I would want to buy it >.<)


*If* there are checks to make sure there isn't something horribly wrong with it (disease, drugs, etc). But that's far beyond "post on craigslist saying the lady is clean" routes there are available today.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 19, 2014)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> Well, considering it's our fault that these animals suffer if not milked, we don't seem to own up to the fact. That seems to be a bit illogical, if milking animals was a good idea a few thousand years ago and we are turning it into a mass-production line. For an old habit, we are a bit overboard with it.
> 
> What you say is true, but I never get why people use the argument of "nature is tooth and claw" when referring to humans. We hardly ever example that fact, we fly and swim in places our nature never really made us for and we're not exactly shining examples of predators are we?



Not my fault; I wasn't alive in the fertile crescent 10kya. 

I'm not sure what you mean by 'shining example' of a predator? Species do not exist for the benefit of their respective ecosystems. Foxes do not exist for the benefit of the rabbits, whose population they control. This relationships is an emergent phenomenon.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Feb 19, 2014)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> They don't need us to survive. They were doing a fine job before humans began farming. And that's a very poor arrangement isn't it? We take from you, and in return you live, in environments we designed and on our terms, you can't go running around in fields like you would without us and we'll kill you now and then. I'm not a PETA nut, but that seems like a very one-sided shit agreement to me.
> My logic is that animals have more need of their milk than we do and that us taking it, while contributing very little to it's production, is just downright cheeky. In regards to wool or cotton, the animals actually benefit from that arrangement. Trimming their wool is like a haircut, which everyone needs once and a while otherwise you end up with a polish plat (ew). Exactly how did you reach the conclusion that we shouldn't be eating vegetables? We need them just as much as plant-eating animals do, therefore our species has a right to them same as cows have a right to grass. "Right" is probably the wrong word, but I can't think of anything else at the moment.



Well, through domestication, they became dependent on humans for survival, but that also tied their, for the lack of better word in my vocabulary, 'fate' to that of humans. Historically, as human habitat range and population increased, theirs did as well; and through our study and research in agribiology and related fields, we are continuing our effort for their survival and prosperity even now. I'd say this is not a bad 'trade', for as long as humans exist and prosper, they will do so as well. Of course, I am not viewing this in the perspective of individual organism.

For vegetables, cotton, and wool, I thought your point was that milk and honey was not originally â€˜intended(I donâ€™t like that word, but for the sake of convenience)â€™ for human use/consumption, thus I tried to convey that those plant tissue/organs, fiber, and hair would be same as them. But I guess that was not your point anyway.

I cannot agree to your claim that we have any inherent right for consuming other organisms, or even, survival. But then, I donâ€™t think we also have any reason for not doing that as well. We just utilize our surrounding environment to our ability simply because they exist, as other organisms do so as well. I also believe fairness or right is something applicable only to humans, and perhaps, organisms with sentience, and if it goes beyond that, it would be needless projection of anthropocentric view on nature.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 19, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> I think being able to take down entire families of wooly mammoths is the mark of a fairly impressive hunters.





Fallowfox said:


> Not my fault; I wasn't alive in the fertile crescent 10kya.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by 'shining example' of a predator? Species do not exist for the benefit of their respective ecosystems. Foxes do not exist for the benefit of the rabbits, whose population they control. This relationships is an emergent phenomenon.



How many humans do you see running around in fields and catching prey, then proceeding to eat all of the meat, organs and bones of said prey? Nothing in humans suggests that we are natural predators, with evolution given faculties to kill other creatures, other than two pointed teeth as some would argue. Our ability to hunt relies solely our intelligence to put two things together. Also, your ancestors managed to hunt and kill mammoths in lifestyles very different from modern man, not you, nor anyone in this era.



Phyllostachys said:


> Well, through domestication, they became dependent on humans for survival, but that also tied their, for the lack of better word in my vocabulary, 'fate' to that of humans. Historically, as human habitat range and population increased, theirs did as well; and through our study and research in agribiology and related fields, we are continuing our effort for their survival and prosperity even now. I'd say this is not a bad 'trade', for as long as humans exist and prosper, they will do so as well. Of course, I am not viewing this in the perspective of individual organism.
> 
> For vegetables, cotton, and wool, I thought your point was that milk and honey was not originally â€˜intended(I donâ€™t like that word, but for the sake of convenience)â€™ for human use/consumption, thus I tried to convey that those plant tissue/organs, fiber, and hair would be same as them. But I guess that was not your point anyway.
> 
> I cannot agree to your claim that we have any inherent right for consuming other organisms, or even, survival. But then, I donâ€™t think we also have any reason for not doing that as well. We just utilize our surrounding environment to our ability simply because they exist, as other organisms do so as well. I also believe fairness or right is something applicable only to humans, and perhaps, organisms with sentience, and if it goes beyond that, it would be needless projection of anthropocentric view on nature.



Like I said, "right" is the wrong word but I couldn't think of anything else at the time. Necessity is probably a much more accurate term. 

I meant milk and honey was never intended for humans in a sense that it was never developed with them in mind, but for the species it developed in. Where did I say that we had an inherent right to consume other organisms? I don't remember claiming such, and it's not really my opinion either.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 19, 2014)

We DO have hunters that still kill and eat their own food.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 19, 2014)

Aleu said:


> We DO have hunters that still kill and eat their own food.



They still need a gun or spear to do it.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 19, 2014)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> They still need a gun or spear to do it.



And? Since when does being a predator require that there are no tools in hunting something?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> They still need a gun or spear to do it.




Ummm...I use a longbow.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 20, 2014)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> How many humans do you see running around in fields and catching prey, then proceeding to eat all of the meat, organs and bones of said prey? Nothing in humans suggests that we are natural predators, with evolution given faculties to kill other creatures, other than two pointed teeth as some would argue. Our ability to hunt relies solely our intelligence to put two things together. Also, your ancestors managed to hunt and kill mammoths in lifestyles very different from modern man, not you, nor anyone in this era.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...and other monkey species use sticks to extract termites, or rocks to smash open nuts that they do not have the 'natural' adaptations to do so with their jaws. 

Your idea of what constitutes a predator is ridiculous. In the real nature there isn't an absolute food-chain with discreet and immutable roles codified with moral standards.

The flesh of ants was never intended for ant-eaters, nor the blood of bison for vampire bats. No song bird intends to raise a cuckoo, but that's just reality.




This misses the point entirely, at least what I feel the point should be, which is agricultural efficiency and minimal degradation of the environment- which we need- outside of our artificial food chain.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 20, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Ummm...I use a longbow.


I use a re-curve. Only to hunt hay bails and paper targets. Not much to hunt in so cal, lol.
My friend on the other hand has a 4k plus hoyt compound that he deer hunts with. That thing is insane, the couple times I tried to shoot it I had runaways both times. Thank goodness I know what I'm doing and kept that bow up and facing forwards.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 20, 2014)

I have an older Hoyt compound (MagnaTec, to be specific), but I didn't feel challenged with it anymore, so I now use a 75# draw longbow, for everything from squirrels to black bears.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 20, 2014)

My friend is 6`0. And his hoyt is a 90 pound draw. Im 5`7", and not nearly as strong as he is. So you can understand why I had the runaways XD He kept saying "common keep trying you got this". Oh hell no, each one of those arrows he has is $75. Plus I dont want to risk fucking up his really expensive compound. That thing is scary.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 20, 2014)

I use the 75# for hunting because it gets damn cold up here and I don't want to break anything trying to draw it in the dead of winter. My compound is set at 83#, and I have a 150# English War Bow I use for Living History/Renaissance Faires, I thought about taking the war bow out in the early season, but it's kinda hard to move about in a tree stand with a 72" long bow, the 58" one is much more manageable.


----------



## mysticfyre (Feb 20, 2014)

I would love to hunt with a longbow. That's awesome.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 20, 2014)

I find it weird that people are shocked that me, being from Texas, can't shoot a gun nor hunt.
Maybe it's the sterotypes >>


----------



## Misomie (Feb 20, 2014)

Right is a dumb word. Especially when it's used by people to try and defend an argument such as the last discussion here. You guys have no authority to be throwing the word right around, especially when concerning other people you don't know. Saying a person has no right to honey is as stupid as saying a bear does have a right to honey. Bees can try and defend their honey but both species have evolved to deal with them.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 28, 2014)

I think this thread deserved to be resurrected.


----------



## Distorted (May 28, 2014)

I believe that nuttela is a dangerous and addictive substance that needs to be taken off of shelves.


----------



## Ayattar (May 28, 2014)

Jews and Turks are cool :V


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 28, 2014)

Not all Krauts are Sauer.



Distorted said:


> I believe that nuttela is a dangerous and  addictive substance that needs to be taken off of shelves.



if you think Nutella is bad,try Biscoff spread. I go through about 2 jars of that stuff a week now.


----------



## Phyllostachys (May 28, 2014)

I believe that in general, imperialist powers between 19-20th century provided more benefit to the colonized lands than what they exploited from them. Although the powers provided benefits as an investment, rather than an act of philanthropy(though many may have believed in this as well, as shown in the poem â€œThe White Man's Burdenâ€), and despite the fact that such benefits were usually unwanted by the beneficiaries, it shouldnâ€™t be denied that it was their rule and infrastructures they laid that made it possible for native societies to break out of their stagnation and achieve modernization and development.


----------



## Ayattar (May 28, 2014)

Phyllostachys said:


> I believe that in general, imperialist powers between 19-20th century provided more benefit to the colonized lands than what they exploited from them. Although the powers provided benefits as an investment, rather than an act of philanthropy(though many may have believed in this as well, as shown in the poem â€œThe White Man's Burdenâ€), and despite the fact that such benefits were usually unwanted by the beneficiaries, it shouldnâ€™t be denied that it was their rule and infrastructures they laid that made it possible for native societies to break out of their stagnation and achieve modernization and development.



High five!


----------



## Tremodo (May 28, 2014)

I profoundly hate anything touch-screen. Worse that they put it everywhere.

Like, really? is it necessary for a DSLR camera to have a touch screen?, couldn't they have made the screen bigger with that budget?, or something more critical like a sensor that is a bit better.

I'll miss cellphones with actual keys.


----------



## Feste (May 28, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Jews and Turks are cool :V



The fact that that can still be considered "unpopular" in this day and age is a little scary.

Anyway,  unpopular opinion: Gun Control should not be the focus after these shootings. We should be improving mental health services first.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 28, 2014)

The best people on FA are the really weird ones who make badly drawn Mspaint fetish porn. Like they're the main reason I even go here.


----------



## Maugryph (May 28, 2014)

Tremodo said:


> I profoundly hate anything touch-screen. Worse that they put it everywhere.
> 
> Like, really? is it necessary for a DSLR camera to have a touch screen?,  couldn't they have made the screen bigger with that budget?, or  something more critical like a sensor that is a bit better.
> 
> I'll miss cellphones with actual keys.



I agree, tryint to play a game on a touch screen feels like wearing super thick gloves when typing on a keyboard.




Feste said:


> The fact that that can still be considered "unpopular" in this day and age is a little scary.
> 
> Anyway,  unpopular opinion: Gun Control should not be the focus after these shootings. We should be improving mental health services first.



Politics is always a tricky subject. the unpopularity of you opinion depends on what side of the fence people sit on politically.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (May 28, 2014)

Shitposts are what make this forum enjoyable.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 28, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Shitposts are what make forums enjoyable.



ftfy


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 28, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Not all Krauts are Sauer.


_Major_ nerds, though.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 28, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Shitposts are what make this forum enjoyable.



A nice troll is enjoyable once in a while.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 29, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The best people on FA are the really weird ones who make badly drawn Mspaint fetish porn. Like they're the main reason I even go here.



Half of my watches. Things that look like MS Paint, pencil on lined paper, or crayons.

Related:
I pronounce "crayon" as "cran", due to my accent. People who pronounce it as "Cray-on" or "Crowns" should be arrested or deported to wherever that is considered common parlance. Not in my part of America, where we speak American right and proper.


----------



## Feste (May 29, 2014)

Torrijos-sama said:


> I pronounce "crayon" as "cran", due to my accent. People who pronounce it as "Cray-on" or "Crowns" should be arrested or deported to wherever that is considered common parlance. Not in my part of America, where we speak American right and proper.



...Where are you from? I agree with the Crowns thing, but I've never heard it pronounced anything other than "Cray-on". Even the Texan said it that way. You in Georgia or something?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 29, 2014)

Torrijos-sama said:


> Half of my watches. Things that look like MS Paint, pencil on lined paper, or crayons.



The best ones are the ones that aren't even porn, just bizarre. Like it gets to the point where you just become so acquainted with these people you start recognizing people when the get on the front page. Like I'll just get on and I'll be like "oh it's fat scuba guy" or "hey carfucker dude made something new!" It's truly a unique experience.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 29, 2014)

Feste said:


> ...Where are you from? I agree with the Crowns thing, but I've never heard it pronounced anything other than "Cray-on". Even the Texan said it that way. You in Georgia or something?



South Texas. Spanglish favors "Cran" over "Crown", as do local accents through south Texas, central Texas, and west Texas. Only the eastern part seems to favor "cray-on", along with "peen", but they can be forgiven. It is only the midwesterners and carpetbaggers who make me cringe at their cultural backwardness.



PastryOfApathy said:


> The best ones are the ones that aren't  even porn, just bizarre. Like it gets to the point where you just become  so acquainted with these people you start recognizing people when the  get on the front page. Like I'll just get on and I'll be like "oh it's  fat scuba guy" or "hey carfucker dude made something new!" It's truly a  unique experience.



Oh, but recognizing the characters can be a terrible thing, once you recognize art style. Then you find yourself going "Is that... darkwing duck?" as you're looking at scribbled mass with a 3 foot phallus.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 29, 2014)

Torrijos-sama said:


> South Texas. Spanglish favors "Cran" over "Crown", as do local accents through south Texas, central Texas, and west Texas. Only the eastern part seems to favor "cray-on", along with "peen", but they can be forgiven. It is only the midwesterners and carpetbaggers who make me cringe at their cultural backwardness.



Northeast Texas has a very weird accent in my opinion.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 29, 2014)

Torrijos-sama said:


> South Texas. Spanglish favors "Cran" over "Crown", as do local accents through south Texas, central Texas, and west Texas. Only the eastern part seems to favor "cray-on", along with "peen", but they can be forgiven. It is only the midwesterners and carpetbaggers who make me cringe at their cultural backwardness.



HEY! This culturally backwards Yankee carpetbagger is offended! :V

Now I'm gonna go trow all yer crans out the winder!!!


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (May 29, 2014)

Too many delusional hippies in the furfagdom in general.

Animals are not special. I enjoy hunting and eating them, and it is OK to kill them for food.
I'm a human, not a dragon, but really a human with a little dragon character that I assign to myself 
DONT MESS WITH MY IMMERSION


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 29, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Northeast Texas has a very weird accent in my opinion.


That's because you're approaching Oklahoma, which has an amalgam of weird things. All that I'm used to, for the most part, but markedly different from the rest of the US.



sniperfreak223 said:


> HEY! This culturally backwards Yankee carpetbagger is offended! :V
> 
> Now I'm gonna go trow all yer crans out the winder!!!



Youse guise.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 29, 2014)

Torrijos-sama said:


> Youse guise.



I'm from northern PA, so we really don't have much of an accent.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2014)

Everyone has accents, just not as outrageously southern.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 29, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Everyone has accents, just not as outrageously southern.



Well, no accent compared with the Pittsburgh accents to my west, Philly accents to my south, New York accents to my north and Jersey accents to my east....I like to think we speak the cleanest form of American English...but then again I'm biased.


----------



## Lobar (May 29, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> if you think Nutella is bad,try Biscoff spread. I go through about 2 jars of that stuff a week now.



if you think that's bad try them both together in the same jar


----------



## Eggdodger (May 29, 2014)

I like radishes.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 29, 2014)

Lobar said:


> if you think that's bad try them both together in the same jar



OH. MY. GAWD.


----------



## RabidLynx (May 29, 2014)

David Tennant isn't the best Doctor.
Tom Baker isn't the best either.


----------



## DJT (May 30, 2014)

Angelina Jolie: Meh


----------



## Lobar (May 30, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> David Tennant isn't the best Doctor.
> Tom Baker isn't the best either.



Well you can't just throw that out there without saying who you think _is_.


----------



## 1000bluntz (May 30, 2014)

-Some 4chan boards have a likable collective persona and some of them even hold good discussion. 
-Steampunk is lame (cyvberpunk however, is tight)
-I genuinely think GoT (books) are mediocre, I'm getting bored of the show too
-Hunting animals for sport (not food/survival) is disgusting


----------



## VintageLynx (May 30, 2014)

That in the future we will regret everything being accessible and online (when other choices have been removed).

Also too many people are fooling themselves that they are happy when they are in fact just acting as if they were to fit in.


----------



## VintageLynx (May 30, 2014)

Double post


----------



## RabidLynx (May 30, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Well you can't just throw that out there without saying who you think _is_.



While I actually like all the Doctors, and Tom Baker is my second favorite, I have to say Colin Baker is the best. Which is also an unpopular opinion!

I can rant about why I like him, but there's a lot of reasons and this isn't the place to discuss it.

anyways-

-Morrowind is better than Skyrim. And I actually gave Morrowind and Oblivion a try after playing Skyrim.
-Westboro Baptist Church =/= All Christians
-Random =/= Funny. Oh God I hate when some annoying chick says something random like "TACOS" or "WAFFLES" just out of the blue, in an attempt to funny. It's not funny. It's really annoying.
-Warrior Cats is incredibly boring. I practically married the series when I was younger, but I was younger. It's a freaking childrens' book series! I don't see why older teenagers are so obsessed over it.


----------



## Ayattar (May 30, 2014)

TES series were born and died together with Buggerfall.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2014)

Diaperfur art is nastier than normal shitting furries.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 30, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Diaperfur art is nastier than normal shitting furries.



As opposed to the popular opinion that it is equivalent, or that diaperless scat porn is worse than diapers? 

_Who _actually has an opinion on that?


----------



## Ayattar (May 30, 2014)

WARNING WARNING

Critical_error_whilst_computing_answer

WARNING WAWRNGWNG WRNGRRWD666311654vmiaj777

...

...

REBOOTING


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 30, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I like radishes.



I shall now shun you, for radishes are gross. :V


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 30, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Shitposts are what make this forum enjoyable.



C:


----------



## Punnchy (May 30, 2014)

If you can't control your kids, then you shouldn't be out in public. If your kid is under 14, he needs to be supervised when in any sort of store, ever.


----------



## Grungecat (May 30, 2014)

Pepsi tastes better than Coke.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 30, 2014)

Grungecat said:


> Pepsi tastes better than Coke.



until you add whiskey, then it's Coke or GTFO.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 31, 2014)

Grungecat said:


> Pepsi tastes better than Coke.



Mah African American.


----------



## Grungecat (May 31, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> until you add whiskey, then it's Coke or GTFO.



Why would you ruin a nice, cold, refreshing glass of Pepsi like that?



PastryOfApathy said:


> Mah African American.



You know it, brah.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 31, 2014)

RC is better than Pepsi or Coke.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 31, 2014)

Torrijos-sama said:


> RC is better than Pepsi or Coke.



Okay that's just over the line. Get out of here you filthy communist.


----------



## Misomie (May 31, 2014)

Dr. Pepper > Coke > Pepsi


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 31, 2014)

Grungecat said:


> Why would you ruin a nice, cold, refreshing glass of Pepsi like that?
> 
> 
> 
> You know it, brah.



But Pepsi + Kirsch = fuckin' amazing.

and to answer your question: because I'm a drunk.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (May 31, 2014)

I actually prefer root beer over all other soft drinks.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 31, 2014)

Ginger Ale master race.


----------



## RabidLynx (May 31, 2014)

German is an interesting language to learn


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 31, 2014)

I LOVE WATER


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 31, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> German is an interesting language to learn



Zweifellos!!!


----------



## Misomie (May 31, 2014)

I really wouldn't mind getting piercings or tattoos but I like to cosplay and I don't want them getting in the way of me trying to mimic a character.


----------



## Kerocola (May 31, 2014)

Bacon isn't really that great...and not everything needs to be slathered in it.


----------



## Grungecat (May 31, 2014)

Kerocola said:


> Bacon isn't really that great...and not everything needs to be slathered in it.



Whaaaat? Who can resist bacon?


----------



## RabidLynx (May 31, 2014)

Kerocola said:


> Bacon isn't really that great...and not everything needs to be slathered in it.



I was actually about to say that, lol!

Same with Nutella. I like them both but they aren't the greatest things in the world... tacos are!

-I actually might want children (maybe, I go back and forth)
-I love Japan because of its culture and history, not because of anime. I don't even watch anime
-I like older games better than new games
-I don't give a crap about a game's graphics
-I don't care if gays can get married or not
-Classic Doctor Who is so much better than NewWho
-Older things, in general, are better than new things (and I mean things as in shows, movies, music, games...)
-U.S is a good country to live in
-Going to school isn't that bad


----------



## RedDagger (May 31, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> I was actually about to say that, lol!
> 
> Same with Nutella. I like them both but they aren't the greatest things in the world... tacos are!



Nutella: the easiest way to shovel palm oil into your face. Tasty as hell, but still. 

Okay, got one: there's nothing wrong with the abundance of military shooters in video games.


----------



## DrDingo (May 31, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I LOVE WATER


Well y'know, it _is_ the best drink in the world!


----------



## Grungecat (May 31, 2014)

I actually enjoy the taste of Bud Light.


----------



## RabidLynx (May 31, 2014)

Country isn't that bad of a music genre.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 31, 2014)

I don't think I'm cool.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 31, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I don't think I'm cool.



Pshhh, you're pretty cool in my eyes!


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Jun 1, 2014)

I think Christian religions are more or less true.

(Come at me, Atheists.)


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 1, 2014)

Hybrid Persona said:


> (Come at me, Atheists.)



pls no


----------



## Tremodo (Jun 1, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> I was actually about to say that, lol!
> 
> Same with Nutella. I like them both but they aren't the greatest things in the world... tacos are!
> 
> ...



Actually... many of these are popular opinions.

The video games for example. There is this not too old strip of penny-arcade in which I think it was tyco (pronounced tee-co, can you believe it? I spent years calling him tah-ee-coh) says something like "people, let's face it. games nowadays suck".

I think you said it best "I like", some people just flat out say "they are". Big difference.

See, games sucked then too, the atari age had piles and piles or horrible games; try a lot of DOS games, hard to find good ones you don't already know of.

And of course... the almighty NES. So many bad games, so many ruined rental weekends (speaking from experience), so many AVGN episodes and rip-offs to talk about endless amounts of bad games of the era. Wii, specialist at spewing out crap.

With nostalgia involved, it's hard to make a fair comparison, I turned my 12 years-younger-than me cousin into a Mega Man fan when he was little. When he had an Xbox (original) he would also play the 8-bit wonders!. All of this before the collections for NGC and PS2, if memory serves me right.

But which era had better and worse games... that's hard to tell. Is it even possible to make an unbiased comparison? with reviews of old games from when they were new, to avoid nostalgia. Sometimes magazines would be too generous with horrendous games, conflict of interests.

Oh, and about living in USA. I'd cut all of my toes if that meant living there. It sucks where I live, you have no idea. I haven't found detergent at the super market in two months.


----------



## Konda (Jun 1, 2014)

school shouldn't exist

westboro baptist church are true Christians, people who disassociate with them are either hypocrites or atheists even if they don't know it

just because you didn't personally intend on meat plants to be cruel doesn't automatically alleviate you of your moral responsibility not to support it

videogaming is a crass industry feuled by delusion and clique behavior


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 1, 2014)

Careful with all that edge, Konda, you might cut yourself.


----------



## Grungecat (Jun 1, 2014)

This thread is taking a turn. You see? This is why we can't have nice things....


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 1, 2014)

Grungecat said:


> This thread is taking a turn. You see? This is why we can't have nice things....



That's what I like about this thread. It fuels some interesting discussions sometimes, and you get to see perspectives that you otherwise might not have thought about ^.^


----------



## Kerocola (Jun 1, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> That's what I like about this thread. It fuels some interesting discussions sometimes, and you get to see perspectives that you otherwise might not have thought about ^.^



I feel like THIS is an unpopular opinion. Usually as soon as you disagree with someone you're instantly a moronic heathen in their eyes that has no class or taste whatsoever.
So yay! What an optimistic outlook


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 1, 2014)

Konda said:


> school shouldn't exist



Well you seem to be a testament to the opposite.


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 1, 2014)

Ok, brace yourselves.

Israel as it is today should never come into existence.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jun 1, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Ok, brace yourselves.
> 
> Israel as it is today should never come into existence.



I'm okay with that.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 1, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Ok, brace yourselves.
> 
> Israel as it is today should never come into existence.



Honestly...given all the trouble that has come about from it's existence I kind of agree...and I secretly wonder if it would have existed without the Holocaust. (not supporting the holocaust in any way, just sayin' I feel it was directly linked to the establishment of the state of Israel.)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 1, 2014)

Kosovo is Serbia.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 1, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Ok, brace yourselves.
> 
> Israel as it is today should never come into existence.


It was built on goy guilt and special snowflake syndrome.


----------



## Konda (Jun 2, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well you seem to be a testament to the opposite.


are you suggesting that I didn't go to school, or that I'm dumb?
considering that school is mandatory for one hundred percent of the population, you would think that obviously includes me...
But if you're saying I'm dumb, well, that just proves my point, since either school made me dumb, or it failed to make me smart. Checkmate!!! Argument winner : Konda


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 2, 2014)

Konda said:


> are you suggesting that I didn't go to school, or that I'm dumb?
> considering that school is mandatory for one hundred percent of the population, you would think that obviously includes me...
> But if you're saying I'm dumb, well, that just proves my point, since either school made me dumb, or it failed to make me smart. Checkmate!!! Argument winner : Konda



So you're saying you're stupid? I don't know how that makes me want to get on your side.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 2, 2014)

The evidence that schooling creates better educated and capable people is mountainous. The occasional self-proclaimed idiot, who claims their idiocy _proves_ school doesn't work, affects this conclusion less than a single bacterium affects the state of a coral reef.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 2, 2014)

Konda said:


> considering that school is mandatory for one hundred percent of the population, you would think that obviously includes me...



For the sake of the argument, I'll just consider that you are talking about your own country, and not generalizing, as there are a lot of countries where school is a priviledge. And even then, school doesn't make people dumb, it's people who don't value knowledge that make others dumb.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 2, 2014)

...School isn't what makes someone dull or bright - the only thing which can turn on that switch is the person.


----------



## tisr (Jun 2, 2014)

Konda said:


> are you suggesting that I didn't go to school, or that I'm dumb?
> considering that school is mandatory for one hundred percent of the population, you would think that obviously includes me...
> But if you're saying I'm dumb, well, that just proves my point, since either school made me dumb, or it failed to make me smart. Checkmate!!! Argument winner : Konda


Oh gad this is wrong on so many levels.
Firstly, school isn't mandatory for 100% of the population, either because people are forcefully denied education, or opt for home schooling, and there are people like you who refuse to go to school or refuse to send their children to school.
Secondly, false dichotomy there, perhaps you just didn't pay attention in school at all. That's not the school's problem, that's your problem. And likely if you didn't attend school you'd be in a much worse position.

(If you'd like to debate your opinions on Westboro Baptist Christians, the meat industry, or video gaming, I would gladly accept. It would be interesting to hear your reasons for supporting such points. If you don't want to debate its fine by me as well.)


----------



## RedDagger (Jun 2, 2014)

Hm, I feel like anyone saying 'checkmate' and that they've won the argument may possibly not be worth trying to have a serious discussion with. 

Anyway, sellotape is better than duct tape. 
Yeah, I said it.


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 2, 2014)

RedDagger said:


> Anyway, sellotape is better than duct tape.
> Yeah, I said it.



What the hell is sellotape?
OT:Miracle whip sucks!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 2, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> What the hell is sellotape?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sellotape


----------



## Sar (Jun 2, 2014)

RedDagger said:


> Anyway, sellotape is better than duct tape.
> Yeah, I said it.


I would say electrical tape is the more superior option, it makes the best use for a cable tidy instead of buying a purpose built one. Now that _may_ seem like a small job, but one can argue that world peace could be found with enough electrical tape.


----------



## Konda (Jun 2, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So you're saying you're stupid?


All I did was take your comment to it's logical conclusion. How could I be a testament in favor of school IF I HAD WENT THERE ALREADY.

Your logic seemed to be that school fixes not liking school. But since I am opposed to school and since school is mandatory, your argument defeated itself.That's what I was saying and thats what I meant by checkmate. I wasn't actually saying that I was stupid, just that your comment made no sense objectively.

 Its like if you met someone who doesn't believe the bible and as a result decided that everyone should be forced the read the bible. Even in spite of the fact that person had already either read the bible or disbelieves it precisely because he had read it.


----------



## Avlenna (Jun 2, 2014)

I feel like all fat people should have reserved parking in the farthest spots in parking lots.  They should also have to walk or get liposuction to remove the excess.

It may not be THAT unpopular, but it's unpopular to many people I know.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jun 2, 2014)

Tacos are a disgusting, impractical food.


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 2, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Tacos are a disgusting, impractical food.


If's dell taco or taco bell I can whole heatedly agree with you. How had a mean 'real' taco once... It was delicious.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 2, 2014)

Avlenna said:


> I feel like all fat people should have reserved parking in the farthest spots in parking lots.  They should also have to walk or get liposuction to remove the excess.
> 
> It may not be THAT unpopular, but it's unpopular to many people I know.



My Unpopular opinion kinda comes off the back of yours...

I think that as long as they had a sound understanding of possible health implications, fat people should be able to go about whatever lifestyle they may have that causes the to become/stay fat. That they should be able to do this without being judged, mocked and bullied into losing weight.

Not that I'm accusing OP of doing that, I'm saying that generally.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 3, 2014)

Nobody should be entitled to special privileges based on things like race, disability, religion, etc.
Equal rights are only a good idea when tempered with equal responsibilities.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jun 3, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Tacos are a disgusting, impractical food.



Burn the heretic.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 3, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Tacos are a disgusting, impractical food.


most popular western foods are


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 3, 2014)

Konda said:


> All I did was take your comment to it's logical conclusion. How could I be a testament in favor of school IF I HAD WENT THERE ALREADY.
> 
> Your logic seemed to be that school fixes not liking school. But since I am opposed to school and since school is mandatory, your argument defeated itself.That's what I was saying and thats what I meant by checkmate. I wasn't actually saying that I was stupid, just that your comment made no sense objectively.
> 
> Its like if you met someone who doesn't believe the bible and as a result decided that everyone should be forced the read the bible. Even in spite of the fact that person had already either read the bible or disbelieves it precisely because he had read it.



Because I never said school was 100% effective and if you actually payed attention you wouldn't be babbling about how "skool is evul" on a fucking furry forum.


----------



## Konda (Jun 3, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Because I never said school was 100% effective


Because it is closer to 0 percent effective.



> and if you actually payed attention you wouldn't be babbling about how "skool is evul"


Yea, you're right, because learning about algebra and chlorophyll and novels and paper mache and gym class and field trips to bullshit museums is enough to turn anyone into a sage. What's more, the knowledge gained at school is something we will ALWAYS remember and it's easy to see why that is: because it is knowledge that is useful in the real world.

Why, without school.... we'd be _totally lost._ :0



> on a fucking furry forum.


You're on a furry forum too. The same one. Yuck, what a loser. Good thing we have school. Wouldn't want anyone to turn out like you.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 3, 2014)

Man I rustled some fuckin' jimmies holy shit. It's okay though, you'll graduate high school one day.


----------



## Icky (Jun 3, 2014)

Konda said:


> Yea, you're right, because learning about algebra and chlorophyll and novels and paper mache and gym class and field trips to bullshit museums is enough to turn anyone into a sage. What's more, the knowledge gained at school is something we will ALWAYS remember and it's easy to see why that is: because it is knowledge that is useful in the real world.
> 
> Why, without school.... we'd be _totally lost._ :0.



Yeah, why do we even need school? You don't need algebra or chemistry to know how to flip a burger, so why not just do that the rest of your life?


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 3, 2014)

Norwegian cheese isn't "authentic and traditional" if it's _made in Ireland_


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 3, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Nobody should be entitled to special privileges based on things like race, disability, religion, etc.
> Equal rights are only a good idea when tempered with equal responsibilities.



...So disabled people shouldn't be afforded better car-parking spaces unless they demonstrate a feat of equal responsibility? ._.

Some disabled people are so mentally impeded that they do not have a concept of responsibility. Without the care of others those people are fucked. I think your idea categorically breaks down in such an example.


----------



## Sar (Jun 3, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> ...So disabled people shouldn't be afforded better car-parking spaces unless they demonstrate a feat of equal responsibility? ._.



Actually, those are aids, not privileges. Privilege would imply that it gives an entitled advantage to a person whereas an aid is something is an assistance in helping the person. But I'm not going against your points in the post, I do agree with it.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 3, 2014)

If your taking any sort of goverment hand out, you should have to piss test, once a month.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 3, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> If your taking any sort of goverment hand out, you should have to piss test, once a month.



Does someone have a wee wee fetish? Because that's a hell of a lot of urine you want to collect. So much that the urine testing laboratory would have to be the size of the death star and would cast an ominous shadow over the land as it orbits over head.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 3, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Does someone have a wee wee fetish? Because that's a hell of a lot of urine you want to collect. So much that the urine testing laboratory would have to be the size of the death star and would cast an ominous shadow over the land as it orbits over head.



I can't tell if your being sarcastic or don't understand the underlying point. Too many people who are on welfare/food stamps/assistance, suplement their income with drug sales and get by in life by living on the crutches those drugs create when used.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 3, 2014)

About ~150m americans receive some form of government assistance. 55Million drug tests per year is a representative amount. So The drug testing facilities would have to expand by a factor of ~33 to accommodate all the new testing. 

The 'once a month' idea is not very good either. People can't prepare for random tests. So randomisation would be a more effective test method. 

There is good reason that the brute-force approach isn't taken.


----------



## ADF (Jun 3, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> If your taking any sort of goverment hand out, you should have to piss test, once a month.



What does drug use have to do with welfare? The need for financial support doesn't evaporate just because someone used a drug, any more than they'd evaporate if they drank alcohol or smoked a cigarette; which are both unnecessary leisure drugs.

Sounds like an expensive way to look for petty excuses to kick people on welfare. If you want to pick on vulnerable people, there are more cost effective ways of doing it. Here in the UK you can lose your welfare support for two weeks if you turn up to an appointment late, they can take away your benefits for months and even years if you don't do as you're told like a good little serf. Much cheaper than drug tests if you want to fuck with people.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 3, 2014)

ADF said:


> What does drug use have to do with welfare? The need for financial support doesn't evaporate just because someone used a drug, any more than they'd evaporate if they drank alcohol or smoked a cigarette; which are both unnecessary leisure drugs.
> 
> Sounds like an expensive way to look for petty excuses to kick people on welfare. If you want to pick on vulnerable people, there are more cost effective ways of doing it. Here in the UK you can lose your welfare support for two weeks if you turn up to an appointment late, they can take away your benefits for months and even years if you don't do as you're told like a good little serf. Much cheaper than drug tests if you want to fuck with people.



No one wants their tax money going to support people's heroin habits. If you want to that's fine, the vast majority don't.


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 3, 2014)

Pastry is a great guy and I wub him.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 3, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Pastry is a great guy and I wub him.



I wub u 2 <3


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 3, 2014)

Good thing it's an upopular opinion.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 3, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Some disabled people are so mentally impeded that they do not have a concept of responsibility.


So we're expected to worship the ground they walk on? 
They can _literally _get away with murder, simply because they're humans.


----------



## ADF (Jun 3, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> No one wants their tax money going to support people's heroin habits. If you want to that's fine, the vast majority don't.



There are numerous things I would rather tax money wasn't going to.

Bailing out banks, that's a good one. Corporations for just existing. Wars, we have enough of that shit. MPs expenses, greedy entitled bastards. The European Union, we never voted to join that crap in the first place. 

And so on...

So financially supporting someone going through a difficult time in their life due to addiction, that is way down my list of concerns about what tax money is spent on. Perhaps you'd prefer if they committed crime to feed their habit, rather than have conditional support on them resolving their additions? Yes it's shit public money is going on that but you know what; drug problems are a fact of life and ignoring them doesn't make it go away.

There is a whole list of things tax money is spent on that could be taken issue with before reaching this subject.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 3, 2014)

ADF said:


> There are numerous things I would rather tax money wasn't going to.
> 
> Bailing out banks, that's a good one. Corporations for just existing. Wars, we have enough of that shit. MPs expenses, greedy entitled bastards. The European Union, we never voted to join that crap in the first place.
> 
> ...



So we should use our tax money to help people going through drug addiction, by enabling them to feed the addiction that's causing all their problems in the first place. wat


----------



## ADF (Jun 3, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So we should use our tax money to help people going through drug addiction, by enabling them to feed the addiction that's causing all their problems in the first place. wat



Government programmes regarding drugs tend to be conditional on eventually weaning them off, you cannot wean them off without the drug or a equivalent. 

The alternative is locking them up and monitoring them during the whole withdrawal process, which is traumatic and most likely more costly than weaning them off and allowing them to move about freely. If they violate their terms, then the support goes with it.

Maybe you'd prefer to have your head caved in by a manic junky looking to rob someone for their next fix?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 3, 2014)

ADF said:


> Government programmes regarding drugs tend to be conditional on eventually weaning them off, you cannot wean them off without the drug or a equivalent.
> 
> The alternative is locking them up and monitoring them during the whole withdrawal process, which is traumatic and most likely more costly than weaning them off and allowing them to move about freely. If they violate their terms, then the support goes with it.
> 
> Maybe you'd prefer to have your head caved in by a manic junky looking to rob someone for their next fix?



Look, people in my family are drug addicts in this exact same situation. They don't just magically wean themselves off and turn their lives around, they buy more drugs. No one wants to spend their money to buy junkies crack, if you want to go ahead but don't force everyone else too.


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 3, 2014)

No. I prefer them dieing in pain.

My cousin was a drug addict. Took him 3 years but he finally managed to shake it off. And without "decreasing doses" and similar dumb shit. And he was really nasty case, almost at the point of no return.

But good thing you mentioned it. It PISSES ME OFF that fucking alcoholics have benefits due to their alcoholism. This. Is. Ridiculous.


----------



## Sar (Jun 3, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> I can't tell if your being sarcastic or don't understand the underlying point. Too many people who are on welfare/food stamps/assistance, suplement their income with drug sales and get by in life by living on the crutches those drugs create when used.



Whilst you may have the intention of saving money by not giving it to drug users, you gotta pay some people to look at so much piss? According to Statistic Brain, over 12 million are on welfare, over 46 million are on food stamps and about 5.6 million have some kind of unemployment insurance. 

Secondly, according to the Connecticut Clearinghouse's page on drug testing, the cost of a general drug test is between $10 and $30, which I can guess as an appropriate cost for a drugs test. Lets whip out tha' muthafuckin calculator and draw up some *rough estimates* to the cost based on the above:


12,000,000 + 46,000,000 + 5,600,000 = 63,600,000 people

10 * 63,600,000 = $636,000,000 per month at minimum
30 * 63,600,000 = $1,908,000,000 per month at minimum

636,000,000 * 12 = $7,632,000,000 per year at minimum
1,908,000,000 * 12 = $22,896,000,000 per year at minimum

Therefore, it would cost approximately between $7.6 billion to $23 billion *extra* just to get 4.1% of the US population to piss in a cup with this basic proposal.

I would like to know your understanding on how your monthly testing idea would be seen as a "money-saving solution" to at least the annual goverment welfare spending of nearly $132 billion. Maybe some statistic of how many Americans are regular drug users are or how many of them are on goverment assistance to help me calculate a less vague figure? As from my calculations I haven't seen any real evidence, irrelevant of how many users it found.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 4, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> Whilst you may have the intention of saving money by not giving it to drug users, you gotta pay some people to look at so much piss? According to Statistic Brain, over 12 million are on welfare, over 46 million are on food stamps and about 5.6 million have some kind of unemployment insurance.
> 
> Secondly, according to the Connecticut Clearinghouse's page on drug testing, the cost of a general drug test is between $10 and $30, which I can guess as an appropriate cost for a drugs test. Lets whip out tha' muthafuckin calculator and draw up some *rough estimates* to the cost based on the above:
> 
> ...



I never said anything about the government saving money. Our deficit isn't going away, it's only getting bigger and bigger, so that might not be any changing that point there at all. I want less  people to be able to support themselves while partaking in drugs, in the  hopes that they'll try harder to exist without a crutch.


----------



## Milo (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't drink or smoke. I'm not a partier. I don't like to get obnoxious in public. 

essentially, I am a boring human being


----------



## Lobar (Jun 4, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> I never said anything about the government saving money. Our deficit isn't going away, it's only getting bigger and bigger, so that might not be any changing that point there at all. I want less  people to be able to support themselves while partaking in drugs, in the  hopes that they'll try harder to exist without a crutch.



So you don't really care at all about the expense, you just wanna be a gatekeeper of social support so you can pass moral judgment on those dirty, irresponsible poors.  Sounds about right for what passes for "conservatism" these days.

Just FYI in the few states where they have implemented drug tests for welfare recipients, they recorded _less_ positive results than the national average.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 4, 2014)

Milo said:


> I don't drink or smoke. I'm not a partier. I don't like to get obnoxious in public.
> 
> essentially, I am a boring human being



Let's be boring together!


----------



## AsKi (Jun 4, 2014)

I find the Deftones really boring!


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 4, 2014)

NescafÃ© instacoffee ain't half bad... no seriously


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> So we're expected to worship the ground they walk on?
> They can _literally _get away with murder, simply because they're humans.



I'm sorry; this needs more context. Further more, disabled people are not worshiped. I am not sure where you are getting the impression that being disabled entitles someone to a better life than an able bodied person. It simply doesn't.



Punnchy said:


> I never said anything about the government saving  money. Our deficit isn't going away, it's only getting bigger and  bigger, so that might not be any changing that point there at all. I  want less  people to be able to support themselves while partaking in  drugs, in the  hopes that they'll try harder to exist without a  crutch.



That's nice, but how about an evidence-based drugs policy in which value for money *is* a concern? 

That vast sum of money you want to spend analysing urine samples could  be spent on fire departments, police officers, hospitals or the fuckin'  national park service.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2014)

woops, double post


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jun 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> woops, double post


*crucifies*


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 4, 2014)

Lobar said:


> So you don't really care at all about the expense,  you just wanna be a gatekeeper of social support so you can pass moral  judgment on those dirty, irresponsible poors.  Sounds about right for  what passes for "conservatism" these days.
> 
> Just FYI in the few states where they have implemented drug tests for welfare recipients, they recorded _less_ positive results than the national average.




Yes, it could be considered a matter of moralistic judgement, when there is absolutely no provable good that happens when a person is on meth. I've never even heard of something good happening along those lines, and I doubt anyone could find something like that. 

I think I should take a moment to clarify: I don't give a crap about people smoking weed, I'm talking about life destroying level drugs.



Fallowfox said:


> That's nice, but how about an evidence-based drugs policy in which value for money *is* a concern?
> 
> That vast sum of money you want to spend analysing urine samples could  be spent on fire departments, police officers, hospitals or the fuckin'  national park service.



I'm not interested in the money being spent aspects. Around here, there's a major meth problem, and I'd be feeling a bit happier about it if people who used the crutch, where forced to choose the crutch or handouts.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> I'm not interested in the money being spent aspects. Around here, there's a major meth problem, and I'd be feeling a bit happier about it if people who used the crutch, where forced to choose the crutch or handouts.



Would you feel better even if it such a policy didn't work? 

If it worked well, sure- good idea for communities which have hard-drug problems. It would not work on a national scale though, because of the ridiculous funds required to test _everyone_ on support. 
If it didn't work well on a small scale either, then it would be time to think of a different solution- like investing the money for all the pee tests into drug education in schools, or police stings on the supply lines.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 4, 2014)

I liked All Grown Up better than the original Rugrats.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't see what's so amazing about dubstep.
Also, I like rap when it's not about sex and drugs and dumb stuff like that.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 4, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't see what's so amazing about dubstep.
> Also, I like rap when it's not about sex and drugs and dumb stuff like that.



I think you're in the wrong thread. =v


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 4, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I think you're in the wrong thread. =v



Or am I!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 4, 2014)

I love straight to DVD Disney movies.

I mean, love them. Just as much as the classics they are a sequel of.


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 4, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I love straight to DVD Disney movies.
> 
> I mean, love them. Just as much as the classics they are a sequel of.


So you love this :v
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=F9pfPtHqON8


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 4, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> So you love this :v
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=F9pfPtHqON8



*_*


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 4, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> *_*


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 4, 2014)

I do not like the Big Bang Theory. I watched numerous episodes from start to finish and I just don't get what's so funny.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 5, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> Yes, it could be considered a matter of moralistic judgement, when there is absolutely no provable good that happens when a person is on meth. I've never even heard of something good happening along those lines, and I doubt anyone could find something like that.
> 
> I think I should take a moment to clarify: I don't give a crap about people smoking weed, I'm talking about life destroying level drugs.
> 
> ...



"Hey, you know what I think would help meth addicts beat their addiction? Homelessness!"

Oh, and piss tests are pretty much worthless for detecting anything _but_ marijuana.  The detection windows for almost everything else are less than a week.  So unless you're planning on collecting piss every other day, good luck accomplishing anything but leeching government funds into the private sector.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jun 5, 2014)

mcjoel said:


>



0_o


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jun 5, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't see what's so amazing about dubstep.
> Also, I like rap when it's not about sex and drugs and dumb stuff like that.



You're probably not listening to actual dubstep. If it's stupidly overproduced 'epic bass wobbling' garbage, that's probably a popular US producer. The dubstep in the UK, where the style originated is a different story though.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 5, 2014)

Lobar said:


> "Hey, you know what I think would help meth addicts beat their addiction? Homelessness!"
> 
> Oh, and piss tests are pretty much worthless for detecting anything _but_ marijuana.  The detection windows for almost everything else are less than a week.  So unless you're planning on collecting piss every other day, good luck accomplishing anything but leeching government funds into the private sector.



Look at it like this, if a person who is down/almost out, would be willing to submit to a test in order for some sort of financal benifit, or community benifit, then wouldn't that be better then someone being stabbed 13 time do to a bad deal? Also, it was my understanding that there are several tests that do more then the search for thc.


----------



## tisr (Jun 5, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't see what's so amazing about dubstep.
> Also, I like rap when it's not about sex and drugs and dumb stuff like that.




Liking dubstep seems pretty unpopular depending on the community you're in. It seems here in faf most people like metal. \m/

Dubstep has a bunch of subgenres within itself (which far too many people nitpick on), and most of them sound rather different. I guess liking dubstep would be similar to liking heavily distorted guitars. I'd recommend any old song by Klaypex if you're into fairly hard music, and chillstep if you're into more ambient melodic stuff. If you're into really heavy metally industrial stuff I'd recommend Excision, or Far Too Loud.


----------



## DivinePrince (Jun 5, 2014)

I am not comfortable around furries or transgenders.



Oh yeah!

And Porn is art. 

Pornographic art would be a sub genre of art under Erotic Art, a type of art depicting sexual acts. Wikipedia it.


OH! And Sex is nothing to be ashamed of.
Sluts are better than the average person.
Skimpy outfits are nice.
Boobs are erogenous zones; it's only natural to be sexually attracted to them. A woman can orgasm from breast stimulation alone.
Women and men were not created equal.



and before you harass me, remember that this topic was made for the purpose of unpopular opinions, not mainstream ones.


----------



## Grungecat (Jun 5, 2014)

DivinePrince said:


> I am not comfortable around furries or transgenders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would we harass you? I do find it puzzling that you are here if we make you uncomfortable. Curious perhaps?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 5, 2014)

DivinePrince said:


> I am not comfortable around furries or transgenders.



I don't blame you. Most of 'em are fucking nuts.


----------



## DivinePrince (Jun 5, 2014)

Grungecat said:


> Why would we harass you? I do find it puzzling that you are here if we make you uncomfortable. Curious perhaps?



I usually get harassed for having an opinion.


  I dont use DA so I use this place for my art instead because it allows porn


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 5, 2014)

I wouldn't harass you over it too much...some furries really creep the hell out of me too...but I'm not too bothered by the LGBT community.


----------



## Kerocola (Jun 5, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> not too bothered by the LGBT community.



I don't know why this amuses me so much. I always say, curiosity didn't kill the cat. It just mildly disturbed it...
maybe you're the mildly disturbed cat in this case


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 5, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> but I'm not too bothered by the LGBT community.



Don't worry, MOST of us won't rape you.


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 5, 2014)

Vladimir Putin is the most classy politician ever.

http://img.sadistic.pl/pics/89343f8f9982.gif

Just look at his reaction %D
Caption on girls' back: Putin idi na huj = Putin go fuck yourself (meh, more or less, actually impossible to translate to the letter)

Full video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLV80gMRbPQ


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 5, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Vladimir Putin is the most classy politician ever.
> 
> http://img.sadistic.pl/pics/89343f8f9982.gif
> 
> ...



To be fair, he's the leader of a country whose main export is videos of his people not giving a fuck. This is to be expected.


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm afraid of only two nations: Ruskies and Finns. Allahu Akbar kebabs are a joke compared to them.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 5, 2014)

I like The Amazing World of Gumball more than Adventure Time.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 5, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I'm afraid of only two nations: Ruskies and Finns. Allahu Akbar kebabs are a joke compared to them.



What did Finland do?


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 5, 2014)

Describing it in one sentence?
Vodka vodka stabba stabba coffe coffe depression.
Also they won against USSR


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 5, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Describing it in one sentence?
> Vodka vodka stabba stabba coffe coffe depression.
> Also they won against USSR



I thought you meant scared about finland actually doing something to poland.


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 5, 2014)

Nay. Nations, people, not countries. Also I wasn't 100% serious.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 5, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> I like The Amazing World of Gumball more than Adventure Time.


Me too! That shit's funny!
Excuse the language it's that good. Actually I don't really like Adventure time at all.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jun 5, 2014)

DivinePrince said:


> I am not comfortable around furries or transgenders.



Uhmmm, why ?


----------



## RabidLynx (Jun 5, 2014)

DivinePrince said:


> I am not comfortable around furries or transgenders.



I can understand the transgender one, but why are you here if you're uncomfortable around furries? You do realize FURaffinity is a furry site, right?

And also, most of your opinions are pretty popular, except for the last one.

anyways some more-

-LYNXES ARE BETTER THAN FOXES, DRAGONS, AND OTTERS COMBINED
-Lynxes are better than EVERYTHING
-80s MLP and MLP:FiM are both good shows
-It's okay to feel good about yourself and have self-esteem
-KHAJIIT IS ULTIMATE TES RACE but dark elves are pretty cool too
-Mice and rats are cute
-snakes are awesome
-Pitbulls are dangerous and- well, I don't like to say it this way, but a "ruined" breed.
-Frozen isn't the greatest movie of all time.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 5, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Describing it in one sentence?
> Vodka vodka stabba stabba coffe coffe depression.
> Also they won against USSR



If we're talking Winter War/Continuation War,technically they lost, but they did retain their independance, which I guess could be counted as a win.

Oh, and muddafuggin' Simo Hayha.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 5, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> I can understand the transgender one, but why are you here if you're uncomfortable around furries? You do realize FURaffinity is a furry site, right?
> .



Maybe he has a fetish for being uncomfortable?


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 5, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> If we're talking Winter War/Continuation War,technically they lost, but they did retain their independance, which I guess could be counted as a win.
> 
> Oh, and muddafuggin' Simo Hayha.



The is a term for it - losing a war but winning the peace.

Aye. Simo Hayha. And Lahti L-39 :3


----------



## Konda (Jun 6, 2014)

Icky said:


> Yeah, why do we even need school? You don't need algebra or chemistry to know how to flip a burger, so why not just do that the rest of your life?


1. How many occupations require algebra and chemistry?
2. What is wrong with flipping burgers? (well aside from the obvious fact that they are made of animals)

Why do people make it a point to make fun of people who work? Think about the message you are sending: Work is for proles. _Don't work._ Be good and learn your algebra, and daddy will take care of you.


----------



## Misomie (Jun 6, 2014)

Konda said:


> 1. How many occupations require algebra and chemistry?
> 2. What is wrong with flipping burgers? (well aside from the obvious fact that they are made of animals)
> 
> Why do people make it a point to make fun of people who work? Think about the message you are sending: Work is for proles. _Don't work._ Be good and learn your algebra, and daddy will take care of you.



School is to help get you higher paying jobs. There is nothing wrong with working. 

If you want to work part-time, min-wage, have fun.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 6, 2014)

Konda said:


> 1. How many occupations require algebra and chemistry?
> 2. What is wrong with flipping burgers? (well aside from the obvious fact that they are made of animals)
> 
> Why do people make it a point to make fun of people who work? Think about the message you are sending: Work is for proles. _Don't work._ Be good and learn your algebra, and daddy will take care of you.



What is your hateboner for school? Did you flunk your math class and want to take it out on everyone or something?


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 6, 2014)

Konda said:


> 1. How many occupations require algebra and chemistry?



I'm a historian and I'm using algebra. This is indeed sad, that majority of so called 'humanists' turn their back on science. Because of that there is a lot of mistakes and misinterpretations... Sometimes I don't know if I want to laugh or cry, as people don't know how to use simpliest things like Pythagorean theorem or are using arythmetic mean instead of weighted mean. Et cetera.

Pastry, I guess so.


----------



## Konda (Jun 6, 2014)

Misomie said:


> School is to help get you higher paying jobs. There is nothing wrong with working.
> 
> If you want to work part-time, min-wage, have fun.


How is it possible to give higher paying jobs to everyone at once simultaneously? Obviously for "higher paying jobs" to exist, other jobs have to be lower paying. What is the point of giving people a competitive advantage if you're giving it to everyone at the same time? For example if you mandated every US citizen to undergo a 4 year cooking course, all that does is make it harder for any one person to become a chef. (although it would still be better than school because cooking > algebra)

Higher paying jobs will presumably always go to people who are more qualified, which might mean whoever goes to more school than everyone else. But if everyone is forced to attend 12 years of school, then those 12 years are redundant. You will need to attend 12 + 2 years of school to gain the exact same competitive advantage as someone would have with just 2 years of school in a society where school was not mandatory.

2. Min wage sucks you say? School is even less than min wage. The u.s. minimum wage starts at $7.25 while the wage for enrolling in school is $0.00.
Flipping burgers = awful!
School = radical!


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 6, 2014)

Because some people actually use this advantage, and some, as  for example you, will be or already are cheap labour, to be laughed at. Of course there are people who chose this kind of work out of choice, but in their case it's totally different.

Also you're implying that all people are equal in the terms of abilities and diligence. Try harder.


----------



## Konda (Jun 6, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Because some people actually use this advantage


Even if school could be considered beneficial in any way, it is still not an "advantage" if everyone has it. For something to be an advantage, whatever it is, some people must be deprived of it.



> and some, as you will be or already are cheap labour, to be laughed at.


Those people went to school for nothing. I can see why you would laugh at them!



> Also you're implying that all people are equal in the terms of abilities and diligence. Try harder.


No, I thought that's what you were implying. Why is everyone putting words in my mouth?


----------



## Misomie (Jun 6, 2014)

Look. The less schooling you have the less job qualifications the less money. Minimum wage is also not living wage. Rent, a car loan, bills, ect. and you'll barely scrape by. Also a doctor is going to make more than some guy at Mcdonald's, a bit of an extreme example but you NEED schooling to even apply for tons of jobs. School is so pointless, am I right?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2014)

Konda said:


> 1. How many occupations require algebra and chemistry?
> 2. What is wrong with flipping burgers? (well aside from the obvious fact that they are made of animals)
> 
> Why do people make it a point to make fun of people who work? Think about the message you are sending: Work is for proles. _Don't work._ Be good and learn your algebra, and daddy will take care of you.




Imagine what our world would look like our future scientists didn't know chemistry or algebra because they hadn't been taught it at school 

We teach everyone these things because a small percentage of people actually do realise how amazing they are, and they are the people who then go on to change our world. You were given a chance in school to take the first step on the path to becoming such a revolutionary. 

Everyone deserves that chance.


----------



## Konda (Jun 6, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Look. The less schooling you have the less job qualifications the less money.


less schooling = less schooling _than everyone else_

Forcing everyone to go to school for x years is setting everyone back by that many years!!



> Minimum wage is also not living wage. Rent, a car loan, bills, ect. and you'll barely scrape by.


Why would I own a car? Also, as an aside, instead of government funded schools, there could be government funded/subsidized housing. Just saying.




Fallowfox said:


> Imagine what our world would look like our  future scientists didn't know chemistry or algebra because they hadn't  been taught it at school


1. I'm sure that many people who graduate high school don't know chemistry or don't remember it for long.
2.  High school education hardly makes you a scientist! I'm sure scientists  had to learn other things before actually joining the profession.



> We teach everyone these things because a small percentage of  people actually do realise how amazing they are, and they are the people  who then go on to change our world. You were given a chance in school  to take the first step on the path to becoming such a revolutionary.
> 
> Everyone deserves that chance.


So in other words we exist as stepping stones for the 1 percent.


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 6, 2014)

Guys, sorry, but I must support Konda.

If school wasn't obligatory, he wouldn't know how to write, and we wouldn't need to deal with his posts right now. 100% profit.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 6, 2014)

Footpaws are sexy.
There, I said it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2014)

That opinion is popular, Batty...well among furries anyway.



Konda said:


> 1. I'm sure that many people who graduate high school don't know chemistry or don't remember it for long.
> 2.  High school education hardly makes you a scientist! I'm sure  scientists  had to learn other things before actually joining the  profession.
> 
> 
> So in other words we exist as stepping stones for the 1 percent.



Indeed, many people who graduate from teenage education are not properly versed chemists, and many of them won't go on to use chemistry. However the few that do understand high school chemistry have the foundation they need to continue to higher education, where many of them will become active scientists, and contribute to the scientific literature. 

Over the decades such people have achieved invaluable things. A tiny minority of the human population has worked hard enough, and is intelligent enough, to be responsible for much of all we value in life- like medicine, power stations, trains, coms technology, satellites etc.

Making sure such people get the platform they need to start this journey is vital, and you're lucky that this means you also get a shot at understanding the truly magical nature of reality that is chemistry or physics. 

Educating our children is not just a utilitarian requirement, but it also affords you a window to peer down to the mysterious inner workings of reality, which should be appreciated as the most valuable and profound experience most of us will ever have in life. 

The fact anyone could regard that as not worthwhile simply baffles me. Just think about how amazing it is that a highly derived bunch of monkeys figured out that the continents they live on move, or that they have been able to figure out how old the cosmos is.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> That opinion is popular, Batty...well among furries anyway.



Well, at least furries with foot fetishes :V

Back OT: I think finger calluses are sexy...and Nordic accents.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Indeed, many people who graduate from teenage education are not properly versed chemists, and many of them won't go on to use chemistry. However the few that do understand high school chemistry have the foundation they need to continue to higher education, where many of them will become active scientists, and contribute to the scientific literature.
> 
> Over the decades such people have achieved invaluable things. A tiny minority of the human population has worked hard enough, and is intelligent enough, to be responsible for much of all we value in life- like medicine, power stations, trains, coms technology, satellites etc.
> 
> ...



Education is important, but what's disagreed upon is how it should be done.
Most schools prepare you for life, whether it be lower-class, middle-class, or upper-class with black ties and good ol' boys from Phillips Exeter or whatever the fuck it is you want to do with your life, and it prepares you for the social circles you're going to be in for much of the rest of your life, as well.


----------



## Konda (Jun 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Indeed, many people who graduate from teenage education are not properly versed chemists, and many of them won't go on to use chemistry. However the few that do understand high school chemistry have the foundation they need to continue to higher education, where many of them will become active scientists, and contribute to the scientific literature.


if they learn roughly one percent of chemistry in high school then they might as well learn it later. It doesn't make sense to implement compulsory education for everyone just to teach one percent of a subject to less than one percent of the population.



> Over the decades such people have achieved invaluable things. A tiny minority of the human population has worked hard enough, and is intelligent enough, to be responsible for much of all we value in life- like medicine, power stations, trains, coms technology, satellites etc.
> 
> Making sure such people get the platform they need to start this journey is vital, and you're lucky that this means you also get a shot at understanding the truly magical nature of reality that is chemistry or physics.


we don't learn chemistry in high school! Do not try to weasel out and say we do.



> educating our children is not just a utilitarian requirement, but it also affords you a window to peer down to the mysterious inner workings of reality, which should be appreciated as the most valuable and profound experience most of us will ever have in life.
> 
> The fact anyone could regard that as not worthwhile simply baffles me. Just think about how amazing it is that a highly derived bunch of monkeys figured out that the continents they live on move, or that they have been able to figure out how old the cosmos is.


That is something that comes naturally. It is not something that has to be taught. Even then, chemistry is a terrible way of inspiring it, a better way might be evolution and history, with light elements of science sprinkled into the history lesson. (for example instead of saying Guy x invented y in year z, one might also dabble a bit into the science he discovered to better understand the significance of his achievement)

chemistry is arbitrary information taught in a vacuum.

you say that school is not just fulfilling a utilitarian purpose. but i would say that 1) that ought to be its primary purpose and 2) actually it is not fulfilling a utilitarian purpose at all. But you are saying that fulfilling a utilitarian purpose is not important, what really matters is that students are taught to awe at the beauty of life the universe and everything, and subsequently be graded on it.

If you build a car it should function properly and be safe, not be designed to teach the driver the beauty of the country he is passing through, because as car designer it is not your place to teach that, and because that will happen anyway especially if the car is good, and because it is ultimately not that important. If you're willing to severely compromise the quality of the car to that end, you should not be designing the car.


----------



## tisr (Jun 7, 2014)

Konda said:


> we don't learn chemistry in high school! Do not try to weasel out and say we do.
> 
> That is something that comes naturally. It is not something that has to be taught. Even then, chemistry is a terrible way of inspiring it, a better way might be evolution and history, with light elements of science sprinkled into the history lesson. (for example instead of saying Guy x invented y in year z, one might also dabble a bit into the science he discovered to better understand the significance of his achievement)
> 
> chemistry is arbitrary information taught in a vacuum.



They don't teach chemistry in your high schools?

I think you're misinterpreting his points here, about learning about science and the beauty of nature. You seem to claim that all schools do is teach you the beauty of things, with complete disregard for its function and quality. Rather, beauty is observed through the understanding of science, which in turn leads to function and quality. It is knowing that the information you hold allows you to design new things that improve lives, that the information you hold contains purpose, wherein the beauty lies.

Although I do agree that the current school system is flawed in many ways, that rote memorization has become obsolete in this age of information where anything can be searched onine instantly. However, abolishing the school system will not solve this problem, and instead we school seek ways to improve on it.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 7, 2014)

I support male feminism. It's like regular feminism, but I'm going to be one of the few males they spare for slave labor in the neo-Amazonian uprising and prolong the existence of their kind. Ew, cooties.


----------



## Konda (Jun 7, 2014)

I am arguing that schools do not teach understanding of science. Understanding of anything is a hands-on, practically applied knowledge. That is not what school is, especially not for aloof subjects such as chemistry. At least when it comes to something like algebra, high school students are actually exercising what they are bring taught, as little use that knowledge might be, though still less useless than chemistry. High school chemistry cannot be used to create anything, it is frivolous knowledge to anyone who doesn't become a scientist, but if you become a scientist I would believe that you no longer needed high school chemistry.

And you're wrong, I am not saying that all schools do is teach you the beauty of things. I am saying that schools don't teach you anything. Fallowfox was the one saying that schools teach the beauty of things, although to say that is to practically concede that schools don't need to exist. You say that we should seek ways to improve on school rather than abolishing it. But I argue that the very concept of a school system is fundamentally sick and that improving it would require more than a drastic rehaul.


----------



## tisr (Jun 7, 2014)

Konda said:


> I am arguing that schools do not teach understanding of science. Understanding of anything is a hands-on, practically applied knowledge. That is not what school is, especially not for aloof subjects such as chemistry. At least when it comes to something like algebra, high school students are actually exercising what they are bring taught, as little use that knowledge might be, though still less useless than chemistry. High school chemistry cannot be used to create anything, it is frivolous knowledge to anyone who doesn't become a scientist, but if you become a scientist I would believe that you no longer needed high school chemistry.
> 
> And you're wrong, I am not saying that all schools do is teach you the beauty of things. I am saying that schools don't teach you anything. Fallowfox was the one saying that schools teach the beauty of things, although to say that is to practically concede that schools don't need to exist. You say that we should seek ways to improve on school rather than abolishing it. But I argue that the very concept of a school system is fundamentally sick and that improving it would require more than a drastic rehaul.



Why does understanding of science have to be practical work? First of all, most school have a few lab lessons and practical work of some sort. Second of all, theoretical science is still a science, and you can understand things from theoretical sciences. In fact, you can prove something exists or predict a reaction using theoretical science in place of doing practical work.

Why would improving schools require more than a drastic rehaul? I do agree that if we were to suddenly transition into an utopic school system, we would need a large rehaul, but firstly, why can't this rehaul be done gradually, and secondly, what makes this rehaul so large that its better to scrap it than to provide for the future?


----------



## Konda (Jun 7, 2014)

You are grasping at straws by arguing that high school chemistry could or should be useful to the student when it is obviously not. And it does not matter the theoretical application. A programmer might write code on a napkin or in his head but not before learning how and to what end the code is applied in the first place.

I do believe that school curriculum is outdated but changing the curriculum is the least of its issues. If you are teaching kids not to work then you are not teaching them at all. I might propose making school no longer mandatory (duh), paying students minimum wage or slightly less, eliminating child labor age requirement, and making school year round, and placing more emphasis on practical knowledge such as reading/writing and maybe cooking and driving rather than things like poetry, arts/crafts, and chemistry.


----------



## Icky (Jun 7, 2014)

Are you guys really having a word-wall argument about education here? Nobody can prove how necessary education is better than Konda's own debate skills.


----------



## tisr (Jun 7, 2014)

Konda said:


> You are grasping at straws by arguing that high school chemistry could or should be useful to the student when it is obviously not. And it does not matter the theoretical application. A programmer might write code on a napkin or in his head but not before learning how and to what end the code is applied in the first place.
> 
> I do believe that school curriculum is outdated but changing the curriculum is the least of its issues. If you are teaching kids not to work then you are not teaching them at all. I might propose making school no longer mandatory (duh), paying students minimum wage or slightly less, eliminating child labor age requirement, and making school year round, and placing more emphasis on practical knowledge such as reading/writing and maybe cooking and driving rather than things like poetry, arts/crafts, and chemistry.



First of all, you seem to think that doing theoretical science is unfeasible because it has no practical applications, and useful information can be gained from it. In fact, theoretical science allows one to prove things without the need for practical experimentation. Your analogy with the programmer is a misinterpretation of theoretical science. A strong grasp of programming will allow the programmer to know whether the code he has in his head would work or not without the need for trial and error. The programmer is not randomly coming up with code in his head, rather he goes through the database of functions he knows in his head and understands how they interact with one another, thus coming with a theoretical code.

A similar analogy would be like being able to calculate distance travelled given speed and time, without the need for measuring distance, or calculating force, or molar concentration, or gravitational strength, or anything.

You are going backwards with your intended school system. Being able to perform manual labour and basic routine work is no longer a relevant skillset in the modern world. We need a generation of scientists, innovators, pioneers, and humanitarians, and although I admit that the current school system is still flawed in achieving this goal, reducing our school system to a backward one will not improve this problem, and instead we should seek to improve our school to cater towards moulding such talents.


----------



## Konda (Jun 7, 2014)

tisr said:


> First of all, you seem to think that doing theoretical science is unfeasible because it has no practical applications, and useful information can be gained from it. In fact, theoretical science allows one to prove things without the need for practical experimentation. Your analogy with the programmer is a misinterpretation of theoretical science. A strong grasp of programming will allow the programmer to know whether the code he has in his head would work or not without the need for trial and error. The programmer is not randomly coming up with code in his head, rather he goes through the database of functions he knows in his head and understands how they interact with one another, thus coming with a theoretical code.


That was my point. The programmer knows practical science and is only for that reason that theoretical science is relevant to him.



> A similar analogy would be like being able to calculate distance travelled given speed and time, without the need for measuring distance, or calculating force, or molar concentration, or gravitational strength, or anything.


A high school student or virtually anyone in the real world has no need to make such calculations, and it is certainly not the reason for which everyone is required to go to school.



> You are going backwards with your intended school system. Being able to perform manual labour and basic routine work is no longer a relevant skillset in the modern world.


Where do you think all the food in your local supermarket came from? The internet?
3D printers can build homes now?
There are over 200 million cars in the country and I suppose they are all repaired and maintained using The Secret?

I can tell you were brainwashed by school...



> We need a generation of scientists, innovators, pioneers, and humanitarians, and although I admit that the current school system is still flawed in achieving this goal, reducing our school system to a backward one will not improve this problem, and instead we should seek to improve our school to cater towards moulding such talents.


So, in other words, you admit school is a failing to teach what it needs to, but still cling to school anyway.
Right, because if school is useless, let's just have it teach something else. I mean we have 8 years grade school plus 4 years high school, that's a huge soap box to make use of and why would we let it go to waste?
It's like a huge taco tortilla, so let's scrounge up something to fill it with.

If you want to encourage innovators, pioneers, humanitarians, then school is counter intuitive.
 - innovation is not welcome in a school setting.
 - obedience and instruction stifles pioneers
 - a disciplinarian AND competitive environment is anti-humanitarian in nature. One doesn't care about others if they are preoccupied with themselves.
All that leaves you with is science, but as I explained, being arbitrarily taught something is not the same as learning, which is done by firsthand application of knowledge.

But you have to ask whether you would send children to 10-12 years of school strictly for moral education alone.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 7, 2014)

but one also must keep in mind that schools don't just teach academic things, they also play a fairly significant role in building social skills, which one can argue are just as important if not even more so that the actual academic aspect. Schools give children experience interacting with large groups of other people, which is a skill that is extremely difficult to learn outside of such an environment.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Jun 7, 2014)

Konda said:


> if they learn roughly one percent of chemistry in high school then they might as well learn it later. It doesn't make sense to implement compulsory education for everyone just to teach one percent of a subject to less than one percent of the population.



No. Chemistry taught at high school may be rudimentary compared to that taught at university, but one must have understanding in high school level chemistry as a basis in order to understand advanced chemistry. And even if majority of students decide not to pursue careers that requires understanding in chemistry(which are not limited to chemists, mind you), learning chemistry is far from meaningless since even such basic principles in chemistry can be applied to everyday life and problem solving. Those who know that capsaicin is hydrophobic would not waste one's time trying to wash out pepper in eyes with water, or commit the dangerous attempt of mixing chlorine based bleach with other detergents in the hope of increasing its cleaning power.




Konda said:


> That is something that comes naturally. It is not something that has to be taught. Even then, chemistry is a terrible way of inspiring it, a better way might be evolution and history, with light elements of science sprinkled into the history lesson. (for example instead of saying Guy x invented y in year z, one might also dabble a bit into the science he discovered to better understand the significance of his achievement)



One cannot appreciate(at least in full extant) something they do not understand, and same applies for appreciation for nature. While one may find superficial comfort in a grove of trees, those with understanding in biology and chemistry would be able to see and feel much more from it.




Konda said:


> I am arguing that schools do not teach understanding of science. Understanding of anything is a hands-on, practically applied knowledge. That is not what school is, especially not for aloof subjects such as chemistry. At least when it comes to something like algebra, high school students are actually exercising what they are bring taught, as little use that knowledge might be, though still less useless than chemistry. High school chemistry cannot be used to create anything, it is frivolous knowledge to anyone who doesn't become a scientist, but if you become a scientist I would believe that you no longer needed high school chemistry.



An understanding from mere hands-on experience is a shallow one. The real understanding is noticing the principle behind it. You seem to think that applied knowledge is something completely separate from theoretical knowledge, but it isnâ€™t. It is called 'applied' knowledge because it is application of theoretical knowledge. An 'applied knowledge' without connection to theoretical knowledge is nothing more but a simple rote.

And I suppose I wonâ€™t have to refer again how high school science can be applied to everyday life, or how it is necessary as a foundation of further education.




Konda said:


> I do believe that school curriculum is outdated but changing the curriculum is the least of its issues. If you are teaching kids not to work then you are not teaching them at all. I might propose making school no longer mandatory (duh), paying students minimum wage or slightly less, eliminating child labor age requirement, and making school year round, and placing more emphasis on practical knowledge such as reading/writing and maybe cooking and driving rather than things like poetry, arts/crafts, and chemistry.



To me, this sounds like a proposal to return to medieval stasis. What progress will we make when we teach mere rotes, not principles? And how can you dismiss the importance of poetry and arts/crafts when they are valuable tool for enjoying life and expressing oneself?




Konda said:


> A high school student or virtually anyone in the real world has no need to make such calculations, and it is certainly not the reason for which everyone is required to go to school.
> 
> Where do you think all the food in your local supermarket came from? The internet?
> 3D printers can build homes now?
> There are over 200 million cars in the country and I suppose they are all repaired and maintained using The Secret?



Food come from the farms, yes, and modern day farmers need at least basic understanding in crop science(in other words, biology and chemistry) to successfully manage their farms. I mean, at least, they have to make the calculations akin to those you have dismissed as needless to determine the amount of fertilizer or pesticide to apply in the fields. The time when one applied little bit of that and little bit of this based on oneâ€™s experience and prayed to god for good harvest has long gone by, at least in developed nations.

And I am very sure same applies to construction and engineering.




Konda said:


> So, in other words, you admit school is a failing to teach what it needs to, but still cling to school anyway.
> Right, because if school is useless, let's just have it teach something else. I mean we have 8 years grade school plus 4 years high school, that's a huge soap box to make use of and why would we let it go to waste?
> It's like a huge taco tortilla, so let's scrounge up something to fill it with.
> 
> ...



Innovations cannot be made when you have no knowledge to work with memorized in your head. Even pioneers should learn rules of society. Some discipline and competitiveness is necessary for raising a cultured and accomplished man. And how dare you talk humanism when you have dismissed the importance of literature, arts, and crafts in your previous post?


----------



## Konda (Jun 7, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> but one also must keep in mind that schools don't just teach academic things, they also play a fairly significant role in building social skills, which one can argue are just as important if not even more so that the actual academic aspect.


But that's not what school is FOR. Case in point, homeschooling is actually allowed. (although I disagree with it) So tell me why is homeschooling allowed if it deprives the student of building social skills? Could it be that social skills are not a reason to force every child in the country to attend something for 9 months in a year for up to 12 years? How do you make the leap of forcing everyone to attend something, what skill is so invaluable that such a drastic intervention by the government is warranted? A knowledge vastly more important than even social skills?



> Schools give children experience interacting with large groups of other people


So do sweatshops. What's your point?

This is just another grasping-at-straws argument to defend school. Amazing how school offer so many bonus reasons for existing. ANY environment with "large groups of people" will suffice in building social skills, including playgrounds, sports, or oh I dunno a job. This is aside the question of whether social skills are even needed to be learned and whether it is in school's place to teach it.

Here's more reasons why school is amazing:
 - it teaches students to learn to use bathrooms besides the one at home, which improves confidence and self-esteem
 - it teaches students to wake up early and to have lunch at the same time every day
 - moving from class to class is a good way of learning crowd navigation skills which would be essential during a riot
 - it teaches students humility by sitting in small uncomfortable desks, a skill that is extremely difficult to learn outside of such an environment
 - recess allows students to experience the fresh air of the great outdoors
 - carrying a heavy bookbag makes for great exercise
 - notebooks improve paper organization and handling skills
 - the economy would collapse without school supply industry, and back-to-school sales are a great source of capital
 - There are things which school doesn't teach but COULD
 - Homework teaches responsibility and perseverance
 - Teaches students to value grades and scores, serving as excelling preparation for the scientific world of video game review scores
 - Teaches students to look down on people who do real work despite having contributed nothing to society themselves, a skill that is extremely difficult to learn outside of such an environment


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 7, 2014)

Konda said:


> if they learn roughly one percent of chemistry in high school then they might as well learn it later. It doesn't make sense to implement compulsory education for everyone just to teach one percent of a subject to less than one percent of the population.
> 
> 
> we don't learn chemistry in high school! Do not try to weasel out and say we do.
> ...



The history of science is mostly written by young people. The limit for a stable white dwarf star was derived by a 19 year old, relativity by a 26 year old, the classical laws of motion by a university student. Behind these few are hundreds of others who also worked in the scientific literature, and adapted discoveries into inventions.
Giving people the tools to understand science when they are young is worth while. We've known this for hundreds of years now. That's the utilitarian aspect of education.

If you think chemistry is arbitrary and belongs in a vacuum then you don't appreciate it as you should. Education should give people the tools they require if they decide they are going to be academic, and advance human civilisation, the basic tools you need for general life and jobs and it should inspire people. 

The kind of school you would desire, with no chemistry, would be a bleak resolution to students that 'you're going to do average jobs and get average pay for work that isn't interesting or rewarding'. 
On the other hand, teaching the sciences says 'you can earn an average job like everyone else, but if you study hard you could also change the world, like these people- and this is how they did it- this is how you could do it,'.


----------



## Konda (Jun 7, 2014)

Phyllostachys said:


> No. Chemistry taught at high school may be rudimentary compared to that taught at university, but one must have understanding in high school level chemistry as a basis in order to understand advanced chemistry.


If high school did not exist then the chemistry taught in high school would simply be taught in college instead. No problem.



> learning chemistry is far from meaningless since even such basic principles in chemistry can be applied to everyday life and problem solving.


lmao



> Those who know that capsaicin is hydrophobic would not waste one's time trying to wash out pepper in eyes with water


Right. They'd use mustard instead. Only an idiot would use water.



> or commit the dangerous attempt of mixing chlorine based bleach with other detergents in the hope of increasing its cleaning power.


Unless someone was explicitly taught that, I doubt a high school graduate would make such a conclusion on their own.



> One cannot appreciate(at least in full extant) something they do not understand, and same applies for appreciation for nature.


I'm not saying that's wrong, but I've explained that high school chemistry does not help one understand anything.



> An understanding from mere hands-on experience is a shallow one.


Right. People who take driving lessons don't know how to drive, the real understanding is reading about driving in books. Rather than experiencing the nuances of something firsthand, you read about it and learn about it superficially by what is essentially hearsay.



> The real understanding is noticing the principle behind it. You seem to think that applied knowledge is something completely separate from theoretical knowledge, but it isnâ€™t. It is called 'applied' knowledge because it is application of theoretical knowledge. An 'applied knowledge' without connection to theoretical knowledge is nothing more but a simple rote.


I'm not saying that's wrong, but it is useless to have theoretical knowledge without applied knowledge. ESPECIALLY for a subject as fringe and 1%-ish as chemistry.



> And I suppose I wonâ€™t have to refer again how high school science can be applied to everyday life


so can lots of things



> or how it is necessary as a foundation of further education.











> And how can you dismiss the importance of poetry and arts/crafts when they are valuable tool for enjoying life and expressing oneself?


Is it school's place to teach things like that? Are we so stupid that we have to be taught the value of media or basic concepts like beauty?
Why not a curriculum that looks like this:
 - poetry
 - arts/craft
 - appreciating famous paintings
 - book club
 - film class
 - videogames
 - social skills
 - phys ed
 - introspection
 - morals
 - music class / band
 - sudoku
- breathing 101

The children taking these classes will be prepared for the real world like nobody's business.



> Innovations cannot be made when you have no knowledge to work with memorized in your head.


Innovations are made by people in power, and people in those positions obviously posses the knowledge to make such calls.



> Even pioneers should learn rules of society.


Which subject are we talking about again? I doubt chemistry teaches the rules of society. If it did, then maybe the subject would be half useful. I have no idea which subject you are addressing. The only subject that sounds like rules of society might be history or social studies. But I might argue that the best way to learn the rules of society is to PARTICIPATE IN SOCIETY rather than being isolated from it and set in classrooms.



> Some discipline and competitiveness is necessary for raising a cultured and accomplished man. And how dare you talk humanism when you have dismissed the importance of literature, arts, and crafts in your previous post?


macaroni necklaces nurture the human spirit


----------



## Konda (Jun 7, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> The history of science is mostly written by young people. The limit for a stable white dwarf star was derived by a 19 year old


Subrahmanyan Chandrasekhar was homeschooled.



> relativity by a 26 year old


"Einstein clashed with authorities and resented the school's regimen and teaching method. He later wrote that the spirit of learning and creative thought were lost in strict rote learning"



> the classical laws of motion by a university student.


university is OPTIONAL



> Giving people the tools to understand science when they are young is worth while. We've known this for hundreds of years now. That's the utilitarian aspect of education.


The rest of us who don't go on to become Einsteins become their stepping stones. It is a self-serving reason for having school. A nation has its best interest in mind, not ours. They want to harvest us for our smarts and technological offerings so that they can become rich and powerful and have a military advantage.



> If you think chemistry is arbitrary and belongs in a vacuum


I'm not saying it BELONGS in a vacuum but that it is taught in a vacuum even though it shouldn't be. If knowledge can not be applied practically then it is not knowledge at all.



> then you don't appreciate it as you should. Education should give people the tools they require if they decide they are going to be academic, and advance human civilisation, the basic tools you need for general life and jobs and it should inspire people.


All the things school fails spectacularly at doing.



> The kind of school you would desire, with no chemistry, would be a bleak resolution to students that 'you're going to do average jobs and get average pay for work that isn't interesting or rewarding'.


Students can still go on to become chemists. I do not believe that chemistry class promotes the field in any meaningful way, it's gibberish to students, so obviously no ill effects would result in taking chemistry class away. The fact that chemistry exists as things are now would indicate that chemistry would still exist without school.

And to say that chemistry wouldn't exist without high school chemistry is to say that no jobs or fields would exist that aren't explicitly taught in high school. For example we're not taught filmmaking or programming in high school but yet there are filmmakers and programmers. Where the fuck did they come from? (And do you think they are putting their so-called knowledge of chemistry to good use?) Therefore whether something is taught in high school or not doesn't really matter.

Furthermore 'you're going to do average jobs and get average pay for work that isn't interesting or rewarding'.
That's what school is, minus the pay.



> On the other hand, teaching the sciences says 'you can earn an average job like everyone else, but if you study hard you could also change the world, like these people- and this is how they did it- this is how you could do it,'.


oh, so everyone who doesn't change the world using science is just lazy? That's what you're saying?


----------



## tisr (Jun 7, 2014)

You seem to be suggesting that either everyone should live a life of sheer biological practicality and not pursue in the sciences, or that people can become academics without learning from schools.

Either way, either notion is ridiculous.


----------



## Konda (Jun 7, 2014)

tisr said:


> You seem to be suggesting that either everyone should live a life of sheer biological practicality and not pursue in the sciences, or that people can become academics without learning from schools.
> 
> Either way, either notion is ridiculous.


You seem to equate "not teaching in schools" with "banning from society altogether"

If that were true then many fields/professions would not exist entirely.

And by that logic being a porn star should be taught in schools, because we don't want to cause the porn industry to collapse:
"How dare you propose porn not be taught in schools, Konda. So what if only a fraction of people become porn stars. Are you saying that people should not know of the intrinsic benefits of sensual pleasure and the social skills it provides?? And if that happened, can we really be considered human?? Y'hear that, fellas? Konda proposes to strip us of our humanity and turn us into a society of soulless drones. Let's ridicule him!"


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 7, 2014)

All this salt man. Yo Konda, what grade are you in I wanna know?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 7, 2014)

No such case...that argument is just ridiculous.

And porn is a very bad analogy because regardless only a small portion of the population has either the mindset or the assets necessary for the porn industry. And one could logically argue that health classes/sex ed does teach porn in school, since after all porn just manipulates the mind's primal urges to procreate, and by that logic, biology and anatomy classes can also be seen as teaching porn in school, since those fields also rely heavily on the study of procreation.


----------



## tisr (Jun 7, 2014)

Konda said:


> You seem to equate "not teaching in schools" with "banning from society altogether"
> 
> If that were true then many fields/professions would not exist entirely.
> 
> ...



The thing is, science requires specialized skills which require years to learn, and have a important function. This is why degrees are required for any relatively high position of science. You analogy complete with straw man is a false analogy because being a porn star does not require advanced learning and does not cause the progression of society.

Besides, how do you propose that advanced information be taught to children without the use of schools whilst still maintaining a recognized standard?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm reluctant to launch an ad hominem attack, but I'm guessing that you're not doing well at school- and are taking it out by blaming the_ entire education system_, rather than acknowledging and addressing your own short comings like the rest of us do.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 7, 2014)

Honestly, school can be very underwhelming for a lot of people, especially if they've got very narrow interests.

I used to hate school too. I used to say I didn't want to go back because it was "boring". But getting into Sixth form and everything, when I was doing exclusively the subjects I wanted to do, and none of the ones which didn't inspire me, I loved it. So it's understandable that people can feel like that.

I would agree, I'd be interested to know what grade OP is in. Guessing from their posts, it seems likely that they're still doing subjects that don't interest them.

Learning about science and the wonders of life is pretty badass, but, it's not for everyone. And if that's the case, they've just got to ride it out.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 7, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm reluctant to launch an ad hominem attack, but I'm guessing that you're not doing well at school- and are taking it out by blaming the_ entire education system_, rather than acknowledging and addressing your own short comings like the rest of us do.



So, an educational version of an incel?


----------



## Kerocola (Jun 7, 2014)

Public schooling: Teaching students the *baseline *material - here's a *rudimentary* compendium of knowledge we have acquired up until this point in time. As a society, we view education for its intrinsic value and believe that the general public deserves to understand what we have discovered throughout history. That's why we provide public education.

I think _everyone _has missed that. Hence, the information we learn is simplistic - not everyone is going to pursue every subject._ "It is frivolous knowledge to anyone who doesn't become a scientist, but  if you become a scientist I would believe that you no longer needed  high school chemistry"_ Now that we have the baseline information, you need to continue your education if you want to specialize in the area. Why would we teach it any further if it is "_frivolous_" to those who aren't going to use it? What are you trying to argue?

Mandatory public school does not "_set [anyone] back_" for being an asset to the job market *because that is not what a high school degree is designed to do.* That is why you have the *option *of continuing schooling. Verbatim: _"For something to be an advantage, whatever it is, some people must be deprived of it._" 
Again, this actually agrees our current system of education because not everyone continues onto undergraduate and then graduate programs. This gives them an edge in the job market, or the "_utilitarian_" purpose that you seem to advocate for. Not sure what you're trying to argue here.

Disputing every proposed benefit to the school system is not promoting synergy to your overall argument. You seem to be both supporting the infrastructure of the educational system we have in place, yet denouncing it at the same time.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Jun 7, 2014)

Konda said:


> Right. They'd use mustard instead. Only an idiot would use water.



What?
Okay, I give up. I canâ€™t will myself to further waste my time.

By the way, you need non-polar solvent to wash off hydrophobic chemicals like capsaicin. In other words, you'd better use things like cooking oil or milk to wash off pepper in your eyes. An advice just in case you get some pepper in your eyes.


Oh, and one more thing. I do agree wholeheartedly with your statement that making macaroni necklaces nuture human spirit, as making them in Shanghai American School has indeed contributed more to nurturing my spirit than my time spent in Korean schools, where priority of subjects taught are determined by whether they will be in the university entrance exam questions or not.


----------



## tisr (Jun 7, 2014)

Phyllostachys said:


> What?
> 
> By the way, you need non-polar solvent to wash off hydrophobic chemicals like capsaicin. In other words, you'd better use things like cooking oil or milk to wash off pepper in your eyes. An advice just in case you get some pepper in your eyes.



I'm like 90% sure you shouldn't rub cooking oil into your eyes...


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 7, 2014)

tisr said:


> I'm like 90% sure you shouldn't rub cooking oil into your eyes...



You don't know until you try. Also be sure to record it just in case.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Jun 7, 2014)

tisr said:


> I'm like 90% sure you shouldn't rub cooking oil into your eyes...



Well, I admit that milk is better option as vegetable oil will make eyes blurry for some time, but I don't think it would cause lasting damage. I mean, I thought there were oil based eye drops for dry eyes?


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 7, 2014)

Capcasin is an oil so using an oil to get rid of it wouldn't work http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/658112


----------



## Phyllostachys (Jun 7, 2014)

It is a lipophilic alkaloid. I should be dissolved by oil.

By the way, It seems that I did make mistake; I thought it was lipids in milk that aided in washing away capsaicin, but it seems that caseins acting as surfactant was the reason why it helps getting rid of hotness.


----------



## SiLJinned (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow, it's been a while since a debate has pissed me off.

"It's essential for socialising"

Honestly, for the other half of students, school is a shitty place to socialise. It's a pecking order and try to piss off others because "it's funny". This is barely like "the real world" because many of them grow up and learn how much of an asshole they were. They don't have their parents around to be influenced, so while no one else is around, shit happens. Sure, there's bound to be annoying/awkward adults you meet, though it's not to the same extent kids are. Kids are awful at providing social influences. Also, I did pretty badly working with others.

 In another case, I just don't care because they're not my kind of people. I don't like small talk, nor going out for the sake of it. If anything what taught me socialising, it was forums. Sure, I may have done stupid things though at least I didn't feel so hesitant and got it over with. Plus, it's much easier to find people with similar interests, which makes discussions a whole lot easier. Sure, you can't learn physical tone of voice with text, though that usually learned through the family (and it also comes from reading social situations, reguardless of location). I was naturally socially awkward, and still am.

The main problem I have with school is that learning feels pressured and usually not fun. It feels incredibly materialistic with the whole grading thing. I don't work well in places with a shitload of people. When I need help, waiting can take up so much time. I regret going to school. It's not for everyone. I'd rather would have been homeschooled so I could've got the help and intervention I needed, while starting off with better habits.

 Also, I find it pointless forcing kids into subjects they have no use and interest in. Schools are just wasting money on this, often when students will do nothing/just mess around.

I don't think others exactly understand the problem with school and creativity. You're forced into a curriculum or "what the teacher says", so you don't have as much time to explore the subject yourself. Inventions can come from mistakes, and school doesn't like mistakes. Not to mention, the learning methods school tries to enforce aren't always the best.

Let's face it, a lot of people own interests, were not driven by school. Making learning fun and inspiring I feel is what is important to creating interest. Exploring and practical work is really important. Theory is okay for providing some fundamentals, though I don't consider it the heart of learning (okay, I know it sounds a little cheezy). I like art itself, though writing about it is incredibly boring (and I'm also terrible at it).

For most of the part, school isn't preparing for "the real world". Being confined to a classroom for hours with many yappers isn't like real life. You're not getting paid for it either. I don't feel like going into this point more because I have more important things to do right now.

For most of the part, school is what you make of it. If it didn't work for them, who is it to tell otherwise? If anything it just makes them feel like shit and doesn't help at all.

Also a lot of the stuff you memorize for tests and school, you tend to forget as some point in your life. This is why I find grades virtually pointless. You should only be assessed on skills very recently that are actually relevant.

Also, it's not all about grades, but experience too. School is a lot of theory. Taking further education isn't the only pathway to a successful life (and in fact, isn't always successful either). You don't have to work for someone constantly.

Also, lol to people who think that without school someone can't read and write. Implying parents or alternative sources can't teach those kind of basic skills.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 7, 2014)

SiLJinned said:


> Wow, it's been a while since a debate has pissed me off.
> 
> "It's essential for socialising"
> 
> ...



School is about getting all the stupid out of you and learning hard  social life lessons in an environment where no one will give a shit  afterwards. Besides it's not school's fault you were too antisocial to actually make friends. A school setting is essentially a social toolbox to come to your own conclusions, if you don't make the effort than tough shit.


----------



## SiLJinned (Jun 7, 2014)

A lot of the social rules of school become irrevelant once people grow up. One example being, is that you no longer have to worry as much about others berating you for what you like, for ironically, some reason like being deemed "childish". And poor social experiences can affect how they approach others in the future. I used to be more physically social when I was younger, though I lost interest due to lack of contact and other reasons I'd rather not get into. I don't consider it bad that I don't actively look for friends, just that so many make a huge deal about socialising. I think that society should respect that some people simply prefer to be on their own more often than usual. I'm not going to tell people to talk to me to go away, it's just that a conversation simply doesn't go very far if there's no reason or a topic I'm indifferent about.


----------



## Kerocola (Jun 7, 2014)

I can understand a lot where you're coming from, I know a lot of people who suffered in the whole school scene.
However, I (unfortunately) think it encapsulates the "real world" quite well. The dynamic might be different, but there are a ton of immature assholes when you grow up...that never changes. Ask anyone who works in retail


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 7, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I suppose I'm supportive of Nuclear power, GM food and Medical testing on Animals, which generally have an unpopular reception.



Nuclear power is the dirtiest form of power ever created (it's waste products take thousands/tens of thousands of years to decay).  GM foods?  Remember, you are what you eat.  Medical testing on animals?  Better them than "us"... right?


----------



## Kerocola (Jun 7, 2014)

Nuclear power doesn't contribute very much to carbon emissions from my understanding. This is extremely important in regards to greenhouse gas concentrations in the atmosphere. We already have observed the melting of the West Antarctic Ice Sheet which will raise the sea level 10-15 feet once it is gone (that is absolutely HUGE!) The drive for nuclear energy is getting a bit more popular in Europe actually. Yes, there are disadvantages with radioactive waste and accidents. This is a gray area...but can't be written off in one sentence.

GMOs - Golden rice has been a very important staple for places that have food as a limiting resource (it's enriched to help people get vitamins, especially vitamin A). I think a lot of the controversy from GMOs comes from the "genetically modified" word choice. A lot of our marketing scare tactics use this to take advantage of consumers who don't know better. We use words like "chemicals" and "genetically modified" to scare people into buying the alternative.
The other extreme, growing things completely organic, takes up a LOT of space. With 7+ billion people on the Earth, we don't have quite a lot of that to spare!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 7, 2014)

GM foods is really a non-point IMHO...the opposition claims they are dangerous but science has yet to find anything to support those claims...so I guess I have to fall into the unpopular opinion category here and just shout "shut up, hippies!!!"


----------



## ADF (Jun 7, 2014)

Roose Hurro said:


> Nuclear power is the dirtiest form of power ever created (it's waste products take thousands/tens of thousands of years to decay).  *GM foods?  Remember, you are what you eat. * Medical testing on animals?  Better them than "us"... right?



You're talking to someone who thinks people do not have a right to not eat GM food... and I say that at the risk of him turning it into yet another days long time wasting argument, which I'm really not interested in eating my weekend... seriously.

Americans also tend to get quite aggressive with anyone who criticises GM, at least from my experience. I suppose if I was force fed genetically modified food against my will because I lived in Monsanto heartland, I'd feel insecure about anyone questioning it too.

Of course if the TTIP is forced through like it looks like it will be, we in the UK will have that shit forced down our throats as well, much to Fallow's delight I am sure because fuck choice.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 7, 2014)

Roose Hurro said:


> Better them than "us"... right?



Actually yes, yes it is.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 7, 2014)

Kerocola said:


> Nuclear power doesn't contribute very much to carbon emissions from my understanding. This is extremely important in regards to greenhouse gas concentrations in the atmosphere. We already have observed the melting of the West Antarctic Ice Sheet which will raise the sea level 10-15 feet once it is gone (that is absolutely HUGE!) The drive for nuclear energy is getting a bit more popular in Europe actually. Yes, there are disadvantages with radioactive waste and accidents. *This is a gray area...but can't be written off in one sentence.*


No, I don't consider it a "gray area".  Unlike "carbon emissions", which our planet earth is well able to handle (trees "breathe" in carbon dioxide and recycle it), nuclear waste is highly toxic and very deadly to all living things.  Just look to Fukushima.  Nuclear power is simply too envirornmentally dangerous, to far out in the risk/benefit territory.



Kerocola said:


> GMOs - Golden rice has been a very important staple for places that have food as a limiting resource (it's enriched to help people get vitamins, especially vitamin A). *I think a lot of the controversy from GMOs comes from the "genetically modified" word choice.* A lot of our marketing scare tactics use this to take advantage of consumers who don't know better. We use words like "chemicals" and "genetically modified" to scare people into buying the alternative.
> The other extreme, growing things completely organic, takes up a LOT of space. With 7+ billion people on the Earth, we don't have quite a lot of that to spare!


No, it comes from the fact GMO's are "genetically engineered" to resist pesticides, which means eating GMO's  means eating pesticides "on the side".


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 7, 2014)

My thing is, no matter what people think, things are going to change outside our control, so if something like nuclear energy becomes standard over fossil fuels are whatever, ya damn well better get used to it. Unless you like, get some sort of high tier power of course, and even then.


----------



## Kerocola (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes, plants use photosynthesis. However, we're talking about anthropogenic  avenues of carbon input. By carbon emissions, I'm referring to global warming (carbon dioxide and methane absorb energy in the form of infrared). That is independent of how plants respire.

Not all genetically modified crops have pest resistance. Some are just enriched (again, in the case of golden rice). I can't speak to the effects of these foods on the human population, nor can you. That would be up to the scientists and the primary literature that is published up until this point - anything we would have to say is anecdotal and will lead us nowhere.

Yes, nuclear emissions can be "very deadly". Apple seeds contain cyanide in them, which will kill humans...but if you eat an apple seed, you don't die. Why? Chemicals have a concentration dependence. Whether or not nuclear plants emit enough to have an impact, I don't think you or I could substantiate that claim on either half.

My main point was to raise some issues that come along with these topics, not to target you. So if something interests you, go ahead and look into it! They're all very interesting topics of discussion but it is important to keep all perspectives in mind.


----------



## RabidLynx (Jun 7, 2014)

It is okay to look a picture of a naked female body. You are not sexist, rapist, or a pervert. Nudity doesn't even have to be "dirty".


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 7, 2014)

Apricot seeds contain cyanide in them and they're used in treating cancer, as small amounts of cyanide are stopping its' growth.

If you want to talk trash about nuclear plants being deadly, then read about Majak aka Kysthym disaster. Worse than Chernobyl and Fukushima combined, actually had no impact on anything. Radiation spectrum around nuclear plant is several times smaller than around coal plant, deal with it. Also nuclear waste can be stored without any major problems and without any negative impact on the environment. Thank you.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 8, 2014)

It's perfectly possible to consider something to be a very good game/book/movie/song/etc without playing/reading/watching/listening to it constantly.


----------



## Konda (Jun 8, 2014)

I saw the episode of Penn & Teller Bullshit titled "Nukes, Hybrids, and Lesbians" and it convinced me utterly that nuclear power is a-okay.



tisr said:


> The thing is, science requires specialized skills which require years to learn, and have a important function.


Lots of things do. Programming does, but high school does not teach programming and as a result programmers don't exist. Oh wait...



> being a porn star does not require advanced learning and does not cause the progression of society.



If being a porn star was taught in high school, you wouldn't be saying that. You damn well know it. Right now you would be lecturing me on the many benefits of high school porn acting classes, as well as the extent to which society, our humanity, and our culture would be stifled if it was suddenly taken away.



> Besides, how do you propose that advanced information be taught to children without the use of schools whilst still maintaining a recognized standard?


I suppose the free market would figure it out, and I suppose things like universities would pick up the slack. In other words there could exist greater emphasis on on-the-job training and internships and/or private schools that specialize in a given field and possibly even owned by the very companies that are hiring.



Kerocola said:


> Why would we teach it any further if it is "frivolous" to those who aren't going to use it?


I'll go one step further: Why would we teach it at all?



> Again, this actually agrees our current system of education because not everyone continues onto undergraduate and then graduate programs. This gives them an edge in the job market, or the "utilitarian" purpose that you seem to advocate for. Not sure what you're trying to argue here.


You seem to be saying two things here, that grade school and high school is for nothing, and that only those who are rich go on to become to successful.



> You seem to be both supporting the infrastructure of the educational system we have in place


Not sure how you got that idea. I think the very concept of school as we know it today should not exist and that we might not have been any worse off if there was no school at all.



Phyllostachys said:


> It is a lipophilic alkaloid. I should be dissolved by oil.
> 
> By the way, It seems that I did make mistake; I thought it was lipids in milk that aided in washing away capsaicin, but it seems that caseins acting as surfactant was the reason why it helps getting rid of hotness.


Wow, so in the end you didn't get a single thing right. It's a miracle that you were able to survive this long.


----------



## tisr (Jun 8, 2014)

Most of the panic regarding the Fukushima Daiichi disaster is due to news media and a general lack of public information. Nuclear 

Especially with all the new technology, current nuclear power plants are much safer than the Fukushima Daiichi which was built in 1971. Also, with proper and adequate disposal and storage of nuclear waste, and proper handling of spent fuel pools, nuclear waste is relatively manageable and safe. Nuclear power is also significantly more efficient than any conventional power source we have now. 

As for GMOs, a youtube channel called Healthcare Triage should be releasing a video debunking most of the GMO claims soon. Most of the food you currently eat anyway is probably genetically modified, and if foods weren't genetically modified, there would be a lot more people suffering from famine.

"No, it comes from the fact GMO's are "genetically engineered" to resist pesticides, which means eating GMO's  means eating pesticides "on the side"

I have no idea how you came to that conclusion. They are now just resistant to bugs without the need for pesticides, how does that relate to the plant intrinsically containing pesticide? An analogy of this would be vaccination. Instead of constantly showering people with antiviral solutions, you could immunize them from the virus. Just because they are immunized does not mean they have antiviral solutions "on the side".


----------



## Phyllostachys (Jun 8, 2014)

Roose Hurro said:


> No, I don't consider it a "gray area". Unlike "carbon emissions", which our planet earth is well able to handle (trees "breathe" in carbon dioxide and recycle it), nuclear waste is highly toxic and very deadly to all living things. Just look to Fukushima. Nuclear power is simply too envirornmentally dangerous, to far out in the risk/benefit territory.



Well, the reason we are having climate change is because photosynthetic lifeforms around earth couldnâ€™t handle our carbon emissions.

On nuclear plant, as long as they are properly tended and regulated, and wastes are deposited properly, the risk is rather low. And other methods of generating power either produce too little energy to be efficient, or produce much more pollutants; in fact, coal-fired plants emit more radiation into surrounding areas compared to nuclear plants(during normal operations), along with noxious gases.




Roose Hurro said:


> No, it comes from the fact GMO's are "genetically engineered" to resist pesticides, which means eating GMO's means eating pesticides "on the side".



Yes, Some of GMO cultivars are engineered to be capable of synthesizing insecticidal Cry proteins within them. But Cry proteins act very specific to certain orders of insect, and are harmless to humans. In fact, they are considered to be environmentally friendly, and either the protein or spores of _Bacillus thuringiensis_ itself are used as pesticides in organic farming. So, I donâ€™t see why eating those matters at all.

Of course, if one argues that one has freedom of choice to eat it or not, I can respect that, but then one should be complaining about labeling, not GM crop itself.




Roose Hurro said:


> Medical testing on animals? Better them than "us"... right?



Then are there any other reliable alternatives?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 8, 2014)

ADF said:


> You're talking to someone who thinks people do not have a right to not eat GM food... and I say that at the risk of him turning it into yet another days long time wasting argument, which I'm really not interested in eating my weekend... seriously.
> 
> Americans also tend to get quite aggressive with anyone who criticises GM, at least from my experience. I suppose if I was force fed genetically modified food against my will because I lived in Monsanto heartland, I'd feel insecure about anyone questioning it too.
> 
> Of course if the TTIP is forced through like it looks like it will be, we in the UK will have that shit forced down our throats as well, much to Fallow's delight I am sure because fuck choice.



People have the right to choose any of the many proudly labeled 'no GM' foods. They don't have a right to force other companies which use GM to label their food as if there is something wrong with it, because scientific investigation has consistently shown there isn't anything wrong with it. Just like gamma irradiated food doesn't have anything wrong with it. 

The pro-labelers won that battle, and guess what? People stopped buying gamma-irradiated because they thought 'well the only reason it is labeled is because it must be bad for you!'

If you've ever eaten cheese or sugar in the UK you're eating GM, and it's never done you a jot of harm. Insisting that we label all GM foods with a pseudo health warning is like demanding that all injections come with a 'may give you autism' label on the side. Industry should not pander to pseudoscience.




Roose Hurro said:


> Nuclear power is the dirtiest form of power  ever created (it's waste products take thousands/tens of thousands of  years to decay).  GM foods?  Remember, you are what you eat.  Medical  testing on animals?  Better them than "us"... right?



Other users have already eloquently dispatched these arguments...so I suppose it proves my unpopular opinion is not actually unpopular at all.


----------



## Misomie (Jun 8, 2014)

Konda is really ticking me off. If there was no school people would only have their parents/family to teach them. They'll only learn what their parents know because they weren't exposed to a variety of subjects. This could make learning new skills at an older age MUCH more difficult. No to mention many parents don't have the time or skill to be teachers. We'd rapidly decline in overall intelligence and skill. Plus those that get stuck with a narrow-minded parent will only learn that one topic and will have a hard time expanding on what they are actually interested in. At least in school they get that variety and get the spark to learn new things and broaden their horizon. Heck, I've always used to like school (usually just a few classes) but I grew a love for science in 7th grade because my teacher was freaking awesome and the subject matter was finally interesting. This continued to me taking Biology, Honors Chemistry, Physics, AP Biology, AP Physics, Anatomy, and ROP in high school (my schedule became more science oriented as the years went on: Freshman: 1 class. Sophomore: 1 class. Junior: 2 classes. Senior: 3 classes). I loved it (even though I was going through horrible stress at home I passed them all) and regret not trying a bit more (I did shut down for awhile because of at-home stress) and I'd like to hit the redo button. Anyways, that initial teaching of many subjects gave me broad interests in other classes as well (English was awesome, as was History, Economics, PE, ect). Don't you dare try and deny other people their right to explore more into what they like. It's incredibly difficult to explore what you don't already know a little about because the idea of it might not interest you enough to do so. This is another reason why school is important. It sets up the building blocks to allow for students to branch out and pursue different goals as it becomes more advanced. If I didn't have school and just learned what my parents know (assuming they didn't have school either), I'd know about weapons, cooking, cleaning, art, and probably be very close-minded. They don't know science so I would have never been exposed to it at a young age, so when I am offered to opportunity to learn more I'd most likely go on the safe side and stick sith what I know interests me than rather what might interest me. Heck. I used to think physics was boring as geck. However my love of science pushed me to take it and I loved it. One of my favorite classes (actually they are all up there, even the ones hindered by my stress). Plus teachers also teach morals and ideals and shared awesome stories with us. They'd make as laugh and push us to achieve our best. They love their job and their students. Why would you want to deny someone that bond and experience? I learned more about morals and life through my teachers than I probably did from my own PARENTS. All their life experience really adds up. Why would you want to deny this amazing possibility to someone? Do you seriously want people to develop in isolation from other ideas? Nothing new is gained when there is nothing there to inspire its creation.


----------



## Konda (Jun 8, 2014)

Actually I don't think parents should teach. That is why I am opposed to homeschooling.



> Don't you dare try and deny other people their right to explore more into what they like.


So long as it is mandatory then it cannot be considered a right.


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 8, 2014)

Konda, you should move to Sudan. They don't have compulsory education there. I think you'd like it.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 8, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Konda, you should move to Sudan. They don't have compulsory education there. I think you'd like it.



Please delete your post. This thread is for unpopular opinions only.


----------



## tisr (Jun 8, 2014)

Konda said:


> That was my point. The programmer knows practical science and is only for that reason that theoretical science is relevant to him.



 Okay, so I proved that theoretical science is relevant. Now what? Theoretical science is relevant because the scientist understands practical science, and theoretical science is also much more efficient, less dangerous, less expensive, and sometimes is the only feasible option. 
You're doing theoretical science everyday. You can tell an object is going to fall without manually testing it out. Now scale it up a few notches, and you can predict the existence of elements, or predict the location of planets. To bring back the programmer, you can tell a program will work without trial-and-error. Of course in the end you key the code into an interpreter, but majority of the work done is theoretical.



Konda said:


> That was my point. The programmer knows practical science and is only for that reason that theoretical science is relevant to him.
> 
> Where do you think all the food in your local supermarket came from? The internet?
> 3D printers can build homes now?
> ...



 The thing is, there will always be jobs involving manual labour, but constant manual labour is not what a society should try to work towards. But with science, these people will be able to improve standards of living and help society without the need for constant manual labour. Just because there is a need for farmers, does not mean that everyone should strive to be a farmer. With adequate proficiency in science, scientists have developed hydroponics, and GMOs, and fertillizers, which greatly improve the productivity and efficiency of farmers. Of course, there will always be a manual worker who has to manage these systems(until more science replaces this), but the advancement of science is greatly superior in every aspect.

 As to the point on innovation, I do agree that schools should slowly stray from rote-learning and encourage innovation. Schools are generally moving towards the right track here, and I don't see it as a reason to abolish schools at all. Obedience is completely necessary. Society has rules, and rules are meant to be followed. I bet the crime rate would increase significantly if students were able to arbitrarily break rules in school. Competition is also necessary for striving for success. Capitalism, yo.



Konda said:


> Lots of things do. Programming does, but high school does not teach programming and as a result programmers don't exist. Oh wait...



Actually, high schools teach programming though not as a core module. That's where I learnt my programming.
There are also things students learn that are not covered by the school. School is not meant to teach students every skill and facet of life, and school's inability to do so does not render school obsolete.



> If being a porn star was taught in high school, you wouldn't be saying that. You damn well know it. Right now you would be lecturing me on the many benefits of high school porn acting classes, as well as the extent to which society, our humanity, and our culture would be stifled if it was suddenly taken away.



You seem to believe the subjects we learn at school are picked at random, and that if instead porn was picked as a subject I would argue for it. Subjects are picked that would allow students to learn basic communication skills, and to improve society. Science and technology improve society. Porn does not.



> I suppose the free market would figure it out, and I suppose things like universities would pick up the slack. In other words there could exist greater emphasis on on-the-job training and internships and/or private schools that specialize in a given field and possibly even owned by the very companies that are hiring.



On what basis would companies hire people, and why have compulsary on-job training when you could have public schooling and mantain a set standard whilst being cost-effective and efficient? Expecting job companies to train students for 10-15 years is completely unfeasible, especially given the requirements and knowledge required for some jobs.

Your points don't stand very well Konda.


----------



## Konda (Jun 8, 2014)

"Education in Sudan is free and compulsory for children aged 6 to 13 years. Primary education consists of six years, followed by three years of middle school and three years of secondary or technical instruction."

oops!


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 8, 2014)

Then Bhutan is your only hope.


----------



## Konda (Jun 8, 2014)

tisr said:


> The thing is, there will always be jobs involving manual labour, but constant manual labour is not what a society should try to work towards.


I am not against improving our standards of living. I'm not saying everyone should be in manual labor. I'm saying we should have freedom.



> Just because there is a need for farmers, does not mean that everyone should strive to be a farmer.


Just because there is a need for chemistry does not mean that everyone should be a chemist.



> as to the point on innovation, I do agree that schools should slowly stray from rote-learning and encourage innovation. Schools are generally moving towards the right track here, and I don't see it as a reason to abolish schools at all. Obedience is completely necessary. Society has rules, and rules are meant to be followed. I bet the crime rate would increase significantly if students were able to arbitrarily break rules in school. Competition is also necessary for striving for success. Capitalism, yo.


There are a number of ways that capitalism differs from school. One, capitalism is based on laziness. The winner is the one who does the same thing with less work. In school, everyone has to do the same thing no matter how inefficient it is. Indeed, the point of school is to be inefficient so as order to challenge you. Second difference is filling market needs and creating new ones. In school there are only those classes, any others aren't needed by nature of them not existing. Lastly and obviously is greed. Capitalism is about making money, in school its about placing undeserved trust in a system based on vague threats of doom and gloom, idle promises of success far down the line "maybe someday", and the understanding that all authority knows what's best for you. In school, you work for free. That is not capitalism that is slavery. Its not empowering but regressive.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 8, 2014)

so is this the new gtwt or what

well, a more wordy version anyway


----------



## tisr (Jun 8, 2014)

Konda said:


> I am not against improving our standards of living. I'm not saying everyone should be in manual labor. I'm saying we should have freedom.
> 
> 
> Just because there is a need for chemistry does not mean that everyone should be a chemist.
> ...



Removing education essentially strips them of any option of having an educated job. Education opens up more doors, not limits them. Leaving people uneducated and unable to understand their solution or retaliate whilst assuring them they have freedom is most definitely not freedom. As Thomas Jefferson wrote, "Whenever the people are well-informed, they can be trusted with their own government."

And how do you propose we effectively improve our standards of living without the use of schools? The whole let everyone be illiterate and get jobs to teach them doesn't work, as I proved previously.

Also, school is not forcing everyone to be a chemist. Society simply has a need for chemists, and school gives people more opportunity to become chemists.

I'm pretty sure I used capitalism as a comparison as to why competitiveness is useful, but I shall combat your points nonetheless.

How is the point of school being inefficient so as to challenge you? I do agree that school is inefficient in some aspects, but school strives to be more efficient so as to better teach students. And how is school really that inefficient anyway? If you're talking about the school rules and regulations, regulations and laws are in place for a reason. The most efficient way for you to earn a million bucks is probably to shoot your neighbors and claim their property, but the law prevents that.
 If you mean that the curricula is inefficient, that everyone should not be forced to learn subjects which they will have no use for in their life, I do agree that it is inefficient to a small degree, but the information gained from the curricula would be useful as general knowledge, problem solving, or rote-learning, and might even land you a job requiring said knowledge. I do agree the efficiency of school should and can be improved, such as letting students learn at their own pace, but this is no reason that school is obsolete, or is dependent on inefficiency.

Lastly, school does not guarantee you success in life. But school sure as hell improves your chances of success. I'm pretty sure there are statistics to back this up, comparing years of education and average wage.

Oh, you simply love to mention that school is working for free. School is a place for you to learn, not a place for you to work. You don't expect someone to teach you and pay you to do so. You pay someone(or the government pays someone) to teach you so as to increase the opportunities in your life, and find a more skilled job. Rather than throwing you into the workforce completely uneducated to do some manual labour for minimum wage the rest of your life, you invest a portion of your time and money to receie better standards in the future.

Unpopular opinion(maybe): I hate debates IRL, online debates are so much better. I have participated in some small IRL debates before and I found them extremely inefficient and overall terrible.


----------



## Kerocola (Jun 8, 2014)

Konda said:


> You seem to be saying two things here, that grade school and high school is for nothing, and that only those who are rich go on to become to successful.
> Not sure how you got that idea. I think the very concept of school as we know it today should not exist and that we might not have been any worse off if there was no school at all.



We want people to understand the basic concepts of what we have learned up until this point in time. Whether or not we accomplish that is opinion based - you don't seem to think so. That's fine!

However, if you play around with some human demographic data, you can see that if you plot the the amount of people who complete primary schooling vs. literacy rate (www.bit.ly/1oKIfzv) and complete schooling vs. GDP (www.bit.ly/1xt8KiQ) they have a _positive_ correlation (if less people in a population complete primary schooling, literacy rate and GDP tend to be lower). This seems to support school systems. Why don't you try playing around with some data - maybe you can find something to support your claims? 

Moreover, there are a LOT of alternative school systems around the globe (e.g. Sweden, Finland are held in high regard) who rank quite high in terms of their wealth, "happiness index", and so on. Your argument is myopic because you're omitting evidence to support your claims from countries that don't mandate schooling, nor have you seemed to explore alternative school systems and their successes/drawbacks as well.

That's basically my concluding statement here. If you don't agree, well I guess we will have to agree to disagree


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 8, 2014)

So why is this still going on again?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 8, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> So why is this still going on again?



because some people just don't know when to give up.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 8, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> because some people just don't know when to give up.



As such is the course of life.
...Life sucks.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 8, 2014)

Champagne is DISGUSTING.

It tastes like vomit, and is only worth drinking when toasting something ceremoniously. And even then, probably not worth it.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jun 8, 2014)

Rock and roll is so fucking boring. I think the culture behind hip-hop and house music is waaaaaaay more interesting than most Rock and Roll musicians. Though I do still like noisy and low-fi garage rock and a few other styles of rock; the basic AC/DC, The Rolling Stones, Led Zeppelin that are still worshiped as "the only good music that exists today" are lame and the 40 somethings dads DJing the same 80 iconic rock songs that are done to death can forever fuck off.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 8, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Champagne is DISGUSTING.
> 
> It tastes like vomit, and is only worth drinking when toasting something ceremoniously. And even then, probably not worth it.



Agreed. I'm also not a fan of most wines and I can only tolerate really dark beers.


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 8, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Agreed. I'm also not a fan of most wines and I can only tolerate really dark beers.



Same here except add some hard liquor.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 8, 2014)

Miracle Whip is shit, and mayonnaise is the condiment of the gods. Nothing compares to Dukes or homemade Mayo.

And on the topic of raw ingredients, non-rare or non-blue steak isn't a real steak.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 8, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> Same here except add some hard liquor.



oh I drink plenty of hard liquor...and lesser liquors like Jager and Kirsch.


----------



## Kerocola (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't like champagne either but I'm not sure if I just had a cheap/poor quality brand.
I also know a ton of people that dont like Miracle Whip  (myself included).


----------



## Konda (Jun 8, 2014)

Mayo is cool, but is made from eggs, so it's not cool.



> expecting job companies to train students for 10-15 years


Given the fact that grade school and high school spans much more time then they need to, then the time needed for job training would be substantially less than 10-15 years.

and given the fact that grade school and high school dont teach anything, then the length of job training would not differ much or at all from college, especially if college becomes more efficient. Right now college is a cash grab with many bullshit courses to exploit brainwashed students who are pro-school.



tisr said:


> And how do you propose we effectively improve our standards of living without the use of schools? The whole let everyone be illiterate and get jobs to teach them doesn't work, as I proved previously.


You proved it? When?



> Also, school is not forcing everyone to be a chemist. Society simply has a need for chemists, and school gives people more opportunity to become chemists.


It was satiring your argument. You said not everyone should strive to become farmers, so I said not everyone should strive to become chemists.




> How is the point of school being inefficient so as to challenge you?


School doesn't produce anything.



> And how is school really that inefficient anyway?


It doesn't take a decade to learn how to read/write, do basic math, and to wear a hat when its cold.  And a huge chunk of school time is spent wasted - sitting and waiting quietly, recess, reading, art, games, cleaning, and preparation.



> If you mean that the curricula is inefficient, that everyone should not be forced to learn subjects which they will have no use for in their life, I do agree that it is inefficient to a small degree, but the information gained from the curricula would be useful as general knowledge, problem solving, or rote-learning, and might even land you a job requiring said knowledge. I do agree the efficiency of school should and can be improved, such as letting students learn at their own pace, but this is no reason that school is obsolete, or is depedent on inefficiency.


students don't need knowledge they need power, money, contacts, and a job. The actual knowledge part is dead weight.



> Oh, you simply love to mention that school is working for free. School is a place for you to learn, not a place for you to work. You don't expect someone to teach you and pay you to do so. You pay someone(or the government pays someone) to teach you so as to increase the opportunities in your life, and find a more skilled job. Rather than throwing you into the workforce completely uneducated to do some manual labour for minimum wage the rest of your life, you invest a portion of your time and money to receie better standards in the future.


If that were true then there would be hardly any minimum wage workers.



> Unpopular opinion(maybe): I hate debates IRL, online debates are so much better. I have participated in some small IRL debates before and I found them extremely inefficient and overall terrible.


debates are stupid. forum is the only place for something resembling a debate. You say online but I'm sure you don't mean chatrooms, right?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 8, 2014)

Im really starting to get irritated with everyone and their whore mothers talking about game of thrones constantly. I just dont fucking care, and if I did its been ruined by people talking about it all the goddamn time.


----------



## tisr (Jun 8, 2014)

Konda said:


> Mayo is cool, but is made from eggs, so it's not cool.
> 
> 
> Given the fact that grade school and high school spans much more time then they need to, then the time needed for job training would be substantially less than 10-15 years.
> ...



It is monetarily unfeasible for jobs to educate people entirely from scratch. Every single damn job would have to teach people how to read, write, do calculations, and specialized jobs such as researchers would have to teach them extremely advanced fields of science. That is extremely impractical, and I doubt there are enough teachers, and jobs will not be able to afford such teachers.

You learn other things at school besides basic literacy and math. Seriously. You just class them as arbitrarily unimportant and then question what school does with its time.

You claim sitting around is wasting time, and therefore school is inefficient, and therefore school is scrapped. You realise things like these occur in daily life. You too, have to eat, have to wait, have to read, have to clean the house, have to prepare for things. By homolgy, your life is inefficient, and should be scrapped as well.

You can only get power, money, contacts and a job through the use of knowledge. No one is going to randomly bestow power and money onto you if you are unable to do jack shit. The difference is that knowledge-based jobs pay more than manual labour jobs.

If you bothered to read Kerocola's complete schooling vs. GDP (www.bit.ly/1xt8KiQ) graph, you'd know that schooling greatly increases your chance of earning more, and that less educated people are minimum wage workers, and that more uneducated people are low-income workers.

Seriously, your points are now starting to come off as simply delusional. If your next reply is equally delusional, I shall drop this argument since its going nowhere. Soon enough, I will realise that debating on the internet is completely futile, and I will be reduced to the old guys on FAF who comment only with witty one liners. Such is life.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 8, 2014)

Konda said:


> Mayo is cool, but is made from eggs, so it's not cool.



Do you lose your mind every time a human being ovulates, or jacks off? 
Or every time an abortion happens?


----------



## Icky (Jun 9, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Im really starting to get irritated with everyone and their whore mothers talking about game of thrones constantly. I just dont fucking care, and if I did its been ruined by people talking about it all the goddamn time.



Hey, an actually unpopular opinion. :u


----------



## Konda (Jun 9, 2014)

At just a few days old, a large portion of each henâ€™s beak is cut off with a burning-hot blade, and no painkillers are used. Many birds, unable to eat because of the pain, die from dehydration and weakened immune systems.

After enduring these mutilations, hens are shoved into tiny wire â€œbatteryâ€ cages, which measure roughly 18 by 20 inches and hold five to 11 hens, each of whom has a wingspan of 32 inches. Even in the best-case scenario, each hen will spend the rest of her life crowded in a space about the size of a file drawer with four other hens, unable to lift even a single wing.

Many birds die, and survivors are often forced to live with their dead and dying cagemates, who are sometimes left to rot.

Male chicks are worthless to the egg industry, so every year millions of them are tossed into trash bags to suffocate or are thrown into high-speed grinders called â€œmaceratorsâ€ while they are still alive.

By the time they are sent to slaughter, roughly 29 percent of the hens are suffering from broken bones resulting from neglect and rough treatment. Their emaciated bodies are so damaged that their flesh can generally be used only for chicken noodle soup, companion animal food, or â€œcanned, boned, and dicedâ€ meat, much of which goes to the National School Lunch Program.

The good news is that removing eggs from your diet is easier than ever.

http://www.peta.org/issues/animals-used-for-food/factory-farming/chickens/egg-industry/

 - it takes 34 hours for a hen to produce a single egg
 - More than 100 million male chicks are killed by the egg industry every year.



tisr said:


> It is monetarily unfeasible for jobs to educate people entirely from scratch. Every single damn job would have to teach people how to read, write, do calculations


Knowing how to read/write and add and subtract is something that can be learned quickly and at a young age



> and specialized jobs such as researchers would have to teach them extremely advanced fields of science.


That would make it no different than the way it is now. "extremely advanced" science is obviously not taught in high school-- didn't you already admit that?



> You claim sitting around is wasting time, and therefore school is inefficient, and therefore school is scrapped. You realise things like these occur in daily life. You too, have to eat, have to wait, have to read, have to clean the house, have to prepare for things. By homolgy, your life is inefficient, and should be scrapped as well.


 - People in prison eat, sleep, poop, read, and follow instructions.
 - We eat, sleep, poop, read, and follow instructions in our day to day life.
 - Therefore, by your logic, we should all be sent to prison.

And you call ME delusional.


----------



## Icky (Jun 9, 2014)

Konda said:


> Knowing how to read/write and add and subtract is something that can be learned quickly and at a young age



that's why we already teach that

in school


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 9, 2014)

Or you could just buy free-range eggs.


----------



## Konda (Jun 9, 2014)

Beak cutting and forced molting through starvation is still permitted for free-range hens. (Force molted = intentionally starved to shock the body into another laying cycle) 



> "Cage-Free"/"Free-Range" hens come from the same hatcheries that battery hens come from, all of their brothers are killed by suffocation or being ground up alive, the girls themselves endure the same bodily manipulations and mutilations, and they ALL ultimately end up at the same slaughterhouses when their "production" declines.
> 
> Millions of people before them have cut eggs and products made with eggs out of their lives and are doing just fine! Not only vegans, but millions of people from other cultures don't eat eggs.


http://www.peacefulprairie.org/freerange1.html



edit:
[yt]7HMiTlNN_Uw[/yt]


> "No, you let them out too *** early, you get all *** dirty eggs and *** like that, and then you've got to stay and wash all the *** eggs."



my sides


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 9, 2014)

In the UK battery hen farms are illegal.


----------



## Rumiel (Jun 9, 2014)

tisr said:


> You can only get power, money, contacts and a job through the use of knowledge. No one is going to randomly bestow power and money onto you if you are unable to do jack shit. The difference is that knowledge-based jobs pay more than manual labour jobs.



Tell that to people like Paris Hilton who never had to lift a finger to get contacts, money and power and who have no real skills.
Most big money is bred into money nowadays and the only skills many of them have is tax evasion.
*ETA* Konda you might want to get more information on how animals are treated than from PETA, they lie and most of their videos are ones they stages. They kill more animals than they help, too(look up what happens to any pets released to them).
Beak trimming can cause issues, but it has multiple benefits, too like decreased stress, less feather pulling, and gets rid of the risk of cannibalism, too, because chickens will eat each other.
Seriously though, PETA for your information on how animals should be treated and are, really? http://stupidevilbastard.com/2012/0...ta-kills-a-majority-of-the-pets-they-take-in/
Also yes they have staged videos:
http://topcatsroar.wordpress.com/2013/10/19/animal-welfare-v-animal-rights-skinned-alive-is-a-myth/
http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/4004684/PETA_Proven_liars_creators_of_
"*The German  High Court found PeTA guilty of paying people to skin animals alive. The  witness who committed this act for PeTA, a videographer, told the court  that he didn't understand why they wanted it done that way, but he  needed the money. This video was made in a third world country and the  prosecutor found the man in the video who skinned the animal."*


----------



## Konda (Jun 9, 2014)

Rumiel said:


> *ETA* Konda you might want to get more information on how animals are treated than from PETA


I posted from two other sources besides PETA.



> they lie and most of their videos are ones they stages.


Right, because the farm industry has never made attempt to hide their animal abuse from the public, nor have they ever used labels such as "free range" or "certified humane" in an attempt to deceive us.



> "*The German  High Court found PeTA guilty of paying people to skin animals alive. The  witness who committed this act for PeTA, a videographer, told the court  that he didn't understand why they wanted it done that way, but he  needed the money. This video was made in a third world country and the  prosecutor found the man in the video who skinned the animal."*


So this guy will skin an animal alive just because someone paid him to do it? He seems trustworthy.


----------



## tisr (Jun 9, 2014)

http://www.housepetscomic.com/2009/04/27/no-joke-today-just-violence/

My views on PETA.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 9, 2014)

Konda said:


> Beak cutting and forced molting through starvation is still permitted for free-range hens. (Force molted = intentionally starved to shock the body into another laying cycle)
> 
> 
> http://www.peacefulprairie.org/freerange1.html
> ...


Stop posting your poultry murder porn, its makin me hungry.


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 9, 2014)

Yay! So we have now another useless discussion topic.


----------



## Kerocola (Jun 9, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Yay! So we have now another useless discussion topic.


So it begins...

On a much lighter note, I actually enjoy cleaning.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 9, 2014)

Konda said:


> I posted from two other sources besides PETA.
> 
> 
> Right, because the farm industry has never made attempt to hide their animal abuse from the public, nor have they ever used labels such as "free range" or "certified humane" in an attempt to deceive us.
> ...


The validity of arguments does not rest on one parties penchant for operating on misinformation and lies when both parties are doing the same shit. Both parties are full of shit and most people know it, hence the reason why most people argue when chicken or Tyson or Monsanto or whatever are brought up as topics. Being raised, steeped in a culture of ranching and farming, I know what proper care for animals entails, versus what mechanized farms do. As such, I continue to eat eggs, both fresh and from the store.


----------



## Machine (Jun 9, 2014)

School was is neat. If you ignore the shit peers and pay attention in class, it's totally worth it.

That's an unpopular opinion, right?


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 9, 2014)

It varies, depending on age, social position and life experience. But I do agree with it.


----------



## RedDagger (Jun 9, 2014)

tisr said:


> http://www.housepetscomic.com/2009/04/27/no-joke-today-just-violence/
> 
> My views on PETA.



If you're saying PETA is controlled by a game of D&D, I like what you're saying.

I think that 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' is a stupid saying, and just being complacent with getting something barely working and nothing more. 
I mean, from what I've seen it might not be an unpopular opinion, but I see it thrown around often enough...


----------



## Taralack (Jun 9, 2014)

i really wish people would stop saying "oh no this game has generic white male protagonist". yes, i get it. i'm not a white male so being able to play as one is quite nice for me. just let me enjoy my games in peace


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 9, 2014)

RedDagger said:


> If you're saying PETA is controlled by a game of D&D, I like what you're saying.
> 
> I think that 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' is a stupid saying, and just being complacent with getting something barely working and nothing more.
> I mean, from what I've seen it might not be an unpopular opinion, but I see it thrown around often enough...



The other statement that follows that is typically: One project always turns into two more.
This, however, is often true. Once something is broken, you always end up findin new ways to fix it, before you realize that everything around you needs to be fixed. Me fixing the brakelines lead to me replacing the fenders on my car... So for the sake of uniformity, I gave it a new base paint job, then a nice, glossy red. And I figured, well, since it's nice... Better fix the AC compressor, and the radio while I'm at it.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 9, 2014)

Taralack said:


> i really wish people would stop saying "oh no this game has generic white male protagonist". yes, i get it. i'm not a white male so being able to play as one is quite nice for me. just let me enjoy my games in peace



Stop being a patriarchy apologist. You need to know that every game needs to star a black female lesbian non-binary otherkin flat-chested transsexual otherwise you are the cancer killing the games industry you sinister shitlord.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jun 9, 2014)

Machine said:


> School was is neat. If you ignore the shit peers and pay attention in class, it's totally worth it.
> 
> That's an unpopular opinion, right?



School would be a lot nicer if we didn't have to be out the door before 7am, and at least have some decent, well-paid teachers to listen to.


----------



## Lomberdia (Jun 9, 2014)

I think pork bacon sucks donkey bawls and ryhno shlong. Don't know why people worship those thin sizzling strips of limp fat. Or crispy brittle grease strips.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 9, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> School would be a lot nicer if we didn't have to be out the door before 7am, and at least have some decent, well-paid teachers to listen to.



Subpar teachers aren't fantastic. I mean, I'll be frank-- I failed chemistry this year. Asking for help on a concept would earn me an amused chuckle or a sarcastic comment. I honestly don't know how the dude got hired. He wrote stuff on the board, erased it, and gave an assignment over the "lesson".


Lomberdia said:


> I think pork bacon sucks donkey bawls and ryhno shlong. Don't know why people worship those thin sizzling strips of limp fat. Or crispy brittle grease strips.



Turkey bacon, on the other hand, is fantastic. Of course, having to keep kosher, I may be biased. =v


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jun 9, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Subpar teachers aren't fantastic. I mean, I'll be frank-- I failed chemistry this year. Asking for help on a concept would earn me an amused chuckle or a sarcastic comment. I honestly don't know how the dude got hired. He wrote stuff on the board, erased it, and gave an assignment over the "lesson".



In middle school we had a new spanish teacher because the previous one was shitty. What better way to improve from a middle-aged white lady who knew little spanish than to a middle-aged newly immigrated Peruvian woman who knew little english?

I had to retake basic spanish in high school because of her.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 9, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> In middle school we had a new spanish teacher because the previous one was shitty. What better way to improve from a middle-aged white lady who knew little spanish than to a middle-aged newly immigrated Peruvian woman who knew little english?
> 
> I had to retake basic spanish in high school because of her.



Sometimes I think they find ways to save money on the teacher's salaries any way they can so they can spend it on playground equipment (which the tykes seem to be getting more and more of every year) and football fields (i.e. artificial turf to replace actual dirt and grass). I think that's the only way you can justify hiring an alleged pedophile for a junior high PE teacher (FYI, basketball shorts don't hide much. They were his entire wardrobe. Barf.)


----------



## Konda (Jun 10, 2014)

Torrijos-sama said:


> The validity of arguments does not rest on one parties penchant for operating on misinformation and lies when both parties are doing the same shit.



I agree. If PETA does something deplorable. that does not make it any more OK for another party to continue torturing animals. I'm getting the impression however that is how the human mind works. What if PETA was legit, or what if PETA didn't exist? Then we'd no longer be able to say "woohoo they're hypocrites I get to keep eating bacon!" So really, thank god that PETA makes animals suffer because this means the rest of us get to do the same.

[yt]T48yOYjz5sk[/yt]

Tyson Foods has since released a statement saying they won't do that anymore.
See? They are good people and have _obviously_ realized the error of their ways, or else they wouldn't come out and apologize. I'm willing to bet they replaced the cages and entire facilities, prodecures, and worker training pretty much overnight. Thank god they did since I had no intention of changing my eating habits anyway.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 10, 2014)

Konda said:


> I agree. If PETA does something deplorable. that does not make it any more OK for another party to continue torturing animals. I'm getting the impression however that is how the human mind works. What if PETA was legit, or what if PETA didn't exist? Then we'd no longer be able to say "woohoo they're hypocrites I get to keep eating bacon!" So really, thank god that PETA makes animals suffer because this means the rest of us get to do the same.
> 
> Tyson Foods has since released a statement saying they won't do that anymore.
> See? They are good people and have _obviously_ realized the error of their ways, or else they wouldn't come out and apologize. I'm willing to bet they replaced the cages and entire facilities, prodecures, and worker training pretty much overnight. Thank god they did since I had no intention of changing my eating habits anyway.



Don't trust someone talking when there is money involved.

However, I intend to buy chickens off some family members, and I intend to continue eating meat, especially if i've reared it.

I also believe in a form of sanctity with hunting animals.

And as another unpopular opinion, I have written in my will that all useable meat on my body must be used for a charity dinner with $100,000 plates of steaks, chops, tongue, muscle, gibblets, and brain or liver, if either haven't been ruined in my passing, and that the proceeds should go to bogus scientific research or a scholarship.

And if participants feel sick for eating human flesh, there will be a wooden craft in the hall, with the rest of my remains and belongings strewn about in it, and they can throw up in it. Then the whole thing is to be set on fire, and set to sea.


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 10, 2014)

U wot m8?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 10, 2014)

When I die just throw me in the trash.


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 10, 2014)

I wanna be shot butt naked into space when i die


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 10, 2014)

Some of Linkin Park new songs are actually good. 

Still like the older ones better....


----------



## Mentova (Jun 12, 2014)

Doom 3 was, and still is, a fucking awesome game and I have no idea why people hated it other than "its dark".

Like, you still sprint around like a goofball shotgunning demons in the face. It just plays more modern than the old ones did. I swear the people that hated it are just wrapped up in nostalgia.


----------



## Grungecat (Jun 12, 2014)

I like my Wii U more than my PS4/XB1. I find myself playing it much more often than the other 2.


----------



## Mexxy (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't like or play video games.

I think textbooks are more entertaining than fiction.


----------



## Konda (Jun 13, 2014)

-- PS4 and Xbone are not gaming systems, they're 30 fps, sub HD, Kinect/touchscreen-mandatory, paid online, "give-us-money" boxes and aren't even compatible with their own company's previous gen controllers. WiiU fanboys don't even have to defend themselves at this point. Zelda U and Captain Toad seemingly look better than most PS4 games.

 -- Books are bad and reading is unhealthy. It's bad posture to sit scrunched and crane your neck down. Man was not meant to read, but to walk around.

 -- Instead of publicly funded school, government should subsidize books. (I heard some countries do this?) This could include ebooks.

 -- Fiction is the worst genre of book. Although books like 1984 almost don't count as fiction in a way, so I guess those type of fiction books are better than the normal kind of fiction.

 -- I have not played Doom 3. But modern sequels/reboots to Doom should not exist if you are just going to retcon the game to copy Halo. It would be like remaking the original Metroid in the style of Prime and pretend like nothing is wrong with this picture. Or having Michael Bay remake every classic movie ever made using his own style rather than the style of the original film.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 17, 2014)

I did not like the movie Eraserhead at all. Not one bit.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 18, 2014)

Konda said:


> -- Books are bad and reading is unhealthy. It's bad posture to sit scrunched and crane your neck down. Man was not meant to read, but to walk around.



....You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Misomie (Jun 18, 2014)

@Konda- I walk when I read. What do you say about that?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 18, 2014)

Konda said:


> -- PS4 and Xbone are not gaming systems, they're 30 fps, sub HD, Kinect/touchscreen-mandatory, paid online, "give-us-money" boxes and aren't even compatible with their own company's previous gen controllers. WiiU fanboys don't even have to defend themselves at this point. Zelda U and Captain Toad seemingly look better than most PS4 games.
> 
> -- *Books are bad* and reading is unhealthy. It's bad posture to sit scrunched and crane your neck down. Man was not meant to read, but to walk around.
> 
> ...



Dichotomy detected



Misomie said:


> @Konda- I walk when I read. What do you say about that?



You gun get hit by a bus. :V


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 18, 2014)

@Konda: Says books are bad and reading is unhealthy.
Sits in front of a computer and reads forums and the like.

Also, can you explain to me why fiction books are bad? You must be a gamer of some sort if you're talking about the WiiU and stuffs, and video games are more or less a fiction book with usually less reading and more seeing and action.


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 18, 2014)

*Bad books*


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't get die hard fans of stuff like batman and the like

They keep buying stuff even though it's basically the same thing every time, especially the comics

when will batman finally die


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 18, 2014)

Fans should't make porn of characters whose creators' budding careers could be jeopardized by the stigma.


----------



## Sar (Jun 18, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> I don't get die hard fans of stuff like batman and the like
> 
> They keep buying stuff even though it's basically the same thing every time, especially the comics
> 
> when will batman finally die



He doesn't, he will probably get bored of Gotham and take up trampolining in the future.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 19, 2014)

Mentova said:


> Doom 3 was, and still is, a fucking awesome game and I have no idea why people hated it other than "its dark".
> 
> Like, you still sprint around like a goofball shotgunning demons in the face. It just plays more modern than the old ones did. I swear the people that hated it are just wrapped up in nostalgia.



Brutal Doom > Doom 3 > Doom

IMO


----------



## ADF (Jun 19, 2014)

Edit - wrong thread


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 19, 2014)

okay...this one's gonna sound bat shit crazy coming from a 26 year old dude, but I actually value companionship in a mate more than sexytime.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't think Nick Cage is that bad


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 22, 2014)

Gibby said:


> I don't think Nick Cage is that bad



Same here i mean the wicker man was one of his best. Way better than national treasure. :v


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 22, 2014)

Gibby said:


> I don't think Nick Cage is that bad



_Lord of War, Leaving Las Vegas, The Weatherman_... he's a great actor, but has hit some kind of insanity field and is just saying yes to everything now.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 22, 2014)

I actually like Linkin Park's new album.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 22, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> _Lord of War, Leaving Las Vegas, The Weatherman_... he's a great actor, but has hit some kind of insanity field and is just saying yes to everything now.



Chris Walken did the same thing. They're both wonderful actors.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 23, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I actually like Linkin Park's new album.



It's better than the last ones


----------



## Feste (Jun 23, 2014)

Ketchup goes with Eggs, but not with Hot Dogs. I thought this was a known fact, but apparently several of my friends are five year olds with the hot dog thing .


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 23, 2014)

Feste said:


> Ketchup goes with Eggs, but not with Hot Dogs. I thought this was a known fact, but apparently several of my friends are five year olds with the hot dog thing .


I will only eat a hot dog if it's covered in Chile.


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 23, 2014)

You're somewhat related to Diego de Almagro?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 28, 2014)

If you cannot make your case without insulting/demonizing your target/the other side, you don't have a case at all.


----------



## RabidLynx (Jun 28, 2014)

Feste said:


> Ketchup goes with Eggs, but not with Hot Dogs. I thought this was a known fact, but apparently several of my friends are five year olds with the hot dog thing .



I eat macaroni and cheese with ketchup. Everybody around me freaks out whenever I do, and I don't get it. They act like I just poured diarrhea all over it. It's just ketchup!


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 28, 2014)

I eat cheese (normal yellow cheese) with marmalade. Just imagine.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 28, 2014)

I hate condiments.
Everyone I know thinks I'm crazy to.


----------



## Casual Cat (Jun 28, 2014)

(edit: and there I go replying to people who posted forever ago. How do you delete a post?)


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 28, 2014)

Casual Cat said:


> (edit: and there I go replying to people who posted forever ago. How do you delete a post?)



You don't, your shame lasts forever. Unless a mod is nice enough to delete it for you.


----------



## Casual Cat (Jun 28, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> You don't, your shame lasts forever. Unless a mod is nice enough to delete it for you.



Nooooooooo!

...ok.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 29, 2014)

Anarchy is death


----------



## RabidLynx (Jul 4, 2014)

I know I said this before, but I'll say it again.
U.S.A isn't the worst country in the world. In fact, I love this country, and I'm happy to live here. Sure we have our flaws, and I hate our current leader, but we aren't fucking evil like everybody says.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 4, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Anarchy is death



Sweet death


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jul 5, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I eat cheese (normal yellow cheese) with marmalade. Just imagine.



Maybe... maybe you should try chutney instead of marmalade.

Unpopular Opinion: I actually like instant noodles (I add veggies, gravy and sometimes meat)


----------



## Lobar (Jul 5, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> I know I said this before, but I'll say it again.
> U.S.A isn't the worst country in the world. In fact, I love this country, and I'm happy to live here. Sure we have our flaws, and I hate our current leader, but we aren't fucking evil like everybody says.



America is plenty evil.  Just not significantly more evil than anyone else.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 5, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> I know I said this before, but I'll say it again.
> U.S.A isn't the worst country in the world. In fact, I love this country, and I'm happy to live here. Sure we have our flaws, and I hate our current leader, but we aren't fucking evil like everybody says.



The people who say the US is the worst country in the world are usually ignorant kids and the genuinely retarded. Especially on an Earth where there are places run by _actually _evil people like North Korea.


----------



## Ayattar (Jul 5, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> North Korea.



But that doesn't necessary mean that they're totally unhappy. Because humans are like dogs. If you know only one life, then you're happy about what you can get from it. So a riceball can be an equivalent of winning a lottery. And that doesn't mean that the person is less happy overall. Enough to look at post-soviet bloc. Standard of living raised, happines and overall satisfaction with the life remained quite the same. Same goes for myself. I can remember the times when we had potatoes and scrambled eggs on dinner day by day and meat not more often than three-four times in the month because of really hard financial situation. In the last 10-15 years things have changed. Also I became independant and right now I (or we, cause my family is even better situated) can't stand salmon anymore because I was eating it too often. Am I more happy? No. Do I have less worries? No. Only the subjects have changed.
Humans become happy only when their status improves. And it's temporary.

And this is my unpopular opinion for today.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jul 5, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> But that doesn't necessary mean that they're totally unhappy.



Uh, they're starving to death and will be murdered if they try to leave.


----------



## Ayattar (Jul 5, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Uh, they're starving to death and will be murdered if they try to leave.



Doesn't matter. If a dog didn't saw the outside for his entire life, will he long for it? Problems begin when you have people like Hinalle. He knows how this "other world" look like and he can taste is a bit and that IS hard. Koreans tho are totally separated from the outside world.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 5, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Doesn't matter. If a dog didn't saw the outside for his entire life, will he long for it? Problems begin when you have people like Hinalle. He knows how this "other world" look like and that IS hard. Koreans tho are totally separated from the outside world.



North Koreans _do_ know what the outside world is like though. There's a relatively large illegal DVD black market and all sorts of smuggled media in NK  in more rural areas(hell there's a dedicated radio show done in SK made specifically for North Koreans who listen on smuggled radios and shit) as well as the fact that NK does get tourists so even those in Pyongyang see people on the outside on rare occasions. They really aren't as separated as people think.


----------



## raptonx (Jul 6, 2014)

Hmm...

I dislike Dubstep and find most techno irritating, I prefer classics and orchestra music, some 1980's. 
I also dislike most rave.


----------



## Flavur (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh god where do I begin

I don't like Adventure Time.
I hate all music from the 60's/70's
I hate watching sports (Including Olympics/FIFA)
I don't like putting ketchup on my eggs/french fries
People who believe in God don't bother me
Gay Pride is over rated, you're gay, good for you, now get over yourself.
Racist jokes or people saying racial slurs in a non-venomous manner don't bother me in the slightest.
I think it's perfectly okay for a woman to have body hair.
Weed isn't the greatest thing in the world. Pot heads tend to annoy me for this reason.


I'm going to stop here haha
I probably sound like the most horrible human being ever now gg


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 8, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> _Lord of War, Leaving Las Vegas, The Weatherman_... he's a great actor, but has hit some kind of insanity field and is just saying yes to everything now.


Holy crap I forgot about Lord of War. That movie was pretty rad, now I gotta dig through my hundreds of dvds and watch that movie again. On that note, I also enjoy Nick Cage. Drive Angry and Gone in 60 Seconds were pretty enjoyable.


----------



## Wax (Jul 8, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> _Lord of War, Leaving Las Vegas, The Weatherman_... he's a great actor, but has hit some kind of insanity field and is just saying yes to everything now.


I actually liked him in Con Air. I think it's actually quite an enjoyable film.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 8, 2014)

I really want to play Dwarf Fortress but the "graphics" really turns me off and I consider myself a gameplay-over-graphics guy.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jul 8, 2014)

Gibby said:


> I really want to play Dwarf Fortress but the "graphics" really turns me off and I consider myself a gameplay-over-graphics guy.



There are mods with cute sprite skins instead of ASCII. Also, have you read the epic tale of the fortress Boatmurdered? (It's a lulzy let's play)



Flavur said:


> Gay Pride is over rated, you're gay, good for you, now get over yourself.



I don't think you appreciate how being considered sub-human feels.


----------



## Flavur (Jul 8, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> I don't think you appreciate how being considered sub-human feels.




It's 2014. Not the 1930's. 
For the most part, the vast, vast, majority of people are indifferent towards someone else's sexual orientation.
I seriously doubt many (if at all) people actually think you're "sub-human" 
and while I do agree with lgbt rights, it's just been so god damn annoying to hear *all. the. time* while growing up.

I literally see gay people as just regular people who don't deserve anything less or more than what a straight person gets. 
Liking the same sex doesn't make them a special snowflake. zzzzz. so boring.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 8, 2014)

Flavur said:


> Liking the same sex doesn't make them a special snowflake. zzzzz. so boring.



No, but treating someone as a "subhuman"  because "der bibl sez it iz a sen" is retarded.


----------



## Flavur (Jul 8, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> No, but treating someone as a "subhuman"  because "der bibl sez it iz a sen" is retarded.



I went to a Catholic School for 15 years and I was never taught that, and I knew plenty of LGBT in my school as well. 
(Not a Catholic, I'm just saying majority of religious people don't care either)
The people you're talking about are literally 0.001% of the population and don't justify shoving all this crap in my face all day long. 

Just take being gay for what it is.
Nothing special, and to stop throwing it around like you're more oppressed than black people + women were in the 40's combined.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 8, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> No, but treating someone as a "subhuman"  because "der bibl sez it iz a sen" is retarded.



I think if someone treated me like that I'd bust out laughing.
Also, I don't think all Christians are bad, just, the really, really dumb ones.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 8, 2014)

Hell, I'm gay and think gay pride is dumb. 

Also holy crap its Commie!


----------



## Flavur (Jul 8, 2014)

Commie Bat said:


> I don't understand the premise for gay pride, white/black pride, national or ethnic pride.  How can you be proud of something you had absolutely no control over.  It just appears to be silly to me.  Now pride for something you or a group accomplished sure that makes perfect sense, but not for ones characteristics.



Gah. You're totally right.
I'm going to add that to my list of things that bother me too.
It's like people enjoy holding onto that negative terrible shit.
and even after people have long learned their lesson, it's still necessary to make everyone reflect upon it.. -_-


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 8, 2014)

Flavur said:


> I went to a Catholic School for 15 years and I was never taught that, and I knew plenty of LGBT in my school as well.
> (Not a Catholic, I'm just saying majority of religious people don't care either)
> The people you're talking about are literally 0.001% of the population and don't justify shoving all this crap in my face all day long.
> 
> ...



I am not gay, but I am black, and in the South.
But I am glad you think so.


Also it's 33% not 0.001%. If that were true, The US would have it defined as legal and unconstitutional to ban it.

Maybe your school, like the Quakers for instance, have their beliefs on the LGBT and do not preach hate, and I can admit that since I went to a Quaker Private school.
But I am not talking about gay pride, I find it stupid and repetitive showing up looking like you starred in Pricillia, Queen of the Desert is embarrassing.



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I think if someone treated me like that I'd bust out laughing.
> Also, I don't think all Christians are bad, just, the really, really dumb ones.



I live in a state with 1/4th of the population being "Dumb Christians".


----------



## RabidLynx (Jul 8, 2014)

once again... WBC =/= Christianity.

I know this is somewhat off topic, but it's been bothering me lately... I think a lot of people who are anti-religion, who say shit like "FUCK RELIGION THEY HATE EVERYBODY SUCH HOMOPHOBE" are just hating on religion because they want to hate on something. People who say those things don't research too much about religion. If you looked into it a little bit more, maybe go to a church, hear what the message they're trying to get across, you would realize that the main point of Christianity is NOT to hate. Yes, there are Christians who are judge. Yes, there are Christians who are homophobic. Yes, there are Christians who hate. But those Christians make up about 0.00001% of the whole religion, and the reason they act this is because, well, they aren't really Christians. They don't read the bible if they think hating somebody is how to convert somebody. 

Christians don't hate you simply because you're gay. They think it's a sin, but they won't hate you because of it.
Christians don't hate you because you're an Atheist. They won't shove it down your throat to convert. They might try to take you to Church, they may hope you convert- but that's what their book tells them to do! People who say "Keep Christianity Out of our faces!" "Don't show your religion in public" and things of the like are fucking idiots. And for many reasons. One, FREEDOM OF RELIGION(at least, in Murica) and Two, FREE FUCKING COUNTRY(at least Murica), and three, saying that isn't going to make Christians shut up. The Bible tells them to spread the word. If they are faithful with their religion, they aren't going to shut up. And you're going to have to deal with it.

Christians. Don't. Hate.

I can't say all are loving, because yes, there is the WBC. There was the Crusades. But you can't just say "OMG HORRIBLE CRUSADES KILL PEOPLES, WBC HATES GAYS, THEY WERE BOTH CHRISTIAN SO FUCK CHRISTIANS". That's like saying every gay person is effeminate. Or every black person steals things. Or every American is fat and eats hamburgers. 

Or, how about this... every human is a murderer because some people kill other people. Yeah, that's basically the kind of logic you're using when you say all Christians are terrible and homophobic.


----------



## Flavur (Jul 8, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> I am not gay, but I am black, and in the south.
> But I am glad you think so. :V



I live in Canada, and have never been to the South. 
Although I have met a few friendly Southerners while gaming,
very kind and friendly people. I would only concern myself with people like them anyways haha


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 8, 2014)

Flavur said:


> I live in Canada, and have never been to the South.
> Although I have met a few friendly Southerners while gaming,
> very kind and friendly people. I would only concern myself with people like them anyways haha



Canada=/=The US.
Feel free to laugh at us.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 8, 2014)

Blame Canada! Blame Canada!


----------



## Flavur (Jul 8, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Canada=/=The US.
> Feel free to laugh at us.



We're pretty close culturally imo.
We just aren't 100% capitalist, and our stuff is twice as expensive qq.

But every American I've met so far has been really smart and polite. 
I don't really have anything negative to say about them from personal experiences.


----------



## Flavur (Jul 8, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Blame Canada! Blame Canada!



We're not even a real country anyway. :'c


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 8, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> Christians don't hate you simply because you're gay. They think it's a sin, but they won't hate you because of it.
> Christians don't hate you because you're an Atheist. They won't shove it down your throat to convert. They might try to take you to Church, they may hope you convert- but that's what their book tells them to do! People who say "Keep Christianity Out of our faces!" "Don't show your religion in public" and things of the like are fucking idiots. And for many reasons. One, FREEDOM OF RELIGION(at least, in Murica) and Two, FREE FUCKING COUNTRY(at least Murica), and three, saying that isn't going to make Christians shut up. The Bible tells them to spread the word. If they are faithful with their religion, they aren't going to shut up. And you're going to have to deal with it.



This is like, how all my friends are to me, and it's actually pretty awesome lol


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 9, 2014)

People who live in apartments shouldn't have children.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 9, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> People who live in apartments shouldn't have children.



Fuck, I shouldn't exist


----------



## Misomie (Jul 9, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> once again... WBC =/= Christianity.
> 
> I know this is somewhat off topic, but it's been bothering me lately... I think a lot of people who are anti-religion, who say shit like "FUCK RELIGION THEY HATE EVERYBODY SUCH HOMOPHOBE" are just hating on religion because they want to hate on something. People who say those things don't research too much about religion. If you looked into it a little bit more, maybe go to a church, hear what the message they're trying to get across, you would realize that the main point of Christianity is NOT to hate. Yes, there are Christians who are judge. Yes, there are Christians who are homophobic. Yes, there are Christians who hate. But those Christians make up about 0.00001% of the whole religion, and the reason they act this is because, well, they aren't really Christians. They don't read the bible if they think hating somebody is how to convert somebody.
> 
> ...



The is pretty much the exact same argument I hear when people defend feminazis. 

I used to be fine with religious people, still am so long as they aren't jerks. Lately though I've encountered nothing but really annoying and obnoxious ones. That and I'm still ticked at how they won a recent Supreme Court ruling using _PSEUDO-SCIENCE_. Not my fault I'm developing a bias. Maybe if they stopped having pseudo-science and archaic views actually affecting _other_ people's lives I wouldn't mind them once again. Don't see that happening anytime soon though.


----------



## fizzypopfox (Jul 9, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> People who live in apartments shouldn't have children.



Most people shouldn't have children.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 9, 2014)

fizzypopfox said:


> Most people shouldn't have children.



Most people shouldn't have pets either.


----------



## fizzypopfox (Jul 9, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Most people shouldn't have pets either.



I agree. I know far too many people who think dogs can be cage pets and don't spay their cats but then get pissed about all the kittens. If you don't want to do any work, don't bring another life form into your home.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 9, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Most people shouldn't have pets either.


You shouldn't really need them either - they are like children anyway - you have to buy their food and clean up after them (hair, random throw up in the house, poop, wet paw prints). And sometimes you have to buy them more expensive $50+ food because sometimes they are picky eaters. And some like a dog in my house shed like crazy so vacuuming is a twice a week chore.


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 9, 2014)

We have two cats, and that's pretty much the general limit that I'm willing to deal with in this cramped space. Nuucat, my gf wants to be the crazy cat lady, but we're already having to pay extra just to have them, and to top it off, one's getting old, so that special food/medicine thing is happening :|


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 9, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> Christians don't hate you simply because you're gay. They think it's a sin, but they won't hate you because of it.



This bullshit right here? That's wrong to think. Yeah. I said it. It's a douche thing to think. 

":3c I love you but hate your sin. Your natural, totally not hurting anybody love for other people is a dirty, shitty way of life. but i love you." 

You're too pussy to actually come out and say "Yeah, I'm an asshole and hate fags." so you hide behind some motherly peace keeper act. No, no. You do hate gays every minute you attempt to belittle them and their cause and to do so just to make yourself feel better is an especially shitty reason. 

You're like children who are attempting to rule the house of a parent. We can't give you any room less you walk all over us. It's pitiful.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 9, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Fuck, I shouldn't exist



D:
But you're awesome!


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 9, 2014)

Here's an unpopular opinion for ya:
I think Disney is overrated.
The movies have way too much singing, and sometimes make no sense. (Remember the genie in the set-in-the-past Aladdin referencing modern comedians?)
Though, I'll admit Frozen was good. But not the "OMG BEST MOVIE EVAR 2013!!!!!!!1!"


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 9, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Here's an unpopular opinion for ya:
> I think Disney is overrated.
> The movies have way too much singing, and sometimes make no sense. (Remember the genie in the set-in-the-past Aladdin referencing modern comedians?)
> Though, I'll admit Frozen was good. But not the "OMG BEST MOVIE EVAR 2013!!!!!!!1!"



Frozen was ovverated. Gods! I couldn't even make it 10 minutes without cringing on every song.
Here's another unpopular one. I actually like the song Let it Go, but that's the only song in the entire movie.


----------



## fizzypopfox (Jul 9, 2014)

NerdyMunk said:


> You shouldn't really need them either - they are like children anyway - you have to buy their food and clean up after them (hair, random throw up in the house, poop, wet paw prints). And sometimes you have to buy them more expensive $50+ food because sometimes they are picky eaters. And some like a dog in my house shed like crazy so vacuuming is a twice a week chore.



Sometimes I look at my cat and wonder why the fuck I, or anyone, thinks it's a good idea to bring a tiny forest creature into your house and let it shit in a box of sand, spend your hard earned money on it, and watch it regularly vomit on everything you love.

And then she makes this dumb little face and says "meowww" and I just melt. Still pretty weird though. And I'm about to get another one.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 9, 2014)

NerdyMunk said:


> You shouldn't really need them either - they are like children anyway - you have to buy their food and clean up after them (hair, random throw up in the house, poop, wet paw prints). And sometimes you have to buy them more expensive $50+ food because sometimes they are picky eaters. And some like a dog in my house shed like crazy so vacuuming is a twice a week chore.


Pets are awesome though. I love pets. Also you don't get expensive food because they're picky. You get expensive food because it's healthy. If a dog doesn't like his food, too bad, he eats it or starves (and of course they won't starve themselves). My pup costs $40 a month in just food. That's actually not too bad (it is when you compare the price to cheap garbage food though). I dunno. I just know I need pets. They make me happy and really aren't that much work. :3


----------



## fizzypopfox (Jul 9, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Pets are awesome though. I love pets. Also you don't get expensive food because they're picky. You get expensive food because it's healthy. If a dog doesn't like his food, too bad, he eats it or starves (and of course they won't starve themselves). My pup costs $40 a month in just food. That's actually not too bad (it is when you compare the price to cheap garbage food though). I dunno. I just know I need pets. They make me happy and really aren't that much work. :3



I live alone, so my cat (soon to be cats) keep me company. I look at pets like any other hobby, except if you fuck up something dies so it's a little more serious. I know that I don't have the time or energy to devote to a dog right now, so I keep cats. And a grumpy-faced Betta.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 9, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> D:
> But you're awesome!



Thanks! =D


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't see the thrill in sports at all.


----------



## RedDagger (Jul 11, 2014)

I refuse to pirate music...people I know who pirate mostly get free music then don't touch things like software, but I just have to buy all my music.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm one of the few people on YouTube not subscribed to PewDiePie.
Why? Because I like many other YouTubers better. Ooh, opinion!
(Also there's an argument in the comments on every video of his...)


----------



## Ayattar (Jul 11, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I'm one of the few people on YouTube not subscribed to PewDiePie.



Who's he? I'm serious.


----------



## RedDagger (Jul 11, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Who's he? I'm serious.



Most subscribed to youtuber, does let's plays that consist mostly of stupidity and screaming. 

Not entirely known for blessing youtube with quality videos.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 11, 2014)

The Grand Master of Let's Players. Has more than 27 million subscribers. I don't really like the guy, but he does a lot of charity work and that's pretty neat.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 11, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> The Grand Master of Let's Players. Has more than 27 million subscribers. I don't really like the guy, but he does a lot of charity work and that's pretty neat.


The amount of subscribers he has and the charity work he does make him respectable.
But really, he sorta hopped on the Let's Play bandwagon and took over.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 11, 2014)

I have friends who really like him, and I'm just like, meh, he's alright.
Personally, my favorite LP's are SwordlessLink(though he's a bit more of a glitcher and a speedrunner lol), Scykoh, PBG, and YuriOfWind lol


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 11, 2014)

NerdyMunk said:


> You shouldn't really need them either - they are like children anyway - you have to buy their food and clean up after them (hair, random throw up in the house, poop, wet paw prints). And sometimes you have to buy them more expensive $50+ food because sometimes they are picky eaters. And some like a dog in my house shed like crazy so vacuuming is a twice a week chore.


Where im gunna be moving we gotta vacuum everyday.  2 huskys and a husky wolfdog, the shed like crazy but they are adorable and I love them so its worth it.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 11, 2014)

RedDagger said:


> I refuse to pirate music...people I know who pirate mostly get free music then don't touch things like software, but I just have to buy all my music.



I'm the same way...but I'm a musician and do it out of the principle of knowing how much actually goes into producing music, so I feel the artist deserves to be paid for what they put in to making this thing that I now wish to enjoy.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 11, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I have friends who really like him, and I'm just like, meh, he's alright.
> Personally, my favorite LP's are SwordlessLink(though he's a bit more of a glitcher and a speedrunner lol), Scykoh, PBG, and YuriOfWind lol


You have good taste, sir!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 11, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I'm one of the few people on YouTube not subscribed to PewDiePie.
> Why? Because I like many other YouTubers better. Ooh, opinion!
> (Also there's an argument in the comments on every video of his...)



You're not alone there's plenty of others, including me, that isn't subscribed to him. Followed by RayWillianJohnson. Their fans are almost as annoying (if not more) as the youtubers themselves. I see them everywhere on the videos I watch and they start fights on who is better and such. 

Unpopular opinion: I don't like parodies or any music by youtubers. When a youtuber starts making music videos or parodies I'm inclined to unsubscribe if that's all their doing. If it's just something on the side I just won't watch it.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 11, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Unpopular opinion: I don't like parodies or any music by youtubers. When a youtuber starts making music videos or parodies I'm inclined to unsubscribe if that's all their doing. If it's just something on the side I just won't watch it.


Some aren't bad, though. If the music is good, I'll listen.
...But we've all seen how many shitty Minecraft parodies there are.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 11, 2014)

Shit I just got they're wrong! Damn people messing with my Engrishhhh. 
I also don't like the rap battles. There's soooooo many!


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 11, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Shit I just got they're wrong! Damn people messing with my Engrishhhh.
> I also don't like the rap battles. There's soooooo many!


Epic Rap Battles Of History is far from being my favourite channel...
Most rap battles are awful.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 11, 2014)

Phyllostachys said:


> On nuclear plant, as long as they are properly tended and regulated, *and wastes are deposited properly*, the risk is rather low.


This is the rub, Phyllo.  If they are not "deposited" properly, then the risk is huge.



Phyllostachys said:


> Then are there any other reliable alternatives?


You tell me...



Fallowfox said:


> *Other users have already eloquently dispatched these arguments*...so I suppose it proves my unpopular opinon is not actually unpopular at all.


Not really.  Walk into a room with exposed coal, you walk away unharmed.  Walk into a room with an exposed nuclear fuel rod, what do you walk away with then?  Sorry I don't have the time to go into more detail.



Misomie said:


> At least in school they get that variety and get the spark to learn new things and broaden their horizon.


Funny thing, I learned way more outside of school than I ever learned in it.



tisr said:


> School is not meant to teach students every skill and facet of life, and school's inability to do so does not render school obsolete.


This.


----------



## Kerocola (Jul 11, 2014)

Child, those discussions happened literally a month ago. Where have you been!?!


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 12, 2014)

The Last of Us was an okay game, but certainly not the ballbuster everybody claimed it to be. Just because its narration is sort of better than the pack doesn't mean it is necessarily good (let's face it, games don't have the best stories around and still are in 90% of cases outmatched by movies and books. Also TLoU's gameplay wasn't great.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 12, 2014)

...I think Pokemon Red and Blue were the worst Pokemon games.
Don't hurt me!


----------



## Daeboan (Jul 12, 2014)

Ninten said:


> ...I think Pokemon Red and Blue were the worst Pokemon games.
> Don't hurt me!



Oh, yes, i totally agree with that.
I think, people who say that the design of creatures is more and more awful dont remember the existence of geodude, voltorb, metapod... and others.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 12, 2014)

Ninten said:


> ...I think Pokemon Red and Blue were the worst Pokemon games.
> Don't hurt me!



Of course they were! They were the first ones lol, so I agree with ya.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jul 12, 2014)

Ninten said:


> ...I think Pokemon Red and Blue were the worst Pokemon games.
> Don't hurt me!



They are a buggy, slow mess. I love them, but I can admit that!

Leaf Green and Fire Red improved on every single aspect, though. It's just the nostalgia that makes people favour Red/Blue.

Playing Red or Blue on a Gameboy right now would be painful. Every single action is SO. VERY. SLOW, organising your items is impossible and the moves don't even have explanations! I remember seeing Grass Pokemon use Growth and having no idea what the hell it did. It's also broken: there are no damaging Ghost type attacks and Dragon isn't effective against Dragon.


----------



## Kosdu (Jul 12, 2014)

Pewdiepie isn't really that annoying or bad, the videos are intended to be silly and the guy isn't an asshole.


Hmmmm.... Yep, that's it for now folks.



Also, that relying so heavily on gasoline is economic suicide, when all economical-to-access reserves of it will be gone by 60 years from now.


----------



## Carnau (Jul 12, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> Pewdiepie isn't really that annoying or bad, the videos are intended to be silly and the guy isn't an asshole.


My brother is in his later 20's and he's like, in love with PewDiePie >______>
The other night I woke up during mid sleep because the volume was all the way up and PewDie's voice screaming with some gibberish over a doll in this game, but in hindsight it was kind of funny.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 12, 2014)

Kerocola said:


> Child, those discussions happened literally a month ago. *Where have you been!?!*



Busy keeping my best friend from going homeless.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 12, 2014)

I prefer PlayStation over N64. I think it had more games vs the N64's first party games which are overrated and overly mentioned. PlayStation had a larger library of games that people wouldn't typically name off the top of their head or games people never even heard of even if there are popular overly mentioned games on the system (ehh hem... FF7).


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 12, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> Pewdiepie isn't really that annoying or bad, the videos are intended to be silly and the guy isn't an asshole.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.... Yep, that's it for now folks..



Okay, here's mine.

I REALLY don't like Markiplier and I can't understand why he's popular.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't even know who he is. Acutally screw it all. I honestly do not subscribe to let's play gamers. Sometimes I'll watch them if I'm curious on what a game is like or if I'm stuck.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 12, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> They are a buggy, slow mess. I love them, but I can admit that!
> 
> Leaf Green and Fire Red improved on every single aspect, though. It's just the nostalgia that makes people favour Red/Blue.
> 
> Playing Red or Blue on a Gameboy right now would be painful. Every single action is SO. VERY. SLOW, organising your items is impossible and the moves don't even have explanations! I remember seeing Grass Pokemon use Growth and having no idea what the hell it did. It's also broken: there are no damaging Ghost type attacks and Dragon isn't effective against Dragon.


I totally agree that they're super-glitchy.
Glitch-hunting ends up being more fun than the games themselves. Though Yellow is quite fun.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 12, 2014)

I am not that weird, everyone are just too normal


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 12, 2014)

My opinions on morality and life would be considered unpopular by today's standards to an extent.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 12, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I am not that weird, everyone are just too normal



*insert thumbs up here*
Also, your sig, I want to play it, for some odd reason but I dunno if it's in treble or bass D:


----------



## tisr (Jul 12, 2014)

Best LPer is raocow.



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> *insert thumbs up here*
> Also, your sig, I want to play it, for some odd reason but I dunno if it's in treble or bass D:



Its just a 3 over 2 rhythm, I don't think clef matters here. 3 over 4 rhythms are the real shit.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't think I'm *ahem* "retarded" (HATE to use that word); I think that I'm actually more intelligent than most people I know. So, I just think differently and more creatively than them as well.


----------



## Carnau (Jul 13, 2014)

I think visual art is cooler than audio art.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 13, 2014)

Carnau said:


> I think visual art is cooler than audio art.


Of course it is! Visual art is visual; you can see it.


----------



## Carnau (Jul 13, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Of course it is! Visual art is visual; you can see it.


Compare this to billions of people worldwide who would completely loose it if they couldn't get any access to their music.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 13, 2014)

Carnau said:


> Compare this to billions of people worldwide who would completely loose it if they couldn't get any access to their music.


There was visual art before audio art. Ever seen cave paintings?
*wears hipster scarf* Music is too mainstream.


----------



## Kosdu (Jul 13, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Okay, here's mine.
> 
> I REALLY don't like Markiplier and I can't understand why he's popular.



I actually really like him.... Well if you don't like his style, you don't like his style.

But the reason he is popular is because he is expressive, creative, and very dilligent towards his videos.
I think there was something where he never missed uploading a video on a day.

Also, nice guy, very honest and does charity.



I believe violence is a show of lack of control over yourself or utter desperation.
Hatred is never, never a good thing no matter who for who from.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 13, 2014)

When reason ends, then anger begins. Therefore, anger is a sign of weakness.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 13, 2014)

I'll rather be blind than deaf


----------



## Sar (Jul 13, 2014)

Daeboan said:


> Oh, yes, i totally agree with that.
> I think, people who say that the design of creatures is more and more awful dont remember the existence of geodude, voltorb, metapod... and others.


The worst designed was the earliest mew. and Mr. Mime was forever the worst.

On that subject, I do feel that Pokemon should look less kid friendly like the original designs. I've noticed from the Red/Blue artwork the pokemon were proper monsters. Specifically ones like Sharpedo/Nidoking which look at home spikes and sharp features. Now in newer games, they look like a soft rubbery tip. They are supposed to be "Pocket Monsters" after all. They should look more intimidating and scary and like something that could rip several shreds out of their opponents. The games are wonderful, but designs can me much less kid friendly.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 13, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I'll rather be blind than deaf



This. If I'm deaf I can't listen to music. Silence makes me go insane. Besides if I'm blind I can "see" the real world as furries. Everyone will be a wolf in my blind eyes.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 13, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> This. If I'm deaf I can't listen to music. Silence makes me go insane. Besides if I'm blind I can "see" the real world as furries. Everyone will be a wolf in my blind eyes.



As someone who's life goes around music, losing hearing and struggling with tinnitus, I'll rather be dead than have music taken away from me


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> The worst designed was the earliest mew. and Mr. Mime was forever the worst.
> 
> On that subject, I do feel that Pokemon should look less kid friendly like the original designs. I've noticed from the Red/Blue artwork the pokemon were proper monsters. Specifically ones like Sharpedo/Nidoking which look at home spikes and sharp features. Now in newer games, they look like a soft rubbery tip. They are supposed to be "Pocket Monsters" after all. They should look more intimidating and scary and like something that could rip several shreds out of their opponents. The games are wonderful, but designs can me much less kid friendly.


Well, at least we've still got fucked up Pokedex entries to disturb us all.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 14, 2014)

I love sound as well, but the world is so beautiful. I wouldn't be able to play video games, go hiking alone, go swimming, sit on the beach and watch the ocean, draw, read, browse the computer, ect. It'd suck so much not being able to hear, but I'd lose it if I was blind.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I love sound as well, but the world is so beautiful. I wouldn't be able to play video games, go hiking alone, go swimming, sit on the beach and watch the ocean, draw, read, browse the computer, ect. It'd suck so much not being able to hear, but I'd lose it if I was blind.


Agreed. At least the deaf have subtitles on TV.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jul 16, 2014)

I think William Shatner is a jackass. Does that count?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 16, 2014)

In n Out burgers blows goats! And they donate to the same anti gay hate organizations that chik fil a does.


----------



## mcjoel (Jul 16, 2014)

Time to get tons of hate.  I don't like pokemon its the same thing over and over again Its boring has been since ruby/and sapphire


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 16, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> Time to get tons of hate.  I don't like pokemon its the same thing over and over again Its boring has been since ruby/and sapphire



I disagree, it has always been boring.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jul 16, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> In n Out burgers blows goats! And they donate to the same anti gay hate organizations that chik fil a does.



America has so many fast food chains. How do they even survive if they all compete with each other!
We have... four? Burger King, McDonalds, KFC and Wimpy's.



mcjoel said:


> Time to get tons of hate.  I don't like pokemon  its the same thing over and over again Its boring has been since  ruby/and sapphire



Mario is the same thing over and over, shooters are the same exact thing over and over... Doesn't mean they have no value (except shooters; they suck :v )


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 16, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> Time to get tons of hate.  I don't like pokemon its the same thing over and over again Its boring has been since ruby/and sapphire


So is every long-running videogame series ever. Although Pokemon actually changes more than games like FIFA and Call Of Duty.


----------



## Zeus Juice (Jul 16, 2014)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W2EZZVW7jjQ

i agree with this.


----------



## Zeus Juice (Jul 16, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> Time to get tons of hate. I don't like pokemon its the same thing over and over again Its boring has been since ruby/and sapphire





Metal slug. Nobody gives a damn that metal slug is just the same game over and over again. Metal slug makes my dick rock hard.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 16, 2014)

Zeus Juice said:


> Metal slug. Nobody gives a damn that metal slug is just the same game over and over again. Metal slug makes my dick rock hard.


Hard as an actual metal slug?


----------



## Zeus Juice (Jul 16, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Hard as an actual metal slug?



If you came over to my house I could show you~~~~~

Oh god what have I done.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 16, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> America has so many fast food chains. How do they even survive if they all compete with each other!
> We have... four? Burger King, McDonalds, KFC and Wimpy's.



Because American stereotypes says that Americans are fat lazy bastards who hate cooking.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 16, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Because American stereotypes says that Americans are fat lazy bastards who hate cooking.


Stereotypes are terrible.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jul 16, 2014)

That's just a stereotype. Some stereotypes are awesome.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 16, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Because American stereotypes says that Americans are fat lazy bastards *who hate cooking*.



I love cooking.  By extension, that would seem to be an unpopular opinion... according to American stereotypes.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 16, 2014)

Roose Hurro said:


> I love cooking.  By extension, that would seem to be an unpopular opinion... according to American stereotypes.



I do too, but I just can't cook, and I hate having to cook for like, my brother or dad lol


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 16, 2014)

Let me put it this way:  My character Deen loves to throw barbecues, so he'll find any excuse to do so.  Just took my own BBQ "love" and tacked it onto him, though personally I haven't BBQed anything in way too many years.  But I still love to eat the stuff.


----------



## xKraedyn (Jul 19, 2014)

Call me a Scrooge, but I hate Christmas.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 19, 2014)

XCountryBoyX68w said:


> Call me a Scrooge, but *I hate Christmas*.



Why?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 19, 2014)

Roose Hurro said:


> Why?



Because he's scrooge.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 20, 2014)

I like the new X-COM better than Xenonauts.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 20, 2014)

Roose Hurro said:


> Why?



Because people 'suddenly' go good, when they should be doing it all year long


----------



## Feste (Jul 20, 2014)

Roose Hurro said:


> Why?



Hey, not everyone who doesn't celebrate Christmas likes being bored with nothing to do. Then, again, I go the old Chinese-and-movie route. Wolf of Wall Street: Best Christmas ever!


----------



## MuddyLight (Jul 20, 2014)

I think spiders are pretty cute.

@ Below: Yeah, you're right! Fixed. ; )


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't have to eat fruit and veggies to survive - because I do this and still am fine - don't get why the family still encourages it.


MuddyLight said:


> I really love spiders.
> 
> I don't like music as much as most people. I mean if it's there then I don't mind listening to it (usually), but I don't actively seek it out and couldn't give you a favourite artist. I'm just impartial to it.
> 
> ...


Half of these are a part of a list - not opinions - just saying.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 20, 2014)

I uh... didn't think the movie The Shining did much justice to the book.

Not saying I didn't like it though, but after reading the book I felt somewhat disappointed at how it was done.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 20, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I uh... didn't think the movie The Shining did much justice to the book.
> 
> Not saying I didn't like it though, but after reading the book I felt somewhat disappointed at how it was done.



I must agree that the movie was rather different from the book. But its one of those rare times when that's a benefit.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 20, 2014)

Feste said:


> Hey, not everyone who doesn't celebrate Christmas likes being bored with nothing to do. Then, again, I go the old Chinese-and-movie route. Wolf of Wall Street: Best Christmas ever!


Die Hard is best xmas movie!


----------



## Feste (Jul 20, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Die Hard is best xmas movie!



I completely agree....but I usually prefer Kiss Kiss Bang Bang.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 20, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I uh... didn't think the movie The Shining did much justice to the book.
> 
> Not saying I didn't like it though, but after reading the book I felt somewhat disappointed at how it was done.



If it makes you feel any better Stephen King doesn't like it that much either.

On-topic: I don't think TVTropes is 100% terrible.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 20, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> On-topic: I don't think TVTropes is 100% terrible.



If your dislike stems from its ability to not only waste hours of your time, but make you too aware of narrative tools to enjoy fiction, I could agree.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 20, 2014)

Bad Dragon is pretty creepy


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 20, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I uh... didn't think the movie The Shining did much justice to the book.
> 
> Not saying I didn't like it though, but after reading the book I felt somewhat disappointed at how it was done.



I feel issued about seeing the film because of that, I liked the book much and I don't want to feel dissapointed


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 20, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I feel issued about seeing the film because of that, I liked the book much and I don't want to feel dissapointed



In a lot of ways it was accurate, but... Tony =( what did they do to Tony? That is what ruins it for me.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 20, 2014)

Saint Louis and Chicago barbecue is shit.

Unrelated note, I liked the days that everyone asthmatic had to stay indoors for when the farmers of northern Mexico would burn their fields every spring.That freed up some of the playground equipment when the DDT and gasoline-laced smog came rolling across the Rio Grande.

The last year I remember seeing it was in 2008, when I climbed Emory Peak in southwest Texas, and Mexico looked like Mordor with the huge plume of smoke rising from it. Oobie sunt, man. Oobie sunt.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 20, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> If your dislike stems from its ability to not only waste hours of your time, but make you too aware of narrative tools to enjoy fiction, I could agree.



Naw. I think it's community is abominable, it's fandom obsession is irritating, many of its tropes are completely stupid and the site is run by manchildren.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh yea, last year on christmas I got drunk/high in a car with friends and vandalized(graffiti) a church, that was a good Xmas. Fuck you yisus.


----------



## Rekel (Jul 21, 2014)

I didn't like _Anchorman_.... or _Red Dawn_ (both of them). Or _The Butterfly Effect_ or _Law-Abiding Citizen_ or _The Thirteenth Floor_.

Hi, movie critic here!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 21, 2014)

Rekel said:


> I didn't like _Anchorman_.... or _Red Dawn_ (both of them). Or _The Butterfly Effect_ or _Law-Abiding Citizen_ or _The Thirteenth Floor_.
> 
> Hi, movie critic here!



Please stay forever. We need more people with good taste in movies. u.u


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 21, 2014)

Rekel said:


> *I didn't like Anchorman*.... or _Red Dawn_ (both of them). Or _The Butterfly Effect_ or _Law-Abiding Citizen_ or _The Thirteenth Floor_.
> 
> Hi, movie critic here!



...Wasn't aware this was an unpopular opinion >.<


----------



## Phuseos (Jul 21, 2014)

You want an unpopular opinion? I don't like TLOZ:OOT. ALTTP is way more enjoyable for me.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 21, 2014)

... I liked scary movie 5 :| But I was reaaaaaaally high, it's the only way of seeing those films I guess


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 21, 2014)

Phuseos said:


> You want an unpopular opinion? I don't like TLOZ:OOT. ALTTP is way more enjoyable for me.


Have you seen Egoraptor's recent Sequelitis, by any chance?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 21, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> ... I liked scary movie 5 :| But I was reaaaaaaally high, it's the only way of seeing those films I guess



I find Meet the Spartans watchable, and I think that alone wins the thread.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Well I have one...

This is probably going to sound like a sci fi dystopia...or like a really shitty idea to some, but I've been thinking

What if it was normal for societies to 'tie peoples tubes'...as a way to reduce population influx and accidental pregnancies. 

I mean...it could get rid of the abortion debate. When people are really ready to have children they can go to the doctor and have them artificially inseminated...or give the couple a vial of the husbands sperm and have at it *shrug*

Sure it's 'not natural', but in America we circumsize all babies for some reason...lots of cultures do fine with uncut penises. That's natural. Yet we dont do it.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 22, 2014)

^ On that topic, I also reckon (not saying that we SHOULD do this, more that it might be better) if something like this was applied, and people had to apply for permission from a government faction to have a child (hey, this would make a few more jobs too).

Think about it, the trouble that couples have to go to, to get cleared to adopt? The trouble that... a family had to go to, to adopt a cat from a shelter? When we adopted our cats, people from the shelter had to come out to where we lived to make sure it was a healthy environment to have cats. Yet... people can fire out kids - create and be responsible for *human lives* - left right and centre, without any sort of clearance?


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 22, 2014)

Programming is for nerds who are bad at both math and science and spent their college days watching anime. They end up groveling to their computer science/computer engineering overlords until their job is outsourced to someone overseas who has better skills and will work for less than six figures. If you like computers and like to keep a job, go to computer science and engineering, NOT programming or IT. The former have much better job security and you are paid a lot to solve problems. An you can do the programming a lot better, too, since you would understand most of the really lower-level stuff.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 22, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Because people 'suddenly' go good, when they should be doing it all year long



This goes without saying.

On Topic:  I like Rush Limbaugh.  He's funny, and he's written two very popular children's books, so far.


----------



## Casual Cat (Jul 22, 2014)

Roose Hurro said:


> This goes without saying.
> 
> On Topic:  I like Rush Limbaugh.  He's funny, and he's written two very popular children's books, so far.



Oh I didn't know rush was also an accompolished children's auth- hey wait a minute.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 22, 2014)

I really liked Freddy got Fingered. I can't lie about that. It's genius.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 22, 2014)

Casual Cat said:


> Oh I didn't know rush was also an accompolished children's auth- *hey wait a minute*.



Minute's up...


----------



## Casual Cat (Jul 22, 2014)

Roose Hurro said:


> Minute's up...



Wow, I totally thought you were just taking a jab at him.

That's... kind of sweet actually.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jul 22, 2014)

I enjoyed the Twilight BOOKS.


----------



## Feste (Jul 22, 2014)

21 Jump Street does not work for me. From the middle on, it's ok, but I cannot handle them when they're in high school at the beginning and then again as cops. Yes, I know that's part of the point, but you need to either go all out ridiculous or go straight, and they really don't achieve that ridiculousness until the middle. The jokes are clever, but for the first half it just makes me cringe.

Also, Obvious Child ends in a believable and mature way for me. I'm not so sure why people think its so strange, but most of my friends do.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 22, 2014)

Historical revisionism: Now for kids!


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jul 23, 2014)

Jabberwocky said:


> I enjoyed the Twilight BOOKS.



The general story is... okay, but didn't it bother you that the books were edited as well as a fanfiction?


----------



## Fyresale (Jul 23, 2014)

Dunno if it's really unpopular or not, but Bob's Burgers reeeeeeaaaaaaaally isn't that great of a TV show. I don't understand all the praise it gets.



Feste said:


> 21 Jump Street does not work for me. From the middle on, it's ok, but I cannot handle them when they're in high school at the beginning and then again as cops. Yes, I know that's part of the point, but you need to either go all out ridiculous or go straight, and they really don't achieve that ridiculousness until the middle. The jokes are clever, but for the first half it just makes me cringe.


The beginning part where there in high school was really "meh" in my book too, but from the police academy graduation scene onwards, I thought the humor was pretty well laid-out.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 23, 2014)

Fyresale said:


> Dunno if it's really unpopular or not, but Bob's Burgers reeeeeeaaaaaaaally isn't that great of a TV show. I don't understand all the praise it gets.



I'll admit, it's better than I expected for a show that was titled "Bob's Burgers".


----------



## Misomie (Jul 23, 2014)

On the tube-tying thing, both sexes should have it done then and kids should be created in labs. It's superior in many ways. No loss of work due to pregnancy, perfect balance of nutrition for the baby, no exposure to harsh chemicals (smokers, city smog, pesticides, pain meds, ect), clean birth, no pain, and no unwanted pregnancies, therefore no unwanted children. It's flawless in every way. There could be a government program that makes it affordable to even lower classed families. It will prevent people from making the decision of pro-choice or pro-life. Birth Control will be renamed to other medicines to help with what they currently do (for those not taking them for child prevention). You'll only have those that claim it's not natural. Screw them. They'd rather a baby be born to an alcoholic than have the perfect start to life and therefore best chance to succeed.


----------



## Fyresale (Jul 23, 2014)

Lobar said:


> I'll admit, it's better than I expected for a show that was titled "Bob's Burgers".


If that's really saying a lot.
If I hear Louise shout literally any two or three syllables again, I'm likely to have an aneurysm.


----------



## tisr (Jul 23, 2014)

Misomie said:


> On the tube-tying thing, both sexes should have it done then and kids should be created in labs. It's superior in many ways. No loss of work due to pregnancy, perfect balance of nutrition for the baby, no exposure to harsh chemicals (smokers, city smog, pesticides, pain meds, ect), clean birth, no pain, and no unwanted pregnancies, therefore no unwanted children. It's flawless in every way. There could be a government program that makes it affordable to even lower classed families. It will prevent people from making the decision of pro-choice or pro-life. Birth Control will be renamed to other medicines to help with what they currently do (for those not taking them for child prevention). You'll only have those that claim it's not natural. Screw them. They'd rather a baby be born to an alcoholic than have the perfect start to life and therefore best chance to succeed.



Do you even Brave New World


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 23, 2014)

I kinda didn't like Sonic Genreation. I liked it for the music and maybe some stages, but I just didn't like it for anything else. The classic sonic isn't as classic as I thought it would be. My brother did all of the modern stages (cause he sucked at classic) and I did all the classic (cause I REALLY suck at modern) and we still haven't beaten the final boss because fuck final bosses. I stopped caring to fight final bosses since Sonic Secret Rings.

More stuffs: I really liked sonic secret rings and unleashed. I HATED sonic colors that shit is hard. I don't care for sonic's new voice actor in fact, I don't like any of them. I even miss tail's whiny girl voice because I'm old school. I like Big the cat for some reason (don't have one currently I just do).  I spend more time in the chao garden than actually playing the game.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jul 23, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> The general story is... okay, but didn't it bother you that the books were edited as well as a fanfiction?



of course it bothered me. I just decided to not give a shit.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2014)

Misomie said:


> On the tube-tying thing, both sexes should have it done then and kids should be created in labs. It's superior in many ways. No loss of work due to pregnancy, perfect balance of nutrition for the baby, no exposure to harsh chemicals (smokers, city smog, pesticides, pain meds, ect), clean birth, no pain, and no unwanted pregnancies, therefore no unwanted children. It's flawless in every way. There could be a government program that makes it affordable to even lower classed families. It will prevent people from making the decision of pro-choice or pro-life. Birth Control will be renamed to other medicines to help with what they currently do (for those not taking them for child prevention). You'll only have those that claim it's not natural. Screw them. They'd rather a baby be born to an alcoholic than have the perfect start to life and therefore best chance to succeed.



...what you are talking about is not possible, and would also constitute a human rights violation. Have you been watching Gatica?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 23, 2014)

^ I dunno, I saw it in a different way.

To make this program free for those who can't afford it otherwise, there certainly wouldn't be enough money to make this happen. There would have to be a tax hike of some undisclosed amount, which would cause an uproar especially in people who feel it's pointless when they could do it at home for free. And people who don't want kids at all? They're pouring more of their tax money into something that doesn't affect them at all. And god knows what the tax hike would do to the economy-ecology if that was the case.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 23, 2014)

Casual Cat said:


> Wow, I totally thought you were just taking a jab at him.
> 
> *That's... kind of sweet actually.*


If I'm remembering right, Rush refers to himself as a "Big fuzzball."



Lobar said:


> *Historical revisionism*: Now for kids!


Pot calling the Kettle black... otherwise known as:  Pics, or it didn't happen.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> ^ I dunno, I saw it in a different way.
> 
> To make this program free for those who can't afford it otherwise, there certainly wouldn't be enough money to make this happen. There would have to be a tax hike of some undisclosed amount, which would cause an uproar especially in people who feel it's pointless when they could do it at home for free. And people who don't want kids at all? They're pouring more of their tax money into something that doesn't affect them at all. And god knows what the tax hike would do to the economy-ecology if that was the case.



I think, more concerning, is the ethics of turning reproduction from a democratised affair into an autocratic one. Systematically bottle-necking the gene pool could have much more profound consequences than the severity of the problems such a program would initially set out to resolve.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 23, 2014)

That's something I hadn't considered. Would striving to have a child like that be linked to some genes more than others?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> That's something I hadn't considered. Would striving to have a child like that be linked to some genes more than others?



I don't know, but if you did force a large sample to become infertile, and only permit them to have progeny when certain criteria are met, then those criteria will almost inevitably have some genetic influence. 

For example we might find that the ruling government decides to eliminate breast cancer genes by not permitting the implantation of any embryo containing genes associated with the disorder. There may be no known function of the deleterious genes. 
However, once a larger fraction is removed from the gene pool it becomes apparent that they conferred increased immunity to influenza, resulting in many deaths. 

Essentially what we have is a 'master race' problem, because the situation is one of eugenics.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm actually for the removal of some genetic disorders. If they could choose the healthiest egg and sperm to create the best result that'd be awesome. I diubt a master race will form because diversity in the population is needed.Then again my scenario is some crazy way-in-the-future sci-fi thing. Never intended it to apply to modern time. Human rights might also be different along with the economy. I dunno, it just seems so superior and healthier in general.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I'm actually for the removal of some genetic disorders. If they could choose the healthiest egg and sperm to create the best result that'd be awesome. I diubt a master race will form because diversity in the population is needed.Then again my scenario is some crazy way-in-the-future sci-fi thing. Never intended it to apply to modern time. Human rights might also be different along with the economy. I dunno, it just seems so superior and healthier in general.



I don't think a population without genetic disorder is actually possible. 

If you think of the situation as a huge simultaneous equation, in which not only all genes within each person must coexist without resulting in a substantial defect, but there must be a large diversity of such archetypes to resist pathogens etc and they must all be able to hybridise indefinitely without any deleterious combinations and resist all mutation to produce deleterious genes or genes with the potential to be deleterious but which are also linked to beneficial traits...it is not a simultaneous equation with a solution. 

We could intervene at the gamete level to evade double-doses of recessive kill genes, but this kind of selection may have other inadvertent effects [maybe it would still be worth it...it wouldn't destroy all genetic disease though].


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 23, 2014)

I think that all people who advocate eugenics should be sterilized.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 23, 2014)

Torrijos-sama said:


> I think that all people who advocate eugenics should be sterilized.


Such a hypocritical statement.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 23, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Such a hypocritical statement.


Add people who don't understand irony to that list as well.


EDIT: Actually, let them have kids, who turn around and advocate euthanasia of the elderly.


----------



## Rekel (Jul 27, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Please stay forever. We need more people with good taste in movies. u.u



I don't plan on going anywhere. 



AlexxxLupo said:


> ...Wasn't aware this was an unpopular opinion >.<



I know quite a few people, and of them only _one _person also thought it was stupid, and we both actually saw it at the same time. From what I've seen, most people really liked it, including critics. It even got relatively high ratings on IMDb and Metacritic. 

Roger Ebert liked it, too, and I don't know why. :I it had funny parts, but SO many jokes fell flat (IMO) that the good ones didn't make it a likable film.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 27, 2014)

One thing is for sure: Second anchorman was shit. But this thread is for opinions, not facts.


----------



## Machine (Jul 27, 2014)

bad post.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 27, 2014)

When it comes to astronaut films I've seen, I liked Europa Report better than Gravity. Gravity was just meh, it kind of moved too fast.


----------



## Feste (Jul 27, 2014)

Chipotle isn't really that good. I've never had a burrito there where the rice, meat, etc. is evenly spread out; they use way too much guac; and while their meat is better it's usually overcooked. While they have decent tacos, I honestly prefer the burritos at Moe's to the ones at Chipotle.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 27, 2014)

Honestly, I don't like it when people say "guac" or "pico". You can use the full damn word, or series of words, America.


----------



## Rekel (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh. I also thought _Man of Steel _was shitty. But, I guess that's an opinion that's kinda split down the middle.

And I saw _Lucy _last night. Shitty as well.


----------



## Casual Cat (Jul 28, 2014)

Feste said:


> Chipotle isn't really that good. I've never had a burrito there where the rice, meat, etc. is evenly spread out; they use way too much guac; and while their meat is better it's usually overcooked. While they have decent tacos, I honestly prefer the burritos at Moe's to the ones at Chipotle.



I managed a moe's for two years.

Don't eat there, the food is garbage. >__>


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 28, 2014)

NerdyMunk said:


> When it comes to astronaut films I've seen, I liked Europa Report better than Gravity. Gravity was just meh, it kind of moved too fast.



I stopped watching gravity when the impossible physics started.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 28, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I stopped watching gravity when the impossible physics started.



Opening credits?

Seriously, I'm less than disinterested in seeing that movie, I actively avoid seeing it. All I saw was Hollywood Space in the trailers, promotional material and some other bits an pieces, yet everyone was fawning at it as if it was a documentary.

Moon, Red Planet, Apollo 18 ect. are more realistic despite revolving around (sci-fi spoilers ahead) 



Spoiler



clones, oxygen-farting exploding ticks and moon rock lobsters


 respectively.,


----------



## Sharpguard (Jul 28, 2014)

I think the idea of having words we can't use (slurs or "bad words) is fucking stupid.
I don't like the Ramones or the Dead Kennedys that much.
I think the creation of the nation state is the worst thing humanity has ever done.
I think people are WAY too hard on the socially awkward and outcasts.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 28, 2014)

Rekel said:


> I saw _Lucy _last night. Shitty as well.



Maybe you weren't watching it with %100 of your brain :V


----------



## Rekel (Jul 29, 2014)

Hah xD

Or the writer just didn't create the movie with 100% of their brain.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 29, 2014)

Rekel said:


> Hah xD
> 
> Or the writer just didn't create the movie with 100% of their brain.



I guess my unpopular opinion was that I was actually kinda interested in the movie.
I think I was more interested in the idea of it I guess.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 29, 2014)

Rekel said:


> Hah xD
> 
> Or the writer just didn't create the movie with 100% of their brain.



Well it is Luc Besson we're talking about. Movie's equivalent of David Cage, but in reverse (Cage wants to do movies, but does games instead while Besson makes movies that are just non-interactive games). At least 5th Element was cool.


----------



## Rekel (Jul 30, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I guess my unpopular opinion was that I was actually kinda interested in the movie.
> I think I was more interested in the idea of it I guess.



I was interested, too (even though it's completely false, it's neato). What killed it for me, though, was that just about everything was blown WAYY out of proportion. Not to mention all the small things that bothered me, like the way she was using the computers. No standard laptop is fast enough to pull up as many windows as she did in such a short amount of time, and what the hell was she doing when she was on the plane with two computers? She was pounding away at the keyboards, but the screens only showed nonsense -- the director probably just told the editors to put something on the screens that "looked super techy" just to make viewers think she was mega smart or something. Nope.

There's a lot more than that, though. It was just... I dunno. Kinda dumb. I was at least hoping to see it for eye candy, but she didn't even wreck many things with her brain deal.



RedLeFrench said:


> Well it is Luc Besson we're talking about. Movie's equivalent of David Cage, but in reverse (Cage wants to do movies, but does games instead while Besson makes movies that are just non-interactive games). At least 5th Element was cool.



I actually never saw _The Fifth Element. _I have, however, seen _LÃ©on: The Professional. _I enjoyed that film, but I feel it's overrated. Same thing with _Taken_, to be honest. :|


----------



## Kosdu (Jul 30, 2014)

I do not think I would enjoy a movie such as Lucy, if only for the fact it is based on such a silly and just plain false premise. It's the same as the purge and stuff.... I guess I'm just a critic. A bad one.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 30, 2014)

The Fifth Element was about as entertaining as a college student's fever dream through a techno hall of mirrors. There was a lot of pretty, well choreographed and shot scenes, with very little in the ways of a substantive story, as much as it was a bombardment of the weird.

I did like it, though. It was like Dr. Seuss' Blade Runner.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm a Christian. And they seem to be hated a lot around here, or it is just a very vocal group of people who hates them.


----------



## Rekel (Jul 31, 2014)

I was raised Mormon. 

Never again. :v


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 31, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I'm a Christian. And they seem to be hated a lot around here, or it is just a very vocal group of people who hates them.



I don't hate you, I just hate everything you believe in.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jul 31, 2014)

I think one of the biggest health problems facing modern societies isn't specifically smoking/junk foods, but lack of self-control. (Obviously education and money are factors too.)

 People just don't know when to stop or how to motivate themselves to change a habit, but everyone just yells for junk food to be made with healthly ingredients, as though nothing is possible until that somehow happens. :/

 Not sure how you could encourage personal motivation in schools, maybe teaching kids to find a personal mantra to keep focused?


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Jul 31, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I don't hate you, I just hate everything you believe in.



Oh, well, I feel better now... I think? Anyway, I though you hated Christians based on what I've read before. Either way, you are entitled to your own opinion. And I don't think anything less of people who are Atheists.


----------



## Casual Cat (Aug 2, 2014)

You're all going to think that I'm some sort of horrible person, but:


I _*h*__*ate*_ pokemon. Well, not the franchise, that shit's cool. But the games? Ughhhh. Party-based RPGs like that were never my cup of tea, because I hate grinding with a passion. And that's all pokemon was to me. Grinding for hours until you could beat a trainer or a gym, then grinding some more and maybe catching some (admittedly cool) more pokemon that you then also had to grind. It was just never fun to me. I really, really tried to like it, too, considering all my friends were super super into it.

...I'll just stick to watching the animu and looking at the art, _thankyouverymuch._


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 2, 2014)

Casual Cat said:


> Grinding for hours until you could beat a trainer or a gym



git gud

It's all about the movesets.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 2, 2014)

Casual Cat said:


> You're all going to think that I'm some sort of horrible person, but:
> 
> 
> I _*h*__*ate*_ pokemon. Well, not the franchise, that shit's cool. But the games? Ughhhh. Party-based RPGs like that were never my cup of tea, because I hate grinding with a passion. And that's all pokemon was to me. Grinding for hours until you could beat a trainer or a gym, then grinding some more and maybe catching some (admittedly cool) more pokemon that you then also had to grind. It was just never fun to me. I really, really tried to like it, too, considering all my friends were super super into it.
> ...



I don't think you're horrible. In fact you enlightened me what pokemon really is. I spent my entire life mindlessly playing the same thing over and over again. I will continue to do so, but I stopped liking the franchise. Anime? No. Toys. Not anymore. Music. Sticking with the oldies. I'm on the road to Viridian city!


----------



## GreenNonic (Aug 2, 2014)

i am unable to play "open world map" games, i generally just wander around aimlessly because i have a million missions to do but no clear path which gives me a weird feeling, i would much rather be told where to go, and go do that , and then pick up the next mission ..like in dead space. 

  i have a lot of opinions no one agrees with me on , it's my opinion Voting is useless, i think the people in charge pick who they want to be the president and let us pretend to vote on it so we don't get upset. it's a secret vote, so not a single person that votes actually knows what happens once they vote, they could toss them in the trash bin, and be all like "well "soandso" won with the majority of votes, tah dah! no one can check and see for sure since it's secret, that's  just my opinion. 

  It's also my opinion people who bitch at me for how i type a paragraph because they are lazy ass reader have no business being in a online text based chat forum type thing. just my opinion. if it bothers people so much why don't they just stop reading, and move on, i do not need to know about how they feel, obviously i am not going to suddenly start typing correctly because they complained to me about it.

I never liked WoW, and i also agree penis's are weird, even though i have one and we are friends: i also do not like dubstep very much, sorry.


----------



## GreenNonic (Aug 2, 2014)

i like mmo's, i used to play several but one of them got closed and i just quit playing because i liked it a lot, but hardly anyone knows what it was.


----------



## GreenNonic (Aug 2, 2014)

i do not think you can motivate people from school, everyone is different, what motivates one child will hurt another one, you could end up causing mental damage in part of the school kids and the other part would be awesome. 

Our food in general is in need of drastic change, what we call "healthy" food is probably not at all, the stuff they use to make something stay fresh for a year is probably no good for you to put into your body, and no one can afford 5 bucks a dozen for eggs, so people buy shit food to eat between the "good" foods because most of everyone is poor-ish, like most families can not afford what it would cost to cook 3 healthy meals a day, so i think they generally eat one or two, and part way thru the week they eat totally bad foods, I'm sure something could be done though 

i quit smoking a few years back, it was very easy for me, a lot of people say it's very hard , i think i was lucky. but yea, self control is why most of the planet has problems, if everyone had self control there would be less crimes, and all medications would be over the counter., just imagine how nice it would be to walk into a walgreens and buy a bottle of antibiotics when you have a tooth ache , or Vicodin. currently everyone would sell them or OD on them because they are dumb. i always end up with left over pills because i take pain pills when I'm in pain, and when I'm not, i don't , it's amazing.


----------



## GreenNonic (Aug 2, 2014)

oh yea, it's also my opinion any organized  religion is most likely incorrect, one of the biggest problems i had as a child growing up , with religion is..there is so many of them, and all of them say they are right, and everyone else is wrong..how does one decide which one is right and which one is wrong, because choosing wrong normally ends with you suffering for eternity . 

eventually i just decided if money is invaled with said religion in any way, they are not what i am looking for. if they have power of any kind, also not what i am looking for, because money and power corrupts humans, without fail, so in my view if it's in there then part or all of it is corrupt and can not be trusted.

Now, generally believing in somthing like religion is not bad at all, it's probably good, and in the end even if christians are totally wrong about everything the worst it can do is make one attempt to lead a good honest life and try not to screw up as much as they can which is great imo. if everyone else is wrong though , we are in big trouble. just my opinion


----------



## King Dead (Aug 2, 2014)

Casual Cat said:


> You're all going to think that I'm some sort of horrible person, but:
> 
> 
> I _*h*__*ate*_ pokemon. Well, not the franchise, that shit's cool. But the games? Ughhhh. Party-based RPGs like that were never my cup of tea, because I hate grinding with a passion. And that's all pokemon was to me. Grinding for hours until you could beat a trainer or a gym, then grinding some more and maybe catching some (admittedly cool) more pokemon that you then also had to grind. It was just never fun to me. I really, really tried to like it, too, considering all my friends were super super into it.
> ...


Yeah, unless you really like grinding it's prolly better to just level up your starter until it's so high nothing can stop it, and if it somehow can, you catch a pokemon to play to type(unless you're in Gen1 and fighting Sabrina, then you're boned).


----------



## RabidLynx (Aug 2, 2014)

never got into pokemon. Was never interested.

OT- TF2; 
1. Ubering a spy can be very useful.
2. As a battle medic myself, I think battle medics are awesome.
3. Battle medics don't deserve the hate. It's the damn Demoknights that do.
4. CONGA TAUNT IS BEST THING THAT EVER HAPPENED TO THIS GAME :V
Nah but seriously, I really don't mind the conga taunt. Remember, this is TF2, not COD, you don't have to be serious all the time :3


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 2, 2014)

...randomly thought of this now,but I was wondering if there are any porn sites where people fuck in cosplay. Bonus if they do it in character. 

I would watch that.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 2, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...randomly thought of this now,but I was wondering if there are any porn sites where people fuck in cosplay. Bonus if they do it in character.
> 
> I would watch that.



 I'm sure there's plenty. Internets have everything. If you can't find any you're probably not trying hard enough.


----------



## RabidLynx (Aug 2, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...randomly thought of this now,but I was wondering if there are any porn sites where people fuck in cosplay. Bonus if they do it in character.
> 
> I would watch that.



I haven't actually thought about that before. I'm not sure, but if not the closest thing would be Fanfiction.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 3, 2014)

GreenNonic said:


> i like mmo's, i used to play several but one of them got closed and i just quit playing because i liked it a lot, but hardly anyone knows what it was.



What was it? I only ask because I had a similar experience several years ago with a beloved MMO.

OK this is the only post I've made in here so far that I reckon I will get truly eaten alive for, but here goes.

I love Allen Gregory.

...And Jonah Hill.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 3, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> What was it? I only ask because I had a similar experience several years ago with a beloved MMO.
> 
> OK this is the only post I've made in here so far that I reckon I will get truly eaten alive for, but here goes.
> 
> ...



I love the idea of Allen Gregory,  if that helps.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 3, 2014)

Unpopular opinion. I don't really care for gun rights/guns and I hate human rights activists in general. I'm just like "fuck you, keep me out of your political bullshit. I don't have to support everything you do and you'll never force me to". I just don't like politics/SJWs, they frustrate me and they feel very intrusive.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 3, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I just don't like politics/SJWs, they frustrate me and they feel very intrusive.



That's an unpopular opinion?


----------



## Fernin (Aug 4, 2014)

I believe every US citizen should be educated on firearms use and safety from a young age. 

I believe motorcycle filtering should be legal in every state. 

I believe religious institutions should pay taxes like every other business.

I believe the religious indoctrination of children is pretty much a crime and should not be allowed at all, that religious propaganda should be illegal in children's programming the same way advertising is.

I believe no politician should hold ANY seat for more than 5 years.

I believe any religious connection should bar you from political office.

I believe a single payer health care system is better than the bullshit in the US right now.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 4, 2014)

They ought to stick to a single "dress code" when they build new houses in urban places, rather than just building a bunch of cheap houses that look nothing alike. Seriously, it's damn ugly and sticks right out. I'm kinda surprised that they can build stuff that sticks out so much.


----------



## Rekel (Aug 4, 2014)

I hate eggnog.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't like modern games that mimic the old 8-bit style.
It makes the developers look like they're trying to cut corners and pass it off as art.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 5, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I don't like modern games that mimic the old 8-bit style.
> It makes the developers look like they're trying to cut corners and pass it off as art.



Pixel art is really a good thing for lone devs. It's a way for smaller teams and one-man-armies to actually get some work done. I mean what are they supposed to do, model, rig, and mocap 3D assets all by themselves, AND program the entire game?

---

What I _don't_ like are games that treat their pixelated style as if it's a selling point. LE RETRO FAD GAME PLS BUY. "Indie" is not a genre, and neither is "Pixel".


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 5, 2014)

Gibby said:


> LE RETRO FAD GAME PLS BUY. "Indie" is not a genre, and neither is "Pixel".



what even who came up with pixel as a genre. its an art style.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 5, 2014)

Jabberwocky said:


> what even who came up with pixel as a genre. its an art style.



Gamers can be idiots sometimes.

Pixel platformer is somehow classed differently than other platformers by a lot of people.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 5, 2014)

Whoever decided that it was a good idea to drop accent marks from capital letters was an idiot, at least Quebec got something right.


----------



## Casual Cat (Aug 5, 2014)

Rekel said:


> I hate eggnog.



You arent putting enough alchohol in it, broski.

...just kidding no amount of alchohol could make that shit palatable.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 6, 2014)

Casual Cat said:


> You arent putting enough alchohol in it, broski.
> 
> ...just kidding no amount of alchohol could make that shit palatable.



What about 100%?


----------



## ms05 (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't like beer.  All my friends do, my dad and brother love talking about beer and micro brews.  It all tastes like paint to me.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 6, 2014)

ms05 said:


> I don't like beer.  All my friends do, my dad and brother love talking about beer and micro brews.  It all tastes like paint to me.



Well, the thing you need to know is, you are wrong.


----------



## Szhival (Aug 6, 2014)

I dislike alcohol.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2014)

I, personally, find video games boring.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 6, 2014)

Gibby said:


> Pixel art is really a good thing for lone devs. It's a way for smaller teams and one-man-armies to actually get some work done. I mean what are they supposed to do, model, rig, and mocap 3D assets all by themselves, AND program the entire game?
> 
> ---
> 
> What I _don't_ like are games that treat their pixelated style as if it's a selling point. LE RETRO FAD GAME PLS BUY. "Indie" is not a genre, and neither is "Pixel".


When it comes to 2D games, there are more styles than just pixels. Say, that Dust: An Elysian Tail game is 2D and made by an indie developer. And I really appreciate the effort they put into the graphics.
Though not indie, I'm also a fan of Behemoth's cartoony 2D artstyle in Castle Crashers and BattleBlock Theater.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 6, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> When it comes to 2D games, there are more styles than just pixels. Say, that Dust: An Elysian Tail game is 2D and made by an indie developer. And I really appreciate the effort they put into the graphics.
> Though not indie, I'm also a fan of Behemoth's cartoony 2D artstyle in Castle Crashers and BattleBlock Theater.



Not everyone who is capable of programming a good game can draw, let alone do proper good, smooth hand-drawn frame-by-frame animation. In fact, most of them cannot.

Skullgirls, another 2D game, cos well over $10,000 to animate a single character. The game was in development since 2009 before getting released in 2012, and it had a solid number of people working on it at once.

Dust also spent a long time in development.

Making top-tier art and animation as well as writing a game engine and programming/designing the game itself as a lone developer is highly impractical. Even devs who are working in teams still use pixel art if it means that their project becomes feasible.

An indie dev has a lot of sacrifices to make. It's very hard to work on a competent game whilst juggling a full-time job to support your living at the same time. They'd have to lose their job to make the game in a reasonable amount of time, but it also means they have _less time_ overall because they could be on the verge of losing the roof over their heads.


----------



## Rekel (Aug 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I, personally, find video games boring.



Now THAT'S saying something.


----------



## rastaeducation (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm an anarchist


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 6, 2014)

rastaeducation said:


> I'm an anarchist



dang dude, I can't handle this much edge

your gonna blow us all away if you aint careful

HECKA RAD


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2014)

All Belgians should be trained in Ninjitsu...just in case...

...only Belgians.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 6, 2014)

Gibby said:


> dang dude, I can't handle this much edge
> 
> your gonna blow us all away if you aint careful
> 
> HECKA RAD



What has anarchy to do with edge? ._.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> What has anarchy to do with edge? ._.



The typical anarchist stereotype is an insincere and snotty teenager who incorrectly believes that proclamations of their anarchistic beliefs are edgy, or indeed amount to anything really.


----------



## KyryK (Aug 6, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Well, the thing you need to know is, you are wrong.


Nope, he's 100 percent correct. Beer is the most Godawful beverage known to man. It either tastes like tobacco chewers spit or fermented piss, and that's if you're lucky. Cider, Vodka, Whiskey, Mead and Wine on the other hand are amazing. I honestly have no idea why people waste their time drinking beer. 


rastaeducation said:


> I'm an anarchist


Out of curiosity what branch of Anarchism do you adhere to?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 6, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Nope, he's 100 percent correct. Beer is the most Godawful beverage known to man. It either tastes like tobacco chewers spit or fermented piss, and that's if you're lucky. Cider, Vodka, Whiskey, Mead and Wine on the other hand are amazing. I honestly have no idea why people waste their time drinking beer.



The thousends of beer brands and people around the world disproves your theory, beer is the most popular drink in the world for a reason, because it's fucking amazing!


----------



## KyryK (Aug 6, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> The thousends of beer brands and people around the world disproves your theory, beer is the most popular drink in the world for a reason, because it's fucking amazing!


The only thing beer being the most popular drink in the world proves is that most people have terrible taste. Miley Cyrus and Justin Bieber are two of the most popular musicians in the world. Are they fucking amazing? No, they're fucking awful. The same thing applies to Budweiser, Heineken, Coors, Piswasser or any other pond-scum tasting fermented shit water you can think of.


----------



## Casual Cat (Aug 6, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> What about 100%?




Well then it's just rum.


Oh, and speaking of unpopular opinions,

I HATE RUM.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 7, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> The thousends of beer brands and people around the world disproves your theory, beer is the most popular drink in the world for a reason, because it's fucking amazing!



Beer is shit. You can keep your dirty bread water. I'll stick to vodka.


----------



## Gelaxy (Aug 7, 2014)

I think video games do cause violence, and personally, I find shooters and such sort of disgusting.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2014)

Gelaxy said:


> I think video games do cause violence, and personally, I find shooters and such sort of disgusting.



This opinion isn't unpopular. It is very popular opinion among certain demographics. 

I'm trying to read to see whether or not this assertion is correct, but cannot find a consensus, especially because the subject is so heavily politicised.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 7, 2014)

ms05 said:


> I don't like beer.  All my friends do, my dad and brother love talking about beer and micro brews.  It all tastes like paint to me.



Honestly, and this is gonna sound weird coming from the drunk fox, there are only a handful of beers I can actually tolerate, and they're all really dark beers (heavy lagers and stouts), anything else just tastes terrible to me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 7, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm trying to read to see whether or not this assertion is correct, but cannot find a consensus, especially because the subject is so heavily politicised.



I wish I could remember where I got this info from, but there was an experiment that showed violent video games do not spark aggression, but shitty mechanics and the lack of tutorials/manuals do and the feeling of not being "in control" during competitive games.

It's the lack of control and "fairness" in games. People get angry all the time in games like Quake, Counter-Strike, and other violent online competitive games, and get just as angry in similar games that have a lack of blood 'n' gore (even on altered versions of the same games that eliminate the graphic violence). People (idiots) destroy keyboards, discs, and monitors when playing those games despite them being colourful and gay. It can range from a sharp thump on the desk to kicking a cat across the room. One kid I knew was VERY violent and angry when getting his arse handed to him in Halo, and he was one person in a room of 6.

There are plenty of games that are rage material, and some of those are for kids. Like Croc: Legend of the Gobbos. Hard as nails for a kids' 3D Platforming Adventure.

It's not the themes and the visuals and the ideas that spark aggression, it's the design. And if it actually does "cause" violence, it's a separate problem. I've been playing violent video games ever since my dad started bringing them home when I was like 4 or 5, and I'm very quiet and reserved IRL with no aggressive tendencies to speak of. These other kids, though? Yep, entirely something else. Give them cutesy-wutesy Little Big Planet and you'll find them behaving the same way.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 7, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> The only thing beer being the most popular drink in the world proves is that most people have terrible taste. Miley Cyrus and Justin Bieber are two of the most popular musicians in the world. Are they fucking amazing? No, they're fucking awful. The same thing applies to Budweiser, Heineken, Coors, Piswasser or any other pond-scum tasting fermented shit water you can think of.



Yea, for like 2 years, nobody likes justin bieber anymore, nor miley, beer has been the most popular drink for hundreds of years and will continue to be.


----------



## Cocobanana (Aug 7, 2014)

Here's a short list:

Miley Cyrus' latest album is pretty fun (I love the way it mixes the two most hated genres of your typical 'educated' white person, urban and country)

I was disappointed by Guardians of the Galaxy

Kanye West is no bigger of a jerk than anyone else, famous or not

Songs aren't boring just because they're longer than 4 minutes and outside of the EDM genre

Political parties are more or less the same, so I wish when voting time comes around there was the option: 'trust people to rule themselves without grandstanding'

The spirit of religions are all the same, with the few differences based on environment and lack of understanding of how similar they are (hence fighting)

Life isn't fair and doesn't need to be (as in there is no way to measure fairness outside of too obvious things such as if two people get paid a similar amount)

We are most often to blame for our own problems and only make them worse by blaming other people, especially out loud


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 7, 2014)

I just found out miley cyrus has an album lol


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 7, 2014)

Gelaxy said:


> I think video games do cause violence, and personally, I find shooters and such sort of disgusting.



I'm fine with SOME violent video games...you know, like games that imitate war and are good guys against bad

However, I don't get grand theft auto at all. I mean, from my understanding, you're playing a criminal that steals peoples cars. Why is that enjoyable to play? Do people get satisfaction from doing crimes they can't do in their own personal lives?


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 7, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I'm fine with SOME violent video games...you know, like games that imitate war and are good guys against bad
> 
> However, I don't get grand theft auto at all. I mean, from my understanding, you're playing a criminal that steals peoples cars. Why is that enjoyable to play? Do people get satisfaction from doing crimes they can't do in their own personal lives?


Short answer? Yes. Longer answer: Gaming for me atleast is a way to escape the reality that we live in. What better stress reliever than gunning down a bunch of people :3


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 7, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I'm fine with SOME violent video games...you know, like games that imitate war and are good guys against bad
> 
> However, I don't get grand theft auto at all. I mean, from my understanding, you're playing a criminal that steals peoples cars. *Why is that enjoyable to play?* Do people get satisfaction from doing crimes they can't do in their own personal lives?



Flying cars cheat.
+ Super punches cheat
+ Bounty on your head cheat.
= Hours of endless fun playing trying to survive as long as possible.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 7, 2014)

Caesar sauce is good stuff


----------



## Feste (Aug 7, 2014)

Speaking of GTA, I like GTA for the stories. The portable version or fun for mindless violence, but I tend not to really do that too much in the console versions. Once I finish the story, I generally stop playing.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 7, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I'm fine with SOME violent video games...you know, like games that imitate war and are good guys against bad
> 
> However, I don't get grand theft auto at all. I mean, from my understanding, you're playing a criminal that steals peoples cars. Why is that enjoyable to play? Do people get satisfaction from doing crimes they can't do in their own personal lives?



This is why.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 8, 2014)

I like the Mass Effect 3 endings, and I feel people who believe in the "just different colors!" argument are fucking morons.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 8, 2014)

Cocobanana said:


> I was disappointed by Guardians of the Galaxy



I'm shocked. :v


----------



## Casual Cat (Aug 8, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> This is why.



Oh my god I had forgotten that you could do that in GTA, that video was the tits. The music it was set to was fucking perfect, too, though now I have this burning desire to watch 28 days later again for the 900th time.



On topic (and speaking of zombies): I think that the walking dead is a terrible terrible television show. It's a fucking soap opera.


...Comics were pretty rad, though.


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 8, 2014)

Casual Cat said:


> Oh my god I had forgotten that you could do that in GTA, that video was the tits. The music it was set to was fucking perfect, too, though now I have this burning desire to watch 28 days later again for the 900th time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I didn't get the hype either. I saw some of season two, and most of the time it was just drama, drama, drama, kill some zombies, drama, drama, cliffhanger.

I guess my unpopular opinion would be that energy drinks are good and delicious. xD


----------



## Casual Cat (Aug 8, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I guess my unpopular opinion would be that energy drinks are good and delicious. xD



Good? Oh yes.
Delicious? Ohhhh yes.
Good for you? No way in hell.


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 8, 2014)

Casual Cat said:


> Good? Oh yes.
> Delicious? Ohhhh yes.
> Good for you? No way in hell.


Who wants to live a long life anyways


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 8, 2014)

American standard is the one true accent. British and the like is just dandy crap.

And foreigners who can't get rid of their ugly mother tongue accents should get boots to their heads


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 8, 2014)

There is no standard American accent. This is the Quintessential Accent.


----------



## Casual Cat (Aug 8, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> American standard is the one true accent. British and the like is just dandy crap.
> 
> And foreigners who can't get rid of their ugly mother tongue accents should get boots to their heads



Come up to boston/providence/worcester and say american accents are nice.

I _dare_â€‹ you.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 8, 2014)

Casual Cat said:


> Come up to boston/providence/worcester and say american accents are nice.
> 
> I _dare_â€‹ you.


They _ah_. Theyah cleah and not hahd to undahstand at all, whereas most ovahseas accents out theah ah just fancy tangue rahlling crap.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 8, 2014)

Maybe we _like _our fancy tangue rahlling crap >:C


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 8, 2014)

I can't imagine how confusing and terrifying it must be to be lost on the northen rural parts of Engaland.

I've seen Sims characters speak more coherently than those buggers


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 8, 2014)

I've heard stories from my Southern Accent friends that, when they went up North, like, to DC or whatever, no one knew what they were saying lol


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 8, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> I can't imagine how confusing and terrifying it must be to be lost on the northen rural parts of Engaland.
> 
> I've seen Sims characters speak more coherently than those buggers



Fortunately I'm from the southeast, where we're all very eloquent, pip pip.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 8, 2014)

Fernin said:


> I like the Mass Effect 3 endings, and I feel people who believe in the "just different colors!" argument are fucking morons.



Are you talking about the original endings or the extended endings?


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 9, 2014)

I enjoy walking in the rain.
I actually find it kinda refreshing.


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 9, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I enjoy walking in the rain.
> I actually find it kinda refreshing.


I too love the rain xD this heat is killin' me though


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 9, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I enjoy walking in the rain.
> I actually find it kinda refreshing.



This is an unpopular opinion? The rain is the best. I wish it would rain here. :c


----------



## Kerocola (Aug 9, 2014)

Enjoying the rain and _walking _the rain are different.

I love the rain, provided I'm snuggled up inside and warm. But I hate, hate HATE walking in the rain. Even if you have an umbrella, you get uncomfortably "misted", my shoes get all wet...my backpack gets soaked and it makes you smell all musty


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 9, 2014)

Kerocola said:


> Enjoying the rain and _walking _the rain are different.
> 
> I love the rain, provided I'm snuggled up inside and warm. But I hate, hate HATE walking in the rain. Even if you have an umbrella, you get uncomfortably "misted", my shoes get all wet...my backpack gets soaked and it makes you smell all musty



I recall a night (wednesday or thurdays I think), I were with my brother both drunk as fuck and we were just walking in the street smoking pot and then the rain became more intense but it didn't matter we just bought more beer, smoked more pot and just walked in the rain, wet as fuck, it was nice.

So yea, have to walk in the rain can suck, but that time was really nice.

Here's a pic =)


----------



## Fernin (Aug 9, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Are you talking about the original endings or the extended endings?



I felt the original endings were OK, the EC endings better thanks to the elaboration. The Synthesis and Control endings stand as two of my favorite videogame endings ever.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 9, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> This is an unpopular opinion? The rain is the best. I wish it would rain here. :c



In that case my opinion is right for this thread. I hate the rain. I hate walking in it; I even panic when it drizzles. One drop of rain and I rush back home.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Aug 10, 2014)

This is more of an unpopular opinion for boys, but I really love the color pink. And I love the color purple even more.


----------



## Tsuikaya (Aug 10, 2014)

I got one, I think we should spend less on the mentally handicapped and put it to better use.  Well...  I don't hate them, I hate how much we spend on them, especially when I see them just going to a high school and such just to walk around doing nothing and getting taken to the McDonald's across the road every day.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 10, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> This is more of an unpopular opinion for boys, but I really love the color pink. And I love the color purple even more.


Strangely enough, I think that's actually quite a popular opinion in the furry fandom.
I like purple.


----------



## Tsuikaya (Aug 10, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Strangely enough, I think that's actually quite a popular opinion in the furry fandom.
> I like purple.



I'd have to rate purple as one of my least favorite colors, I do like pink though o.o


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 10, 2014)

Tsuikaya said:


> I'd have to rate purple as one of my least favorite colors, I do like pink though o.o


With that in mind, here's an unpopular opinion then- 
Orange is my favourite colour.


----------



## Tsuikaya (Aug 10, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> With that in mind, here's an unpopular opinion then-
> Orange is my favourite colour.



Orange is alright, I think blue is my favorite color.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 10, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> With that in mind, here's an unpopular opinion then-
> Orange is my favourite colour.



Orange is an awesome color! Pink burns my eyes as if I was staring at the sun. c: Midnight blue is my favorite, then black, and orange third.

I don't mind a little pink as long as it's paired with black. Then it looks pretty badass.


----------



## silver_foxfang (Aug 10, 2014)

The United States of America as it was intended is dead or was never there at all! We are just slave cash cows. when the time comes all the wealth will fly away in privet jets!


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 10, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Orange is an awesome color! Pink burns my eyes as if I was staring at the sun. c: Midnight blue is my favorite, then black, and orange third.
> 
> I don't mind a little pink as long as it's paired with black. Then it looks pretty badass.


My favourite thing about orange are its connotations.
As a colour, it's quite warm, optimistic, and lively. I find it interesting.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 10, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> My favourite thing about orange are its connotations.
> As a colour, it's quite warm, optimistic, and lively. I find it interesting.



I agree. The power of influence of orange really shows through with your avatar's color scheme. You could be conjuring a potion that can annihilate an entire country, but it makes me feel warm and content.


----------



## Tsuikaya (Aug 10, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I agree. The power of influence of orange really shows through with your avatar's color scheme. You could be conjuring a potion that can annihilate an entire country, but it makes me feel warm and content.



A bit of annihilation to a country never hurt anyone.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2014)

Tsuikaya said:


> I got one, I think we should spend less on the mentally handicapped and put it to better use.  Well...  I don't hate them, I hate how much we spend on them, especially when I see them just going to a high school and such just to walk around doing nothing and getting taken to the McDonald's across the road every day.



I had previously thought that diverse and specific care for the mentally disabled was important, and that cost cutting produced very real possibilities of improper care and abuse among vulnerable individuals, but your anecdote has overturned everything! It is the clearest argument I have yet seen to unilaterally decrease spending on all forms of mental disability, and its merits are unquestionable. 

O! The goods we could put this excess cash to. It is fantastically lucid that diverting money from care for the mentally disabled will fill our coffers without causing any considerable harm. Our prime concern should be scapegoating retarded children.


----------



## Tsuikaya (Aug 10, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I had previously thought that diverse and specific care for the mentally disabled was important, and that cost cutting produced very real possibilities of improper care and abuse among vulnerable individuals, but your anecdote has overturned everything! It is the clearest argument I have yet seen to unilaterally decrease spending on all forms of mental disability, and its merits are unquestionable.
> 
> O! The goods we could put this excess cash to. It is fantastically lucid that diverting money from care for the mentally disabled will fill our coffers without causing any considerable harm. Our prime concern should be scapegoating retarded children.



Sort of, while I do agree there are cases that can be salvaged, I mean more of the how much gets wasted on some areas within that group.  It's the fact that sometimes we are seeing things like "Oh this child will be born retarded, or be unable to fully experience life" but we allow them to just keep on draining the time and efforts and money that could benefit other groups so much more.  I admit I exaggerated a fair bit on my last post, so to take it so seriously was a bit much, but I do understand what you mean how there is a backlash to cutting off a fair portion of that money.  

While it is unethical to do this in an emotional sense, wouldn't it be in the right mind to benefit all of society by cutting something that merely drains with little to no return? Of course they're human and I'm not talking about just "children" those children also grow up to become leeches for their lives, hell a lot of their defects leave them unable to produce but we could also look at the variety of them ranging from needing a little assistance to being unable to function on their own.I just hate the fact of how abused it gets, I have personally dealt with many mentally handicapped people, they've lived with me for years of my life.  I have seen cases where they go from unable to help themselves to being great individuals, but the ratio is just so low. 

I know I sound like I'm going "Kill the retards, we don't need them!" but it's just one of the unpopular opinions I thought I'd share, I could give many more.  I'm not just trying to sound cruel, I just like to think in a more productive way, but I know it will never happen because humans have emotional attachment, they can be told something will live just to drain their time, money and efforts but still keep it.  I don't think we'll ever have a world without these problems because of how humans are, we don't follow nature, we just take the more difficult road and say "I don't care if by all means of nature this person was meant to die, I am going to keep them alive, even if only minimally".


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2014)

I think describing the mentally disabled as 'drains' or 'leeches' is unfair, because the conditions are no fault of their own. Reducing the [relatively small proportion] of spending diverted to care for the mentally disabled would not produce a significant amount of money for the rest of society to redistribute, and it would be very negative for the mentally disabled. Without the necessary expense that group is very vulnerable to exploitation and harassment. Sexual predation is an acute concern and a problem that still needs more attention.

It is the unreasonable placement of blame upon a group of people who cannot speak up for themselves, and who are utterly reliant on the good will of the rest of us for their well being or even mere survival in some cases. 

Calling that callous and misinformed attitude 'productive' is misleading. Vindictive would be a more appropriate description. We're not entitled to muse about whether certain citizens are 'meant to die' when they lack the capacity to contest our decisions or make an informed decision about their quality of life for themselves.


----------



## Tsuikaya (Aug 10, 2014)

It is unfair you're right, but I also believe that is a part of life, it will continuously prove that nobody will be born or live equally.  It wouldn't be a large amount, I'm sure we could delve into other places that abuse what they're given much further with even less output, but in the end it still does pose a drain as I had stated, nor does it have to be the highest on priority and you are right that things like sexual predation needs more attention.  

It isn't unreasonable, if something is draining a society of their own resources while giving nothing in return, they often die as most of nature intended but as you state humans have good will.  But we could always argue if it is more helpful to simply just have them removed, it doesn't necessarily have to be every single one, but after creating a threshold that determines whether they can still become an asset or a liability, whether they are able to even enjoy life or ever will or if they are simply hurting everyone around them just by existing.  
But we always go back to the point of being emotional or practical, the line is very thin and so nobody knows where it should be placed, playing on the safer side humans tend to go as far to the emotional side and say "We can't have any casualties, we have to save them all".  Calling it vindictive is wrong, it has nothing to do with emotional attachment, whether you want to admit it or not, if we threw away that emotion it would be productive and beneficial even if cruel.  

We're not entitled to a lot of things, but humans continue to tinker with many things that should be left alone, yet we've toyed with them.  Again, that's another example of emotions vs practicality, in the end we simply go to emotions because we don't want to feel responsible for the grief people will have so nobody will admit it would benefit everyone by simply going through a bit of initial pain (Not just about mental retardation).

Although I am curious, if you found out a child you would be having would be born mentally unstable, lets say to the degree where they would often throw violent temper tantrums, unable to live on their own, the most they could ever do is feed, dress and wash themselves, would you abort it or just allow them to be born? 

The question is a bit misleading though since we can also argue about abortions and if they're people as well and at what stage does it become wrong to kill them if we only learn much later that the child is defective.  Anyways, I think I'm done on this topic, I really didn't want to insinuate a large discussion like this, just a small unpopular opinion so I probably won't post a reply to what you say next not to be rude but because I'd rather just drop it here.  Sorry.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2014)

Nature does not intend. There is no ephemeral conscious agency willing the selection of any creature or population over any other. The only conscious agents to do this are creatures themselves.

What you're describing is a system of eugenics. There definitely are grounds for women to terminate badly disabled foeti. This is because foeti are not yet mature enough to have meaningful notions of personhood and suffering attributed to them. 

There are _not_ grounds to demand the systematic mistreatment of mentally disabled persons. Little benefit, if any, will result, it is barbaric and there exists significant room for abuse [as was the case in sterilisation programs in Nazi Germany, East Germany, Czechoslovakia and so further] 

Our capacity for small amounts of self sacrifice to better the lives of others, even when they can't offer us anything in return, makes us better people and is an important tenet of a useful and pragmatic system of ethics that avoids unnecessary violence or risk of systemic mistreatment.


----------



## Marier Villarreal (Aug 10, 2014)

*A pitbull or any kind of fighting dog may have been created for fighting, but they're very nice!
*I think that Dobermans and more types of fighting dogs are cute and even if they can get aggressive, they should not have a bad reputation. I've met some and they are very nice <3


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 10, 2014)

Sneaking olives into dishes where they've no right to be is a crime against food


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> Sneaking olives into dishes where they've no right to be is a crime against food



Olives are always welcome. >:C

Regardless of what place they are snuck into... Even in the naughty places.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 10, 2014)

I think we should try to improve relations with Iran while combating this ISIS situation. And cut down on foreign aid to Qatar (because that country funds Hamas in Gaza) and Israel. We should have left the secular dictators in power over there.

I think we should stop expecting a big house with five children in today's world. It's shallow and materialistic. Be fine with a smaller place and fewer kids, if you want them.

And I think nerds and geeks should stop being so misanthropic and try to rectify the situation. Sure, corporate cronies control many things. Sure, there is a lot of scum in this world. But that doesn't mean give up and just complain. Set a good example with your life. Who knows, it could get better eventually. (I see it getting worse this century, but after a catastrophic event like a Yellowstone eruption, people might come together...hopefully.)


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 10, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Olives are always welcome. >:C
> 
> Regardless of what place they are snuck into... Even in the naughty places.



I'm gonna have to side with Dreaming on this one. I've encountered green olives shoved into spaghetti sauce. That shits just blasphemy. The restaurant didn't even remove the pits from them.... just wtf.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> I think we should try to improve relations with Iran while combating this ISIS situation. And cut down on foreign aid to Qatar (because that country funds Hamas in Gaza) and Israel. We should have left the secular dictators in power over there.
> 
> I think we should stop expecting a big house with five children in today's world. It's shallow and materialistic. Be fine with a smaller place and fewer kids, if you want them.
> 
> And I think nerds and geeks should stop being so misanthropic and try to rectify the situation. Sure, corporate cronies control many things. Sure, there is a lot of scum in this world. But that doesn't mean give up and just complain. Set a good example with your life. Who knows, it could get better eventually. (I see it getting worse this century, but after a catastrophic event like a Yellowstone eruption, people might come together...hopefully.)









There does appear to be hope. The population may be increasing, but the rate of increase is in decline and may continue to decline until the population stops growing. Perhaps the population that results will be indefinitely sustainable.



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I'm gonna have to side with Dreaming on  this one. I've encountered green olives shoved into spaghetti sauce.  That shits just blasphemy. The restaurant *didn't even remove the pits * from them.... just wtf.



Oh my gawd.


----------



## Tylenol (Aug 10, 2014)

Affirmative action is really dumb.  Just because I'm white doesn't mean I should have to work harder to get into a college.  Just because someone else is of a different race doesn't mean they should have better chances of getting into a college.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 10, 2014)

Tylenol said:


> Affirmative action is really dumb.  Just because I'm white doesn't mean I should have to work harder to get into a college.  Just because someone else is of a different race doesn't mean they should have better chances of getting into a college.


I think that's why people cradle race - they don't want to look racist.


----------



## Tsuikaya (Aug 10, 2014)

Olives are gross...


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 10, 2014)

Tsuikaya said:


> Olives are gross...


True. It's like eating little rubber washers. .... yum.




I like the metallic taste of blood xD


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 10, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I like the metallic taste of blood xD



Mmmm delicious delicious iron... actually I enjoy the taste of it too V: Just let my steak look at the fire in terror, then bring it out to me please.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 11, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I like the metallic taste of blood xD



same here. I even occasionally do vodka shots mixed with a bit of finger blood.


----------



## Mauve (Aug 11, 2014)

_Calvin and Hobbes_ is not a funny comic strip.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 11, 2014)

Mauve said:


> _Calvin and Hobbes_ is not a funny comic strip.




Get out.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 14, 2014)

Tsuikaya said:


> I got one, I think we should spend less on the mentally handicapped and put it to better use.  Well...  I don't hate them, I hate how much we spend on them, especially when I see them just going to a high school and such just to walk around doing nothing and getting taken to the McDonald's across the road every day.


 We're too protective of them, and we get jack shit in return. They can literally get away with murder in some cases, where any other organism of the same intelligence would simply be killed. Everywhere they go, they cause some kind of problem, and what do their advocates do? Cram them in our faces and tell us to like it! 'Equal rights', my ass!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 14, 2014)

The UK has a population of over 63.2 Million people.

Approximately 60,000 people with Down's Syndrome live in the UK.

Rounded up, Down's Syndrome accounts for 0.095% of our population.

Wow, fuck those guys and their stealing of our benefit! How dare they! Rargh!

I wager most of them are smarter than you, Kit.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 14, 2014)

I never cared for Robin Williams, his death wasn't a shock to me.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 14, 2014)

Marier Villarreal said:


> *A pitbull or any kind of fighting dog may have been created for fighting, but they're very nice!
> *I think that Dobermans and more types of fighting dogs are cute and even if they can get aggressive, they should not have a bad reputation. I've met some and they are very nice <3



They were bred to be dog aggressive and want to attack other dogs on site, not human aggressive. Of course they're nice. For example, APBTs were culled if they displayed any aggression towards their handlers. Heaven forbid their fighting dog maim them. 

Also Doberman weren't bred for fighting. They were bred to guard properties and attack intruders (hence they're often wary of strangers and require lots of socialization). The cropped ears and docked tails became a breed standard because those were often removed in the past to prevent burglars and trespassers from being able to grab them and control the dog.

Dogs mainly get their bad reputations because of back yard breeders/profit breeders breeding for money rather than temperament. These dogs are often more prone to human aggression. Another reason is how the media likes to blow stuff up and irresponsible owners letting their dogs roam. Plus people that don't understand dogs often end up getting bitten by their own dog or a friend's/family member's dog. 

I personally find it interesting how breeds prone to be wary of strangers, prone to dog aggression, and/or with a high prey drive are often the best competitors in dog sports. Border Collies, German Shepherds, APBTs, ect.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok, I'll say it. A lot of furries can't dance. I'm a total amateur and even I can notice bad moves they do.

For instance: Tayerr won the Anthrocon 2014 veteran dance comp. I watched the video, and while there were some good moves here and there, there was also a lot of walking, flailing arms, and a really bad attempt at popping and locking. Yet she won. I really don't get it. Is this a dance competition or is it a suit and music choice popularity contest? Or do the judges fufill every stereotype of nerds and can't dance themselves, so they wouldn't know good dancing if Michael Jackson's Thriller dance crew came and kicked their asses? Or is it that Tayerr was actually the best? If that's the case, maybe I have a shot at these competitions then.

What probably happened is the judges liked the performance the most, even though it is a _dance _competition, not a "who is the funniest/entertained me the most" competition.

Bring me a furry who can really pop and lock. Then let him or her murder the competion at any furcon he or she goes to. Or who knows, maybe the judges will hate it because it's not nerdy enough or something.

E: the weirdest thing is I've seen albinitopaz's non-con dance videos and they're pretty good! There are great dance moves in there. So then are fursuit dance competitions really about entertainment rather than technical skill? Is that the trick?


----------



## Carnau (Aug 20, 2014)

I think spam is yummy.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 20, 2014)

Carnau said:


> I think spam is yummy.



I've actually eaten spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, bacon, eggs, and spam. It was salty but good.


----------



## Carnau (Aug 20, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I've actually eaten spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, bacon, eggs, and spam. It was salty but good.


I'd move to Hawaii just for all that gloriful spam. Spam land.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 20, 2014)

From what I've seen in images spam looks... uh... canned pork, really? Tasty?  

...but I guess Americans will find anything with pork in it tasty. Bet the guy above me would eat pork flavored ice cream.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 20, 2014)

Pork flavored ice cream is crap. Bacon flavored ice cream is _amazing._


----------



## Misomie (Aug 20, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Pork flavored ice cream is crap. Bacon flavored ice cream is _amazing._


That sounds incredibly disgusting.


----------



## Carnau (Aug 21, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> From what I've seen in images spam looks... uh... canned pork, really? Tasty?
> 
> ...but I guess Americans will find anything with pork in it tasty. Bet the guy above me would eat pork flavored ice cream.


Compressed odd meats from odd places I suppose
It's not supposed to be good for you at all lol.
(not a dude by the way)




Misomie said:


> That sounds incredibly disgusting.



I have not eaten it but I still wouldn't knock it y'know.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 21, 2014)

If I wanted bacon I'd buy bacon. If I wanted ice cream I'd buy ice cream. Ice cream is melty and cold. Bacon is chewy and hot. Ice cream is sugary while bacon is oily. Not to mention most attempted mimic flavors SUCK! I'm looking at you, you piece of snot strawberry ice cream! Bacon is really even that good. The best part of it is the thick meaty bits, screw that disgusting fat gunk. I'd rather not have my divine ice cream tarnished with a pathetic knock off flavor.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 21, 2014)

Bacon with anything other than bacon is gross.


----------



## Carnau (Aug 21, 2014)

Misomie said:


> If I wanted bacon I'd buy bacon. If I wanted ice cream I'd buy ice cream. Ice cream is melty and cold. Bacon is chewy and hot. Ice cream is sugary while bacon is oily. Not to mention most attempted mimic flavors SUCK! I'm looking at you, you piece of snot strawberry ice cream! Bacon is really even that good. The best part of it is the thick meaty bits, screw that disgusting fat gunk. I'd rather not have my divine ice cream tarnished with a pathetic knock off flavor.


Yeah you got it all wrong. People with ice cream machines will invent their own ice creams.
Like adding actual non-fake bacon to the concoction.
 Some of these ice creams are amazing, others weird.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 21, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Bacon with anything other than bacon is gross.



bacon and bleu cheese.

Checkmate, good sir. V;


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 21, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> bacon and bleu cheese.
> 
> Checkmate, good sir. V;



I don't like bleu cheese.

King me! :V


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 21, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I don't like bleu cheese.
> 
> King me! :V



Them's fighting words 9 Â¬_Â¬9


----------



## Misomie (Aug 21, 2014)

Blue cheese does suck. Bacon goes good with eggs and other meats in sandwiches/hamburgers.


----------



## Ayattar (Aug 21, 2014)

Pistachio ice-creams aren't sweet and they're good. Thus I could give pork-flavoured a try.


----------



## tisr (Aug 21, 2014)

Salted caramel is really good. Ice creams that aren't entirely sweet are more interesting.


----------



## Mauve (Aug 23, 2014)

I think the Ice Bucket Challenge is stupid. People have wasted more than 5 million gallons of water since this became a thing. It has been said that the third World War will be over water. If someone wants to do something for a good cause, they could just donate like any person with common sense would do.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 23, 2014)

Mauve said:


> I think the Ice Bucket Challenge is stupid. People have wasted more than 5 million gallons of water since this became a thing. It has been said that the third World War will be over water. If someone wants to do something for a good cause, they could just donate like any person with common sense would do.


bonus points if you do it in California right now


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Why some feminists he so pissed that bronies are getting attention for being feminine guys...

Setting aside everything that's fucked with bronies, it's kind of an interesting thing that it's socially acceptable for males to embrace something typically feminine. 

I honestly think it should be okay for guys to be feminine if they want to...that's basically a huge step for equality because it shows that females can act like males and still be straight and males can act like females and still be straight.  Rather than it being okay for females to be boyish but not the other way around, that just continues to enforce the idea that male is seen as above or better as a gender.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 24, 2014)

Speaking of bronies, I honestly don't understand why so many people have problems with them.
Maybe it's cause the only bronies I know actually act their age or whatever.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 24, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I honestly think it should be okay for guys to be feminine if they want to...that's basically a huge step for equality because it shows that females can act like males and still be straight and males can act like females and still be straight.  Rather than it being okay for females to be boyish but not the other way around, that just continues to enforce the idea that male is seen as above or better as a gender.



I got the opposite impression. It seems to me that females are held to be morally superior, and in that respect are held to a higher standard. If someone sees a female wearing jeans, they think she's just wearing jeans. If someone sees a male wearing a dress, they immediately assume he's some kind of pervert fishing for attention. 

It makes me uncomfortable to use "female" and "male" so casually.


----------



## Saga (Aug 24, 2014)

Robin Williams wasn't that funny.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 24, 2014)

Saga said:


> Robin Williams wasn't that funny.



_*HERETIC!*_


----------



## Misomie (Aug 24, 2014)

Why people hold dogs to a higher moral standard than people are. Person yells = person upset. Dog growls = dog is evil monster that needs to be reprimanded.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 24, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Why people hold dogs to a higher moral standard than people are. Person yells = person upset. Dog growls = dog is evil monster that needs to be reprimanded.



Most people I know wont try to eat you when they're upset.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 24, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I got the opposite impression. It seems to me that females are held to be morally superior, and in that respect are held to a higher standard. If someone sees a female wearing jeans, they think she's just wearing jeans. If someone sees a male wearing a dress, they immediately assume he's some kind of pervert fishing for attention.
> 
> It makes me uncomfortable to use "female" and "male" so casually.



It depends on the purpose of wearing the dress. It might seem weird though because society's just not used to that. 

...and surprisingly I am okay with using 'male' and 'female' so long as I'm in a serious mood. It's just the proper term for sex, like the proper term for male genitalia is penis




Misomie said:


> Why people hold dogs to a higher moral standard than people are. Person yells = person upset. Dog growls = dog is evil monster that needs to be reprimanded.



My dog growls all the time. But she's been in our family so long it's not threatening to me it's like a form of communication. She hates being handled roughly or touched to much, or pretty much anything that would annoy a person. It's just a straight up communication of anger or aggravation. The only time she's been unreasonable is when bathing, for whatever reason she hates it and I have to hold her neck so she doesn't snap, she's a small dog though so she's not hard to handle. Otherwise, she's a very well behaved dog and an important member of our family. 

It depends on the dog, but for the most part a dog who growls is just saying it doesn't like what you are doing and that's your cue to not do that or to handle the situation differently to get the dog more comfortable


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 24, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Why some feminists he so pissed that bronies are getting attention for being feminine guys...
> 
> Setting aside everything that's fucked with bronies, it's kind of an interesting thing that it's socially acceptable for males to embrace something typically feminine.
> 
> I honestly think it should be okay for guys to be feminine if they want to...that's basically a huge step for equality because it shows that females can act like males and still be straight and males can act like females and still be straight.  Rather than it being okay for females to be boyish but not the other way around, that just continues to enforce the idea that male is seen as above or better as a gender.


that reminds me of an unpopular opinion of mine

I still feel weirded out by grown-ass neckbearded dudes developing a cult around a little girl's show

have some shame, it was never targeted at your demographic

I'm okay with a little boy watching it but not a grown-ass fucking bearded man


----------



## Misomie (Aug 24, 2014)

@jtrekkie- Growls are warnings to stop or they will bite. No reason to punish it. @WolfNight- My point exactly. Growling is how dogs communicate that they are scared or upset. Your dog isn't being unreasonable for putting up a fight in the bath. Many dogs find bathtubs terrifying and have to be counter conditioned to like them. Skipping this can make dogs lash out because of how terrified they are. Physically restraining them is only going to make them hate the bath even more. Use treats and rewards to slowly build up the dog's love/tolerance for the bath and the dog will be much easier to wash and there will be tons less stress for both the washee and washer.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't like Earthbound. I think its a crappy overrated rpg series. The gameplay is bad, the story is boring, and I think most people just like it because "woooo its so full of japanese kookiness; so much win." Ugh.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 24, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Why some feminists he so pissed that bronies are getting attention for being feminine guys...
> 
> Setting aside everything that's fucked with bronies, it's kind of an interesting thing that it's socially acceptable for males to embrace something typically feminine.
> 
> I honestly think it should be okay for guys to be feminine if they want to...that's basically a huge step for equality because it shows that females can act like males and still be straight and males can act like females and still be straight.  Rather than it being okay for females to be boyish but not the other way around, that just continues to enforce the idea that male is seen as above or better as a gender.



The issue is not guys liking something that was made for girls, it's guys that have taken something that was made for girls and claiming it as their own.  See how a bunch of grown-ass men acted towards a family taking their daughters to see Equestria Girls for a perfect example of the difference.

Brony culture by and large consists of men patting themselves on the back for defying gender norms while still having shitty attitudes towards female fans of the show and women in general.  That's the problem.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 24, 2014)

Lobar said:


> The issue is not guys liking something that was made for girls, it's guys that have taken something that was made for girls and claiming it as their own.  See how a bunch of grown-ass men acted towards a family taking their daughters to see Equestria Girls for a perfect example of the difference.
> 
> Brony culture by and large consists of men patting themselves on the back for defying gender norms while still having shitty attitudes towards female fans of the show and women in general.  That's the problem.



Kudos on pointing out the fact that most bronies have some very troubling views on women. (I always knew grown men liking a girl's show was too good to be true). The vast majority are actually sorta sexist really. (Wanting their girls to be cute like Twilight Sparkle or submissive like fluttershy) Also, not gonna lie...as much as I joke that it's a haven for pedophiles...I'm growing to believe that in all seriousness. 



Regarding the idea of men stealing something associated with women: I think that women should actually be ok with that. Hasbro is somewhat representative of the Patriarchy and therefore anything they feed women should be denounced.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 24, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> I'm okay with a little boy watching it but not a grown-ass fucking bearded man



Do you have problems with adult women watching it, too?



Lobar said:


> The issue is not guys liking something that was  made for girls, it's guys that have taken something that was made for  girls and claiming it as their own.



Jesus, this one irks me so much.
When I see bronies defending their watching of the show, that's fine. What IS NOT fine is them saying things like "it isn't GIRLY!".

Yes, it IS girly, but it's also entertaining. It's about female ponies babysitting, going to salons, talking about their sisters and having sleepovers. If that isn't girly, I don't know what is. :/

I've seen plenty of Youtube comments bashing feminism by people with MLP avatars. It's shameful.



Butters Shikkon said:


> Also, not gonna lie...as much as I joke  that it's a haven for pedophiles...I'm growing to believe that in all  seriousness.



I've never seen anything to suggest any bronies supporting child abuse. _One _creepy guy tried to take a little girl at a convention, but was instantly shunned by the fandom.


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 24, 2014)

I think clacky shoes are the hallmark of a bitch.

But maybe not all clacky-shoe wearers are bitchy, my teacher in 6th grade was actually pretty cool.

I just tend to notice that a lot of people with clacky shoes have an almost lawyerish sort of stance, and a pretty grumpy face usually.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 24, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I think clacky shoes are the hallmark of a bitch.
> 
> But maybe not all clacky-shoe wearers are bitchy, my teacher in 6th grade was actually pretty cool.
> 
> I just tend to notice that a lot of people with clacky shoes have an almost lawyerish sort of stance, and a pretty grumpy face usually.



What the hell is a clacky shoe.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 24, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I just tend to notice that a lot of people with clacky shoes have an almost lawyerish sort of stance, and a pretty grumpy face usually.



Sooo, does your avy wear clacky shoes? He's looking pretty grumpy ;v


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 24, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> What the hell is a clacky shoe.


A shoe that makes a loud click sound as you take a step. Like high heels usually.



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Sooo, does your avy wear clacky shoes? He's looking pretty grumpy ;v


He's a paw-wearing badass. ^w^


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Well regarding bronies, like I said before, setting aside everything that's fucked up with it. Which is a lot of sexist toolbags and elitists that claim it as their own

There are some bronies that just like it because it's a good show. 

But I was just using the bronies as a side point. My main point is guys should not have to be shunned for embracing things that are typically feminine. It just isn't fair. The gender norms of society just realm irk me. For example, there was this post on tumblr where a boy wanted to ask for a pink chocolate kinder egg just like his sister, but the mother flipped out and insisted he take the white one. Simply because a chocolate egg was marketed 'for girls'. And another story in which a guardians of the galaxy shirt was sold and they took out the female heroine, who apparently shouldn't be on a boys shirt because its not for boys. 

People and society are so hellg bent on keeping little boys away from girly stuff because apparently they're afraid they'll become gay men and pansys. 

So everything has to have a gender for girls and for boys. Even down to the stupidest things like chocolate eggs.


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 24, 2014)

Gender separation is one of the biggest limitations this generation faces.

And by not caring about our parents who believe genders should be separate, those beliefs will slowly weed out and we'll have a better world.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 24, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> But I was just using the bronies as a side point. My main point is guys should not have to be shunned for embracing things that are typically feminine. It just isn't fair. The gender norms of society just realm irk me. For example, there was this post on tumblr where a boy wanted to ask for a pink chocolate kinder egg just like his sister, but the mother flipped out and insisted he take the white one. Simply because a chocolate egg was marketed 'for girls'. And another story in which a guardians of the galaxy shirt was sold and they took out the female heroine, who apparently shouldn't be on a boys shirt because its not for boys.
> 
> People and society are so hellg bent on keeping little boys away from girly stuff because apparently they're afraid they'll become gay men and pansys.
> 
> So everything has to have a gender for girls and for boys. Even down to the stupidest things like chocolate eggs.



Yeah, it really sucks. Kids should be able to play with whatever toys they like, which is why toys shouldn't be marketed as gender specific to begin with.

Pink and blue are just colours. ><


----------



## Lobar (Aug 24, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Well regarding bronies, like I said before, setting aside everything that's fucked up with it. Which is a lot of sexist toolbags and elitists that claim it as their own
> 
> There are some bronies that just like it because it's a good show.
> 
> ...



Well don't pin that on "feminists" then, who are opposed to everything you're describing here and primarily take issue with all the fucked up stuff you're setting aside.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 24, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Bacon is chewy.



NO. Bacon should never be chewy. That shit should he crisp and crunchy. Chewy bacon is either too much fat, under cooked, or just shitty bacon.

Everyone on the whole tumblr "cis-het shitlord etc" bandwagon thing should be smacked. Hard. And repeatedly. Then denied the ability to access the internet for a year.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 24, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> He's a paw-wearing badass. ^w^



He wears boots made from the skin of his enemies? Reminds me of Ares.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 24, 2014)

Shouting stuff and laughing at people who pass by probably isn't the best thing to do when you're stood right outside your own house


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 24, 2014)

I prefer my bacon chewy. It gives it a meatier flavor. Crisp bacon has always ended up tasting like ash to me.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 24, 2014)

Fernin said:


> NO. Bacon should never be chewy. That shit should he crisp and crunchy. Chewy bacon is either too much fat, under cooked, or just shitty bacon.


You're talking about the streaky stuff or the Canadian stuff? Because the Canadian stuff is always best when it's moist and chewy.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 24, 2014)

Canadian bacon _isn't bacon._


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 24, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Canadian bacon _isn't bacon._


Well, whatever it is, it's great when it's fried in olive oil and eaten like any other bacon =P


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 24, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Kudos on pointing out the fact that most bronies have some very troubling views on women. (I always knew grown men liking a girl's show was too good to be true). The vast majority are actually sorta sexist really. (Wanting their girls to be cute like Twilight Sparkle or submissive like fluttershy) Also, not gonna lie..*.as much as I joke that it's a haven for pedophiles...I'm growing to believe that in all seriousness. *
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the idea of men stealing something associated with women: I think that women should actually be ok with that. Hasbro is somewhat representative of the Patriarchy and therefore anything they feed women should be denounced.


Bronies have always been fundamentally creepy to me.

They're not really any different from those babyfur creeps, obssessing over stuff meant for little kids.




Blackberry Polecat said:


> Do you have problems with adult women watching it, too?


If women were mainly the ones making a big deal and obssessing over the  little kid's show, the fandom wouldn't have been called "bro"nies to  begin with

They're not nearly as flaunty and obssessive about it  as the men. Last time I checked, the fandom was like, 90% males  according to a study.

Coincidentally, it's another thing they have in common with babyfurs. I don't think I've ever seen a female babyfur.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't mind babyfurs provided that they only ever depict adults in sexual scenarios. 

I will, however, always find all bronies annoying. Simply can't help myself. I find that show irritating.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 24, 2014)

Dammit Lauren Faust you created a war.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 24, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Dammit Lauren Faust you created a war.



I honestly feel bad for her. Like she's got like this army of retarded manchildren holding her to this ridiculous moral standard and making her out to be some kind of god when all she wanted to do was make a decent show for girls. Like it's the point where you have people stalking her and harassing her for going to websites they don't approve of. It's fucking mental.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 24, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I honestly feel bad for her. Like she's got like this army of retarded manchildren holding her to this ridiculous moral standard and making her out to be some kind of god when all she wanted to do was make a decent show for girls. Like it's the point where you have people stalking her and harassing her for going to websites they don't approve of. It's fucking mental.



Yeah it really sucks. She wasn't intending on all of this she just want to make a show that was enjoyable. It all came out of the blue because it was too good for neckbeards to handle. Compliment, but terrible compliment.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> Coincidentally, it's another thing they have in common with babyfurs. I don't think I've ever seen a female babyfur.



Pretty sure there's at least one  female babyfur,


...and here's another unpopular opinion, I really hate when people generalize a whole fandom for the fucked up part. Or make up things based on a single or couple experiences from it. 

There are plenty of non fetishizing babyfurs that are just people that act like babies, and even if it's weird they aren't sexualizing the children. Just like there are plenty of furries and some of them are the off ones that like feral porn and animal sex



Lobar said:


> Well don't pin that on "feminists" then, who are opposed to everything you're describing here and primarily take issue with all the fucked up stuff you're setting aside.



I didn't say all feminists, just the tumblr brand of sjw's that take issues with the stupidest things and go the wrong way with their movement


----------



## Misomie (Aug 24, 2014)

The non-pedo babyfurs are diaperfurs (adults wearing diapers or acting like babies, or at least the distinction I make). Go look up babyfur art and find out just how many aren't sexualized or fetishized in any way. Good luck. As for the mainly males being them, I think it has to do with males dominating the fandom's census more than anything.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 24, 2014)

Misomie said:


> The non-pedo babyfurs are diaperfurs (adults wearing diapers or acting like babies, or at least the distinction I make). Go look up babyfur art and find out just how many aren't sexualized or fetishized in any way. Good luck. As for the mainly males being them, I think it has to do with males dominating the fandom's census more than anything.



I mean, I have a diaperfur friend, and, other than being a diaperfur, he's just a normal guy with fetishes that he doesn't really let control him.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Exactly...I've gotten really intense in this thread recently '^_^ Mostly because I think one of the biggest problems with humanity is the stereotyping and hatred of something seen as different or weird and exacerbated by focusing on a single part of it to justify the hatred. 

It starts with small things like dumb fandoms and escalates to things like race and gender. And that really bothers me.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Aug 24, 2014)

Getting telemarket calls....So I can keep them on the phone and then try to sell them shit.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 25, 2014)

Skunks _should _be smelly. That's like, the whole point of them.


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 25, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Skunks _should _be smelly. That's like, the whole point of them.


Skunk smells good from a distance, like really dank weed xD


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 25, 2014)

In my experience skunks smell just fine until you make them mad and they spray you.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 25, 2014)

I've been doing a lot of research online and I want to get my ears stretched so I can wear those cool tunnels/plugs/gauges

So, basically two things unpopular that I like about this

1) I know a lot of people find them ugly, I find the larger ones to the point where you can fit coke cans in your earlobes weird. The smaller gauges seem cool though

2) Apparently in the ear stretching body mod community referring to them as 'gauges' is frowned upon because it is a size measurement. I honestly like to refer to them as gauges because it's kind of a slang name derived from the measurements that essential covers all the types of gauges such as spirals, tapers, tunnels, plugs. Plus, when you google 'ear plugs' intending to look for gauges you just get the type of ear plug you put in your ear canal to keep you from going deaf. Gauges is a much better term and the elitists should just get over it.


----------



## Saga (Aug 25, 2014)

In-ear headphones are superior to over-ear.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 25, 2014)

^^^Aren't in ear called ear buds, and the other just headphones,

Makes more sense rather than 'in ear, out ear'


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 25, 2014)

Saga said:


> In-ear headphones are superior to over-ear.



Yea but after suffering hearing damage I can't longer use them :/

Though, that's only for the practical use, for professional use over-ears are a must


----------



## Fernin (Aug 26, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ^^^Aren't in ear called ear buds, and the other just headphones,
> 
> Makes more sense rather than 'in ear, out ear'



No, in ear and ear buds are different things. 

These are ear buds.






These are In Ear headphones. (in this case, Klipsch S4s, the same ones I use.)





And no, neither is superior to over ear headphones.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 26, 2014)

Fernin said:


> No, in ear and ear buds are different things.
> 
> These are ear buds.
> 
> ...



I guess it's an unpopular opinion that in-ear headphones are the best, I own a pair like the Klipschs you do, same brand.

The reasons why I say this are:
-Really good noise cancellation, allowing lower volumes and preserving hearing.
-They don't hurt my ears like over the ear headphones do.

Ear buds just suck, those things kill hearing.


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 26, 2014)

I like in ear too, when I'm out. If I'm on my computer then yes, a headset, for the mic. But my iFrogz give me amazing bass and noise cancelation. Especially if I cut out the paper on the inside.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Fernin said:


> No, in ear and ear buds are different things.
> 
> These are ear buds.
> 
> ...



...oh, I thought they were both ear buds.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 26, 2014)

How we can be so easily forgotten once we're gone is pretty damn depressing, but the only thing that's worse than dying in memory is being remembered for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 26, 2014)

This'll shock some people:
I actually liked Zelda: Spirit Tracks and Skyward Sword. I had a lot of fun with both of them. Sue me.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Aug 26, 2014)

Ninten said:


> This'll shock some people:
> I actually liked Zelda: Spirit Tracks and Skyward Sword. I had a lot of fun with both of them. Sue me.



I hate those two games with a burning passion. Along with Phantom Hourglass. I'm sorry, but the controls ruined what could have been a good game for me.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 26, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I hate those two games with a burning passion. Along with Phantom Hourglass. I'm sorry, but the controls ruined what could have been a good game for me.



I admit that phantom hourglass controls suck, but I still like it. I wish I can build the courage to beat it. The other two I haven't played yet.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 26, 2014)

I have not played any LOZ games,

I would if someone would like to throw a game cartridge, DS, and infinite time my way. 

I haven't played much since back in the day when I had the first playstation and spyro games, the PS2 and sonic heroes and sly cooper (and classic sonic games too), the Game boy color, advance, and SP with super Mario bros and Pokemon, and the very first Nintendo DS with Pokemon as well. Oh, and the Wii I played SSB Brawl

...after that, haven't played much of anything else...maybe briefly some PC games but that's it. 

That's essentially my old gamer life in a tiny paragraph. How you people do it on a regular basis with new games that cost $40 or so and new consoles all the time is beyond me.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 27, 2014)

I didn't like any LOZ games I've played, and I'm not interested in trying more.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 27, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I hate those two games with a burning passion. Along with Phantom Hourglass. I'm sorry, but the controls ruined what could have been a good game for me.


The controls were kinda broken at times. But both games worked alright for me. I guess I'm good with the stylus and Wiimote.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 27, 2014)

That people who post journals that are plugging someone and use a title that has nothing to do with the obvious shout out/signal boost should just be forgiven when they mislead watchers by posting a title that has a totally different set of expectations.

That when someone's logic is question, they have no right to get defcon 5 level defensive on thinking that they are right.


----------



## Kerocola (Aug 27, 2014)

Ninten said:


> This'll shock some people:
> I actually liked Zelda: Spirit Tracks and Skyward Sword. I had a lot of fun with both of them. Sue me.



I thought people generally liked Skyward Sword?!


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 27, 2014)

Kerocola said:


> I thought people generally liked Skyward Sword?!


From what I've seen, many people hated it. Specifically, I've seen Egoraptor and JonTron shitting on it.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 27, 2014)

Ninten said:


> From what I've seen, many people hated it. Specifically, I've seen Egoraptor and JonTron shitting on it.



I haven't played it, but I've watched a LP of it, and I think it's a fairly alright game. Perhaps not the strongest in the Zelda series, but much better than some others.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 27, 2014)

Majora's Mask remains the best Zelda game in the series. The dark imagery and all the hidden dialogs to give depth to the npc's make it the strongest game of the Zelda franchise. Fuck OoT.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 27, 2014)

I dislike the ice bucket challenge because it took focus away from depression witch was being talked about in relation to Robin Williams death


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 27, 2014)

Ikrit said:


> I dislike the ice bucket challenge because it took focus away from depression witch was being talked about in relation to Robin Williams death


To be honest, I don't get why people don't actually donate money for ALS instead.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 28, 2014)

...well I think having another thread would be fun,

Anyone have any opinions on which would be interesting? A nostalgia thread, or a confessions thread


----------



## Feste (Aug 28, 2014)

I feel like there are too many nostalgia threads. We have buzzfeed for that .


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 28, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> a confessions thread



I can only imagine horrible horrible things coming from this... do it :]


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 28, 2014)

I certainly wouldn't mind a confessions thread.

On a scale of 1-10 I think it'll be a what the fuck.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 28, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I haven't played it, but I've watched a LP of it, and I think it's a fairly alright game. Perhaps not the strongest in the Zelda series, but much better than some others.



Skyward Sword was a solid Zelda title, my only BIG complaint is being forced to use a Wii Mote to play it. I DO NOT WANT TO USE WAGGLE TO PLAY A ZELDA GAME ><


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Aug 28, 2014)

Anytime anyone does a Justin Beiber joke, I die a little more inside. Not because I like him since he's a dick; but more or less because people who usually say he's gay or a girl just prove that no one has any originality anymore. Justin Bieber jokes are SO 2013...


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 28, 2014)

I think the more pressing concern is that gay and girly jokes demean gays and girls.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 28, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I think the more pressing concern is that gay and girly jokes demean gays and girls.



I think all sexuality and gender jokes are stupid and horrible things. They are not funny in the slightest and are so prominent it's annoying. Not to mention it's a disgusting mindset when people are actually serious about them.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 28, 2014)

Ninten said:


> To be honest, I don't get why people don't actually donate money for ALS instead.


It's simple, really.
Most people don't give a shit about the charity. They just like seeing people pour icy water on their heads.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 28, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I certainly wouldn't mind a confessions thread.
> 
> On a scale of 1-10 I think it'll be a what the fuck.


I think we had one in the past but the mods had to have it closed because furries couldn't behave themselves and started admitting to all sorts of screwed up stuff, coupled with illegal stuff.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 29, 2014)

I actually feel bad for people who actually broke down to the point they have to kill tons of people in a massacre. I mean, just for them to commit something like that they must of been severely lonely, betrayed, depressed, or mentally unstable. Just to clarify,I do not think I excuses their behavior or that they don't deserve jail time or even death penalty, just that I can see the reason behind it. 

Unpopular opinion #2: I have more respect for people who went out on a killing spree once and killed people than I do someone who regularly abuses animals. I hate animal abusers, I think those people are the lowest. I know most people have the moral philosophy that people are more important than animals, but I just can't feel that way in some instances.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 29, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> It's simple, really.
> Most people don't give a shit about the charity. They just like seeing people pour icy water on their heads.


Oh, right. The 'home video show' rule.


----------



## RabidLynx (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't remember if I said this before in this thread, and I think I did, but I'll say it anyways.

Warrior Cats is incredibly boring. Especially after the books hit the second series.
Ther first series was... ok. When I was a stupid gullible tween I loved every page of it. I mean, blood and guts and big strong cats tearing each other apart and betrayal and BLOOD AND GUTS!!! But even as a stupid gullible tween, when I got to the second series I couldn't make it through a quarter of the second book. And I stopped reading Warriors for good. And now that I'm older I realize the first series isn't as AMAAAAZIIING and EPIC DUUUDE as I thought it was. Actually it's pretty generic, cliche, and not really worth reading. But still a little better than the other series for some reason.

I think I loved the idea more than the actual books. The culture of the cats the author created was fascinating to me. I loved the idea that in the forest there were clans of cats who had different roles in their clans and had cool names like Frostfur and Fireclaw and the clans were always fighting and shit. It's a good idea, but the author wasn't sure what to do with it.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 30, 2014)

@RabidLynx- Warriors can be considered my guilty pleasure at this point but without the guilt part. You should see my collection. ;D


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 1, 2014)

I think many suitmakers, especially the popular ones, overcharge on their fursuits, to the point that most of the cost of the suit is labor and not materials. You're paying for something with a 500-1000% markup! I get that sometimes materials can be expensive, and labor and time should factor in, but seriously? $3000 for a normal suit with no padding? WTF? 

As I posted elsewhere, I think it's kinda dumb to try to make a living off suitmaking, because I don't know if this fandom will still be around in 40 years, or if 3D printing can make high-quality clothes for you. Maybe right now it can be a smart way to get good cash...but this is such a niche pursuit, how does this get you a job from your resume if this pursuit doesn't work out? Some people may get lucky and snag a cool job, but what about everyone else?

Same with people who can only draw furries for a living and humans not very well. Furry drawings are niche. How do you get a good job with this? Again, some may snag the good job, but others won't.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 1, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> I think we had one in the past but the mods had to have it closed because furries couldn't behave themselves and started admitting to all sorts of screwed up stuff, coupled with illegal stuff.



Well, actually it was just one particular furry. And it was just the illegal stuff. 

You got a spotty memory.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 2, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> I think many suitmakers, especially the popular ones, overcharge on their fursuits, to the point that most of the cost of the suit is labor and not materials. You're paying for something with a 500-1000% markup! I get that sometimes materials can be expensive, and labor and time should factor in, but seriously? $3000 for a normal suit with no padding? WTF?
> 
> As I posted elsewhere, I think it's kinda dumb to try to make a living off suitmaking, because I don't know if this fandom will still be around in 40 years, or if 3D printing can make high-quality clothes for you. Maybe right now it can be a smart way to get good cash...but this is such a niche pursuit, how does this get you a job from your resume if this pursuit doesn't work out? Some people may get lucky and snag a cool job, but what about everyone else?
> 
> Same with people who can only draw furries for a living and humans not very well. Furry drawings are niche. How do you get a good job with this? Again, some may snag the good job, but others won't.



Here you go:
http://kilcodocostumes.tumblr.com/post/94661648535/something-else-has-been-bothering-me-as-well-ive
This post explains why fursuits are so expensive. They are a luxury item. If you want a cheap one make your own, buy used, or commission a cheap maker. The option is there and people take both routes. 

Also, making costumes is a completely viable career option if you have the demand and skill. If you don't have the demand of course you're not going to be able to make a living off of it and it'll be a hobby instead. Not just furries wear fursuits/costumes. There are also Otakus, LARPers, plays, movies, theme parks, businesses, ect. that have a demand for various types of costumes. I also highly doubt that 3D printing will be able to replicate every little strand of hair on a fursuit, they can print simple things like toys and statues but a fursuit? Psh. If 3D printing did gain the ability to make complex and beautiful costumes, so many people would be out of their job. I'm not just talking about fursuit makers but also all other costume designers and fashion designers. So if you're going to call making fursuits a stupid job to have, make sure you include ALL the designers, not this this one little niche, as they can become irrelevant as well when everyone has the option to cheaply make their own clothes/costumes. 

To me that option sounds extremely horrible and I hope it never comes down to that. So many creative job options gone. G-O-N-E. 

Then again this is your unpopular opinion. Mine is (to you, not sure about others) 3D printing should not be used to erase perfectly viable jobs and make certain fields of work obsolete (which will raise the unemployment rate).


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 2, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Here you go:
> http://kilcodocostumes.tumblr.com/post/94661648535/something-else-has-been-bothering-me-as-well-ive
> This post explains why fursuits are so expensive. They are a luxury item. If you want a cheap one make your own, buy used, or commission a cheap maker. The option is there and people take both routes.
> 
> ...



No, the career isn't stupid now, because there is a market for it. What I was trying to get at is: will this last until their retirement age? The job is so niche. And I agree that 3D printing shouldn't be used to make jobs obsolete, but that doesn't mean it might not happen (and big companies will always look to cut costs). And I think 3D printing could eventually do every strand of hair...we can make tiny microchips now, can't we?

As for fursuit prices, I completely understand and agree with markups for the price of living and labor. I expect a high quality standard suit to be around $2500-$2750.

But at some point, it gets ridiculous, and it becomes like spending $1000 for kidcuisine. No standard fursuit that isn't covered in NFT fur should cost $3-4000. I'm not talking about super complicated dragon suits with mega-padding and articulated wings. I'm talking about your standard boring canine suit. At that point, you should think whether the suitmaker is just making high prices because of the name attached to the suit. And maybe look for another suitmaker, because you may find a better deal.

The few suitmakers whose suits are quite expensive, and should be, are beetlecat and qarrezel. They both love NFT and make very durable and realistic costumes.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 2, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Well, actually it was just one particular furry. And it was just the illegal stuff.
> 
> You got a spotty memory.


forum stuff is usually the priority in my memory


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 2, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> forum stuff is usually the priority in my memory



But you get it wrong so often. :c


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 2, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> But you get it wrong so often. :c


I am not on your level of forum dwelling, it seems. It's shameful!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 2, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> I am not on your level of forum dwelling, it seems. It's shameful!



You mad that I corrected you bro. ;3

OT: Guardians of the Galaxy suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeedddd.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 2, 2014)

People who say "urh, I really want X piercing, does it hurt though?" don't deserve X piercing.

All most piercings come with a varying level of pain at the time, but if you're even CONSIDERING that momentary pain in your decision to get pierced, it's really not for you. Being nervous or scared of the pain at the time is another thing though, but to deliberate over it is stupid.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 2, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> People who say "urh, I really want X piercing, does it hurt though?" don't deserve X piercing.



A nose stud isn't some special achievement. Don't you think it's jerkish to say that?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 2, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> A nose stud isn't some special achievement. Don't you think it's jerkish to say that?



The wording is probably extreme, but it just rubs me the wrong way when people ask this.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 2, 2014)

On the subject of body-modification, I recall one of the students in my A-level art class allowing their friend to practice tattooing on them. Not a good idea.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 2, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> On the subject of body-modification, I recall one of the students in my A-level art class allowing their friend to practice tattooing on them. Not a good idea.



I actually physically cringed at that... I knew a girl in my Art Foundation class who was obsessed with tattooing, but she actually only practised with felt tip pens and said she wanted to work on something like pig skin while she got the hang of using the appropriate tools.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 2, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> You mad that I corrected you bro. ;3


I am livid. Stop bullying me!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 3, 2014)

McDonalds sucks salty ass. I don't even know why I ate at that place.


----------



## mcjoel (Sep 3, 2014)

Digimon was/is better then pokemon .


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 3, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> McDonalds sucks salty ass. I don't even know why I ate at that place.



When I went to the big city, I tried McDonalds, and I kinda loved it. Most people on the internet seem to hate it!

Guess it's good when it's a once-in-a-long-while thing :v


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 3, 2014)

McDonalds is 50% of my fast food choices! Taco bell 40%, and Culvers 10%.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeah, I really only get anything McDonalds when they have cool toys or every once in awhile. I really only like the burgers and fries. Tastes like nostalgia.


----------



## mcjoel (Sep 3, 2014)

relevant


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 3, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> Digimon was/is better then pokemon .



I would have to agree, at least in anime. Though I did thoroughly enjoy Digimon world 2003 and Digimon World 2, the latter is an odd one though because everything makes me want to say it's a terrible game but I still love it.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 3, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> Digimon was/is better then pokemon .



Thank you! This is definitely true =D


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 3, 2014)

If you don't study music your opinion about how a band sucks its completely invalid


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 3, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> If you don't study music your opinion about how a band sucks its completely invalid



And if you just don't like them?


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Sep 3, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> McDonalds is 50% of my fast food choices! Taco bell 40%, and Culvers 10%.



I find it funny how you place you work at is not on that list.


----------



## Skeppio (Sep 3, 2014)

I cannot stand Pokemon Gold/Silver/Crystal, and it's the only Pokemon generation I truly despise despite nearly everyone else considering it a masterpiece. (For reference my faves are a tie between Emerald, Black 1 and X)


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 4, 2014)

Reasons not to live in Northern Canada, #1... price of fresh stuff. 2kg cabbage: $29.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 4, 2014)

Movies and shows based on comic book universes or zombies have been overdone for years, and I'm sick of them.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> And if you just don't like them?



If you don't like a band it doesn't means it sucks, as same as if you like a band doesn't means it's good


----------



## Vlad of Hearts (Sep 4, 2014)

I can't stand the first Captain America movie.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 4, 2014)

Loki from Marvel's The Avengers Assemble is one of the most annoying villains ever, I hate him because he substitutes having a good plan for mainly luck. There was no possible way he could have thought through every little thing the Avengers would do during half the movie and get his ass handed to him by the end of it. It's the same problem I have with Silva in Skyfall, except I didn't mind him quite as much as his logic was a little more sound.

And I hate this thing of villains having such elaborate plans that it almost becomes luck based or pre emptive, have a villain that is extremely intelligent and can think on their feet, sure. But borderline god mode is bull.


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Sep 4, 2014)

I think ALSA is a terrible charity, and the ice bucket challenge is ridiculous. People flame me and say "Ya, but its charity, how can you say that?". I actually researched ALSA before conforming to trashy internet memes, and ALSA is the least capable organization to handle people's cash, they've made barely any progress into stopping/easing the suffering of ALS disease (Which was under a rock before the ice bucket crap turned up, so I don't know why people think its the new cancer.) and ALSA does pointless animal testing which has achieved literally nothing, but a bit of internet hype.

I refused to do the ice bucket challenge, or donate to ALSA, which provoked a load of flame from my colleagues, who thought I was strictly against all charity and thought I want to spread disease and plague across the world, but in reality, I just dislike incompetent charities who think they're actions are automatically effective and/or justified, just by labelling themselves as a "Charity".


----------



## Lobar (Sep 4, 2014)

ArgonTheFox said:


> I think ALSA is a terrible charity, and the ice bucket challenge is ridiculous. People flame me and say "Ya, but its charity, how can you say that?". I actually researched ALSA before conforming to trashy internet memes, and ALSA is the least capable organization to handle people's cash, they've made barely any progress into stopping/easing the suffering of ALS disease (Which was under a rock before the ice bucket crap turned up, so I don't know why people think its the new cancer.) and ALSA does pointless animal testing which has achieved literally nothing, but a bit of internet hype.
> 
> I refused to do the ice bucket challenge, or donate to ALSA, which provoked a load of flame from my colleagues, who thought I was strictly against all charity and thought I want to spread disease and plague across the world, but in reality, I just dislike incompetent charities who think they're actions are automatically effective and/or justified, just by labelling themselves as a "Charity".



A list of diseases that have been cured through private charity alone:


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyone who proposes a "fat tax" of any kind ought to try out the minimum wage lifestyle for a while.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 4, 2014)

Diaper-messing art on the mainsite should be limited to adult characters only. It is clearly fetish content.


----------



## Kosdu (Sep 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Diaper-messing art on the mainsite should be limited to adult characters only. It is clearly fetish content.



I hope this isn't unpopular.... But it shouldn't be allowed at all.
It's disgusting.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 4, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> I hope this isn't unpopular.... But it shouldn't be allowed at all.
> It's disgusting.



Stuff like this http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12184766/ [extremely NSFW]
or this http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14096848/ [super NSFW- you won't forgive me for linking this]

I have no problem with. If people are into that, it portrays an obscure but consensual lust between adults, so I hope they enjoy themselves, I guess?

Underage characters is _not cool_ though, given that, even if there's no direct sex, it's a quasi-sexual image at the least and plenty of proof that people on the mainsite find that content arousing in and of itself. 

I'd hope this opinion isn't unpopular either.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Diaper-messing art on the mainsite should be limited to adult characters only. It is clearly fetish content.



It should be penable by law


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Sep 4, 2014)

You guys say that, but we all know's it's going to happen one way or another.
Honestly, I see no point in fighting it. Because I know it's just going to keep happening and keep happening.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 4, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> You guys say that, but we all know's it's going to happen one way or another.
> Honestly, I see no point in fighting it. Because I know it's just going to keep happening and keep happening.



And it's incredibly easy to *not* find and ignore. I certainly have never seen any of that particular fetish, and I don't really want to either because dear lord no, just no.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 4, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> You guys say that, but we all know's it's going to happen one way or another.
> Honestly, I see no point in fighting it. Because I know it's just going to keep happening and keep happening.



That's like saying we shouldn't do something about criminals, as crime will go and go


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Sep 4, 2014)

I dunno
Maybe it's cause I have a friend with the fetish. But like.
He's normal, he's cool.
Maybe it's me.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 4, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I dunno
> Maybe it's cause I have a friend with the fetish. But like.
> He's normal, he's cool.
> Maybe it's me.



Maybe it's Maybelline.


----------



## Rekel (Sep 5, 2014)

I hate sports.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 5, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I dunno
> Maybe it's cause I have a friend with the fetish. But like.
> He's normal, he's cool.
> Maybe it's me.



I'll clarify. I don't mind them having their fetish, I hope they have fun. I think that this content should be recognised as fetishistic and consequently limited to adult characters...not that this would make an immediate difference, because I and other users managed to persuade the mainsite staff to limit spanking art to adults only, and there are still paedophiles uploading underage character content, and the trouble tickets are still going unanswered...but when the backlog is cleared they are doomed.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 5, 2014)

Eh, those cartoons are probably stopping some people from acting on their urges.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 5, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Eh, those cartoons are probably stopping some people from acting on their urges.



Can that be demonstrated? Even if it were so, FA isn't, in my view, the appropriate place for pornography's equivalent of methadone.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 5, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Can that be demonstrated? Even if it were so, FA isn't, in my view, the appropriate place for pornography's equivalent of methadone.


If someone is scribbling their thoughts onto paper, no one is getting hurt, true the images are gross as fuck but they are just that. It's a less unhealthy way of offloading their imaginations and they are always bizarre depictions of bears and cats and things so they aren't realistic human kids. If they were they should probably get intervention, like have people on art sites "employed" as it were to arrange such interventions. Real life attackers are rare, and these artists are more likely just offloading their crazy nappy wetting bear cub fantasies onto paper.

How many people drawing adult anthros screwing actually go ahead and fuck their dogs? Answer=almost no one.
Rape fetishes? Same situation.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 5, 2014)

And quite often, the underage "cubs" are more often representing the artist themselves. They are the ones being whipped and stuff.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 5, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> If someone is scribbling their thoughts onto paper, no one is getting hurt, true the images are gross as fuck but they are just that. It's a less unhealthy way of offloading their imaginations and they are always bizarre depictions of bears and cats and things so they aren't realistic human kids. If they were they should probably get intervention, like have people on art sites "employed" as it were to arrange such interventions. Real life attackers are rare, and these artists are more likely just offloading their crazy nappy wetting bear cub fantasies onto paper.
> 
> How many people drawing adult anthros screwing actually go ahead and fuck their dogs? Answer=almost no one.
> Rape fetishes? Same situation.



It's possible it may encourage further activity, and I don't know whether any study has shown it is a stimulant or a palliative, though I appreciate that, whatever the case, it will still be a small proportion. 

Never the less, FA isn't the place to host that content, because it has an explicit ban on erotica containing underage characters. Some users are employing quasi-sexual situations, which they have fetishised, as a means to circumnavigate this ban. 

The mainsite staff recognised that situations featuring underage nudity were being used for this purpose, and have updated the AUP to prohibit that content. It should cover defecation and urination too- because we all know the real reason someone draws bed-wetting art _isn't_ 'because it's cute', as is easily confirmed if you take a glance at the type of content such users favourite.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 5, 2014)

I suppose, there are plenty more internet pockets where it's more welcome. But yeah I agree I hate finding those drawings on FA, *shudder* not only are they gross but it tarnishes my web history. As for the existence of the drawings themselves, I'm kinda indifferent. Which probably is an unpopular opinion in itself, the lack of any feeling at all.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Part of the reason nerd culture has become so mainstream, besides the internet, is the big bang theory. 

I actually used to like the big bang theory. I'm not much of a fan anymore but it was pretty funny. People also complained the big bang theory made nerd stuff mainstream and made up a bunch of fake nerds that were fans of the show, the kind of people wearing green lantern and flash shirts just because Sheldon does, the 'look I'm a nerd I'm cool now' types

...the show has a lot of flaws, specifically because it sticks to the stereotypes of nerd-jock relationships of the 80's or whatever era that's from. Plus, they tend to get the facts wrong and shoehorn a lot of pop cultural references like halo...as in the entire group of nerds does everything deemed nerdy all at once. 

 Also they tend to cast women in a bad light...specifically they show a woman walking into a comic book store and everyone turning and staring like she doesn't belong there. But otherwise, Amy is a neurosurgeon (I think), Bernadette is a microbiologist and heck she makes more than her husband, and there was that other girl with an important role. Penny even though shown as the dumb hot girl can be witty and sarcastic. That's about as far as it goes, though. They basically exist as sexual roles, Penny's existence is really to be Leonard's love interest, and there is always a sex scene again and again and again...maybe it's just me but it gets tiring to see that just for the sake of sex...and would it kill the shows creator's to understand that video games and comics isn't even a gendered thing these days...

...and then I accidentally got my roommate into it and she wasn't remotely a nerd at all, she was a total Penny type and I'm pretty sure that was the turning point of me disliking the show. The fact that she became so obsessed with it with never actually appreciating comic books, conventions, video games and just thinking her sex and the city crap is better is what bugs me. 

*sigh* and to think this post originally started with me saying I still like the show. But after writing all the flaws I think I renounce my attendance in the BBT fandom


----------



## shteev (Sep 5, 2014)

Rekel said:


> I hate sports.



I'm a bit different. I hate people who like sports rather than the sports themselves


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 5, 2014)

...I already had a huge textwall as it is so I decided not to multiquote just this once...



Rekel said:


> I hate sports.



So do I. I really don't understand it either. So you are watching people run back and forth for hours trying to get the ball to the intended goal. 

Then you choose to be a fan of one team or other. How does that work? Do you do it by state? What if where you live the teams suck, I live in Florida and I always here people complain that our football team sucks. What then? Are you a fan of the winning teams? Are you a fan of the because of the best players ,do you determine who the best player is by how much they score?

So much confuses me on how one can be a fan of this...


----------



## Lobar (Sep 5, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Eh, those cartoons are probably stopping some people from acting on their urges.



Just as easily argued that by gratifying those urges, it leads to desiring more in the future, thus serving as a gateway to actual predatory acts.


----------



## Gronix (Sep 5, 2014)

Doing sports, and being a fan of it is different. I don't understand the hardcore fans either, it's just dumb.

I've tried watching it, but I find it boring. I guess people feel pride when their team is good, but it doesn't really change anything.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 5, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Just as easily argued that by gratifying those urges, it leads to desiring more in the future, thus serving as a gateway to actual predatory acts.



We need a study to test it, but I don't think anybody has deliberately exposed people to illegal porn under controlled conditions to see whether it predisposes them to criminality...and I don't think any ethics board would approve.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 5, 2014)

I think Attack in Titan may be overrated. It's a generic shonen with violence and gore added. The potato girl was a dead give away. Also Erin being "grr shonen protagonist, gotta fight the bad guys!" But maybe it's a breath of fresh air from all the otaku pandering shit that has been coming out and smothering the few hidden gems.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 5, 2014)

I hate fall and I can't stand winter. If this were Scandinavia, I just wouldn't take it. 

And I never understood why people pin up yard signs near voting period. "Vote X"... no how about fuck off with that and quit the crap. Does anyone seriously see those things and think WELP MY MIND'S CHANGED NOW. Like, they're more interested in making the statement than stating their support.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 5, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> I think Attack in Titan may be overrated. It's a generic shonen with violence and gore added. The potato girl was a dead give away. Also Erin being "grr shonen protagonist, gotta fight the bad guys!" But maybe it's a breath of fresh air from all the otaku pandering shit that has been coming out and smothering the few hidden gems.



I've chosen not to watch it, because it seems like it's been shoved down the mainstream media of anime pipeline since before it even has a dub.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 5, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> I hate fall and I can't stand winter. If this were Scandinavia, I just wouldn't take it.
> 
> And I never understood why people pin up yard signs near voting period. "Vote X"... no how about fuck off with that and quit the crap. Does anyone seriously see those things and think WELP MY MIND'S CHANGED NOW. Like, they're more interested in making the statement than stating their support.



I think the idea behind it is to tap the subconscious of the people who are voting, but haven't taken the time to actually learn about any of the candidates. If I recall there was a study on this, where they found that people who didn't already have someone in mind to vote for before reaching the the polls tended to vote for the ones they could remember the name of. Thus the signs in the yards do help on that level.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 5, 2014)

apparently, I'm in the minority for supporting tail docking for certain breeds of dogs.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 5, 2014)

Ikrit said:


> apparently, I'm in the minority for supporting tail docking for certain breeds of dogs.



What breeds and why? Far as I know it doesn't serve any purpose other than to make the dog more intimidating looking/harder to beat in a fight since you can't grab on to the tail.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 5, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> What breeds and why? Far as I know it doesn't serve any purpose other than to make the dog more intimidating looking/harder to beat in a fight since you can't grab on to the tail.



Can't remember, do dog's tails have a similar feature to cats where they help them balance? If only a little.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 5, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> What breeds and why? Far as I know it doesn't serve any purpose other than to make the dog more intimidating looking/harder to beat in a fight since you can't grab on to the tail.



I have heard claims that some breeds of dog are so monstrously inbred that their tails become easily injured when they are put to the work they were bred for. 

I don't think t his is an argument for continuing to breed and surgically distort them. 

It's an argument to stop breeding them.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 5, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> What breeds and why? Far as I know it doesn't serve any purpose other than to make the dog more intimidating looking/harder to beat in a fight since you can't grab on to the tail.



breeds like boxers that have very strong and stiff tails, and for the dogs own health.
had a deaf boxer who ended up snapping his tail by simply wagging it into furniture.



Fallowfox said:


> I have heard claims that some breeds of dog are  so monstrously inbred that their tails become easily injured when they  are put to the work they were bred for.
> 
> I don't think t his is an argument for continuing to breed and surgically distort them.
> 
> It's an argument to stop breeding them.


all the breeding done to make dogs "look good" does more harm then people realize
hell, a "properly built" bull dog is unable to give a natural birth to do how deformed it is.


----------



## tisr (Sep 5, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> We need a study to test it, but I don't think anybody has deliberately exposed people to illegal porn under controlled conditions to see whether it predisposes them to criminality...and I don't think any ethics board would approve.



http://hawaii.edu/PCSS/biblio/articles/2010to2014/2010-porn-in-czech-republic.html

There needs to be a lot more data to support any kind of stance in this argument. I used to think that the argument was similar to video games causing violence, but then video games and violence has got pretty solid evidence proving the contrary, and it is not safe to assume the same works for pornography without any evidence.


----------



## Sar (Sep 7, 2014)

Ikrit said:


> apparently, I'm in the minority for supporting tail docking for certain breeds of dogs.


I've considered it because of the bloody mess my dog makes from "happy tail", but he's too old for it so plasters have to do.


----------



## Rekel (Sep 8, 2014)

I didn't like Halo 4.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 8, 2014)

Only some dogs should get a partially cropped tail (those that are actually working dogs and have a thin tail towards the end, it's called a 3/4th dock I think). Docking tails and cropping ears hinder the dog's ability to communicate with other dogs. Owners have noticed (after docking and/or cropping) that other dogs are all of a sudden way more cautious of the dog because he can't signal as easily that he's friendly.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 8, 2014)

The notion of having an inbred and surgically altered eunuch to boss about is very weird. It belongs in the history books.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 8, 2014)

It is pretty weird. I'm only supporting those that medically need the cut. Not a fan of those that just get it for looks.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't agree with ear cropping at all. Does that even have a purpose other than for showing? I'm sure there's a lot I don't know on the matter. It looks unnatural, and how can we guarantee that the dog isn't suffering chronically in some way because of this, that we can't pick up on?

Tail docking, I agree, depends on whether the dog is put to work or not.

They're not allowed to dock tails for "fashion" over here any more, so we have a Boxer with a long tail =). I remember the Boxer we had when I was a kid, Hetty, had a docked tail, and since she had no tail to wag, she would wiggle her butt instead, it was pretty funny. I don't worry about our Wallis breaking her tail while wagging though, she's more of a leap-y dog when she's excited- she'll kind of bound around on the spot a bit and howl.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 8, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I don't agree with ear cropping at all. Does that even have a purpose other than for showing? I'm sure there's a lot I don't know on the matter. It looks unnatural, and how can we guarantee that the dog isn't suffering chronically in some way because of this, that we can't pick up on?
> 
> Tail docking, I agree, depends on whether the dog is put to work or not.
> 
> They're not allowed to dock tails for "fashion" over here any more, so we have a Boxer with a long tail =). I remember the Boxer we had when I was a kid, Hetty, had a docked tail, and since she had no tail to wag, she would wiggle her butt instead, it was pretty funny. I don't worry about our Wallis breaking her tail while wagging though, she's more of a leap-y dog when she's excited- she'll kind of bound around on the spot a bit and howl.



Some dogs are inbred to the extent their ears cannot stand erect and or are easily infected.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 8, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Some dogs are inbred to the extent their ears cannot stand erect and or are easily infected.



I've seen a basset hounds with long ears that were all tattered and torn at the ends, just like an old pair of trousers.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 8, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> I've seen a basset hounds with long ears that were all tattered and torn at the ends, just like an old pair of trousers.



People complain about GM as if this will create frankenstein's monsters. Traditional selective breeding has already given us a menagerie of deformity.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 8, 2014)

I agree with the games jornalists about gamergate. It's likely all a bunch of 4chan neckbeard BS. Same with notyourshield. 4chan BS. And anti-women stuff from religious conservatives. Now, it is possible that some people are just reacting to the "SJW" types who just want pageviews rather than really do any activism, and there is corruption in games journalism (ie Jeff Gerstmann and Gamespot). And gamers are getting more diverse. But there are a lot of sexist, homophobic, and at times racist gamers out there, actually all throughout the geek sphere. Remember the "Dickwolves" controversy? What about "Fake Geek Girls" or the "Friendzone"?

We'll see what happens, but I do think this is just a 4chan astroturf thing.


----------



## tisr (Sep 8, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> I agree with the games jornalists about gamergate. It's likely all a bunch of 4chan neckbeard BS. Same with notyourshield. 4chan BS. And anti-women stuff from religious conservatives. Now, it is possible that some people are just reacting to the "SJW" types who just want pageviews rather than really do any activism, and there is corruption in games journalism (ie Jeff Gerstmann and Gamespot). And gamers are getting more diverse. But there are a lot of sexist, homophobic, and at times racist gamers out there, actually all throughout the geek sphere. Remember the "Dickwolves" controversy? What about "Fake Geek Girls" or the "Friendzone"?
> 
> We'll see what happens, but I do think this is just a 4chan astroturf thing.



Actually, most of the people against game journalists in gamergate hate the journalists and Quinn not because they are sexist, homophobic or racist, but because they believe that the journalists and Quinn are wrong and have committed questionable acts. Its mostly SJWs playing the victim card and trying to hide behind criticism by fraudulently claiming that said criticism is sexist.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 8, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> People complain about GM as if this will create frankenstein's monsters. Traditional selective breeding has already given us a menagerie of deformity.



 You reminded me of this...


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 8, 2014)

Pound pups are best, and everyone should get their dogs from shelters/pounds. You can tell the dogs know you saved them from jail/death, and their appreciation shows. They're the most loving dogs by far easily.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 9, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> You reminded me of this...



Whoa, high five to College Humour for making an educational video. The more people who know these things the better.


----------



## Rekel (Sep 11, 2014)

They have a number of educational videos now that are actually quite interesting. You should have a look at what they said about engagement rings and circumcision.


----------



## Cinder42 (Sep 12, 2014)

I asked my mom about this and she didnt agree, and few people i've found do.
Sometimes I look at jerks, hateful people, and just people who do things that make you go "why?" And wish I was their friend so that I could see into their world, or at least be able to sit down and have a one in one conversation with them like you do with your closest friends late at night. 

 A lot of other people say they'd rather just avoid them, but im too curious to just leave them alone even if I cant stand being around them.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 12, 2014)

Cinder42 said:


> I asked my mom about this and she didnt agree, and few people i've found do.
> Sometimes I look at jerks, hateful people, and just people who do things that make you go "why?" And wish I was their friend so that I could see into their world, or at least be able to sit down and have a one in one conversation with them like you do with your closest friends late at night.
> 
> A lot of other people say they'd rather just avoid them, but im too curious to just leave them alone even if I cant stand being around them.



They're usually like that for a reason. Usually a sad and/or misunderstood reason.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 12, 2014)

...this is a rant for something no one is going to understand so I'll leave it vague. 

I hate that this one ship is one of the most popular ships of the fandom. I don't realm ship them at all, they barely had any interaction in-canon. 

The only reason it exists is because she likes him...but it even states that he KNOWS about her liking him but is mostly just indifferent. 

It doesn't help that I ship another ship that said individual is in.  

Yeah sorry guys...I know not everyone does the shipping thing.


----------



## Cinder42 (Sep 13, 2014)

That's exactly why im so curious, no one just sucks all the time for no reason, there's got to be more there. I just want to find out what it is.

Not that id probobly ever ask, that might not go over well.


----------



## CooperRedheart (Sep 13, 2014)

Here's a great one: Dark Souls 2 is a great game!


----------



## Lucidus (Sep 13, 2014)

Living in America is overrated.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 13, 2014)

Lucidus said:


> Living in America is overrated.



Living outside of America is also overrated ;v


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 13, 2014)

Lucidus said:


> Living in America is overrated.


Living in Europe isn't worth the costs


----------



## Arkanoego (Sep 13, 2014)

Although Poland is rather poor and intolerant for difference, I feel pretty safe here... No immigrants, no stupidity...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Lucidus said:


> Living in America is overrated.



Excuse me while I go back in time and expel myself from a different vagina located in another country,

Don't want to be overrated *puts on hipster glasses*


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 13, 2014)

Lucidus said:


> Living in America is overrated.



But we're all living in America...Rammstein said so :V

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34V9qZAXtds


----------



## Lucidus (Sep 13, 2014)

You'd prob get more tax breaks and money/assistance with an added bonus if you came into the states illegally than a citizen lol. 
Being born in the States isnt overrated,  its the American culture and attitude of we are the best place, most free, etc...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2014)

Most countries have a mosaic of issues. 

Life might be pretty cooshy in Denmark, for instance, but they still have conscription. Life in Oklahoma will be pretty normal day-to-day, but you might get fired for being gay. Life In Japan is prolly pretty good, unless you like whales. 

Everywhere has its own problems. Some more than others, or problems of a fundamentally different nature, but we all got them.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd change my birth vagina for an American one anyday


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd forgotten about it 'til now.


----------



## Cinder42 (Sep 13, 2014)

Commie Bat said:


> I'm glad and surprised there wasn't a September eleventh thread here.


It was my mom's birthday (â—‹nâ—‹) so crackpot as ot sounds we were sort of partying


----------



## Kosdu (Sep 13, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Most countries have a mosaic of issues.
> 
> Life might be pretty cooshy in Denmark, for instance, but they still have conscription. Life in Oklahoma will be pretty normal day-to-day, but you might get fired for being gay. Life In Japan is prolly pretty good, unless you like whales.
> 
> Everywhere has its own problems. Some more than others, or problems of a fundamentally different nature, but we all got them.



Thanks for assuming we are homophobic.... I mean maybe in the tiny meth head towns, but not anywhere I have lived. 
The city I live in now legally protects from orientation based discrimination, OKC and Lawton probably do too.
Most chains are not homophobic anyways.

Hell, I went to a chik-fil-a and the guy was pretty soft voiced, so I just responded in kind.

@Arkanoego

I find it sad that europe ends up being as racist as the shitholes of the US.... I'm sure if they weren't, then everybody wouldn't complain about immigrants. Maybe treat them like people.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 13, 2014)

Commie Bat said:


> I'm glad and surprised there wasn't a September eleventh thread here.



It's almost been 15 years now. I think we're moving on in some ways from it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> Thanks for assuming we are homophobic.... I mean maybe in the tiny meth head towns, but not anywhere I have lived.
> The city I live in now legally protects from orientation based discrimination, OKC and Lawton probably do too.
> Most chains are not homophobic anyways.
> 
> ...



I'm stereotyping, but suffice to say that businesses with overt homophobic agendas cannot exist in the EU. This is a problem endemic to the states.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 14, 2014)

The majority of furries do seem to have some fundamental, mental issues.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 14, 2014)

Fernin said:


> The majority of furries do seem to have some fundamental, mental issues.




At least most people on this particular forum seem to be _relatively_ alright. Every other furfag community, though...not so much.


----------



## Keiko Love (Sep 14, 2014)

Justin Bieber makes good music...


----------



## Hewge (Sep 14, 2014)

Keiko Love said:


> Justin Bieber makes good music...


Naaww. You just have poor taste in music. xP


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 14, 2014)

Fernin said:


> The majority of furries do seem to have some fundamental, mental issues.



They don't seem so bad compared to fundies.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2014)

Fernin said:


> The majority of furries do seem to have some fundamental, mental issues.



I think it's a sampling error. We live in an open community were people are not inhibited from revealing their crazy aspects. 

Regular people are pathologised enough as it is.


----------



## tisr (Sep 14, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I think it's a sampling error. We live in an open community were people are not inhibited from revealing their crazy aspects.
> 
> Regular people are pathologised enough as it is.



I say it's the other way around. Some people feel inclined to share their crazy aspects, so they latch on to a community who does not inhibit them.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2014)

tisr said:


> I say it's the other way around. Some people feel inclined to share their crazy aspects, so they latch on to a community who does not inhibit them.



That is an intriguing prospect.


I suppose we could compare the rates of crazy inside the fandom, and in anonymous random trials.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 14, 2014)

@Fallowfox: I agree with Tisr.

@Hakar Kerarmor: You do have a good point...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2014)

I have an objection to tisr's hypothesis. If exotic individuals are attracted in, as a non-native component, we would reasonably expect zoophiles to be attracted to the fandom, and therefor for furries to be likelier to be zoophiles than general people. 

If the exotic component is native, and manifesting because of a sampling bias, we should expect no difference. 

Both the furrydom and general populace report a ~16% rate of zoophillia.


----------



## tisr (Sep 14, 2014)

You keep throwing around a ~16% rate of zoophilia statistic and I have not seen any evidence for it. Quick searches show its much less than 8%, and nowhere near the 16% you claim.

Seriously, a ~16% rate of zoophilia is an entirely incredible statistic. Anyone who has done basic human interaction can tell that the number is much lower. I find that incredibly hard to believe unless you have some extraordinary evidence.

Edit: Okay, I finally have found a source on Britannica saying that 17% of US Males practice zoophilia according to the Kinsey Report. However this was a study conducted in 1948, and Wikipedia claims 8% of males for the same source, which I am unable to verify.

However, Wikipedia also gives a more recent study in 1974, which states that only 4.9% of males and 1.9% of females practice zoophilia. This drop has been attributed to the decreasing amounts of farmland and thus a lack of opportunity to live with animals. Assuming this hypothesis is true, one can expect the current rates of zoophilia to be even lower than you suggest.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2014)

tisr said:


> You keep throwing around a ~16% rate of zoophilia statistic and I have not seen any evidence for it. Quick searches show its much less than 8%, and nowhere near the 16% you claim.
> 
> Seriously, a ~16% rate of zoophilia is an entirely incredible statistic. Anyone who has done basic human interaction can tell that the number is much lower. I find that incredibly hard to believe unless you have some extraordinary evidence.



http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1778686

10 to 15 % occurrence rate reported in psychiatric staff 

these kinds of figures are reproduced in other studies, including the furry surveys http://klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey.php
[15%]

zoophillia appears to express more frequently in people with mental problems, many paraphillias do, but is not a good proxy for determining whether someone is mad; most zoophiles are otherwise normal


if furries _really were mad_ we'd expect more paraphillias to be expressed, but furries admit to the same frequenct of paraphillias as regular folk. Furries just tend to be a less inhibited community, where it doesn't matter if someone possesses a paraphillia, provided it is not exercised in real life.


----------



## tisr (Sep 14, 2014)

Do you have the article? What is the sample size of the study, what kind of a survey was taken, and how did they define their terms?

I am also unable to obtain the articles which have been cited on Wikipedia, but they have been peer-reviewed, which might make the study more reliable.

Edit: It appears a definition of terms is extremely important in this topic. The study on Wikipedia accounts only for sexual contact with animals, whereas the study you cite accounts for both sexual contact with animals, as well as prevalence of sexual fantasy.

Again, prevalence of sexual fantasy has to be defined, but I have not read the study, so I cannot determine the definition used in the study.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2014)

tisr said:


> Do you have the article? What is the sample size of the study, what kind of a survey was taken, and how did they define their terms?
> 
> I am also unable to obtain the articles which have been cited on Wikipedia, but they have been peer-reviewed, which might make the study more reliable.



The Kinsey reports, which support the quoted figure, had sample sizes in the thousands [5300 white men, 5940 white women represent almost all of the data] http://www.kinseyinstitute.org/research/ak-data.html#Scope

while there were obvious sampling errors in Kinsey's method, other studies reproduced the 'between a tenth and a sixth' occurrence rate for zoophillia. 

These surveys are usually anonymised self-filled surveys, rather than the 'bonor-metre' method some studies use to determine sexual responses more accurately. 
When self-filled surveys are non anonymous admittance rates to paraphillias plummet. [as would be expected]

I am having difficult finding the definition of zoophillia, but it is almost certainly 'sexual attraction to animals' and almost certainly not 'sex with animals'.



Notes of interest: zoophiles are about 4 times as prevalent as exclusive homosexuals in the general population, and about 4 times as prevalent as vegetarians in the furrydom [which I found very surprising]. The number of vegetarians in the furry fandom is, within measurement error, the same as general. I thought there would be more, evidently I was wrong. 

But look at it this way. I'm a vegetarian. So when I make a post, about 4 other posts on the forums have probably been made by zoophiles. Doesn't matter which forum I'm posting on.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 14, 2014)

tisr said:


> However, Wikipedia also gives a more recent study in 1974, which states that only 4.9% of males and 1.9% of females practice zoophilia. This drop has been attributed to the decreasing amounts of farmland and thus a lack of opportunity to live with animals. Assuming this hypothesis is true, one can expect the current rates of zoophilia to be even lower than you suggest.


   People are more ethically opposed to such practices now, because of the great potential for abuse in such relationships?


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 14, 2014)

Look at you guys discussing furfags all fancy like!


----------



## tisr (Sep 14, 2014)

Wikipedia states that the Kinsey reports show 8% of zoophilia in males, and again, I am unable to read the contents of the study. Either way, the study is outdated, as I stated in previous posts.

Also, definition is still important. Does the "prevalence" of sexual fantasy involving animals mean 'sexual attraction to animals'? How do you define prevalence?

Also, you forgot that there vegetarians and zoophiles are not mutually exclusive. :v




Kit H. Ruppell said:


> People are more ethically opposed to such practices now, because of the great potential for abuse in such relationships?



Actually no, in more recent years some psychologists are analyzing whether zoophilia is a legit sexual orientation as opposed to a mental disorder.



Hinalle K. said:


> Look at you guys discussing furfags all fancy like!



furfaggotry es srs business


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2014)

tisr said:


> Wikipedia states that the Kinsey reports show 8% of zoophilia in males, and again, I am unable to read the contents of the study. Either way, the study is outdated, as I stated in previous posts.
> 
> Also, definition is still important. Does the "prevalence" of sexual fantasy involving animals mean 'sexual attraction to animals'? How do you define prevalence?
> 
> Also, you forgot that there vegetarians and zoophiles are not mutually exclusive. :v



A significant portion of the general population are zoophiles, even _if _the minimum figures reported in all these studies are assumed correct and the definition is assumed to be weakened to 'involuntary sexual attraction towards any non-human animals'. Can it be weakened any further?

Figures varying between a tenth and a sixth pop up so frequently that it would be more surprising if all those studies were wrong.

Sigmund Freud was wrong about a lot of things, but I think he was correct when he said we generally have a reluctance to accept that taboo sexual dispositions are commonplace in the general population, based on aesthetic grounds. 

Your earlier posts have confused 'practicing zoophillia' with 'being attracted to animals', Most people who are attracted to animals *don't* have sex with non human animals.


----------



## tisr (Sep 14, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> A significant portion of the general population are zoophiles, even _if _the minimum figures reported in all these studies are assumed correct and the definition is assumed to be weakened to 'involuntary sexual attraction towards any non-human animals'. Can it be weakened any further?
> 
> Figures varying between a tenth and a sixth pop up so frequently that it would be more surprising if all those studies were wrong.
> 
> ...



Again, prevalence of sexual fantasy involving animals might not even correlate with sexual attraction to animals. Zoophilia as a fantasy may "provide an escape from cultural expectations, restrictions, and judgements in regard to sex."

Similar to the post you made in the "Things that you hate thread", the prevalence of a sexual fantasy with animals might not mean the prescence of zoophilia, unless you're Freud, then you subconciously are zoophilic since you were 5 or something.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2014)

tisr said:


> Again, prevalence of sexual fantasy involving animals might not even correlate with sexual attraction to animals. Zoophilia as a fantasy may "provide an escape from cultural expectations, restrictions, and judgements in regard to sex."
> 
> Similar to the post you made in the "Things that you hate thread", the prevalence of a sexual fantasy with animals might not mean the prescence of zoophilia, unless you're Freud, then you subconciously are zoophilic since you were 5 or something.



If someone voluntarily fantasises or, enjoys a fantasy even if it is not voluntary about sex with an animal, then they are sexually attracted to animals. Why is this view contentious to you? 

Zoophillia does not mean 'sex with animals', it means exhibiting sexual attraction towards non human animals. 
[whether or not psychologists would consider all furries who have a furry fetish to be zoophiles may be relevant here, though I think a meaningful definition, that excludes animal-play with other humans, from zoophillia is appropriate]

While a lot of Freud's hypotheses have been proven incorrect, some of them have been proven correct, and his observations about the degree to which paraphillia is present [different to exercised] in the general population are not, to my knowledge contentious.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 14, 2014)

For taboo sex fantasies, animals make the top ten (or at least did from the sites I checked) along with rape and other fantasies. It's actually pretty fun googling what the most common taboo fantasies are.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2014)

Misomie said:


> For taboo sex fantasies, animals make the top ten (or at least did from the sites I checked) along with rape and other fantasies. It's actually pretty fun googling what the most common taboo fantasies are.



I gather people outside the fandom may not care what the difference is, but I find it shocking they do not distinguish this






From this


----------



## Feste (Sep 14, 2014)

I kind of wish mutton chops came back in style. If only because I really want to look like Teddy Roosevelt after watching the PBS Documentary.


----------



## Saga (Sep 14, 2014)

Coffee is only good when it's black.
People who put tons of sugar and creamer in their coffee drown out the taste of the beans.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 15, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I have an objection to tisr's hypothesis. If exotic individuals are attracted in, as a non-native component, we would reasonably expect zoophiles to be attracted to the fandom, and therefor for furries to be likelier to be zoophiles than general people.   If the exotic component is native, and manifesting because of a sampling bias, we should expect no difference.   Both the furrydom and general populace report a ~16% rate of zoophillia.


  Yea but furries are also part of general populace, so are included in both numbers,  16%? Thats a fucking lot


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Yea but furries are also part of general populace, so are included in both numbers,  16%? Thats a fucking lot



The percentage of people who are furries is so small that we can consider it negligible. 

You could do the same with groups who are large though, like catholics, and you would still get a consistent figure around that level, of people who confess to sexual attraction to animals.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 15, 2014)

I think the new Littlest Pet Shop is too inspired by MLP to be original.

Seriously I'm at McDonald's and that purple dog looks exactly like Twilight Sparkle. Not kidding.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 15, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I think the new Littlest Pet Shop is too inspired by MLP to be original.
> 
> Seriously I'm at McDonald's and that purple dog looks exactly like Twilight Sparkle. Not kidding.



She looks like Twilight, but acts like Rarity, lol.

The shows share voice actors too. The human girl is Rainbow Dash.
They're both shows on the Hub and are made by the same studio iirc.

Bronies seem to get aggressive to anyone comparing the shows, so watch out!


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2014)

I was given short shrift today when I questioned another furry's assertion that thyroid cancer could be sent in remission, and that was the case in their father, by eating only 'alkaline foods'.

My Mum is a doctor and said this idea was BS.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 15, 2014)

Zoophiles I have spoken to insist that zoophilia isn't just sexual  attraction to animals, and they have another word for "those" people.  Sounds awfully familiar, doesn't it? At any rate furries come at animals  from a different angle, but I still would have expected the numbers to  be higher.



Fallowfox said:


> I was given short shrift today when I questioned another furry's assertion that thyroid cancer could be sent in remission, and that was the case in their father, by eating only 'alkaline foods'.
> 
> My Mum is a doctor and said this idea was BS.



I've come across that idea. I think drinking large quantities of sodium bicarbonate every day causes its own problems.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2014)

If they don't define zoophilia as sexual attraction to animals, which is its proper definition, then what is it?


----------



## xAngelStormx (Sep 15, 2014)

Zoophilia is sexual attraction to animals.
Beastiality is animal rape.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 15, 2014)

But then they argue "It isn't rape if the animal wants it", basically, if a dog humps your leg that constitutes consent.

...and yet I'm pretty sure they do a lot of coaxing to get said dog...to do things. 

Trying to keep this topic sfw here.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't think this topic is SFW/safe for Life in any universe =P


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I don't think this topic is SFW/safe for Life in any universe =P



It really isn't. And yet it exists.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 15, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> If they don't define zoophilia as sexual attraction to animals, which is its proper definition, then what is it?



It seems all you need to have is a platonic relationship to be a zoophile. I have to admit I haven't been able to look at "the crazy cat lady" in the same way again.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 15, 2014)

J J Abrams doesn't know how to Trek. The reason he directed the two recent 'Star Trek' films is to make Trek more like Wars, both to mess with fans and generate hype for his upcoming films. He admitted himself that he thinks Star Trek is 'too preachy', which I can sort of agree with, but not to the point of thinking it should be Call of Duty in Space. Ever the shrewd Ferengi businessman, he still managed to rake in heaps of gold-pressed latinum on something he doesn't even like.
 Also, Romulans are better than Klingons, the Original Series Enterprise is ugly, and Enterprise is the best Trek.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> But then they argue "It isn't rape if the animal wants it", basically, if a dog humps your leg that constitutes consent.
> 
> ...and yet I'm pretty sure they do a lot of coaxing to get said dog...to do things.
> 
> Trying to keep this topic sfw here.



Orangutans have previously raped human women without their consent and who tried to resist, so at least some instances of non-human human sex, where the non-human party instigates sex from its own volition are evident. 

This would not justify sex with non-human animals, though.



jtrekkie said:


> It seems all you need to have is a* platonic  relationship to be a zoophile*. I have to admit I haven't been able to  look at "the crazy cat lady" in the same way again.



That's crazy, though. Why are they trying to water down the definition of zoophile to include people who aren't sexually attracted to animals? That's the point of the word.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 15, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> J J Abrams doesn't know how to Trek. ...
> Enterprise is the best Trek.


I love Enterprise.


Fallowfox said:


> That's crazy, though. Why are they trying to water down the definition of zoophile to include people who aren't sexually attracted to animals? That's the point of the word.


Universal derision seems a pretty good reason. Anyway, the guy made a good argument, and I think his point was that zoophilia wasn't just about sex. (Where have I heard this before?) Anyway they can define it however they wish. Not my problem, not now.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2014)

Could you post a link to the original content?


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 15, 2014)

This wasn't internet.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 16, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> But then they argue "It isn't rape if the animal wants it", basically, if a dog humps your leg that constitutes consent.
> 
> ...and yet I'm pretty sure they do a lot of coaxing to get said dog...to do things.
> 
> Trying to keep this topic sfw here.



One bark means yes.

Two barks means "YES! YES!"


----------



## tisr (Sep 16, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I don't think this topic is SFW/safe for Life in any universe =P



 I prefer to use the term 'uncomfortably educational'.

@Fallowfox
Okay, I finally see where you're coming from with the definiton provided. However, there might be a difference in the way the statistics for both furries and the general population were gathered. However, the only source I could find that surveyed both furries and the general population is the Furry Survey, which we can assume used the same definition and questions in the survey, and reported that 18.6% of furries identified as zoophiles, and around 10% and 15% of the general population identified as zoophiles. I don't know if we can draw a reasonable conclusion from this statistic.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 16, 2014)

tisr said:


> I prefer to use the term 'uncomfortably educational'.
> 
> @Fallowfox
> Okay, I finally see where you're coming from with the definiton provided. However, there might be a difference in the way the statistics for both furries and the general population were gathered. However, the only source I could find that surveyed both furries and the general population is the Furry Survey, which we can assume used the same definition and questions in the survey, and reported that 18.6% of furries identified as zoophiles, and around 10% and 15% of the general population identified as zoophiles. I don't know if we can draw a reasonable conclusion from this statistic.



18.6% was the highest figure the survey registered. The concordant figures which were registered were about 16%, which is too close to the general population's self reported rate of zoophillia to posit a statistical significance. 

In short, many more people than expected exhibit this taboo paraphillia, and furries aren't more likely to exhibit it than regular folk. The rate of exhibition of this paraphillia is a proxy for mental disease, therefore we shouldn't expect furries to exhibit a higher rate of mental disease than the general population- as is often implied by users who think that they can make a sweeping statement like that based on anecdotal experience.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 16, 2014)

xAngelStormx said:


> Zoophilia is sexual attraction to animals.
> Beastiality is animal rape.



Spot on.

As for if this discussion turns to the matter of zoophilia ethics, as for how it works in general, that would be something for it's own thread I'd imagine.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 25, 2014)

Money is the less important trait of a person


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 25, 2014)

There's a Youth Challenge Academy at my college that absolutely *drags ass* getting out of the dining hall. I think we should just kick them out, but everyone is like "oh they pay to be here."

Well, I don't fuckin care! If you're gonna pretend to be in the military then do it right!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't think people suck


----------



## Llamapotamus (Oct 1, 2014)

I think Songs of Innocence is a decent album.


----------



## Feste (Oct 1, 2014)

I like my chest hair. I have short hair all over my chest and stomach, so it looks a bit...Sporano-ish I guess, but otherwise I'd look like a cherub, or Jack Black from Nacho Libre. Plus, it makes me fuzzy, and there ain't nothing wrong with that :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 1, 2014)

Coca-Cola is better than Pepsi.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 1, 2014)

Pork rinds are disgusting. I had one for the first time tonight and I gagged.


----------



## Peels Reve (Oct 1, 2014)

Feste said:


> I like my chest hair. I have short hair all over my chest and stomach, so it looks a bit...Sporano-ish I guess, but otherwise I'd look like a cherub, or Jack Black from Nacho Libre. Plus, it makes me fuzzy, and there ain't nothing wrong with that :3


Fuck yeah chest hair is sexy. <3 My boyfriend has lots of chest hair I just love rubbing against it. :3c


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Oct 2, 2014)

This guy â†‘â†‘ was slightly amusing in a tryhard kind of way.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 2, 2014)

Deep Space Nine was the best Trek, and In the Pale Moonlight is the best episode OF Star Trek.


----------



## Inkswitch (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm sort of... a libertarian *hides face in shame*


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 4, 2014)

Windows 8 is ok.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 4, 2014)

Inkswitch said:


> I'm sort of... a libertarian *hides face in shame*



it's okay, everyone was a child once


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 4, 2014)

Windows 10 might just be better than Windows 7.


----------



## NewYork (Nov 29, 2014)

Pineapples are gross


----------



## NewYork (Nov 29, 2014)

Mr. Fox said:


> Coca-Cola is better than Pepsi.



Like hell that's unpopular. Coca-Cola is just crisper and has a better aftertaste. Pepsi is a bit watered down, methinks.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 29, 2014)

NewYork said:


> Pineapples are gross



ur gross


----------



## Fermata (Dec 8, 2014)

Doesn't matter how horrible somebody's opinions are, doxxing them so you can do shit to them IRL is _not okay._


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 8, 2014)

Peels Reve pls come back :V


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 8, 2014)

I miss Hinalle.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 8, 2014)

Fermata said:


> Doesn't matter how horrible somebody's opinions are, doxxing them so you can do shit to them IRL is _not okay._


  This sounds _delightfully_ entertaining. Do tell more!


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 8, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I miss Hinalle.



You're not the only one.


----------



## Fermata (Dec 8, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> This sounds _delightfully_ entertaining. Do tell more!



Ehhh... In a nutshell people were racist idiots on tumblr and they got "doxxed" (Wouldn't _entirely_ call it doxxing since the information was easy to find, e.g facebook) and fired from their jobs, got spammed with hatecalls/texts,  etc. 

Now I'm all for people exposing KKK members and shit, which was what sort of did happen too, but leaking some dumb 18 year old's info to hundreds of thousands of people all because they said some stupid thing on social media? C'moooon. Theres no justice in that.

It was part of the reason why I grew to dislike 4chan despite being a regular user for years, people just doxxed and ruined others lives, I'm not into that. Now tumblr's doing it too? no thanks. It's a gross breach of privacy.


----------



## PriestessShizuka (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't expect anyone to agree with me, but well~! 
That's why it's an unpopular opinion. :3

1) Religion is not always a bad thing. Often times, it can be a very good thing. 

2) There should not be the need to put so much effort into hating any fandom as much as fandom haters do. No matter how wacky the fandom is. Unless it actually is for a fact a fandom full of perverts/criminals.

3) I don't think it's good for people to be obsessed with sex.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 8, 2014)

PriestessShizuka said:


> 3) I don't think it's good for people to be obsessed with sex.



Well there goes 9/10 of the furry fandom XD


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 9, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Well there goes 9/10 of the furry fandom XD



You mean teenage virgin basement dwellers?


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 9, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> You mean teenage virgin basement dwellers?



I just call them Morlocks.


----------



## PriestessShizuka (Dec 9, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Well there goes 9/10 of the furry fandom XD



Rofl XD Well eyy me and several people I know are part of the 10%


----------



## jorinda (Dec 9, 2014)

Coffee tastes disgusting.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 9, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I miss Hinalle.




Try finding him under you bed


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 9, 2014)

jorinda said:


> Coffee tastes disgusting.


I was going to make a joke about Sarcastic Coffeecup but I think it would be vastly inappropriate, immature and very potentially risk making things awkward. Thus, I will abstain. C:

OT: Taylor Swift's music isn't too bad. THERE I SAID IT.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 9, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> I was going to make a joke about Sarcastic Coffeecup but I think it would be vastly inappropriate, immature and very potentially risk making things awkward. Thus, I will abstain. C:
> 
> OT: Taylor Swift's music isn't too bad. THERE I SAID IT.



Her songs in general aren't  bad... Just some of it.

If it is.. You can add a sugar called: remix


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2014)

jorinda said:


> Coffee tastes disgusting.


Hey now, coffee adds a bitter taste to it :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2014)

Fermata said:


> Now tumblr's doing it too? no thanks. It's a gross breach of privacy.



Tumblr's doing it a lot now. People are trying to cover it up, but Tumblr has doxxed critics of tumblrs "MY GENDER IS MAYONAISE AND MY HEADMATE IS HITLER" mentality, and even on other occasions found people's addresses and mailed them syringes with liquids in them, and on another, a knife with a note attached telling to recipient to kill themselves.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 9, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Tumblr's doing it a lot now. People are trying to cover it up, but Tumblr has doxxed critics of tumblrs "MY GENDER IS MAYONAISE AND MY HEADMATE IS HITLER" mentality, and even on other occasions found people's addresses and mailed them syringes with liquids in them, and on another, a knife with a note attached telling to recipient to kill themselves.


Noooo, that's not taking it too far, mmnope. 
:V Some peoples' kids, I tell ya what.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2014)

Fermata said:


> Ehhh... In a nutshell people were racist idiots on tumblr and they got "doxxed" (Wouldn't _entirely_ call it doxxing since the information was easy to find, e.g facebook) and fired from their jobs, got spammed with hatecalls/texts,  etc.
> 
> Now I'm all for people exposing KKK members and shit, which was what sort of did happen too, but leaking some dumb 18 year old's info to hundreds of thousands of people all because they said some stupid thing on social media? C'moooon. Theres no justice in that.
> 
> It was part of the reason why I grew to dislike 4chan despite being a regular user for years, people just doxxed and ruined others lives, I'm not into that. Now tumblr's doing it too? no thanks. It's a gross breach of privacy.


I frequent the notorious /b/, and while people always say stuff like "here's X's number, harass him for me pls", nobody ever does. The only things that get people moving are votes for stupid names for soda flavours or important people.
Individual lives don't matter for shit there so people don't even bother...unless it's a famous person. A random nobody doesn't really peak enough interest for people to stop rolling in threads for giveaways.
So many places paint 4chan as some kind of big satan of the internet, but it's not. It's smart people acting stupid, whereas Tumblr is stupid people acting smart.

From what I've heard, Tumblr is more or less the opposite to 4chan. If someone said something, they will get shit on, even if it didn't directly affect them.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 9, 2014)

jorinda said:


> Coffee tastes disgusting.



Coffee is like bread... the Staff of Life!  It tastes like heaven (if you brew it right).


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 9, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Tumblr's doing it a lot now. People are trying to cover it up, but Tumblr has doxxed critics of tumblrs "MY GENDER IS MAYONAISE AND MY HEADMATE IS HITLER" mentality, and even on other occasions found people's addresses and mailed them syringes with liquids in them, and on another, a knife with a note attached telling to recipient to kill themselves.


  This does not surprise me in the least.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 9, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> OT: Taylor Swift's music isn't too bad. THERE I SAID IT.



Okay, here goes.

I haven't heard a Nicki Minaj song that I haven't found extremely catchy and fun to listen to. But this is a joy i will deprive myself of, every time. I can't help finding the music catchy, but I dislike the person on moral grounds, and I'll avoid the music for that reason. I feel like if I disliked someone but listened to their music, I would feel a bit hypocritical. I am still deeply ashamed for liking the music though.


----------



## Distorted (Dec 9, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Okay, here goes.
> 
> I haven't heard a Nicki Minaj song that I haven't found extremely catchy and fun to listen to. But this is a joy i will deprive myself of, every time. I can't help finding the music catchy, but I dislike the person on moral grounds, and I'll avoid the music for that reason. I feel like if I disliked someone but listened to their music, I would feel a bit hypocritical. I am still deeply ashamed for liking the music though.



Anaconda ruined Nicki for me. I just couldn't take it after that. I like some of her other songs but Anaconda........just no.


----------



## Demensa (Dec 10, 2014)

This is super specific, but I think First Impressions of Earth by The Strokes is one of their better albums.



Chuchi said:


> OT: Taylor Swift's music isn't too bad. THERE I SAID IT.



I feel like people liking Taylor Swift is a somewhat popular 'unpopular opinion'.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 10, 2014)

Demensa said:


> This is super specific, but I think First Impressions of Earth by The Strokes is one of their better albums.



I actually agree with this. 



> I feel like people liking Taylor Swift is a somewhat popular 'unpopular opinion'.



I don't have an opinion about her as a person, just her music. :V
Maybe it's because liking her is somewhere up there in the category of batshitcrazinessblahblahmainstreamboohoo with OneDirection and Justin Beiber and LadyGaga or .. whatever those damn kids listen to these days. :T

All I know is that 'Blank Space' is a startlingly accurate summary of me.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 10, 2014)

Blank Space keeps getting stuck in my head Chuchi.
I must make a colorguard routine to it now .-.


----------



## staticman0 (Dec 10, 2014)

Unpopular oppinions~? Let's see...

Israel is a genocidal apartheid state. How often has that been said in this thread I wonder?


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 10, 2014)

staticman0 said:


> Unpopular oppinions~? Let's see...
> 
> Israel is a genocidal apartheid state. How often has that been said in this thread I wonder?



Every 20-30 pages I think.
I could point out few people (including me) who did that.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Dec 10, 2014)

What the hell is the big deal about Frozen? Looks like BS to me


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 10, 2014)

Croc rants are the best rants.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 23, 2015)

Euthanasia should be legal, along with all drugs for anyone that is reasonably sane and capable of consent.

And that people over the age of 55 should have to be tested for competency in order to drive or vote.

There should also be a tax on all profit derived from unoriginal ideas.


----------



## Kinharia (Mar 23, 2015)

I'll join in - 

I hate Gay Pride parades. I hate how Gay Pride has to be "everywhere", such as the Saint Patrick's Day Parade. No that has nothing at all to do with you, you don't have to be everywhere.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 23, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I'll join in -
> 
> I hate Gay Pride parades. I hate how Gay Pride has to be "everywhere", such as the Saint Patrick's Day Parade. No that has nothing at all to do with you, you don't have to be everywhere.



Being proud of being Irish is like being proud of breathing semi-clean air.
Partial Irish descent is almost as common in America as eating food or being capable of wiping one's ass.


----------



## Inpw (Mar 23, 2015)

I seriously don't understand peoples fascination with the beach. Yes there are hot bodies to look at but why is everyone so amped about going to the beach. It's where dirt meets water! Get the fuck over it!


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 23, 2015)

I think Nutella tastes horrible.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 23, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I think Nutella tastes horrible.



Too much of it leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 23, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I'll join in -
> 
> I hate Gay Pride parades. I hate how Gay Pride has to be "everywhere", such as the Saint Patrick's Day Parade. No that has nothing at all to do with you, you don't have to be everywhere.



 There's Irish gays. The more catholic ones might not like that, but its none the less true. Don't be silly. 

OT: I think the furry culture is more lewd and sexual than gay pride festival culture.


----------



## Mintys (Mar 23, 2015)

I do not like pork, and bacon is only decent...


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 23, 2015)

I think John Bush is a severely underrated singer. I enjoyed his years with Anthrax just as much as the Joey Belladonna years.


----------



## Vitaly (Mar 23, 2015)

-


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 23, 2015)

I am a registered Republican, though i've only ever voted for Green and Libertarian candidates.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 23, 2015)

Kiss sucks. What a bunch of posers.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 24, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Too much of it leaves a bad taste in my mouth.



It tastes horrible and it's bad for you lol.
One time I had a little container of it and I had it all sealed up and stuff proper when I got done trying it the first time and a few days after there were these little round things in it after.
It was gross,I'm sure it wasn't insect related but still I wasn't going to chance anything.
I didn't like it anyways so I just threw it away.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't think that Korn is that bad
Green Day's newer material is pretty good if you ask me
I liked Metallica's Load/ReLoad
I find Destiny to be a great game
I don't find Israel as a nation of heartless murders
AK-103 > M4
rural living > urban living


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 24, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I don't think that Korn is that bad
> Green Day's newer material is pretty good if you ask me
> I liked Metallica's Load/ReLoad
> I find Destiny to be a great game
> ...



The rural comment is basically the only thing I can agree with. 

Korn was alright. Green Day is basically a pop band.

Metallica is overrated.

Destiny is exactly what it was advertised as. "From the makers of Call of Duty Black Ops and Halo."
So, it's basically just something for casual console gamers that are alright with being spoonfed warm, digital diarrhea from big developers for $60 a pop.

Israel is basically on par with Rhodesia and pre-1994 South Africa.

And the comment about the AK-103 makes me feel like you're one of those folks from /k/ that has never owned a firearm, or owns an extremely bubba'd out AR.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Mar 24, 2015)

I truly dont understand the "Let's Player" phenomenon on Youtube, Twitch, etc.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Mar 24, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> I truly dont understand the "Let's Player" phenomenon on Youtube, Twitch, etc.



Money


----------



## Mikune Folf (Mar 24, 2015)

I cannot stand Social Justice Warriors!


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 24, 2015)

Torrijos-sama said:


> And the comment about the AK-103 makes me feel like you're one of those folks from /k/ that has never owned a firearm, or owns an extremely bubba'd out AR.



I have never been on /k/ at all.

I do own a bunch of firearms and I've shot an M4 before. Don't believe me? I post a picture with my guns with a piece of paper with my username on it


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 24, 2015)

I also have a very low standard when it comes to considering anything "good". So it didn't take much for Destiny to impress me, I even liked the Red Dawn remake, if you want to know how low my standards are.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 24, 2015)

Transformers: Age of Extinction was a fun film. It was definitely better than Revenge of the Fallen.


----------



## jorinda (Mar 24, 2015)

There are worse bands than Nickelback.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Mar 24, 2015)

I just think the concept of people watching other people play games as a form of entertainment is so dumb. I can understand if the commentary is funny, but most commentators use low brow childlike humor that pretty much comes down to yelling and fake screaming at jumpscares. They're getting paid for not even being that entertaining. Plus, wasn't watching someone else play a game the worst thing when we were younger? We'd always want to be the ones playing the game instead of watching our friends play it. Nowadays its cooler to watch people play an entire game instead of playing it for yourself...when the fuck did that transition happen?

--Oops, in reply to Sliqq's comment--


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 24, 2015)

Meh. Depends on the LPer. NerdCubed and Markiplier are awesome, as they provide entertaining commentary. PewDiePie is extremely crude and loud, but he makes me laugh sometimes. It's also a good way of seeing if a game is any good. After all, without the Let's Play, games like Minecraft would have never made it big. But yeah, I prefer actually playing games.
Also, Vinesauce for life. They play the games no one wants to play. They are our unsung heroes.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 24, 2015)

The only LPer(s) I like is Rooster Teeth (Achivement Hunter)


----------



## Feste (Mar 24, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> The only LPer(s) I like is Rooster Teeth (Achivement Hunter)



Cryaotic is the best LPer. He also may be one of the best voice actors on YouTube when he's really selling it.

I think the UN is a useless organization at this point, and has a severe anti-Israel if not anti-semetic bias. For confirmation, look at their report on women's rights, where considering the recent rape cases in India and sexual assaults in Egypt, the only country they name is Israel, which had a female Prime Minister in the 1970s among other things. Even then, it's just complaining about the occupation (and before you complain about me saying "complaining", remember this was a report on _women's right_s), saying that women were having trouble getting proper healthcare. I mean, how much more blatantt can you get?


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 25, 2015)

The UN is so corrupt


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 25, 2015)

Since I'm in a randy mood tonight, I'll throw out something more salacious. 

Guys should be encouraged to enjoy more sexual aids or toys. There's this strange double standard where sex toys are endorsed in female culture but men are shamed for whatever they're into. It's not even a feminine perspective that's limiting this but rather American culture as a whole and dominantly men who are propagating this criticism of sexual exploration outside of just watching adult videos or bedding women that appears to mock these activities as perverse or "sad."

I've not used many sexual aids myself, but I know that there is a nearly comedic disdain for men using toys. People should be encouraged to do whatever makes them happy so long as it doesn't hurt anyone else.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 25, 2015)

My right hand is the only sexual aid that I need


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 25, 2015)

And that is what a lot of guys prefer, but sexual exploration should still be permitted if not encouraged.

Same thing goes for people in college. The pervasive thought (at least here in the US) tends to be if two girls hooked up in college, then that can be considered experimental and is not looked upon negatively. But if two guys hook up then it's explicitly gay/bisexual and experimentation is never given any creedence.

But then again, this is what I assume to be the state of things and American society may be less myopic since I left college.


----------



## Sylox (Mar 25, 2015)

I think weed should be illegal.

EDIT: I just realized it's 2 in the morning back home. It's like 3 in the afternoon where I'm at...lol.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 25, 2015)

Mikune Folf said:


> I cannot stand Social Justice Warriors!



How is that an unpopular opinion?


----------



## jorinda (Mar 25, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> I just think the concept of people watching other people play games as a form of entertainment is so dumb. I can understand if the commentary is funny, but most commentators use low brow childlike humor that pretty much comes down to yelling and fake screaming at jumpscares. They're getting paid for not even being that entertaining. Plus, wasn't watching someone else play a game the worst thing when we were younger? We'd always want to be the ones playing the game instead of watching our friends play it. Nowadays its cooler to watch people play an entire game instead of playing it for yourself...when the fuck did that transition happen?



I enjoy watching my friends play, but watching a video of a random person is boring.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 25, 2015)

I much prefer having well constructed videos with actual writing behind than just a generally made on the spot let's play. I'd much rather play the actual damn game than having to see someone do it for me.

Also, guns are stupid... Except for hunting and only when hunting is necessary.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 25, 2015)

I think Exodus is a better thrash band than Slayer.


----------



## Sylox (Mar 25, 2015)

I think we should ban weed, alcohol and cigarettes.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 25, 2015)

Conversely, I think that all drugs should be legal for the implicit purpose of letting those who shouldn't do them weed themselves out of the genepool.

We should have a culture built on freedom of information and awareness of the effects and potential hazards of things that are out there, where common sense rather than legislation and penal codes are what prevent people from doing things.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Mar 25, 2015)

Jack White is a crummy guitar player. I get that we're supposed to fawn over him because there are a dearth of guitar players to fawn over right now, but he's honestly not that good.


----------



## Luki (Mar 25, 2015)

Often people around the ones abusing certain substances end up suffering with them too, if not more than them.

I'm completely against everything being legalized. It wouldn't serve to weed them out, it would only serve to get more people caught up in their screw ups.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 25, 2015)

There needs to be a law that requires people to retake their driving test when they renew their license. Too many people on the road do not know how to drive properly and safely.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 25, 2015)

There's absolutely nothing appealing about spring
Nothing
It's disgusting, it's wet, it's needlessly cold, muddy, gross, absolute trash season.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Mar 25, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> There's absolutely nothing appealing about spring
> Nothing
> It's disgusting, it's wet, it's needlessly cold, muddy, gross, absolute trash season.



And allergies are a motherfucker


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 26, 2015)

Spring is the first season of the year with humidity in the South.

And it sucks.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 26, 2015)

Torrijos-sama said:


> Spring is the first season of the year with humidity in the South.
> 
> And it sucks.



I dunno where you live in the south but...
Where I live it's humid year round. Hot or cold.


----------



## Sylox (Mar 26, 2015)

I prefer going down the Nanny State route because some people cannot be trusted to follow the rules. If the US really gave a damn about drugs, they'd increase funding for the War on Drugs and create stiffer penalties for those caught with them; that includes possession. If you cannot follow the rules, you deserve to be punished.

Anyway, I have another unpopular opinion: I think we should build a damn fence and kick all of the illegals out.


----------



## jorinda (Mar 26, 2015)

Austin Powers is not funny.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 26, 2015)

Legalize drugs, but only on an in-house level. Sure, people would still self-destruct, that is inevitable, but having the state sell drugs is cutting the middle-man with a knife in its hand and reduce crime. There is a psychological effect about having something banned. Like children, if something is clearly stated as unauthorized, they'll go out of their way to do it. So if you say that drugs are okay, some will be put off.


----------



## Inpw (Mar 26, 2015)

RedLeFrench said:


> Legalize drugs.



Drugs are bad... but only those untaxed drugs. Use good drugs... those taxed drugs.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 26, 2015)

Am I the only one here who likes spring?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 26, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Am I the only one here who likes spring?



yes


----------



## Kinharia (Mar 26, 2015)

I actually enjoyed the Misfits album The Devil's Rain. Sure alright Only isn't as a great as Graves or Danzig but still does a good job, Graves was different from Danzig and Only is different from them.


----------



## Sylox (Mar 26, 2015)

RedLeFrench said:


> Legalize drugs, but only on an in-house level. Sure, people would still self-destruct, that is inevitable, but having the state sell drugs is cutting the middle-man with a knife in its hand and reduce crime. There is a psychological effect about having something banned. Like children, if something is clearly stated as unauthorized, they'll go out of their way to do it. So if you say that drugs are okay, some will be put off.



That won't fly in America. We don't like the State intruding on our lives, what makes you think we'd support them selling drugs legal drugs?


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 26, 2015)

Great idea, legalizing potentially lethal drugs!


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 26, 2015)

Whelp


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 26, 2015)

Sylox said:


> That won't fly in America. We don't like the State intruding on our lives, what makes you think we'd support them selling drugs legal drugs?



You already support prescription drugs, the companies backing them are only one step up from the cartels. Maybe a few, but same line of buisness.


I believe the law should be about protecting, not punishing.

And in all honesty, I don't think weed is any worse than alchohol, in moderation.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 26, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Great idea, legalizing potentially lethal drugs!


The drugs are currently lethal because well.. they're drugs, and people can't go and get help because of the issue with them being illegal.
Illegal drugs are lethal for that reason and second-hand because of cartels and all the wonderful things they do.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 26, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> The drugs are currently lethal because well.. they're drugs, and people can't go and get help because of the issue with them being illegal.
> Illegal drugs are lethal for that reason and second-hand because of cartels and all the wonderful things they do.



Pretty much, aside from the nastier shit like meth and heroin, those are some of the biggest reasons why they cause problems.

It's like prostitution, accept it happens and people want it, regulate it, suddenly the life of prostitutes is greatly increased as well as those who seek their services.


Not to mention keeping drugs illegal funds cartels and gangs in the US, creating more violence, incarcerates non-harmful civilians, and wastes the ironically named justice system's time and resources that could be better spent.

I would personally be perfectly fine with marijuana and peyote being legal, and wouldn't mind them being regulated and taxed.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 26, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> It's like prostitution, accept it happens and people want it, regulate it, suddenly the life of prostitutes is greatly increased as well as those who seek their services.



136543242432 times this


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 26, 2015)

I never really have any incentive to smoke or drink ever.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 26, 2015)

Don't worry, Fen, you are not alone. I fucking hate the smell of cigarettes.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 26, 2015)

Cigarettes and cigars are absolute trash


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 26, 2015)

I've never really had any incentive to use any sort of drug other than prescription drugs, tbh.
I've just never saw the appeal.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 26, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I've never really had any incentive to use any sort of drug other than prescription drugs, tbh.
> I've just never saw the appeal.



son
*puts hand on shoulder*
once you learn to hate yourself youll partake like the rest of us


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Mar 26, 2015)

I dont think jrpg's should be considered rpg's. They should just be called japanese action games. Also, I dont like japanese action games except for Kingdom Hearts


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 26, 2015)

RPGs are overrated.


----------



## Luki (Mar 26, 2015)

I've heard plenty of older language teachers claim otherwise , however I do think games and shows are valid tools to help one learn certain languages. RPGs are some of the greatest tools out there to that end. It's absurd,the amount of vocabulary and pronounciation I've picked up from them. Immersion in a language is fundamental to the learning process, and proper RPGs are nothing if not immersive.

Just don't assume you can rely STRICTLY on them, of course, there must be an effort to actually want to learn the language as you play.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 26, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> son
> *puts hand on shoulder*
> once you learn to hate yourself youll partake like the rest of us



I already hate myself


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 26, 2015)

RedLeFrench said:


> Legalize drugs, but only on an in-house level. Sure, people would still self-destruct, that is inevitable, but having the state sell drugs is cutting the middle-man with a knife in its hand and reduce crime. There is a psychological effect about having something banned. Like children, if something is clearly stated as unauthorized, they'll go out of their way to do it. So if you say that drugs are okay, some will be put off.



I disagree. When I was a child, if I was told not to do something, I didn't fuckin' do it =P

Or... was I the only one?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 26, 2015)

I think that obesity and one's weight should be up to individuals.

At the same time, I don't think that Medicare/Medicaid or the tax payer should have to pay for any of the health conditions or problems associated with it.

If drug users and tobacco users are discriminated against for their personal choices, then guess what? Everyone should be.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 26, 2015)

Areas with large populations  of morons trying to deny humanity's role in climate change should be denied aid in weather-related emergencies.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 26, 2015)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Areas with large populations  of morons trying to deny humanity's role in climate change should be denied aid in weather-related emergencies.



This should include the third world and any place with a large number of religious people, regardless of religion.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Mar 26, 2015)

Self defense is a dumb excuse to kill someone else


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 27, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Self defense is a dumb excuse to kill someone else



I hope that you don't end up in a situation where you have to defend yourself


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 27, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Self defense is a dumb excuse to kill someone else



Self defense is a valid reason that is abused.

Sort of like the insanity defense, even when there is insufficient evidence of a mental illness or no psychiatric history.

All it does is increase scrutiny on people who do use either thing properly, effectively making both harder to be used properly.


----------



## Luki (Mar 27, 2015)

On the topic of self defense, isn't there some sort of "stand your ground" law or something in the US, where you're allowed to shoot anyone you perceive as an "invader" to your property? It seems a bit absurd to me.

I recall a Brazilian exchange student got shot to death a long time ago because he arrived drunk on the wrong house for a frat party. I was about 13 when I read about it, not sure if remembering correctly.


----------



## Sylox (Mar 27, 2015)

Stand Your Ground should be a national law. I have a Constitutional right to shoot anybody who I deem as a threat.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 27, 2015)

Luki said:


> On the topic of self defense, isn't there some sort of "stand your ground" law or something in the US, where you're allowed to shoot anyone you perceive as an "invader" to your property? It seems a bit absurd to me.


Yes. You can shoot somebody who is posing a threat to you in my state


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 27, 2015)

I support SYG


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 27, 2015)

I find white bread easier to eat than wheat bread. A bit of a problem, as my mom always buys wheat and never buys white bread.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 27, 2015)

Luki said:


> On the topic of self defense, isn't there some sort of "stand your ground" law or something in the US, where you're allowed to shoot anyone you perceive as an "invader" to your property? It seems a bit absurd to me.
> 
> I recall a Brazilian exchange student got shot to death a long time ago because he arrived drunk on the wrong house for a frat party. I was about 13 when I read about it, not sure if remembering correctly.



Stand your ground only applies in a situation where someone has already engaged in threatening behavior, like punching someone or pulling out a weapon to initiate violence with.

Castle Law, however, is the doctrine that permits rightful property owners or tennents to shoot someone that is trespassing on their property. In some states, the owner is required to announce that they have a gun before shooting, and it's illegal to shoot an individual that is attempting to flee. In fact, it gets you a manslaughter charge if you shoot someone in the back in Texas, and if the circumstances show that the person was leaving or was surrendering, you can be charged with murder.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 27, 2015)

Frankly, killing someone in defence is only in defence if your life is threatened.

I understand it isn't easy to defend yourself without resorting to extremes, and this comes from someone who does silat where they make such an art of combat that you gradually destroy all ability of them to pose a threat to you.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 27, 2015)

Imo "life is being threatened" can mean someone trying to kick my ass, trying to break in my house, etc


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 28, 2015)

"Stand Your Ground" laws simply protect an individual's right to defend themselves if someone else is threatening another with bodily harm or death.

It can defend nearly every action, from using firearms to throwing punches to subduing people through holds or usage of non-lethal defensive weapons like mace or a stun gun.


----------



## Sylox (Mar 28, 2015)

The US should invest more in the War on Drugs.
The Criminal Justice System isn't biased/racist/rigged in any way shape or form.
People with an IQ of less than 100 should be barred from voting.

I have alot of really insane opinions.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 28, 2015)

Sylox said:


> The US should invest more in the War on Drugs.
> The Criminal Justice System isn't biased/racist/rigged in any way shape or form.
> People with an IQ of less than 100 should be barred from voting.
> 
> I have alot of really insane opinions.



No offence, but don't expect me to ask your advice on politics man.

@JesusFish

I wonder what the case would be if I did a little silat and tore all the muscles in their leg or completely fucked their arms?
Honestly curious, hopefully wouldn't have to do much more than an elbow.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 28, 2015)

Call of duty is horrible and anything that stems from it.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 28, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Call of duty is horrible and anything that stems from it.



Those games will give my dad an aneurysm I swear


----------



## PetersaurusRex (Mar 28, 2015)

Reddit is an awful website full of circlejerking hivemind teens with very little actual content. Most modern action movies are terrible. Reality shows are the cancer killing today's media.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 28, 2015)

PetersaurusRex said:


> Reddit is an awful website full of circlejerking hivemind teens with very little actual content.



Have you ever been to Reddit or are you just parroting what you've been told?


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 28, 2015)

Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within was a decent movie with interesting plot.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 28, 2015)

The Transformers movies are so bad they're good.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 28, 2015)

I've seen quite of few political left-wing circlejerks on reddit


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Mar 29, 2015)

Despite people saying how good his music is, I hate kanye west...hell i dislike a lot of the modern singers of today


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 29, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I've seen quite of few political left-wing circlejerks on reddit



But no other circlejerks?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 29, 2015)

Prison rape is awful.


----------



## Shiloh253 (Mar 29, 2015)

Married gay couples should be able to defend their weed plants with AR15's.


----------



## Saga (Mar 29, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Prison rape is awful.



Did you hear about indiana gov Mike Pence trying to block a law to prevent prison rape? He think's it's just a side effect of incarceration and is a-ok


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 29, 2015)

Saga said:


> Did you hear about indiana gov Mike Pence trying to block a law to prevent prison rape? He think's it's just a side effect of incarceration and is a-ok



I've been watching The Young Turks and they did a vid on it. I know a few people (and I'm sure we all do) who think it's justified and kinda like "getting even" with bad guys. Indiana is super fucked up anyway though. Some of those mid-west states put our South to shame in the crazy department. 

I wish people would throw off that terribly vindictive notion that rape can be a good thing. It's never good and it's always unjust. I'd even say so if it happened to Mike Pence.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 29, 2015)

I am happy that i'm a Southerner during a time when the North has more racist people than the South.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 29, 2015)

Torrijos-sama said:


> I am happy that i'm a Southerner during a time when the North has more racist people than the South.



 I'd say we're rather even. I'm a Southerner and lot's of hate for blacks and Hispanics abounds here. Not to even mention people from the Middle East.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2015)

Shiloh253 said:


> Married gay couples should be able to defend their weed plants with AR15's.



Beautiful


----------



## Sylox (Mar 29, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> No offence, but don't expect me to ask your advice on politics man.



I'm perfectly fine with that.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think mid-1980s Camaros are pretty sexy cars.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 29, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I'd say we're rather even. I'm a Southerner and lot's of hate for blacks and Hispanics abounds here. Not to even mention people from the Middle East.



Do you live in a rural area of Alabama?


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 29, 2015)

League of Legends is just not as good as people make it out to be.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 29, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Do you live in a rural area of Alabama?



I'm a lil more to the east coast. I'll give you a hint. 

I can go eat a Georgia Peach in 3 hours and dance in the Halls of the Grand Ole Opry in the same amount of time. I could literally shake hands with this   if I wanted to visit the island, and I have a sister...but she's northern.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 29, 2015)

Chocolate is disgusting.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 29, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I'd say we're rather even. I'm a Southerner and lot's of hate for blacks and Hispanics abounds here. Not to even mention people from the Middle East.



We're in the middle of a racialist polar shift.
It seems even right now, but they'll gradually move to a place where the legal system and voting population favors bigotry.

It's the great migration north into Michigan, Illinois, Indiana, and Ohio.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 29, 2015)

Torrijos-sama said:


> We're in the middle of a racialist polar shift.
> It seems even right now, but they'll gradually move to a place where the legal system and voting population favors bigotry.
> 
> It's the great migration north into Michigan, Illinois, Indiana, and Ohio.



Really? I thought you always heard of people moving to the southern states due to the nicer weather...and thus bringing their more left views with them. I've never been able to just pick up and move somewhere because I didn't like the laws though. That's why I'm hella gay and still in the south.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 29, 2015)

Years of public education systems trying to compensate for years of bigotry and ignorance also played a role.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 29, 2015)

Torrijos-sama said:


> Years of public education systems trying to compensate for years of bigotry and ignorance also played a role.



Ohhhhhhhhh. I see. That's quite interesting. It kinda explains Indiana these days.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I'm a lil more to the east coast. I'll give you a hint.
> 
> I can go eat a Georgia Peach in 3 hours and dance in the Halls of the Grand Ole Opry in the same amount of time. I could literally shake hands with this   if I wanted to visit the island, and I have a sister...but she's northern.



South Currralahna



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Chocolate is disgusting.



You're just asking for a fight


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 29, 2015)

Georgia would be a nice state to live in, if it weren't for the damn mosquitoes and "Religious Freedom" legal bullshit.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2015)

Georgia is filled with bad people.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 29, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Georgia is filled with bad people.



Atlanta has a lot of bums too. >.>


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 29, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh. I see. That's quite interesting. It kinda explains Indiana these days.



If awareness of racism as a problem isn't as stressed as heavily as it is down here, people forget shit.
And then you're back to square one.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 29, 2015)

Chocolate Ice Cream is horrible.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 30, 2015)

Torrijos-sama said:


> If awareness of racism as a problem isn't as stressed as heavily as it is down here, people forget shit.
> And then you're back to square one.



I assume you live near Houston...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 30, 2015)

I live up in Texarkana and there doesn't seem to be too much racism up here.
At least, that I've seen?


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Mar 30, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Chocolate Ice Cream is horrible.


I have been trying and trying to get a picture to post to this and it just won't work. I am disappoint.

So here, have a link to it then: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/c7/7b/b4/c77bb46ee902d170307f2e03f0d09b2a.jpg


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 30, 2015)

On the topic of ice cream...
I think strawberry ice cream is the worst


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 30, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> On the topic of ice cream...
> I think strawberry ice cream is the worst



Yes it is.




BlueStreak98 said:


> I have been trying and trying to get a  picture to post to this and it just won't work. I am disappoint.
> 
> So here, have a link to it then: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/c7/7b/b4/c77bb46ee902d170307f2e03f0d09b2a.jpg





Hey,it tastes horrible.
I only go to frozen yogurt places/cold stone to get my frozen treat action on.
Usually it's always a vanilla base with a few add ins..With Cold Stone it's vanilla and  I get strawberries and chocolate chips added in.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 30, 2015)

Ice Cream huh? The worst has to be Neapolitan Ice Cream. The horrid chocolate and strawberry destroy the heavenly flavor of vanilla. Ã’~Ã“


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 30, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I assume you live near Houston...



No.

The only real racism I've seen has been in New England. Beyond that it's either been about language, which isn't race, or aimed at white people, which no one cares about.


----------



## Luki (Mar 30, 2015)

The best ice cream is vanilla... 

I've never had anyone agree with me on this one  :c


----------



## Gator (Mar 30, 2015)

you vanilla guys make me sick
SICK


pineapple-mushroom-anchovy is best pizza.  i don't like meat on a pizza unless it's anchovy.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 30, 2015)

Fruit Sorbet is the way to go.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2015)

Luki said:


> The best ice cream is vanilla...
> 
> I've never had anyone agree with me on this one  :c


I like vanilla.


Gator said:


> pineapple-mushroom-anchovy is best pizza.  i don't like meat on a pizza unless it's anchovy.



I didn't get the chance to try anchovy thanks to scooby doo


----------



## Gator (Mar 30, 2015)

what did scooby.. do?

8U


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 30, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I like vanilla.



Of course you'd like something white, creamy, and delicious. Especially when it feels good going down your throat. :v


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2015)

Gator said:


> what did scooby.. do?
> 
> 8U


Good one

He hates anchovy. When ever he orders pizza he goes: "No Anchovy" or "Eww Anchovy" That made me think up until now that anchovy are disgusting.

The popeye show made me eat spinach....



VÃ¦r said:


> Of course you'd like something white, creamy, and delicious. Especially when it feels good going down your throat. :v




You... you... you're a genius... you figured me out!


----------



## Gator (Mar 30, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> He hates anchovy. When ever he orders pizza he goes: "No Anchovy" or "Eww Anchovy" That made me think up until now that anchovy are disgusting.
> 
> The popeye show made me eat spinach....



i know that feel
people would always joke about anchovy; it's like the universal "gross pizza topping", and a lot of pizza places don't even carry it.  but one day i realized, as much as i like fish, that shit should be delicious.  AND IT WAS.

spinach is also fucking great and so is popeye


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2015)

Gator said:


> i know that feel
> people would always joke about anchovy; it's like the universal "gross pizza topping", and a lot of pizza places don't even carry it.  but one day i realized, *as much as i like fish, *that shit should be delicious.  AND IT WAS.
> 
> spinach is also fucking great and so is popeye




Daddy! You made me so happy.
I can't recall how many people here hates eating fish and for a guy who lives in the middle of the sea... this made me cry tears of joy


----------



## Gator (Mar 30, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Daddy! You made me so happy.
> I can't recall how many people here hates eating fish and for a guy who lives in the middle of the sea... this made me cry tears of joy



you know, i've noticed that... i try not to say anything, but internally,_ i am hissing at all of them_.  

you need to come with me and we will have ALL THE FISH and bedtime stories


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 30, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You... you... you're a genius... you figured me out!



Heh. Well, even I on occasion can enjoy it as well. It's totally understandable. Ã•wÃ•



Gator said:


> i know that feel
> people would always joke about anchovy; it's like the universal "gross pizza topping", and a lot of pizza places don't even carry it.  but one day i realized, as much as i like fish, that shit should be delicious.  AND IT WAS.
> 
> spinach is also fucking great and so is popeye



Anchovies are AWESOME!!! I used to judge until I forced myself. And thanks to Popeye I also love spinach! Good stuff!


----------



## Gator (Mar 30, 2015)

VÃ¦r said:


> Heh. Well, even I on occasion can enjoy it as well. It's totally understandable. Ã•wÃ•
> 
> 
> 
> Anchovies are AWESOME!!! I used to judge until I forced myself. And thanks to Popeye I also love spinach! Good stuff!



you are now part of the club.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 30, 2015)

I bet the people who like vanilla icecream are the ones who won't try anything new in the bedroom
get it
cause youre vanilla
and vanilla is boring, just like you


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I bet the people who like vanilla icecream are the ones who won't try anything new in the bedroom
> get it
> cause youre vanilla
> and vanilla is boring, just like you




So now I'm boring! I really should have looked for you when I was there is Canada last month. I would've rekt your anus


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Mar 30, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I bet the people who like vanilla icecream are the ones who won't try anything new in the bedroom
> get it
> cause youre vanilla
> and vanilla is boring, just like you



so what does it mean if someone likes chocolate, strawberry...or mixed?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 30, 2015)

Other then vanilla I also like Cookie Dough,Apple Pie,Caramel Swirl,and I like Fudge Swirl Vanilla Ice Cream.
Oh,and I also love drumsticks and push-ups as well as Orange Sorbet,malt cups and Lemon Sorbet.
I also can't eat Vanilla Ice cream without chocolate syrup.


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't actually like chocolate ice cream. Vanilla is more versatile and I won't even touch chocolate if we have pretty much any other flavor.

Pistachio is the one true ice cream.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 30, 2015)

Flavoured milk is terrible. 

Especially mint chocolate milk.

Also, white expats should stop buying all the unflavoured milk.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 30, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So now I'm boring! I really should have looked for you when I was there is Canada last month. I would've rekt your anus


you better follow through with that threat
Destroy me



DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> so what does it mean if someone likes chocolate, strawberry...or mixed?


Acceptable


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 30, 2015)

I LOVE MINT ICE CREAM


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 30, 2015)

I love all ice cream flavors.
Bacon is overrated.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 30, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I love all ice cream flavors.
> Bacon is overrated.



Bacon ice cream is a terrible idea.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 30, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I LOVE MINT ICE CREAM


Mint chocolate chip icecream is good but it depends on the brand
A while back, I bought a tub of Breyer's mint chocolate chip icecream and it's just.. ungodly minty. It's disgusting. It's been in my freezer for months


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 30, 2015)

I thought Breyer's had natural mint, which is why it was not colored green. I could be wrong. Mmm, minty.


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 30, 2015)

Bluebell is the best.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 30, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I thought Breyer's had natural mint, which is why it was not colored green. I could be wrong. Mmm, minty.



No idea, all I know is that it's too minty. It's sickeningly minty


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 30, 2015)

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/sandra-lee/grasshopper-ice-cream-cocktail-recipe.html


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 30, 2015)

Whenever someone says they're a communist or support communism, this is what I imagine they support: http://www.gq.com/news-politics/big...-khmer-rouge-michael-paterniti?printable=true


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 30, 2015)

I think the Yukon is cool and I want to go there and freeze XD


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 30, 2015)

It has to take more than three licks to get to the tootsie roll center of a Tootsie Pop!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't like bananas.
I don't like eating much fruit outside of berries and citrus anyway


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 30, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I think the Yukon is cool and I want to go there and freeze XD



Yukon Territories is rad as fuck


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 30, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't like bananas.
> I don't like eating much fruit outside of berries and citrus anyway


Fruits are my acquired taste. I don't quite like eating them, but I do whenever I'm told, and some are even quite tasty. But here, what I really enjoy is Juice.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't like bananas.
> I don't like eating much fruit outside of berries and citrus anyway



Fun Fact: Bananas are berries.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Mar 30, 2015)

Cocobanana said:


> It has to take more than three licks to get to the tootsie roll center of a Tootsie Pop!



It takes more than three licks AND multiple cuts to the roof of your mouth to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 30, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Yukon Territories is rad as fuck



It's quite literally one of the only out-of-country places I want to go.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Fun Fact: Bananas are berries.



D:


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 30, 2015)

You should watch this movie
It's not action-packed by any means, but was filmed and takes place entirely in the Yukon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUTkZ63dHiY


----------



## Kinharia (Mar 30, 2015)

I lean left on many things but I'd lean far right when it comes to security and policing. I strongly believe that a strong law system combined with a large police force will lead to greater peace, when everyone is afraid to break the law then peace will reign. The only times in my city where something close to a peaceful society was when the Paramilitaries controlled policing.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't think Edda Moser's 'Der HÃ¶lle Rache' is the best ever, perfectly executed as it is. As it stands, I'm more in the Diana Damrau camp.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 9, 2015)

I feel that Hillary Clinton is Richard Nixon with a vagina.


----------



## RedSavage (May 9, 2015)

Water is best drank warm or at room temp.


----------



## Sylox (May 9, 2015)

I eat the skin on a Kiwi


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 10, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Water is best drank warm or at room temp.





Sylox said:


> I eat the skin on a Kiwi



Wait, neither of these are normal?


----------



## Astrium (May 10, 2015)

"Hitler was right."


----------



## Rassah (May 10, 2015)

Whether you vote Democrat or Republican next year, the outcome will be almost the same


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 10, 2015)

I think pop music is cool.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 10, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I think pop music is cool.



Pop music has been developed to meet the daily minimum requirements for culture that an average human has, but doesn't have anything else really going for it.

It is a necessity, but not an art.


----------



## Sylox (May 10, 2015)

I don't think people on welfare should be allowed to vote


----------



## BlitzCo (May 10, 2015)

People should be tested for drugs before getting a welfare check


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 10, 2015)

Not everyone on welfare, disability and government funding is a drug-addict or otherwise taking advantage of the system.
Some people legitimately cannot get a job.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 10, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't think people on welfare should be allowed to vote



Some Veterans are disabled and on welfare. They fought overseas for your freedom and you'd be happy removing their voice?

(Or did you think all welfare folk were lazy "welfare queens"?)


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 10, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Some Veterans are disabled and on welfare. They fought overseas for your freedom and you'd be happy removing their voice?
> 
> (Or did you think all welfare folk were lazy "welfare queens"?)



My friend Ivy's(the girl I went to prom with) mom is a retired vet who literally cannot get a job because no one will hire her as a teacher because she has prescribed morphine for her chronic headaches and back problems which she got during her service.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 10, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> My friend Ivy's(the girl I went to prom with) mom is a retired vet who literally cannot get a job because no one will hire her as a teacher because she has prescribed morphine for her chronic headaches and back problems which she got during her service.



That is so shameful. ;~;


----------



## Sylox (May 10, 2015)

I think a good portion of welfare users are lazy and drug users and you're only kidding yourself if you think otherwise. Maybe if people didn't think with their hearts, they'd realize a large portion are abusing the system, making it harder on those who actually need to use it. Fen, people can get a job if they try hard enough; if I can get a job in this sluggish economy with the degree I have, then they can get one.


----------



## Zop (May 10, 2015)

I prefer my coffee cold.

I absolutely cannot stand ranch dressing.

Flat pop is okay.


----------



## Sylox (May 10, 2015)

Zop said:


> I absolutely cannot stand ranch dressing.



Are you even human!!!


----------



## Zop (May 10, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Are you even human!!!


>_< I always get something to that effect whenever I mention I don't like ranch dressing.


----------



## Astrium (May 10, 2015)

Zop said:


> >_< I always get something to that effect whenever I mention I don't like ranch dressing.



Don't worry, Zop, you're not alone.


----------



## Zop (May 10, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Don't worry, Zop, you're not alone.


Hell yes, ranch haters unite! Everyone sucks but us!


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 10, 2015)

Feminism. :V

Also, I hate hot dogs and all kinds of sausages.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 10, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Not everyone on welfare, disability and government funding is a drug-addict or otherwise taking advantage of the system.
> Some people legitimately cannot get a job.



But wouldn't that be a good thing to root out all the druggies taking advantage of the system?


----------



## Sylox (May 10, 2015)

To be fair, one can say that drug testing recipients is pointless and will just cost the taxpayer more money in the long run, than actually SAVE money. Then of course, there is the constitutional aspect of drug testing people without probable cause; it's part of the reason why a Circuit Court struck down Florida's drug testing law.

http://time.com/3117361/welfare-recipients-drug-testing/
https://www.aclu.org/issues/criminal-law-reform/drug-testing
http://www.governing.com/topics/health-human-services/tns0florida-drug-test-welfare.html


----------



## Rassah (May 10, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't think people on welfare should be allowed to vote



Why? You think voting makes a difference in what happens in government?


----------



## Rassah (May 10, 2015)

I don't think veterans should get a special status in society with benefits, just because they did a job they were paid for which had nothing actually to do with our freedomz.


----------



## Sylox (May 10, 2015)

Rassah said:


> Why? You think voting makes a difference in what happens in government?



Yeah actually I do. I'm sorry, my ancestors got sprayed by hoses and mauled by dogs so I could have the right to vote and I'm not going to waste it just because some skeptic is mad nothing goes his way. So you know what, you can be a little apathetic mongo who bitches and moans at the system, but I'll keep exercising my right to vote, like any red-blooded American should. Lemme tell you something dude, the system works; its the morons that just so happen to populate the system that are making it fail, but by all means, stay home and don't vote, just don't complain when Congress passes something you don't like.

IMO, if you don't vote, you don't have the RIGHT to complain.


----------



## Kosdu (May 10, 2015)

I want you to find accurate, non-partisan statistics on how many "welfare queens" exist, the amount they cost the taxpayer, and how much it would cost the taxpayer to "remove" them from the system, the effects it would have on their lives, and on society in general.

Sylox, we don't share opinions, generally speaking.
The thing is, if you base your opinion off of reality instead of what you see from in your bubble then others will respect it more.


I guess my unpopular opinion is no policy or legal action should be taken on beliefs.... Merely the effects it will have on others.


----------



## Sylox (May 10, 2015)

No, people don't respect my opinions because they don't line up w/ their's. My opinions are valid because I live in a bubble that isn't influenced by other people. I get the feeling that some of you are trying to convert me back to Liberalism by shaming me for my beliefs.

EDIT: Apparently the overwhelming consensus is that welfare fraud and abuse is overblown and not that widespread...I concede that fact to you all.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 10, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> But wouldn't that be a good thing to root out all the druggies taking advantage of the system?



Of course that would be good.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 10, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I get the feeling that some of you are trying to convert me back to Liberalism by shaming me for my beliefs.



No one cares to change your mind, you just end up doing that when 99 percent of the forum is outraged at you for saying downright offensive things. This is a discussion forum and we tend to discuss ideas and topics and it generally helps when everybody knows what reality is. 

I guess my unpopular opinion is fascism sucks. I thought that wasn't popular anymore but I stand corrected.


----------



## Sylox (May 10, 2015)

My opinions are rooted in reality Butters, I don't know what the big deal is. If you don't like my views, then so what? That's life.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 10, 2015)

Sylox said:


> My opinions are rooted in reality Butters, I don't know what the big deal is. If you don't like my views, then so what? That's life.



Then I don't wanna see any "Please don't be mad" PM's anymore. Because I'm not playing Merry go round. 

Another unpopular opinion: I think Spring Cleaning is a joke. People should clean at least once a month instead to make the task easier.


----------



## Astrium (May 10, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Then I don't wanna see any "Please don't be mad" PM's anymore. Because I'm not playing Merry go round.
> 
> Another unpopular opinion: I think Spring Cleaning is a joke. People should clean at least once a month instead to make the task easier.



Or you could be like me and just never clean ever.


----------



## Sylox (May 10, 2015)

Well you know what that's perfectly fine with me dude. Just don't bitch when you see something you find offensive.

Here's another opinion: Fat people should be assessed a tax.


----------



## Kosdu (May 10, 2015)

Okay Sylox, here's the thing.

Reality is often mistaken for your own perception of reality, filtered through your beliefs, what you have been told, things you have seen or hold.

Finding reality when it comes to the kinda of things you talk about is leaving behind any stereotypes you may have in your mind, opening your mind to other views in search of the truth, and doing your best to find the most unbiased opinion which reflects being the most, even if you don't like it.


Frankly, you live in your bubble and think others live in their's.
Otherwise, you'd see that it's not possible to know many of things you know for sure without such a great time and effort and not have such a solid opinion on them.



I used to be in a bubble, and to some degree most people live in them.... It simply is a matter of how much what you believe is reflected in what you see as compared to observing without preconception and bias and then doing your damnedest to have your beliefs reflect reality instead of your preconceptions.


----------



## ADF (May 10, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Well you know what that's perfectly fine with me dude. Just don't bitch when you see something you find offensive.



As stated that all depends on what you find offensive being real. There are a lot of people in the UK offended by the idea of all the work shy scroungers they believe are taking advantage of the welfare system, but as I explained in another thread; this is a synthetic scapegoat to justify other policies. It's not backed up by facts.

Ideologies of hate tend to not concern themselves with facts, their hatred becomes self justifying as they invent their reasons. Like a theist they start with the conclusion and look for facts they think back it up, when the facts contradict their beliefs they simply discard them as inconvenient for their conviction on what truth is.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 10, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Here's another opinion: Fat people should be assessed a tax.



....Well that's another tax to send my family into further debt then...


----------



## Sylox (May 10, 2015)

It should be illegal to use your cell phone in a restaurant.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 10, 2015)

Sylox said:


> It should be illegal to use your cell phone in a restaurant.



Wait...
what is the reasoning behind this?


----------



## ADF (May 10, 2015)

Tax fat people XD I missed that one.

I have a suspicion they wouldn't support a sugar tax, as that's a tax on businesses and such thinking usually hates that.


----------



## Astrium (May 10, 2015)

Sylox said:


> It should be illegal to use your cell phone in a *theater*.



Fixed it.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (May 10, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Fixed it.



All the This'!

Oh and no bluetooth headsets with those damn blinking blue lights that catch the corner of my eye


----------



## Hikaru Okami (May 10, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Another unpopular opinion: I think Spring Cleaning is a joke. People should clean at least once a month instead to make the task easier.



This actually sounds like a good idea. I shall steal this idea!

In other news, I actually appreciate Taylor Swift's song Shake it Off. I don't mind listening to it if it's (always) on the radio.


----------



## Kosdu (May 10, 2015)

Okay Sylox, you forget what it means to have legal and financial action taken against you for something silly, or really don't give a shit about the words you say.

That, or you have a fundamental disconnect with other human beings.


----------



## Rassah (May 10, 2015)

Sylox said:


> IMO, if you don't vote, you don't have the RIGHT to complain.



That's A pretty shitty way to look at it. If I am given the choice to vote for either Stalin or Hitler, and I refuse to vote for either, I have no right to complain when one lines me up against a wall and shoots me, or the other sends me into a gas chamber? If both choices are shit, DA!n right I'll complain.



Sylox said:


> Lemme tell you something dude, the system works; its the morons that just so happen to populate the system that are making it fail,



How can the system work, if the system is nothing but morons throwing their weight around, and, as you say, those morons that just happen to populate it are making it fail? We dont even get any real choice when we vote, anyway. It's just corporate shill chosen for us by special interests, vs corporate shill chosen for us by often the same special interests.

Bush was a horrible president who waged wars in the middle east, increased our government debt, inflated our money, spied on citizens without a warrant, deported undocumented workers who didn't do anything wrong, created incentives to borrow and get mortgages, allowed banks to get too big to fail and gamble with our money, and caused a major economic crash.

So, because we wanted something different, we elected Obama,  who continued wars in the middle east, increased our government debt, inflated our money, spied on even more citizens without a warrant, deported more undocumented workers who didn't do anything wrong, continued incentives to borrow and get mortgages, passed regulations that forced even more banks to merge and become too big to fail, who are even more over leveraged than they were before, and caused a perfect combination of factors in our economy to have another economic collapse, possibly by the end of this year, which could very well be way worse than the one in 2008 (not because Obama did a worse job, but because nothing that caused 2008 was fixed, the problem was just pushed forward a few years, and the full crash that should've happened in '08 didn't happen). So, we voters sure showed them!


----------



## Sylox (May 10, 2015)

Rassah said:


> That's A pretty shitty way to look at it. If I am given the choice to vote for either Stalin or Hitler, and I refuse to vote for either, I have no right to complain when one lines me up against a wall and shoots me, or the other sends me into a gas chamber? If both choices are shit, DA!n right I'll complain.



And that's your Constitutional right. Doesn't mean it's the best way of going about things.



Rassah said:


> How can the system work, if the system is nothing but morons throwing their weight around, and, as you say, those morons that just happen to populate it are making it fail? We dont even get any real choice when we vote, anyway. It's just corporate shill chosen for us by special interests, vs corporate shill chosen for us by often the same special interests.
> 
> Bush was a horrible president who waged wars in the middle east, increased our government debt, inflated our money, spied on citizens without a warrant, deported undocumented workers who didn't do anything wrong, created incentives to borrow and get mortgages, allowed banks to get too big to fail and gamble with our money, and caused a major economic crash.
> 
> So, because we wanted something different, we elected Obama,  who continued wars in the middle east, increased our government debt, inflated our money, spied on even more citizens without a warrant, deported more undocumented workers who didn't do anything wrong, continued incentives to borrow and get mortgages, passed regulations that forced even more banks to merge and become too big to fail, who are even more over leveraged than they were before, and caused a perfect combination of factors in our economy to have another economic collapse, possibly by the end of this year, which could very well be way worse than the one in 2008 (not because Obama did a worse job, but because nothing that caused 2008 was fixed, the problem was just pushed forward a few years, and the full crash that should've happened in '08 didn't happen). So, we voters sure showed them!



You're spewing shit I already know. I don't need a history lesson from a doom and gloomer who doesn't vote and thinks Bitcoin is the wave of the future. AFAIC, you are apart of the problem; you don't do anything except sit on the computer and complain, because being active is too hard for you to do. If you don't like it here, move up north, move south or go to Europe. 

It's better to maintain the status quo than waste time trying to fix something that will work out in the long run. 



Kosdu said:


> Okay Sylox, you forget what it means to have legal and financial action taken against you for something silly, or really don't give a shit about the words you say.
> 
> 
> That, or you have a fundamental disconnect with other human beings.



Hey, it's not my problem if you get caught breaking the rules.


Another opinion: Coffee is nasty.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 10, 2015)

The Electoral College should be done away with so our votes can actually mean something. 
Wait, that's not an unpopular opinion? Well, I tried.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 10, 2015)

Sylox said:


> It's better to maintain the status quo than waste time trying to fix something that will work out in the long run..



How are things going to work out when nothing is getting done?
Yes, the economy does fix itself, but, like nature, it's very slow and it's possible to help it and harm it with our actions.


----------



## Rassah (May 10, 2015)

Sylox said:


> And that's your Constitutional right



But you said I "don't have the RIGHT to complain? So I guess I do?



Sylox said:


> You're spewing shit I already know.



And yet you insist on voting being the right thing? What do they say about doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result? 



Sylox said:


> I don't need a history lesson from a doom and gloomer who doesn't vote and thinks Bitcoin is the wave of the future. AFAIC, you are apart of the problem; you don't do anything except sit on the computer and complain, because being active is too hard for you to do. If you don't like it here, move up north, move south or go to Europe.



Hah! You don't know me very well, which is understandable, since we just recently met. I'm actually a huge dreamy optimist, quite the opposite of doom and gloom. I'm gleefully excited about the possibilities all the new technologies I'm involved in, help to create, or am funding will bring (Bitcoin, Tor, BitMessage, digital contracts, decentralized storage, 3D printing, digital reputation, crowd lending, mesh networks, etc.), and am already excited about the things they enable those who already know about them to do. Only a matter of time before the rest of society adopts them. And the best thing is, no one has to fight, or protest, or have violent revolutions for it to happen. It's called the Exit Strategy (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOubCHLXT6A), where these technologies don't have to fight the powerful establishment, they just make it obsolete. And with these technologies I don't even have to move to exit! I can be a millionaire, earning hundreds of thousands a year, running global online companies, and neither you, nor my neighbors, nor the government would ever know or be able to stop me.

P.S. I'm actually working almost seven days a week, morning till dawn, and spending tens of thousands of my own money, to make all of it happen. Quite the opposite of sitting on my butt complaining.


----------



## Rassah (May 10, 2015)

Democracy is two wolves and a sheep voting on what's for dinner.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 10, 2015)

I wanna work in economics, music and performance because I love working with money, playing music and performing.


----------



## Sylox (May 10, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> How are things going to work out when nothing is getting done?
> Yes, the economy does fix itself, but, like nature, it's very slow and it's possible to help it and harm it with our actions.



It's best to let the market correct itself. The less regulations the better.



Rassah said:


> And yet you insist on voting being the right thing? What do they say about doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result?




Because not exercising your right to vote is the right way to change the system. You know what they say, for every 5 people born, 4 of them are smart and 1 of them is dumb; guess which one you are...




Rassah said:


> Hah! You don't know me very well, which is understandable, since we just recently met. I'm actually a huge dreamy optimist, quite the opposite of doom and gloom. I'm gleefully excited about the possibilities all the new technologies I'm involved in, help to create, or am funding will bring (Bitcoin, Tor, BitMessage, digital contracts, decentralized storage, 3D printing, digital reputation, crowd lending, mesh networks, etc.), and am already excited about the things they enable those who already know about them to do. Only a matter of time before the rest of society adopts them. And the best thing is, no one has to fight, or protest, or have violent revolutions for it to happen. It's called the Exit Strategy (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOubCHLXT6A), where these technologies don't have to fight the powerful establishment, they just make it obsolete. And with these technologies I don't even have to move to exit! I can be a millionaire, earning hundreds of thousands a year, running global online companies, and neither you, nor my neighbors, nor the government would ever know or be able to stop me.
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm actually working almost seven days a week, morning till dawn, and spending tens of thousands of my own money, to make all of it happen. Quite the opposite of sitting on my butt complaining.




I don't care what you do in your spare time or about your doomsday crap bro. You don't have to brag to me about what you do in life...unless you're FOS and just doing this to stroke that ego of yours.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 10, 2015)

People should check the thread title before starting arguments. It's called unpopular opinions for a reason. When someone thinks the homeless deserve to die, that is their opinion, and an unpopular opinion at that. Therefore, they are following the rules of the thread. Does their opinion suck? Most likely. But no need to argue over it.


----------



## Sylox (May 10, 2015)

Juno is one of the most overrated movies ever made


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 10, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> But no need to argue over it.



Discussion. Forum. 

Rant and Raves isn't the only place for talking. And just because someone disagrees with you, doesn't mean you are free from criticism.


----------



## Astrium (May 10, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Juno is one of the most overrated movies ever made



Go watch _Hard Candy_â€‹. It's a fantastic Ellen Page movie.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 10, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Discussion. Forum.
> 
> Rant and Raves isn't the only place for talking. And just because someone disagrees with you, doesn't mean you are free from criticism.


Okay, so discussion is fine. Still, I see a lot of insults lobbed around here. Please, guys, be civil. 
And yes, we can change the system. We just need to band together. On his own, one man cannot bring change to this world. It is with thee help of others that he can truly change the world.


----------



## Rassah (May 11, 2015)

Sylox said:


> It's best to let the market correct itself. The less regulations the better.





Sylox said:


> Well I plan on being a Congressman one day. I want to bring sanity and moderation to Washington D.C. Don't laugh because I'm going to make it there one day and fix the bullshit that seems to thrive and grow in Congress.





Sylox said:


> I hate when the status quo is messed with OR challenged. I hate when people try and change the system to fit THEIR needs and nobody else.



Cognitive dissonance FTW!



Regarding unpopular opinions, Being homeless isn't that big of a deal. I know two fairly well off people (one earning a high programmer salary) who do it for convenience or to save money.


----------



## Sylox (May 11, 2015)

How's that even Cognitive Dissonance? You have no idea what you're talking about so be quiet.

I think kids should go to school year round.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 11, 2015)

Define "year round."

Personally, I think that the American educational system can still stick to a 180 day school year, but switch to a 4 day school week. That would create a 45 week school year that wouldn't be too taxing for pupils and staff, and still leave 7 weeks of breaks in between, which would sort of curb the "summer setback" where children typically lose part of the knowledge and skills they should have gained in the previous year.

I also think that physical fitness should be mandatory for all grades.


----------



## Kalmor (May 11, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Okay, so discussion is fine. Still, I see a lot of insults lobbed around here. Please, guys, be civil.
> And yes, we can change the system. We just need to band together. On his own, one man cannot bring change to this world. It is with thee help of others that he can truly change the world.


Hey that's my job to shout at people. :V


----------



## Sylox (May 11, 2015)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year-round_school_in_the_United_States

Another opinion: People should be arrested for texting while driving


----------



## Astrium (May 11, 2015)

Sylox said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year-round_school_in_the_United_States
> 
> Another opinion: People should be arrested for texting while driving



That's already illegal, at least where I live.


----------



## Rassah (May 11, 2015)

Sylox said:


> How's that even Cognitive Dissonance? You have no idea what you're talking about so be quiet.



The status quo in congress is regulation, not letting the market decide, and to be full of greedy, psychopathic, self-serving insanity. You want to become a congressman to change what congress has been about for over a century, but hate changing the status quo. Just seems contradictory.


----------



## Kosdu (May 11, 2015)

Torrijos-sama said:


> Define "year round."
> 
> Personally, I think that the American educational system can still stick to a 180 day school year, but switch to a 4 day school week. That would create a 45 week school year that wouldn't be too taxing for pupils and staff, and still leave 7 weeks of breaks in between, which would sort of curb the "summer setback" where children typically lose part of the knowledge and skills they should have gained in the previous year.
> 
> I also think that physical fitness should be mandatory for all grades.



I think that our educational system should give children alot more credit than they get now.

I mean, kids can handle alot more than what they are taught, and can be given life skills and a good body at a young age.
Teach them good work ethic when it comes to school, a good diet, and challenge them in a way that expands their ability to process information and learn instead of answer questions on a test.

The children are our future.


----------



## Sylox (May 11, 2015)

Rassah said:


> The status quo in congress is regulation, not letting the market decide, and to be full of greedy, psychopathic, self-serving insanity. You want to become a congressman to change what congress has been about for over a century, but hate changing the status quo. Just seems contradictory.



That's your opinion dude, so don't sit there and say its fact. Shouldn't you be mining Bitcoin's or something?


----------



## Rassah (May 11, 2015)

I think people who want to punish or arrest other people for something they dont like should have to arrest them themselves, or pay someone else to arrest them out of their own pocket, instead of forcing the person being arrested to pay for being arrested themselves. I.e. if Sylox wants people arrested for texting and driving, he should have to go around and attempt to arrest those people himself (good luck not getting shot by some pissed off crazy), or pay some police group out of his own pocket to have them go around arresting people, instead of forcing those who text and drive to pay for the police that arrest them themselves through taxes.
If people voluntarily choose what laws they want to pay to have enforced, then we won't have stupid laws against things that don't hurt anyone, and more money for things that do cause serious damage.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 11, 2015)

Have you guys ever heard of ONSTAR? 
Google it.. Discussion closed XD


----------



## Sylox (May 11, 2015)

Rassah said:


> I think people who want to punish or arrest other people for something they dont like should have to arrest them themselves, or pay someone else to arrest them out of their own pocket, instead of forcing the person being arrested to pay for being arrested themselves. I.e. if Sylox wants people arrested for texting and driving, he should have to go around and attempt to arrest those people himself (good luck not getting shot by some pissed off crazy), or pay some police group out of his own pocket to have them go around arresting people, instead of forcing those who text and drive to pay for the police that arrest them themselves through taxes.
> If people voluntarily choose what laws they want to pay to have enforced, then we won't have stupid laws against things that don't hurt anyone, and more money for things that do cause serious damage.



That's the dumbest thing I ever heard. It's the job of the police to arrest people, and my taxes are already funding them.


----------



## Rassah (May 11, 2015)

Unpopular opinion: I believe that anonymous decentralized betting markets, where people can anonymously bet (donate) money on how they think someone or someone's property will be eliminated, in a way where the bets are completely visible but can't be stopped or blocked, and where someone can collect the pool of money by placing a bet they actually intend to carry out, will be a good way of keeping corporate polluters, exploiters, and frauds, as well as overreaching congressmen and politicians, in check.


----------



## Rassah (May 11, 2015)

Sylox said:


> That's the dumbest thing I ever heard. It's the job of the police to arrest people, and my taxes are already funding them.



If you want to keep paying for that, then keep paying for that yourself. Don't force everyone else to. Why should people be forced to pay to have themselves arrested for victimless crimes? Or worse, pay to protect the people who are hurting them? (e.g. a polluting factory is destroying people's property and health, but that factory is being kept safe from the wrath of the people by police those people are themselves forced to pay for)


----------



## Sylox (May 11, 2015)

I believe we should stop giving money to Africa. Let little Mutumbo starve for all I care.


----------



## Rassah (May 11, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I believe we should stop giving money to Africa. Let little Mutumbo starve for all I care.



I'll take that further, and point out that the world giving money to Africa is the main reason there is so much starvation, poverty, and unrest there.


----------



## Sylox (May 11, 2015)

Well what do you know, I guess Rassah and I can agree on something.



Rassah said:


> If you want to keep paying for that, then keep paying for that yourself. Don't force everyone else to. Why should people be forced to pay to have themselves arrested for victimless crimes? Or worse, pay to protect the people who are hurting them? (e.g. a polluting factory is destroying people's property and health, but that factory is being kept safe from the wrath of the people by police those people are themselves forced to pay for)



It's not my problem bro. If you break the law, you deserve to face the consequences. Don't wanna be arrested? Don't text and drive, murder people or rape others, it's pretty simple when you think about it. I get sick and tired of hearing people preach this leniency crap; lock these fools up for all I care, just get them off the street.


----------



## Calemeyr (May 11, 2015)

Rassah said:


> If you want to keep paying for that, then keep paying for that yourself. Don't force everyone else to. Why should people be forced to pay to have themselves arrested for victimless crimes? Or worse, pay to protect the people who are hurting them? (e.g. a polluting factory is destroying people's property and health, but that factory is being kept safe from the wrath of the people by police those people are themselves forced to pay for)


The only problem with all your ideas is that people are stupid. Also we have more than 1000 people on Earth. And we can't read each other's thoughts. If we could do that, though, we could have your thing, maybe.

Also about the arrest thing: what about murderers? If you are an anarcho capitalist, what about due process for the innocent? Are you telling us you support lynch mobs? Because that's never gone wrong in the past, has it.




Sylox said:


> I believe we should stop giving money to Africa. Let little Mutumbo starve for all I care.


Yeah..."Mutumbo"? You're gonna make a great congressmen. What's next? Refugee slurs?

Unpopular opinion: democracy is possibly wasted on modern Americans. If they vote with "gut feeling" or "who stands for Jeebus" then you have what we have now. Not saying it should go away, just saying all those religious voters get what's coming to them by the way they vote.


----------



## Sylox (May 11, 2015)

So I'm not as PC as you all, big deal. There was nothing remotely resembling a slur in what I posted. You're just trying to find something to be offended about.


----------



## Rassah (May 11, 2015)

Sylox said:


> It's not my problem bro. If you break the law, you deserve to face the consequences.



No issue there. Just dont make pay to have myself arrested. If you have to pay for it yourself, maybe you'll be a bit more selective over which crimes actually cause harm and should be funded to arrest people over, and which should be begrudgingly allowed to go unpunished. I'm pretty sure EVERYONE would happily willingly pay to arrest anyone who rapes and murders. I'm not so sure people would pay to arrest those who are talking on the phone or texting while driving, or driving 10mph over the speed limit, or doing drugs in the privacy or their own home, or keeping guns in their car for protection, etc.
[/QUOTE]



Calemeyr said:


> The only problem with all your ideas is that people are stupid.



People are stupid. Let's give a group of stupid people the power to force and control other people with little if any consequences. Yeah, that sounds like an awful idea. Either people are stupid, in which case government will be full of stupid people who can't decide any better than the rest of stupid people, or people are smart, in which case why not let them decide for themselves?



Calemeyr said:


> Also we have more than 1000 people on Earth. And we can't read each other's thoughts. If we could do that, though, we could have your thing, maybe.



Why does that matter? You only interact with a few dozen in your daily life at most, with which you have unspoken agreements to written contracts. Why do the rest matter?



Calemeyr said:


> Also about the arrest thing: what about murderers? If you are an anarcho capitalist, what abojt die process for the innocent. Are you telling us you support lynch mobs? Because that's never gone wrong in the past, has it.



Would you pay to have murderers arrested, or to protect youself from murderers? (Do you pay homeowners insurance to protect you property from fire damage, or yourself from medical problems?)
Why would we have lynch mobs without a government? People living in a society can still agree to use courts and arbitration to investigate crimes and torts. What stops police in small towns from joining lynch mobs now?


----------



## Sylox (May 11, 2015)

Rassah you're splitting hairs here; a crime is a crime no matter what it is. The police have an obligation to issue a warning, fine or arrest anyone who breaks the rules. I'm not saying arrest everyone who speeds, but hand out punishment that fits the crime. Yes, some people should be arrested for texting while driving because it puts the lives of everyone on the road around them in danger. I fail to see how that's a victimless crime.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 11, 2015)

Rassah said:


> Democracy is two wolves and a sheep voting on what's for dinner.



Democracy is two sheep voting the wolf into office because the alternative is voting for the wolverine.


----------



## R_Magedn (May 11, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Yes, some people should be arrested for texting while driving because it puts the lives of everyone on the road around them in danger. I fail to see how that's a victimless crime.



As a professional CDL driver, I must concur; texting while driving is *reckless endangerment*. As CDL holder, if I were caught texting while driving a 40 ton rig, I would be facing being shut-down right there and then, a $5,000 fine, suspension of license and loss of employment. The fact that someone is only driving a 1.5 ton car is irrelevant - the consequences can be as equally deadly.


----------



## Biochemiphy (May 11, 2015)

You guys are funny when you get angry with eachother >w<


----------



## Kosdu (May 11, 2015)

The problem with our law is it is about punishing the offenders instead of protecting people.


I believe we should teach children how to defend themselves, so that they have the courage to stand up for themselves and others and learn that most fears are nothing but hindering whispers.

I'm not asking we teach them to curbstomp others, but creating friendly games that teaches them the relations that are involved in combat as a byproduct, develop their body and coordination (extremely beneficial), and give them comfort with others allowing them to bond socially.

Come to think of it, alot of cultures have these things.


----------



## Sylox (May 11, 2015)

Or we can do what the NRA nuts say and arm the teachers. Who needs to worry about bullies when their teach is armed with a glock.


----------



## Kosdu (May 11, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Or we can do what the NRA nuts say and arm the teachers. Who needs to worry about bullies when their teach is armed with a glock.



I hope you are making fun of them, because sometimes you worry me.


There are too many untrained people with guns in public.
They pose as much a danger as anyone, regardless of intentions.


----------



## Sylox (May 11, 2015)

It's okay, I was being sarcastic. I may love guns, but that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard proposed. Even if teachers were armed, it's been said they really couldn't have prevented a bunch of school shootings.

The NRA will say practically anything to appeal to the gun-totting morons that live in America.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 11, 2015)

I will say that having a gun in your home will provide better protection from a person breaking in, but carrying them out on the streets is dumb.
Sylox, tbh, you're probably going to have to wait a long to be a congressman first off, and second, you're probably going to be more concerned in keeping your job than actually changing anything. Pretty much all of them are.
If given the vote to raise your pay or not, or approve of a bill, one is more likely to say yes because they will help you stay on, even if you don't believe you should.
It's just human nature, when given power, you will try to keep it.


----------



## Sylox (May 11, 2015)

You're probably right Fen, but even if I were to get elected, power doesn't phase me, helping America is what I'm worried about. If I do a bad job, vote me out, don't keep voting for me; that's part of the problem with America today.

Another opinion: ED commercials should be banned from TV.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 11, 2015)

Calemeyr said:


> You're gonna make a great congressmen.



It's a hard thing to become, but especially hard when you have a past of liking furry porn. :V


----------



## Astrium (May 11, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> The problem with our law is it is about punishing the offenders instead of protecting people.
> 
> 
> I believe we should teach children how to defend themselves, so that they have the courage to stand up for themselves and others and learn that most fears are nothing but hindering whispers.
> ...



Kinda makes me think of how Israeli citizens are obligated to do (I think) three years in the IDF once they reach the age of adulthood.

Not sure if this is a popular or unpopular opinion, but I kinda like that.


----------



## Kosdu (May 11, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Kinda makes me think of how Israeli citizens are obligated to do (I think) three years in the IDF once they reach the age of adulthood.
> 
> Not sure if this is a popular or unpopular opinion, but I kinda like that.



Well, I don't believe in that.

But having a cultural shift towards teaching children life skills, motor development, and courage to stand up would be wonderful.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 11, 2015)

The United States Government is full of greedy, deceitful scum fucks who take bribes from major corporations and fit their needs instead of focusing on the people. We need a system cleanup. A little revolution may be what we need. The French Revolution in the 1800s was a success, with the transition from a monarchy to a democracy. The US could do the same, as it is an oligarchy. (An oligarchy is when the power is in the hands of an elite few.) We need to figure out a way to rise up WITHOUT being branded as terrorists and creating mass killings, though. Sounds like one hell of a challenge. 
Or maybe I have been listening to Rage Against the Machine a little too much and mixing it with what I learned in Political Science back in the fall. Either way, that's my view.


----------



## Sylox (May 11, 2015)

You want change, show up at the polls, start a grassroots campaign, get active on social media, but good luck w/ changing something that comes attached with government in general.


----------



## Vyrithue (May 11, 2015)

-"Feminism" is an extremely useless term. When someone says "I'm a feminist" it could mean they are anything from a rational person who wants equality, to a raving Marxist lunatic, to a genocidal maniac. Its so fucking vague.
-Its a shame how much name-calling and branding goes around these days. So many people are undeservedly branded as sexists, racists, and homophobes, when they clearly aren't.
-People sometimes claim that women (in the western world) lack certain rights that men have, when actually the opposite is true. 
-Anyone who ever even considered getting a gender studies degree should be laughed at.
Possibly the least popular:
-bestiality isn't _always_ wrong. Sometimes it *is*. Sometimes it *isn't*.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 11, 2015)

Vyrithue said:


> -bestiality isn't _always_ wrong. Sometimes it *is*. Sometimes it *isn't*.


Okay, explain when it isn't wrong. Most animals are incapable of speech and therefore are unable to give verbal consent.


----------



## Gator (May 11, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Okay, explain when it isn't wrong. Most animals are incapable of speech and therefore are unable to give verbal consent.



humans don't always consent with words, either (in fact, it'd be pretty awkward to do so in many cases); that doesn't mean they aren't consenting.  how is that a sound basis for judgment?


----------



## BlitzCo (May 11, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> The United States Government is full of greedy, deceitful scum fucks who take bribes from major corporations and fit their needs instead of focusing on the people. We need a system cleanup. A little revolution may be what we need. The French Revolution in the 1800s was a success, with the transition from a monarchy to a democracy. The US could do the same, as it is an oligarchy. (An oligarchy is when the power is in the hands of an elite few.) We need to figure out a way to rise up WITHOUT being branded as terrorists and creating mass killings, though. Sounds like one hell of a challenge.
> Or maybe I have been listening to Rage Against the Machine a little too much and mixing it with what I learned in Political Science back in the fall. Either way, that's my view.



The French Revolution caused a lot of extra violence and instability and led to the rise of a dictator.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 11, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I will say that having a gun in your home will provide better protection from a person breaking in, but carrying them out on the streets is dumb.



So curling up in a ball and crying until the police arrive when someone tries to mug you is a better alternative?


----------



## Kosdu (May 12, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> So curling up in a ball and crying until the police arrive when someone tries to mug you is a better alternative?



If you look into realistic use of a firearm, you have to either have it in your hand ready to use when someone tries to mug you and have good training on it, or have the mugger be 20+ feet away, armed only with melee, and be highly skilled in it's deployment.

Their only real use is when in an active shooter scenario, but I'd much rather that be reserved to highly trained individuals as the stress and confusion would likely lead most handgun carriers to be ineffective if not dangerous in such a scenario... Not to mention the police might mistake them as the shooter.


Now all this aside, let's assume you shoot the guy.

It would only stop the person instantly with a perfect shot disconnecting their spine from their brain, just about anything else and you are looking at 1-2 seconds of them being able to deal lasting and potentially lethal wounds to you.

Now let's look at a taser:
-Instantly disabling if used correctly
-No collateral damage
-Small chance of signifigant injury or death if used in confusion on an innocent

Let's look at proper hand to hand training:
-Instantly deployable
-If trained correctly, good surviveability.. If not, a threat in itself.

And last but not least, situational awareness:
-Easy to learn anytime anyplace
-Avoids a great deal of dangers with no potential for misuse
-Will never harm an innocent
-100% effectiveness against a good bit of crime


Unless someone has undergone stress training and advanced handgun training, their best option is NOT to have a gun with them in just about any case but a western shootout.

Their best bet is awareness, followed by atleast basic (and beneficial, not harmful) self defence training, backed by tools ranging from tasers to whatever is at hand.

These are just my beliefs, from my outside understanding of the subject.


----------



## Sylox (May 12, 2015)

Stand your ground should be a national law. I should have the right to defend myself from anybody who I deem a threat.


----------



## Kosdu (May 12, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Stand your ground should be a national law. I should have the right to defend myself from anybody who I deem a threat.



I don't know the specifics of the law, but I believe the english have it so your defence is justified if the amount of force you used is.

Pretty much, you pull out the knife, you pull out the gun, you curbstomp... That's going beyond defending yourself into injuring them past the point neccesary and I do not believe it should be allowed.


I don't want a blanket law to allow more people to find excuses to hurt others.




It may be fun to joke about in my silat class that we'd like to knock someone's eye out just to see if it really is that easy, but none of us wants to ever have to do such a thing.

I say these things, yet my developing background is in such that the intention is to destroy any capability they have to pose a threat to me... So if I'm saying this...


----------



## Sylox (May 12, 2015)

As a short, scrawny person who can't fight, I feel more comfortable carrying a gun as self-defense rather than taking my chance with nothing on me at all. Don't get it twisted I am well aware that the unintended consequence of mindless violence will occur, but there are enough sensible gun owners.


----------



## Kosdu (May 12, 2015)

Sylox said:


> As a short, scrawny person who can't fight, I feel more comfortable carrying a gun as self-defense rather than taking my chance with nothing on me at all. Don't get it twisted I am well aware that the unintended consequence of mindless violence will occur, but there are enough sensible gun owners.



Well all I'm saying is do not rely on the gun, it is a tool and it's effectiveness in any situation aswell as safety is reliant on you alone. 

As a scrawny person, you can still use situational awareness and if you wanted self defence, the good stuff works regardless of your size.

I understand where you are coming from, and I hope you will never be in a case where you'll see if that gun works or not.


Edit:

One last note - I don't believe being a responsible gun owner is the same thing as being able to safely use and effectively utilize a gun in a real scenario... I honestly would not feel comfortable being around someone who was armed but without mental conditioning and good training on functioning in that enviroment.


----------



## Sylox (May 12, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> Well all I'm saying is do not rely on the gun, it is a tool and it's effectiveness in any situation aswell as safety is reliant on you alone.
> 
> As a scrawny person, you can still use situational awareness and if you wanted self defence, the good stuff works regardless of your size.
> 
> I understand where you are coming from, and I hope you will never be in a case where you'll see if that gun works or not.



You said "good stuff" in terms of self-defense, what do you mean by that?


----------



## SteampunkJack (May 12, 2015)

Homestuck is the most boring thing ever.
I hate mustard and pickles.
Ice Cream is just okay.


----------



## Rassah (May 12, 2015)

The point of carrying guns everywhere isn't to shoot attackers, it's to have the attackers know that most people around them are armed, and to keep them from wanting to attack in the first place. "An armed society is a police society." And with 3D printed guns, we're in for a very polite society.


----------



## ADF (May 12, 2015)

Rassah said:


> The point of carrying guns everywhere isn't to shoot attackers, it's to have the attackers know that most people around them are armed, and to keep them from wanting to attack in the first place. "An armed society is a police society." And with 3D printed guns, we're in for a very polite society.



So where did that theory go wrong? America has a higher crime rate than western countries without guns.


----------



## Rassah (May 12, 2015)

ADF said:


> So where did that theory go wrong? America has a higher crime rate than western countries without guns.



Turns out culture has a much bigger effect on society's prevalence of violence than gun ownership. Likewise, very strict gun controls in Japan or UK, and Japan is very peaceful and respective, while UK is becoming stabbytown (though you're from there, so you can confirm or refute that).
Although, keep in mine that guns are completely illegal in places like New York and Baltimore, considered contenders for murder capitals in US at least, while they are completely permitted in places like NH and TX, which are relatively safe (NH is even more gun-permissive than TX, and murder is almost unheard of up there)


----------



## ADF (May 12, 2015)

I do recall America is around 50 on the crime index, were as the UK 42. I just don't see any evidence that guns = less crime, it just sounds like marketing to sell more guns.


----------



## Rassah (May 12, 2015)

It makes sense logically. Either criminals have to behave, or they are disposed of in a gun fight. The violence is just a lot louder and flashier than it would have been if the criminal quietly got away with the crime.


----------



## ADF (May 12, 2015)

Rassah said:


> It makes sense logically. Either criminals have to behave, or they are disposed of in a gun fight. The violence is just a lot louder and flashier than it would have been if the criminal quietly got away with the crime.



The crime index isn't a measurement of loudness or flashiness, as for "quietly got away with it" we're now entering the territory of rationalising ideology. I wasn't brought up in a country that associates gun ownership with liberty and safety, America's obsession with guns is irrational to me.


----------



## Sylox (May 12, 2015)

It's our 2nd Amendment Rights bro.  I have the right to own a gun if I want to and the government cannot take away that right. Guns are a way for us to ensure the government doesn't step out of line and try anything funny, but they also serve a purpose as personal safety. I know there are countries around the world that have outlawed gun rights and are safe, but you have to understand the entire dynamic of the U.S. is totally different than say Norway or Finland. 

Crime will always be a thing in the U.S. because of income disparities and other factors, and removing guns from the equation would help somewhat but in the end, the means just don't justify the ends.


----------



## ADF (May 12, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Guns are a way for us to ensure the government doesn't step out of line and try anything funny



And how's that working out for you? As fucked up as our politics is in the UK, it's preferable to what I see going on in the US.

I know guns are part of American culture and it's akin to heresy to question them, but I'm not going to be told they prevent this or that when they obviously don't.


----------



## Sylox (May 12, 2015)

I don't think it's heresy to question the roll of guns and I'm a huge supporter of them, what I believe is heresy is the idea that we can somehow prevent gun violence in this country. It's clear from what I've seen that doing nothing and attempting to ban certain weapons doesn't have the desired affect some want. Thing is guns are so entrenched into our culture that we've really painted ourselves into a corner on how to deal with them. AFAIC, some people shouldn't be allowed own guns, which is why we need background checks and more funding for mental health (another issue for another topic) to weed the unstable people out of the equation. 

Sounds nice, but the NRA, which is one of if not the most powerful interest group on Capitol Hill, is opposed to both and when they swing their dick around, politicians take notice.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 12, 2015)

Trying to ban guns in the US would be damn near impossible.


----------



## Astrium (May 12, 2015)

I think carrying a gun when there are criminals about makes you a target. Like, if I'm going to shoot up, say, an Arby's, the first thing I'm going to do is scope the place out and determine if anyone is carrying a gun. If they are, then they become the primary target. That is to say, when I open fire, I'm going to open fire on the guy(s) with the guns first so there's no return fire. As far as getting mugged goes, a mugger is unlikely to actually shoot/stab you. An armed robbery charge and a muder charge are two wildly different things. You can get out of prison on parole for an armed robbery charge. First-degree murder will usually keep you in jail for life.


----------



## Sylox (May 12, 2015)

Or get you the death penalty if you're in the South.


----------



## Kosdu (May 12, 2015)

Sylox said:


> You said "good stuff" in terms of self-defense, what do you mean by that?



A pretty safe bet is anything Filipino, an example of this is panantukan where they adapted american boxing to be effective, which is a bit crazy. Or more adapted their silat to be able to be used in boxing.

Arnis, Kali, Escrima... Etc.


Wait did someone say Texas was safe?

Pretty sure Texas isn't safe.


Guns don't reduce crime... That crime just happens anyways, switching tactics and targets.
That's my belief, anyways.

I mean, the only use would be in public crimes, which are a nasty mess either way.


----------



## Sylox (May 12, 2015)

Hmm...I might have to take some self-defense classes since I can't fight at all.


----------



## Kosdu (May 12, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Hmm...I might have to take some self-defense classes since I can't fight at all.



If you want, PM me and I'll look at the options you have and do some digging to find the best.

We may not agree, but that doesn't mean I want you hurt.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 12, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> Filipino Escrima




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w66Kzs7UIHk


----------



## Luki (May 12, 2015)

I don't like guns. In fact, I kind of despise them. I'm wary of people who seem to worship them.

I suppose that's an unpopular opinion in some places...


----------



## Sylox (May 12, 2015)

There are a ton of gun worshipers where I live who swear that Obama is coming for their guns.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (May 12, 2015)

Luki said:


> I don't like guns. In fact, I kind of despise them. I'm wary of people who seem to worship them.
> 
> I suppose that's an unpopular opinion in some places...



I'm kinda with you on that part. I don't despise them but...i feel uncomfortable around them. And yeah, extreme gun nuts put me on edge too


----------



## Kosdu (May 12, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w66Kzs7UIHk



God damnit, I had a full paragraph response to this, but I went to fetch another youtube link on my phone, and lost it.

The reason silat does not translate well into fighting games is because with good silat it's over in about 2 seconds, and our focus on entries doesn't make for good gameplay. I mean we do the knee to the face/chest from scoop thing, but that's the only relation I saw.

http://youtu.be/J1RnWtnYUWg

This is an experienced pesilat working gunting and basic entry.

Doesn't take alot of power... And then you realize that the filipinos have a blade culture and many pesilats go straight to it at the first opportunity....

Yeah..... Notice how he represents a blade with his hand, and what that hand does?


----------



## Rassah (May 12, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> Wait did someone say Texas was safe?
> 
> Pretty sure Texas isn't safe.


safER, anyway. TX and NH are very permissive of guns (I think NH may be most permissive state in US). Guns are heavily restricted in MD (can only keep on own property), and are almost banned completely in Baltimore and DC. But compare the crime rates

http://www.neighborhoodscout.com/tx/austin/crime/
http://www.neighborhoodscout.com/nh/crime/


http://www.neighborhoodscout.com/md/baltimore/crime/
http://www.neighborhoodscout.com/dc/washington/crime/



Kosdu said:


> Guns don't reduce crime... That crime just happens anyways, switching tactics and targets.



They do make the criminals go away.




Luki said:


> I don't like guns. In fact, I kind of despise them.




You despise inanimate objects that sit there doing nothing? Thats not a very healthy mental state. Maybe you should get some exposure to them, go to a shooting range and try them out, so they won't bother you so much.

Personally, I'm very proficient in this, having almost a decade of experience (though still no black belt, cause I keep missing once-a-year exams due to business trips). And guess what? Although it looks cool, and is also mostly a self defense weapon, I'm also not allowed to have it in public (or at least have to have it completely covered up and unrecognizable), and people used to have the same "swords only kill people" and "I dispise swords" feelings before guns.


----------



## Sylox (May 12, 2015)

I'm still pissed O'Malley banned Assault Riffles.


----------



## Rassah (May 12, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm still pissed O'Malley banned Assault Riffles.



I still don't know what the fuck those are. (You're in MD???)


----------



## Sylox (May 12, 2015)

Rassah said:


> I still don't know what the fuck those are. (You're in MD???)



Yeah, Southern MD and these are Assault_rifles.


----------



## Rassah (May 12, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Yeah, Southern MD and these are Assault_rifles.



Phewh. Still far away from me.

And I though assault rifle was anything some weenie politician thought looked scary? Surprised AR15 isn't on the list.


----------



## Sylox (May 12, 2015)

There is also Assault weapons which used to be banned by the Federal Assault Weapons Ban. That law expired in 2004 and hasn't been renewed since. This is where you'd find your AR-15s

Apparently I confused the two. Assault weapons =/= Assault riffles and it's the former that is banned in MD.


----------



## HaloTennis (May 12, 2015)

I think the shooting in Garland is a prime example of why gun rights are a good thing. Those bastard terrorists were gunned down before they could kill anyone. And then look at France in the Charlie Hebdo shooting. Very similar set-up, and multiple people died because nobody (cops included) had the means to stop the terrorists.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (May 12, 2015)

HaloTennis said:


> I think the shooting in Garland is a prime example of why gun rights are a good thing. Those bastard terrorists were gunned down before they could kill anyone. And then look at France in the Charlie Hebdo shooting. Very similar set-up, and multiple people died because nobody (cops included) had the means to stop the terrorists.



The Charlie Hebdo shooting was completely different you can't compare the two. They stormed the office and bum rushed them... Not a giant crowd of gun toting people, just innocent writers and workers being shot for being at work.


----------



## HaloTennis (May 12, 2015)

Well both had to do with the drawings of Muhammad, so they were similar in topic. But the fact still remains that were gun laws less strict in France, someone would have been able to stop them before at least most of those innocent people were killed. Especially the cops!


----------



## BlufftheHusky (May 12, 2015)

HaloTennis said:


> Well both had to do with the drawings of Muhammad, so they were similar in topic. But the fact still remains that were gun laws less strict in France, someone would have been able to stop them before at least most of those innocent people were killed. Especially the cops!



Huh? Dude read up about the Charlie Hebdo shootings. They forced their way into the office while they were at work. I'm sorry but this wasn't a military base which has 24/7 guard. It was a magazine. So am I supposed to go to work with a gun on me now all the time? They attacked them with no warning. This isn't an action movie where someone can just whip out a rifle and take out the bad guys. They walked in and shot them, no talking, no speech just bullets. The police weren't on the scene until after the shooting. 

The shooting was a terrible thing and completely different from two people running up on a convention in Texas. And it's not like the people that killed the 2 attackers were civilians. It was an officer.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (May 12, 2015)

BlufftheHusky said:


> Huh? Dude read up about the Charlie Hebdo shootings. They forced their way into the office while they were at work. I'm sorry but this wasn't a military base which has 24/7 guard. It was a magazine. So am I supposed to go to work with a gun on me now all the time? They attacked them with no warning. This isn't an action movie where someone can just whip out a rifle and take out the bad guys. They walked in and shot them, no talking, no speech just bullets. The police weren't on the scene until after the shooting.
> 
> The shooting was a terrible thing and completely different from two people running up on a convention in Texas. And it's not like the people that killed the 2 attackers were civilians. It was an officer.



Exactly. It doesn't matter if you're is armed or not. If the shooter has the upper hand, no matter how trained you are, you're gonna get hurt or die. Not saying you cant have a firearm, but you gotta take that into account. Chances are, you won't be the hero.

Thats why I'd get SO pissed off at some people saying that they'd be able to take down James Holmes if they had their gun in the theater. Really? During all the gunfire and smoke bombs and people screaming, running, you really think you're gonna be able to take down someone who's armed and has body armor? Get the fuck outta here


----------



## Naosrain (May 12, 2015)

*cracks knuckles*
I believe in the old feminism, not what is tainting the name in this day 'n age. 

Patriarchy and Matriarchy are just as bad as each other when it comes to equality.

The fact that the woman gets the kid all the time in any divorce unless they are on drugs is stupid and unfair.

I am a Christian and I don't hate people or judge them or even treat them without respect unless they make it apparent that they are doing the opposite to me. 

I don't like how fandoms like Doctor Who, Homestuck, and whatever find it their "right" to insert themselves in every other fandom's business because they feel like they are more important or have the right to. 

I honestly can not stand to watch Pewdiepie. He is a swell dude, but continuous unneeded cussing in order to be funny and non stop screaming annoys me. 

Politics is a noun that represents people who feel like they are important enough to do nothing and act like they are helping for the cause of the people, when in reality most of them could care less unless they are also lining their pockets in the process. 

Obama isn't that bad of a President, and I think most people just don't like him because either he is black, or don't understand that a President can't really do anything and most of the stuff they blame him for was Congress's fault.

I hate "Awareness Months", because  if people legit can't remember rape, sexual assault, murder, and all these other things happen in the world with out a month of posting flyers everywhere, then someone needs to just press the "destroy all humans" button.

All the Adult swim shows are poorly animated and stupid.

Most of America's cartoon animations look the same or are so simple it bugs me. 

I don't watch anime.

I hate chocolate, but I love white chocolate.

Fish are the most boring pets ever.

The use of terms associated with women are the most sexist things I have ever heard. (I don't mean calling someone a "cunt" or a "dick" I mean calling someone a "girl" or a "sissy" or something of those lines.)

Rape is not a funny joke, it was never a funny joke.

People who feel entitled to bash people in a very spiteful manor because the person made an honest mistake can go kiss an oncoming train on the nose.

I think people who kill innocent people as serial killers, deserve to be put through what they did to the victims.


----------



## HaloTennis (May 12, 2015)

An officer who was armed unlike the ones in France. And one police officer was shot dead in France after the other casualties. But unlike the French, Texans have the right to carry a concealed firearm. I guarantee you that if the same gunmen had tried to force their way into a building in Texas they would have been introduced to the 2nd Amendment very quickly.

And no speech? The first video of the shooting showed them screaming Arabic crap in the streets.


----------



## Astrium (May 12, 2015)

As a gun owner, don't worship your guns. That's bad. They're fun to go out on the range for a day with, they're useful if you hunt your own game, and on the off chance that someone breaks into your house, but they're not anything special, really. I've often heard it said that the best way to stop a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun. But what if that bad guy had never gotten his hands on a gun in the first place? I don't think banning all the guns is a solution, but I do support expanded background checks and a better mental health care system. Most of them are banned in America anyway, but there's no real need to have an assault rifle or automatic gun anyway. If you can't kill a deer with the first two shots, you're not a hunter.

Also, krav maga is best martial art.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (May 12, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Exactly. It doesn't matter if you're is armed or not. If the shooter has the upper hand, no matter how trained you are, you're gonna get hurt or die. Not saying you cant have a firearm, but you gotta take that into account. Chances are, you won't be the hero.
> 
> Thats why I'd get SO pissed off at some people saying that they'd be able to take down James Holmes if they had their gun in the theater. Really? During all the gunfire and smoke bombs and people screaming, running, you really think you're gonna be able to take down someone who's armed and has body armor? Get the fuck outta here



I wish I could "this" your post 100 times.... People always think time will slow down for them and they will be able to whip their gun out like John Wayne. No you won't be able to. You'll just ensure a wall of bullets into you. 

OMFG Right?! Yeah chaos everywhere, bullets flying, smoke and blood but you'll stand right up and take aim at the right person?! As if the first thought is going to be reach for your gun... Nope you'll be diving to the ground. A lot of people think that when they get the gun they turn into a ambush tactical wizard. UGH.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (May 12, 2015)

HaloTennis said:


> An officer who was armed unlike the ones in France. And one police officer was shot dead in France after the other casualties. But unlike the French, Texans have the right to carry a concealed firearm. I guarantee you that if the same gunmen had tried to force their way into a building in Texas they would have been introduced to the 2nd Amendment very quickly.
> 
> And no speech? The first video of the shooting showed them screaming Arabic crap in the streets.



The officer in france was armed. He was shot during a firefight, then shot in the head as he lay wounded. Please read about the shooting. Their "speech" was after the killings when they got in the car to escape.


----------



## Astrium (May 12, 2015)

BlufftheHusky said:


> I wish I could "this" your post 100 times.... People always think time will slow down for them and they will be able to whip their gun out like John Wayne. No you won't be able to. You'll just ensure a wall of bullets into you.
> 
> OMFG Right?! Yeah chaos everywhere, bullets flying, smoke and blood but you'll stand right up and take aim at the right person?! As if the first thought is going to be reach for your gun... Nope you'll be diving to the ground. A lot of people think that when they get the gun they turn into a ambush tactical wizard. UGH.



An off-duty police officer or trained soldier could _maybe_ pull it off. _Maybe_. But even if they did, dude was wearing body armor. At that range, you would need a rifle to pierce it. A civilian would, like I said earlier, become a target. I guarantee an untrained civilian couldn't draw, aim, and fire before the gunman who already had his gun out blew their head off. Hell, cops need 21 or more feet of space between them and an unarmed person to be able to draw, aim, and fire their guns before the unarmed person is on top of them.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (May 12, 2015)

BlufftheHusky said:


> I wish I could "this" your post 100 times.... People always think time will slow down for them and they will be able to whip their gun out like John Wayne. No you won't be able to. You'll just ensure a wall of bullets into you.
> 
> OMFG Right?! Yeah chaos everywhere, bullets flying, smoke and blood but you'll stand right up and take aim at the right person?! As if the first thought is going to be reach for your gun... Nope you'll be diving to the ground. A lot of people think that when they get the gun they turn into a ambush tactical wizard. UGH.



I just wanna say to those would be tough guys https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7V1IYPdFJQ


----------



## Kosdu (May 12, 2015)

@Astrium

Could you link me some videos on "good" krav magra?

All I've seen on it is stupid bullshit, and the only reason I haven't called the book on it is because D. Batty does it and I respect him.

I mean, I guarentee Silat is better, but I want to see what is considered good KM either way


----------



## Astrium (May 12, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> @Astrium
> 
> Could you link me some videos on "good" krav magra?
> 
> ...



I don't personally know of any videos (I don't actually know krav maga myself), but I'm sure you can find video of some ex-IDF members demonstrating proper krav maga if you look hard enough.


----------



## Kosdu (May 12, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I don't personally know of any videos (I don't actually know krav maga myself), but I'm sure you can find video of some ex-IDF members demonstrating proper krav maga if you look hard enough.



I'm going to leave the book open until someone with knowledge in it directs me to what they consider good stuff, simply because there's alot bs stuff out there especially when it comes to "cool" stuff like that.

I personally don't have high expectations, I expect at best basic and rough hand to hand with guys acting really tough, and at worst what I saw earlier, which is guys looking cool and doing shit which would get them stabbed.



I'm kinda happy I found an action movie with pencak silat, called the Raid and the Raid 2. You can find clips on youtube, of course they got hollywooded though. AKA kick fu


----------



## Sylox (May 12, 2015)

I view modern feminism as benefiting white women and those of the upper classes.


----------



## Naosrain (May 12, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I view modern feminism as benefiting white women and those of the upper classes.


Exactly why I hate it eue

Edit: It lost sight that it wasn't made to bash men it was made to help people express their femininity and races and other people to not be discriminated against.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 12, 2015)

Naosrain said:


> All the Adult swim shows are poorly animated and stupid.



Not the Venture Bros.


----------



## Sylox (May 12, 2015)

I despise Lena Dunham with a passion. Whenever she talks, I throw up in my mouth. Fuck her.


----------



## Naosrain (May 12, 2015)

Most of the popular ones (Family guy, American dad, you know those ones) are. I don't know about the other ones like that one. I've never heard of it


----------



## Astrium (May 12, 2015)

I find Gilbert Gottfried's voice entertaining.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 12, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I find Gilbert Gottfried's voice entertaining.



You shoulda grown up in the 90's when he played Iago in Aladdin and its cartoon. <3


----------



## Astrium (May 12, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> You shoulda grown up in the 90's when he played Iago in Aladdin and its cartoon. <3



_Aladdin _is tied for my favorite Disney movie with _Mulan_â€‹.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 12, 2015)

Astrium said:


> _Aladdin _is tied for my favorite Disney movie with _Mulan_â€‹.



Little Mermaid and Beauty and the Beast. <3


----------



## Astrium (May 12, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Little Mermaid and Beauty and the Beast. <3



Those two had some fantastic songs. I still randomly break out into "Part of Your World" for no reason sometimes.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 12, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Those two had some fantastic songs. I still randomly break out into "Part of Your World" for no reason sometimes.



:3 Me too. It's such a great song. Did you know that Howard Ashman the guy who wrote it with Menken was gay? I think his sexuality really gave him a unique perspective for fairy tales. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywhRHAArQ34 <--Here's a treat for you since you like Part of Your World. 

This is one song of Howard's that I wish was put into Aladdin.  Proud of Your Boy.


----------



## Naosrain (May 12, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> :3 Me too. It's such a great song. Did you know that Howard Ashman the guy who wrote it with Menken was gay? I think his sexuality really gave him a unique perspective for fairy tales.


Oh wow thats a very interesting tidbit. It makes it sad in a way because of the discrimination adding to the emotions you hear in that song. It just makes it that much more powerful.



Butters Shikkon said:


> Little Mermaid and Beauty and the Beast. <3


I think Beauty and the Beast was amazing, and Little Mermaid was a nice movie too X3 only thing is I watched it for the first time with people who were high and it was sort of a very weird thing. But my soberness and their jokes sort of just made me focus on the movie more.



Astrium said:


> Those two had some fantastic songs. I still randomly break out into "Part of Your World" for no reason sometimes.


I break out into song with "I'll make a Man out of you" XD


----------



## BlitzCo (May 12, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I think carrying a gun when there are criminals about makes you a target. Like, if I'm going to shoot up, say, an Arby's, the first thing I'm going to do is scope the place out and determine if anyone is carrying a gun. If they are, then they become the primary target. That is to say, when I open fire, I'm going to open fire on the guy(s) with the guns first so there's no return fire. As far as getting mugged goes, a mugger is unlikely to actually shoot/stab you. An armed robbery charge and a muder charge are two wildly different things. You can get out of prison on parole for an armed robbery charge. First-degree murder will usually keep you in jail for life.



You're assuming that the person carrying is openly carrying his .45?


----------



## Astrium (May 12, 2015)

Naosrain said:


> Oh wow thats a very interesting tidbit. It makes it sad in a way because of the discrimination adding to the emotions you hear in that song. It just makes it that much more powerful.
> 
> 
> I think Beauty and the Beast was amazing, and Little Mermaid was a nice movie too X3 only thing is I watched it for the first time with people who were high and it was sort of a very weird thing. But my soberness and their jokes sort of just made me focus on the movie more.
> ...



That's the other one I randomly break out into. I have one friend in my math class that will just randomly start singing both of them with me if we get bored. The entire rest of the class just gives us this look like "Goddammit, not again."


----------



## BlitzCo (May 12, 2015)

I hope that you guys realize that body armor isn't some magical piece of clothing that can stop any bullet heading for you. Even if the vest takes the bullet, it's still going to break your rib and possibly puncture your lungs.


----------



## Astrium (May 12, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> You're assuming that the person carrying is openly carrying his .45?



There are only so many places on a human body where you could conceal a gun and be reasonably able to draw it.



BlitzCo said:


> I hope that you guys realize that body armor isn't some magical piece of clothing that can stop any bullet heading for you. Even if the vest takes the bullet, it's still going to break your rib and possibly puncture your lungs.



A broken rib is a painful injury, but it's by no means incapacitating on its own. Also, didn't the Aurora guy commit suicide once he ran out of targets anyway?


----------



## Naosrain (May 12, 2015)

Astrium said:


> That's the other one I randomly break out into. I have one friend in my math class that will just randomly start singing both of them with me if we get bored. The entire rest of the class just gives us this look like "Goddammit, not again."


Ha XD I mainly make it into a show around friends. Like I'll be all dramatic and act like a drill Sargent or something. Everyone has a good time XD


----------



## BlitzCo (May 12, 2015)

I like the post-2004 Green Day. Not as much as the 1993-2001 Green Day but I think that they're good.


----------



## Rassah (May 12, 2015)

I think the gun debate is a stupid waste of time. Especially when anyone can just download some gun files and print one on a 3D printer at home.

Saying that "if you had a gun, you wouldn't be able to shoot the guy in the theater like some hero" is a stupid counter argument, too. The original argument isn't "If I had a gun, I could be a hero," it's "if everyone was armed, that guy in the theater would have had dozens of guns pointed at him as soon as he raised the rifle, or took the first shot.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 12, 2015)

Rassah said:


> I think the gun debate is a stupid waste of time. Especially when anyone can just download some gun files and print one on a 3D printer at home.



Don't those 3D-printed guns break after a short period of use, even with .22LR?


----------



## Rassah (May 12, 2015)

The plastic ones are usually one shot, maybe two. The metal ones are as good as a store bought gun. https://ghostgunner.net


----------



## BlitzCo (May 12, 2015)

Rassah said:


> I think the gun debate is a stupid waste of time. Especially when anyone can just download some gun files and print one on a 3D printer at home.



Better to custom build your bushmaster AR than try to print it.

But again, guns are here to stay in the US, and not going to go away anytime soon.


----------



## Mike Lobo (May 12, 2015)

I think guns are neat and I like hunting, both of which are very unpopular in my social circle.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 12, 2015)

Rassah said:


> The plastic ones are usually one shot, maybe two. The metal ones are as good as a store bought gun. https://ghostgunner.net



Damn, I forgot about that.



BlitzCo said:


> Better to custom build your bushmaster AR than try to print it.
> 
> But again, guns are here to stay in the US, and not going to go away anytime soon.



Didn't someone once print their own AR-15 lower reciever, but use lots of individually bought parts and it worked fine?


----------



## Astrium (May 12, 2015)

Rassah said:


> The plastic ones are usually one shot, maybe two. The metal ones are as good as a store bought gun. https://ghostgunner.net



Printed guns are inaccurate as shit. It's only legal to make your own gun in the U.S. if the barrel is unrifled. A 3D-printed gun would only have an effective range of a few feet.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 12, 2015)

Mike Lobo said:


> I think guns are neat and I like hunting, both of which are very unpopular in my social circle.



try hunting some of our Texan hogs. They can grow up to 700 pounds and they're 10 times more aggressive than a deer. Semiautomatic rifles work wonders on them.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 12, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> try hunting some of our Texan hogs.



But always make sure that you don't confuse them for Aussie commercials. :V


----------



## BlitzCo (May 12, 2015)

I still have no idea how that video got on my clipboard instead of the landmine commerical


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (May 12, 2015)

I think Metallica's St. Anger is a good album.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 12, 2015)

I would love to have a gun just for target practice... And for the impeding apocalypse. 
Also, I think John Bush was a fantastic vocalist for Anthrax. 
And while Megadeth is fucking awesome and Metallica used to be on top of the metal spectrum, they shouldn't be in the "Big 4" of thrash. Megadeth is more speed metal, and Metallica has fallen and cannot get up. I think Exodus and Overkill should take their places.


----------



## Astrium (May 12, 2015)

I thought Anette Olzon did a pretty good job as lead singer of Nightwish (still not as good as Tarja, but not as bad as everyone always says she was).


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 12, 2015)

Blaze Bayley was not the reason why late-1990s Iron Maiden was weak. He was good with his band Wolfsbane. No, Iron Maiden was caught in a rough music period, just like every other big 80s metal band. That being said, I still prefer Bruce "air raid siren" Dickinson.


----------



## Sylox (May 12, 2015)

Eminem is one of the greatest rappers of all time.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (May 12, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I would love to have a gun just for target practice... And for the impeding apocalypse.
> Also, I think John Bush was a fantastic vocalist for Anthrax.
> And while Megadeth is fucking awesome and Metallica used to be on top of the metal spectrum, they shouldn't be in the "Big 4" of thrash. Megadeth is more speed metal, and Metallica has fallen and cannot get up. I think Exodus and Overkill should take their places.



Why doesn't anybody seem to have love for Kreator? I think Kreator ought to be in the Big Four.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 12, 2015)

Rabbit-masked-man said:


> Why doesn't anybody seem to have love for Kreator? I think Kreator ought to be in the Big Four.


Big 5 maybe? And we need Testament as well. Big 6. 
Wait, you can only fit 4 bands onstage at any given point? Dammit!


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (May 12, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Big 5 maybe? And we need Testament as well. Big 6.
> Wait, you can only fit 4 bands onstage at any given point? Dammit!



NO. We simply need to build a better stage. One that can also fit SkeletonWitch on there somewheres.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 12, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Eminem is one of the greatest rappers of all time.



Listen to the Beastie Boys my friend


----------



## BlitzCo (May 12, 2015)

I think that Green Day's _Dookie_ was better than Nirvana's _Nevermind_


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 13, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Eminem is one of the greatest rappers of all time.



That's probably one of the most popular opinions you've posted on this forum, oddly enough.

I think coffee and tea both suck. I don't think you can have much more of an unpopular opinion than that.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (May 13, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Eminem is one of the greatest rappers of all time.



Boy... Let me tell you about a band called Death Grips.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCgxi-h1PoI


----------



## Sylox (May 13, 2015)

That was hard to listen too. I'm not the biggest fan of rap tbh.


----------



## zanian (May 13, 2015)

We should ship all libertarians on an isolated island, without external resources and see how they would survive


----------



## Rassah (May 13, 2015)

zanian said:


> We should ship all libertarians on an isolated island, without external resources and see how they would survive



Ironic then, isn't it, that libertarians have been trying to do this for decades, but statists and governments keep stepping in to stop them.


----------



## zanian (May 13, 2015)

Rassah said:


> Ironic then, isn't it, that libertarians have been trying to do this for decades, but statists and governments keep stepping in to stop them.



mostly because it would end in something like Bioshock 
A.k.a humanitarian reasons are stopping them


----------



## Sylox (May 13, 2015)

Why haven't Libertarians moved to Somalia? Is it the brown folks or is it the heat?


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (May 13, 2015)

Sylox said:


> That was hard to listen too.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 13, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Why haven't Libertarians moved to Somalia? Is it the brown folks or is it the heat?



We could ask why the statists haven't moved to North Korea yet...


----------



## Rassah (May 14, 2015)

zanian said:


> mostly because it would end in something like Bioshock
> A.k.a humanitarian reasons are stopping them



Not at all. People moving there to avoid taxes, attempting to start offshore tax havens, and fears of them legalizing things like gambling, drugs, and prostitution have been the only reason that governments have stepped in to block or destroy such places (despite them being outside of those government's jurisdictions). So, it's pretty hypocritical of people like you in those governments to laugh at libertarians and claim they can't survive on their own, and then step in to disrupt them when they apparently start to thrive and start offering a bit "too much" freedom. There was absolutely nothing that was happening there that had any humanitarian concerns. If some people couldn't make it and looked like they would starve, they were free to move back out (though that was never a concern). When you are thinking of people being forcefully kept in some location, denied work, food, and shelter, and forced to starve on the streets, you're thinking of government, not a completely voluntary society.



Sylox said:


> Why haven't Libertarians moved to Somalia? Is it the brown folks or is it the heat?



Because Somalia is a failed theocratic state, where multiple smaller dictatorial/theocratic governments are fighting for power. Kind of the opposite of libertarianism or "no government." Everything wrong with it now is not an example of what happens in anarchy, but what happens when a government gets too powerful, screws up, and then struggles to retain control by any means necessary. Might as well suggest libertarians move to Russia (another failed country that's currently a dictatorship) because USSR failed.


----------



## Sylox (May 14, 2015)

Rassah said:


> Because Somalia is a failed theocratic state, where multiple smaller dictatorial/theocratic governments are fighting for power. Kind of the opposite of libertarianism or "no government." Everything wrong with it now is not an example of what happens in anarchy, but what happens when a government gets too powerful, screws up, and then struggles to retain control by any means necessary. Might as well suggest libertarians move to Russia (another failed country that's currently a dictatorship) because USSR failed.



Still, it is the closest thing to a country that fits their dogma, unless of course we throw Libya into the mix as well. I personally don't believe a Libertarian society can exist on earth due to the simple fact that laws are needed and so are institutions to enforce them, meaning government will always exist be it small or big. 

You can't trust people to police themselves, it's just not possible.


----------



## Rassah (May 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Still, it is the closest thing to a country that fits their dogma,



Actually, right now Switzerland is (very loose regulations, no corporate tax, no minimum wage, financial privacy even for tax dodgers). Somalia isn't even close.



Sylox said:


> unless of course we throw Libya into the mix as well.



Another theocratic dictatorship? Do you even understand what libertarianism is? Or what a failed but still existing government is? You frequently mentioned that you DGAF about foreign policy, so I would assume you have no clue, but I might as well ask anyway.




Sylox said:


> I personally don't believe a Libertarian society can exist on earth due to the simple fact that laws are needed and so are institutions to enforce them, meaning government will always exist be it small or big.



Laws existed before government, and still exist outside of government. Think Lex Mercatoria, common law, contract law, and current transnational corporate law. With our globalization, companies exist in different countries, or in no specific countries at all, and still need to trade with each other despite not being able to depend on any specific country's legal system. So, they have devised their own legal system, and in effect all of the world's largest corporations already exist in a libertarian society (or rather anarchy). As for enforcement, the easiest way to do that is to shun whoever breaks the law and refuses to compensate this he harmed, by refusing to do any business with them or protect them if they get attacked or robbed (that's how Italian mafia enforces its laws btw). You can also have privacy insurance, debt collectors, and security agencies that protect you and go after those who harmed you. If you get in a car accident and the other guy rams into you, it's not the cops or the legal system that goes after the other guy to get you your money, it's your insurance company negotiating with his insurance company.
The ONLY thing that government provides that isn't already provided by a private business is a monopoly on force (cops) to enforce the laws, regardless of whether people want them or jot, and to collect money as taxes. You claiming that government is the only thing stopping you from stealing, murdering, raping, and doing harm to those around you is really no better than Christians claiming that without the bible and its threat of hell, they and everyone else will be bad too. The rest of us don't need government or religion to know not to be assholes.



Sylox said:


> You can't trust people to police themselves, it's just not possible.



People are bad so we need a government made up of people are bad so we need a government made up of people are bad so we need a government made up of people are bad so we need a government made up of people are bad so we need a government made up of people are bad...

You seriously believe that people can't be trusted to police themselves, so we must take those same untrustworthy people and give them almost unlimited authority to police others?
Only thing you get from a government is a place where those bad people can go and be bad without being challenged, enforcing their bad ideas and demands on everyone else. That's why governments ALWAYS attract and eventually get overrun by psychopaths.


----------



## Sylox (May 14, 2015)

Rassah said:


> Actually, right now Switzerland is (very loose regulations, no corporate tax, no minimum wage, financial privacy even for tax dodgers). Somalia isn't even close.





Rassah said:


> Another theocratic dictatorship? Do you even understand what libertarianism is? Or what a failed but still existing government is? You frequently mentioned that you DGAF about foreign policy, so I would assume you have no clue, but I might as well ask anyway.



I know more than I let on. I just love fucking w/ people on here when it comes to politics, be it domestic or foreign.




Rassah said:


> People are bad so we need a government made up of people are bad so we need a government made up of people are bad so we need a government made up of people are bad so we need a government made up of people are bad so we need a government made up of people are bad...
> 
> You seriously believe that people can't be trusted to police themselves, so we must take those same untrustworthy people and give them almost unlimited authority to police others?
> Only thing you get from a government is a place where those bad people can go and be bad without being challenged, enforcing their bad ideas and demands on everyone else. That's why governments ALWAYS attract and eventually get overrun by psychopaths.



People cannot be trusted to police themselves simply because humans are inherently evil. Case in point, Baltimore a few weeks ago; why was there so few citizens policing themselves when law and order broke down? Why did it take the government to control them? Not every human who comes into power will be corrupted by it or seeks it for their own nefarious intentions, some want to actually do the right thing, but you're right it seems counter-productive to allow those untrustworthy individuals to have the final say. That said, institutions must be in place to enforce law and order or else you get anarchy and chaos. 

If you give humans an inch, they'll take 100 miles, its as simple as that.


----------



## ADF (May 14, 2015)

If the only people subjected to political/economic ideologies was those who wanted to live under them, it wouldn't be a problem. I'd wave them goodbye and wish them the best. I don't particularly want to live under a Libertarian system however so inevitably you're forced to speak against it. Libertarianism is a market driven ideology, markets pretty much replace everything and that's not a world I want to live in.


----------



## Rassah (May 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> People cannot be trusted to police themselves simply because humans are inherently evil.



So... you want to give inherently evil humans power over other humans? That sounds like a bad idea 




Sylox said:


> Case in point, Baltimore a few weeks ago; why was there so few citizens policing themselves when law and order broke down? Why did it take the government to control them?



Some people were rioting, others were trying to stop them. The whole cause of the riots was evil people in power. So, government people were evil and screwed the people, the people got pissed off and started rioting, and more evil government people stepped in to try to stop it. In the end, it wasn't the government who brought them under control, the riots and tensions simply died down.



Sylox said:


> Not every human who comes into power will be corrupted by it or seeks it for their own nefarious intentions, some want to actually do the right thing... That said, institutions must be in place to enforce law and order or else you get anarchy and chaos.
> If you give humans an inch, they'll take 100 miles, its as simple as that.



Anarchy does NOT mean chaos. It just means "without rulers." As I mentioned, there is a HUGE body of law and rules that are not based or dependent on government, which will continue to work even in places without government. Don't think of anarchy as Mad Max, think of it as everything on the internet, or the current global business environment, or even just your relationship with your neighbors.
Sure, not every human who comes into power will be corrupted, but look at the incentive structure of government (or police): you get to control people, have very little resource for your actions, don't have to know or do much to succeed, and the pay sucks compared to actually working and producing something in the private sector. So these places will keep attracting power hungry psychopaths who want the chance to exercise their power against others. As a result, there is ALWAYS a drift towards more corruption. Just look at the history of police departments in US, or governments around the world: every one ends up corrupt, no exceptions. Only way to fix that is to make these organizations answerable for their actions, which isn't possible in a system where they get paid regardless of performance, with money taken by force.



ADF said:


> I don't particularly want to live under a Libertarian system however so inevitably you're forced to speak against it.



Uh, you can't live "under" a Libertarian system. That system is "you do what you want, as long as you aren't harming others." No one would be forcing you or oppressing you to live under them. The only way they would "force" you to live under their system is to stop you from taking their stuff and stop you from telling them what to do. Stoping you from forcing them around isn't exactly "forcing" you to live under their system, it's stopping you from forcing your system on them.


----------



## Rassah (May 14, 2015)

Actually, ADF, I have a question, and it's relevant to the other thread Sylox has been ridiculing: You don't want to stop forcing people around. Okay. So, how will you continue to force them around, when you can no longer collect the money from those you want to force, and there is no more money to pay your enforcers?

(this is why politicians should be terrified of the field I'm working in)


----------



## Saiko (May 14, 2015)

On the topic of libertarianism, I think ADF has a good point. I think a truly libertarian system would end up degenerating into a corporate aristocracy and become self-defeating. A mixture between socialism and libertarianism might work though.


----------



## Sylox (May 14, 2015)

Do you mean the civil liberties aspect of Libertarianism because the two clash in terms of economics and the role of the market.


----------



## Volkodav (May 14, 2015)

My opinions
watermelon is disgusting overrated trash with no flavour
Nobody needs a massive pickup truck and people who have them are pretend farmers
baked potatoes are not good


----------



## ADF (May 14, 2015)

I was actually trying to word that post in a way you couldn't be argumentative about, that went well...

I'm off to bed so not in the best state to be deciphering a question written in libertarian speak at this moment. I'll have a go at translating it when I can tomorrow.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 14, 2015)

I could be considered a capitalist that wants bits and pieces of socialism.


----------



## Saiko (May 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Do you mean the civil liberties aspect of Libertarianism because the two clash in terms of economics and the role of the market.


Yes, without being an expert on the matter, I think libertarianism's philosophy is excellent for civil liberties. However that philosophy wouldn't work very well in economics. The natural state of a free market is economic inequality, and too much economic inequality would negate the benefits of those civil liberties. Preventing this means placing certain regulations and policies in place, and I expect the result would bear some resemblance socialist economic policy.



ADF said:


> I was actually trying to word that post in a way you couldn't be argumentative about, that went well...
> 
> I'm off to bed so not in the best state to be deciphering a question written in libertarian speak at this moment. I'll have a go at translating it when I can tomorrow.


You did word it that way. You just mentioned a characteristic that to me illustrated a weakness in it I hadn't noticed before, so I brought it up for discussion.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 14, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Nobody needs a massive pickup truck and people who have them are pretend farmers



Try driving your Prius in muddy conditions, and how much stuff can you haul in your sedan


----------



## Volkodav (May 14, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Try driving your Prius in muddy conditions, and how much stuff can you haul in your sedan



A normal pickup will do just fine
there's no reason for a monster truck sized vehicle with five seats and wifi


----------



## BlitzCo (May 14, 2015)

You don't haul a lot of stuff don't you


----------



## Saiko (May 14, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> You don't haul a lot of stuff don't you


Nope, and given how shiny and pristine the trucks I see are, I don't think they do either.


----------



## Volkodav (May 14, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> You don't haul a lot of stuff don't you



You have absolutely no idea the types of truck or people im talking about do you
the people who spend 500 on gas per week and haul nothing but groceries


----------



## Saiko (May 14, 2015)

It's not that trucks are inherently bad or useless. It's that, for me, they're a symbol of a culture/mentality that I cannot stand.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 14, 2015)

Hmph..

I'm just waiting for the day when the oils in Middle East runs out and we're all going to find better source of energy or non at all.


----------



## Sylox (May 14, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Hmph..
> 
> I'm just waiting for the day when the oils in Middle East runs out and we're all going to find better source of energy or non at all.



Introducing the all new 2045 Toyota Prius; America's first nuclear powered car.


----------



## Astrium (May 14, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> You have absolutely no idea the types of truck or people im talking about do you
> the people who spend 500 on gas per week and haul nothing but groceries



As somebody who does a lot of farming-related stuff, these people annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## Rassah (May 14, 2015)

Unpopular opinion: The Prius one of the best cars available. And not because it's "green." It saves a ton of money, not just cause of the 60mpg, but because there's almost nothing to maintain. Just oil every 10k miles, and brakes and transaxle fluid every 100k miles. You can also leave the engine on overnight and sleep in the back with comfortable climate control while camping, or power a house when the electricity goes out. Engine just kicks in every few minutes to charge up the battery, but mostly stays off.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Introducing the all new 2045 Toyota Prius; America's first nuclear powered car.



Back in the 1950s, Ford produced a concept car called the Nucleon, intended to run on nuclear power, but the vehicle was never produced because the idea of having a nuclear bomb on your car is just stupid XD


----------



## Astrium (May 14, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Back in the 1950s, Ford produced a concept car called the Nucleon, intended to run on nuclear power, but the vehicle was never produced because the idea of having a nuclear bomb on your car is just stupid XD



Some intrepid time traveler took a copy of _Fallout 3 _back to them.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 14, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> You have absolutely no idea the types of truck or people im talking about do you
> the people who spend 500 on gas per week and haul nothing but groceries



Those Ford F-150s? 

My job is construction cleanup, which includes hauling all that crap people leave at construction sites and taking them to dumpsters by my dad's shop. 
So yes those trucks make my job easier.


----------



## Saiko (May 14, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Those Ford F-150s?
> 
> My job is construction cleanup, which includes hauling all that crap people leave at construction sites and taking them to dumpsters by my dad's shop.
> So yes those trucks make my job easier.



Then you belong to the set of people we aren't complaining about, silly.


----------



## Astrium (May 14, 2015)

I enjoyed _Batman & Robin_â€‹.


----------



## Sylox (May 15, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I enjoyed _Batman & Robin_â€‹.



Are you a human?


----------



## BlitzCo (May 15, 2015)

He's on a furry forum, so no.

:V


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (May 15, 2015)

opinions are fucking stupid.


----------



## ADF (May 15, 2015)

Saiko said:


> You did word it that way. You just mentioned a characteristic that to me illustrated a weakness in it I hadn't noticed before, so I brought it up for discussion.



That response was actually aimed at Rassah, hence reference to "libertarian speak". Responding with a quote and only quoting the relevant bits are a bitch on a mobile device.

My original post was about not taking issue with the different ideologies people wish to live under, the problem being by pushing to create their ideal world by supporting such ideologies; they do become other people's problem. I don't want to live in the sort of world they do, thus you have to vocally oppose anyone attempting to push such a world view. However since Rassah seems to not only write but also think in Libertarian speak, it seems he's taken issue with any relation between the words "force" and "Libertarianism". As they militantly believe their ideology is incapable of using force to any extent, even including the two words in the same sentence (regardless of relation) seems to have offended them. So avoiding conflict there was a total failure :/

Now to translate this nonsense so it's actually something I can respond to...



Rassah said:


> Actually, ADF, I have a question, and it's relevant to the other thread Sylox has been ridiculing: You don't want to stop forcing people around. Okay. So, how will you continue to force them around, when you can no longer collect the money from those you want to force, and there is no more money to pay your enforcers?
> 
> (this is why politicians should be terrified of the field I'm working in)



*You don't want to stop forcing people around*

Right so in Libertarian speak "forcing people" is in reference to what most people know as the rule of law, regulations and other such behavioural restrictions that maintain order in society. Only in this instance the word "you" was used, so he's suggesting a preference for soverign authority maintaining order on my part; is in fact some egotistical fantasy to manipulate others to 'my' bidding. Given Libertarians make extremist statements like taxes = theft and the state = violence, it's not surprising they'd paint anyone in support of a state authority with an extremist brush as well... It's not that you want to live in a society with rules and regulations, it's YOU wanting to control others...

*Okay. So, how will you continue to force them around, when you can no longer collect the money from those you want to force, and there is no more money to pay your enforcers?*

Repeated use of the word "you" again suggesting that anyone who wants to live in a state run society is an megalomaniac desiring to force their will on others... Because every person in a state run society is in charge and has all the powers of the state to boss people around... Repeated use of the word force associating every action under such a system being a form of violence, so the violence of taking money from people by force. Then talking about paying "your enforcers", again putting an average person under the criticism of wanting to be the authority and bully people around...

So in other words you're basically saying this.

How do you intend to enforce order in a state run society if you are unable to tax people, therefore paying the wages of those enforcing order?

*(this is why politicians should be terrified of the field I'm working in)*

Is this some sort of Bitcoin reference? Does he think every business is going to switch to an untaxable form of currency storage and transfer, therefore the state won't be able to tax them for the running of society? Sounds like some demented Libertarian fantasy where globalist corporations come to save the world from the evil state, ushering in their desired market run utopia 

So did I translate it correctly or are you going to start speaking normally?


----------



## Sylox (May 15, 2015)

You all should be terrified that I might end up being the POTUS.


----------



## Astrium (May 15, 2015)

I just heard the new Nickelback song on the radio and it might be the least terrible Nickelback song I've ever heard (which is to say, still terrible, but less so). I'm not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing...


----------



## Traven V (May 15, 2015)

Just because it's new doesn't mean it's good.


----------



## Sylox (May 15, 2015)

Nickleback is the reason why I stopped listening to the radio.


----------



## Astrium (May 15, 2015)

Traven V said:


> Just because it's new doesn't mean it's good.



I never said it was. In fact, I explicitly stated it wasn't.


----------



## Rassah (May 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Back in the 1950s, Ford produced a concept car called the Nucleon, intended to run on nuclear power, but the vehicle was never produced because the idea of having a nuclear bomb on your car is just stupid XD



I disagree. People are too paranoid about nuclear energy because of the association with bombs, and it has harmed our technological progress considerably. The amount of nuclear material in cars like these would be negligible for a bomb, and wouldn't be any more dangerous that the explosive power of lithium batteries in a Tesla. It also sucks that we no longer irradiate food, because idiots thought that it would make the food radioactive (same idiots protesting GMOs now). Had we been doing that, we would have been able to save billions on food that went spoiled instead. Imagine your bread, fruit, and veggies lasting for weeks, if not months, without spoiling, while maintaining all the exact same nutrients, AND not requiring the nasty preservatives we have to use instead.


----------



## Rassah (May 15, 2015)

ADF said:


> *You don't want to stop forcing people around*
> 
> Right so in Libertarian speak "forcing people" is in reference to what most people know as the rule of law, regulations and other such behavioural restrictions that maintain order in society.



Not at all. Libertarians believe in rule of law and regulations (there are tons of private regulatory agencies, like the CE, UL, COLA, etc). Forcing people around in this case is when two consenting adults or parties wish to enter into a contract or transaction, and you elect someone to step in and say they can't do that, or they can't do it without an expensive license, or yes just forcefully take money from them that you yourself believe should be given to someone else.
In short, anything that you are preventing the parties in charge from doing voluntarily, or forcing them to do against their will, when their actions are not hurting anyone else.



ADF said:


> *Okay. So, how will you continue to force them around, when you can no longer collect the money from those you want to force, and there is no more money to pay your enforcers?*
> 
> Repeated use of the word "you" again suggesting that anyone who wants to live in a state run society is an megalomaniac desiring to force their will on others...



Well, don't you? You said you want to live under government, rule of law, taxes, and social programs, and no doubt will vote and support others to enforce these things for you, wouldn't you?




ADF said:


> How do you intend to enforce order in a state run society if you are unable to tax people, therefore paying the wages of those enforcing order?



Don't confuse "government" with "order." You can have order under an anarchy system. To use your words, what I am saying is
How do you intend to have *some organization you support to continue to enforce their will on other people who don't agree with you,* if you are unable to tax those people, therefore paying the wages of those enforcing *that will*?
Or in other words, what will you do when the people YOU want to be in power, to carry out YOUR wishes on society, can't afford to be in power any more?



ADF said:


> Is this some sort of Bitcoin reference?



Not only. Anonymous communications, strong privacy encryption, 3D printing, decentralized contracts, law, and property registry, decentralized ID and reputation systems, private security, decentralized untraceable delivery networks, ass____ation markets, decentralized anonymous file storage and internet, and things like that, which not *only* make some of governments' laws and regulations impossible to enforce, but also make a lot of its functions obsolete by providing a better and cheaper service through private companies, or even for free with open source technologies.



ADF said:


> Does he think every business is going to switch to an untaxable form of currency storage and transfer, therefore the state won't be able to tax them for the running of society? Sounds like some demented Libertarian fantasy where globalist corporations come to save the world from the evil state, ushering in their desired market run utopia



If the new thing they switch to is cheaper, easier, requires less paperwork, and has fewer barriers to entry and operating, then why wouldn't they? Sure, there will still be businesses that are plain shops that will be taxed just like cash businesses get taxed, but I suspect more and more of them will be put out of business by new online-only businesses that don't actually exist in any specific country, that simply deliver whatever you need remotely. That is if you can't simply 3D print the thing at home to begin with.
Also, corporations can't exist in an anarchy or libertarian society, since they are a government created legal structure. And nor is such a place a "utopia." Not any more than constitutional democracy/republic is a utopia compared to monarchy.





Sylox said:


> You all should be terrified that I might end up being the POTUS.



LOL! Sorry, that's never going to happen. And regardless, the AWESOME thing about what I'm working on and how I'm living is that it doesn't matter to me at all who the new POTUS is. I used to be heavily interested in politics, and would worry a lot about whether my party (Democratic, if you're wondering) would get into power, or lose and be beaten by those southern homophobic idiots. Now it doesn't matter, because ALL those idiots are completely irrelevant and have no effect on my life whatsoever. Only people who will get hurt are the people voting them in, or who still haven't switched to the system I (and a bunch of others in my group) are using.


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (May 15, 2015)

Rassah said:


> Anarchy



You keep using that word.  I don't believe it means what you think it does.  Lets look up some definitions of the word.

Anarchy
A chaotic and confusing absence of any form of political authority or government.
Confusion in general; disorder

Synonyms - disorder
Antonyms - order

So no an anarchistic system does not have order to it kind of by definition.  In fact it is literally the opposite of order.


----------



## Filter (May 15, 2015)

I think sparkledogs are fun, and the parodies crack me up.

http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/I_990869_1472553.jpg


----------



## Astrium (May 15, 2015)

Filter said:


> I think sparkledogs are fun, and the parodies crack me up.
> 
> http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/I_990869_1472553.jpg



Is that a technicolor version of Scrat from _Ice Age_â€‹?


----------



## ADF (May 15, 2015)

Rassah said:


> snip



I've been in enough discussions with you on this subject to know I don't want to start one on a Friday night, I've better things to do with my weekend. Hence why that initial comment was supposed to avoid attracting a debate.

You operate under a different set of ethics than I do and we reach completely different outcomes. Most people would regard tax evasion by the wealthy as a bad thing, it sucks financial resources out of our public services and increases the tax burden on those with lessor incomes. Under your ideology tax evasion is "sticking it to the man" and a way to "starve the beast", to you tax evasion is moral and just. Your heroes are my villains and such differences cannot reach common ground, regardless of you thinking your ideology has the answer to everything all set out.

As much as I have stuff to say on your response, I'll pass to maintain my sanity


----------



## BlitzCo (May 15, 2015)

Left wingers hate conglomerates and corperations
right wingers hate the government


----------



## Sylox (May 15, 2015)

Rassah said:


> LOL! Sorry, that's never going to happen.



If there is one thing you should never do, it's tell me I can't do something, because that only makes we work harder for it. 



Rassah said:


> And regardless, the AWESOME thing about what I'm working on and how I'm living is that it doesn't matter to me at all who the new POTUS is. I used to be heavily interested in politics, and would worry a lot about whether my party (Democratic, if you're wondering) would get into power, or lose and be beaten by those southern homophobic idiots. Now it doesn't matter, because ALL those idiots are completely irrelevant and have no effect on my life whatsoever. Only people who will get hurt are the people voting them in, or who still haven't switched to the system I (and a bunch of others in my group) are using.



The amount of arrogance and straight up ignorance in this post is over 9000. Voting doesn't hurt anybody, it only hurts those who refuse to make their voice herd because they want to be "edgy" and not vote at all and don't lie to us and say politicians don't affect you because they do; their actions affect all of us. Also, please enlighten us about your "system" that you seem so proud of.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 15, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Left wingers hate conglomerates and corperations
> right wingers hate the government


And us anarchists hate them all.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 15, 2015)

Rassah said:


> I disagree. People are too paranoid about nuclear energy because of the association with bombs, and it has harmed our technological progress considerably. The amount of nuclear material in cars like these would be negligible for a bomb, and wouldn't be any more dangerous that the explosive power of lithium batteries in a Tesla. It also sucks that we no longer irradiate food, because idiots thought that it would make the food radioactive (same idiots protesting GMOs now). Had we been doing that, we would have been able to save billions on food that went spoiled instead. Imagine your bread, fruit, and veggies lasting for weeks, if not months, without spoiling, while maintaining all the exact same nutrients, AND not requiring the nasty preservatives we have to use instead.


That's fine and dandy until your hair starts falling out. Have you heard of radiation poisoning?


----------



## BlitzCo (May 16, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> And us anarchists hate them all.



Assuming that you aren't saying that you're an anarchist just to look edgy.


----------



## jtrekkie (May 16, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> That's fine and dandy until your hair starts falling out. Have you heard of radiation poisoning?



For food you use very little radiation, and the secondary radiation is very week. In fact all you really need is hard X-rays.


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2015)

Ads are annoying, that much is true, but some people treat them like they're the absolute worst thing a site can do. This doesn't include clickbait ads though


Filter said:


> I think sparkledogs are fun, and the parodies crack me up.
> 
> http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/I_990869_1472553.jpg


Sparkledogs can be fun but most people fuck them up by giving them a bunch of clashing colors


----------



## Astrium (May 16, 2015)

So can I question how radiation therapy works? Like, if radiation causes tumors, shouldn't blasting tumors with more radiation be the last thing we should be doing?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 16, 2015)

Astrium said:


> So can I question how radiation therapy works? Like, if radiation causes tumors, shouldn't blasting tumors with more radiation be the last thing we should be doing?



Well, chemotherapy is like a selective poisoning of the body. It weakens the ability for the cells of malignant tumors to continue to multiply, but it also weakens other parts of the body in the process.

When radiation therapy is used in conjunction with chemotherapy, a radioisotope or some accelerator is used to target specific parts of the body with a large amount of ionized radiation. So, the damaged tumor is then hit with ionized radiation, which basically kills it. If the cancer has metastasized, where it has spread to other parts of the body, then radiation can be applied to the whole body to kill off those damaged, malignant parts.

Radiation does cause cell damage, but it can only cause cancer when the damage is to the DNA within cells, but is not strong enough to actually cause cell death.

All forms of radiation can cause cell damage, but it's ionizing radiation that has the potential to do the most damage to DNA and cell function, so it leaves you with Gamma rays, X-rays, and Ultraviolet radiation that all cause damage once a certain dosage is exceeded, but which can be controlled in their application to actually have therapeutic effects.

On the earlier subject of Nuclear power, I am a big advocate of building more plants, and developing the nuclear fuel cycle so that we have breeder reactors that can be used to produce fissionable products and reprocess spent fuel to be fissionable again. 

Given the number of safety precautions that are taken in most reactors, the possibility of accidents really only arise when many things in a system have failed and are compounded by operator error. As a result, there have only been 3 cases of meltdowns in civilian nuclear power plants in the 60 years that they have been in existence.

Radiation is still scary, but there have been more health problems from natural sources of ionizing radiation (the Sun) than there have been from nearly all artificial fission byproducts produced from power plant accidents and weapons tests combined.


----------



## Rassah (May 16, 2015)

Derin Darkpaw said:


> You keep using that word.  I don't believe it means what you think it does.  Lets look up some definitions of the word.
> Anarchy
> A chaotic and confusing absence of any form of political authority or government.
> Confusion in general; disorder



Not the definition I'm seeing.

anÂ·arÂ·chy (ËˆanÉ™rkÄ“) noun


* a state of disorder due to absence or nonrecognition of authority.
* absence of government and absolute freedom of the individual, regarded as a political ideal.

Origin: Greek "an-" -> without, and "arkhos" -> chief, or ruler. Mid 16th century, via medieval Latin from Greek anarkhia, from anarkhos, from an- â€˜withoutâ€™ + arkhos â€˜chief, ruler.â€™

So I'm using the original and political version of the word, not the conceptualized (sensationalized) modern version of it.




Derin Darkpaw said:


> So no an anarchistic system does not have order to it kind of by definition.  In fact it is literally the opposite of order.



Being an anarchist (or volyntaryist, if you like) myself, and working with people in the field, people with background in politics, finance, and law, I think I know what I'm talking about. Granted there are different types of anarchy, too, such as anarcho-communism (which is what USSR and other communist countries were supposedly supposed to be, before they turned into murderous dictatorships), anarcho-capitalism (which is what I am), and various other types of political and economic beliefs sans-government.



ADF said:


> You operate under a different set of ethics than I do and we reach completely different outcomes. Most people would regard tax evasion by the wealthy as a bad thing, it sucks financial resources out of our public services and increases the tax burden on those with lessor incomes. Under your ideology tax evasion is "sticking it to the man" and a way to "starve the beast", to you tax evasion is moral and just.




You're right. Really, the difference is that you believe it's morally just to appoint some scary people to take things from other better-off people and give it to some people whom you or society decides needs that stuff more, while I don't think it's ever morally just to take anything from anyone without their consent and believe that is no good way to determine who is better-off enough to deserve being taken from, and who is needy enough to receive things without actually earned them. And I agree that we will likely never agree on that.




BlitzCo said:


> Left wingers hate conglomerates and corperations
> right wingers hate the government



Libertarians (and anarcho-capitalists) hate conglomerates, corporations, and government (And they're pro-gay rights). It's why libertarian party is growing so fast, and attracting so many younger people.


----------



## Rassah (May 16, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> That's fine and dandy until your hair starts falling out. Have you heard of radiation poisoning?



I lived 60 miles south of Chernobyl when it blew up, and my grandfather's apartment in Kiev was three blocks from the Soviet Nuclear Research Institute. What do you think? 

With regards to irradiated food, they use gamma radiation, which doesn't leave any residual radiation (its not ionizing, like Alpha and Beta radiation that you typically hear about when you hear of radiation poisoning and radiation leaks)



Astrium said:


> So can I question how radiation therapy works? Like, if radiation causes tumors, shouldn't blasting tumors with more radiation be the last thing we should be doing?



Low levels of radiation *might* cause tumors, while high levels outright kill you. In radiation therapy, we aim a few beams of radiation on a spot, all of which are low and only might cause tumors, but where they all cross, they concentrate enough where they are deadly to everything, so in effect we can kill a spot anywhere on or in your body without damaging the surrounding area, much. The "might" tumors is still better than the "actual" tumor you already have.


----------



## AnthonyStark (May 16, 2015)

Sometimes I think fedoras are snazzy.


----------



## Hewge (May 16, 2015)

Foxes and wolves are_* laaaaaaameâ€‹...*_


----------



## BlitzCo (May 16, 2015)

I think that the term "corporation" is misused. When most people think of corporations, they think of conglomerates


----------



## BlitzCo (May 16, 2015)

And BTW, anarchists need to stop acting like they are independent from the left/right axis.


----------



## ADF (May 16, 2015)

I don't find the idea of having fur particularly pleasant. I know I'm a scalie so there are biases there, but fur sounds like it would have so many problems.


----------



## Astrium (May 16, 2015)

ADF said:


> I don't find the idea of having fur particularly pleasant. I know I'm a scalie so there are biases there, but fur sounds like it would have so many problems.



Normal cats and dogs cover all the furniture in a house in a fine layer of hair. I'd hate to see what human-sized ones would do.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 16, 2015)

One time I had to respond to an essay question which was along the lines of "The pledge of allegience has the words "one nation under God" in it, should that be kept in and all people continue saying the pledge?" I thought my solution was fair, I said yes we should keep it,  I realize not everyone has a belief in God but at the very least we can keep true to our roots and for those who arent religious it can be taken symbolically as the idea that government is not in control but there is a greater good they are working for and under. I think it shouldnt be officially removed but people have a right to exclude it in their own reciting if they pleas

I thought it was a fair solution but my dad got upset at my answer for some reason :/ ...too compromising I guess


----------



## ADF (May 16, 2015)

I wouldn't say "under god" in the American allegiance is part of their roots, it's only been part of it since 1952 due to religious lobbying.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 16, 2015)

AnthonyStark said:


> Sometimes I think fedoras are snazzy.



TBH I think bronies/douchebags ruined fedoras, otherwise it was a pretty okay thing -3-


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 16, 2015)

ADF said:


> I wouldn't say "under god" in the American allegiance is part of their roots, it's only been part of it since 1952 due to religious lobbying.



hmmm...yeah you're right at its creation in 1890's it was generic use for any country by Bellamy and was later adapted, 'under God' was added by Eisenhower. Besides the pledge however religious roots were still  heavy influence for the founding fathers and the constitution.

Regardless, from a reasoning standpoint it would just cause a shitstorm to change. I think if we're going to accept and tolerate differing values like homosexuality the same can go on the other end too, you dont have to like it but forcing it out of practice seems like a bad idea to me.

How is it equal that people yell at religions for being intolerant homophobes (not all are) but on the other end people get uncomfortable at something that wont affect you if you dont want it to?

Equal treatment goes both ways


----------



## Kosdu (May 16, 2015)

I don't think the pledge of allegiance should be required, and most definitely not the religious part.

I refused to say it in the later years of highschool.... I just don't believe young children should say something that when you think about it requires thinking automatically till it becomes second nature.


Education should be entirely seperate from any creed, it's the place where children need to learn to think for themselves and look at the world through a clear mind.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 16, 2015)

Definitely shouldnt be required, as far as being required in schools thats another issue entirely.


----------



## Astrium (May 16, 2015)

I always thought the Pledge of Allegiance was a little weird. Like, I don't think you would look out of place _sieg heil_-ing while doing it. Pledging undying allegiance to something as vague and hazy as "the flag of the United States of America and to the republic for which it stands" just seems a bit too hive mind-like for me.


----------



## ADF (May 16, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> snip



America's roots was freedom of religion, their founding fathers wouldn't have supported one particular religion being favoured in the pledge of allegiance. You only have to humour the idea of changing it to "under Allah" to watch its apologists lose their shit. It unnecessarily creates segregation by favouring one religion in a country of immigrants, composed of multiple people's and faiths.

Quite frankly I have no respect or patience for any religious persons bigoted views. Equality isn't about giving people the right to discriminate because it's their religion to discriminate.

You're right, it is an unpopular opinion, at least for any secularist. But I'm not American and live in a secular society, so it's an alien concept to me.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 16, 2015)

I hope I'm not approaching a sensitive subject here and I haven't quite investigated on what the general consensus is, but... I am very much against the Boston Marathon Bomber getting the death penalty. He did some horrible shit but I'm just against killing people regardless of the circumstances. I guess it's a cultural difference thing, I live in Scandinavia and not even Anders fucking Breivik got a death sentence. I'm a bit appalled when people cheer on someone's death or at least say "I won't take a stance but I won't shed a tear, hurr" like I see some people on Twitter do.

I guess it's just a core of my being, I also think Osama bin Laden deserved a fair trial but dead is dead, you can't change the past so I don't think about that a whole lot and I'm not exactly upset.

I guess I just feel like a society can't function when you punish murderers with murder. You're like, openly promoting it. Murder is approved by the state as a conflict solution. Violence keeps existing, clinging onto society.

I hope I won't be completely under fire here, the topic IS unpopular opinions so there you go. :S


----------



## Sylox (May 16, 2015)

I feel anybody who doesn't say the Pledge or show respect for the National Anthem should be fined $500.


----------



## Astrium (May 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I feel anybody who doesn't say the Pledge or show respect for the National Anthem should be fined $500.



Oh shit, I am out a fuckton of money then.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 16, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Oh shit, I am out a fuckton of money then.



Don't worry, I'm out of a bunch of money too.
In Texas, we have to do a Texas flag pledge too and it's stupid


----------



## Saiko (May 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I feel anybody who doesn't say the Pledge or show respect for the National Anthem should be fined $500.


I'd rather you just exiled me to Europe. Then we both would be happy.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I feel anybody who doesn't say the Pledge or show respect for the National Anthem should be fined $500.



sounds a bit soviet


----------



## Sylox (May 16, 2015)

Not saying the Pledge or showing respect for the NA seems strange.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Not saying the Pledge or showing respect for the NA seems strange.


For me, doing the opposite is... well, once a year we used to sing the Swedish national anthem in schools when I was a kid but that was before it was made into a holiday where there's no work and school, so... no reason to sing.

I'm such a crazy foreigner, probably.


----------



## jtrekkie (May 16, 2015)

All states have a pledge. Ours is in Spanish and salutes the Zia. It has roots back before we were a teterritory but was changed through the years.

The motto too was only adopted this last century, but it was established during the revolution. Both were used due facto until then.

It is unfortunate that it is assumed that a secular government can't recognize or must be antagonistic towards religion. That isn't what secular means, and it isn't helpful to begin with.


----------



## Saiko (May 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Not saying the Pledge or showing respect for the NA seems strange.


Well I wouldn't say I disrespect it, but bear in mind that not everyone is actually patriotic. I only live here because I was born here, and although it could have been a worse place, I dislike the country and would like to leave. The problem is that I'm not able to do that right now. The way I see it, I pay my taxes and bills, do my job, and don't hurt anyone, so I'm doing my part as a citizen. A pledge and anthem have no bearing on that.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 16, 2015)

...I just realized I've repeatedly listened to a song that plays a guitar solo with the melody of the german national anthem on a semi-regular basis.

Jesus, not only am I anti-patriotic, my neighbors must think I'm some kinda neo-nazi. o_o;;


----------



## Rassah (May 16, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> hmmm...yeah you're right at its creation in 1890's it was generic use for any country by Bellamy and was later adapted, 'under God' was added by Eisenhower. Besides the pledge however religious roots were still  heavy influence for the founding fathers and the constitution.



Sticking to old things regardless is basically the definition of being conservative, and "roots" or "tradition" should never be used as the only excuse to continue doing anything. America was founded on the roots/tradition of mass genocide and slavery. We eventually got rid of those stupid ideas, so why not get rid of some more?



Astrium said:


> I always thought the Pledge of Allegiance was a little weird. Like, I don't think you would look out of place _sieg heil_-ing while doing it.



As a matter of fact, that's EXACTLY what kids in US used to do when they recited the pledge, until stupid Nazi Germany made that looks uncool:


----------



## Sylox (May 16, 2015)

Saiko said:


> Well I wouldn't say I disrespect it, but bear in mind that not everyone is actually patriotic. I only live here because I was born here, and although it could have been a worse place, I dislike the country and would like to leave. The problem is that I'm not able to do that right now. The way I see it, I pay my taxes and bills, do my job, and don't hurt anyone, so I'm doing my part as a citizen. A pledge and anthem have no bearing on that.



I can respect that. In actuality I was joking about the fine. I'm perfectly happy with shunning.


----------



## Rassah (May 16, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> I guess I just feel like a society can't function when you punish murderers with murder. You're like, openly promoting it. Murder is approved by the state as a conflict solution. Violence keeps existing, clinging onto society.




In my political group's viewpoint, crimes should be punished with restitution, not with jailing or death penalty. If a criminal harms someone, it doesn't help anyone if society has to pay even more money to give them food and home, or to kill them. Especially not the people actually harmed by this (I'm sure his death penalty will not pay for anyone's medical bills). Instead, these criminals should be allowed to work to pay off whatever harm they have caused to others, or given the choice to take their own life if they wish.


----------



## Rassah (May 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I feel anybody who doesn't say the Pledge or show respect for the National Anthem should be fined $500.




Well, it's only a small step from that to this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8LnlzQyVJg

The whole "worship the government" thing seems EXACTLY the same as "worship our lord" thing to me. Both are just ideas/concepts run by institutions full of guys in funny costumes, who threaten you with going to bad places if you don't believe in them or follow their laws.




shteev said:


> The lithium batteries in a Model S are arranged in 16 packs which are all thermally regulated and isolated. In the event of a collision, the car disconnects the whole pack from the motors and disables it. The only way the packs can ignite is if they are punctured, and in that case they'll burn fiercely. They won't explode, however.
> 
> ...
> 
> On the other hand, I have no idea why someone would worry about nuclear power in autos but not the tanks of volatile fluids that, when ignited, would blow the car to pieces.




That's kinda my point, nuclear wouldn't explode either. The radiation shielding would have to be so tough against radiation anyway, that a collision won't break it. You could also build in safeties that, eg. crack open and dump a bunch of carbon into the whole system if there is a hard bump, rendering the whole reaction inert. Plus it doesn't have to be a high powered reaction like in nuclear power plants, where you have to maintain enormous heat to superheat water steam without melting the whole thing down. For a car all you need is a low temperature sustained reaction (don't even need *any* regulation controls for it), with a thermoelectric generator against it. Those work on the principle that if there is a temperature difference between two points (very hot reactor on one side, cool air on the other), electrons will flow from one point to the other. Then just hook that up to a battery and electric motors, and you can have a completely safe nuclear powered car that can generate power for literally decades. We already use these systems in satellites and some lighthouses. Voyager uses it and has been powered with it for 23 years now, with only a 16% drop in power generation over that time.


----------



## Saiko (May 16, 2015)

I'm all for nuclear energy, but I'm uncomfortable with it being used in everyday vehicles. That level of radiation isn't something to be messed with, and I honestly don't trust users to not mess with it.


----------



## Rassah (May 16, 2015)

Saiko said:


> I'm all for nuclear energy, but I'm uncomfortable with it being used in everyday vehicles. That level of radiation isn't something to be messed with, and I honestly don't trust users to not mess with it.



Users messing with it is a self correcting problem, in that those users won't be around to continue to mess with it after they do.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 16, 2015)

Rassah said:


> In my political group's viewpoint, crimes should be punished with restitution, not with jailing or death penalty. If a criminal harms someone, it doesn't help anyone if society has to pay even more money to give them food and home, or to kill them. Especially not the people actually harmed by this (I'm sure his death penalty will not pay for anyone's medical bills). Instead, these criminals should be allowed to work to pay off whatever harm they have caused to others, or given the choice to take their own life if they wish.


I'm a little confused, who does this help? I mean, I've heard of worse ways to treat a criminal, just trying to understand what you're saying.

I was always a rehab kind of person. If you don't fix what's broken, nothing will be changed, nothing will be learned.


----------



## Sylox (May 16, 2015)

So Rassah, I shouldn't follow the laws of the government? Okay, I'm going to come by with 10 hoodrats and rob your house.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> So Rassah, I shouldn't follow the laws of the government? Okay, I'm going to come by with 10 hoodrats and rob your house.


Laws should always be obeyed, but they should also be questioned, because not all laws are right, and authority does not necessarily make right.


----------



## SparkyWolf (May 16, 2015)

Churches should pay taxes.


----------



## Rassah (May 16, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'm a little confused, who does this help? I mean, I've heard of worse ways to treat a criminal, just trying to understand what you're saying.
> 
> I was always a rehab kind of person. If you don't fix what's broken, nothing will be changed, nothing will be learned.



Someone robs you, or murders a family member, or blows up a bomb in a public place, when they are caught and found out, they have the choice of
A) Repaying everyone they have harmed based on how much harm is agreed was done (stole a TV, repay what the TV was worth. Killed a family member, repay whatever that member's lost income stream was that the family was dependent on, plus whatever emotional damages. Blew up a bomb that injured people, pay for everyone's medical bills and resulting lost wages. Accidentally did damage, if it was your fault, pay to get it fixed). That way they'll keep working and get a chance for rehab, and to show that they have changed. Pretty good chance there will be organizations hiring these people specifically to help them restore their place in society (plenty of bleeding-heart types out there).
B) Be publicly recognized for what they did and who they are, and get kicked out of society, forced to fend for themselves. Anyone supporting or helping them gets ostracized too. If they want to live in the woods alone for the rest of their life, fine. If anyone goes after them in retribution, no one will stop them.
C) If they don't think they can repay for the damages they have done, and can't survive on their own, they can just kill themselves to speed of the process.

In this way, the people whom these criminals (or negligent types) have harmed will actually have a chance of having some of their lives restored, the criminals will actually have a chance to redeem themselves, instead of being stuck in a cage surrounded by other criminals for years, and those who were harmed, along with society, won't be forced to pay for those criminals' food and housing for years, as we do when we pay for prisons.


----------



## Rassah (May 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> So Rassah, I shouldn't follow the laws of the government? Okay, I'm going to come by with 10 hoodrats and rob your house.



Feel free to. Just keep in mind that I'm armed, I can just have my insurance reimburse me for whatever was stolen, and I can hire local thugs to come after you in return. None of my wealth is at my house anyway. And I sure as hell wouldn't call a cop to protect me. Not only do cops *don't have a duty to protect citizens*, but they often shoot YOU when you, call, them, for, help.




Kellie Gator said:


> Laws should always be obeyed, but they should also be questioned, because not all laws are right, and authority does not necessarily make right.



There is a thing called Jury Nullification. It's when someone doesn't obey a law, is taken to a jury trial, and the jury, instead of deciding guilty or innocent, decides that the law is stupid, and says guilty but did nothing wrong, at which point the law is kicked out. Sadly most juries don't know about this, especially when prosecutors keep telling them that they "must" vote guilty or innocent. And there are very likely many laws that I will refuse to obey on the grounds that they are unethical.


----------



## Sylox (May 16, 2015)

Rassah, don't bullshit me okay, you'd call the police if it came to it and you know it. Enough of this edgy facade you're trying to project bro, it's embarrassing and I can't help but laugh at some of the things you post regarding government. BTW, I'm armed as well and when I get hoodrats, I get the ones with enough arms to form their own militia. Save your soapbox speeches on the police because I don't care; they don't treat me bad so what do i care if they went rambo on somebody.

Go complain to the ACLU and give it a rest.


----------



## Charrio (May 16, 2015)

Movie Remakes


----------



## BlitzCo (May 16, 2015)

I'd be angry if they remade Full Metal Jacket or the Godfather


----------



## Astrium (May 16, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I'd be angry if they remade Full Metal Jacket or the Godfather



Everyone would be angry if they remade classic movies like that. The only movie I can think of that was superior as a remake was _Casino Royale_â€‹.


----------



## Charrio (May 16, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I'd be angry if they remade Full Metal Jacket or the Godfather



I feel numb just thinking about it, like its so terrible of an idea i can't react


----------



## Saiko (May 16, 2015)

Rassah said:


> Users messing with it is a self correcting problem, in that those users won't be around to continue to mess with it after they do.


But in the meantime, you have a moron driving around neighborhoods with a radiation leak.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 16, 2015)

I like Sonic Heroes.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 16, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> I hope I'm not approaching a sensitive subject here and I haven't quite investigated on what the general consensus is, but... I am very much against the Boston Marathon Bomber getting the death penalty. He did some horrible shit but I'm just against killing people regardless of the circumstances. I guess it's a cultural difference thing, I live in Scandinavia and not even Anders fucking Breivik got a death sentence. I'm a bit appalled when people cheer on someone's death or at least say "I won't take a stance but I won't shed a tear, hurr" like I see some people on Twitter do.
> 
> I guess it's just a core of my being, I also think Osama bin Laden deserved a fair trial but dead is dead, you can't change the past so I don't think about that a whole lot and I'm not exactly upset.
> 
> ...



Institutions like prisons are self-perpetuating, in that they "prove" to be necessary through separating the dangerous elements of a society from society at large. 

Keeping criminals alive forces society to invest more money and resources into the maintenance of the penal system on the basis that if money is not spent, that the system would fail, and if the system were to fail, that they would come back and continue their pastimes like raping villagers, burning churches, and poisoning the water supply. If those who do present an immediate threat to society and the safety of other humans are executed, and the individuals locked up are those who are not dangerous, or who have an opportunity to be reformed, then the prison population seems less menacing, and the threat to the social order is less pronounced, meaning that the penal system cannot use fear as a means of convincing the voting public and legislators that astronomical operating budgets for prisons and police departments are necessary.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 16, 2015)

Sonic Generations is one of the best games in the series.


----------



## Rassah (May 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Rassah, don't bullshit me okay, you'd call the police if it came to it and you know it.



No, I honestly wouldn't. I have better options.


I really like Sonic Shuffle.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 17, 2015)

The MP-7 is a better SMG than the MP-5


----------



## Astrium (May 17, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> The MP-7 is a better SMG than the MP-5



UMP is bae.


----------



## ZerX (May 17, 2015)

I actually liked school while I wasn't around stupid/retarded classmates who did stupid stuff while we had classes. stuff like often yelling, running around, talking on the phone, eating sandwiches, girls painting their nails (the smell of that was awful),...
also most people my age that I've meet think that school is a joke and see no value in education whatsoever.


----------



## MalletFace (May 17, 2015)

ZerX said:


> I actually liked school while I wasn't around stupid/retarded classmates who did stupid stuff while we had classes. stuff like often yelling, running around, talking on the phone, eating sandwiches, girls painting their nails (the smell of that was awful),...
> also most people my age that I've meet think that school is a joke and see no value in education whatsoever.



I like the sentiment towards education in this combined with the overall correctness of the actual presentation of the sentiment. I don't care for stringent use of proper writing, but the irony is so powerful.

I do agree with the point, though. Education is important, but I don't think it necessarily needs to come from the government. Some of the brightest people in the world built up their knowledge on their own exploration of the work of others and their expansion of those works.


----------



## jtrekkie (May 17, 2015)

SparkyWolf said:


> Churches should pay taxes.



In that case all non profit organizations should have to pay taxes.


----------



## Kosdu (May 17, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> In that case all non profit organizations should have to pay taxes.



I don't consider churches to be non-profit alot of the time.


----------



## MalletFace (May 17, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> I don't consider churches to be non-profit alot of the time.



In most of the Bible Belt, they aren't. Some of the most wealthy people I know are the local preachers.


----------



## ZerX (May 17, 2015)

_*Caritas Internationalis* is a confederation of 165[SUP][2][/SUP] Catholic relief, development and social service organisations operating in over 200 countries and territories worldwide._


----------



## Kosdu (May 17, 2015)

ZerX said:


> _*Caritas Internationalis* is a confederation of 165[SUP][2][/SUP] Catholic relief, development and social service organisations operating in over 200 countries and territories worldwide._



I know in the catholic church, the priests and stuff don't get paid much of anything, I don't know how much money goes to their country place though


----------



## Kinharia (May 17, 2015)

The whole debate over the referendum on legalising gay marriage in the Irish Free State has led to a bunch of immigrants denouncing it as a sin against God whilst the majority of actual Irish people are in favour of it. Mainly those of African and Arabic roots are the ones who are completely against it, it makes me feel that if you don't want to be a state that believes in Human Rights maybe, just maybe you should leave Ireland and go back home?


----------



## Rassah (May 17, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Mainly those of African and Arabic roots are the ones who are completely against it, it makes me feel that if you don't want to be a state that believes in Human Rights maybe, just maybe you should leave Ireland and go back home?



Agreed. And this is also a big part of why I don't believe anyone should have the right to enforce their opinion on anyone else.


----------



## Lhune (May 17, 2015)

Patriotism is dumb.


----------



## Sylox (May 17, 2015)

I don't think we should tax religious institutions.




Lhune said:


> Patriotism is dumb.



Not supporting your country is even dumber. Why live there if you aren't going to support it?


----------



## Kosdu (May 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't think we should tax religious institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> Not supporting your country is even dumber. Why live there if you aren't going to support it?



I support people, not idiotic notions based on archaic beliefs.


----------



## Saiko (May 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't think we should tax religious institutions.


I agree with this. Let them have their safe havens. If we treat them like businesses, they're suddenly subject to lots of other laws; and many of them complain about gay marriage enough as is. We don't need to make such changes actually affect them.



Sylox said:


> Not supporting your country is even dumber. Why live there if you aren't going to support it?


Living here isn't necessarily an option because emigration is very difficult.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 17, 2015)

Not everything is rooted in fact, logic and reason.


----------



## jtrekkie (May 17, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> I don't consider churches to be non-profit alot of the time.



You can ask for financial information, they give it out.


----------



## Lhune (May 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Not supporting your country is even dumber. Why live there if you aren't going to support it?



I am very thankful for what my country provides and paying taxes, voting and generally being a good citizen is in fact supporting it. But I do recognize that if I'd been born in any other developed western country (and in the same sort of family) that my life probably wouldn't have been any better or worse. As such I think (blind) pride and devotion to one's country serves no other purpose but to create a divide between the people within that country (people who are "true" to "their country" or aren't so), between your own country and other countries, as well as a misplaced sense of superiority over others.

In fact, pride in general is dumb.


----------



## Sylox (May 17, 2015)

Far as I'm concerend, let them have their fun. NO need to pester them anymore.



Lhune said:


> I am very thankful for what my country provides and paying taxes, voting and generally being a good citizen is in fact supporting it. But I do recognize that if I'd been born in any other developed western country (and in the same sort of family) that my life probably wouldn't have been any better or worse. As such I think (blind) pride and devotion to one's country serves no other purpose but to create a divide between the people within that country (people who are "true" to "their country" or aren't so), between your own country and other countries, as well as a misplaced sense of superiority over others.
> 
> In fact, pride in general is dumb.



I mean, okay that's okay and all, but their is nothing wrong w/ a little pride. Is it so bad to think that your country_ is_ best even if it's not really the best?


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 17, 2015)

I'm all for experimentation, but Nintendo's new ventures into the F2P market have been mediocre at best. So you have the PokÃ©mon F2Ps, which are PokÃ©mon Shuffle and PokÃ©mon Rumble World. PokÃ©mon Shuffle is a Candy Crush clone with PokÃ©mon, and PokÃ©mon Rumble World is actually pretty fun. You can play both these games without spending a penny, but some of the other games have just been the worst. Steel Diver, Rusty's Real Deal Baseball, and Stretchmo are all games that are touted as F2Ps but are really just glorified demos, with you having to shell out cash for level sections. This is just plain ridiculous. I would rather Nintendo focus on making full-on games worth playing than this nickel-and-diming bullshit.


----------



## Astrium (May 17, 2015)

On the topic of partiotism: patriotism is very close to nationalism. The line can be very difficult to see. Quite honestly, I don't understand the concept of being "proud" to live in my country. It's a fluke of birth. I could just as easily have been born in Germany, or Australia, or Taiwan, or Somalia. I'm _glad_ that I wasn't born in any of those places, but I don't really think there's any reason to be _proud_â€‹ to live in any particular country. Historically speaking, every country has been more or less equally shitty.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 17, 2015)

I'm not very patriotic. It's hard to support a country when its government is more corrupt than the OS on my tablet. The US is an oligarchy, and it has many unconstitutional policies in effect. Hopefully the Patriot Act gets repealed. As for all the lobbying, it just goes to prove that the rich and elite are the ones with the real power.


----------



## Sylox (May 17, 2015)

If you hate it here, then leave; nothing is stopping you from moving to Canada, with all of the other hippies and retarded Conservatives who ignorantly proclaimed they were leaving for Canada after we elected that Marxist twice. Newsflash, you cannot escape corruption; it exists in every single country; other countries are less free in terms of FOS; some countries you get jailed for saying certain words we find tame. You claim "unconstitutional policies", yet why haven't they been repealed? Don't say Congress, because if you really want shit repealed bring it up w/ the SCOTUS. So tell me, what laws are Unconstitutional in your legal opinion?


----------



## Astrium (May 17, 2015)

My unpopular opinion: Obama's done a pretty okay job as President. Like, there's not really anything he personally has done that I can complain too much about.


----------



## Sylox (May 17, 2015)

He's been...average, but clearly a step up from the retard that came before him.


----------



## Rassah (May 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Not supporting your country is even dumber. Why live there if you aren't going to support it?



Thinking you should "support" an arbitrarily defined chunk of land you don't own, with a bunch of people you don't know and have nothing to do with, with the "support" being so vague there is no way to define it, is the dumbest. Should you support the guy on your left and not support a guy just like him on your right, because there's a picture somewhere with your land drawn on it, across which some other guy you don't even know drew a line?

Patriotism and nationalism are just another form of violence, absolutely no different from racism.



Sylox said:


> If you hate it here, then leave; nothing is stopping you from moving to Canada,



That's not true. First of all, moving to another country like Canada is very difficult because of their restrictions on immigration. It's like this for many countries, both good and bad. And second, the ones "stopping you" first would be America itself, which puts restrictions on renouncing your citizenship, and charge HUGE fees for doing it. One of my buddies who renounced his just a few months ago ended up with a $300,000 bill. So it's pretty sad that a lot of deluded jingoists say "Love it or leave it," and not even realize that leaving is ridiculously expensive.




Sylox said:


> You claim "unconstitutional policies", yet why haven't they been repealed? Don't say Congress, because if you really want shit repealed bring it up w/ the SCOTUS. So tell me, what laws are Unconstitutional in your legal opinion?



You're the one saying you want to be a Congressman, and you dont even know this one?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> If you hate it here, then leave



 There's a Jem Song for everything.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> If you hate it here, then leave; nothing is stopping you from moving to Canada, with all of the other hippies and retarded Conservatives who ignorantly proclaimed they were leaving for Canada after we elected that Marxist twice. Newsflash, you cannot escape corruption; it exists in every single country; other countries are less free in terms of FOS; some countries you get jailed for saying certain words we find tame. You claim "unconstitutional policies", yet why haven't they been repealed? Don't say Congress, because if you really want shit repealed bring it up w/ the SCOTUS. So tell me, what laws are Unconstitutional in your legal opinion?


First off, I am still a teenager, so moving out of the country is out of the question for now. And second? Have you heard of the Patriot Act? It is in direct violation of several Amendments of the Constitution. It gives the government unlimited power to spy over citizens and make people disappear when suspected of being a terrorist threat. It's quite terrifying that the President has the power to order the death of any US citizen, something called targeted killing. I learned all about it in my Political Science class back in the fall.


----------



## Sylox (May 17, 2015)

Yeah, I have a degree in politics and I probably know more about it than you and the legality of the Patriot Act. I'm well aware of the broad powers it gives the Executive and the controversial aspects such as wiretapping. You don't have to spew your Snowden BS at me b/c it doesn't phase me. Snowden and all of his ball boys are very ignorant about the situation at hand and see nothing wrong with exposing spy secrets. Well okay, but just know that it's been going on long before you were born, and you didn't say shit then, but now it's a problem.

As a NeoCon, I have no issues w/ the Patriot Act as I feel safer with the government actively monitoring everything through the usage of extraordinary means, even if it means testing the limits of executive power and setting precedents that could potentially have drastic affects in the future. If you've got nothing to hide from the Federalies, why are you complaining about the government spying on you?


----------



## Saiko (May 17, 2015)

You have nothing to hide until someone important decides that you do.


----------



## Sylox (May 17, 2015)

Meh, I do nothing wrong, so I really don't mind if the Feds look into me, but you're right, it's all fun and games until it affects you.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Meh, I do nothing wrong, so I really don't mind if the Feds look into me, but you're right, it's all fun and games until it affects you.


Any man with common sense would know just how endangering government oppression is to freewill. Have you ever read 1984?


----------



## Sylox (May 17, 2015)

Nope. I hear Orwell's book is very good, but I have not picked it up yet.


----------



## Rassah (May 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Yeah, I have a degree in politics and I probably know more about it than you and the legality of the Patriot Act. I'm well aware of the broad powers it gives the Executive and the controversial aspects such as wiretapping. You don't have to spew your Snowden BS at me b/c it doesn't phase me. Snowden and all of his ball boys are very ignorant about the situation at hand and see nothing wrong with exposing spy secrets. Well okay, but just know that it's been going on long before you were born, and you didn't say shit then, but now it's a problem.
> 
> As a NeoCon, I have no issues w/ the Patriot Act as I feel safer with the government actively monitoring everything through the usage of extraordinary means, even if it means testing the limits of executive power and setting precedents that could potentially have drastic affects in the future. If you've got nothing to hide from the Federalies, why are you complaining about the government spying on you?



You know that NONE of what you said here refutes the claim that those things are unconstitutional, right? All you said is that the Constitution that US was founded on is perfectly ok to ignored if we happened to be scared of someone. If that's the case, why bother lying about US being a constitutional democracy?




Sylox said:


> Meh, I do nothing wrong, so I really don't mind if the Feds look into me, but you're right, it's all fun and games until it affects you.



Uh, yeah you do. Fun thing about our legal system is that it's so vast and vague that everyone is or has done something illegal.


----------



## Sylox (May 18, 2015)

I'm well aware of all this Rassah; don't give me a lecture I don't need. I wasn't trying to refute your claim, because I have no need to do it. The Patriot Act is highly illegal and is a breach of mine and your constitutional rights. That said, if it keeps me safe from terrorism, then I'm all for it. Tap my phone, spy on me, trail me, because I assure you I am doing nothing that violates any local, state or federal statutes that could be defined under the scope of terrorism.

If you aren't a terrorist, then you should have nothing to fear. To me, this worry about Big Brother and Big Data is just overblown.


----------



## Rassah (May 18, 2015)

How do you know that when they know EVERYTHING about you, they will only use for terrorism purposes, and not pass it to local cops in case you accidentally broke a law? An even better question, do you trust the governments of China, Russia, and Iran with all your private data? Or some organized crime types? Because storing data indefinitely, as they are now doing, only increases the risk of that data getting hacked and stolen sometime in the future. It's not just our government that you have to trust when you are being spied on. Plus this spying could very well be used against you and you run for congress. Your opponent could leak every piece of furry porn you ever emailed to or received from someone.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> If you aren't a terrorist, then you should have nothing to fear.



Next thing you know, we'll be forced to quarter soldiers cuz freedomz or some shit.


----------



## Sylox (May 18, 2015)

No I don't trust those governments or any crime syndicate with my private data and I get where you're coming from, I just believe it's overblown. BTW, it'd be downright impossible for them to track the porn I look at because I hide that shit extremely well, so I don't worry about that.



Butters Shikkon said:


> Next thing you know, we'll be forced to quarter soldiers cuz freedomz or some shit.



The 3rd Amendment forbids that Butters...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> The 3rd Amendment forbids that Butters...



 I don't expect it to last long at all. Spying on your citizens was once considered invasive and tyrannical but if you spin it a certain way and make people live in constant fear (or look like a traitor who hates security) you can take away as much freedoms/rights as you like. 

The Patriot Act is such a disgrace to the American People.


----------



## Sylox (May 18, 2015)

It is disgusting, but it keeps us safe. Now if you want the terrorists to bomb us then by all means, drop the law all together. I mean is it _really_ affecting you? Honestly, have you personally been affected? If not, then what the point of arguing about it?


----------



## Volkodav (May 18, 2015)

Im perfectly okay with the government spying on me because [loud voice]*I love my government*[/loud voice]

Jk but yeah I agree with Sylox. I have nothing to worry because im not a fucking terrorist


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> It is disgusting, but it keeps us safe.



Not from the government. And there's been so many cases of them doing shady and harmful shit not only in modern times, but throughout our history. To give such a private part of our lives to them is utterly foolish and is basically how dictatorships are born.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 18, 2015)

To be fair, the assumption that the NSA will use information collected on everyone to mess with them or make life harder is also built on the assumption that the government actually gives a shit about members of the public. 
Has the government abused power in the past? Certainly.
Is it abusing it now? Probably.
Will it do it in the future? Definitely.

But I feel that abuse of power is going to occur as it has in the past: To people with actual political influence and authority.
I don't think they're going to try to provide information to be used by law enforcement agencies to make a person's life hell, unless they are some part of an organization that the government considers threatening, like some hippie-dippie, extremist greens, or religious cults, proto-fascist organizations, and hardcore reds.

They will not go after libertarians, most anarchists, people that happen to be religious, people of color, the working class, community political organizers, conservationists, or any activist organization that does not use fear and violence as a means of promoting some ideology.

They won't give a shit about folks like Alex Jones, either, because the actual usage of surveillance and shady shit done by the government to target folks would actually prove him right, and probably will be documented by him, creating a body of evidence against government agencies that they do not want to have disseminated.

If you worry about them watching you, watch them back, and take your findings or observations public. Even the KGB couldn't stop rumors amongst the masses or the dissemination of information through the intelligentsia, and when public attitudes changed, their whole world crumbled on them.


----------



## Volkodav (May 18, 2015)

ketchup is alright
mustard is not good
but i put both of them on hot dogs because society expects me to and im a whore


----------



## Saiko (May 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> BTW, it'd be downright impossible for them to track the porn I look at because I hide that shit extremely well


Have you accessed FA or e621 or what have you from home without using something like Tor?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 18, 2015)

Saiko said:


> Have you accessed FA or e621 or what have you from home without using something like Tor?



7 proxies, Norton, and a dog protect him from Uncle Sam.


----------



## Volkodav (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 18, 2015)

Too spooky.


----------



## ZerX (May 18, 2015)

haha this talk about the NSA and how people think that the data that the government collects will in some way in the future be used against them even if they don't commit a serious crime or they aren't a terrorist. which is laughable also reminds of what some guy stated. one american on some forum said that he fears that the FBI/CIA agents will burst into his home and arrest him because he often openly criticizes the government on the internetz. I loled so hard that he thinks that the US government gives a fuck what he thinks how america is corrupt as fuck, that Obama is one of the worst presidents, that Obamacare sucks,..etc


also btw Tor isn't totally anonymous and NSA/FBI/CIA agents are known to browse the tor network and the rest of the deep web so using tor doesn't guarantee you total anonymity


----------



## Volkodav (May 18, 2015)

Garlic is shit


----------



## Astrium (May 18, 2015)

Saiko said:


> Have you accessed FA or e621 or what have you from home without using something like Tor?



If any NSA agent saw what the average user looks at on FA and e621, they'd run, screaming, for the hills. I don't think we have anything to worry about.


----------



## shentino (May 18, 2015)

I like peanut butter pickle mustard sandwiches.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 18, 2015)

shentino said:


> I like peanut butter pickle mustard sandwiches.


That makes peanut butter and mayonnaise sound like fine cuisine.


----------



## Lhune (May 18, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Garlic is shit



Blasphemy.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 18, 2015)

Vaccinations are what's gonna kill us all in the end.


----------



## Astrium (May 18, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Vaccinations are what's gonna kill us all in the end.



How exactly? You don't strike me as an anti-vax type.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 18, 2015)

Astrium said:


> How exactly? You don't strike me as an anti-vax type.



It's not mine. My father's actually.

The way he thinks is that if we develop a resistance to a particular virus, the only thing it can do to survive is adapt or get stronger. If our science can't keep up with the growth of illnesses, then we're done for.


----------



## ZerX (May 18, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> It's not mine. My father's actually.
> 
> The way he thinks is that if we develop a resistance to a particular virus, the only thing it can do to survive is adapt or get stronger. If our science can't keep up with the growth of illnesses, then we're done for.


We already killed off different viruses and until now most of them have yet to mutate to a super resistant virus that would be capable of ending mankind.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 18, 2015)

We need to force the anti-vaccers to get their vaccinations. Remember the Disneyland outbreak? It was caused by people who weren't vaccinated. I automatically assume all anti-vaccers to be really stupid.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 18, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> It's not mine. My father's actually.
> 
> The way he thinks is that if we develop a resistance to a particular virus, the only thing it can do to survive is adapt or get stronger. If our science can't keep up with the growth of illnesses, then we're done for.



I have yet to see a suped up form of smallpox


----------



## Astrium (May 18, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I have yet to see a suped up form of smallpox



We shall call it "bigasspox".


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 18, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I have yet to see a suped up form of smallpox


Wouldn't that be an oxymoron, like jumbo shrimp? And seeing how polio has died away in most first world countries, I think most viruses are more likely to die off than mutate.


----------



## Zop (May 18, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> It's not mine. My father's actually.
> 
> The way he thinks is that if we develop a resistance to a particular virus, the only thing it can do to survive is adapt or get stronger. If our science can't keep up with the growth of illnesses, then we're done for.



Did you tell him that every wave of vaccines is different from the previous, because viruses mutate over time, such that a vaccine from last year likely wouldn't work for this year? Yeah, the viruses adapt, but so do our vaccines.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 18, 2015)

Zop said:


> Did you tell him that every wave of vaccines is different from the previous, because viruses mutate over time, such that a vaccine from last year likely wouldn't work for this year? Yeah, the viruses adapt, but so do our vaccines.



He knows. The doctors tell my father that every time we go to get a check up. I'm due for 1 right now, which I'll probably never catch.

Interestingly enough, he never had many vaccines and never caught anything during his whole lifetime (Except measles once).

Currently, I'm under investigation due to a strange symptom, my arms & back get cold & sensitive when I'm sick (and it's not very common either).


----------



## Sylox (May 18, 2015)

Frozen was not a good movie.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Frozen was not a good movie.


The movie itself is okay, but it is one of the most overrated films of all time, and I get tired of seeing Frozen everything.


----------



## SparkyWolf (May 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Frozen was not a good movie.



I'll expand on that: "Let it go" was a shitty song.


----------



## Lhune (May 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Frozen was not a good movie.



THANK YOU.


----------



## Filter (May 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> If any NSA agent saw what the average user looks at on FA and e621, they'd run, screaming, for the hills. I don't think we have anything to worry about.



I'd be surprised if a number of NSA agents aren't furs themselves.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (May 19, 2015)

Despite what a lot of people say, i actually like final fantasy X


----------



## Astrium (May 19, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Despite what a lot of people say, i actually like final fantasy X



If I remember correctly, it was the best selling game in the series. I wouldn't exactly call that opinion "unpopular".


----------



## Sylox (May 19, 2015)

Wild Wild West is a good movie.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 19, 2015)

SparkyWolf said:


> I'll expand on that: "Let it go" was a shitty song.



It's a copy of "Defying Gravity" so it's shitty not per say...just a ripoff.


----------



## Maugryph (May 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Wild Wild West is a good movie.



Lol. nice one.


----------



## Barbados Aster (May 19, 2015)

Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith was actually a fantastic movie, and Hayden Christensen actually did a decent job, even though Anakin's still a little shit.


----------



## Astrium (May 19, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> It's a copy of "Defying Gravity" so it's shitty not per say...just a ripoff.



Elphaba > Elsa.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Elphaba > Elsa.



Damn Straight. An activist anarchist single mother will always trump a pretty lil princess pretending to be queen. 

 This is my Snow Queen.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 19, 2015)

The Lego Movie was the best animated film of 2014 and deserved to at least be nominated for an Oscar.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (May 19, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> The Lego Movie was the best animated film of 2014 and deserved to at least be nominated for an Oscar.



pretty sure thats not an unpopular opinion


----------



## Traven V (May 19, 2015)

Money does not make the person.


----------



## Astrium (May 19, 2015)

Traven V said:


> Money does not make the person.



Ah yes, but the clothes make the man.


----------



## Sylox (May 19, 2015)

Money is not the root of all evil


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Ah yes, but the clothes make the man.



'Clothes make the man. Naked people have little or no influence on society' <:


----------



## Astrium (May 20, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> 'Clothes make the man. Naked people have little or no influence on society' <:



Well of course. When's the last time anyone ever took a nudist seriously?


----------



## Sylox (May 20, 2015)

Pokemon is a shit anime.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 20, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Money is not the root of all evil



The love of it is. ;3

OT: Also, I'm a fan of duck. (Not a lot of people like duck in my experience).


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 20, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> The love of it is. ;3
> 
> OT: Also, I'm a fan of duck. (Not a lot of people like duck in my experience).



The economist of my mind loves you V:

I've never had duck, but my parents told me it's greasy.


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 20, 2015)

I think Trap music should don't exist. At School, I would probably get beat up by 95% of the students if I would say that.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 20, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> The economist of my mind loves you V:
> 
> I've never had duck, but my parents told me it's greasy.



It's certainly more slick than most bird meat, but greasy? I'm not sure that's true if properly cooked. I had a duck spinach egg pizza once  And it was sooooo good I swear!!


----------



## Willow (May 20, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Pokemon is a shit anime.


To be fair, most 90's anime was kind of shitty both stylistically and translation wise


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 20, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> It's certainly more slick than most bird meat, but greasy? I'm not sure that's true if properly cooked. I had a duck spinach egg pizza once  And it was sooooo good I swear!!



They probably did mean it was slick, but, y'know.
Substitution of words so I could understand :V


----------



## Astrium (May 20, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> It's certainly more slick than most bird meat, but greasy? I'm not sure that's true if properly cooked. I had a duck spinach egg pizza once  And it was sooooo good I swear!!



I had a duck quesadilla once. It was delicious.


----------



## Sylox (May 20, 2015)

Ducks are evil


----------



## jtrekkie (May 20, 2015)

Ducks have to be cooked just right.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 20, 2015)

Ducks are love, ducks are life


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 20, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> *ducks* are *life*



Duck Life 3 confirmed!


----------



## Koota (May 20, 2015)

Ducks taste nothing like chicken..


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 20, 2015)

*heavy explodes into small rubber ducks*
BONUS DUCKS!


----------



## Astrium (May 20, 2015)

"Who touched Sasha? Who touched my gun?"


----------



## Taikugemu (May 21, 2015)

Are we talking about cooking ducks?


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

Gyro is gross and overrated




Hahha jk tricked yall bitches its the best thing in the world


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 21, 2015)

Not liking spicy things is just fine.


----------



## Rassah (May 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Im perfectly okay with the government spying on me because [loud voice]*I love my government*[/loud voice]
> 
> Jk but yeah I agree with Sylox. I have nothing to worry because im not a fucking terrorist




That's what gypsies and gays said about the nazis, when they weren't fucking jews. Or anyone with a degree or education in Russia said about the KGB, because they weren't fucking bourgeoisie. Still got lined up against the wall and shot though.

If you ever connected to an unsecured WiFi network, sung Happy Birthday in public, used a fake name on the internet (looking at you furries with furry names!), bet on anything with friends, wrote some disturbing stories, or had a permanent marker on you while being out in public, YOU HAVE BROKEN THE LAW, and some of those serious enough to be jailed over.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 21, 2015)

"What are you in for?"

"On my friends birthday I pretended to be a wolf person online and also I drew dicks on my arm"


----------



## Astrium (May 21, 2015)

Rassah said:


> That's what gypsies and gays said about the nazis, when they weren't fucking jews. Or anyone with a degree or education in Russia said about the KGB, because they weren't fucking bourgeoisie. Still got lined up against the wall and shot though.
> 
> If you ever connected to an unsecured WiFi network, sung Happy Birthday in public, used a fake name on the internet (looking at you furries with furry names!), bet on anything with friends, wrote some disturbing stories, or had a permanent marker on you while being out in public, YOU HAVE BROKEN THE LAW, and some of those serious enough to be jailed over.



In West Virginia you've technically broken the law if you've ever eaten sauerkraut.


----------



## silver_foxfang (May 21, 2015)

Star Trek is far better than Star Wars! Most just don't give it a real shot! people turn it on and watch for a bit then turn it to something that has more explosions.


----------



## Saiko (May 21, 2015)

Iirc, there are quite a number of gay men in jail in Michigan because oral is illegal there. It's just rarely enforced.


----------



## Astrium (May 21, 2015)

Saiko said:


> Iirc, there are quite a number of gay men in jail in Michigan because oral is illegal there. It's just rarely enforced.



I want to see this law.


----------



## Saiko (May 21, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I want to see this law.



I'm trying to look up sources now. Atm I'm primarily quoting a friend from the state, but I can't actually find a citation. Soooo take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## silver_foxfang (May 21, 2015)

Saiko said:


> I'm trying to look up sources now. Atm I'm primarily quoting a friend from the state, but I can't actually find a citation. Soooo take that with a grain of salt.



I live in a prison town! If that's true its new to me! How could they police that?

[cop] do you know why i pulled you over today son?

[driver] no sir

[cop] your fiat matches the description of that of a known dick sucker. could i see our license and registration please?

[cop] does that chap stick in the console belong to you? tell the truth and this will be over soon


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 21, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> Are we talking about cooking ducks?



That made me hungry~


----------



## Kosdu (May 21, 2015)

Sodomy is technically illegal in Idaho.


When I did the whole AF thing awhile back, they had sodomy (anal or oral, same sex or opposite) down as being illegal under the UCMJ in the basic training guide they had. Course they don't enforce that one, if it is even still on the books.


The only reason these things aren't enforced as it would probably be a long and expensive process... But I wonder if any of the (very numerous) sex offenders in pocatello were just normal gay guys.


----------



## Saiko (May 21, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> Sodomy is technically illegal in Idaho.
> 
> 
> When I did the whole AF thing awhile back, they had sodomy (anal or oral, same sex or opposite) down as being illegal under the UCMJ in the basic training guide they had. Course they don't enforce that one, if it is even still on the books.
> ...



Mississippi's one law is so vague that they didn't need to change it. It's just not interpreted as referring to gay people anymore.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 22, 2015)

The Offspring is a better pop punk band than Green Day.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (May 22, 2015)

I agree with that but new Offspring is god awful.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (May 22, 2015)

I dont like gta online. Really wish theyd just make some single player dlc


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

I think we should give California back to Mexico; Texas as well.


----------



## Astrium (May 22, 2015)

BlufftheHusky said:


> I agree with that but new Offspring is god awful.



I don't know, I like "Coming For You".


----------



## BlitzCo (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I think we should give California back to Mexico; Texas as well.



We fought to break away from them.

So we are not going back.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 22, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> The Offspring is a better pop punk band than Green Day.



The pre-_American Idiot _Green Day is superior to the Offspring in my opinion.


----------



## Rassah (May 22, 2015)

I think states should be allowed to secede. F the union.


----------



## AnthonyStark (May 22, 2015)

Frozen is the worst Disney movie out there IMO. It is fairly unoriginal and Elsa isn't the first princess who didn't have or want a man. Remember Meridia from Brave? Heck, she even said she would fight for her own hand. 

Gtfo with that film.


----------



## Gator (May 22, 2015)

considering how many people i've seen gripe about frozen in general, never mind the increasing number in just this one thread, i will now state my own unpopular opinion: i enjoyed frozen and i am not even tired of hearing "let it go".  :B  suck it, y'all


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

Cranberry sauce is fucking disgusting


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 22, 2015)

AnthonyStark said:


> Frozen is the worst Disney movie out there IMO. It is fairly unoriginal and Elsa isn't the first princess who didn't have or want a man. Remember Meridia from Brave? Heck, she even said she would fight for her own hand.
> 
> Gtfo with that film.



Brave had a terrible re-write that made its story clunky. Frozen is prettier and had catchier songs. Both are not up to scratch for Disney. The only recent film that has been good was "Wreck it Ralph". 

"Home on the Range" is the worst Disney film of all time.


----------



## ShioBear (May 22, 2015)

silver_foxfang said:


> Star Trek is far better than Star Wars!


LIES!!!! LIES AND SLANDER!!


----------



## Astrium (May 22, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Brave had a terrible re-write that made its story clunky. Frozen is prettier and had catchier songs. Both are not up to scratch for Disney. The only recent film that has been good was "Wreck it Ralph".
> 
> "Home on the Range" is the worst Disney film of all time.



_Brave _seemed kinda short and directionless to me. I remember finishing it and going "That's it?" I don't actually have anything against _Frozen_, I just think Elphaba was a better character than Elsa.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 22, 2015)

Astrium said:


> _Brave _seemed kinda short and directionless to me. I remember finishing it and going "That's it?" I don't actually have anything against _Frozen_, I just think Elphaba was a better character than Elsa.



I just thought that the villain wasn't all that cool or frankly that interesting. He's essentially a hidden Gaston but for 2014. Also, the Duke of Weasyltown's first line was literally so awful and blatant that I was stunned for a whole minute. Anna is odd in her mannerisms...her speech is often from modern day...and it ruins the feel of the picture. 

Elsa really should have been the villain/antagonist...but that'd be too conflicting I guess? I dunno. The film utterly disappointed me. Olaf was awesome and that truly shocked me because I thought I was gonna hate him going in. Very happy to be surprised on that end.


----------



## Astrium (May 22, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I just thought that the villain wasn't all that cool or frankly that interesting. He's essentially a hidden Gaston but for 2014. Also, the Duke of Weasyltown's first line was literally so awful and blatant that I was stunned for a whole minute. Anna is odd in her mannerisms...her speech is often from modern day...and it ruins the feel of the picture.
> 
> Elsa really should have been the villain/antagonist...but that'd be too conflicting I guess? I dunno. The film utterly disappointed me. Olaf was awesome and that truly shocked me because I thought I was gonna hate him going in. Very happy to be surprised on that end.



Alright, the point about Hans is true. I forgot about that. I do think I would have liked a more faithful adaption of _The Snow Queen _better. I can't really fault the Anna thing because it is a movie for children and if you get too old and formal with the language then they won't understand it. I forget the Duke's first line, care to enlighten me?


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

Frozen was shit


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> We fought to break away from them.
> 
> So we are not going back.



The way things are going, it seems you'll be back soon.


----------



## Spatel (May 22, 2015)

Saiko said:


> Iirc, there are quite a number of gay men in jail in Michigan because oral is illegal there. It's just rarely enforced.



i'm sure sending them to jail will 100% prevent them from ever sucking dick again

this sounds foolproof


----------



## Zop (May 22, 2015)

So much hatred of Frozen. Some people just need to... _let it go_....

Also Brave was super boring.


----------



## ShioBear (May 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Frozen was shit


fact


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 22, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Alright, the point about Hans is true. I forgot about that. I do think I would have liked a more faithful adaption of _The Snow Queen _better. I can't really fault the Anna thing because it is a movie for children and if you get too old and formal with the language then they won't understand it. I forget the Duke's first line, care to enlighten me?



Here's a fun vid but if you want the duke you have to go to 7:01. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u4Bvutqj2Q
"Open those gates so that I may expose your secrets and exploit your riches! Did I say that outloud?" The problem with the Duke is that he doesn't represent anything especially deep, he isn't that funny, and he's not that deliciously evil to carry on without such factors. He's meant to eventually be a serious troublemaker...but he's just a wimpy dork. 

And I think his first line is insulting. It's just telling the audience that he's a villain right away. Why? Are we so stupid? Kids certainly deserve more credit imo. They can get through older language and eras without a "hip" speaking style. I think that's what Disney wants us to think. But I loved Lady and the Tramp in the 90's and that film reeks to high heaven of the 50's era. 

Also, I wouldn't say that Frozen is a bad film...just not a good film. And certainly below Disney's high standards.


----------



## Astrium (May 22, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Here's a fun vid but if you want the duke you have to go to 7:01. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u4Bvutqj2Q
> "Open those gates so that I may expose your secrets and exploit your riches! Did I say that outloud?" The problem with the Duke is that he doesn't represent anything especially deep, he isn't that funny, and he's not that deliciously evil to carry on without such factors. He's meant to eventually be a serious troublemaker...but he's just a wimpy dork.
> 
> And I think his first line is insulting. It's just telling the audience that he's a villain right away. Why? Are we so stupid? Kids certainly deserve more credit imo. They can get through older language and eras without a "hip" speaking style. I think that's what Disney wants us to think. But I loved Lady and the Tramp in the 90's and that film reeks to high heaven of the 50's era.
> ...



I remember who Hans reminds me of now. He's a poor man's Prince Humperdinck.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 22, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I remember who Hans reminds me of now. He's a poor man's Prince Humperdinck.



D: omg. That's true!


----------



## Rassah (May 22, 2015)

The original Hans Christian Anderson's Snow Queen was overly religious tripe. Frozen was much better, and I'm glad it didn't follow that book almost at all.


----------



## AnthonyStark (May 23, 2015)

It doesn't really matter if Brave "sucked". It still achieved something before Frozen did, that everyone says Frozen did first. There are a few other notable Disney princesses/protagonists that are about twenty seven times better than Elsa. There is nothing good about the film in general. Let it go jokes are cliche. Olaf is the same exact type of comedy relief that every film has. Idiot-type who doesn't understand their own surroundings and makes the same old jokes we have all heard thousands of times over. Hans wasn't that great as a villain, Ana was pretty annoying (omg a guy!!!!! Marry!!!!!), and I honestly think the only one I liked was Sven, and not because he was an animal. The only other thing I liked about it was the music and the scenery/backgrounds were pretty.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> The way things are going, it seems you'll be back soon.



While were at it, we can give Maryland back to Britain.


----------



## Sylox (May 23, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> While were at it, we can give Maryland back to Britain.



The People's Republic shall never go back!!!


----------



## Rassah (May 23, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> While were at it, we can give Maryland back to Britain.



I was about to protest, but I'm pretty sure British tax policies are better than US.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 23, 2015)

Disney's adaptation of Tarzan is pathetic. The book Tarzan of the Apes was very brutal, and there was apparently a whole series of books written about him fighting giant ants and shit. I guess that's what happens when you take the first book in a pulp fiction series and make a family film loosely based on it.


----------



## Rassah (May 23, 2015)

Disney's adaptation of everything is pathetic. Hans Christian Anderson, Shakespeare, and Brothers Grimm stories were dark as hell, and usually had really awful and sad endings (Little Mermaid doesn't get the prince, and commits suicide at the end, for example). But Disney follows in the typical American tradition of "all stories must have a happy ending," so everything Disney wrote that wasn't original ended up being bastardized.

Lilo & Stitch is the best Disney movie ever.


----------



## Astrium (May 23, 2015)

Rassah said:


> Disney's adaptation of everything is pathetic. Hans Christian Anderson, Shakespeare, and Brothers Grimm stories were dark as hell, and usually had really awful and sad endings (Little Mermaid doesn't get the prince, and commits suicide at the end, for example). But Disney follows in the typical American tradition of "all stories must have a happy ending," so everything Disney wrote that wasn't original ended up being bastardized.
> 
> Lilo & Stitch is the best Disney movie ever.



True, but they probably would have ended up traumatizing kids if they had kept the original endings of most of those stories.

On second thought, maybe that isn't such a bad thing.

Also, let's not forget about the time Mulan killed an entire army with nothing but a single firework. That's some _Die Hard_ shit right there.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 23, 2015)

I find it bullshit that Cars got a sequel but The Incredibles did not. Although considering how Cars 2 turned out, maybe that is a good thing.


----------



## Rassah (May 23, 2015)

Astrium said:


> True, but they probably would have ended up traumatizing kids if they had kept the original endings of most of those stories.



The original stories were written for kids, and they weren't traumatized... Granted the stories weren't actually fully visualized.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (May 23, 2015)

Rassah said:


> The original stories were written for kids, and they weren't traumatized... Granted the stories weren't actually fully visualized.



And I'm guessing that at the time those stories were written, kids were already subjected to some harsh things in reality


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 23, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> And I'm guessing that at the time those stories were written, kids were already subjected to some harsh things in reality


They were called the Dark Ages for a reason.


----------



## Astrium (May 23, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> They were called the Dark Ages for a reason.



I mean, that's actually not a term real historians use, but yeah, there was some grim shit. You had the threat of beig robbed, raped, and murdered (not necessarily in that order) hanging over your head constantly. While I would totally love a "Dark Disney" that makes faithful R-rated adaptions of classic fairy tales, I think our kids today would just totally cease to function after watching a movie like that.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (May 23, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I mean, that's actually not a term real historians use, but yeah, there was some grim shit. You had the threat of beig robbed, raped, and murdered (not necessarily in that order) hanging over your head constantly. While I would totally love a "Dark Disney" that makes faithful R-rated adaptions of classic fairy tales, I think our kids today would just totally cease to function after watching a movie like that.



Leave those faithful fairy tale adaptations to the indie movie studios. Hollywood tries to do that, but it just ends up being so so or just lame


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 23, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Leave those faithful fairy tale adaptations to the indie movie studios. Hollywood tries to do that, but it just ends up being so so or just lame


You mean like "Hansel and Gretel: Witch Hunters"?


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (May 23, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> You mean like "Hansel and Gretel: Witch Hunters"?



Ugh, i didnt even watch that..


----------



## Astrium (May 23, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> You mean like "Hansel and Gretel: Witch Hunters"?



That was just as unfaithful, but way shittier.


----------



## Rassah (May 23, 2015)

Actually, Brothers Grimm wrote their stuff just 150 to 200 years ago. Way after Dark Ages. Maybe Europe was just a horrible place to be.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 23, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I find it bullshit that Cars got a sequel but The Incredibles did not. Although considering how Cars 2 turned out, maybe that is a good thing.



There is a sequel of the Incredibles coming out.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 23, 2015)

Im uneasy/scared around old people. The more senior the scarier, they're just so wrinkly and gnarly and bent over and have sunken eyes some look like they're already dead...yes I feel like a total jerk for saying that I know apologies to your grandmammies and grandpappies


----------



## Astrium (May 23, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Im uneasy/scared around old people. The more senior the scarier, they're just so wrinkly and gnarly and bent over and have sunken eyes some look like they're already dead...yes I feel like a total jerk for saying that I know apologies to your grandmammies and grandpappies



Children are way worse. Elderly people usually just want to someone to sit down and talk to them for a while. I cry sometimes when I visit nursing homes because I know some of them don't have that. Children, on the other hand, are little monsters. They spend the majority of their time either unwittingly trying to kill themselves or destroying everything they touch. You have to supervise them constantly lest they somehow cause the earth itself to swallow the house whole. I'd much rather have to entertain a group of elderly people than a group of children any day.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 23, 2015)

Probably why I kinda like children...they dont talk as much about serious things and they just play, plus their youth is not intimidating to me, and you can talk to them like an equal still instead of baby them imo. In my experience they can be crazy and a handful but as long as Im only around them for an hour or so it's not the worst time. 

I've talked about a lot of simple things with outgoing kids and I leave the shy kids alone except maybe say something or help them out a bit (forcing them out of theyre shell doesnt help, I know)

there are definitely obnoxious kids and I dont think I cant handle that responsibility of being around them full time. 

On the other hand, I've had minimal experience with elders, the one time I went to a nursing home was a bit awkward...I went with a group and kinda sat around while some others did 80's karaoke for them. It was nice and I enjoyed the sentiment but I tried connecting with one of them and it didnt work '^_^


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 24, 2015)

AnthonyStark said:


> Olaf is the same exact type of comedy relief that every film has. Idiot-type who doesn't understand their own surroundings and makes the same old jokes we have all heard thousands of times over.



No, that spot was taken by Anna. She's the one who uses "hip" adorkable annoying modern day speech and jokes. 

Olaf was actually a hopeful spirit that represented the former happiness of the two sisters past connection and closeness. Also, it's kinda nice that his life goal seems hopeless (event though everyone knew Elsa was gonna give him a snow cloud...it was in the fucking trailer). 

Olaf was one of the only saving graces of that film because he broke that "annoying talking animal" trope disney started in the first place.


----------



## Naosrain (May 24, 2015)

Apparently the opinion that "Furries" aren't a fetish is unpopular -_-


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

Naosrain said:


> Apparently the opinion that "Furries" aren't a fetish is unpopular -_-



There's two kinds of furry: fandom and fetish. Most people here just happen to be both.


----------



## Naosrain (May 24, 2015)

Astrium said:


> There's two kinds of furry: fandom and fetish. Most people here just happen to be both.


I'm talking about how people outside of it seem to assume that most of us just have orgies in fursuits.


----------



## nastacula (May 24, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Im uneasy/scared around old people. The more senior the scarier, they're just so wrinkly and gnarly and bent over and have sunken eyes some look like they're already dead...yes I feel like a total jerk for saying that I know apologies to your grandmammies and grandpappies



I can relate to this. I get a little creeped around old peeps especially if I'm in a nursing home. It smells like death. I think the main reason I get scared is cuz I imagine I'm gunna look old and wrinkly someday and I wonder if I'll still have my health or be bedridden until I die. 
Most old peeps are just lonely though cuz their family doesn't want to be around to take care of them/watch their health decline. They have the coolest stories to tell usually.


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

Naosrain said:


> I'm talking about how people outside of it seem to assume that most of us just have orgies in fursuits.



Why not? It seems interesting to get an hot streak. :V


----------



## Naosrain (May 24, 2015)

Now I just feel like I shouldn't defend the fandom from stereotypes. -_-;


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

Naosrain said:


> Now I just feel like I shouldn't defend the fandom from stereotypes. -_-;



You know ":V" emphasises sarcarsm, right?


----------



## Naosrain (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> You know ":V" emphasises sarcarsm, right?



Oh honestly thought that was a bird. Not hip on the emote lingo so my apologize XD


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

Naosrain said:


> Oh honestly thought that was a bird. Not hip on the emote lingo so my apologize XD



Nah. It's fine. :3


----------



## nastacula (May 24, 2015)

Naosrain said:


> I'm talking about how people outside of it seem to assume that most of us just have orgies in fursuits.



Wait, what's wrong with orgies? :O They all just jelly they didn't get the invite.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 24, 2015)

I for one am confident that a Bowser murrsuit is murrtasstic. Those spikes tho.


----------



## ShioBear (May 24, 2015)

nastacula said:


> Wait, what's wrong with orgies? :O They all just jelly they didn't get the invite.


 orgies good me like much so


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 24, 2015)

Rassah said:


> The original stories were written for kids, and they weren't traumatized... Granted the stories weren't actually fully visualized.



And on this subject, fairy tales were written to playfully teach kids about the harsh realities of life in a dark way...the big bad wolf taught kids to fear wolves (and strangers apparently, ring around the rosie was about sickness and death


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> And on this subject, fairy tales were written to playfully teach kids about the harsh realities of life in a dark way...the big bad wolf taught kids to fear wolves (and strangers apparently, ring around the rosie was about sickness and death



People thought "Ring Around the Rosie" was how you actually cured the fucking plague.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 24, 2015)

Astrium said:


> People thought "Ring Around the Rosie" was how you actually cured the fucking plague.



Don't let those kids perform their damn satanic rituals! They must be cured by Jeezuz


----------



## Kosdu (May 24, 2015)

I think ring around the rosie is from the influenza pandemic in the 1900s.. And falling down didn't mean losing your balance.


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> I think ring around the rosie is from the influenza pandemic in the 1900s.. And falling down didn't mean losing your balance.



Nope, black/bubonic plague. They thought you contracted diseases from bad smells, hence the "pocket full of posies".


----------



## Kosdu (May 25, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Nope, black/bubonic plague. They thought you contracted diseases from bad smells, hence the "pocket full of posies".



God damn, no offense but those people were kind of dipshits back then... I don't know what the cultures I idolize would have thought, though. And we weren't there either.

I mean they get the connection between bad smells and disease, but that's toddler level.


Though I thought it was lavender during the bubonic plague, even if it probably doesn't have those kinds of properties. A copper (or I think silver too) powder would have done a good job of killing the bacteria if not the flees.... Alchohol is cheaper though.




Now I really want to learn about early Cherokee (good luck there) and Sundanese cultures to see their views on such things, all I know is that the Cherokee find childbirth filthy and it wouldn't suprise me if circumsision was popular in west java.

Edit:

And now I wonder about disease management with the lords of the plains, Comanche, and tribes in desert areas.

Goddamnit, I just want to learn but there is no way


----------



## Astrium (May 25, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> God damn, no offense but those people were kind of dipshits back then... I don't know what the cultures I idolize would have thought, though. And we weren't there either.
> 
> I mean they get the connection between bad smells and disease, but that's toddler level.
> 
> ...



Where there's Google, there's a way.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 2, 2015)

The Megadeth album Super Collider is heavily underrated.


----------



## BlitzCo (Jun 2, 2015)

Rotten Tomatoes is a sucky movie review website


----------



## Shankmeister (Jun 2, 2015)

The bubonic plague wasn't exactly widespread in the 1900s. . .

It was back in 14th century. I don't know what kind of weed are you guys smoking but by the 1900s we already had vaccinations. Hell by the 1900s we already had a shit ton of stuff and people weren't chopping off limbs and bleeding patients off to 'lower' their fever.


----------



## Kosdu (Jun 2, 2015)

Shankmeister said:


> The bubonic plague wasn't exactly widespread in the 1900s. . .
> 
> It was back in 14th century. I don't know what kind of weed are you guys smoking but by the 1900s we already had vaccinations. Hell by the 1900s we already had a shit ton of stuff and people weren't chopping off limbs and bleeding patients off to 'lower' their fever.



I myself was referring to the spanish flu pandemic, which if I'm not mistaken hit about as hard as the black plague.


----------



## BlitzCo (Jun 2, 2015)

The bubonic plagues stopped drastically with the invention of antibodies


----------



## Astrium (Jun 2, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> The bubonic plagues stopped drastically with the invention of antibodies



You might want to read that again. Antibodies have always been a thing, they're naturally occurring. All we did was figure out how to induce them whenever we want.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 2, 2015)

The bubonic plague is still dangerous and deadly untreated.
And apparently, it can mutate from what I've read and heard.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 2, 2015)

It's never okay to kill or torture someone as punishment.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 2, 2015)

nastacula said:


> Wait, what's wrong with orgies? :O They all just jelly they didn't get the invite.



I could never do one of those. 2muchanxiety

also i am greedy


----------



## Hewge (Jun 2, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> also i am greedy



That's what a gangbang is for


----------



## Mesmerist (Jun 3, 2015)

I think that a good 80% of Skrillex's tracks are phenomenal.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jun 3, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> Goddamnit, I just want to learn but there is no way



Are there no old people you can bug?


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 3, 2015)

Rock and roll does not need a hall of fame. Hence why Ozzy Osbourne refuses to be inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.


----------



## Kosdu (Jun 3, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Are there no old people you can bug?



Among the cherokee, old ways are pretty much lost if I'm not mistaken... And I knew an old Comanche, my best friend (thaw-ka?), but he passed away.

I just like learning about cultures.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 3, 2015)

There are some traditions and old world views that just need to die.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 4, 2015)

There is no reason any politician should be in office if they are not going to make sure that there is no corporate corruption or control by the 1%.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 25, 2015)

Jurassic World was a terrible movie.


----------



## Ratical (Jun 25, 2015)

I know the 4th of July is coming up, and I don't mean to be unpatriotic, but... Wales has the best flag ever. Country, state, whatever.

I'd trade the stars and bars for a metal-looking dragon in profile any day.






I dunno if this is an unpopular opinion but it needed to be said.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 25, 2015)

The 4th of July is coming up and my state might finally take down that tacky-ass confederate flag in our state capital. 

So that's pretty awesome. (It's slightly an unpopular opinion here)


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 25, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> The 4th of July is coming up and my state might finally take down that tacky-ass confederate flag in our state capital.
> 
> So that's pretty awesome. (It's slightly an unpopular opinion here)


The confederate flag is as redneck as flags get. I am surprised the state is still flying such a flag. 
Terminator Salvation was a decent movie. I am also looking forward to Terminator Genisys, which my dad saw and said was fun.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> The bubonic plagues stopped drastically with the invention of antibodies


I think you meant vaccines.

But no plagues really stopped being a thing when we stopped throwing all of our bathroom waste into the streets. That's actually one of the things that stopped plague.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 25, 2015)

It seems like when people retaliate against idiot Tumblrites, they go full retard in the other direction. Both sides end up equally stupid, one side being all Tumblr like and the other side being all 4chan like. It's like people don't want to use their fucking heads and just say whatever comes to their minds first.


----------



## BlitzCo (Jun 25, 2015)

Willow said:


> I think you meant vaccines.
> .



you're thinking of smallpox


----------



## BlitzCo (Jun 25, 2015)

why argue over a piece of fabric?


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 26, 2015)

Ratical said:


> I know the 4th of July is coming up, and I don't mean to be unpatriotic, but... Wales has the best flag ever. Country, state, whatever.
> 
> I'd trade the stars and bars for a metal-looking dragon in profile any day.
> 
> ...



I live in Wales and get to see the flag all the time. :3
Some people in our neighbourhood even have red dragon decorations on their houses.

I was so hoping that if Scotland did leave the UK, the Welsh dragon would be added to the revised Union Jack in some way.


----------



## Rego_Omina (Jun 26, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> Now I really want to learn about early Cherokee



I am not direct line but pretty close to being Cherokee so I learned a bit via my grandfather. So i can give a bit of info.

The Cherokee were pretty big on the ritualistic use of herbs for sickness. Common practice back then was asking the plant's permission to be gathered, specialized care to make sure they don't run out and plant gift giving as thanks for the help. 
Here is a small list of uses to plants they believed in so you get the idea. 
stomach problems = blackberry
Chest pains = black gum bark and twigs
Recovery agent = Cat Tail
Digestion aid = mint
Cure-all = Mullein (tobacco like plant)
band-aid = Yarrow


Not much understanding of sickness but they were as bit like the Chinese used to be when it came to medicine. They liked to experiment.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 26, 2015)

Genocidal aspects aside, Hitler was a fucking genius. He managed to take advantage of an economic depression to gain power. He industrialized Germany, bringing it out of depression. He built an empire full of loyal, patriotic citizens within a handful of years. If it weren't for our intervention, Nazi Germany would have been powerful enough to conquer all of Europe. You have to hand it to the guy. Too bad he also thought gassing millions of innocent people was a good idea.


----------



## Sylox (Jun 26, 2015)

I think 90% of the population in West Virginia should be sterilized.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 26, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I think 90% of the population in West Virginia should be sterilized.


Come on, man, we need more population control than that. Expand the sterilization zone to the whole world. That way, no one has to die, and overcrowding diminishes.


----------



## Silver64 (Jun 27, 2015)

Final Fantasy 7 is not the greatest in the series. In fact it has a long list of damnable qualities that could label it a bad game.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 27, 2015)

Graphics whores are silly. Your precious 'next-gen' graphics are going to be outdated two years from now, at which point you'll presumably drop a game you only played for the pretty pictures and grab the next Spunkgargleweewee IX because it has a few more filters.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 27, 2015)

I notice a Yahtzee fan. <3


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 27, 2015)

Pixels looks like a fun movie.


----------



## Astrium (Jun 27, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I think 90% of the population in West Virginia should be sterilized.



So does that include me, or...?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 27, 2015)

Silver64 said:


> Final Fantasy 7 is not the greatest in the series. In fact it has a long list of damnable qualities that could label it a bad game.



I actually liked final fantasy X, i found the story to be somewhat lacking and probably filled with plot holes but i haven't had any problems with tidus, a lot of people complains about how much he whines and is annoying.
ITS FUCKING FINAL FANTASY EVERY CHARACTER IS ANNOYING AND WHINEY .

Also i ended up finding the laugh scene funny now due to the amount of over reactions iv seen on YouTube in a bad AVGN style.


----------



## Astus (Jun 27, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Pixels looks like a fun movie.



I agree with this statement


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 27, 2015)

PokÃ©mon ORAS is better than X and Y.


----------



## Astrium (Jun 27, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> PokÃ©mon ORAS is better than X and Y.



I wouldn't say that opinion is exactly unpopular.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Jun 27, 2015)

If you can't afford to live on your own, pay your own bills, buy your own groceries, and have some reliable form of transportation without depending on your parents or other family members or government programs. . .you do not need to be thinking about having kids of your own.


----------



## Sylox (Jun 27, 2015)

Astrium said:


> So does that include me, or...?



No you're one of the ones who will be needed to repopulate the state. :V


----------



## Augmented Husky (Mar 30, 2017)

RGB lighting on a gaming setup is absolutely a good use of money


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 30, 2017)

I forgot this thread even existed, and my last post was back in 2014. My how the time flys.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 30, 2017)

Unpopular opinions:
I like God Emperor Trump, his policies, his trolling, and his actions of making America great again
Brexit is going to be a good move for the UK. No point being politically and economically bound to the dying EU and its garbage currency, the Euro
France needs Marine le Pen. She and her party, Front Nationale, is leading in the polls, from what I read last week
Sweden needs Sweden Democrats. They are already 2nd in polls, from what I can see
Netherlands needs Geert Wilders, and he's already stirring up shit over there. This year's votes ended with a huge loss for the Labour-equivalent(??) party, losing, I think 39 seats. PVV won only a couple
The EU as a political union is not needed, and should retire. Permanently
NATO should redefine itself as a military power, or it should die off too, as their original purpose was to fight the USSR, which have been dead for at least 2 decades
The UN's a fucking joke, especially the Human Rights Committee


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 30, 2017)

So, I'm not particularly interested in starting an argument here, but I do find your support for some of these politicians pretty puzzling and contradictory, to say the least. For instance, you seem like someone who's pretty cool with people just doing what they want with their lives and generally pro-free speech, yet you support a man who has stacked his cabinet with extreme social conservatives and friends of oppressive regimes while sending his public relations team to savage any press outlet that doesn't lick their boots. And the foreign candidates you mention are arguably even worse in those respects, particularly Le Pen, who's really just a sanitised, faux-PC rehash of her ravingly anti-Semitic Vichy apologist father.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 31, 2017)

I don't always want to use a mike yet I'd like to be a game where you can seamlessly react with others and them knowing what they're doing.


----------



## sbm1990 (Mar 31, 2017)

Toy stores have too many bear plushies and not enough fox and wolf plushies.


----------



## racoondevil (Apr 9, 2017)

Unpopular opinions. .......
I dislike posts that are so long that they are a novel. Keep it short and sweet!  And spelling shouldn't matter!  I still get it if it's not.  And i hate spelling police,  so anoying.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 10, 2017)

Developers pushing a game to be team based and cooperative are ignorant because most people don't even join the team chat or have a mike. Still. After even a few decades.
It's not going to happen, so deal with it.


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Apr 10, 2017)

I think there isn't a hole deep enough to throw all the copies of the movie Pay it Forward into. Also I think everyone involved in making the film should be waterboarded as punishment for unleashing such a sanctimonious, vomit inducing, emotionally manipulative mosaic of utter shite on the public.....aaahhh, I feel a lot better


----------



## Sagt (Apr 10, 2017)

Pokemon is extremely overrated.


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Apr 10, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Feminism is cancer and pointless here in the West.
> BLM and ANTIFA is also cancer.
> Did I mention Islam is cancer and extremely dangerous?
> SJW's can stuff it.
> People get "offended" over anything. Grow a fucking thicker skin.



Hi Yakamura

You know, saying things you know are offensive, in a way that's offensive and then complaining that people get offended, seems to me like your just trying to get a response to reinforce your views. Just a thought,

Sunshine, lollipops and rainbows everywhere


----------



## Arwing Ace (Apr 10, 2017)

racoondevil said:


> Unpopular opinions. .......
> I dislike posts that are so long that they are a novel. Keep it short and sweet!  And spelling shouldn't matter!  I still get it if it's not.  And i hate spelling police,  so anoying.



Incorrect: "And i I hate spelling police, _(they are)_ so anoying annoying."

"I" is a personal pronoun which should be capitalized.

Take care to use complete sentences.

Remember that "annoying" is spelled with a double consonant letter n.

Correct: "And I hate spelling police, they are so annoying."

You're welcome.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 11, 2017)

Tezzy Fur said:


> Hi Yakamura
> 
> You know, saying things you know are offensive, in a way that's offensive and then complaining that people get offended, seems to me like your just trying to get a response to reinforce your views. Just a thought,
> 
> Sunshine, lollipops and rainbows everywhere


-maru*. That's the second time you've spelled my nick wrong, mate. Just sayin'. <3


----------



## lupi900 (Apr 11, 2017)

That Chris Chan sould of been in care instead of being harassed by morons online and dealing with his shitty parents/other family members. 

If you see few his house tours were his house is a complete shithole. I'm not surprised all three gave Chris more than just autism since his odd behavior is more than just autism alone.


----------



## Simo (Apr 11, 2017)

A lot of anime looks the same to me, and seems kinda boring.

(I do like One Piece, and the stuff by Miyazaki, but have struggled to find much else that interests me)


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 17, 2017)

Human rights, like nations, money and gods, are a myth. A useful myth, especially if you follow a humanist religion such as Liberalism or Socialism, but a myth all the same.


----------



## Nao (Apr 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Feminism is cancer and pointless here in the West.
> BLM and ANTIFA is also cancer.
> Did I mention Islam is cancer and extremely dangerous?
> SJW's can stuff it.
> People get "offended" over anything. Grow a fucking thicker skin.



I agree with you on all parts but the Islam bit. Not all Muslims are like that


----------



## Nao (Apr 19, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Human rights, like nations, money and gods, are a myth. A useful myth, especially if you follow a humanist religion such as Liberalism or Socialism, but a myth all the same.



>Socialism
>Liberalism
>Humanitarian

Are you trying to make me laugh?


----------



## Nao (Apr 19, 2017)

Anyone who thinks Communism or Socialism works should be sent to North Korea for a year


----------



## JumboWumbo (Apr 19, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> That Chris Chan sould of been in care instead of being harassed by morons online and dealing with his shitty parents/other family members.
> 
> If you see few his house tours were his house is a complete shithole. I'm not surprised all three gave Chris more than just autism since his odd behavior is more than just autism alone.



Sometimes out of boredom I'll be reading random articles on CWCki. It's just so fascinating and I don't even know why.

Like, you really haven't lived until you've seen a 30 year old man dry humping a video game console.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 19, 2017)

Nao said:


> >Socialism
> >Liberalism
> >Humanitarian
> 
> Are you trying to make me laugh?


Are you?

Humanism embraces the myth that humanity has value, and there are three main schools of thought that revolve around the subject: Liberalism (which emphasizes individualism), Socialism (which emphasizes collectivism), and Evolutionary Humanism (which emphasizes eugenics). While they are all in disagreement regarding what constitute human rights, how far they reach, and what constitutes a human at their most extreme, they fundamentally share the myth that humans have rights.


Nao said:


> Anyone who thinks Communism or Socialism works should be sent to North Korea for a year


The funny thing is that it can work well, but only as a system that is optimized for small communes where everyone knows each other, as opposed to the industrial scale of modern nation-states in which virtually everyone is a mutual stranger.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 19, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Humanism embraces the myth that humanity has value, and there are three main schools of thought that revolve around the subject: Liberalism (which emphasizes individualism), Socialism (which emphasizes collectivism), and Evolutionary Humanism (which emphasizes eugenics). While they are all in disagreement regarding what constitute human rights, how far they reach, and what constitutes a human at their most extreme, they fundamentally share the myth that humans have rights.



Like George Carlin once said, we don't have rights, but what we do have, are choices.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Like George Carlin once said, we don't have rights, but what we do have, are choices.


"Figuring things out for yourself is about the only freedom anyone has. Use that freedom."
~Lt Raszak, _Starship Troopers_


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 19, 2017)

I think Greece is too overrated and should just be left to wallow in their own sewage. It's their fault that they spent the money loaned to them on luxuries rather than infrastructure needed to have their own booming economy



Shane McNair said:


> Incorrect: "And i I hate spelling police, _(they are)_ so anoying annoying."
> 
> "I" is a personal pronoun which should be capitalized.
> 
> ...



Also you forgot _the _in that sentence as third person recognition still requires an article word. Lastly, you would use a semicolon here and not a comma since they're 2 different but closely related ideas.

"And i I hate [the] spelling police; _(they are)_ so anoying annoying."

Heil grammatik


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2017)

Nao said:


> I agree with you on all parts but the Islam bit. Not all Muslims are like that


Note that I ONLY said "Did I mention Islam is cancer and extremely dangerous?". I never mentioned Muslims. At all. Islam is not Muslims, the same way Christianity does not translate into Christians. You can have the former without the latter, but you cannot be the latter without the former.

Not all Muslims want to fuck over the West, not all Muslims hate free speech, not all Muslims go about doing rape games(taharrush), not all Muslims wanna kill gay people and fucking celebrate it afterwards, BUT, ENOUGH of them do. And if ENOUGH of them do, they are not only a concern, but directly dangerous and a threat.

If even as little as 1% of the total population of Muslims wanted Sharia law and death to the west, that's 16 million people. And 16 million people is 3x the size of the total population of my country. But that is not the case. A lot more want death to the west, they are just hiding this fact. 

But, seeing as we're on the topic of Muslims..
Islamic Statistics on violence, rape, terror, sharia, isis, and welfare | carm
List of grenade attacks in Sweden - Wikipedia
www.thereligionofpeace.com: Islam: The Politically Incorrect Truth
List of battles and other violent events by death toll - Wikipedia

76% of all terrorism is in fact conducted by Muslims. The attack in Nice, France was done by a Muslim. The Orlando shooter was a Muslim. The terrorist attack in London was done by a Muslim. 9/11 was conducted by Muslims. 

Until Islam and its followers are dealt with, they are incompatible with the West in terms of values, rights, freedoms, liberties and equality. Islam needs a reform, but it will never get one due to how the ideology operates. Go to a mosque, videotape the imam speaking and have someone who knows Arabic, a non-Muslim, and have them translate it. You might end up being shocked at what they actually say and teach in there, not to mention in Islamic schools, if your country allow them.

The "not all X" argument is not an argument. If Islam is so great, and Islamic countries so perfect, why are they coming here to the west, when they hate our guts, our freedoms, our liberties, our rights and equality in the first place?



Nao said:


> >Socialism
> >Liberalism
> >Humanitarian
> 
> Are you trying to make me laugh?


As far as Marxism, Socialism and modern Liberalism goes, they can fuck off too.

It CAN work, but it never has, and never will. Not until you throw out everything it is to be human. And that will never happen.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Protectionism and trickle-down economics need to go back down the dark abyss they came from. Same goes with the alt-right, particularly individuals like Stephen Bannon and Paul Joseph Watson who should have never been relevant in the first place.
> 
> Also, I'm starting to take a liking to _some_ members of Trump's cabinet, such as Jared Kushner, Rex Tillerson, James Mattis, H. R. McMaster and Gary Cohn. I also like how Trumps administration is being tough on North Korea, though I'm still no fan for most of what he's tried to do domestically.


You know... I think that's a rather good attitude to have. The election was rough, and I'm in no way, shape or form a GOP-er, but it's gonna be a long 4 years if you don't find at least something to like (or be OK with) in the new administration. Although I'll never like Trump, I think I could at least come to terms with what happened and not have such a bleak outlook on things like many of my friends do.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You know... I think that's a rather good attitude to have. The election was rough, and I'm in no way, shape or form a GOP-er, but it's gonna be a long 4 years if you don't find at least something to like (or be OK with) in the new administration. Although I'll never like Trump, I think I could at least come to terms with what happened and not have such a bleak outlook on things like many of my friends do.


Some people I've met are outright hostile towards me for being a Trump-supporter from Norway. And boy is it fun to watch!

Though I do find Elon Musk a good pick.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Some people I've met are outright hostile towards me for being a Trump-supporter from Norway. And boy is it fun to watch!
> 
> Though I do find Elon Musk a good pick.



Norway? Would never have guessed.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Norway? Would never have guessed.


Well, believe it or not, it's a fact.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, believe it or not, it's a fact.



Scandinavian twink, huh?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Scandinavian twink, huh?


Twink?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Twink?



Busting your ballz a bit. haha


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Yeah I can mostly agree with that last bit. If there are things to be found that are beneficial about something, then they shouldn't be totally ignored as if they don't exist. For me, as long as he continues to fail with the super controversial stuff (like his attempted changes to healthcare and the travel ban), then I can live with him. And, like I said earlier, I'm beginning to take a liking to parts of his cabinet and some aspects of his foreign policy.
> 
> That said, he's still done damage to the EPA, has appointed some absolute nutters to his cabinet, is ridiculously unprofessional himself and spreads around conspiracy theories. I'm also scared of his rhetoric on tariffs and immigration. Keeping all this in mind, I think it's important to not be totally complacent.


Righto! Don't be complacent. But, also make lemonade out of lemons if you can.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Some people I've met are outright hostile towards me for being a Trump-supporter from Norway. And boy is it fun to watch!
> 
> Though I do find Elon Musk a good pick.


I still don't know why I haven't heard jack diddly squat about Musk in the U.S. media.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Busting your ballz a bit. haha


Lol, wut?



FluffyShutterbug said:


> I still don't know why I haven't heard jack diddly squat about Musk in the U.S. media.


The Left-wing media doesn't report on things that doesn't fit their narrative, in other words, good moves, shit that's good that Trump and his administration does, etc. They hang up on completely petty, insignificant and pointless crap, rather than tell the truth as it is. The Right-wing media is also biased in that they leave out shit that's negative and doesn't fit THEIR narrative, though to a lesser degree.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Lol, wut?
> 
> 
> The Left-wing media doesn't report on things that doesn't fit their narrative, in other words, good moves, shit that's good that Trump and his administration does, etc. They hang up on completely petty, insignificant and pointless crap, rather than tell the truth as it is. The Right-wing media is also biased in that they leave out shit that's negative and doesn't fit THEIR narrative, though to a lesser degree.


By the way, Yakamaru. What do you think is the most trustworthy news source? Ever since I talked to you, I've noticed an alarming amount of "pie-in-the-sky" stories out of the left-wing outlets that I followed.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Lol, wut?



I joke that the mighty vikings of Scandinavia are now leftist twinks.


----------



## estiniens (Apr 20, 2017)

I think most people on the left (which I guess I more or less consider myself a part of) need to shut the fuck up and get back in their hidey-hole if they have nothing to contribute to the conversation besides 'THIS IS REALLY OFFENSIVE STOOOOOOOOOOP' and people are overreacting way too much to stuff.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2017)

Lol... I never expected so many furs to be right-wingers.  It's official. This is the greatest fandom ever. (I'm a left-winger, btw...)


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> By the way, Yakamaru. What do you think is the most trustworthy news source? Ever since I talked to you, I've noticed an alarming amount of "pie-in-the-sky" stories out of the left-wing outlets that I followed.


Don't fully trust ANY news outlet, especially not when there's often, if not always, things that are left out in terms of information. Information that's been intentionally left out, or unintentionally left out. Read, watch and listen from different sources. Breitbart and InfoWars is a good start to start from the Right-wing. CNN, BBC, MSNBC and a whole lot others from the Left-wing. Fox seems to be Left-wing too, but to a lesser degree. I find Tucker Carlson to be fucking hilarious.

If you want a much more detailed analysis of things, Stefan Molyneux got very often hour+ long videos where he breaks down everything. Shit that was ACTUALLY said, compared to shit the different outlets said, statistics, numbers, evidence, +++. He's got a good analytical mind.

Unfortunately the MSM is more or less Left-wing with only some more neutral and few Right-wing media outlets.

I myself am a Centrist as I've told you earlier, however, I do not limit ANYONE to their political views and opinions. However, it's often you ONLY see that 1% with a lot of people.



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I joke that the mighty vikings of Scandinavia are now leftist twinks.


Ah. Yeah, we do have Regressive Leftards over here, though to a much lesser degree. We have numerous polls that were in the majority in terms of support for Brexit, but when Trump get talked about, those numbers practically swapped. If I remember correctly, we had some 75% on average, support for Brexit over here, from I think over twenty thousand voters. For Trump however, we seem to have seen reversed numbers for some reason. Funny, really.

As Trump does his shit in these 4 years, a lot of these people I hope can and will at the very least, acknowledge that Trump can be a decent President. Shit still remains to be seen, but with Elon Musk in terms of industry and other polices and ideas, the government is, at least from the looks of it, in good hands.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Don't fully trust ANY news outlet, especially not when there's often, if not always, things that are left out in terms of information. Information that's been intentionally left out, or unintentionally left out. Read, watch and listen from different sources. Breitbart and InfoWars is a good start to start from the Right-wing. CNN, BBC, MSNBC and a whole lot others from the Left-wing. Fox seems to be Left-wing too, but to a lesser degree. I find Tucker Carlson to be fucking hilarious.
> 
> If you want a much more detailed analysis of things, Stefan Molyneux got very often hour+ long videos where he breaks down everything. Shit that was ACTUALLY said, compared to shit the different outlets said, statistics, numbers, evidence, +++. He's got a good analytical mind.
> 
> ...



Funny... Here in the states, everybody claims that Fox is full-fledged right-wing.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 20, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Lol... I never expected so many furs to be right-wingers.  It's official. This is the greatest fandom ever. (I'm a left-winger, btw...)



 I am surprised myself. When I was here 7 years ago this place was a leftist shithole. Threads were made to just get he praise of the choir, and they were ALL proto-SJWs. Funny thing is when i see furries outside of this site they are almost always right-wing. But I think the Left having no longer a monopoly on identity politics did that. The religious-right is practically gone and this coupled with the fact that the general culture has drastically changed has allowed atheists/agnostics and gays/bis to bo longer have to be under the protection of the Left. This pisses liberals off. They deem us property or that we owe them our vote and support. Nope. There is no social contract between us.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2017)

I consider myself to be a leftist, but yet, I don't support the left establishment. They're horribly incompetent and completely out of touch with us.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Ah. Yeah, we do have Regressive Leftards over here, though to a much lesser degree. We have numerous polls that were in the majority in terms of support for Brexit, but when Trump get talked about, those numbers practically swapped. If I remember correctly, we had some 75% on average, support for Brexit over here, from I think over twenty thousand voters. For Trump however, we seem to have seen reversed numbers for some reason. Funny, really.
> 
> As Trump does his shit in these 4 years, a lot of these people I hope can and will at the very least, acknowledge that Trump can be a decent President. Shit still remains to be seen, but with Elon Musk in terms of industry and other polices and ideas, the government is, at least from the looks of it, in good hands.



Trump will be a decent president. He has shown that he is not predatory like Obama and the Democrats were. I am going to be left alone and I like that. That's all I ask.




FluffyShutterbug said:


> I consider myself to be a leftist, but yet, I don't support the left establishment. They're horribly incompetent and completely out of touch with us.



I think a lot of people on the "Right" are disgruntled refugees of the Left. The Right, at least for the moment, has become a vehicle for fighting against the regressive left, like the skeptic community on YouTube. A shit ton of them are atheists liberals who are not right-wing but have fled and, I guess, kind of, joined the Right for protection. This is an extremely interesting time to see this melting pot of mixed ideologies that is being exchanged on the Right, who 15 years ago would have never allowed that to happen. Funny how things change. I like it.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Trump will be a decent president. He has shown that he is not predatory like Obama and the Democrats were. I am going to be left alone and I like that. That's all I ask.


Sure. I won't attack ya!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Funny... Here in the states, everybody claims that Fox is full-fledged right-wing.


Fox is Right-wing? Hmm. Oh wait, they are. Shit, was mixing them up with ABC. My bad. 

Yeah, Fox is Right-wing, but sure as hell isn't full on Right.



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Trump will be a decent president. He has shown that he is not predatory like Obama and the Democrats were. I am going to be left alone and I like that. That's all I ask.


Oh yeah, he's going to be a decent President, and the Left and the Democrats are going to fucking hate every second of it, and it's so fucking tasty and outright beautiful. These politically correct fucks getting some of their own medicine, while their adversaries doesn't give a shit about them. At worst, smack them in the face, and let them destroy themselves. These 4 years minimum will be salty as fuck. Probably going to completely crash the salt markets.



FluffyShutterbug said:


> Sure. I won't attack ya!


WHAT BLACK MAGIC IS THIS?! 

HERESY!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh yeah, he's going to be a decent President, and the Left and the Democrats are going to fucking hate every second of it, and it's so fucking tasty and outright beautiful. These politically correct fucks getting some of their own medicine, while their adversaries doesn't give a shit about them. At worst, smack them in the face, and let them destroy themselves. These 4 years minimum will be salty as fuck. Probably going to completely crash the salt markets.



It's going to be like Carthage.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> It's going to be like Carthage.


Carthage? Unfortunately I am not that familiar with history before the First World War. Please don't hit me! I'll read up, so.. Please be gentle?


----------



## Royn (Apr 20, 2017)

it is opinion that even the smartest of Humans are just plain stupid.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Carthage? Unfortunately I am not that familiar with history before the First World War. Please don't hit me! I'll read up, so.. Please be gentle?



I am shocked and appalled.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 20, 2017)

Opinions are like assholes. Everyone has one, and everyone thinks everyone else's stinks.


Royn said:


> it is opinion that even the smartest of Humans are just plain stupid.


This is actually a fact.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 20, 2017)

You know there might be an alien race out in the universe that is an incredibly efficient and intelligent bunch that has a monopoly on resources light years from its home planet.

That would make us look dumb, but they don't have memes, a godly miracle product of our inefficiency and stupidity.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Carthage? Unfortunately I am not that familiar with history before the First World War. Please don't hit me! I'll read up, so.. Please be gentle?



I'm always gentle. When it comes to the exchange of ideas. ; )

I myself do not know too much of Roman and Carthage history. I have at best vague knowledge such as that Carthage and Rome were always at each others throats. Carthage, decades earlier, if my timeline is right, tried to take Rome, which was a mutual thing between the two. You probably have heard of Hannibal's expedition over the Alps, with elephants! to circumvent certain Roman defenses and go after Rome from the North. Very ballzy and it almost paid off. He lost, I think, 1/3 of his army going over the Alps. Anyhoo. He got over and for 15 years harassed the Romans but never was able to take Rome because of a guy by the name of Fabius Maximus- the Father of Guerrilla warfare- who was able to stall Hannibal until Rome could work out a plan. Hannibal knew what Fabius was doing. And Fabius knew that Hannibal knew what he was doing. So Hannibal never engaged the Romans entirely and the Romans never engaged the Carthaginians for each knew if they played on the other's terms they would lose. Rome eventually got a working plan and a general was able to beat him in a direct engagement. Hannibal would have continued but he got a letter from back home recalling him and his army. He didn't take it too well. But Carthage retreated and sometime later Rome came for them. They won and Carthage was burned to the ground, the people enslaved and the land salted so nothing would ever grow again. Rome wanted them gone and all traces of their existence were removed. Kind of standard practice back then.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I'm always gentle. When it comes to the exchange of ideas. ; )


Now THIS is something I can get behind. 



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I myself do not know too much of Roman and Carthage history. I have at best vague knowledge such as that Carthage and Rome were always at each others throats. Carthage, decades earlier, if my timeline is right, tried to take Rome, which was a mutual thing between the two. You probably have heard of Hannibal's expedition over the Alps, with elephants! to circumvent certain Roman defenses and go after Rome from the North. Very ballzy and it almost paid off. He lost, I think, 1/3 of his army going over the Alps. Anyhoo. He got over and for 15 years harassed the Romans but never was able to take Rome because of a guy by the name of Fabius Maximus- the Father of Guerrilla warfare- who was able to stall Hannibal until Rome could work out a plan. Hannibal knew what Fabius was doing. And Fabius knew that Hannibal knew what he was doing. So Hannibal never engaged the Romans entirely and the Romans never engaged the Carthaginians for each knew if they played on the other's terms they would lose. Rome eventually got a working plan and a general was able to beat him in a direct engagement. Hannibal would have continued but he got a letter from back home recalling him and his army. He didn't take it too well. But Carthage retreated and sometime later Rome came for them. They won and Carthage was burned to the ground, the people enslaved and the land salted so nothing would ever grow again. Rome wanted them gone and all traces of their existence were removed. Kind of standard practice back then.


Interesting. Should probably read up on Greek and Roman history then.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 20, 2017)

This thread is the closest we're going to get to the ol' "Confessions" megathread and i want to keep this motherfucker on the front page AT ALL TiMES!!

On topic: 'Journey' and 'Queen' are over-rated as well as many of their well known songs. i'm sorry but i shudder at the thought of listening through 'Don't Stop Believing' or the full runtime of 'Bohemian Rhapsody' ever again.

*mic drop*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 20, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> You know there might be an alien race out in the universe that is an incredibly efficient and intelligent bunch that has a monopoly on resources light years from its home planet.
> 
> That would make us look dumb, but they don't have memes, a godly miracle product of our inefficiency and stupidity.


Here's an interesting thought: why is it that we have somehow managed to compare our intelligence with that of an extraterrestrial race that may or may not exist? Hypothetically speaking, let's assume that there is a race of extraterrestrial outside of this little blue planet we call "Earth", do you often wonder if said extraterrestrial race hypothesize over the existence of another extraterrestrial race and compare their own intelligence with theirs? 

You have to ask yourself, is there a race somewhere in the universe that doesn't compare their intelligence with another's? Or maybe it's just one of those human traits we like to embrace because we like to distinguish our own self-importance with another thing? Or maybe it's universal and echos across the universe and throughout time?

Makes you think...


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 20, 2017)

Controversy time!
4/20 is an obnoxious, stupid holiday for socially stunted people who think the pretext of being high somehow makes it noteworthy to mention all the mundane crap they did last evening.
Okay, that might be a bit too broad, but it's still an obnoxious holiday.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2017)

On-topic as well: Aliens exist, and they're laughing their asses off(do they even have asses..?) at our stupidity.



KimberVaile said:


> Controversy time!
> 4/20 is an obnoxious, stupid holiday for socially stunted people who think the pretext of being high somehow makes it noteworthy to mention all the mundane crap you did last evening.
> Okay, that might be a bit too broad, but it's still an obnoxious holiday.


4/20? Sane people use day FIRST.


----------



## Jarren (Apr 20, 2017)

I think pineapple is actually a really excellent pizza topping...don't hurt me


PlusThirtyOne said:


> On topic: 'Journey' and 'Queen' are over-rated ... i shudder at the thought of listening through 'Don't Stop Believing' or the full runtime of 'Bohemian Rhapsody' ever again.


I will fight you!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2017)

Jarren said:


> I think *pineapple* is actually a *really excellent pizza topping...*
> 
> I will fight you!


*...I will find you, and I will fight you to the death!

MURDER YOU A MILLION TIMES OVER IN DARK SOULS!
*
And then we can have BBQ or some shit afterwards.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Carthage? Unfortunately I am not that familiar with history before the First World War. Please don't hit me! I'll read up, so.. Please be gentle?


A bit late to that party, but...


Spoiler










Couldn't resist.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Now THIS is something I can get behind.
> 
> 
> Interesting. Should probably read up on Greek and Roman history then.



I'm pretty versatile so that works.

I am liking Greek history more and more now that I am digging philosophy more and more. The Peloponnesian War is an extremely important one to know, and it's extremely interesting to boot!
I listen to this while I drive or while I wash dishes. Professor Shutt is pretty boss.





Also read up on what the Melian Dialogue is.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 20, 2017)

Jarren said:


> I will fight you!


Either that or we could tag-team and thrown-down on Yakamaru because pineapple is the BEST topping on pizza! We can agree on _that _at least.
Shitty rock'n'roll may cause drama but nobody fucks with my favorite pizza toppings!


----------



## Jarren (Apr 20, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Either that or we could tag-team and thrown-down on Yakamaru because pineapple is the BEST topping on pizza! We can agree on _that _at least.
> Shitty rock'n'roll may cause drama but nobody fucks with my favorite pizza toppings!


I'd be willing to put aside our differences to fight for the greater, comestible good!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 20, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> This thread is the closest we're going to get to the ol' "Confessions" megathread and i want to keep this motherfucker on the front page AT ALL TiMES!!
> 
> On topic: 'Journey' and 'Queen' are over-rated as well as many of their well known songs. i'm sorry but i shudder at the thought of listening through 'Don't Stop Believing' or the full runtime of 'Bohemian Rhapsody' ever again.
> 
> *mic drop*



I agree. Only normies like those two songs. Journey because of Family Guy and the last one because it's a Facebook meme. When a 14-30 year old tells me they love Queen I as them to tell me a song of theirs that isn't Bohemian Rhapsody. Fat Bottom Girls or We Are The Champion do not count! 





Underrated :'(


----------



## msgrandpabacon (Apr 20, 2017)

I concur. 
Personally, I think Don't Stop Believin' is one of the most irritating songs ever. 
The only Queen song that I would listen to if I were in the mood would be "Who Wants To Live Forever?". 
But in general I just don't like music that has lyrics.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I agree. Only normies like those two songs. Journey because of Family Guy and the last one because it's a Facebook meme. When a 14-30 year old tells me they love Queen I as them to tell me a song of theirs that isn't Bohemian Rhapsody. Fat Bottom Girls or We Are The Champion do not count!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Underrated? More like barely listened to, bro!

Hmm, got any cool Middle-Age-y? That's catchy, but cool.

Oh, and here:


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> On-topic as well: Aliens exist, and they're laughing their asses off(do they even have asses..?) at our stupidity.


But...what if we're more intelligent than they are?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Underrated? More like barely listened to, bro!
> 
> Hmm, got any cool Middle-Age-y? That's catchy, but cool.
> 
> Oh, and here:



I've been looking for this song. Some radio station were playing it a lot. I wonder if it is because a certain pop song at the time sounded a little bit like it.

I also want to add I do not like The Beatles. :|


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I've been looking for this song. Some radio station were playing it a lot. I wonder if it is because a certain pop song at the time sounded a little bit like it.
> 
> I also want to add I do not like The Beatles. :|


You've been looking for it? Well, that's good. I heard it about a year ago myself, so I thought I'd link a bit of a random song.

Good thing we managed to swat two flies in one swoop.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> You've been looking for it? Well, that's good. I heard it about a year ago myself, so I thought I'd link a bit of a random song.
> 
> Good thing we managed to swat two flies in one swoop.



Teamwork FTW!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 20, 2017)

msgrandpabacon said:


> The only Queen song that I would listen to if I were in the mood would be "Who Wants To Live Forever?".


i JUST came back to rescind my issues with 'Queen' by stating that 'Who Wants to Live Forever?' is a far better song. Thanks for beating me to it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Teamwork FTW!


Fuck yeah!


----------



## JumboWumbo (Apr 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> On-topic as well: Aliens exist, and they're laughing their asses off(do they even have asses..?) at our stupidity.
> 
> 
> 4/20? Sane people use day FIRST.



Shut up, Eurotrash.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm an unpopular opinion! But not an unpopular species.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Shut up, Eurotrash.


Awww. <3

The furry snek called me Eurotrash. So cu- wait, I AM SUPPOSED TO BE OFFENDED! DOWN WITH CAPITALISM!


----------



## juiceboxbunny (Apr 21, 2017)

I do not like final fantasy 7. I think it is overrated. By contrast i think number 9 is vastly superior and is my all time favorite.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2017)

juiceboxbunny said:


> I do not like final fantasy 7. I think it is overrated. By contrast i think number 9 is vastly superior and is my all time favorite.


WHAT?! FINAL FANTASY VII IS OVERRATED?! I JUST, I CA-






Each to their own, darlin'.


----------



## lupi900 (Apr 21, 2017)

The new xbox console is a waste of money when sony/nintendo have way more games.


----------



## mox7 (Apr 21, 2017)

Seltzer is better unflavored.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Apr 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Awww. <3
> 
> The furry snek called me Eurotrash. So cu- wait, I AM SUPPOSED TO BE OFFENDED! DOWN WITH CAPITALISM!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


>


Nice non-existent image, mate.


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Nice non-existent image, mate.



It's a fun creative exercise in using our imaginations :^Y


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> It's a fun creative exercise in using our imaginations :^Y


Oh shi-


----------



## JumboWumbo (Apr 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Nice non-existent image, mate.


sorry me no good at computer


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 21, 2017)

There are no original cultures. While regions cling to local identities and claims of independence regardless, they do so while assimilated into an increasingly universal culture, imposed by imperial, economic and/or religious conquest.

Did I also mention that there is nothing inherently wrong with imperialism?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 21, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Did I also mention that there is nothing inherently wrong with imperialism?



Okay... Enlighten me on that one.


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 21, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Did I also mention that there is nothing inherently wrong with imperialism?


You got me curious too.


----------



## Alstren (Apr 21, 2017)

I... freaken... _*LOVE*_ pineapple on pizza


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 21, 2017)

Alstren said:


> I... freaken... _*LOVE*_ pineapple on pizza


Saaaaame!


----------



## Jarren (Apr 21, 2017)

Alstren said:


> I... freaken... _*LOVE*_ pineapple on pizza





FluffyShutterbug said:


> Saaaaame!


My people!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2017)

Alstren said:


> I... freaken... _*LOVE*_ pineapple on pizza





FluffyShutterbug said:


> Saaaaame!





Jarren said:


> My people!


....YOU SHALL ALL BE GASSED! LAUGHTER GASSED!


----------



## JumboWumbo (Apr 21, 2017)

Alstren said:


> I... freaken... _*LOVE*_ pineapple on pizza


It really depends on what else you put on the pizza.

Ham and pineapple is pretty good. Pepperoni and pineapple... not so much.

I used to work at Domino's.


----------



## Royn (Apr 21, 2017)

pineapple rocks.  With sea salt on it.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 22, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Okay... Enlighten me on that one.





Andromedahl said:


> You got me curious too.


Our modern global culture was brought on the backs of past and present imperial cultures that we might despise in hindsight yet whose legacies we reap the benefits of regardless. While subjugation is a common theme among empires, so are the adoption and sharing of memes such as customs, knowledge and language.


----------



## Sagt (Apr 22, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Our modern global culture was brought on the backs of past and present imperial cultures that we might despise in hindsight yet whose legacies we reap the benefits of regardless. While subjugation is a common theme among empires, so are the adoption and sharing of memes such as customs, knowledge and language.


I'm left unconvinced.


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 22, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Our modern global culture was brought on the backs of past and present imperial cultures that we might despise in hindsight yet whose legacies we reap the benefits of regardless. While subjugation is a common theme among empires, so are the adoption and sharing of memes such as customs, knowledge and language.


My meds kicked in hard so I'm probably gonna sound full fuckin' potato. Gonna say that is a valid point and that imperialism is a form of cultural exchange which did end up shaping aspects of modern day cultures, and that it is kinda just an inevitable part of history and potential cultural clashes in the future, but I think it's worth saying that sometimes cultural exchange without hard conflict like imperialism can technically be better.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 22, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I'm left unconvinced.


The whole "What have the Romans ever done for us?" skit from Monty Python's Life of Brian pretty much sums up the folly of decrying empires as "evil".


Andromedahl said:


> My meds kicked in hard so I'm probably gonna sound full fuckin' potato. Gonna say that is a valid point and that imperialism is a form of cultural exchange which did end up shaping aspects of modern day cultures, and that it is kinda just an inevitable part of history and potential cultural clashes in the future, but I think it's worth saying that sometimes cultural exchange without hard conflict like imperialism can technically be better.


I would agree in theory, but the truth is that imperial conquest need not be by military prowess. Economics, diplomacy, religion... The success of empires in human history has largely been focused on winning converts, with military force being the option of last resort. This happens to be the basis why, when someone migrates to another country, they are generally not only expected but also encouraged to adopt that nation's values, else they are perpetually seen as an outsider.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 22, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Our modern global culture was brought on the backs of past and present imperial cultures that we might despise in hindsight yet whose legacies we reap the benefits of regardless. While subjugation is a common theme among empires, so are the adoption and sharing of memes such as customs, knowledge and language.



Good and bad things have shaped the world, and each has left good and bad legacies. From the view of the present however, we should strive to produce only good.

As for an unpopular opinion, I think the media is very one-sided about the Syrian Civil War. Both sides, including the moderate opposition, have committed appalling war crimes, but the media largely focuses only on the government's. I just see the whole thing as a great tragedy, like all wars - justified or not


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 22, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> I would agree in theory, but the truth is that imperial conquest need not be by military prowess. Economics, diplomacy, religion... The success of empires in human history has largely been focused on winning converts, with military force being the option of last resort. This happens to be the basis why, when someone migrates to another country, they are generally not only expected but also encouraged to adopt that nation's values, else they are perpetually seen as an outsider.


Yeah, I can sleep with that


----------



## Sagt (Apr 22, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> The whole "What have the Romans ever done for us?" skit from Monty Python's Life of Brian pretty much sums up the folly of decrying empires as "evil".


I guess you're technically right about imperialism not being _inherently_ evil, though it should be kept in mind that empires often gain power through fucking over one group of people to better their own. I can't help but think of the attrocities committed by countries like Japan, the UK and Belgium.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 22, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I guess you're technically right about imperialism not being _inherently_ evil, though it should be kept in mind that empires often gain power through fucking over one group of people to better their own. I can't help but think of the attrocities committed by countries like Japan and Belgium.


Indeed, subjugation has never been the pretty side of imperialism, even when it is done under the pretense of "for your own good."


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 22, 2017)

Hello Nasty is better than Paul's Boutique.


----------



## B-Ghez (Apr 22, 2017)

someone better than no one :I


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 25, 2017)

Chick Fil A has bad chicken.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Apr 27, 2017)

Having a different opinion is enough to get you lynched.


----------



## Simo (Apr 27, 2017)

NerdyMunk said:


> Chick Fil A has bad chicken.



It barely seems like chicken; truly, a glorified McDonalds.


----------



## lupi900 (Apr 27, 2017)

black liquorice & salty liquorice are awesome.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2017)

Relationships are overrated. 

< And yet, this idiot knows more about relationships than he does English. Almost.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Apr 27, 2017)

NerdyMunk said:


> Chick Fil A has bad chicken.









I disagree.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Opinions are like assholes. Everyone has one, and everyone thinks everyone else's stinks.
> 
> This is actually a fact.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 27, 2017)

Internet explorer is not as bad as people claimed it was.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 28, 2017)

Destiny is boring and sadly the only unique thing now that's holding it up is the possible god roll gun and loot you might get and the multiplayer.
"But all the raid challenges and strike modifiers are different each week."
"Yet if you've been around all this time, you've probably beaten all the challenges and played all the strikes over and over for rep - so is it really unique?"



Simo said:


> It barely seems like chicken; truly, a glorified McDonalds.


If I am going for trash but good chicken for me - Popeyes.
For something a tad bit lighter - For some reason Wendy's for some reason have great crispy chicken nuggets.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 22, 2017)

Modern gaming is painfully droll. It's obsessed with realism and beleivability at the expense of entertaining gameplay. A modern game asks not if you are willing to better yourself to overcome it's obstacles, but rather, whether a female game character is respectably represented. True challenges are an afterthought, difficulty seemingly means more enemy hitpoints rather than better enemy AI or attacks that are more difficult to avoid. Modern gaming wants to ensure every single living human being on the planet can understand it's insultingly basic and half cooked mechanics. There something for everybody in a modern game, because reaching every audience possible is tantamount. So players can enjoy watered down stealth mechanics, basic platforming, and a combat system without any depth of deeper skill in it. And with so many half baked mechanics present concurrently, level design becomes a boring, basic mess to cater to all these variables. Then again, who doesn't like uninspired fetch quests that last all of 5 minutes before rewarding the player? Like a rat pressing the red button to get the cheese.  /rant


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 22, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Modern gaming is painfully droll. It's obsessed with realism and beleivability at the expense of entertaining gameplay. A modern game asks not if you are willing to better yourself to overcome it's obstacles. but rather, whether a female game character is respectably represented. True challenges are an afterthought, difficulty seemingly means more enemy hitpoints rather than better enemy AI or attacks that are more difficult to avoid. Modern gaming wants to ensure every single living human being on the planet can understand it's insultingly basic and half cooked mechanics. There something for everybody in a modern game, because reaching every audience possible is tantamount. So players can enjoy watered down stealth mechanics, basic platforming, and a combat system without any depth of deeper skill in it. /rant


Heh, my biggest grievance with modern gaming is the FPS genre. How many more of those do we even need?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 22, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Heh, my biggest grievance with modern gaming is the FPS genre. How many more of those do we even need?



Pay to win versions are even worse.  Any teamwork and tactics go completely out the window.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 22, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Heh, my biggest grievance with modern gaming is the FPS genre. How many more of those do we even need?


At the very least, the current iteration of FPS shooter, which is the modern military variety of "gritty realism" and weapon sidegrades that don't offer much in the way of different play styles beyond minor stat tweaks.

I remember Bulletstorm's marketing campaign taking the piss at this with their Call of Duty parody.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 22, 2017)

Game journalism is going down the drain.

Take Polygon's "gameplay" of the newest DOOM game, as a recent example. The fuck kind of "gameplay" is this? It looks like the player playing it is completely new to games not to mention FPS games. Barely moves and shoots at the same time, often even missing, despite being in the monster's face. Seriously. It's like the one playing was missing both his/her arms and was playing with his/her tongue or something.

You can clearly see he/she are completely new to gaming in general by the video. Now, here's the thing: You don't review a book when you are illiterate do you? So why are you reviewing games when you suck at playing them or don't even have any experience with them in general?

Answer: You don't. And yet..

Polygon video in question:





I could write about Hollywood and it going down the drain too, but meh. Too lazy.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 22, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Game journalism is going down the drain.
> 
> Take Polygon's "gameplay" of the newest DOOM game, as a recent example. The fuck kind of "gameplay" is this? It looks like the player playing it is completely new to games not to mention FPS games. Barely moves and shoots at the same time, often even missing, despite being in the monster's face. Seriously. It's like the one playing was missing both his/her arms and was playing with his/her tongue or something.
> 
> ...



Dean Takahashi's Cuphead gameplay was even more shameful than the Doom gameplay tbh.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 22, 2017)

Can somebody please explain exactly what Cuphead is?


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 22, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Can somebody please explain exactly what Cuphead is?



Best game of 2017.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 22, 2017)

In all seriousness, it's a run n gun platformer with 1930's rubberhose animation, and if I had not made it evident, I like it a fair bit.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 22, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Best game of 2017.


'Nuff said, I guess. Lol! XD


KimberVaile said:


> In all seriousness, it's a run n gun platformer with 1930's rubberhose animation.


Neat~!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 22, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> I want Trump to build the US-Mex wall and fry North Korea's ass


Uhhh.... You do know that if nukes are launched at North Korea, they WILL retaliate. Would you really want to see Los Angeles or New York City nuked?


----------



## Junkerfox (Oct 22, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Uhhh.... You do know that if nukes are launched at North Korea, they WILL retaliate. Would you really want to see Los Angeles or New York City nuked?


That little sawed off bastard still cant reach the west coast. Fry em early so they wont be able to hit us


----------



## Lunar Man (Oct 22, 2017)

California is going downhill--quickly. Hell, I don't even know if that's an unpopular opinion anymore.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 22, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> That little sawed off bastard still cant reach the coast. Fry em early


Uhh... If you say so. _Slowly backs away and slips out the door._


----------



## Junkerfox (Oct 22, 2017)

Lunar Man said:


> California is going downhill--quickly. Hell, I don't even know if that's an unpopular opinion anymore.


They're the reason we have warning labels on everything. Well, them and Florida too.


----------



## Lunar Man (Oct 22, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> They're the reason we have warning labels on everything


That's a fact long-known, but have you seen the state of the state now?


----------



## Junkerfox (Oct 22, 2017)

Lunar Man said:


> That's a fact long-known, but have you seen the state of the state now?


Im afraid i dont want to


----------



## Junkerfox (Oct 22, 2017)

I've got more unpopular opinions than a dictionary has words


----------



## Lunar Man (Oct 22, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> Im afraid i dont want to


If you have anger issues, then you don't want to.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 22, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Dean Takahashi's Cuphead gameplay was even more shameful than the Doom gameplay tbh.


Oh yes. It was outright insulting. I used DOOM because the franchise is known by a lot of people.

And now these fuckers want to make games easier because they suck at them.



Lunar Man said:


> That's a fact long-known, but have you seen the state of the state now?


....I have seen some of the more recent crap coming out of California. Lets just say I am glad I live in Europe.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 22, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Uhhh.... You do know that if nukes are launched at North Korea, they WILL retaliate. Would you really want to see Los Angeles or New York City nuked?


I'd be hard-pressed to see North Korea reach LA, let alone NYC, with their current ICBMs. Maybe some Alaskan town at the furthest, but that'd be a waste of a nuke as is.

In truth, they present a nuclear risk akin to that of Pakistan, which for all their sabre-rattling is a rather localized problem limited to neighbouring countries. Of course, unlike Pakistan, North Korea's immediate nuclear shadow doesn't fall on a neighbouring nuclear power but rather on a handful of non-nuclear nations, backed by a distant nuclear power that vastly outreaches them for the time being.

I thus find it more plausible at this point in time that a North Korean "second-strike" retaliation won't involve nuking the US, but rather South Korea and Japan instead. This is actually more worrisome, as it would result in a much higher body count than a direct retaliation against the US, and it stands within reason that both South Korea and Japan, who I'd expect to be aware of this threat, would consider the development of adequate anti-missile defenses to be in their best interests for survival.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 22, 2017)

Might want to look into the militarized Taepodong-3 system.  It's more than capable of hitting both coasts, if we just watched it fly.  Still, I wouldn't worry about it given flight times, and subsequent time to intercept with a variety of tactics.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Might want to look into the militarized Taepodong-3 system.  It's more than capable of hitting both coasts, if we just watched it fly.  Still, I wouldn't worry about it given flight times, and subsequent time to intercept with a variety of tactics.


Fair point.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 23, 2017)

Lunar Man said:


> California is going downhill--quickly. Hell, I don't even know if that's an unpopular opinion anymore.


More like a simple statement of fact. This state is too big IMO.  We should have long ago split into Northern & Southern California (maybe Central CA too!)


----------



## lupi900 (Oct 23, 2017)

Current console gaming is a walking joke compared to PC gaming. It takes a 1050ti/i3/8GB specd rig to game at 1080p60 at better settings. More games are skipping them instead of butchering them to work on consoles.


----------

